# Official Pro Wrestling Discussion - Archive 1



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 7, 2008)

EDIT: Tag spoilers please


I realized that it wasnt any official threads for prowrestling, so i decided to make one. We can discuss anything and everything about prowrestling. Anything!!! We can discuss the history of it, certain wrestlers, the monday night wars, your favorite moments, etc. To star things off, lets talk about....


----------



## b0rt (Jan 7, 2008)

i like WWE but SD better


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Jan 7, 2008)

Wrestling is fun to watch, Im a bigger fan of the Smackdown and ECW mix. RAW to me is sorta slipping, and has not grown much.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 7, 2008)

Alot of people say smackdown is better when it comes to wrestling, but raw is better when it comes to the storylines.


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Jan 7, 2008)

Thats definately true, Star power is on Smackdown's side big time though, so it explains the better wrestlers. Specially whats been going on with Edge lately and everyone else in that mix up. Including Rey, Batista, and Undertaker.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 7, 2008)

GTS ftw. 

best move nowadays


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Jan 8, 2008)

Best wreslter would be Santino Marella haha. Well your faviroute anyways eh there McNasty.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 8, 2008)

fuckin right man.


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Jan 8, 2008)

Cant believe the high robbery for Triple H. High class bullshit, he is one of the few that actually deserve a title shot.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 8, 2008)

...and santino too.......


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 8, 2008)

Even if I like Rey I don't want him to win the title at Royal Rumble. He will be defeated by a big guy several weeks later anyway and lose the title again.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 8, 2008)

sadly. edge aint a bad champion either.


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Jan 8, 2008)

He's a tricky and sneaky assasin. He plays the game dirty but is so successful while doing it. A true champion, well deserving too.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 8, 2008)

i should be in WWE.


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Jan 8, 2008)

Get owned by even the Glamazon. =D


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 8, 2008)

Glamazon would pwn Santino Marella. 

I find Edge to be rather entertaining. He is more of an assclown than a heel to me.


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Jan 8, 2008)

He has been like that for so long now, and it has made him the Champ.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 8, 2008)

yea edge has come along way in WWE so hes coo.


----------



## Shawn_D (Jan 8, 2008)

I have a few questions...

Can someone explain WTF Teddy Long is doing in this Driving Ms Daisy role?  I stopped watching for a while after he had his 'heart attack' at the alter.

Is TNA really trying to bury Joe because he won't sign a contract extension?  If so that's pretty dumb on their part.  I mean jobbing them out simply (a) crushes their morale and makes them less likely to want to stay with the company and (b) makes them look like shit to the fans, so if they do re-sign you have to go through and build them up again to get rid of the jobber image you've saddled them with.  TNA think about it...

About SD, yeah I prefer Smackdown to Raw.  They do have the better roster...I think they have the better roster because WB expects more than USA...just my guess.  

Edge is awesome...a guy who puts his body on the line when needed, will do the j o b when needed and is great on the mic...not Rock great but he's good.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 8, 2008)

Joe is outta TNA World title picture now so your probably right there.

the rest im not sure....


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Jan 8, 2008)

I dont regurally watch TNA so I dont know what is going on half the time.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 8, 2008)

i watch TNA only sometimes.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 8, 2008)

I agree, Edge has definitly come a long way. As far as edge and jeff hardy are concerned, if you had ask me seven years ago, if i thought they would one day make it in the world title picture, i would have laughed my ass off at the thought of that happening. Jeff hardy is getting there. That cage match he had last night with umaga was great, especilally the ending.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 8, 2008)

I also like CM Punk as ECW champ. almost as much as Edge.


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Jan 8, 2008)

CM Punk is an awesome wrestler. One of my top faviroutes for sure.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 8, 2008)

yea the GTS is great too.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 8, 2008)

Agreed CM Punk Is On My List... Though I Like The Anaconda Vise Too




Yeah... Entering Disscusion


----------



## b0rt (Jan 8, 2008)

coo, coo.

he should be more featured though I think.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 8, 2008)

True..... Btw I Stopped Watching ECW Is He Still The Champ


----------



## b0rt (Jan 8, 2008)

he sure is. =)


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 8, 2008)

Good, Him And Dreamer Are The Only Two Actual Wrestlers In The Whole Brand


----------



## b0rt (Jan 8, 2008)

true. they for starters should bring Van Dam back.


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Jan 8, 2008)

I could never really get into wrestling, I never liked how all the matches seemed the same. One dude would be beating the crap out of one guy and then the other guy would "miraculously" come back. I' m not flamebaiting I hope.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 8, 2008)

It's no different than what happens in movies or TV shows. Bad guy anatgonizies the good guy and it builds to a match or series of matches where the good guy gets his revenge by beating the bad guy and overcoming impossible odds.

It's one of the oldest stories known to man.

Now, if you don't like it, then you just don't like it and there's no reason to try and force yourself to watch it to "understand" because it's basically a physical male soap opera that's not exactly to everybody's tastes.


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Jan 9, 2008)

Sometimes wrestling can over due it though, thats why ECW and TNA are better to watch for more action, but for story & drama Smackdown and Raw are top.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 9, 2008)

McNasty said:


> true. they for starters should bring Van Dam back.



RVD got tired of life on the road, and decided not to retire, but to take a break from wrestling. He's enjoying time off with his wife. He has a tv show on his website called rvd tv. You should check it out.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 9, 2008)

sweet, i probably will.

ECW needs more hardcore matches too again.


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Jan 9, 2008)

Well he was one of the few original Hardcore wrestlers. Was always fun to watch. Plus he was a competitive superstar.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 9, 2008)

he was really good too.

23 straight months as TV champ at one point


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Jan 9, 2008)

That shows how good he is, Hopefully will be returning soon though.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 9, 2008)

i hope so too. i bet he does after his break.


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Jan 9, 2008)

Most likely. So what is going on with JBL he was supposed to be the man to watch for, so far i aint seen shit.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 9, 2008)

he aint doing shit but getting his ass kicked by Jericho at Royal Rumble.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 9, 2008)

smokin_CJ said:


> Sometimes wrestling can over due it though, thats why ECW and TNA are better to watch for more action, but for story & drama Smackdown and Raw are top.


Eh, SD is heads and tails the best show for actual wrestling, IMO. ECW has gotten better in the past year, but SD is still better. As for TNA, well... no.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 9, 2008)

raw WAS the best but i like seeing more matches instead of drama, so yea SD is the way to go these days.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 9, 2008)

McNasty said:


> true. they for starters should bring Van Dam back.



I Truly Agree


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Jan 9, 2008)

wrestling died when the rock, stone cold mankind all the great people left, and they turned kane into a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) he was much awesome when he first appeared oh the good ol days, R.I.P WWF


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Jan 9, 2008)

Well its has been slower lately due to no huge threat. Kali was supposed to but they made him a chump to some people. Plus there is no more originality in wrestling, its all stuff people seen before thats why it has died lately. imo


----------



## b0rt (Jan 9, 2008)

well there's still umaga...somewhat.


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Jan 9, 2008)

Well he's fun to watch because how they have always kept him beast like. Brock Lesner was fun to watch inmo.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 9, 2008)

he was a stupid fuck though...


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Jan 9, 2008)

Thats the only thing but his move was fucking awesome. The F-5 i still remember how many people fell from that one move.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 10, 2008)

UnblessedSoul said:


> wrestling died when the rock, stone cold mankind all the great people left, and they turned kane into a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) he was much awesome when he first appeared oh the good ol days, R.I.P WWF



I hate it when people say that. Wrestling is not dead. It may be a shadow of it's former self, and not as good as it use to be, but it isnt dead. The rock and austin are gone, big deal. They cant stay there forever. The new generation has to step up to the plate. We cant just keep using the same guys over and over. The new generation has to shine. Yes, they do suck compared to rock and austin, but that's just how things are. In my opinion, 2007 is a good example that wrestling is not dead. 07 is much better than 02, 04, and 05. In 02, RAW was at it's worst. We had evolution runnin the show, and goldberg.


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Jan 10, 2008)

I will give them credit, they have brought in some new wrestlers, and are giving them some chances. Hopefully though they find a whole new competitor, someone with his own class, so that he can become great instead of competing against bottom ranks.


----------



## SilverCross (Jan 10, 2008)

which..sadly is the problem in wrestling today, fans love to see there old favorites shine, so no one really pushes the young guys....TNA looked like they would, then they back off and are now relying on older guys, (tho there are a few younger stars there im watching...when i actually can watch..) honestly i lost full interest long ago..but i try to keep semi up to date on stuff.....


----------



## Broleta (Jan 10, 2008)

In my opinion:
RAW has gotten much much better since Randy Orton got the title.
SD isn't as good as it used to be. Coach and Michael Cole on commentary will not help.
ECW is a good wrestling show but it's not "ECW". Rename the shit already and stop shitting on the original ECW and it's fans.
TNA went in a slump a few months back but it's getting good again. Angle/Cage at FR was classic. Team 3D are doing a grand job of fixing the depth and character of the X Division. Sort the fucking booking team already.


----------



## Deidara C4 (Jan 11, 2008)

I mainly watch TNA Wrestling now. I like the current storyline with Cage/Angle/AJ Styles.

WWE died years ago...


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jan 14, 2008)

smokin_CJ said:


> Well he's fun to watch because how they have always kept him beast like. Brock Lesner was fun to watch inmo.



I concur. His rivalry with Kurt Angle was a great rivalry. Their match in Wrestlemania 19 was a definite classic.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 14, 2008)

pervy_hermit said:


> I concur. His rivalry with Kurt Angle was a great rivalry. Their match in Wrestlemania 19 was a definite classic.



Kurt Angle and Lesnar have a mini feud in real life. When they were in the wwe, they use to have mat wrestling matches againts each other. Lesnar claims he won, but angle also claims he one. In my opinion, angle would destroy lesnar in that kind of match. According to tazz, who use to travel with them on the road, the tension between the 2 was extremely high, to the point where he thought he was gonna have to pull over on the side of the road, so they could fight. Alot of backstage brawls have occured in the past.


----------



## bengus (Jan 14, 2008)

SilverCross said:


> which..sadly is the problem in wrestling today, fans love to see there old favorites shine, so no one really pushes the young guys....TNA looked like they would, then they back off and are now relying on older guys, (tho there are a few younger stars there im watching...when i actually can watch..) honestly i lost full interest long ago..but i try to keep semi up to date on stuff.....



Well, when did they last make a major push for a new wrestler who could truly win new fans? Evolution with Batista and Orton?

I mean, all the WWE new guys that are coming out right now are heels. I can only bear TNA when Angle is on. 

I'm a Jericho fan, but even I think he doesn't look fresh coming back. 

A Superstar caliber wrestler is hard to find I guess.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 14, 2008)

I like the fact that they gave Jeff Hardy a boost though.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 14, 2008)

McNasty said:


> I like the fact that they gave Jeff Hardy a boost though.



Me too. Jeff Hardy is on fire right now.


----------



## Cair (Jan 14, 2008)

Broleta said:


> In my opinion:
> *RAW has gotten much much better since Randy Orton got the title.*
> SD isn't as good as it used to be. Coach and Michael Cole on commentary will not help.
> ECW is a good wrestling show but it's not "ECW". Rename the shit already and stop shitting on the original ECW and it's fans.
> TNA went in a slump a few months back but it's getting good again. Angle/Cage at FR was classic. Team 3D are doing a grand job of fixing the depth and character of the X Division. Sort the fucking booking team already.



I totally agree with that. RAW kinda sucked with Cena had the title. That's just me though. =\


Jeff Hardy is fucking awesome. His fight with Umaga was hardcore.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 14, 2008)

you're right though, Raw did blow with Cena as the champ.


----------



## Cair (Jan 14, 2008)

McNasty said:


> you're right though, Raw did blow with Cena as the champ.



Yeah. With Cena out, I'm not complaining. =\


----------



## soxs94 (Jan 14, 2008)

cena was a good champ.  but ortons a better one


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 14, 2008)

How's Orton a good champion when he's been damn near neutered ever since the Cena feud? I like Orton and all, but until the Hardy mini-feud, he's been booked like garbage since the Cena injury.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jan 14, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Kurt Angle and Lesnar have a mini feud in real life. When they were in the wwe, they use to have mat wrestling matches againts each other. Lesnar claims he won, but angle also claims he one. In my opinion, angle would destroy lesnar in that kind of match. According to tazz, who use to travel with them on the road, the tension between the 2 was extremely high, to the point where he thought he was gonna have to pull over on the side of the road, so they could fight. Alot of backstage brawls have occured in the past.



Whoa. I never thought tha tensions were running that high back then between the two. I gotta admit that even though Lesnar is the bigger guy, angle is faster, and more technical between the two. 

Man, I can only imagine what they'd do to each other during those times. 


Raw did lose its luster when cena was champ. I'm not dissin' the guy, but it's about time Raw has a new champ and Orton is doin' ok so far as the champ. Jeff Hardy though has gotten quite the boost and I think he deserves it. The guy is practically fearless with the way he keeps on flyin.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 15, 2008)

holy shit that swanton Jeff nailed on Orton at the end of Raw was nuts.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 15, 2008)

It sure was. You should have seen the look on my face. Jeff Hardy is definitly on fire. I get the feeling that he's not gonna win at the royal rumble though.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jan 15, 2008)

I'll have to wait for this weekend to see that swanton bomb that Jeff pulled off on Orton. With the way it's bein described in this thread, I want to fastforward to this Sat. just to see it.


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Jan 15, 2008)

That was crazy, Jeff took Orton out a contention. Seemed Jeff will be fine though.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 15, 2008)

Jeff I think will beat Orton at RR.


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Jan 15, 2008)

Hopefully unless Orton DQ's himself as usual. It could still go either way but im hoping Hardy can take it.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jan 15, 2008)

I can see Orton DQ'ing himself just so that he'd retain the title. It'll be interesting imo if they really build up the feud til Wrestlemania.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 15, 2008)

Orton has turned into a complete pussy..


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Jan 15, 2008)

Thats Ortons style for so long now its getting old, he fights his way to the title but once wins the damn thing he's run away 100% of the time.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 15, 2008)

thats why I like Edge over on SD better.


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Jan 15, 2008)

He's the best fit for a champ though, how he approachs the game is excellent.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jan 15, 2008)

McNasty said:


> thats why I like Edge over on SD better.



His Edge Heads in his triple threat with taker and batista reminded of kurt angle's stunt on taker years ago for the title match. I do admit that I find it an interesting twist to Edge's title reign.


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Jan 15, 2008)

He'll be champ probably for a year before he loses it.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 15, 2008)

I hope so anyway. they also gotta give Punk a chance at someone big soon i think..


----------



## Hellion (Jan 15, 2008)

I knew there was a reason I liked you guys, you're wrestling fans like me.  And yeah that swanton was sick.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 15, 2008)

Edge isn't holding the belt for a year. He'll more than likely drop it at WM to Taker.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 15, 2008)

what about Punk, any big plans for that stud?


----------



## bengus (Jan 15, 2008)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> Edge isn't holding the belt for a year. He'll more than likely drop it at WM to Taker.



I don't believe 'Taker will ever lose WM. Being such a great employee to the franchise, he'll retire with the undefeated record.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 15, 2008)

I like Edge vs Taker at WM though battle of the unbeaten among WM matches.

but yea really no one I'd bet ever beats Taker at WM


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Jan 15, 2008)

As long as its a Hell in a Cell match that'll be fine by me haha

Kaze you love me just for my looks


----------



## Broleta (Jan 15, 2008)

Woah Jeff's spot on Raw was great. First time I've heard a real wrestling chant at a WWE event in ages. "THAT WAS AWESOME!"
I missed Y2J this week though  He's one of the reasons I watch RAW.

Lookin forward to Joe vs. Cage vs AJ this week on iMPACT! Should be a good match!


----------



## b0rt (Jan 15, 2008)

Cage will win it though I bet.


----------



## Cair (Jan 15, 2008)

Hardy last night was awesome. That was a fuck of a long fall.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 15, 2008)

McNasty said:


> I like Edge vs Taker at WM though battle of the unbeaten among WM matches.
> 
> but yea really no one I'd bet ever beats Taker at WM


Technically, Edge lost at WM last year in the Money In the Bank match. Though, you could twist around and say he's never lost a one-on-one match.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jan 15, 2008)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> Edge isn't holding the belt for a year. He'll more than likely drop it at WM to Taker.



It's likely to happen since Taker hasn't lost a match in Wrestlemania. I don't think he ever will since WM is his yard.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 15, 2008)

I wouldn't mind cm punk moving up to smackdown. That would be good. But then again, who's gonna hold ecw together?


----------



## b0rt (Jan 16, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I wouldn't mind cm punk moving up to smackdown. That would be good. But then again, who's gonna hold ecw together?



they have shelton, visc, burke I guess, but you make an excellent point.

Punk imo would be good on Raw also


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jan 16, 2008)

McNasty said:


> they have shelton, visc, burke I guess, but you make an excellent point.
> 
> Punk imo would be good on Raw also



I'd root for Burke if CM Punk was drafted either in Raw or Smackdown. I think that the guy has enough charisma for the job. 

Speaking of which, am I the only one who thinks that Burke looks a bit like Deejay in SVR 2008?


----------



## Shawn_D (Jan 16, 2008)

pervy_hermit said:


> Speaking of which, am I the only one who thinks that Burke looks a bit like Deejay in SVR 2008?



You mean Deejay from the Streetfighter series?


----------



## Cair (Jan 16, 2008)

McNasty said:


> they have shelton, visc, burke I guess, but you make an excellent point.
> 
> Punk imo would be good on Raw also



I think Punk would be a lot better on Raw too. Burke would be cut enough to keep ECW up, I think.


----------



## SilverCross (Jan 16, 2008)

honestly, i think they need to drop this separation thing, splitting things up among the 3 shows has always bothered me...

anyways, taker at WM, i dont see him losing there either, i mean, suppose its possible, but id really hope after all these years they wouldnt screw taker out of that record now.

from the sounds of it, im gonna have to catch a video of hardy from monday, as i missed it, hes one of the few i care to watch anymore.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jan 16, 2008)

Shawn_D said:


> You mean Deejay from the Streetfighter series?



Yup. I swear, I was cracking up like crazy when I used Burke.

Here's a vid for reference. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJNlF0VJ244[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Jan 17, 2008)

I think Edge this royal rumble will destroy Rey. Im hoping anyways, Rey has been in the picture too long take him out for a bit.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 17, 2008)

SilverCross said:


> anyways, taker at WM, i dont see him losing there either, i mean, suppose its possible, but id really hope after all these years they wouldnt screw taker out of that record now.


He wouldn't be getting "screwed" out the record when he finally loses at WM, it means he's finally ready to retire and put over someone that could really use the boost that beating Taker at WM would give them. It's how wrestling has always worked: You come in putting people over, you go out putting people over.



> I think Edge this royal rumble will destroy Rey. Im hoping anyways, Rey has been in the picture too long take him out for a bit.


Too long? This is like the first or second time he's wrestled for the belt since he came back...


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 17, 2008)

Mysterio doesnt belong no where near the world title, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 17, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Mysterio doesnt belong no where near the world title, but that's just my opinion.



your right.
maybe have him in the U.S. title pic instead.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 17, 2008)

Dont get me wrong. Mysterio is an fantastic wrestler, he just doesnt belong no where near the title. I compare rey winning the world title, to chyna winnin the intercontental title from jarrett.....okay, maybe i took it too far with that one,lol. Seriously, though, has anyone realized that rey is nowhere near as good as he used to be in wcw and ecw. I was watching his match againts eddie at halloween havoc on wwe on demand, and it's clear to see that he's not nearly as good as he used to be. He's still good though.


----------



## Violence Fight (Jan 17, 2008)

Apparently Big Show is signed again and gonna be on TV In a few weeks. Always did like Show, he's pretty funny and tries his best to put on the best match he can. He also apparently dropped some weight, as he was training to be a Boxer.

Chris Harris is supposedly jumping ship too, since his contract is done with TNA. It'd be nice if they debuted them both at the rumble, although Show would be a much more noticeable appearance.

As for Rey and the title picture. Yeah, Rey never really struck me as someone who'd be a world champion. The only reason to even do it would just be because he's been around for awhile now(sort of like they did with Benoit, and Eddy.). He's more of a solid mid-card guy, which,  to me means that he can give you a decent to excellent mid card match, but he wouldn't be someone you'd throw in the main event.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 17, 2008)

I agree again. like I see them boosting guys like Finlay and MVP which is good, in return Rey should be at mid card I agree.

and about Chris Harris, I hope he dont end up like Monty Brown did in WWE. lol


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 17, 2008)

Yeah........ And Hopefully They Dont Turn Killings Into K-Kwik Again


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Jan 17, 2008)

Ok so what are all the matches set for the rumble?

I knows there Rey vs Edge (Thats one of the major events)

Does Finaly and Khali face this Rumble?


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jan 17, 2008)

Violence Fight said:


> Apparently Big Show is signed again and gonna be on TV In a few weeks. Always did like Show, he's pretty funny and tries his best to put on the best match he can. He also apparently dropped some weight, as he was training to be a Boxer.
> 
> Chris Harris is supposedly jumping ship too, since his contract is done with TNA. It'd be nice if they debuted them both at the rumble, although Show would be a much more noticeable appearance.
> 
> As for Rey and the title picture. Yeah, Rey never really struck me as someone who'd be a world champion. The only reason to even do it would just be because he's been around for awhile now(sort of like they did with Benoit, and Eddy.). He's more of a solid mid-card guy, which,  to me means that he can give you a decent to excellent mid card match, but he wouldn't be someone you'd throw in the main event.




It's been a while since Big Show wrestled. It'll be great to see the guy wrestle again.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 17, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Dont get me wrong. Mysterio is an fantastic wrestler, he just doesnt belong no where near the title.


He's one of the biggest faces in the company and when booked right(unlike his title run) can be a believeable underdog. Saying he should be nowhere near the title is dumb because if he can't be than other guys that are near his stature like Eddy and Benoit shouldn't have sniffed the title scene, either(even though they were both jacked to the gills).



> Seriously, though, has anyone realized that rey is nowhere near as good as he used to be in wcw and ecw. I was watching his match againts eddie at halloween havoc on wwe on demand, and it's clear to see that he's not nearly as good as he used to be. He's still good though.


He's working a different style now because of his knee injuries. Hell, he'd been changing his style little by little since like 99.


----------



## SilverCross (Jan 17, 2008)

bah, dont forget Rey also doesnt get to fight in a light weight division anymore either..as WWE doesnt have one anymore really...


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jan 17, 2008)

SilverCross said:


> bah, dont forget Rey also doesnt get to fight in a light weight division anymore either..as WWE doesnt have one anymore really...



I miss the days of the lightheavyweight division when those daredevils fly like there's no tomorrow. It's rather unfortunate that the wwe doesn't have that division anymore.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 17, 2008)

Judge Master said:


> Ok so what are all the matches set for the rumble?
> 
> I knows there Rey vs Edge (Thats one of the major events)
> 
> Does Finaly and Khali face this Rumble?



Finlay and Khali face tomorrow night on Smackdown.


----------



## Broleta (Jan 18, 2008)

WWE Royal Rumble 2007 card so far:

Royal Rumble Match

WWE Championship
Randy Orton vs. Jeff Hardy

Chris Jericho vs. John Bradshaw Layfield

World Heavyweight Championship
Edge vs. Rey Mysterio

Flair Career Threatening Match
United States Champion MVP vs. Ric Flair


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 18, 2008)

I won't get to see the Royal Rumble, unfortunately. I never get to see the Pay-Per-View events. It sucks, but I deal with it. Anyway, I hope Jeff Hardy puts Orton out for a while. Better yet, I hope Orton trips and cracks his skull on something. I hate him with a passion.

I don't really care who wins between Jericho and JBL. I dislike both of them. Don't get me wrong, Fozzy is an awesome band, and JBL was awesome as Bradshaw in the APA, but Jericho has always been one of my least favorite wrestlers and JBL has become a hard ass.

I hope Mysterio becomes the now Heavyweight Champion. Not because I think he would make an awesome champion or anything, but because I want to see Edge cry like the pussy he is when he loses it.

I don't care who Flair fights, I want him to lose. I don't even know who MVP is (I don't watch SmackDown anymore.. I always forget it's on) but I hope he ends Flairs career. I hate Flair so bad.


----------



## Broleta (Jan 18, 2008)

Retropusso said:


> I hope Orton trips and cracks his skull on something. I hate him with a passion.
> 
> I don't really care who wins between Jericho and JBL. I dislike both of them. Don't get me wrong, Fozzy is an awesome band, and JBL was awesome as Bradshaw in the APA, but Jericho has always been one of my favorite wrestlers and JBL has become a hard ass.
> 
> ...



If you hate the heels it means they're doing their job excellently! That's why Orton, JBL and Edge are so good as heels.

So why don't you like Jericho? 

I doubt MVP will end Flair's career - they're probably saving that for Wrestlemania and Matt Hardy will probably interfere in this one.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 18, 2008)

Broleta is correct. You're not supposed to like the heels. That's there job. For example, back in 2000, i absolutly hated hhh's guts. I couldn't stand the piece of shit. Everybody hated him. That's how good of a heel he was. Now, i have so much respect for the guy. I like him, whether he's a heel or not. His feud againts the rock in that year is legendary, by the way.


----------



## Vegeta (Jan 18, 2008)

HHH is awesome. But yeah, I know as much as I want Hardy to go over Orton, he won't, Ortons reign is a Cena fued short of being complete.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 18, 2008)

Broleta said:


> If you hate the heels it means they're doing their job excellently! That's why Orton, JBL and Edge are so good as heels.
> 
> So why don't you like Jericho?
> 
> I doubt MVP will end Flair's career - they're probably saving that for Wrestlemania and Matt Hardy will probably interfere in this one.



I don't know why I don't like Jericho. He's just got this cockiness to him that I think is supposed to make him cool, but it pisses me off.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 18, 2008)

Retropusso said:


> I don't know why I don't like Jericho. He's just got this cockiness to him that I think is supposed to make him cool, but it pisses me off.



Jercho is the man. He's the only one who can go toe to toe with The Rock on the mic, and not get totally owned!


----------



## Cirus (Jan 19, 2008)

Broleta said:


> If you hate the heels it means they're doing their job excellently! That's why Orton, JBL and Edge are so good as heels.
> 
> So why don't you like Jericho?
> 
> I doubt MVP will end Flair's career - they're probably saving that for Wrestlemania and Matt Hardy will probably interfere in this one.


I completely agree with the "heels" things.  They are not there to be liked, even though some people like the characters.

I personally don't want Flair's career to end because of MVP, but I want it to end with a bang.  Flair is good, but he is also old and needs to retire and enjoy the rest of his life, outside of the ring.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm the total opposite. I think Flair should be taken out in the most humiliating way possible. Hornswoggle would do. I have always disliked Flair, whether he's face or heel.


----------



## Broleta (Jan 19, 2008)

Retropusso said:


> I'm the total opposite. I think Flair should be taken out in the most humiliating way possible. Hornswoggle would do. I have always disliked Flair, whether he's face or heel.



Why? He's given up so much of his life for the pro wrestling industry so you must respect him enough for him to go out in a dignified way.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 19, 2008)

Flair has given literally his whole life to the wrestling industry so if he loses make it at WM against someone really good.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 19, 2008)

Flair is supposed to retire at wrestlemania, and headline the hall of fame.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 19, 2008)

I do respect Flair and how much he's sacrificed for his wrestling career and the industry itself, I just don't like his character.


----------



## Vegeta (Jan 19, 2008)

Ph34r the robe. I loved Flair in WCW.


----------



## Dan (Jan 19, 2008)

Personally I don't like flair.

All his knife end chops.

But for as long as I can remember hes been wrestling.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 19, 2008)

That's because he's been wrestling more than half of his life. He's 58 years old and he's been wrestling since he was high school, and started his pro career with AWA in 1972.


----------



## Broleta (Jan 19, 2008)

Did anyone see Global iMPACT! this past Thursday? Damn that match with Kurt Angle and Yuji Nagata was fucking brilliant. My favourite match of the year so far! I can't wait for the DVD TNA are going to release.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 19, 2008)

Broleta said:


> Did anyone see Global iMPACT! this past Thursday? Damn that match with Kurt Angle and Yuji Nagata was fucking brilliant. My favourite match of the year so far! I can't wait for the DVD TNA are going to release.



I don't really watch tna, but i did watch that. That match was extremely good. I liked the facial expressions Yuji nagata would do when he put kurt into a submission move.


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 19, 2008)

Regal's Robe > Flair's

I just hope Naiche gets some more legit wins before Mania. 100 DQ's is not fun...


----------



## Rock Lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Broleta said:


> Did anyone see Global iMPACT! this past Thursday? Damn that match with Kurt Angle and Yuji Nagata was fucking brilliant. My favourite match of the year so far! I can't wait for the DVD TNA are going to release.



I was starting to get into that match when i hear don west and mike tenay,talk about a downer.


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 19, 2008)

My prediction for the RR is that Edge will keep his world title by losing through DQ, because the Edgeheads will interfere again like in the last few weeks. It's lame, but it seems like they want to portray Edge like that, even though a normal win would also do the job at least from time to time...


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Jan 19, 2008)

Edge should lose his title to the Undertaker. It's only fair, and reasonable.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 19, 2008)

Ok........ Global Impact.... I Was Dissapointed About Them Not Showing All The Matches...

On Flair He Needs To Go To TNA, And So Does Vampiro... Then They Should Have Sting Get The Title And Have Sting v. Flair v. Vampiro


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 19, 2008)

The TNA special really made Tomko look like a star.

As if he wasn't already.


----------



## Violence Fight (Jan 19, 2008)

Tomko is big in Japan. As is Albert/A-Train/Giant Bernard. Japan is actually a decent place for big men to go, especially ones like Tomko, as the Puro style is much different from what the WWE and most indy feds will book them as.

Aside from that, TNA is finally going to do the Stone Cold Shark Boy gimmick they started months ago it seems. Granted so far they've basically repacked successful WWE gimmicks(Black Machismo anyone?), but fuck, Sharky's impersonation Thursday, and the one in the link is so damn spot on it's insane.

In other news: ROH Undeniable was pretty good, though Man Up was still better IMO(I spent like, a half hour just friggin' losing it during the Ladder War at Man Up). if ROH keeps up the PPV quality they have been, they may make some sort of impact(To the 20 guys that order it atleast).


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 20, 2008)

Sting needs to bring his ass over to the wwe so he can have a legendary feud with undertaker. And i want the real sting, not the gay sting tna turned him into. I want the white and black, anti-hogan, hangin down from the rafters, mind games playin, black bat, nwo ass kicking sting. A feud between that sting(1997) and undertaker could be great.


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 20, 2008)

He shoulda been Naiche's WM opponent.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 20, 2008)

Rated R Superstar: He Wont Go To WWE We Already Know This, He Dosent Agree With Vince... And Sting Isnt That Bad... (And No Just Because Im Sting's #1 Fan Im Not Just Saying This) Sting's Fued With Abyss Was An Awesome Fued

We Also Need For Raven And Sabu To Come Back And Have A Fued Again... But End It In Either A Hangman's Horror, Or A House Of Fun Match


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jan 21, 2008)

Broleta said:


> Why? He's given up so much of his life for the pro wrestling industry so you must respect him enough for him to go out in a dignified way.



Agreed. I honestly am opposed to seeing Flair losing in the most humiliating way possible. 

Apart from that Flair has definitely got my respect for his love and dedication to the business. It's not that often that we see someone have that much longevity in the business.


----------



## bengus (Jan 21, 2008)

Retropusso said:


> I don't know why I don't like Jericho. He's just got this cockiness to him that I think is supposed to make him cool, but it pisses me off.



I liked him at the start of his career in WWE. His Y2J thing worked while he was young. 

Now that he's older, I think he needs an image makeover. I don't like the way they're using him now. Too bad, WWE needs a couple of more agile-type wrestlers like him in the card.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 21, 2008)

I normally don't watch TNA, because there are a lot of wrestlers there that I didn't like when they are in WWE (Christian, Angle, etc.) but I decided to watch it the other night. It's not too bad, actually. One thing that gets me is some of the wrestlers there have some bad ass finishers. The one I think is called the Canadian Destroyer. There is another that I don't know the name of. It's like a reverse Russian leg sweep and a DDT combined. It's wicked cool.


----------



## Violence Fight (Jan 21, 2008)

Retropusso said:


> I normally don't watch TNA, because there are a lot of wrestlers there that I didn't like when they are in WWE (Christian, Angle, etc.) but I decided to watch it the other night. It's not too bad, actually. One thing that gets me is some of the wrestlers there have some bad ass finishers. The one I think is called the Canadian Destroyer. There is another that I don't know the name of. It's like a reverse Russian leg sweep and a DDT combined. It's wicked cool.



The Canadian Destroyer is a cool move. I Would say some Puro finishers and some ROH finishers are pretty damned cool as well. Right now I'm still a huge mark for El Generico's BRAINBUSTAAAH! and Kevin Steen's Package Piledriver.

TNA has some decent talent, the booking team there just likes taking a gimmick or angle, running with it till the half way point, and then making it vanish.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jan 21, 2008)

Retropusso said:


> I normally don't watch TNA, because there are a lot of wrestlers there that I didn't like when they are in WWE (Christian, Angle, etc.) but I decided to watch it the other night. It's not too bad, actually. One thing that gets me is some of the wrestlers there have some bad ass finishers. The one I think is called the Canadian Destroyer. There is another that I don't know the name of. It's like a reverse Russian leg sweep and a DDT combined. It's wicked cool.



I watch TNA on occassion and I'd say that I dig their talents there though I'm not familiar with all of 'em. The rivalry that really got my attention there is Sabu vs. Raven. It can't get more hardcore than that.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 21, 2008)

I agree, both of those wrestlers are pretty extreme. I miss the old ECW days. ECW sucks anymore. I don't watch it. Not even sometimes.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jan 21, 2008)

Retropusso said:


> I agree, both of those wrestlers are pretty extreme. I miss the old ECW days. ECW sucks anymore. I don't watch it. Not even sometimes.



Yeah. The ECW now is nowhere near the ECW of yesterday where extreme was spelled with a capital E. I often find myself checkin out the old ECW matches. Man, that barbed wire match back then was totally whacked.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 22, 2008)

That's what I mean man. Bring back the barbed wire ropes, slamming people from 25 feet through 10 tables, and fighting in the ring only 10% of the time, and I'll watch it.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jan 22, 2008)

That's the real ECW trademark. Burning tables, flying bodies, a bevy of weapons. It's sad that it's all a memory now.


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 22, 2008)

Shame Taker/Edge is already set for Mania, would love to see some Edge/Punk stuff some more. Actually I would like to see Punk against people who are actually over. Chavo shouldn't even be on TV... >___>


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jan 22, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Shame Taker/Edge is already set for Mania, would love to see some Edge/Punk stuff some more. Actually I would like to see Punk against people who are actually over. Chavo shouldn't even be on TV... >___>



Initially the Taker/Edge for WM was a popular speculation. It's good to see it come into fruition. 

I don't understand what they're trying to do to chavo for now.


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 22, 2008)

I just hate how they've been booking Punk since his reign began. CM Cena I've heard him called. I never had the opportunity to hear him on the mic pre-E, but I hear he excells.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 22, 2008)

Kofi Kingston is the New Carlito


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 22, 2008)

Yeah seems a tad early to rehash a gimmick that's not only a few years old, but he's still somewhat using it.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 22, 2008)

So does that make him Razor Ramon version 3.0 

Anyway that was the first time that I saw a person win over the crowd mid match.  It went from no pop to a decent pop


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 23, 2008)

It may be a glorified IC title, but Chavo as ECW champion is gross.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 23, 2008)

Especially since he didn't do it by himself.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 23, 2008)

Um... he's a heel, he doesn't need to win the title squeaky clean like faces do. Hell, Edge didn't win the WHC by himself either, so I don't know why you'd even bring that up.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 23, 2008)

I worded that wrong.  It was a cheap predictable fashion in which he won.  

Edge wins by cheating but it is creative and he gain legitimate heat.  When he like the Undertaker get beat up and then cashed in the MitB out of nowhere, brilliant.  When you used Edge dopplegangers not expected.  

But when Chavo who was thrown in the Title picture for no reason, win by a predictable Edge interference and a single spear no less, it sucks.  If he would have did a frogsplash after the spear it would have gave CM Punk more credibility and chavo would have finished him with a wrestling move of his own.

Chavo has yet to beat CM Punk, and even John Morrison did that by himself.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 23, 2008)

Morrison is a lot better then Chavo though.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 23, 2008)

Yeah.

Chavo is more than likely a transitional Champion, for Kofi Kingston 

I need a sig of him


----------



## b0rt (Jan 23, 2008)

Kofi Kingston can immediately go for Punk imho.

ain't gonna happen right away though..


----------



## Hellion (Jan 23, 2008)

I want to see Kofi, Elijah, and Benjamin in a 3-way Extreme rules match. Tell mw that that match wouldn't rule


----------



## b0rt (Jan 23, 2008)

Kaze said:


> I want to see Kofi, Elijah, and Benjamin in a 3-way Extreme rules match. Tell mw that that match wouldn't rule



that as far as ECW itself goes, could have their match of the year if they would ever go through with it.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 23, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Edge wins by cheating but it is creative and he gain legitimate heat.  When he like the Undertaker get beat up and then cashed in the MitB out of nowhere, brilliant.


It's not really creative when you do the exact same thing two years in a row and you're the only heel that's actually cashed in the MITB title shot.




> But when Chavo who was thrown in the Title picture for no reason, win by a predictable Edge interference and a single spear no less, it sucks.


So midcarder Punk shouldn't job to main eventer Edge's main finish? The hell?



> If he would have did a frogsplash after the spear it would have gave CM Punk more credibility and chavo would have finished him with a wrestling move of his own.


He's an opprotunist, why do a high-risk move when you can possibly get a surefire 3-count?



> Chavo has yet to beat CM Punk, and even John Morrison did that by himself.


Yeah, because they were building up to Punk finally beating Morrison. This is different because they are moving Punk up the card by possibly having him feud with Edge which is a huge step up from Morrison, Miz, Burke, and Big Daddy V.



> I want to see Kofi, Elijah, and Benjamin in a 3-way Extreme rules match. Tell mw that that match wouldn't rule


Throwing three random guys into a hardcore match isn't exactly the brightest idea in the world, especially with someone like Benjamin who sucks ass and Kofi, who hasn't gotten his timing down yet in the WWE.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 23, 2008)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> It's not really creative when you do the exact same thing two years in a row and you're the only heel that's actually cashed in the MITB title shot.


Yeah but no one expected for Edge to move to Smackdown.



> So midcarder Punk shouldn't job to main eventer Edge's main finish? The hell?
> 
> He's an opprotunist, why do a high-risk move when you can possibly get a surefire 3-count?


Because it took him almost a minute to roll over to punk.  



> Yeah, because they were building up to Punk finally beating Morrison. This is different because they are moving Punk up the card by possibly having him feud with Edge which is a huge step up from Morrison, Miz, Burke, and Big Daddy V.


If edge doesn't squash him.  Which he technically already did.


> Throwing three random guys into a hardcore match isn't exactly the brightest idea in the world, especially with someone like Benjamin who sucks ass and Kofi, who hasn't gotten his timing down yet in the WWE.


What are you talking about Benjamin, and Burke are two of the best non-mainevent performers.  And Kofi just oozes charisma.  It would be a great future match.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 23, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Yeah but no one expected for Edge to move to Smackdown.


With all the injuries both brands suffered around that time, it was plenty expected.



> Because it took him almost a minute to roll over to punk.


Wouldn't be the first time someone took a little time to score a pin after a move.



> If edge doesn't squash him.  Which he technically already did.


Catching an exhausted Punk with his finisher after Punk's been wrestling for almost ten minutes isn't being squashed.



> What are you talking about Benjamin, and Burke are two of the best non-mainevent performers.  And Kofi just oozes charisma.  It would be a great future match.


I said nothing bad about Burke, but Benjamin is a really bad wrestler for all the hype he gets online. His timing is horrible, can't cut a promo to save his life, and even when he's in the ring with someone who doesn't suck ass, he always manages to botch something in the worst way possible. But wait, he can jump a lot, so that means he's great! Gimmie a fucking break.

As for Kofi, oozing charisma doesn't mean you won't suck in a hardcore match. Road agents can lay out everything to the 'T', but it's up to the guys in the ring to work the match. Having one decent guy(Burke), one terrible guy(Benjamin), and one green to WWE TV guy(Kofi) does not a good match make.


----------



## Broleta (Jan 23, 2008)

Oooo apparently Bobby Lashley is done with the WWE.


http://imagepot.net/image/125369159601.jpg


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 23, 2008)

Broleta said:


> Oooo apparently Bobby Lashley is done with the WWE.
> 
> 
> http://imagepot.net/image/125369159601.jpg



Well, that blows. Bobby Lashley is pretty awesome. One of my favorite for sure.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 23, 2008)

Sometime Charisma is all you need, Hulk Hogan anyone.

Punk got squashed by Edge

Benjamin is bad on the mic but his in ring skills are not as bad as you are making them out to be.  Shelton Benjamin can mat wrestle with the best of them.  Look at his work when he isn't working with jobbers those matches were always top notch


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 23, 2008)

Well nice to see despite the scandal, they still reward roid users...


----------



## Broleta (Jan 23, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Well nice to see despite the scandal, they still reward roid users...



They always do. Infact, all 3 brand champions (Randy Orton, Chavo Guerrero and Edge) have steroid related drug test suspensions in the past.


----------



## SilverCross (Jan 23, 2008)

lashley to TNA perhaps?


----------



## b0rt (Jan 23, 2008)

very good odds imo.

I can already foresee Lashley going to TNA.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 23, 2008)

I honestly do not want to see Lashley there.  TNA needs to stop relying on old WWE people.  I don't like that AJ styles has been reduced to an angle lackey, and how if you come from the E you get an automatic title shot.

On a brighter note thought the Knockout Division rules my life


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 23, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Sometime Charisma is all you need, Hulk Hogan anyone.


Of course, you completely forgot about Hogan being a competent wrestler beforehand.



> Punk got squashed by Edge


Interfering in a match by hitting someone with your finisher isn't a "squash"...



> Benjamin is bad on the mic but his in ring skills are not as bad as you are making them out to be.


Yes they are. People can hang off his nuts all they want by touting how great an amateur he was, but facts are facts and all the guy does is jump around a lot. And when he has to work a match around not doing any sort of high flying, he's even worse as he has no aptitude for building a match.



> Shelton Benjamin can mat wrestle with the best of them.


As an amateur, yes. As a pro, no. When freaking CARLITO out-works you, you seriously suck.



> Look at his work when he isn't working with jobbers those matches were always top notch


What the hell do you thinking I'm basing my opinion on? 

I could give fuck-all about his matches against jobbers. I'm basing my opinion of his work against the guys who aren't paid just to lose and make others look good.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jan 23, 2008)

Broleta said:


> Oooo apparently Bobby Lashley is done with the WWE.
> 
> [Shinsen-Subs]​_Hakaba​_Kitaro​_-​_01​_[A04256C2].avi




Oh darn it. Lashley is my fave wrestler.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 23, 2008)

Lashley says he had no choice but to quit. But then i read on wrestling-edge that he was trainin for an mma career. Honestly, this isnt a huge lost. Lashley was good, but he wasnt that special. He was a lesnar ripoff anyway. Dont believe me,, peep the way he enters the ring, that's more than enough evidence.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 24, 2008)

Brock's not the first guy that jumped onto the apron before entering the ring, you know...

As for Lashley himself, the super-push was unwarrented and it really cut short his development as a worker(watch his later SD work and then compare it to his ECW and RAW stuff sans the awesome Cena match at GAB) which is sad because he could have developed into something really good if the bookers had some patience. Oh well, he won't be that big a loss, but I hope Vince doesn't use this as a way to rape SD of more talent to replace him.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jan 24, 2008)

Speaking of Brock, I heard that he was once in a K-1 match before and he destroyed his opponent. I guess the guy still has it.


----------



## Rock Lee (Jan 25, 2008)

Today's tna was overall pretty good the main event was awesome and the curry man debut and the guitar heroes stuff was good.I still don't like the joe stuff they shouldn't book him as whiner but a badass monster.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 25, 2008)

I didn't watch the episode.  But have you read Lance Storms recent Blog it was funny how he points out the bad booking in TNA.


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 25, 2008)

Kaze said:


> I didn't watch the episode.  But have you read Lance Storms recent Blog it was funny how he points out the bad booking in TNA.



Yeah he seems to do that every week. He makes good points, but Storm is a tool.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 25, 2008)

LOL.  Yeah I don't care what he says he is a tad bit bitter about not winning a world title.

However I loved the WCW version of Team Canada, Hell I like TNA's version.  At least Petey Williams had a point.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 25, 2008)

If Lance has a valid point, why does it matter if he's bitter or not? Even more, it's painful obvious to point out the retarded booking in TNA as aside from the women and Tomko, they've managed to make everyone there look like idiots on more than one occasion.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 25, 2008)

If you read the post above mine is states how Storm is a tool.  I was just pointing out why he would have toolish tendencies

But if we didn't talk about the booking TNA would rarely get mentioned


----------



## b0rt (Jan 25, 2008)

so is russo still doing it or what?


----------



## Hellion (Jan 25, 2008)

Yeah he is one of the bookers which proves that without someone to tell him no he can't focus his ideas.

Think about it how many people have earned title shots and have not received it.

Eric Young, Petey Williams, Kaz, I am sure there is one more but I can't remember who.  I am sure that when these guys heard about their pushes they were excited but now...


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 25, 2008)

^ Abyss?


----------



## b0rt (Jan 25, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Yeah he is one of the bookers which proves that without someone to tell him no he can't focus his ideas.
> 
> Think about it how many people have earned title shots and have not received it.
> 
> Eric Young, Petey Williams, Kaz, I am sure there is one more but I can't remember who.  I am sure that when these guys heard about their pushes they were excited but now...



thats half the problem right there. too many guys get pushes for nothing, sadly Tomko might be next.

for fuck sakes, they're even boosting Shark Boy now. =/


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 25, 2008)

Yeah, what's up with the Shark Boy coma? I mean, everyone knows wrestling is fake, but come on.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 25, 2008)

Retropusso said:


> Yeah, what's up with the Shark Boy coma? I mean, everyone knows wrestling is fake, but come on.



Oh you didn't see the end he has become a stone cold rip off.  No that was not a typo he does Austin's whole shtick


----------



## b0rt (Jan 25, 2008)

yea, stunner even. lol


----------



## Hellion (Jan 26, 2008)

They might as well name TNA the WWF


----------



## SilverCross (Jan 26, 2008)

bah, i think part of the problem, yall take this a bit to serious. its one thing to see really horrible ideas...sharkboy thing..thats just awful...but relax, and just watch for a bit...yall all seem to look for every bad decision every where...wheres the fun in it all if thats all yall do. seems like no one here has anything positive to say anymore..just more complaints about whats going on...i know its nothing compared to how it used to be..but still...


----------



## Hellion (Jan 26, 2008)

Nah its just ranting.  Most of the time I don't do it this much but someone he got me riled up.  

Honestly I want TNA to grow. I just feel that they are going about it the wrong way.  I loved when I watch TNA and saw, Amazing Red, Ron Killings AJ Styles, Kazarian and Team Canada, out there busting their asses to establish themselves as the anti-WWE project.  

I am just dissapointed that they have to go the route that they have to get ratings instead of sticking to their roots


----------



## SilverCross (Jan 26, 2008)

yea..i will admit, theres stuff they do that just leaves me disappointed. so many matches that were great ended in horrible ways...(most recently the way they eliminated joe from the triangle match a couple weeks ago..)

still, they have a lot of talent that im looking forward(hoping) to see more of, Kaz being one of the ones im most excited to watch.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 26, 2008)

SilverCross said:


> bah, i think part of the problem, yall take this a bit to serious.


I enjoy most bad shows almost as much as good shows, it's just the mind-numbingly retarded stuff that draws my ire(i.e. the James Mitchell/Abyss parade of suck). Hell, TNA in the last couple of weeks has been pretty entertaining and while there's some stupid stuff, the good has been outweighing the bad.



> its one thing to see really horrible ideas...sharkboy thing..thats just awful...


I wouldn't call it a horrible idea, just ill-advised since they're already ripping off two other WWF creations at the moment(Taker/Kane and Savage). It's funny to watch, but the shelf-life of the gimmick probably won't last more than a few weeks.



> seems like no one here has anything positive to say anymore..just more complaints about whats going on...


Bit too much generalization. Looking bad through the thread, people have been mentioning the good and the bad. Me and Kaze's minor debate about Benjamin(just an example) doesn't really sum up the thread as a whole.


----------



## Broleta (Jan 27, 2008)

Who're ya'll picking to win the Rumble? I want to see Mr Kennedy or CM Punk win it but it's not going to happen so I'll go with Undertaker. I really really really hope Triple H or Batista don't win again ._.
Triple H can storyline his way to the title and Batista has his hax


----------



## b0rt (Jan 27, 2008)

I think it'll come down to Taker, Punk, Triple H, Batista with Taker winning it for the 2nd year in a row.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 27, 2008)

I wouldn't be shocked if Hunter won this year as they still seem dead set on Orton/HHH at WM. I'm normally indifferent to HHH, but he sure does get tiresome quickly whenever he gets injured and comes back. Orton/Hardy should be MOTN(it should be considering how weak they've made Orton look for the past few months), though I could see a well-booked Edge/Rey giving it a run for it's money.


----------



## Broleta (Jan 27, 2008)

Good news..



> CM Punk qualified for the Royal Rumble by beating Chavo Guerrero at the WWE supershow in Providence, RI last night.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 27, 2008)

Im Hoping For CM Punk, Taker, Or Micheals To Win It


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 27, 2008)

I want The Undertaker to win. He has always been my favorite.

Somehow, I think Horswoggle is gonna win though.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 27, 2008)

Cena wins it. damn. >.>


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 27, 2008)

Yeah I just checked WWE.com and said outloud "how fucking gay..."

It really is.

3 months of freedom... and it's back. >_<


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 27, 2008)

PPV was pretty good aside from Edge/Rey and MVP/Flair. Cena's music made me mark out harder than I have in ages, so kudos to Vince for actually keeping it under wraps.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jan 28, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Yeah I just checked WWE.com and said outloud "how fucking gay..."
> 
> It really is.
> 
> 3 months of freedom... and it's back. >_<



I couldn't say it any better. It's his time once again and I ain't lovin' it one bit.


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 28, 2008)

Eminem won the Royal Rumble? Damn...


----------



## RodMack (Jan 28, 2008)

You have to admit, it was pretty surprising that Cena showed up in the Royal Rumble. I had heard that his rehab was going pretty well, but not THAT well to the point that he'd be back really sonner than we expected.


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Jan 28, 2008)

Cena's victory is not surprising....just disappointing. I was hoping Taker or H would have won it.


----------



## RodMack (Jan 28, 2008)

I didn't say Cena's victory was surprising, just him appearing.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jan 28, 2008)

RodMack said:


> You have to admit, it was pretty surprising that Cena showed up in the Royal Rumble. I had heard that his rehab was going pretty well, but not THAT well to the point that he'd be back really sonner than we expected.



I was shocked to be honest, but I was rather disappointed that he won the rumble. We'll all be seeing SuperCena's era all over again unless they give Jeff Hardy a push all the way to WM and it could be a triple threat match.


----------



## ayoz (Jan 28, 2008)

I thought Big Show would have been in the Rumble since he signed back with the WWE.


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 28, 2008)

I will give them credit for doing something like this. Well the whole secret thing, not that I've been following news lately. But on various forums no one predicted it, so kudos.

But now it's back to shit. So now we know why they booked Orton to shit...


----------



## b0rt (Jan 28, 2008)

I saw the RR, so I saw the Orton/Hardy match and yea, it was the best match aside from the rumble match itself.

Edge/Rey was decent.

MVP/Flair was not too bad, obviously Ric won too.

JBL/Jericho was ok asides from that blown bulldog which was hilarious.


----------



## SilverCross (Jan 28, 2008)

crap..cena again? ._. *turns off WWE* and back to just TNA i go ._.


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 28, 2008)

I would have like to see Jeff Hardy win the title, but I guess the WWE has to push one of it's most uncharismatic wrestlers at the moment even further. I can't imagine Jeff Hardy being involved in the WWE title run for the next few moments. Everything will probably concentrate on a Cena/Orton feud now. >_>

Edge winning was to be expected and it's okay with me. To bad he gets more portrayed like a coward than a real heel.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jan 28, 2008)

I would like to see a Big Show vs. Khali match but I guess it will never happen.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 28, 2008)

Lastier said:


> Edge winning was to be expected and it's okay with me. To bad he gets more portrayed like a coward than a real heel.


Uh, what'd you expect? He's been a coward and a backstabbing schemer ever since he turned heel almost 3 years ago... 

Also, glad to see the irrational Cena-hate back again. I love when he makes you all whine like bitches.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 28, 2008)

Leafy said:


> I would like to see a Big Show vs. Khali match but I guess it will never happen.



Didn't that happen with the first Panjuubi Prison match


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 28, 2008)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> Uh, what'd you expect? He's been a coward and a backstabbing schemer ever since he turned heel almost 3 years ago...



I am not familiar with all his heel and face turns, since I haven't regularly watched WWE in the last few years. It was more like an overall opinion on him and his role as a heel.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 28, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Didn't that happen with the first Panjuubi Prison match


It was Taker/Show, not Show/Khali.

As for Edge, he's an opprotunist and a coward. Not every heel can be the HHH "destroy everyone" type of heel. Hell, Flair pretty much made his entire career on being a coward.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 28, 2008)

Edge is by far my favorite champion at the moment.

oh, quite a few people like Edge as he got a mixed reaction from the crowd last night, as did Rey.


----------



## Broleta (Jan 28, 2008)

Bah. I knew Cena'd won as soon as he came out. What a way to ruin the night. Fuck you WWE. Thank god we now have an alternative wrestling product.

I feel sorry for all the people who wasted their money watching that bullshit in MSG.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 28, 2008)

McNasty said:


> Edge is by far my favorite champion at the moment.
> 
> oh, quite a few people like Edge as he got a mixed reaction from the crowd last night, as did Rey.


The Northeast is like that, though. Buncha snarky crowds that feel they need to be "cool" and boo faces. It's why I prefer southern crowds as they don't try to be "cool," they tend to have more genuine reactions.


----------



## Broleta (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow I just realised, a lot of smarts are going to be regretting buying tickets to wrestlemania now that Cena is in the main event. Thank god I never haha. Unlucky guys =p


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 28, 2008)

Less smarts = better crowd. At least IMHO.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 28, 2008)

I have to agree when people go just for the event it is always good.

However TNA's crowd(notice singular) can sometimes add to a match that is lackluster with their enthusiasm.


----------



## Broleta (Jan 28, 2008)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> Less smarts = better crowd. At least IMHO.



I prefer a smart crowd because they have better chants and make the show more entertaining. Example being last year's Summerslam crowd in the main event. I loved Kennedy's pop last night. Also loved the "let's go Noble" as I've been loving Nobel/Pulumbo on Smackdown!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 28, 2008)

*Sighs*. Now that cena is back, it's obvious that he's gonna main event mania with Orton or something. His return is too soon. Im also scared about what will happen to hardy. Im scared they gonna stop givin him the push that he deserves. I just read on wrestlezone that stephanie mcmahon is againts hardy's push. Gee, i wonder why. *cough*HHH*cough!!


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 28, 2008)

Broleta said:


> I prefer a smart crowd because they have better chants and make the show more entertaining. Example being last year's Summerslam crowd in the main event.


Crowds that try and make themselves part of the show instead of genuinely enjoying it are fuckin' annoying. Doing shit like chanting "You can't wrestle!" to a guy doing his job is fucking disrespectful especially since most of them don't have the stones to say it to his face. Having an opinion is one thing, being an asshole is another. I'll never forget going to some random indy when I was visiting NY and some balding, fat 30 year-old loser was cursing out a kid that didn't even look more than 15 because he was wearing a WWE shirt to an indy show. Hell, ROH crowds tend to be the reason I can barely watch any of their DVDs unless I put it on mute. And let's not get into ECW mutants and Impact Zone retards as they just make me want to bang my head against a wall.



> I just read on wrestlezone that stephanie mcmahon is againts hardy's push. Gee, i wonder why. *cough*HHH*cough!!


Stop reading 5th rate rumor sites like Wrestlezone. They either ape their shit from Meltzer or make it up.


----------



## Broleta (Jan 28, 2008)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> Crowds that try and make themselves part of the show instead of genuinely enjoying it are fuckin' annoying. Doing shit like chanting "You can't wrestle!" to a guy doing his job is fucking disrespectful especially since most of them don't have the stones to say it to his face. Having an opinion is one thing, being an asshole is another. I'll never forget going to some random indy when I was visiting NY and some balding, fat 30 year-old loser was cursing out a kid that didn't even look more than 15 because he was wearing a WWE shirt to an indy show. Hell, ROH crowds tend to be the reason I can barely watch any of their DVDs unless I put it on mute. And let's not get into ECW mutants and Impact Zone retards as they just make me want to bang my head against a wall.
> 
> 
> Stop reading 5th rate rumor sites like Wrestlezone. They either ape their shit from Meltzer or make it up.


Haha I'm glad I'm not as easily annoyed as you are. I'm quite entertained by that sort of stuff 
Infact the crowd have made matches like Kahli/Batista (SS 07) a lot more entertaining for me than they should've been.


----------



## RodMack (Jan 28, 2008)

Most likely Cena vs Orton will be the main event for Mania. What goes from them, I dunno. Cena's return does seem a lot sooner, but can you blame him for recovering faster? Well if your anti-Cena, I guess you can.

I think WWE should keep Jeff Hardy's push. He has the potential to be a top star. But at the same time I feel sorry for Matt, cause the WWE treats him like shit. What was the last singles title he held, the Cruiserweight Title? C'mon. Heck the guy has never been IC/US champion.


----------



## SilverCross (Jan 28, 2008)

man...why must you act like you know everything...

anyways...chanting is cheers from the crowd is part of wrestling. the wrestlers are used to it, its expected. when your playing heel, expect bad chants....its a GOOD thing, if they dont like you, YOUR DOING YOUR JOB. if i was playing heel, and got no chants against me, i'd feel as tho i was failing some where.


----------



## SilverCross (Jan 28, 2008)

RodMack said:


> Most likely Cena vs Orton will be the main event for Mania. What goes from them, I dunno. Cena's return does seem a lot sooner, but can you blame him for recovering faster? Well if your anti-Cena, I guess you can.
> 
> I think WWE should keep Jeff Hardy's push. He has the potential to be a top star. But at the same time I feel sorry for Matt, cause the WWE treats him like shit. What was the last singles title he held, the Cruiserweight Title? C'mon. Heck the guy has never been IC/US champion.



i thought he had IC belt...or was that matt hardy....?


----------



## RodMack (Jan 28, 2008)

Jeff has been a 4-time IC Champ. Matt hasn't even been IC Champ, or even US Champ.


----------



## SilverCross (Jan 28, 2008)

oh..oops..didnt notice you were talkin about matt in your first post ._.


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 28, 2008)

People like to shit on the impact zone crowd, and while they can be annoying... they are far more fun for a show... then say most WWE crowds who sit on their hands. That's why I love smarky crowds... they participate. Some "antismarks" might bitch and say they try and be part of the show, but I also think audience plays an important role. Booing the faces isn't retarded... it just shows that despite Vince shoving certain guys down our throats we aren't gonna cheer them "just cuz". That's stupid.

And Edge is probably one of the few true heels in WWE. He actually gets heat! And sadly there's only 2 types of heels. Whiny cheaters and unstoppable monsters. And sadly those monsters eventually get cheered. Sucks for Cena. He can never be totally over as a face... until he turns heel. If that ever happened...


----------



## Hellion (Jan 28, 2008)

Rapping Cena was a good Heel


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 28, 2008)

SilverCross said:


> man...why must you act like you know everything...
> 
> anyways...chanting is cheers from the crowd is part of wrestling. the wrestlers are used to it, its expected. when your playing heel, expect bad chants....its a GOOD thing, if they dont like you, YOUR DOING YOUR JOB. if i was playing heel, and got no chants against me, i'd feel as tho i was failing some where.


Hey, did you happen to see the "IMHO" when I was first talking about dickwad internet fan crowds? Apparently you didn't since you're going right back to the tone you used eariler in the thread that got both of our posts edited by a mod.

Chanting "You can't wrestle!" isn't like booing a heel, it's being disrespectful to the worker, period. Great heels don't need chants, boos are proof enough they are doing their job well. Disrespectful horseshit like the aforementioned "You can't wrestle!" has no bearing on whether a heel is doing his job right, it just means the crowd is trying to get themselves over and look "cool." People wonder why I hated the old ECW so much, it's because those ratshit fans were the forerunners of today's snarky jackasses masquerading as wrestling fans.

EDIT: To clarify, I'm not against crowds that are trying to amuse themselves in the middle of a boring match like the example Broleta used, just jerks like the ones from last night that chanted "You can't wrestle!" at Khali.


----------



## SilverCross (Jan 28, 2008)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> Hey, did you happen to see the "IMHO" when I was first talking about dickwad internet fan crowds? Apparently you didn't since you're going right back to the tone you used eariler in the thread that got both of our posts edited by a mod.
> 
> Chanting "You can't wrestle!" isn't like booing a heel, it's being disrespectful to the worker, period. Great heels don't need chants, boos are proof enough they are doing their job well. Disrespectful horseshit like the aforementioned "You can't wrestle!" has no bearing on whether a heel is doing his job right, it just means the crowd is trying to get themselves over and look "cool." People wonder why I hated the old ECW so much, it's because those ratshit fans were the forerunners of today's snarky jackasses masquerading as wrestling fans.
> 
> EDIT: To clarify, I'm not against crowds that are trying to amuse themselves in the middle of a boring match like the example Broleta used, just jerks like the ones from last night that chanted "You can't wrestle!" at Khali.




heels are ment to be hated. thats there purpose really. they are the bad guy. there fore, it makes sense for the crowd to hate them, to yell at them, boo's may be enough..but just because people dont stop there doesnt mean there horrible people. stop acting so superior to everyone and just have fun. thats what its about. there having a fun, and some good insults and chants are fun.

you talk as if the wrestlers go back stage and cry because of what someone nameless fool in the audience yelled during the match....its part of the job, get over it.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 28, 2008)

I agree. Chanting "you cant wreslte" is not only disrespectful, it's also selfish. There people out there busting their asses, and putting their health on the line for you, and thats how you thank them? Some people can be such assholes. Tell that to the ecw crowds, who chanted things at cena during his match with rvd at one night stand, such as "cena sucks cock", and "you ccant wrestle". 

P.S: Edge is the best heel in the wwe today.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 28, 2008)

Dude, it's quite obvious that I know heels are there to be hated. I'm saying chanting stupid, snarky shit like "You can't wrestle!" *isn't* a crowd hating a heel, it's garbage some fans chant to look "cool" and act like they know what they're talking about. When you're doing junk like that, you aren't focusing on the wrestler, you're trying to show off how "smart" you are like you know how the fucking business works. *That* is why I call it disrespectful and consider it wrong.



> stop acting so superior to everyone and just have fun.


Apparently you don't pay much attention because I kinda quite clear said that I was completely marking out when Cena's music hit and he came back. I obviously have fun when I watch wrestling otherwise I wouldn't talk about it.



> you talk as if the wrestlers go back stage and cry because of what someone nameless fool in the audience yelled during the match....its part of the job, get over it.


You'd honestly be surprised. If you've read Foley's books on his career, or Jericho's, or Rock's, or any bio/autobio, then you'd know that they do care. As pointless and insignificant as it sounds, they do tend to give a shit about certain things crowds say.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jan 28, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I agree. Chanting "you cant wreslte" is not only disrespectful, it's also selfish. There people out there busting their asses, and putting their health on the line for you, and thats how you thank them? Some people can be such assholes. Tell that to the ecw crowds, who chanted things at cena during his match with rvd at one night stand, such as "cena sucks cock", and "you ccant wrestle".
> 
> P.S: Edge is the best heel in the wwe today.



I never liked hearing that chant. Boos are enough for me, but that chant is too much. Sure getting some heat is part of the job, but it just ain't right. 

I like the way Edge is being portrayed as a heel.


----------



## SilverCross (Jan 28, 2008)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> Dude, it's quite obvious that I know heels are there to be hated. I'm saying chanting stupid, snarky shit like "You can't wrestle!" *isn't* a crowd hating a heel, it's garbage some fans chant to look "cool" and act like they know what they're talking about. When you're doing junk like that, you aren't focusing on the wrestler, you're trying to show off how "smart" you are like you know how the fucking business works. *That* is why I call it disrespectful and consider it wrong.
> 
> You'd honestly be surprised. If you've read Foley's books on his career, or Jericho's, or Rock's, or any bio/autobio, then you'd know that they do care. As pointless and insignificant as it sounds, they do tend to give a shit about certain things crowds say.



what makes you think there just doing it to look "cool" have you ever stopped to think maybe...just maybe, they really dont like the guy? maybe they really think he cant wrestle? (im not trying to defend a rude fools yelling btw) the point is, to assume why they do such things is wrong.

also, i have read a book, i read/own an autograph copy of bret harts book


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 28, 2008)

> what makes you think there just doing it to look "cool" have you ever stopped to think maybe...just maybe, they really dont like the guy?


Oh for the love of... you don't actually believe that, do you? If they actually just wanted to show they didn't like the guy, they'd boo him or go "So-so SUCKS!." Chanting "You can't wrestle!" because they want to look "cool" and "smart" *isn't* an assumption because the non-internet fans don't chant it which shows much of a vocal minority are doing it for attention. That particular chant has only shown up very loudly on WWE TV due to the 'E running in the Northeast(first two ONS shows and the Rumble last night) which is a huge hotbed for ROH(and formerly ECW), whose sect of fans are the types that start them. No other section of fans use that chant other than the smarmy internet fans trying to get themselves noticed.


----------



## RodMack (Jan 28, 2008)

I'd really like to see Cena turn heel, that way at least he'll only get one reaction. Unless for some strange reason the guys start cheering for him cause he's a heel.

And I agree that right now Edge is the best heel, with Orton in second IMO.


----------



## ayoz (Jan 28, 2008)

Wait, who was the crowd saying "You can't wrestle" to? I'm guessing Ortan since I have no clue what you guys are talking about and it's the obvious choice.


Edge might be the best heel RIGHT NOW but once Triple H goes heel,


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 28, 2008)

They were chanting it to Khali when he came out. And Orton is one of the better wrestlers on any of the rosters, so saying he's an obvious choice is kinda retarded.


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 28, 2008)

Are they wrong with that chant?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 28, 2008)

Yes.

Damn 10 character limit...


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jan 28, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Are they wrong with that chant?



I honestly think that Khali needs more work, but even so, I won't chant that.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 28, 2008)

Anyone else have deja vu when Randy Orton hit the RKO on Y2J


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hah, that Evolution tag match finish. Jericho totally missing his cue then was hilarious.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jan 28, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Anyone else have deja vu when Randy Orton hit the RKO on Y2J



LOL! Don't remind me of "that" moment. XD


----------



## SilverCross (Jan 28, 2008)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> Oh for the love of... you don't actually believe that, do you? If they actually just wanted to show they didn't like the guy, they'd boo him or go "So-so SUCKS!." Chanting "You can't wrestle!" because they want to look "cool" and "smart" *isn't* an assumption because the non-internet fans don't chant it which shows much of a vocal minority are doing it for attention. That particular chant has only shown up very loudly on WWE TV due to the 'E running in the Northeast(first two ONS shows and the Rumble last night) which is a huge hotbed for ROH(and formerly ECW), whose sect of fans are the types that start them. No other section of fans use that chant other than the smarmy internet fans trying to get themselves noticed.



and again, you have no real proof to say other wise, your just assuming from some experience, or knowledge i personally see no real proof here of.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 28, 2008)

You guys asked for it 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5i882S9nkg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jan 28, 2008)

Kaze said:


> You guys asked for it
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5i882S9nkg[/YOUTUBE]



A Golden Moment in wrestling that I'll never forget. XD


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 28, 2008)

Nice to see that after Raw it's time for the same old shit.

And also seems HHH has nosed his way into the WM main event.


----------



## RodMack (Jan 29, 2008)

Looks like it could be Cena vs HHH at Mania. It all depends on what happens at No Way Out.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jan 29, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Nice to see that after Raw it's time for the same old shit.
> 
> And also seems HHH has nosed his way into the WM main event.



LOL! Nice pun on HHH.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 29, 2008)

SilverCross said:


> and again, you have no real proof to say other wise, your just assuming from some experience, or knowledge i personally see no real proof here of.




No real proof? The fact that only a certain subsect of fans in a certain part of the country(that's reknowned for having an abnormally large contingent of said fans) chant it is all the proof I need. Southern fans don't chant it, Midwest fans don't, and fans out West don't either. Hell, watch the fucking crowd at the Rumble and notice that NOT EVERYONE IS CHANTING IT THUS SHOWING IT'S A VOCAL MINORITY LOOKING FOR ATTENTION!


----------



## b0rt (Jan 29, 2008)

looks like maybe HHH vs Cena vs Orton at WM.


----------



## ayoz (Jan 29, 2008)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> They were chanting it to Khali when he came out. And Orton is one of the better wrestlers on any of the rosters, so saying he's an obvious choice is kinda retarded.


Oh, Khali. Forgot about this guy. Well, it's true though. He can't wrestle all but it was still derespectful.

As for why Orton was an obvious choice for me, all he does is run around like a coward.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 29, 2008)

Orton is a good wrestler, but he's not that great. Only Lord knows how many chinlocks/headlocks he does a match, lol. Speaking of orton, did anybody see the match he had with angle at one night stand, where angle made him look like a bitch?

edit: Orton has great ring psychology by the way.


----------



## SilverCross (Jan 29, 2008)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> No real proof? The fact that only a certain subsect of fans in a certain part of the country(that's reknowned for having an abnormally large contingent of said fans) chant it is all the proof I need. Southern fans don't chant it, Midwest fans don't, and fans out West don't either. Hell, watch the fucking crowd at the Rumble and notice that NOT EVERYONE IS CHANTING IT THUS SHOWING IT'S A VOCAL MINORITY LOOKING FOR ATTENTION!



eh..that still doesnt prove that there looking for attention...perhaps there just rude, jerks, fools, what ever..but thats about all it means.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jan 29, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Orton is a good wrestler, but he's not that great. Only Lord knows how many chinlocks/headlocks he does a match, lol. Speaking of orton, did anybody see the match he had with angle at one night stand, where angle made him look like a bitch?
> 
> edit: Orton has great ring psychology by the way.



I thought that Orton ought to have upped his gameplan since he was stepping in the ring against Angle.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 29, 2008)

And now we've come all the way back around to it being disrespectful...

This is like trying to make sense out of TNA storylines.


----------



## RodMack (Jan 29, 2008)

I honestly cannot see what's so good about TNA. To me it looks like a really crappier version of WWE.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 29, 2008)

The good thing about TNA is when they let their wrestlers wrestle.  No gimmicks just having their guys go at it.  I honestly enjoy most of AJ Styles matches, you can tell that he loves what he does in the ring.  His gimmicks on the other hand have been somewhat lackluster

However I must say I lol'd when the catholic preist was at his house and he said "Mom!? We are Baptist!"


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Jan 29, 2008)

TNA has amazing wrestlers but terrible story lines. WWE has some really good wrestlers but alot more thought in their plots.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jan 29, 2008)

I don't dig their storylines, but I do dig their matches. Their guys really go at it and I enjoy watching the matches.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 29, 2008)

I just wish that they relied more on their past talent.  I miss the Amazing Red, and some of the X Division pioneers. The X-divison was why I would pay nine bucks to see them weekly.  

I don't know.  I think I am just torn I really want them to catch on but I see it as a very small possibility.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 29, 2008)

Does anyone happen to have a video or picture of the match where Orton got a boner a few years ago. I thought it was hilarious, but I can't find a picture of video, or even remember who he was wrestling.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 29, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=BFF_4TCPYVA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 29, 2008)

pervy_hermit said:


> I thought that Orton ought to have upped his gameplan since he was stepping in the ring against Angle.


Maybe he was hoping for Kurt to OD on Somas?



> The good thing about TNA is when they let their wrestlers wrestle. No gimmicks just having their guys go at it.


The ring itself is a gimmick. And the heel/face entrances, too. They really do have an overabundunce of gimmick matches to be perfectly honest. Seems like they've had one every single week for the past 2 or 3 months.

Not saying there's anything wrong with that, but they could stand to slow down a bit on the gimmicks.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 29, 2008)

OMG is there nothing you will not dissect. 

If you are going to nitpik the ring you should mention how the WWE had/has a bigger ring than TNA, ECW, and WCW. Or how Some WWE wrestler com from under the ring through the crowds or from the ceiling.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 29, 2008)

Dude, that wasn't anywhere near a dissection. Anyone who's watched a decent amount of TNA knows they run a lot of gimmick matches, so I don't see what your problem is in me saying so. Hell, like it or not, the ring itself is a gimmick, it's why they pimped it so hard when they made the switch over from the standard 4-sided one. I still remember those stupid "8 Sides of Impact" promos they had Tenay screaming about when they debuted it, that was some funny shit.


----------



## RodMack (Jan 29, 2008)

I guess I'll never get into TNA cause the storylines do seem like garbage to me. But I will admit that TNA does have some good, if not great, wrestlers and they do have more freedom in their matches than WWE wrestlers. I've just gotten so use to WWE that I don't see myself liking another promotion as much as WWE anytime soon.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 29, 2008)

They have a really good Women's Division, plus AJ Styles and Tomko are pretty awesome in whatever they're doing at the moment, so it doesn't hurt to check it out every now and then. You could always read the spoilers to try and avoid the really stupid shit like the Father Mitchell/Abyss feud.


----------



## Rock Lee (Jan 29, 2008)

Kaze said:


> I just wish that they relied more on their past talent.  I miss the Amazing Red, and some of the X Division pioneers. The X-divison was why I would pay nine bucks to see them weekly.
> 
> I don't know.  I think I am just torn I really want them to catch on but I see it as a very small possibility.



I couldn't agree more why not showcase the talent that got you there in the first place,instead of giving tv time to people like golddust and steiner,people like petey williams and low ki should be given pushes.I'm also begging tna not to hire another fired wrestler from the wwe.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 29, 2008)

sign with TNA from WWE and receive a free title shot.

thats the sad truth, Jeff Hardy anyone? lol


----------



## SilverCross (Jan 29, 2008)

*likes the TNA ring* something different after so many years is kinda nice. honestly i try to ignore most the stories used by TNA...they really do get pretty bad at times...so long as they keep good matches tho, ill be happy.

id much rather get great matches/bad story then decent or good story/bad matches any day..


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Jan 29, 2008)

What's with the Randy Buldge?

Just for the record I easily put him to shame. 

Triple H and HBK have the best chance in the Elimination chamber to date because how many times they've faced in that thing. Im hoping either Hardy or H wins it to go to Wrestlemania.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 29, 2008)

HHH will likely win it.

I'm thinking Cena vs HHH vs Orton at WM too in a triple threat.

oh, and Orton does have a small penis just for the record.


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 29, 2008)

HBK's trackrecord is attrocious against HHH, although he did win the original and best EC...


----------



## b0rt (Jan 29, 2008)

yea it was Survivor Series 02 I believe.. a classic match for sure and by far best EC ever.


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 29, 2008)

i liek both TNA & WWE

My prediction is that ric flair will retire at wrestlemania


----------



## Hellion (Jan 29, 2008)

Kinda off Topic kinda not.  The best HHH and HBK match was Shawns return match against Hunter.  

It might of just been the build up of it but that match gave be goose bumps.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 29, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Kinda off Topic kinda not.  The best HHH and HBK match was Shawns return match against Hunter.
> 
> It might of just been the build up of it but that match gave be goose bumps.



yea at Summerslam back in the day I remember that match.


----------



## SilverCross (Jan 29, 2008)

i never understood why hbk/hhh had matches against each other anyways...seemed like a pointless gimmick...i honestly dont think HHH woulda have ever gotten much of a push has it not been for working with hbk so many years ago....(before the original DX)


----------



## Hellion (Jan 29, 2008)

I wouldn't say that. HHH is a good wrestler, eventually he would have got to his current status.  Maybe not as fast and maybe not as high but he would have got there


----------



## RodMack (Jan 29, 2008)

I guess HHH is lucky that he banged Stephanie to get where he is quicker.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jan 29, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> HBK's trackrecord is attrocious against HHH, although he did win the original and best EC...



That EC was one big OMG moment. I loved every second of it.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 29, 2008)

The worst one was the EXTREME Elimination Chamber


----------



## RodMack (Jan 29, 2008)

^ And it was in one shitty PPV.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 29, 2008)

the EC featured like 6 mid carders lol.


----------



## Gillian Seed (Jan 30, 2008)

TNA Wrestling is awesome.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Jan 30, 2008)

I miss the old days of WWE. Days of the ROCK, Stone cold, NWO, etc. Batista, and Cena just dont fill the shoes of ROCK and 316


----------



## Gillian Seed (Jan 30, 2008)

Dragon said:


> I miss the old days of WWE. Days of the ROCK, Stone cold, NWO, etc. Batista, and Cena just dont fill the shoes of ROCK and 316


Yeah i agree


----------



## Hollywood Hogan (Jan 30, 2008)

Wrestlin hasn't been the same since the Hulkster and the ROCK graced the ring, brothers.


----------



## RodMack (Jan 30, 2008)

Dragon said:


> I miss the old days of WWE. Days of the ROCK, Stone cold, NWO, etc. Batista, and Cena just dont fill the shoes of ROCK and 316


Of course no one can fill the shoes of Stone Cold and The Rock. They're both one of a kind.


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Jan 30, 2008)

I think everyone will say they miss the old days of wrestling. I would even say I miss some of the old wrestlers like Austin, Rock, the Old Kane etc. That was when wrestling was on top of its game though.

What are they supposed to do with Edge? Cena already is using his challenge. I wonder if Taker will demand his title shot for wrestlemania....any news?


----------



## b0rt (Jan 30, 2008)

Taker might get back in the title picture via No Way Out I'd bet.


----------



## Broleta (Jan 30, 2008)

I'd advise you guys to stay away from wrestling news sites and such till after you see smackdown on friday cause there's a big spoiler for no way out. I just got spoiled on 420chan haha. Not that I'm really bothered about smackdown but still.


----------



## Gillian Seed (Jan 30, 2008)

What do you guys think of Mr. Kennedy?

He reminds me allot of Austin in his Ringmaster days.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 30, 2008)

Mr Kennedy is alright. He's one of the cocky characters that I like.

Speaking of Stone Cold, is he Shark Boy? Keep in mind I don't watch any TNA. The only episode I've ever really seen was the one where Shark Boy came out of the coma and talked for a second and he sounded just like Austin.


----------



## Gillian Seed (Jan 30, 2008)

His body shape does resemble Austin's frame, but cant be, Shark Boy does allot of Arial moves, so no.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 30, 2008)

Retro: no, he's strictly a joke wrestler who talks/acts like Austin, but strictly a ripoff.

and Kennedy is great.


----------



## Gillian Seed (Jan 30, 2008)

John Cena = Shit.
Orton = Passable.
Y2J is back Thank God
The Game is still around thank god. 

Out of the new generation the one I see as the most entertainment per second is Kennedy, the rest don't compare


----------



## b0rt (Jan 30, 2008)

well, Umaga ain't too bad, CM Punk is pretty good, and Kennedy and Orton are very good as well.


----------



## SilverCross (Jan 30, 2008)

bah, younger newer guys would look much better if they'd all get the pushes they deserve...sadly, old generation continues at times...not that id complain if say..bret hart came back ...wont happen..but i can dream ._.


----------



## Gillian Seed (Jan 30, 2008)

Brett Hart is out for good, did you see how run down he looked at the hall of fame ceremony 
Fucking sadness 

Sting still looks good though


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jan 30, 2008)

Dragon said:


> I miss the old days of WWE. Days of the ROCK, Stone cold, NWO, etc. Batista, and Cena just dont fill the shoes of ROCK and 316



Those guys could talk the talk and walk the walk. I miss those guys. Sad thing is, The Rock is done with wrestling.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 30, 2008)

Sting isn't that good anymore imo. I'm a fan too...but I dunno if he'll ever be TNA Champion again though.


----------



## Broleta (Jan 30, 2008)

Mr. Kennedy is pure class. His push has been so fucked up though. Lost his MITB due to injury which turned out to be not needed as the doctor estimated the wrong time for him to be out and then lost his place in the big vinnie mac son storyline cause of a ROID RAID on WWE.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 30, 2008)

he should have been Vince's son instead.


----------



## Broleta (Jan 30, 2008)

Schizm said:


> he should have been Vince's son instead.



Agreed.

Some good matches could of come out of that such as Kennedy/Shane and Kennedy/Trips. Instead we have Hornswoggle/Kahli every second week ;_;


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jan 30, 2008)

Broleta said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Some good matches could of come out of that such as Kennedy/Shane and Kennedy/Trips. Instead we have Hornswoggle/Kahli every second week ;_;



Yeah, that khali/horns gimmick is getting pretty old too.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 30, 2008)

honestly what would have been better? 
Shane/HHH/Kennedy feuds or Hornswoggle-Finlay/Khali feud?

seriously it IS getting old the Hornswoggle-Finlay/Khali feud, I think that Hornswoggle is funny but c'mon, but Finlay as a face is great too I think. but still...if Kennedy was Vince's son, so many better things could've potentially happened I think.

oh yea.. and Khali can't wrestle.


----------



## RodMack (Jan 30, 2008)

Who knows how far Kennedy being Vince's son would've gone, but it had the potential to be a great storyline. Too bad Kennedy's name was mentioned in that SI article.

And I agree that the Hornswaggle/Khali fued, if it even is a fued, is getting old. What's the point of always putting the little man against a big man if it's not gonna draw anything?


----------



## Iron Fist (Jan 30, 2008)

Seriously, after everyone had to qualify for the Rumble, Cena comes back and is some how the 30th entry? Give me a break! OMG, that had to be the worst Rumble I ordered.  Having Cena return just like that and win is completely retarded. WWE was doing fine without him and really RAW has been great the past four months. I've gotten used to not having Cena shoved down our throats and him opening RAW week after week after week with his same old "The Champ is HERE!!!" and "If you want some come get some!" crap. Now he's back in the title picture when there are far better talent right now in the WWE. All Cena knows is how to do five moves and act like a monkey...But no, just because he's Vince's "Golden Boy", Cena gets the title shot, Cena gets to beat everyone and look invincible, Cena gets to do the commercials and blah blah blah. 

Vince needs to wake the hell up and realize Cena is way too over pushed and there's no point in pushing a guy who gets booed like crazy everytime he enters the ring. If Cena becomes champion again, i'm going to be pissed. Anyone's a better champion than John "I get everything handed to me on a silver freaking platter" Cena! 

My name is Iron Fist, and i'm done ranting now.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jan 30, 2008)

Schizm said:


> honestly what would have been better?
> Shane/HHH/Kennedy feuds or Hornswoggle-Finlay/Khali feud?
> 
> seriously it IS getting old the Hornswoggle-Finlay/Khali feud, I think that Hornswoggle is funny but c'mon, but Finlay as a face is great too I think. but still...if Kennedy was Vince's son, so many better things could've potentially happened I think.
> ...



When Kennedy "confessed" that he could be Vince's son, I thought the it would make a great story. Kennedy could've gotten a necessary push and he could've been Raw's top heel. I like the way Kennedy works as a heel btw, although Edge takes the cake. 

About Khali, a friend of mine told me that during his training days there's this guy who was sandbagging with the backdrop. The guy died coz he landed the wrong way and I guess the trauma is still in Khali's head, hence the way he doesn't seriously "destroy' people. I'm not defending the guy. I'm just theorizing why the guy doesn't work that much on his wrestling skills.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 30, 2008)

The guy that died had a concussion from a previous training exercise that day and he didn't get it treated before taking a powerbomb from Khali and accidentally getting dropped on his head.

And let's be real here: Khali's over 7 feet tall and 400+ pounds, what the fuck are you expecting him to do in the ring? Moonsaults? He's booked as a nigh unstoppable circus freak because that's how he should be booked. You can't have him doing stupid shit like Abyss from TNA does(selling like a retard for little people) because that detracts from the monster aura that surrounds him.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jan 30, 2008)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> The guy that died had a concussion from a previous training exercise that day and he didn't get it treated before taking a powerbomb from Khali and accidentally getting dropped on his head.
> 
> And let's be real here: Khali's over 7 feet tall and 400+ pounds, what the fuck are you expecting him to do in the ring? Moonsaults? He's booked as a nigh unstoppable circus freak because that's how he should be booked. You can't have him doing stupid shit like Abyss from TNA does(selling like a retard for little people) because that detracts from the monster aura that surrounds him.



I don't mean for Khali to be like Abyss. I was expecting the big guy to do some devastating power moves like a Powerbomb or a couple of other lifts here and there. I'm just not satisfied with Khali's repertoire of moves. The Vice-Grip is an ok addition, but it ain't enough.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 31, 2008)

yea, or a corkscrew moonsault like Jeff Hardy or 619 like Rey Mysterio.

hell, I'd even PAY to see that. Pay-pEr-View quality, my friend. =)


----------



## Mystic Aizen (Jan 31, 2008)

I was a long time wrestling fan and I can honestly say that it no longer interests me. The main reason is because of The Rock leaving. WWE skyrocketed downhill as soon as The Rock left. And that stupid incident with the world wildlife fund that caused them to change the name = instant fail. And don't even get me started on the fail that is John Cena.

One of the best people on the mic in wrestling history:

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=XSaiOC6vIz0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 31, 2008)

pervy_hermit said:


> I don't mean for Khali to be like Abyss. I was expecting the big guy to do some devastating power moves like a Powerbomb or a couple of other lifts here and there. I'm just not satisfied with Khali's repertoire of moves. The Vice-Grip is an ok addition, but it ain't enough.


Well, considering what happened with his powerbomb, I can see why he'd have a mild hang-up about using it again. As for doing more lifts, I think he doesn't use more because of his knees. Supporting that large a frame and then someone else's weight(probably in the 200+ range) would be quite a bit of stress on them.



> yea, or a corkscrew moonsault like Jeff Hardy or 619 like Rey Mysterio.
> 
> hell, I'd even PAY to see that. Pay-pEr-View quality, my friend. =)


I'd love to meet the sucker that would have to take a corkscrew from Khali. Poor bastard...

And dammit, now I have visions of Khali doing the 619 now. I'll be laughing all night at this rate.


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 31, 2008)

Iron Fist said:


> Seriously, after everyone had to qualify for the Rumble, Cena comes back and is some how the 30th entry? Give me a break! OMG, that had to be the worst Rumble I ordered.  Having Cena return just like that and win is completely retarded. WWE was doing fine without him and really RAW has been great the past four months. I've gotten used to not having Cena shoved down our throats and him opening RAW week after week after week with his same old "The Champ is HERE!!!" and "If you want some come get some!" crap. Now he's back in the title picture when there are far better talent right now in the WWE. All Cena knows is how to do five moves and act like a monkey...But no, just because he's Vince's "Golden Boy", Cena gets the title shot, Cena gets to beat everyone and look invincible, Cena gets to do the commercials and blah blah blah.
> 
> Vince needs to wake the hell up and realize Cena is way too over pushed and there's no point in pushing a guy who gets booed like crazy everytime he enters the ring. If Cena becomes champion again, i'm going to be pissed. Anyone's a better champion than John "I get everything handed to me on a silver freaking platter" Cena!
> 
> My name is Iron Fist, and i'm done ranting now.



Hello Iron Fist, as a fellow Cena hater... I welcome you to post more.

I think if fans truly wanted to show their disdain for Cena, they should not boo him... simply make no noise. That way they couldn't spin his mixed reactions as "controversey".

I get Cena sells merch for the kiddies. So does Rey Mysterio, but he's not champ all the time. Cena can sell shit without being champ. But that's pretty much his gimmick. He's not a rapper. Not a marine (wtf). He's the champ.

Sadly the champ is here to stay.

SAVE US HHH. SLEDGE THE SPINNER!!!


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Jan 31, 2008)

I'd pay big bucks to se Khali do any high flying move. Or hell even a Swantom.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jan 31, 2008)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> Well, considering what happened with his powerbomb, I can see why he'd have a mild hang-up about using it again. As for doing more lifts, I think he doesn't use more because of his knees. Supporting that large a frame and then someone else's weight(probably in the 200+ range) would be quite a bit of stress on them.
> 
> 
> I'd love to meet the sucker that would have to take a corkscrew from Khali. Poor bastard...
> ...



OMG! The poor guy will be out for a year. I can't even imagine just about how much pain that's gonna be. 

Although I remember an incident from years ago that suddenly killed The Flying Khali visions.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFfx4f3aimQ[/YOUTUBE]

Does this ring a bell?


----------



## Broleta (Jan 31, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> I think if fans truly wanted to show their disdain for Cena, they should not boo him... simply make no noise. That way they couldn't spin his mixed reactions as "controversey".



Exactly. This and some effective signs like the one from Monday's RAW "Go Away Cena" would be much more effective than CENA SUCKS. They can't sell thousands of people facepalming and going to the toilet when Cena comes out. You could actually see one guy in the crowd facepalming when Cena won the Rumble and it was very effective imo.

In other news, WWE.com has an interesting poll up atm.

Can Brock win his fight?
Yes
No


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 31, 2008)

pervy_hermit said:


> OMG! The poor guy will be out for a year. I can't even imagine just about how much pain that's gonna be.
> 
> Although I remember an incident from years ago that suddenly killed The Flying Khali visions.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFfx4f3aimQ[/YOUTUBE]
> ...


I'd rather not remember Sid breaking his leg like a moron. God, they must shown it like 8,000 times on the Nitro after that PPV.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 31, 2008)

Brock apparently is bigger and as fast, so I'd bet on Brock to win.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 31, 2008)

MMA fights aren't always won by the bigger opponent. Though, I do want Brock to win because I don't like Mir all that much.


----------



## Broleta (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeah I want Brock to win also. He has to be careful of submission though if he tries to get Mir on his back which he probably will.


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Jan 31, 2008)

Brock will most likely win, the only thing going for Mir at this point is his EXP as MMA fighter. Then again EXP can mean absolute dick in a ring alot of the times.


----------



## Perverted King (Jan 31, 2008)

No Way Out 2008 will be a great PPV.Two Elimination Chamber in one night.


----------



## Broleta (Jan 31, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> No Way Out 2008 will be a great PPV.



You might want to spoiler tag the rest of that lol.

Yeah could be good. Then again John Cena will probably win the title 
I hope Orton/Cena ends in DQ myself. Well actually I want Orton to win clean but that's never going to happen so ya know.


----------



## Shawn_D (Jan 31, 2008)

Broleta said:


> Yeah could be good. Then again John Cena will probably win the title



...then Triple H will win it again at Wrestlemania...I'm sure Triple H will collect from the time he tapped out to Cena...


----------



## RodMack (Jan 31, 2008)

Depending on what happens at No Way Out it could be Cena vs HHH or it could also be Cena vs HHH vs Orton at Mania.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 31, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> No Way Out 2008 will be a great PPV.Two Elimination Chamber in one night.



thanks... I may not want to watch Smackdown tomorrow now. -.-


----------



## RodMack (Jan 31, 2008)

Spoilers ftl.

But then I always read the Smackdown spoilers since I don't really watch Smackdown. I'm more of a Raw guy.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jan 31, 2008)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> I'd rather not remember Sid breaking his leg like a moron. God, they must shown it like 8,000 times on the Nitro after that PPV.



Watching it again gave me goose bumps. Gosh, I never thought I'd see a leg turn to spaghetti in an instant. 

@ Perverted King: Thanks to your heads-up, I could barely wait for it. 

I want Brock to win it, The guy's big, but damn, he can move fast.


----------



## Mullet_Power (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey thought i would post in here and ask how the WWE is doing. I'm and old school(i'm talking early 90's when i was a little hulkamaniac) watcher, watched it from when i was a kid to just a couple years ago(i think sometime in 05 i stopped watching). This happened because i got sick of all the terrible shows, crappy stories, and even crappier choices for who gets pushed for titles. From what i read in the past couple of pages i have a few questions.

Is HHH still top tier? Does he ever job?(this will probably be the deciding factor if i try and get back in to it lol)

Is HBK still active in the ring?(stopped watching not to long after he came back)

Has Cena gotten better? Or is he still all talk and boring matches?

How is Orton doing? He was probably the only shining star out of the young guys IMO.

Any cool happenings worth noting for an old school fan?(returns to the ring and such)


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jan 31, 2008)

Mullet_Power said:


> Hey thought i would post in here and ask how the WWE is doing. I'm and old school(i'm talking early 90's when i was a little hulkamaniac) watcher, watched it from when i was a kid to just a couple years ago(i think sometime in 05 i stopped watching). This happened because i got sick of all the terrible shows, crappy stories, and even crappier choices for who gets pushed for titles. From what i read in the past couple of pages i have a few questions.
> 
> Is HHH still top tier? Does he ever job?(this will probably be the deciding factor if i try and get back in to it lol)
> 
> ...



H is still a top dog. Although he ain't champ for now. 

I haven't seen much of HBK either for the last couple of weeks. 

Cena still looks like the same guy to me. 

Well, as per PK's post, No Way Out is gonna be a great PPV.


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 31, 2008)

As long as Trip sledges the spinner the Raw after Mania, I'm all for #12...


----------



## b0rt (Jan 31, 2008)

yea that spinning title annoys me. -.-


----------



## RodMack (Jan 31, 2008)

I wonder what happened to the other WWE title, you know the one before the spinner belt was introduced?


----------



## b0rt (Jan 31, 2008)

WWE is probably reserving it till HHH regains the WWE title.


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 31, 2008)

They obviously still have it because if you remember when he feuded with Angle they brought it out.

Not sure why they didn't let Orton hold it...


----------



## RodMack (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeah, I had thought they would bring that title back after Cena lost it, but instead we get the same title, except the WWE logo doesn't spin.


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 1, 2008)

i may be wrong, but i believe we can thank mr Steve Austin for the custom title stuff like that...wasnt he the first to start doing that when he held the title for so long years ago?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 1, 2008)

Well, technically Flair was the first with the NWA World Heavyweight Title and then there's Warrior and his multi-color belt straps with IC Title(forgot if he did it with the WWF Title).


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 1, 2008)

SilverCross said:


> i may be wrong, but i believe we can thank mr Steve Austin for the custom title stuff like that...wasnt he the first to start doing that when he held the title for so long years ago?



Well to be fair Austin was anti-establishment so his belt represented him. Cena's belt does seem to represent him... worthless trash. 

I think they keep the spinner because let's face it, it's always going back to him...



Schizm said:


> WWE is probably reserving it till HHH regains the WWE title.



It doesn't look right with anyone. When HHH held it at No Mercy... it was comical...


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 1, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Well to be fair Austin was anti-establishment so his belt represented him. Cena's belt does seem to represent him... worthless trash.
> 
> I think they keep the spinner because let's face it, it's always going back to him...



How I hope that won't be the case for long. It's getting tiring seeing Cena hold the belt time and time again.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 1, 2008)

Indeed, the last thing I wanna see if another year long Superman run. Especially since his long reign never had a chance to pass any kind of rub.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 1, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Indeed, the last thing I wanna see if another year long Superman run. Especially since his long reign never had a chance to pass any kind of rub.



I don't mind seeing the guy in WM, but he should lose. He should've lost last year to HBK imo. When he won last year, all I could think off was wtf?!


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 1, 2008)

Yeah and if they're hell-bent on doing HHH/Cena... at least let Orton end Flair's career. Such a waste to throw him in MITB again. But I hear HBK is gonna be Flair's opponent.

<_< And we all remember how awesome their Bad Blood match was...


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 1, 2008)

I wouldn't mind seeing Flair lose to HBK. Theit match at BB was stellar and I hope that they put up a match that's as good or maybe better than that. 

HHH/Cena sounds ok to me. The crowd will be on H's side for sure.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 1, 2008)

That's a good thing. I would hate to see Cena win though. 4 years in a row... same scenario? Ughs!


----------



## Broleta (Feb 1, 2008)

Mullet_Power said:


> Is HHH still top tier? Does he ever job?(this will probably be the deciding factor if i try and get back in to it lol)


Yes he is top tier and finds a way to make himself look better than his opponent even when he looses the match (see vs Randy Orton at No Mercy). He let Jeff Hardy go over him at Armageddon but since his 07 return he's buried basically the whole tag division in a few minutes, Umaga, and Snitsky.



Mullet_Power said:


> Is HBK still active in the ring?(stopped watching not to long after he came back)


Yes he's still active, in pretty good shape too but his doing that stupid DX crap with HHH.



Mullet_Power said:


> Has Cena gotten better? Or is he still all talk and boring matches?


His still shitty. Even worse now that he's been shoved down our throats so much.



Mullet_Power said:


> How is Orton doing? He was probably the only shining star out of the young guys IMO.


He has been doing great. Seems to have matured and sorted his act out in terms of backstage antics. He was on a huge momentum, the biggest heel in WWE until he won the title - since then the booking's been crap really.  He's WWE Champion but he's carrying around John Cena's spinner belt for some reason so he's not very creditable. 



Mullet_Power said:


> Any cool happenings worth noting for an old school fan?(returns to the ring and such)


Check out the RAW 10th anniversary 3 hour special, lots of good returns.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 1, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> That's a good thing. I would hate to see Cena win though. 4 years in a row... same scenario? Ughs!



4 years is far too much. Raw ought to have a new champ by the end of WM. Not another Super Cena run. I mean lines like "The Champ is here!" or "You want some?! Come get some?!" Are ok once in a while, but having to hear that thing week after week just made his act age fast. Now I'm starting to miss the Rapper Cena. I was more entertained back then when he'd trash talk with his raps and his raps happen to be entertaining too. A rap like, "If you can't take on me, then eat my Halloweenie!" is far more entertaining than what we're accustomed to hearing from him.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 1, 2008)

He kisses too much ass. And the thing is, people hate him FOR it. HHH will bash us in the same promo and we'd rather cheer him!


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 1, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> He kisses too much ass. And the thing is, people hate him FOR it. HHH will bash us in the same promo and we'd rather cheer him!



The ass kissing reminds me of the overused Marine Salute. Man, I was like, "Ok, anything new at all?"


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 1, 2008)

Ah yeah that always annoyed me. It was like, wtf is that for?

Things like that always embarass me as a fan. Kinda like babyfaces trying to get the crowd into it with their comeback and they totally no sell.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 1, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Ah yeah that always annoyed me. It was like, wtf is that for?
> 
> Things like that always embarass me as a fan. Kinda like babyfaces trying to get the crowd into it with their comeback and they totally no sell.



Yeah. lol.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 1, 2008)

> His still shitty. Even worse now that he's been shoved down our throats so much.


Fukkin agree for epic justice.


----------



## Broleta (Feb 1, 2008)

Anyone been on /wooo/ today? Check it out: *Hitsugaya Pain Fetish FC*

ALL HAIL KING RANDY


----------



## nanni (Feb 1, 2008)

hi so I need help......anyone a jeff fan or a HBK fan........


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 1, 2008)

No Way Out will be a interesting PPV this year.


----------



## Carlito Caribbean Cool (Feb 1, 2008)

This is how I see Wrestlemania this year.Cena will be in the main event so I might as well put him in the card.

WWE Championship
John Cena(C) v. Randy Orton v. Triple H
John Cena will defeat Orton at No Way and HHH wins the Elimination Chamber but Orton wants his rematch clause and wants it at Wrestlemania so Regal makes it a Triple Threat Match.Triple H wins or Orton retains and gets a big win at Mania.

World Heavyweight Championship
Edge(C) v. The Undertaker
Undertaker wins Smackdown's Elimination Chamber.He has some unfinished business with Edge.Undertaker keeps his streak alive.

ECW World Title
CM Punk v. Shelton Benjamin
After defeating Chavo at No Way Out and defeating Chavo in his rematch clause at the next ECW Tapings, Punk is attacked by Shelton setting up a match between the 2 at Wrestlemania.Shelton's quest for gold ends here as he will find it.

No Holds Barred
Chris Jericho v. JBL
These 2 man brutalize each other in the Elimination Chamber to the point that their blood lost got them eliminated.The 2 will have a final encounter where everything goes.

Carrer Ending Match
Ric Flair v. Shawn Michaels
The Nature Boy Ric Flair against the Showstopper Hawn Michaels.Two of the best legends in history square off.

8 Money in the Bank Ladder Match
Jeff Hardy(RAW)
Mr.Kennedy(RAW)
Carlito(RAW)
Rey Mysterio(SD)
Finlay(SD)
Kane(SD)
John Morrison(ECW)
The Miz(ECW)

Jeff Hardy is awesome in these matches.Carlito did a great job in his first ladder match on the RAW 15th Anniversary.I don't see him lasting with Marella for long for some reason.I see them holding the Tag Belts at Mania but not defending it.Mr.Kennedy last years winner and can do awesome moves.Rey Mysterio has quite the experience with Ladder matches.Morrison who can forget his first ladder match where he lost his partner Mercury for a while and with the Miz there they will team up in the match for a while before taking each other out.And Kane of course the big man of the match and he can pull a few things up his sleeve.Hardy wins.He deserves it.

United States Championship
MVP(C) v. Matt Hardy
They can follow up this feud with the storyline that MVP injured Hardy.This match has been expected by myself and few fans for a while.Matt Hardy wins.

Grudge Match
Batista v. Umaga
In No Way Out, Batista was backstage and bumped into Umaga.Umaga unhappy Samon Spiked The Animal and attacked him backstage.Batista was unable to compete in the chamber and was subtituted by Kane.As a result Batista takes on Umaga in a interpromotional match.

Grudge Match
Big Show v. The Great Khali
Is all about to prove one thing for these 2.Who is the greater giant?

Women's Championship
Beth Phoenix(C) v. Candice Michelle v. Mickie James
I hate Beth Phoenix so much for some reason but she's actually one of the few divas that can actually wrestle I'll give her that.Candice wins and a Mickie heel turn.The psycho Mickie will return.Wouldn't mind adding Victoria to this match.

Hardcore Match
Mick Foley v. Shane O'Mac
After watching McMahon's tough love for while, Foley tells Vince how he feels about it.Vince then puts his son Shane in a Hardcore match against Foley at Mania bringing the excuse that he can't compete.Foley represents Horny and Shane represents Vince.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 1, 2008)

The reason Orton is carrying the stupid spinner belt is obvious.Cena will get it back.I use to like Cena when he was US Champ but now I hate him.

Also nice card Carlito(lol Carlito).


----------



## Mullet_Power (Feb 1, 2008)

Broleta said:


> Yes he is top tier and finds a way to make himself look better than his opponent even when he looses the match (see vs Randy Orton at No Mercy). He let Jeff Hardy go over him at Armageddon but since his 07 return he's buried basically the whole tag division in a few minutes, Umaga, and Snitsky.
> 
> 
> Yes he's still active, in pretty good shape too but his doing that stupid DX crap with HHH.
> ...



Yeah i probably won't get back into it then, HHH ruined the WWE imo. Though i am suprised and pleased that Jeff Hardy went over him, I'm sure nothing important came of it.

When I heard they brought back DX i just kinda shook my head an (even more) aged HBK and (a washed up, broken, POS) HHH just wont have the same fun to it that the original DX had.

Yeah I pretty much thought so...why did they ever push this guy...I guess they thought he would pull in the big bucks with his trendy hip hop theme...to bad I literally have fallen asleep during his matches.

Well one good piece of new at least, Orton impressed me alot with his great mic and in ring presence. I always hated that spinner belt...


Oh and one more question. Is there any new guys to look out for? When i stopped watching Orton was the ONLY talent that was decently young  in the WWE and everything else was just garbage... that and the gimmicks were worse then pre '98 O_O


----------



## Broleta (Feb 1, 2008)

Mullet_Power said:


> Oh and one more question. Is there any new guys to look out for?



MISSTEERRRRR KENNEDY.

...

KENNEDY.

Why?

...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ecgqWJulHrk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 1, 2008)

> Oh and one more question. Is there any new guys to look out for? When i stopped watching Orton was the ONLY talent that was decently young in the WWE and everything else was just garbage... that and the gimmicks were worse then pre '98 O_O


Mr.Kennedy and MVP are 2 young guys to look out for.


----------



## Carlito Caribbean Cool (Feb 1, 2008)

Carlito,CM Punk,MVP and Kennedy are 4 of the top new guys.Elijah Burke is nice too.

Also just watched Smackdown and there will be a Smackdown Elimination Chamber.It was Batista,Undertaker,Finlay,MVP,Khali and Big Titty V.Why is Khali and Daddy V in this match? Kane would have been much better than Khali and didn't Big Show return.He would have done more than what Daddy V could done.If not,Shelton Benjamin could be there.He's probably the best athlete in WWE right now.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 1, 2008)

Shelton imo can't carry a match well, thus his usual mid-card status. poor mic skill too.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 1, 2008)

MVP's not exactly a "young" guy. He's like 34 or 35.

And Kennedy sucks. Stupid, sandbagging dumbshit.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 1, 2008)

I think Kennedy is entertaining, just eventually they're going to have to change his gimmick.. even just a little.


----------



## Iron Fist (Feb 1, 2008)

I think Kenny Dykstra has huge potential. He's young, has great ring talent and knows how to be a great heel. I can't wait for him to come back, I really hope he makes his mark in 08.


----------



## Iron Fist (Feb 1, 2008)

Also, I hate how HHH is using his political power just to get to the main event of a PPV or hell even win a title. Talk about a lame, I really wonder where he'd be without Steph. Just because Cena came back, HHH has to main event Wrestlemania, HHH has to win the WWE title at Mania and etc. Really, I dislike that he wants to also beat Flair's record as a champ.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 1, 2008)

Politics has been a huge part of the business for ages. Bitching about it now is utterly useless as it's not going to change anytime soon.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 2, 2008)

Iron Fist said:


> Also, I hate how HHH is using his political power just to get to the main event of a PPV or hell even win a title. Talk about a lame, I really wonder where he'd be without Steph. Just because Cena came back, HHH has to main event Wrestlemania, HHH has to win the WWE title at Mania and etc. Really, I dislike that he wants to also beat Flair's record as a champ.



Don't believe everything you read on the net. Some of the stuff are just things blown outta proportion, and exxagerated, like the batista house show incident. However, some of the things are true. For example, batista did indeed get his ass handed to him by booker t at the summerslam commercial shoot back in like 06. Besides, at this point, hhh doesnt have to politic.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 2, 2008)

Is anyone else scared about what will happen to Jeff Hardy now that Cena is back? Im afraid they're just gonna toss him aside, now that cena is back. I hope not. He really deserves a title run.


----------



## nanni (Feb 2, 2008)

shit..... I love your ava....SR1480.............


----------



## b0rt (Feb 2, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Is anyone else scared about what will happen to Jeff Hardy now that Cena is back? Im afraid they're just gonna toss him aside, now that cena is back. I hope not. He really deserves a title run.



sadly, I think after No Way Out that he'll at least be run out of the WWE title picture.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 2, 2008)

> Shelton imo can't carry a match well, thus his usual mid-card status. poor mic skill too.


Have you seen his Money in the Bank performances?



> And Kennedy sucks. Stupid, sandbagging dumbshit.


That's not cool.Kennedy has potential and his mic skills are superb.



> I think Kenny Dykstra has huge potential. He's young, has great ring talent and knows how to be a great heel. I can't wait for him to come back, I really hope he makes his mark in 08.


He is talented indeed.He's very young and pushing your superstarts to soon sometimes isn't the best thing.I think WWE is being careful with him.



> Also, I hate how HHH is using his political power just to get to the main event of a PPV or hell even win a title. Talk about a lame, I really wonder where he'd be without Steph. Just because Cena came back, HHH has to main event Wrestlemania, HHH has to win the WWE title at Mania and etc. Really, I dislike that he wants to also beat Flair's record as a champ.


Well hopefully we will see a 3 Threat Match at Mania between Orton,HHH and Cena.One thing is for sure either Cena or HHH leave as champ.Poor Orton has to take a backseat now that Cena returned.



> Is anyone else scared about what will happen to Jeff Hardy now that Cena is back? Im afraid they're just gonna toss him aside, now that cena is back. I hope not. He really deserves a title run.


I think he will win Money in the Bank.


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 2, 2008)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> Well, technically Flair was the first with the NWA World Heavyweight Title and then there's Warrior and his multi-color belt straps with IC Title(forgot if he did it with the WWF Title).



thank you....flair i dont remember, but Warrior i do, i was thinking someone had a multi color belt but couldnt remember for sure....


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 2, 2008)

I do think that Jeff Hardy will be cast aside since Cena is back. Cena is gonna get the title back. If he wasn't, they wouldn't have left the spinner title.

It's sad though, because I'd rather see Hardy as champion than Cena.


----------



## Broleta (Feb 2, 2008)

Retropusso said:


> I do think that Jeff Hardy will be cast aside since Cena is back. Cena is gonna get the title back. If he wasn't, they wouldn't have left the spinner title.
> 
> It's sad though, because I'd rather see Hardy as champion than Cena.



Yeah that belt is pathetic. Randy Orton himself says he doesn't like carrying it around and would like a new, classier belt or even the old one back. Kennedy has expressed his dislike for the belt also.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 2, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> Have you seen his Money in the Bank performances?


Doing a lot of flashy highspots in a gimmick match isn't the same as being a competant wrestler outside of gimmick matches which Shelton is not.



> That's not cool.Kennedy has potential and his mic skills are superb.


He's still a sandbagging dumbshit. Here's a question: Do you know what I mean when I say he's a "sandbagger?" 



> thank you....flair i dont remember, but Warrior i do, i was thinking someone had a multi color belt but couldnt remember for sure....


With Flair, it was because the NWA was getting a new belt made and the total cost of it came to around the amount in bonuses that Flair was due, so they gave him the title instead of paying him(which is why when he getting ready to debut in the WWF, Heenan had the actual belt since Flair believed it belonged to him). That same belt was the one WCW used until it died in 2001(the belt that was bent at the top, the replica the WWE uses doesn't have the bent part, sadly) and is my favorite title belt ever. I love that damn thing.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 2, 2008)

Broleta said:


> Yeah that belt is pathetic. Randy Orton himself says he doesn't like carrying it around and would like a new, classier belt or even the old one back. Kennedy has expressed his dislike for the belt also.



I don't really mind the belt. Truth be told, I actually like it, and I was gonna buy once of the realistic novelty belts that look like it, until I saw the price tag for the one that I want.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 2, 2008)

The spinner title doesnt really bother me. I actually like it. But it would be cool if they made a new one.


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 2, 2008)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> With Flair, it was because the NWA was getting a new belt made and the total cost of it came to around the amount in bonuses that Flair was due, so they gave him the title instead of paying him(which is why when he getting ready to debut in the WWF, Heenan had the actual belt since Flair believed it belonged to him). That same belt was the one WCW used until it died in 2001(the belt that was bent at the top, the replica the WWE uses doesn't have the bent part, sadly) and is my favorite title belt ever. I love that damn thing.




thats where the wcw title came from? at any rate, agreed, that was the best belt, was kinda funny, when wwe started using the replica, honestly, looking at it and WWE's own belt...i kinda thought it put anything WWE belt to shame....i almost ordered a replica of the wcw title belt years ago (along with a the US title belt)


----------



## Rock Lee (Feb 2, 2008)

Shelton is a great wrestler he just botches to many spots and i don't think he mic skills have anything to do with he not getting a huge push just listen to jeff hardy or rey mysterio,i just think it's politics.


----------



## RodMack (Feb 2, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> The spinner title doesnt really bother me. I actually like it. But it would be cool if they made a new one.



I wouldn't really call the current WWE Title the Spinner Belt. Sure it may still look like it, but it doesn't spin.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 3, 2008)

spinner or not, that current belt design is disgraceful..


----------



## Broleta (Feb 3, 2008)

RodMack said:


> I wouldn't really call the current WWE Title the Spinner Belt. Sure it may still look like it, but it doesn't spin.



It does, it just has a lock. Sometimes when Orton comes out the WWE logo is on it's side and stuff which is embarassing. Not to mention the headlock at the back


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 3, 2008)

The spinner is disgraceful


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 3, 2008)

It's a fucking title belt, for crying out loud. How is it "disgraceful? Shit, I tell ya what's disgraceful. Disgraceful is david arquette(yes, the guy from scream) winning the world title. Disgraceful is mcmahon making people kiss his ass in front of millions of people(though it is entertaining at times).


----------



## b0rt (Feb 3, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> It's a fucking title belt, for crying out loud. How is it "disgraceful? Shit, I tell ya what's disgraceful. Disgraceful is david arquette(yes, the guy from scream) winning the world title. Disgraceful is mcmahon making people kiss his ass in front of millions of people(though it is entertaining at times).



its disgraceful because its Cena's ridiculous, subliminal way for younger fans to like him. put a spinner on the title and have all the 8-11 year old fans cheer him, to barely cover up 75% of the rest of the audience booing his ass outta the building.


----------



## RodMack (Feb 3, 2008)

Broleta said:


> It does, it just has a lock. Sometimes when Orton comes out the WWE logo is on it's side and stuff which is embarassing. Not to mention the headlock at the back


I'm gonna have to pay close attention to the title then to see if what you say is true.

And kids aren't the only ones that cheer for Cena. Women cheer for him too.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 3, 2008)

true, but how many males 16+ like or approve Cena? not many.


----------



## RodMack (Feb 3, 2008)

Obviously, cause they're sick and tired of seeing Cena being shoved in their faces.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 3, 2008)

like I am, for instance.


----------



## RodMack (Feb 3, 2008)

I don't really mind Cena. I think he's ok at best. But at the same time I know the WWE shouldn't always put the belt around Cena since there are other wrestlers who should be given at least an oppurtunity, like Jeff Hardy. But if the WWE just wants to keep the belt around Cena's waist, then I might start to get sick and tired of seeing Cena with the belt, just like how before I was sick and tired of always seeing HHH with the belt.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 3, 2008)

He's not my favorite, but I like Cena. I'm male and 18.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 3, 2008)

RodMack said:


> I don't really mind Cena. I think he's ok at best. But at the same time I know the WWE shouldn't always put the belt around Cena since there are other wrestlers who should be given at least an oppurtunity, like Jeff Hardy. But if the WWE just wants to keep the belt around Cena's waist, then I might start to get sick and tired of seeing Cena with the belt, just like how before I was sick and tired of always seeing HHH with the belt.



I agree with everything you said, except for hhh having the title all the time, which is untrue. You've basiclly summed up my opinion on Cena. That's exactly how i i feel.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 3, 2008)

Schizm said:


> its disgraceful because its Cena's ridiculous, subliminal way for younger fans to like him. put a spinner on the title and have all the 8-11 year old fans cheer him, to barely cover up 75% of the rest of the audience booing his ass outta the building.



Dude, you're not getting my point. It's a belt for crying out loud. It may not be the best looking, but who really cares how it looks? And how is it's "cena's way for younger fans to like him"? He doesnt make the damn belt.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 3, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I agree with everything you said, except for hhh having the title all the time, which is untrue.


How's that not true? Mid-99 to 2000, 2002 to 2004, and late 2004 to early 2005, HHH practically owned both the WWF Title and the World Heavyweight Title. Sure, he lost it a few times(or in the case of the 99-00 reign, lost to Vince, who later vacated it after like 3 days and Hunter won it back at Unforgiven), but the guys who won it sans Benoit, Batista, and Orton recently never held the title for longer than a month at the most before he won it back.

He hasn't held it recently outside of the short reign at No Mercy when he beat Orton because he's either been injured or they had someone else that was on his level as a draw(Cena).


----------



## b0rt (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm all for another HHH title reign, face or heel I'd love it.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 4, 2008)

Retropusso said:


> I do think that Jeff Hardy will be cast aside since Cena is back. Cena is gonna get the title back. If he wasn't, they wouldn't have left the spinner title.
> 
> It's sad though, because I'd rather see Hardy as champion than Cena.



I'll pick Jeff any day of the week over Cena. Yeah, Cena is an ok wrestler, but seeing him carry the belt over and over again just made me look the other way and root for a potential champ like Jeff.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 4, 2008)

*My 2 favorite belts*


*Spoiler*: __ 








*I'm personally sick of the spinner belt and Cena.That title is a disgrace indeed and I can't believe Orton was carrying that belt instead of bringing back the WWE Title JBL had.I guess until that stupid title keeps selling we will have to see it.If HHH gets the belt back,I hope he changes it.I don't want to see HHH with a stupid belt like that one.*


----------



## Einstein (Feb 4, 2008)

I think the spinner belt was O.K., original. I mean, nobody else had even fathomed the though, obviously. Maybe next they'll have pop-up belts. They're just going to come up with new stuff. Classic belts are going to be out the door.

I was tired of Cena's reign, though. I don't like Orton, and Cena is an O.K. guy, but I get bored when I see the same person with the belt for two years. Orton's getting to be the same way, I'm tired of seeing him with the belt over and over, and I'm tired of seeing him get his ass beat and then some miracle happens and he ends up winning again *coughJBLcough*

Also, is it wrong for me to think that Flair should just retire? I mean I love the guy and all he's done for the WWE, but he's way past his prime and he's currently just been winning all of these career threatening matches on luck. I don't have anything against Flair, but I think his time to go and be like the rest of his old wrestling buddies has come. Came a long time ago, actually.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 4, 2008)

> Also, is it wrong for me to think that Flair should just retire? I mean I love the guy and all he's done for the WWE, but he's way past his prime and he's currently just been winning all of these career threatening matches on luck. I don't have anything against Flair, but I think his time to go and be like the rest of his old wrestling buddies has come. Came a long time ago, actually.


I really don't like that he is going over young talent like MVP and probably Kennedy.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 4, 2008)

Flair wont be wrestling every week now I'd bet.
3 matches tops sadly I think till Flair is gone.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 4, 2008)

MVP's not "young."

Dude's at least 5 years away from turning 40.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 4, 2008)

What I don't like is watching Big Daddy V in HD.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 4, 2008)

I thought Big Daddy V was alright looking in the silky night clothes, but his new outfit is sickening. Too much man boob.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 4, 2008)

as disgusting as it may seem to most, it makes him look like more of a force rather then joke.


----------



## RodMack (Feb 4, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I agree with everything you said, except for hhh having the title all the time, which is untrue. You've basiclly summed up my opinion on Cena. That's exactly how i i feel.


Well, HHH never had a long reign whenever he was champion, I was referring to the fact that when the World Heavyweight Title was on Raw, HHH for the most part always had it, and whenever he did lose it he'd get it back in like a month or so.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 4, 2008)

He's had multiple 6+ month reigns(Armageddon 2002 to Unforgiven 2003, No Mercy 2003 to WM 20, Unforgiven 2004 to WM 21), so saying he's never had long title reigns is kinda wrong.

Note: I don't count vacancies(like with 2004 when the title was vacated til HHH won the Chamber match at NYR 2005) unless someone else wins the title.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 4, 2008)

c'mon HHH was the top of WWE for a long time guys, and still kinda is for that matter, so  why are we looking at such negative ways to judge him and his title reigns?


----------



## Einstein (Feb 4, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> I really don't like that he is going over young talent like MVP and probably Kennedy.


I agree. I think that he needs to make way for the younger athletes. It's so obvious that MVP really had him beat in those matches, but like I said, Flair has been winning on luck.


----------



## RodMack (Feb 4, 2008)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> He's had multiple 6+ month reigns(Armageddon 2002 to Unforgiven 2003, No Mercy 2003 to WM 20, Unforgiven 2004 to WM 21), so saying he's never had long title reigns is kinda wrong.
> 
> Note: I don't count vacancies(like with 2004 when the title was vacated til HHH won the Chamber match at NYR 2005) unless someone else wins the title.


Damn, I guess I forgot he had multiple 6+ month reigns. Those do seem like a pretty long time.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 4, 2008)

I enjoyed that era.. a lot more. which is why I hope he has another long title reign.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 4, 2008)

Schizm said:


> c'mon HHH was the top of WWE for a long time guys, and still kinda is for that matter, so  why are we looking at such negative ways to judge him and his title reigns?


I wasn't judging him, but he was on top during a few of the most boring years since 95 for the WWF/E(2002-2004). The garbage masqurading as a feud with Booker in 2003 didn't help matters, either.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 4, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> What I don't like is watching Big Daddy V in HD.



His gimmick called for an image change. I dig his gimmick, but all those folds and man boobies make him look like a blob. Maybe it would've been better if he used his viscera get-up instead.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 4, 2008)

pervy_hermit said:


> His gimmick called for an image change. I dig his gimmick, but all those folds and man boobies make him look like a blob. Maybe it would've been better if he used his viscera get-up instead.


Seriously is like he gains more weight each week


----------



## Iron Fist (Feb 4, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> The spinner is disgraceful



I agree, I really wish they'd go back to the original look of the WWE title. But just becuase it's John Cena, and just because Vince likes him, we won't be seeing it change anytime soon.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 4, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> Seriously is like he gains more weight each week



I heard that he was supposed to lose a little weight. Now that you brought it up, I just hope that his spandex won't just rip all of a sudden coz it couldn't take his bulge anymore. Can you just imagine just how things will look like if that were to happen?


----------



## RodMack (Feb 4, 2008)

WWE has officially confirmed the release of Bobby Lashley.


----------



## Einstein (Feb 4, 2008)

pervy_hermit said:


> I heard that he was supposed to lose a little weight. Now that you brought it up, I just hope that his spandex won't just rip all of a sudden coz it couldn't take his bulge anymore. Can you just imagine just how things will look like if that were to happen?


Eww, and with this new WWEHD...


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 4, 2008)

Lashley won't be missed.He left as if he was mistreated by the company.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 4, 2008)

RAW was boring to me today


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 4, 2008)

sundae said:


> Eww, and with this new WWEHD...



I sometimes wish they didn't go on HD coz of Big Daddy V. 

I'm pretty sad that Lashley left coz he's one of my faves. Oh well, I wish him luck any in his MMA career.


----------



## Mullet_Power (Feb 5, 2008)

Broleta said:


> MISSTEERRRRR KENNEDY.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



That is like The Rock except 10 years to late(probably hasn't been that long but meh)...

I don't see why there is still HHH fans left now, the guy has what like 5 moves in the ring. To top that off 2 of his "signature" moves are a High Knee and a Spine buster...the other 3 being punch to the face, the pedigree and hitting a guy in the back with a sledgehammer. Sorry but ever since he hurt his leg it is like watching rock 'em sock 'em robots when he is in the ring. 

After watching him headline every show for about 2 years while good wrestlers are stuck in midcard hell it just got to the point where it wasn't worth my time.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 5, 2008)

Kaze said:


> RAW was boring to me today



I liked till the RAW match bullshit they should've  never booked.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 5, 2008)

Of course RAW was boring like when always Cena is around.It starts with Cena and ends with Cena.It was better when it ended with Hardy.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 5, 2008)

Cena is a joke


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 5, 2008)

Mullet_Power said:


> I don't see why there is still HHH fans left now, the guy has what like 5 moves in the ring. To top that off 2 of his "signature" moves are a High Knee and a Spine buster...the other 3 being punch to the face, the pedigree and hitting a guy in the back with a sledgehammer. Sorry but ever since he hurt his leg it is like watching rock 'em sock 'em robots when he is in the ring.


While I do find HHH to be boring in general(throw in that orange midget, HBK, too), the useless "He only does 'x' amount of moves" bullshit is a stupid reason to hate a wrestler.



> It starts with Cena and ends with Cena.


It actually started with Orton.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 5, 2008)

> It actually started with Orton.


Waiting for Cena


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 5, 2008)

Well, DUH. It was a contract signing segment. And even before he called Cena out, he cut a promo, so it still started with Orton and the fucking segment ended with Orton getting the best of him. 

Talk about irrational Cena hate...


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 5, 2008)

Mullet_Power said:


> I don't see why there is still HHH fans left now, the guy has what like 5 moves in the ring. To top that off 2 of his "signature" moves are a High Knee and a Spine buster...the other 3 being punch to the face, the pedigree and hitting a guy in the back with a sledgehammer. Sorry but ever since he hurt his leg it is like watching rock 'em sock 'em robots when he is in the ring.



Let's face it, H has done a good job in establishing a fan base after all these years despite his lack of other moves.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 5, 2008)

Moves. Don't. Matter.

Never. Have. Never. WILL.


----------



## RodMack (Feb 5, 2008)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> Talk about irrational Cena hate...


That's pretty much the concept of Cena haters.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm a Cena hater, and I'll admit it. I just prefer other wrestlers to him.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 5, 2008)

I prefer other wrestlers to Cena as well. He is (out of current WWE wrestlers) barely on ym top 5, at number 5. Number 1 being The Undertaker, always. Never changes. Never will.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 5, 2008)

Has anyone watched Lesnar's fight with Frank Meir?


----------



## b0rt (Feb 5, 2008)

^no, who won?

Retro: Undertaker is easily one of my faves as well. currently I'm diggin Finlay, Jeff Hardy, CM, Kennedy a lot though.


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Feb 5, 2008)

pervy_hermit said:


> Has anyone watched Lesnar's fight with Frank Meir?



Actually no, how did it turn out?

I honestly hope Cena gets a punt to the head or Orton tears out that Pec muscle of his, because im getting sick of hearing about him everytime I go to watch Raw. It's sickening and sad.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 5, 2008)

My friend told me that Meir won via submission, but he was busted open. Apparently Brock can really pack a punch. 

I like the way they're giving Finlay and Hardy a push. Taker though is truly legendary already.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 5, 2008)

wow, I was almost certain that Lesnar was gonna win. oh well.

yea I like the 2 pushes as well. a lot kinda.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 5, 2008)

My buddy also told me that Austin and Angle were there to watch his fight. Now that's a first. former WWE Superstars watching a UFC match. 

I gotta hand it to Lesnar though. Busting up a seasoned veteran like Meir says a lot.


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Feb 5, 2008)

In all honesty though Hornswaggle needs to go if Finlay stands a chance a getting his title shot. Which sucks but the act is getting old now kinda. Hardy deserves his push and well Taker speaks for itself on what he deserves.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 5, 2008)

Lesner got 250,000 for his match.  Big name or not I think ge got way to much for his debut match


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Feb 5, 2008)

That case was kinda ridiculous. Especailly for a first timer, unless they believe he's a phenom (sp).

The Show is coming back next week for wrestling next week I believe, thats going to be interesting.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 5, 2008)

Judge Master said:


> That case was kinda ridiculous. Especailly for a first timer, unless they believe he's a phenom (sp).
> 
> The Show is coming back next week for wrestling next week I believe, thats going to be interesting.



I think I know how too!!


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 5, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Lesner got 250,000 for his match.  Big name or not I think ge got way to much for his debut match



Holy cow! That's just too much for a debut match. 

Cool! Show's comin' back. I can't wait to see the guy wrestle.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 5, 2008)

pervy_hermit said:


> Holy cow! That's just too much for a debut match.
> 
> Cool! Show's comin' back. I can't wait to see the guy wrestle.



apparently Show has lost a chunk of weight, down to 465 approximately I read, and its been said they've even been working on his jabs and stuff.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 6, 2008)

Schizm said:


> apparently Show has lost a chunk of weight, down to 465 approximately I read, and its been said they've even been working on his jabs and stuff.



It'll be interesting to see Show integrate some of the things he learned outside the ring in a match. I can only imagine the things Show will do like maybe he bobs and weaves and then he follows up with a sickening boot or somewhere along those lines.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 6, 2008)

pervy_hermit said:


> It'll be interesting to see Show integrate some of the things he learned outside the ring in a match. I can only imagine the things Show will do like maybe he bobs and weaves and then he follows up with a sickening boot or somewhere along those lines.



I can also see him being a bit more technical style too.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm just wondering though which brand Show will go to. It'll be funny if he goes back to ECW and squashes Chavo for the title. Poor Chavo.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 6, 2008)

pervy_hermit said:


> I'm just wondering though which brand Show will go to. It'll be funny if he goes back to ECW and squashes Chavo for the title. Poor Chavo.



personally, I'm leaning more towards Raw on that.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 6, 2008)

Schizm said:


> personally, I'm leaning more towards Raw on that.



I guess Raw is in need of some more guys to add some more flavor to the mix with Cena back in the picture.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 6, 2008)

pervy_hermit said:


> I guess Raw is in need of some more guys to add some more flavor to the mix with Cena back in the picture.



or even Intercontinental even.
if he returns in the way I think he will, then he'll likely be on Raw for the first bit anyway


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 6, 2008)

Schizm said:


> I'm a Cena hater, and I'll admit it. I just prefer other wrestlers to him.


I have no propblem with people who don't like him because you can like whoever the hell you want. What I *do* have a problem with is when people exaggerate shit just to make it seem like they hate anyone more than the other person. Like this:



> I honestly hope Cena gets a punt to the head or Orton tears out that Pec muscle of his, because im getting sick of hearing about him everytime I go to watch Raw. It's sickening and sad.


Shit like that is fuckin' annoying.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 6, 2008)

If Big Show goes anywhere else except Raw, I'll be disappointed. I only watch Raw, sometime TNA if I remember it's on. I always forget about ECW and SmackDown!


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 6, 2008)

Schizm said:


> or even Intercontinental even.
> if he returns in the way I think he will, then he'll likely be on Raw for the first bit anyway



So long as we get to see Show then I'm cool with it. 

I don't watch ECW that much these days. It just doesn't have that magic that it was known for.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 6, 2008)

Retropusso said:


> If Big Show goes anywhere else except Raw, I'll be disappointed. I only watch Raw, sometime TNA if I remember it's on. I always forget about ECW and SmackDown!


TNA is awesome watch more X3


----------



## b0rt (Feb 6, 2008)

Pervy: ECW now is not too good, I still watch it most the time, they tend to book 1 good match a week, but they're in dire need of more starpower..fast.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 6, 2008)

Yeah, the only good ones they have there are CM Punk and Elijah Burke. If they're not getting more wrestlers for their roster the guys there have to at least step up their game.  

I wonder whatever happened to the Alpha Male. Is he still ECW?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 6, 2008)

Monty Brown was released like 4 or 5 months ago.


----------



## Rock Lee (Feb 6, 2008)

I wonder why they released him?


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 6, 2008)

I guess it's back to TNA for him. 

I guess his gimimick in the WWE didn't really fly.


----------



## Rock Lee (Feb 6, 2008)

Didn't he leave on bad terms with tna if so i doubt they would take him back.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 6, 2008)

I stand corrected. Maybe Japan is Monty Brown's next option.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 6, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> I wonder why they released him?





pervy_hermit said:


> I guess it's back to TNA for him.
> 
> I guess his gimimick in the WWE didn't really fly.


Mismanagement of talent. 
Monty has potential.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 6, 2008)

considering Miz and Morrison are clearly becoming more Smackdown and with all respect to guys like CM, Chavo, Burke they're just not good enough to main event and even so it'll always be against each other.


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Feb 6, 2008)

Schizm said:


> considering Miz and Morrison are clearly becoming more Smackdown and with all respect to guys like CM, Chavo, Burke they're just not good enough to main event and even so it'll always be against each other.



Thats exactly correct. Put CM against people the size of the Undertaker, sure he'll put up a good fight for the first little while but as soon as Taker hits a big move its more than over. They'r are talented superstars that are have exceptional wrestling ability but not main event material.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 6, 2008)

lack of size mainly. HHH, Taker, Batista, Umaga, Kennedy, MVP, Jeff Hardy, Finlay, Edge, even Cena would be ECW champion had they been there.


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Feb 6, 2008)

ECW doesn't really have any size what so ever. Which is why when you put them in the ring with Smackdown superstars like Umaga look at the size and weight advantage for Umaga. You wonder why they look like chumps alot of the time.

Then again Umaga is awesome and probably one of my faviroutes overall.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 6, 2008)

Umaga is on Raw.

but yeah I like Umaga.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 6, 2008)

Samoa Joe from TNA pisses me off


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 6, 2008)

I like Samoa Joe. What's wrong with him?


----------



## b0rt (Feb 6, 2008)

Retropusso said:


> I like Samoa Joe. What's wrong with him?



contact issues I believe.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 6, 2008)

I'd say it's more of TNA destroying any credibility he had left with the whiny bitch gimmick he's had for the past couple of months.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 6, 2008)

yea, Joe has been treated like shit lately too. =/


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 6, 2008)

I liked Joe at the beginning but the routine is sorry growing old for me now, as well as Eric Young. 

Bobby Ruud and Petey Williams are great.

I wonder how Petey's finisher is even legal in sports lol 
Neckbreak happen soon will.


----------



## Rock Lee (Feb 6, 2008)

Yeah they really need to give joe a new gimmick,the whiny guy gimmick isn't cutting it.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 6, 2008)

he should maybe even be a heel then.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 6, 2008)

Yes... Joe As A Heel Was One Of The Best Gimmicks He Had, Hell When He Was A Heel, I Hated Him... Anyway Did Anyone See That Gulf Of Mexico Match


----------



## Iron Fist (Feb 6, 2008)

The way they had Cena almost come back in that arm wrestling match was so stupid. As if he could really do that to Henry. Henry would beat him if it were a REAL arm wrestling match. Just again WWE's attempt to make Cena look like a god. 

ECW was cool last night, it was awesome to see Punk GTS Chavo into the river.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 6, 2008)

Iron Fist said:


> The way they had Cena almost come back in that arm wrestling match was so stupid. As if he could really do that to Henry. Henry would beat him if it were a REAL arm wrestling match. Just again WWE's attempt to make Cena look like a god.
> 
> ECW was cool last night, it was awesome to see Punk GTS Chavo into the river.



lol, its like my buddies and I refer to Cena's character as John "Superman" Cena. Seeing as how thats what the WWE is making him look like. >.>


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Feb 6, 2008)

Schizm said:


> lol, its like my buddies and I refer to Cena's character as John "Superman" Cena. Seeing as how thats what the WWE is making him look like. >.>



Haha thats so true. They make him so superior when in reality he's just another fad that I can't wait to see it die.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 6, 2008)

I wonder if Cena will lift up a garbage truck now or something.


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Feb 6, 2008)

Schizm said:


> I wonder if Cena will lift up a garbage truck now or something.



While being in a wheelchair. Lets see him pull of that one.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 6, 2008)

better yet they'll have Cena turn into SSC (Super Saiyan Cena) and have 3 more forms too.


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Feb 6, 2008)

Schizm said:


> better yet they'll have Cena turn into SSC (Super Saiyan Cena) and have 3 more forms too.



That would be absolutely disgusting, and I think I wouldn't watch wrestling anymore. Haha

SPIRIT BOMB! Would be his new fucking special. haha


----------



## b0rt (Feb 7, 2008)

..or the F-U where he gathers energy and jumps into space with the guy F-Uing him.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 7, 2008)

F-U is gay - its a lazy Death Valley Driver. 
Perry Saturn should kick hiss ass.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 7, 2008)

I think Cena should get a new finisher. I have nothing personal against the F-U, but he should have something more original. The F-U comes from Brock Lesnar's F-5. And the STF-U is just an STF. There is nothing special about it.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 7, 2008)

I think Cena should first stop pretending to be gansta. - Result a lot less pissed off fans.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 7, 2008)

I don't really mind the gangsta gimmick that much. I actually downloaded his rap album once.....


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 7, 2008)

^ EEEEEEEEEWWWWWWW


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 7, 2008)

xD is it really that bad?


----------



## b0rt (Feb 7, 2008)

lol sorry but thats seriously bad shit.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 7, 2008)

Retropusso said:


> I don't really mind the gangsta gimmick that much. I actually downloaded his rap album once.....



How was it? Was it any good? Be truthful.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 7, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> I think Cena should first stop pretending to be gansta. - Result a lot less pissed off fans.



Cena stopped acting like a gangsta a long time ago.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 7, 2008)

Truthfully, it was okay. But you and I might have completely different tastes in music.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 7, 2008)

Iron Fist said:


> ECW was cool last night, it was awesome to see Punk GTS Chavo into the river.



Gulf Of Mexico, But Yeah... I Stopped Watching ECW... But Then This Kid At School Said Something About The Gulf Of Mexico Match, So I Looked It Up On Youtube And Watched It


----------



## b0rt (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm still waiting for Cena to go Super Saiyan.


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Feb 7, 2008)

Schizm said:


> I'm still waiting for Cena to go Super Saiyan.



Stop scaring me like that.

I seriously hope WWE gets Joe that would be an awesome gain.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 7, 2008)

Nah.... TNA Wont Give Up Joe...


----------



## b0rt (Feb 7, 2008)

isn't he having contract issues now anyway?


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Feb 7, 2008)

Thats what I thought unless some things are going to change.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 7, 2008)

Lets Hope That He Dosent Leave, If WWE Gets Him They'll Turn Him Into Umaga's Brother Or Something


----------



## b0rt (Feb 7, 2008)

...or Umaga vs Joe or something


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 7, 2008)

That Would Be Good


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 7, 2008)

Knowing WWE, they'll turn him into Umaga's brother.

Well, I dunno, they just played the "fake family member for ratings" card with Horswoggle.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 7, 2008)

Samoa Joe v. Hornswoogle at Mania.Vince favorite match of the night.Khali as special referee.


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 7, 2008)

i doubt joe is actually having contract issues with TNA, more then likely just part of the gimmick (if your talking about what they show on TNA about it anyways..)


----------



## Rock Lee (Feb 7, 2008)

Kaz should be main eventing instead of fueding with goldust and a freakin rat.


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 7, 2008)

kaz is still pretty young tho isnt he? if hes as new/young as i think he is (and i could be wrong) then this feud isnt that bad, let him work with an older veteran of the ring for awhile, no need to rush him to much. iv seen to many good young talents pushed to fast and ruined.....


----------



## b0rt (Feb 7, 2008)

Kaz is good, he should at least be a top 5 contender at this point behind obviously Angle, Christian, AJ, Tomko but up there nonetheless.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 8, 2008)

Cena meh ... 

Id rather watch Hornswoggle.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 8, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Cena meh ...
> 
> Id rather watch Hornswoggle.



Now, you've went way too far. Anyway, I would love for Cena to turn heel. He should go back to his thug gimmick, with the raps. His freestyle promos againts lesnar were gold.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 8, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> Samoa Joe v. Hornswoogle at Mania.Vince favorite match of the night.Khali as special referee.



LOL. You know the WWE and Vince Mcmahon oh too well, dont ya? I wouldnt be suprised. However, nothing will be worse than the katie vick angle. However i found it extremly funny when hhh dressed up as kane and and banged katie vicks body.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 8, 2008)

^that was a classic feud/moment.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 8, 2008)

Poor Kane being missused for 10 years.And Carlito was complaining about being mistreated and was going to leave the company after 2 years.He should be a shame.


----------



## Yakamashi (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm a Kane sympathizer aswell and I hate how they have given him the shaft. Then should give him the belt at least one time before he retires. Possible feud with 'Taker maybe?


----------



## Rock Lee (Feb 8, 2008)

I still say they should have never taken his masked off but anyway he had the shortest title reign in wwe history.


----------



## nanni (Feb 8, 2008)

who's going on smack down today?


----------



## Rock Lee (Feb 8, 2008)

nanni said:


> who's going on smack down today?



Nothing interesting,same old stuff.


----------



## nanni (Feb 8, 2008)

damn!
ok thank you but will watch for some reason.


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Feb 8, 2008)

I just turned it on, and Im really sick of hearing Seether everytime I watch WWE.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 8, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> I still say they should have never taken his masked off but anyway he had the shortest title reign in wwe history.


No he didn't. Yokozuna and Andre had the two shortest reigns in WWF history.


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Feb 8, 2008)

Just proves that "Big Men" are jobbers and thats their career if they are in WWE.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 8, 2008)

... what? Andre and Yokozuna weren't fucking jobbers. Hell, Kane's not even a goddamn jobber.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 8, 2008)

most are jobbers.

and I wanna see more tag team action on smackdown, that division is really getting good.


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Feb 8, 2008)

Kane is nothing but a joke now compared to before. Which is said to what happened to him. My faviroute feud was when he was after Lita, now that was funny.

Btw who was the Sumo wrestler like 2 years back?


----------



## b0rt (Feb 8, 2008)

Judge Master said:


> Kane is nothing but a joke now compared to before. Which is said to what happened to him. My faviroute feud was when he was after Lita, now that was funny.
> 
> Btw who was the Sumo wrestler like 2 years back?



Akebono? :atreyu


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Feb 8, 2008)

There we go, who did he have his feud with?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 8, 2008)

Schizm said:


> most are jobbers.


Eh, most aren't. Taker, Kane, and Khali aren't. Umaga, Henry, and V are kinda borderline, but I wouldn't say they are yet. Palumbo's in the middle of an angle with Noble while Snitsky and Mike Knox are probably the only true big jobbers on any of the rosters.

Course, this depends on who's considered a "big" and who isn't.




> There we go, who did he have his feud with?


Big Show. Their only match was at WM 21 in that sumo match.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 8, 2008)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> Course, this depends on who's considered a "big" and who isn't.



I define a "big-man" as anyone over 300 lbs. anything under I personally don't consider really a "big-man"


----------



## Rock Lee (Feb 8, 2008)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> No he didn't. Yokozuna and Andre had the two shortest reigns in WWF history.



I stand corrected.


----------



## Rock Lee (Feb 8, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://rajah.com

- As we reported earlier, TNA will air the Barbed Wire Massacre match between Abyss and Judas Mesias for Sunday’s Against All Odds pay-per-view from tape. The company will pass it off from people watching on pay-per-view like it is taking place live in Orlando, Florida. There is definitely concern on how the live crowd will react as the tape roles inside of the arena. In attempt to make it look believable, Earl Hebner who refereed the match will not be in Greenville for the PPV nor will Jim Cornette who is also part of the match. They used an alternate ring announcer so that David Penzer would be able to work the pay-per-view. Mike Tenay and Don West will call the match live from the arena.




WTF!!!!!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 9, 2008)

Not all big man wrestlers are jobbers. In my opinion, the undertaker is the greatest big man wrestler in the history of prowrestling.....hands down.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 9, 2008)

*
Spoiler:  




TNA will air the Barbed Wire Massacre match between Abyss and Judas Mesias for Sunday’s Against All Odds pay-per-view from tape




*Fucking madness!!


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 9, 2008)

"Madness?" The arena they're using for Against All Odds wouldn't let them do the match there so they taped it at the Impact Zone after they taped the last two Impacts that aired. 



> In my opinion, the undertaker is the greatest big man wrestler in the history of prowrestling.....hands down.


That's a bit too subjective, though. I know people that say Giant Baba was better or Vader in his prime years. I couldn't pick one that I liked better than anyone else, though. Early Taker was fuckin' terrible til about 96 and then he got real shitty again in 99 and 2000 due to all the injuries, but late 2001 to present(excluding most of 2002, especially his matches against Hogan at Judgment Day, HHH at King of the Ring, and Unforgiven against Brock Lesnar, which were pure torture to sit through), he's been freakin' boss.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 9, 2008)

My fondest memories of Big Men is Big Daddy Cool.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 9, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> My fondest memories of Big Men is Big Daddy Cool.



No offense to big sexy(wolfpack for life), but he doesnt deserve to be mentioned in the same sentence as taker when it comes to ring ability. Did anyone see takers match with angle at no way out? That was a hell of a match.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 9, 2008)

Abilty no, but he was non the less one of my favs.


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 9, 2008)

yea...diesel/nash never was that great of a "wrestler" as far as i remember, tho i did enjoy his matches with bret hart.  will never forget seeing hart tie him to the corner of the ring, also loved how he ended up beating him, rolling him up from the powerbomb set up...

bah....i miss bret hart matches  *goes to get dvd*


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 9, 2008)

The Bret Hart "rollup" victory was classic. After Diesel knocked him senseless. lol
And his fights with taker was great also IMO.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 9, 2008)

Undertaker > Big Daddy Cool.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 9, 2008)

Kane should be ECW Champ.He'll make that title look decent.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 9, 2008)

CM Punk Should Get The Title Back... Then Dreamer Should Win It...


----------



## b0rt (Feb 9, 2008)

Spike_Uchiha said:


> CM Punk Should Get The Title Back... Then Dreamer Should Win It...



I agree and disagree with you...

I agree Punk should be ECW champ.

I disagree that Dreamer should get it seeing as how he's a jobber.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 9, 2008)

Because Then They Might Get The Old ECW Fans Watching It Because An Original Would Be Champ... An Original Hasnt Been Champ Since RVD


----------



## b0rt (Feb 9, 2008)

^true. but speaking of old ECW, I hope that Gulf of Mexico match is a step in restoring some of the hardcore original ECW roots.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah Me Too....


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 9, 2008)

John Cena's next movie

12 Rounds is an upcoming 2008 action film set to be directed by Renny Harlin. It is being distributed by Fox Atomic and produced by WWE Films. The film stars professional wrestler John Cena and co-stars Al Pacino, Piper Perabo, Dominic Purcell, Madeleine West, Lou Diamond Phillips, and Method Man. Filming has been scheduled to take place in New Orleans, Louisiana between February 25 and May 12, 2008, with the release date for September 5, 2008 in theaters.

*Plot*

During the chaos of Mardi Gras, New Orleans Detective Danny Baxter (John Cena) experiences the longest, most harrowing day of his life when criminal mastermind Miles Jackson III (Al Pacino) kidnaps Danny's girlfriend Janine (Piper Perabo) and orders Danny to participate in a battle of wits that lasts "12 Rounds" and spans the city.
_________________________________________________________________

Looks like Cena's girlfriend will be kidnapped once again in his next movie.Also WWE will release a film called "Jornada del Muerto" starring Triple H.Undertaker,Kane and Stone Cold are rumored to appear in this film.


----------



## Broleta (Feb 9, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> John Cena's next movie





Perverted King said:


> John Cena's movie





Perverted King said:


> John Cena





Perverted King said:


> movie



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## b0rt (Feb 9, 2008)

aww fuck, not another john cena disasterpiece. >.>


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Feb 9, 2008)

Haha thats a typical douchebag for you! 

I think that movie will probably not be that good at all, The Marine wasn't awful but nothing spetacular. Dwayne Johnson is just a better actor than John is seriously.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 9, 2008)

ruck cena. lol

Rock IS all-round way better


----------



## Iron Fist (Feb 9, 2008)

I don't think Punk should win the ECW title. Yes he was a good champion, but I think he's done on ECW. After WM I think he'll get drafted to Smackdown.



Schizm said:


> lol, its like my buddies and I refer to Cena's character as John "Superman" Cena. Seeing as how thats what the WWE is making him look like. >.>



That is so true.


----------



## Iron Fist (Feb 9, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> Kane should be ECW Champ.He'll make that title look decent.



OMG, I said this to my friend the other day. Right after the fued is over between Punk and Chavo, Kane should totally go for it.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 9, 2008)

^would at least give old school Kane fans especially something to be happy about, since he's a fan favorite and they kind of killed his character sadly since his first years. allowing him to be him as much as ECW champion could be a good thing imo for Kane, Kane fans (like I), and ECW even. I'm totally for that. =)


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 10, 2008)

People actually expect WWE movies to be anything other than total shit? The first three they've done have been complete abortions, so expecting anything more than that is fuckin' retarded. If you want to know why Rock's done better it's because the projects he's taken on aren't done by complete hacks(sans Doom and the Mummy sequels, those were garbage).


----------



## Rock Lee (Feb 10, 2008)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> People actually expect WWE movies to be anything other than total shit? The first three they've done have been complete abortions, so expecting anything more than that is fuckin' retarded. If you want to know why Rock's done better it's because the projects he's taken on aren't done by complete hacks(sans Doom and the Mummy sequels, those were garbage).



lol qft any movie with the name wwe anywhere near is automatic fail.


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Feb 10, 2008)

Thats correct I don't even rerally bother with them just ignore them all together. I stick to my comedys.


----------



## Rock Lee (Feb 10, 2008)

Wrestling companies shouldn't be making movies period,i remember when wcw invested alot of money in ready to rumble and the movie was a complete flopped.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 11, 2008)

WWE isn't a wrestling company. It's a glorified Variety Show.

"We do entertainment" is for the birds. >_>


----------



## Rock Lee (Feb 11, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> WWE isn't a wrestling company. It's a glorified Variety Show.
> 
> "We do entertainment" is for the birds. >_>



Good point.

Did anyone order the tna ppv if so how was it?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 11, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> WWE isn't a wrestling company. It's a glorified Variety Show.
> 
> "We do entertainment" is for the birds. >_>



You must be a fan of TNA, aka the worst wrestling promotion that ever existed...Not that i hold that againts you.


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Feb 11, 2008)

TNA is ok for wrestlers but sad when it comes to promoting or story lines. They really don't know what they are doing, if it wasn't for their wrestlers that they have to date people wouldn't even bother with it.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 11, 2008)

WWE is a complete entertainment promotion otherwise guys like Edge & Orton wouldn't be doing conferences, autographs, etc.

I just try to focus on the show though, but seeing guys like Cena in movies makes me lol


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 11, 2008)

Remember what I said eariler in the thread about how Tomko was one of the few characters TNA has managed not to screw up? Well, after last night, throw that out the door because he turned on Christian at the PPV and thus became a victim of Russopidity™.

God, I hate Vince Russo.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 11, 2008)

so is Tomko with AJ & Kurt now?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 11, 2008)

I didn't watch the PPV myself, but from the sounds of it, apparently so.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 11, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> You must be a fan of TNA, aka the worst wrestling promotion that ever existed...Not that i hold that againts you.



Not really, well I watch it occasionally... but I always tune in to Raw regardless. Can't say the same for any other wrestling.

And that's my gripe with WWE, the wrestling is gone. I swear they should just get rid of the ring...

I don't mind "sports entertainment" because without it straight wrestling can be boring (good match with good build > great match with no build), but when you have entire segments of Kiss My Ass, Ass Buffers and shit... it just makes me feel embarassed to watch it.

AND DROP HORNSWOGGLE...


----------



## b0rt (Feb 11, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Not really, well I watch it occasionally... but I always tune in to Raw regardless. Can't say the same for any other wrestling.
> 
> And that's my gripe with WWE, the wrestling is gone. I swear they should just get rid of the ring...
> 
> ...



I don't care if Hornswoggle stays or not, but Finlay wouldn't seem the same without him. plus I like Finlay.


----------



## RodMack (Feb 11, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> I don't mind "sports entertainment" because without it straight wrestling can be boring (good match with good build > great match with no build), but when you have entire segments of Kiss My Ass, Ass Buffers and shit... it just makes me feel embarassed to watch it.


There are some segments that are straight up boring, but in now way have I been embarassed by watching them.


----------



## Broleta (Feb 11, 2008)

Against All Odds was a great PPV!! I watched it live last night and enjoyed it greatly. Good booking especially in the Hardcore Street Fight and the main event. Jay Lethal stole the show basically owning the Dudleys and Devine all by himself and winning back the X Division championship. Good to see Scott Steiner still has it in him to put on a good match and fuck shit up.

I wonder if Tomko's with the Angle Alliance now.. I think he's just on his own as he said before and was just pissed at Christian for interfering in his match w/ Angle 2 weeks ago on Impact because after he nailed Cage he went straight to the back.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 11, 2008)

Schizm said:


> ruck cena. lol
> 
> Rock IS all-round way better



I agree with that. The Rock could really put up a good promo and wrestle great matches. Speaking of promos, I really enjoyed watching Rock's promo with Jericho years ago. The way they quoted each other's trademark lines was really entertaining.  

Cena though is starting to look like a Superman of sorts.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 11, 2008)

RodMack said:


> There are some segments that are straight up boring, but in now way have I been embarassed by watching them.



You don't feel embarasses seeing a grown man's ass in the air or the boring DX segments over those summers?


----------



## RodMack (Feb 11, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> You don't feel embarasses seeing a grown man's ass in the air or the boring DX segments over those summers?


I don't like seeing a grown man's ass, but I don't think it's in any way embarrassing. I don't really understand how you can be embarrassed watching the product you're seeing. No one's forcing you to watch. You could always just stop watching WWE and move on.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 11, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> You don't feel embarasses seeing a grown man's ass in the air or the boring DX segments over those summers?



DX segments are great, how could anybody feel embarrassed to watch that?

I completely agree with what RodMack said though, if you dislike it that much...I dunno man...maybe watch TNA or something instead. =/


----------



## Hellion (Feb 11, 2008)

Its embarrassing because there is no need for it.  What do we gain by seeing his ass nothing.  What can he lose Viewers and Sponsors.  The whole KMA club is one of the things  people point to when they talk about how stupid wrestling is.  As a wrestling fan I think you should be embarrassed because what does kissing ass have to do with wrestling?


----------



## b0rt (Feb 11, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Its embarrassing because there is no need for it.  What do we gain by seeing his ass nothing.  What can he lose Viewers and Sponsors.  The whole KMA club is one of the things  people point to when they talk about how stupid wrestling is.  As a wrestling fan I think you should be embarrassed because what does kissing ass have to do with wrestling?



ahh, but there IS an 'E' in WWE right?  

yes there is. World Wrestling *Entertainment*

just saying...it's got to have some sort of entertainment value


----------



## Hellion (Feb 11, 2008)

I don't see entertainment in a grown man showing his ass. 

DX:Good
Divas: Good
Vince's Ass: Embarrassing


----------



## b0rt (Feb 11, 2008)

Kaze said:


> I don't see entertainment in a grown man showing his ass.
> 
> DX:Good
> Divas: Good
> Vince's Ass: Embarrassing



if you mean Vince OR Big Dick Johnson, both of those kind of acts that are kind of reserved to those who would find it funny.

a lot don't, but I kind of think its not bad.

I like the wrestling to of course, but balance wins out here I think.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 11, 2008)

Whenever Vince shows off his ass in national television, the only thing I say to myself is, "WTF?!". I have no idea if showing his ass is entertaining. 

I miss the DX pranks. They were always good for a laugh. 

The divas of today need some ring work imo. They could take cues from Lita and Trish. Those 2 divas have the look and the skills.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm talking about others watching it with you. You're telling me you watch WRESTLING and someone sees Vince waving his ass in the air... you don't feel embarassed to be a fan.

What embarasses me is shit like that. Seeing Cena make 3rd grade humor about poop... and those DX segments, don't even get me started. They were so stupid, and not stupid funny. Just stupid. Guys in their 40's acting like teenagers... that is garbage, I'm sorry. When I saw Shawn flop on a table and Trips show us a DX symbol on Vince's jet or the WWE HQ... I felt embarassed.

Also for anyone who thinks Cena isn't Superman... XD


----------



## Hellion (Feb 11, 2008)

We are gonna have to agree to disagree about Vinces Ass shenanigan 

As far as the divas go, I am surprised that the WWE missed so many good looking divas that can wrestle.  Of course I am reffering to the TNA Knockouts as the missed divas


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 11, 2008)

WWE doesn't care if divas can wrestle. Afterall Beth the champion is hardly ever featured.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 11, 2008)

Sad but true.  I am still impressed at how good Gail got after the "E"


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 11, 2008)

TNA has the better division no question about it. Hell they should just be an all Knockouts show... it's one of the only things they do right.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 11, 2008)

I enjoyed that match even though I read the spoilers last week


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 11, 2008)

Kaze said:


> We are gonna have to agree to disagree about Vinces Ass shenanigan
> 
> As far as the divas go, I am surprised that the WWE missed so many good looking divas that can wrestle.  Of course I am reffering to the TNA Knockouts as the missed divas



Hmm, I'll keep my eyes on TNA. Divas who can wrestle are one of a kind in my book. 

Speaking of Beth, I wonder where she's at lately. She looks like an amazon alright, but she kicks serious ass.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 11, 2008)

Pervy the Knockout division has the only storylines in TNA that matches the matches... Great.


Schizm: Check the siggy


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 11, 2008)

I love Beth's evil wonderwoman "gimmick", but I'm not sure what they're doing with her. Are we going Candice return from injury, Maria Playboy or Mickie goes crazy on her?

We need more Mickie. MORE!


----------



## Hellion (Feb 11, 2008)

I have already seen more of Mickie


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 11, 2008)

Haven't we all. I think that was before her boobjob?


----------



## Hellion (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah i liked her natural breast.  One of my fave WWE moments was when she crotch trish and the did the lick thing


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 11, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Yeah i liked her natural breast.  One of my fave WWE moments was when she crotch trish and the did the lick thing



That was a truly golden moment in sports entertainment history. 

That Mickie sure knows how to heat things up.


----------



## RodMack (Feb 11, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> I'm talking about others watching it with you. You're telling me you watch WRESTLING and someone sees Vince waving his ass in the air... you don't feel embarassed to be a fan.
> 
> What embarasses me is shit like that. Seeing Cena make 3rd grade humor about poop... and those DX segments, don't even get me started. They were so stupid, and not stupid funny. Just stupid. Guys in their 40's acting like teenagers... that is garbage, I'm sorry. When I saw Shawn flop on a table and Trips show us a DX symbol on Vince's jet or the WWE HQ... I felt embarassed.


If someone doesn't like what I'm watching, that's their problem. I don't have to be embarrassed by that. And that's your opinion if you didn't like the DX segments. I, unlike you, enjoyed them but not everyone is gonna like the same thing, so if you didn't like the DX segments that's cool. But WWE is called World Wrestling Entertainment for a reason, which is why they use segments to entertain us, though at times some segments won't seem entertaining.  But just because you feel that some segments are garbage, you're embarrassed to be a fan? I'm sorry, but I just find that odd.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 11, 2008)

Too bad they edited it out of the DVD


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 11, 2008)

It's funny, but for you people who throw "LOLZ it's called WWENTERTAINMENT" seem to ignore that it's also called WWRESTLINGE"... sooner then later they're just gonna drop that W. 

What does a non-wrestler kissing another non-wrestler's ass have to do with wrestling? Rodmark, did you ever see the REAL DX? I guess that type of humor appealed to me more. Probably the same reason I'm not a Cena fan, toilet humor aimed at 3rd graders doesn't do it for me anymore...

What I wanna know is why is the wrestling not considered entertainment anymore? Why do people watch prowrestling if not for the wrestling. The "entertainment" WWE adds to it (drama, action, humor) isn't even the best you'd find on TV, so if you're not in it for the wrestling... why are you watching? Then again it's been proven that wrestling doesn't draw... >_<


----------



## Hellion (Feb 11, 2008)

When I see Vince getting his ass kissed on TV it makes me feel like my girlfriend has gotten too drunk at a party and is making an ass of herself.

Not only am I embarrassed for bringing her I am em barres for her for making an ass of herself.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 11, 2008)

Seeing Jeff go over HBK tonight was nice to see. Didn't think it'd happen.

Any news on HHH and his family emergency?


----------



## RodMack (Feb 11, 2008)

They're gonna have to balance wrestling and entertainment or else it wouldn't be called WWE.

You make it seem as if everything has to be about wrestling. Well sadly, everything is not about wrestling. Don't worry about me seeing the REAL DX, cause I sure as hell was watching that period of WWE called the Attitude Era. Did you expect the reformed DX would replicate what happened during the Attitude Era. That was then and this is now.

Since when was wrestling ever considered entertainment. Wrestling is wrestling. The entertainment is something else.

We can keep on arguing, but for what if it's gonna keep going back and forth?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 12, 2008)

Wait, wait, wait... What's the difference between Attitude-Era DX and now? Hell, what's the difference between the Attitude-Era humor and now?

My GOD, complaining about Vince showing his ass maybe once a year when DX was mooning the camera damn near weekly back then before X-Pac and the Outlaws joined makes no sense at all. Saying "the REAL DX humor appealed to me back then" and calling what they're doing now "stuff aimed at 3rd graders" is retarded when it's pretty much the exact same shit. I can name probably 15 or 16 of the monumentally retarded shit that the WWF ran with during the Attitude Era and all except maybe 2 or 3 of them have been done quite a few times since then.


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 12, 2008)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> Wait, wait, wait... What's the difference between Attitude-Era DX and now? Hell, what's the difference between the Attitude-Era humor and now?
> 
> My GOD, complaining about Vince showing his ass maybe once a year when DX was mooning the camera damn near weekly back then before X-Pac and the Outlaws joined makes no sense at all. Saying "the REAL DX humor appealed to me back then" and calling what they're doing now "stuff aimed at 3rd graders" is retarded when it's pretty much the exact same shit. I can name probably 15 or 16 of the monumentally retarded shit that the WWF ran with during the Attitude Era and all except maybe 2 or 3 of them have been done quite a few times since then.



meh, i didnt like them back then either.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 12, 2008)

RodMack said:


> Did you expect the reformed DX would replicate what happened during the Attitude Era. That was then and this is now.


No I didn't so it shouldn't have ever happened. Leave the past in the past, agreed 100%. Sadly WWE gets a mild reaction for nostalgia and milks it till it's dry.



> Since when was wrestling ever considered entertainment. Wrestling is wrestling. The entertainment is something else.


So the wrestling is filler? 



> We can keep on arguing, but for what if it's gonna keep going back and forth?


Well it IS a discussion board. Would be pretty boring if we just made 100 replies of "I agree" 



ShadowReplication1480 said:


> Wait, wait, wait... What's the difference between Attitude-Era DX and now? Hell, what's the difference between the Attitude-Era humor and now?


Well for one they were about 10 years younger. Not to mention they were going against authority. Mr. Christianty and I Married the BOSSES daughter are about as conformist as you can get. The Attitude Era humor was cutting edge and they didn't well...

COCK LOL~!!!
Wait... YOU LIKE COCK~!!!
COCK IT MEANS PENIS~!!!
LOL TEH COCK~!!!

Amazing... 



> My GOD, complaining about Vince showing his ass maybe once a year when DX was mooning the camera damn near weekly back then before X-Pac and the Outlaws joined makes no sense at all.


DX were active members of the roster. What purpose does Vince being on TV all this time serve?



> Saying "the REAL DX humor appealed to me back then" and calling what they're doing now "stuff aimed at 3rd graders" is retarded when it's pretty much the exact same shit. I can name probably 15 or 16 of the monumentally retarded shit that the WWF ran with during the Attitude Era and all except maybe 2 or 3 of them have been done quite a few times since then.


I don't recall HBK and Austin calling anyone Mr. Poopy Pants.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 12, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> What purpose does Vince being on TV all this time serve?



yeah, just don't forget, its his show, therefore can do whatever he wants. plus there is nothing wrong with Vince imho.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 12, 2008)

pervy_hermit said:


> I agree with that. The Rock could really put up a good promo and wrestle great matches. Speaking of promos, I really enjoyed watching Rock's promo with Jericho years ago. The way they quoted each other's trademark lines was really entertaining.
> 
> Cena though is starting to look like a Superman of sorts.



LOL, His wrestling skills are on the same level as cena, but nobody condemns/insults him for it, the way they do cena. I guess it's because he's so much better(as far as personality and entertainment is concerned). Seriously though, I love the rock, but his in ring skills are not that good. He's good, but not great.


----------



## Broleta (Feb 12, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> His wrestling skills are on the same level as cena



 Are you high? The Rock could put on a good match by only punching his opponent. The way he carried himself around the ring was brilliant. Cena doesn't have that. The Rock could make a fucking elbow drop look better than 99% of the moves in the WWF. Brilliant wrestling skill whereas I facepalm when I see Cena doing the 5 knuckle shuffle and don't get me started on the STFU - does he even try to make his opponent's neck look out of position?


----------



## b0rt (Feb 12, 2008)

^lol honestly the STFU is a joke finisher as far as I see it. all he does  is apply the most basic STF that I've seen Chavo Guerrero do way better anyway.

oh, and Rock was a very good wrestler.


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 12, 2008)

Schizm said:


> ^lol honestly the STFU is a joke finisher as far as I see it. all he does  is apply the most basic STF that I've seen Chavo Guerrero do way better anyway.
> 
> oh, and Rock was a very good wrestler.



yea....that STFU is garbage as a finisher...he should at least do something else to make it a bit different.

just look at what ever that was HBK used last night, something different, if you can ignore how much of a rip off it was of the sharp shooter, (not that it surprised me for him to do something so similar)


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 12, 2008)

We should just stop all Cena/Rock comparisons now. Cena will never be the Rock in any capacity. Sports entertainer, wrestler, actor, draw. He has to be his own because Rock is in another galaxy.


----------



## RodMack (Feb 12, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> No I didn't so it shouldn't have ever happened. Leave the past in the past, agreed 100%. Sadly WWE gets a mild reaction for nostalgia and milks it till it's dry.


I agree that there are some things that should've been left in the past, ie nWo, but I had no problem in them bringing back DX, though I think it should've ended after their feud with the Mcmahons.



> So the wrestling is filler?


I never said that wrestling was filler. But since it's World *Wrestling Entertainment* they have to balance out the wrestling and entertainment, whether we like it or not.



> Well it IS a discussion board. Would be pretty boring if we just made 100 replies of "I agree"


LOL you do got a point there.

I always find it silly when people compare wrestlers to other wrestlers. They're both different people so you can't really say that they're the same, just who do you think is better. So comparing The Rock to Cena is wrong because The Rock is The Rock, and Cena is Cena.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 12, 2008)

Broleta said:


> Are you high? The Rock could put on a good match by only punching his opponent. The way he carried himself around the ring was brilliant. Cena doesn't have that. The Rock could make a fucking elbow drop look better than 99% of the moves in the WWF. Brilliant wrestling skill whereas I facepalm when I see Cena doing the 5 knuckle shuffle and don't get me started on the STFU - does he even try to make his opponent's neck look out of position?



*Sighs*. Dude, the rock is not an excellent wrestler. He's good, but not great. You wanna know the true definition of greatness when it comes to in-ring abilities? Watch kurt angle, watch undertaker. The rock was a really good wrestler, dont get me wrong, but he wasnt an all time great when it came to in-ring abilities, that's all im tryna to say. The rocks style was a brawler, just like cena. Is the rock a better wrestler than cena? Hell yeah he is. Im just tryna say that the rocks in-ring ability is overlooked because of how much fucking win he is made of. His in-ring is mediocre compared to the likes of angle, taker, and shawn michaels.


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 12, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> *Sighs*. Dude, the rock is not an excellent wrestler. He's good, but not great. You wanna know the true definition of greatness when it comes to in-ring abilities? Watch kurt angle, watch undertaker. The rock was a really good wrestler, dont get me wrong, but he wasnt an all time great when it came to in-ring abilities, that's all im tryna to say. The rocks style was a brawler, just like cena. Is the rock a better wrestler than cena? Hell yeah he is. Im just tryna say that the rocks in-ring ability is overlooked because of how much fucking win he is made of. His in-ring is mediocre compared to the likes of angle, taker, and shawn michaels.



hmm...as much as i love taker, i dont think hes really in the same league as guys like angle and michaels....perhaps its just the style difference that throws me off tho.
*coughBretHartwasthebestcough*

*hides in a corner from angry fans*


----------



## Nightmare (Feb 12, 2008)

_Jeff Hardy Is The Best Wrestler ... benoit was ... but hes dead so .... yea _


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 12, 2008)

SilverCross said:


> hmm...as much as i love taker, i dont think hes really in the same league as guys like angle and michaels....perhaps its just the style difference that throws me off tho.
> *coughBretHartwasthebestcough*
> 
> *hides in a corner from angry fans*



There's no need for you to "hide in a corner". Also.......*coughstonecoldwasthebestcough*!!!!


----------



## RodMack (Feb 12, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Also.......**coughstonecoldwasthebestcough*!!!!*


And that's the bottom line, cause Stone Cold said so!!!


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 12, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> There's no need for you to "hide in a corner". Also.......*coughstonecoldwasthebestcough*!!!!



last time i said anything like that, some people here didnt take well to it..


as for stone cold, he was good, ton of fun to watch, but..dont make me bring out the pictures of the bloody faced austin, just remember who did that 


course..it does help when he used a bell. lol.

for anyone who saw that match (submission match between hart/austin) its an amazing match to watch, one of my favorites :amazed


----------



## Nightmare (Feb 12, 2008)

_Stone Cold was/IS great ... funny ass wrestler and played a good part in the longest Yard  _


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 12, 2008)

SilverCross said:


> last time i said anything like that, some people here didnt take well to it..
> 
> 
> as for stone cold, he was good, ton of fun to watch, but..dont make me bring out the pictures of the bloody faced austin, just remember who did that
> ...



Um.......uh, well, Stone Cold let him do that.


----------



## RodMack (Feb 12, 2008)

SilverCross said:


> for anyone who saw that match (submission match between hart/austin) its an amazing match to watch, one of my favorites :amazed


I haven't actually seen the match, but I will when I decide to watch the Bret Hart DVD. It does seem like one hell of a match, since it did pretty much make Austin a face and a fan favourite. Though I find it funny that it also made Bret Hart a heel.


----------



## Broleta (Feb 12, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> *Sighs*. Dude, the rock is not an excellent wrestler. He's good, but not great. You wanna know the true definition of greatness when it comes to in-ring abilities? Watch kurt angle, watch undertaker. The rock was a really good wrestler, dont get me wrong, but he wasnt an all time great when it came to in-ring abilities, that's all im tryna to say. The rocks style was a brawler, just like cena. Is the rock a better wrestler than cena? Hell yeah he is. Im just tryna say that the rocks in-ring ability is overlooked because of how much fucking win he is made of. His in-ring is mediocre compared to the likes of angle, taker, and shawn michaels.



I think you're confusing good technical skills with good pro wrestling skills. For example Brock Lesnar had more technical skill (because of his amatuer background) but The Rock put on better matches because he had more skills as a professional wrestler such as selling moves, working the crowd, telling a story in the ring etc. Therefore The Rock was an excellent wrestler.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 12, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> LOL, His wrestling skills are on the same level as cena, but nobody condemns/insults him for it, the way they do cena. I guess it's because he's so much better(as far as personality and entertainment is concerned). Seriously though, I love the rock, but his in ring skills are not that good. He's good, but not great.



Maybe so since they're both brawlers to begin with, but there's a marked difference with the way both men carry carry themselves, kick ass and sell moves in the ring. Anyways, enough of the Rock/Cena comparisons coz at the end of the day, Cena can't be The Rock and vice-versa. 


The Austin/Bret Hart feud was a great match. I'd say, it further catapulted Austin's career and his face status. Yeah, Bret used the ringbell, and became a heel, but either way, he put up a good match.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 12, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> There's no need for you to "hide in a corner". Also.......*coughstonecoldwasthebestcough*!!!!





RodMack said:


> And that's the bottom line, cause Stone Cold said so!!!



You guys are talking about Sharkboy right


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 12, 2008)

No many fans have seen Bret/Austin from Survivor Series. Great match from a great PPV...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 12, 2008)

SilverCross said:


> meh, i didnt like them back then either.


You weren't the only one. Attitude was bad even when it was new, but it's even worse when you try watching most of that stuff again now.



> Well for one they were about 10 years younger.


Well, being around 30 and acting like retarded teenagers isn't that much better. 

And yes, that "YOU LIKE COCK, VINCE!" segment was awful. I don't think I even finished watching it. The fact that it became a bit of a running gag after that makes me want to cry. 



> DX were active members of the roster. What purpose does Vince being on TV all this time serve?


Vince has pretty much been a member of the roster since he started commentating all those years ago. 



> I don't recall HBK and Austin calling anyone Mr. Poopy Pants.


I'd have been laughing to this day if I ever heard Austin call someone that.



> *Sighs*. Dude, the rock is not an excellent wrestler. He's good, but not great.


He *was* great, though. Started off absolutely shitty up until late 99 and he just put it all together to become a great wrestler.



> You wanna know the true definition of greatness when it comes to in-ring abilities? Watch kurt angle, watch undertaker.


Dude, both of those guys are brawlers. Like what you called Rock. And don't give me that "Olympic gold" shit with Kurt, he's a brawler. Always has been and always will be. A really shitty one, too. And really, there are brawlers I'd rate above a shitload of "technical" wrestlers like Vader or Stan Hansen(both of whom shit on Taker and Angle as in-ring workers)



> The rock was a really good wrestler, dont get me wrong, but he wasnt an all time great when it came to in-ring abilities, that's all im tryna to say.


Entirely too subjective.



> The rocks style was a brawler, just like cena. Is the rock a better wrestler than cena? Hell yeah he is.


Debatable. Rock's never had quite the run like Cena did before he got injured.



> Im just tryna say that the rocks in-ring ability is overlooked because of how much fucking win he is made of.


It's overlooked by those who don't understand what makes a great pro wrestler.



> His in-ring is mediocre compared to the likes of angle, taker, and shawn michaels.


Rock was better than Angle ever was and Taker/HBK are highly debatable. Ask this on DVDR or WrestlingClassics and you'll get a lot of people who'll go either way in regards to Rock against Taker or HBK.



> for anyone who saw that match (submission match between hart/austin) its an amazing match to watch, one of my favorites


Did you ever see the Survivor Series 96 match between them? Probably the best match in the history of the WWF/E(IMHO, obviously).


----------



## Iron Fist (Feb 12, 2008)

Jeff against HBK was good, it was nice to see Jeff go over. 

Looking forward to ECW tonight.


----------



## Dark Serge (Feb 12, 2008)

Pro wrestling died with Owen Hart... Balleedat


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 12, 2008)

I wasn't going to say anything originally, but the whole "the FU sucks, it looks shitty" and "the STFU sucks, it looks shitty" makes me laugh out loud. Seriously people, just about everybody's offense looks shitty if you pay more than cursory attention to it. And fuck, this is a business where a freaking HEART PUNCH is *still* being sold as a match-ender. If you want realism, watch MMA instead. I'll take the business where goofy shit like Undertaker grabbing a guy's arm and doing a ropewalk while the guy just lets him do it and HBK tries to superkick someone and misses by a mile, but because he slapped his pant leg while doing it, we're led to believe it did hit.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 12, 2008)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> I wasn't going to say anything originally, but the whole "the FU sucks, it looks shitty" and "the STFU sucks, it looks shitty" makes me laugh out loud. Seriously people, just about everybody's offense looks shitty if you pay more than cursory attention to it. And fuck, this is a business where a freaking HEART PUNCH is *still* being sold as a match-ender. If you want realism, watch MMA instead. I'll take the business where goofy shit like Undertaker grabbing a guy's arm and doing a ropewalk while the guy just lets him do it and HBK tries to superkick someone and misses by a mile, but because he slapped his pant leg while doing it, we're led to believe it did hit.



The FU looks beyond shitty. It doesn't look like a finisher at all. But then again there are certain moves that never finish anyone and I feel should. Stuff like DDTs, Superplexes, etc. should be match enders. Dropping someone on their head or slamming someone from the top rope should do more to put a guy away then a slam that looks like you're placing someone on the ground gently.

My problem with the STFU is how Cena applies it. So loose and his face just makes me wanna change the channel.


----------



## Dark Serge (Feb 12, 2008)

All moves look shitty in the face of the legendary sharpshooter..


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 12, 2008)

I can go up and down the roster and point out finishers that don't "look" like finishers, but the fact remains that as long as people buy into them as finishers, the wrestlers aren't doing anything wrong.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 12, 2008)

Dark Serge said:


> All moves look shitty in the face of the legendary sharpshooter..



Only the Rock version.


----------



## RodMack (Feb 12, 2008)

Kaze said:


> You guys are talking about Sharkboy right


We're talking about the real deal, not some wannabe.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 12, 2008)

I miss Burke. I would've preferred him over Chavo "I shouldn't even be on TV" Guerrero


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 12, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Only the Rock version.



i dont think so.....bret hart did it best (tho, id accept arguments for stings submission as well, they were the same, ..so was owens..but all 3 locked them in a bit different..) he seemed to know the move better then anyone, go watch the bret hart/benoit  owen hart tribute match and see how he pulls a sharpshooter out of no where. or watch his match with Mr. Perfect(kurt henning) in the 1993 King of the Ring tournament, where he reversed a type of leg drop into the sharpshooter.



ShadowReplication1480 said:


> Did you ever see the Survivor Series 96 match between them? Probably the best match in the history of the WWF/E(IMHO, obviously).




as for the other hart/austin match, i cant remember if iv seen that one or not..i'd have to go back to my old videos and dvd and see, if thats great seems like one id remember tho


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 12, 2008)

I just read the Impact spoilers for this week and I *have* get whatever that shit is that Russo and the other bookers smoke before writing this shit up...

(Spoiler tagged for those that don't want to be spoiled, obviously)



*Spoiler*: __ 



-Impact opens with Jim Cornette again trying to sign Samoa Joe to a contract. Cornette is confident this week he will finally get Joe to sign. Joe comes out and Cornette tells Joe to sign the contract using Cornette's back but before he can Christian Cage comes out. Christian asks Joe where was he Sunday but he knows he went after AJ and gives him the benefit of the doubt. He asks Joe to team with him tonight against AJ Styles and Tomko to "take them out." Joe agrees and leaves without signing his deal.

-Team 3D, with Johnny Devine come down to the ring for a match against Curry Man and Shark Boy. Earl Hebner comes to the ring and reminds them they must be under 275 to wrestle. Devon goes on first and he passes. Brother Ray gets on and he is over the limit. He keeps trying by removing his vest, elbow pads, and wrist tape but Earl tells him to give it up and it will be a handicap match. Devon pinned Curry Man after Brother Ray hit him in the head with the scale.

-Abyss vs. Scott Steiner never took place as Abyss walked to the ring and then turned away and walked out. The crowd was booing Abyss and when he reached the top of the ramp he took off his mask with his back to the crowd and just left. Steiner came down the heel ramp with his new manager. He made an open challenge and Petey Williams accepted. Scott Steiner defeated Petey after some distraction from his new manager. Scott played heel yelling at the crowd, etc.

-Apparently they shot an angle backstage where Christian Cage was attacked, so it will be Kevin Nash teaming with Samoa Joe later.

-TNA Tag Team champs AJ Styles and Tomko defeated Samoa Joe and Kevin Nash after Kurt Angle interfered. When Joe comes to the ramp, he has a mic and says you guys may haven taken out Christian in the back but I got friends and brings Nash out. Kurt Angle make a run-in and hits Samoa Joe which allows Tomko to hit his finisher on Joe and get the pin.

-Rellik pinned Eric Young. Eric Young acted like he was scared of Rellik throughout the whole match. I guess Rellik might get a push now? He beat Eric after scaring him and delivering a clothesline.

-Homicide with Salinas, Hernandez, and a Hispanic NASCAR Driver) defeated Chris Sabin (with Alex Shelley and a NASCAR Driver) and Jimmy Rave (with Lance Hoyt and Christy Hemme) in a three-way match. They didn't really give this match a lot of time and I know the NASCAR driver that was with LAX hit Hoyt with a chair on the outside and Homicide rolled up Rave for the pin. There was a special guest commentator as well with Tenay and West during the match. Hernandez is sporting a grown moustache. 

-Rhino came to the ring and cut a promo on James Storm saying he wasn't going to cry or complain about how James Storm re-introduced alcohol to his life but he is challenging him to an Elevation X match at the next PPV.

-TNA Knockout champ Awesome Kong defeated ODB in a non-title Street Fight after Gail Kim got involved and it backfired. ODB has an official t-shirt available now as well. They brawl through the crowd and on the outside. Kong's manager interferes and Gail Kim comes out to try and help ODB. They end up both hitting Kong back and forth. Gail holds Kong by the ropes and ODB charges but Kong moves and ODB hits Gail. Kong capitalizes and hits a double underhook front suplex and covers for three. After the match ODB and Gail exchange words and shove until Angelina Love and Velvet Sky break it up.

Xplosion: Robert Roode (with Ms. Banks) pinned Kaz after the payoff.
-Kurt Angle comes out with his best man , AJ Styles, who seems like he doesn't want to be there and has his shirt undocked etc. Karen comes out with Jeremy Borash and The Angle's daughter leading the way. The ring is setup with white flowers and no ring ropes etc. The preacher is an old guy with glasses. He begins by asking them all the questions and at one point when he asks if anyone wants to object AJ kind of raised his hand but JB told him to put them down. Joe and Nash come out to interrupt and get payback for what Angle did earlier. Joe comes down and he shoves AJ who lands on top of Karen. JB takes the daughter and leaves the ring. Nash and Joe double team Angle and strip him from the tuxedo all the way to his boxers. During the scuffle, the preacher's glasses are knocked off and AJ is helping Karen to her feet in front of the podium. The preacher without his glasses then says "I now pronounce you husband and wife, you may kiss the bride!" AJ seems excited and gives Karen a kiss. Karen realizes what happens and freaks out. Angle stands on top of the ramp and looks down in disbelief. Crowd chanted "Karen Styles" and Kurt tried chasing AJ to the back.




Oh that Vinnie Russo. Whatta cad.


----------



## RodMack (Feb 12, 2008)

Maybe one of the reasons I don't watch ECW is because it doesn't air until Friday at midnight here in Canada.



SilverCross said:


> i dont think so.....bret hart did it best (tho, id accept arguments for stings submission as well, they were the same, ..so was owens..but all 3 locked them in a bit different..) he seemed to know the move better then anyone, go watch the bret hart/benoit  owen hart tribute match and see how he pulls a sharpshooter out of no where. or watch his match with Mr. Perfect(kurt henning) in the 1993 King of the Ring tournament, where he reversed a type of leg drop into the sharpshooter.


Wasn't it called the Scorpion Deathlock whenever Sting did it? And that 1993 KOTR match between Hart and Perfect was a great match. I do remember seeing Hart countering Perfect with the Sharpshooter. He's called the Excellence of Execution for reason.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 12, 2008)

wow, now THAT, THAT is what I call shitty booking. especially the end.


----------



## Dark Serge (Feb 12, 2008)

Greatest match of all time was Bret vs Owen at wrestlemania 10.  I shit myself just thinkin bout it.  By the way, is there a Hart Foundation fc, because if there isnt, someone needs to make one..


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 12, 2008)

i'd make it if i thought it would get enough members to support it, i was/am a huge hart fan.

and yes, stings move was called the scorpion deathlock.


----------



## Dark Serge (Feb 12, 2008)

you make it and you better believe that ill join...


----------



## RodMack (Feb 12, 2008)

Bret Hart is my favourite Canadian wrestler. My favourite of all time though is Stone Cold, with Bret Hart close by at second.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 13, 2008)

RodMack said:


> Maybe one of the reasons I don't watch ECW is because it doesn't air until Friday at midnight here in Canada.
> 
> 
> Wasn't it called the Scorpion Deathlock whenever Sting did it? And that 1993 KOTR match between Hart and Perfect was a great match. I do remember seeing Hart countering Perfect with the Sharpshooter. He's called the Excellence of Execution for reason.



I seriously can't imagine how Bret would've pulled it off, but now that you mention it, I'll go check it out myself.


----------



## Rock Lee (Feb 13, 2008)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> I just read the Impact spoilers for this week and I *have* get whatever that shit is that Russo and the other bookers smoke before writing this shit up...
> 
> (Spoiler tagged for those that don't want to be spoiled, obviously)
> 
> ...




Guess i won't be watching impact this week.You would think after all the criticism lately they would start booking better.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 13, 2008)

No matter what TNA does they can never get more viewers past their 1.1, so why continue to try? Enjoy the ride, it's wild and crazy. Those that get it, need no explanation... those that don't, none will suffice.


----------



## Rock Lee (Feb 13, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> No matter what TNA does they can never get more viewers past their 1.1, so why continue to try? Enjoy the ride, it's wild and crazy. Those that get it, need no explanation... those that don't, none will suffice.



I think they did a 1.2 but it isn't that much of an increase.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't get it really. Sting didn't really draw much. I remember a slight increase in ratings when he first showed up, but then back to the 1.1. Angle despite TNA being all about him since his arrival... hasn't really drawn.

Christian/Joe when they've had PPV bouts seemed to have done the best. I love Christian, but he isn't gonna do much for them.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 13, 2008)

SilverCross said:


> i dont think so.....



Just so you know, that was a joke. Rock's version is so awful how he doesn't bend down and holds his mouth wide open... kinda like the STFU.


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 13, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Just so you know, that was a joke. Rock's version is so awful how he doesn't bend down and holds his mouth wide open... kinda like the STFU.



lol, good, i was hoping no one would seriously think that


----------



## RodMack (Feb 13, 2008)

Sometimes I wonder if TNA will ever reach the same level as the WWE. At the pace they're on, it won't be anytime soon.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 13, 2008)

Not too long ago they were PPV only and they have a 2-hour show every week. They have their own fanbase that is loyal, so I suppose what's best is to make them happy. I'm not sure how they do financially being in US and giving away tickets and all.


----------



## Broleta (Feb 13, 2008)

RodMack said:


> We're talking about the real deal, not some wannabe.



Lmao. This is why the gimmick is funny it makes some people appear angry for some reason 

And that's the fishin' line


----------



## Rock Lee (Feb 13, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> I don't get it really. Sting didn't really draw much. I remember a slight increase in ratings when he first showed up, but then back to the 1.1. Angle despite TNA being all about him since his arrival... hasn't really drawn.
> 
> Christian/Joe when they've had PPV bouts seemed to have done the best. I love Christian, but he isn't gonna do much for them.



I don't see how tna or spiketv for that matter is content with those numbers they should be aiming for a bigger numbers,they can start by booking better and pushing people like jaylethal and petey williams.


----------



## Rock Lee (Feb 13, 2008)

RodMack said:


> Sometimes I wonder if TNA will ever reach the same level as the WWE. At the pace they're on, it won't be anytime soon.



I'm gonna have to agree with you.


----------



## Broleta (Feb 13, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> I don't see how tna or spiketv for that matter is content with those numbers



Spike only expected TNA to get 0.7-0.8 when they contracted with them. They have fucked those numbers royally so Spike will be very happy ala giving them prime time and 2 hours.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 13, 2008)

Dark Serge said:


> Greatest match of all time was Bret vs Owen at wrestlemania 10.  I shit myself just thinkin bout it.  By the way, is there a Hart Foundation fc, because if there isnt, someone needs to make one..



You call that the greatest match of all time? Dude, rock vs austin at wrestlemania 17 is much better.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 13, 2008)

A pro wrestling Mount Rushmore? Interesting...

I'd probably go with Thesz, Giant Baba, a lucha legend, and probably Ed "Strangler" Lewis.

As for a WWF/E Rushmore: Vince McMahon, Bruno Sammartino, Hulk Hogan, and Steve Austin.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 13, 2008)

this now a best of alltime talk?

if so, Flair. hands down.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 13, 2008)

Hogan is the best sports entertainer of all time.


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Feb 13, 2008)

Schizm said:


> this now a best of alltime talk?
> 
> if so, Flair. hands down.



Wooooooo! 

Flair is awesome! One of the best entertainers of all time, Hogan was of course great too and same goes for many others.


----------



## RodMack (Feb 13, 2008)

Broleta said:


> Lmao. This is why the gimmick is funny it makes some people appear angry for some reason
> 
> And that's the fishin' line


Some people may find it funny. I just find it dumb that they make so yahoo try to act like Stone Cold.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 13, 2008)

Flair>Hogan


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 13, 2008)

bah, to many great entertainers from back in hogan/flairs time to just name 1. 

i know, i doubt anyone will agree, but being the huge hart fan i was/am id still vote for him. he could sell himself as both heel and face, in and out of the ring, so thats good enough for me.

then again, that entire family was full of great talent.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 13, 2008)

Impact 2/21 spoilers:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Impact 2/21

- They announced Booker T vs. Kurt Angle as the featured contest of the night, in a non-title match.

- TNA World Tag Team Champions AJ Styles & Tomko defeated Kip James & Bullet Bob Armstrong in a Tag Team Title match when Kip turned on Bullet Bob. Kip attacked BG James after the match as well.

- There was an in-ring interview with Jim Cornette, The Motor City Machineguns and Sonjay Dutt to celebrate all of Black Machismo Jay Lethal's accomplishments in TNA. Lethal cuts a promo, then asks out SoCal Val, to which she responds "Ohhhh yeahhhh!"

- Kaz defeated Rellik. After the match, Black Reign attacked Kaz. Eric Young wanted to make the save, but was too scared to face Rellik and Reign.

- Petey Williams defeated Johnny Devine and Sonjay Dutt to become the number one contender to the X-Division Title at Destination X. Scott Steiner helped Petey get the win. 

- Brother Ray defeated Curry Man & Shark Boy in a handicap match. This time, Brother Ray made the weight of 275lbs., but Devon didn't. Ray hit Shark Boy with the scale for the pin. 

- Roxxi & Jackie Moore defeated Gail Kim & ODB. There was more miscommunication in the match with ODB and Gail. They brawled afterwards. 

- Kurt Angle defeated Booker T in a non-title match after Robert Roode interfered. They attacked him after the match until Christian, Samoa Joe and Kevin Nash made the save. Nash then challenged Angle to a match for the following week. 

Xplosion:

- LAX defeated The Rock And Rave Infection.

- Awesome Kong won an 11-Knockout Gauntlet by pinning Gail Kim.






I'll let the smilies speak for me on this one.


----------



## Broleta (Feb 13, 2008)

RodMack said:


> Some people may find it funny. I just find it dumb that they make so yahoo try to act like Stone Cold.



They don't make him do it. The idea was Sharkboy's.


----------



## RodMack (Feb 13, 2008)

Broleta said:


> They don't make him do it. The idea was Sharkboy's.


Was it his idea in the first place?


----------



## b0rt (Feb 13, 2008)

lol, I must say, TNA is lookin pretty hurtin right now.


----------



## Iron Fist (Feb 13, 2008)

I never liked TNA, I can't stand it in fact. All they do is copy what WWE does at times (Sharkboy), recycle WWE's released wrestlers and the storylines are just terrible.


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 13, 2008)

meh, this complaining about TNA using old WWE wrestlers is stupid, wrestling companies have been doing that for years.....track back any wrestler you like, see where else hes been..who else hes been, the most obvious one most would know is WCW/WWF, they did it all the time...


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 14, 2008)

I think most people's problem with them scooping all the WWE "rejects" is that they always push them to the moon and ignore their own talent. I don't understand why they do it as none of them are drawing any WWE fans that aren't already fans, again... that 1.1 is their core.

I do love the running gag whenever everyone quits or is released, instant TNA title reign.


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 14, 2008)

WCW didnt exactly treat them badly either...and WWF didnt try to hide WCW guys that came over either.

infact there still pulling in old WCW wrestlers, finlay being the most recent i believe..(had been wondering when he'd pop back up again) 

TNA is just a bit more obvious about it.


----------



## Rock Lee (Feb 14, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> I think most people's problem with them scooping all the WWE "rejects" is that they always push them to the moon and ignore their own talent. I don't understand why they do it as none of them are drawing any WWE fans that aren't already fans, again... that 1.1 is their core.
> 
> I do love the running gag whenever everyone quits or is released, instant TNA title reign.



I agree it seems like everytime a wwe guy comes into tna he gets an automatic push and the tna originals have to take a back sit.I was surprised that tna wants bobby lashley i mean he wasn't that great on the mic nor was he that good of a wrestler,i just do see why they would want to hire him other then him being with the wwe.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 14, 2008)

WWE and guys from other feds... not exactly the best track record.

No idea what they're doing with Finlay, but you can bet they wouldn't be "pushing" him if it wasn't for Horny.


----------



## Broleta (Feb 14, 2008)

Instant push? Hello? Booker T is fueding with Robert motherfucking Roode! It doesn't get much worse. Nobody would buy it if a guy like Booker T came into the company after being essentially at the top of professional wrestling heavyweight for over a decade and went after the X division title or something. He's a well established heavyweight.

Christian Cage and Angle proved that they have what it takes to hang in the heavyweight division. Kurt Angle doesn't have this long title reign at this crucial point in TNA's history by coincidence - they're negotiating with other wrestling and MMA (UFC Promotion) companys at this point and having an olympic gold medalist and "12 time world champion" with wrestling skills like Kurt Angle as your top champion makes your company look brilliant. I honestly think they should keep Joe winning the title until Bound For Glory because then it'll mean something and they've kept him away from it this long so another half year won't hurt.

WWE was worse for pushing old wrestlers. Triple H buried WCWs heavyweight division in 2003.


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 14, 2008)

yea, and someone like kurt angle, especially with the hype they had around his coming to TNA, would have been hard to keep out of the title picture for long anyways..


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 14, 2008)

The Joe train has long passed. He's lost too much since Angle stole his streak and it has become long past anyone caring if he finally won it. Sad because numbers prove he's more of a draw then Angle. Or was.

King Booker was fun, but Booker is NOT main event material. He wasn't a "world champ" until WCW was on it's deathbed and they were long past playing hot potatoe with the strap... so it was worthless. Yes he eventually won the WHC in WWE, but it was on the B-show and was more of a token reign then anything. Hell Rey and FUCKING KHALI have held that title... so it's not saying much.

IMO I don't think you've won the big one until you win the Raw title. The other "world titles" (especially ECW) are nothing more then glorified IC titles, which is another worthless belt. Jeff's had it a while, but has been more of an afterthough since he started sniffing the main event.

Kurt is good and fun and his wife is SMOKING, but making TNA Total Nonstop Angle is not needed because well, he isn't exactly bringing in any new fans...


----------



## b0rt (Feb 14, 2008)

TNA should keep Angle as champion, until they're absolutely sure who to give the biggest boosts too.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 14, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> The Joe train has long passed. He's lost too much since Angle stole his streak and it has become long past anyone caring if he finally won it. Sad because numbers prove he's more of a draw then Angle. Or was.
> 
> King Booker was fun, but Booker is NOT main event material. He wasn't a "world champ" until WCW was on it's deathbed and they were long past playing hot potatoe with the strap... so it was worthless. Yes he eventually won the WHC in WWE, but it was on the B-show and was more of a token reign then anything. Hell Rey and FUCKING KHALI have held that title... so it's not saying much.
> 
> ...



Total Nonstop Angle? LOL. That's a new one. I agree with everything you said. Having Khali as world champ is not good.




Broleta said:


> Instant push? Hello? Booker T is fueding with Robert motherfucking Roode! It doesn't get much worse. Nobody would buy it if a guy like Booker T came into the company after being essentially at the top of professional wrestling heavyweight for over a decade and went after the X division title or something. He's a well established heavyweight.
> 
> Christian Cage and Angle proved that they have what it takes to hang in the heavyweight division. Kurt Angle doesn't have this long title reign at this crucial point in TNA's history by coincidence - they're negotiating with other wrestling and MMA (UFC Promotion) companys at this point and having an olympic gold medalist and "12 time world champion" with wrestling skills like Kurt Angle as your top champion makes your company look brilliant. I honestly think they should keep Joe winning the title until Bound For Glory because then it'll mean something and they've kept him away from it this long so another half year won't hurt.
> 
> WWE was worse for pushing old wrestlers. Triple H buried WCWs heavyweight division in 2003.



Triple H buried the wcw heavyweight division? How so??


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 14, 2008)

He went over Booker, Nash, and Steiner within a six month span and then Goldberg in the fall.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 14, 2008)

awesome booking by WWE on that part.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 14, 2008)

Well, it was understandable in regards to Steiner and Nash at the time(Scott was nowhere near decent in-ring shape and Nash was basically a cripple by that point). Booker and Goldberg, though, were quite retarded. The whole angle with Booker culminating with HHH winning the feud was garbage and him losing the belt to Goldberg only to get it back within a month all while he was dealing with a pretty bad groin pull(hence those bicycle short-like tights he was sporting for a few months) just didn't make any sense at all.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 14, 2008)

HHH's reign of death in 2003... ahh the fun.

It seemed people bitched after everyone he went over.

RVD: I was a fan and would've liked to see him win, but HHH just won the belt and I'm not a fan of the title switching so often.

Kane: Trash... Kane hasn't been relevant in years.

HBK: Thought it was good, but sending the title right back was dumb. I know HBK didn't want the belt though...

Steiner: Don't see ANY complaints especially his performance @ RR/NWO.

Booker: I blame Goldberg for this one. He probably would've won if they didn't sign him...

Nash: Nash wasn't even over at this time...

Now Goldberg was pretty shitty during this time. His whole WWE run was crap. Not to mention he refused to do hosueshows. He went a year and only lost twice IIRC and one of those times was due to cheating... so he had it GOOD.

I thought it was a good move to give him the belt back. Goldberg was a lousy champion and the triple threat was awesome. Would've preferred to see Brock/Benoit... but shit happens.

I think a lot of people really hated HHH at this time. Not only did he go over everyone, but they booked him like a babyface! He was a heel with a stable backing him, but they made it seem like everyone was inferior to him and he was going over faces clean left and right. Also the way he "won" the belt was kind of shitty. I remember reading at the time they wanted to continue the champion defending on both shows and that the IC belt would be the top belt for Raw... but Trips thought that was beaneath him... so they brought back the WHC and handed it to him in a suitcase. Would've been better had he won it via tourney or a match (even if he was #1C), but we all knew they'd be formalities...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 14, 2008)

How can you really call Goldberg a lousy champion when he held the belt for only a month? Say what you want about his wrestling ability(or lack thereof), he *was* over when they did the EC at SummerSlam that year and the 'E killed his momentum dead by booking HHH to win even though Hunter was damn near crippled then(watch the match, he barely did ANYTHING) and needed some serious time off. It would have been a lot easier to have Hunter job at SummerSlam and maybe win the belt back around Survivor Series or Armageddon thus giving HHH at least 3 months off to get back into good condition instead of having him out there stinking it up night in and night out.

Giving Goldberg the belt a month eariler and letting him have a longer reign than a month wouldn't have stopped them from pushing Benoit on SD and having him jump to RAW after the Rumble and go for the WHC at WrestleMania. I'm not a fan of either guy, but saying that the shit they booked in the Summer/Fall of 2003 was a good idea is fuckin' retarded because they all looked stupid in the execution.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 14, 2008)

He had it longer then a month. Won it at Unforgiven (September) and lost it at Armageddon (December)...

Goldberg just didn't seem as over after the Chamber. Why Trips didn't job to him then I'll never know...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 14, 2008)

Ooh... good catch on that title change. I forgot about the split brands PPVs back then because No Mercy was a SD show while Unforgiven was a RAW show. I actually can't think of anybody Goldberg defended against aside from Henry(I think he defended against Rodney Mack who was aligned with Henry and Teddy Long at the time, too), Kane, and Hunter himself before jobbing at Armageddon. I don't count Batista because of how that stupid bounty angle went where he got himself DQed(I think) just to beat up Bill.

Man, RAW really sucked ass in 2003.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 14, 2008)

Smackdown was killer in 2002/03 though, course they also had Eddie, Benoit, Brock, etc.


----------



## RodMack (Feb 14, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> I think most people's problem with them scooping all the WWE "rejects" is that they always push them to the moon and ignore their own talent. I don't understand why they do it as none of them are drawing any WWE fans that aren't already fans, again... that 1.1 is their core.
> 
> I do love the running gag whenever everyone quits or is released, instant TNA title reign.


I guess that's pretty much TNA's motto: Recruit WWE rejects, instant title reign. Well, maybe more of an instant push.


----------



## Rock Lee (Feb 14, 2008)

Isn't it ironic that wwe guys who come to tna get an instant but when tna guys go to wwe they get buried and eventually fired,good luck on the wwe thing chris harris and mr.killings.


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 14, 2008)

..not everyone who goes to tna gets an instant title shot....


----------



## Hellion (Feb 14, 2008)

Not all TNA people get buried in the E. The Alpha Male had family issues, and didn't report to work for months they had to let him go.  Kaz didn't want to cut his hair and asked for his release.  Shannon more will never be higher than lower mid carder.  Who else went to the E from TNA


----------



## Rock Lee (Feb 14, 2008)

Eric young and aj styles needs to stopped their scared/goofy character gimmicks.


----------



## RodMack (Feb 14, 2008)

The only other guy I can remember who went from TNA to WWE is Kid Kash, I believe. All he pretty much did was win the Cruiserweight Title and had a brief tag team with Jamie Noble. He got released back in 2006.


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 14, 2008)

i wish TNA would drop the ODB character....its just dumb and annoying...


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 14, 2008)

ODB rocks. 

Although I'd rather see more of Talia...


----------



## Rock Lee (Feb 14, 2008)

SilverCross said:


> i wish TNA would drop the ODB character....its just dumb and annoying...



Why would they,she is really over with the crowd.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 14, 2008)

ODB kicks ass, but this spat with Gail Kim is awfully retarded when they're the only female faces that have been built up to possibly beat Kong.

Also, LOL @ that stupid NASCAR shit on TNA and AJ acting surly all night.


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 14, 2008)

im not sure how yall can stand ODB, the character is just annoying, especially the way she talks..


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Feb 15, 2008)

Gail Kim is my favorite in TNA.  Her battles with Awesome Kong have been great.  Also, I like the voodoo queen.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 15, 2008)

the knockouts are fine but it would take at least Chris Sabin in drag to beat that thing.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 15, 2008)

Kong/Angle... TITLE FOR TITLE~!


----------



## Broleta (Feb 15, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Kong/Angle... TITLE FOR TITLE~!


ONE FOR DA AGES BAH GAWD.

Also, lol @ people saying all former WWE wrestlers get TNA title reigns. They don't.


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Feb 15, 2008)

Awesome Kong vs Mark Henry would be a better match up.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 15, 2008)

I think Roxi Lebeux is hot


----------



## RodMack (Feb 15, 2008)

Who plans on watching No Way Out this Sunday, if anyone is interested in it anyways?


----------



## b0rt (Feb 15, 2008)

No Way Out seems decent, but I ain't gonna get it.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 15, 2008)

No way out is gonna be trash. For fucks sake, everybody knows what gonna happen before the ppv even takes place. HHH and Taker are gonna win the chamber matches, and if you dont know who's gonna win the wwe title match between cena and orton, then you're a idiot.....

By the way, has anyone read Batista and Jericho's books, unleashed, and a lion's tale. If so, which one is better. Or, if you read just one, how was it? I plan on buying one from barnes and nobles next week.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 15, 2008)

> No way out is gonna be trash. For fucks sake, everybody knows what gonna happen before the ppv even takes place. HHH and Taker are gonna win the chamber matches, and if you dont know who's gonna win the wwe title match between cena and orton, then you're a idiot.....


True we all know what's going to happen but still watching 2 chambers in one night is exciting.



> By the way, has anyone read Batista and Jericho's books, unleashed, and a lion's tale. If so, which one is better. Or, if you read just one, how was it? I plan on buying one from barnes and nobles next week.


Jericho's by far


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 15, 2008)

You say Jeircho's is better by far. Is Batista's trash? And how does Jericho's book fare up to the god of all wrestling books, Foley's first book? Is it better? Also, what makes Jericho's book better, does it have better stories in it?


----------



## Broleta (Feb 16, 2008)

I'll download No Way Out on Monday. No way am I paying money for that WWE crap again.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 16, 2008)

I wouldn't call Foley's first book "the god of all wrestling books," but it is better than Jericho's by a good stretch.

I'll be watching NWO at Hooters like I do with every PPV. Always feels better to watch wrerstling with a bunch of people around. Makes the memorable stuff even better like Cena coming back last month.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 16, 2008)

> I'll download No Way Out on Monday. No way am I paying money for that WWE crap again.


Indeed it will be Monday on YouTube anyways or I'll watch a live stream.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 16, 2008)

TNA is better entertainment IMO.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 16, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> TNA is better entertainment IMO.



it is if you don't mind awful booking. nothing against any 1 TNA superstar of course but till Russo goes, its gonna be mediocre.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 16, 2008)

Rated R Superstar: Ive Read Neither But You Shoud Read The Ric Flair, To Be The Man


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 16, 2008)

TNA owns WWE for one simple reason: No fucking Cena.

The EC's are predictable, but should be fun to watch either way. I didn't even know NWO was THIS Sunday. I won't watch though.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 16, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> TNA owns WWE for one simple reason: No fucking Cena.
> 
> The EC's are predictable, but should be fun to watch either way. I didn't even know NWO was THIS Sunday. I won't watch though.



TNA doesnt stand a chance againts WWE. WWE runs circles around TNA. Storyline wise, and sometimes, wrestling-wise.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 16, 2008)

Their top guys don't dress like third graders... so that tops everything WWE does.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 17, 2008)

TNA has it where it counts, unpredictable and wild matches. 
WWE is easily read like a book to even a 9 year old school child.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 17, 2008)

Well that is their target demographic.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 17, 2008)

When was the last time Jeff Hardy and MV defended their mid-card respective titles? MVP is excused becuase we know he'll face Hardy in a highly hyped Wrestlemania match.What will Jeff Hardy do with his belt? Hardy as of now will probably be in Money in the Bank at Wrestlemania and the IC Title will be sidelined once again.Hardy hasn't defended the title since he defeated Snitsky at the beggining of December I believe.


----------



## Sarun (Feb 17, 2008)

TNA, are too theatric in their story lines.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 17, 2008)

TNA like I've said many times, will suck until Russo goes.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 17, 2008)

To be fair, the IC title hasn't mattered for a LONG time...


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 17, 2008)

RodMack said:


> Who plans on watching No Way Out this Sunday, if anyone is interested in it anyways?



I like PPV's, but I usually watch em' in youtube. 

2 Chambers sounds really exciting yet predictable. Still, despite how things will turn out, I'd love to see how the superstars will put on a show for the fans.


----------



## Let it Bleed (Feb 17, 2008)

I got a reciever that i can program Dish on it,so i watch PPV's for free.

Chavo won clean didn't expect that.

I guess maywheather vs big show will be there celebrity match at WM.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah true Chavo pinned Punk cleanly.

Undertaker wins the Smackdown Chambers.No surprise there still the match was actually more decent than expected.

Flair winning was no surprise and Edge beats Mysterio.

And Big Show is back!


----------



## Carlito Caribbean Cool (Feb 17, 2008)

Orton screws Cena! I'm glad he will hold the belt for a little longer.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 17, 2008)

Carlito Caribbean Cool said:


> Orton screws Cena! I'm glad he will hold the belt for a little longer.



Thank God that's the case. I'm glad Orton still has the belt.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 17, 2008)

No Way Out is over.It was a decent PPV.

Pros
-Chavo retained the ECW Title.It will be interesing to see what WWE has planned for him at Wrestlemania.
-RAW had an incredible chamber match.The ending was a little dissapointing since they eliminated each other back to back rather quickly.Still good match.
-Ric Flair v. Kennedy was decent.
-Big Show is back.He looks in great shape and he is a heel.Something Smackdown needs.

Cons
-The Smackdown Chamber sucked like predicted.Khali and Daddy V ruined the match.It was nice to see Undertaker win though.
-Edge v. Rey Mysterio was nothing special.I really hate the same championship match on back to back PPV.
-I expected Matt Hardy tonight.

It was a decent show at best 7/10.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 17, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> No Way Out is over.It was a decent PPV.
> 
> Pros
> -Chavo retained the ECW Title.It will be interesing to see what WWE has planned for him at Wrestlemania.
> ...




Yay Show is back! I don't mind if he's a heel. I'd like to see him kick ass again. 

I was half-expeting Khali and V to somehow ruin the match.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 17, 2008)

They ruined the match completely.The match still had nice bumps thought.Finlay was chokeslammed by Taker to the steel from the top rope.MVP was thrown from the top of the Chamber.It would have been a better match if they would have make Big Daddy V do some more damage.Khali really can't do more than he did.


----------



## Carlito Caribbean Cool (Feb 17, 2008)

The first one should have let Daddy V do more damage.Khali couldn't really do anything he never can.It also lacked blood unlike the RAW Chamber.Still it had some good moments.The important thing is that Taker won.Kane should have been in it instead of Khali.I guess WWE didn't want to fight Kane with Taker.It would have been much better with Kane in it.

The Raw Chamber was good until the part where everybody started eliminating each other back to back until Hardy and HHH were left.They could have worked a little bit more.Great job by Umaga in this match.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 17, 2008)

Kane won a dark match against Shelton before the PPV.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 17, 2008)

Also HBK and Big Show suffered broken noses in the PPV.Show actually took *real shots *from Mayweather.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 17, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> They ruined the match completely.The match still had nice bumps thought.Finlay was chokeslammed by Taker to the steel from the top rope.MVP was thrown from the top of the Chamber.It would have been a better match if they would have make Big Daddy V do some more damage.Khali really can't do more than he did.



Damn the match sounds whacked. I think I'll still be able to enjoy it despite V's and Khali's presence.


----------



## RodMack (Feb 18, 2008)

Overall I'd say No Way Out was a pretty good PPV. Didn't expect Big Show to show up, but that was a really good worked shoot with Show and Maywheather. I'd say the Raw Chamber match was better but I didn't like the quick eliminations after Umaga was pinned. Didn't like the ending for the Cena/Orton match, but then again it will help build what most likely will be a Triple Threat match at Mania for the WWE Title between Orton, Cena and Triple H. I wonder how much pain Mysterio felt after doing the 619?


----------



## Carlito Caribbean Cool (Feb 18, 2008)

I'll give props to Mysterio for going with this match all the way.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 18, 2008)

Looks like is Cena,HHH and Orton at Mania.I wonder who will get the belt Cena or HHH.WWE might shock us with a Orton win over the 2.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 18, 2008)

What I liked:

- Chavo winning. He needed to win by himself just once. Match was quite decent too.

- SD's Chamber match: A lot tighter work than Raw's by a mile. I'm indifferent to Batista, but when he's in there with Taker, it seems like he steps it up about 15 notches. Khali and BDV getting eliminated quickly didn't bother me much because you don't want to run the risk of doing an important spot with them later on and they're worn out from being in there so long. I was enjoying V wrecking folks, though. Also, kudos to whoever booked the eliminations for this match by *not* having Taker get the Tombstone from that silly "10 punches on the turnbuckle" spot because that was getting ridiculously overused by him lately. Oh, and that final sequence that lead to the actual Tombstone? Awesome.

- Orton/Cena: MOTN easily, even with that crappy ending. I'm now fully convinced that these two can't have a bad match against each other unless it's booked that way(Unforgiven last year). I'm still pissed that we aren't getting Orton/Cena at WM instead of blowing it here and giving it a shit finish. Oh, before I forget: Cena's STFU post-match on Orton = made of WIN. Now, if Orton had held his breath to make it look like John was actually choking him like he did with Orton's headlock eariler in the match, it'd have been even better.

- Umaga's rampage during the RAW Chamber: Really great way of making him look like a credible monster again by needing FOUR finishers to put him down. Plus, it seemed like he was the only guy that cared about his offense not looking like shit. I expect loose crap from Hardy, Jericho, and HBK because they've always been like that, but HHH and JBL have no excuses.

- The non-wrestling segments: Mayweather busting up Show was freakin' AMAZING! Vince mocking Finlay who'd just been in one hell of a painful match was glorious. I love bastard heel Vince sooooo much. And since I mark for Teddy Long, I'm damn sure putting his segment in here, too. HOLLA!

What I didn't like:

- Khali and BDV getting turfed so quickly in the SD Chamber: V was doing some great monster heel work before getting eliminated.

- MVP doing a whole lotta nothin': Nice spot that lead to his elimination and all, but he quite literally did nothing aside from kick everyone in the head when he finally came in and get thrown off the top of one of the cages by Taker.

- Flair/Kennedy: It's really painful to watch Ric in the ring these days and I'm embarassed to be saying that because I'm a huge Flair fan. Course, having that tard Kennedy in there didn't help matters and the match almost put me to sleep.

Edge/Rey: Expected it not to be good or all that long considering Rey's injury, so I'm not disappointed. Kudos to Rey for gutting it out, though.

Orton/Cena: That finish was fuckin' awful. I know why they did it, but it still sucked ass.

- RAW Chamber: Waaaay too much loose work by everybody not named Umaga. They could have gotten one more match(preferably a really bloodly gimmick match) out of the JBL/Jericho feud with how they handled who eliminates who and what's done afterwards. Sadly, they botched it on both accounts. JBL should have eliminated Jericho(by cheating, obviously) and then Jericho snaps and beats his ass bloodly with a chair or is involved in some way with JBL getting eliminated himself and they brawl to the back.

Everything after JBL and Umaga left seemingly happened in a blur up until it came down to Jeff and Hunter, which is stupid TNA-level shit. And while I've already touched on it, it bears repeating again: Jeff Hardy works waaaaay too goddamn loose. It never really bothered me before, but outside of the missed swanton, it was getting annoying watching him mangle the Twist of Fate every single time he tried it. What was even more annoying is that HHH felt that if Jeff could get away with it, he could as well. 

I will say this, though. While SD's Chamber had a much better final couple of sequences, RAW's was damn good in it's own right because at least 5 or 6 people got up and started to leave when they saw HHH going for the first Pedigree that failed.

I wouldn't call this PPV a great show at all, but it's really soild as the advertised matches(Chambers and Orton/Cena) delivered while the rest of the card varied from watchable(Chavo/Punk) to really bad(Kennedy/Flair).


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 18, 2008)

> - Khali and BDV getting turfed so quickly in the SD Chamber: V was doing some great monster heel work before getting eliminated.


Big Daddy V could have done some serious damage and he can actually move around.Khali can't even run.You shouldn't out someone like him in this type of match.Khali was just a filler and sadly Big Daddy V as well.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 18, 2008)

Hmmmm guess Orton wins by DQ so he can take the pin @ Mania...

But from who?


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 18, 2008)

I don't mind seeing H pin him. Although Orton pulling off a win at Mania sounds ok to me.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 18, 2008)

Would love it, but lately the 'E seems hellbent on on the babyfaces winning the titles @ Mania. Despite how stale and tiresome it is becoming.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 18, 2008)

all they need to do is make HHH a heel + champion again.

problems solved.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 18, 2008)

Exactly what problems would that solve? Dragging out the same tired heel act we've seen from 99 to 06 is just going to create nothing but apathy(though it seems to already be happening because his entrance pop was really blah last night).



> Would love it, but lately the 'E seems hellbent on on the babyfaces winning the titles @ Mania. Despite how stale and tiresome it is becoming.


Lately? Dude, it's pretty much always been like that so what have *you* been watching? WM is the biggest show of the year and you don't end the biggest show of the year with a heel winning the main event because that's fuckin' retarded.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 18, 2008)

I remember Austin as heel won it once, but thats about all I can remember.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 18, 2008)

Austin was a face going into the match and turned heel afterwards. HHH and Yokozuna are the only heels to ever win the WM main event(with HHH being the only one to walk out with the title).


----------



## b0rt (Feb 18, 2008)

but some heels winning it every now and then couldn't hurt. I wouldn't mind seeing Orton or Edge retain their titles after their respective WM matches though Cena, Taker winning are almost certain to happen.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 18, 2008)

I want Triple H to win.Cena should not get the belt for a year at least.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 18, 2008)

WWE wants to do a huge celebrity angle at Wrestlemania.They want a Tag Match between Rey Mysterio and Floyd Mayweather v. Big Show and possibly Oscar de la Hoya.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 18, 2008)

Cena's reactions for Mania 22/23 might as well be considered a heel. The fand didn't go home happy...


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 18, 2008)

Of course they didn't Cena beat HHH and HBK back to back years.Two of the greatest.Not to mention he had been holding the title for long.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 18, 2008)

why do they always boost HHH only to have him job to Cena everytime?


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 18, 2008)

Schizm said:


> why do they always boost HHH only to have him job to Cena everytime?


Both superstars must be evenly hyped in order for the match to sell well.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 18, 2008)

I don't mind seeing heels retain their belts after WM every once in a while. Heck, I would love to see a face turn into a heel after WM once again. 

I don't want Cena to win back the title period. He's had it for far too long. I hope that the winner would be HHH then he turns back into a heel or Orton retains the title.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 18, 2008)

I don't want Trips as champ... but I'd rather he then Cena.

Two bad choices... why did they fuck Orton's character? He was so awesome as the Punter... WTF is this shit?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 18, 2008)

@ Cena's pop blowing Hunter's shitty one out of the building.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 18, 2008)

Orton was shaping up to be an awesome heel. The E should've decided to further develop his heel status.


----------



## Rock Lee (Feb 18, 2008)

Mike adamle is awful.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 18, 2008)

I want HHH to be champ.Orton has had a good reign.HHH hasn't held the belt since Wrestlemania 21.He step down a let others shine.That's what Cena needs to do.He needs to step down.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 18, 2008)

Uh, No Mercy 2007.

Also, it's not really "stepping down" when even though you're not the champion, you end up on TV more than the champion and actually main event an actual PPV against a stable of jobbers...


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 18, 2008)

Mayweather looked real tough against Big Show with 10 others guys...

Sorry, but Show's size makes it SO unbelievable... even for wrestling! XD


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 18, 2008)

WM
cena turn heel
orton turn face

and..just for the hell of it...vince turn face

HA!


now back to reality. that "cage match" just now was pathetic..


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 18, 2008)

What was so bad about it?


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 18, 2008)

if you ask that, i wonder if you watched it.

the whole idea was just stupid. its time to end the crap all ready, its not entertaining. beating up on a midget isnt in any way funny or entertaining.

its a pathetic waste of time.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 18, 2008)

I did watch it. The whole segment was built around making Vince look like an even bigger asshole than he currently is by suckering Hornswaggle and Finlay into the cage only for JBL to lock up Finlay with handcuffs while beating the living shit out of Hornswaggle. It's not supposed to be funny, not supposed to be entertaining, it's supposed to make you uncomfortable(hence the announcers not speaking at all during the entire segment)and hate Vince.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 18, 2008)

I watched Raw with a friend and my parents for the first time in ages.

I was embarassed to explain to them who Hornswoggle was. :$


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 18, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> I want HHH to be champ.Orton has had a good reign.HHH hasn't held the belt since Wrestlemania 21.He step down a let others shine.That's what Cena needs to do.He needs to step down.



Since he's Vince's "Golden Boy" I think that it'll be a while before we see Cena without the belt. 

I think that Khali vs. Show in a Cage Match would be a good match. Although Show will have to take the lead in the match since Khali still lacks some decent enough skill.


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 18, 2008)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> I did watch it. The whole segment was built around making Vince look like an even bigger asshole than he currently is by suckering Hornswaggle and Finlay into the cage only for JBL to lock up Finlay with handcuffs while beating the living shit out of Hornswaggle. It's not supposed to be funny, not supposed to be entertaining, it's supposed to make you uncomfortable(hence the announcers not speaking at all during the entire segment)and hate Vince.



vince has done plenty over the years to be hated, this was unnecessary. i mean, is he this desperate to be in the ring doing something to go along with such a pathetic idea?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 18, 2008)

So Edge should stop doing really dickish things now just because he's done a lot of them ever since he turned heel? Everything that's happened since Vince started trying to "toughen up" Hornswaggle and Finlay started interfering has been building up to when Vince finally gets the upper hand and Hornswaggle gets his ass beaten. It builds sympathy for Hornswaggle, gets Finlay more over with the crowd because he's going to be wanting to kill Vince and JBL, and reminds people that Vince is a complete bastard who's willing to let 6'6, 300+ pound JBL drop his kid on his head just to get one over on him and Finlay.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 18, 2008)

The Hornswoogle segment was disturbing but why was JBL added to this.I want to see Y2J and JBL got at it No Holds Barred at Wrestlemania.


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 18, 2008)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> So Edge should stop doing really dickish things now just because he's done a lot of them ever since he turned heel? Everything that's happened since Vince started trying to "toughen up" Hornswaggle and Finlay started interfering has been building up to when Vince finally gets the upper hand and Hornswaggle gets his ass beaten. It builds sympathy for Hornswaggle, gets Finlay more over with the crowd because he's going to be wanting to kill Vince and JBL, and reminds people that Vince is a complete bastard who's willing to let 6'6, 300+ pound JBL drop his kid on his head just to get one over on him and Finlay.



listen...im not new to this wrestling stuff...I UNDERSTAND THE CONCEPT. the point is, its stupid, its bad a bad idea, nothing good will actually come out of this in the end. maybe..MAYBE if they had plans to give finlay a big push after this, then MAYBE it might have been worth it, but thats not gonna happen.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 18, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> The Hornswoogle segment was disturbing but why was JBL added to this.I want to see Y2J and JBL got at it No Holds Barred at Wrestlemania.



My thoughts exactly. He already has his spotlight with Jericho on WM. 

One can surmise though that they're gonna give JBL a further heel push.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 18, 2008)

> One can surmise though that they're gonna give JBL a further heel push.


It will definetly give JBL more heat that's for sure.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 18, 2008)

SilverCross said:


> listen...im not new to this wrestling stuff...I UNDERSTAND THE CONCEPT.


If you do, then you'd understand why they did what they did tonight and why it's actually working.



> the point is, its stupid, its bad a bad idea, nothing good will actually come out of this in the end.


Hornswaggle's over, Vince is over, and Finlay's getting over as a result. Finlay's possibly getting a pretty good high-profile match out of the whole thing at the biggest show of the year, so how's this a "bad bad idea"?



> maybe..MAYBE if they had plans to give finlay a big push after this, then MAYBE it might have been worth it, but thats not gonna happen.


Unless you can see into the future, you have no idea what's going to happen later on in regards to Finlay.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 18, 2008)

shadow is right, he pretty much covered the purpose behind it, I personally am looking forward to what's gonna happen next now based on the cage happenings.


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 18, 2008)

most of what the WWE does is pretty predictable, kinda like how so many of yall in here predicted the triple threat match at WM for the title, so to say we cant assume whats gonna happen is just dumb.

i dont get why you wont just let me have my damn opinion, i think its stupid, i see nothing good coming out of it, im sick of seeing them due this stuff, its old, drop Hornswaggle all ready, drop this gimmick.

as i said, unless there gonna give finlay a serious push after this, its all pointless, and i honestly dont see them doing it. can you honestly see them giving him a real shot at something? i sure cant. maybe a good match on a ppv, maybe it will even be WM, but what will come from it for him after?  this is looking like nothing more then a way for them to fill time and for vince to have some part in the show....its been going on for years, its old now, move on. 

all this and you talk about how bad TNA can be at times....


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 19, 2008)

Looks like the IC Title won't be defended for 6 years in a row at Wrestlemania.......


----------



## Carlito Caribbean Cool (Feb 19, 2008)

Who was the last one to have defended the IC title at Wrestlemania?


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 19, 2008)

RVD defeated William Regal for the IC Title at WM18.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 19, 2008)

SilverCross said:


> most of what the WWE does is pretty predictable, kinda like how so many of yall in here predicted the triple threat match at WM for the title, so to say we cant assume whats gonna happen is just dumb.


It's not that hard to predict what WM main events are going to be and that's an entirely different animal compared to predicting what the 'E may or may not do with Finlay after WM is over with.



> i dont get why you wont just let me have my damn opinion, i think its stupid, i see nothing good coming out of it, im sick of seeing them due this stuff, its old, drop Hornswaggle all ready, drop this gimmick.


Dude, I didn't say you had to like it at all. Saying that "I don't like this, it's stupid" is a lot different from saying "I think this is a bad bad idea." All I was asking was why you thought it was a bad idea since everybody involved is either over or getting over, thus showing that it's working.



> as i said, unless there gonna give finlay a serious push after this, its all pointless, and i honestly dont see them doing it.


Okie-dokie.



> can you honestly see them giving him a real shot at something? i sure cant.


He's never going to be a main eventer if that's what you're asking, but increased TV time, maybe a couple of US Title runs, and maybe an occasional World Title shot on SD TV are all entirely possible. Unless something drastic and/or weird happens, he'll never be a WHC, but I'm sure that he already knows that and is probably shocked at what's he's managed to accomplish since coming back.



> maybe a good match on a ppv, maybe it will even be WM, but what will come from it for him after?


Depends on the SD writers. They seem to like him, so who knows?



> this is looking like nothing more then a way for them to fill time and for vince to have some part in the show....its been going on for years, its old now, move on.


Can only speak for myself, but if Vince is involved in a really hot angle that'll culminate at WM, then I'm all for it since he feels perfectly fine in letting his employees beat the living shit out of him. I can understand if others don't feel the same, so eh.



> all this and you talk about how bad TNA can be at times....


TNA could never get the Hornswaggle angle to work out as well as it has so far. Hell, Russo probably would have had Finlay turn on Hornswaggle after the second time he saved him with no discernable reason given(a la Tomko on Christian) and with Tenay and West who never seem to SHUT THE FUCK UP, there'd have been no emotional impact of Hornswaggle getting ruthlessly beaten.


----------



## Rock Lee (Feb 19, 2008)

SilverCross said:


> i dont get why you wont just let me have my damn opinion, i think its stupid, i see nothing good coming out of it, im sick of seeing them due this stuff, its old, drop Hornswaggle all ready, drop this gimmick.



I agree the angle is getting old and boring everytime a hornswaggle angle comes on now i just turned the tv,how did he even get that rookie of year award,i can't beleive the wrestlers he beat out.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 19, 2008)

Both Mr.Kennedy and Jeff Hardy have qualified for Money in the Bank.Is going to be like last year with 8 men.I see the match like this....

1)Jeff Hardy(RAW)
2)Mr.Kennedy(RAW)
3)Kane(SD)
4)John Morrison(ECW)
5)The Miz(ECW)
6)Umaga(RAW)

Not sure for the 7 and 8 spot.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 19, 2008)

MITB Ladder match huh...

I'd say:

Jeff Hardy
Mr. Kennedy
John Morrison
Shelton Benjamin
Kane
Chris Jericho
The Miz
Umaga


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 19, 2008)

Jeff and 7 Jobbahs.

Kennedy and Hardy's music suck now. Go back. Not that Kennedy's was great to begin with...

WHY change Jeff's? WTF!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 19, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Jeff and 7 Jobbahs.
> 
> Kennedy and Hardy's music suck now. Go back. Not that Kennedy's was great to begin with...
> 
> WHY change Jeff's? WTF!



Jeff Hardy's new music is pretty good. Kennedy's on the other......I just pray that they go back to his old one by next week. Kennedy's music was great to begin with.


----------



## Rock Lee (Feb 19, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Jeff and 7 Jobbahs.
> 
> Kennedy and Hardy's music suck now. Go back. Not that Kennedy's was great to begin with...
> 
> WHY change Jeff's? WTF!



Shelton maybe be a jobber but you have to admit he each MITB he has been in has truly been awesome.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 19, 2008)

Kennedy's song was just gay.Hardy's was average.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 19, 2008)

There was no reason to change Hardy's. His music got you pumped and after a victory... it does little for me. Then again Hardy did not need that pyro they added either...

Anyone else not give a shit about Mayweather. Especially since they're booking Show like the bad guy who apologized for being beat up?!?!?!?


----------



## b0rt (Feb 19, 2008)

whats so wrong with Kennedy & Hardy's theme songs?


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 19, 2008)

Hardy's new one is too slow and mellow. Which is so NOT Jeff.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 19, 2008)

Kennedy's just sounds like a single annoying beat


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 19, 2008)

Everyone......Mark your fucking callendars. March 29, the return of "THE MOST ELECTRIFYING MAN, IN SPORTS ENTERTAINMENT....Hall of fame(He's not being inducted, by the way)!


----------



## Rock Lee (Feb 19, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Kennedy's just sounds like a single annoying beat



Yeah it really sucks,i wonder what prompted them to want to do that.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 19, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Everyone......Mark your fucking callendars. March 29, the return of "THE MOST ELECTRIFYING MAN, IN SPORTS ENTERTAINMENT....Hall of fame(He's not being inducted, by the way)!


Maybe he'll make a short Wrestlemania appearance.


----------



## Broleta (Feb 19, 2008)

I don't really like Kennedy's "new" music. Then again I loved the old one so it may take a while for this one to grow on me.

Where the fuck was Jericho for RAW last night?


----------



## RodMack (Feb 19, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Everyone......Mark your fucking callendars. March 29, the return of "THE MOST ELECTRIFYING MAN, IN SPORTS ENTERTAINMENT....Hall of fame(He's not being inducted, by the way)!


He's most likely inducting someone from his family.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 19, 2008)

RodMack said:


> He's most likely inducting someone from his family.


His father and grandfather.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 19, 2008)

I don't disagree with Flair being in the HOF, but does anyone think it's a bit soon? He's still active and presumely going out at Mania... just seems odd.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 19, 2008)

He will retire at WM so the time is right.

Also there are rumors that Hogan wants to end Flair's carrer at WM. I personally think Hogan doesn't deserve it since he's always coming back to hug the spotlight.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 19, 2008)

This is WM for me this year

WWE Championship
Randy Orton(C) v. Triple H v. Jonh Cena

World Heavyweight Championship
Edge(C) v. The Undertaker

Carrer Ending Match
Shawn Michaels v. Ric Flair

ECW Championship Falls Count Anywhere
Chavo Guerrero(C) v. CM Punk

US Championship
MVP(C) v. Matt Hardy

Money in the Bank Ladder Match
Jeff Hardy(Raw)
Chris Jericho(Raw)
Mr.Kennedy(Raw)
Umaga(Raw)
Batista(SD)
Shelton Benjamin(ECW)
Kane(SD)
Tommy Dreamer(ECW)

Women's Championship
Beth Phoenix v. Candice Michelle

Grudge Tag Match
Big Show and Shane McMahon v. Floyd Mayweather and Rey Mysterio

Grudge Match
Finlay w/Hornswoogle v. JBL w/Mr.McMahon

WWE Tag Team Championships
The Miz and John Morrison(C) v. The Edgeheads v. Yimmy Yang Wang and Shanoon Moore v. Deuce and Domino

World Tag Team Championships
Cody Rhodes and Hardcore Holly(C) v. Santino Marella and Carlito


Bra and Panties Match
Big Daddy V v. Mark Henry v. The Great Khali


----------



## Buzz Killington (Feb 19, 2008)

How I'd book Wrestlemania (winners in *bold*):

WWE Championship
Randy Orton[c] vs. *HHH* vs. John Cena

World Championship
Edge[c] vs. *The Undertaker*

ECW Championship
Chavo Guerrero[c] vs. *CM Punk*

Money in the Bank:
*Jeff Hardy**
Mr. Kennedy
Chris Jericho
Kofi Kingston
Shelton Benjamin
Jamie Noble
Chuck Palumbo
Kenny Dykstra
*Jeff loses IC Title on Raw before Mania

Intercontinental Championship:
*Umaga [c]* vs. Super Crazy

US Championship:
*Matt Hardy* vs. MVP[c]

Raw Tag Titles:
Cody Rhodes & Hardcore Holly[c] vs. *Carlito & Santino*

Smackdown Tag Title Gauntlet:
Miz & Morrison[c] vs. Moore & Wang vs. *Edgeheads* vs. Jesse & Festus vs. Deuce & Domino

*Finlay* (w/Hornswoggle) vs. JBL (w/Mr. McMahon)

Women's Title:
*Beth Phoenix[c]* vs. Candice Michelle

*Shawn Michaels* vs. Ric Flair

*Floyd Mayweather* vs. Big Show

Other HOF inductees:
Bruno Sammartino (he keeps refusing induction, but WWE has to just keep making the offer every year)
Ted DiBiase
Owen Hart
Bob Backlund
Ricky Steamboat
Jake Roberts
Randy Savage
British Bulldogs
Hart Foundation (as a team)
Celebrity Wing: Mr. T and/or Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 19, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Everyone......Mark your fucking callendars. March 29, the return of "THE MOST ELECTRIFYING MAN, IN SPORTS ENTERTAINMENT....Hall of fame(He's not being inducted, by the way)!



Awesome. It's been years since we last saw him in the ring. 

Well, it's too early for him to be inducted. Maybe after a couple of more years.


----------



## Buzz Killington (Feb 19, 2008)

That probably means he'll be doing the induction for his father, Rocky Johnson. 

I also want Brian Pillman to be inducted eventually. Maybe not this year, but someday. If he hadn't died as young as he did, no telling what he could have done. The Loose Cannon would have fit like a glove in the Attitude Era.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 19, 2008)

I recall Pillman having this small segment called the XXX Files during his feud with Goldust. The title itself made me laugh my ass off.


----------



## Buzz Killington (Feb 19, 2008)

Here's Pillman's ECW debut promo, a reminder of how great his mic skills were (WARNING: Language)
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vneC4DQfX9I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 19, 2008)

Despite the profanity, I really gotta hand it to him. With the sick look on his face, the promo really sold. 

Now I remember how he ticked off Goldust in one of his promos. 

"If you lose, I'll have Teri for 30 days, 7 days a week, 52 hours a day maybe even more!"


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 19, 2008)

Owen Hart should be inducted this year.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 19, 2008)

About time he did. He had quite a memorable heel/face run and between him and Bret, the guy is pretty light on his feet. I dunno why, but I like the way he does his spinning heel kick and he has the sickest enziguri too. I remember that enziguri against HBK from years back.


----------



## Buzz Killington (Feb 19, 2008)

From what I gather, the biggest stumbling block to getting Owen inducted is his widow, Martha. She's always blamed WWE for his death, and feels that anything they do is exploiting his name for their own profit (while she writes her own book and tries to get movie rights). Hopefully, negotiations can be done with Bret and his siblings instead.

I'm really hoping for Ted DiBiase. Despite being a heel, he was my favorite growing up, and every year, I become increasingly frustrated as he's passed over.


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 19, 2008)

nice pillman video, he was fun to watch.....owen needs to be in the hall of fame, if they can ever pull it off, he has the career for it.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 19, 2008)

Buzz Killington said:


> From what I gather, the biggest stumbling block to getting Owen inducted is his widow, Martha. She's always blamed WWE for his death, and feels that anything they do is exploiting his name for their own profit (while she writes her own book and tries to get movie rights). Hopefully, negotiations can be done with Bret and his siblings instead.
> 
> I'm really hoping for Ted DiBiase. Despite being a heel, he was my favorite growing up, and every year, I become increasingly frustrated as he's passed over.



Hopefully, Bret will agree. I find it ironic that Martha is trying to make money through movie rights.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 19, 2008)

Owen Hart has honestly done nothing to merit being in any HoF aside from dying in a horrible accident.


----------



## Buzz Killington (Feb 19, 2008)

But again, who knows what he could have accomplished had he not died. He certainly had the technical ability to become a multi-time champion, and had won all the other belts in the company already (minus the Hardcore). It's the same argument with Brian Pillman. They had nowhere to go but up.


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 20, 2008)

yea he won belts and many awards and such, all he really had left was to try for world title.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 20, 2008)

HoF is for what you've already accomplished, though. Using "Oh, this is what he could have been" as an excuse/reason to put someone in is really stupid. And, to be perfectly honest, I don't think Owen would have sniffed a WWF/E Title if he hadn't died. The emergence of Rock and HHH, plus Austin still trucking along even with a broken neck pretty much cuts out the later half of 99 and all of 2000. Austin, Angle, and the Invasion does the same for 2001. Maybe 2002, but by his own admission, he was probably going to retire around that time, so no dice there.

As for Pillman, he probably wouldn't have gotten any farther than he already had due to the ankle fusion surgery and probably would have retired or become a manager instead.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 20, 2008)

Taken from Link removed

At WWE's Over the Edge Pay-per-view on May 23, 1999 at the Kemper Arena in Kansas City, Missouri, Owen Hart, as the Blue Blazer, was set to take on the Godfather.

As part of the Blue Blazers entrance, he was to be lowered from the rafters in a superhero like manor. The harness that held Owen was a new, quick-release type that would allow him to quickly remove himself from the harness once he entered the ring to prevent technicians from having to wait while he unhooked himself.

The Blue Blazer gimmick itself was punishment to Hart who refused to partake in an angle that would see him, his tag partner Jeff Jarret, and their valet, Debra, in a love triangle. Hart didn't want his family to see him do what he felt was adultery. Instead, he was ordered to mock current WCW stars in the on-going Monday Night War fueds. He told his "Little Blazer" fans to say their prayers and eat their vitamins, similar to the old Hulk Hogan of the late 80's and early 90's, but who was now WCW Champion. To parody another WCW star, Sting, the WWE started making Owen come down from the rafters on a cord.

The WWE had hired the man who would lower Sting from the ceiling at the various WCW shows. Before the event, they wanted Owen to do a few test runs. Owen was highly against doing the stunt and wished to only do it once, on the air. Owen even went so far as to leave the arena and arrive shortly before the show went on the air in order to get out of it. This failed to work as they still had him do one test run. All went as planned and they were ready for the show.

Before the third match on the card, a hype video package was shown. After an interview from the Godfather, the camera cut to the crowd and focused there for several minutes. It then cut to Jim Ross, who looked very distressed. Ross informed the viewer that Owen Hart was supposed to be lowered in, however, something went wrong and Hart fell from a very high distance and landed in the ring.

It is believed that as Owen was in the harness and waiting for his cue to be called, he was attempting to adjust the cape he was wearing as it had become caught in the harness. While doing so he accidentally pulled the quick release on the harness which caused the fall.

As Owen was rushed to the hospital, the decision to continue the show as planned. A large pool of blood could be seen in the corner where Owen had landed. It was then announced later in the show that Owen Hart had tragically passed away due to injuries resulted from the fall.

The following Monday Night Raw was dedicated to Owen Hart and it contained interviews from his friends and coworkers, as well as past memories and matches.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 20, 2008)

Death really overrated Owen. He was NOWHERE near the main event when he passed.


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 20, 2008)

..we know he wasnt main event yet..but thats no reason to ignore what he did do.....along with his abilities in ring.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 20, 2008)

He made a good contender against his brother, but does anyone honestly believe he would be champion when he had died? He was a midcarder at best. And honestly I don't think Owen even wanted anymore as he was looking to leave ever since Survivor Series.

Then again it seemed like we're in the era of Token Reigns (Benoit, Booker, RVD) so he might've received one that way.

I don't consider Eddie's a token since he was rumored to win it the night he died. RIP.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 20, 2008)

I think that even though Owen wasn't a Main Eventer at that time, he could've been if he lived longer. Yeah, I know that it sounds like an excuse to induct Owen in the Hall of Fame, but I think that the guy deserves it anyway.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 20, 2008)

If Owen was going to be a main eventer, he'd have been so before being put in a heatless tag team that revolved around covering up butterface Debra. 95-98 was pretty much his grace period as far as being pushed as a main eventer and it didn't happen, so I seriously doubt it would've happened if he hadn't died.

There's nothing wrong with wanting the guy in, but if you look at his career and what he accomplished objectively, he's basically Chris Jericho without the Undisputed Title run. And while I can't speak for anyone else, Jericho is someone I wouldn't put in any HoF at the moment, which is why I wouldn't consider Owen for it.



> Then again it seemed like we're in the era of Token Reigns (Benoit, Booker, RVD) so he might've received one that way.


What's your definition of a "token" reign because those three certainly weren't tokens(though, you could make an argument for Booker).


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 20, 2008)

i dont know, perhaps they wouldnt have given him the shot, but he had more then enough talent and ability to do it if they would...

i also wonder if his wanting to retire/leave had a lot to do with bret having left for WCW, along with the rest of the hart foundation shortly after (Anvil, British Bulldog)


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 20, 2008)

I think he was talking about retirement a while before the Montreal Screwjob took place.


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 20, 2008)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> I think he was talking about retirement a while before the Montreal Screwjob took place.



yea, but, brets decision to leave wwf was talked about awhile before it too, if i remember right, the only reason owen didnt leave with him was due to contract issues..


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 20, 2008)

Yeah not sure why, but they wouldn't let him out. Probably why Martha blames Vince...


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 20, 2008)

****SPOILERS****

Shelton Benjamin has qualified for the Money in the Bank match at WM on SD!


----------



## Buzz Killington (Feb 20, 2008)

Could you please use spoiler tags in the future?

Shelton's a good choice, tho. Unfortunately, his pushes only go half-way before he's forgotten about. I wish they hadn't broken up the WGTT again. There are hardly any decent tag teams left anyway. Speaking of which, once Paul London's foot heals, hopefully he and Brian Kendrick will be back in the tag title hunt again. I tell you, Hardcore Holly gets old fast.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 20, 2008)

Buzz Killington said:


> Could you please use spoiler tags in the future?
> 
> Shelton's a good choice, tho. Unfortunately, his pushes only go half-way before he's forgotten about. I wish they hadn't broken up the WGTT again. There are hardly any decent tag teams left anyway. Speaking of which, once Paul London's foot heals, hopefully he and Brian Kendrick will be back in the tag title hunt again. I tell you, Hardcore Holly gets old fast.



It doesn't feel right at all not seeing enough decent tag team action recently. The E ought to beef up that division.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 20, 2008)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> Owen Hart has honestly done nothing to merit being in any HoF aside from dying in a horrible accident.



You're right about that. However, it's quite posiible that if it wasnt for Owen's death, hhh wouldn't be as big as he is today, because Owen was suppose to be "THE GAME", at first, but he died, so the gimmick went to hhh, rightfully so. Im not sure if that rumor is true or not.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 20, 2008)

WWE doesn't care about anything other then the main event. Shelton is in it so obviously he can show off his athleticism again...


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 20, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> WWE doesn't care about anything other then the main event. Shelton is in it so obviously he can show off his athleticism again...



I agree. Both Shelton and Jeff Hardy are gonna own in the m.i.t.b mtach.


----------



## Carlito Caribbean Cool (Feb 20, 2008)

The should add Jericho and Carlito to the match. Jericho has Ladder Match experience and Carlito did well in his first ladder match against Hardy in the RAW Anniversary.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 21, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> You're right about that. However, it's quite posiible that if it wasnt for Owen's death, hhh wouldn't be as big as he is today, because Owen was suppose to be "THE GAME", at first, but he died, so the gimmick went to hhh, rightfully so. Im not sure if that rumor is true or not.


I heard that rumor on WrestlingClassics.com's messageboard and the senior members there called bullshit on that one as HHH was already morphing into "the Game" gimmick while Owen was still alive.


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 21, 2008)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> I heard that rumor on WrestlingClassics.com's messageboard and the senior members there called bullshit on that one as HHH was already morphing into "the Game" gimmick while Owen was still alive.



possibly....tho, the other rumor wouldnt have surprised me to much, owen could do the attitude for it fine, he'd shown plenty of times before the blue blazer stuff.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 21, 2008)

Wrestlemania should be a good show this year if booked right by WWE.

Things I want to happen at WM24

-HHH and Undertaker walk out as World Champs.
 -Jeff Hardy winning Money in the Bank.
-Matt Hardy becoming US Champ.
-Both Tag Titles(RAW and SD) and IC Title to be defended.
 -HBK to retire Flair.
-Big Show defeat Mayweather.

Things I don't want to happen at WM24

-Cena walking out as champ.
-Big Crappy V,Fat Henry and The Great Khali on the show.
-Batista in a big match.
-A Champion retains his title.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 21, 2008)

I doubt the IC belt will be defended. Even if jeff dropped it... whoever defends it won't matter really. The tag belts... I can't remember the last time Hardcore/Default CAW were even on TV...

Other then that I agree with your pro's.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 21, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> Things I don't want to happen at WM24
> 
> -Cena walking out as champ.
> -Big Crappy V,Fat Henry and The Great Khali on the show.
> ...



I hate to say it, but I think that V will still be booked in WM because of his monster status. We may also see the culmination of Khali vs. Finlay in WM.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 21, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> I doubt the IC belt will be defended. Even if jeff dropped it... whoever defends it won't matter really. The tag belts... I can't remember the last time Hardcore/Default CAW were even on TV...
> 
> Other then that I agree with your pro's.


True the IC Belt won't be defended.I renember the good old days when the IC Belt was defended in Ladder Matches and such. Is a shame that this title has gone down. The Tag Belts is another case. On Smackdown Miz and Morrison are average. They had their feud with Moore and Wang which was really good. On Raw however is a different story has Team Charisma Hardcore Holly and Cody Rhodes have the belts. London and Kendrick should have the belts instead of jobbing or even better Murdoch and Cade should have never lost them.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 21, 2008)

> I hate to say it, but I think that V will still be booked in WM because of his monster status. We may also see the culmination of Khali vs. Finlay in WM.


I still don't know how Khali is in WWE. Nobody wants to work with this guy so Finlay got stuck with him. He can't move at all or even fall for that matter. He was nothing but a filler in the chamber that just pass.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 21, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> I still don't know how Khali is in WWE. Nobody wants to work with this guy so Finlay got stuck with him. He can't move at all or even fall for that matter. He was nothing but a filler in the chamber that just pass.



I'm also pondering how Khali made it. I can assume that Vince needed a "big' c'mon in the roster and he noticed Khali so he decided to hire the guy. It's been more than a year since Khali debuted, but he hasn't shown any decent improvements at all. I used to have high hopes for Khali, but after more than a year or so, I ditched the idea.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 21, 2008)

What I'm interested is in what role could Big Daddy V play at Mania? Like Pervy Hermit said, Vince would probably want his presence there. I don't see him in Money in the Bank.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 21, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> What I'm interested is in what role could Big Daddy V play at Mania? Like Pervy Hermit said, Vince would probably want his presence there. I don't see him in Money in the Bank.



I have this whacked theory that V could interfere in Chavo's Match against Punk and then he'll assault both after the match. Even with his monster status, I don't think that he's fit to hold the ECW title.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 21, 2008)

pervy_hermit said:


> I have this whacked theory that V could interfere in Chavo's Match against Punk and then he'll assault both after the match. Even with his monster status, I don't think that he's fit to hold the ECW title.


Well Khali did hold the World Heavyweight Championship.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 21, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> Well Khali did hold the World Heavyweight Championship.



Now that you metion it, oh crap. V holding the title could happen.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 21, 2008)

pervy_hermit said:


> Now that you metion it, oh crap. V holding the title could happen.



He could but it wouldn't be a long reign.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm surprised WWE choose to give a title reign to Khali over Kane.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 21, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> I'm surprised WWE choose to give a title reign to Khali over Kane.



That just goes to show you that even the best Sports Entertainment writers fuck it up every now and then. While sucking, it was still better then Russo's bullshit over on TNA.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 21, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> I'm surprised WWE choose to give a title reign to Khali over Kane.


Because he was the resident monster heel at the time while Kane was(and still is) a blah face? Of all the things to complain about... 

And this garbage about "WM will be a good show if x were to happen" astounds me. All I want out of a PPV card are a few good matches to keep me entertained. I could give fuck all about the results because that's not why I watch and thankfully never will be. Whether Cena, HHH, or Orton win in the RAW main event, I don't care as long as the match is good. Same goes for Edge/Taker(which was predicted as SD's WM main event MONTHS ago along with Taker winning and yet NOBODY BITCHES ABOUT IT), MITB, or any of the other matches we may get.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 21, 2008)

True, but if they want my 50+ they would have to gimme what I want. Cena's trackrecord is too much of a risk for me to shell out the cash. I learned my lesson WWE. You win. Cena wins. My wallet stays home.


----------



## Broleta (Feb 21, 2008)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> And this garbage about "WM will be a good show if x were to happen" astounds me. All I want out of a PPV card are a few good matches to keep me entertained. I could give fuck all about the results because that's not why I watch and thankfully never will be. Whether Cena, HHH, or Orton win in the RAW main event, I don't care as long as the match is good. Same goes for Edge/Taker(which was predicted as SD's WM main event MONTHS ago along with Taker winning and yet NOBODY BITCHES ABOUT IT), MITB, or any of the other matches we may get.



Good for you but I'm equally interested in the story lines and politics revolving around the matches and therefore the results and fallout from them. Politics and backstage news are what kept me interested in pro wrestling during its slump.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 21, 2008)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> NOBODY BITCHES ABOUT IT), MITB, or any of the other matches we may get.



Why would people bitch about Taker/Edge? :amazed Which for the record, this is my main event.

And I do find it funny that despite Kane being #1C against Edge he wasn't given the belt. Then again did anyone really expect him to win in that filler feud? Even if Khali is one of the worst wrestlers in the EVAR... WWE trusted him more with the B-belt then Kane! 

Kane marks need to realize that his best days are behind him and he's simply a jobber to the stars. And before anyone says it, no, the mask won't do shit. It won't make him a "monster heel" again. The mask does not grant him special powers and he was a JTTS when he had it anyway.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 21, 2008)

You misunderstood me. Some people here who've been bitching on and on about predictable main events seemingly give Taker/Edge a pass even though it's even MORE predictable than RAW's current main. Hypocrisy like that annoys the fuck out of me.


----------



## Buzz Killington (Feb 21, 2008)

Khali may have sucked, but he still was a better choice than Mark Henry or Big Daddy V, who were also considered for the title once Edge went down with the injury.

As funny as it would be to watch Big Daddy V try to shimmy his fat ass up the ladder in MITB, it's best to keep him off the ppv altogether, except maybe to interfere, as someone already suggested. He, Henry, Khali, and Batista should all be left off, but unfortunately, be prepared to watch them stink up the joint.

Re: Carlito in MITB: he's mega-talented, probably one of the most underrated stars in WWE (and I think because he's a heel, he's told to cut back on his moveset to avoid making untalented faces look bad). However, I'm really digging on his team with Santino, and it looks like they may be tag champs soon. Having him in MITB would therefore be illogical. I'd also liked to have seen Super Crazy in it, but he's basically been a jobber in the rare instances he makes it on TV. If it were up to me, he'd have a hot midcard push.

Some of you guys sound like you spend time over at the WrestleCrap forums. If any of you guys are on there, this is MolotovMocktail.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 21, 2008)

Well after Mania, WWE will have a draft. Let's hope they don't mess this up.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 21, 2008)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> You misunderstood me. Some people here who've been bitching on and on about predictable main events seemingly give Taker/Edge a pass even though it's even MORE predictable than RAW's current main. Hypocrisy like that annoys the fuck out of me.



Yeah it definitley was the more predictable main event. The Raw side at least had chances to go certain ways. But considering whose involved in the Raw match, I think we know why the SD match got the slide...

Mark Henry would make a decent champ/challenger IMO. If he's not booked to lose so much to Taker and the like... he's almost spooky.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 21, 2008)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> You misunderstood me. Some people here who've been bitching on and on about predictable main events seemingly give Taker/Edge a pass even though it's even MORE predictable than RAW's current main. Hypocrisy like that annoys the fuck out of me.



Here's a question for everyone. How would you feel if Edge put an end to Undertaker's wrestlemania streak?


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 21, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Here's a question for everyone. How would you feel if Edge put an end to Undertaker's wrestlemania streak?


That's Undertaker's legacy. Edge has accomplish enough. He doesn't need this.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 21, 2008)

If the streak was to end, would've preferred it at the hands of Randy at that RKO counter. Edge doesn't need it. But the match outcome can go either way and I won't mind.


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 21, 2008)

yay for more random, pointless, team mates turning on each other on TNA.......


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 21, 2008)

SilverCross said:


> yay for more random, pointless, team mates turning on each other on TNA.......


First time I see TNA in a while and I see a old man wrestling.


----------



## Carlito Caribbean Cool (Feb 21, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> Well after Mania, WWE will have a draft. Let's hope they don't mess this up.


I'm lookin forward to this but sadly Smackdown always gets raped in drafts. We know that this will got to benefit RAW once again.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 21, 2008)

Carlito Caribbean Cool said:


> I'm lookin forward to this but sadly Smackdown always gets raped in drafts. We know that this will got to benefit RAW once again.



I'm hoping Jeff Hardy goes to Smackdown. With Cena on RAW, Hardy will never get the push he deserves. Also Kennedy should return to Smackdown. He was much better there. Chris Jericho as well. He could be a main eventer there. With Edge,Hardy,Kennedy and Y2J on Smackdown. And last but not least Umaga. He needs new a fresh opponents.

For RAW, I'll send MVP. I want him to get the IC belt and revive it. CM should go to RAW. He could have a decent feud with MVP. I hope Undertaker doesn't go to RAW since USA network has been beastin for him. Big Daddy V should go to RAW since Vince loves his big man.

To ECW, Cody Rhodes so he can develop more. They also need a strong veteran champion. Kane would be a good choice or even one of the guys I mentioned that goes to Smackdown since both shows seem to be merged on a dialy basis.

And when will WWE get rid off Snistsky?


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 21, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Here's a question for everyone. How would you feel if Edge put an end to Undertaker's wrestlemania streak?



I'd feel pretty bad to be honest. I've always enjoyed watching Taker win at WM. Other than that, it's his yard.


----------



## Carlito Caribbean Cool (Feb 21, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> I'm hoping Jeff Hardy goes to Smackdown. With Cena on RAW, Hardy will never get the push he deserves. Also Kennedy should return to Smackdown. He was much better there. Chris Jericho as well. He could be a main eventer there. With Edge,Hardy,Kennedy and Y2J on Smackdown. And last but not least Umaga. He needs new a fresh opponents.
> 
> For RAW, I'll send MVP. I want him to get the IC belt and revive it. CM should go to RAW. He could have a decent feud with MVP. I hope Undertaker doesn't go to RAW since USA network has been beastin for him. Big Daddy V should go to RAW since Vince loves his big man.
> 
> ...


I heard Carlito was going to Smackdown as well which would be nice. His ability on RAW is limited since he's a heel and they don't allow him to use his full potential becuase he'll make faces looks like shit.

If Punk and MVP go to RAW and feud for the IC Belt that should bring some decent matches.

I'm not sure about ECW though. Y2J as champ maybe?


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 21, 2008)

> I'd feel pretty bad to be honest. I've always enjoyed watching Taker win at WM. Other than that, it's his yard.


I agree with this. Taker should stay undefeated.

Well I was watching TNA for the first time in a long time and I saw the most bizarre show ever. Was Billy Gun teaming up with an old man? Was Shark Boy making of Stone Cold? Please tell that Curry guy isn't Chris Daniels? AJ Styles and Karen Angle married? This show really sucked. The matches were great though and they have a solid women's division.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 21, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> I agree with this. Taker should stay undefeated.
> 
> Well I was watching TNA for the first time in a long time and I saw the most bizarre show ever. Was Billy Gun teaming up with an old man? Was Shark Boy making of Stone Cold? Please tell that Curry guy isn't Chris Daniels? AJ Styles and Karen Angle married? This show really sucked. The matches were great though and they have a solid women's division.



I get annoyed whenever I see Shark Boy. I often think to myself, "Someone please get this guy outta TNA." I dunno what TNA has in mind with AJ getting hitched to Karen.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 21, 2008)

Cena needs to turn heel...period. A move to smackdown would be good for Jeff hardy. A feud between jeff and edge would be gold.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 21, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Cena needs to turn heel...period. A move to smackdown would be good for Jeff hardy. A feud between jeff and edge would be gold.


When Hardy returned to WWE and he first faced Edge I wanted to see that feud . Of course Edge was in a program with Cena at that time. If Jeff goes to Smackdown,the ratings will go sky high especially in a feud with Edge.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 21, 2008)

I hope we don't end up seeing Cena ending the streak. Makes me vomit.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 21, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> I hope we don't end up seeing Cena ending the streak. Makes me vomit.



I'd be pissed at the E if they'd do it. 

Hopefully, the draft lottery won't be a screw up. Carlito needs to go back to SD so that they could fully utlize his potential.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 21, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> I hope we don't end up seeing Cena ending the streak. Makes me vomit.


If Cena beats Undertaker after all the greats that Taker has beaten, you know that he won't leave that building alive.


----------



## Buzz Killington (Feb 22, 2008)

While I can see the arguments for Jeff going to Smackdown, I still think he should win the Raw title. That's the true history of the WWWF/WWF/WWE, and as such, is more prestigious. I have a feeling that if he wins MITB, winning that title is only a matter of time.

I would also like to maybe see him feud with Matt over the belt. It could be done similar to Bret & Owen Hart. Matt could eventually turn heel and say how he was overlooked despite being the older brother. He is very good at worked shoots too, so he could do promos on how he was fired for being the victim of the Edge/Lita affair, while Jeff is pushed to the moon after being fired for drugs. 

Another possibility would be Jeff vs. a heel Brian Kendrick. I think Kendrick has the potential to be the next Shawn Michaels. Maybe even have him and London break up the same way the Rockers did, with Kendrick throwing London through a window, and emulating early-era HBK. That could set up a feud with his mentor (for those of you who don't know, Michaels actually trained both London and Kendrick), and eventually a title feud with Jeff.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 22, 2008)

Well since the Crusieweight Title appears to be gone? Would anyone like the idea of a WWE TV Title on Smackdown?


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 22, 2008)

Buzz Killington said:


> While I can see the arguments for Jeff going to Smackdown, I still think he should win the Raw title. That's the true history of the WWWF/WWF/WWE, and as such, is more prestigious. I have a feeling that if he wins MITB, winning that title is only a matter of time.
> 
> I would also like to maybe see him feud with Matt over the belt. It could be done similar to Bret & Owen Hart. Matt could eventually turn heel and say how he was overlooked despite being the older brother. He is very good at worked shoots too, so he could do promos on how he was fired for being the victim of the Edge/Lita affair, while Jeff is pushed to the moon after being fired for drugs.
> 
> Another possibility would be Jeff vs. a heel Brian Kendrick. I think Kendrick has the potential to be the next Shawn Michaels. Maybe even have him and London break up the same way the Rockers did, with Kendrick throwing London through a window, and emulating early-era HBK. That could set up a feud with his mentor (for those of you who don't know, Michaels actually trained both London and Kendrick), and eventually a title feud with Jeff.



Sounds interesting if ya ask me.


----------



## Buzz Killington (Feb 22, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> Well since the Crusieweight Title appears to be gone? Would anyone like the idea of a WWE TV Title on Smackdown?



Nah, there's still too many titles. A TV title on ECW would make more sense as a secondary title, but that's still a total of 9 (3 world titles, 3 secondary titles, 2 tag titles, and teh Women's Title), which is ridiculous.

I'm not saying end the brand split, but I am saying cut back on the titles used. Combine the 3 World Titles into one and, like they did in the early days, have the champion "float" between the 3 brands, and defend on all 3 shows. Do the same for the tag titles. The IC and US can either be combined, or they can be separate and brand-exclusive, or they can float as well, with the US being about equivalent to what the European Title was. The Women's Champion would also defend on all 3 shows as well.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 22, 2008)

Y2J As Champ Wouldnt Be Bad....


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 22, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Here's a question for everyone. How would you feel if Edge put an end to Undertaker's wrestlemania streak?


It wouldn't bother me at all, personally. Streaks in pro wrestling were made to be broken, so it's going to happen, it's just a matter of "when" and "who," not "if."

Hell, it doesn't even matter much to me who ends it as long as the match is awesome.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 22, 2008)

Actually, I Would Hate If Edge Put An End To The Winning Streak But Aslong As Its An Awesome Match And Taker Almost Wins, I Might Let It Slide


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 22, 2008)

Buzz Killington said:


> Nah, there's still too many titles. A TV title on ECW would make more sense as a secondary title, but that's still a total of 9 (3 world titles, 3 secondary titles, 2 tag titles, and teh Women's Title), which is ridiculous.
> 
> I'm not saying end the brand split, but I am saying cut back on the titles used. Combine the 3 World Titles into one and, like they did in the early days, have the champion "float" between the 3 brands, and defend on all 3 shows. Do the same for the tag titles. The IC and US can either be combined, or they can be separate and brand-exclusive, or they can float as well, with the US being about equivalent to what the European Title was. The Women's Champion would also defend on all 3 shows as well.


If WWE does that they won't be able to push all their talent. They need all 3 World Titles.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 22, 2008)

Spike_Uchiha said:


> Y2J As Champ Wouldnt Be Bad....



He needs to win a few matches and grow his hair back first.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 22, 2008)

lol......... Yeah....


----------



## Broleta (Feb 22, 2008)

Yeah Jericho still hasn't won clean at a PPV since returning


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 22, 2008)

I Still Think They Need To Put More Titles On The ECW Show...


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 22, 2008)

Not me. I think they need more people caring about the main title. For a while they had contender matches through tourneys and such. With one title you have everyone go for it. But they're making it where only the contender cares about it until the feud is over. Then again... who wants a title that Chavo won? NOT ME~!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 22, 2008)

lol Good Point, They Atleast Need The ECW Tag Titles Though


----------



## Broleta (Feb 22, 2008)

To be honest.. the 3rd brand shouldn't even be called ECW. It should be a new brand where they share the WHC with smackdown.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 22, 2008)

Agreed... I Stopped Watching Raw And ECW Because They Both Suck Now, I Only Watch Impact And Smackdown Now


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 22, 2008)

It isn't called ECW. It's called WWECW. 

I only watch Raw now. Mostly out of habit. I used to watch them all, but I've either stopped caring or just forget. Especially with TNA. I usually remember when it's over... >_>


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 22, 2008)

Yeah... I Used To Watch Them All...


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 22, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> If Cena beats Undertaker after all the greats that Taker has beaten, you know that he won't leave that building alive.



You can bet your ass he wont make it out alive. Shit, I'll be right in the front, leading the pack. It'll be a fucking riot.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 22, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> If Cena beats Undertaker after all the greats that Taker has beaten, you know that he won't leave that building alive.



I Truly Agree...


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 22, 2008)

Spike_Uchiha said:


> Yeah... I Used To Watch Them All...



Me too, but that was a while ago, back in the good ol days of wrestling, years 98. 99, and 2000. And the first half of 01.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 22, 2008)

Back When It Was 1998 Though I Was Like 4 Years Old, And I Only Watched WCW Back Then


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 22, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> You can bet your ass he wont make it out alive. Shit, I'll be right in the front, leading the pack. It'll be a fucking riot.


It'd be funny to see that try to happen just for the visual of Cena and Taker sonning a bunch of stupid, drunk dumbshits.


----------



## RodMack (Feb 22, 2008)

I sincerely doubt anyone will end Undertaker's undefeated steak at Mania. If it did, it should've been after Orton reversed the Chokeslam into an RKO.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 22, 2008)

Orton injured his shoulder in the build-up to that match and from what I've heard, they were actually considering putting him over Taker at WM at that time.

The streak will end since it's basically the last huge tool Vince can use to build a new star. And Taker being a throwback to the territory days probably understands the idea better than anybody else on the roster sans Flair.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 22, 2008)

Well, someone may in fact end Undertaker's streak, and with the points made about it truly being one of the last huge tools to make a new, huge star, I see it being done, but not till at least next year. This year I think Taker will win it, and yeah... 16-0 at WM.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 23, 2008)

Cena doesn't need to end it, but I doubt there's a bigger Mania match then that. Maybe Hogan/Cena...


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 23, 2008)

If there's one person who should end Taker's mania streak, it's Jeff Hardy, no one else. This guy is on fire right now.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 23, 2008)

Taker is invincible @ Mania I dont see him being jobbed >.>


----------



## b0rt (Feb 23, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> If there's one person who should end Taker's mania streak, it's Jeff Hardy, no one else. This guy is on fire right now.



As much as I love Jeff Hardy, and yeah, he was actually the TOP superstar ranked on the P25 last I checked it out, but realistically I'd go as far as to bet that the one who will actually beat Taker, will likely be either Cena or Orton I'll have to say. Or even maybe a new star that hasn't even come to WWE yet.

Don't forget the whole "Legend Killer" thing, that leads me to believe that one day, Orton/Taker II at WM, just a matter or this time Orton winning and kind of building his legacy and boosting him further, if that would be even possible, but more then anything help build that legacy.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 23, 2008)

Smackdown Was Excellent Last Night, That Jimmy Wang Yang Vs Shelton Benjamin Match Was Awesome


----------



## b0rt (Feb 23, 2008)

Spike_Uchiha said:


> Smackdown Was Excellent Last Night, That Jimmy Wang Yang Vs Shelton Benjamin Match Was Awesome



To be honest the only memorable, or mentionable part of yesterday's Smackdown to me, was when Show came and absolutely destroyed Rey. That was pretty good stuff.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 23, 2008)

The Chavo Vs Rey Match Wasnt Bad Either


----------



## Buzz Killington (Feb 23, 2008)

Shelton/Yang was excellent, even though it was obvious who was going over. Rey/Chavo wasn't bad considering Rey's injury. 

One thing I didn't get: Why don't Deuce & Domino just jump Festus before the match began and take him out before the bell rang? In one of J&F's early matches, D&D were shown backstage discussing doing exactly that should they ever wrestle each other.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 23, 2008)

Never try and use logic in pro wrestling. It doesn't work.

Booker never did give Randy that favor...


----------



## KushyKage (Feb 23, 2008)

Is it true???? Big show vs Mayweather???


----------



## b0rt (Feb 23, 2008)

KushyKage said:


> Is it true???? Big show vs Mayweather???



Yup. Wrestlemania, though not confirmed yet that I know of, it's quite obvious since Mayweather accepted Big Show's challenge. Though the real question is what type of match it will be. Boxing is the obvious choice, but who knows...


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 23, 2008)

Yes the annual celebrity bout. Sadly they never lose. 

Ake Bonno, LT, Trump... K-Fed XD


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 24, 2008)

I was suprised Maywhether got booed at RAW. I thought they would cheer. They booed him a little.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 24, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I thought they would cheer.



How come? I'd boo him for being smaller then Big Show's wrist.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 24, 2008)

lol, Big Show I hope destroys that homo.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Feb 24, 2008)

Do you guys think that Big Show vs. Khali is possible?


----------



## b0rt (Feb 24, 2008)

It's possible, but seeing as how both currently are heels it is unlikely at least for now, but it is most definetely a possiblilty say in a year?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 24, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I was suprised Maywhether got booed at RAW. I thought they would cheer. They booed him a little.


Well, they *were* in De La Hoya country aka Cali, so it wasn't that hard to believe. Plus, it kinda hurts him when he's always showing up with his full posse instead of going out there by himself.


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Feb 24, 2008)

I serioulsy think Maywhether will lose to the Big Show not badly but be pretty beaten up overall.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 24, 2008)

Leafy said:


> Do you guys think that Big Show vs. Khali is possible?



For Mania? No.

But you know damn well that Vince will have the match before Show leaves again.


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Feb 24, 2008)

Khali is a joke so if Big Show did face him and lose you know that Show would only be jobbing again. 

Big Show is imo a good wrestler for a big man, way better then some of the retards they have there now.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 24, 2008)

Judge Master said:


> Khali is a joke so if Big Show did face him and lose you know that Show would only be jobbing again.
> 
> Big Show is imo a good wrestler for a big man, way better then some of the retards they have there now.



To be honest, almost all of the big men they have now are mediocre at very best. Asides from Umaga, Undertaker, Big Show (based on how I saw him take out Rey) and really, that's about it.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 24, 2008)

Actually, all of the WWE's big man workers are pretty good aside from garbage like Snitsky and Mike Knox(Khali's extremely debateable, though).


----------



## KushyKage (Feb 24, 2008)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> Well, they *were* in De La Hoya country aka Cali, so it wasn't that hard to believe. Plus, it kinda hurts him when he's always showing up with his full posse instead of going out there by himself.



umm De la Hoya and Mayweather are in good terms right now, they made so much money together, Mayweather wants to work for him in his last comments. Anyways wow this sounds interesting, I normally dont watch wrestling but I might watch this for kicks. Thanks guys!


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Feb 24, 2008)

Umaga is one of the best for wrestling ability lately for a big man and of course Undertaker would be classified as the same with those chokeholds.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 24, 2008)

I love Umaga. I love his story, I love seeing him decimate, I respect his overall ability and like his athleticism for his size as well. He always puts on matches that are awesome I think, at PPV's especially. I may not like Cena, but I remember that classic with Umaga at the Royal Rumble I believe in 2007? It was awesome.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 24, 2008)

Umaga is definitly one of the best, the wwe has to offer. He deserves a push.


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Feb 24, 2008)

He does deserve a push but will they probably no time soon. Which really sucks as long as theres Cena Umaga will not have a chance. Damn Vinces Boy!


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 24, 2008)

Umaga probably won't do much on Raw other then a Kane type role. Many are saying ship him to SD!. He needs a mouthpiece though. So long as he didn't result in the same role... I say move him.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 24, 2008)

Umaga deserves a push indeed. His Elimation Chamber performance was excellent. He made his presence felt. I haven't seen that much dominance in a chamber since Goldberg.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 24, 2008)

Honestly, I don't think that Umaga needs a show or role change. What he is doing now is fine. I just wish to see him in more featured matches, because he's good.


----------



## kash3d (Feb 24, 2008)

Stop saying his name wrong it's


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 25, 2008)

Regal > Cena


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 25, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Regal > Cena


Regal is one of the most underrated superstars ever. He can brawl,he can be technical,he can be hardcore and brutal. This guy never got the push he deserved. When he went to RAW I had my hopes he would become IC Champ. General Manager? If Vince is there, what for?


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 25, 2008)

Not to mention he had character/mic skills.

I don't mind Regal as GM because I know he'll never be in the main event outside of a fanfic/SD! game career mode, so it's a capacity he can be enjoyed without watching Heat.


----------



## Buzz Killington (Feb 25, 2008)

At first I thought Umaga was just a new version of Kamala, only from Samoa instead of Uganda. However, his ring work has been steadily improving, and puts on especially good matches when against Jeff Hardy. His cage match against Jeff is so far my frontrunner for Match of the Year.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 25, 2008)

Yeah, I remember that corkscrew moonsault too. That was some awesome stuff.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 25, 2008)

KushyKage said:


> umm De la Hoya and Mayweather are in good terms right now, they made so much money together, Mayweather wants to work for him in his last comments.


Dude, I wasn't using that as the main reason the Cali fans hated him, but saying that Floyd and Oscar are chummy now doesn't mean that Oscar fans are going to start liking him anytime soon.



Perverted King said:


> Regal is one of the most underrated superstars ever. He can brawl,he can be technical,he can be hardcore and brutal. This guy never got the push he deserved.


Blame it on drugs and injuries. Vince is pretty much prolonging his career by making him a GM where he doesn't need to take bumps as much as if he were a full-time worker.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 25, 2008)

Yeah, Regal had a drug problem, and Mcmahon got him clean. Regal said it on the "Mcmahon" dvd. Mcmahon does a lot of good things, but for some reason, alot of wrestlers and other personalities like to make him out to be this cold, ruthless, son of a bitch who doesnt give a damn about anyone. In a interview, bret hart called mcmahon ruthless, saying he doesnt care about other people and their kids, seeing how he put a lot of people outta business in the 80's.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 25, 2008)

McMahon is what he is. But people tend to either love him or hate him. But people forget he _did_ get the WWE to what it is now, so if you like the WWE now, you obviously like Vince McMahon then, or at least respect him.


----------



## Rivayir (Feb 25, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Taker is invincible @ Mania I dont see him being jobbed >.>



Taker will probably win through disqualification and Edge will still be the champion.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 25, 2008)

In the case of Bret, he pretty much set himself up for what happened when he left the WWF, so why I think all promoters are carny scumbags, I can fully understand why Vince did what he did even if I didn't like it, personally. It's kind of a shame because I *really* wanted that Austin/Bret blowoff WM 14 main event, too.

Regal's not even the only guy he's paid to go to rehab(Sean Waltman and Eddy Guerrero) and from what I've heard, he would have paid for Kurt too if Angle didn't flake out like he did and left Vince with no choice but to fire him.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 25, 2008)

Lastier said:


> Taker will probably win through disqualification and Edge will still be the champion.


That would be horrible. This is Wrestlemania. DQ finish in one match ruins the whole PPV.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 25, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> That would be horrible. This is Wrestlemania. DQ finish in one match ruins the whole PPV.



The only 2 matches at WM that I would expect to _maybe_ end in a disqualification would be MVP/Hardy or JBL/Finlay. Seeing as how it's usually grudge matches or weak championship matches that end in a DQ.

I don't expect any other match to be a DQ, especially considering it is WM, therefore kind of guarantees great matches with memorable endings.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 25, 2008)

A stupid Playboy Bunny has been annouced for Wrestlemania at the press conference. Maria and Candice v. 2 Opponents to be named. This is ridiculous. There should be a Women's Title match. Candice v. Phoenix or Mickie v. Phoenix. The divas are hot and all but these matches shouldn't be at Mania.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Feb 25, 2008)

I can't wait to see Maria in Playboy. I think she is the only Diva in their without implants. No wait, Christy didn't have implants either.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 25, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> A stupid Playboy Bunny has been annouced for Wrestlemania at the press conference. Maria and Candice v. 2 Opponents to be named. This is ridiculous. There should be a Women's Title match. Candice v. Phoenix or Mickie v. Phoenix. The divas are hot and all but these matches shouldn't be at Mania.



I was thinking the same thing. Nobody wants to see a fucking playboy bunny match. When will the wwe learn that nobody likes this kind a thing? If it was just a regular match, with the gimmick being "battle of the playboy bunnies", to see which one reigns supreme over the other, I wouldnt mind. I bet u I can predict the match. In the match, all of them will be wearing some type of playboy bunny outfit, you can count on it. I hope the crowd chants "we want wrestling", or "boring" during this match. Maybe then the wwe will finally realize that nobody wants this bullshit.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 25, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> A stupid Playboy Bunny has been annouced for Wrestlemania at the press conference. Maria and Candice v. 2 Opponents to be named. This is ridiculous. There should be a Women's Title match. Candice v. Phoenix or Mickie v. Phoenix. The divas are hot and all but these matches shouldn't be at Mania.



I'm getting really tired watching matches related to that in WM. I expect the Women's Title to be defended. The divas are hot, but I'd like to see 'em wrestle.


----------



## RodMack (Feb 25, 2008)

Diva matches are pretty boring, no matter where. The only non-boring part of the match is watching the Divas.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 25, 2008)

I wouldn't mind seeing Mickie/Beth, which is kinda retarded to HOPE for seeing as Mickie is by-far the most over diva.


----------



## RodMack (Feb 25, 2008)

Mickie and Beth are pretty much the only Divas that can wrestle, though Melina is ok.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 25, 2008)

I doubt wrestling matters. To mainstream fans it's all about the panties.

Not that there's anything wrong with that. If you want to see WRESTLING, sadly WWE isn't for you... >_>


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 25, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> I doubt wrestling matters. To mainstream fans it's all about the panties.



I used to think like that a couple of years back. After watching some really great matches though, Diva matches barely mattered to me anymore. It's ok seeing them strut their stuff, but sadly not all Divas can wrestle.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 25, 2008)

Could Shawn have a concussion? or did he get hit in the nose


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 25, 2008)

Melina & Beth?

Get the fuck outta here Vince.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 25, 2008)

Tonight, they announced the divas who will participate in the bunny match. Beth, melina, maria, and Candice. Perhaps this wont be as bad as I thought. It is a wrestling match, right?


----------



## b0rt (Feb 25, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Nobody wants to see a fucking playboy bunny match. When will the wwe learn that nobody likes this kind a thing? If it was just a regular match, with the gimmick being "battle of the playboy bunnies", to see which one reigns supreme over the other, I wouldnt mind. I bet u I can predict the match. In the match, all of them will be wearing some type of playboy bunny outfit, you can count on it. I hope the crowd chants "we want wrestling", or "boring" during this match. Maybe then the wwe will finally realize that nobody wants this bullshit.



I would if I was in the crowd, at least I could see myself taking part in such a chant. It's mainly the Northeast only though that has fans like myself with the balls to do chants like that. Nowhere else, in this case Orlando, nah the fans would just enjoy it. I mean c'mon man, it's fucking Florida, people are only gonna be interested in puppies or whatever. Oh well.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 26, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Tonight, they announced the divas who will participate in the bunny match. Beth, melina, maria, and Candice. Perhaps this wont be as bad as I thought. It is a wrestling match, right?



I'm thinking like the Playboy tag @ WMXX


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 26, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Tonight, they announced the divas who will participate in the bunny match. Beth, melina, maria, and Candice. Perhaps this wont be as bad as I thought. It is a wrestling match, right?



With Beth in the mix, it could become a wrestling match. 

I'm having a hard time trying to picture her in a bunny outfit though.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 26, 2008)

Looks like Umaga will face Batista at Wrestlemania as Vickie and Regal had made a deal for a interpromotional match. Regal choose Umaga and Vickie will most likely choose Batista.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 26, 2008)

^I had that one nailed even before the Royal Rumble. ^.^

I'm definetely looking forward to it anyway.


----------



## RodMack (Feb 26, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> Looks like Umaga will face Batista at Wrestlemania as Vickie and Regal had made a deal for a interpromotional match. Regal choose Umaga and Vickie will most likely choose Batista.


That's most likely the case since Batista isn't currently in a feud so he'd have no one to face at Mania.


----------



## Hell Fire (Feb 26, 2008)

and no one likes Vickie


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 26, 2008)

If Umaga can get the same great effort out of Batista that Taker has, then I'm all for it.


----------



## Hell Fire (Feb 26, 2008)

i dont think he will

batista > Umaga


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 26, 2008)

...

That wasn't what I was talking about.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 26, 2008)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> If Umaga can get the same great effort out of Batista that Taker has, then I'm all for it.



I certainly hope that Batista ups his game the way he did when he faced Taker last year. I was like, "Damn! This guy is wrestling at a different level and I'm diggin' it."


----------



## Buzz Killington (Feb 26, 2008)

Taker pulled out a water to wine level miracle with Batista last year. That's unusual for him, as bad wrestlers usually drag him down, rather than him bringing them up. I don't think Umaga can do that same level of miracle work for him. Why not have heel vs. heel? Put in Mark Henry, Big Daddy V, or Great Khali, as the match will suck anyway, and heel vs. heel is much rarer in comparison to face vs. face.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 26, 2008)

Difference between their match and the usual Khali/Gonzalez trash Taker is working with is they were crapped on by the bookers and they were gonna prove to them and us that they deserved the main event.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm currently watching ECW and it looks like Kelly Kelly has improved in the ring. Santino is gold! hahahaha


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 26, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> I'm currently watching ECW and it looks like Kelly Kelly has improved in the ring. Santino is gold! hahahaha



Santino is good for a laugh and I like the way he dissed JR a few weeks ago about him erecting a monument. XD


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm looking forward to Shelton v. Punk v . Burke to name a #1 Contender. It should be a good match.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 27, 2008)

Did anybody hear about John Cena's interview, in which he had a few words for The Rock? Go to wrestlezone or wrestling-edge. I must say, I agree with Cena.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 27, 2008)

I agree with Cena as well. He pratically ignores WWE like it was nothing.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 27, 2008)

The Rock has been rather quiet about his WWE life. Maybe it's his way of indirectly saying that he's done with the WWE?


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 27, 2008)

Cena is just mad Rock won't come back to job to him...

Rock did not sell out. He grew up in the business and did everything one can do. You can't expect every legend to stay until they're broken and weak like Flair. Rock has won every major title and done it all. What's left for him to accomplish outside of dream matches? If he came back, he'd probably want Rey/Rock rather then the WWE desired HBK/Rock, Cena/Rock.

Cena is a fucking idiot. Rock has given back so much to the business. Shall we?

Jobbed the title to Brock when Taker/Austin refused.

Put over Goldberg for his debut.

Put over Evolution at MANIA.

Put over Eugene and the... DIVA SEARCH.

15th Anniversary, Mania... it will never be enough. Someone will always want more. Rock has done plenty. He doesn't owe us anything.

He gave us a solid 6-year WWE run where he probably put over more people WHILE ON TOP then most do when they're on retired/part time status (HBK, Flair, etc.) and he continued to do it for a while.

Rock is doing something he enjoys again.

Hogan has no passion for the business. Does the Rock come back to promote his films? No. But Hogan sure does... just saying. Coming out to talk about your projects is not showing passion. Sorry.

End rant.


----------



## Buzz Killington (Feb 27, 2008)

I am not mad at Rock for "selling out." He has said in every interview that he is always grateful to WWE and its fans. JR has also relayed this message on in his blog (which is not run by WWE, is not subject to their oversight, and JR has freely criticized the company on occasion there).

I am mad that he left without a decent heir selected. Rock himself was the heir to Steve Austin, so when Austin left, he was able to cushion the blow. He made the initial stages of the roster split interesting, and even got watchable matches out of Goldberg! However, when he got into acting, there was nobody with his level of charisma and in-ring ability for him to pass the torch on to. WWE floundered for some time before settling on Cena, who, love him or hate him, can't carry Rock's jockstrap. Had there been a noted success fans would embrace wholeheartedly, with passion and unbelievable ring and mic skills, it wouldn't be so bad. Unfortunately, Rocky left at a time when nobody like that was around.



> Hogan has no passion for the business. Does the Rock come back to promote his films? No. But Hogan sure does... just saying. Coming out to talk about your projects is not showing passion. Sorry.



Hogan has still done more for the business, or for WWE at least, than just about any other performer in history. The only ones with his remote level of influence and connection to the fans were Austin, Rock, and Bruno Sammartino. They try to build Cena to that level, but he just doesn't have that connection that Hogan has, and he never will.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 27, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Jobbed the title to Brock when Taker/Austin refused.


Austin never refused to job any title to Brock. He refused to job to Brock in a KOTR qualifier because something like that should have been built to, not thrown away on TV in a meaningless match.



> Put over Evolution at MANIA.


That was more Foley than Rock.



> 15th Anniversary, Mania... it will never be enough. Someone will always want more. Rock has done plenty. He doesn't owe us anything.
> 
> He gave us a solid 6-year WWE run where he probably put over more people WHILE ON TOP then most do when they're on retired/part time status (HBK, Flair, etc.) and he continued to do it for a while.
> 
> Rock is doing something he enjoys again.


I don't disagree, but lifers in the business pretty much think the same thing Cena is. Doesn't make it right, but that's how it works.



> However, when he got into acting, there was nobody with his level of charisma and in-ring ability for him to pass the torch on to. WWE floundered for some time before settling on Cena, who, love him or hate him, can't carry Rock's jockstrap.


Uh, business was going bad while he was still there. And saying there was no one with his level of in-ring ability is downright stupid as he wasn't even the best wrestler in the company at any point in time during his career(not saying he was bad because he was great, but there were better guys than him then and now). And enough of this "settling" shit, Cena was the biggest star in the company for over a year before they finally gave him the WWE Title. That's not "settling," that's called "being built up." It was no different for Rock and it was no different for Austin.



> They try to build Cena to that level, but he just doesn't have that connection that Hogan has, and he never will.


Neither Rock or Austin were either. Austin probably came the closest(Rock himself got turned on by the fans, something that never happened with Austin or Hogan), but the era of overexposure and the Internet pretty much ensures that there won't be another Hogan. Plus, it's retarded to try and compare different eras in terms of popularity because if Hogan didn't have nostalgia on his side, he'd be getting booed out of arenas this day and age.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 27, 2008)

Rock (much like Trish) is a smart man. He got out when he was still young and healthy. You don't see that too often. Most of the time people are broken down, dead or in a wheel chair. Not to say he lost his passion, but there was no more challenge for the man. Acting brings that for him. And we also have to remember this whole thing started when Vince forgot to renew Rock's contract around a Mania. From then Rock has distanced himself. And let's be perfectly honest... Rock doesn't need WWE anymore. He is busy as fuck. Sure he could make more appearances, but for that matter he could've never done the appearances he did.

WWE needs Rock more then Rock needs WWE.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 27, 2008)

Having some time to actually look over the interview, it could be a work.

We have to remember Cena's last interview said he wouldn't be back for Mania/RR... and he was. This could start a potential feud ala a confrontation at Mania.

Or Cena could just be a whiny little kid.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 27, 2008)

The Rock will be back. I know he will and like Radishman said Cena just wants the Rock to job to him which I would stop watching wrestling if he does.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 27, 2008)

See even if they did feud... it would be so embarassing for Cena. The Rock would own him on so many levels. Which I wouldn't mind seeing TBH...


----------



## Carlito Caribbean Cool (Feb 27, 2008)

Some wrestling news

- It looks like Umaga may be in line for another push on the RAW brand. WWE officials were especially impressed with Umaga's performance in the RAW Elimination Chamber at the No Way Out pay-per-view, as some felt he shined the whole match, and better than some of the other bigger names. Word is that The Samoan Bulldozer could be looking at another run with the WWE Intercontinental Title.

- Sources in WWE are reporting that Kane has sent word to a few people in the company that he is looking to retire from ring action in the next few years. Kane feels like he still has some gas left in the tank, but might want a run with WWE gold before hanging up the boots. One WWE source feels like this could be premature on Kane's part, and it could just be a way to get a push out of the WWE creative team. WWE officials see Kane as still having a lot to offer in helping get the younger stars over, which he enjoys, but some feel that the Kane character itself is pretty much dried up.

- The USA Network has announced that the April 7th edition of WWE Monday Night Raw will be three-hours long. As we reported a few days ago, the March 10th edition of Raw will also be three hours long. (Draft anyone?)

- Being that he has been quiet since his release, it is likely that Bobby Lashley agreed to terms with WWE that he would not say anything negative in public about the company.

-Umaga's Wrestlemania opponent is 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Batista.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 27, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> The Rock will be back. I know he will and like Radishman said Cena just wants the Rock to job to him which I would stop watching wrestling if he does.



I wouldn't like Rock to job to Cena. That's just too much. I'd be pissed if that were to happen.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 27, 2008)

> - The USA Network has announced that the April 7th edition of WWE Monday Night Raw will be three-hours long. As we reported a few days ago, the March 10th edition of Raw will also be three hours long. (Draft anyone?)


Hopefully it is. The rosters are pretty badly balanced. Smackdown and ECW are full of mid-card talent while lacks main event talent. RAW has main event talent but lacks mid-card talent. Hopefully we will get a good draft this year and not like last year's crap. 

I'm hoping

Y2J to Smackdown
Jeff Hardy to Smackdown
Kennedy to Smackdown
Umaga to Smackdown
MVP to RAW
Matt Hardy to RAW
Elijah Burke to RAW
CM Punk to RAW


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 27, 2008)

Y'know, now I wish Rock would come back just to job to Cena because if it happens and some of you actually follow through with your "I won't watch wrestling again!" spiels, maybe there won't be so much bitching in this thread.


----------



## Buzz Killington (Feb 27, 2008)

Nah, the IWC is like Statler and Waldorf from the Muppet Show. No matter how much we bitch and heckle and complain, we always come back week after week.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 27, 2008)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> Y'know, now I wish Rock would come back just to job to Cena because if it happens and some of you actually follow through with your "I won't watch wrestling again!" spiels, maybe there won't be so much bitching in this thread.



I'd still watch it tbh, but the pissy feeling won't go away that easily.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 28, 2008)

I don't watch much to begin with. Just Raw, not that I ever threatened to stop watching. If the abysmal Cena era didn't throw me away, I doubt anything will.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 28, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> I don't watch much to begin with. Just Raw, not that I ever threatened to stop watching. If the abysmal Cena era didn't throw me away, I doubt anything will.



Oh really? Well well, how about the "Khali Era"?


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 28, 2008)

I can stomach Khali. He's never there for more then 5 minutes and rarely the focal point.

Yes Khali > Cena in my eyes. You can go on and on about Cena supposedly being "the best worker in the world", but doesn't change the fact that he's boring as shit, matches are dull and his promos are cringe-worthy.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 28, 2008)

I never got to enjoy the Khali era that much. Yeah he beat Batista and Kane in a Triple Threat Match, but his performance in that match as well as his other mathes is lackluster at best. It's more entertaining seeing his manager/translator trying to parody some random superstar. Now that, that's cool. XD


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 28, 2008)

I hated the Khali Era simply becuase Kane deserved the title more than him. I guess you can't compete with Vince's love for big men.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 28, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> I hated the Khali Era simply becuase Kane deserved the title more than him. I guess you can't compete with Vince's love for big men.



Agreed. Kane can put up a match that's light years better than Khali. I'm glad that Khali's title reign was only temporary. Hell, when he became champ, I thought ,"WTF?! This guy still needs some ring work for Pete's sake." 

At least Edge has the belt now and I ain't bitchin' about that.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 28, 2008)

Am I the only one that finds it absolutely retarded that they would decide a world title holder in a battle royale? First Kurt and then Khali. I understand the need to crown a champ, but that's lame.

I like TNA's way of BR of having the final 2 compete in a regular match.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 28, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> I hated the Khali Era simply becuase Kane deserved the title more than him. I guess you can't compete with Vince's love for big men.


I wish Kevin Nash and Razor Ramone stayed longer


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 28, 2008)

Anyone ordering Mania?

IIRC the price is 55 for standard.

Last PPV I ordered was WM22.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 28, 2008)

Radishman im a pirate  
I download it illegally


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 28, 2008)

This is an anime board. I doubt there's a poster here who isn't.

Wanna share your hoard? <_<


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm going to Wrestlemania live this year. Me and my family haven't miss Wrestlemania since Wrestlemania 15.


----------



## Shawn_D (Feb 28, 2008)

Just watched Raw...  at Regal calling Vickie Guerrero a 'cheeky cow'...Regal is gold on the mic


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 28, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> I'm going to Wrestlemania live this year. Me and my family haven't miss Wrestlemania since Wrestlemania 15.



That was my first. I didn't get into wrestling until Summerslam-Survivor Series beforehand. Yep I'm an Attitude Era Brat.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 28, 2008)

Shawn_D said:


> Just watched Raw...  at Regal calling Vickie Guerrero a 'cheeky cow'...Regal is gold on the mic


I like how he and Jericho were exchanging words. Jericho was like "Hey Sweetheart" and Regal was like "Hello Sunshine, do you want some tea?"


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 28, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Radishman im a pirate
> I download it illegally



I get my bootlegs on occassion too. 

I loved the Regal Jericho exchange. It's gold.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 28, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> I can stomach Khali. He's never there for more then 5 minutes and rarely the focal point.
> 
> Yes Khali > Cena in my eyes. You can go on and on about Cena supposedly being "the best worker in the world", but doesn't change the fact that he's boring as shit, matches are dull and his promos are cringe-worthy.



You couldnt possibly hate Cena that much? His matches arent really dull(tlc with edge, raw with shawn michaels). His promos arent too bad either. Dude explain to me how you can prefer khali over Cena.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 28, 2008)

What I meant was I'll take Khali over Cena anyday. Translation: ANYONE but him. XD

Let's be honest here... those two matches you listed, are few and far between. For starters the TLC was from almost 2 years ago and the Raw match was nearly a year ago. Granted he has been out for 3 WHOLE MONTHS... but still. I heard great things about the Umaga/LMS, but haven't seen it.

For the most part I find Cena's matches quite tiresome. He can tell a story in the ring sure, but you know what... I've already read the book 100x. It just doesn't work for me. Cena is the dominant champion who plays the never-say-die underdog in every match. ZZZ zzz ZZZ

His promos make me claw my hair out, which is cool because I have a buzz cut. If you ignore his third grade humor his talks about respect and never backing down are corny beyond belief. I don't expect nwo/Austin swearfests, but hearing him talk is embarassing. I remember a scene where he was lacing up for WM22 against Trips. Dad walked by having not seen WWE since probably WM18 said he was a dork. HE IS! Look at how he dresses. He dresses like his demographic.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 28, 2008)

So much Cena hatred I see. 

Nonetheless, his promos have become dull for the fact that you know what he's going to say half of the time. As for his never-say-die persona in the ring, well, he's doing ok for making everyone feel it, but the way he wrestles has become far too predictable with his 5 moves of doom. Cena has to further mix and mash his game imo coz people are really getting tired of his act. I can tell that the guy is dedicated, but throwing in something new to the mix to breath life on a fast-aging gig wouldn't hurt at all. Maybe go heel again and be the trash talking rapper that he was years ago. Hell, I think he was more entertaining back then. As much as we can suggest stuff for Cena, it's all unfortunately in the bookers hands and most of all Vince.


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 28, 2008)

the more i see ODB on tna, the more i cant stand the character.....even her random "yells" sound fake....


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 29, 2008)

> As for his never-say-die persona in the ring, well, he's doing ok for making everyone feel it, but the way he wrestles has become far too predictable with his 5 moves of doom. Cena has to further mix and mash his game imo coz people are really getting tired of his act.


"Mix and mash his game"? He doesn't wrestle the same exact match with different opponents. Umaga, HBK, Khali, Lashley, and Orton are all guys he had top-flight matches with last year before the injury and in none of their feuds did Cena have a match that was anywhere near the same as the feud that came before it or after it.

Now if you're talking about finishing sequences(I can't really tell because you just kinda jump from talking about one thing to another in a really vague way), every worker's like that.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 29, 2008)

Cena to me is proof that Vince is stubborn beyond belief. "I'll show that evil Internet!". His hate isn't as prominent as it was in 06, but it hasn't gone away. I doubt people do it to be "cool" because heaven forbid people dislike someone who gets shoved down our throat.

Cena is corny and lame. Went to watch the WM22 main event and seeing Cena's entrance with the "thug" theme... did they think Cena was actually going to be cheered for that? >___>


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 29, 2008)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> Now if you're talking about finishing sequences(I can't really tell because you just kinda jump from talking about one thing to another in a really vague way), every worker's like that.



I was talking about his 5 trademark moves that are executed in sequential fashion. I was thinkin' maybe spread out those moves some more during the match. 

Sorry about the vagueness. I had a lot of things that I wanted to express, but I failed in expressing them properly. Y'see, I'm posting even in the middle of work. XD


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 29, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> You couldnt possibly hate Cena that much? His matches arent really dull(tlc with edge, raw with shawn michaels). His promos arent too bad either. Dude explain to me how you can prefer khali over Cena.


I prefer Hornswoggle over Cena, anybody actually. Cena really is a eyesore


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 29, 2008)

And call it a conspiracy, but I say they fucked Orton's reign with Cena out on purpose to make him seem wanted again. Orton was great before No Mercy. Although they probably had it planned even if Cena wasn't injured...


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 29, 2008)

Cena really isnt wanted even when he returned he was boo'ed immediately.


----------



## Buzz Killington (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm not a Cena fan for several reasons:

First, his rap gimmick. I hate rap. And I really hate white suburban kids who try to rap. That's how Cena comes across. 

Secondly, he isn't all that great in the ring. There have been worse, and champions at that (Diesel/Kevin Nash, Ultimate Warrior, Goldberg). But seeing him blitz through Jericho, Christian, Angle, HHH, Edge, Lashley, and other great wrestlers as champion was way too much. All those guys deserved the belt way more, not to mention Undertaker, Kane, Big Show, Jeff Hardy, and now Jericho's back and again deserves it more. It's just wrong that those guys never get their push when a midcard-caliber wrestler with a midcard-caliber gimmick is made to look invincible.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 29, 2008)

Buzz Killington said:


> I'm not a Cena fan for several reasons:
> 
> * First, his rap gimmick. I hate rap. And I really hate white suburban kids who try to rap. That's how Cena comes across.*
> 
> * Secondly, he isn't all that great in the ring.* There have been worse, and champions at that (Diesel/Kevin Nash, Ultimate Warrior, Goldberg). But seeing him blitz through Jericho, Christian, Angle, HHH, Edge, Lashley, and other great wrestlers as champion was way too much. All those guys deserved the belt way more, not to mention Undertaker, Kane, Big Show, Jeff Hardy, and now *Jericho's back and again deserves it more. It's just wrong that those guys never get their push when a midcard-caliber wrestler with a midcard-caliber gimmick is made to look invincible.*



I cant agree more


----------



## b0rt (Feb 29, 2008)

In addition to all the Cena hate, let me just say, STOP OPENING EVERY DAMN SHOW WITH HIM, I'm sick if seeing that ugly mutha fucka everytime it's 5 after 9 and I turn on Raw.


----------



## Rivayir (Feb 29, 2008)

Cena = Sasuke?

Vince = Kishi?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 29, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Cena really isnt wanted even when he returned he was boo'ed immediately.



That's because he was going againts HHH, and we all know who gets cheered, and who gets booed whenever those two face off.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 29, 2008)

Buzz Killington said:


> I'm not a Cena fan for several reasons:
> 
> First, his rap gimmick. I hate rap. And I really hate white suburban kids who try to rap. That's how Cena comes across.
> 
> Secondly, he isn't all that great in the ring. There have been worse, and champions at that (Diesel/Kevin Nash, Ultimate Warrior, Goldberg). But seeing him blitz through Jericho, Christian, Angle, HHH, Edge, Lashley, and other great wrestlers as champion was way too much. All those guys deserved the belt way more, not to mention Undertaker, Kane, Big Show, Jeff Hardy, and now Jericho's back and again deserves it more. It's just wrong that those guys never get their push when a midcard-caliber wrestler with a midcard-caliber gimmick is made to look invincible.



Every single one of those guys you mentioned that "deserve the title more", have had it already. For christ sakes, who the hell wants to see Big show as wwe champ? Do I need to remind you how much of a horror show ECW was, when he was champ? And Kane is so washed up, it's not even funny. As far as Hardy is concerned, we have to be patient. Dont worry, Jeff's time to shine will come eventually. There's no need to rush things. Him beating Orton at the r.r would have been horrible, because then he would have had to defend it at mania, and most likely would have lost it. And Undertaker always gets a damn push. Jericho just got back. How does he deserve it more, when he's been at home, sittin on his ass for about 3 years, and tool part in that aweful "dancin with the stars"? Quite frankly, compared to Cena, Jericho doesnt deserve a damn thing.Cena's been busting his ass harder than Jericho. By the way, it was bad for the wwe to throw jericho into the title picture as soon as he got back. Please people, you must have patience.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 29, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Dont worry, Jeff's time to shine will come eventually. There's no need to rush things. Him beating Orton at the r.r would have been horrible,



Time to shine? Eventually? Dude, Jeff has been in the WWE more then long enough now to have held the title, you make it sound like he's some 24 year old kid who's like some bigtime underdog going against a phenom or something. 

And having Jeff winning the title would have actually worked best, opening the show with Jeff instead of Cena, Orton, or H would have actually worked a lot better.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 29, 2008)

Schizm said:


> Time to shine? Eventually? Dude, Jeff has been in the WWE more then long enough now to have held the title, you make it sound like he's some 24 year old kid who's like some bigtime underdog going against a phenom or something.
> 
> And having Jeff winning the title would have actually worked best, opening the show with Jeff instead of Cena, Orton, or H would have actually worked a lot better.



So what if he's "been in the wwe long enough now to have held the title". This year, 2008, is the right time. Ask yourself, before the 2007, did you ever think that Jeff Hardy would even be the world title picture? Of course not, that's because at the time, he wasnt ready. He wasnt a believable main eventer. What im trying to say is, right now, 2008, is the right time. This situation is similar to Edge. Before 05, before he became the rated r superstar, no one thought he be in the world title picture. Be honest, we all he stayed in the mid-card. We had no idea he become one of the best wrestlers in the wwe today.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 29, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Cena to me is proof that Vince is stubborn beyond belief. "I'll show that evil Internet!".


Vince doesn't really give a shit about the Internet, that's more Vince Russo-ish.



pervy_hermit said:


> I was talking about his 5 trademark moves that are executed in sequential fashion. I was thinkin' maybe spread out those moves some more during the match.


Kinda goes back to all the various times I've addressed it: All wrestlers do it, it's just that this day and age with the business more overexposed than ever before, it's more noticeable.



Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Cena really isnt wanted even when he returned he was boo'ed immediately.


Were you even watching the Rumble? He got the biggest pop of the night, probably of the year up to this point.



Buzz Killington said:


> I'm not a Cena fan for several reasons:
> 
> First, his rap gimmick. I hate rap. And I really hate white suburban kids who try to rap. That's how Cena comes across.


The only thing that connects Cena to the rap gimmick is his ring attire. He hasn't used the gimmick itself in years. 



> Secondly, he isn't all that great in the ring. There have been worse, and champions at that (Diesel/Kevin Nash, Ultimate Warrior, Goldberg). But seeing him blitz through Jericho, Christian, Angle, HHH, Edge, Lashley, and other great wrestlers as champion was way too much.


None of those guys you listed are better than current Cena is. Jericho is really blah with a few bright spots. Current Christian is certainly better than he was when he left the WWE, but he wouldn't even sniff the top 10 in the WWE right now. I've already talked about Angle numerous times, but he's so overhyped for being such a shitty pro wrestler it's hilarious to me now. HHH can emulate 80's Flair all he wants, but he's not even 1/4 as good as that Flair was. Edge(even though I'm a huge mark for him) ranged from pretty decent to fucking terrible depending on who he was working with til 06 and the 2nd part of the Cena feud where both guys raised their games to where they're two of the best in the company. Lashley? What the FUCK? Lashley has NEVER BEEN A GOOD WRESTLER. He looked great on SD because that roster at the time was filled with top flight workers who made him look better than he actually was and when he got moved away from them, he was exposed as the below average wrestler he really was.



> All those guys deserved the belt way more, not to mention Undertaker, Kane, Big Show, Jeff Hardy, and now Jericho's back and again deserves it more.


Oh sweet Jeebus, not the "these guys deserved it more" horseshit argument... Let's actually break this list down now(using the time when each worker was on the same brand with Cena when he had the title, obviously), shall we?

Undertaker: Wasn't going to happen because he'd already feuded with JBL and was going into a program with Orton before WM 21.

Big Show: JBL had already gotten over as a huge heel and you wanted him to drop the belt to a barely over Big Show? At No Way Out of all places? Get the fuck outta here.

Jeff Hardy: He didn't get as over as he currently is til AFTER Cena's injury and the WWE hardly ever books a major title change so close to WM unless it's for the WM main event they've been building to for months or the champion isn't going to be there for WM(Flair in 92, Hart in 93, and Rock in 2001). So that's just tough breaks for Jeff, but I'm sure he's perfectly fine with winning MITB and getting the title over the summer if not a bit sooner(and thus getting more build-up and a longer reign).

Jericho: He didn't get it back in 2005 because he was retiring. He didn't get it last year when he came back because he was bland as hell and barely over.

Kane: Oh sweet mother of holy FUCK! Kane? KANE? He hasn't been relevent or worth a damn in YEARS.



> It's just wrong that those guys never get their push when a midcard-caliber wrestler with a midcard-caliber gimmick is made to look invincible.


"Never got their push?" All of those guys(sans Jeff) have been champions in the past and FAILED AT IT(with Taker being the possible lone exception). I'm sure someone's going to want to argue Kane since he only had the belt one day back in 98, but let's face facts here. His shelf life as a potential title holder has been dead and buried since Hunter beat him and made him un-mask in 2002, so I don't even want to hear it.

And that shit about "midcard-caliber wrestler with a midcard-caliber gimmick" is just grasping at straws, dude. If it were even remotely true, Cena would have never gotten as over as he did in 2003/04 and he wouldn't have become as good a wrestler as he is now. And really though... "midcard-caliber wrestler"? That's some deep-fried horseshit right there. I'd actually like you to tell me what the difference is between "midcard-caliber" and "main event-caliber" if you don't mind.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 29, 2008)

The idea of Jeff winning MITB sounds good, and yeah getting him over obviously wouldn't be bad at all, so I'm for that. lol, I hope Cena loses it to Jeff though, that would almost be _too_ good.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 29, 2008)

It'll probably be Orton or HHH he beats since he has unresolved history with both.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 29, 2008)

I don't hate John Cena but I fucking hat his STFU move like OMG can one guy overreact more on that move than him!?!?!  But like my friend said to me once.............look at the Raw Roster now.......who really can they push to be the new WWE champ??  Their Jeff Hardy push has gotten them nowhere.......Jeff still has to get people to chant his name by saying Hardy Hardy himself..........So why not a suburban white rapper to be chump..err champ..


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 29, 2008)

Shadow said:


> I don't hate John Cena but I fucking hat his STFU move like OMG can one guy overreact more on that move than him!?!?!


What the hell are you talking about?



> But like my friend said to me once.............look at the Raw Roster now.......who really can they push to be the new WWE champ??


There's like 5 or 6 people that are main event-level or close enough. Your friend just doesn't pay attention.



> Their Jeff Hardy push has gotten them nowhere.......Jeff still has to get people to chant his name by saying Hardy Hardy himself..........


Ummm... "nowhere"? He gets either the biggest or second biggest pop on RAW whenever he comes out now. I'd say that's getting a bit farther than "nowhere". And you even pay attention to the crowds? They chant "Hardy, Hardy" on their own, not because he prompts them.



> So why not a suburban white rapper to be chump..err champ..


Another person who doesn't understand the difference between a character and a gimmick...


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 29, 2008)

still dont like cena, but it is pretty funny to see people get upset about his sequence of moves, those 4 or 5 he ends most matches with. just about every wrestler does it. i still remember Bret Harts stuff, usually would be (order varied at times) elbow drop from 2nd turnbuckle, headbutt, atomic drop, russian leg sweep, and then sharpshooter.

didnt always use all of those, but some variation of those moves are found at the end of many of his matches.

surely most everyone can remember Hogans moves, most predictable ever.....

i'd also like to add, the Rock had a pretty predictable set of moves too..


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 29, 2008)

Buzz Killington said:


> I'm not a Cena fan for several reasons:
> 
> First, his rap gimmick. I hate rap. And I really hate white suburban kids who try to rap. That's how Cena comes across.


That's why he was a good heel. That character made you LOVE to hate him. How could you not? But a white rapper is anything but a face...



> But seeing him blitz through Jericho, Christian, Angle, HHH, Edge, Lashley, and other great wrestlers as champion was way too much. All those guys deserved the belt way more, not to mention Undertaker, Kane, Big Show, Jeff Hardy, and now Jericho's back and again deserves it more.


Jericho I understand him going through and I LOL'D at anyone who thought he was gonna win. Jericho was midcard for years and the ONLY reason he got a title shot was... because he was rock. >_>

Christian should've been given a run. He was over and even got cheered over the champs in the UK.

Edge also got screwed at Mania. But hey, Edge went on to have MOTN while Cena got booed out the building in one of the most overrated Mania matches of the 00's.

Lashley... I won't even go there. Cena deserved to go over...



Rated R Superstar said:


> For christ sakes, who the hell wants to see Big show as wwe champ? Do I need to remind you how much of a horror show ECW was, when he was champ?


IMO Big Show was the best WWECW champ we had.



ShadowReplication1480 said:


> What the hell are you talking about?


Shouldn't be any confusion to their post. Look at Cena's face when he puts it on. Submission intensity or is he passing a stone? 

My personal issue with the 5 moves of doom isn't that Cena does it, most wrestlers have certain signature moves they do... but Cena's moveset is so unbelievably bad...

Clothesline? Okay...

Shouldertackle? Fine.

Again? Seriously?

That sitoutbomb thing looks shitty as hell. Watch Val Venis do the move. Least it has some impact...

5 Knuckle Shuffle... his hand barley connects and even when it does... how is that a move? I know I know people's elbow, but at least it looked like it did damage.

FU wouldn't hurt even if it was performed on a bed of Mortal Kombat spikes...


----------



## Pink Floyd (Feb 29, 2008)

Cena is a good entertainer, but he can't wrestle for jack poop.

And as for Cena's moveset, the element of suprise is not in a lot of superstar's movesets anymore. 

Unlike Randy Orton.


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 29, 2008)

Oreogasm said:


> Cena is a good entertainer, but he can't wrestle for jack poop.
> 
> And as for Cena's moveset, the element of suprise is not in a lot of superstar's movesets anymore.
> 
> Unlike Randy Orton.



meh, dont much care for Orton either, tho, seeing his finisher reminds me of watching old DDP matches at least.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Feb 29, 2008)

RKo is similar to the Diamond Cutter, but much more athletism and UMPH put in it. I love how Orton can counter out of anything, and RKO the person.


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 29, 2008)

Oreogasm said:


> RKo is similar to the Diamond Cutter, but much more athletism and UMPH put in it. I love how Orton can counter out of anything, and RKO the person.



eh, ddp could pretty well do the same, go back and watch his old matches and see all the crazy ways he hit that move.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 29, 2008)

This has turned into a Cena bashing thread 

Cena is just limited in the ring becuase that how his *"gimmick"* is being booked. Cena has a what people call *"The 5 Moves of Doom".* As far as I renember Cena does good moves like a few different styles of suplexes before he gets to those moves. Those 5 moves are simply his finishing sequence. Let's talk about moves shall we.

The Rock-The Rock Bottom, The People's Elbow, Sharpshooter, DDT and Spinebuster.
Triple H-Pedigree, Spinebuster, Facebuster, Knee to the Face and Brawling
Shawn Michaels- Superkick, Top Rope Elbow,Modified Figure 4,Inverted Atomic Drop and Chops
Stone Cold-Mostly consisted of brawling and finishing the Stunner.

Look above! 4 of the greatest WWE Superstars in history. As you can see their finishing sequence is not much better than Cena's.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 29, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Shouldn't be any confusion to their post. Look at Cena's face when he puts it on. Submission intensity or is he passing a stone?


Dude, all wrestlers make stupid fucking faces when doing submissions. Brock looked like he was getting anally violated when he used to do the Brock Lock. Flair tended to look like he was laughing or crying when he slapped on the Figure Four back in the day. Benoit looked like he had to take a massive shit after a night of some bad Mexican food while doing the Crossface. And those are just off the top of my head.



> My personal issue with the 5 moves of doom isn't that Cena does it, most wrestlers have certain signature moves they do... but Cena's moveset is so unbelievably bad...


That can be said for any face. Jeff Hardy's comeback offense is terrible too, yet people don't bitch. And for that matter, HHH and HBK had shitty comeback offense, as well. Seriously, this is such a weak point that I don't see why we're even talking about it.


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 29, 2008)

yea...no one looks good while doing submission....just back to shamrock....hart looked kinda weird too....

my problem with the STFU is theres nothing special about it...in fact..it hink he just added a U to the end of the name....and he does it rather poorly....i mean...last time i saw him do it, i could see the guys head moving freely..it was sad...


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 29, 2008)

It was bad enough pre-WM21 when Cena would dump his opponents off in the FU without even going down with them. It doesn't make the move much more impactful, but it's something. I swear half the time a basic body/scoopslam looks more devastating then the FU.

Then again... stuff like superplexes, DDT's, and for some reason it slips me... but the move where they bounce off the ropes and you scoop them into a high-impact slam. Lots of wrestlers do it. Not the sidewalk slam... ugh I can't figure it out. Those moves look a lot better then a lot of finishers.

Then again WWE matches tend to resemble SD! vs. Raw matches then wrestling. Beat on them for a minute to load special, hit special, end match.

Hell with Cena he just needs to taunt enough to load it up.


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Feb 29, 2008)

The FU is one of the simplest moves to land, of course there being others but lets leave that be. All he's doing is placing the man over his shoulders and realeasing him off his right side, if im not mistaken. Lets compare the FU to the F5.(similar but not quite) One major difference, Cena barely tosses the man over his shoulder and basically dropping him on his head. Brock (back in the day) threw his opponent in a spinning motion in the air into a face buster. 

PK yes almost every huge legend has "5 moves of doom" as they call it. Heres the deal though Cena does not do much outside his special moveset. Cena has barely any basics to him at all. Triple H for example does do Pedigree, spinebuster, facebuster and yes brawling Tecqs, but he does all types of submissions, especially directed at the legs. 

HBK has more wrestling ability then John Cena ever will btw and to say or even compare Cena to a "Lengend" is disgraceful and a shame on his name. 

I have nothing against Cena or his gig but he should be a jobber until he improves the basics.


----------



## Dan (Feb 29, 2008)

Wrestling is the shit, but I have stopped watching it a bit. Before sometimes you didn't know if it was real or not.

But now you know everything is fake.


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Feb 29, 2008)

It is fake which in my case, I could care less. I love the hype that wrestling gives off. It's sad though when wrestlers Mic Skills are not even close to some of the legendary wrestlers, but meh.


----------



## Dan (Feb 29, 2008)

Wrestling is cool, But sometimes the main story line bores me and it gets repetitive.

I mean how many times is the undertaker gonna come back and terrorize someone.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 29, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Then again WWE matches tend to resemble SD! vs. Raw matches then wrestling. Beat on them for a minute to load special, hit special, end match.
> 
> Hell with Cena he just needs to taunt enough to load it up.






Judge Master said:


> The FU is one of the simplest moves to land, of course there being others but lets leave that be.


Okay, no. No move is "simple" because you can easily fuck up a scoop slam and kill somebody, so it's better to not even go down this route.



> Heres the deal though Cena does not do much outside his special moveset.


Yes he does. Are you judging him by his regular TV matches where the workers hardly have any time to do anything aside from the basics?



> Cena has barely any basics to him at all.


Okay, what are "the basics" since you seem to know this and he doesn't?



> Triple H for example does do Pedigree, spinebuster, facebuster and yes brawling Tecqs, but he does all types of submissions, especially directed at the legs.


"All types of submissions", MY ASS. He's used a grand total of three since he turned heel in 99. One of them was just a fucking resthold, the other was used in a one off match against Benoit and never seen again, and the last he only uses when either teaming with or feuding against Flair. The subs I'm talking about? The sleeper(used only when he's a heel), the Indian Deathlock, and the Figure 4.

Please do your homework before spouting off bullshit. 



> HBK has more wrestling ability then John Cena ever will btw and to say or even compare Cena to a "Lengend" is disgraceful and a shame on his name.


Oh stop acting all hurt because some people don't think HBK is all that great. 



> I have nothing against Cena or his gig but he should be a jobber until he improves the basics.



Again, please tell me what the "basics" are since you seem to know them and apparently a guy that's been a pro for almost a decade and is the biggest star in the biggest pro wrestling company in the world doesn't. Seriously, I want to hear this.


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 29, 2008)

meh..i dont get why you argue to defend cena...it doesnt matter what he can do, im sure he really has the talent to do more then he does in ring, sadly, he doesnt get to, his current gimmick doesnt seem to allow for much, especially in the matches most seen on TV. 

anyways the point is. IT DOESNT MATTER. we dont like cena, most anyways, no matter how much you try to defend his abilities and act like you know so much more, were still not gonna like cena, hes annoying, hes boring, and were all sick of seeing him. get over it all ready.

as for HBK, hes talented, he just cant do what he used to do any more, hes getting old...to many injuries, not much left for him, but ill never forget stuff like his old fueds with bret hart, they had some amazing matches.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 29, 2008)

HBK will deliver at Mania. I thought his match with Vince was not as good as his usual fare (some people say it was that Mania's MOTN... LOL WTF!) he usually goes out for the big show.


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Feb 29, 2008)

Haha because retards actually think hes something great when hes nothing than an utter joke. Sorry folks if Cena wins the title wrestling will officially suck. This is why Orton should win young talent with actual wrestling ability, Triple H is good but getting old therefore will probably not win this match. If he does I guess they will give him one more title reign before he goes, but if he does win bring old H back as the heel he should be. 

Have you ever looked at John Cena's move set? Look at the most common move he will do Elbow Smash. When opponent on the ground well we have 5 knuckle shuffle, an arm bar and guess what a few stomp teqs(Such as angry stomp and a stomp to the groin). Most typical grapple move by Cena will be a powerbomb, DDT, forearm smash, and a Suplex. That is Cena's basic move set without his specials excluding 5 knuckle shuffle. I understand that Cena is a brawler but come on it's almost sad on how little he knows about the whole sport in genral, he's Vinces boy and gets what he wants. To me that doesn't look to hard. Don't believe me check out his move set list, not too empressing considering guys like Randy Orton have a vast knowledge in the WWE. I don't like Cena as a wrestler, he does have charsima and amazing Mic skill but his ability lacks. End of story.

HBK will retire soon enough as will Undertaker, and possibably Kane. They are all over 40 I believe. I can see Taker actually retiring next Wrestlemanina. 

Bret Hart was an amazing wrestler, what he brought to the ring was a whole new level of ability and true talent unlike some wrestlers these days. Guys that compare to Bret Hart would be Angle, Benoit and Eddie Guerrero.

EDIT: HBK is the showstopper of course he's going to go all out for the big event, hes a great crowd pleaser.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 29, 2008)

HBK > Cena


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 29, 2008)

A good wrestler is not defined by the amount of moves they do. Hogan is the most successful wrestler alive and his moveset was limited. It's what you do with the moves that counts. Sadly casual WRESTLING fans don't like WRESTLING. XD They want "sports entertainment" and I'd love to know why the wrestling isn't entertaining to them...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 29, 2008)

> anyways the point is. IT DOESNT MATTER. we dont like cena, most anyways, no matter how much you try to defend his abilities and act like you know so much more, were still not gonna like cena, hes annoying, hes boring, and were all sick of seeing him. get over it all ready.



When the hell have I been trying to make people like him? God, I must have said about 50 times in this thread that if you don't like him, then huzzah. There are guys other people like that I don't, but I don't sit here making stupid shit up about them like I'm trying to prove I don't like the guy more than anyone else.




Judge Master said:


> Bullshit.


Way to strike out there, champ. Come back when you can formulate an actual rebuttal.


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 1, 2008)

the point im trying to make, is any time anyone says anything bad about cena you jump on them. i mean, if you want to forever argue with them about cena, i suppose thats fine, but personally, im getting sick or reading it, every week...its getting old. perhaps they have bad arguments for why they hate cena, but let it go, then perhaps one of these weeks we can get to a REAL topic on wrestling, rather then everyone yelling back and forth about Cena..

maybe like how TNA continues to ruin potentially good matches with crappy endings (for example that ladder match last week) seriously...they let him win by having someone else climb the ladder? (i wont even go into the crap i think about that belt to begin with...)


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 1, 2008)

Thing is, it's not even about Cena for the most part. It's taking most of the same crap that's been around for decades in the business and then saying that "So-so" sucks because of it because he's the most visible guy at the moment. As I've said before, most of the stuff I've said about Cena, I'd say it about anybody else if it applied to them, regardless of whether I was a fan of their's or not.

As for "arguing" with Judge Master, I'm pretty much done with him. He pretty much doesn't know what he's talking about, so there's no point in wasting anymore of my time on him. 

Impact kinda put me to sleep Thursday. Drifted off during Steiner/Petey vs. Lethal/Dutt and woke up for the beginning of Nash/Angle(unfortunately). Watched the rest of what I missed today and it wasn't much(I wanted more Gator Land, dammit!)


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 1, 2008)

Just saw Maria's PB pics and I must say "Hubba! Hubba!"


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 1, 2008)

I've Become What I've Always Hated by Saosin  < good stuff, how to make bret turn heel lol.


another video...the end of harts career...and why you dont push young wrestlers to fast....thanks WCW...goldberg screwed up...

I've Become What I've Always Hated by Saosin


----------



## Buzz Killington (Mar 1, 2008)

That is why Clodberg never had any business in a wrestling ring. One swift kick, and the greatest wrestler of all time was done for.


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 1, 2008)

yea...i believe hart said something like it was a bit ironic, as he was always proud that he never caused anyone a real/serious injury during a match, yet thats what he was taken out by.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 1, 2008)

Yeah it is sad how Goldberg's 2 move set just rips through one of the top 10, if not top 5 all-time. No wonder I hated WCW.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 1, 2008)

Goldberg was always a stiff wrestler. Bret said that he was known for hurting people, and being to stiff. I remember in an interview, Bret said that goldberg once got into a fight with Jericho, and Jericho pwned him when a wrestle hold. I also heard that Goldberg almost got into a fight with HHH at a autograpgh signing session.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 1, 2008)

Yes I remember reading about that. Real or not, not sure. But Jericho did train in the dungeon while Goldberg... well we won't go there.

Interesting to see "industry news" on WWE.com. LOL @ TNA/CHIKARA results...


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 1, 2008)

did goldberg even train...anywhere? all i ever knew was they pushed him way to fast, he had no real business in the matches he was in, due to his lack of experience and real training, he hurt a lot of people....

tho, the only good that came from hart being taken out there, is hes just about the only guy who can say he retired with out losing the world title   and i'll never have to suffer threw seeing him get pushed down to mid-card status, or used to job to younger kids in the big matches....


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Mar 1, 2008)

Goes to show that if you even slightly do your move incorrectly people can seriously be injured. Sad more than anything.


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 1, 2008)

i still cant believe Hart had it in him to get back up and finish the match.....makes it even more sad the WCW never knew what to do with him.

Hart as a heel is fine, he can do it fine, but i still believe they woulda been better off have him, bulldog, anvil form the hart foundation and possibly compete with NWO, (especially since Anvil makes for a good heel too...)


----------



## Dark Evangel (Mar 2, 2008)

Unlike The Rock or Stonecold, Cena's gimmick is childish and boring. I rather see him as a heel rapper than a boring predictable hero for kids.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 2, 2008)

Rock's promos were silly and immature, but they were never really meant for little kids. Sticking things up people's asses was less cringe worthy then Mr. Crappy Pants.

Honestly.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 2, 2008)

I'd rather have a guy talk about whipping ass or shoving things up other wrestlers' ass then Cena talking about respect and shit, yeah I definetely see what y'all mean.


----------



## Einstein (Mar 2, 2008)

I think that Cena's being a hero for kids is okay. Wrestling is family entertainment, and it's great to be able to use a wrestler to pull in people at a young age. Wrestling fans usually start being wrestling fans at young ages, and Cena is a nice face for the young to see, and the stuff he says is what kids would want to hear. At the same time, he manages to pull out wins and even remain the WWE Champion for a year. That's why kids like him, he teaches respect, fights people who don't, and pretty much poses as a street hero. And if the kids had no one to turn to, the fanbase of the WWE would slow to a halt, because they'd be pretty much done for when all of the older fans went to the other side.

I mean, think about it- doesn't everyone side with the person that's about to beat the shit out of the person they don't like? Think about most of Cena's opponents- they were people that kids wouldn't like as much. Hence how he keeps his fanbase of children.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Mar 2, 2008)

Wrestling supposed to be for teenagers. Hell, they use to have adult materials back in the old days.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 2, 2008)

It's not supposed to be for teenagers. It's aimed at drunks, retards, and kids(though you could throw teens into the "kids" catagory, I suppose). Always has been and always will be.



> did goldberg even train...anywhere?


He was supposedly trained at the Power Plant for some unknown amount of time, but considering who came out of that shitty camp, it's not exactly a good thing.


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Mar 2, 2008)

> He was supposedly trained at the Power Plant for some unknown amount of time, but considering who came out of that shitty camp, it's not exactly a good thing.



Probably all the roid abusers and etc. haha

Looks like they are trying to break up Miz and Morrison before Wrestlemainia. Hmm looks like they might be going solo, which will benefit their careers I think anyways. Both are pretty good for young talented superstars, I would say Morrison better imo.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 2, 2008)

Miz is awful beyond belief. With Morrison he is somewhat tolerable.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 2, 2008)

Leafy said:


> Wrestling supposed to be for teenagers. Hell, they use to have adult materials back in the old days.



I wouldn't say that. Hogan and his vitamins certainly wasn't. The Attitude Era certainly appealed to the 18-35 demographic, which was fun. I hate how they've watered down everything. Not saying we need the bird, swearing and sex back... but these preschool comedy segments aren't cutting it.

And yeah... seeing Carlito try and run through a painted on wall ala Looney Toons...


----------



## b0rt (Mar 2, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Miz is awful beyond belief. With Morrison he is somewhat tolerable.



While I don't think he is anywhere near main-event status for numerous reasons, The Miz is still not bad, I'll watch his matches, and yeah, he's a lot better to watch then Cena. ^.^ 

I just HAD to bring Cena up.


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Mar 2, 2008)

Miz will be hopefully a decent Mid Card character. 

I would think Morrison would receive more of a boost just because he's past with ECW, maybe. Then again theres a difference between ECW and Smackdown/Raw.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 2, 2008)

Morrison would be a lot better if his promos weren't so ear bending. He's had a solid run as IC, ECW and now tag champ. I see him a lot better off if he can work on his mic skills.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 2, 2008)

Morrison is good in-ring, but yeah, not so great on the mic. His matches, especially those back with CM Punk were usually decent as long as it ended without a draw/no contest or whatever.


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Mar 2, 2008)

That is something that he could improve on, but he much time still to improve so for the moment he's ok. They will eventually get him to work with another superstar to help his Mic abilities. 

Any good reasonable choices?


----------



## ArcticSiren (Mar 2, 2008)

morrison is a tolerable wrestle but I just can't stand the miz I mean he can't wrestle at all


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Mar 2, 2008)

He's more of a brawler, so you can't expect much. 

It's going to be a shame to see Ric Flair go though, he was truely one of my faviroutes if not my the number 1 spot.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 2, 2008)

Miz is easy to hate. Some will say it's X-pac heat, but I've always found that hard to swallow. How can one distinguish "go away you suck on a personal level" heat from "ugh I hate your on-screen character... somehow this is different?"


----------



## b0rt (Mar 2, 2008)

Judge Master said:


> He's more of a brawler, so you can't expect much.
> 
> It's going to be a shame to see Ric Flair go though, he was truely one of my faviroutes if not my the number 1 spot.



Ric Flair is my favorite all-time wrestler, and I'm kind of just glad that he will retire losing to HBK, another one of my favorites.

Oh Radishman, about the whole Miz and X-Pac thing, how the fuck does one have to do with another here?


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 2, 2008)

Most people I know despise Miz on a personal level. So generalizing any heat he gets as all of that... I called it X-pac heat.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 2, 2008)

Makes sense. Although I do not know Miz or what he is like from a personal basis, I've heard that he's done reality television shows and shit like that. Sounds pretty hateable to me. So yes, I will have to agree with you, Radishman.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 3, 2008)

If a wrestling crowd doesn't like someone and considers them a waste of their time, they won't react at all to whatever that wrestler does. X-Pac heat is just a stupid internet term that popped up just because he was getting booed while supposedly being a face during the Invasion storyline.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 3, 2008)

So how about that Montreal Screwjob?


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 3, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> So how about that Montreal Screwjob?



..... die.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 3, 2008)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> If a wrestling crowd doesn't like someone and considers them a waste of their time, they won't react at all to whatever that wrestler does. X-Pac heat is just a stupid internet term that popped up just because he was getting booed while supposedly being a face during the Invasion storyline.



I never really understood while people say "x-pac heat" anyway, because back in 98 and 99, when he was down with DX, he was over as hell. He always got cheered.


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 3, 2008)

What even happened to styx/kid lightning/123 Kid/Pac/Sean Waltman?


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 3, 2008)

He was in TNA briefly, but seems he's in rehab or something.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Mar 3, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Most people I know despise Miz on a personal level. So generalizing any heat he gets as all of that... I called it X-pac heat.



I dunno that much about Miz, but what did he do, aside from making apperances in reality tv shows, that made fans hate him on a personal level?


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Mar 3, 2008)

Miz went to reality tv shows? Haha

Which ones? I never knew about that. lol


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 3, 2008)

They did the Rocky Maivia thing with him on SD, but it was actually on purpose so that the fans would hate him even more when he finally turned heel.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 3, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> What even happened to styx/kid lightning/123 Kid/Pac/Sean Waltman?



I think he's in rehab right now. I think Mcmahon put him in, or was it someone else. He tried to hang himself, and now he's in rehab.


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Mar 3, 2008)

A good idea, because it seemed to work well. Considering not to many love the Miz.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 3, 2008)

pervy_hermit said:


> I dunno that much about Miz, but what did he do, aside from making apperances in reality tv shows, that made fans hate him on a personal level?



Just look AT him... 

I don't watch ECW anyway, so with the likes of Chavo and SHELTON BENJAMIN as their main event, it's a telling of their talent...


----------



## b0rt (Mar 3, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I think he's in rehab right now. I think Mcmahon put him in, or was it someone else. He tried to hang himself, and now he's in rehab.



Um, I don't think that McMahon could *force* him to do such a thing if he wasn't working for him at the time. Even then, force is kind of a strong word to be using here.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 3, 2008)

Here are some interesting news

--The popular belief backstage is that Undertaker will keep his streak alive at Mania, but don't expect the Deadman to hold the belt for long. WWE is excited about the crowd reaction during Matt Hardy's return at a house show last week, and word is that the company is eager to put him in the World Title picture. Should things go according to plan, Edge will take the belt from Undertaker in the coming months, and upon the completion of his interrupted feud with MVP, Matt Hardy is expected to be his main foil. According to sources, Matt's push will coincide with Smackdown's move to MyNetwork TV in the fall.

--Batista is said to be unhappy with his role in the company. Late last year there was talk of The Animal moving to RAW to work feuds with John Cena or Randy Orton for the WWE Title, but just a few short months later Batista is in a midcard bathroom break match against Umaga at the biggest show of the year. Batista himself is said to be unsure of where his character is going, and feels as if he's being booked as an afterthought.
DeepInsider is offline Add to DeepInsider's Reputation Report Post   	Reply With Quote


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 3, 2008)

Vince didn't force him into rehab. He makes it an ultimatum for his workers I'd imagine (Eddie, Angle), but for people not under his paywatch... I believe he just offers to cover it, such as for Jake the Snake. So while Vince is an asshole... he does some good.

I would be eager to see Matt do the main event, but I'll believe it when I see it. WWE hasn't been that kind to him in the past.


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 3, 2008)

eh, last i checked *was reading some stuff last night* he wasnt in rehab, just wrestling else where. x-pac i dont believe is with wwe any more, or TNA, he was wrestling for MTV's Society X or what ever, they folded tho, and hes now with..

...k, quickly looked up info on wikipedia on him...

"As of June 2007, Waltman is currently wrestling as a regular in AAA as X-Pack. He is being managed by his current girlfriend Alicia Webb, formerly known as Ryan Shamrock." 

^^thats as of 2007 to current. 

at the very end, it adds this line tho.

"In early 2008 Juventud Guerrera did an interview, in which he claimed Waltman had recently tried to commit suicide due to depression."


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 3, 2008)

Ryan Shamrock, wow that feels like a long time ago.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Mar 3, 2008)

Judge Master said:


> Miz went to reality tv shows? Haha
> 
> Which ones? I never knew about that. lol



I think he appeared in Fear Factor once before if I'm not mistaken. 

@ Radishman: It must be that annoying smile on his face that's pissing off the fans. XD 

@ PK: I can only hope that the WWE pushes through with their plans for Matt.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 3, 2008)

IIRC Miz was a regular on Realworld for a while. I think his hate started when he basically mimicked the Rock on the show with his "The Miz" persona. He looked HUGE compared to the other contestants when I caught an episode. Just shows how big wrestlers are compared to "normal" people.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Mar 3, 2008)

Does anyone here knows who sweeper is? The huge Brock Lesnar hater of youtube.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Mar 3, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> IIRC Miz was a regular on Realworld for a while. I think his hate started when he basically mimicked the Rock on the show with his "The Miz" persona. He looked HUGE compared to the other contestants when I caught an episode. Just shows how big wrestlers are compared to "normal" people.



Now that figures. He should've just put a sock in it. 

I recall being completely at awe when I saw Batista in real life. I was like, "Damn, this guy is a living monolith." 

@ Leafy: I was watching some Brock videos last year and I read some anti-Brock comments there. I dunno what's that guys beef with Lesnar.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 3, 2008)

Gimme details on this bashing.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Mar 3, 2008)

The very gist of the bashing is how Brock can't wrestle and how he sucks as a wrestler. I'll be posting a link if I do find one.


----------



## RodMack (Mar 3, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> I would be eager to see Matt do the main event, but I'll believe it when I see it. WWE hasn't been that kind to him in the past.


I'd like to see Matt get a chance to main event, but I agree with you. I feel like WWE treats him like shit compared to Jeff.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 3, 2008)

It's weird too. Matt remains over despite some shitty booking in his career and people always cite Jeff as the better one just because Matt doesn't do suicide, when he himself has been known to highfly.

Matt is decent in promoing and can have great matches. He's better then Jeff on the mic, even if both can improve.


----------



## Einstein (Mar 3, 2008)

I really hate how Jeff gets way more glamorized than Jeff.. Matt's like a flower trying to grow under Jeff's shadow. I don't think theirs any explanation of the - I guess I could call it - mistreatment he's had to endure by the WWE, and I'd absolutely love to see him in a main event.


Big Show look like he lost some weight to anybody?


----------



## b0rt (Mar 3, 2008)

Big Show has actually lost some weight. I find it funny too how the whole Show/Mayweather match is almost turning into this heel vs heel thing, although both times Mayweather talked I couldn't stand it damn man I hope Show shoves his foot down his throat or something. 

Oh, about Brock, he was amazing in-ring, why ANYONE could say he can't wrestle is beyond me.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Mar 3, 2008)

pervy_hermit said:


> The very gist of the bashing is how Brock can't wrestle and how he sucks as a wrestler. I'll be posting a link if I do find one.


Wow, I never realize that guy was that popular. I made a bunch of fake sweeper accounts to screw the real sweeper. I'm pretty sure he got issues with Lesnar in real life.


----------



## KengouXIII (Mar 3, 2008)

oh man finally people who like the WWE on here!!!
yeah big show has lost a few pounds
yeah I hope he does too.

my favs are
undertaker
john cena
ray misterio
etc...
list goes on and on


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 3, 2008)

Lesnar is a damn shame. He was great in the ring and his mic skills were decent as a heel. Batista may be the animal, but Lesnar is a MONSTER. Shame he didn't wanna stick around. He had some damn fine bouts: Rock, Angle, Eddie, Cena, etc.

Speaking of Cena. Tonight during the main event I actually liked hearing him on the mic via announce booth.


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Mar 3, 2008)

Brock was talented, the F5 conquered the best of wrestlers at the time. I think the way they lured him out of WWE was pathetic, he should be to this day a champ amongst wrestlers. Sad that he left though.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 3, 2008)

The F5 was a lot more impressive to see on large men then the FU. Granted the FU was a mock of the F5, but the impact was just awesome.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 3, 2008)

Brock was one sexy beast.


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Mar 3, 2008)

F5 was the ultimate neckbreaker into a facebuster. Brock was a beast in the ring and could make anyone look pathetic.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 3, 2008)

I hope he does well in MMA.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 3, 2008)

He made many look like a bitch over his time in the WWE.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 3, 2008)

He had to be Vince's wet dream. A big guy who could actually wrestle and wasn't terrible on the mic.

Vs. Taker HIAC is the 2nd best behind the original IMO.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 3, 2008)

Brock was a monster. He was incredibly strong. The way he just tossed people like Big show around with the f-5 was amazing. I'll never forget the superplex off the top rope to big show...great moment indeed!


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 4, 2008)

> Speaking of Cena. Tonight during the main event I actually liked hearing him on the mic via announce booth.


He made his opponents at Wrestlemania look good as well. He's a pretty good announcer.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 4, 2008)

Not sure if it was because he wasn't doing his usual promos or if he was just fresh air to King/JR, but I wouldn't mind hearing more.

Hell it might result in me liking him without being heel


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 4, 2008)

Poor guy that Big Show threw off the ring. I personally hate this storyline but at least I'm hoping Big Show wins. I was pissed that Kennedy jobbed to Cena. Last week he tapped out to him.

The highlight of the night for me was Carlito qualifying for Money in the Bank.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Mar 4, 2008)

Does anyone here knew whatever happened to Gangrel? I want him back and see a Gangrel vs. Boogeyman match.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 4, 2008)

Leafy said:


> Does anyone here knew whatever happened to Gangrel? I want him back and see a Gangrel vs. Boogeyman match.



He does porn now. I think he either directs, or stars in, im not sure. Yes, gangrel, the vampire man, does porn.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 4, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> He made his opponents at Wrestlemania look good as well. He's a pretty good announcer.



Cena should team up with Tazz and bring back Booker and there could be the best announce team right there!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 4, 2008)

You think Booker T was a good announcer. Anyway, the rock was an great announcer.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Mar 4, 2008)

I want Mr. Kennedy to be announcer.


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Mar 4, 2008)

Haha I want Umaga to be an annoucer, just so he can scream in the mic and no one would understand except for Khali.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 4, 2008)

Well, I did some further thought, my all-time favoured announce team per show/PPV line up would go as follow:

Raw announcing team - JR, King, Austin.
Smackdown announcing team - Tazz, Michael Cole, The Rock.
ECW announcing team - Paul Heyman, Joey Styles, Mr. Kennedy.
PPV announcing team - Cena, The Rock, Kennedy.

That would be pure win right there among announcing teams.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 4, 2008)

Judge Master said:


> Haha I want Umaga to be an annoucer, just so he can scream in the mic and no one would understand except for Khali.



Just like Puro.

LARIOTTOOOOOOOOOOOOOO~!


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 4, 2008)

bah, vince, king, j.r. were good long long ago.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 4, 2008)

I miss heel King. But for that matter I miss real color guys. JBL did a great job with it. Tazz doesn't really root on the bad guys himself.

Also ever notice how the PBP guys are always big nerds?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 4, 2008)

Breaking news: 50 cent to appear at mania with Mayweather...really. It's been confirmed by mtv. Go wrestlezone, the website.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 4, 2008)

MTV perhaps, but I'll wait until it's on WWE.com. They already have Snoop Dogg appearing as well.


----------



## RodMack (Mar 4, 2008)

I remember when King was a heel commentator, he and J.R. would argue while commentating a match.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 4, 2008)

WTF! WWE wasting money on this trash!


----------



## Buzz Killington (Mar 4, 2008)

Nothing beat the commentary team of Bobby Heenan and Gorilla Monsoon. Unfortunately, Monsoon's dead, and Heenan's been in terrible health, so that magic will never again be recreated.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 4, 2008)

RodMack said:


> I remember when King was a heel commentator, he and J.R. would argue while commentating a match.



Hell yeah, I remember that. During the attitude era. King was always siding with the heels, and going crazy for "puppies".


----------



## Immortal Flame (Mar 4, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Hell yeah, I remember that. During the attitude era. King was always siding with the heels, and going crazy for "puppies".



I love the way they argued during the matches. There were even moments when JR get's pretty heated up, but it was all good fun.


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh I miss the puppies. The old ones were better imo.

The King was better in his heel days but is still good none the less.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 4, 2008)

Would you guys agree that Taker is probably one of the most respected guys around? I say that because of every main eventer there ever was, he seems to be the only one who gets no bashing in shoot interviews.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 4, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Would you guys agree that Taker is probably one of the most respected guys around? I say that because of every main eventer there ever was, he seems to be the only one who gets no bashing in shoot interviews.


Indeed. I agree %100.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 4, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Would you guys agree that Taker is probably one of the most respected guys around? I say that because of every main eventer there ever was, he seems to be the only one who gets no bashing in shoot interviews.



How could you not respect Taker, that's the real question.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 4, 2008)

Did anyone saw ECW? Punk v. Chavo was an awesome match.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Mar 4, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Would you guys agree that Taker is probably one of the most respected guys around? I say that because of every main eventer there ever was, he seems to be the only one who gets no bashing in shoot interviews.



The guy has earned all the respect with his hardwork and dedication for the business. Even if he turns heel, he'd still be respected.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 5, 2008)

*WWE might ruin Money in the Bank!*

Three spots remain for this year's Money in the Bank ladder match. Currently the favorites for those finals spots are Elijah Burke, Kane and believe it or not The Great Khali.

Source: ProWrestlingSCOOPS


----------



## Immortal Flame (Mar 5, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> *WWE might ruin Money in the Bank!*
> 
> Three spots remain for this year's Money in the Bank ladder match. Currently the favorites for those finals spots are Elijah Burke, Kane and believe it or not The Great Khali.
> 
> Source: ProWrestlingSCOOPS



Damn it! Khali shouldn't be included in that match. Someone else should fill in for Khali's part.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 5, 2008)

They were fine with 6, but they seem to want to get as many people in as possible.

Hopefully Khali only does his spot and is out of the match.

LOL if he won~!!!


----------



## Immortal Flame (Mar 5, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> They were fine with 6, but they seem to want to get as many people in as possible.
> 
> Hopefully Khali only does his spot and is out of the match.
> 
> LOL if he won~!!!



If he does win, it'll be another big wtf moment. 

I'm thinkin though that it'll be funny if some guy would do a high flying move in an attempt to dislodge Khali from the ladder only to be brain chopped in mid-air.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 5, 2008)

I prefer Big Daddy V rather than Khali in this match.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 5, 2008)

What do you guys think of the card?

Raw Main Event: Somewhat unpredictable, but not my favorite.
SD Main Event: MY main event. Should be fun. Better not be midcard...
Playboy Piss Break: Pass.
MITB: Annual Spotfest, never boring. Jeff a shoe-in. Jericho could be fun, but he's a lost cause.
JBL/Finlay: Enjoying the feud really. JBL rulz...
Mayweather/Show: Don't care. Show should win...

Not sure what else is in store as I don't watch SD/ECW.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 5, 2008)

WWE Title-I really don't care. Orton has not been the champion I had hoped. Cena should stay off the title and Triple H has hold it 11 times. If I had to pic it would be Orton though.

World Title-Undertaker will be 16-0. And idea that came up to me was for Taker to win by DQ and that Jeff Hardy who won Money in the Bank cashes in after that. Taker still keeps his streak and Hardy becomes World Champion.

RAW v. Smackdown- I want Umaga to beat Batista!

Bunny Match-Will kill the momentum of the show for sure.

Carrer Match-Flair and HBK should have a great match.

Money in the Bank-Shelton? Carlito? Hardy? Y2J? What else do I have to say?

JBL/Finlay-Good if it turns into a Street Fight.

Mayweather/Show-Hate Mayweather and I really don't care about this. Big Show should win.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 5, 2008)

We've seen the take advantage after a title defense twice and even the fair match. Although it wouldn't be new, it would be unexpected for Mania.


----------



## Buzz Killington (Mar 5, 2008)

There's also an interpromotional match with Umaga vs. Batista. Also a piss break match.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 5, 2008)

pervy_hermit said:


> I'm thinkin though that it'll be funny if some guy would do a high flying move in an attempt to dislodge Khali from the ladder only to be brain chopped in mid-air.


I would completely mark the fuck out if that actually happened. Dammit, now you've got me wanting it to happen now...


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 5, 2008)

Would be nice for Umaga to win. I know better though.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 5, 2008)

I want Cena to lose. I don't want others to start more undefeated streaks.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 5, 2008)

Undefeated streaks for newbies are really boring. Is there no other way to book a new babyface?


----------



## Dark Evangel (Mar 5, 2008)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> I would completely mark the fuck out if that actually happened. Dammit, now you've got me wanting it to happen now...


Watch Giant Singh (Khali) vs. Giant Silva.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhjWr9nFvK8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 5, 2008)

That match sucked!


----------



## Immortal Flame (Mar 5, 2008)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> I would completely mark the fuck out if that actually happened. Dammit, now you've got me wanting it to happen now...



My imagination was running wild yesterday. It must've been the the multi-vitamins kicking in. 

Although it was just some whacked thought, maybe the idea of someone getting brain chopped somehow could happen. I think that Khali and some dude will be slugging it out on the top of the ladder and Khali will knock out the guy with the brain chop. I know it's nothing like the previous post, but that's as close to reality as possible. Now, wait a second, can Khali even climb a ladder? XD 

@ Leafy: Damn, that match was a piss break match.


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 5, 2008)

thats..uh....wow....that match was just bad.....big guy vs big guy would take 2 talented wrestlers to really pull off well tho, IMO.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Mar 5, 2008)

Speaking of a giant vs. giant match, what's everyone's take on Kevin Nash vs. Big Show/The Giant during their run on WCW? The only thing I can remember from that match is that Big Show's neck was broken at that time.


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 5, 2008)

i never actually got to see it...so i dont know....i know at the time i was excited for it tho.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Mar 5, 2008)

My friend told me that Show's neck broke coz he landed the wrong way after he got Jack Knifed by Kevin Nash.


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 6, 2008)

thats what the story was anyways, as i remember thats around when they "Banned" the jack knife power bomb for awhile.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Mar 6, 2008)

Makes me wonder though if Show was sandbagging or Nash unintentionally lost his grip and botched it.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 6, 2008)

That match wasn't that bad.  I kinda enjoyed it


----------



## Immortal Flame (Mar 6, 2008)

What were the highlights man? Aside from Show landing on his head.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 6, 2008)

LOL I was talking about the Khali match above 

But the match you want to know about, it was a standard match between the two.  The botch was both of their faults.  Nash didn't follow through like he usually does, and Show didn't lift himself up enough


----------



## Immortal Flame (Mar 6, 2008)

I thought you were talking about the Khali vs. Silva match.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Mar 6, 2008)

pervy_hermit said:


> @ Leafy: Damn, that match was a piss break match.


Yeah, but it's fun seeing Khali get owned.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 6, 2008)

I gotta ask.

Do you guys find yourselves not able to enjoy Benoit matches anymore?

I keep reading about people that can't, but for me it doesn't really affect me at all.

Course you had to be able to enjoy them anyway. RR03 is awesome!


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 6, 2008)

I still watch Benoit matches. Most of the time I watch Kane v. Chris Benoit at Bad Blood 2004. In my eyes a very underrated match.

I'm hoping this year Undertaker and Edge are the final match. Undertaker got screwed last year. He won the Royal Rumble and his match was the 4th in the card. The divas match had a higher spot than his match. I know WWE is trying not to kill Raw's momentum but you have to respect your second brand a little more. In my eyes Smackdown will always be better than RAW since they don't have all that drama going and do more wrestling.

Also Khali should stay off the card and the likes of Snitsky and Mark Henry too. I could stomach Big Daddy V.

And what about the ECW Title? I don't want to see CM Punk v. Chavo Guerrero for the 10,000 time. Hopefully WWE breaks the Miz and Morrison quick and have a Fatal 4 Way match at Wrestlemania. CM Punk v. Chavo Guerrero v. The Miz v. John Morrison. The title should be defended. Last year they had an excuse but this year doesn't seem to be the case.

What's with all the celebrities? WWE sure is wasting money on this sh*t.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Mar 6, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> I gotta ask.
> 
> Do you guys find yourselves not able to enjoy Benoit matches anymore?
> 
> ...



Even after the unfortunate incident, I still enjoy his matches especially the his matches against Angle from years back. Those matches are tops in the technical dep't. 

@ Leafy: Yeah, even though the match wasn't that good at all, seeing Khali get pawned is a first.


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 6, 2008)

i dont mind seeing benoit matches. the bret hart/benoit  Owen Hart dedication match from WCW was simply awesome, and still is.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 6, 2008)

I doubt the Taker match will go on last. If it did, I would bet my house (which is good since I'm moving...) that the streak ends. We're in the Cena era and Vince assumes he's all anyone cares about.

For WM22 I understood why he went last. Remember WM18? The Hogan Heat KILLED the main event, so they felt it might do the same. It would, but last year there was no excuse. They had no faith in Batista to put on the best match. Wrong...


----------



## Dark Evangel (Mar 7, 2008)

Does anyone here noticed that Taker hasn't changed his persona or at least his outfit ever since he came back as the Deadman again in WM 20? Personally I want "Ministry of Darkness" Undertaker back. That persona scares the hell out of me when I was a kid.


----------



## Shikaonin (Mar 7, 2008)

i still think that cena/orton/hhh will be the main event, they still want the cena/hhh rematch.. it was supposed to be last year but he got injured.

i still enjoy benoit matches, especially his match with angle at royal rumble 03, that match was awesome! all benoit-angle matches are great!


----------



## Sinz-90XX (Mar 7, 2008)

Ive never actually been interested in wrestling after realising it was fake


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Mar 7, 2008)

Taker is great no matter what the persona is. He's proven it also time after time. He's his own legacy, and i'll respect him no matter what he does or what role he plays.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 7, 2008)

Eh, I can still watch Benoit matches with no problem. The only ones I avoid like the plague are either bad or full of stupid, masturbatory shit like the Angle ones.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 7, 2008)

Sinz-90XX said:


> Ive never actually been interested in wrestling after realising it was fake



Does that really take any enjoyment out of it?

Bad wrestling... sure. Awful storylines and acting... of course.

But knowing it's predetermined? Never once made me go, ugh I can't watch this. I look at it like anything else on TV. None of the characters are real and are essentially following a script. This particuliar script just happens to have a live crowd.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 7, 2008)

It's all bad acting, though.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 7, 2008)

Agreed. Everything wrestling tries to do for "we are entertainment" are shit and are better in other means. Which is why I never understood why people watch for things other then the wrestling.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Mar 7, 2008)

Judge Master said:


> Taker is great no matter what the persona is. He's proven it also time after time. He's his own legacy, and i'll respect him no matter what he does or what role he plays.


Yeah but during the ministry era it was Taker at his prime.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 7, 2008)

I think Taker's prime was before the Ministry Era. I liked his character more back then. Although Ministry Undertaker=One Scary friend.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 7, 2008)

Taker was in his prime during the Ministry of darkness era. He was a bad son of a bitch, kidnapping stephanie, sacrificing Austin, brainwashing his members to join them, and who could forget his black wedding to Steph? I loved how Austin came out and wtf pwned every member of the ministry.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Mar 7, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Taker was in his prime during the Ministry of darkness era. He was a bad son of a bitch, kidnapping stephanie, sacrificing Austin, brainwashing his members to join them, and who could forget his black wedding to Steph? I loved how Austin came out and wtf pwned every member of the ministry.


Don't forget his demonic theme song.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eA-ygLZSWts[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 7, 2008)

Leafy said:


> Don't forget his demonic theme song.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eA-ygLZSWts[/YOUTUBE]



Of course. It's one of the greatest theme songs in wwe history. How could I forget it? As a matter of fact, he has two versions of that song. One is a slower version, and the other is a lil faster, and more on the rock and roll side.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 7, 2008)

Edge is also undefeated at Wrestlemania. They won't let Taker lose.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Mar 7, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Of course. It's one of the greatest theme songs in wwe history. How could I forget it? As a matter of fact, he has two versions of that song. One is a slower version, and the other is a lil faster, and more on the rock and roll side.


There is also a guitar version but still this version is hell a lot better.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 7, 2008)

Leafy said:


> There is also a guitar version but still this version is hell a lot better.



Can you post a youtube video of it?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 7, 2008)

Who, in your opinion, has the best current mike-skills out of the current WWE roster?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 7, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Who, in your opinion, has the best current mike-skills out of the current WWE roster?



Dude, isnt it obvious? I mean, without question, the Great Khali has the best mic skills outta all the guys. His mic skills are godly. No one can touch him, not even "The Great One" himself.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 7, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Edge is also undefeated at Wrestlemania. They won't let Taker lose.


Uh, Edge lost last year in the MITB.



> Who, in your opinion, has the best current mike-skills out of the current WWE roster?


Impossible to tell since the writers script everybody's promos ahead of time. 

On Taker's best theme, I'm partial to the current/classic one with the thunder and organs(the Ministry theme from Volume 4 up until the remix with the Corporation theme annoyed the hell out of me). Though, the Big Evil themes(after he turned heel up until he came back as the Deadman in 2004) are all pretty damn good.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 7, 2008)

Speaking of Taker's theme songs, I like his limp bizkit "rollin" one. Anyone remember that? That was pretty good.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 7, 2008)

Jericho, and JBL


----------



## Dark Evangel (Mar 7, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Can you post a youtube video of it?


I can't find a video of it, sorry.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 8, 2008)

Am I the only one who hopes that The Rock confronts Cena at the H.O.F....on stage...in front of everyone, for the comments Cena made about him? I would love that.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 8, 2008)

Eh, he'd come off as a bit of a hypocrite due to what he said about Austin when Austin left the company while he was out filmming another movie. To be honest, he probably doesn't even care, so meh.

EDIT: I don't know if anyone else has been watching, but the old AWA is being aired on ESPN Classic now, which is weird because Vince owns their tape library. But damn, I love seeing Bruiser Brody stomp the living shit out of some poor jobber's head while he's laying on the apron outside. Not to mention, you get to see just how badly old age has KICKED HBK'S ASS! I mean, DAYUMN... he goes from his pretty boy AWA days to looking like a tanned tranny now, talk about scary.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 8, 2008)

The HOF is for Rock's family. By making it about Cena takes away their spotlight. Even if Rock was interested in the match, I doubt he'd do it there.

He'd do a Mania backstage segment, if anything...


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 8, 2008)

I had a dream last night that Kennedy won the Money in the bank match...swear to god. You know what they say, dreams are futuristic look into reality(really, that's an actual sayin, or something like that). I hope not, because I really want Hardy to win.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 9, 2008)

Maybe you watched last year's Mania before bed?


----------



## Hellion (Mar 10, 2008)

I just learned that wrestlemania is gonna be in houston next year


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 10, 2008)

Kaze said:


> I just learned that wrestlemania is gonna be in houston next year



I'm moving to Oklahoma in a month. This is good news...


----------



## Rock Lee (Mar 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kaz and Eric Young defeated Black Reign and Rellik in tag team action. Young was once again scared of Rellik and Black Reign, but left the match and later returned as his alter-ego "Super Eric" to battle the monsters and get the win! Using superhuman strength, Super Eric hit a DOUBLE Death Valley Driver on Reign and Rellik to pin Reign and get the victory.




WTF,come on TNA stop making eric young play this eugene type of retard character and give him a better gimmick.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Mar 10, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Who, in your opinion, has the best current mike-skills out of the current WWE roster?



Ric Flair.

*WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!*


----------



## Hellion (Mar 10, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When I read that i thought it was a typo.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Mar 10, 2008)

Leafy said:


> Don't forget his demonic theme song.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eA-ygLZSWts[/YOUTUBE]



I love that Taker theme. It made him more bad-ass.


----------



## RodMack (Mar 10, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Speaking of Taker's theme songs, I like his limp bizkit "rollin" one. Anyone remember that? That was pretty good.


Yeah, back when he was the American Badass.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 10, 2008)

Wow, has anyone else noticed that for the last two weeks, HHH's pop has been non-existant? I mean, his heat has been virtually nowhere to be found(he got a small pop for the Pedigree tonight, but it's been damn near apathy all the rest of the times I've seen him on TV). Maybe it's just because this RAW has been really shitty for the most part(I missed most of the first hour and most of Hardy/Jericho).


----------



## Hellion (Mar 10, 2008)

Okay am just watching RAW, DVR FTW, and that Y2J Hardy match was great


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 11, 2008)

Was it better than their MITB Qualifier match a couple of weeks ago?


----------



## RodMack (Mar 11, 2008)

Does anyone think that Floyd Maywhether injured his elbow, or do you think it's just part of the angle?


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 11, 2008)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> Wow, has anyone else noticed that for the last two weeks, HHH's pop has been non-existant? I mean, his heat has been virtually nowhere to be found(he got a small pop for the Pedigree tonight, but it's been damn near apathy all the rest of the times I've seen him on TV). Maybe it's just because this RAW has been really shitty for the most part(I missed most of the first hour and most of Hardy/Jericho).



sad thing, that pedigree was rather pathetic looking...


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 11, 2008)

I watched the 3 hour RAW Special. It was Ok.


I'm glad Y2J won the IC Title. Maybe he can bring the prestige back to the belt.

I was also pissed how Kennedy was buried just for the stupid Hornswoogle storyline. And Kane was burried by HHH for the 10,000 time.

The Show/Mayweather segment was good. I'm glad Mayweather is the heel now and Show the face(kind of).

The Umaga/Batista segment was good and watch Umaga destroy Batista at Friday Night Smackdown.

HBK v. Cena was good but you can tell how rusty Cena is. WWE should have let him heal for longer time. Also liked the Flair and HBK promo.

Also MVP has qualified for MITB which dissapoints me since I was looking forward to MVP v. Matt Hardy for the US Title. Burke is also rumored for Money in the Bank.

Apparently WWE doesn't want to make a ECW Title match at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 11, 2008)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> Was it better than their MITB Qualifier match a couple of weeks ago?


2 stars better than the Qualifying match


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 11, 2008)

Didn't watch all of Raw. Felt meh at times and decided to play Brawl instead.

HHH/Kane... heh didn't they do this last year (or whenever) for the previous Mania Recall night? The world would perish if they pulled HHH/Taker on us...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 11, 2008)

RodMack said:


> Does anyone think that Floyd Maywhether injured his elbow, or do you think it's just part of the angle?


It's just part of the angle. When they cut to a close-up of his face after Show chucked him, he was smiling.

Oh, and Jeff Hardy is officially a FUCKING MORON AGAIN!

Way to go dipshit.


----------



## Broleta (Mar 11, 2008)

Aurgh Jeff Hardy is a fucking idiot. Caught AGAIN? The only good thing that could come out of this is that someone else could run with this MITB push. Kennedy? Benjamin?


----------



## RodMack (Mar 11, 2008)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> It's just part of the angle. When they cut to a close-up of his face after Show chucked him, he was smiling.
> 
> Oh, and Jeff Hardy is officially a FUCKING MORON AGAIN!
> 
> Way to go.


Yeah, I already found about that. Though I did hear that the angle did turn into a shoot between Maywhether's posse and the wrestlers.

And what a fucking moron Jeff Hardy is. So much for his push.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 11, 2008)

Jeff Hardy was going to win Money in the Bank most likely and he screwed over. I'm going with Kennedy winning it most likely.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 11, 2008)

Im so fucking dissapointed in Hardy. How the hell could he be so fucking stupid? This is bad news for the fans, because now we are stuck with hhh, orton, and Cena again for the title picture. The only thing I could say was, "why jeff, why"? His push might be over now. I cant belive he did this. I would like for his push to continue once he gets back, but thats unlikely to happen.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm officially on the "MVP better win MITB" bandwagon now.

BALLIN'!


----------



## Broleta (Mar 11, 2008)

I'd like to see MVP win but man he's pretty old. I'd rather see Kennedy win it and cash it in on the night like he said he would since he had to drop it the last time due to a doctor mis estimating his recovery time.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 11, 2008)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> Anyways, I'm officially on the "MVP better win MITB" bandwagon now.
> 
> BALLIN'!



I forgot he was in it. Sure, I wouldnt mind him winning. The wwe are seriously in need of some new top stars. Im tired of seeing hhh, orton, and cena all the time. I dont get tired of seeing Edge though, he's the fucking man. For some reason, I can never get enough of Edge.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 11, 2008)

Broleta said:


> I'd like to see MVP win but man he's pretty old. I'd rather see Kennedy win it and cash it in on the night like he said he would since he had to drop it the last time due to a doctor mis estimating his recovery time.



He's not that old. He's only in his mid-thirties. Between kennedy and mvp, I want one of them to win.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Mar 11, 2008)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> It's just part of the angle. When they cut to a close-up of his face after Show chucked him, he was smiling.
> 
> Oh, and Jeff Hardy is officially a FUCKING MORON AGAIN!
> 
> Way to go dipshit.



Damn it! I was looking forward to seeing Jeff Hardy win the MITB. 

Hardy was really blazing a trail. How disappointing.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 12, 2008)

Yeah and it looks like they are just gonna have the money in the bank be a seven person one.  

Damn you Jeff after having one of the best runs in the WWE in a long time you screw it up.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 12, 2008)

Just watched ECW. Looks like there's going to be a 24 Man Battle Royal at Wrestlemania 24 and the winner of that match will face Chavo Guerrero immediately. I'm going with Kane winning this.

New Money in the Bank competitor at SD Tapings!


*Spoiler*: __ 



John Morrison


----------



## Buzz Killington (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm so disappointed and angry, I won't even post my feelings on Jeff right now.

I now want Jericho to win it, but that's not likely since he just won the IC Title.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 12, 2008)

Now that Hardy is out, I dont even care about the m.i.t.b match. Hell, I dont really care about mania period, since it's kinda the same people in the world title matches as always(hhh,cena). I feel like jeff spit in the face of not just the company, but the fans as well.


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Mar 12, 2008)

*I watch wrestling from time to time. My face wrestler is Shawn Micheals. He is just awesome to me *


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 12, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Now that Hardy is out, I dont even care about the m.i.t.b match. Hell, I dont really care about mania period, since it's kinda the same people in the world title matches as always(hhh,cena). I feel like jeff spit in the face of not just the company, but the fans as well.


Your not the only one. I'm tired of Cena and HHH as well. I want Orton to retain but it's not going to happen. The only matches that interest me is Edge v. The Undertaker and HBK v. Flair. The ECW Title match and battle royal should be a little interesting. Unless Matt Hardy is added in Money in the Bank this match will be good. Only Shelton and Jericho can perform greatly in the match. All the others are crap for me in this type of match.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 12, 2008)

I just read on wrestling-edge that Hardy is now destined to mid-card status for life, meaning he will not be world champ. I think its just a rumor, but im not sure. "Please Vince, please dont do this to us".


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 12, 2008)

I wouldn't be shocked if he gets fired again, especially if his drug of choice is what I've been hearing about on the web(also heard that he lost the IC Title because he refused to go to rehab or some shit, but I don't know how reliable that info is, so just consider it an unfounded rumor for right now). And, to be perfectly honest, he doesn't deserve to sniff the main event ever if it is.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 12, 2008)

WWE tried to get Hardy into rehab in 2003 which he denied so he got fire. Let's hope that's not the case. Hardy will be in the mid-card for a while. That's for sure.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 12, 2008)

The wwe would be stupid to keep Hardy in mid-card forever. Im not sayin he shouldnt be punished, Im just sayin that keepin him in mid-card forever(if they were to do that) would be dumb on their part. *Sighs*. Just when we thought the wwe had finally created a new main eventer, hardy goes and fucks it all up. Now we're stuck with Cena. The wwe are in need of a new main event face(good guy).


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 12, 2008)

How is it dumb when they're just protecting themselves? Look at RVD from 2 years ago, should the 'E really consider making Jeff a main eventer if he gets busted for crystal meth while champion?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 12, 2008)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> How is it dumb when they're just protecting themselves? Look at RVD from 2 years ago, should the 'E really consider making Jeff a main eventer if he gets busted for crystal meth while champion?



Im not sayin it's dumb to punish him and keep in mid-card for a while. Im sayin it would be dumb to keep him mid-card forever, even in 2009, after he'd jobbed to so many people, and perhaps redeemed himself, and after the media has pretty much forgotten about this situation, since it'll be a brand new year.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 12, 2008)

It goes back to the trust issue, though. He was supposed to be clean, but he fucked up and got on whatever it is that got him suspended and they've already disciplined and fired before over his drug issues. They got burned by RVD and then suffered through the Benoit tragedy, so there's no reason to give a supposedly clean ex-methhead another shot when he could easily get busted by the cops like RVD or do something horriffic like Benoit did. 

Yeah, it's probably overreacting, but Vince doesn't have the wiggle room to give Jeff another chance to flush the trust that the bookers had in him down the toilet again when they're a publicly-traded company when he's gotten two strikes against him. Honestly, Jeff should be happy he still has his job now instead of being fired on the spot. I have no sympathy for him myself because he brought it on himself like he did when he got fired last time.


----------



## RodMack (Mar 13, 2008)

From what I hear, they say that the problem with Hardy is that he thinks rules don't apply to him meaning he can do whatever he wants and that pretty much he's his own worst enemy.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 13, 2008)

Sucks for Jeff. He was on such a role.

Jericho wins his 80th IC title. Woot. <_<


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 13, 2008)

Y2J will be a 16 Time IC Champion.


----------



## Broleta (Mar 13, 2008)

WWE are smart if they keep Jeff Hardy away from the main event scene. Could you imagine what would of happened had he won the rumble/title leading up to wrestlemania? There's your wrestlemania main event gone up in smoke right there all because he's addicted to drugs.


----------



## Rock Lee (Mar 13, 2008)

It's safe to say that his push is over.The guy could havebeen a main eventer but chooses pot over wrestling.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 13, 2008)

Jeff Hardy, Next mid-carder for life to go into the HOF along with greats such as Piper, Bulldog and Perfect?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 13, 2008)

Piper and Perfect weren't midcarders for life.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 13, 2008)

Broleta said:


> WWE are smart if they keep Jeff Hardy away from the main event scene. Could you imagine what would of happened had he won the rumble/title leading up to wrestlemania? There's your wrestlemania main event gone up in smoke right there all because he's addicted to drugs.



LOL. That would have been horiible. Wrestlemania would have been a disaster. Could you even imagine how they would pull that off, with Hardy being suspended, and them havin to find someone else to take his place? The fans would be pissed.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Mar 13, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> It's safe to say that his push is over.The guy could havebeen a main eventer but chooses pot over wrestling.



I was expecting for him to be pushed even further at WM. It's unfortunate that he made another wrong decision.


----------



## RodMack (Mar 13, 2008)

Jeff just needs to admit he made a mistake. If he thinks he can get away with whatever, then he ain't getting any sympathy from me.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 14, 2008)

*Good News*



> With Jeff Hardy being suspended, WWE is scrambling to find a replacement in the Money in the Bank match and one that will make up for Hardy's absence. The original plan saw Hardy winning the match, with a big spectacular finish. One plan being tossed around had Hardy feuding with Triple H later in the year for the WWE Title.
> 
> Jeff Hardy met with Vince McMahon before RAW last night and was informed of his suspension and that he would be dropping the Intercontinental Title to Chris Jericho. The word spread quick around the WWE locker room and was met with shock, seeing how it's WrestleMania time and Hardy cost himself the bonus pay as well as the experience.
> 
> ...


I would love to see Rob Van Dam there for sure. Matt Hardy would be nice. Khali is out of the question and will be in the ECW Battle Royal anyways so he's out. Punk qualified which leaves Matt Hardy and RVD as the 8th Spot.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Mar 14, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> *Good News*
> 
> I would love to see Rob Van Dam there for sure. Matt Hardy would be nice. Khali is out of the question and will be in the ECW Battle Royal anyways so he's out. Punk qualified which leaves Matt Hardy and RVD as the 8th Spot.



It's cool to see RVD fly once more.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 14, 2008)

I wish RVD will return to WWE but with his recent attitude on internet I doubt it. He even said Marihuana should be legalized.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 14, 2008)

RVD needed a break and seems to be doing fine without wrestling. I'm sure he's always welcome, but seems happy without WWE.


----------



## Shawn_D (Mar 14, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> It's safe to say that his push is over.The guy could havebeen a main eventer but chooses pot over wrestling.



Pot is not a part of the WWE wellness policy.  It does carry a $1000 fine, but you don't get suspended for it.

The whole thing just sucks though...my son likes the guy...hell I like him...guys who put their ass on the line deserve whatever praise they get...but you can't continue to fuck up and expect to get a pass...


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 14, 2008)

yea..jeff and matt hardy were becoming my reason to watch WWE again....well..matt is on a show i dont watch...jeff screwed up.....um....back to TNA with me? but i dont wanna see those stories


----------



## RodMack (Mar 14, 2008)

It been cool to see RVD come back in the MITB match.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 14, 2008)

I can assure you all that RVD is not comin back to wrestle. Ya dont believe me? Then go to youtube, and look at one of his interviews, like the one with talkwrestling.


----------



## Rivayir (Mar 14, 2008)

I'd love to see RVD coming back, since I always liked his performance and still enjoy watching some of his previous matches on youtube, but it probably won't happen as some of you already have mentioned.


----------



## ByakugenEye (Mar 15, 2008)

Hope RVD will come back.


----------



## Broleta (Mar 15, 2008)

I seriously doubt RVD will be back. Maybe, just maybe for one night but I seriously doubt it because of what he's been saying in recent interviews.

God, Lockdown is shaping up to be one great PPV. It has the best build up for a TNA PPV in a while now.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 15, 2008)

Imagine this....

1) Jericho wins MITB
2) Orton cleanly pins Cena with an RKO, crowd deflates because the heel won in the WrestleMania main event.
3) Jericho comes out and says "I said I was here to save us from you, Orton."
4) Jericho cashes in MitB, Walls of Jericho, Orton taps, Jericho wins title. 

I would mark out!


----------



## Broleta (Mar 15, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> Imagine this....
> 
> 1) Jericho wins MITB
> 2) Orton cleanly pins Cena with an RKO, crowd deflates because the heel won in the WrestleMania main event.
> ...



I would fucking love this. However it won't happen cause Jericho isn't over enough with the WWE audience of present day 
Plus half the crowd are probably going to be anti Cena at WM so they won't deflate if Orton beats him.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 15, 2008)

You know they ran a stupid scenerio like that once, it was WM 9 and it didn't work out too well. Plus, the guy they ran it with was a lot more over than Jericho currently is now, as well.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 15, 2008)

*Breaking News Hardy's House Has A Fire!*

The fall out of the 60 day suspension of Jeff Hardy for a second violation of the WWE Wellness Policy is still making news. Sadly, Friday night, Jeff?s home in North Carolina burned to the ground and he lost essentially every thing he had and most sadly his dog. Losing an animal one is close to is just like losing a family member to many people and we just experienced that with the death of our 18 year old cat Molly who had to be put down after suffering a serious of strokes.

Apparently Matt Hardy saw smoke coming from Jeff?s home on Friday night, discovered that no one was home, but arrived at the house too late to do any thing but watch it burn to the ground.

These are challenging times for Jeff to say the least. Not only has he incurred his second strike with only one remaining before he would be terminated from the WWE, his situation has been underscored by the fact that his suspension went public per the WWE policy, which went into effect on November 1 and with which I wholeheartedly agree. Now Jeff?s home has been destroyed with the heart breaking reality that his beloved dog died in the fire as well.

Jeff?s career can be rebuilt if he so chooses to committing to do such. This commitment cannot be a short term commitment, but a life time commitment that must see him take it one day at a time and have the expressed goal of being successful in 24 hours intervals. I am one that truly believes that Jeff can make this happen, especially if those close to him offer Jeff the kind of support that he needs and that he seeks the wisdom and advise of a counselor who can help Jeff understand why these life and career threatening mistakes are being made.

Jeff?s home can be rebuilt materially, as well, but his many personal affects now nothing more than a memory. I hope this tragedy doesn?t push Jeff to the edge of the proverbial cliff to where his wrestling career becomes nothing more than a memory as well.

I grieve for the loss of the animal. I can only imagine what Jeff Hardy must be going through at this time. without question Jeff is being sternly tested. I hope he passes this test and the one?s to come admirably.

Jeff hardy will be 31 years old on August 31, 2008 and without question his wrestling career can be re-ignited if Jeff can prove to those that make the all important decisions that Jeff can be trusted and has become a responsible professional who understands how important it is to do the right things.

The trust factor is one that cannot be underscored enough. Over my 30+ years in the wrestling business I often wondered why so many of the men in charge were also their territories top stars. Owners/Promoters/Bookers like Eddie Graham, Verne Gagne, Fritz Von Erich, Bob Geigel, Bill Watts, Jerry Jarret and Jerry Lawler, The Funks, and so many more were their area?s top stars more often than not and did so because they knew they could trust and depend on their top stars, them. Being responsible and trust worthy are great traits to have in any field of endeavor, but it seems to be especially viable in the wrestling business based on my personal experiences.

Jeff Hardy can rebuild his home, hopefully he can somehow replace his beloved dog, I know that won?t be easy, but can he rebuild the trust with the WWE that allows Jeff to be provided with more opportunities to be the star that we all know that he can be? No one has this answer today.

Only time will tell but I will say that my opinion is that it can be done but it certainly won?t be easy.

WrestlingAttitude.com


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 15, 2008)

As soon as I read the news on wrestlezone, I rushed here. It's shocking. I feel extremely sorry for him. Hopefully, he can bounce back.

Perhaps HHH is behind this. He tried to hold Hardy down, and couldnt accept the fact that Hardy was getting pushed, and he wasnt. So he decided to teach Hardy a lesson. LOL.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 15, 2008)

I think WWE should allow Hardy to wrestle again. The guy needs something to cheer him up and hearing the fans just might do.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 15, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> I think WWE should allow Hardy to wrestle again. The guy needs something to cheer him up and hearing the fans just might do.



I'd doubt he'd have the willpower to do so. He's probably sad right now.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 15, 2008)

While I sincerely hope it doesn't happen, shit like this happening back to back would make some emotionally vulnerable people kill themselves. Hopefully he hasn't entertained thoughts like that for his sake and those closest to him.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 16, 2008)

Stuff can be replaced, but a pet... wow.


----------



## Broleta (Mar 16, 2008)

On the bright side at least he has time off to find a new place and sort his life out. If this had happened while he was on the road he'd be under lots of pressure.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Mar 16, 2008)

Man I feel sorry for Jeff. Talk about rotten luck.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 16, 2008)

I heard that it was a trailer that burned down. Does he have two houses(a house and a trailer), or just a trailer?


----------



## Rock Lee (Mar 17, 2008)

Man things aren't going good for jeff.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 18, 2008)

Last night episode of RAW was pretty good. I liked the segment between Big show and Jericho. That's the Jericho i've been waiting for. He was like his old self, calling people "Junior".


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 18, 2008)

Santino stole King's sandwich. That shit saved the pathetic diva match.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 18, 2008)

Yeah, that was ownage to the 10th degree. That... yeah.

*punch*

Gotcha sammitch!

It's like being raped! XD


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 18, 2008)

i dont think id ever try to steal food from the king o.o


----------



## Broleta (Mar 19, 2008)

I WIN I HAVE YOUR SAMMICH JERRY STUPID LAWLER
Lmao best thing on RAW this year.

Also, Cena/Orton teamwork was awesome. Loved the double team RKO.


----------



## ByakugenEye (Mar 19, 2008)

I saw the Cena and Orton VS RAW rosteer match, that was hilarious when the raw roster team all went crazy and bashed the hell out of them then Cena smacked them all out with a chair, he smacked the whole but JBL and Umaga. That was ultimately insane.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 19, 2008)

Cena & Orton vs the Raw roster was godwin.


----------



## RodMack (Mar 19, 2008)

I thought Cena & Orton looked pretty good as a tag team.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 19, 2008)

They had good chemistry but this will never happen. Orton is by far better as a heel and Cena is WWE's top face and will remain like that thanks to his merchandise. It was nice to see though. It was a unique main event.


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 19, 2008)

they did ok together.....hated the idea tho....way to make so many guys looks so bad being beaten so fast and easily.......stupid idea...


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 20, 2008)

Let's be honest... most (everyone who wasn't JBL/Umaga... and not so much Umaga) of the "roster" were glorified jobbers and Heat regulars. Notice there was no DX, Flair or Kennedy. Everyone who took a fall hardly appears anyway. And even someone who did, Santino, has been a frequent jobber to people. His promos and segments are awesome though.


----------



## Carlito Caribbean Cool (Mar 20, 2008)

Paul Burchill entered and lost instantly to an RKO. Good way to push him. I guess it wasn't going to last. Carlito and CM Punk has a good match on Monday but it was short. The main event was good. Far better than expected although is true where was Kennedy. Flair got busted open so that's an excuse and Jericho got knocked out which is another excuse.


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 20, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Let's be honest... most (everyone who wasn't JBL/Umaga... and not so much Umaga) of the "roster" were glorified jobbers and Heat regulars. Notice there was no DX, Flair or Kennedy. Everyone who took a fall hardly appears anyway. And even someone who did, Santino, has been a frequent jobber to people. His promos and segments are awesome though.



still dislike the idea of it.


----------



## Broleta (Mar 20, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> They had good chemistry but this will never happen. Orton is by far better as a heel and Cena is WWE's top face and will remain like that thanks to his merchandise. It was nice to see though. It was a unique main event.



HHH will probably want to reclaim his spot as top heel soon and this could force an Orton face turn.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 20, 2008)

I heard he did want to become heel again. I guess it's possible. As far as Orton turning heel is concerned....absolutely no! Orton as a face is terrible. Didnt you see the horror show that was "good guy orton" back in 03? I remember in 03, he came out and tried to pull a "stone cold stunt", and give everyone in the ring a rko, it was horrible.


----------



## Shawn_D (Mar 20, 2008)

While the match was entertaining I didn't care for the vs Raw roster thing either. Everyone knows who is top tier on Raw.  The whole thing reminded of the WCW merger...of how HHH ran through and pinned WCW's entire roster like it was absolute shit...I just don't think it's a good idea to bury people like that esp Tag Teams. Umaga crushed London and Kendrick like they were shit. I don't really care for London and Kendrick but they have more skill than that.

Maybe I'm just picky or I look out for the little man but there are ways to get someone over without squashing mid-carders.  One way is clean pins...but those days are long gone...


----------



## Broleta (Mar 20, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I heard he did want to become heel again. I guess it's possible. As far as Orton turning heel is concerned....absolutely no! Orton as a face is terrible. Didnt you see the horror show that was "good guy orton" back in 03? I remember in 03, he came out and tried to pull a "stone cold stunt", and give everyone in the ring a rko, it was horrible.



You mean in 04? I thought it was awesome myself, shame HHH buried him within a month of him winning the title. I remember when it was an "inmates run the asylum" on RAW and Orton's Survivor Series team beat up HHH. That was fucking godwin and the crowd were going fucking crazy for Randy.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XefBWxNdmtE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RodMack (Mar 21, 2008)

Broleta said:


> You mean in 04? I thought it was awesome myself, shame HHH buried him within a month of him winning the title. I remember when it was an "inmates run the asylum" on RAW and Orton's Survivor Series team beat up HHH. That was fucking godwin and the crowd were going fucking crazy for Randy.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XefBWxNdmtE[/YOUTUBE]


Orton looked pretty good as a face, but I think he's one of those guys that's best suited as a heel IMO.

Now that I think about it, why was Maven in Orton's team?


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 21, 2008)

Why didn't they turn Maven heel the night he had the title shot? He was (or seemed anyway) so over that night and even started to believe he might take the belt. Dunno...


----------



## Broleta (Mar 21, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Why didn't they turn Maven heel the night he had the title shot? He was (or seemed anyway) so over that night and even started to believe he might take the belt. Dunno...



I guess they felt he didn't run with his push enough as after that he got put back down the card and eventually parted ways with WWE.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 21, 2008)

Honestly, Nitro was the only good thing to come out of the tought enough contests. All the rest kinda sucked, besides matt cappoteli, since he had to stop because he had a tumor.


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 22, 2008)

theres some cool marathon of classic UWF stuff on epsn classic, pretty cool stuff.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 23, 2008)

Did anybody watch Smackdown on Friday? I loved the segment between MVP and Jeircho. It was gold. Now there is gonna be a match between them next week. It's gonna be great. A feud between MVP and Jericho would be great.


----------



## Rock Lee (Mar 23, 2008)

The what if your name could of been part was extremely funny.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 23, 2008)

Didn't watch because of basketball on, so I just did other stuff. Jericho was on SD!? How come?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 23, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Didn't watch because of basketball on, so I just did other stuff. Jericho was on SD!? How come?



He was a guess for "MVP'S VIP Lounge".


----------



## Immortal Flame (Mar 24, 2008)

Broleta said:


> HHH will probably want to reclaim his spot as top heel soon and this could force an Orton face turn.



I always prefered for Orton to be a heel. His face turn from 03/04 made quite an impact, but his performance as a heel has always been ok imo.


----------



## RodMack (Mar 24, 2008)

pervy_hermit said:


> I always prefered for Orton to be a heel. His face turn from 03/04 made quite an impact, but his performance as a heel has always been ok imo.


True, some wrestlers just perform better as a heel. Look at Edge. I'd say he's been more successful as a heel.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Mar 24, 2008)

RodMack said:


> True, some wrestlers just perform better as a heel. Look at Edge. I'd say he's been more successful as a heel.



Edge is such a natural in getting some fan heat. Heck, there are even times when I'd say, "Damn, this guy just hit a nerve in me somehow."


----------



## RodMack (Mar 24, 2008)

Yeah man, same here. But there are times when I root for Edge. I guess cause he's Canadian and he's from Orangeville, which is close to Toronto.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Mar 24, 2008)

RodMack said:


> Yeah man, same here. But there are times when I root for Edge. I guess cause he's Canadian and he's from Orangeville, which is close to Toronto.



I recall rooting for him when he was feuding with Cena. Although what cracked me up before was his proposed "Live Sex Celebration" with Lita. That was whacked.


----------



## Broleta (Mar 24, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Did anybody watch Smackdown on Friday? I loved the segment between MVP and Jeircho. It was gold. Now there is gonna be a match between them next week. It's gonna be great. A feud between MVP and Jericho would be great.



Yeah! That was the best segment on Smackdown! in a loooong time IMO. Finally Y2J getting some decent pop from the crowd again. Looking forward to the Smackdown! match but I wish it was on RAW instead.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 24, 2008)

Y2J should go to Smackdown. Just look at the pop he got. Smackdown fans are not Cena brainwashed like the RAW fans. They hardly know who Jericho is which is a shame.


----------



## Rock Lee (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm with you i think y2j should go to smackdown.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 24, 2008)

Tonight on RAW. MVP and Carlito v. Chris Jericho and CM Punk.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 24, 2008)

That should be a good match. However, Carlito is rapidlly growing stale and boring in my eyes.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Mar 24, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> Tonight on RAW. MVP and Carlito v. Chris Jericho and CM Punk.



I'm rooting for Y2J and CM Punk.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 24, 2008)

Did anybody saw the RAW main event? It was by far the biggest cluster fuck. Flair/HBK promo was by far the highlight of the night.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Mar 24, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> Did anybody saw the RAW main event? It was by far the biggest cluster fuck. Flair/HBK promo was by far the highlight of the night.



I have yet to see it coz we get delayed telecasts here.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 24, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> That should be a good match. However, Carlito is rapidlly growing stale and boring in my eyes.


His movement was severely cut as a heel. Just look at his moveset as a face and you'll see how good Carlito really is.


----------



## Carlito Caribbean Cool (Mar 24, 2008)

The road to WM this year has really sucked bad. I'm just not feeling it.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 24, 2008)

Carlito Caribbean Cool said:


> The road to WM this year has really sucked bad. I'm just not feeling it.


Indeed and RAW always get the attention having the elite superstars on the show. They even bring Punk from ECW a lot while ECW gets buried along with Smackdown.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Mar 25, 2008)

Carlito Caribbean Cool said:


> The road to WM this year has really sucked bad. I'm just not feeling it.



I concur. Last year's atmosphere was somehow more exciting. 

If only Jeff didn't fuck up then I would be more fired up for WM.


----------



## Carlito Caribbean Cool (Mar 25, 2008)

Smackdown should be good this week with MVP v. Jericho.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 25, 2008)

Ashley replaces Candice? Although most Diva matches are piss breaks anyway, this is gonna be awful. Beth dominates and Maria pins Melina. Woot. >_>


----------



## Dark Evangel (Mar 25, 2008)

I hope Cena loose, giving him a WM streak is just horrible idea in the first place.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 25, 2008)

Ron Killings worked a dark match tonight before the show.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 25, 2008)

Leafy said:


> I hope Cena loose, giving him a WM streak is just horrible idea in the first place.


And I know WWE would dare to make Cena end Taker's streak which he doesn't deserve at all.


----------



## Carlito Caribbean Cool (Mar 25, 2008)

Cena will lose this year. HHH will get the title.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Mar 25, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> And I know WWE would dare to make Cena end Taker's streak which he doesn't deserve at all.


I hope fans would riot and if I only live in america I would join.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 25, 2008)

Carlito Caribbean Cool said:


> Cena will lose this year. HHH will get the title.


LOL Carlito Spits in the face of backstage politicians 

Gotta love your sig


----------



## Rock Lee (Mar 25, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> Ron Killings worked a dark match tonight before the show.



That pretty cool i wonder did he use his old k-kwik gimmick.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 25, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> That pretty cool i wonder did he use his old k-kwik gimmick.


Doubt it. He worked as a heel.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 25, 2008)

In a perfect world Orton would retain (because NOBODY is expecting it...) and Flair wins his match and eventually has his legend killed with the title on the line. The whole storyline started with an Orton match and should end with one.

Alas.

Also where is our Mickie? Why they don't use her I'll never know. Better wrestler then Candice/Ashley... better looking... tons more over... less injury prone... more over...

Seriously, WTF?

On another note who wouldn't MARK THE FUCK OUT if Trips won and then Kennedy (who also won) cashed in and walked out champ?


----------



## Immortal Flame (Mar 25, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> And I know WWE would dare to make Cena end Taker's streak which he doesn't deserve at all.



I most ceretainly hope that they won't entertain the thought.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 25, 2008)

Leafy said:


> I hope Cena loose, giving him a WM streak is just horrible idea in the first place.





Perverted King said:


> And I know WWE would dare to make Cena end Taker's streak which he doesn't deserve at all.





Leafy said:


> I hope fans would riot and if I only live in america I would join.


You know, people who obsess over Taker's overblown win streak where he beat a bunch of jobbers, old men, and maybe 3 main event-level guys scare me.




Perverted King said:


> LOL Carlito Spits in the face of backstage politicians


If that were true, wouldn't he say Cena or Orton would win as opposed to Hunter? 



RadishMan said:


> In a perfect world Orton would retain (because NOBODY is expecting it...) and Flair wins his match and eventually has his legend killed with the title on the line. The whole storyline started with an Orton match and should end with one.
> 
> Alas.


He's faced Orton like 3 times during the retirement angle. People would see it coming from a mile away. As for Orton retaining being something no one would see coming, with the way they've made him look like such a lame duck going into WM, it wouldn't shock me at all if he retained as they've basically done to him what HHH did to Cena two years ago prior to WM 22.



> On another note who wouldn't MARK THE FUCK OUT if Trips won and then Kennedy (who also won) cashed in and walked out champ?


I wouldn't. That'd be fucking terrible. Dinky shit like that can fly on non-Big 4 PPVs that most people generally don't watch, but ending WM with it? Hell no.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 25, 2008)

Kennedy can't get the WWE Title yet. His skills have gone down since going to Smackdown.


----------



## Shawn_D (Mar 25, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Also where is our Mickie? Why they don't use her I'll never know. Better wrestler then Candice/Ashley... better looking... tons more over... less injury prone... more over...
> 
> Seriously, WTF?



I wonder who Mickie pissed off not to be involved in the women's match...maybe it's a playboy thing...if so that sucks


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 25, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> Kennedy can't get the WWE Title yet. His skills have gone down since going to Smackdown.


Think you meant RAW. 

Also, you can't lose what you never had. Kennedy's like Bobby Lashley, a by-product of Smackdown having the almost all of the best wrestlers in the company to work with him before they got raped by the draft.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 25, 2008)

I think some of you act like if Cena ended Taker's streak, it'll be the end of the world. In actuality, Cena is a hardworker, who is extremely dedicated. I know some of you are gonna hate me for saying this, but if there's someone who DESERVES to end the streak, it's Cena. Im not sayin he should, but if he did, he'd deserve it


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 25, 2008)

When I get the chance to, I'm repping you again.

Damn goofy ass rep system...


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 25, 2008)

It doesn't matter if he "deserves" it. If they ever plan on ending it, he's the likely choice. Cena/Taker @ Mania is probably the biggets match they can do at this point.

Trips/Cena II =/= that...


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm hoping Undertaker v. HBK for next year's Wrestlemania.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 25, 2008)

Just watched ECW and they moved the 24 Man Battle Royal online half an hour before Wrestlemania. This pissed me off since WWE promoted this match for WM for weeks. Plus guys like Burke and Kofi won't be at the PPV.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 26, 2008)

But you can watch it without paying 100...


----------



## Immortal Flame (Mar 26, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> Just watched ECW and they moved the 24 Man Battle Royal online half an hour before Wrestlemania. This pissed me off since WWE promoted this match for WM for weeks. Plus guys like Burke and Kofi won't be at the PPV.



So far, both seem to be on the up and up. Although it's disappointing to know that they won't be at the PPV.


----------



## Rock Lee (Mar 26, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> Just watched ECW and they moved the 24 Man Battle Royal online half an hour before Wrestlemania. This pissed me off since WWE promoted this match for WM for weeks. Plus guys like Burke and Kofi won't be at the PPV.



That just goes to show you how important ecw is.Its sad but they don't give a crap about ecw to have bumped that match from being a ppv match to a dark match.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 26, 2008)

ECW'S and Raw's main event sucked. Especially RAW. What type of main event was that? It was horrible. Thank god Smackdown's main event will be fucking gold.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 26, 2008)

Smackdown is going to rock this week.

The ECW main event didn't have time. The show was supose to end at 11:05 and Chavo was in the ring at 11:02. They had to rush it.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 26, 2008)

It probably would have sucked anyway. This is ecw were talking about. Mcmahon doesnt give a darn about that brand.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 26, 2008)

I thought the RAW ME was fine. Orton totally owned that match telling Show off then getting owned.

Never watch ECW anymore. Sorry, but once Chavo was the champ... I just stopped.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 26, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> I thought the RAW ME was fine. Orton totally owned that match telling Show off then getting owned.
> 
> Never watch ECW anymore. Sorry, but once Chavo was the champ... I just stopped.



Really, you just stopped watching recently? Hell, I stopped watching when Big Show became champ. I just couldnt take it. It was too much of a horror show for me. And when Lashley became champ, i vowed never to watch again.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 26, 2008)

Show actually had some pretty spiffy matches while ECW champion. Most notably, that hardcore match with Flair. Lashley was just outright bad, though.

I enjoyed RAW, personally. Flair's promo gave me chills and it's sad that we'll probably never see anything like it ever again after WM. And I have to give HBK his props because he definitely held up his end of that segment.

Oh, and before I forget, Santino owns all of your souls. Just live with it. Goddamn, is that man great...


----------



## Broleta (Mar 26, 2008)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> Show actually had some pretty spiffy matches while ECW champion. Most notably, that hardcore match with Flair. Lashley was just outright bad, though.
> 
> I enjoyed RAW, personally. Flair's promo gave me chills and it's sad that we'll probably never see anything like it ever again after WM. And I have to give HBK his props because he definitely held up his end of that segment.
> 
> Oh, and before I forget, Santino owns all of your souls. Just live with it. Goddamn, is that man great...



Agree'd. That Flair promo was one of the best promos I've seen on RAW in a long while IIRC.

Also yes Santino is awesome. He should get an hour of airtime at wrestlemania with just him on the stick with a subway sandwich.


----------



## RodMack (Mar 26, 2008)

Flair looked like he was going to explode during that promo. His face was all read from all that yelling after HBK compared him to Old Yeller.

Santino is beyond awesome. I still remember him trying to act like Stone Cold. LOL


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 26, 2008)

Santino's so awesome he almost made Austin break character when they did that segment pimping his movie coming out on DVD a while back. I loved that segment sooooo damn much.


----------



## RodMack (Mar 26, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Asrc4F7k3rk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Here's the other part for those of you who are interested:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RC-R2zDTZ9A&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sarun (Mar 26, 2008)

Is the Intercontinental Championship getting more and more down rated or what?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 26, 2008)

All the championships(besides the heavyweights) are getting down rated. Hell, I sometimes forgot who the tag team champs are.


----------



## Sarun (Mar 26, 2008)

Intercontinental title wasn't defended since 2002 or 2003 in Wrestlemania, I think and in recent times, it's not even getting good development in RAW.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Mar 26, 2008)

Broleta said:


> Also yes Santino is awesome. He should get an hour of airtime at wrestlemania with just him on the stick with a subway sandwich.



He's becoming iconic especially when he has a subway sandwich on hand. That guy's mic skills is tops. 

His segment with Austin is definitely another rare and golden moment.


----------



## RodMack (Mar 26, 2008)

sarun uchiha said:


> Intercontinental title wasn't defended since 2002 or 2003 in Wrestlemania, I think and in recent times, it's not even getting good development in RAW.


The IC Title was last defended in Wrestlemania in 2002 which was Wrestlemania X8.


----------



## Sarun (Mar 26, 2008)

After the victory of William Regal over Edge for IC title, I think IC title went downhill.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Mar 26, 2008)

With Y2J on the helm, I think that the IC title will be on the spotlight a bit more. Of course there's a problem that lies on the raw fans who aren't so familiar with Y2J.


----------



## RodMack (Mar 26, 2008)

Now who in the bloody hell won't know who Y2J is?


----------



## Sarun (Mar 26, 2008)

Ever heard about:

*RAW IS JERICHO.*


----------



## Rock Lee (Mar 26, 2008)

Y2J just isn't over like he use to be.


----------



## Sarun (Mar 26, 2008)

He do not have his old appeal, I see.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Mar 27, 2008)

sarun uchiha said:


> Ever heard about:
> 
> *RAW IS JERICHO.*



Now, how can I ever forget about that?


----------



## RodMack (Mar 27, 2008)

Here's Y2J back in 2001.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xU6jxpMx1Mk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 27, 2008)

Y2J isn't over on RAW becuase tha fans are nothing but stupid kids and Cena brainwashed fat whores. When he went to Smackdown everyone knew who he was. That's why I think Y2J should go to Smackdown. On RAW he'll get buried big time.

As far as the mid-card titles and tag titles. Vince has done everything he can to destroy them. He just wants Cena's spinner belt to be over and the others can go to hell for all he cares. World Title is all right but we know that Vince cares about the World Heavyweight Title just a little bit more that he cares about the ECW Title.

The titles have been buried becuase they were going over with the fans. Let's go with the WWE Tag Team Titles on Smackdown. London and Kendrick were Tag Team Champions for a year and was way over with the Smackdown crowd. After this, Vince took the straps from London and Kendrick and gave it to Deuce and Domino in attemp to destroy the mometum of the tag belts. Still Deuce and Domino were getting over as heel champions and they lost the titles thanks to this. They gave the belts to MVP and Matt Hardy who hardly gave the belts any significance. Now what's going on? London and Kendrick who had so much momentum are being buried on RAW. Deuce and Domino are getting squashed. Vince killed the momentum of the Tag Division in a flash. Miz and Morrison are now good tag teams champions but they are already hitting a break up. Miz and Morrison are having good title defenses and the fans seems to be taking a liking into their matches on Smackdown and ECW. Watch Vince break them up but the straps on another tag team and bury that Tag Team.

The IC Title has been buried as well. Damn! This title defenses on PPV were way better than the main event matches. Jericho has a Ladder Match with Christian once. Orton had a good run. Shelton had a good run. Where's the title now? Buried to the bottom.

The US Title is Ok at this point. It gets defended once in a while.

The World Tag Team titles have been buried even more. They had such huge momentum. Rated RKO had it. Cena and Shawn Michaels,The Hardyz and Lance Cade and Trevor Murdoch. The Hardyz v. Cade/Murdoch feud was getting huge attention. WWE once again killed the mometum of the belts by giving it to a team with no charisma whatsoever Hardcore Holly and Cody Rhodes. The belts aren't even defended anymore. I'm sure if London and Kendrick would have had the belts some fans would have cheered and WWE would have buried the belts more eventually.

ECW Title..............Chavo was in the Royal Rumble as champion. Enough said.

Vince cares about one title and that's the stupid spinner belt. He's killing the momentum of all the other titles. And not only the titles but the ones that use to hold the belts as well. This doesn't only happen to the belts. Why do you think Christian left WWE? He isn't stupid. He was getting a huge pop on RAW and he was sent to Smackdown to take away his momentum but the fans still cheered and WWE tried to do what it takes to burn him. Christian realize WWE wasn't going to push him and left.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Mar 27, 2008)

That Spinner Belt looks like the bane of the WWE itself. So many titles are thrown outta the picture and superstars are losing momentum. Vince has been making some bad decisions as of late because of that poisonous belt.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 27, 2008)

The IC title hasn't been relevant since Orton held it.


----------



## Rock Lee (Mar 27, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> Y2J isn't over on RAW becuase tha fans are nothing but stupid kids and Cena brainwashed fat whores. When he went to Smackdown everyone knew who he was. That's why I think Y2J should go to Smackdown. On RAW he'll get buried big time.
> 
> As far as the mid-card titles and tag titles. Vince has done everything he can to destroy them. He just wants Cena's spinner belt to be over and the others can go to hell for all he cares. World Title is all right but we know that Vince cares about the World Heavyweight Title just a little bit more that he cares about the ECW Title.
> 
> ...




Wow nice post +rep.


----------



## Broleta (Mar 27, 2008)

Orton's IC title run was the shit. We had him defending it against Cactus Jack in a falls count anywhere match.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 27, 2008)

Orton didn't defend it that much during his reign, and even his match against Jack "for the belt" was not even about the title. Just something about it made the belt seem important.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 27, 2008)

pervy_hermit said:


> That Spinner Belt looks like the bane of the WWE itself. So many titles are thrown outta the picture and superstars are losing momentum. Vince has been making some bad decisions as of late because of that poisonous belt.



*Sighs*. People, it's just a belt for crying out loud. It's not even that bad looking. You really think the reason Vince could care less about the other belts is because of the "spinner belt"? News flash guys: Vince has been burying the other titles long before the so called "spinner belt" was introduced. And you know what's crazy? No one said anything bad about Edge's version of the spinner belt. Now, could it be that the only reason people are hating on the spinner belt in the first place is because they absolutely hate the man who introduced it? Just a thought.

By the way, did any of you catch HHH, Vince, Mayweather, Big Show, Cena, and Jericho on Larry King last night?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 27, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> Y2J isn't over on RAW becuase tha fans are nothing but stupid kids and Cena brainwashed fat whores. When he went to Smackdown everyone knew who he was. That's why I think Y2J should go to Smackdown. On RAW he'll get buried big time.
> 
> As far as the mid-card titles and tag titles. Vince has done everything he can to destroy them. He just wants Cena's spinner belt to be over and the others can go to hell for all he cares. World Title is all right but we know that Vince cares about the World Heavyweight Title just a little bit more that he cares about the ECW Title.
> 
> ...



That is not the reason Y2J is not over. Dont blame it on the fans, because those RAW are fans are about as hardcore as it can get. The reason he hasnt been over on RAW is because lately, Jericho has absolutely SUCKED! His feud with JBL was horrible. And when he came back, he was instantly thrown into the title picture, something he didnt deserve(he'd been away for a while. You gotta earn the right to be thrown in the title picture the way he did). And in actuality, most of smackdowns audience is a kids. That's why rey mysterio is so important to smackdown, because he attracts more kiddos than MJ at Neverland(it's true, really.) The reason he got cheered on smackdown is because his segment with MVP was excellent. The reason he doesnt really get cheered on RAW is because he hasnt been too good. Trust me, i blame it on the creative writing team, not Jericho, since I know how great Jericho can be. I not hating on Jericho, he's in my top 10 favorite wrestlers, but lately, he hsant been too good, and thats the truth.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 27, 2008)

The writing has really ruined the WWE. I still cringe at the Katie Vick idea.


----------



## Rock Lee (Mar 27, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> The writing has really ruined the WWE. I still cringe at the Katie Vick idea.



I didn't know which idea was worst the katie vick idea or the one were mae young was pregnant with mark henry's hand.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 27, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> I didn't know which idea was worst the katie vick idea or the one were mae young was pregnant with mark henry's hand.


What about May 19th? Or when Jericho spilled coffee on Kane? Even though I'll admit it was funny.


----------



## Carlito Caribbean Cool (Mar 27, 2008)

It think WWE needs a roster change. This is the people that I think should switch brands.

*To RAW*
1)MVP-He's practically done it all on Smackdown. He has faced all their top faces like Rey Mysterio, Batista, Matt Hardy and Kane. He should have new fresh match ups on RAW.

2)CM Punk-Is time for someone else to take over ECW. Punk has done it all in that brand and is time to move to one of the bigger brands. He's over with the crowd and he can improve the mid-card greatly.

3)Batista-Like MVP, he has done it all on Smackdown. Is time for the animal to go back to RAW. There should be a few new opponents he could face or opponents he hasn't face in a while which means he'll get fresh match ups.

4)Big Daddy V-He went from the most dominant force in WWE to Undertaker's teddy bear on Smackdown. He's still a good character. Send him to Raw so his character won't become stale.

5)Mark Henry-He appears a lot on RAW and on Smackdown there's nothing for him.

6)John Morrison-He's been ready in ages. He's ready to compete with the big boys. He has excellent ring skills. I don't think his mic skills are really that bad.

7)Finlay-A good worker that can put up good matches. This is what Raw needs badly. Some good wrestling.

8)Elijah Burke-Great ring skills. One of the most underrated wrestlers in WWE. I would love to see him on RAW.

9)Chavo Guerrero- I don't think he will last long as ECW Champion. He can do a great job in RAW as a mid-card heel.

10)Deuce and Domino-Someone has to get rid off "Team Charisma" Hardcore Holly and Cody Rhodes. Plus revive the Tag Team division.

*To Smackdown*

1)Chris Jericho-On Raw, he will be misused. On Smackdown, it will be a matter of time before he becomes champion. A feud with Edge will be nice. He's never had a one on one match with the Undertaker as well.

2)Umaga-Pretty much like Batista. Nothing for him on RAW. Time for a change.

3)Shelton Benjamin-ECW? This guy was ready for the big scene a long time ago. He needs mic skills but as far as I'm concerned Lashley's were worst and look at the push he got. Lashley sounded like a 12 year old girl so please give Shelton a push.

4)Carlito-Needs a change as well. Is time to rise Carlito to the main event and Smackdown seems perfect.

5)The Miz-There are winner and there are losers! And Miz is a winner and should be on Smackdown.

6)Paul London-Look like him and Kendrick are going different ways. On Smackdown he would get some air time for sure.

7)Mr.Kennedy-His work on RAW has been pathetic. He needs to go back to Smackdown. He was excellent there. On RAW, he seems to pressure himself too much. He isn't ready for the big show yet.

8)Paul Burchill-He's on Heat already. The only way to save him is Smackdown. He would get airtime. He use to get a lot with the Pirate Gimmicks. The chances are low since Vince wants his stupid i*c*st storyline on RAW.

9)Charlie Haas-His mask gimmick is perfect for Smackdown.

10)Lance Cade and Trevor Murdoch-A feud with Jesse and Festus would own.

*To ECW*

1)Kane-ECW needs a veteran champion and Kane is perfect. He can heel along the way and also be on ECW permanently. Plus he can still appear on Smackdown with the talent exchange.

2)Rey Mysterio-Would sky high the ECW rating plus he can still appear on Smackdown with the talent exchange.

3)Jeff Hardy-He is "extreme". Plus his push with the big brands is done for a while. ECW seems like a good place for him for now. He can appear on Smackdown.

4)Super Crazy-Should have been there in the first place.

5)Kenny Dystra-Time to develop him.


----------



## Broleta (Mar 27, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> *Sighs*. People, it's just a belt for crying out loud. It's not even that bad looking. You really think the reason Vince could care less about the other belts is because of the "spinner belt"? News flash guys: Vince has been burying the other titles long before the so called "spinner belt" was introduced. And you know what's crazy? No one said anything bad about Edge's version of the spinner belt. Now, could it be that the only reason people are hating on the spinner belt in the first place is because they absolutely hate the man who introduced it? Just a thought.



No shit. The spinner belt is Cena's belt, following on from his throwback, hiphop gimmick. People didn't hate Edge's one because it was obvious he was only holding the belt for Cena.


----------



## Broleta (Mar 27, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> That is not the reason Y2J is not over. Dont blame it on the fans, because those RAW are fans are about as hardcore as it can get.



:/ RAW fans are not "hardcore" at all. The majority of RAW fans these days are women and children/Entertainment fans. His return pop was pathetic and he hadn't even done anything yet so that proves your theory wrong. Why was the pop pathetic? Because most of the fans were E marks and didn't know who he was.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 27, 2008)

Carlito Caribbean Cool said:


> It think WWE needs a roster change. This is the people that I think should switch brands.
> 
> *To RAW*
> 1)MVP-He's practically done it all on Smackdown. He has faced all their top faces like Rey Mysterio, Batista, Matt Hardy and Kane. He should have new fresh match ups on RAW.
> ...



I agree with this. Seems like a good roster change. Batista can main event. The other can elevate the mid-card. Burke on RAW would own.



Carlito Caribbean Cool said:


> *To Smackdown*
> 
> 1)Chris Jericho-On Raw, he will be misused. On Smackdown, it will be a matter of time before he becomes champion. A feud with Edge will be nice. He's never had a one on one match with the Undertaker as well.
> 
> 2)Umaga-Pretty much like Batista. Nothing for him on RAW. Time for a change.


 These 2 could main event on Smackdown. Rumors say that Umaga will face Undertaker at Summerslam. Jericho will be better on Smackdown. With Triple H and John Cena there, he won't be going anywhere soon.



Carlito Caribbean Cool said:


> 3)Shelton Benjamin-ECW? This guy was ready for the big scene a long time ago. He needs mic skills but as far as I'm concerned Lashley's were worst and look at the push he got. Lashley sounded like a 12 year old girl so please give Shelton a push.


Couldn't agree more. Shelton on ECW was stupid. He should have been moved to Smackdown instead. He is by far the most athletic superstar in WWE today. His mic skills suck but like you said there has been worst than him.



Carlito Caribbean Cool said:


> 4)Carlito-Needs a change as well. Is time to rise Carlito to the main event and Smackdown seems perfect.
> 
> 5)The Miz-There are winner and there are losers! And Miz is a winner and should be on Smackdown.


Agree with Carlito going to Smackdown. When he went to RAW, he was buried. As far as the Miz goes I'm not a big fan.



Carlito Caribbean Cool said:


> 6)Paul London-Look like him and Kendrick are going different ways. On Smackdown he would get some air time for sure.


Yes! Sadly Londrick have been separated. Kendrick was in the heel team in the 24 Man Tag Team match. London has talent and can be a good mid-carder for the Smackdown brand.



Carlito Caribbean Cool said:


> 7)Mr.Kennedy-His work on RAW has been pathetic. He needs to go back to Smackdown. He was excellent there. On RAW, he seems to pressure himself too much. He isn't ready for the big show yet.


 Another superstar buried although he did screw up his push. He was the original son for Mr.McMahon's Son Storyline but he screwed up so WWE went with the comedy angle with Hornwoogle. Still I think he needs to go to Smackdown simply to improve more. He seems lost on RAW and his matches are not as good as when he was on Smackdown.



Carlito Caribbean Cool said:


> 8)Paul Burchill-He's on Heat already. The only way to save him is Smackdown. He would get airtime. He use to get a lot with the Pirate Gimmicks. The chances are low since Vince wants his stupid i*c*st storyline on RAW.


He wasn't really going to last long. He was fine with his Pirate gimmick. It brought some humor. His current "The Reaper" gimmick is cool but I don't think he'll last. On Smackdown, he has a huge chance of staying.



Carlito Caribbean Cool said:


> 9)Charlie Haas-His mask gimmick is perfect for Smackdown.


I can't believe you failed to mention his great ring ability. One of WWE's most underrated wrestlers. His mask gimmick does suit Smackdown.



Carlito Caribbean Cool said:


> 10)Lance Cade and Trevor Murdoch-A feud with Jesse and Festus would own.


I would like to see that feud for the tag titles as well. It could bring some humor as both are a very odd tag team. We can have Murdoch v. Festus in a Battle of the Faces



Carlito Caribbean Cool said:


> *To ECW*
> 
> 1)Kane-ECW needs a veteran champion and Kane is perfect. He can heel along the way and also be on ECW permanently. Plus he can still appear on Smackdown with the talent exchange.
> 
> ...


All 3 of these have a good chance to be there plus like you say they could appear on Smackdown. ECW with these 3 should get decent ratings.



Carlito Caribbean Cool said:


> 4)Super Crazy-Should have been there in the first place.
> 
> 5)Kenny Dystra-Time to develop him.


Agree. Is time for Dystra to shine and Super Crazy needs to leave RAW. I still renember the Mexicools. They were cool.


----------



## RodMack (Mar 27, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> The writing has really ruined the WWE. I still cringe at the Katie Vick idea.


Vince McMahon thought it was a good idea in the McMahon DVD.


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 27, 2008)

meh..i dont care how has the spinner belt...i still say it looks stupid, i know its just a belt...but it looks dumb....

anyways....i think they need to drop this 3 different brand deal....go back many years ago, let everyone wrestle every where, if that means dropping a night, then do it...splitting up the talent like they do now has always bothered me...


----------



## Sarun (Mar 27, 2008)

pervy_hermit said:


> Now, how can I ever forget about that?



those were good times in RAW.


----------



## Carlito Caribbean Cool (Mar 27, 2008)

SilverCross said:


> meh..i dont care how has the spinner belt...i still say it looks stupid, i know its just a belt...but it looks dumb....
> 
> anyways....i think they need to drop this 3 different brand deal....go back many years ago, let everyone wrestle every where, if that means dropping a night, then do it...splitting up the talent like they do now has always bothered me...


The brand split is better. They can push more superstars that way. Believe me if there was one brand. Cena or HHH will be champion. Edge wouldn't be a 4 time World Champion,etc.


----------



## Sarun (Mar 27, 2008)

They should push stars like Carlito and K. Dykstera.

Cody Rhodes should be fighting for IC title.


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 27, 2008)

Carlito Caribbean Cool said:


> The brand split is better. They can push more superstars that way. Believe me if there was one brand. Cena or HHH will be champion. Edge wouldn't be a 4 time World Champion,etc.



that or they could have a much larger group to put in the title picture, rather then the same 2 or 3....it would also encourage the use of the other belts more..


----------



## Sarun (Mar 27, 2008)

It's not because they have same 2 or 3, it's rather that they are not developing and pushing new stars up enough.


----------



## Rock Lee (Mar 27, 2008)

Man that suppose shoot fight between angle vs tomoko and styles was fucking stupid.TNA should leave mma alone.


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 27, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> Man that suppose shoot fight between angle vs tomoko and styles was fucking stupid.TNA should leave mma alone.



i didnt see that much wrong with it, rather enjoyed watching it as well.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Mar 27, 2008)

sarun uchiha said:


> those were good times in RAW.



I recall how it was punctuated with an exclamation point when Jericho Powerbombed Road Dogg on a table. I thought back then, "Poor Road Dogg. He became Road Kill." 

Kidding aside, I think that the brand split is an ok idea based on the grounds that the superstars get a push of their own and that the pushes would probably be easier to manage. We see pushes happening here and there which is the good part. I dunno though if people are satisfied with the pushes that had/have been taking place thus far.


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 27, 2008)

the womens title match on TNA just now...thats possibly one of the worst endings to a match iv seen in a long time...


----------



## Rock Lee (Mar 27, 2008)

SilverCross said:


> i didnt see that much wrong with it, rather enjoyed watching it as well.



I'm just saying if it was a real mma tomoko sure held back alot.


----------



## Rock Lee (Mar 27, 2008)

SilverCross said:


> the womens title match on TNA just now...thats possibly one of the worst endings to a match iv seen in a long time...



Why thats how all of kong's victory end.


----------



## Sarun (Mar 27, 2008)

I think TNA is trying to copy WWE's old more gimmicky style.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 27, 2008)

Just look at Black Machismo lolz


----------



## RodMack (Mar 28, 2008)

There's also Shark Boy. Is he still there? I don't watch TNA, only when I'm flipping channels I'll check it out.


----------



## Rock Lee (Mar 28, 2008)

RodMack said:


> There's also Shark Boy. Is he still there? I don't watch TNA, only when I'm flipping channels I'll check it out.



Yeah he is still there teaming with curryman sometimes,i think he has a singles match with elix skipper next week.


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 28, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> Why thats how all of kong's victory end.



it was more of how sudden it was...just..randomly slaps odb a few times and thats all it took....lame.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 28, 2008)

Robbie from the Highlanders was in the audience and was shown on camera as a WWE wrestler. He got big time heat from the company. Looks like Colin Delaney will be getting his first win in a 1 minute squash man against Robbie

Chavo Guerrero and Shanon Moore were backstage as well. However, WWE doesn't complain of superstars being backstage.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 28, 2008)

Broleta said:


> :/ RAW fans are not "hardcore" at all. The majority of RAW fans these days are women and children/Entertainment fans. His return pop was pathetic and he hadn't even done anything yet so that proves your theory wrong. Why was the pop pathetic? Because most of the fans were E marks and didn't know who he was.



You cant be serious. Y2J has not been away from the wwe for that long. Of course the "woman and kids" know who the hell he is. The reason his return pop sucked is because of the net spoilers, period. Thank about, people knew he was coming back months before he actually did. They even chanted "Y2J" at a ppv one time, about 3 weeks before he returned. The suprise and shock factor had gone way down. The majority of raw fans are NOT kids and woman. You should know that the majority of RAW and wwe fans period are males 18-35. Trust me, if you do the research on the net, you'll find out.


----------



## Rock Lee (Mar 28, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> Robbie from the Highlanders was in the audience and was shown on camera as a WWE wrestler. He got big time heat from the company. Looks like Colin Delaney will be getting his first win in a 1 minute squash man against Robbie
> 
> Chavo Guerrero and Shanon Moore were backstage as well. However, WWE doesn't complain of superstars being backstage.



That would be understandable if they actually looked at tna as competition but i guess it shows they do looked at them as competitors.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Mar 28, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> That would be understandable if they actually looked at tna as competition but i guess it shows they do looked at them as competitors.



Although TNA hasn't caught up yet with the TV ratings, they do seem to be creating a fan base slowly but surely. If bookings aren't as bad as they are today, then it could catch up with the E.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 28, 2008)

The wwe even gives away TNA news....on their website. If that isnt a slap in the face to TNA, then I dont know what is.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 28, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> The reason his return pop sucked is because of the net spoilers, period. Thank about, people knew he was coming back months before he actually did. They even chanted "Y2J" at a ppv one time, about 3 weeks before he returned. The suprise and shock factor had gone way down.


What's funny is that if you remember the RAW when he came back, they pretty much blew his comeback pop on a backstage segment where he clotheslined that torchrunner. That pop was good, when he came out, it had already died down.



pervy_hermit said:


> Although TNA hasn't caught up yet with the TV ratings, they do seem to be creating a fan base slowly but surely. If bookings aren't as bad as they are today, then it could catch up with the E.


Oh, TNA's pretty much destroyed any new fans they had hoped to get from the stunt they pulled before the live Impact last night. Apparently, a bunch of people came to watch it and were turned away because seats were already pre-spoken for or some shit. It lead to the spurned potential fans to start a loud "FUCK TNA" chant outside. And then there's the disaster that was the live Impact. Ye Gods, even WCW in it's early days didn't fuck up like TNA did last night, at least, not all on the same show. 

What really summed up how terrible Impact was Sting getting caught looking up at the overhead camera cross-eyed when he was supposed to be laid out. Just brilliant, I tell ya. And I was even digging the main event too til that happened and I fell out of my chair laughing.

Oh, and Frank Trigg no-selling Sting's comeback while Don West has a literal heart attack = priceless.


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 28, 2008)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> What's funny is that if you remember the RAW when he came back, they pretty much blew his comeback pop on a backstage segment where he clotheslined that torchrunner. That pop was good, when he came out, it had already died down.
> 
> 
> Oh, TNA's pretty much destroyed any new fans they had hoped to get from the stunt they pulled before the live Impact last night. Apparently, a bunch of people came to watch it and were turned away because seats were already pre-spoken for or some shit. It lead to the spurned potential fans to start a loud "FUCK TNA" chant outside. And then there's the disaster that was the live Impact. Ye Gods, even WCW in it's early days didn't fuck up like TNA did last night, at least, not all on the same show.
> ...



eh..being there first live show? mistakes are bound to happen....honestly i didnt see that big of any problems in there main event either.....honestly i think you have something against TNA, as you never seem to have anything good to say of them, yet quickly point out there problems......im sure WWE/WWF had problems when they were new too...infact iv seen them have PLENTY of screw ups over the years....


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 28, 2008)

*Smackdown Matches*

*Kane v. The Great Khali v. Mark Henry v. Chuck Palumbo*
Patient Love: NaruHina Song

*CM Punk v. John Morrison*
Part 1- Patient Love: NaruHina Song
Part 2- Patient Love: NaruHina Song

*Kofi, Jesse and Festus v. Miz, Cade and Murdoch*
Patient Love: NaruHina Song

*Divas Wet and Wild*
Patient Love: NaruHina Song

*Batista v. Snitsky*
Patient Love: NaruHina Song

*Chris Jericho v. MVP*
Part 1- Patient Love: NaruHina Song
Part 2- Patient Love: NaruHina Song

*Edge's Burial of Undertaker's Streak*
Part 1- Patient Love: NaruHina Song
Part 2- Link removed


----------



## Carlito Caribbean Cool (Mar 28, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> *Smackdown Matches*
> 
> *Kane v. The Great Khali v. Mark Henry v. Chuck Palumbo*
> Link removed
> ...



Wow! This is awesome. Thanx! I get to watch Smackdown early.


----------



## Broleta (Mar 28, 2008)

Holy shit live Impact was awesome! Such an awesome feel to a show that I haven't felt in a long time from any wrestling show. Good matches, great promos and an overall great feel to the show. I hope they do more live impact shows in the future as I'd like to see them get better at it 'cause for a first try this was amazing.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 28, 2008)

Broleta said:


> Holy shit live Impact was awesome! Such an awesome feel to a show that I haven't felt in a long time from any wrestling show. Good matches, great promos and an overall great feel to the show. I hope they do more live impact shows in the future as I'd like to see them get better at it 'cause for a first try this was amazing.


ECW will get owned in ratings in this week for sure. I agree the feeling was awesome. Loved the main event. TNA is slowly catching up.


----------



## Broleta (Mar 28, 2008)

Man if Spike are smart they'll fund more live Impacts.


----------



## Rivayir (Mar 28, 2008)

Is that some Mark Henry push and possible face turn?


----------



## Broleta (Mar 28, 2008)

Lastier said:


> Is that some Mark Henry push and possible face turn?



The real question is why would anybody actually care?


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 28, 2008)

I don't think Mark Henry is getting pushed he's just being hyped as the most powerful guy in the Battle Royal. He's not winning it.


----------



## Rock Lee (Mar 28, 2008)

Press Release: #1 Fighting Videogame Franchise Returns: SD vs. RAW 2009



> THE NUMBER ONE FIGHTING VIDEOGAME FRANCHISE RETURNS TO THE
> VIRTUAL RING WITH WWE® SMACKDOWN® VS. RAW® 2009
> 
> Leading Videogame Brand Set to Deliver the Definitive Sports Entertainment Experience - With Added Depth, Explosive New Features and the Debut of Downloadable Content
> ...






Finally we get downloadable content and i see the ps2 is still getting some love.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 28, 2008)

I don't know why but the games have become slower over the years and the stupid stamina system is annoying.


----------



## Rock Lee (Mar 28, 2008)

I agree the stamina system has been complete failure.


----------



## Rivayir (Mar 28, 2008)

Broleta said:


> The real question is why would anybody actually care?



No idea, it's just significant that a guy who has been used as a punch bag over the last weeks gets to win such a royal rumble now.

Don't make it sound like I am a Mark Henry fan.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 28, 2008)

SilverCross said:


> eh..being there first live show? mistakes are bound to happen....


What I didn't like about Impact had nothing to do with the audio problems(which I assume are the "mistakes" you're referring to), in-fact, I didn't even mention them in my post.



> honestly i didnt see that big of any problems in there main event either.....


I actually said I was digging the main event til TNA's retarded multiple camera switches made Sting look like a goofball after Storm jumped him.



> honestly i think you have something against TNA, as you never seem to have anything good to say of them, yet quickly point out there problems......


I've stated before what I like and dislike about TNA, the problem is that the bad far out-weighs the good.



> im sure WWE/WWF had problems when they were new too...infact iv seen them have PLENTY of screw ups over the years....


I'm sure they did, but my problems with Impact had more to do with the booking, not the audio(which was a hilarious level of bad on it's own). I'll elaborate more when I get back in.


----------



## Sarun (Mar 28, 2008)

Odds of RVD returning in Wrestlemania, winning the battle royal and facing Chavo?


----------



## Broleta (Mar 28, 2008)

sarun uchiha said:


> Odds of RVD returning in Wrestlemania, winning the battle royal and facing Chavo?



Very low if you watch his recent interviews.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 28, 2008)

sarun uchiha said:


> Odds of RVD returning in Wrestlemania, winning the battle royal and facing Chavo?



RVD is not coming back. I can assure you.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 28, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> Finally we get downloadable content and i see the ps2 is still getting some love.



Yay, Its Still Gonna Be On PS2


----------



## Rock Lee (Mar 28, 2008)

Well we can expect the wwe to fire Robbie McAllister.What the herl was he thinking showing up at a tna taping.


----------



## RodMack (Mar 28, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> Well we can expect the wwe to fire Robbie McAllister.What the herl was he thinking showing up at a tna taping.


Doesn't matter if he's let go, seeing as how the Highlanders are going nowhere.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 28, 2008)

Hell, I dont blame him for going to a TNA show. It's obvious that the WWE and Vince dont give a damn about him.

Also, MVP vs Jericho wasnt as good as I thought it would be. Whaduya think about that match?


----------



## RodMack (Mar 28, 2008)

Smackdown isn't on in my area until midnight.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 28, 2008)

I liked Jericho v. MVP but I hated the finish. The best match was Punk v. Morrison by far. And Kofi Kingston was on fire.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 29, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Hell, I dont blame him for going to a TNA show. It's obvious that the WWE and Vince dont give a damn about him.


TNA doesn't either since they've basically set it up for him to get fired. He's a friend of Devine's and was there to watch him work and then whoever told the cameraman to to put him on TV. While Robbie was an idiot to be int he crowd to begin with, whoever told the cameraman to put the camera on him is a total douchebag. Hell, even TNA wrestlers are pissed that management did what they did. Here's the Observer's update about the whole situation:



> --Most already know this, but Derreck Graham-Couch, identified as a WWE wrestler on last night's Impact show, is Robbie McAllister. This was a major issue and there are a lot of TNA wrestlers really hot at management over it, and will be even more because WWE sent McAllister home today. WWE wrestlers have been told to avoid going to any ROH and TNA activities. Obviously several would have gone to the ROH show and some would have gone to TNA just to see friends. McAllister is good friends with Johnny Devine and just came to see his match. He stood in line like a fan and dressed to not call any attention to himself. TNA filmed him being there, and put it on TV. Because he's so low on the pecking order, there was fear it could cost him his job. I haven't talked with anyone in TNA management but several of the wrestlers thought it was a terribly classless move by the promotion because they were putting his job as the head of a family in serious jeopardy.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 29, 2008)

Has anyone noticed the edited cheers on Smackdown lately? They make the wrestlers reaction sound lower by editing it so it can sound like they got a smaller pop. All the attemps WWE does to burry Smackdown.


----------



## Rock Lee (Mar 29, 2008)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> TNA doesn't either since they've basically set it up for him to get fired. He's a friend of Devine's and was there to watch him work and then whoever told the cameraman to to put him on TV. While Robbie was an idiot to be int he crowd to begin with, whoever told the cameraman to put the camera on him is a total douchebag. Hell, even TNA wrestlers are pissed that management did what they did. Here's the Observer's update about the whole situation:



When you think about it was kind of fucked up for tna to put him on camera knowing it can get him fired,that don't seem to give a crap about him as long as they get some kind of buzz.


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 29, 2008)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> What I didn't like about Impact had nothing to do with the audio problems(which I assume are the "mistakes" you're referring to), in-fact, I didn't even mention them in my post.


audio problems? i noticed some, i also noticed them going on during commercials as well..which made me believe it was something wrong with Spike TV, not TNA..



> I actually said I was digging the main event til TNA's retarded multiple camera switches made Sting look like a goofball after Storm jumped him.


im still not sure what exactly your talking about with that, i think i remember sting looking a bit confused for a moment, but nothing more..
(i also remember before they switched cameras, it looked like the original camera was having a problem...which would give good reason for a sudden change..)



> I've stated before what I like and dislike about TNA, the problem is that the bad far out-weighs the good.


the only bad iv seen is some poor story lines...the wrestling there by far is better then what WWE has, especially talent wise, and i dont know about you, but thats why i watch, to see GOOD wrestling, not some crazy story line..



> I'm sure they did, but my problems with Impact had more to do with the booking, not the audio(which was a hilarious level of bad on it's own). I'll elaborate more when I get back in.



what was wrong with the booking this week? i rather enjoyed most the matches, other then the womens match, and i only disliked that one due to they way it ended (other then the fact i disliked both wrestlers in it...) there could have been a few other good matches there, but over all, it seemed good.


----------



## Broleta (Mar 29, 2008)

LMAO @ TNA getting Robbie fired XD

Haha it's been a while since we saw this sort of stuff in the wrestling biz! I still remember when DX went to the WCW studios.

Also, I WANT MORE FUCKING LIVE IMPACTS. SHIT WAS AWESOME.

Y2J/MVP was okay but I hate the way WWE do Smackdown these days, the match was edited to fuck.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 29, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> Has anyone noticed the edited cheers on Smackdown lately? They make the wrestlers reaction sound lower by editing it so it can sound like they got a smaller pop. All the attemps WWE does to burry Smackdown.



Lately? SD! has been doing that forever, and it's not as if it's a new thing. They piped in Goldberg chants in WCW. But hey, at least on that exchange... it worked.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 29, 2008)

If anyone wants to see preview of the stages plus more on superstar for Wrestlemania go to this link. The stage looks awesome.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 29, 2008)

SilverCross said:


> audio problems? i noticed some, i also noticed them going on during commercials as well..which made me believe it was something wrong with Spike TV, not TNA..


All the audio problems I saw had to do with TNA spots like the hype video they were playing of Consequences Creed that got cut off because it and the Lockdown promo before it had no audio at all.




> im still not sure what exactly your talking about with that, i think i remember sting looking a bit confused for a moment, but nothing more..
> (i also remember before they switched cameras, it looked like the original camera was having a problem...which would give good reason for a sudden change..)


There was nothing wrong with the hard camera, they just wanted an overhead shot of Sting after he'd gotten jumped and they caught him looking up at the camera cross-eyed before he closed them again.



> the only bad iv seen is some poor story lines...the wrestling there by far is better then what WWE has, especially talent wise, and i dont know about you, but thats why i watch, to see GOOD wrestling, not some crazy story line..


It's an entirely subjective opinion, so I wouldn't expect you or anyone else to hold the same one I do. I don't find the wrestling on Impact to be better than what you'd find on a WWE show. Every now and then they'll have a good match, which can also be said for the WWE shows. I don't watch the TV shows for good wrestling, personally. I watch the PPVs for that because that's what they're for, IMO. RAW, SD, ECW, Imapct should really be about angle advancement which makes you want to pay for and watch the PPVs. As for talent-wise, I'd argue that the TNA heavyweights aren't in the WWE's league while the inverse of that cane be said for the cruisers/X-Division.




> what was wrong with the booking this week? i rather enjoyed most the matches, other then the womens match, and i only disliked that one due to they way it ended (other then the fact i disliked both wrestlers in it...) there could have been a few other good matches there, but over all, it seemed good.


Everything was booked at a break-neck pace, especially in the first 20 minutes. Then there's the fact that they gave away a gimmick match between two guys involved in a heated feud with no build-up which is insanely fucking stupid when these same two guys will be in another gimmick match at the PPV. Having Sting's return on the live show was good, but giving away his first match back on free TV is moronic. I didn't really have a problem with Kong beating ODB, but they're starting to burn out ODB and Kim as Kong's only challengers when she's already bulldozed through the rest of the division and has been beating ODB and Kim cleanly on a regular basis lately. They need to build up the rest of the women or bring in more SHIMMER chicks because if they don't, you'll get the Styles/Joe/Daniels X-Division syndrome where those three are the only ones worth watching because the bookers have done nothing with the others.


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 29, 2008)

i missed the first bit of TNA, so i may have missed the big audio problems....


as for the camera thing, the way you say it there, just sounds like bad luck and bad timing, either on TNA or Stings end, or both. either way, i dont consider it a big enough deal to worry with.

gimmick match i actually enjoyed, its been awhile to see something like that just thrown in, so i rather liked the change of pace with it, i also enjoyed seeing sting wrestle again, so iim very much glad they didnt hold it off till PPV (especially when i cant afford PPV anyways  )


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 29, 2008)

I didn't list the camera thing as a reason why I hated the show, I just found it funny. Like when HBK got caught by the camera at the end of WM 14 when he was supposed to be knocked out after taking a punch from Tyson and we see him chewing his gum with his eyes half-open.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 29, 2008)

I just read that TNA is planning to have a airplane fly over WM tommorow. The plane will have a bannet attached to it that says, "Watch TNA Impact on Thursdays at 9:00". It's kinda smart of them.


----------



## Sarun (Mar 29, 2008)

^^"wast of money" stunt.


----------



## Rock Lee (Mar 30, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I just read that TNA is planning to have a airplane fly over WM tommorow. The plane will have a bannet attached to it that says, "Watch TNA Impact on Thursdays at 9:00". It's kinda smart of them.



That would be awesome if they could really pull that off.


----------



## Sarun (Mar 30, 2008)

WWE shoots cruise missile to that plane.


----------



## RodMack (Mar 30, 2008)

I heard that the live Impact show only got a 1.0 rating. That doesn't seem like an impressive number for TNA's first live show.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 30, 2008)

Did anybody catch the Hall of Fame on the USA channel? The Rock is the fucking greatest. Only The Rock can own about 5 wrestlers in a matter of 6 minutes. I loved his comment toward Cena.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 30, 2008)

Yeah I am watching it atm. The Rock was really good with his comments, oh how I miss good mic usage! ;o;
I missed the original showing so I am watching the rerun on USA. Still pretty good though. I like the Hall of Fame Induction Ceremony. =D


----------



## ByakugenEye (Mar 30, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Did anybody catch the Hall of Fame on the USA channel? The Rock is the fucking greatest. Only The Rock can own about 5 wrestlers in a matter of 6 minutes. I loved his comment toward Cena.



Got a video of that?

Can't wait for Wrestle Mania tomorrow.


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 30, 2008)

i missed the start..would like to know what rock said to/about cena ._.  the rest was great tho, rock did great, really liked Flairs speech, brought back a lot of good old memories.


(while were on the subject, if anyone has a link to a video of bret hart being inducted in, i'd really like to see that one ._. )


----------



## Broleta (Mar 30, 2008)

LMAO The Rock fucking owned Cena. Check it out on youtube guys, he cuts the best promo I've seen on WWE TV in aaaaaages! I liked the "one more match" chant the fans got going, hopefully he's inspired to do just that.


----------



## Sarun (Mar 30, 2008)

^^ Great video.

lol, the Marine movie.
haven't watched it though.
is it good?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 30, 2008)

I heard The Rock was on stage for about an hour, and fans were chanted things like, "Pleas come back", No more movies", one more match, and when he said that the three people he would love to wrestler were Mysterio, HBK, and Cena, fans chanted, "three more matches". And when his mom came on the stage, they chanted, "make him wrestle".


----------



## Sarun (Mar 30, 2008)

Rock vs Cena with Cena booked to lose by tapping out to sharpshooter.
Would be great.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 30, 2008)

Good heck, I miss the Rock on the mic.


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 30, 2008)

sarun uchiha said:


> Rock vs Cena with Cena booked to lose by tapping out to sharpshooter.
> Would be great.



no.

cena losing is great, but not to the Rocks joke of a sharpshooter....


----------



## Sarun (Mar 30, 2008)

^^ Then to People's elbow.


----------



## Let it Bleed (Mar 30, 2008)

:amazed


*Spoiler*: __ 



HOLY SHIT ORTON WON


----------



## Shirker (Mar 30, 2008)

Fuck..... Mayweather won. I knew he would (Celeb match = insta-W), but... they way he did was dissapointing. Dammit, Big Show.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 30, 2008)

Anyone notice Undertaker's change of attire?


----------



## KengouXIII (Mar 30, 2008)

god damm it orten won, mayweather won man it is not a good night.
undertaker don't lose to that ideot.


----------



## KengouXIII (Mar 30, 2008)

well at least orten won without cheating got to give him props.
man I hate edge!


----------



## Sarun (Mar 30, 2008)

Wait. 
*Spoiler*: _Wrestlemania_ 




Did HBK beat Flair?:amazed
from wwe.com


----------



## KengouXIII (Mar 30, 2008)

yes he did
OH YEAH UNDERTAKER 16-0
long live the dead man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sarun (Mar 30, 2008)

Undertaker won?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 30, 2008)

The finish was not what I expected, but I've no complaints about it.

Best of the matches this event would have to be Flair/HBK.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 30, 2008)

Just finish watching, man Undertaker vs Edge was awesome. Slow at first, but man did it pick up. Edge kicking out of everything, I was, "Damnit Edge going to win!" especially after that Spear. The moment I saw Taker go for Edge's head I was giddy like a little schoolgirl, "Taker gonna win!!" ;D

I liked the Money in the Bank match to, and loved the Flair vs Shawn match, that was really good. Took 4 Super Kicks to take out Flair. ;o;


----------



## KengouXIII (Mar 30, 2008)

I agree with you. best match HBK vs rick flair or the Taker vs edge.
worst
bigshow vs MW
ending sucked!!!


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 30, 2008)

I only liked ths show vs may for its comedic purpose and moronic manager talk. truly funny, but as far the match goes, just bad and horrible ending to it.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Mar 30, 2008)

Let it Bleed said:


> :amazed
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Now, this is something I never expected. It's a good thing that he was able to hold on to the title without having to cheat. Props for Orton.


----------



## Sarun (Mar 30, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Orton victory was sorta unexpected but fair enough.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 30, 2008)

*goodbye Nature Boy*

well every beginning has an ending, farewell and thank nature ric flair


----------



## RodMack (Mar 30, 2008)

I didn't expect Orton would retain the title. I thought Triple H was for sure gonna win the title. So much for the King of Kings.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 30, 2008)

Glad they gave Edge/Taker the final slot. Too bad it ended with MMark Calloway's submission. I guess a Tombstone would be kinda dumb since it's nothing new. Cena losing is good, but Orton winning is better. Too bad Cena didn't take the fall...

Mayweather, whatever. Sad Flair lost.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Mar 31, 2008)

akatsukiprojects said:


> well every beginning has an ending, farewell and thank nature ric flair




*Spoiler*: __ 



It was a helluva match though. For a non-title match, it became the show stealer.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 31, 2008)

I cant believe Cm Punk won the money in the bank. I wonder what title he'll go for.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Mar 31, 2008)

Now that you mention it, I'm currently theorizing that Punk may still go for the ECW Title.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 31, 2008)

Yeah, but it isn't even a world title. Let's be honest, it's just a glorified IC belt. Chavo AS CHAMP competed in the Rumble...

Would be cool if he faced Taker, even if he'd lose...


----------



## Immortal Flame (Mar 31, 2008)

It'll be interesting to see Taker go more technical than the usual if ever it does happen.


----------



## Rock Lee (Mar 31, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I cant believe Cm Punk won the money in the bank. I wonder what title he'll go for.



Probably orton's title,they were planning to move him to raw.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 31, 2008)

I see CM punk going after Orton's title. They are both young and could potentially built up a good rivalry between the two of them. Cena might go back to healing his wounds after this, at least i hope i hate seeing him anyway, HHH might face him again at backlash where CM cashes in the MITB to win the title from Orton and start a rivalry. =D I don't see him with Taker especially with Edge on Smackdown and ECW, my god why is that even a tilte? It competed with Diesel Vs Bob for shortest title defense match ever! And this was in Wrestlemania! >_<


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 31, 2008)

I posted my WM thoughts as the first entry on this NF blog thingy, but honestly, if you couldn't see Orton winning coming from a mile away, you just didn't pay attention to *any* of the WM build-up at all.



> Too bad Cena didn't take the fall...


I'm guessing you didn't watch the show because he pinned Cena.

Oh, and  @ Punk going after the WWE Title. Vince isn't stupid. Punk's nowhere near ready to compete for either belt and him winning either one would just expose him for the mediocre indy guy he really is. If he does use the title shot at any point in time in the near future, he's going to job more than likely as the MITB gimmick and the winner of it winning whatever belt he goes for is getting tired.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 31, 2008)

Is that right? Fucking recappers.

Awesome.


----------



## Rock Lee (Mar 31, 2008)

What the hell happened to tna's banner stunt,what a bunch of bullshit.


----------



## ByakugenEye (Mar 31, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I really wanted Cena to get it


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm too lazy to look through the thread but what happened with Big show vs Mayweather?


----------



## Rock Lee (Mar 31, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> I'm too lazy to look through the thread but what happened with Big show vs Mayweather?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Mayweather knocked out big show.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 31, 2008)

ByakugenEye said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I really wanted Cena to get it



Im a cena fan, but I think I speak for everyone here when I say we've all "Cena nuff"! It's time for other people to shine.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 31, 2008)

Rock's quip about the Marine was gold.


----------



## Broleta (Mar 31, 2008)

I really enjoyed this year's Wrestlemania and I feel it was the best Wrestlemania since XX. The only bad matches I felt were Bunnymania (lmao at the lights going out and people in the crowd going for a piss) and Umaga/Batista. Mayweather/Big Show was shit as well but it was pretty entertaining and the end managed to piss me off. It was pretty obvious by the card order that Orton was going to retain and I knew as soon as the promo aired for the match that he was and thank god that he did! Flair/HBK was magic and Undertaker/Edge was pretty damn good as well. Props to WWE for a good wrestlemania 

BTW Money in the Bank totally stole the show. John Morrison's moonsault was the shit.


----------



## Sarun (Mar 31, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Im a cena fan, but I think I speak for everyone here when I say we've all "Cena nuff"! It's time for other people to shine.




Enough Champ Cena.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 31, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Im a cena fan, but I think I speak for everyone here when I say we've all "Cena nuff"! It's time for other people to shine.


Words of advice: Don't think you speak for everyone.


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 31, 2008)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> Words of advice: Don't think you speak for everyone.



let me guess, you dont agree.....cause other wise, im pretty sure we've all had enough.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 31, 2008)

Meh, I also sort've agree, but then again don't. It's okay to be tired of the guy, but the fact that people are gathering this unreasonable hatred boarders on stupid, really.


----------



## Rock Lee (Mar 31, 2008)

The cryme tyme return was expected.It's cool they got a welcome back chant".


----------



## Rock Lee (Mar 31, 2008)

Kendrick and London better win the titles cody rhodes and hardcore holly are so freakin stale.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Mar 31, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Im a cena fan, but I think I speak for everyone here when I say we've all "Cena nuff"! It's time for other people to shine.



I agree with you on that one. Personally, I think that the other Raw talents are being held back since the spotlight is on Cena. Direct the spotlight on one guy for long and the act gets tiring to watch. It's about time they direct the spotlight to the other guys. 

I may seem like a Cena hater, but I respect the guy's dedication to the business. It's just that he's had the spotlight for too long.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 31, 2008)

SilverCross said:


> let me guess, you dont agree.....cause other wise, im pretty sure we've all had enough.


Lord knows I can't have a dissenting opinion, right? 

All this whining, bitching, and moaning about a guy that's been on-top for about 2 years is just yawn-inducing at this point. Today's wrestling fans are preening, spoiled bitches if a guy that's been on-top for two years annoys you this much. Yeesh, you kids would have hated the 70's and 80's. Fucking Attitude Era...


----------



## RodMack (Mar 31, 2008)

Wrestling fans are tired of Cena because during his 2 years on-top he's pretty much held the WWE Title, that's what I think.


----------



## Sarun (Mar 31, 2008)

It might be interesting if Cena turned heel.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 31, 2008)

@ShadowReplication1480: I would QFT you, but I'm too lazy. But seriously, I couldn't have said it better myself. That's people I guess, though.

@sarun uchiha: If Cena was to pull a big "Fuck You!" to all the fans and turn heel, that'd make me love the guy all the more. I'm okay with current Cena, but it's about time the trash-talkin', ryhme-bustin', match-stealin' egomaniac made a come back. But that'd be too much money lost on WWE's part I suppose.


----------



## Rock Lee (Mar 31, 2008)

lol@ khali getting "you can't wrestle" and" show is gonna kill you" chants.


----------



## Rock Lee (Mar 31, 2008)

Cena will never turn hell,he just makes too much money for the wwe as a face.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 31, 2008)

RodMack said:


> Wrestling fans are tired of Cena because during his 2 years on-top he's pretty much held the WWE Title, that's what I think.


My comments still stand. Hell, something like that just proves my point even more. He held the WWE Title for a year and a few months, that's fucking chump change compared to title reigns before the 90's happened. Shit, HHH basically held the World Title for about as long as Cena held the WWE Title, maybe even longer, and was having incredibly shitty matches while doing so and I never once whined like a bitch saying that if he won again that I'd stop watching because it'd take a LOT more than that to force me to stop watching.



> @ShadowReplication1480: I would QFT you, but I'm too lazy. But seriously, I couldn't have said it better myself. That's people I guess, though.


Well, I guess I can count on one person not going the "UR JUZ A CENA FANZ! LOLZ!1!!!!11!!!1!" route.


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 31, 2008)

i actually did stop around then...

as for 90's and all the times before that...i dont know, it seemed to work fine then...not so much now, times change, wwe needs to catch up i guess. maybe its just the fact that Cena seems to boring to watch, his moves, his personality.....the gimmick, to me, is just boring. i never liked it (honestly never liked cena, even before he was champ).


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 31, 2008)

They don't need to catch up. Just re-condition the fans(which they actually have been doing and succeeding with, mind you).


----------



## Shirker (Mar 31, 2008)

@shadow: lol, call me tolerant I suppose. I seriously don't get people's gripe with Cena's reign and spotlight. Forgive me if I sound ignorant, but I've watched WWF/E since I was 8, and Triple H, The Rock and Stone Cold were just 3 characters that were shoved down our throats and this was _before_ the big Smackdown/Raw split-up, and people still wanted more. And Now people love to whine about Cena. Bit hypo if you ask me.

@Silver: I suppose we did have more quantity of quality when I was little (though, I'm only 17). Truth is (IMO), it's not so much that Cena is over exposed, but the fact that we don't have that same quality in wrestlers anymore. Out of the 50 or so wrestlers in the roster, only about 10 of them are mentionable, the rest are either old wrestlers that have lost their sheen or new ones that... well... suck. I will give props to Jericho and Jeff for making their comebacks.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 31, 2008)

Anybody watchin' the Flair send off? Pretty heartwarming stuff. The whole roster's out here and more. Good bye Flair. We will miss your old self...


----------



## Rock Lee (Mar 31, 2008)

That whole farewell to flair was pretty nice,thanks for the memories flair.


----------



## KengouXIII (Mar 31, 2008)

Farewell to a legend.
thanx for the memories rick.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 31, 2008)

Shirker said:


> @shadow: lol, call me tolerant I suppose. I seriously don't get people's gripe with Cena's reign and spotlight. Forgive me if I sound ignorant, but I've watched WWF/E since I was 8, and Triple H, The Rock and Stone Cold were just 3 characters that were shoved down our throats and this was _before_ the big Smackdown/Raw split-up, and people still wanted more. And Now people love to whine about Cena. Bit hypo if you ask me.


Damn, you make me feel old. 

Good point about Austin, Rock, and Hunter. It's especially valid in HHH's case since he wasn't over at all when he turned heel in 99 and got his big heel push. It took some serious oversaturation(look at who was jobbing to him in his first two reigns and then add in stealing Steph storyline-wise, retiring Foley, and then being the first heel to walk out of the WM main event as champion)that basically forced people to accept him as being a top name.


----------



## SilverCross (Apr 1, 2008)

yea, as i said, i didnt like triple H either.

i think one thing i liked more in the past, that made it easier to handle this kind of stuff, was, at least to me, it seemed like the other titles were more active, IC, tagteam, cruiser weight (least at WCW) hardcore, European. there was just more stuff to keep watching, more big matches to have for them, then just 2 or 3 guys over and over for the one belt. (and again, iv never liked cena, having him pushed so much just makes me like him less)

*dreams of old bret hart matches* 


*edit*
Flairs segment was great tonight as well, good stuff.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Apr 1, 2008)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> Words of advice: Don't think you speak for everyone.



Well, judging from your response, I guess you havent "cena nuff"? lol. You mean to tell me that you'd rather have another Cena era then let other guys get the chance to shine? Im not bashing Cena. Im just sayin that he's been in the spotlight long enough, and now it's time to give others the chance to shine.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 1, 2008)

SilverCross said:


> yea, as i said, i didnt like triple H either.
> 
> i think one thing i liked more in the past, that made it easier to handle this kind of stuff, was, at least to me, it seemed like the other titles were more active, IC, tagteam, cruiser weight (least at WCW) hardcore, European. there was just more stuff to keep watching, more big matches to have for them, then just 2 or 3 guys over and over for the one belt. (and again, iv never liked cena, having him pushed so much just makes me like him less)



Excellent point! I remember back in the not-too-distant past where the Tag-Team Championships actually meant something. The days of TnA, Too Cool, Christian & Edge, Rock & Sock, The APA, man the list goes on... it's one of the reasons I fell in love with Wrestling (Well, that and Stone Cold). Now those don't mean scrap, the Hardcore belt was given away, the Women's Championship bearly matters and... wth ever happened to the Euro Championship? Maybe if they put a bit more time into trying to put a bit more focus on other titles (as well as if Smackdown stops bringing in more rookies than we can keep track of), maybe the majority of old time WWE fans wouldn't complain so much. No offence to you, of course, dude.

Hm. Now I'm starting to feel old... and I'm 17 

EDIT*


Rated R Superstar said:


> Well, judging from your response, I guess you havent "cena nuff"? lol. You mean to tell me that you'd rather have another Cena era then let other guys get the chance to shine? Im not bashing Cena. Im just sayin that he's been in the spotlight long enough, and now it's time to give others the chance to shine.



Meh, I for one have no problem with Cena. In fact, I think he's one of the few guys keeping WWE alive right now. Though it was beyond bogus when Jeff got a swift kick in the nads when Johnny made his return. It's like he was a placeholder. Now he's pretty much been tossed aside.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 1, 2008)

Other guys haven't shined during the "Cena Era"? I think Edge and Orton would have something to say about that since it was their feuds with him that put them into their current status as main eventers. And then there's guys like Lashley and Jeff Hardy who were given opprotunities to shine(whether they were deserved or not in Lashley's case is debateable, though) as well. Hell, if it wasn't for Cena's heat, HHH would have never become a relevent face again after his last boring ass heel run unless he leeched off of Cena like Edge did.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Apr 1, 2008)

Shirker said:


> Excellent point! I remember back in the not-too-distant past where the Tag-Team Championships actually meant something. The days of TnA, Too Cool, Christian & Edge, Rock & Sock, The APA, man the list goes on... it's one of the reasons I fell in love with Wrestling (Well, that and Stone Cold). Now those don't mean scrap, the Hardcore belt was given away, the Women's Championship bearly matters and... wth ever happened to the Euro Championship? Maybe if they put a bit more time into trying to put a bit more focus on other titles (as well as if Smackdown stops bringing in more rookies than we can keep track of), maybe the majority of old time WWE fans wouldn't complain so much. No offence to you, of course, dude.
> 
> Hm. Now I'm starting to feel old... and I'm 17



I miss those days when the tag team division had something to offer. I recall The Rock & Sock Connection and  the APA as my top faves. Rock & Sock for the unlikely chemistry and APA for their smashmouth style of kickin' ass. Not to mention the wooden door that you knock on before you do business with them.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Apr 1, 2008)

I have nothing against Cena, I have a gripe with the WWE. They are not pushing their other big belts, they are just fodder, no one cares for them. WTH was Jeff Hardy doing having the IC belt and having matches, and NEVER defending the title until the steroids came up and he was forced into a match with Jericho which he then won. whoop dee doo! Back then there was more importance in the IC Belt hell the Hardcore division was awesome and fun to watch, ECW is pure crap basically, hell the ECW match was just 5 seconds at Wrestlemania, shows how much the WWE cares for that belt. If they had better matches for the other titles and not just focusing on the WWE Title and Heavyweight title, which only a handful of people actually fight over, while the rest are just there ask joke wrestlers doing nothing but meaningless matches. I would like it more if the IC Belt, the US Belt, and ECW (Hardcore actually had hardcore matches for the title), even Tag teams in both shows were actually happening then I would have cared more for the show.

I loved Wrestlemania this year, but we got No Tag Team belt match, No IC belt Match, No US belt match and a poor excuse of an ECW Title match. WWE would be so much better if those belts like back in the 90s had some meaning to them, now they are just to carry around like a damn chain, they mean literally nothing, since they are never defended. If the other belts were defended more wrestlers would get a push and be showcased more, instead of the the same handful that are just going after the Big Heavyweight belts of Raw and Smacksdown.

That's my rant, sorry for coming out of nowhere with it. Just kinda irritated that is all. ^_^;


----------



## Shirker (Apr 1, 2008)

Don't feel bad, this is similar to what I said and feel. WWE needs to push its belts more and not treat the ones they do still have like paperweights. Especially the Tag Team ones, mah favorites


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 1, 2008)

Shirker said:


> Excellent point! I remember back in the not-too-distant past where the Tag-Team Championships actually meant something. The days of TnA, Too Cool, Christian & Edge, Rock & Sock, The APA, man the list goes on... it's one of the reasons I fell in love with Wrestling (Well, that and Stone Cold).


You should watch some 80's NWA tags. Make you forget about the Attitude Era stuff in a heartbeat.



> Now those don't mean scrap, the Hardcore belt was given away, the Women's Championship bearly matters and... wth ever happened to the Euro Championship?


It was absorbed into the IC Title, I believe, and then the IC Title was absorbed into the World Title til it was brought back later on.



> Though it was beyond bogus when Jeff got a swift kick in the nads when Johnny made his return. It's like he was a placeholder. Now he's pretty much been tossed aside.


He was more than likely going to win the MITB title shot and then cash it in and win the WWE Title some time over the summer(probably at SummerSlam). Plus, the WWE hardly ever changes the title that close to WM(Flair, Bret, Rock, and Foley being the lone exceptions). Course, that was all rendered moot when Jeff got busted with whatever it was that got him suspended.


----------



## Rock Lee (Apr 1, 2008)

They need to bring back the cruiserweight title,the wwe treats their cruiserweights like shit.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 1, 2008)

^lol Jamie Noble. They turned that guy into one of the biggest jokes in history. Even with Chuck being the new asswipe, it's still kinda pathetic.


----------



## SilverCross (Apr 1, 2008)

if i remember right, US title (at least when at wcw) a lot of times lead to a world title shot, and im wanting to think IC did similar at times for WWF..i may be wrong on the second one tho..
speaking of old tag teams, the old LoD was my favorite.


----------



## ByakugenEye (Apr 1, 2008)

Anyone got a link to where i can watch the WrestleMania24?


----------



## Sarun (Apr 1, 2008)

I hope IC title regain its old status as something just below Main title again this year.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 1, 2008)

Wrestlemania was just awesome. I was watching Flair in tears from my seat and I started crying myself. Wrestlemania was awesome. This isn't my first Wrestlemania but this one had something special. I'm glad Undertaker and Orton won. Kane squashed Chavo in 8 second was a surprised but Chavo had problem with his calf muscles so he couldn't compete. Kane should bring some viewers to ECW. The MITB was good but for me it wasn't the best. It was kind of slow paced for me. By far the match of the night was HBK/Flair. These 2 gave it their all and what an emotional ending.

RAW last night was awesome as well. Flair's farewell couldn't be better.

Also Cryme Tyme is back


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Apr 1, 2008)

King: You know, I heard that Cryme tyme spent the last six months on the island.
JR:Where, the bahamas?
King: No, Rikers!!!

I loved that part.


----------



## RodMack (Apr 1, 2008)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> My comments still stand. Hell, something like that just proves my point even more. He held the WWE Title for a year and a few months, that's fucking chump change compared to title reigns before the 90's happened. Shit, HHH basically held the World Title for about as long as Cena held the WWE Title, maybe even longer, and was having incredibly shitty matches while doing so and I never once whined like a bitch saying that if he won again that I'd stop watching because it'd take a LOT more than that to force me to stop watching.


Yeah, title runs these days don't compare to back then. And when HHH would always have the World Heavyweight Title I would complain but not once did I say "I ain't watching this shit anymore." So it really annoys me when people use Cena always carrying the title as an excuse to stop watching or saying WWE is garbage.


----------



## Broleta (Apr 1, 2008)

I don't like Cena because he bores me and makes me embarrassed to be watching the product. I felt like such a dick so many times after watching his matches because not only did they not entertain me but the outcome was the same old shit which is why I started downloading the PPVs and skipping through the main event most times. I never felt the need to do this even when HHH had the title for what was essentially years.

Alas, this is the fault of the WWE's booking over that period of time. Thank god it's gotten better.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 1, 2008)

I hated Punk winning Money in the Bank. Jericho or Kennedy should have won.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Apr 1, 2008)

The WWE gave Ric Flair a fantastic send-off. Great stuff.

I now predict that Shawn Michaels and Batista will have a feud.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Apr 1, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Anyone notice Undertaker's change of attire?


That attire was when Undertaker was still called as the Lord of Darkness but he seem to have his Ministry beard and hairstyle as well.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 1, 2008)

Who will be nest WWE title contender?
Any predictions before next RAW?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Apr 1, 2008)

sarun uchiha said:


> Who will be nest WWE title contender?
> Any predictions before next RAW?



Anybody, but JBL, I hope.


----------



## Rock Lee (Apr 1, 2008)

sarun uchiha said:


> Who will be nest WWE title contender?
> Any predictions before next RAW?



I still say CM punk is moving to raw and will start a fued with orton.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 2, 2008)

Punk shouldn't have won MITB. He isn't ready yet.

I just watched ECW. Kane opened the show and had the biggest pop he's had in years. You can clearly see him holding back a smile while he's entering. The opening segment was gold. Shelton was gold on the mic. Punk and Kane were good. I never liked Chavo on the mic for some reason but he's Ok. The rest of the show was pretty boring. No Burke and no Kofi. The main event was good. Punk/Kane v. Shelton/Chavo was a decent main event for the first show after Wrestlemania.

I read the Smackdown spoilers and Smackdown is going to own this week.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Apr 2, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> King: You know, I heard that Cryme tyme spent the last six months on the island.
> JR:Where, the bahamas?
> King: No, Rikers!!!
> 
> I loved that part.



I always loved JR's and King's commentary.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 2, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Anybody, but JBL, I hope.


It will probably be a Fatal 4 Way at Backlash. The age of Orton will continue don't worry.


----------



## Rivayir (Apr 2, 2008)

I can see Punk being used as fodder for another bigger WWE character to get the MITB opportunity. I fear he will meet the same fate as Mr. Kennedy.


----------



## ByakugenEye (Apr 2, 2008)

I think CM Punk will go to RAW and start a rivalry with Orton. Also did anyone else see the Matt Hardy Vs Orton match? That was so humiliating for Orton, got hit like 50 times but Orton on hit Hardy like 2 times? It was so close for Matt Hardy.

Ric Flairs farewell was amazing, look at all those wrestlers paying their respect to Ric Flair.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Apr 2, 2008)

Lastier said:


> I can see Punk being used as fodder for another bigger WWE character to get the MITB opportunity. I fear he will meet the same fate as Mr. Kennedy.



I concur with this one. Kennedy was getting a decent push, but he wasn't main event material yet. The same can be said for CM Punk.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 2, 2008)

Any prediction for Wrestlemania 25? I want to see Undertaker and HBK go at it. Also with rumors of Austin's last match around Wrestlemania 25 seems perfect. I would like him to face Orton.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Apr 2, 2008)

The WWE's plan is to move Punk to RAW, and continue to push him for a while. He wont be cashing in the briefcase for a while. The WWE knows he isnt ready, that's why they're doing what they're doing.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 2, 2008)

MVP, Batista and Cm Punk will most likely be part of RAW after the draft in April 21st. Umaga is so far the only name that is rumored to go to Smackdown.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 2, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Anybody, but JBL, I hope.


JBL unlikely in a One on One match with Orton for the title any time soon.


Perverted King said:


> It will probably be a Fatal 4 Way at Backlash. The age of Orton will continue don't worry.


Good.
Though I WWE has little too much influx of stars recently.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Apr 2, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> Any prediction for Wrestlemania 25? I want to see Undertaker and HBK go at it. Also with rumors of Austin's last match around Wrestlemania 25 seems perfect. I would like him to face Orton.



Austin vs. Orton sounds like an interesting match. I hope that they get to pull this one off.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 2, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> The opening segment was gold. Shelton was gold on the mic. Punk and Kane were good. I never liked Chavo on the mic for some reason but he's Ok.




I must have been watching a different ECW as all I saw was Shelton ackwardly pausing like he was forgetting what he was supposed to say next while Punk kept stepping all over everyone else when they were speaking. Kane seemed like the only one who managed to get any sort of point across during that entire mess.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 2, 2008)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> I must have been watching a different ECW as all I saw was Shelton ackwardly pausing like he was forgetting what he was supposed to say next while Punk kept stepping all over everyone else when they were speaking. Kane seemed like the only one who managed to get any sort of point across during that entire mess.


He did pause but it was well spoken. He didn't make a mistake spelling like he always do.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 2, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> MVP, Batista and Cm Punk will most likely be part of RAW after the draft in April 21st. Umaga is so far the only name that is rumored to go to Smackdown.



Another Draft?


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 2, 2008)

sarun uchiha said:


> Another Draft?


There's a 3 Hour RAW on April 21st. WWE will have a draft that day.


----------



## ByakugenEye (Apr 3, 2008)

I can't wait.


----------



## Shawn_D (Apr 3, 2008)

The Flair send off was classic stuff.  WWE really did a great job. My wife and son were crying ...and I nearly cried 

Here's some shaky video of what happened when Raw went off the air...[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGWubfIKUPY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sarun (Apr 3, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> There's a 3 Hour RAW on April 21st. WWE will have a draft that day.



Great!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 3, 2008)

Sweet, Three Hour Raw...


----------



## Sarun (Apr 3, 2008)

Is that RAW just before Backlash?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 3, 2008)

I Dont Know....


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 3, 2008)

sarun uchiha said:


> Is that RAW just before Backlash?


Yeah, Backlash is on the 27th.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 3, 2008)

I hope Backlash has good match-ups.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 3, 2008)

Backlash will most likely have HBK v. Batista and a Fatal 4 Way for the WWE Title since JBL seems to be at the title scene right now. Edge will get his rematch from Undertaker and so will Chavo from Kane. 

Also it might be possible that Punk will defend his Money in the Bank shot at Backlash.


----------



## Rock Lee (Apr 3, 2008)

Consequence Creed makes his debut next week on tna.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 3, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> Backlash will most likely have HBK v. Batista and a Fatal 4 Way for the WWE Title since JBL seems to be at the title scene right now. Edge will get his rematch from Undertaker and so will Chavo from Kane.
> 
> Also it might be possible that Punk will defend his Money in the Bank shot at Backlash.



HBK vs Batista.

How come?


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 3, 2008)

sarun uchiha said:


> HBK vs Batista.
> 
> How come?


You saw on RAW how Batista looked at HBK. To see the rest watch Smackdown.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 3, 2008)

I missed that part.
I missed Flair's farewell.
I should check that out i youtube for more reference.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 3, 2008)

I think is time to get rid off the spinner belt. Bring back the title JBL had before losing to Cena. Everytime I see that spinner belt is like it screams "This isn't the champion". The belt doesn't suit Orton at all. I didn't suit Edge and it look horrible on HHH. I don't want to imagine how it would look on someone like HBK, Kane or Undertaker. Bring back the Undisputed Championship belt design back.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Apr 3, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> I think is time to get rid off the spinner belt. Bring back the title JBL had before losing to Cena. Everytime I see that spinner belt is like it screams "This isn't the champion". The belt doesn't suit Orton at all. I didn't suit Edge and it look horrible on HHH. I don't want to imagine how it would look on someone like HBK, Kane or Undertaker. Bring back the Undisputed Championship belt design back.



How I miss that belt. I really liked it's design too.


----------



## RodMack (Apr 4, 2008)

I had thought that the Spinner Belt was specifically only for Cena, so I questioned why they didn't bring back the Undisputed Belt design back when Cena wasn't champion.


----------



## ByakugenEye (Apr 4, 2008)

Cena matches the belt most!

Go Cena!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Apr 4, 2008)

Did anyone see Smackdown? I thought the batista and HBK segment was pretty good.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 4, 2008)

I only saw up to the end of Hardy/MVP(which made me drool for when they finally have the blowoff match) because we've been having some really bad storms here today.


----------



## ByakugenEye (Apr 4, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Did anyone see Smackdown? I thought the batista and HBK segment was pretty good.



I really want to watch that. Hopefully they're going to show it again in Australia.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 4, 2008)

I missed Smackdown.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Apr 4, 2008)

You missed the debut of Nattie Neidhart(jim neidhart's daughter). You had to fucking see it. She is built like a house. Her body is wonderful. Her ass is fat, and her thong was showing.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 5, 2008)

sarun uchiha said:


> I missed Smackdown.


Watch it on YouTube 

And Nattie Neidhart was hubba hubba!


----------



## ByakugenEye (Apr 5, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> Watch it on YouTube
> 
> And Nattie Neidhart was hubba hubba!



Got a link for it?


----------



## RodMack (Apr 5, 2008)

Exactly where during Smackdown does Naddie Niedhart debut?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Apr 5, 2008)

RodMack said:


> Exactly where during Smackdown does Naddie Niedhart debut?



She debut when they were giving Michelle mccool her motocycle. She came outta nowhere and wtf pwned both Michelle and Cherry. My guess is that she'll be a heel. She has the fattest ass out of all the diva's.


----------



## RodMack (Apr 5, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> She debut when they were giving Michelle mccool her motocycle. She came outta nowhere and wtf pwned both Michelle and Cherry. My guess is that she'll be a heel. She has the fattest ass out of all the diva's.


Yeah, I just saw that segment. She does have the fattest ass compared to the other divas, but she does look fine.


----------



## ByakugenEye (Apr 5, 2008)

Just watched her pwn Michelle McCool on YouTube.


----------



## Broleta (Apr 5, 2008)

Just watched SD! and it capped off a very good week for WWE. Good to see Kane finally stop jobbing to mid carders.

Lol @ Batista saying Michaels doesn't job.


----------



## SilverCross (Apr 5, 2008)

no shock a relative of Jim Niedhart would be a heel, he was also good at playing one himself.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 5, 2008)

i was shocked a hart would be in wwe period


----------



## Dark Evangel (Apr 5, 2008)

*HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEY*


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 5, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> She has the fattest ass out of all the diva's.


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 5, 2008)

Wait NM - Fucking fine


----------



## Sarun (Apr 5, 2008)

lol, are they de-hyping Victoria more?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Apr 5, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.



I cant provide pics, sorry. You gonna have to go to youtube to check it out.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 5, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I cant provide pics, sorry. You gonna have to go to youtube to check it out.


I posted a pic in my second post is it not there anymore?


----------



## Kira (Apr 5, 2008)

Hello people. Never thought that you were a wrestling fan Tachi


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 5, 2008)

Got forced to watch by an ex actually, stuck on me XD


----------



## Kira (Apr 5, 2008)

An ex who watches pro wrestling? Interesting 

I used to watch it when I was a kid and never really stopped. Whenever I tell people they ask me why someone as smart as me watches it. Same with anime


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 5, 2008)

lol she was awesome though my senpai and amazingly smart, she was my economics tutor


----------



## Broleta (Apr 5, 2008)

Leafy said:


> *HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEY*



*NOTHING YOU CAN SAY*



Anyone here lurk /HEY/ aka /wooo/?


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 5, 2008)

Broleta said:


> *NOTHING YOU CAN SAY*
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone here lurk /HEY/ aka /wooo/?


fucking lol


----------



## Kira (Apr 5, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> lol she was awesome though my senpai and amazingly smart, she was my economics tutor


Was this for matric?



Broleta said:


> *NOTHING YOU CAN SAY*
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone here lurk /HEY/ aka /wooo/?


----------



## Sarun (Apr 5, 2008)

I missed Smackdown, so could you guys fill me up on HBK-Batista situation I'm hearing about?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 5, 2008)

Yeah I Missed Smackdown Too


And Is Anyone Getting That Flair Shirt...


----------



## Sarun (Apr 5, 2008)

^^ Pics of that shirt?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 5, 2008)

WWE Shop Page
My Dad'll Probably Buy It Since He's A Huge Flair Fan


----------



## Dark Evangel (Apr 5, 2008)

Time for King Randy tribute?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 5, 2008)

lol .........


----------



## Sarun (Apr 5, 2008)

Did any of guys have Backlash match-ups?


----------



## Broleta (Apr 5, 2008)

Leafy said:


> Time for King Randy tribute?





BAH GAWD THE RKO OUT OF NOWHERE RANDY ORTON WITH THE RKO BAH GAWD THE SUDDENESS OF THAT SNAKE-LIKE RKO BAH GAWD!!


----------



## Sarun (Apr 5, 2008)

These pics make me wish I had Photoshop.


----------



## ByakugenEye (Apr 5, 2008)

Leafy said:


> Time for King Randy tribute?



LOL!


----------



## Sarun (Apr 5, 2008)

Randy is getting popular around, I see.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 5, 2008)

lol............


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Apr 5, 2008)

Broleta said:


> BAH GAWD THE RKO OUT OF NOWHERE RANDY ORTON WITH THE RKO BAH GAWD THE SUDDENESS OF THAT SNAKE-LIKE RKO BAH GAWD!!



This one is the best one yet. Let's see one of you try to top that!


----------



## Sarun (Apr 5, 2008)

If you guys give me links to get photoshop free, I'll give in a hand at it.


----------



## RodMack (Apr 6, 2008)

Broleta said:


> BAH GAWD THE RKO OUT OF NOWHERE RANDY ORTON WITH THE RKO BAH GAWD THE SUDDENESS OF THAT SNAKE-LIKE RKO BAH GAWD!!


Shit, that actually goes perfectly.


----------



## SilverCross (Apr 7, 2008)

lol @ randys match next week.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Apr 7, 2008)

Broleta said:


> BAH GAWD THE RKO OUT OF NOWHERE RANDY ORTON WITH THE RKO BAH GAWD THE SUDDENESS OF THAT SNAKE-LIKE RKO BAH GAWD!!



:rofl

Orton is certainly becoming quite the fan fave here. 

The pic has gotta be the best Orton Tribute I've ever seen.


----------



## Broleta (Apr 8, 2008)

Lol Regal is an idiot putting himself in the way of King Randy. Bitch gonna get RKO'd.

Also, Old Yeller image found:


----------



## destroy_musick (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 8, 2008)

He's crippled? 

Sorry, I was never a huge Hayabusa fan.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 8, 2008)

I hope Randy wins this Backlash.


----------



## RodMack (Apr 8, 2008)

I see either Orton retaining the title at Backlash or HHH winning the title.


----------



## Broleta (Apr 8, 2008)

I doubt Orton will lose the title otherwise him winning at WMXXIV was pretty pointless.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Apr 8, 2008)

I want Randy to win at Backlash also. When you think about it, he's been a pretty good champ.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 8, 2008)

HHH will get the belt at Judgement Day. Orton will win at Backlash.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Apr 8, 2008)

Did you read that on a website?


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 8, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Did you read that on a website?


Did you saw the Judgement Day poster?


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 8, 2008)

Source:Wrestling Observer.com

With the 2008 WWE Draft Lottery approaching, head SmackDown! writer Michael Hayes is looking to move Triple H over to the SmackDown! brand. Hayes wants Triple H to work as a heel in a main event program against The Undertaker.

There are not many within WWE that expect Triple H to make the jump. There is still a stigma that SmackDown! is the "B" brand and Triple H has been against moving to Smackdown! in the past.

The Observer also notes that Triple H does want to turn heel, but he's looking for a WWE title run on RAW.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 8, 2008)

Last year, they had Kane on Judgment Day poster and he didn't get a single match in that pay per view.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 8, 2008)

sarun uchiha said:


> Last year, they had Kane on Judgment Day poster and he didn't get a single match in that pay per view.


He was supose to beat Mysterio for the title but he refused becuase he wanted to put younger guys over.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 8, 2008)

Edge had the title then.


----------



## Broleta (Apr 9, 2008)

Shit ECW was shit. Everything went downhill after the shitty ref kicked out John Morrison.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Apr 9, 2008)

A move to Smackdown for hhh sounds pretty good.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 9, 2008)

Perverted King, did your deleted post had the answer to my statement above that deleted post?


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 9, 2008)

HHH was to me, better as a heel, I love the sledge hammer batterings, and the dirty tactics, but for the love of GAWD, Smackdown really is a "B" brand, I hope he stays put on RAW.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 9, 2008)

sarun uchiha said:


> Perverted King, did your deleted post had the answer to my statement above that deleted post?


Yeah I did I was gonna say that you were right I confused posters.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 9, 2008)

^^ So, that means he was booked to beat Edge?

You told me way back too that Kane refused number of title opportunities.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 9, 2008)

sarun uchiha said:


> ^^ So, that means he was booked to beat Edge?
> 
> You told me way back too that Kane refused number of title opportunities.


I was referring to when Rey was champion and Kane was with the May 19th storyline around that time. That's the only time I reckon Kane denying winning the title. I'm not sure if Khali having a reign is due to him refusing as well.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 9, 2008)

Rey was champ in 2006.

SmackDown is decent, it's just that WWE is over focusing on RAW.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 10, 2008)

From PWMania.com



> * There is talk in having Trevor Murdoch and Lance Cade break up, with Cade turning on Murdoch. That is why Murdoch has lost weight, got a tan and bought some new entrance gear. This isn't set in stone but management told Murdoch to get ready.*


This could be nice. I always believed Lance Cade could be the next JBL.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Apr 10, 2008)

Broleta said:


> Shit ECW was shit. Everything went downhill after the shitty ref kicked out John Morrison.



ECW turned to shit when it was reformed.


----------



## ByakugenEye (Apr 10, 2008)

Btw, does anyone know where Rey Mysterio went?


----------



## Jimin (Apr 10, 2008)

I have always hated when they split popular tag teams up. They did it to so many of them. Edge and Christian were great together, although they have been good apart. But when you break some tag teams up, both careers suffer. Ex.(World's Greatest Tag Team)


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 10, 2008)

> World's Greatest Tag Team


World's wasted talent.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 10, 2008)

^^ Shelton was pushed in singles division until some booker had a fall out with him, I think.


----------



## RodMack (Apr 10, 2008)

ByakugenEye said:


> Btw, does anyone know where Rey Mysterio went?


Rey Rey is currently injured. He tore his biceps back in February.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 10, 2008)

He tore it in January and worked with it during his Rumble match with Edge, hence why it was only 5 minutes, basically.



> ^^ Shelton was pushed in singles division until some booker had a fall out with him, I think.


Actually, he got exposed as the charisma-less spot-monkey he really was and it didn't help that he started botching spots like crazy around the same time.


----------



## SilverCross (Apr 10, 2008)

lol at the new guy on TNA doing a hammerlock DDT. i used a near identical move when i did backyard wrestling years ago. was pretty cool seeing it used.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Apr 10, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> I have always hated when they split popular tag teams up. They did it to so many of them. Edge and Christian were great together, although they have been good apart. But when you break some tag teams up, both careers suffer. Ex.(World's Greatest Tag Team)



Benjamin's and Haas' chemistry as a tag team was definitely amazing. I prefer seeing both of 'em as a tag team.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Apr 10, 2008)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> He tore it in January and worked with it during his Rumble match with Edge, hence why it was only 5 minutes, basically.
> 
> 
> Actually, he got exposed as the charisma-less spot-monkey he really was and it didn't help that he started botching spots like crazy around the same time.



I agree, Benjamin lacks charisma bigtime. But you gotta give him some credit. If you look beyond the high spots, the kid can wrestle okay.

As far as Kane winning the heavyweight tittle is concerned, he'll need to be pushed and built up bigtime before he'll win it, because as of right now, he's nothing but a glorifed jobber.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 10, 2008)

I'll give him credit for being very athletic, but that's about it. As an actual professional wrestler though, he stinks out loud unless someone carries him.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Apr 11, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> As far as Kane winning the heavyweight tittle is concerned, he'll need to be pushed and built up bigtime before he'll win it, because as of right now, he's nothing but a glorifed jobber.



I also think that they ought to further push his character too before he can be Heavyweight Champ. His ECW Championship title could be considered a start.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 11, 2008)

Kane's not winning either of the big titles ever again as he's been said to want to put the young guys over before retiring(which could be bullshit seeing as it pro wrestling and all...).


----------



## Immortal Flame (Apr 11, 2008)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> Kane's not winning either of the big titles ever again as he's been said to want to put the young guys over before retiring(which could be bullshit seeing as it pro wrestling and all...).



I dunno if the guy is intentionally turning down opportunites or not.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 11, 2008)

That's apparently what he's been doing from what I've read. It could also be dismissed as him trying to get the office to push him more. Either way, it's pro wrestling so what can you do?


----------



## Immortal Flame (Apr 11, 2008)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> That's apparently what he's been doing from what I've read. It could also be dismissed as him trying to get the office to push him more. Either way, it's pro wrestling so what can you do?



Well, I'll just sit back and enjoy the ride for as long as it lasts.


----------



## Broleta (Apr 11, 2008)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> He tore it in January and worked with it during his Rumble match with Edge, hence why it was only 5 minutes, basically.


Errr wasn't it the No Way Out match? I seem to remember the Rumble match being longer than the No Way Out match, plus he had the bruise in the No Way Out match.

Anyone watch iMPACT! last night? I thought it was a great show to build up the PPV. I'm really looking forward to Lockdown now. Scott Steiner is fucking brilliant lmao!


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 11, 2008)

Yeah, it was Febuary, I was wrong.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 11, 2008)

Kane needs just one title reign again. It doesn't have to be long. Just a month or two. Maybe put the mask back on. Whens Undertaker retiring? He's getting up there in age. Theres no suspense in his Wrestlemania matches. You know hes gonna win.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 11, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Kane needs just one title reign again. It doesn't have to be long. Just a month or two. Maybe put the mask back on. Whens Undertaker retiring? He's getting up there in age. Theres no suspense in his Wrestlemania matches. You know hes gonna win.


Khali had a title reign over him. That says it all.


----------



## Kira (Apr 11, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Kane needs just one title reign again. It doesn't have to be long. Just a month or two. Maybe put the mask back on. Whens Undertaker retiring? He's getting up there in age. Theres no suspense in his Wrestlemania matches. You know hes gonna win.


It's true. For the last 2 years they've ruined title matches because you know that Undertaker will win at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 11, 2008)

I think Kane's highest peak in character development was actually when he was introduced and it started fading around Survivor Series 1998 which was like just over a year after his character debuted WWE.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Apr 11, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Kane needs just one title reign again. It doesn't have to be long. Just a month or two. Maybe put the mask back on. Whens Undertaker retiring? He's getting up there in age. Theres no suspense in his Wrestlemania matches. You know hes gonna win.



There's no need for Kane to put the mask back on. He wrestled without for years, and now all of a sudden, he just puts it back on? Theres no reason for that.


----------



## Broleta (Apr 11, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> There's no need for Kane to put the mask back on. He wrestled without for years, and now all of a sudden, he just puts it back on? Theres no reason for that.



Then give him a reason. It's called storytelling and character development. For example, back in 2003 you could say there's no reason that the Undertaker would go back to the deadman gimmick, but they created a reason by having Kane bury him alive.

Have him burn his face again or someshit idk let's leave the details up to WWE's genius creative department /sarcasm.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Apr 11, 2008)

Broleta said:


> Then give him a reason. It's called storytelling and character development. For example, back in 2003 you could say there's no reason that the Undertaker would go back to the deadman gimmick, but they created a reason by having Kane bury him alive.
> 
> Have him burn his face again or someshit idk let's leave the details up to WWE's genius creative department /sarcasm.



But dont you think it would be kinda stupid for them to have his face burned(again), then put his mask on, and just somehow turn back into the big red asskickin machine he once was? He wrestled without it for so long. He's just gonna turn into a completly different person by having his mask put on? He's not.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 11, 2008)

lol, they made Festus stay in Undertaker's submission hold (now what was it called?) the longest so far.


----------



## Rock Lee (Apr 11, 2008)

Speaking of festus the wwe never gets tired of using retard gimmicks.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 11, 2008)

sarun uchiha said:


> I think Kane's highest peak in character development was actually when he was introduced and it started fading around Royal Rumble 1998 which was like just over a year after his character debuted WWE.


Huh? The guy debuted at Bad Blood 97, which was in October, and the Rumble was like 4 months later.



> Speaking of festus the wwe never gets tired of using retard gimmicks.


 

Every fed imaginable is guilty of that.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 12, 2008)

^^ 

I meant Survivor Series 1998...you know the one which The Rock won the title.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 12, 2008)

Heh, we all make mistakes, man. 

He was looking weak before that, but it was around the same time(Breakdown and whatever the hell the October PPV was called. I think they dropped the Bad Blood name for that one, but I'm feelin' too lazy to look it up). It's hilarious to watch people get worked up over a one-trick pony like Kane who's lucky as hell to have accomplished at least half of the things he's done since debuting over 10 years ago. Sometimes ya gotta let the nostalgia die.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Apr 12, 2008)

^
Which is why I think its a waist of time for them to give him his mask back. One thing I realized is that Kane was a much better wrestler back then, than he is now. Right now, he's slow and stiff as hell.


----------



## Broleta (Apr 12, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> But dont you think it would be kinda stupid for them to have his face burned(again), then put his mask on, and just somehow turn back into the big red asskickin machine he once was? He wrestled without it for so long. He's just gonna turn into a completly different person by having his mask put on? He's not.



No more retarded than the Undertaker acting like he's dead after being a "badass" for years.


----------



## Kira (Apr 12, 2008)

Broleta said:


> No more retarded than the Undertaker acting like he's dead after being a "badass" for years.


Can't disagree with that


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 12, 2008)

Christian was wasted with the captain carisma shit >.<


----------



## Kira (Apr 12, 2008)

That's why he went to TNA


----------



## Jimin (Apr 12, 2008)

Well, I have noticed that submissions are back. At one time, there were no tap outs whatsoever.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 12, 2008)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> Heh, we all make mistakes, man.
> 
> He was looking weak before that, but it was around the same time(Breakdown and whatever the hell the October PPV was called. I think they dropped the Bad Blood name for that one, but I'm feelin' too lazy to look it up). It's hilarious to watch people get worked up over a one-trick pony like Kane who's lucky as hell to have accomplished at least half of the things he's done since debuting over 10 years ago. Sometimes ya gotta let the nostalgia die.



I think ECW title defense will come like 3rd or 4th match in Backlash.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Apr 12, 2008)

I think the WWE needs to shed some light on the tag team division, and the mid-cards. It seems like all they care about is the heavyweight division. It seems like the only feuds in the wwe are edge vs taker, HBK vs Batista, and orton vs cena vs HHH.


----------



## Broleta (Apr 12, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I think the WWE needs to shed some light on the tag team division


Erm have you watched RAW recently? They've already started to do this. Of course it will probably flop as it always does.



Rated R Superstar said:


> It seems like the only feuds in the wwe are edge vs taker, HBK vs Batista, and orton vs cena vs HHH.


MVP/Hardy and Chavo/Kane are other feuds going on in WWE atm.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Apr 12, 2008)

Broleta said:


> Erm have you watched RAW recently? They've already started to do this. Of course it will probably flop as it always does.
> 
> 
> MVP/Hardy and Chavo/Kane are other feuds going on in WWE atm.



Name one feud in the tag division. You cant. The tag division doesnt get as much exposure as it use to. Its almost non-existant.


----------



## Broleta (Apr 12, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Name one feud in the tag division. You cant. The tag division doesnt get as much exposure as it use to. Its almost non-existant.



I never said there were feuds in the tag division. I think the tag division is a total disgrace. However, the WWE have started to shed some light in the tag division on RAW since Wrestlemania. They've brought back Cryme Tyme, had Londrick look really strong, had the champs lose in non-title matches twice and caused friction between Cade and Murdoch.


----------



## Rock Lee (Apr 12, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Well, I have noticed that submissions are back. At one time, there were no tap outs whatsoever.



They are just feeding off the mma craze.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Apr 12, 2008)

^^Especially Taker. Its obvious he's feeding off of it, judging from the way he puts his hands up as soon as the bell rings, and from the triangular choke. Not thats theres anything wrong with them feeding off of mma.


----------



## Rock Lee (Apr 12, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> ^^Especially Taker. Its obvious he's feeding off of it, judging from the way he puts his hands up as soon as the bell rings, and from the triangular choke. Not thats theres anything wrong with them feeding off of mma.




Nope,nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Broleta (Apr 13, 2008)

Anyone notice the trend with submissions and the main event at Wrestlemania in recent years?

XX - Benoit over HHH by submission
22 - Cena over HHH by submission
23 - Cena over Shawn Michaels by submission
XXIV - Undertaker over Edge by submission


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 13, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Well, I have noticed that submissions are back. At one time, there were no tap outs whatsoever.




Where have you been? They've been reconditioning fans to buy into submissions ever since 2000. 

As for the MMA thing, Taker's been biting off of them for quite a while now(2002) since he's a huge MMA fan, so I don't why it's just now getting noticed since he was using the triangle choke like 6 years ago.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 13, 2008)

^^ Only now he is using it more often as a finisher.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 13, 2008)

Lockdown Today


----------



## Broleta (Apr 13, 2008)

Damn right can't wait for Lockdown! X-scape , Lethal Lockdown and the WHC matches are going to be fucking awesome.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 13, 2008)

I Agree... Joe Better Fucking Win


----------



## Broleta (Apr 13, 2008)

St. Jimmy said:


> I Agree... Joe Better Fucking Win



Lmao yeah or Russo fucks us all in the ass once again. I doubt it though since they've got the whole Joe retirement angle going on.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 13, 2008)

Yeah............


----------



## Rock Lee (Apr 13, 2008)

Which wrestling game or you guys getting this year smackdown vs raw 2009 or TNA Impact?


----------



## Immortal Flame (Apr 13, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> Which wrestling game or you guys getting this year smackdown vs raw 2009 or TNA Impact?



I'd pick Smackdown vs. Raw 09. I've been having fun with the franchise for years coz I simply did the system that they're using.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 14, 2008)

@Rated R Superstar

Watch the RAW preview for RAW in London. Both Women's and Tag Team Divisions are getting attention.

@Rock Lee

I'll get both games. Both are going to be awesome. Smackdown v. RAW 2009 will have a new tag team system. I'm looking forward to it. TNA Impact is fresh and I hope it doesn't turn out to be shit.


----------



## Broleta (Apr 14, 2008)

Lockdown was such a great night! TNA royally fucked me up in terms of predictions on this PPV, I only got 3 right (Roxxi, ODB&Gail, Joe). I'm so happy that Joe is finally the WHC as well. It was awesome watching him win it straight up no bullshit, man on man.



Rock Lee said:


> Which wrestling game or you guys getting this year smackdown vs raw 2009 or TNA Impact?



TNA Impact for sure. It's something new and it looks a whole hell of a lot better than SVR. THQ have confirmed that they're using the same graphics and system as last year so I'm not wasting my money on that shit again if all I'm getting is a new (shitty) season mode with tag teams and an updated roster and whatever else (CAWs etc).


----------



## Immortal Flame (Apr 14, 2008)

Broleta said:


> Lockdown was such a great night! TNA royally fucked me up in terms of predictions on this PPV, I only got 3 right (Roxxi, ODB&Gail, Joe). I'm so happy that Joe is finally the WHC as well. It was awesome watching him win it straight up no bullshit, man on man.
> 
> 
> 
> TNA Impact for sure. It's something new and it looks a whole hell of a lot better than SVR. THQ have confirmed that they're using the same graphics and system as last year so I'm not wasting my money on that shit again if all I'm getting is a new (shitty) season mode with tag teams and an updated roster and whatever else (CAWs etc).



Pardon me for asking, but who is the developer for the TNA Game?


----------



## Broleta (Apr 14, 2008)

pervy_hermit said:


> Pardon me for asking, but who is the developer for the TNA Game?



Midway games.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Apr 14, 2008)

Broleta said:


> Midway games.


----------



## Einstein (Apr 14, 2008)

You can already tell Midway's got way better graphics, and seeing that I find TNA's more high-flying wrestling style as more interesting anyways, I can't wait to purchase this game. I've looked at trailers and read reviews and the like, and I can't wait for it. The better graphics also make it obvious that iMPACT's CAWs are going to look better as well.. then again the CAWs usually look like crap compared to actual wrestlers, so I'll see.

I pity myself for buying SVR08 for the Wii. What a total piece of shit. Only difference - worse story mode and a few new CAW items (that still has tons of glitches). Therefore, I doubt I'm getting 09.. I thought games were supposed to get better each go-around.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 14, 2008)

Haven't bought a wrestling game in years and neither of these are going to make me do so anytime soon, so meh.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 14, 2008)

Well, when I watched submissions were so unusual, it's almost extinct. I don't really watch this stuff much anymore.


----------



## SilverCross (Apr 14, 2008)

iv been following TNAs game, may pick it up eventually, i havent enjoyed a wrestling game since No Mercy. and i think it was, Day of Reckoning was pretty cool to.


----------



## Shawn_D (Apr 14, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> Which wrestling game or you guys getting this year smackdown vs raw 2009 or TNA Impact?



Both games for me...


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 14, 2008)

The TNA game will have Ultimate X. I hope it doesn't turn out to be wack. The 6 Sides of Steel should be there as well.


----------



## RodMack (Apr 14, 2008)

Smackdown vs Raw hasn't been the same since Smackdown vs Raw 2006. Man I loved that game.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 14, 2008)

*KING OF THE RING!*

Source: PWInsider.com

The word going around backstage at RAW this afternoon from London, England is that WWE is bringing back the King of the Ring tournament. Next week's 3-hour live RAW will be built around a one-night "King Of The Ring" tournament.

From what we understand, the whole tournament will take place on RAW. It looks to be an 8-man 3-round tournament. No word yet on what the winner will get.

We may not get a Presidential candidate next week, but we WILL get a KING!

****Spoiler****

*Spoiler*: __ 



It was confirmed at RAW Tapings in England


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Apr 14, 2008)

So the K.O.T.R tournament is back? That's great. I wonder who'll win this one.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 14, 2008)

I hope this is a tournament for young stars. If someone like Cena and HHH are in this tournament is obvious who will be in the finals. I hope this isn't to hype Backlash but instead to push a young star.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 14, 2008)

Goddamn, you're paranoid. Only two guys who've actually won WWF/E Titles beforehand have won the damn thing and that Bret and Kurt. I'd say it's pretty safe to say that it's not going to be tied into any actual main event angle.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 14, 2008)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> Goddamn, you're paranoid. Only two guys who've actually won WWF/E Titles beforehand have won the damn thing and that Bret and Kurt. I'd say it's pretty safe to say that it's not going to be tied into any actual main event angle.


But this could help a young star. Beside you forgot KING BOOKAH!


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 14, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> But this could help a young star.


Hey, I wasn't doubting that, just saying that it's kinda paranoid to think any actual main eventers are going to be involved in it.



> Beside you forgot KING BOOKAH!





> Only two guys who've actually won WWF/E Titles beforehand have won the damn thing




... Yeah, you got me on that one.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 14, 2008)

didn't Kurt win his 1st main event title after winning the King of the Ring?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 14, 2008)

I have no idea what you're asking there, Sarun. If you're talking about the KOTR, Kurt won the WWF/E Title(Unforgiven 2000) before winning the KOTR(2001).


----------



## SilverCross (Apr 14, 2008)

i dont get why they ever dropped the KOTR< i always loved it ._.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 14, 2008)

SilverCross said:


> i dont get why they ever dropped the KOTR< i always loved it ._.


Becuase when the brand split came WWE decided to have only 4 big PPV which were Royal Rumble, Wrestlemania, SummerSlam and Survivor Series. King of the Ring was to big of a PPV and would have overshadowed the others. In other words, WWE traded King of the Ring to a low rate PPV.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Apr 14, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> *KING OF THE RING!*
> 
> Source: PWInsider.com
> 
> ...



It's about time they showed one again. I just hope that the young stars will get their push from this.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 15, 2008)

SilverCross said:


> i dont get why they ever dropped the KOTR< i always loved it ._.


To even out the number of PPVs between the two brands(at the time). While it was the the 5th biggest PPV the 'E had, it wasn't that close drawing-wise to the Big 4.


----------



## Broleta (Apr 15, 2008)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> I have no idea what you're asking there, Sarun. If you're talking about the KOTR, Kurt won the WWF/E Title(Unforgiven 2000) before winning the KOTR(2001).



Nuh-uh. Angle won the 2000 KOTR tournament by defeating Rikishi in the finals IIRC. Edge won it in 2001.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 15, 2008)

Yeah, that's right. That crappy Angle/Shane match was at the 2001 PPV(in-fact, that whole show was ass-tastic like 2000 was).


----------



## Broleta (Apr 15, 2008)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> Yeah, that's right. That crappy Angle/Shane match was at the 2001 PPV(in-fact, that whole show was ass-tastic like 2000 was).


Haha, I quite enjoyed that PPV.


----------



## Rock Lee (Apr 15, 2008)

TNA Impact images from the new trailer,


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Apr 15, 2008)

I just read that the K.O.T.R participants are MVP, Chris Jericho, HHH, Big Show, Cena, CM Punk, and I forgot the other two. I want either MVP or Jericho to win.


----------



## Broleta (Apr 15, 2008)

I want MVP to win, he'd really work well with the KOTR winner gimmick. All the others don't really need to win, except CM Punk but he just won MITB. Kennedy should be in and win this but meh whatever HHH will probably book himself into the throne. "King of kings" my ass.

BTW watched RAW this week and it was pretty solid. Realised that JBL winning the title may not be such a bad thing as they'd surely get rid of the shitty belt then LOL.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Apr 15, 2008)

Broleta said:


> I want MVP to win, he'd really work well with the KOTR winner gimmick. All the others don't really need to win, except CM Punk but he just won MITB. Kennedy should be in and win this but meh whatever HHH will probably book himself into the throne. "King of kings" my ass.
> 
> BTW watched RAW this week and it was pretty solid. Realised that JBL winning the title may not be such a bad thing as they'd surely get rid of the shitty belt then LOL.



I thought RAW was great last night too. Before last night, I didnt want JBL no where near the title. But after last night, I kinda dont mind him being in the title picture....as long as he doesnt win. RAW'S opening was great also. I liked the first segment, when HBK kicked Jericho's head off.

Kennedy probably would be in the .K.O.T.R tournament, but he's shooting a movie right now, which is why he's been away for a while.


----------



## Rock Lee (Apr 15, 2008)

I hope C.M punk wins.


----------



## Einstein (Apr 15, 2008)

LOL @ JBL  with a spinner belt. No way that's gonna happen. 

But I missed the very end of Raw last night - JBL won, I'm guessing? And how (clothesline, cheating, etc.)

Chris Jericho getting kicked in the face was refreshing. All he's done since he came back was run his mouth - not saying he can't fight, but he spend so much time exercising his mic skill, and this time he went a bit too far. 

I would like CM Punk to win, but he just won M.I.T.B. If he won both, that'd be awesome, but I doubt he'll win them back to back like that.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 15, 2008)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> I have no idea what you're asking there, Sarun. If you're talking about the KOTR, Kurt won the WWF/E Title(Unforgiven 2000) before winning the KOTR(2001).



I meant KOTR.

And as said before, Edge won the tournament then, that was when I realized Edge could be future Champion material though at the time with WCW storyline going on, it was just a wishful thinking.


----------



## RodMack (Apr 15, 2008)

Einstein said:


> LOL @ JBL  with a spinner belt. No way that's gonna happen.
> 
> But I missed the very end of Raw last night - JBL won, I'm guessing? And how (clothesline, cheating, etc.)


Unless WWE secretly made the Spinner Belt the actual title, which I think is kinda dumb since I had thought it was only customized for Cena. I really do wanna see the previous WWE Title back.

And I HHH won by DQ after Orton attacked him since I did hear the bell ring afterwards.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 15, 2008)

*OH MY GOD!!!!*

Joey Styles has been replaced by Mike Adamle in the ECW announce team. I'm speechless.

WrestleZone.com


----------



## Rock Lee (Apr 15, 2008)

Damn that just shows they really don't give a crap about that show,adamle has about as much charisma as a snail.


----------



## Einstein (Apr 15, 2008)

RodMack said:


> Unless WWE secretly made the Spinner Belt the actual title, which I think is kinda dumb since I had thought it was only customized for Cena. I really do wanna see the previous WWE Title back.


Goodness, I hope that isn't the new official belt. I thought it was just for Cena too, but I see Orton's still got it spinner-style, so I'm kinda worried. If JBL gets the title, I wouldn't be surprised if he yanked the spinner off as soon as he got the belt lol.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 15, 2008)

LOL at Mike Adamle's commentating on ECW

"Look at the elevation on that dick".

"Sheldon Benjamin"

"Undertaker is getting busy with John Morrison"

"Looks like some type of Figure 4" (Tazz:That's not a Figure 4)

"Reach out and touch someone Michael"

"He took a boot in the chest"

"Mike Knox a ECW veteran"


----------



## Immortal Flame (Apr 15, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> *OH MY GOD!!!!*
> 
> Joey Styles has been replaced by Mike Adamle in the ECW announce team. I'm speechless.
> 
> WrestleZone.com



The E just shat on ECW again.


----------



## Rock Lee (Apr 16, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> LOL at Mike Adamle's commentating on ECW
> 
> "Look at the elevation on that dick".
> 
> ...




Man he is just freakin awful!


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 16, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I just read that the K.O.T.R participants are MVP, Chris Jericho, HHH, Big Show, Cena, CM Punk, and I forgot the other two. I want either MVP or Jericho to win.


There's been no confirmation of who's in the tourney, so I'd take any rampant speculation based on a graphic on the WWE site with quite a few grains of salt.


----------



## Broleta (Apr 16, 2008)

Lmfao Mike Admale was fucking hilarious on ECW last night.

"The Tazz"

"Mike Mike The Mizz"


----------



## Sarun (Apr 16, 2008)

They should have made Undertaker vs Edge in Backlash a TLC match.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Apr 16, 2008)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> There's been no confirmation of who's in the tourney, so I'd take any rampant speculation *based on a graphic on the WWE site* with quite a few grains of salt.



I dont visit wwe.com.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Apr 16, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> LOL at Mike Adamle's commentating on ECW
> 
> "Look at the elevation on that dick".
> 
> ...



JESUS CHRIST! Did he really say this shit? And people have the audacity to say The Coach is a horrible commentator.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Apr 16, 2008)

Broleta said:


> Lmfao Mike Admale was fucking hilarious on ECW last night.
> 
> "The Tazz"
> 
> "Mike Mike The Mizz"



I'd rather listen to The Coach


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 16, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> JESUS CHRIST! Did he really say this shit? And people have the audacity to say The Coach is a horrible commentator.


Coach is a decent announcer. This guy plain sucks and that's not even half of it.


----------



## Rock Lee (Apr 16, 2008)

They throw him on ecw because he is being paid to much wtf.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 16, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> They throw him on ecw because he is being paid to much wtf.


Horrible Move! This guy has no knowledge of wrestling whatsoever. They just throw this guy in there becuase he gets pay too much. Personally is a disrespect to Joey Styles as an announcer and this just burries the good show that is ECW.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Apr 16, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> They throw him on ecw because he is being paid to much wtf.



I don't think that the guy should be paid that much with his horrible stint as an announcer.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 16, 2008)

He botched all his line in his inteviews. In the Royal Rumble, he called Jeff Hardy "Jeff Harvey". When he was announcing for the Hall of Fame once he called WWE "WEDF". Not even fucking close come on.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Apr 16, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> He botched all his line in his inteviews. In the Royal Rumble, he called Jeff Hardy "Jeff Harvey". When he was announcing for the Hall of Fame once he called WWE "WEDF". Not even fucking close come on.



I don't even want to imagine his future botch jobs with the way he is screwing things up this early.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 16, 2008)

On a positive note King of the Ring is returning. I think Paul Burchill should win it. He can pull off the King gimmick better than anyone in WWE right now. He has his British absent which fits perfectly with his King role. Plus his i*c*st angle can more interesting if he names his sister Katie his Queen. This could put Burchill over as a heel.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Apr 16, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> On a positive note King of the Ring is returning. I think Paul Burchill should win it. He can pull off the King gimmick better than anyone in WWE right now. He has his British absent which fits perfectly with his King role. Plus his i*c*st angle can more interesting if he names his sister Katie his Queen. This could put Burchill over as a heel.



Sounds interesting. I for one would rather have Burchill win this instead of Cena or HHH. It's bout time the other guys get their push of sorts.


----------



## RodMack (Apr 17, 2008)

Speaking of Joey Styles, looks like he's gonna have Michael Cole's former role at wwe.com. Though I do think it was dumb replacing him with Mike Adamle on Extremely Crappy Wrestling..


----------



## Rock Lee (Apr 17, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> On a positive note King of the Ring is returning. I think Paul Burchill should win it. He can pull off the King gimmick better than anyone in WWE right now. He has his British absent which fits perfectly with his King role. Plus his i*c*st angle can more interesting if he names his sister Katie his Queen. This could put Burchill over as a heel.



Do you really wanna see that king gimmick again?


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 17, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> Do you really wanna see that king gimmick again?


Was King Booker really that bad? King Booker was something new and fresh for Booker T. He got good heel heat and eventually a World Title. Is a good gimmick if played right.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 17, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I dont visit wwe.com.


Never said you did, man. That's where most of the newsites are getting the tourney roster from when the 'E hasn't even made it known who's in it yet.


----------



## Broleta (Apr 17, 2008)

King Kennedy sounds nice. I'd mark out if he won it.

Of course this is the WWE so HHH or somebody else who doesn't need the push will get it.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 17, 2008)

Is Matt Hardy in KOTR?


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 17, 2008)

The competitors haven't been announced yet.


----------



## SilverCross (Apr 17, 2008)

and once again im disappointed int he womens division of TNA.  when did a few little slaps become something to end a match with.....this is getting beyond stupid...


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 17, 2008)

Haven't really caught much wrestling lately, nor have I had internet.

Nice to see Mickie win the gold. Too bad the crowd was dead. It was a tad obvious she was going over though.

Now switch back to skirts Mick. >:|


----------



## Rock Lee (Apr 17, 2008)

SilverCross said:


> and once again im disappointed int he womens division of TNA.  when did a few little slaps become something to end a match with.....this is getting beyond stupid...



Those aren't slaps they are spinning backfists and usually is a setup for kong's awesome bomb or implant buster.


----------



## SilverCross (Apr 18, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> Those aren't slaps they are spinning backfists and usually is a setup for kong's awesome bomb or implant buster.



they look like slaps...and it looks pathetic...especially the spinning garbage. 

im sick of seeing it really...every week, someone comes close to winning, then out of now where that pathetic looking slap crap, and a minute later its over. then the dumb ugly look on her face.....let someone beat her all ready...


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 18, 2008)

Can someone tell me who this Adame is? Not in WWE, but what did he do before? I read that he was moved to get "experience" and since he was being paid "so much" that they felt he needed to do more. Well why is he being paid if he's so bad? I haven't seen this week's broadcast, but in his "sideline interview" segments he ALWAYS messed up.

Ugh I did a lot of "__" in that.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 18, 2008)

He co-hosted the original American Gladiators.

Impact was insanely stupid last night and from the spoilers for next week, it'll get even worse. The Joe/Kurt stuff wasn't bad, but the rest of the idiocy made me want to put my head through a brick wall. AJ and Tomko lose the tag titles to Super Dweeb and the Mouse Catcher? And then we have an entire segment where Cornette freaking ASKS Super Eric if he's Eric Young and then holds up the tag titles as a result? And then they job Lethal out to that fucking useless waste of sperm Petey Williams? Who the hell did Jay shit on to get treated like this? Is this his punishment for actually getting over with a nowhere gimmick like Black Machismo? I won't even get into the Booker T/Sting crap.

What the fuck, TNA? After Lockdown, as unimpressed with it as I was, it seemed like there was an actual direction for once and the company was going to try and be more than a laughing stock, but then Impact rolls around and it's just the Same Old Shit all over again. Gah...


----------



## SilverCross (Apr 18, 2008)

im not sure how you see it as that bad(then again..as iv said before..you always seem to dislike tna..) the lethal thing was actually rather interesting...id never seen something like that happen, thats one hell of a way to seriously push petey williams even more as a heel, if people didnt like him before, they sure wont now, (also not sure what your problem with him is, hes does some pretty cool stuff, his finisher is really cool for one...)This could also be a chance to do more with lethal, are build up a rivalry between the 2.

the whole super eric thing is pretty stupid, and the fact they took the titles away was pretty dumb, but, what ever, nothing to get that upset over. (also curious about the mouse catcher line you sue there...Kaz seems pretty good from what iv seen so far, hes become one of my favorites to watch on TNA... the Booker T Sting thing is questionable definitely, im wondering wtf there planning to do with that...less they really needed something else to do with Booker T....

anyways, you may want to remember, TNA isnt WWE, and doenst have 3 brands and wrestlers filling all three to play with. TNA has to use what they have, and at times that seems to mean what looks like poor decisions on whos going against who...but they have to do something.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 18, 2008)

What's wrong with what Petey did.  He did what Edge did with his money in the Bank title shot.  and how are they pissing on Lethal he has held the title for a while now.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 18, 2008)

SilverCross said:


> im not sure how you see it as that bad(then again..as iv said before..you always seem to dislike tna..)


How many times do I have to keep saying that I don't hate TNA, just most of the retarded crap they tend to do? Frustration isn't hate.



> the lethal thing was actually rather interesting...id never seen something like that happen,


Edge did it last year. 



> thats one hell of a way to seriously push petey williams even more as a heel, if people didnt like him before, they sure wont now,


They don't care about him except for his crappy finisher.



> (also not sure what your problem with him is, hes does some pretty cool stuff, his finisher is really cool for one...)


He's basically Ken Kennedy without the overblown mic skills.



> This could also be a chance to do more with lethal, are build up a rivalry between the 2.


They were already building up to Lethal/Dutt and seened to have all but dropped it(which is even weirder because it was actually getting over unlike Petey). It would have made more sense for Petey to fail and then Steiner beats his ass bloody and then tells him to watch at Sacrifice how a "real man" wins a title. Turning Petey basically out of the blue and jobbing Lethal out like that does nothing for either guy.



> the whole super eric thing is pretty stupid, and the fact they took the titles away was pretty dumb, but, what ever, nothing to get that upset over.


Giving away title changes on TV with no build-up is stupid. Especially when a thrown together comedy team that's been doing nothing but dick around with Faildust and Rebboj for almost two months.



> (also curious about the mouse catcher line you sue there...Kaz seems pretty good from what iv seen so far, hes become one of my favorites to watch on TNA...


Wasn't using it to mock Kaz, just what they've been doing with him since the Cage ladder match.



> the Booker T Sting thing is questionable definitely, im wondering wtf there planning to do with that...less they really needed something else to do with Booker T....


Won't spoil, but it gets even dumber next week. Russo getting his hands on the Knockout division, the way the tag title situation is supposed to be resolved, starting what seems like 85,000 angles between last night's show and the one coming up... It's just retarded.



> anyways, you may want to remember, TNA isnt WWE, and doenst have 3 brands and wrestlers filling all three to play with. TNA has to use what they have, and at times that seems to mean what looks like poor decisions on whos going against who...but they have to do something.


It'd be nice if you wouldn't insult me by thinking that anytime I talk down about TNA that I'm comparing it to the WWE, especially when I made no comparison or mention of them in my post.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 18, 2008)

Talk about Money in the Bank Rip-off with Petey Williams.


----------



## SilverCross (Apr 18, 2008)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> How many times do I have to keep saying that I don't hate TNA, just most of the retarded crap they tend to do? Frustration isn't hate.



its the way you talk about man, you say one thing, but talk another.



> Edge did it last year.



i wasnt really watching much a year ago, and when i do watch WWE, its pretty well only Raw..



> They don't care about him except for his crappy finisher.



...you dont speak for everyone...



> He's basically Ken Kennedy without the overblown mic skills.



technically speaking, i could compare most any wrestler out to someone else...theres not much for truly original characters anymore..



> They were already building up to Lethal/Dutt and seened to have all but dropped it(which is even weirder because it was actually getting over unlike Petey). It would have made more sense for Petey to fail and then Steiner beats his ass bloody and then tells him to watch at Sacrifice how a "real man" wins a title. Turning Petey basically out of the blue and jobbing Lethal out like that does nothing for either guy.



Actually, it pushes Petey even more as a heel, he pretty well just screwed over someone who was over, someone the fans liked. he screwed him out of a title, hows that not doing "anything" for either. (and again, it sets up a future rivalry between the two, or perhaps they havent forgot about the other build up, perhaps a 3 way?) 



> Giving away title changes on TV with no build-up is stupid. Especially when a thrown together comedy team that's been doing nothing but dick around with Faildust and Rebboj for almost two months.



actually, personally i thought it was kind of cool, something unexpected happened, belts given out on TV, not a PPV for once...now theres a chance to do something serious with Kaz and Eric, as a tag team.



> It'd be nice if you wouldn't insult me by thinking that anytime I talk down about TNA that I'm comparing it to the WWE, especially when I made no comparison or mention of them in my post.


[/quote]

again, its the WAY you talk about TNA, the way you cant seem to use the names of a wrestler, instead you use some dumb insulting nickname you made up for them. you never look for anything good, all you do is insult TNA, you act like it does nothing but fail in every aspect. You can say you dont hate tna all you want, but the way you talk about it, says other wise.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Apr 18, 2008)

Kaze said:


> What's wrong with what Petey did.  He did what Edge did with his money in the Bank title shot.  and how are they pissing on Lethal he has held the title for a while now.



I agree with you 100%. But please, dont ever compare Petey to Edge...ever.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 19, 2008)

SilverCross said:


> its the way you talk about man, you say one thing, but talk another.


Exactly how have I done this? I've always said in my history in this thread that there are things on Impact that I liked, but the rampant idiocy does it's best to overshadow them. Bring up some examples, too.



> ...you dont speak for everyone...


Never claimed to, it's easy to notice because his matches are heatless til he signals/teases for the Destroyer.



> technically speaking, i could compare most any wrestler out to someone else...theres not much for truly original characters anymore..


Uh, original characters? That wasn't my point of comparing him to Kennedy, calling him a talentless spot monkey was.



> Actually, it pushes Petey even more as a heel, he pretty well just screwed over someone who was over, someone the fans liked. he screwed him out of a title, hows that not doing "anything" for either. (and again, it sets up a future rivalry between the two, or perhaps they havent forgot about the other build up, perhaps a 3 way?)


You can't screw over someone who's over with someone the crowd doesn't give a shit about and expect them to all of the sudden start giving a damn. And adding Sonjay into the mess just detracts from Dutt/Lethal if they ever decide to finish it because that fued should be used to establish Dutt as a heel to be reckoned with, not a third wheel in a title feud.



> actually, personally i thought it was kind of cool, something unexpected happened, belts given out on TV, not a PPV for once...*now theres a chance to do something serious with Kaz and Eric, as a tag team.*


They won't, especially when they were already stripped of the titles and Eric ripped off the Hurricane gimmick even more instead actually being serious for once.



> again, its the WAY you talk about TNA, the way you cant seem to use the names of a wrestler, instead you use some dumb insulting nickname you made up for them.


Generalize much? I did it four times in the post you're talking about and only ONE name have I used here more than once(Rebboj). Everyone else's names I actually used.



> you never look for anything good, all you do is insult TNA, you act like it does nothing but fail in every aspect.


And we're back to this again. Do youj read all of my posts on TNA or do you just stop at the criticism of the crappy storylines that I make? I comment on what I like and dislike and it just so happens that what I dislike tends to be a majority of the show because it's *that* bad.



> You can say you dont hate tna all you want, but the way you talk about it, says other wise.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 19, 2008)

I dedicate my sig to Mike Adamle.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 19, 2008)

*Mike Adamle*

 - Mike Adamle doesn’t wear a watch. He decides what time it is.

- Mike Adamle doesn't read books. He stares them down until he gets the information he wants.

- Giraffes were created when Mike Adamle uppercutted a horse.

- Mike Adamle can kill two stones with one bird.

- Mike Adamle ordered a Big Mac at Burger King, and got one.

- Mike Adamle visited the Virgin Islands. Now they are known as the Islands.

- Chuck Norris wears Mike Adamle pyjamas.

- Mike Adamle sleeps with a pillow under his gun.

- - Mike Adamle's tears can cure cancer. Too bad he never cries.

Mike Adamle Video Tribute. It has about half of his best work.

YouTube - EIFFEL 65 - THE EDGE

EDIT:Another longer one

YouTube - EIFFEL 65 - THE EDGE


----------



## Broleta (Apr 19, 2008)

Damn I kept falling asleep during Smackdown this week. So garbage after Jericho left.. Untertaker vs. Batista again.. and we're getting it next week too.. aurgh..

Enjoyed Impact a great deal this week. Joe/Angle/Steiner, Petey/Lethal, Booker/Sting were the most entertaining parts for me. Good wrestling on the show as well with the X Division match, Knockouts match and the main event. I'm also marking out for this Booker T-Sting feud haha and hot damn when did Petey Williams get so badass as a heel? That assault was brutal!


----------



## Sarun (Apr 19, 2008)

@Perverted King: LOL!


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 19, 2008)

The guy is a retard. He says "A Leg Kick".

WTF! What else would you kick with?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 19, 2008)

Well, to be fair, that's what MMA commentators call kicks during fights, so it's not really all Adamle there. Though he does indeed suck out loud even worse than Tazz and Joey did, which is scary.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Apr 20, 2008)

Hey guys, is Festus really fake Kane?


----------



## Broleta (Apr 20, 2008)

Anyone watched the new HHH dvds? Is it worth watching?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Apr 20, 2008)

Broleta said:


> Anyone watched the new HHH dvds? Is it worth watching?



I want to get that DVD also. It looks pretty good. I saw The John Cena:My Life DVD on WWE 24/7 about a month ago. It wasnt too good. It was okay. I saw the Shawn Michaels DVD on youtube, the whole thing. I loved it. Has anyone seen The Legacy of Stone Cold Steve Austin, or the HHH DVD, as Broleta asked?


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 20, 2008)

Anyone see that Curry Man guy on TNA? 

Cracked me up when i saw his bio on the webpage, haven't watched in a while :


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 20, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Anyone see that Curry Man guy on TNA?
> 
> Cracked me up when i saw his bio on the webpage, haven't watched in a while :



Yeah Curry Man Is Chris Dainels


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 20, 2008)

St. Jimmy said:


> Yeah Curry Man Is Chris Dainels



I think we can safely say that Curry Man is NOT Chris Daniels.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 20, 2008)

Are You Sure......


----------



## Broleta (Apr 20, 2008)

Lmao of course he is! I hope that is sarcasm I sense =]


----------



## RodMack (Apr 20, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I want to get that DVD also. It looks pretty good. I saw The John Cena:My Life DVD on WWE 24/7 about a month ago. It wasnt too good. It was okay. I saw the Shawn Michaels DVD on youtube, the whole thing. I loved it. Has anyone seen The Legacy of Stone Cold Steve Austin, or the HHH DVD, as Broleta asked?


Well I've watched the Legacy of Stone Cold Steve. I thought it was pretty good. It's pretty much a retrospect of Austin's wrestling career and the matches were hand-picked by him. Though I felt there were some great matches that he didn't pick.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Apr 21, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> *Mike Adamle*
> 
> - Mike Adamle doesn?t wear a watch. He decides what time it is.
> 
> ...



OMFG man. I just couldn't help but lol in the office when I read this.


----------



## SilverCross (Apr 21, 2008)

well if you trust wiki...


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 21, 2008)

Sadly Curry Man is Christopher Daniels which is a shame. He's an incredibly talented guy.


----------



## Broleta (Apr 21, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> Sadly Curry Man is Christopher Daniels which is a shame. He's an incredibly talented guy.



Why sadly? He's over way more as Curry Man o.0 Fallen Angel wasn't going anywhere and was stale as shit.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 21, 2008)

I gotta agree with Broleta. The Fallen Angel gimmick was pretty much dead in the water and Daniels needed a change, plus Curry Man freaking rocks. I love when he cuts promos and you can hear him say random Japanese wrestlers' names in-between all the gibberish.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 21, 2008)

Worthy of a set IMO.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 21, 2008)

Am I the only person that is happy that Barack, Hilary and McCain are actually going to have a taped segment instead of another Trump/Rosie fiasco


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Apr 21, 2008)

^I heard about that. This should be good. I wonder who'll get the biggest pop, and who'll get booed the most. Here's my pick....

Biggest Popbama
Booed:Mccain
Mixed Reactionlinton.


----------



## Yakamashi (Apr 21, 2008)

I heard about it too but didn't think they could be serious. I'm expecting a Obama/Clinton look alike or something of that nature


----------



## Hellion (Apr 21, 2008)

Nah USA said that the real candidates did tape interviews, and since RAW gets high ratings it could only help them gather a youth vote


----------



## Yakamashi (Apr 21, 2008)

If anyones curious as to the video they are gonna air tonight on RAW concerining Obama etc etc. 

*Spoiler*: _Check out this vid_ 




Rocky and Survivor. Still awesome.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 21, 2008)

^^ Nice promo.
Obama could hardly contain his smile in that.


----------



## Riptos (Apr 21, 2008)

I guess I have to ask, as one of the biggest Randy Orton fans here, does anyone else think he will retain at Backlash next week?

I'm hopeful that at least Cena wont win as WWE got so boring when he was champion as he never lost...ever. There is nothing more boring than a Face superstar that the fans are bored of as champion.

He gets more boos than Randy in a match as he cant wrestle worth a damn.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 21, 2008)

^^ It is more likely that Orton will retain the title.
I hope Cena gets a heel turn.


----------



## Rock Lee (Apr 21, 2008)

WTF,why is the wwe putting guys already over in the king of the ring tounrnament.Man put guys like jimmy wang yang or kofi in it.


----------



## Yakamashi (Apr 21, 2008)

Isn't the KOTR tournament full of mid cards wrestlers? Seemed to be the case last time I checked


----------



## Rock Lee (Apr 21, 2008)

I meant guys who already well known like y2j and m.v.p,y2j will win the whole thing though.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 21, 2008)

Jericho won.


----------



## Yakamashi (Apr 21, 2008)

Well I had a look at the line up but it doesn't seem if they got definite entries yet. Even if Jericho is in it I don't think he'll win. I'm expecting what ever mid card wrestler wins it will be taking on the old 'King Bookaaah!!!' gimmick, which I can't stand.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 21, 2008)

CM Punk just won.


----------



## Rock Lee (Apr 21, 2008)

That tournament is pretty boring and worthless.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 21, 2008)

so it's punk vs Regal in the final.

Obvious winner is obvious (CM PUNK)

But JR was very factually wrong when he said it was UK vs Ireland in the Regal vs Finley match up.  As Belfast is in NORTHERN Ireland which is still 100% within the UK so it was an all UK affair lol.


----------



## Yakamashi (Apr 21, 2008)

Looks like WWe is gonna be pushing Punk for awhile. KOTR and MITB winner.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 21, 2008)

Clinton - Obama skit is on.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 21, 2008)

clinton vs obama was so rubbish that the crowed could not even come to life until Umaga came in lol


----------



## Rock Lee (Apr 21, 2008)

Umaga couldn't help that crap.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 21, 2008)

British Royalty in the ring right now.

I am shocked that they did not give it to Punk


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 21, 2008)

Really didn't seem necessary for 3 hours. Even if Punk lost, nice to see Regal win. And clean!


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 21, 2008)

Does that mean he will go around with the name King William.

Also Riptos I hope that Orton does keep the title till at least SummerSlam as I don't feel Cena should even be near a title above IC or US title.  HHH While good it's all been there and done that.  JBL is who knows how long he can keep fit after returning from retirement.  HBK I just can't see holding the belt anymore.  

I guess that leaves Jericho and Jeff.  Jericho I can see holding the title after a run with the IC.  Jeff perhaps if he does not fuck up anymore might get a Double header with Matt at Mania and end up with a Benoit/Eddie moment as Smackdown and Raw champs on the night. 

But then There is punk aka Mr Money in the Bank which title does he jump after that is another category to think about.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Apr 22, 2008)

"Do you smell what Barock is cooking?"

The moment I heard those words come outta his mouth, I knew he was the man I was voting for. Also, Mickie James played Hillary Clinton.

Im shocked Regal won the tournament. I was rooting for either MVP or Hardy.


----------



## konohakartel (Apr 22, 2008)

well it seems regal is getting a renewed push with the match against orton last week and now king of the ring. It wouldve made more sense to have CM Punk win it seeing as they are building him up in the next year and gearing him up to move to RAW.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 22, 2008)

I missed the first 40 minutes of this show so I missed Punk/Hardy and MVP/Jericho sadly. It was nice to see Regal make that sorry jobber Punk his personal bitch in the Finals, though. The Presidential Candidate stuff was embarrassing to watch, especially Obama and McCain(admittedly though, both of them were funny as hell in a cringeworthy kinda way... if that makes any sense at all). Regal/Finlay was nice and stiff, the main event was pretty good in it's own right, even with the standard WWE Schmoz™ ending with a bunch of finishers being hit out of nowhere, and Regal scheming his way to the KOTR crown made this an enjoyable show(coulda done without Hornswaggle and Khali in the tourney, but they actually served a purpose, so meh).


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 22, 2008)

Regal as King of the Ring was good but I hope it has a good purpose.

*Tomorrow on ECW! Mike "Awesome" Adamle!*


----------



## Yakamashi (Apr 22, 2008)

Didn't see Regal winning KOTR coming but it doesn't bother me. I gotta remember to tune in for the Hilary Obama segment


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 22, 2008)

CM Punk needs to lose the MITB briefcase. His time came to soon. The fans are already starting to hate him and his push hasn't even started.


----------



## Yakamashi (Apr 22, 2008)

Kennedy needs to take the briefcase off Punk the way Edge took it off him. Either him or Hardy or Benjamin. I'm praying and I mean for one of these 3 to get pushed


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 22, 2008)

^ Shadow, why the dislike for Punk?

By his loss tonight I assume he's not cashing in anytime soon. Which is fine with me. Build him up more.

*reads other posts*

<_< WTF...


----------



## Rock Lee (Apr 22, 2008)

What was the point of regal winning it,he is already well known.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 22, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> ^ Shadow, why the dislike for Punk?


It's more of a dislike of his fans than Punk himself. Most of them that I've met go on and on about how he's the best wrestler on the roster(hell, he was basically the 6th best wrestler in the KOTR tourney) when it's nowhere near the truth and if anyone says otherwise, then they go, "you're juss drinkin' Vince's Kool-Aid! LOLZ!!!1!1!!11!!!"


----------



## Sarun (Apr 22, 2008)

Is it now King Regal the First?


----------



## Yakamashi (Apr 22, 2008)

No doubt he's gonna start a whole "King' gimmick now

I can hardly wait!!!!


----------



## Sarun (Apr 22, 2008)

^^ He could rather have a serious one unlike King Bookah gimmick that Booker T got.


----------



## Yakamashi (Apr 22, 2008)

sarun uchiha said:


> ^^ He could rather have a serious one unlike King Bookah gimmick that Booker T got.



God I hated that gimmick. It'd been so long since I'd seen a spinaroonie or heard 'can you dig it, sucka!!!!'

I guess the King status does suit Regal more.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 22, 2008)

Please, King Booker was one of the best gimmicks they had before stupidly feeding him to Triple H in his comeback match.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 22, 2008)

I suspect King Regal gimmick will be like an autocratic overlord of RAW.


----------



## Yakamashi (Apr 22, 2008)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> Please, King Booker was one of the best gimmicks they had before stupidly feeding him to Triple H in his comeback match.



Its did sky rocket him to success on Smackdown no doubt. But as a fan of Booker T since his WCW days I gotta say I personally hated that shit.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Apr 22, 2008)

I agree. The "spinarooni, can you dig it sucka" Booket T was much better than King Booker.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 22, 2008)

I don't watch TNA but isn't he wrestling there, doesn't he use that Booker T persona?


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 22, 2008)

Booker T well he was stale in that gimmick. King Booker allowed something fresh and entertaining while still giving us surprise "T" moments when he would go back.

AH HELL NAW~!


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 22, 2008)

It's the perfect time to give Regal a stable.

*"King Regal and his Loyal Subjects"*

Leader-William Regal
Students-Paul Burchill w/Katie Lea and Drew McIntyre
Powerhouse-DH Smith
Right Hand Man-Dave Taylor

Is the perfect british stable.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 22, 2008)

^^ British Control of RAW, sweet.


----------



## Rock Lee (Apr 22, 2008)

The whole blue blood/king gimmicks are stale and played out.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 22, 2008)

*Breaking NewS!*

Smackdown head writer Michaels Hayes has been suspended for *60 DAYS*. According to PWInsider, the suspension is related to alcohol.


----------



## Broleta (Apr 22, 2008)

sarun uchiha said:


> I don't watch TNA but isn't he wrestling there, doesn't he use that Booker T persona?



Yeah its working much better in TNA cause you can tell he's actually happy to be wrestling for TNA.


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Apr 22, 2008)

Not sure how I feel about last night's Raw, other than seeing the look on everyone's faces as Undertaker entered.  I always forget how awesome he is.
I liked the King Booker angle.  Whether you liked it or not, I thought Booker and Charmelle played it very well.


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 22, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> *Breaking NewS!*
> 
> Smackdown head writer Michaels Hayes has been suspended for *60 DAYS*. According to PWInsider, the suspension is related to alcohol.



And your sig perfectly summarizes my reply.


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 22, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> The who blue blood/king gimmicks are stale and played out.



Are there many gimmicks that aren't?

Foreign Monster?
Chicken Shit Heel?
Arrogant Newbie?
Never Say Die Babyface?

Good thing we still got Evil Wonder Woman, Ms. Phoenix.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 22, 2008)

Kofi Kingston v. Shelton Benjamin on ECW Tonight.


----------



## Rock Lee (Apr 22, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Are there many gimmicks that aren't?
> 
> Foreign Monster?
> Chicken Shit Heel?
> ...



Good Point


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 22, 2008)

hahahahhahahaha Mike Adamle just called Edge *"R Rated Superstar"*


----------



## SilverCross (Apr 22, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> It's the perfect time to give Regal a stable.
> 
> *"King Regal and his Loyal Subjects"*
> 
> ...



suddenly i miss the british bulldog..


----------



## Rock Lee (Apr 22, 2008)

That whole family tradegy thing kane said was creepy.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 22, 2008)

List of Mike Adamle's errors today on ECW

"R Rated Superstar"

"Couldn't wait to touch....tap Mike Knox in the corner"

"Mr.Dance Master"-Referring to Tazz

"taps in" instead of "tag in".

"He taps off to Kelly Kelly"

"Jimmy Yo-Yo and Shanon Snore"-That was the Miz. Still funny

"That's a technical headlock"

"Innovative leg-slam"

"Leg kick"-2 weeks in a row

"If Mike is allowed to mess up his lines so am I"-The Miz bashing Adamle.

Tazz: How bout that, Miz? THE Miz?
Miz: Yeah how about THE Tazz?
Adamle: Yeah how about that?
Miz: Yeah Adamle, pull out the messed-up lines! 

"King of the Wing"

"Jamaican Me Crazy"-The Miz used it as bashing. Tazz and Adamle for fun.

"Gold Freight Train" instead of "Gold Standard"

"WW.com"

"He's gonna.....exact......."- WTF?!

"You're looking at Big Red Machine. His name is Kane."- Is he a cavemen?

"That's why the shades, baby"- That line might get me laid

Adamle: "Ryder........." anything you wanna add to that, buddy?

"Chavo's not gonna win any popularity contests" - That was the only good line of the night from Adamle.

There were more screw ups than this according to some internet fans but since it was taped in some areas WWE had time to edit some of the stuff.


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 22, 2008)

I didn't catch any of that. Next week I'll pay attention instead of watching for the sake of it. This actually is gonna make ECW fun. I'm going to watch simply for Mike's commetary.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 22, 2008)

Will there be a story line of power struggle between Vickie - Long in SmackDown!?


----------



## konohakartel (Apr 22, 2008)

It was a total screw up to have him on ECW. Sure its the C show but there is no need to put him there. They could have used him to conduct interviews for WWE.com so he could earn his pay.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 22, 2008)

Maybe they will make his 'mistakes' a signature part of the show.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 22, 2008)

sarun uchiha said:


> Will there be a story line of power struggle between Vickie - Long in SmackDown!?


I think there will be one eventually. It will be interesting to see how it pays out.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 22, 2008)

^^ I suspect that eventually....come on, how long do you that they are gonna make Long keep on being her assistant?


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 23, 2008)

Why are they even bothering to make SD!'s match for the world title? As if Taker is gonna lose the belt to Batista? And even if he did, that would fuck up the whole show. Batista/HBK and then defend against Edge? Please.

Granted I haven't been watching SD! in a WHILE, but why are they doing this match anyway if Edge is the #1C?

I'm glad the match (4 way) is elimination. I much prefer it that way. Even in the old War Zone game where a triple threat was a triangle. Fun times.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 23, 2008)

If Batista was to beat Taker, you don't expect Taker to be out of the picture just like that. Obviously it would be Batista, Undertaker, Edge and HBK with Jericho as referee for the World Title.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Apr 23, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> List of Mike Adamle's errors today on ECW
> 
> "R Rated Superstar"
> 
> ...



Adamle never ceases to amuse me with his botched commmentaries. XD


----------



## ByakugenEye (Apr 23, 2008)

Anyone see the Barack Vs Hilary Clinton one? That was the funniest shit ever


----------



## Rock Lee (Apr 23, 2008)

ByakugenEye said:


> Anyone see the Barack Vs Hilary Clinton one? That was the funniest shit ever



I seen it and thought it was kind of lame.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 23, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Why are they even bothering to make SD!'s match for the world title? As if Taker is gonna lose the belt to Batista? And even if he did, that would fuck up the whole show. Batista/HBK and then defend against Edge? Please.
> 
> Granted I haven't been watching SD! in a WHILE, but why are they doing this match anyway if Edge is the #1C?


It kinda goes back to last year when they did the whole "Batista can't beat Edge" thing before Edge got injured(or was it after that?). Vicki and Edge would feel more comfortable with him going against someone whose number he's had for the longest than 'Taker. Hell, you can even use the logic that making it a title match will make both of them fight harder and maybe Taker's really worn out/injured come Backlash while Edge is fresh.

Barack/Hilary was ass except for Fake Bill channeling an 80's heel manager. I love shit like that.


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 23, 2008)

Yeah, the Barack thing was cheesy... but more tolerable then last year with Rosey. Barack waited WAY too long to cut off Bill, who of course saved that segment in the very least.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 23, 2008)

Was Hillary played by Mickie?


----------



## Broleta (Apr 23, 2008)

sarun uchiha said:


> Was Hillary played by Mickie?



No, Mickie was in the very next segment. Hillary Clinton was played by SHIMMER wrestler Lexie Fyfe. God it sucked too.

The last segment on ECW last night was surprisingly great. Edge is awesome with his Katie Vick reference :3


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 23, 2008)

*The Real Reason Why Hayes Was Suspended

WWE creative team member Michael Hayes has been suspended from the company for 60 days following an incident that took place in Orlando during Wrestlemania weekend. Hayes, the head writer of the SmackDown brand, allegedly used racist language towards SmackDown star Mark Henry.

The incident took place at a party that was held either Friday or Saturday night. Hayes had been drinking when he approached Mark Henry. Hayes told Henry, "I’m more of a n----- than you are." Henry took offense to the comment. After a physical altercation between the two, Henry reported the issue to either Vince or Stephanie McMahon.

At first, WWE tried to keep the suspension quiet. People who inquired were told that Hayes on vacation. However, when word got out about the incident with Henry, it was revealed that Hayes is suspended.

NoDQ.com*


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 23, 2008)

Y'know, Hayes is lucky that he didn't say that to New Jack or else they'd have found him floating face down in the freaking ocean.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 23, 2008)

Armando Estrada said on WWE Mobile that he has big plans for Mike Knock or Notch I don't know his name. I hope this doesn't mean he'll be getting a ECW Title shot.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Apr 23, 2008)

Mike Knox sucks. If there's anyone in ECW who Estrada should have big plans for, It's Burke.


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 23, 2008)

Knox is awful. I only caught ECW after Kelly made the pin, but have they made any reference to their former relationship.

On another note, KK rules.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 23, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Mike Knox sucks. If there's anyone in ECW who Estrada should have big plans for, It's Burke.


Burle was suposed to be moved to RAW but those plans were cancelled. Brain Gerwitz said to have plans with him. I have yet to see these plans.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 23, 2008)

I'd rather have Burke on SD because heels actually get time to shine there if they aren't main event-level or close to being there.


----------



## Rock Lee (Apr 23, 2008)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> I'd rather have Burke on SD because heels actually get time to shine there if they aren't main event-level or close to being there.



I agree look at m.v.p.


----------



## konohakartel (Apr 24, 2008)

well the burke move was scrapped because gerwitz couldnt come up with a trade angle. turns out that Adamle DID go back and edit his performace but he had too little time( or too many screw ups) It is said that Adamle is on ECW because his friend( some NBC exec) is a close friend of Vince McMahons. Top ECW write is now heading up SD! and Big Dick Johnson is heading up ECW....thats the latest i heard


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 24, 2008)

Big Dick Johnson writing is not a problem. For those who don't know a lot of writers have done some WWE segments.

Speaking of Vince. Where the hell has he been the last month?


----------



## EMPRA (Apr 24, 2008)

They need to have another Hell In Cell match.


----------



## Broleta (Apr 24, 2008)

EMPRA said:


> They need to have another Hell In Cell match.



God no. Hell in a Cell sucks now. They don't even scale the cell any more. Elimination Chamber is probably the best gimmick match like that in WWE atm.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Apr 24, 2008)

EMPRA said:


> They need to have another Hell In Cell match.



The H.I.T.C match has lost alot of it's value and prestige. It should have only been done on certain occasions. However, Edge vs Taker would be a worthy H.I.T.C match.


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 24, 2008)

You guys do know it's called Hell IN a cell right? The concept is not to be thrown off or through it. It's SUPPOSED keep both guys confined without any chances of a run in. Taker couldn't get a fair match against Michaels with DX, so HIAC was the solution.

In fact if you watch that match you will note the bulk of it took place INSIDE the cell and only went outside because they had to get a cameraman or someone some help and that led to them leaving with the opening.

Taker/Foley while certainly the most famous of the Cells kinda ruined it since a lot of fans expect "big bumps" or deem it unworthy. Want a perfect use of the Cell and arguably the only one that comes close to the original (IMO of course)? Brock/Taker.

No outside interference by Heyman. Just Brock and Taker going at it. It had violence and plenty of blood. Sure nobody went on top or took HOLY SHIT-esque bumps (unless you count Brock's celebration, both for the finish and his pose on top), but it was a phenomenal match. All three mentioned Cells are on Taker's DVD.

I think Elimination Chamber is by far the better match nowadays. Course we just had 2 at one show, so we should probably not have another until at least 09. Taker/Edge definitley needs to have some kind of big stip, which is probably why I'm not into Backlash. But the feud probably won't be ending right away anyways, so that's a plus.

Actually damn I love that Brock finish. Counters the Tombstone and jerks Taker into his shoulders for the F5 after an exhausting match. Batista may be the "animal", but Brock will always be the MONSTER.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Apr 24, 2008)

^Of course. Lesnar is way better than Batista.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 24, 2008)

I wonder if we will ever see a 6 Man Hell in a Cell again.


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 24, 2008)

I doubt it with the Chamber and all. I love them anyway. I like elimination matches. >:|


----------



## Broleta (Apr 24, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> You guys do know it's called Hell IN a cell right? The concept is not to be thrown off or through it. It's SUPPOSED keep both guys confined without any chances of a run in. Taker couldn't get a fair match against Michaels with DX, so HIAC was the solution.


But what made it so awesome was the spots off the top. When Michaels and Foley (x2) went down off the cell it defined HIAC as one of the most brutal matches.


----------



## SilverCross (Apr 24, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Taker/Edge definitley needs to have some kind of big stip, which is probably why I'm not into Backlash. But the feud probably won't be ending right away anyways, so that's a plus.



lol, casket match?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 24, 2008)

Meh, maybe it's because I grew up with War Games being the best cage matches I've ever seen, but HIAC and the Chamber matches just don't do it for me in that "I really wanna see this shit happen!" kinda way. Oddly enough, the Orton/Taker and Taker/Lesnar HIACs weren't that bad and the story behind HBK/Taker justified the top of the cage spots and wasn't that bad to boot. Give me War Games 92 any day of the week, though. Best cage match I've ever seen and I doubt it'll ever be topped.


----------



## SilverCross (Apr 24, 2008)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> Meh, maybe it's because I grew up with War Games being the best cage matches I've ever seen, but HIAC and the Chamber matches just don't do it for me in that "I really wanna see this shit happen!" kinda way. Oddly enough, the Orton/Taker and Taker/Lesnar HIACs weren't that bad and the story behind HBK/Taker justified the top of the cage spots and wasn't that bad to boot. Give me War Games 92 any day of the week, though. Best cage match I've ever seen and I doubt it'll ever be topped.



im glad someone else remembers those, they really were the best.


on another note, while looking for some clips of some war games on youtube, i came across this, kinda cool looking


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 24, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> Anyone watching impact tonight?


I am and teaming the second best midcard heel they have in Storm with trash like Roode makes me a saaaad panda. 

And this stupid Duece's Wild tourney sounds fucking stupid no matter how it's explained. And Russo should stay FAAAAAAAAAAR AWAAAAAAAAAY from the Knockouts, goddamnit. Oh well, at least serious Kurt Angle has become interesting and rather entertaining again.



> im glad someone else remembers those, they really were the best.


Heh. I've never been a huge fan of WWF/E cage matches(don't get me wrong, there have been good ones, but the NWA/WCW ones smoke 'em like grass) because they have some monumentally stupid rules that takes away from what the match is supposed to be for(heels not being able to run away from the face for a countout or get themselves DQed) and I wish they'd get rid of them because it could've seriously helped a *lot* of feuds over the years.

Dammit, now I've depressed myself. Freaking nostalgia...


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 24, 2008)

Ok so TNA gets a tournament right aroung the time WWE gets King of the Ring. That's a coincidence.


----------



## Rock Lee (Apr 24, 2008)

I deleted that post because i didn't think anyone was gonna watch but yeah shadow that tourney is so f**king stupid.And that britney spears match screams russo and shit.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm curious on that match Cornette has planned. WWE better watch this. Joe/Angle isn't really that big anymore. It has happened to many time. And once again the Motor City Machines Guns are treated like shit.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 24, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> I deleted that post because i didn't think anyone was gonna watch but yeah shadow that tourney is so f**king stupid.And that britney spears match screams russo and shit.


What's even worse is why should anyone try and win if you're unlucky enough to come in second and get your head shaved and no one else suffers the same penalty? It's freaking retarded.



> I'm curious on that match Cornette has planned.


They need to settle down with the damn gimmick matches. Lockdown's a freaking all-gimmick PPV and now they all of the sudden have a new gimmick match that's supposed to be bloody/deadly/throw in random scary adjective? They could have waited at least a month and done it at Slammiversery. 



> And once again the Motor City Machines Guns are treated like shit.


To be fair, the Guns put themselves in that position when they refused to blade like 2 months ago. Can't say whether it's right or wrong, but that's the business for ya.


----------



## SilverCross (Apr 25, 2008)

if they'd lose the head shaving deal, i'd actually like the knockouts match, it sounds cool...other then the head shaving thing...
either way..who ever wins it had better get the damn belt soon after...


----------



## Broleta (Apr 25, 2008)

LMAO @ Jim Cornette. The guy is just comedy gold and can make anything work on the mic. Deranged Jimmy FTW! Enjoyed iMPACT! once again this week, particularly the main event which delivered big time.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 25, 2008)

*Good News on the Tag Team Division*

- WWE officials are high on the tag team division right now and want to bring a more solid division back to the RAW brand. Aside from WWE bringing Cryme Tyme back, there is talk that another well known former WWE tag team are in talks to make their return. One idea being tossed around has Carlito and Santino Marella winning the WWE Tag Team Titles to help jump start the division again.

- Speaking of the Tag Team division, in a complete contradiction of the news above, there is some rumblings of splitting up the team of Lance Cade and Trevor Murdoch. The storyline would probably see Lance Cade turn heel and pursue a singles career for a while. Cade is even being advertised for several singles matches this Spring and Summer against Jeff Hardy.


----------



## nanni (Apr 25, 2008)

> ^Of course. Lesnar is way better than Batista


yes I agree but I would like to see the match
but what kind of match would be best?


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 25, 2008)

Breaking up Cade & Murdoch and you decide to push the wrong guy? Murdoch is pretty awesome, but Cade is shit. Looks like we finally get to see the HBCade gimmick...

And LOL @ a heel tag wrestler "turning" heel...


----------



## konohakartel (Apr 25, 2008)

Well thats the deal with Murdoch gitting the tan and new gear. They want to "face" him up a bit. There is talk of bringing up Carlitos brother as well and forming something with Colt Cabana. Looks like things are looking brighter for the tag team division.


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 25, 2008)

I would need to see some booking and the like for several months before I even start to look at the tag division in a positive light. WWE hasn't been the best when it comes to anything NOT the main event...


----------



## konohakartel (Apr 25, 2008)

ok i wanna get this straight..We have a PPV in 2 days and we dont know who the champ will be but we do know who the challenger is?? wow jus frickin wow


----------



## Sarun (Apr 25, 2008)

If Undertaker wins, cards will remain the same for Backlash.

If Batista wins:
- HBK vs Batista and Undertaker vs Edge will be void and instead Batista vs Edge takes place.
- Batista will face HBK first in a non title match, then face Edge in a title match.
- Batista will face HBK for the title and the winner face Edge.
- Triple Threat Match: Batista vs Edge vs Undertaker and HBK vs Jericho (probably for Intercontinental Title).
- Triple Threat Match: Batista vs HBK vs Edge
- Fatal Fourway Elimination match just like the WWE title: Undertaker vs Edge vs Batista vs HBK with Chris Jericho as special Guest Referee.

There are many possibilities if Batista is to win.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 25, 2008)

Batista didn't win and would have never won. Undertaker was promised a long title reign.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Apr 26, 2008)

Is anybody else getting bored with the Taker vs Edge feud? I wish Taker would talk a little more. I know he was never the talkative type, but as from what I recall over the last ten years i've been watching wrestling, he was never _this_ quiet.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 26, 2008)

Edge/Taker should end. I want Taker to move to a new opponent. I'm thinking that Edge may feud with Punk for the MITB briefcase.


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 26, 2008)

You're probably getting bored due to every Taker feud since he returned to the Deadman being the same. I'm not saying go back to ABA, but he was a pretty good talker during that period.


----------



## konohakartel (Apr 26, 2008)

Well ABA is more like the real undertaker....He said he has more fun when he has complete control....This Taker has had its lil discrepencies btwn evil and tuff...His RR speech was in a "normal" voice..but his mind games speeches are all in that gravely beyond the grave voice.

Im not hating on Taker tho. He is hands down my fav and he is able to run with a gimmick like no one else. He is a ring general and undoubtedly HoF. He along with Flair should get their own wings in the HoF.


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 26, 2008)

Watching Mania right now. Man they did some sick spots this year. Still O_O @ the Shelton spill. Owns that Edge/Jeff spot from last year easily.


----------



## Rock Lee (Apr 26, 2008)

Was that spill a botch?


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 26, 2008)

No it wasn't it was part of the show. Shelton did botch a spot with Carlito right after he standed on the ropes. He was supose to land with the ladder standing.


----------



## Rock Lee (Apr 26, 2008)

oh ok thanks.


----------



## Carly (Apr 26, 2008)

I thought i'd never say this but.....i miss the american badass.


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 26, 2008)

This is old stuff, but with the recent topic of Taker I'm bringing it up.

Remember his match with Angle @ NWO where it resulted in a "controversial" finish? Basically Taker had Angle in a submission, but Kurt flipped it over so he was pinning the Deadman... yet ol MMArk Calloway refused to let go thus he was pinned.

WWE and a lot of fans on boards tried to spin it as if it wasn't a clean win for Kurt.

WHAT THE FUCK?

"Well, Taker only lost because he refused to let go. It wasn't a clean victory."

HUH?

Seriously. WHAT?

Yeah he may have kicked out had he not locked it in, but how is that a dirty win? No lame EVERY heel pulls tights. No weapons or interference. Just an awesome counter.

Don't you guys agree? Or are you one of them? <_<


----------



## konohakartel (Apr 26, 2008)

hell i had a "mark" moment when he debuted the gogoplata. I figured that they didnt really work the match thru b4 hand and found out midmatch that BDV was too big to be placed in a triangle choke.

i thought it looked horrible. they spent most of the match on the ground with BDV just pounding away(feeding his arm) on Taker.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Apr 27, 2008)

I missed the extremely evil Ministry Taker. He was evil as hell back then.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 27, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> This is old stuff, but with the recent topic of Taker I'm bringing it up.
> 
> Remember his match with Angle @ NWO where it resulted in a "controversial" finish? Basically Taker had Angle in a submission, but Kurt flipped it over so he was pinning the Deadman... yet ol MMArk Calloway refused to let go thus he was pinned.
> 
> ...


That was actually the second time they pulled out that finish between those two. I think they did it first either during Taker's Undisputed Title run which helped set-up the Vengeance 2002 3-way between them and Rock or sometime in 2003 when they feuded before Taker got buried and came back as old school Taker.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Apr 27, 2008)

Taker vs Angle at N.W.O was one hell of a match. That had to be match of the year.


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 27, 2008)

Trips wins...

Well on the plus side, he coulda won @ Mania... so there's that.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Apr 28, 2008)

I had a feeling that HHH was gonna win.


----------



## Rock Lee (Apr 28, 2008)

Here we go with a hhh long title reign.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 28, 2008)

Hmm I'm giving HHH till summerslam to hold the belt.  Dunno why but I have a feeling he will drop it there to someone (Just not Orton or Cena).

Speaking of HHH being the champ, will they please change the belt back to it's proper design and drop the stupid spinner now.

Big question is though Is HBK's injury Legit or was it planned?


----------



## nanni (Apr 28, 2008)

what they still have the spinner title? D:

I think it's for the kids


----------



## Jimin (Apr 28, 2008)

Oh goodness, another HHH title reign? It feels like 2 years ago again. They really do want him to break flair's record.


----------



## Rivayir (Apr 28, 2008)

At times like this I wish Jeff Hardy was still in the game with a chance of getting the title. I think he would make a good champion, at least it would be something new.


----------



## Rock Lee (Apr 28, 2008)

At this point i would rather have someone else win the titles besides the regular suspects.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 28, 2008)

Make Kane world champ. It's gonna be good for everyone.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 28, 2008)

Didn't really expect much going into this card, but it pleasently surprised me in a few spots, though I don't agree at all with the title changes. 

MVP/Hardy was good, not great, but I think they should have built the feud back up to it's previous levels of awesomeness before Matt had to have surgery because him getting it now just feels insanely rushed. 

Show/Khali was better than it had any right to be. It wasn't great, but for two 7-foot, 400 pound monsters, it might as well have been Flair/Steamboat. I expected it to be about 10 minutes long and probably kill the crowd before Batista/HBK, but I'll be damned if they worked around Khali's limitations with Show selling like a champ and Khali being a MAN and bumping like he did(which had to be painful). Not something I'd say you should go out of your way to see, but for what it was, it worked.

Chavo/Kane: Didn't pay much attention to it at all aside from Chavo's swank tights.

Batista/HBK was a severe case of good match/bad match as parts of it looked damned good(HBK channeling Flair by murdering Dave's knee and Batista selling the fuck out of it) and the other parts looked like fucking amateur night(the beginning, that botched DDT HBK was trying to hit, Batista's shitty spear). Shawn looked like he legitly fucked up his knee when countering the Demon Bomb(I thought it was a work, i.e. him channeling Flair even more. It might still be a work, hopefully), so even though I hate him with all my heart, I hope he's okay.

Divas Tag match was better than expected, but godDAMN does Ashley fucking suck ass. Sandbagging Beth, fucking up her own offense(when fucking KELLY KELLY can out-work you, you should be fucking fired on the spot), and generally being lost in the ring and SHE was the one who was in the ring at the end? God, Maria's awful and she could have done better than Ashley did last night if put in the same position. Does anyone remember who was in the ring with Nattie when she was trying to hit her finisher? I can't remember only that there was a pretty bad miscommunication there.

Edge/Taker and the 4-way Elimination match: I didn't pay attention to either one due to a severe urge to pee, our really cute waitress(who I found out came from my high school rival), and a very long discussion about the BCS, Congress, roids in baseball, college football in general, and dead wrestlers. I saw the end of both matches, which were decent, but I really disagree with taking the belt off of Orton, especially on a nothing show like Backlash. It doesn't even have anything to do with HHH(whom I despise with a passion), it's just that he deserved to lose the belt in a one-on-one match, preferably at SummerSlam, because his heel work has been outstanding ever since he started punting folks. Oh well.

Overall, this was a better show than WM, IMHO(though like mentioned before, I need to see the main title matches again). Each match got a good amount of time and at least delivered in some way.


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 28, 2008)

Saw this on another forum. If Trips ending all of Orton's runs wasn't bad enough...

"Watching WWE in Hi-Def can be hazardous. The final surge, when Orton got out of a pedigree, then HHH got out of an RKO, and then finished Orton with a kick to the stomach-Pedigree finisher, he kicked Orton square in the dick. They showed two replays. Both made the room cringe in pain. Plus, you could see Orton was in agony while being pinned, and then he immediatlely rolled off the apron grabbing his crotch, not his face/neck, as most do after a pedigree. Replay confirmed. A good ol' fashioned dick-kickin was the culprit. Fantastic PPV. Would've liked to see the tag match, though. That was a dark match."

That's gotta suck.


----------



## nanni (Apr 28, 2008)

damn it's making me cringe in pain D:


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Apr 28, 2008)

The WWE is doing "spring cleaning" again. Dave Taylor and Balls Mahoney have both been released.


----------



## Rock Lee (Apr 28, 2008)

So that leaves tommy dreamer and steve richards as the only ecw orginals.


----------



## Broleta (Apr 28, 2008)

Lol in before Stevie is sent to FCW.

Lol @ HHH winning the title and ending Orton's reign AGAIN. This is ridiculous now. Also, wtf was the over the top pyro and confetti for? :/


----------



## Rock Lee (Apr 28, 2008)

> -- WrestlingObserver.com is reporting that Tomko is currently suspended from TNA Wrestling.



That sucks,tomoko isn't wrestling any where now.


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 28, 2008)

LOL I didn't even know Balls was still employed with the 'E...


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 28, 2008)

Lastier said:


> At times like this I wish Jeff Hardy was still in the game with a chance of getting the title. I think he would make a good champion, at least it would be something new.



I predict now.  Jeff and Matt winning both Raw and Smackdown titles at WM next year if Jeff doesn't mess up again.  I've predicted it now let's see if it comes true.

Although I never got why they say Flair only had 16 titles when I can name 19 titles (Main ones not IC, Tag etc) of the top of my head Oo


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 28, 2008)

They don't recognize the title reigns from the Caribbean tour


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Apr 28, 2008)

Nemesis said:


> I predict now.  *Jeff and Matt winning both Raw and Smackdown titles at WM next year* if Jeff doesn't mess up again.  I've predicted it now let's see if it comes true.
> 
> Although I never got why they say Flair only had 16 titles when I can name 19 titles (Main ones not IC, Tag etc) of the top of my head Oo



I doubt it. Jeff is gonna be doing some "hard time" for fucking up in the first place when he gets back. He probably be jobbin for a while. I doubt Matt will be ready for a world title push by next year.


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 28, 2008)

And besides they NEVER have gone through with Matt Hardy.


----------



## SilverCross (Apr 28, 2008)

yea....sadly, no title for jeff for a long time...if ever...

in other, less important news, i just beat the crap out of cena on day of reckoning, in a HIAC match, then in a ladder match, it felt good.


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 28, 2008)

I wouldn't say Jeff is titleless. Chavo was suspended and then won the ECW title...

I'm not saying it's the same as Jeff was practically guaranteed at least a month reign with the WWE title, but I wouldn't say he's taken over as Macho Man in Vince's eyes...


----------



## RodMack (Apr 28, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> Here we go with a hhh long title reign.


Though I'm pretty sure people won't mind as long as it's not Cena.


----------



## nanni (Apr 28, 2008)

> Though I'm pretty sure people won't mind as long as it's not Cena.


I wouldn't mind at all


----------



## Sarun (Apr 28, 2008)

HHH vs Orton for the title right now.


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 28, 2008)

Regal/Trips for the title~!


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 28, 2008)

What the fuck just happened on RAW? Not that I'm complaining since this seems fresh.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 29, 2008)

Fresh? Nitro used to do this shit all the time.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 29, 2008)

Man, i really want Heel Cena back. This may be a good time to bring him back.


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 29, 2008)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> Fresh? Nitro used to do this shit all the time.



Well it happened over a year ago so wrestling fans have no memory.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Apr 29, 2008)

Wait, so you mean to tell me they did this on purpose? I thought something was _actually_ wrong.

And for the love of god, will they please change Kennedy's new theme back to the old one? His new theme is terrible. Also, after watching the commercial for the hardy boys dvd, im definitly getting it. The part that suprised me is when they showed edge, of all people, talking on the dvd. It's well known that matt hardy hates him in real life for what he did with lita.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 29, 2008)

okay so that was something that I had not seen since Nitro. A non finish ending to the episode, but on the face of it really I'm not too bothered as it keeps the story lines going.  King Regal pissed that he has been disrespected by Kennedy and the fans so he punishes them by cutting off live viewership.

The supposedly (according to wrestling websites) goes out and cancels the match between Orton and Triple H for same reasons.  Although the reports about it being that Orton left satisfied while Triple H was furious though makes no sense as logically it would be the other way around.


----------



## Broleta (Apr 29, 2008)

Haha wow, Raw was actually pretty good. Kennedy... Kennedy is awesome as a face and had the crowd in the palm of his hands.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 29, 2008)

Kennedy as a face will suck as much as Orton as a face. Besides he acted really arrogant which is what a heel usually does.


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 29, 2008)

The difference is they changed Orton's character from a cocky playboy into a cookie cutter hand clapping babyface. If they let Kennedy be himself (well the same character) then it won't be as cringeworthy as Rocky T. Austin.


----------



## konohakartel (Apr 29, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> Kennedy as a face will suck as much as Orton as a face. Besides he acted really arrogant which is what a heel usually does.



Actually it looks like they might try to make Kennedy a antihero face. He gonna be cocky but he still gonna go and joke and do him. Think of it like attitude era faces which were real cocky.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm guessing they are trying to push him the way they tried before he lost the MITB to edge last year


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 29, 2008)

Kennedy's Austin-lite schtick sucks ass, especially since he doesn't have the talent to make any of it work.


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 29, 2008)

But he's got the "mic skills"~!

<___<


----------



## Sarun (Apr 29, 2008)

What happened to match between HHH and Orton? Who won?


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 29, 2008)

HHH is still the champion, not that there was any doubt.

He's scheduled to defend against Orton in a Cage. So either he won or it was ruled a no contest or whatever.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 29, 2008)

Regal stopped the match and said that the fans didn't deserve to see an ending. Then he supposedly offered some sort of deal to HHH that was refused and Hunter then Pedigreed Orton who was trying to walk away.


----------



## Rock Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

That was kind of dumb.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 29, 2008)

What the fuck happened during the main event on ECW that made BOTH Adamle and Tazz walk away from the announce table?


----------



## Rock Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

i'm wondering that as well,it made that match weird.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 29, 2008)

I just came from the Smackdown Tapings and your not going to fucking believe what happened.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Undertaker was stripped from the World Heavyweight Championship!


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 29, 2008)

It's a work.



> ATLANTIC CITY, N.J. – Tuesday night, ECW announcers Mike Adamle and Tazz removed their headsets and left the broadcast position before the conclusion of ECW on Sci Fi. The event occurred just prior to the evening’s main event Handicap Match, featuring ECW Champion Kane and Chavo Guerrero with Bam Neely.
> 
> Adamle and Tazz reportedly exited the arena and marched straight to the parking lot. Adamle was said to look shocked and expressionless as he left.
> 
> ...





PK: What the hell?


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm shocked as well.


*Spoiler*: __ 



That's 2 shocking things WWE has done in a row. My guess is that Edge will be awarded the title again then Vickie will be destroyed before Judgement Day and Teddy will give Taker his shot at Judgement Day. Taker will destroy Edge at Judgement Day and Edge will take his rumored time off after the PPV.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wasn't Taker supposed to defend the title on SD this week? Did he wrestle before getting stripped and who was supposed to be his opponent, anyway?


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 30, 2008)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't Taker supposed to defend the title on SD this week? Did he wrestle before getting stripped and who was supposed to be his opponent, anyway?




*Spoiler*: __ 



He was suposed to wrestle Khali but the real plan was to steal the World Title from him. Vickie stripped Undertaker of the title before the match even started saying that his submission move is too dangerous and that she needed to protect the Smackdown superstars.Undertaker refused to give the World Title so Khali made his way to the ring. Undertaker used his submission move on Khali and destroyed him but while he did this The Edgeheads stole the belt. Edge, Vickie and The Edgeheads left with the belt. Undertaker returned angry and owned Khali after that.


----------



## nanni (Apr 30, 2008)

? whats up with the spoiler tags? o.O
new rule?


----------



## Dark Evangel (Apr 30, 2008)

Can anyone link me to the Big Show vs. Khali match? I can't find it in youtube.


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 30, 2008)

^ SD! hasn't aired yet, so it's common courtesy I suppose.

<_< @ it though...

Darkeva... I just watched it myself. It's best you didn't. Might I recommend Richards/Tomko from Unforgiven 2004 instead?


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 30, 2008)

WWE has gotten interesting. The RAW ending was fresh(it happened in WCW but that was years ago), Adamle walks out from the ECW announce table along with Tazz and if you watch Smackdown this Friday you'll know what I'm talking about. WWE has realized that is time for a change maybe? This might be a new Era in WWE.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 30, 2008)

For the Lulz
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6xoncqJSew&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Apr 30, 2008)

^I remember that like it was yesterday. That segment was gold, but the promos Jericho and The rock had when they went up againts _each other_ is better. I remember this line Rock said againts Jericho....

"When The Rock was over here in wwe, winning world titles, you were over in WCW getting your ass kicked, by Juventud Guerra"! I loved that line. The Rock is the funniest on the mic.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 30, 2008)

Wow Jericho and Rock put downs never get old even 6+ years after they were done.  To be honest I don't remember the DX one though, although I laughed through it haha.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 30, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> ^I remember that like it was yesterday. That segment was gold, but the promos Jericho and The rock had when they went up againts _each other_ is better. I remember this line Rock said againts Jericho....
> 
> "When The Rock was over here in wwe, winning world titles, you were over in WCW getting your ass kicked, by Juventud Guerra"! I loved that line. The Rock is the funniest on the mic.



LOL "What in the blue hell is a Juventud"


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm still crepped out about Murdoch's song this Monday. That was one of RAW's greatest WTF Moments in a while.


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 30, 2008)

Murdoch is awesome though. I know they'll probably give Cade the push, but then again... Murdoch can probably get over as a face. Get over?


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 30, 2008)

Murdoch is way better than Cade in the ring but like always Vince goes after the big guy. Murdoch can be over as a face though. I could be a comedic baby face.


----------



## RadishMan (May 1, 2008)

Not trying to claim Vince is racist, especially with the push MVP is getting... but anyone else find it weird most of the black talent is on ECW?

<_<


----------



## Perverted King (May 1, 2008)

^Becuase they are trying to establish them. The problem is Michael Hayes is a racist fuck himself.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 1, 2008)

Very true. Micheal Hayes better be thankful Mark Henry didn't fuckin' murder him for dropping the n-bomb like that. Guy has to be the most professional man on any of the rosters(hell, he rides alone because he doesn't want to be privy to some of the shit wrestlers generally get into).

In all honesty, Hayes should have been fired ages ago because he's been a sorry racist fuck for decades and Vince has known about it too(gimmie a bit and I'll post some stories I've seen about Steph having to hire people who aren't white while Hayes is on vacation. It's really fucked up).


----------



## Perverted King (May 1, 2008)

*Santino ARRESTED!*

As we reported earlier, WWE superstar Santino Marella (real name real name Anthony Carelli) was arrested this morning and charged with Driving Under the Influence in Tampa, Florida.

According to the police report, he was arrested at 6301 West Shore Boulevard with a blood alcohol level of 0.061. This figure is below Florida's legal limit in 0.08.

Santino was booked in Hillsborough County jail at 4:36 a.m. on $500 bail.

The arrest record indicates WWE as the name of his employer, which is technically inaccurate, since Santino is an independent contractor and not an actual employee of the company.

WrestleZone.com

I hope being caught drunk doesn't put his Tag Team Title reign with Carlito in danger.


----------



## RadishMan (May 1, 2008)

Make into an angle please.

Like when Edge made fun of Flair. LOLZ~!


----------



## Broleta (May 1, 2008)

Lmfao this would be excellent as an angle. Exaggerated to hell. Drunk Santino arguing with police would be fuckin epic.


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (May 1, 2008)

That would be great.  I can see him with a bottle of vino staggering down to the ring before his tag match, as Carlito looks on concerned and disgusted.  He could be like Rock Lee's Drunken Fist fighting in ring.  Where he accidently avoids moves then pins someone.

ECW needs Joel Gertner back as an announcer.


----------



## konohakartel (May 1, 2008)

Or he gets so drunk and his bodyguard handles all the business but Santino doesnt realize it and thinks he's that damn good.


----------



## Perverted King (May 2, 2008)

Breat Hart visited FCW yesterday. I'm glad Bret is going back to his roots. These young wrestlers can learn a lot from Bret Hart.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 2, 2008)

^Well according to Test, those guys dont give a darn, and could care less about the bizz. He said he visited them, and they were much more interested in partying at the local florida nightclubs, the becoming a prowrestler. However, what the hell does _test_ know?


----------



## Rock Lee (May 2, 2008)

If test knew the buinsness he would still be employed by tna or the wwe.


----------



## nanni (May 2, 2008)

> If test knew the buinsness he would still be employed by tna or the wwe.


what happened too ECW?
thought he was there?


----------



## RadishMan (May 2, 2008)

Don't knock on Test, I liked him. He was good in small doses. He shouldn't have been pushed to the main event (he never was), but he was a solid mid-card heel. He played the asshole BF of Stacy to a T.


----------



## Rock Lee (May 2, 2008)

DreamLife said:


> what happened too ECW?
> thought he was there?



He was fired from wwecw a while ago.


----------



## nanni (May 2, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Don't knock on Test, I liked him. He was good in small doses. He shouldn't have been pushed to the main event (he never was), but he was a solid mid-card heel. He played the asshole BF of Stacy to a T.


I remember that


Rock Lee said:


> He was fired from wwecw a while ago.



he was?
damn too bad for him


----------



## Perverted King (May 2, 2008)

Test was an excellent heel on ECW/ I renember how he outshined everybody in the Extreme Elimination Chamber at December to Dismember. Still I don't think WWE should have someone who approves steroids use.


----------



## konohakartel (May 2, 2008)

The story goes that backstage he was rehearsing and cut the absolute best promo anyone had ever heard. Even Vince was impressed and told him to cut that same exact promo. Test went out there grabbed a mic and....totally bombed. No one nows what happened except that they knew that that was one of the worst promos they have heard.


----------



## Perverted King (May 2, 2008)

Watching Smackdown. Miz and Morrison have improved a lot.


----------



## konohakartel (May 2, 2008)

looks like wwe is writing their own history. They said McCool was a history teacher...wasnt she actually a science teacher???...and lmao at Foley quoting springstein


----------



## nanni (May 2, 2008)

> The story goes that backstage he was rehearsing and cut the absolute best promo anyone had ever heard. Even Vince was impressed and told him to cut that same exact promo. Test went out there grabbed a mic and....totally bombed. No one nows what happened except that they knew that that was one of the worst promos they have heard.


holy shit! was that aired?



> Watching Smackdown. Miz and Morrison have improved a lot


can't believe I'm saying this but I agree


----------



## Perverted King (May 2, 2008)

Michelle McCool was a teacher? Those were damn lucky students. I don't like her push though. She shouldn't be beating Victoria.

Cherry is just awesome!


----------



## konohakartel (May 2, 2008)

Yea im pretty sure she was a high school science teacher. They refer to it every once in a while. Ive heard some decent things about Cherry.

McCools push oddly enough started after the Benoit tragedy. She started having those loving life clips.


----------



## Perverted King (May 2, 2008)

Actually she was a 7th Grade teacher. Still lucky bastards

Looks like Big Show and Mark Henry will start a program. They had a match a few week ago and it was far better than Big Show v. Khali at Backlash.


----------



## konohakartel (May 2, 2008)

whats with Henry going back to plain black singlet?? The one with the colors made him look more like a powerlifter. Gave him more personality.


edit: what does everyone think about Foleys commentating? I think he is doing very good. He is giving out details and explaining moves. Like with MVP and Matt. He was explaining why the elbow was more effective than the fist and all that. Plsu the constant Coach jokes aint too bad.


----------



## RadishMan (May 2, 2008)

I like Coach as his heel persona, but commentator he isn't as good. Foley is indeed Good.


----------



## konohakartel (May 2, 2008)

The thing about Foley is that he is credible. If he says something about a move you beleive him. If he says a move is doing something you beleive him.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 2, 2008)

Meh, Foley's alright, but JBL smokes him as a color guy. It'd be nice if they moved on from riffing on Coach because the joke's old now. Cole works better with a (good)heel color guy because they tend to make him really defensive and he tends to pay more attention to the matches and angles in order not to get shown up.


----------



## Perverted King (May 2, 2008)

Foley sold the moves very well tonight. Just look how he sold Morrison's finisher.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 2, 2008)

Foley is okay, I guess. JBL is much better. The Rock is better than both of them. Dont believe me? Then go to youtube and type in "sliding people's elbow".


----------



## RadishMan (May 3, 2008)

Man could you imagine Rock on commentary?

Wow... in fact if he ever came back, give us THAT.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 3, 2008)

Oddly enough, I don't think Rock would fare too well as a commentator.


----------



## konohakartel (May 3, 2008)

wow i have just spent two hours on youtube becuz of that sliding people elbow(kepy lookin at more vids) but the Rock would take too much away from the match going on. His voice and style are way over the top for the commentary table. Mick Foley is more laid back and passive. If the rock could pull it back then he would be good.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 3, 2008)

Foley and Rock are like the two extremes of 'meh' commentary(loud and laid back) while JBL managed to balance when he needed to be loud and when he needed to be more conversational in tone. And then you have to get into how either one would put over certain wrestlers and whether it comes off as genuine or fake(Foley definitely gets this part). Hate to keep going back to using JBL as a comparison, but his treatment on commentary of MVP and how it evolved from barely hidden scorn due to MVP's image as an overpaid primadonna to nothing but admiration when MVP proved himself to be a great wrestler instead of overblown hype.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 3, 2008)

^I definitly agree.


----------



## Perverted King (May 3, 2008)

I just noticed how much ECW is holding WWE back. I mean RAW and Smackdown would have a much better mid-card if ECW wasn't around. Guys like John Morrison, Shelton Benjamin, Elijah Burke, The Miz, CM Punk and Kofi Kingston would be much better on Smackdown and RAW. Not to mention most of the guys are mentioned are crap on ECW. If ECW wasn't around, there wouldn't be so much things to write and superstars could have been pushed better. We could see Kofi Kingston and Shelton Benjamin competing for the IC Title rather than Jericho holding it. Jericho is great but WWE doesn't know what to do with him or the IC Title at the moment which is sad. I really want WWE to erase ECW so the mid-carders in the show can move to RAW and Smackdown and improve both shows. Shelton Benjamin and Elijah Burke would be great rivals for Matt Hardy and his US Title just like Miz and Morrison would be great rivals for Jericho and his US Title.


----------



## RadishMan (May 3, 2008)

Even without ECW I doubt any of them would be any further up the ladder. Shelton is a lost cause. Why Burke isn't the main event heel of ECW though... is indeed anyone's guess.


----------



## nanni (May 3, 2008)

> Shelton is a lost cause.


but I would like too see more of him
just as his old self


----------



## Perverted King (May 3, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Even without ECW I doubt any of them would be any further up the ladder. Shelton is a lost cause. Why Burke isn't the main event heel of ECW though... is indeed anyone's guess.


They would have been in the IC/US Title picture which isn't bad for them at the moment. You can't deny both US and IC Titles were treated better before ECW.


----------



## RadishMan (May 3, 2008)

Well let's be honest... ECW is basically an IC/US level belt. I don't see many of them doing much at all. Even without ECW there's really only one feud going on in the midcard, so while they'd get a turn... it's not as if theyd be doing more then they already are.

I like watching Shelton in the ring. I love his athleticism, but he needs Mama back.


----------



## Broleta (May 4, 2008)

Most of those guys probably wouldn't be in the WWE if "ECW" wasn't around. They'd probably be in FCW.


----------



## Perverted King (May 4, 2008)

Broleta said:


> Most of those guys probably wouldn't be in the WWE if "ECW" wasn't around. They'd probably be in FCW.


Burke, Benjamin, Kofi, Miz, Morrison, CM Punk in FCW? 

Also look at something interesting that happened in a live event.

*William Regal asked Mr. Kennedy to apologize for disrespecting him on Raw & Kennedy refused, so Regal ordered Kennedy to wrestle him & Snitsky at the same time. Moments later, Chris Jericho hit the ring & became Kennedy?s partner.

Chris Jericho & Mr. Kennedy defeated William Regal & Snitsky. The match ended when Jericho pinned Snitsky while Kennedy & Regal brawled to the back.
*


----------



## Broleta (May 4, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> Burke, Benjamin, Kofi, Miz, Morrison, CM Punk in FCW? [/B]



Burke, Kofi and Miz.


----------



## Perverted King (May 4, 2008)

^LOL all those guys are pretty talented and much ready to be in WWE. Not to mention Vince is hign on Burke, The Miz has improved a lot and the crowd is behind Kofi more and more every week.


----------



## Broleta (May 4, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> ^LOL all those guys are pretty talented and much ready to be in WWE. Not to mention Vince is hign on Burke, The Miz has improved a lot and the crowd is behind Kofi more and more every week.



Talent in the ring means next to nothing in WWE.


----------



## Perverted King (May 4, 2008)

Broleta said:


> Talent in the ring means next to nothing in WWE.


Burke has decent mic skills and can get some heat, Miz had great mic skills and heat and Kofi has charisma and not to bad on the mic either.


----------



## Broleta (May 4, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> Burke has decent mic skills and can get some heat, Miz had great mic skills and heat and Kofi has charisma and not to bad on the mic either.



Your point? Batista sucks on the mic, has barely any charisma and is horrible in the ring yet he gets about 20 world title shots a year. If there was only 2 shows there would be no room for these guys and they wouldn't have been called up to the main roster.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 4, 2008)

Broleta said:


> Your point? Batista *sucks on the mic, has barely any charisma* and is horrible in the ring yet he gets about 20 world title shots a year. If there was only 2 shows there would be no room for these guys and they wouldn't have been called up to the main roster.



So did Bret Hart, but nobody complained.


----------



## Sarun (May 4, 2008)

I have an inkling that Undertaker and Edge will fight for World Heavyweight Title in TLC match at Judgment Day.


----------



## Perverted King (May 4, 2008)

sarun uchiha said:


> I have an inkling that Undertaker and Edge will fight for World Heavyweight Title in TLC match at Judgment Day.


I doubt Undertaker can have a TLC match at this point of his carrer. Besides Undertaker is supose to carry Smackdown at least until SummerSlam. I'm sure WWE doesn't want to risk any injuries. If there's a stipulation it will most likely be a Casket Match or maybe a Last Ride Match.


----------



## SilverCross (May 4, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> So did Bret Hart, but nobody complained.



hart could do fine on the mic, theres multiple occasions where he did a great job(tho, its true, most the time this wasnt the case) he seemed to get better later in his career too..

anyways, he had more then enough talent in the ring to make up for all of that.


----------



## Perverted King (May 4, 2008)

^Which doesn't happen today. Otherwise Shelton would have been a 10-Time World Champ.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 4, 2008)

SilverCross said:


> *hart could do fine on the mic, theres multiple occasions where he did a great job*(tho, its true, most the time this wasnt the case) he seemed to get better later in his career too..
> 
> anyways, he had more then enough talent in the ring to make up for all of that.



If Hart could do "fine" on the mic, then so could Batista. Actually his mic work againts shawn michaels in the past weeks isnt too bad. It's not great, but it's passable, just like Harts. As a matter of fact(you can bash and criticize me all you want for what im about to say), but batista is better on the mic than Hart.


----------



## RadishMan (May 4, 2008)

Charisma does not mean you tell jokes on the mic like Rock.

One thing that seperates Batista from your average cruiser... he's OVER. He comes out, he gets pops. Batista has charisma. For some reason when he's got shades he just oozes some kind of laidback badass factor. People dig it. They dig him.

Wrestling isn't the biggest factor, but you have to be talented as well. That's what seperates the Snitsky's and Khali's from Batista and Taker.

We're not gonna compare Shelton and Bret because there's a big difference between Bret and Shelton... the people cared about Bret. He may not of had the mic skills of Hogan or Austin, but it's not as if he came out to silence.


----------



## konohakartel (May 4, 2008)

Well the shades and leather jacket automatically say badass. Look at Rey Mysterio before he got injured. He came out with the leather jacket and wife beater lookin all badass and told Vickie and Edge off then springboarded Edge on the announcers table. Tell me he didnt look badass.


----------



## SilverCross (May 4, 2008)

bah, i dont see what the big complain about bret on the mic was, he wasnt that bad, especially when he was pissed, i rather enjoyed that stuff.

besides, as i said before, the different in those guys and hart, is hart could wrestle.


----------



## RadishMan (May 4, 2008)

Thing is... wrestling is the last thing Vince cares about. Wrestling doesn't draw MONEY. Sooner or later the ring won't even show up to events. LOL~!


----------



## Perverted King (May 5, 2008)

Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson has removed "The Rock" from his name so the character is officially dead. Looks like he's done with wrestling after all. Well for me "The Rock" was as alive as Lita's baby.


----------



## RadishMan (May 5, 2008)

See to me, Dwayne Johnson just doesn't have the same ring as DTRJ. Let's be honest, people are always gonna see him as the Rock. I've never seen one of his movies nor do I feel he is a sellout, but I think that's the ticket that says he's done with wrestling. He inducted his family and got one last time to promo. Good enough for us we should hope. I know he's been wanting to drop it for a bit and seperate himself from that to be a serious actor, but was this reported anywhere?


----------



## konohakartel (May 5, 2008)

It hasnt been reported but its pretty well known he is trying to distance himself. He wants to be an actor and thats half of wrestling right there. He has been working hard on his movies which is why he hastn been doing much wrestling things. Hell the HoF for him was jsut a few hrs long. I think he stayed an hour after his speech then was on his way back to Vegas cuz he had to be on the set of the movie he is doing the next mornin.


----------



## Perverted King (May 5, 2008)

I read it in a wrestling forums. The guys said he saw it  in a Mens Journal Magazine in Barns and Noble. The cover said "The Rock is Dead, Dwayne Johnson and his career changing ability".


----------



## Broleta (May 5, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> So did Bret Hart, but nobody complained.



Uh, Yes they did


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 5, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> ^Which doesn't happen today. Otherwise Shelton would have been a 10-Time World Champ.


Wouldn't Shelton need to be able to do something other than botching spots and look like a retard first? Seriously, people need to get this mythical Shelton out of their heads and realize the man just doesn't have it to be anything more than a midcarder for life unless like the 20 or so guys higher than him(probably more than that) all die at once in some fluke accident.



> besides, as i said before, the different in those guys and hart, is hart could wrestle.


Just wondering, but are you saying Rey Mysterio can't wrestle?


----------



## SilverCross (May 5, 2008)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> Wouldn't Shelton need to be able to do something other than botching spots and look like a retard first? Seriously, people need to get this mythical Shelton out of their heads and realize the man just doesn't have it to be anything more than a midcarder for life unless like the 20 or so guys higher than him(probably more than that) all die at once in some fluke accident.
> 
> 
> Just wondering, but are you saying Rey Mysterio can't wrestle?



no, wasnt thinking of him when posting that, suppose i should have clarified, i mostly referring to the comparison of batista and shelton and guys like that, as others were mentioning. (Course, the idea of comparing them with Hart in any way, truly bothers me..........)



(Yea, i know im very biased to hart, but still....my biased opinion isnt totally wrong)


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 5, 2008)

Ah, it's no biggie. I had a feeling you weren't referring to him with that comment, it's just that you never can tell on the internet these days.


----------



## Perverted King (May 5, 2008)

There are reports that the ECW Roster will be on RAW tonight. I wonder what WWE is planning. They have been surprisinly shocking the past week.


----------



## RadishMan (May 5, 2008)

I would say maybe a draft (since ECW goes with SD), but they usually advertise that.

They really gotta stop these random "just cuz" interbrand matches whenever. They never feel special anymore. Not that I complain about Punk on Raw~!


----------



## konohakartel (May 5, 2008)

Well ratings are down and this is when vince shakes things up. I heard he had last weeks show rewritten at the last second. Right now people are trying to get in vinces ear so they can git their ideas on the show.


----------



## Broleta (May 5, 2008)

If shaking things up includes getting Vickie Guerrero off TV then I'm all for it.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 5, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> See to me, Dwayne Johnson just doesn't have the same ring as DTRJ. Let's be honest, people are always gonna see him as the Rock. I've never seen one of his movies nor do I feel he is a sellout, but I think that's the ticket that says he's done with wrestling. He inducted his family and got one last time to promo. Good enough for us we should hope. I know he's been wanting to drop it for a bit and seperate himself from that to be a serious actor, but was this reported anywhere?



I don't think he's a sellout either. For fucks sake, how many times has he come back since he's retired? More times than anyone of us can count. And Cena has the nerve/audacity to say he doesnt give back? Shit, everytime he comes back for an appearance, he proves over and over that the new generation are shit, compared to him. There's nothing left for him to do. Why would he wanna come back? So he could make the new generation look like crap(and we all know they arent). I lot of people need to realize that The Rock has done everything there is to be done in the wwe.


----------



## SilverCross (May 5, 2008)

yea, but it is still sad to see him gone, tho personally, im kinda glad he is, woulda sucked to see him still around with nothing left to be done with....end up like guys like hogan, who just didnt know when to call it quits...


----------



## Perverted King (May 5, 2008)

Vince is going to kick off Raw tonight to adress Regal's actions. Vince? ECW Stars? Something big is going to happen tonight. I'm all for the crazy booking by WWE.

Also CM Punk will take on Randy Orton. This RAW looks awesome on the books.


----------



## RadishMan (May 5, 2008)

Punk and Orton when Orton isn't the champ? Oh wait he's still gonna ME the PPV, so poor Punk. 

Put him over before your break bish!


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 5, 2008)

Hopefully Orton carries Punk to something good...


----------



## Perverted King (May 5, 2008)

I'm thinking Punk will win with HHH interference.

Edit: Roddy Piper in Carlito's Cabana has been announced as well.


----------



## konohakartel (May 5, 2008)

i like it when we get thrown a curveball..


----------



## Perverted King (May 5, 2008)

Mickie James defends the Women's Title against Beth Phoenix in a Lumberjack Match tonight. The surprises keep coming.


----------



## RadishMan (May 5, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I don't think he's a sellout either. For fucks sake, how many times has he come back since he's retired? More times than anyone of us can count. And Cena has the nerve/audacity to say he doesnt give back? Shit, everytime he comes back for an appearance, he proves over and over that the new generation are shit, compared to him. There's nothing left for him to do. Why would he wanna come back? So he could make the new generation look like crap(and we all know they arent). I lot of people need to realize that The Rock has done everything there is to be done in the wwe.



Rock didn't show up for the 15th anniversary, thus he "spit on" the business. Thing is, unlike most people... Rock actually made something of himself after the business. I'm sure if he was sitting at home doing nothing like most people, yeah he could've made it. But he couldn't. Cena felt that Rock claiming to love the business was a lie if he couldn't make it to the show despite his hectic schedule.

It's funny because before the HOF... it had been YEARS since Rock said he loved the business.


----------



## SilverCross (May 5, 2008)

is it just me, or does it look like triple H is trying to eat that microphone.


----------



## Perverted King (May 5, 2008)

RAW went from looking incredible to looking like shit I mean HHH and Kennedy v. The ECW Roster? ECW is going to get buried big time.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 5, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Rock didn't show up for the 15th anniversary, thus he "spit on" the business. Thing is, unlike most people... Rock actually made something of himself after the business. I'm sure if he was sitting at home doing nothing like most people, yeah he could've made it. But he couldn't. Cena felt that Rock claiming to love the business was a lie if he couldn't make it to the show despite his hectic schedule.
> 
> It's funny because before the HOF... it had been YEARS since Rock said he loved the business.



So what, if he didnt show up at the 15th Raw anniversary? Screw the 15th anniversary. That doesnt change the fact that he has made more suprise appearances than anyone can count. So not showing up at the anniversary=spitting on the business? Now that I think about it, since when does the wrestling industry/business revolve around RAW?


----------



## SilverCross (May 5, 2008)

this match is making me wanna turn the channel..


----------



## Rock Lee (May 5, 2008)

So they are turning adamle into a heel announcer.


----------



## Perverted King (May 5, 2008)

LOL now they are making him announce badly on purpose.

Mickie/Beth was horrible to be honest. Glad to see Trish again.

I marked out for Miz and Morrison on RAW and they had great opponents in Y2J and HBK. I wish they would have won.


----------



## konohakartel (May 5, 2008)

i knew there was gonna be a damn moment. i didnt kno ron was there... i thought he was still in rehab...


----------



## Perverted King (May 5, 2008)

Ron Simmons returned. He looked kind of big. Looks like he hit the gym

Regal is getting some serious heat.


----------



## SilverCross (May 5, 2008)

if they turn off the lights again, im turning the channel....


----------



## Rock Lee (May 5, 2008)

Man that lights off shit is getting old.


----------



## Perverted King (May 5, 2008)

LOL Piper calls Santino the Super Mario Brother.


----------



## konohakartel (May 5, 2008)

lmao Rowdy Rowdy Yea Yea!!!!

looks like Cody down with tha brothas...shoulda known..who has more soul than Dusty? only natural some of it got passed down to his son.


----------



## SilverCross (May 5, 2008)

still love piper lol, (tho, he seems to be puttin on some weight LOL)

good to see them do something with rhodes too...perhaps its a start of something more with him...


----------



## Perverted King (May 5, 2008)

WWE needs to stop scripting for Cody and let him use his creativity on the mic. He's a natural on the mic in reality. He acts so unnatural when he goes out there to do a scripted promo.


----------



## konohakartel (May 5, 2008)

Well as Piper said he just beat cancer a few months ago. I think it mightve been just over a year ago. But still he's retired and prolly still on some heavy meds.


----------



## Perverted King (May 5, 2008)

JBL's music inspires me to do more with my life...


----------



## SilverCross (May 5, 2008)

konohakartel said:


> Well as Piper said he just beat cancer a few months ago. I think it mightve been just over a year ago. But still he's retired and prolly still on some heavy meds.



yea, i meant that more as a joke 


what was the point in that JBL match?  he insulted an entire family for no reason, he buried a young wrestler, who could be used for something good eventually......to do what? hes all read a heel, hes going against Cena, what did this accomplish?


**edit**

i dont know why, but i think i wanna see Cody Rhodes and D.H. Smith as a tag team..


----------



## konohakartel (May 5, 2008)

i was hopin 4 the hart foundation: next gen to come out. I thought it was possible with the crazy writing.


----------



## SilverCross (May 5, 2008)

konohakartel said:


> i was hopin 4 the hart foundation: next gen to come out. I thought it was possible with the crazy writing.



i was wanting anything hart foundation related to come out......on top of that, i'v NEVER wanted to see bret hart in the ring again as much as i did then....


----------



## konohakartel (May 5, 2008)

Bret HArt wouldntve come out. i was thinking of Nattie and TJ Wilson. Maybe Ted DiBiase Jr.

edit: it would be highly irresponsible for Bret to get in the ring. He still isnt at 100%. He said he still has trouble getting up to speed.


----------



## SilverCross (May 5, 2008)

konohakartel said:


> Bret HArt wouldntve come out. i was thinking of Nattie and TJ Wilson. Maybe Ted DiBiase Jr.
> 
> edit: it would be highly irresponsible for Bret to get in the ring. He still isnt at 100%. He said he still has trouble getting up to speed.



i knew he wouldnt, still wanted him to tho


----------



## konohakartel (May 5, 2008)

ok the end was confusing.

Y did Dreamer attack Morrison but help Miz hold down HHH?


----------



## Perverted King (May 5, 2008)

HHH is an asshole. I knew if they lost Kennedy will take the fall.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 5, 2008)

I liked when Roddy told Santino that he needed to get himself a designated driver, and then the fans started chanting, "DUI, DUI!".


----------



## RadishMan (May 6, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> HHH is an asshole. I knew if they lost Kennedy will take the fall.



I didn't mind that, but seeing him beat everyone with a chair after the circlejerk commentary by JR (He's got more titles then Rock... Austin... Hogan... no really TRIPS IS GAWD~!) just made me roll my eyes.

Thank you Randy.


----------



## Perverted King (May 6, 2008)

*Update on Umaga to Smackdown*

There have been some rumblings about Umaga switching brands to go to SmackDown. Head Raw writer Brian Gewirtz is pushing hard to keep him. At one point, there was a plan for Umaga to go to SmackDown to feud with Undertaker.

WrestleZone.com

So the guy can't even book a feud for Umaga and wants to keep him on Raw?


----------



## Perverted King (May 6, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> I didn't mind that, but seeing him beat everyone with a chair after the circlejerk commentary by JR (He's got more titles then Rock... Austin... Hogan... no really TRIPS IS GAWD~!) just made me roll my eyes.
> 
> Thank you Randy.



HHH should realize that his time is done. He's winning his 12th World Title at the age of 38. Many fans are tired of him and his backstage politics.


----------



## RadishMan (May 6, 2008)

Even if he wins #17, he won't get the kind of reception Flair did. Not to mention Flair did it in different feds and without Stephanie...

Umaga... was he even on Raw? I'd love for him to go to SD!, but I've outgrown the whole "better pushes on SD!" phase. So many failures on the HHH-free show. HBK or Jericho I'd love to go as I think they'd at least have a shot.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 6, 2008)

^Many fans dont know a damn thing about HHH. Who the hell are they to criticize him for "backstage politics"? I've had enough of these internet smarks(im a smark myself) who think they know the business, but in reality, they dont know shit. They go by what they read on the dirtsheets and the net.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 6, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Even if he wins #17, he won't get the kind of reception Flair did. Not to mention Flair did it in different feds *and without Stephanie...*
> Umaga... was he even on Raw? I'd love for him to go to SD!, but I've outgrown the whole "better pushes on SD!" phase. So many failures on the HHH-free show. HBK or Jericho I'd love to go as I think they'd at least have a shot.



*sighs*. I knew it was comin. I just knew it. Well, whatdoya know? It's the old "hhh is on top because he's bangin the boss's daughter" argument.


----------



## Perverted King (May 6, 2008)

I'm not going to deny that HHH was in wrestling before Stephanie McMahon but you can't deny that ever since they got married HHH has been abusing of his power. I'll admit that HHH was a 4-Time WWE Champion before marrying Stephanie but still this is just too much. You can't blame the fans for being pissed at his politics. He's selfish and wants to take the spotlight. Just look how he refused to go to Smackdown and feud with Undertaker for the World Title. Sorry but I'm sick of HHH and his politics which is sad becuase he used to be one of my favorites.


----------



## Perverted King (May 6, 2008)

Shawn Michaels v. Chris Jericho was announced on WWE Mobile.

@Radishman

I agree Umaga needs to go to Smackdown. He would have fresh feuds there plus on RAW he'll get buried. On Smackdown he would refresh his character a little and maybe even win the World Title. If Khali did it, Umaga can.


----------



## RadishMan (May 6, 2008)

HHH would be in the main event and had more world titles, but the # and length certainly wouldn't be there without Steph. He sits at creative meetings and tons and tons of ex-WWE employees have called him an asshole. Yeah smarks bash him for it, but there are reasons for it.


----------



## Perverted King (May 6, 2008)

I bet HBK v. Y2J won't be for the IC Title.


----------



## RadishMan (May 6, 2008)

Yeah, completely forgot he still had it. Much like WWE did...

Umaga... I don't expect him to hold the world title, but I want him to at least be more then a stepping stone. He's an agile and very talented big man. He just needs a mouth piece. Although if Khali and his "you can't wrestle" chants works fine without one...

Mania had OOOO OOO Manga chants for pete's sake!


----------



## Perverted King (May 6, 2008)

Tomorrow is the 100th Episode of ECW. Tommy Dreamer v. Mike Knox is the only Extreme Rules match announced. Not a fan of Mike Knox but with Dreamer in this match it could go well.

Colin Delaney will finally get a contract since he faces Armando Estrada.

And for the love of God end the Kane/Chavo feud. Kane needs a more credible opponent than Chavo.


----------



## RadishMan (May 6, 2008)

I quite enjoyed their match at Backlash. Push Burke dammit! >:|


----------



## Perverted King (May 6, 2008)

A lot of young stars need their push in WWE. Like I said ECW is holding WWE back. There was no reaction for Miz and Morrison becuase nobody knew who they were. They don't watch ECW. Shelton is renembered a little maybe becuase he was in Money in the Bank. When Burke was in action I think the only thing I heard is a cough from a fan. These guys should be on RAW and Smackdown were a lot of the WWE fan base will recognize them. ECW is crap and needs to go.


----------



## Hellion (May 6, 2008)

Yeah I grow tired of people hating on Triple H also.  He hasn't held the title for 3 years, and he jobbed at WM 3 times I personally feel he deserves to have the title now


----------



## Rock Lee (May 6, 2008)

HHH does abuse his power to get himself over by the time its over he is going to beat ric flair's title record.


----------



## Perverted King (May 6, 2008)

Hopefully 12 times is enough for him. It will be disrespectful to beat the record using your backstage power like that. He's going to get critisized if he beats the record.


----------



## RadishMan (May 6, 2008)

Then again we could be with Cena, so I'm thankful. 

JBL SHOULD win @ JD, but we know better...


----------



## Perverted King (May 6, 2008)

JBL winning at JD is a 50/50 since WWE wouldn't like to bury Cena 3 PPVs in a row.


----------



## RadishMan (May 6, 2008)

Anytime someone isn't on TV for the build, I don't think they should win. <_< HHH @ Summerslam...


----------



## Perverted King (May 6, 2008)

I'm really not looking forward to WWE's plan of HHH v. Cena for SummerSlam.


----------



## RadishMan (May 6, 2008)

Better then, than Mania.

Although I'm sure they'd still do it then... >_<


----------



## nanni (May 6, 2008)

> HHH v. Cena for SummerSlam.


I miss the HBK vs. HHH fights
are they still friends?


----------



## Rock Lee (May 6, 2008)

hbk vs hhh is about as boring as a hhh vs cena fued.


----------



## RadishMan (May 6, 2008)

HHH/HBK while had some really good matches, is about as played out as any feud on Raw. And don't get me started on their cell match. Zzz zzz ZZZ...


----------



## nanni (May 6, 2008)

I knew I was the only one that liked there matchs


anywho I'm glad kane has a title now
this is he's first right?


----------



## Rock Lee (May 6, 2008)

DreamLife said:


> I knew I was the only one that liked there matchs
> 
> 
> anywho I'm glad kane has a title now
> this is he's first right?



Nope i think he held the world title for about one day.


----------



## RadishMan (May 6, 2008)

Yeah he won the WWE title @ KOTR 98 (yep the famous Cell event) and lost it the next night on Raw. But he won the belt during the hot period against Austin, so that's something... even if it was a 1-nighter.


----------



## SAFFF (May 6, 2008)

this will

Women selling curbstomp better than men?

Makes me wonder if half the guys in the E can even throw a proper punch now.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 6, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> Hopefully 12 times is enough for him. It will be disrespectful to beat the record using your backstage power like that. He's going to get critisized if he beats the record.


In all honesty, Flair did the same thing, too. Only he didn't have to marry the boss's daughter to do so. Same with Hogan.

I personally don't care for Hunter or HBK because I find them boring as I don't really give fuck-all about backstage politics. About the only thing that really does bother me is when HHH buries people on the mic for no apparent reason when he has a match against said person later on(last week with Orton is a prime example of this). Cena and Orton have to put over *everybody* they feud with while HHH gets to skate by not having to do so when it would actually help things.


----------



## konohakartel (May 6, 2008)

idk if i read it here on the forums or on some wrestling site but theres a story of some1 talking to Flair about being 16 time champ and he said he has no idea why he is billed as 16 time champ. He said the real number is closer to 27. I jus find that awesome.

But these HHH fueds are getting a lil stale. He has been fighting the same people for the past 4 years or so.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 6, 2008)

The WWE doesn't really recognize a bunch of the NWA Title changes that happened overseas(they've recognized some, but not all).


----------



## Perverted King (May 6, 2008)

Still a lot of fans know the truth. They know that Flair is a 20+ times World Champion.

@Supreme Alchemist

Is pathetic how nobody in WWE can sell Burchill's Curbstomp. For the love of God! Give him the C4 back.


----------



## konohakartel (May 6, 2008)

wait is the curbstomp his finisher or that weird neckbreaker???


----------



## RadishMan (May 6, 2008)

C4 while visually appealing, is a difficult move to pull off. Sure if he does nothing but beat ROH jobbers who cna sell it fine, but that's never gonna get him over or anywhere.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 6, 2008)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> In all honesty, Flair did the same thing, too. Only he didn't have to marry the boss's daughter to do so. Same with Hogan.
> 
> I personally don't care for Hunter or HBK because I find them boring as I don't really give fuck-all about backstage politics. About the only thing that really does bother me is when HHH buries people on the mic for no apparent reason when he has a match against said person later on(last week with Orton is a prime example of this). *Cena and Orton have to put over *everybody* they feud with while HHH gets to skate by not having to do so when it would actually help things*.



WHOA! Hold up! Cena...putting people over? The IWC and the fans dont call him "Superman" for nothing. I'll leave it at that....


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 6, 2008)

I was talking about on the mic, Rated(hence me bringing up HHH burying Orton on the mic before Orton used his rematch clause). Go back and look at his promo transcripts and see how he puts everyone else over while damn near nobody does the same for him(hell, he put over EVERYBODY involved in the 4-way at Backlash and the only other person to mention anyone but himself was Orton).


----------



## Perverted King (May 6, 2008)

*THQ announces new WWE Legends game*

Prepare to Relive, Rewrite or Redefine History with WWE(R) Legends of WrestleMania(R)

AGOURA HILLS, Calif. - (Business Wire) THQ Inc. (NASDAQ:THQI) and JAKKS Pacific, Inc. (NASDAQ:JAKK) today announced that WWE® Legends of WrestleMania® is currently in development for the Xbox 360® video game and entertainment system from Microsoft and the PLAYSTATION®3 computer entertainment system. Joining the distinguished WWE® SmackDown®/SmackDown vs. Raw® franchise, which has shipped more than 37 million units worldwide since 2000, WWE Legends of WrestleMania is scheduled for release in March 2009 to coincide with the annual pinnacle of sports entertainment, WrestleMania® 25, in Houston, Texas.

"We have generated significant year-over-year growth in key global territories with WWE-licensed videogames, including tremendous success with the WWE SmackDown vs. Raw franchise," said Peter Matiss, vice president, global brand management, THQ. "The development capabilities afforded by next generation hardware, combined with our established history and deep understanding of fighting videogames, allow us to leverage the strength of the WWE brand to further extend our leadership in the fighting videogame genre and bring this new property to market."

"JAKKS Pacific is pleased to introduce a new WWE videogame property to the fighting genre," said Nelo Lucich, senior vice president of interactive, JAKKS Pacific. "The WWE SmackDown vs. Raw franchise has captured a collective audience of WWE fans, game enthusiasts and casual players, and we are confident that WWE Legends of WrestleMania will be poised for great success."


----------



## Broleta (May 6, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> THQ



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

DO NOT WANT


----------



## Rock Lee (May 6, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> *THQ announces new WWE Legends game*
> 
> Prepare to Relive, Rewrite or Redefine History with WWE(R) Legends of WrestleMania(R)
> 
> ...



No thanks.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 6, 2008)

^Exactly! I wasnt a fan of the other Legends of Wrestling games. They pretty much sucked.


----------



## SilverCross (May 6, 2008)

yea...unless they completely rebuild that game...no thanks....


----------



## Rock Lee (May 6, 2008)

That colin delaney crap is so f**king lame,please get that retard off my tv asap.


----------



## Perverted King (May 6, 2008)

Armando Estrada should go back to wrestling. He's fucking built and his character could make him a good heel.

Also


*Spoiler*: __ 



To make things short at the Smackdown tapings Undertaker blew up the World Title with his power(didn't show up). I hope this is part of the storyline and that the World Title isn't getting a new design.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 6, 2008)

^Really? He blew up the world heavyweight title? That's insane....shoulda blew up the spinner title.


----------



## RadishMan (May 6, 2008)

Well I won't sugercoat it with a tag now...

Seriously, that's lame as hell. The WHC is not the belt that should be blown up...


----------



## SilverCross (May 7, 2008)

sorry, cant help but post this, saw it on another forum, pretty cool (watching it now)


----------



## Perverted King (May 7, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> ^Really? He blew up the world heavyweight title? That's insane....shoulda blew up the spinner title.


My thoughts are the same. That spinner belt needs to go.


----------



## nanni (May 7, 2008)

> My thoughts are the same. That spinner belt needs to go.


what was the last one before the spinner title again?


----------



## Perverted King (May 7, 2008)

DreamLife said:


> what was the last one before the spinner title again?


The one JBL had.


----------



## Monster Kwak (May 7, 2008)

The Undisputed one that was originally given to Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Broleta (May 7, 2008)

Monster Kwak said:


> The Undisputed one that was originally given to Brock Lesnar.



HHH was the first one to have it.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 7, 2008)

^Speaking of HHH receiving world titles, does anybody remember back in 03, when Eric Bischoff(general manager) basiclly handed the world title to him?It was on RAW, and the title spot was vacant, so Bischoff called HHH out to the ring, and gave him the belt. I thought that was complete bullshit. I remember the fans booing like crazy, and HHH had a big evil smile on his face.


----------



## Broleta (May 7, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> ^Speaking of HHH receiving world titles, does anybody remember back in 03, when Eric Bischoff(general manager) basiclly handed the world title to him?It was on RAW, and the title spot was vacant, so Bischoff called HHH out to the ring, and gave him the belt. I thought that was complete bullshit. I remember the fans booing like crazy, and HHH had a big evil smile on his face.



Lmao that was awesome. He had just recently turned heel again so he needed the heat and he damn sure got it.


----------



## RadishMan (May 7, 2008)

Yep I remember the suitcase belt. All because HHH was a whiny bitch and felt that the IC title was beneath him...


----------



## Rock Lee (May 7, 2008)

Wasn't that belt the old wcw belt?


----------



## Perverted King (May 7, 2008)

^I guess WWE is trying to get rid off its history. I wouldn't be surprised if the title gets a new design. The ECW Title as well.


----------



## Broleta (May 7, 2008)

In b4 another spinner belt


----------



## Perverted King (May 7, 2008)

LOL Undertaker won't wear a spinner belt.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 7, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> Wasn't that belt the old wcw belt?


It was a replica of the old WCW belt.

Also, HHH was awarded the World Heavyweight Title in 2002, not 2003.


----------



## konohakartel (May 7, 2008)

qwik question... Do champoins get there own personal belts when they become champ. I notcied that Edge has a bunch in his house of all the belts he won. I was just wondering if they get authentic ones or replicas?? im pretty sure that the company has one that they put on tv and change da plate on it.


----------



## Perverted King (May 7, 2008)

I'm sure he has his Rated R Belt. I guess is the wrestler's choice. If wrestlers keep their belts guys like Kane wouldn't have space in their house.


----------



## Sarun (May 7, 2008)

Question or actually kinda poll: Who do you think were/are the best tag team since 1998.
That is last 10 years.


----------



## Perverted King (May 7, 2008)

^Still the Hardyz. A decent tag team hasn't really come since the E&C, Hardyz and Duglez TLC Era.


----------



## SilverCross (May 7, 2008)

i hope they dont redesign the old WCW replica belts, those were always my favorites...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 7, 2008)

konohakartel said:


> qwik question... Do champoins get there own personal belts when they become champ. I notcied that Edge has a bunch in his house of all the belts he won. I was just wondering if they get authentic ones or replicas?? im pretty sure that the company has one that they put on tv and change da plate on it.


Replicas. Foley mentions it in his second book, I think.


----------



## Perverted King (May 7, 2008)

Is probably part of the storyline. Besides according to reports the World Title didn't exactly blew up. Once the fire was extinguised the World Title remained untouched to everybody's surprise.


----------



## RadishMan (May 7, 2008)

The World Title is INVINCIBLE~!


----------



## konohakartel (May 7, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Replicas. Foley mentions it in his second book, I think.



oh alright.. Makes sense you know. Let the wrestler have something to hold on to. All the originals are locked up in Titan Tower i heard.( At least the ones that arent on tv)


----------



## Sarun (May 7, 2008)

My fav tag team is/was Edge and Christian.
I am not sure which is best though but the 3 (Hardys, E&C and Dudleys) were all good.


----------



## Perverted King (May 8, 2008)

Am I the only one who thinks that is time for WWE to improve their mid-card already?

I think the mid-card should be exchanging the titles back and forth right now. I think it will bring some much needed momentum for the WWE mid-card. Chris Jericho is great as Intercontinental Champion but he's doing nothing with the belt and the belt does nothing for him. Not to mention the belt was bad enough already since Jeff Hardy was doing with the belt the same things Jericho is doing now which is nothing.

I renember in the Attitude Era how much these belts used to change hands. The Intercontinental and European Titles were one of the reason I tuned in to watch WWE(F).I renember at one point Kurt Angle won both Intercontinental and European Titles and called himself the Eurocontinental Champion. This lead to one of my personal favorites matches which was a 2 Falls 3 Threat Match against Jericho and Benoit for both titles. Kurt Angle lost both titles that night. That really got me pumped as a fan.

Both US and IC Title should change hands frequently in my opinion. One time Jericho was in a feud with Rob Van Dam for the IC Title. Jericho beat RVD on RAW for the belt and then next week he defended the title against RVD again and won but the match was restarted and Jericho lost the title in a Steel Cage match. Let's go to Jeff Hardy and John Morrison's feud. Morrison(Nitro by that time) was champion for 3 months and lost the title to Jeff Hardy. A month later Morrison regained the title from Hardy. The next week Morrison lost the title to Hardy again and Hardy then retained at New Years Revolution in a Steel Cage match. This is how I think the US/IC Division should be. It should be controversial and should have constant title changes to keep the momentum of the belt going.


----------



## Hellion (May 8, 2008)

I feel the same way.  While the World title should have long reigns, the mid card title needs to get some air time to make people care for them.


----------



## RadishMan (May 8, 2008)

I too would like the midcard to be given some life, both IC/US level and the tag scene. While I don't necessarily wish to see titles playing hot potatoe... but it'd be a nice break from the title being hidden in suitcases for months on end. I'd just like the midcarders to show some desire for the belts. Look how hard they work in MITB for a shot at the big gold. Show some life to try and win the #2 belts and maybe fans won't look at them as "#2" since currently not even the midcarders want them.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 8, 2008)

The only reason the US Title was stagnant for so long was because of Matt's surgery and the E not wanting MVP to lose it before completing the Hardy/MVP feud. As for the IC belt, it suffers from a lack of people anywhere near that level or guys that are at that level either not being there or being retreads(Kennedy being away, Jeff the druggie getting suspended, Umaga having been there and done that, JBL hanging with the main event guys). And then there's cripples and fossils like HHH and HBK having multiple segments on RAW so there's no way to build a decent feud in 3 weeks before a PPV.


----------



## Perverted King (May 8, 2008)

Maybe if ECW wasn't around they'll have more mid-card guys. Morrison, Shelton, Burke could be on RAW with the IC Title rather than Jericho doing nothing with it.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 8, 2008)

sarun uchiha said:


> Question or actually kinda poll: Who do you think were/are the best tag team since 1998.
> That is last 10 years.



Here's my top five....

1.Hardy Boyz....Hands down!!
2.New Age Outlaws. They were a good tag team. Its a shame that they dont get the credit they deserve.
3.Edge and Christian. The most dominant team of the attitude era.
4.Dudley Boys
5.APA
6. Remember too cool and rikishi?
7.The Rock and sock connection.


----------



## RodMack (May 8, 2008)

The IC/US Titles definitely need more exposure.

EDIT: I don't know if it matters, but Torrie Wilson has been released from WWE.


----------



## Perverted King (May 8, 2008)

*WWE News*

-WWE has released Torrie Wilson.

-WWE.com has announced that ECW Champion Kane and Money in the Bank winner CM Punk will take on The Miz and John Morrison for the WWE Tag Team Titles.

-For those who don't know. Gregory Helms was assualted at a bar a few days ago. For more details go to WrestleZone.com.

-Former ECW Champion Bobby Lashley's no-compete clause with World Wrestling Entertainment has expired and he is now free to work anywhere. Booker T's PWA promotion based out of Pasadena, Texas is advertising that Bobby Lashley will wrestle his first match since leaving WWE at "PWA: Critical Condition" on May 23.

@Rodmack

They shouldn't have released her. She could have been a manager, backstage announcer or participate in Diva contest. Maybe this is a "Playboy Curse" and Maria and Ashley are next.


----------



## Rock Lee (May 8, 2008)

TNA might take a chance on her.


----------



## Perverted King (May 8, 2008)

Indeed especially with Robert Roode out of manager.


----------



## Rock Lee (May 8, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> Indeed especially with Robert Roode out of manager.



That's a good suggestion unlike peyton,wilson has got alot of experience.


----------



## Perverted King (May 8, 2008)

Looks like Kane and Punk are going to be the next tag team champions. This is going to lead to a Fatal 4 Way either at One Night Stand or Night of Champions.


----------



## SilverCross (May 8, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Here's my top five....
> 
> 1.Hardy Boyz....Hands down!!
> 2.New Age Outlaws. They were a good tag team. Its a shame that they dont get the credit they deserve.
> ...




im glad im not the only one who thought about New Age Outlaws, they were good, fun to watch too.


----------



## Perverted King (May 8, 2008)

I wouldn't mind seeing the New Age Outlaws for one last run in WWE.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 8, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> That's a good suggestion unlike peyton,wilson has got alot of experience.


Methinks you're confusing "manager" with "ring-side eye candy".


----------



## RadishMan (May 8, 2008)

Torrie to last as long as she did, doing as little as she did... quite a testament. I can't remember the last time she was relevant though.


----------



## konohakartel (May 8, 2008)

im suprised by her getting fired tho. even tho she cant wrestle anymore she still had much pr capabilities. Im wonderin tho if she quit or was fired. I think it was the latter since she thinks of the company as family.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 8, 2008)

So she puts her health on the line for the WWE, sacrifices alot of shit, fucks up her back, only to get releashed a few months later? Man, is the wwe the greatest or what??? 

Seriously though, she was kinda a waste of space on the roster anyway. They shoulda just kept her so she could do the type of shit Flair and Ron Simmons do. The promotional thing.


----------



## konohakartel (May 8, 2008)

I think dat was the basic idea. I mean i kept reading about how she was pretty much just publicity. She would be at malls and things like that. I heard talks of having her go with Flair(Beauty and the Beast combo right there)


----------



## Hellion (May 9, 2008)

I don't feel that they were wrong.  They had to make a company decision.


----------



## Perverted King (May 9, 2008)

BUt still it was kind of wrong. She was in WWE since 2001. Not to mention she was a fairly popular diva.


----------



## Hellion (May 9, 2008)

She was not that popular IMHO.  She was no longer an asset to the company, and can you honestly say that you missed her for the 1+ that she has been off TV


----------



## Perverted King (May 9, 2008)

I guess so.

I know some people might not like this question but I have to know.

Am I the only one who thinks Sting is overrated?


----------



## Rock Lee (May 9, 2008)

Nope i don't,they don't call him the icon for nothing,he is the most recognizable guy on TNA's roster and can still put on a good match.He still has my respect for turning down a wwe contract.


----------



## Immortal Flame (May 9, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> They shouldn't have released her. She could have been a manager, backstage announcer or participate in Diva contest. Maybe this is a "Playboy Curse" and Maria and Ashley are next.



Although her in ring skills isn't really something to write home about, her PR skills could've at least been put to good use.


----------



## Perverted King (May 9, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> Nope i don't,they don't call him the icon for nothing,he is the most recognizable guy on TNA's roster and can still put on a good match.He still has my respect for turning down a wwe contract.


True. But his body really can't take a WWE contract. Sting is good but sometimes I think he's a little overrated.


----------



## SilverCross (May 9, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> True. But his body really can't take a WWE contract. Sting is good but sometimes I think he's a little overrated.



im not sure how. i grew up watching sting, perhaps im bias, he was my favorite until i saw Bret Hart.....honestly i think he'd do fine at WWE, but im glad he wont go. the only draw back to not going there is he wont be in the hall of fame, which is a shame...i dont know...i never get tired of seeing him wrestle.


----------



## Broleta (May 9, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> his body really can't take a WWE contract.



Ric Flair was in much worse shape than Sting for years under his WWE contract.


----------



## Perverted King (May 9, 2008)

Ric Flair is Ric Flair. The man feels no pain. 36 years brother. I can see Sting going to WWE but with the HBK schedule.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 9, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> I guess so.
> 
> I know some people might not like this question but I have to know.
> 
> Am I the only one who thinks Sting is overrated?


Nope. I still attribute most of his success to Flair making him look great, though I do give him a lot of credit for seemingly putting it all together from about 92 to 94 as his feuds with Cactus Jack and Vader were fantastic. It just that from when he took time off and came back to feud with Hogan, he just regressed like hell and got lazy(course, being best buds with Luger probably didn't help a lot). I think he's had maybe one match in TNA that didn't make me groan out loud and I'll be damned if I can even remember it now(fucking Russo...).

To make it short and sweet: If I had to describe Sting in one phrase, it's probably be something like "He was the product of hype that his career sadly never lived up to".


----------



## konohakartel (May 9, 2008)

looks like they arent gonna get rid of the title. The way the show ended makes it seem like the title is ok


----------



## Toshiharu (May 9, 2008)

wrestling is awesome....dont like WWE tho

Id rather watch Dragon Gate OR NOAH...1 mainly watch my mates matches who wrestles over Japan


----------



## Perverted King (May 9, 2008)

Smackdown is getting old. The title is always Edge-Undertaker-Batista. WWE needs to send someone like Umaga to Smackdown to refresh the brand's main event scene. Also put Big Show in the title hunt as well.

John Morrison was awesome. He carried Batista in that match but Batista had to hit his 3 moves of doom. Fans were chanting Batista sucks which I'm not going to deny that I agree.


----------



## Toshiharu (May 9, 2008)

WWe kind of sucks tho..come on they actually stopped a lot of high flying maneuvers


----------



## Perverted King (May 9, 2008)

^Even like that they still have good matches.


----------



## RodMack (May 9, 2008)

I don't really watch Smackdown, but I am getting tired of Batista.


----------



## RadishMan (May 9, 2008)

Okay the thing with the belt was kind of stupid...

Taker has "powers"... you'd think he'd summon them in those No DQ matches he's always having...

While Edge > Batista... Edge/Taker is becoming as tiresome as Batisa/Taker.

JD is a PPV of Trice...

HBK/Y2J III
JBL/Cena III
Edge/Taker III


----------



## Perverted King (May 10, 2008)

Edge v. Undertaker needs a stipulation.

Judgement Day is looking solid so far.


----------



## RadishMan (May 10, 2008)

Something, yeah.

Enjoyed WM. Found Backlash a bit boring. If they continue this even further, it needs something... anything.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 10, 2008)

Toshiharu said:


> WWe kind of sucks tho..come on they actually stopped a lot of high flying maneuvers



The WWE was never the "high-flying" type anyway. They were always more the the "tecnical" type.


----------



## RadishMan (May 10, 2008)

WWE style is more like the SD! vs. Raw games.

Punch, Kick, Finisher.


----------



## Rock Lee (May 10, 2008)

New Interview - No Create-a-Player and Online Play for the Wii/PS2 versions

A portion of a CrispyGamer interview with Scot Layne, the Studio Head of Midway L.A…

Crispy Gamer: Now the game is being made for the 360, PS3, PS2 and Wii. Besides the graphical differences, and the control ones on the Wii, are there any major differences?

Layne: Yeah, the PS2 and Wii won’t have the Create-a-Player mode. It just didn’t work because of the memory and quality of graphics. So for the Story mode, there will be some pre-made characters they can use. Those versions also won’t have the online modes. But all the rest of the game will be there.




That freakin sucks.


----------



## Broleta (May 10, 2008)

Jesus christ - Taker vs. Edge AGAIN? Three PPVs in a row?! WTF is this shit. Yeah, I really don't want to spend my money on that same match again. At least add a stipulation for god sakes, that's the only thing (aside from Randy being awesome) saving interest in Orton vs. Trips. I'm starting to agree with Kevin Nash; Smackdown! is bearly watchable now.


----------



## SilverCross (May 10, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> New Interview - No Create-a-Player and Online Play for the Wii/PS2 versions
> 
> A portion of a CrispyGamer interview with Scot Layne, the Studio Head of Midway L.A?
> 
> ...



lame excuse..


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 11, 2008)

So what if there's no create a player or online player? It's not like anybody is gonna actually play it...


----------



## konohakartel (May 11, 2008)

i cant beleive wwe.com isnt mentioning the attack on the champoinship by Taker...


----------



## RadishMan (May 11, 2008)

It was fucking stupid. Maybe they'll pretend it never happened. I know I am...


----------



## Rivayir (May 11, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> John Morrison was awesome. He carried Batista in that match but Batista had to hit his 3 moves of doom. Fans were chanting Batista sucks which I'm not going to deny that I agree.



John Morrison totally dominated the match. I really enjoyed watching it. Shame that Batista had to win.

I don't really like how WWE carries CM Punk at the moment, aside for the fact that he made it into the KotR finals. It gives me the feeling that he will be the first one that won't get a title with his MotB chance.

Undertake vs. Edge is getting old. Somehow those two characters can't get a good feud act together.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 11, 2008)

Jeff Hardy's suspension officially ends today.


----------



## nanni (May 11, 2008)

> Smackdown is getting old. The title is always Edge-Undertaker-Batista. WWE needs to send someone like Umaga to Smackdown to refresh the brand's main event scene. Also put Big Show in the title hunt as well.


umaga? why him? D:


----------



## RadishMan (May 11, 2008)

Fun, entertaining, agile, fresh (to what we got), someone different, underutilized, smark favorite and he's a big man for Vince to whack off to... so the question is why NOT?


----------



## Rock Lee (May 12, 2008)

Can somone please answer this for me how can tna have ideas for guys like steiner and kip james while they couldn't use low ki aka senshi,he has more talent then the two of those morons combined?


----------



## nanni (May 12, 2008)

> (to what we got)




I'm still waiting for jeff to be champion 
I can still dream, can't I?


----------



## RadishMan (May 12, 2008)

Steiner while not as good as he once was, is still very talented. I'm sorry, but his promo the other week on his odds of winning > Senshi's whole career...

If they gave Chavo the ECW title, there's no reason Jeff won't get it if his actions stopped him from ever tasting the WWE belt...


----------



## Broleta (May 12, 2008)

Scott Steiner was by far the stand out in the Sacrifice match. Looks like he's started to do some more cardio. The terrordome match was fucking great!

BTW - Chavo is a company man whereas Jeff Hardy is a hash-head who already went to TNA once so you could see Hardy stuck in the mid card unfortunately.


----------



## RadishMan (May 12, 2008)

A Company Man who got suspended for drugs himself. Vince will forgive when he sees him over and making money on merchandise...

And don't kid yourself. "Main Eventing" ECW = midcarding Raw.


----------



## Sarun (May 12, 2008)

Don't you all think WWE should try separate pay per views again...at least for Raw and SmackDown!/ECW.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 12, 2008)

^Nah. If they seperate the ppv's not only will the ppv's be less interesting, but they'll make less money. Why would we wanna see taker vs edge, when we could see taker vs edge _and_ hhh vs orton(just an example, by the way. Nobody wants to see edge vs taker for the gazillionth time)


----------



## Perverted King (May 12, 2008)

Separating PPVs will allow WWE to do more build-up for their matches but it won't happen.

I think Jeff Hardy will win the title eventually. WWE would be stupid not to give him the belt.

I'm also wondering when will Carlito and Santino win the Tag Titles. WWE is taking way to long for this to happen. This can't happen at Judgement Day. I don't want to pay my money to see Hardcore Holly and Cody Rhodes.


----------



## RadishMan (May 12, 2008)

They aren't doing single brand PPVs because they felt the buyrates would be higher if they combined shows. And while spreading out PPVs for the shows provided more time to build, did they ever give anything outside the main event?

Sorry, but I don't care about seeing Shelton vs. Kingston on PPV just to fill the 2 1/2 hours

^ And heh, I have to LOL @ what you said Rated R. Nobody wants to see Edge/Taker a billion times? While true. How many times have we seen HHH/RKO?


----------



## Perverted King (May 12, 2008)

*Triple H or should I say Thor*

Triple H is said to be in the running for the lead role in Marvel's upcoming movie Thor, which is scheduled to be released in late spring 2010. The other lead candidate for the role is Kevin McKidd of HBO's Rome series.

WrestleZone.com


----------



## RadishMan (May 12, 2008)

I hope they go for the Ultimates version of Thor...


----------



## Perverted King (May 12, 2008)

I can't believe Carlito and Santino didn't win the fucking tag titles.


----------



## RadishMan (May 12, 2008)

On a plus side we finally got to see a DDT beat somebody...

Last time that happened IIRC was in the 6 man on SD! years ago when JBL beat Benoit with it. Before that probably a good decade... I dunno.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 12, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> ^ And heh, I have to LOL @ what you said Rated R. Nobody wants to see Edge/Taker a billion times? While true. How many times have we seen HHH/RKO?


Four times. Unforgiven 2004/No Mercy 2007(twice)/Judgment Day 2008. 

EDIT: For the love of fucking FUCK! What the hell is with these new shitty entrance themes because now Randy has one and it sucks even more than that Forceable Entry garbage(or was it on one of the later albums?) they tried to saddle him with a few years back. "Take What's Mine" was *perfect* for Orton, you rat bastards! The least they can do for this fuck-up is let them have an awesome match with no bullshit...


----------



## Jimin (May 12, 2008)

Orton needs heel music. His music has been face for years. he needs new music. You have to change it up a lil every now and then to keep it fresh.


----------



## RodMack (May 12, 2008)

Oh God, I already hate Orton's new theme song. It just doesn't suit him. "Burn in My Light" was way better because it actually suited him..

@ Shadow: The only other theme I remember Orton use to have was the Evolution theme "Line in The Sand" when he was in Evolution.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 12, 2008)

There's heel music and then there's crappy music, wanna take a wild guess which one his new theme falls under? Hell, "Take What's Mine" has been more associated with heel Orton than face Orton. 



> @ Shadow: The only other theme I remember Orton use to have was the Evolution theme "Line in The Sand" when he was in Evolution.


"Burn In My Light" is the name of that other crappy theme he had for a bit. "Take What's Mine" is the theme he was using up til now.


----------



## RadishMan (May 12, 2008)

I liked when they gave him the new music for a week, but switched it to Punk. Randy has been very vocal in his dislike for the Burn in my Light song. While it didn't really seem like a heel theme, the lyrics sure did fit Randy.

Personally I thought their song Away was much better. They used it the night after he won the WHC from Benoit.

Still his Evolution music was the best as it fit perfectly with his entrance. Alas they seem to be pushing shit music. Hardy... Kennedy... oi.

If it ain't broke...


----------



## SilverCross (May 12, 2008)

meh, i see no reason to change music, theres been plenty who have used the same theme for most of there careers, and it worked fine.....


----------



## Perverted King (May 13, 2008)

Orton should get "Fixation on the Darkness" as his theme song again. He used it a few times before Wrestlemania 22 and it was a excellent song. Especially for his current character.

RAW was dissapointing this week.


----------



## Immortal Flame (May 13, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Orton needs heel music. His music has been face for years. he needs new music. You have to change it up a lil every now and then to keep it fresh.



"Line in the sand" suits him better imo since he's a heel.


----------



## nanni (May 13, 2008)

> RAW was dissapointing this week.


no new matchs?
I was sleeping so I missed it


----------



## RadishMan (May 13, 2008)

Even if they didn't want the lyrics, there were so many mixes of the Evolution theme... alas I'm just missing it.

Surprised no one is happy about the Diva Developments. Some vicious shots on Melina without weapons...


----------



## Perverted King (May 13, 2008)

That's the only part of the show I basically liked. Beth Phoenix scares me!


----------



## RadishMan (May 13, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Throughout The Rocks incredible sports-entertainment career, fans and foes alike knew enough to know their role, shut their mouth, or risk a beatdown from the Brahma Bull. While hes gone from WWE rings to the big screen, his impact on professional wrestling will never be forgotten. The Rock: The Most Electrifying Man in Sports Entertainment highlights the meteoric rise of The Great One, the first man to hold the WWE Championship seven times. This package is packed with 3 discs filled with 19 amazing matches.

Disc 1

Samoan Royalty

WWE Intercontinental Championship Match
Hunter Hearst Helmsley vs. Rocky Maivia
RAW (13/02/97)

Rock the Ruler

WWE Intercontinental Championship Match
Owen Hart vs. The Rock
RAW (06/04/98)

Nation vs. DX

King of the Ring Quarterfinal Match 
Triple H vs. The Rock
RAW (22/06/98)

Rocks Big Chance

WWE Championship Match (Final Round)
Mankind vs. The Rock
Survivor Series (15/11/98)

Rivalry with Mankind

Last Man Standing Match for the WWE Championship
Mankind vs. The Rock
St. Valentines Day Massacre (14/02/99)

So it continues

Ladder Match for the WWE Championship
Mankind vs. The Rock 
RAW (15/02/99)

Two of the Most Charismatic Superstars Ever

WWE Championship Match
Stone Cold Steve Austin vs. The Rock
WrestleMania XV (28/03/99)

Disc 2

Peoples Champion

Steel Cage Match
The Rock vs. Triple H
RAW (05/07/99) 

Rock n Sock Connection

World Tag Team Championship
The Rock / Mankind vs. Undertaker / Big Show 
RAW (30/08/99)

The Verbal SmackDown!

No Holds Barred Match
The Rock vs. Kane
SmackDown! (30/12/99)

McMahon Helmsley Regime vs. The Rock

WWE Championship Match
Triple H vs. The Rock 
Backlash (30/04/00)

The Following Night

Steel Cage Match for the WWE Championship
The Rock vs. Shane McMahon
RAW (01/05/00)

The Great One vs. The Olympic Medalist

WWE Championship Match
Kurt Angle vs. The Rock
No Way Out (25/02/01)

The New Title

WCW Championship Match
Booker T vs. The Rock
SummerSlam (19/08/01)

The Undisputed Champion

Undisputed WWE Championship Match
Chris Jericho vs. The Rock 
Royal Rumble (20/01/02)

Disc 3 

Icon vs. Icon

The Rock vs. Hollywood Hulk Hogan
WrestleMania X8 (17/03/02)

Triple Threat 

Triple Threat Match for the WWE Undisputed Championship 
Kurt Angle vs. Undertaker vs. The Rock
Vengeance (21/07/02)

Just Bring It

The Rock vs. Eddie Guerrero
RAW (22/07/02)

Third Times A Charm?

Stone Cold Steve Austin vs. The Rock
WrestleMania XIX (30/03/03)

Transcending Sports Entertainment

The Rock: The Most Electrifying in Sports Entertainment 

Extras

Promos


Heat July 11, 1999 Billys Prayer to God 

RAW August 9, 1999 The Big Slow 

RAW September 6, 1999 My Name is Kane 

RAW November 15, 1999 Doughnuts 

SmackDown! August 10, 2000 Hermie 

RAW December 4, 2000 Armageddon Opponents 

RAW August 13, 2001 Thomas Jefferson Sucka 

RAW September 10, 2001 The Peoples Strudel 

SmackDown! September 20, 2001 Great Balls of Fire 

SmackDown! January 3, 2002 Copacabana 

SmackDown! January 17, 2002 Camera Man 

SmackDown! January 24, 2002 The Charleston 

No Way Out February 17, 2002 NWO 

SmackDown! July 11, 2002 Busta Rhymes

RAW March 10, 2003 The Superhero

RAW June 21, 2004 Miami Dolphins

The One-Liners


----------



## Immortal Flame (May 13, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man, I'm gonna save up for the DVD. It looks like a worthwhile buy. 

@ Perverted King: My imagination is starting to play up again coz of Beth Phoenix. Can you just imagine how she'd throw around a helpless schmuck in bed. XDD


----------



## Perverted King (May 13, 2008)

Im getting The Rock DVD for sure.


----------



## RadishMan (May 13, 2008)

Yeah, there's a few matches I would've liked.

Backlash instead of their first Mania, but it's on the Austin set.

The HHH Ladder match preferrably of any Trips match, but it's on the ladder set.

Iron Man!

Not sure if the Rock Concerts or the Toronoto promo is there... and to be quite honest, they should have a 3-disc set on promos alone!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 13, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can bet your ass Im getting that shit. Or, I could do what I always do, watch thw latest wwe dvd's on youtube.

I thought RAW was pretty good this week. As far as Orton is concerned, I actually like his new theme. Give it some time, and you all will like it too. It's not better than his old theme though. It's not Orton's theme that needs to be changed back, it's Kennedy's.

Also, I must say, im really loving Jeff's new hair color...


----------



## Broleta (May 13, 2008)

Anyone know what Orton's new music is?



RadishMan said:


> A Company Man who got suspended for drugs himself. Vince will forgive when he sees him over and making money on merchandise...


Do you know the circumstances? Most of the wrestlers that got busted at that time had no idea the drugs came from an online pharmacy. Most likely that's what happened to Chavo.




> And don't kid yourself. "Main Eventing" ECW = midcarding Raw.


I never said it was O_o. Chavo went up the card when he came back from suspension though.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 13, 2008)

Ick... most of those matches on this set suck ass(12 out of 18? Ewwwww....), so I'll pass on this one.


----------



## RadishMan (May 13, 2008)

Broleta said:


> I never said it was O_o. Chavo went up the card when he came back from suspension though.



Yes, but you also suggested Jeff would be midcard for life because of his punishment, so I just brought up Chavo because he went from not being on TV to a push as a midcard heel. I can still see Jeff main eventing, but he may not win the big one. Not anytime soon.

Then again the whole drug testing policy is a joke...


*Spoiler*: __ 



"Several WWE Superstars are said to be unhappy about the new drug testing procedure that was reported on this morning. WWE got wind of people cheating tests by using a whizzinator (an easy to conceal urinating device with a realistic prosthetic penis). Therefore all collectors were fired for not monitoring more closely.

At last week’s TVs all Superstars were tested in front of a new crew of monitors and the rule is your have to be nude “from your ankles to your nipples” and be watched when you give a urine sample.

Afa Anoa’I Jr. was suspended for trying to cheat a drug test a few weeks ago."




Just get off the stuff guys.


----------



## Perverted King (May 13, 2008)

Looks like Jeff Hardy won't be getting punished after all. Good move by WWE. They made fans think that Jeff was going to get squashed as punishment but that wasn't the case.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 13, 2008)

Now, while I'll be the first to call the Wellness Policy a joke, the fact that they took active measures to stop folks from cheating on it shows that they seemingly want to clean up their talent.


----------



## RadishMan (May 13, 2008)

Yeah, I'm more disappointed in the wrestlers at this point. There's really no use defending them any longer...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 13, 2008)

There was no point in defending them to begin with because a vast majority of the wrestlers are/were druggies before they joined the company. I can understand painkillers considering what they put their bodies through on a week by week basis and maybe even an occasional joint, but the harder shit should definitely be weeded out of the business for good because stuff that puts a bad strain on your heart along with the bumps they take night in and night out means there could be more potential Eddy-type deaths(you guys have no idea how much it pains me to write something like that...).


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 13, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Yeah, I'm more disappointed in the wrestlers at this point. There's really no use defending them any longer...



Me too. The wrestlers are the ones who make the choices to do drugs, so they should take the blame for their actions. It pissed me off to the highest degree when people tried to blame Mcmahon for Benoit's actions.


----------



## Sarun (May 13, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Four times. Unforgiven 2004/No Mercy 2007(twice)/Judgment Day 2008.



Royal Rumble 2005 too.
That was like last pay per view Orton competed as a face, I think.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (May 13, 2008)

There is a RAW live in Paris in September 2008, it's a show aired on TV ????


----------



## RadishMan (May 13, 2008)

They've had overseas shows plenty. Bring a sign~!

Raw's coming here in July or something. Probably gonna go...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 13, 2008)

sarun uchiha said:


> Royal Rumble 2005 too.
> That was like last pay per view Orton competed as a face, I think.


Man, it took me 30 minutes of hard thinking and luckily finding a tape of the RAW after that PPV before I even remembered anything about that match. Early 2005 was like a damn blur to me.


----------



## Catterix (May 13, 2008)

This is a slightly odd question. But does anyone know where I could find any recordings or whatever of WWE in 04. All I remember is it was the final to the Kurt Angle Great American Wrestler awards, or something like that. I don't watch WWE often, but that was one of my fave memories. 

If anyone knew where I could find it, I'd be well happy.

Cheers.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 13, 2008)

The only time I ever remember Kurt being on WWF/E TV in 98 was when he beat the crap out of Tiger Ali Singh on RAW back when Singh was doing the whole "Americans will do anything for money" schtick.


----------



## Catterix (May 13, 2008)

lol That's bizarre. I meant 04.

The Kurt Angle American Award in 2004, around April time, with Charlie Haas, John Cena, John Layfield competing.


----------



## RadishMan (May 13, 2008)

Is that the segment where JBL was essentially thrown into the main event a week after becoming JBL? All I remember was Cena winning the voting, but JBL got awarded for taking out immigrants. LOLZ~!


----------



## Perverted King (May 13, 2008)

LOL JBL taking out immigrants was one of his best moments and the heat began from that point on.


----------



## Sarun (May 13, 2008)

^^I don't get that segment.....I know this is a silly question but was that a work?


----------



## RadishMan (May 13, 2008)

Nope. JBL assaulted Mexicans that weren't actors.


----------



## Immortal Flame (May 13, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Is that the segment where JBL was essentially thrown into the main event a week after becoming JBL? All I remember was Cena winning the voting, but JBL got awarded for taking out immigrants. LOLZ~!



That was JBL's funniest moment imo apart from his ad campaigns.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 13, 2008)

I remember the whole "JBL'S assault on Mexican immigrants" also. I remember on one episode of Smackdown, JBL went to the place where Mexicans were illegally entering into the U.S. It wasnt the actual place though.


----------



## Immortal Flame (May 13, 2008)

Speaking of JBL, does anyone recall what JBL did back in Europe. I think SD was having a house show in Germany when he did the Nazi salute. I'm not to sure about the details coz it's from a couple of years back.


----------



## RadishMan (May 13, 2008)

Yeah he goosestepped during a match for heel heat and got in trouble. I believe Fox News fired him for it. I guess in Germany they ignore that part of their history and it's illegal to do it or something. I remember reading people in the audience wanted to jump the rails. XD~!


----------



## Perverted King (May 13, 2008)

John Morrison won the biggest match of his carrer tonight.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 13, 2008)

^I didn't watch ECW tonight(too busy watching Law and Order SVU). What happened?


----------



## Perverted King (May 14, 2008)

Colin Delaney got his contract and was booked into a match with Mike Knox later that night. Knox squased him and then Estrada came out and announced that he signed himself as an active wrestler(still GM). He squashes Colin as well in a match.

The Miz beat CM Punk clean. John Morrison beat Kane after hitting him with the WWE Tag Title and a springboard kick. Miz and Morrison laid out Kane and Punk to end the show. Good heat for both.

Shelton and Kofi had a backstage encounter. Really good segment and it builds the rivalry even more.

Michelle McCool, Cherry and Kelly Kelly beat Victoria, Natalia Neidhart and Layla.


----------



## RadishMan (May 14, 2008)

You know it's weird. I was surprised to see Kane lose. A few months ago it was expected. Shows what a little push can do.

I'm not sure I want the tag titles to change. Morrison is awesome. While I love Punk, I don't want him to use the case on Kane.


----------



## Immortal Flame (May 14, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Yeah he goosestepped during a match for heel heat and got in trouble. I believe Fox News fired him for it. I guess in Germany they ignore that part of their history and it's illegal to do it or something. I remember reading people in the audience wanted to jump the rails. XD~!



JBL should've thought twice before pulling that off. LOL. 

Damn, I can only imagine what would've happened to him if some of the fans managed to jump over the rails. XDD 



			
				Perverted King said:
			
		

> Colin Delaney got his contract and was booked into a match with Mike Knox later that night. Knox squased him and then Estrada came out and announced that he signed himself as an active wrestler(still GM). He squashes Colin as well in a match.



The poor fella is getting the punching bag treatment. I smell an "underdog plot "goin' on for Delaney.


----------



## Perverted King (May 14, 2008)

Delaney is getting the 1-2-3 Kid type of push.

*Also this is what the CW Network had to say about Smackdown.*

CW's Entertainment President Dawn Ostroff took some shots at Smackdown in a recent article.

While she did acknowledge that Smackdown was one of the most popular shows on the network, she stated that the CW needed to take a step backwards in order to move forward.

"It is not a program that is going to break out any more. It is a program that is on the *demise*. It's also a program that does not fit our brand."

Since the CW made the decision to drop Smackdown, her statement can't be passed off as someone being bitter. WWE wanted to continue on the network, but the CW did not feel that the show was the type of show that they wanted occupying 2 hours of their time.

Keep in mind that ratings aren't everything. If you can't sell advertisers on a show, then high ratings means absolutely nothing.


----------



## Immortal Flame (May 14, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> Delaney is getting the 1-2-3 Kid type of push.



I'm gonna sit back and see how things turn out for Delaney



			
				Perverted King said:
			
		

> *Also this is what the CW Network had to say about Smackdown.*
> 
> CW's Entertainment President Dawn Ostroff took some shots at Smackdown in a recent article.
> 
> ...



And I thought that high ratings are the only things that matter at the end of the day. Oh well, I wonder which network will air SD now.


----------



## RadishMan (May 14, 2008)

Much like Spike, when WWE leaves... I probably won't watch any of their shitty programming so it's no loss to me.


----------



## Perverted King (May 14, 2008)

Smackdown will move to My Network TV which I don't know what the fuck is that. They're doing a 2nd generation Beverly Hills 90210 on the CW Netwrok. I believe that's is what's going to replace Smackdown. That's totally much better...........NOT!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 14, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> Delaney is getting the 1-2-3 Kid type of push.
> 
> *Also this is what the CW Network had to say about Smackdown.*
> 
> ...



Well apparently, It's quite obvious that the president of the CW network has no idea whatsoever, that Smackdown is the only thing that people actually watch on that shitty ass chanel.


----------



## Perverted King (May 14, 2008)

Smackdown should go to USA. As simple as that. It could be live and as big as RAW. Plus it will make USA a very powerful show when it comes to ratings. Even Smackdown's lowest ratings come at the top 5 every Friday. Is a fact.


----------



## Immortal Flame (May 14, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> Smackdown should go to USA. As simple as that. It could be live and as big as RAW. Plus it will make USA a very powerful show when it comes to ratings. Even Smackdown's lowest ratings come at the top 5 every Friday. Is a fact.



I never bothered looking up the figures for SD's ratings, but I had no idea that it was that high. 

Maybe SD might eventually give USA a shot in the future.


----------



## Perverted King (May 14, 2008)

Vince McMahon himself made the call to strip the Undertaker of the World Title. The feeling is that Edge makes for a better champion than challenger, and that the Undertaker as champion needs great challengers. Taker vs. Batista has been done a lot, and the feeling is that Edge vs. Taker isn’t a "money PPV match."

411mania.com

Edge is going to take time off soon so this could be fake. Also Undertaker is Smackdown’s biggest draw. If the writers can’t find an opponent for Undertaker besides Batista and Edge than they should get fired. As simple as that. You have Big Show and MVP there. You could move Umaga to Smackdown. There’s a lot of options and if the writers can’t find any they are a bunch of pathetic pieces of shit. As simple as that. These idiot writers have no wrestling feeling whatsoever. WWE needs writers will more wrestling feeling.


----------



## Immortal Flame (May 14, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> Vince McMahon himself made the call to strip the Undertaker of the World Title. The feeling is that Edge makes for a better champion than challenger, and that the Undertaker as champion needs great challengers. Taker vs. Batista has been done a lot, and the feeling is that Edge vs. Taker isn?t a "money PPV match."
> 
> 411mania.com
> 
> Edge is going to take time off soon so this could be fake. Also Undertaker is Smackdown?s biggest draw. If the writers can?t find an opponent for Undertaker besides Batista and Edge than they should get fired. As simple as that. You have Big Show and MVP there. You could move Umaga to Smackdown. There?s a lot of options and if the writers can?t find any they are a bunch of pathetic pieces of shit. As simple as that. These idiot writers have no wrestling feeling whatsoever. WWE needs writers will more wrestling feeling.



Stripping Taker of his belt is a bullshit call imo. A Taker Big Show rivalry would be an interesting rivalry for the World Title.


----------



## RadishMan (May 14, 2008)

While Edge does make for a better champion and Undertaker is a bit limited with him gimmick... there are plenty of options. They played the same storyline with Cena for damn near 3 years. Why can't they do it with Taker? Move Jericho to SD!, I'm not sure if they've ever been together in a proper feud.

I'm all for Edge, but if he's taking time off... not sure what to think. Wonder why is that as he just came back last November. Randy's supposed to take time off too. Heel champions work better because there's better options for a face chasing then a face defending. The heel scraps by and you want the guy to get his revenge. Face beats heel. Heel isn't in their league and not much else can be done.

But if all they're willing to do is more V/Khali/Henry vs. Taker, then it's best he's not champ...


----------



## Perverted King (May 14, 2008)

Undertaker not winning the title would be stupid. Let's say Edge does win it. He's in the same position as Taker. He already faced Batista multiple times. Mysterio is injured and he already faced him. Matt Hardy is US Champion. There isn't really that much opponents. There's CM Punk but he can't just go from being owned by Chuck Palumno to World Champion. Not to mention Undertaker has Smackdown on his shoulders and WWE not giving him the belt with bury Smackdown even further. Edge is great but  I'm sure some fans would like a change. Smackdown needs Taker as champion but then again Smackdown always gets buried. Also surprisinly Taker loses the belt when HHH wins it on RAW.


----------



## RadishMan (May 14, 2008)

Yeah, but it would be stupid to strip him of the belt just to put it right back on him. (Trips in the Chamber). Simply put they need more talent in the main event.


----------



## Perverted King (May 14, 2008)

They have Big Show there so they should use him. Also Vince said at the shareholders meeting that Umaga is going to Smackdown. MVP is also there.


----------



## RadishMan (May 14, 2008)

So Big Show is SD!? I guess I forgot because for a while he was just on whatever he wanted.


----------



## Aiden86 (May 14, 2008)

when is Rey Mysterio coming back? i know he´s injured, but does anyone already know?


----------



## Perverted King (May 14, 2008)

Mysterio will be back by the Great American Bash most likely.


----------



## RodMack (May 14, 2008)

Umaga going to Smackdown is sounding like a good thing as he could give Taker a challenge.

Isn't My Network TV owned by NBC?


----------



## Perverted King (May 14, 2008)

Yeah! Is owned by NBC Universal. Still never heard of the channel lol


----------



## RadishMan (May 14, 2008)

LOL put SD! on the Weather Channel. RATINGS~!


----------



## Perverted King (May 14, 2008)

On a positive note. The Smackdown bashing might motivate Vince to make Smackdown even better.


----------



## Sarun (May 14, 2008)

Batista should move to RAW IMO!


----------



## Perverted King (May 14, 2008)

And Jericho and Umaga to Smackdown.


----------



## Broleta (May 15, 2008)

sarun uchiha said:


> Batista should move to RAW IMO!



No! No! No! RAW's the only WWE show I can actually watch straight through now. It doesn't need any more main eventers and Batista sucks anyway.


----------



## Perverted King (May 15, 2008)

Batista will most likely move to RAW along with Rey Mysterio and MVP. Chris Jericho and Umaga will end up on Smackdown most likely as well as Jeff Hardy.


----------



## RadishMan (May 15, 2008)

I can't see Rey moving. He and Undertaker are just SD! through and through.


----------



## Perverted King (May 15, 2008)

Rey Mysterio needs to go to RAW. There's absolutely nothign for him on Smackdown. He could be a great IC Champ on RAW. Rey as IC Champ will bring some prestige to the belt.


----------



## konohakartel (May 15, 2008)

Has anyone seen the vid where rvd impersonates ultimate warrior?? trust go look it up on youtube its funny as hell..


----------



## Perverted King (May 15, 2008)

I really wonder if WWE will ever bring the CW Title back. They have a large number of CWs right now like  Super Crazy, Chavo Guerrero, Jamie Noble, Jimmy Yang Wang and Shanoon Moore. They have Matt Sydal and Eddie Colon(Carlito's brother) down in FCW. I was watching the CW Title match at Wrestlemania 20 a few moments ago and I realize how many good matches this title brought.

@konohakartel

Why would they even train together? RVD has stopped working out for sure. He has lost a lot of muscle mass.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 15, 2008)

Batista needs to stay on Smackdown.


----------



## RadishMan (May 15, 2008)

Honestly WWE will NEVER book the Cruisers above a novelty act. And the WWE fans have been exposed to not take them seriously, so there's no point in trying. None of the belts matter besides the WWE Belt and the Imposter World Title.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 15, 2008)

^I agree 100%. All of the other titles have lost their prestigious and importance.


----------



## konohakartel (May 15, 2008)

well he is helping Warrior get back in shape for his NWE return. RVD isnt in the shape he used to be but that doenst mean he doesnt know wat it takes to be in fighting shape.


----------



## Perverted King (May 15, 2008)

WWE is aware that their mid-card titles and tag titles are shit now. That's why they are improving them slowly.


----------



## RadishMan (May 15, 2008)

If by slowly you mean unable to measure the speed with existing technology, then yeah...

US title they work with. Women's title they try at points. The IC title is a forgotten championship. People who hold it never defend it on PPV, let alone free TV. In fact, Jeff Monday night is probably the first person in months (years?) to say he wants to win it.


----------



## Yakamashi (May 15, 2008)

Womens and IC title lost their prestige awhile ago. Both of them not being defended at Wrestlemania is clear proof of that.



Rated R Superstar said:


> ^I agree 100%. All of the other titles have lost their prestigious and importance.



Who the hell is that in your sig??????


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 15, 2008)

Yakamashi said:


> Womens and IC title lost their prestige awhile ago. Both of them not being defended at Wrestlemania is clear proof of that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Yakamashi (May 15, 2008)

Edge has always been one of the better heels, but I've stated on so many occasions the whole Edge x Vickie thing is horrible in more ways than one.  Randy is probably top heel right now but that'll all change one H's does a heel turn.


----------



## RadishMan (May 15, 2008)

The Women's Title has never really been prestigious. Least in WWE. Whenever people think of it, they think piss break.


----------



## Yakamashi (May 15, 2008)

I always thought it had decent credibility when the women wrestlers were decent E.g. Molly holly, Gail Kim, Victoria. Insertion of the Diva search contest pretty much added to its demise as you had people like Candice winning the title over Mickie/Victoria etc.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 15, 2008)

Yakamashi said:


> I always thought it had decent credibility when the women wrestlers were decent E.g. Molly holly, Gail Kim, Victoria. Insertion of the Diva search contest pretty much added to its demise as *you had people like Candice winning the title* over Mickie/Victoria etc.



Candace has stepped her game up though. She used to be shit, but has grown tremendously. She can wrestle.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 15, 2008)

Gail Kim was really awful when she was in the WWE and to be honest, she's not that much better now only that Kong is really *that* awesome. Also, Victoria has noticably regressed since the Trish feud in 2002/03 and I would say, personally, that Candace pre-injury was better than Victoria at the point when she won the Women's Title.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 15, 2008)

Yakamashi said:


> I always thought it had decent credibility when the women wrestlers were decent E.g. Molly holly, Gail Kim, Victoria. Insertion of the Diva search contest pretty much added to its demise as you had *people like Candice winning the title *over Mickie/Victoria etc.



But Candace has stepped her game up. She has grown tremendously, and is capable of hanging with the likes of Mickie, Victoria, etc. She can wrestle.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 15, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> *Gail Kim was really awful when she was in the WWE and to be honest*, she's not that much better now only that Kong is really *that* awesome.



I agree. She sucked to the fullest. I cant believe she actually won the title on her first night, in that battle royal. That shit was crazy. She should not have won. The WWE had the nerve to push her, and hype up her debut, like she was a big deal or something.


----------



## RadishMan (May 15, 2008)

"Female Rey Mysterio" ha ha.

It's a shame she was coming into her own in 04 with her submission hold and then they hotshotted it to Trish. Granted that Heel Trish was probably the BEST promoer ever... but still.


----------



## Rock Lee (May 15, 2008)

Gail wasn't awful she just didn't have any one in the wwe up to her level that can put on a good match,now she is shining in tna you guys can enjoy your kelly kelly vs whoever matches.Seriously no female wrestler is even up too par with gail kim.And if you want to talk about the whole womens division in general wwe is shit compare to tna's women division.


----------



## RadishMan (May 16, 2008)

That's true. Up until Ashley no one was at Gail's level of botchness...

She improved somewhat, but her first run was pretty bad.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 16, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> Gail wasn't awful *she just didn't have any one in the wwe up to her level that can put on a good match*,now she is shining in tna you guys can enjoy your kelly kelly vs whoever matches.Seriously *no female wrestler is even up too par with gail kim*.And if you want to talk about *the whole womens division in general wwe is shit compare to tna's women division.*



Lita was a far better wrestler than Gail Kim could ever dream of being. I believe both Lita, Trish, and Victoria were there when Gail Kim was there.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 16, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> Gail wasn't awful she just didn't have any one in the wwe up to her level that can put on a good match


Yes. She. Was. Molly Holly, Victoria, Lita, and Trish were MILES above her talent-wise when she was in the WWE. Just because she doesn't suck now doesn't mean that she didn't back then.



> now she is shining in tna you guys can enjoy your kelly kelly vs whoever matches.


She's shining now because the people she's working with don't have to cover for her when she fucks up and looks like a deer caught in a pair of high-beams like she did when she was in the WWE. And what's with the Kelly-Kelly thing? Nobody was talking about the E's current women's division.



> Seriously no female wrestler is even up too par with gail kim.


"No female wrestler"? If you're talking about the WWE alone, I can name at least 4 or 5 that are either as good or better than Gail is currently. And while I highly doubt she'll be anywhere near as good as Gail, Kelly-Kelly seems to actually want to improve as how she works now is about 1000% better than how she was during that horrific match with Layla she had a few months back where she was blowing shit left and right.



> And if you want to talk about the whole womens division in general wwe is shit compare to tna's women division.


And when has anyone here said anything to the contrary?


----------



## Perverted King (May 16, 2008)

Gail Kim is just horrible. I put her in the level of Ashley. She had a few botches on Impact.


----------



## RadishMan (May 16, 2008)

That ain't right. You're not giving Ashley enough credit for her nickname "Botchley"...

Let's change the subject.

Santino... best reason to watch Raw?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 16, 2008)

^He's good on the mic....that's all. He's not the best reason to watch RAW. As a matter of fact, he's overated. I hate it when people act like his promo's are "The Rock level".


----------



## Rock Lee (May 16, 2008)

Some of you are right in a way,WWE fucked gail by hyping her up like that and putting her on a live show in a major organization.But it doesn't take away the fact that she is a gifted athlete,who cares if he she botched alot shelton benjamin and jeff hardy bothes alot and it doesn't take away the fact that they are two of the most gifted wrestlers in the wwe.


Santino is overated like rated r said,his mic skills aren't all that and his wrestling skills suck.


----------



## Broleta (May 16, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> Gail Kim is just horrible. I put her in the level of Ashley. She had a few botches on Impact.



Lmfao. When's the last time you watched one of her matches? 3 years ago? She's one of the best women wrestlers right now.


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (May 16, 2008)

Gail Kim and The Voodoo Queen are my favorite wrestlers in TNA right now.  I have to say the TNA Knockouts are the main reason I'm watching the show.  They really seem to be pushing Angelina Love to be the next contender for that title.  The whole Angle/AJ/Karen angle is tedious.  I really wish they would end that bit.


----------



## RadishMan (May 16, 2008)

Gail might not even be the best woman wrestler in TNA, let alone WWE. Plus there's Shimmer...

Santino is hilarious. He's a midcard comedy act, and that's all. Still outside of maybe this HBK storyline, there isn't much else on Raw that draws me in as much.


----------



## Perverted King (May 16, 2008)

Santino can wrestle more than he has shown. Trust Me! He's a great wrestler. His gimmick doesn't allow to go far. His mic skills are great but nowhere near The Rock.

@Broleta

I watch TNA every week and she's still very sloopy.


----------



## Rock Lee (May 16, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> Santino can wrestle more than he has shown. Trust Me! He's a great wrestler. His gimmick doesn't allow to go far. His mic skills are great but nowhere near The Rock.
> 
> @Broleta
> 
> I watch TNA every week and she's still very sloopy.



I don't know what TNA show your watching but she is one of TNA's solid workers.Any loyal tna fan would know that.


----------



## Perverted King (May 16, 2008)

She botches a lot for her experience. That's what I'm trying to say.


----------



## konohakartel (May 16, 2008)

The thing is that TNA goes and recruits indy wretlers with talent. WWE goes 4 the playmates and trains them to fight.


----------



## RadishMan (May 16, 2008)

Blame Johnny Ace for that one. But you're also assuming WWE fans WANT to see women's wrestling. If they did, Vince would provide it. But they don't care about that. So he gives them what more fans care about.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 16, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Blame Johnny Ace for that one. But *you're also assuming WWE fans WANT to see women's wrestling. If they did, Vince would provide it. But they don't care about that. So he gives them what more fans care about*.



This isn't true at all. Go to any prowrestling forum on the net, and you'll see why this is untrue. The WWE is constantly bashed for not showing actual women's wrestling(they are slowly starting to). Ashley is bashed all the time because she sucks. We do want women's wrestling, it's just that Mcmahon and the wwe insiders don't want to showcase that.


----------



## Rock Lee (May 16, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Blame Johnny Ace for that one. But you're also assuming WWE fans WANT to see women's wrestling. If they did, Vince would provide it. But they don't care about that. So he gives them what more fans care about.



You think vince gives a crap about what we fans want to see,its all about what he personally wants to see.Seriously i don't give a damn about bra and panties matches or some stupid lingerie match.Vince likes that stuff so he puts it on.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 16, 2008)

Saying that the WWE recruits only playmates makes no sense when looking at the women they have on the roster and seeing that 5 or 6 of them weren't models beforehand(Katie, Mickie, Beth, Melina, and Nattie. Not sure about Cherry, though) and of the ones that were models or weren't involved with the business beforehand actually turned into a decent wrestler in her own right(Candace).



> This isn't true at all. Go to any prowrestling forum on the net, and you'll see why this is untrue. The WWE is constantly bashed for not showing actual women's wrestling(they are slowly starting to).


In all fairness, internet fans barely make up 10%(or a little more) of the WWE's actual fanbase, so guys like us bitching generally amounts to shit because the WWE caters more towards the non-hardcores who don't give a shit about workrate and other smart mark terms that wrestlers laugh at us for using.


----------



## RadishMan (May 16, 2008)

WWE fans don't give a shit about women's wrestling. If they did, the diva matches wouldn't be filled with silence. They show some "ohhh ahhh" when a woman gets her topped removed. That right there tells me they care more about puppies then a 5 minute contested match between two solid workers.

But then again these same fans who want it, also believe the divas are better workers then the men. LOL.


----------



## Rock Lee (May 16, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> WWE fans don't give a shit about women's wrestling. If they did, the diva matches wouldn't be filled with silence. They show some "ohhh ahhh" when a woman gets her topped removed. That right there tells me they care more about puppies then a 5 minute contested match between two solid workers.
> 
> But then again these same fans who want it, also believe the divas are better workers then the men. LOL.



Those fans don't give a shit because its shoved down there face all the time.Thats the problem with the WWE they shove crap in your face all the time like HHH,big generic tall dudes and especially those pathetic women gimmick matches,vince gets dull,boring,stale crap over not because the fans want to see it because it gives him a hardon.


----------



## Perverted King (May 16, 2008)

Who do you guys think should switch brands in the upcoming draft in June?


----------



## konohakartel (May 16, 2008)

actually Melina was a model before getting bitten by the wrestling bug.


----------



## RadishMan (May 16, 2008)

Heh @ Melina being a model... she's got an amazing body, but she's definitley a butter face compared to the other divas.

@ Lee yeah Vince does shove his stuff down our throats, but we are not sheep. We are capable of making decisions. The fact that people come back to the body builders and playboy gals shows that the stuff eventually works. Vince does love big men, but those big guys tend to get more of a response from the crowd. It's not like fans eat it up. Khali gets nothing but contempt and "you can't wrestle" chants.

To me the drafts have never done much for me. Switching 5 guys tends to do little. Seriously outside of maybe Cena... has anyone really benefitted from a draft?

Move a guy like HHH or HBK to SD! and then I'll shut up.


----------



## Perverted King (May 16, 2008)

Shawn Michaels goes to church on Tuesdays. HHH is to selfish to move to Smackdown.


----------



## konohakartel (May 16, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> Shawn Michaels goes to church on Tuesdays. HHH is to selfish to move to Smackdown.



No HHH just doesnt like to work on Tuesday.....


----------



## RadishMan (May 16, 2008)

Cherry rules.

Somehow I see Taker mowing through Familia. He does good in handicap matches...


----------



## konohakartel (May 16, 2008)

prolly gonna hit a dbl dbl corner splash and a big boot in a row


----------



## Rock Lee (May 16, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Lee yeah Vince does shove his stuff down our throats, but we are not sheep. We are capable of making decisions. The fact that people come back to the body builders and playboy gals shows that the stuff eventually works. Vince does love big men, but those big guys tend to get more of a response from the crowd. It's not like fans eat it up. Khali gets nothing but contempt and "you can't wrestle" chants.



What else do you call someone who enjoys stuff fed to them,you can them a sheep and the average wwe fan is a sheep.The average wwe fan thinks they don't have an alternative but i know better.There is TNA,ROH,NJPW if i want a womens fed there is SHIMMER.


----------



## RadishMan (May 16, 2008)

The average fan doesn't want an alternative though. They see TNA and think "meh, it's not WWE"...

TNA seriously needs good marketing and some improved production values. Say what you will about WWE's product, but their production is next to none.


----------



## Rock Lee (May 16, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> *The average fan doesn't want an alternative though. They see TNA and think "meh, it's not WWE*"...
> 
> TNA seriously needs good marketing and some improved production values. Say what you will about WWE's product, but their production is next to none.



No kidding why would they want anything else when the same garbage thats labeled "sports entertainment" has been fed to them for the longest.I'll agree with you on the marketing but there production value is good in my opinion.


----------



## Rock Lee (May 16, 2008)

TNA Knockouts commercial:

"We don't settle grudges with pillow fights, bikini's, and lingerie. Screw that. We're not Barbies playing wrestling dress up - that's for Divas. We're real athletes, we take real risks. We embrace physicality - that's where they draw the line. The line we cross every time we enter the six sided ring. Like what you see? Good."

Pure f**king ownage.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 16, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> What else do you call someone who enjoys stuff fed to them,you can them a sheep and the average wwe fan is a sheep.The average wwe fan thinks they don't have an alternative but i know better.There is TNA,ROH,NJPW if i want a womens fed there is SHIMMER.


Wow. Did Vince piss in your corn flakes today or something? Your average wrestling fan PERIOD is a sheep. All hardcore fans are sheep, it just all depends on what field you like to graze in, so calling all WWE fans "sheep" is just stupid. TNA fans are sheep, ROH fans are sheep, SHIMMER, CZW, NWA, Chikara... all of their fans are sheep no matter how much they like to pretend they aren't. We may venture out to different fields every now and then and some may even stay in other fields, but in the end, we are all still sheep.


----------



## Perverted King (May 16, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> TNA Knockouts commercial:
> 
> "We don't settle grudges with pillow fights, bikini's, and lingerie. Screw that. We're not Barbies playing wrestling dress up - that's for Divas. We're real athletes, we take real risks. We embrace physicality - that's where they draw the line. The line we cross every time we enter the six sided ring. Like what you see? Good."
> 
> Pure f**king ownage.


Never seen it but sounds awesome. WWE just got raped.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 17, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> Never seen it but sounds awesome. WWE just got raped.




Response to Rock Lee: You can praise TNA all you want. It's your opinion. The knockouts may be superior to the diva's, I'll admit they are. But what about the male division? This is where WWE shits all over TNA. Some of you may disagree, but here goes...

The WWE talent(not the females) are superior to TNA'S talent. Yeah, that's right, I said it!!!

Let's the debating and arguing began....


----------



## RadishMan (May 17, 2008)

That TNA commercial sounds very defensive, but good in a way. I like the one Leila or whatever did for Raw Fan Nation. Real shame she never got a contract because she seemed to really want it.

Honestly TNA should just be a Knockout ONLY division


----------



## konohakartel (May 17, 2008)

Lately TNAs biggest draw has been the Knockouts. TNA knows this and is plannin on giving the Knockouts more air time.


----------



## Perverted King (May 17, 2008)

I'm not surprised that TNA Knockouts are so watched. Have you seen Velvet Sky and Angelina Love? Those 2 are extremely popular.

@Rated R Superstar

WWE has more talent but there's just a few problems. Unlike TNA, WWE doesn't know how to use it. WWE Superstars are very limited and WWE has banned moves. Let's not forget WWE's new style of wrestling or should I say story telling.


----------



## Rock Lee (May 17, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Wow. Did Vince piss in your corn flakes today or something? Your average wrestling fan PERIOD is a sheep. All hardcore fans are sheep, it just all depends on what field you like to graze in, so calling all WWE fans "sheep" is just stupid. TNA fans are sheep, ROH fans are sheep, SHIMMER, CZW, NWA, Chikara... all of their fans are sheep no matter how much they like to pretend they aren't. We may venture out to different fields every now and then and some may even stay in other fields, but in the end, we are all still sheep.



I don't consider myself a sheep at all,i don't mark out to crap 
thats force on me.


----------



## RadishMan (May 17, 2008)

6 matches for a PPV (unless they add Henry/Show?) and one being a 5 minute diva match... I'm all for making long matches, but this is gonna be a stretch...


----------



## Perverted King (May 17, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> 6 matches for a PPV (unless they add Henry/Show?) and one being a 5 minute diva match... I'm all for making long matches, but this is gonna be a stretch...



I think the Divas match will get some time. I say around 10 minutes. WWE is trying to improve their division. TripleH/Orton and Taker/Edge will probably take 20 minutes each. HBK/Jericho could take 15-18 minutes. Kane and Punk/Miz and Morrison will take about 10 minutes. Big Show/Henry will most likely be added although I hope not. I was hoping for Shelton/Kofi but Part 3 of their feud will be on ECW this Tuesday.


----------



## Rock Lee (May 17, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Response to Rock Lee: You can praise TNA all you want. It's your opinion. The knockouts may be superior to the diva's, I'll admit they are. But what about the male division? This is where WWE shits all over TNA. Some of you may disagree, but here goes...
> 
> The WWE talent(not the females) are superior to TNA'S talent. Yeah, that's right, I said it!!!
> 
> Let's the debating and arguing began....



lol,its easy to simple say it but you have to back you words up but on that issue though there is no way one could say which has the better talent unless you compare each superstar which would take a long f**king time.So lets just compare the champions.


Samoa Joe&HHH,any idiot with any knowlegde of wrestling can see that hhh has a limited moveset that he has use for over 15 years.Joe does it all he can hang with the cruieserweights and hang with the big boys in a slow match.WINNER=*SAMOA JOE*


Petey Williams&*****,Williams is a talented cruiserweight that has put on great matches every time i see him in the ring and his finisher is the baddest finisher of all time,i'm talking about the canadian destroyer.Well the wwe doesn't really give a shit about their cruieserweights which is why they retired their own cruieserweight belt.WINNER=*Petey Williams*


Mickie James& Awesome Kong,mickie james is a talent amongst non talented divas which is a shame because if she had the right talent working with her she can put on some awesome matches.Kong is one lady who has paid her dues by wrestling in japan and other feds sharpning her skills,now she shines in tna.*TIE*



I can't compare the tag champions because tna is currently holding a tournament and smackdown doesn't have a champion.


----------



## RadishMan (May 17, 2008)

Not sure how you can praise Joe.

He's nothing but a Umaga ripoff.



On a serious note, everyone is wrestling has a "limited" moveset. They pull out their signature moves, but they do much more then that. Joe is not exactly hanging with "big" men on the same scale as WWE stars. Their "monsters" in Abyss and Hernandez are big fish in small ponds. HHH is more then capable of having good believeable matches with smaller guys. And he can do it in a way that makes it seem like they have a shot. Maven, TAKA, Tajiri to make examples.

Petey Williams and his current gimmick are nice, but be honest here. Petey in the ring is quite boring until he signals for the finisher. It's badass looking, but quite possible the most choreographed move in the sport. Not to mention he stole it from Murdoch 

Mickie James, she's in a class all her own. Mad over with the crowd. Great mic skills and can play heel or face convincingly without sounding forced. Not to mention she outpopped smark/mark loved Trish at WrestleMania. There are tons of talented ladies for her to work with. Melina, The Phoenix and to a lesser extent Candice and Maria.

There's much more to comparison then ringskill. One thing that WWE has over TNA in superstars that are over in large capacities. HHH is probably a better mic worker then most of the TNA roster minus Christian, who probably comes just behind Trips.


----------



## Rock Lee (May 17, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Not sure how you can praise Joe.
> 
> *He's nothing but a Umaga ripoff.*
> 
> ...




I don't know if your joking but the wwe start pushing umaga after joe's success in tna those bastards even tried to ripped off his name by calling umaga the saman bulldozer which is a blantant ripped off of the samoan submission machine.Hell at least tna has the balls to make joe champion.

I'm sorry but thats bullshit HHH is probably one of the stalest guys on the mic in the industry today.Only marks fall for that cheap bs time and time again.You know what hhh has put himself on television so much he better have some kind of mic skills lol.There is much more then mic skills but i mainly watch wrestling for the wrestling not the soap opera bullshit.


----------



## Broleta (May 17, 2008)

Aurgh so much fail in this thread over the last day or so.. Joe is an Umaga ripoff? He went into the future? :|

I would expect WWE to have a much, much, much, much superior roster to TNA because they are an extremely large company compared with TNA and they have _a lot_ more money and resources at their disposal. However, it doesn't matter if they have better talent (which I don't think they do but its debatable ie. WWE flagship is the dreaded John Cena whereas TNA flagship is olympic champion Kurt Angle, a man who WWE hailed as the best wrestler in their company and in the world) because the matches are watered down. 

Why is this? Why do we see endless amounts of headlocks in WWE? It probably has something to do with the fact that the guys are on the road busting their ass for about 250 days a year, iirc. This is also what I think is a major reasoning behind Chris Benoit becoming an hero.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 17, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> I don't consider myself a sheep at all,i don't mark out to crap
> thats force on me.


First off, I never said marking out to stuff signified being a sheep, being a wrestling fan in general makes all of us sheep. Secondly, all a push basically is forcing a wrestler/group down the fans' throats. Why else do you think the focus of the push is all over the show that they're on? It's how all the big names get over initially because it makes them look important and once they do get over, you can scale back the TV time they get because they've been accepted. It's Promoting 101.



> lol,its easy to simple say it but you have to back you words up but on that issue though there is no way one could say which has the better talent unless you compare each superstar which would take a long f**king time.So lets just compare the champions.


It's a lot easier than you think.



> Samoa Joe&HHH,any idiot with any knowlegde of wrestling can see that hhh has a limited moveset that he has use for over 15 years.Joe does it all he can hang with the cruieserweights and hang with the big boys in a slow match.WINNER=SAMOA JOE


*Movesets mean shit.* I'm tired of always having to say this. I don't think much of either guy and think Taker, Orton, and Cena shit on both of them. 




> Petey Williams&*****,Williams is a talented cruiserweight that has put on great matches every time i see him in the ring and his finisher is the baddest finisher of all time,i'm talking about the canadian destroyer.Well the wwe doesn't really give a shit about their cruieserweights which is why they retired their own cruieserweight belt.WINNER=Petey Williams


Petey Williams fucking sucks. God, there's at least 10 X-Division guys I could name off of the top of my head that are better than him and probably another 4 or 5 if I thought about it a bit more. And then there's the WWE cruisers like Rey, Noble, Yang, and Moore who are easily better workers than Petey could ever wish to be.




> On a serious note, everyone is wrestling has a "limited" moveset. They pull out their signature moves, but they do much more then that. Joe is not exactly hanging with "big" men on the same scale as WWE stars. Their "monsters" in Abyss and Hernandez are big fish in small ponds. HHH is more then capable of having good believeable matches with smaller guys. And he can do it in a way that makes it seem like they have a shot. Maven, TAKA, Tajiri to make examples.
> 
> Petey Williams and his current gimmick are nice, but be honest here. Petey in the ring is quite boring until he signals for the finisher. It's badass looking, but quite possible the most choreographed move in the sport.


We might as well just stop talking about it now because Radish just ended it. 




> I don't know if your joking but the wwe start pushing umaga after joe's success in tna those bastards even tried to ripped off his name by calling umaga the saman bulldozer which is a blantant ripped off of the samoan submission machine.Hell at least tna has the balls to make joe champion.


The smiley should've made it obvious that he was joking, dude. Lighten up a lil bit.




> I would expect WWE to have a much, much, much, much superior roster to TNA because they are an extremely large company compared with TNA and they have a lot more money and resources at their disposal. However, it doesn't matter if they have better talent *(which I don't think they do but its debatable ie. WWE flagship is the dreaded John Cena whereas TNA flagship is olympic champion Kurt Angle, a man who WWE hailed as the best wrestler in their company and in the world)* because the matches are watered down.




Sooooo, you only believe the WWE Hype Machine? when it involves TNA guys, eh? Kurt was never the best wrestler in the company(or the world for that matter) at any point during his time there.




> Why is this? Why do we see endless amounts of headlocks in WWE?


Endless? Outside of Orton, whose offense revolves around punishing the head, who else uses headlocks after the first minute or so into the match? Headlocks and tie-ups are used as transitions into dominant position up til the point where someone gets frustrated and throws a punch. It's been a wrestling staple for YEARS before now and still works, so why get rid of it if it's not broken?



> It probably has something to do with the fact that the guys are on the road busting their ass for about 250 days a year, iirc. This is also what I think is a major reasoning behind Chris Benoit becoming an hero.




Benoit did the SAME SHIT his entire career. Germany, Japan, WCW, ECW, WCW again, WWE... he did it *everywhere* because that's one of the first things you learn when training to become a wrestler.


----------



## Broleta (May 17, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Sooooo, you only believe the WWE Hype Machine™ when it involves TNA guys, eh? Kurt was never the best wrestler in the company(or the world for that matter) at any point during his time there.



Nope I don't believe it and I never said that. Stop putting words into my mouth. I used that in my argument because it is true that they hyped him like that.




Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Endless?


Not literally obviously. I used exageration to express my argument in a clearer way.



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Outside of Orton, whose offense revolves around punishing the head, who else uses headlocks after the first minute or so into the match?


Dunno, I don't think there is anyone else that focuses on the head (maybe MVP to an extent) but I see a lot of guys use sleepers and rest holds in WWE and it's very boring. I first noticed it was so bad last year when I was watching RAW and it was Shelton Benjamin vs someone (Carlito?) and I remember being excited about the match only for it to be a fest of headlocks. An excellent spot monkey like Benjamin. Doing headlocks the whole match. Aurghhhh. More recently the KOTR final this year was about 4 minutes long and about 3 minutes of it was them laying on the mat.



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Headlocks and tie-ups are used as transitions into dominant position up til the point where someone gets frustrated and throws a punch. It's been a wrestling staple for YEARS before now and still works, so why get rid of it if it's not broken?


Because times have changed. Society has changed and hardly anyone wants to watch two guys cuddling in the ring when they know it isn't real. I'm not saying that it should be cut out totally because I am a very big fan of focused wrestling where a guy singles out a body part with submissions but it's not being used like that most of the time. Look at Undertaker's "that submission hold" - he doesn't even work the throat in the match.



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Benoit did the SAME SHIT his entire career. Germany, Japan, WCW, ECW, WCW again, WWE... he did it everywhere because that's one of the first things you learn when training to become a wrestler.


What are you talking about? Did what his whole career? Wrestled too much? Yeah that paid off well for his family.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 17, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> lol,its easy to simple say it but you have to back you words up but on that issue though there is no way one could say which has the better talent unless you compare each superstar which would take a long f**king time.So lets just compare the champions.
> 
> 
> *Samoa Joe&HHH,any idiot with any knowlegde of wrestling can see that hhh has a limited moveset that he has use for over 15 years.Joe does it all he can hang with the cruieserweights and hang with the big boys in a slow match.WINNER=SAMOA JOE*
> ...



HHH does have a limited moveset, i'll admit. But he didn't have one all the time. If you watch his very first match with the wwe, you'll see that he was a much better wrestler, and had different moves. I just wanted to point that out.

Oh, and screw HHH. Let's compare Joe to Taker...nuff said! Taker is better than Joe. 

Petey Williams may be a good wrestler, but he has nothing on Rey Mysterio. . Awesome Kong is better than Mickie, i'll agree.


----------



## RadishMan (May 17, 2008)

Shelton, while I won't praise him for more then he is, is currently a heel. Isn't it the heels job to wear down the face to make the big comeback, ala headlocks and rest holds?

Things like a CHOKEHOLD or an ANKLELOCK don't need working on because that shit hurts regardless. And we're not seriously gonna blame "wrestling" on what happened are we? Mrs. Foley's baby boy's familia better lock their doors then...

Define "limited moveset". I used to be a big Cena hater (still am) that would call him out on that with his moves of doom, but that was usually because he did it in succession. Thing is guys NEED signature moves so we can tell them apart. Otherwise it's just indy madness and there's no distinguishing things about anyone.


----------



## Rock Lee (May 17, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> HHH does have a limited moveset, i'll admit. But he didn't have one all the time. If you watch his very first match with the wwe, you'll see that he was a much better wrestler, and had different moves. I just wanted to point that out.
> 
> *Oh, and screw HHH. Let's compare Joe to Taker...nuff said! Taker is better than Joe.*
> 
> Petey Williams may be a good wrestler, but he has nothing on Rey Mysterio. . Awesome Kong is better than Mickie, i'll agree.



Sorry but hhh moves have been the same since he was in wcw.Go and compare the video clips.

Man i can't beleive you even said something like that,i give taker props because he does shit that hhh and cena can't do but if were taking about pure athletic ability taker can't compare to joe.


----------



## Rock Lee (May 17, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Shelton, while I won't praise him for more then he is, is currently a heel. Isn't it the heels job to wear down the face to make the big comeback, ala headlocks and rest holds?
> 
> Things like a CHOKEHOLD or an ANKLELOCK don't need working on because that shit hurts regardless. And we're not seriously gonna blame "wrestling" on what happened are we? Mrs. Foley's baby boy's familia better lock their doors then...
> 
> Define "limited moveset". I used to be a big Cena hater (still am) that would call him out on that with his moves of doom, but that was usually because he did it in succession. Thing is guys NEED signature moves so we can tell them apart. Otherwise it's just indy madness and there's no distinguishing things about anyone.




Have you ever watch an indy fed,its easy for me to distinguish between feds and i don't need generic wrestling moves for me too see that.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 17, 2008)

Broleta said:


> Aurgh so much fail in this thread over the last day or so.. Joe is an Umaga ripoff? He went into the future? :|
> 
> I would expect WWE to have a much, much, much, much superior roster to TNA because they are an extremely large company compared with TNA and they have _a lot_ more money and resources at their disposal. However, it doesn't matter if they have better talent (which I don't think they do but its debatable ie. WWE flagship is the dreaded John Cena whereas TNA flagship is *olympic champion Kurt Angle, a man who WWE hailed as the best wrestler in their company and in the world)* because the matches are watered down.
> 
> Why is this? Why do we see endless amounts of headlocks in WWE? It probably has something to do with the fact that the guys are on the road busting their ass for about 250 days a year, iirc. This is also what I think is a major reasoning behind Chris Benoit becoming an hero.



Let's get one thing straight. Kurt Angle is a great wrestler, but he is not the best in the world...period. Just because that overated Bret Hart(who had the screwjob coming to him, that's what happens when you dont listen to your boss!!!) said he is, doesnt mean he is. People have rode the "angle is the best" bandwagon for years. Shit, HBK is shits all over Angle, when it comes to wrestling ability. He is much better than Angle, and this is coming from me, an angle fan.


----------



## Perverted King (May 17, 2008)

You can have all the moves in a wrestling match in TNA but it doesn't matter. TNA guys lack something WWE guys have and that's *Ring Psychology*.


----------



## Rock Lee (May 17, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> You can have all the moves in a wrestling match in TNA but it doesn't matter. *TNA guys lack something WWE guys have and that's Ring Psychology.*



Why do you keep coming back to tna,i'm not a mark unlike the wwe sheep/marks i watch others fed and not stuck on tna like they are stuck on the wwe.

Thats your opinion and i can respect it but i can say wwe guys lack *wrestling ability* and in my opinion wrestling is suppose to be that wrestling not guys running there mouths off for minutes.


----------



## RadishMan (May 17, 2008)

Angle won a GOLD MEDAL with a broken freaking neck. He is the best in the world!


----------



## Perverted King (May 17, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> Why do you keep coming back to tna,i'm not a mark unlike the wwe sheep/marks i watch others fed and not stuck on tna like they are stuck on the wwe.
> 
> Thats your opinion and i can respect it but i can say wwe guys lack *wrestling ability* and in my opinion wrestling is suppose to be that wrestling not guys running there mouths off for minutes.



Do you even realize what your saying? WWE guys lack wrestling ability? Sure they are limited but unlike TNA you don't see multiple wrestlers doing the same move over and over. It gets boring and stale. WWE has their guys limited for a reason. It makes each wrestler different from each other and like I said unlike WWE wrestlers, TNA wrestlers need to learn ring psychology. They need to learn how to tell a story in the ring. If Ric Flair had Moonsaults and Springboard Dropkicks but didn't have ring phychology, he wouldn't have the same fame as today. You think a Ric Flair and Ricky Steamboat classic was great becuase of the moveset only? Let's not also forget charisma which WWE clearly rapes TNA.

As far as running their mouth for minutes. Is called "Promos" and "Selling". That's how you make money for the company. In order to continue the wrestling business successfully you have to make a good amount of money. TNA's idea of selling is having gimmick matches on every PPV and that's not exactly smart.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 17, 2008)

Broleta said:


> Nope I don't believe it and I never said that. Stop putting words into my mouth. I used that in my argument because it is true that they hyped him like that.


You were comparing Kurt to Cena and brought it up, so what reason warrented using the WWE trying to cash in on Angle's amateur accomplishments? It doesn't help your argument(or whatever point you were trying to make) at all.




> Not literally obviously. I used exageration to express my argument in a clearer way.


Didn't really succeed, but whatever.



> Dunno, I don't think there is anyone else that focuses on the head (maybe MVP to an extent) but I see a lot of guys use sleepers and rest holds in WWE and it's very boring.


It's generally a heel thing, though. Only guys who can't put together a match worth a damn resort to just sitting in a resthold til they think of something else to do. I think HHH is the only person I've seen that busts out a sleeper while being a face(which is insanely fucking stupid, IMO).



> I first noticed it was so bad last year when I was watching RAW and it was Shelton Benjamin vs someone (Carlito?) and I remember being excited about the match only for it to be a fest of headlocks.


Well, it was Shelton and Carlito, so it was destined to suck. 



> More recently the KOTR final this year was about 4 minutes long and about 3 minutes of it was them laying on the mat.




You are familiar with Regal, aren't you? If so, seeing that it stayed on the mat would have been expected. And that's not even taking into account the angle behind the whole KOTR tourney and Regal fixing things to go his way while booking the top half in tiring match after tiring match.



> Because times have changed. Society has changed and hardly anyone wants to watch two guys cuddling in the ring when they know it isn't real.


Unless they're actively booing the opening exchanges for control in a match, why change them?



> saying that it should be cut out totally because I am a very big fan of focused wrestling where a guy singles out a body part with submissions but it's not being used like that most of the time. Look at Undertaker's "that submission hold" - he doesn't even work the throat in the match.


I think we're talking about two different things here.



> What are you talking about? Did what his whole career? Wrestled too much? Yeah that paid off well for his family.


I was talking about the use of headlock and tie-up transitions at the beginning of a match, but like I said before, I think we're talking about two different things here.



> Man i can't beleive you even said something like that,i give taker props because he does shit that hhh and cena can't do but if were taking about pure athletic ability taker can't compare to joe.


Taker shits on Joe as a wrestler. Easily. Athletic ability alone doesn't make a great wrestler, hence why Shelton Benjamin is garbage. I don't think Joe is better than AJ Styles at this point as AJ has finally put it together like any other great wrestler finally learns to do. Hell, I haven't seen anything from Joe that would put him over current Cena, let alone 06/07 Cena.


----------



## Rock Lee (May 17, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> Do you even realize what your saying? WWE guys lack wrestling ability? Sure they are limited but unlike TNA you don't see multiple wrestlers doing the same move over and over. It gets boring and stale. *WWE has their guys limited for a reason*. It makes each wrestler different from each other and like I said unlike WWE wrestlers, TNA wrestlers need to learn ring psychology. They need to learn how to tell a story in the ring. If Ric Flair had Moonsaults and Springboard Dropkicks but didn't have ring phychology, he wouldn't have the same fame as today. You think a Ric Flair and Ricky Steamboat classic was great becuase of the moveset only? Let's not also forget charisma which WWE clearly rapes TNA.
> 
> As far as running their mouth for minutes. Is called "Promos" and "Selling". That's how you make money for the company. In order to continue the wrestling business successfully you have to make a good amount of money. TNA's idea of selling is having gimmick matches on every PPV and that's not exactly smart.




Well you can defend you beloved wwe product all you want but i don't want my wrestling limited and tons of boring promos thrown at me so i watch a little bit of everything.I'm not a company mark i watch other stuff unlike the wwe marks.You are so trying to make it the wwe vs tna but to me its like the wwe(big brother) vs everything else,you wwe marks need to broaden your horizon.


----------



## Perverted King (May 17, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> Well you can defend you beloved wwe product all you want but i don't want my wrestling limited and tons of boring promos thrown at me so i watch a little bit of everything.I'm not a company mark i watch other stuff unlike the wwe marks.You are so trying to make it the wwe vs tna but to be its like the wwe(big brother) vs everything else,you wwe marks need to broaden your horizon.



I'm not a WWE mark but the fact that you said WWE is boring becuase is limited is stupid to be honest. I'm a true wrestling fan and I'm just pointing out that TNA has more flaws than WWE. Not to mention TNA is filled with "Casual Fans".


----------



## Rock Lee (May 17, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> I'm not a WWE mark but the fact that you said WWE is boring becuase is limited is stupid to be honest. I'm a true wrestling fan and *I'm just pointing out that TNA has more flaws than WWE*. Not to mention TNA is filled with "Casual Fans".



Thats my *opinion* and its your opinion to say that its stupid,me and you have totally different taste in what we think is good wrestling.And you want get any argument about the flaw comment you made,wwe has been around forever compared to tna.

*Not to mention TNA is filled with "Casual Fans*

Thats your opinion and in my opinion wwe fans are the most casual wrestling fans.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 17, 2008)

So all fans of the WWE style are just casual wrestling fans, right? 

Close-minded guys like you that resort to fan-bashing when they can't make an actual point annoy me.


----------



## Rock Lee (May 17, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> So all fans of the WWE style are just casual wrestling fans, right?
> 
> Close-minded guys like you that resort to fan-bashing when they can't make an actual point annoy me.



LOL,you can't be serious i've only stated my opinions like everyone else and now since i'm giving my honest opnion on wwe and their fans its bashing,ive heard everyone state their honest opinions about tna and PV just called tna fans casual and yet you call me out.WWE fanboy/marks annoy me but i don't let it bother me.

WWE isn't the only fed in the world and in some peoples mind they don't hold the wwe as the standard for all things that are wrestling.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 17, 2008)

What PK said was stupid too, but you were the one who started with the fan-bashing with the "sheep" garbage and now you're using the term "marks" when you're one yourself. Trying to catagorize most wrestling fans like that makes you look like an idiot.


----------



## Rock Lee (May 17, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> What PK said was stupid too, but you were the one who started with the fan-bashing with the "sheep" garbage and now you're using the term "marks" when you're one yourself. Trying to catagorize most wrestling fans like that makes you look like an idiot.



I know there are many types of fans and the average wwe is totally different from your average wrestling fan who is willing to watch anything.


----------



## Perverted King (May 17, 2008)

Has anybody seen the Sandman lately? The guy is a complete mess. He showed up in a event on CZW and he was drunk and ended up sleeping in the ring.

Sabu is also a mess and he injured his back.

Also Lashley and Krystal are expected to have a baby. I hate Lashley. Lucky son of a bitch!


----------



## Broleta (May 17, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Let's get one thing straight. Kurt Angle is a great wrestler, but he is not the best in the world...period. Just because that overated Bret Hart(who had the screwjob coming to him, that's what happens when you dont listen to your boss!!!) said he is, doesnt mean he is. People have rode the "angle is the best" bandwagon for years. Shit, HBK is shits all over Angle, when it comes to wrestling ability. He is much better than Angle, and this is coming from me, an angle fan.



Jesus Christ, I never said he was the greatest wrestler in the world, I said that the WWE advertised him as the greatest wrestler in the world! It doesn't do your company any good when the person you advertise as the greatest jumps to the competition.


----------



## Perverted King (May 17, 2008)

TNA isn't competition...


----------



## Broleta (May 17, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> TNA isn't competition...



That's your opinion. There are two pro wrestling companies with TV deals right now. WWE and TNA. TNA is the closest thing to competition.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (May 17, 2008)

well I do tihnk that TNA women's division is better than WWEs. though i do think Melina is the best female wrestler in the WWE


----------



## Perverted King (May 17, 2008)

True. But competition is something like WCW who beat RAW in ratings for weeks straight. TNA is not even close to WWE in ratings. They don't even beat ECW.


----------



## RadishMan (May 17, 2008)

MMA is more competition then TNA. But TNA is as close to wrestling competition as it gets. Default only, but right now they aren't even a threat.


----------



## Rock Lee (May 17, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> True. But competition is something like WCW who beat RAW in ratings for weeks straight. TNA is not even close to WWE in ratings. They don't even beat ECW.



A true wrestling fan doesn't give a shit about ratings only the product and TNA's product is way better then the shit that the wwe gives,your a wwe mark.


----------



## Rock Lee (May 17, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> MMA is more competition then TNA. But TNA is as close to wrestling competition as it gets. Default only, but right now they aren't even a threat.



MMA is killing the wwe now marky.


----------



## Perverted King (May 17, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> A true wrestling fan doesn't give a shit about wrestling only the product and TNA's product is way better then the shit that the wwe gives,your a wwe mark.


I'm not a mark I speak the truth.


----------



## RadishMan (May 17, 2008)

We're all marks in the sense because very few "smarks" that post on message boards are truly smarks. If MMA IS in fact killing WWE, then I suppose my statement was correct in that they were more competition for WWE then TNA, who would kill to beat ECW's ratings...

TNA impact is laughably bad. Their PPVs and houseshows are fun, but their shows are nowhere near anything good.


----------



## Perverted King (May 17, 2008)

Actually their shows are getting better. They just need to cut the gimmick matches and stupid characters bashing WWE like Shark Boy. VKM didn't go anywhere so Shark Boy won't go further.


----------



## Perverted King (May 17, 2008)

*Night of Champions Updated Poster*


----------



## Rock Lee (May 17, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> We're all marks in the sense because very few "smarks" that post on message boards are truly smarks. If MMA IS in fact killing WWE, then I suppose my statement was correct in that they were more competition for WWE then TNA, who would kill to beat ECW's ratings...
> 
> TNA impact is laughably bad. Their PPVs and houseshows are fun, but their shows are nowhere near anything good.




And thats your personal opinion,all i can tell you and PV enjoy your WWE while i enjoy some of everything.I try not to put my focus in one fed.I'm going to go watch some old NJPW stuff now.


----------



## RadishMan (May 17, 2008)

I would be more then happy to give other feds a run, especially ROH. But since I don't have ready access to them, I stick to WWE. If those indy feds were on TV or I could follow them on a ready basis I would definitley give them a try.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 17, 2008)

Broleta said:


> Jesus Christ, I never said he was the greatest wrestler in the world, I said that the WWE advertised him as the greatest wrestler in the world! It doesn't do your company any good when the person you advertise as the greatest jumps to the competition.



I never said you did say that. I was talking about all the prowrestling journalists and so-called experts, who think Angle is the greatest thing since sliced fucking bread. HBK>Angle. It's a well known fact. The wwe never advertised Angle as the greatest wrestler.



Rock Lee said:


> A true wrestling fan doesn't give a shit about wrestling only the product and TNA's product is way better then the shit that the wwe gives,your a wwe mark.





And you're a TNA mark, but nobody complains.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 17, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> I know there are many types of fans and the average wwe is totally different from your average wrestling fan who is willing to watch anything.


You really don't seem to understand what I'm saying, do you? Here, I'll bold it for ya:

*You are a mark. So am I. Silver, PK, Rated, Broleta, and anyone else who claims to be a wrestling fan are marks, too. No amount of "I watch moar fedz than uuuuuu!" bullshit is ever going to change that you're a mark.*

Understand now?


----------



## Perverted King (May 17, 2008)

*Mysterio's Return Pushed Back*

-- Rey Mysterio was scheduled to return to the ring from bicep surgery next month. However, the company has pulled him from all house shows in June. No return date for Mysterio has been set either. WWE had plans for Mysterio to return at One Night Stand on 6/1 because its in his hometown of San Diego, but that's obviously off the cards. Additionally, prowrestling.NET is reporting that there is plenty of second guessing going on amongst officials on the decision to allow Rey to opt for a new surgical procedure that was supposed to reduce his recovery time from six months to six weeks. Mysterio acquired an infection during the initial surgery that led to even more procedures. Mysterio opted for a local surgeon that has been sued multiple times for malpractice instead of renown surgeon Dr. James Andrews.

WrestleZone.com

Note: What an idiot!


----------



## Rock Lee (May 17, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> And you're a TNA mark, but nobody complains.



I'm not a one fed mark,i enjoy it it all,i can't help it if the only thing that gets discuss around here is tna and wwe but mostly wwe.BTW nice sig and avy set LOL.




> A true wrestling fan doesn't give a shit about wrestling only the product and TNA's product is way better then the shit that the wwe gives,your a wwe mark


Sorry i meant to say ratings instead of wrestling sorry.


----------



## Rock Lee (May 18, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> You really don't seem to understand what I'm saying, do you? Here, I'll bold it for ya:
> 
> *You are a mark. So am I. Silver, PK, Rated, Broleta, and anyone else who claims to be a wrestling fan are marks, too. No amount of "I watch moar fedz than uuuuuu!" bullshit is ever going to chance that you're a mark.*
> 
> Understand now?



Yeah i fully understand you mr.guru but the term doesn't apply to me,

Mark, a fan who believes that the characters and events of some or all of professional wrestling are real.The term can also be applied to a fan who idolizes a particular wrestler, promotion, or style of wrestling to a point some might consider excessive

1.I know wrestling as in the characters and stupid shit like a live sex event isn't real.

2.I'm not a one promotion mark,i really enjoy it all,some have mention i'm a tna mark but i'm not.

The term mark doesn't apply to me.


----------



## RadishMan (May 18, 2008)

Yeah that Rey bit doesn't make sense. Why would he want that kind of risk?

IMO if you're not in the business, you're a mark. Hell I bet most of the guys in the lockerroom will say they are the BIGGEST marks.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 18, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> Yeah i fully understand you mr.guru but the term doesn't apply to me,
> 
> Mark, a fan who believes that the characters and events of some or all of professional wrestling are real.The term can also be applied to a fan who idolizes a particular wrestler, promotion, or style of wrestling to a point some might consider excessive
> 
> ...


... 

Oh Jeebus Tap-dancing Christ... do you know where the term originates from? You aren't in the fucking business, hence you are a *MARK*! It doesn't mean jackSHIT that you watch other feds. Hell, *I* watch other feds and know that I'm a mark. Unless you're actually working in the business yourself, you're a fucking mark. End. Of. Story.

God, this has to have been like the 5th time I've had to explain this shit...


----------



## RadishMan (May 18, 2008)

Show/Henry has been added. If it turns out better then Show/Khali... great. That match was fucking shit. Sad to see them put Show back to his shit booking against big men. He was awesome in ECW...

JBL/Cena - Never had a chance to see their I Quit match, but the WM21 was beyond awful. Not sure if this'll be any good without a gimmick...

HBK/Y2J - Obviously main reason to watch this PPV.

Women's Title - Mickie rules.

Cage Match - WWE Title is safe. I hope something big happens.

WHC - No caring much for this. Needed the gimmick more then HHH/RKO...


----------



## Perverted King (May 18, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Show/Henry has been added. If it turns out better then Show/Khali... great. That match was fucking shit. Sad to see them put Show back to his shit booking against big men. He was awesome in ECW...
> 
> JBL/Cena - Never had a chance to see their I Quit match, but the WM21 was beyond awful. Not sure if this'll be any good without a gimmick...
> 
> ...




Big Show/Henry will be better than Khali/Show. They had a match on Smackdown before Backlash and it wasn't all that bad. Mark Henry actually lifted the Big Show at one point.

You should go to YouTube and see the "I Quit Match" between Cena and JBL. It was a great match. By far Cena's best match.

HBK/Y2J will be the match of the night. Hopefully Jericho gets a much needed win with Batista interference.

Don't be surprise if Melina wins the Women's Title. WWE has been surprising lately. Mickie James is still the best choice.

The Steel Cage match will be good but hopefully the last Orton/HHH match for a long time.

The World Title will go to Undertaker hopefully. Obviously the purpose of this match is to write off Vickie for good and Edge for some time so he can take his time off.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 18, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> Big Show/Henry will be better than Khali/Show. They had a match on Smackdown before Backlash and it wasn't all that bad. Mark Henry actually lifted the Big Show at one point.
> 
> You should go to YouTube and see the "I Quit Match" between Cena and JBL. It was a great match. *By far Cena's best match*.
> 
> ...



You think so? I don't think that was his best match. As far as "Cena's best match" is concerned, it's a toss-up between "edge vs cena at unforgiven(ladder match), "cena vs hbk on raw", and "cena vs umage at royal rumble". I liked edge vs cena at unforgiven the best. I think that was his best match. The intensity, the psychology, the fucking emotion was extremely high in that match. It was the boiling point in that feud. Now that I think about it, that was Cena's best feud ever. It was also Edge's best feud, in my opinion. Both were in their prime at the time, especially Edge. That feud was really great, now that I look back on it.

Edit: Not to mention, the odds were "stacked againts Cena". The match took place in Edge's home country. The match was also Edge's specialty, the dreaded ladder match. The look on Cena's face after the match said it all.....

RVD vs Cena at O.N.S was also good. I heard that the audience was waiting for Cena after the ppv was over, outside so they could kick his ass. Stupid audience.


----------



## Perverted King (May 18, 2008)

I forgot about the TLC Match at Unforgiven. I agree that was Cena's best match and Edge's best feud.


----------



## Sarun (May 18, 2008)

PK, from which promotion did you got that sig?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 18, 2008)

From TNA.

Damn 10 character limit...


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 18, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> From TNA.
> 
> *Damn 10 character limit*...



What do you mean?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 18, 2008)

You can't post a reply unless it has at least 10 characters(words, symbols, punctuation marks, smilies). My "From TNA." only had 8 characters so I couldn't post it until it had or exceeded 10.


----------



## Perverted King (May 18, 2008)

According to Wrestling Observer, Jeff Hardy v. MVP might be added to Judgement Day. I don't know who this would exactly be played out. Probably with a backstage encounter between the 2 leading to a match between the 2. Somehow I think WWE might be planting the seeds between these 2 for a future feud.


----------



## RadishMan (May 18, 2008)

Cool with me.

PPV was lacking in enough stuff even with Henry/Show and we know not every match is gonna be long...


----------



## Perverted King (May 18, 2008)

Big Show/Henry hasn't been added on WWE.com. WWE still hasn't decided wheter they should add it or not. 

Wouldn't be suprised if Jeff Hardy/MVP happens. Hardy out pops Cena and HHH and having him on the PPV is a good move.

WWE should continue pushing him and not drop the ball with him like they did with RVD. Eveybody makes mistakes.


----------



## konohakartel (May 18, 2008)

ok some ppl need 2 realize that even wrestlers mark out...I think burke and Punk marked out for Flair a few months back.

I wont watch the ppv basically becuz im cheap. Dont really see how mvp/jeff would even build. THose two havent even seen eachother let alone been on the same show in a long time.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 18, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> Big Show/Henry hasn't been added on WWE.com. WWE still hasn't decided wheter they should add it or not.
> 
> Wouldn't be suprised if Jeff Hardy/MVP happens. Hardy out pops Cena and HHH and having him on the PPV is a good move.
> 
> WWE should continue pushing him and *not drop the ball with him like they did with RVD. Eveybody makes mistakes*.



It wasn't the WWE'S mistake, it was RVD's mistake. He got caught getting high as a kite, and it made the news, so he had to be punished. Keeping him as the wwe champ during a time like that, would make the company look bad. The WWE didn't drop the ball, RVD did.


----------



## Perverted King (May 18, 2008)

One Night Stand is 2 weeks away from Judgement Day. For some reason I'm looking forward to One Night Stand. Probably becuase Undertaker, Triple H and HBK are not injured.


----------



## Perverted King (May 18, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> It wasn't the WWE'S mistake, it was RVD's mistake. He got caught getting high as a kite, and it made the news, so he had to be punished. Keeping him as the wwe champ during a time like that, would make the company look bad. The WWE didn't drop the ball, RVD did.


I understand your point but he was a double champion. They made him drop both belts which wasn't the major issue of the punishment. RVD went out to job to Test, Hardcore Holly and some members of the New Breed most of his ECW run until Orton kick him in head. He was spit on in my opinion. McMahon should understand since he's a former drug user himself.


----------



## RadishMan (May 18, 2008)

Downloaded the HHH DVD and am slowly acquiring the Stone Cold one.

I bought the Benoit, Eddie, Flair, Bret, Taker and HBK DVDs... anyone else check these out?


----------



## Perverted King (May 18, 2008)

JD Stream

My most recent e-nemy.

The one in the middle.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 18, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Downloaded the HHH DVD and am slowly acquiring the Stone Cold one.
> 
> I bought the Benoit, Eddie, Flair, Bret, Taker and HBK DVDs... anyone else check these out?



You downloaded the HHH dvd? How is it? Is it good?


----------



## Perverted King (May 18, 2008)

Judgement Day = Worst PPV of the Year so far


----------



## RadishMan (May 18, 2008)

I spent the evening watching most of the Trips DVD due to loss of Internet.

It's like RVD's where Trips talks and they go to a match. I prefer the storytelling like in HBK's where he tells his bio as the main and the matches are watched as extras.

Just read the results. Taker/Edge ending without a champion is gay. Sets up a gimmick for the next bout. HIAC?


----------



## Perverted King (May 18, 2008)

I liked the finish for Undertaker/Edge becuase it sets up the next match perfectly. About time something in this feud was done right.


----------



## RadishMan (May 18, 2008)

I just hate when championship matches on PPVs get a no finish. The dreaded DQ for a PPV is just a spit in the face. But it was a filler PPV and all. If they don't do HIAC, I'd like to see them do a TLC.


----------



## RadishMan (May 18, 2008)

Actually with them just doing a Cage, a ladder match is better. They don't do many for the big belts and they've had some awesome ones before.

Taker/Jeff
Edge/Cena/Flair


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 18, 2008)

I hated the ending to the edge/taker match. It's time to end this feud, and a h.i.a.c match is just the right way to end it. Hardy vs mvp was a good match.


----------



## RadishMan (May 19, 2008)

I know Cole only does it to put Vickie over as a bitchy heel, but gimme a break.

The title can't change hands on a countout... Vickie is just following the rules.

Still irks me to this day he tried to sell Angle pinning Taker clean as "controversial".


----------



## Perverted King (May 19, 2008)

Undertaker/Edge will either have a Casket Match or a Last Ride Match at One Night Stand. If Vickie Guerrero isn't GM by that time, a Hell in a Cell it shall be. Vickie won't put Edge in a Hell in a Cell with Undertaker. It wouldn't make sense.

JBL/Cena seems to be continuing. I think it will either be a Texas Bullrope Match or a "I Quit" Match Part 2 between these 2.

Triple H/Orton will also continue sadly. I see a "No Holds Barred" stipulation added to it at One Night Stand or maybe "Last Man Standing II".

I'm also wondering what will happen with Chris Jericho now?


----------



## RadishMan (May 19, 2008)

Ah yes ONS is supposed to be "extreme" so having multiple stips during the show makes sense. Texas Bullrope would be fun. So long as it's touching four corners and not just a strap match as I've seen it done that way.

Also weird how every city in the world turns into a street fight.

Belfast Brawl...


----------



## Perverted King (May 19, 2008)

I still can't believe the Steel Cage match didn't have any blood at all. WWE is serious about aiming at kids.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 19, 2008)

I think Jericho should have won againts HBK. Jericho has been looking weak in the past three weeks. Getting superkicked by HBK twice on RAW.


----------



## Perverted King (May 19, 2008)

Not to mention HBK has been on a huge PPV winning streak.


----------



## Perverted King (May 19, 2008)

My One Night Stand Predictions

WWE Championship
Street Fight/Last Man Standing
Triple H(C) v. Randy Orton

World Heavyweight Championship
Casket/Last Ride/Hell in a Cell
Undertaker v. Edge

First Blood/No Holds Barred
Batista v. Shawn Michaels

Intercontinental Championship
Ladder Match
Chris Jericho(C) v. Jeff Hardy

Texas Bullrope/"I Quit"
John Cena v. JBL

WWE Tag Team Championships
Extreme Rules
The Miz and John Morrison(C) v. Kane and CM Punk

Women's Championship
Submission Match
Mickie James v. Natalia Neidhart

United States Championship
2/3 Falls
Matt Hardy(C) v. Shelton Benjamin


----------



## Immortal Flame (May 19, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> Undertaker/Edge will either have a Casket Match or a Last Ride Match at One Night Stand. If Vickie Guerrero isn't GM by that time, a Hell in a Cell it shall be. Vickie won't put Edge in a Hell in a Cell with Undertaker. It wouldn't make sense.
> 
> JBL/Cena seems to be continuing. I think it will either be a Texas Bullrope Match or a "I Quit" Match Part 2 between these 2.
> 
> ...



I'd love to see JBL and John Cena go at it again in an I Quit Match. I enjoyed watching their first I Quit Match a couple of years ago.


----------



## Rivayir (May 19, 2008)

And here I was hoping for Kane and CM Punk to win the WWW Tag-Team titles and then Punk cashing in his MitB chance to get the ECW title from his weakend partner.


----------



## Broleta (May 19, 2008)

Jesus Christ Judgement Day was awful. glad I didn't pay for it. Watched it on a stream and fell asleep during the second match and I wasn't even tired before that awful opener. That opening match re-enforces the point I made about restholds the other day in this thread.

Downloaded and watched the rest of it this morning and the only match I enjoyed was Jericho/HBK. Worst PPV of the year for me so far.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 19, 2008)

The opening match was full of restholds? Were you even paying attention? It was freaking body-part wrestling. Neither Cena or JBL were just laying around to waste time as Cena was constantly struggling to get out and JBL was fighting like hell to damage either John's shoulder or midsection.


----------



## RadishMan (May 19, 2008)

Lastier said:


> And here I was hoping for Kane and CM Punk to win the WWW Tag-Team titles and then Punk cashing in his MitB chance to get the ECW title from his weakend partner.



While I kinda wanted them to win and hated Punk taking the pin, I'd rather that then seeing him waste the titleshot on the ECW belt.


----------



## Broleta (May 19, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> The opening match was full of restholds? Were you even paying attention? It was freaking body-part wrestling. Neither Cena or JBL were just laying around to waste time as Cena was constantly struggling to get out and JBL was fighting like hell to damage either John's shoulder or midsection.



Oh sorry I was too busy falling asleep to notice.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 19, 2008)

Yeah, you weren't paying attention. Doesn't shock me at all, either.


----------



## Broleta (May 19, 2008)

OH-HO, touché.


----------



## Perverted King (May 19, 2008)

The Steel Cage match was the bad part of Judgement Day. I'm sure HHH was dissapointed on how the match went on. He's one of those guys that is critical about his performance. The problem with the Steel Cage match was that it lacked blood and it lacked creativity.

@Broleta

The PPV wasn't as bad as you say it was. JBL as a heel and was targeting Cena's body parts and wearing him off. That's how heels work. The sad part about this match is that Cena did nothing. He took a beatdown for 20 minutes before hitting the FU. This match also lacked some brawling.


----------



## Broleta (May 19, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> The Steel Cage match was the bad part of Judgement Day. I'm sure HHH was dissapointed on how the match went on. He's one of those guys that is critical about his performance. The problem with the Steel Cage match was that it lacked blood and it lacked creativity.
> 
> @Broleta
> 
> The PPV wasn't as bad as you say it was. JBL as a heel and was targeting Cena's body parts and wearing him off. That's how heels work. The sad part about this match is that Cena did nothing. He took a beatdown for 20 minutes before hitting the FU. This match also lacked some brawling.



Well that's your opinion but for me it was awful. Yeah I called the ending of that match 5 minutes into it in a chat room. I should start using 4down for WWE events haha.


----------



## RadishMan (May 19, 2008)

So JBL beat on Cena the entire match and he won with a quick FU? Just like WM21. Good times...


----------



## Sarun (May 19, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> Undertaker/Edge will either have a Casket Match or a Last Ride Match at One Night Stand. If Vickie Guerrero isn't GM by that time, a Hell in a Cell it shall be. Vickie won't put Edge in a Hell in a Cell with Undertaker. It wouldn't make sense.


TLC Match would also be good.
I hope they won't put another Hell in a Cell Match until Summerslam.....just don't wanna decrease their special feeling with too much of them.


> JBL/Cena seems to be continuing. I think it will either be a Texas Bullrope Match or a "I Quit" Match Part 2 between these 2.


I think a Texas Bullrope match will be planned for Great American Bash, so it is most likely I Quit Match.
We all know who is gonna win if it's I Quit Match.


> Triple H/Orton will also continue sadly. I see a "No Holds Barred" stipulation added to it at One Night Stand or maybe "Last Man Standing II".


I wanna see Orton winning it if they are continuing the fued.


> I'm also wondering what will happen with Chris Jericho now?


He should defend his IC title more often.


----------



## Perverted King (May 19, 2008)

Chris Jericho/Batista for RAW tonight. Jericho will job again............


----------



## RadishMan (May 19, 2008)

Seems the winner of Batista/Jericho faces HBK @ ONS.


----------



## RadishMan (May 19, 2008)

Finished the HHH DVD, a little disappointed. It felt like it was missing something. Unlike true biography DVDs he really didn't touch on anything. Just that Kowalski trained him and Vince called him up. Rather brief. But I suppose not everyone has a compelling story to tell. This was more a "best of HHH" then anything.

Could've chosen a few better bouts. None of the Rock are on here. Rock's set includes a few, but they had quite the storied rivalry and 2000 was all about them. A decent set, but sadly seems the Stone Cold DVD is more of the same. That one has better matches though.


----------



## Perverted King (May 19, 2008)

Piper's Pit announced for the show. Piper better not have a match at ONS.


----------



## RadishMan (May 19, 2008)

Santino vs. Piper in some kinda Apple/Coconut type of match?


----------



## Broleta (May 19, 2008)

Coconut on a pole! /Russo

I hope the Jericho/Batista match ends in a double count out or something so we can have a triple threat at ONS.


----------



## Perverted King (May 19, 2008)

I prefer Jericho/Hardy in a Ladder Match for the IC Title.


----------



## Rock Lee (May 19, 2008)

Man starting off with a double count out isn't a good sign at all.


----------



## Immortal Flame (May 19, 2008)

Broleta said:


> Coconut on a pole! /Russo
> I hope the Jericho/Batista match ends in a double count out or something so we can have a triple threat at ONS.



I hope so too. I also hope that if ever the triple threat does happen, Jericho would win the match. It's sad to see a guy who made a great comeback job all of a sudden.


----------



## konohakartel (May 19, 2008)

who was hopin 4 a slip courtesy of Maria???


----------



## RadishMan (May 19, 2008)

2 weeks and another PPV? Good God...


----------



## konohakartel (May 19, 2008)

yea seems a bit much a bit too fast. I mean Backlash was barely even a month after WM and Judgement Day was just 3 weeks apart. Very lil time to build any interesting storylines


----------



## Immortal Flame (May 19, 2008)

I miss the way The E used to set their timelines for PPV's. 4 weeks was enough time to build stories and rivalries.


----------



## Perverted King (May 19, 2008)

RAW was surprisingly good this week.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 20, 2008)

^I agree. Raw was off the hook.

-I must say, Mickie James looked absolutely delicious tonight. 

-Also, Regal got "fired". We havent seen the last of King Regal, that's for damn sure. Looks like we're getting a new GM, perhaps? And once again, Jericho has jobbed, this time to Big Dave. The whole "santino, cousin sal, Piper skit" was long as hell, but it was okay. 

The ending for RAW was great. Orton and JBL were made to look like absolute monsters. Orton's new theme has officialy grown on me. I love it.


----------



## RadishMan (May 20, 2008)

It's funny that not even JR is hiding Cena's awful match ratio. "You can't deny that Cena was dominated 90% of the match." Just say it. Cena started the match with 4 specials. >_>

Santino is great, but they could've made that segment a little less obvious perhaps. His face was practically in the cake before anything happened. Not sure why they're booking this idiot in a match (not Santino... >_>) instead of Piper.

So we get Stretcher, First Blood and now LMS. While everything is a glorified street fight, at least they're using different outcomes.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 20, 2008)

They really should just turn One Night Stand into a three-hour Raw special, this whole two weeks between PPVs is ridiculous

AND FOR GOD'S SAKE STOP JOBBING JERICHO ALREADY

It's almost as bad as how they book CM Punk


----------



## Rock Lee (May 20, 2008)

Why is it now that every main event on raw must consist of the usually suspects guys orton,jbl,cena,HHH and HBK it would be great to change things up a bit and have guys like jeff hardy,jericho or any wrestler who has great talent but doesn't play politics main event.The only good thing about ecw is that it doesn't have the usually suspects main eventing but it quite laughable that they are taking over there brand ppv with those usually characters with there boring fueds.Seriously how people can stomach a cena/JBL or a HHH/Orton the fueds get unappealing and the matches are usually a borefest.The WWE needs to start main eventing guys like jeff hardy ASAP and hell it wouldn't hurt to give him the main strap.


----------



## RadishMan (May 20, 2008)

Jeff probably would've had it by Summerslam if not for the weed. This guy was "privledged" with kicking out of the pedigree, a right usually only reserved for Kliq members. O_O


----------



## Immortal Flame (May 20, 2008)

Jeff had it going alright if it wasn't for that one wrong decision. 

I seriously hope though that despite that wrong decision, he'd be given a shot for the title in the future.


----------



## Rock Lee (May 20, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> *Jeff probably would've had it by Summerslam if not for the weed.* This guy was "privledged" with kicking out of the pedigree, a right usually only reserved for Kliq members. O_O



If thats true then thats is a bunch of bullshit,didn't orton crap on one of the divas and didn't JBL give the nazi sign at a germany house show but yet they are still main eventing and/or winning championship belts,when is it the other guys time to shine,20 years from now will guys like HHH still be main eventing.HHH does something like that every now and then,like when he let shelton benjamin bet him on raw,speaking off shelton he should be main eventing and please his mic skills are on the same level as jeff hardy and rey mysterio.But i'm sure micheal hayes has something to do with that lol i keed,i keed.


----------



## Immortal Flame (May 20, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> If thats true then thats is a bunch of bullshit,didn't orton crap on one of the divas and didn't JBL give the nazi sign at a germany house show but yet they are still main eventing and/or winning championship belts,when is it the other guys time to shine,20 years from now will guys like HHH still be main eventing.HHH does something like that every now and then,like when he let shelton benjamin bet him on raw,speaking off shelton he should be main eventing and please his mic skills are on the same level as jeff hardy and rey mysterio.But i'm sure micheal hayes has something to do with that lol i keed,i keed.



I can only surmise that JBL and Orton are still main eventing due to internal company politics. Let's face it, even if it's a Sports Entertainment Company, it's still bound to have some politics going on.


----------



## Rivayir (May 20, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> While I kinda wanted them to win and hated Punk taking the pin, I'd rather that then seeing him waste the titleshot on the ECW belt.



I fear that's the only title he will get with his MITB chance at the moment. Maybe the tide will turn within this year. I'd really love to see a new face with the Raw/Smackdown belt in the near future.


----------



## Rock Lee (May 20, 2008)

> World Wrestling Entertainment announced this morning that Darren Matthews a/k/a William Regal has been suspended for 60 days for his second violation of the company's Wellness Policy.
> 
> We will have more on this story later today.




Wow he screwed himself up big time,it looked like he was going to get a monster push.


----------



## Broleta (May 20, 2008)

I marked out when Kennedy Kennedy got the win over Regal.


----------



## RadishMan (May 20, 2008)

OH MY GOD!!!

Here we go thinking this was all part of Regal's heeltrip and now it's because he's a dumbass. Fuck man.


----------



## Perverted King (May 20, 2008)

I can't believe Regal screwed up. What's wrong with these guys? They are screwing up their pushes. Hopefully like Jeff Hardy, WWE pushes him when he comes back.

Did anyone saw Jericho's performance last night? He proved why he's one of the best today.

Looking forward for ECW tonight with Shelton/Kofi as the main event.


----------



## RadishMan (May 20, 2008)

Maybe HHH is planting these things to ensure he's champion forever?


----------



## Perverted King (May 20, 2008)

HHH was the one that wanted to push Regal.

Also on a local commercial in San Diego it was announced that Undertaker and Edge will face each other in a TLC match at ONS.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 20, 2008)

Regal basiclly begged Mcmahon to let him wrestle, and give him a good spot in the storylines, and then he fucks it up? He's an idiot.

Taker...in a tlc match? That will be great. He's never really been in a match like this(except his match with hardy). If the rumor that Perverted king said is true, then im looking forward to it.

I never really thought Punk should have won the m.i.t.b in the first place. I just don't think he's ready.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 20, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> *Why is it now that every main event on raw must consist of the usually suspects guys orton,jbl,cena,HHH and HBK* it would be great to change things up a bit and have guys like jeff hardy,jericho or any wrestler who has great talent but doesn't play politics main event.The only good thing about ecw is that it doesn't have the usually suspects main eventing but it quite laughable that they are taking over there brand ppv with those usually characters with there boring fueds.Seriously how people can stomach a cena/JBL or a HHH/Orton the fueds get unappealing and the matches are usually a borefest.*The WWE needs to start main eventing guys like jeff hardy ASAP and hell it wouldn't hurt to give him the main strap*.



What do you expect, Val venis vs carlito? 

Jeff has no one to blame but himself. It's his fault. He fucked himself, and now he has to suffer the consequences and repercussions of his actions. Don't worry, Jeff has already proved himself to everyone that he is indeed main event material. Its only a matter of time before he gets the strap...hopefully.


----------



## Perverted King (May 20, 2008)

I think if it turns out to be a TLC match, Edge will win and Undertaker will get it back in a Hell in a Cell at Night of Champions.

I agree with the CM Punk part. He should lose the briefcase to someone like MVP or Edge himself.

EDIT: source: Wrestling Observer Newsletter

-- Vince McMahon made a call a few weeks ago to feature more interbrand matches on Raw.


----------



## RadishMan (May 20, 2008)

What's wrong with Venis? He's an awesome talent and has mic skills. Thing is he's happy and content being a jobber to younger guys, so there's that.


----------



## SilverCross (May 20, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> What's wrong with Venis? He's an awesome talent and has mic skills. Thing is he's happy and content being a jobber to younger guys, so there's that.



meh, hes ok, i never much liked him, if they did something with him i'd really hope he'd get a better gimmick. 


anyways, with regal gone, whos the new GM on RAW? has it been announced? if not, who would you like to see, and/or who do you think it will be?

it will never happen, but it would be funny if they made piper GM   probably wouldnt do much for the show in the long run, but it would be funny


----------



## FitzChivalry (May 20, 2008)

So that's why Jeff Hardy abruptly disappeared? Moron. But I do hope they push him like they were doing before he took his leave. He's a veteran, popular, and exciting. He's still deserves a shot at the title. As does Y2J. They should push him too.

They should fire the racist SmackDown writer. Three times, now, he's said or done something racist. He retards Lashley's progression, says something racist to Mark Henry, and now has said something racist about Barack Obama. Fire him already.


----------



## Rock Lee (May 20, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> What do you expect, Val venis vs carlito?
> 
> Jeff has no one to blame but himself. It's his fault. He fucked himself, and now he has to suffer the consequences and repercussions of his actions. Don't worry, Jeff has already proved himself to everyone that he is indeed main event material. Its only a matter of time before he gets the strap...hopefully.



No i don't expect  val to but carlito should be main eventing he has more in ring talent then HHH,HBk,JBL,Orton and john cena put together,the thing that will always suck about the wwe is they chose politics over talent.WWE just waste talent.Here are *some* guys who should be main eventing instead of the fossils and guys who moveset consist of 4 moves,


1.Jeff Hardy
2.Carlito
3.Shelton Benjamin
4.CM Punk
5.Kofi Kingston
7.Jimmy Wang
8.Elijah Burke
9.Matt Hardy
10.M.V.P
11.Jericho
12.Lance Cade

EDITamn how can i forget him who has a ton of talent but is recently being buried.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 20, 2008)

First of all, your list doesn't include Jericho, who out of everyone in the upper mid-card or hell even the main eventers should be in the main event picture the most. But the retarded bookers at WWE haven't even given him a PPV win since his return when he's had the best in-ring work of anyone in the past few months.

Kofi Kingston hasn't been around long enough, give him some time to build, I mean he is still undefeated after all. And Carlito is an upper mid-carder at best, no way should he be in the main event. MVP, on the other hand, is pretty close to reaching the main event anyway, give it a year I wouldn't be surprised if he was world champion by then.

Anyway Jeff Hardy won't get a proper push anymore because he only has one wellness policy violation left before he's fired. And CM Punk just needs to get off of ECW because apparently the head writer there keeps holding him back - hence the Chavo title angle.

Finally a TLC match between Taker and Edge would be fantastic.


----------



## Rock Lee (May 20, 2008)

The Big Mumbo said:


> First of all, your list doesn't include Jericho, who out of everyone in the upper mid-card or hell even the main eventers should be in the main event picture the most. But the retarded bookers at WWE haven't even given him a PPV win since his return when he's had the best in-ring work of anyone in the past few months.
> 
> Kofi Kingston hasn't been around long enough, give him some time to build, I mean he is still undefeated after all. And Carlito is an upper mid-carder at best, no way should he be in the main event. MVP, on the other hand, is pretty close to reaching the main event anyway, give it a year I wouldn't be surprised if he was world champion by then.
> 
> ...



Not putting jericho on that list was a mistake,but how is carlito not main event material,he has tons of in ring talent and he is gold on ther mic,i respect him for wanting to leave a while back because they weren't using him.I bet he wished he had left now.


----------



## Rock Lee (May 20, 2008)

9Tail-Hokage said:


> So that's why Jeff Hardy abruptly disappeared? Moron. But I do hope they push him like they were doing before he took his leave. He's a veteran, popular, and exciting. He's still deserves a shot at the title. As does Y2J. They should push him too.
> 
> They should fire the racist SmackDown writer. Three times, now, he's said or done something racist. He retards Lashley's progression, says something racist to Mark Henry, and now has said something racist about Barack Obama. Fire him already.



Vince won't fire that idiot,he is one of his boys.His punishment upon returning should be a shoot fight with mark henry.


----------



## Perverted King (May 20, 2008)

Let's not forget when Dusty Rhodes left Michael Hayes took over as ECW head writer as well. Rhodes was pushing Shelton  but when Rhodes left Shelton was buried. Michael Hayes also prevented Burke from going to RAW becuase he had plans for him. I see no plans since Burke hasn't appeared in ECW in weeks.


----------



## Immortal Flame (May 20, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> Wow he screwed himself up big time,it looked like he was going to get a monster push.



Regal was doing great especially in the King of The Ring. I was lookin' forward to see him get the push he deserved, but there he goes. 

How unfortunate.


----------



## Rock Lee (May 20, 2008)

Yeah he f**king blew it,someone could have use the KotR to get over.I bet he gets fired for real now.


----------



## Sarun (May 20, 2008)

I look forward to supposed TLC match at ONS.


----------



## Rock Lee (May 20, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> Let's not forget when Dusty Rhodes left Michael Hayes took over as ECW head writer as well. Rhodes was pushing Shelton  but when Rhodes left Shelton was buried. Michael Hayes also prevented Burke from going to RAW becuase he had plans for him. I see no plans since Burke hasn't appeared in ECW in weeks.



It looks like haynes had some kind of agenda.


----------



## Immortal Flame (May 20, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> Yeah he f**king blew it,someone could have use the KotR to get over.I bet he gets fired for real now.



He might be in the same predicament as Jeff Hardy. 

He won't get much of a push anytime soon. 

That TLC Match sounds mighty interesting to me.


----------



## Perverted King (May 20, 2008)

*SPOILER*


*Spoiler*: __ 



At the SD Tapings, the TLC match was confirmed. If Taker loses, he's fired.


----------



## Immortal Flame (May 20, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> *SPOILER*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I think he's gonna win this one. Unless they're planning to use that idea from years ago wherein Austin got fired, but he got his arse back the next night except that they're gonna twist the idea somewhat. It's just my guess.


----------



## RadishMan (May 20, 2008)

Interesting. Usually those are obvious, but there was news that they want Edge as champ. Hmmmm...


----------



## Perverted King (May 20, 2008)

I think Edge will win  and Taker will be brought back by Vince since Taker means money. Vince will then announce that Taker will face Edge in a match of his choosing. Taker will choose Hell in a Cell of course.


----------



## RadishMan (May 20, 2008)

Heh looks like Undertaker found out Batista's code for infinite title shots.


----------



## Perverted King (May 20, 2008)

Big Show clears the ring. Big Show/Kane Extreme Rules at Night of Champions. They had an awesome Extreme Rules match 2 years ago. This one could be better now that Big Show is in better shape.


----------



## Immortal Flame (May 20, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> Big Show clears the ring. Big Show/Kane Extreme Rules at Night of Champions. They had an awesome Extreme Rules match 2 years ago. This one could be better now that Big Show is in better shape.



ONS is really shaping up to be one helluva PPV.


----------



## Perverted King (May 20, 2008)

I'm looking forward to the Singapore Cane match. Tommy Dreamer is finally in a PPV.


----------



## Immortal Flame (May 20, 2008)

Who is he going up against?


----------



## Perverted King (May 20, 2008)

pervy_hermit said:


> Who is he going up against?


Is Tommy  Dreamer, CM Punk, John Morrison and Chavo Guerrero. Big Show will be added to the match for sure.


----------



## Immortal Flame (May 20, 2008)

It'll be great to see some serious whacking going on in a match.


----------



## Perverted King (May 20, 2008)

I expect Big Show to take a few vicious shots to the head. Morrison will so something sick.


----------



## Immortal Flame (May 20, 2008)

Yeah. Although I'm expecting Morrison to do a couple of high risk moves. He seems to have a penchant for it every now and then.


----------



## Perverted King (May 20, 2008)

Big Show will most likely win it and we'll get Big Show/Kane. Still it will be a good match. I may pay 40 bucks for ONS. Is rare I buy a PPV these days but this one is worth watching.


----------



## Immortal Flame (May 20, 2008)

If I have the time, I'd usually just watch PPV's over the internet.


----------



## RadishMan (May 21, 2008)

Judgment Day just became totally nonessential. ONS overnight looks better...


----------



## Hellion (May 21, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Heh looks like Undertaker found out Batista's code for infinite title shots.



Its called have edge as the only worthwhile heel.  The should have left JBL, on Smackdown.


----------



## Perverted King (May 21, 2008)

** As reported earlier, the current plan for WWE's Night of Champions pay-per-view is for the company to do a WWE Champion vs. WWE World Heavyweight Champion vs. ECW Champion match. I was told today that the event will also include the United States Champion (Matt Hardy) vs. Intercontinental Champion (Chris Jericho) and WWE World Tag Team Champions (Cody Rhodes & Hardcore Holly) vs. WWE Tag Team Champions (Mike The Miz & John Morrison). All of those matches are expected to be non-title matches. There is also talk of a Beth Phoenix vs. Mickie James ladder match for the WWE Women's Championship for the event. This would be the first women's ladder match ever in WWE.

Source: wrestlingnewsworld.com*


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 21, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> *SPOILER*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I have a little "spoiler" of my own folks....Taker is definitly winning that match. You really think Taker is gonna get fired?

Now that I think about it, I think it would be a good thing if take got "fired". Therefore, he could come back and haunt vickie, edge, and his flunkies with a vengence, kinda like how Austin went after Mcmahon after Mcmahon fired him. I think it can bring some spice into this dying feud. And then they can have a segment where Taker kidnaps someone(most likely edge) and demands that vickie reinstate him, or else something bad will happen to edge. It's just a thought...


----------



## Perverted King (May 21, 2008)

The Edgeheads will go through tables in this match for sure.


----------



## Perverted King (May 21, 2008)

I just hope this Taker being fired storyline doesn't mean he violated the Wellness Policy.


----------



## Immortal Flame (May 21, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I have a little "spoiler" of my own folks....Taker is definitly winning that match. You really think Taker is gonna get fired?
> 
> Now that I think about it, I think it would be a good thing if take got "fired". Therefore, he could come back and haunt vickie, edge, and his flunkies with a vengence, kinda like how Austin went after Mcmahon after Mcmahon fired him. I think it can bring some spice into this dying feud. And then they can have a segment where Taker kidnaps someone(most likely edge) and demands that vickie reinstate him, or else something bad will happen to edge. It's just a thought...



A twist like that never hurt imo. It'll definitely kick some life back in their feud.


----------



## RadishMan (May 21, 2008)

That "news" doesn't seem to be since there's gonna ba an ECW title match @ NOC. Then again WWE doesn't view the ECW title as a real world title anyway, so they could still do a WWE/WHC match.

Mickie in a ladder match. Would be a sight to see. I wonder if they'll do it...


----------



## Perverted King (May 21, 2008)

Looks like Big Show will be in a WWE Movie as well. Is going to be a comedy movie.


----------



## Rock Lee (May 21, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> Looks like Big Show will be in a WWE Movie as well. Is going to be a comedy movie.



Why does the wwe keep putting out thse awful wwe brand movies,all of them have flopped.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 21, 2008)

Because they make all the money back via DVD rentals and sales? It's still stupid and all, but if you're still breaking even, there's not much of a reason to stop.

And :rofl @ that list you posted yesterday. There's like 4 guys out of 12 on there that are anywhere close to being ready for the main event-level and it's obvious who they are and none of the ones listed are better than the current main eventers(excluding JBL who's only mained one PPV since coming back) especially Taker, Orton, or Cena who are the best out of anybody on the any of rosters.


----------



## RadishMan (May 21, 2008)

But Shelton can JUMP HIGH~!


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 21, 2008)

And we all know jumpin' HIGH~! = wrasslin' talent!


----------



## RodMack (May 21, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Now that I think about it, I think it would be a good thing if take got "fired". Therefore, he could come back and haunt vickie, edge, and his flunkies with a vengence, *kinda like how Austin went after Mcmahon after Mcmahon fired him*. I think it can bring some spice into this dying feud. And then they can have a segment where Taker kidnaps someone(most likely edge) and demands that vickie reinstate him, or else something bad will happen to edge. It's just a thought...


I remember that. Austin made Vince piss on his pants.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 21, 2008)

Remember Foley playing Twister with a wheelchair-bound Vince during that show? I'm still traumatized from them coming back from commercial with the camera focused on Foley's ass...


----------



## SilverCross (May 21, 2008)

"SCREW you your FIRED!" --Vince Mcmahon


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 21, 2008)

'98 Vince was pure gold on the mic. Only Insane Vince from last year even comes close on the scale of pure win that '98 Vince was.


----------



## Perverted King (May 21, 2008)

*Paul Heyman Speaks About Underused Wrestlers*

5. Tito Ortiz: "Tito is finishing up his UFC contract this weekend. What does he do next? Wear out his name in MMA, or capitalize on his love for pro wrestling and exploit his larger than life personality by joining WWE or TNA? And remember, where Tito goes, so goes Jenna Jameson, the best self-promoter in show business today. "

4. Beth Phoenix: "It doesn't matter that she's already been WWE women’s champion, the audience hasn't even had a taste of what this phenomenal athlete is capable of."

3. James Mitchell: "The best backstage promo artist in the business, bar none. A brilliant spokesman who can articulate the merits of the opponent without selling his own act short."

2. The entire TNA roster: "No long term concepts + bad television writing + zero marketing strategy = hard working talents whose efforts are wasted on a show that has not grown the audience whatsoever despite the tens of millions of dollars sunken into it."

1. Randy Orton: "When does Orton get to make you hate him so badly, you're willing to pay to see him get beat, or at least beaten up?"


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 21, 2008)

Meh, Tito doesn't really strike me as someone who'd work in pro wrestling even though he is a natural douche. As for Orton, it's hard to make people hate you that much when Triple H has ended both of his main title runs and did NOTHING FOR HIM IN RETURN. Now, I'm not going to fall back on the "HE HAZ BACKSTAGE POWAAAS~!) excuse, it's just that the bookers have always seemingly killed his momentum dead whenever he's gone against HHH(who really is a terrible face, but that's another argument for another time).


----------



## Rock Lee (May 21, 2008)

If heyman knew the buinsness so well he would still own ecw and running ecw to this day.Tito was in TNA once before and he f**king sucked,i just think its ironic for a guy who did so bad buisness wise to tell someone else that their marketing sucks.Maybe TNA should have sent heyman some kleenex when he was crying like a litle bitch on wwecw.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 21, 2008)

The funny thing about it is that TNA would pretty much be a pre-WWE version of ECW(in other words, broke as hell) if they didn't have a money-mark like Dixie Carter/Panda Energy to mooch off of.


----------



## Rock Lee (May 21, 2008)

More like a lower version of wcw.


----------



## Perverted King (May 21, 2008)

I'm surprised Heyman didn't mention Shelton Benjamin and Elijah Burke.

I like Heyman. When ECW was reborn and he was in charge, the brand was awesome.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 21, 2008)

^No it wasn't. Allowed me to borrow a line from "The Great One"...

IT ABSOLUTELY SUCKED!!! Ecw(when it was reborn) was terrible. It was unwatchable, especially when Big Show was champ.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 21, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Remember Foley playing Twister with a wheelchair-bound Vince during that show? I'm still traumatized from them coming back from commercial with the camera focused on Foley's ass...



You must've been scared for life.



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> '98 Vince was pure gold on the mic. Only Insane Vince from last year even comes close on the scale of pure win that '98 Vince was.



*sighs* Those were the good ol days. Oh what the heck, you leave me no choice. *leaves narutoforums, and heads to youtube right away*


----------



## Perverted King (May 21, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> ^No it wasn't. Allowed me to borrow a line from "The Great One"...
> 
> IT ABSOLUTELY SUCKED!!! Ecw(when it was reborn) was terrible. It was unwatchable, especially when Big Show was champ.


What? Dude! Big Show was the most credible champion in years. He defended the ECW constantly and his Extreme Rules matches were awesome except for Mr. Sabu of course. We all know Sabu botches like crazy. I really don't know how you couldn't like his reign.


----------



## RadishMan (May 21, 2008)

Big Show was awesome indeed. He went from shit for years (booking) to an awesome monster. Shame it was all wasted on Lashley.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 21, 2008)

I wasn't trying to say Big Show was a bad champ. I wasn't trying to say that ECW sucked during his time as champ, as well as Lashley's time as champ.


----------



## Rock Lee (May 21, 2008)

ECW still sucks with kane as champion and if you want to talk about that belt it means nothing,hell the united states and intercontenial belt mean alot more that that belt.


----------



## RadishMan (May 21, 2008)

Maybe the US, but not the IC. Some people actually WANT to win the ECW title. You won't see any 4-ways for a shot at the IC belt.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 21, 2008)

^Yeah, at least not nowadays. Man, the ic title sure has gone down the shit hole.


----------



## Rock Lee (May 21, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Maybe the US, but not the IC. Some people actually WANT to win the ECW title. You won't see any 4-ways for a shot at the IC belt.



Sorry but both are more prestigious then the ecw title,who wouldn't want to win any kind of title in the wwe.


----------



## Perverted King (May 21, 2008)

Let's hope the IC Title gets some good attention at Night of Champion. It appears that Jericho won't have a match at ONS.


----------



## RadishMan (May 21, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> Sorry but both are more prestigious then the ecw title,who wouldn't want to win any kind of title in the wwe.



I wouldn't even go that far. The IC title is a piece of garbage. Can't get much less prestigious then that.


----------



## Perverted King (May 21, 2008)

The IC Title is still more prestigious than the ECW Title. Before Kane look who has held the title. Not the CM Punk is bad or anything but his reign wasn't great. Chavo Guerrero should be CW Champion. Lashley had a horrible reign. He was badly booked.


----------



## RadishMan (May 21, 2008)

I'm not saying the ECW title is prestigious, but there is at least some desire for it nowadays. I would hope a title with decades of history would be more prestigious then a belt that was recently brought to the scene.

And while there haven't been many great reigns, people are challenging for it and it is being defended. Something we can't say for the IC belt. The ECW title is basically the IC belt if it meant anything to Raw.


----------



## Immortal Flame (May 21, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> I'm surprised Heyman didn't mention Shelton Benjamin and Elijah Burke.
> 
> I like Heyman. When ECW was reborn and he was in charge, the brand was awesome.



With ECW as Heyman's brainchild, he definitely did a good job when it was brought back to life. It's a shame though that Heyman is no longer running the show.


----------



## Rock Lee (May 21, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> The IC Title is still more prestigious than the ECW Title. *Before Kane look who has held the title*. Not the CM Punk is bad or anything but his reign wasn't great. Chavo Guerrero should be CW Champion. Lashley had a horrible reign. He was badly booked.



You actually think kane brings value to that title,isn't he the same guy who was champ for one day.Nothing can bring value to that title unless someone like the undertaker or HHH wins it.


----------



## RadishMan (May 21, 2008)

Say what you will about Kane, but he WAS champ for a day. How many never make it to the top? He can always say he made it. During the Attitude Era. Over Austin.


----------



## Rock Lee (May 21, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Say what you will about Kane, but he WAS champ for a day. How many never make it to the top? He can always say he made it. During the Attitude Era. *Over Austin*.



I'm sure alot of superstars would rather don't have the belt at all then win it one day and the next day have it taken away because the higher ups figured you aren't champion material.Austin is overrated a win over him means nothing to me.


----------



## Perverted King (May 22, 2008)

Austin is overrated? Your talking about the man that changed wrestling. The man that surpassed Hulk Hogan. I can say he's a bit overrated in terms of wrestling skills but to say he's completely overrated is just hating. Let's not forget how limited he became when Owen Hart broke his neck and he was still good.


----------



## RadishMan (May 22, 2008)

Bottom line is that on his resume it reads WWE Champion. Something the likes of the Benjamin's, Regal's and Joe's don't. He will always have that. Just because he didn't have a lengthy reign does not change the fact that he didn't win the "big one".


----------



## Perverted King (May 22, 2008)

Kane was WWE Champion for one day but there has been shorter reigns believe it or not. Also there are a lot of big names that are in the Hall of Fame and they were never WWE Champion. Being WWE Champion for 24 Hours is actually a lot. Besides this guy refused to take the World Title from Rey Mysterio a few years back. That's class. Let's not forget Kane has been World Tag Team Champion 9 times, WCW Tag Champion 1 time, Intercontinental Champion 2 times, Hardcore Champion 1 time, ECW Champion 1 time and WWE Champion 1 time. He's also the 8th Triple Crown Champion. A lot of wrestlers wished they had those numbers.


----------



## RadishMan (May 22, 2008)

Him as ECW Champ was probably a "thank you" if nothing else. He's not a politician and happily does his job without any complaints or animosity. I don't take it away from those who never won the title like Piper, but I'd still rather have the right to say "yeah I'm a former WWE champ" then to say "I never won the big one." Whether anyone likes it or not Kane is in a class by himself the likes of which some may never reach simply because they never won a world title.

I brought up over Austin for another reason. He won the title when it meant a lot to do so. Not to discredit a win nowadays because the title did tend to hot potatoe a bit during the 'Era, but this was before the brand extension and they inserted the Imposter World title on the scene in 2002. He won the real belt the likes of Bret, HBK and Hogan battled over. The real title, not some suitcase belt they gave to Trips.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 22, 2008)

Yeah, Kane's a huge team player and he often suggests ways to help put new guys over.

The ECW title is partly a thank you to him and partly a way to bring some credibility back to ECW. The only credible face on ECW before Kane showed up was CM Punk.

Anyway the IC title should regain some prestige when the inevitable Jeff Hardy/Jericho feud begins leading into Night of Champions.


----------



## Perverted King (May 22, 2008)

Is true. Austin held that title most of the time. The title started playing hot potato in 2000-2002. There was a lot of title changes by that time.


----------



## Rock Lee (May 22, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> Austin is overrated? *Your talking about the man that changed wrestling*. *The man that surpassed Hulk Hogan*. I can say he's a bit overrated in terms of wrestling skills but to say he's completely overrated is just hating. Let's not forget how limited he became when Owen Hart broke his neck and he was still good.



"changed wrestling" "surpassed hulk hogan" lol dude what the hell are you smoking.What did he do that supposely changed wrestling?

Damn no current or past WWE has even come close to surpassing hogan and to say austin has surpassed him is just ridiculous.Austin was limited before the accident,he has always sucked in the ring.If any one has remotely come close to surpassing hogan its the rock.


----------



## nanni (May 22, 2008)

> Is true. Austin held that title most of the time. The title started playing hot potato in 2000-2002. There was a lot of title changes by that time.


I miss those days when Austin and the Rock had the Title <3


> Damn no current or past WWE has even come close to surpassing hogan and to say austin has surpassed him is just ridiculous.*Austin was limited before the accident,he has always sucked in the ring.If any one has remotely come close to surpassing hogan its the rock.*


the Rock fan vs a Austin fan
hope this is going to be good


----------



## Micku (May 22, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> "changed wrestling" "surpassed hulk hogan" lol dude what the hell are you smoking.What did he do that supposely changed wrestling?
> 
> Damn no current or past WWE has even come close to surpassing hogan and to say *austin has surpassed him is just ridiculous.*Austin was limited before the accident,he has always sucked in the ring.If any one has remotely come close to surpassing hogan its the rock.



Steve Austin has sold more merchandise than Hogan. In the 1990's, at the top of his game, he was basically the thing in the wrestling world. I think Austin gets paid more too. He surpassed Hogan in terms of who could draw the most money. 

And changing the wrestling world is a bit of a overstatement. WCW and ECW sort'a changed the wrestling world, which caused the WWF to change to compete with WCW. Austin was the leading man that just sold tickets and was the WWF flagship character, the same way Hogan was. The Rock was close behind too. Especially when Austin was out. 

Austin never did sucked in the ring. He was pretty decent. However, if you are going to say Austin sucked in the ring, then you should say Hogan does too. Look at the way he wrestles, even in his prime. The Rock, IMO, was a better in the ring and he had those amazing/funny ways of overdramtic moves. Like when Stone Cold stunner The Rock, it was funny how the Rock flip around the ring. 

1998-2001 (WM17), those days were nice. The Rock vs. Austin thing were great. Good times.


----------



## Immortal Flame (May 22, 2008)

Micku said:


> Steve Austin has sold more merchandise than Hogan. In the 1990's, at the top of his game, he was basically the thing in the wrestling world. I think Austin gets paid more too. He surpassed Hogan in terms of who could draw the most money.
> 
> And changing the wrestling world is a bit of a overstatement. WCW and ECW sort'a changed the wrestling world, which caused the WWF to change to compete with WCW. Austin was the leading man that just sold tickets and was the WWF flagship character, the same way Hogan was. The Rock was close behind too. Especially when Austin was out.
> 
> ...



There's no way I'm forgetting the way Rock flipped around the ring from the Stunner. Yeah he oversold the move, but hell it looked entertaining


----------



## Rock Lee (May 22, 2008)

Micku said:


> *Steve Austin has sold more merchandise than Hogan*. In the 1990's, at the top of his game, he was basically the thing in the wrestling world. *I think Austin gets paid more too*. *He surpassed Hogan in terms of who could draw the most money. *
> 
> And changing the wrestling world is a bit of a overstatement. WCW and ECW sort'a changed the wrestling world, which caused the WWF to change to compete with WCW. Austin was the leading man that just sold tickets and was the WWF flagship character, the same way Hogan was. The Rock was close behind too. Especially when Austin was out.
> 
> ...




Where is your proof of all that,i want actually facts not hear say from austin fans.There is no way in hell austin has sold more merchandise then hogan.No my freind he wasn't decent he f**king sucked he was basically a 5 moveset guy.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 22, 2008)

Ric Flair was a 5 to 6 moves kinda guy and he didn't fucking suck, so stop with this "how many moves you do in a goddamn match makes you good" bullshit. Austin's had more great matches in a 3 year span than Rock's had his entire career. Hell, Austin basically *created* the fucking WWE Style that eventually made Rock into the good worker he became and he's never had a match with anybody that comes close to Austin's best unless it was with Steve. 

God, I like Rock as much as the next person, but some people seriously overrate how good he was compared to guys like Flair, Steamboat, Race, Hart, Austin, and Guerrero who all shit all over Rock's in-ring accomplishments.


----------



## Broleta (May 22, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> Where is your proof of all that,i want actually facts not hear say from austin fans.There is no way in hell austin has sold more merchandise then hogan.No my freind he wasn't decent he f**king sucked he was basically a 5 moveset guy.



I'm pretty sure they talk about Austin selling the most merchandise on the Monday Night Wars DVD. It might not be that DVD (might be the Austin DVD) but the WWE have comfirmed this. Also, when you can win over the crowd such as Austin did with "5 moves" it don't think it matters how limited you are. WWE overtook WCW when they made Austin the face of the company. I remember the first big factor in that being Austin/Tyson before the Austin/HBK match at WM. Eric Bischoff admits that this was when he started noticing WWE was going to come back as a big time threat to WCW.


----------



## RadishMan (May 22, 2008)

VINCE KENNEDY MCMAHON said himself that Austin surpassed Hogan. Sorry, but his word means a lot more then someone who says Austin couldn't wrestle. LOL. When he got into the main event he became more of a brawler, but he was more then capable of wrestling. Also doesn't hold weight because Benoit's entire WWE career he was billed as a "technical" wrestler, but he was just as much of a brawler as Austin...............

And the fact that you think Austin sucked when very few people will agree to such a statement, I think you need to proove to us that Austin sucked in the ring. Survivor Series 96, WM13, WCW, THE YEAR 2001... how much more do you need?


----------



## Rock Lee (May 22, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Ric Flair was a 5 to 6 moves kinda guy and he didn't fucking suck, so stop with this "how many moves you do in a goddamn match makes you good" bullshit. Austin's had more great matches in a 3 year span than Rock's had his entire career. Hell, Austin basically *created* the fucking WWE Style that eventually made Rock into the good worker he became and he's never had a match with anybody that comes close to Austin's best unless it was with Steve.
> 
> God, I like Rock as much as the next person, but some people seriously overrate how good he was compared to guys like *Flair, Steamboat, Race, Hart, Austin, and Guerrero* who all shit all over Rock's in-ring accomplishments.




This is bullshit,austin didn't created anything wwe style,that style was created long before austin.Seeing austin's name in that list is ridiculous,those guys had long careers minus eddie,austin choose to walk away early because of his neck,if austin was that great he would still be wrestling now and wouldn't have retire early.


----------



## RadishMan (May 22, 2008)

Breaking your neck and risking ending up in a wheelchair or worse (Kurt Angle) has a way of forcing you to make choices... still trying to wrap my head around that one. Because of an injury he stopped competiting, so that makes him a bad wrestler? Are you suggesting that the piledriver was Austin's fault since he "wasn't a great wrestler" because that's what it's coming off as.

Bret Hart went his whole career without injuring someone and it wasn't until he met Bill Goldberg that the irony hit him. Anyone can be injured no matter a skill level. It's the nature of the "sport"...


----------



## Broleta (May 22, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> that style was created long before austin



:/ Austin was the flagship of the Attitude era style of pro wrestling.


----------



## SilverCross (May 22, 2008)

yea, austin really gave the attitude era the jump start it needed, did he start it? not technically, but hes the one that really pushed it and made it move and work.

speaking of great austin matches, the Hart/Austin submission match was great.


----------



## RodMack (May 22, 2008)

Had Austin not broken his neck, he probably would've still been wrestling maybe to this day. I just find it unfortunate that it was Owen Hart who accidentally broke Austin's neck since he did a different variation of the Tombstone Piledriver. Austin chose to retire because he knew if he kept on going his neck would just get worse to the point that it'll probably cripple him.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 22, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> This is bullshit,austin didn't created anything wwe style,that style was created long before austin.


Who was wrestling the same style of main events that Austin started doing post-broken neck? Answer? None.



> Seeing austin's name in that list is ridiculous,those guys had long careers minus eddie,austin choose to walk away early because of his neck,if austin was that great he would still be wrestling now and wouldn't have retire early.


 

Do you know how long Austin was a wrestler? Do you know how hard it is to be a pro for at LEAST a decade? Do you know how long the average pro wrestler's career lasts if he doesn't make at least a decent name for himself? Seriously, that may have been the most ignorant thing I've ever heard. 

And how the hell are you going to hold Austin's injuries against him being a great worker? A bad neck, bad back, and bad knees and you expect him to go out there and damn near grind himself to death? Doctors were saying that if he took one bad back bump when he comtemplated trying to come back after the match with Rock in 2003, he'd be fucking crippled.


----------



## Rock Lee (May 22, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Who was wrestling the same style of main events that Austin started doing post-broken neck? Answer?




What the hell do you mean by "style of main events" do you mean his crappy wrestling technique he applied to all his main event matches even before the neck injury?


----------



## Perverted King (May 22, 2008)

Austin made 13 million dollars a year and he didn't surpass Hogan? There is no man in wrestling history that has sold more merchandise than Austin. Period!

Austin was a good wrestler as well. Not to mention he could make a match entertaining just by brawling. Austin just knew how to entertain the crowd and that's one of the most important aspects in wrestling.


----------



## Perverted King (May 22, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> What the hell do you mean by "style of main events" do you mean his crappy wrestling technique he applied to all his main event matches even before the neck injury?


Did you even watched Austin's Saga with Bret Hart? If you haven't go take a look.


----------



## RadishMan (May 22, 2008)

I wouldn't say Austin sold more then Hogan, because Hogan has decades worth of a lead and continues to this day. But the volume during Austin's 3 years on top made more money then 10+ years of Hogan, which is where I believe Vince is saying when he says Austin surpassed Hogan. "He made more money"...


----------



## Perverted King (May 22, 2008)

Vince McMahon and JR confirmed it themselves. Austin made more than Hogan. His base salary was 13 million dollars a year. Triple H is hitting Steph and he gets just above 2 million dollars.


----------



## RadishMan (May 22, 2008)

Which really shows that when young guys get into wrestling it shouldn't be for the money. I know guys like Monsoon say "if you're not in this for the money you're an idiot" but there's really not that much money to make. The odds of many reaching a Cena/HHH level of status is pretty rare. And with injuries and such... you can definitley see why Rock went to acting. THAT is where the money is. Course he was so talented he did both!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 22, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> "changed wrestling" "surpassed hulk hogan" lol dude what the hell are you smoking.What did he do that supposely changed wrestling?
> 
> Damn no current or past WWE has even come close to surpassing hogan and to say austin has surpassed him is just ridiculous.Austin was limited before the accident,he has always sucked in the ring.If any one has remotely come close to surpassing hogan its the rock.



Austin has surpassed Hogan. Austin is the undisputed merchandise king, according to Mcmahon and JR. The numbers speak for itself. His austin 3:16 shirt is the biggest selling shirt in wwf/wwe history. He made about 9 to 13 million in 99. And not only that, but Hogan is an overated piece of shit compared to him. How can you call Austin limited, but praise Hogan of all people? Hogan<<<<Austin.

Also, people call Austin the "savior of the wwf" for a reason. The wwf were getting their ass kicked by wcw in 96/97. WWE were close to going outta business(yes, the asskicking was _that_ bad). The wwe needed a draw, someone who could take the company by storm, and stand up to the elite force known as wcw. The wwe had found that man was a wrestler who wcw had fired years ago. His name was Stone Cold steve austin. He set the standard for new babyfaces(anti-heros, the complete opposite of Hogan) Bret hart left, and because of the montreal screwjob, the public began to see Mcmahon as an evil boss behind the scenes. The wwe took advantage of that. Before you know it...Mr Mcmahon was born, all thanks to the montreal screwjob. Little did we all know, the wwe would turn things around, all thanks to the greatest of all time(In my opinion), Austin. We were able to witness the greatest feud of all time(in my opinion).

Austin has surpassed Hogan, and thats the bottom line!!!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 22, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> Where is your proof of all that,i want actually facts not hear say from austin fans.There is no way in hell austin has sold more merchandise then hogan.No my freind he wasn't decent he f**king sucked *he was basically a 5 moveset guy*.



:amazed

Hogan was the biggest 5 moveset man there ever was, and you have the nerve to condemn Austin? Austin was an absolute beast. I suggest you watch Austin vs Hart at mania 13. Cena is a better wrestler than Hogan.

Austin does not have the greatest in-ring skills ever. We all know that. But he is much better than Hogan.


----------



## RadishMan (May 22, 2008)

You really don't have to sell Austin short. You guys make it sound as if he couldn't wrestle...


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 22, 2008)

^Well, Im a Hardcore Austin fan. He's my fave. Im not a fanboy. It's not that im not open for criticism. However, when somebody has the nerve/audacity/balls to say that Hulk Hogan is better than Austin, that's when they draw the fucking line. Hogans's whole career PNJ.He's gets his ass kicked by the badguy, takes alot of pain, and when all hope seems lost for the so called "Hero", he decides that he has had enough. He starts to hulk up, and becomes impervious to pain(and people have the nerve to call _Cena Superman?) Then, he gives his opponents the 3 punches of force, followed by a by a bodyslam, and then he finishes them off with the dreaded leg drop of doom. And Rock Lee has the nerve to say Austin is a five moveset man?_


----------



## Micku (May 22, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> Where is your proof of all that,i want actually facts not hear say from austin fans.There is no way in hell austin has sold more merchandise then hogan.No my freind he wasn't decent he f**king sucked he was basically a 5 moveset guy.



You could look it up. Vince and J.R Ross both said it.  This  and  this.

It has both Jim Ross and Shawn Michaels comments on Hogan, which is not really good. I tried to find the charts, but I couldn't (too lazy to really search). Maybe you can find something on it. 

And the Austin being a decent wrestler, I guess is a opinion. But I think that Hogan only has "five moves" too.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 22, 2008)

How many moves you do in a match means JACKSHIT WITH BEING A GREAT WRESTLER! How many fucking times am I going to have to repeat that before this stupid internet bullshit about "MOVEZ RZ EVRYTHINGZ!" is finally drilled out of peoples' skulls?

And for the record, Hogan was damn good wrestler when he wanted to be, which wasn't a lot after he blew up in popularity and got lazy.


----------



## RadishMan (May 22, 2008)

I think somewhere along the way people started thinking moves = talent. A lot of guys have the basics of wrestling down. The five moves aren't the problem. These guys who much like Hogan also have the most important aspects of professional wrestling. Engaging fans into the drama that is the wrestling match. Making the fans care about the ringwork. You can have 500 moves and if the fans don't care... you might as well not even be out there.

Mr. 5 moves who gets a reaction... is a better professional wrestler then someone who "knows" more moves.

As much as I hate Cena, he is probably one of the best if not the BEST professional wrestler today.


----------



## RodMack (May 22, 2008)

You pretty much need to get a reaction from the fans regardless if you are a face or heel. The louder the crowd, the more over you are with them.

Austin to this day is still my favourite wrestler. The shit he did during the WWF's comeback is proof to just how successful he was. People didn't like him because he was a good wrestler, people liked him because he wouldn't take shit from anyone, he'd do whatever he wanted to and he'd even go as far as to make his boss' (McMahon's) life a living hell. The crowd loved him because they would relate to him and wish they could do all the stuff that he did and get away with it.

I won't deny that Hogan was a good wrestler back then. He was the reason that wrestling became a cultural phenomenom. The problem that I have with Hogan is that he's pretty much living his character who thinks he's better than anyone. He just has an ego and that's what I don't like about Hogan.


----------



## konohakartel (May 22, 2008)

The thing is that a lot of popular wrestlers are cookie cutter in their matches. The crowd gets riled up when they see Huk hulk up because the know wats coming next and if it doesnt happen it a big shock and your all like ZOMG!!! wats he gonna do? Take Shawn Micheals for instance once he does a flip up you know whats next. He gona hit  atomic drop knock the guy down then go for a flying elbow and finich of with the superkick. granted he has been throwing in more submission moves and has Jamie Noble helping him with his mat skills. Lets look at Taker. His matches may not be so cut and dry but when we see a Taker move we kno wats next. Lets say he goes 4 snake eyes, whats next? Running boot off the clothesline. We see him work an arm and sure enough he gonna twist it and go 4 old school.

Lots of wrestlers have found a pattern or moveset which really gets over with the fans and that in any entertainment business is what matters.


----------



## RadishMan (May 22, 2008)

Vickie is the #1 heel in the business right now. Her heat at Judgment Day was Attitude Era level. It's fun to watch people react so passionately to her. And unlike the other guy that it happened to for a while... she's SUPPOSED to get it.


----------



## Rock Lee (May 23, 2008)

Well i guess i was wrong about him not selling more the hogan.I just have to say that wrestling and sports entertainment should be seperate when your discussing the top wrestlers who can actually wrestle from guys who are good with cath phrase and such but can't wrestle.My idea of a top wrestler is someone who can wrestle like jushin liger or ultimo dragon.Thats just my personal stance.


----------



## RadishMan (May 23, 2008)

Anyone remember WMXX when Ultimo slipped not once but twice. I felt so bad for the guy.


----------



## Rock Lee (May 23, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Anyone remember WMXX when Ultimo slipped not once but twice. I felt so bad for the guy.



Goldberg's slip was funnier,man i love botchmania.


----------



## SilverCross (May 23, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> Goldberg's slip was funnier,man i love botchmania.


----------



## Buzz Killington (May 23, 2008)

I think it's someone from the Wrestlecrap forums that does Botchmania. If anyone else is on there, I'm MolotovMocktail.


----------



## Micku (May 23, 2008)

Foley and The Rock stuff in that Botchmania video were funny. I loved it when the Rock dropped his sunglasses and Foley just picked it up and gave it back to the Rock. lolz


----------



## Tachikoma (May 23, 2008)

You Shaun Michaels, its weird even though he cheated Batista, people still cheer him.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 23, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> I just have to say that wrestling and sports entertainment should be seperate when your discussing the top wrestlers who can actually wrestle from guys who are good with cath phrase and such but can't wrestle. My idea of a top wrestler is someone who can wrestle like jushin liger or ultimo dragon.Thats just my personal stance.


The thing is, there's no difference between the two as in the end, it's all fake and all geared to get a reaction from the paying crowd. Being a talented amateur really does mean shit in the grand scheme of things if you can't grasp the mental in-and-outs of the business which is why I'm so critical of Shelton Benjamin and consider Angle to be insanely overhyped when he's in fact decidedly mediocre.

Guys like Ultimo and Liger are great wrestlers because they know what to do and when to do it, being able to do 50,000 moves doesn't factor into it at all. That's why Taker is a great wrestler, like Orton, Cena,and HBK(as much as I loathe to admit it).


----------



## SilverCross (May 23, 2008)

yea, even Hart had a handful of moves he preferred to use, 2 or 3 specifically before the sharpshooter,(Atomic Drop, russian leg sweep, headbutt, also had an elbow drop he used a lot of times...these mixed with occasional bulldog, and a backbreaker..)

I'v been watching some old hart matches lately, Autsin/Hart submission match, Survivor Series Deisel/hart, undertaker/hart.....great stuff..


----------



## Perverted King (May 23, 2008)

Did anybody saw TNA Impact last night? It was an awesome show and AJ Styles finally completed his face turn at %100.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 23, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> The thing is, there's no difference between the two as in the end, it's all fake and all geared to get a reaction from the paying crowd. Being a talented amateur really does mean shit in the grand scheme of things if you can't grasp the mental in-and-outs of the business which is why I'm so critical of Shelton Benjamin and consider Angle to be insanely overhyped when he's in fact decidedly mediocre.
> 
> Guys like Ultimo and Liger are great wrestlers because they know what to do and when to do it, being able to do 50,000 moves doesn't factor into it at all. That's why Taker is a great wrestler, like Orton, Cena,and *HBK(as much as I loathe to admit it).*



You don't like Shawn Michaels? Why not?


----------



## Rock Lee (May 23, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> *The thing is, there's no difference between the two as in the end, it's all fake and all geared to get a reaction from the paying crowd*. Being a talented amateur really does mean shit in the grand scheme of things if you can't grasp the mental in-and-outs of the business which is why I'm so critical of Shelton Benjamin and consider Angle to be insanely overhyped when he's in fact decidedly mediocre.
> 
> Guys like Ultimo and Liger are great wrestlers because they know what to do and when to do it, being able to do 50,000 moves doesn't factor into it at all. That's why Taker is a great wrestler, like Orton, Cena,and HBK(as much as I loathe to admit it).



Your right but me i personally like the guys who can wrestle over the talkers.


----------



## Rock Lee (May 23, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> Did anybody saw TNA Impact last night? It was an awesome show and AJ Styles finally completed his face turn at %100.



AJ should go back to the cocky heel,i never understood why they made him do that retarded heel gimmick.


----------



## Broleta (May 23, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> Did anybody saw TNA Impact last night? It was an awesome show and AJ Styles finally completed his face turn at %100.



Yes man, that ending segment was fucking brutal and epic. I'm super pumped for face AJ (been wanting it for so long now). I marked out when he started beating the shit out of Tomko lol. It looks like they'll keep Tomko vs. AJ as a back up if Angle isn't ready to wrestling at Slammiversary, which is very smart booking as I'd love to see both matches at this point.


----------



## Perverted King (May 23, 2008)

*ECW is RAW*

 Mike Johnson reports that starting in June the ECW on Sci Fi tapings will be moving to Monday's before Raw. This obviously means the show will no longer be live. The show will also no longer feature Smackdown talent. ECW will also become a part of Raw house shows and it is very likely that Raw superstars will be a part of the ECW show as well. Heat which is taped before Raw now will end soon. It will no longer be shown on WWE.com or in the UK. A new show with Classic footage will replace it.

Source: Gerweck.net

*EDIT: More On This*

WWE will be eliminating the Heat TV show within the next few weeks and move ECW to taping on Monday night and airing on Tuesday. The idea is that it would drive the ratings more to have Raw stars as guests.

At this point the plan is for Smackdown tapings to be a two hour show.

Source: WrestlingObserver


----------



## Rock Lee (May 23, 2008)

Damn check out this clip of inoki beating the shit out of some fat guy who decided to no sale him and throw in a couple of cheapshots to inoki,inoki beat the shit out of him.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lXAGZtMxU8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RadishMan (May 23, 2008)

Heat doesn't affect me. I really doubt the ratings will change much. Not unless they promise main eventers like Cena to show up like in the early days.


----------



## Rock Lee (May 24, 2008)

> UFC loses main event, adds a new one
> 
> 
> The Brock Lesnar vs. Mark Coleman match scheduled to headline UFC's debut in Minneapolis on 8/9 is off because Coleman suffered a knee injury in training.
> ...




Damn that sucks


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 24, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Heat doesn't affect me. I really doubt the ratings will change much. Not unless they promise main eventers like Cena to show up like in the early days.



During the Attitude Era, people use to actually watch Heat. The ratings were pretty good.


----------



## RadishMan (May 24, 2008)

I was actually talking about ECW. I do remember watching Heat early on when it actually had an affect with the storylines.


----------



## konohakartel (May 24, 2008)

Yea Heat was tha weekend fix show. I think they had some pretty important stuff..now its used 2 "defend" titles that dont show up on the real shows


----------



## Perverted King (May 24, 2008)

I'm really looking forward to the RAW and ECW talent exchange. Imagine Shelton, Burke, Punk, Miz, Morrison, Jeff Hardy and Mr. Kennedy in the IC Title contention.


----------



## Rock Lee (May 24, 2008)

I stopped watching heat when it went off air.


----------



## RadishMan (May 24, 2008)

Punk was already Raw bound. I swear WTF are they doing with him? He should be the face of ECW, but even as champ they had him doing random tags.


----------



## Perverted King (May 24, 2008)

Looks like Miz and Morrison might be stripped of the Smackdown Tag Titles since the talent exchange will be with RAW.


----------



## RadishMan (May 24, 2008)

I'm sure they'll lose them in time. Sad because they were really becoming something. Unless they goes to SD!...


----------



## Perverted King (May 24, 2008)

Maybe they'll be RAW Tag Champs and continue the Dirt Sheet. This week's episode was gold. Mike Adamle and Funaki owned.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 25, 2008)

^Hell, Im suprised we've seen Funaki at all. Thr last time we've seen him on TV, Cena was getting his ass handed to him every thursday by Lesnar(just an exxageration).


----------



## Perverted King (May 25, 2008)

I was so pissed when I watched the NBA game today.After one of the Pistons players ran over one of the Celtics, the announcer said "Looks like were watching some WWF action here!". Another announcer said "Come on, you need to be in the present and hip like us. Its all about MMA now.".Its funny how:
1.They mention WWF.
2.They never corrected saying it was WWE.
3.They dissed wrestling with MMA.


----------



## Rock Lee (May 25, 2008)

MMA is stronger then the wwe now.


----------



## Perverted King (May 25, 2008)

Really? That's not what Vince's wallet says.....


----------



## Rock Lee (May 25, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> Really? That's not what Vince's wallet says.....



ufc ppv buyrates kill wwe ppv buyrates by far sorry should have said stronger in the ppv department.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 25, 2008)

^The higher PPV buyrates is the only thing UFC has on WWE as of right now. Other than that, WWE is "killing" UFC.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 25, 2008)

I don't see why anyone should really give a damn about what sports announcers say on anything regarding pop culture(especially ABC-affiliated networks) because it comes off so freaking scripted(especially with middle-aged men like a majority of the basketball announcers saying it).


----------



## RadishMan (May 25, 2008)

Wrestling has always been low brow, bottom tier entertainment. Sports taking jabs at it is nothing new. MMA does indeed kill WWE via buyrates. Most of their 2007 events were coming it at 500-675k while WWE's is in the mid to late 200k.

As far as my staged sports go, I still prefer WWE to MMA though.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 26, 2008)

It's a little dead in here...Don't ya think??


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 26, 2008)

Well, with RAW, ECW, and the next batch of Impact tapings coming up, it should get a little more lively.


----------



## RadishMan (May 26, 2008)

MMA killed wrestling in more ways then one.

JAJANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 26, 2008)

Jeebus... Mickie is orange as hell tonight.


----------



## RadishMan (May 26, 2008)

Jericho/HBK tonight. With the big tag next, guess it's the main event?

Beth/Melina I Quit and they're pushing the Sal match for SD! instead of the PPV. Possibly Piper/Santino? Dunno PPV is looking pretty full.


----------



## RadishMan (May 26, 2008)

Forget the Macmillitant, give me GM Punk.

>:|


----------



## Rock Lee (May 26, 2008)

> I was gone Friday evening and did not listen to the conversation until Saturday night - it was then when the larger than life image of Hulk Hogan that I once had crumbled in the audio that was just over a minute long. Instead of teaching his son Nick a lesson, Hogan questions what John [Graziano] did to deserve what God has done to him with Nick responding that John was a "negative person". Hogan and Nick go on to talk about doing a reality television series about Nick's time in prison and Nick even tells his father that he wants to do it where he will be able to make the "most money



Hulk hogan and his son are f**king scum,i'm glad to see him such a nasty person as him have so much bad luck.Nick is a spoil brat who will probably overdose of drugs will get gets older.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 26, 2008)

The ex-Mrs. Hogan is just as scummy. She apparently was complaining about how much harder it was for her to deal with Nick's situation as compared to the mother of the kid who died or some shit.

Wrestlers can be such carny assholes, can't they?


----------



## RadishMan (May 26, 2008)

I still roll my eyes at Nick calling the guy "negative"...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 26, 2008)

Well, that was certainly a weird way to end RAW. And I was really digging the end of HBK/Jericho, too.


----------



## RadishMan (May 26, 2008)

Yeah he's now sunk to bribing people to watch Raw... >_>

A draft? Somehow I doubt we'll be seeing SD! given the proper inflation due to ECW now being with Raw. Who knows...


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 26, 2008)

^Damn! You got here before me.

Seriously though, Vince is giving away 1 million dollars a week, from his bank account? As rich as Mcmahon is, there's no doubt in my mind that he can do it. However, is he really _that_ desperate to get the ratings up? I mean, it's not like they gone to all time lows. Oh what the fuck am i saying, I got the chance to win a million dollars...

Speaking of Y2J/Michaels, I thought we were witnessing a Jericho heel turn at first. The match was really good though. Definitly the match of the night...

Mickie James looked great as always...

Also, I liked the Orton/HHH segment. That had to be one of the greatest promo's that HHH has ever done. He absolutely killed it on the mic. He was on fire. As good as he was on the mic tonight, it's a little hard to believe that this is the same guy who use to get owned and humiliated every monday and thursday night by The Rock, back in 2000. 

Last but certainly not least....The Draft! It's about time. Hopefully things will turn out for the better.


----------



## Broleta (May 27, 2008)

God what a shitty ending to RAW last night. Is McMahon really that desperate for ratings? Jesus christ.. in b4 it flops after 3 months


----------



## Perverted King (May 27, 2008)

The details of the million dollar give away hasn't been explained so its to early to assume anything.

The draft was finally announced. Ted DiBiase Jr. debuted and look confortable on the mic. Cody Rhodes should take some lessons. Paul Burchill is going to be entering the biggest feud of his carrer. He's going to step up and show WWE what he has for sure.

A very good RAW. There have been a lot of those lately.


----------



## RadishMan (May 27, 2008)

Did anyone actually think the announcement was anything but retarded Vince crap? It's not like it was the first time... hey least he didn't blow up!


----------



## Broleta (May 27, 2008)

I would have preferred him bringing back the XFL


----------



## Perverted King (May 27, 2008)

Jericho should have say "I'm Sorry, I Love You", then hit HBK with the chair.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 27, 2008)

Ted Dibiase jr reminds me of Randy Orton, a little. He looks similar, and his mic skills are similar.


----------



## RadishMan (May 27, 2008)

Yeah it's pretty spooky, especially because their tights are practically identical. Imagine them doing that "next gen" stable. It would be half retarded.

Hopefully they don't go through with the Mark Jindrak deal...


----------



## Micku (May 27, 2008)

*shrugs*

The WWE needs another superstar to boast the ratings? But then again, they have John Cena and he is kind'a popular. 

 Or they just need another rival company like WCW. 

Wrestling just needs something new I guess..


----------



## Sarun (May 27, 2008)

They should raise SmackDown! to be a threat to RAW!
Even if it's gonna be intra company rivalry, it is better than not having any.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 27, 2008)

^Or maybe, TNA can stop fucking around, stop being so shitty, study some old WCW stuff from 96 and 97, and become a legitamate threat to the WWE.


----------



## Perverted King (May 27, 2008)

TNA is basically a old and broken down show with old broken down WCW guys. Sting still has it though which is amazing.

WWE needs to give Smackdown some credibility. What better way to shit CW after shitting on you by the ratings going up as they leave. That would make CW realize their mistake. They also need to give Smackdown some new main event guys. Chris Jericho and Umaga are good candidates. Batista should go to RAW.


----------



## Sarun (May 27, 2008)

Move HHH to SD! though it is unlikely but will be interesting.


----------



## Rock Lee (May 27, 2008)

You guys know there are other options besides tna or wwe,i just can't believe that the wwe sets the stardards for wrestling today the matches are mediocre and boring,announcing sucks and you have the same set of guys main eventing every show,i'd be content with njpw or R.O.H and old wcw tapes then watch another wwe show.


----------



## Perverted King (May 27, 2008)

I watch WWE, TNA and ROH. I use to watch CZW but haven't watched it in a while.


----------



## Perverted King (May 27, 2008)

*Check out this incredible 40 Finishers. Even CM Punk's GTS there but when you see it you'll notice how much Punk's GTS sucks.*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXVB6usm7e8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 27, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> You guys know there are other options besides tna or wwe,i just can't believe that the wwe sets the stardards for wrestling today the matches are mediocre and boring,announcing sucks and you have the same set of guys main eventing every show,i'd be content with njpw or R.O.H and old wcw tapes then watch another wwe show.



And you know what? Until another wrestling promotion comes foward, and actually becomes a threat and competition to the WWE, this is the way it's gonna be. So suck it up, and deal with it. The wwe's "reign of terror" will continue. *laughs evily*!!! 

Dont take that personal by the way...


----------



## Perverted King (May 27, 2008)

The WWE is wrestling's evil empire. 
The Yankees are baseball's evil empire. 
The Patriots are football's evil empire. 
The Spurs are basketball's evil empire.

Every sport has their evil empire.


----------



## Micku (May 27, 2008)

I thought WCW was the evil empire of its time? lol

Besides, in sports, the evil empire wins most of the time >.>

I wonder if the WWE will ever reach the ratings it had during the late 1990's again? And I wonder which company could compete with the WWE in the future. It will be entertaining. Too bad ECW went out of business when Pauly was in charge of it. Since he had the rep of being a wrestling genius...but bad with money and business.


----------



## RadishMan (May 27, 2008)

WWE is cemented in people's minds as wrestling. Even if ROH could get a TV deal people would look at it the same as TNA. Most won't even give it 2 minutes and those who do, expect to see WWE guys. WWE & TNA are the only ones on TV, so to some they are the ONLY options.

People are not gonna spend $ on DVDs for an unproven product. Especially when most WWE fans aren't even fans of wrestling...


----------



## Perverted King (May 27, 2008)

I really hoped TNA would be competition in the future but I really don't see it to be honest. There's something that tells me they won't be competition.


----------



## SilverCross (May 27, 2008)

I'd like to think TNA has the best shot right now.....sadly that will never happen if they dont make some changes.


----------



## Carly (May 27, 2008)

RAW was pretty good. I haven't been watching ECW but the times i've seen Punk on RAW or Smackdown he hasn't impressed me. What was the purpose of him winning MITB if they weren't going to push him?


----------



## Perverted King (May 27, 2008)

I'm so pumped about Ted DiBiase Jr. He looked incredibly calm on the mic. I hope he has the same finisher as FCW.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 27, 2008)

I don't think Punk was ready to be pushed into the Main event card in the first place. Hardy was definitly gonna win that briefcase, but he got suspended. They should have gave it to Jericho.


----------



## RadishMan (May 27, 2008)

No one will take Jericho seriously with that hair! >:|


----------



## Carly (May 27, 2008)

True. Y2J with MITB would be so much better considering he was the most over guy in the match and he came up "kayfabe" with the first ever MITB. I'm mad he isn't getting clean wins over HBK and Batista i still think he'd do a better job at being MITB than Punk who's losing clean to The Miz of all people. Punk should've stopped jobbing to people like The Miz last year. I'm lovin the Face Kennedy push. I hope him and Burchill get in the IC division soon and fued over it after Y2J could drop the belt to Jeff. a 3 way IC title match between Jeff/Burchill/Kennedy would do great for all 3 guys careers. Nows Burchill and Katie Lea's time to step up and so far they've been far more impressive than half the RAW roster which consist of guys like Carlito and Kennedy who haven't moved up the card in years.


----------



## RadishMan (May 28, 2008)

The IC Champion should never win the MITB.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 28, 2008)

Glad to see Ted Dibiase Jr. make his unoffical debut. I only wish that they had promted Ted's other son Mike along with him, but I heard his progress wasn't were they wanted it. Oh well. One Million Dollar Offspring is more than enough.


----------



## konohakartel (May 28, 2008)

Well they wanna do that 2nd gen heel stable. 

So far the problem with TNA is that they lack commitment. They dont commit to long term angles. Wrestlers like to know that they will be used. WWE is a secure environment as long as you play by the ruls. TNA lets you do wat u want but wont have any long term commitments.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 28, 2008)

True. TNA is so concerned with finding their next big thing that can't settle on someone to be the current big thing.


----------



## Buzz Killington (May 28, 2008)

DiBiase Jr. had a decent promo, but could he have a blander look? He didn't even have a dollar sign on his trunks! He should come out in his dad's old tuxes, or expensive sweaters. He should play up the extension of the Million Dollar Man gimmick as the spoiled trust fund baby, complaining to "Daddy" about being booked against the major superstars or losing matches. 

Also, if he's going to feud with Cody Rhodes, they have to mention the major feud Dusty and Ted Sr. had back in 1990 (which saw Dustin's first WWF appearances and culminated in Virgil's face turn).


----------



## SilverCross (May 28, 2008)

Buzz Killington said:


> DiBiase Jr. had a decent promo, but could he have a blander look? He didn't even have a dollar sign on his trunks! He should come out in his dad's old tuxes, or expensive sweaters. He should play up the extension of the Million Dollar Man gimmick as the spoiled trust fund baby, complaining to "Daddy" about being booked against the major superstars or losing matches.
> 
> Also, if he's going to feud with Cody Rhodes, they have to mention the major feud Dusty and Ted Sr. had back in 1990 (which saw Dustin's first WWF appearances and culminated in Virgil's face turn).



well..give it a bit more time man, it just started. no need for them to throw it all out there in the first shot.


----------



## Rivayir (May 28, 2008)

That wasn't Randy Orton's twin brother that came out with Ted DiBiase? >_>


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 28, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> ^Or maybe, TNA can stop fucking around, stop being so shitty, study some old WCW stuff from 96 and 97, and become a legitamate threat to the WWE.


You must have missed the S.E.X. era of TNA. Count yourself among the lucky ones.


----------



## Perverted King (May 28, 2008)

DiBiase Jr. doesn't need to look like his father. He needs to be his own man. I heard his brother Mike DiBiase was injured.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 28, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> You must have missed the *S.E.X. era of TNA*. Count yourself among the lucky ones.



Hold up! Didn't WCW do something like that back in the year 2000, when WWF was kicking their ass in the ratings, and Russo was in charge of WCW'S storylines?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 28, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Hold up! Didn't WCW do something like that back in the year 2000, when WWF was kicking their ass in the ratings, and Russo was in charge of WCW'S storylines?



Probally. Russo loves to try and "push the envelope"


----------



## konohakartel (May 28, 2008)

i swear dat im watchin WCW sometimes when i watch TNA.. Im like wait...i saw this before....


----------



## Perverted King (May 28, 2008)

*WWE To Do Animation, No More Blood, Vince Shrugs Off Congress*

 - More notes have come from WWE's recent shareholders meeting, most notably that the company wants to do some kind of animation project. Whether that be an animated movie of some kind I don't know.

- Vince also noted that the plan is to avoid using blood unless necessary on the current product.

- To reiterate a point I've previously made, WWE are pushing guys like Khali because they bring in strong overseas revenue. Vince mentioned in the same meeting as above, that in two to three years, 30 to 40% of the company's income would come from markets outside of North America.

- Also Vince shrugged off the possibility of congress looking in to drugs and wrestling stating "I doubt they'll want to bring us in, we're as clean as a whistle."


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 28, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Hold up! Didn't WCW do something like that back in the year 2000, when WWF was kicking their ass in the ratings, and Russo was in charge of WCW'S storylines?


Nah, S.E.X.(Sports Entertainment Xtreme) was Russo ripping off the NWO in TNA and failing miserably. Funny thing, though... The two entrances TNA uses now first debuted during the S.E.X. era because the stable wanted an entrance of it's own. It was also during S.E.X.(or a little bit afterwards with AJ still being a heel) that AJ had those two horrific matches with Dusty Rhodes that I hate so much.


----------



## Buzz Killington (May 28, 2008)

> - More notes have come from WWE's recent shareholders meeting, most notably that the company wants to do some kind of animation project. Whether that be an animated movie of some kind I don't know.



Will this be anything like the old Hulk Hogan's Rock n' Wrestling cartoon from the 80's?

The problem with TNA is they can't come up with an original gimmick. Black Machismo and Stone Cold Shark Boy are meant to be parodies, but they just show that they have nothing they can do on their own (I am half expecting So Cal Val to find a snake in a wedding present when she marries Lethal). And of course, the Abyss/Mesias/Mitchell feud was just a rehash of the Undertaker/Kane/Paul Bearer feud from the late 90's.


----------



## Perverted King (May 28, 2008)

*RAW Ratings*



> WWE better hope its million dollar giveaway and draft announcements revitalize the product, as the most recent RAW rating reflects a dangerous trend.
> 
> While some viewership loss could be blamed on the Memorial Day holiday, the 2.9 rating for the show is still well below any historical trend. Aside from major holiday editions of RAW, the only show to have done worse since 1997 was the October 8, 2007 show (2.8) that went against Monday Night Football and an MLB playoff game.
> 
> The show did hours of 2.87 and 2.94, with only three segments hopping the 3.0 barrier.



That has to hurt!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 28, 2008)

Im suprised RAW has been getting mediocre ratings lately, because the past three weeks have been off the chain. The reason the RAW rating was in the late 2.0's has to be because of the holiday.


----------



## konohakartel (May 28, 2008)

Yea ratings have been low even for the june season. I guess thats why Vince is throwing all these curveballs lately.


----------



## Perverted King (May 29, 2008)

Vince needs to give the fans what they want and a fake $1,000,000 give away won't do the trick. We need new people in the main event and we need the mid-card and Tag Team Titles to mean something. WWE needs to become stronger overall. I was watching a Kurt Angle and Angle mentioned how badly the mid-card and tag team division are treated for the sake of the main event guys on WWE.


----------



## RadishMan (May 29, 2008)

Regal is off Raw and it slumps?

...

Just kidding~!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 29, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Regal is off Raw and it slumps?
> 
> ...
> 
> Just kidding~!



Lol.

Man, I was hyped for a Regal-HHH feud. But it doesn't look like that's going to happen anytime soon. I just hope they don't bury him when he comes back from his suspension. Hardy and Kennedy were tossed back into the fray when they came back, same should be done for Regal.


----------



## RadishMan (May 29, 2008)

In Hardy's case they really had no choice because he's over as fuck. They didn't have to put him in the WWE title scene, but demoting him to Heat (just saying) would be dumb.

Then again they haven't even started promoting the Rock DVD either, does Vince not care about the $? Apparently not if he's giving it away now...


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 29, 2008)

^I agree. At the end of the day, when it comes to Jeff Hardy, the WWE has absolutely no choice, but to push that man. He's extremely over, and they know that not pushing him into the Main event scene would be stupid. Too bad he fucked himself. But there's no need to worry. If Jeff doesnt get fired or anything, you can bet your ass that he will get his hands on that WWE championship.


----------



## RadishMan (May 29, 2008)

Makes me wonder if Punk is either simply keeping the MITB warm or if they plan to have him lose his match. God knows he loses enough as it is.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 29, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Makes me wonder if Punk is either simply keeping the MITB warm or if they plan to have him lose his match. God knows he loses enough as it is.



Well apparently Punk has some heat on him backstage and only got MITB because he was the most over(which makes no sense when Jericho was in the match) So yeah. No idea what that guys future holds.


----------



## Perverted King (May 29, 2008)

Punk has heat becuase he didn't want to drink alcohol with the other wrestlers and bookers. How stupid is that? I think Punk will lose the briefcase eventually.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 29, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> Punk has heat becuase he didn't want to drink alcohol with the other wrestlers and bookers. How stupid is that? I think Punk will lose the briefcase eventually.



It's not only that though. Alot of people (justified and not) just seem to have it out Punk. I know there's one little faction that wants Punk to fail to prove that he was overrated in the indies. But anyway, even friends of his say that Punk can rub people the wrong way. Meh, I'm not a huge fan so it matters not to me.


----------



## nanni (May 29, 2008)

> Punk has heat becuase he didn't want to drink alcohol with the other wrestlers and bookers. How stupid is that?* I think Punk will lose the briefcase eventually.*


I give him with in 3 matchs before he loses it to someone else


----------



## RadishMan (May 29, 2008)

He's got a match Friday then Sunday. We'll see Hater. We'll see! >:|


----------



## Perverted King (May 29, 2008)

CM Punk won't win on Sunday. Not to mention that match will be the worst on the card.


----------



## RadishMan (May 29, 2008)

Sides Show won easily. Vince won't pass up the EPIC match.

It's EPIC because they're both BIG.

AWESOME~!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## konohakartel (May 29, 2008)

anyone else think that they gonna bring back the million dollar champoinship with Ted DiBiase? THey have a interview on wwe.com that kinda brings it up.They ask hi wat championship he gonna go after first nd he just smiles and leaves in his dads caddy..


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 29, 2008)

^That might be interesting...


----------



## Perverted King (May 29, 2008)

Everytime I see the TNA Impact game it gets more and more amazing each time.


----------



## Rock Lee (May 29, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> Everytime I see the TNA Impact game it gets more and more amazing each time.



I know what you mean i can't wait for it to come out.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 29, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> Everytime I see the TNA Impact game it gets more and more amazing each time.



If only TNA's shows were like that.


----------



## Perverted King (May 30, 2008)

*RAW Wrestlers Tired of Triple H
*


> I have heard that several wrestlers have had it with Triple H, and many backstage are described as being on "pins and needles" when it comes to Vince McMahon’s son-in-law. Triple H’s name has been mentioned as a possible move to Smackdown during the WWE draft on 6/23, and there are plenty on the Raw roster that would applaud the move. If Triple H is indeed moved to Smackdown, a possible switch would have Undertaker moved to Raw.
> 
> (source: Gerweck.net)


----------



## RadishMan (May 30, 2008)

Was it Vince who mentioned his name? Otherwise I'd hardly believe it.

I remember when he actually was drafted. All just an ego stroke so he could be "bought" with several wrestlers.


----------



## Immortal Flame (May 30, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> Vince needs to give the fans what they want and a fake $1,000,000 give away won't do the trick. We need new people in the main event and we need the mid-card and Tag Team Titles to mean something. WWE needs to become stronger overall. I was watching a Kurt Angle and Angle mentioned how badly the mid-card and tag team division are treated for the sake of the main event guys on WWE.



I can't really blame Angle on his comment. We barely see the IC Title being defended as well as the Tag Titles. The E has been concentrating so much on it's Main Eventers that they're neglecting the other divisions.


----------



## RadishMan (May 30, 2008)

WWE is too busy trying to find the next mega draw. Thus they keep splitting up tag teams for singles stars because tag teams don't draw unless they say suck it.

I don't want much, but at least give us something like when Cena was in the US division.


----------



## Carly (May 30, 2008)

If the rating stays like that in June and keeps lowering its because people are sick of a non-existant division outside of the womans and wwe championship divisions.


----------



## Broleta (May 30, 2008)

The AJ Styles/Kurt Angle feud just keeps getting better. I can hardly wait for their match at Slammiversary.


----------



## konohakartel (May 30, 2008)

the thing is that they have so many ppl there for those divisions. Crime Tyme and london and kendrink are gold. Miz and Morrison are pretty damn good 2. Hopefully the highlanders will be good to go in the next few months. As for IC and US they should get ECW involved in the US title or IC since theyre gonna move ECW in with RAW. WE have Jericho and Hardy. Kofi looks good 2. Hell DIbiase could potentially be good enough in a few months. 

The only problem i see is that most of the B-title players have at one time chased the A-title and its a step down.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 30, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> We need new people in the main event and we need the mid-card and Tag Team Titles to mean something.


The WWE just had one of it's most successful years ever and neither of those titles really meant anything. Midcard titles aren't really that important in the grand scheme of things.



> WWE needs to become stronger overall. I was watching a Kurt Angle and Angle mentioned how badly the mid-card and tag team division are treated for the sake of the main event guys on WWE.


Kurt needs to watch his own show. When's the last time the X-Division belt truly mattered in TNA? I love Lethal, but his runs with the title were treated like shit which was terrible because Kurt actually fought the bookers so that Lethal could beat him clean and look credible. As for the tag belts, TNA'll build up steam in the division for a bit and then totally fuck the division in the ass via stupid shit like AJ and Tomko jobbing to Eric and Kaz and then the belts being held up because of that Super Eric garbage.

There's nothing wrong with being a bigger fan of the midcard guys than the main eventers, but saying that people are tuning out because the 'E is doing nothing with the midcard belts in just crazy talk given how the WWE has drawn just fine without having any sort of huge focus on them.


----------



## RadishMan (May 30, 2008)

Kurt vs. AJ? I don't watch TNA but last I heard he broke his neck? Huh?


----------



## konohakartel (May 30, 2008)

not broken but injured. Its why he didnt do anything physical for the past few weeks. The company wanted 2 make sure he was ok. Kurt is the type of guy to keep wrestling with a broken neck and not think long term.


----------



## RadishMan (May 30, 2008)

I suppose it's only a matter of time before he's in a wheelchair ala Dynamite Kid. But knowing Krazy Kurt that won't stop him.


----------



## Rock Lee (May 30, 2008)

> - A new book titled "Ring of Hell" is out with scandalous details on the backstage scene in Japan, ECW, WCW, and WWE. The book goes into theories as to what drove Chris Benoit to kill his son Daniel and wife Nancy.
> 
> The book also has details on other backstage stories not necessarily related to Chris Benoit. Former WWE writer Dave Lagana, who was fired from WWE is mentioned in the book. Writer Michael Randazzo V cites sources that claim that Lagana was released because he was offering sexual favors to male and female talent.
> 
> ...



I'm buying a copy.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 30, 2008)

^Im having trouble believing _everything_ that book says. Hall pissing on Benoit's shoes...and getting away with it?

If you ask me, this is just another attempt to bring prowrestling down. Im not saying it's all fake.


----------



## nanni (May 30, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> He's got a match Friday then Sunday. We'll see Hater. We'll see! >:|


can't wait
hows aboot a bet(+reps)within 3 matchs he'll lose it >:3


> - A new book titled "Ring of Hell" is out with scandalous details on the backstage scene in Japan, ECW, WCW, and WWE. The book goes into theories as to what drove Chris Benoit to kill his son Daniel and wife Nancy.
> 
> The book also has details on other backstage stories not necessarily related to Chris Benoit. Former WWE writer Dave Lagana, who was fired from WWE is mentioned in the book. Writer Michael Randazzo V cites sources that claim that Lagana was released because he was offering sexual favors to male and female talent.
> 
> ...


*facepalm


Rated R Superstar said:


> ^Im having trouble believing _everything_ that book says. Hall pissing on Benoit's shoes...and getting away with it?
> 
> If you ask me, this is just another attempt to bring prowrestling down. Im not saying it's all fake.



I agree
but I'm hoping this will pass soon


----------



## RadishMan (May 30, 2008)

I saw several threads on another board and while it does seem to paint it in a bad light, it sounds damn entertaining.


----------



## konohakartel (May 30, 2008)

lmao at Palumbo with the Slash hat...



edit: ok did da morrison/punk finish look edited to anyone else???


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 30, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> ^Im having trouble believing _everything_ that book says. Hall pissing on Benoit's shoes...and getting away with it?


Considering what vets do to rookies via hazing/ribs, does it really shock you?


----------



## konohakartel (May 30, 2008)

i heard it was worse if u was a foreigner....


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 30, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Considering what vets do to rookies via hazing/ribs, does it really shock you?



Not really. Im suprised Benoit didn't beat the living hell outta him. That's nothing compared to what vets do to rookies and Newbies in Japan. In Japan, they "rib" the new guys by making them do the craziest things, such as eating Human waste. I leave it at that...

I think it was Jericho who said that. I think he said they did that when he wrestled in Japan years ago.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 30, 2008)

His position in the company at that time is probably why he didn't as beating the living shit out one of the "golden boys" probably would have gotten him fired.

As for the Japanese rookies thing, Jericho stated in his book that the New Japan Dojo guys had rookies jerk off into a jar, put it in a freezer, and then drink it.


----------



## RadishMan (May 30, 2008)

So that shit is true then? That's fucked up...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 31, 2008)

Some old-school trainers used to put peoples' eyes out by knocking it out of their heads and then stomping on it or get the trainee on all fours and then shatter one of their ankles.

So, like I've always said, wrestling is one really scummy business and after watching and reading about it for 20 years, I'm not really shocked by most of the horror stories like the NJ Dojo ones.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 31, 2008)

Missed SMackdown! Anything interesting happen?


----------



## RadishMan (May 31, 2008)

Elijah Burke on TV.

And Foley explained 4-up. Well it was the first time I heard it, so news to me.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 31, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Elijah Burke on TV.
> 
> And Foley explained 4-up. Well it was the first time I heard it, so news to me.



Dammit! THe one week I'm too busy to watch is the week I miss a Burke match. What luck......


----------



## SAFFF (May 31, 2008)

Wow why is there so many immature twisted ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) backstage? Sounds like a lot of homosexual frustration being let out by Nash and Hall and all the other vets. Really twisted and harsh shit that sounds like jail. I'd never be a pro wrestler. If the nearly killing yourself anytime you stepped in the ring wasn't bad enough its the homo-antics and jail mentality that tops it all. 

I missed Smackdown.....was Punk/Morrision good?.......dumb answer it probably was.


----------



## RadishMan (May 31, 2008)

It's hard to judge something you've seen 50x within the last year or so...

Wrestling is a carny business. And unless you love to do it, it's not worth it because very few make it to the top. And the likes of Cena/HHH probably only make a few mill. There's more money to be made in acting with less risk and work. I mean putting your life on the line 300 days a year and likely ending up in a wheelchair?


----------



## Perverted King (May 31, 2008)

Burke might be in line for a push. He has been in matches against Matt Hardy 2 weeks in a row and he wrote in his article on WWE.com "Enough is Enough". Not to mention Foley and Cole were selling him incredibly well.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 31, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> Burke might be in line for a push. He has been in matches against Matt Hardy 2 weeks in a row and he wrote in his article on WWE.com "Enough is Enough". Not to mention Foley and Cole were selling him incredibly well.



Don't say that man. You'll get my hopes up.


----------



## Perverted King (Jun 1, 2008)

Burke deserves a push. Is hard to believe that he was the leader of a stable and was destroying the Originals with his current statu right now.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 1, 2008)

I think the perfect push for Burke would be a feud with Jericho. Imagine the promos.......


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 1, 2008)

Jericho's about to turn heel, though. Matt Hardy would be a more ideal feud for him as Matt's probably the best face midcard guy the 'E has at the moment and he could ease Burke into an increased role in the company.


----------



## Perverted King (Jun 1, 2008)

*Interesting Things I Read on JR's Blog*



> I am anxious to see what changes are initiated on Monday Night Raw this week as it seems that several changes are rumored to be on their way. Last Monday’s lackluster TV rating for Monday Night Raw would certainly be reason enough to move these changes along as no one could ever be content with a 2.9 national cable rating. Personally, I am for longer match times and to see if some of the younger, talented individuals who have been developing, some for quite some time, can add to the mix and provide a "fresh feel" to the presentation. The announcers are talking less, which I have zero issues with quite honestly as it is television and not radio, but one could also make a case that the televised, talking segments could be more succinct as well. One man’s opinion.
> 
> It’s time to "reshuffle" the deck as the old wrestling expression goes and attempt to create new stars involved in new issues which might give cause for "business picking up".


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 1, 2008)

I hope the draft truly "shakes things up" and giving Cena new people to destory as champion is not what I have in mind Vince. >:|


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 1, 2008)

I heard that HHH is about to go Heel in a little while. Its too bad, I was really enjoying him as a face. He has never been this funny, and agressive at the same time. I heard he was gonna feud with Cena for the summer. *sighs* I rather see him feud with someone else. No disrespect to Cena, I love the guy. but I just rather see HHH feud with someone different. Just to see a fresh new feud that we've havent seen before. I rather see Edge vs HHH(as a face) than HHH vs Cena.


----------



## Perverted King (Jun 1, 2008)

Orton broke his left Collar Bone at ONS. Hope he recovers soon. 

ONS was sick is too bad the Last Man Standing Match was cut short becuase of Orton's injury.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 1, 2008)

I hope SD! doesn't get raped because of Orton's injury. Especially with Taker being out of WWE, whatever they do with that.

LOL @ Cena winning... ughs. For a match that he could've easily lost without truly being beaten. Ah well I'd rather them do Cena/HHH "II" now for SS then stall it to Mania...


----------



## Perverted King (Jun 1, 2008)

TLC Match by far match of the night.


----------



## Rivayir (Jun 2, 2008)

I am actually surprised that Edge has won the TLC match. Now, I am looking forward to see what will happen to the Undertaker and his whole feud with Edge. Hopefully I will be able to see some matches on youtube when I get home.


----------



## Broleta (Jun 2, 2008)

I watched ONS live last night. Found it to be OKish, nothing that good except the last match, mostly for the surprise of Edge winning. I wonder how they'll bring back Undertaker after this.

Oh, and Triple H is stale as shit.


----------



## Perverted King (Jun 2, 2008)

I really believed the Sledgehammer will get a bigger pop. It didn't happen. I almost fell asleep when HHH was making his entrance.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 2, 2008)

My One Night Stand thoughts:

Hardy/Umaga- Reminded me of the old Attitude Era Hardcore Title matches(which isn't really a good thing), but Jeff's sliding rail crossbody was awesome. Really meh finish with the crash pad being visibly if you looked after Jeff did his Swanton.

Show/Morrison/Dreamer/Punk/Chavo- Entertaining. Pissed off Show is awesome and everyone trying to beat the shit out of him with the kendo sticks before he could get his hands on them was nice.

JBL/Cena- Good brawl with a lackluster finish. JBL either goofed up and bit down on the blood packet too soon or he suffered the fastest internal damage I've ever seen. The bull-rope tease was great as were Cena's facials when JBL brought it into the ring. One thing that really bothered me was the fucking ref basically grabbing both guys all over their faces when checking for blood with was both annoying and disturbing at the same time.

HBK/Batista- Match of the Night. I don't know what's gotten into Batista since WM, but he's really been on a roll with having good matches with a bunch of guys and playing his role perfectly in the feud with HBK(now the WWE needs to decide who's going to turn heel at last). HBK suckered him at Backlash and this match was all about Batista fulfilling his promise to HBK about hurting him and learning from his mistakes from the last match. Now, stretcher matches tend to suck heaping mounds of ass, but both men got around that by making the focus of the match Batista being out to kill HBK instead of doing stupid stretcher teases. Jericho's appearances where he's trying to "motivate" Shawn to fight back only for Batista to kill him again was great. Hell, Batista didn't even half-ass his offense like he usually does as even his clotheslines and punches were looking pretty vicious.

HHH/Orton- I've said it before and I'll say it again: I dislike HHH as a face. It seems like it's almost impossible for any heel he faces to get any heat off of him because he never does anything for the other guy except bury them on the mic and it hurts the eventual match because the opponent isn't seen as a threat. What's weird is that Orton has been booked this way against Hunter EVERY SINGLE TIME and Orton comes out looking weaker for it.

Now, all that being said, this match was pretty damn good, but the finish was insanely ackward and bad(which is understandable seeing as Orton broke his collarbone). Someone on another board mentioned that Orton being all pissed post-match when he was walking to the back might have been from probably being booked to win(ironically, he was denied time off to be with his pregnant wife from what I've heard) the match and the title. I hope the injury isn't that severe, but given his injury history with his shoulders, I wouldn't hold my breath on him making a quick return.

Melina/Beth- Really damn good women's wrestling with Beth showing how well she's grown into the monster heel bitch of the roster and Melina having some awesome facials while being stretched.

Taker/Edge- I don't know what it is about the Taker/Edge matches, but I can't seem to concentrate on them at all upon first viewing. I'll probably watch it again tomorrow, but the last 10 minutes were damn good, although both guys did stupid shit that made no sense at all considering the condition of the opponent at the time(Edge setting up the double tables when Taker was wiped out outside the ring and Taker moving the ladder over near the two stacks of tables that were set-up near the ramp/entrance eariler in the match). Hawkins and Ryder took MAN-SIZED bumps from the ring to the outside onto tables(with Hawkins(?) almost landing on his fucking HEAD from the turnbuckle) and Taker seemed to think he couldn't let those two kids show him up so he takes a tumble through the double stack of tables near the ramp/entrance. I really have to say that I didn't expect Edge to win, so I was in a kinda shocked silence like the rest of the crowd(kinda like the WM 22 crowd when Cena beat HHH). Taker's walk to the back with all the lights off except for the spotlights on him and his showing of emotion before leaving was a great, unexpected visual.

Overall Thoughts: Damn good show with no lag anywhere, though a couple of the finishes were pretty bad. Probably the second-best PPV the 'E has put on this year behind No Way Out.


So there's my thoughts, love 'em or hate 'em.


----------



## Perverted King (Jun 2, 2008)

A IC Title change tonight please!


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 2, 2008)

Has Jericho defended it since winning?


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 2, 2008)

I've said it once, pairing Mickie with Cena is not gonna make people cheer. And why even waste her time with it? She's the Women's Champion. It was fine with Maria, but... *rolls eyes*

LOL THEY HAD TEH SEX~!


----------



## Sarun (Jun 2, 2008)

Is it me or is Cena getting booed or the match itself?


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 2, 2008)

Ehhh I wasn't paying attention.

The rollthrough FU spot is fun, but they could go easy on the "NEVER SEEN IT B4!"...

Then again they always sell Kane getting manhandled as unusual...


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 2, 2008)

So....Did anybody register? And don't act like you dont know what Im talking about.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 2, 2008)

I might a little later, but I'm not gonna go crazy over it. LOL prizes go as low as $2...


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 2, 2008)

I just cam from wwe.com. I tried to register, and I couldnt even get to the registering page, because the place was so overcrowded and packed.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jun 2, 2008)

Was Mickie James always that hot? As far as divas go, she's the only one I respect as a full package, so to speak (beauty and in-ring talent). Speaking of Mickie, how long's that thing with her and Cena been developing? I first got wind of it when JBL derisively called him her boyfriend. Then, later that night, when Vince yawned me with his money give-away, I noticed the two standing next to each other amongst the "entire" Raw roster. Then the talk backstage with the two after the match with their suggestive looks and flirtatious dialogue. The pairing intrigues me because I like them both, and also because Cena's a constant title threat, so I'm wondering how this will play with his pursuit of the gold. 

As far as other impressive divas go, Beth Phoenix, if she even counts as one, is an absolute monster in the ring--but she's scary.

I agree that Triple H isn't a great face for all the reasons SR1480 said. His crowd pops don't seem to be as big as the ones like a Cena might get. He's always been a better heel. But when he's a face, he's pretty funny, so I'll miss that part of his mic skills when he goes heel again. After him, only John Cena and Chris Jericho can match him on the mic, but Y2J's about go heel, I hear, so that woul leave Cena as the next funniest after those two. Too bad as he's not quite as funny as Triple H.

What's up with this Undertaker angle? What's the plan?


----------



## Perverted King (Jun 3, 2008)

Triple H is a selfish prick! When him and Cena were facing off he said "Im not Jeff Hardy". Totally disrespectful.

I did sign up for the money give away.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 3, 2008)

I don't wanna start the whole HHH bury argument and Orton is injured, but the comments of RKO losing = his reign never happened... ughs.


----------



## Rock Lee (Jun 3, 2008)

Great more hhh/cena matches someone please make it go away.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 3, 2008)

Now I know I barked about HHH burying Orton's career on the mic, but if he does it to Cena I will not mind.


----------



## nanni (Jun 3, 2008)

> Now I know I barked about HHH burying Orton's career on the mic,* but if he does it to Cena I will not mind.*


same here 
but I'm hoping if he does say something,*hoping* it's not going to be long winded


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 3, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> Great more hhh/cena matches someone please make it go away.




They've only had one match and that was over 2 years ago.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 3, 2008)

I like Priceless.  If his in ring work matches his charisma he could go places in the E, and I really hope that they do the second/third generation stable that they planned on doing.


----------



## Perverted King (Jun 3, 2008)

John Cena and Mickie James are actually dating in real life.


----------



## Broleta (Jun 3, 2008)

WHY DID RAW SUCK SO MUCH LAST NIGHT EUUUURGHHHHHH FFFFFFFFFF RAAAGGGGEEE


----------



## Hellion (Jun 3, 2008)

Because the E is in a transition phase.  While you say it sucks I saw them trying to reestablish themselves.

We got two new feuds: Burchill/Kennedy, Cena/HHH.  We Had a title Match: Y2J/JBL.  A love angle: Cena/MJ.  Continuation of a feud: Murdoch/Cade.  The newer generation: Priceless/Rhodes.  And of course the Million Dollar giveaway.  

That is alot of things that happened.  i think that it came off as boring because JR and King seemed off last night in their commentary, and the crowd was dead.  Nowadays the crowd hardly reacts to the actual wrestling, but more so their favorite wrestler.  most of the mid card guys go no reaction at all.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 3, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> John Cena and Mickie James are actually dating in real life.





Where did you read this from? I heard that Cena had gotten maried not too long after Kennedy got hitched.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 3, 2008)

I believe they broke it off. You know wrestlers...

Steph/HHH may be the magic one. It's got perks. 

Course if that IS true, I hope Cena gets cancer and dies a slow and painful death. Before I simply hated him enough here I wanted him dead. Now he must suffer.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 3, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> I believe they broke it off. You know wrestlers...
> 
> Steph/HHH may be the magic one. It's got perks.
> 
> Course if that IS true, I hope Cena gets cancer and dies a slow and painful death. Before *I simply hated him enough here I wanted him dead. Now he must suffer.*




Please, tell me you were just joking...

It's not his fault all the women want him.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 3, 2008)

Why hasn't MJ posed for Playboy

On another note.  I just realized how much catching up TNA has to do to the WWE.  Waiting for the press conference to start


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 3, 2008)

She already did some fetish posing before she entered WWE.

I guess they only save Playboy for girls who aren't over?

Bah Mickie is one of those who you'd actually WANT to see...

That or Trish, but she swears she never would.

So did Stacy, but I'm not even sure WHY people would want to? She has no chest... >_>


----------



## Perverted King (Jun 3, 2008)

*The company has backed off of their recruiting of "great athletes" that were not fans of the business growing up. After the Lashley and Lensar situations, they feel that if wrestling "isn’t in your blood" that people will grow to hate the business and leave, like Lashley and Lesnar.

Source- wrestlezone.com*


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 3, 2008)

Why did Lashley leave anyway? I never cared enough to read news on him.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 3, 2008)

Holy Crap monday isn't the only week that they are going to do it.  It is going to be a weekly thing until he decides to stop

Radish who is that in your sig


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 3, 2008)




----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 3, 2008)

How was the press conference? Did anybody see it? Any big announcements?


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 3, 2008)

I didn't, but I read a recap. I'll recap the recap for you guys.

WWE is awesome.

They are giving away money.

WWE FTW~!

Raw rating is in. Barley passes 3.0. Goes to show ya Vince, you can't even bribe new people to tune in...


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 3, 2008)

^In that case, let this be a lesson to Vince. If you want the ratings to go up, then do it the old fashioned way...presnt entertaining matches(they already do this) and great storylines to the people. Give the people a reason to actuallly tune in.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 3, 2008)

I'd wait to see how the ratings go for the next few weeks since the contest requires you to tune in. Although with the initial MILLION promise, nothing happened.

Besides if people were only tunin in for the $, once it all stopped they'd leave.

Vince wants to pay "true" fans like he went off on Raw about. Lower PPV prices... >_>


----------



## Perverted King (Jun 3, 2008)

USA needs WWE to be a little more free but the FCC is watching. That's a big problem.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jun 3, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> John Cena and Mickie James are actually dating in real life.



He's one lucky bastard.


----------



## Broleta (Jun 3, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Why hasn't MJ posed for Playboy



She has massive meat curtains for a start.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 3, 2008)

Seems Teddy Long replaced Armando as GM of ECW. Not sure why they replaced a competent GM like him when Raw has none...

Unless this is a way to bring Armando into a wrestling role without the GM spot holding him back to cheap matches...

Punk wins a 4 way and has the honor of jobbing to Kane. But at least it's the champion and not friggin' Miz or Chavo~!


----------



## RodMack (Jun 3, 2008)

I still kinda wish Mickie wore skirts in her matches like before.


----------



## Perverted King (Jun 3, 2008)

OMG! Matt Sydal was on ECW! Even though he lost to Shelton it was awesome. Not to mention he didn't get pinned.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 3, 2008)

Yeah and he seemed to get a decent crowd reaction.

And yes Mickie wrestling in pants = nono!


----------



## Perverted King (Jun 3, 2008)

WWE should give Sydal a chance. 

Kenny Dystra and Matt Sydal for Tag Champs!


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 4, 2008)

SD! Diva Spoilers

*Spoiler*: __ 



Vickie talks about making a title for the ladies.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jun 4, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Seems Teddy Long replaced Armando as GM of ECW. Not sure why they replaced a competent GM like him when Raw has none...
> 
> Unless this is a way to bring Armando into a wrestling role without the GM spot holding him back to cheap matches...
> 
> Punk wins a 4 way and has the honor of jobbing to Kane. But at least it's the champion and not friggin' Miz or Chavo~!



I'm just guessing that they will utilize Armando as GM of Raw.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 4, 2008)

That's not a bad idea.


----------



## Rivayir (Jun 4, 2008)

I am not looking forward to the possible (confirmed?) Batista/Edge feud on SD. We already had that and I didn't like it to much. I'd rather see a Hornswoggle/Edge feud than this, or at least a new face in the title run. =/


----------



## Captain Apoo (Jun 4, 2008)

Batista has his current beef with Shawn Michaels/Chris Jericho. Edge is probably gonna be wrestling against Kane or Finlay.


----------



## Broleta (Jun 4, 2008)

Captain Apoo said:


> Batista has his current beef with Shawn Michaels/Chris Jericho. Edge is probably gonna be wrestling against Kane or Finlay.



Batista finished things with Michaels at One Night Stand when he came through on his promise to hurt him.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 4, 2008)

Batista will probably feud with Edge until he gets drafted to Raw.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 4, 2008)

What will become of Undertaker?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 4, 2008)

^Dont worry. He'll be back soon enough. He's taking time off to let some injuries heal.


----------



## Perverted King (Jun 4, 2008)

Vickie Guerrero is not making a new Women's Title. The diva that won the match at the SD Tapings advanced to a Women's Title match at NOC. We will probably see a multi-divas match for the belt.


----------



## Perverted King (Jun 5, 2008)

*WWE Superstars Prefer To Work On Smackdown*

WWE wrestlers are more willing to work on Smackdown rather than RAW, which wasn’t the case in the past. Mid and undercard wrestlers prefer Smackdown because they feel they would have a better opportunity of moving up in the company.

The backstage feeling is that RAW lead writer Brian Gewirtz is primarily focused of the main even wrestlers and he has failed to create new stars since signing with the company.

ProWrestling.net


----------



## maximilyan (Jun 5, 2008)

hey is this the same thing as WWE? i'm noob at wrestling, just wondering.


----------



## Perverted King (Jun 5, 2008)

Yes! This discusses WWE and other companies.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 5, 2008)

@Max: Maybe you should read a few post above yours and you will find we are mainly discussing WWE in here.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 5, 2008)

You can discuss anything wrestling, but 99% of this is WWE talk.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 6, 2008)

I was thinking about over the edge 99 ppv the other day. On that fateful Owen Hart was killed, and despite the fact that he died in front of thousands, the WWE still decided to continue the show. Some people have criticized the wwe for this. In Bret Hart's book, he criticized Mcmahon's decision, saying that if it was Shane Mcmahon who fell from the rafters that day, Mcmahon would have made a different decision. My question for you all is, do you think mcmahon made the right decision, going on with the show, or should he have cancelled it?


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 6, 2008)

Should've canceled it. ITs not like the fans would complain having the show canceled after finding out OWEN HART DIED. Vince is disturbed to even think fans would get mad if the PPV was stopped. We aren't barbaric monsters.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 6, 2008)

^But there probably would have been some idiot fans who would have been highly upset.


----------



## Perverted King (Jun 6, 2008)

D-Lo Brown is back in WWE. He has been signed.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 6, 2008)

^I heard also. I wonder what brand he'll be on. Probably ECW.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 6, 2008)

Would he also give the fans a refund who ordered at home or were there live? The show must go on, but you're damn right he would've ended it if Shane died...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 6, 2008)

Eh, Vince is carny enough that he would've kept the show going even if it was Shane that had bit it instead of Owen.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jun 6, 2008)

It's been a while since I last saw D-Lo in action. I hope that the writers have something good in store for him. If he will indeed be drafted to ECW, I'm hopin' he becomes the next top heel in that brand.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 6, 2008)

I was thoroughly impressed with D'Lo in the early years of TNA.... When they actually were worth watching.

Warning  below

Okay so I decided to give TNA another shot this week.  I turn it on the first thing I see is Eric Young searching for FN Elvis.  What in the hell does this have to do with wrestling.  Also can they give this guy one gimmick and stick with it.

Also, that Jay Lethal skit was horrible.  The King of the Mountain concept seems ridiculous to me.  I stopped around this point because I just wasn't entertained by it.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 6, 2008)

D'lo needs the chest protector!


----------



## Shirker (Jun 6, 2008)

Wait! D'Lo's comin' back?!? When?


----------



## Hellion (Jun 6, 2008)

You looking at the real deal now (headshake)


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 6, 2008)

I mark for D'lo. And btw, that lethal sketch was classic. 

Lethal: Where's Lanny? I know he set this up!
JB: I dunno. Has anyone seen Lanny Proffo?!

Made me giggle.


----------



## Perverted King (Jun 6, 2008)

> Okay so I decided to give TNA another shot this week. I turn it on the first thing I see is Eric Young searching for FN Elvis. What in the hell does this have to do with wrestling. Also can they give this guy one gimmick and stick with it.


He's going to be Elvis now. Probably to mock Honky Tonk Man.

D-Lo Brown= Best Theme Song and Sickest Frogsplash Ever


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Jun 6, 2008)

I keep hoping Macho Man shows up one day to confront Jay Lethal.
D'Lo is coming back?  Who would of thunk it?


----------



## Rock Lee (Jun 6, 2008)

Eddie guerrero is turning in his grave.


----------



## Perverted King (Jun 6, 2008)

That's not funny at all.

Vickie is a heat magnet.


----------



## Rock Lee (Jun 6, 2008)

It's not meant to be funny ,this vicki and edge angle is so disrespectful towards him.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 6, 2008)

Eddie is a consumate professional and loved the business. I think he would have approved.


----------



## konohakartel (Jun 6, 2008)

wow did Chavo go flying or what with that dbl spear?? he went thu the ropes while barely getting hit.

lmao @ coles screwup 2nite...finlay can use any part of the weapon as a ring.....


----------



## Sarun (Jun 6, 2008)

I think the spear didn't come off as they wanted.


----------



## konohakartel (Jun 7, 2008)

Well Batista hit the guy on his right nice and square but Chavo wasnt lined up right. Batista kinda fell into him and Chavo superman-ed over the middle rope...

The diva spot was nice tho.. it couldve gone a little smoother and faster but they did good. I think its a move in the right direction. I honestly beleive that SD! has more legit Divas right now.


----------



## Rock Lee (Jun 7, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Eddie is a consumate professional and loved the business. I think he would have approved.



So you honestly think he would approve of edge kissing and marrying his wife?


----------



## Perverted King (Jun 7, 2008)

Vickie has to move on dude. Are you saying she would disrespect Eddie if she gets married again?


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 7, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> So you honestly think he would approve of edge kissing and marrying his wife?



They aren't really getting married. 

Far as we know anyway. Even if they were they are no longer married, remember it's "till death do us part." Wasn't Eddie kissing Chyna as part of a storyline while he was married to Vickie? I assume they were married at the time anyway.

Wrestling is part athleticism/part acting.

So to answer your question. Yes he would approve of them engaging in this storyline.


----------



## SilverCross (Jun 7, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Okay so I decided to give TNA another shot this week.  I turn it on the first thing I see is Eric Young searching for FN Elvis.  What in the hell does this have to do with wrestling.  Also can they give this guy one gimmick and stick with it.



your kidding..right? wwe/wwf has done plenty of crap that has nothing to do with wrestling...


----------



## Broleta (Jun 7, 2008)

I actually find Eric Young very entertaining. I hope this results in the Honky Tonk man appearing at Slammiversary. Plus, it's like 2 minutes long every week so it's not unbearable even if you don't like it.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 7, 2008)

Yes, but WWE doesn't have the slogan "we are wrestling" either. WWE doesn't even refer themselves as wrestling. They don't even acknowledge their workers as wrestlers, but superstars.

I think with TNA if you're not part of the 1.0, then you're never going to be.


----------



## Broleta (Jun 7, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Yes, but WWE doesn't have the slogan "we are wrestling" either. WWE doesn't even refer themselves as wrestling. They don't even acknowledge their workers as wrestlers, but superstars.
> 
> I think with TNA if you're not part of the 1.0, then you're never going to be.



So you're telling me that every past/present fan of wrestling that doesn't watch TNA right now is full aware of what TNA is? Lol. I know about 6 people in real life that watch WWE and won't try TNA (and I know very few wrestling fans irl) just because it's hard for them to watch or any don't want to "Cross the Line" due to loyalty to the WWE brand.

TNA's problem is obviously marketing and that they don't do enough of it most likely due to financial constraints. Their business plan has been pretty flawless so far though. Small steps have gotten them VERY far in a short time. Their growth is unheard of for a pro wrestling company.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 7, 2008)

And that's a HUGE problem. As I said 1.0 isn't going anywhere, so they have to get the word out that they are out there for the WE fans that may not know they exist. I see TNA commercials... on Spike... DURING TNA. Nowhere else. I'm not saying get Joe on talk shows (couldn't hurt), but there's so much they could do that they aren't.

Course mocking WWE with Sharkboy and Eric Young are just making them look stupid...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 7, 2008)

I also think that if they try to actually build up some of their own talent TNA would be alot better off. I mean, in King of the Mountain this Sunday, out of the 5 superstars competing, 3 have been in WWE, 4 if you count Nash as the special enforcer. Right now, TNA is the Arizona Cardinals of wrestling. The place where you were made famous is done with you? Come on over here! But overall, TNA has alot of stuff to work on.


----------



## Broleta (Jun 7, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> there's so much they could do that they aren't.



You can't really blame them for not having the cash to do it. They're obviously aware (Christopher Daniels brought it up during an interview with PWR) that their main issue is marketing.


----------



## Perverted King (Jun 7, 2008)

Matt Sydal is at the SD/ECW Tapings. Looks like WWE is keeping him.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 7, 2008)

Rock has signed with Obama as VP...

<_<


----------



## Perverted King (Jun 8, 2008)

Just f*cking great! WWE switched Sydal's name to Evan Bourne. Why can't wrestlers be allowed to use their own name?


----------



## nanni (Jun 8, 2008)

> Just f*cking great! WWE switched Sydal's name to Evan Bourne. Why can't wrestlers be allowed to use their own name?


make more money if the name's sounds good?


----------



## Sarun (Jun 8, 2008)

what's wrong with Matt Sydal?


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 8, 2008)

Not to mention he was ANNOUNCED as Matt Sydal last week. Oh well he's ECW alumni now.


----------



## Perverted King (Jun 8, 2008)

He's actually in the active roster. He teamed up with Kofi Kingston.


----------



## konohakartel (Jun 8, 2008)

They change names so the company has all the rights to the name and character. Allows them to market better and make more money for themselves.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 8, 2008)

Isnt Matt Sydal supposed to join the rumored thirg generation stable?


----------



## konohakartel (Jun 8, 2008)

its a rumored 2nd generation heel stable. With all the 2nd generation young guys with a veteran as a mouthpiece...or Carlito.

theyre thinking of having Afa jr, Ted Dibiase, DH smith and Cody Rhodes


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 9, 2008)

YouTube 

THAT IS THE GREATEST WRESTLER ALIVE TODAY!

I'm sad to hear he isn't a regular... I would've converted dammit!!!


----------



## Hellion (Jun 9, 2008)

They did the same thing with Kennedy, for like 4 weeks he was Ken Anderson the bam Kennedy I don't find a problem with that.

they probable changed his name to Bourne to play off the Bourne series.  As long as the don't have him being a spy I am fine with it.


----------



## Perverted King (Jun 9, 2008)

RAW will be a clusterfuck tonight. It will probably concentrate on the stupid dollar mania.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 9, 2008)

I won't mind if I am a person to receive a phone call


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 9, 2008)

Vince is gonna call his own cell phone.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 9, 2008)

^If that happened, I wouldnt be suprised one bit...

I agree with Perverted King. I have a feeling RAW is gonna suck tonight also. Nothing really exciting going on.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 9, 2008)

If the crowd is hot it makes up for a subpar show.  A crowd  that is into a match really helps me enjoy the show.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Jun 9, 2008)

Vince Mcmahon got Rickrolled lol


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 9, 2008)

These people don't even care enough that they won 200k, 75k, 50k? WTF!


----------



## Hellion (Jun 9, 2008)

That's what got me confused they sound so blah.  Also I hate that I know how it sounds when you dial my number, after the first 4 numbers I can tell it it is me or not


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 9, 2008)

Cena just got PWNED~!


----------



## Sarun (Jun 9, 2008)

^^ Missed it?
How come?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2008)

Shawn just got an ass stomping


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 9, 2008)

Now does Jericho continue to get lost in the shuffle as a heel, is he just another person to job to Cena or does this actually lead to ownage?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2008)

come again?

EDIT*
lol, Sarah just got owned _Hard_


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 9, 2008)

Cena makes me wanna barf when he's on commentary. Stand up for yourself and stop apologizing...


----------



## Rock Lee (Jun 9, 2008)

Raw was so bad and boring, I mean fake million dollar giveaways(I guess WWE thought that rick roll thing would be funny) and just more of the same type of crap that includes matches and the same ole people on TV(HHH,HBK,CENA,JBL).I'd give this raw a one out of five rating,total garbage.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 10, 2008)

If the ratings remain shit, I question if he'll continue doing this. Waste of time because this takes all life out of the show. If these people aren't plants... they must be billionaires because people react a lot more energetic winning 20k on Wheel of Fortune.

Course if they were WWE Plants you'd know they'd be going insane...

Seeing as this giveaway is for ratings and not because he's "rewarding longtime fans" he should change the code everytime he calls that way people have to watch the whole show. The rating will probably be high at the start and dip down once the code was released.

And shit man if I was actually WATCHING Raw when he called... seemed like these people were high or something. Vince called... your phone rang... dee dee dee.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jun 10, 2008)

konohakartel said:


> its a rumored 2nd generation heel stable. With all the 2nd generation young guys with a veteran as a mouthpiece...or Carlito.
> 
> theyre thinking of having Afa jr, Ted Dibiase, DH smith and Cody Rhodes



This is a rather interesting scoop. Hopefully, they'd push through with it.


----------



## SilverCross (Jun 10, 2008)

konohakartel said:


> its a rumored 2nd generation heel stable. With all the 2nd generation young guys with a veteran as a mouthpiece...or Carlito.
> 
> theyre thinking of having Afa jr, Ted Dibiase, DH smith and Cody Rhodes



id actually love to see that.


----------



## Perverted King (Jun 10, 2008)

WWE changed Burke's gimmick.......................He was praying......


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 10, 2008)

Pimp Cup...

Ugh.

Do any of you guys follow Shimmer?


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 10, 2008)

Rating is in. Three point ZERO.

One Million Bucks... plus CENA & HHH in the main event feud? LOL HA HA HA HA!!!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 11, 2008)

^This is proof that the only way for the ratings to go up is to give entertaining storylines and feuds, and stop bribing people with cash money. The highlight of RAW was Jericho's heel turn. It was wonderful.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 11, 2008)

I hope the low ratings doesn't make them panic and put the title back on Cena...

Jeff would be a nice fresh surprise. He's over as hell and well I've said it enough.


----------



## Broleta (Jun 11, 2008)

Lol 3.0s and 2.9s doesnt say much about Haitch as champion now does it?


----------



## Rivayir (Jun 11, 2008)

Fuck yeah, Heel Jericho, the man of 1004 holds is back.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 11, 2008)

It's not only Triple H, RAW overall needs a overhaul.
Hopes the draft shifts and shakes things up.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 11, 2008)

^I only hope so. The draft couldnt come at a better time, because right now, RAW's ratings are slipping.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 11, 2008)

Seems the next WWE movie is gonna be a sequal to the Marine.

LOL? Isn't Cena's next movie basically a Marine remake?


----------



## konohakartel (Jun 11, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Seems the next WWE movie is gonna be a sequal to the Marine.
> 
> LOL? Isn't Cena's next movie basically a Marine remake?



NO NO NO!!

The Marine was a story about an ex-Marine whose girlfriend is kidnapped and must save her.

12 Rounds is the story of a cop whose girlfriend is kidnapped and he must save her.

2 completely diff stories people! Its like Cena gets his energy up after getting beat down and how Hulk gets his energy up after a beat down. Two completely different things. You know the WWE never recycles and always comes up with new innovative ideas constantly.....


----------



## Sarun (Jun 11, 2008)

^^ lol, WWE should concentrate on increasing RAW ratings not making spin-offs of their previous movies if what you are saying is true.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jun 11, 2008)

Jericho has always been a good heel imo. 

Mcmahon ought to quit the money giveaway just for the ratings. Fans want to see some new storylines or some decent developments in existing ones as well as better matches. Not to mention, other guys in the roster deserve to be main eventers like Jeff Hardy.


----------



## konohakartel (Jun 11, 2008)

Well Jeff has to earn a bit more trust first. Odds are he will be in the scene but just keep comin up short.


----------



## Carly (Jun 12, 2008)

RAW IS JERICHO.

Now HBK be a man and job to Jericho cleanly at NOC. 

Rest of RAW was boring, i turned it off once cade and murdoch had a match.


----------



## Rock Lee (Jun 12, 2008)

Man i'm so glad world cup x is back in TNA,its one of TNA's premiere events.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 12, 2008)

How? There hasn't been a decent one yet.

Mild spoiler:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hell, they may as well not even have had the damned thing since all the other teams have done nothing but job to the TNA guys aside from Alex Kozlev(sp?) beating Curry Man. If you're going to drag the X-Cup out of mothballs, at least throw the other teams a few wins to make 'em look respectable.


----------



## konohakartel (Jun 13, 2008)

^^ thats the issue with multi promotional events. Each one wants to get their own people over.They cant decide who will win and how good they look.


----------



## SilverCross (Jun 13, 2008)

meh, the first preview match looked good to me.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 13, 2008)

Since my Shimmer post was no sold...

Does anyone besides Rock Lee follow ROH?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 13, 2008)

Before I die and leave this earth, the one feud that I absolutely must see is The Rock vs John Cena. If that happens, then I could die a happy man. That feud would go down in history. It would be epic. Imagine the promos and matches those two could have? I know The Rock made it loud and clear that he is retired, but if he ever came back, a feud with Cena is a must. Rock vs Hogan was dubbed "Icon vs Icon". Micheals vs Hogan was dubbed "The Showstopper vs The Legend". I could see it now...

"The Champ vs The People's Champ." The very thought of that, gets me excited. The Five Knuckle Shuffle vs The People's Elbow. The Rock vs Cena is my dream feud.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 13, 2008)

We're not seriously gonna compare Rock and Cena? Even if the People's Elbow was just flash, at least it looked cool. The Shuffle misses everytime and doesn't even look like it did damage...

Rock would RAPE Cena on the mic. Especially if Cena continues to recite WWE scripts and does nothing but kiss ass and refuse to stand up for himself. It's beyond shit.

Rock: I'm the people's champ and you're a chump.
Cena: May be right Rock. The people can boo me if they like. We'll see what happens in our match.

Seriously...

I want Rock as bad as the next guy to return, but I'd rather he do Mysterio/HBK before Cena to be honest. But if it gets Rock back for a feud, Cena it is.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 13, 2008)

9 times out of 10, Rock barely grazed his opponent's chest with the People's Elbow.

Mysterio/Rock would never happen even if Rock were to come back because he's just not that big a name and he can't seem to stay healthy for more than 3 months now. As for HBK, he's all but said that he'd never work with HBK ever because of the silly shit Shawn and Hunter pulled on him back when he was starting out.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 13, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> *9 times out of 10, Rock barely grazed his opponent's chest with the People's Elbow.*
> Mysterio/Rock would never happen even if Rock were to come back because he's just not that big a name and he can't seem to stay healthy for more than 3 months now. As for HBK, he's all but said that he'd never work with HBK ever because of the silly shit Shawn and Hunter pulled on him back when he was starting out.



Damn, you beat me to it.

Also, what did HHH and Michaels do to The Rock besides try to get him released? I know that's one of the reasons why Rock has a grudge againts Shawn. I heard that during 97, people, such as HHH, Shawn, and even Foley were in Mcmahon's ear, telling him to get rid of the rock, and the only person who stood up for The Rock was Bret Hart. Hart saw alot of potential in The Rock, and took the time to give him some tips and pointers. So what did Shawn do to The Rock?


----------



## SilverCross (Jun 13, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Damn, you beat me to it.
> 
> Also, what did HHH and Michaels do to The Rock besides try to get him released? I know that's one of the reasons why Rock has a grudge againts Shawn. I heard that during 97, people, such as HHH, Shawn, and even Foley were in Mcmahon's ear, telling him to get rid of the rock, and the only person who stood up for The Rock was Bret Hart. Hart saw alot of potential in The Rock, and took the time to give him some tips and pointers. So what did Shawn do to The Rock?




wow...i didnt know about all that....suppose that could explain why the Rock began using the Sharpshooter after harts switch to WCW? (and eventual retirement..)


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 13, 2008)

He used it to win the title originally, playing off the Screwjob's anniversary and I suppose he just kept it.

I could've sworn Rock made mention a while back of wanting to face Rey as a heel. During the HOF he even said he'd like to face Cena, Rey or HBK... last one which surprised me.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 13, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Damn, you beat me to it.


Great minds think alike. 



> Also, what did HHH and Michaels do to The Rock besides try to get him released? I know that's one of the reasons why Rock has a grudge againts Shawn. I heard that during 97, people, such as HHH, Shawn, and even Foley were in Mcmahon's ear, telling him to get rid of the rock, and the only person who stood up for The Rock was Bret Hart. Hart saw alot of potential in The Rock, and took the time to give him some tips and pointers. So what did Shawn do to The Rock?


From all I've ever read on the subject, it was the constant burying of him to Vince that pissed him off. Plus, I think some of the usual Kliq/Clique/Whatever they called themselves hazing shit involving bodily fluids being left in boots and/or gymbags and generally treating him like garbage just because he was a newbie. I think I also heard that sometime in 99 after HBK started showing back up on TV that Rock either overheard or someone told him that HBK called him a "piece of shit" and that Hunter deserved Rock's push instead of Rock(I wouldn't really put too much into this because it sounds more like made-up net fans bitching about HHH, so eh).


----------



## Broleta (Jun 13, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Mysterio/Rock would never happen even if Rock were to come back



I don't believe you here because I'm pretty sure the Rock has enough pull to make this happen. He's said that he always wanted to wrestle Rey Rey. Pretty sure he said at the HOF he wanted to wrestle HBK as well. Of course he was teasing the fans but still.


----------



## Rock Lee (Jun 13, 2008)

Diva's champion LOL,thats a blantant ripoff of TNA's knockout champion.


----------



## konohakartel (Jun 13, 2008)

^^ yea they should just move the womens title to SD!


speaking of Divas i think Chery is looking better. Her finisher needs a lil work. There should be more of a jump to it like a reg ddt...or just bad selling by Maryse..


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 13, 2008)

If it's a one-time only program, Vince isn't wasting it on Mysterio. Rock has some pull given that he can actually walk away from the business and live comfortably, but Vince would draw the line at wasting what he could draw from him coming back for one more match when he could have him facing Cena, Taker, HHH, or HBK(if he really doesn't give a shit about what they did in the past anymore) and popping a huge buyrate at a big show.


----------



## Rock Lee (Jun 13, 2008)

konohakartel said:


> ^^ yea they should just move the womens title to SD!
> 
> 
> speaking of Divas i think Chery is looking better. Her finisher needs a lil work. There should be more of a jump to it like a reg ddt...or just bad selling by Maryse..



She is still green like most of the girls there.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 13, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> Diva's champion LOL,thats a blantant ripoff of TNA's knockout champion.


Divas, Knockouts, Women, it's the same damn thing. Who really gives a shit about insignificant crap like that?


----------



## Rock Lee (Jun 13, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Divas, Knockouts, Women, it's the same damn thing. Who really gives a shit about insignificant crap like that?



Well alot of people care about womens wrestling and there is a huge different between talent so its not the same damn thing.


----------



## Broleta (Jun 13, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> *Knockouts*, Women, it's the same damn thing. Who really gives a shit about *insignificant *crap like that?



The knockouts are one of the main (if not the main) reasons people watch TNA and also they were crossing into the main event this week on iMPACT! (the Beautiful People interacting with AJ and Karen and Angle "hiring" Kong to beat up Karen).


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 13, 2008)

I was talking about the names of the divisions, not the divisions themselves.


----------



## konohakartel (Jun 13, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> She is still green like most of the girls there.



well she has been involved in wrestling since 99. She is green in the ways of the wwe but she can throw down. Her persona doesnt let her shine as much as she can but thats her identity. Theyre not gonna have her go from shy valet to ass kicking Diva overnight.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 13, 2008)

There really isn't anything original in wrestling. Everything's been done by somebody.


----------



## konohakartel (Jun 13, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> There really isn't anything original in wrestling. Everything's been done by somebody.



yea You know next weeks episodes??? 









the simpsons already did it


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 13, 2008)

Simpsons have done EVERYTHING.


----------



## SurgeV1? (Jun 14, 2008)

Hell, the knockouts are the main reason I watch TNA. The storylines are so damn confusing and it's just a big clusterfuck.

WWE, I watch because it's what got me into wrestling, granted I haven't been a fan of some things that've gone down. I don't also like the fact that WWE's taking a more "Toned down to attract the kids" Approach now.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 14, 2008)

LatiosMaster said:


> Hell, the knockouts are the main reason I watch TNA. The storylines are so damn confusing and it's just a big clusterfuck.
> 
> WWE, I watch because it's what got me into wrestling, granted I haven't been a fan of some things that've gone down. I* don't also like the fact that WWE's taking a more "Toned down to attract the kids" Approach now.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Me either, but there's nothing we can really do about it. WWE was much better when it was edgy, and more adultish. It was more innovative, and entertaining.


----------



## SilverCross (Jun 14, 2008)

yea...but im kinda glad its going back to a bit calmer version......if i remember right, one reason hart wanted to leave WWE, is he didnt like how "edgy" it was getting....(i remember him saying something in an interview about how his kids would be watching, since he was there...) and i kinda agree.....while it was more innovative at times....i also began to prefer the cleaner WCW shows...


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 14, 2008)

Kids are what bring in the money.

Vince has said it 100x in the past month. It's all about the MUNAHEY~!

And really what's changing? Less blood? That is beneficial because blading has becoming too common. Now when we see it ("unless necessary") it will have meaning.

Less sex = more emphasis on Diva angles as they have been recently. I can't see the problem with that.

WWE Kids magazine? Who cares? Not like I'm buying the regular WWE mag. And neither is anyone else, considering WWE Kids outsells it by a huge margin...


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 14, 2008)

Carlito has some "nasty" words for HHH. Of course, it's nothing new. It's what everyone has been saying for years. Go to wrestlezone.com for the info. He also said that the wwe has discriminated againts hi, because he's puerto rican.


----------



## SurgeV1? (Jun 14, 2008)

Less blood? Sure, as long as there's not shitloads of blood everywhere, but during Edge/Taker in the TLC? There should have been blood to make the match special. HBK when he got hit by the Jeritron 5000? Should've bled. Vince is getting too fucking soft. This draft better shakes things up too, Smackdown's gonna need some starpower for the move to the new network, and besides, I'm tired of seeing the same matches anyway.

As for Carlito, the guy wants to get fired. BADLY. I've always been a Carlito mark and the way WWE has been treating him has been shit. The guy's beaten Cena so many times, and even had a WWE Title Match, even had an angle where he wanted to main event, so he DID. Now he jobs regularly on RAW, teams with Santino(Not a bad choice in partner, Santino pwns.) and didn't even get his promised push OR WWE Tag Title Match. He needs to get out of this ungrateful company.


----------



## konohakartel (Jun 14, 2008)

Well blading became very common with Flair...I remember he used to bleed in every match he had..even if it was a 2 minute match he would be bleeding buckets.

A lot of recent matches called for blading tho. If it involves weapons there should be bleeding. The parts mentioned definately called for blood.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 14, 2008)

LatiosMaster said:


> Less blood? Sure, as long as there's not shitloads of blood everywhere, but during Edge/Taker in the TLC? There should have been blood to make the match special. HBK when he got hit by the Jeritron 5000? Should've bled. Vince is getting too fucking soft. This draft better shakes things up too, Smackdown's gonna need some starpower for the move to the new network, and besides, I'm tired of seeing the same matches anyway.
> 
> As for Carlito, the guy wants to get fired. BADLY. I've always been a Carlito mark and the way WWE has been treating him has been shit. The guy's beaten Cena so many times, and even had a WWE Title Match, even had an angle where he wanted to main event, so he DID. Now he jobs regularly on RAW, teams with Santino(Not a bad choice in partner, Santino pwns.) and didn't even get his promised push OR WWE Tag Title Match. *He needs to get out of this ungrateful company*.



The wwe is not the one that's ungrateful. Carlito is the one who's ungrateful. I agree that Carlito should be treated better, and should get a push, but this guy thinks that you can just become a top star overnight. He doesnt want to put in alot of work to make it to the top. He wants to bash a man who has been putting in work long before people even knew who the fuck Carlito was.(Im talking about hhh). Carlito needs to go out there, and fucking prove himself. The reason he stopped getting a push in the first place, was the guy was capital L.A.Z.Y....Lazy! Dont belive me? Ask Shelton Benjamin...

As a matter of fact. they turned this into an angle. Remember when Carlito had that feud with Flair, that led to them teaming up? Remeber when Flair screamed at him backstage for being lazy, and not proving himself? That was a shoot. Thats how the wwe really felt. How dare him say that about HHH. HHH loves the business, and he's not on top because he's "bangin the boss's daughter". He's on top because he's a hard worker, and deserves it. I admit, if HHH wasn't married to Steph, then there's a possibility that might not have been champ 12 times. No one knows that for sure. It took HHH years before he became a top guy.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 14, 2008)

Carlito has been phoning it in a lot as well. Sure he hasn't had anything of worth given to him, but he hasn't exactly shown a desire to better himself. Kinda like Shelton.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 14, 2008)

konohakartel said:


> Well blading became very common with Flair...I remember he used to bleed in every match he had..even if it was a 2 minute match he would be bleeding buckets.
> 
> A lot of recent matches called for blading tho. If it involves weapons there should be bleeding. The parts mentioned definately called for blood.


Blading was a regular practice long before Flair even started wrestling(and personally, I'd say Dusty was more famous for bleeding than Flair was).

Speaking for myself, I don't think it's such a bad thing that they want to cut down on blading because who really wants to go through life with their foreheads looking like Abdullah the Butcher or New Jack(granted, the WWE guys don't blade as much as those two did, so maybe it's a bit extreme for an example)? The Motor City Machine Guns got on TNA's shitlist because they wouldn't blade for a meaningless match on whatever PPV it was and I can't really say I blame them. Why do something as barbaric as cut yourself with a blade in a nothing match when it won't do anything for your career and you won't get paid well for it to boot?

Not saying that's the main reason Vince is cutting down on blading(probably very far from it), but it's not a bad thing and it makes the matches where there is bleeding that isn't hardway seem that much more important.


----------



## SurgeV1? (Jun 14, 2008)

Yeah, if you see Carlito make his entrance, he just kinda looks pissed to even be there.


----------



## konohakartel (Jun 15, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Blading was a regular practice long before Flair even started wrestling(and personally, I'd say Dusty was more famous for bleeding than Flair was).
> 
> Speaking for myself, I don't think it's such a bad thing that they want to cut down on blading because who really wants to go through life with their foreheads looking like Abdullah the Butcher or New Jack(granted, the WWE guys don't blade as much as those two did, so maybe it's a bit extreme for an example)? The Motor City Machine Guns got on TNA's shitlist because they wouldn't blade for a meaningless match on whatever PPV it was and I can't really say I blame them. Why do something as barbaric as cut yourself with a blade in a nothing match when it won't do anything for your career and you won't get paid well for it to boot?
> 
> Not saying that's the main reason Vince is cutting down on blading(probably very far from it), but it's not a bad thing and it makes the matches where there is bleeding that isn't hardway seem that much more important.



I meant Flair in the past 2 yrs or so. It was like he would literally take a punch 2 da forehead and start bleeding.

I think the thing with MCMG was that they didnt feel it necessary.
I think Disco Inferno said something about it not being so safe to blade in TNA since no one is really tested and you have all these untested guys rolling around and bleeding on the same mat.

I remember when Taker was pissed about Orton Sr. blading and bleeding on him when he was positive for something( not sure but i think its hepatitis) luckily Taker didnt contract anything but was pissed nonetheless.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 15, 2008)

Blading isnt really important anyway. It's not like the quality of the product/show/match will go down because someone isn't bleeding.


----------



## SurgeV1? (Jun 15, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Blading isnt really important anyway. It's not like the quality of the product/show/match will go down because someone isn't bleeding.



No, yet the quality could go up. Like I said, Edge/Taker TLC? Blood should've been there man, it should've been there!! HBK/Jericho smashing with the Jeritron 500? IT'S GLASS, why isn't HBK bleeding? Jeez..


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 15, 2008)

You do know that there has been more than one bloodless TLC match, right? Taking table bumps doesn't really require blood to make it suspenseful. As for the HBK/Jericho thing, that Jeritron was gimmicked all to hell, so I didn't expect him to gig himself there as it'd just look silly.


----------



## SurgeV1? (Jun 15, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> You do know that there has been more than one bloodless TLC match, right? Taking table bumps doesn't really require blood to make it suspenseful. As for the HBK/Jericho thing, that Jeritron was gimmicked all to hell, so I didn't expect him to gig himself there as it'd just look silly.



Doesn't matter. As the main event of the night, and with a huge stipulation and feud like that, you mean to tell me blood couldn't have been added to slightly make the match more special? Shit, the way Edge won? He should've been bleeding. True, but it was glass against his head, common sense would think he'd bleed from that.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 15, 2008)

Blood would not have made the match better. It would have been a wasted gesture because the match did not need it since Taker would lose. And Taker bleeding is fucking stupid anyway... he's a zombie.

Common sense and wrestling? What are you smoking and can I have some?


----------



## Broleta (Jun 15, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Blood would not have made the match better. It would have been a wasted gesture because the match did not need it since Taker would lose. And Taker bleeding is fucking stupid anyway... he's a zombie.
> 
> Common sense and wrestling? What are you smoking and can I have some?



I think if Edge were bleeding and the Undertaker not, it would have added to the underhanded feeling of Edge's victory because he would have looked more beat up and thus Taker would've looked like he should have won more.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 15, 2008)

The fact that Taker has soundly defeated Edge in every match prior and the fact that it took an entire faction to put him down for one gimmick match doesn't tell us that Edge...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 15, 2008)

LatiosMaster said:


> Doesn't matter. As the main event of the night, and with a huge stipulation and feud like that, you mean to tell me blood couldn't have been added to slightly make the match more special? Shit, the way Edge won? He should've been bleeding.




Lemme take you back to Unforgiven 2006 and Edge's last singles TLC on PPV. Same stip, much more heated feud that wasn't completely one-sided, and there was, surprise, NO BLOOD! Adding blood wouldn't make it more suspenseful, the table bumps alone are good enough for that. Taker/Edge wasn't a heated feud like Cena/Edge was and if that one didn't need blood to get fans to buy into it, then Taker/Edge didn't.

Saving the bleeding for feuds that could make better use of it is smart. Trotting it out for something like a TLC match between two guys whose feud isn't anywhere close to being a blood feud is pointless. HIAC, Elimination Chamber, and cage matches in general are pretty much the ideal gimmick matches that would require blood(you could also throw in streetfights, Texas Death matches, and no DQs). TLCs, or rather ladder matches overall, don't need blood because the draw is supposed to be the bumps, not guys gigging themselves.


----------



## Rock Lee (Jun 16, 2008)

One of the best tag team matches right here guys Yoshino and Naruki Doi (Speed Muscle) vs. MCMG,

Source

I am so pumped for the whole world x cup tournament.


----------



## Rock Lee (Jun 16, 2008)

I just checked out a couple of matches from the japanese promotion dragon gate(the fed speed muscle belongs too) and their product looks pretty awesome,i like how it is focus on the younger talent something that TNA needs to do.


----------



## Perverted King (Jun 16, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> One of the best tag team matches right here guys Yoshino and Naruki Doi (Speed Muscle) vs. MCMG,
> 
> Link removed
> 
> I am so pumped for the whole world x cup tournament.


That match was just incredible

I've seen it 2 times on TV and once on YouTube.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 16, 2008)

Speaking of Japanese wrestling, I wasn't really interested in it, unti I saw Angle's match with Yuji Nagata. That match opened my eyes to japanese wrestling.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 16, 2008)

MCMG are awesome, but they have to have the GAYEST (yes I'm channeling 7th grade here...) theme in professional wrestling.


----------



## Rock Lee (Jun 16, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Speaking of Japanese wrestling, I wasn't really interested in it, unti I saw Angle's match with Yuji Nagata. That match opened my eyes to japanese wrestling.



There are so many options to watch in japan compared to wrestling here,

Dragon Gate
Hustle
New Japan Pro Wrestling
All Japan Pro Wrestling
ZERO1

And so many more feds.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 17, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> There are so many options to watch in japan compared to wrestling here,
> 
> Dragon Gate
> Hustle
> ...



I knew about these promotions. I just didn't really pay them any attention until I saw Nagata's match with Angle. I like Nagata's in-ring style. His style is very stiff, agressive, and physical, kinda like mid 90's Bret, and Beniot's.

Anyway, Raw was okay tonight. I just think the whole Million dollar mania segments consumed too much time. It was good to see Flair tonight. Carlito lost another match. Seriously, when's the last time he won a match? The diva bikini shit was a waste of time. 

I liked the how the flair/jericho segment set up a Jericho/HHH beef, which led to a match. I was shocked when Lance Cade, of all people, interfered.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 17, 2008)

Okay RAW sucked. Period.  I am usually trying to find the good in everything but last night was horrible

As for Carlito, I don't agree with him phoning in his matches but I can understand why he is phoning it in.  The E said that they where going to give him a push, yet they stick him in a tag team where he isn't the mouthpiece.  They get a tag title shot and yet a rookie is going to be wrestling for it at Night of Champions.  Can you really blame the guy for not giving a crap


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 17, 2008)

^RAW didn't suck. It was much better than last weeks show, which was horrible.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 17, 2008)

LOL thats funny Cause I thought last weeks RAW good


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 17, 2008)

I didn't think Raw was anything special, but it was a lot better then last week.


----------



## SurgeV1? (Jun 17, 2008)

Meh. Last night's Raw was okay, but you would've thought there would've been mentions of next week's draft, but no. I liked Lance Cade coming in and destroying Cena along with Jericho beating up Triple H, but where is WWE going with Cade now? Murdoch was the one who really deserved the push, tbh.

CARLITO lost yet another match BUT he made this match really great, I thought he would've won a time or two. I thought Hardy had him with the first Whisper in the Wind, because even though it came out shitty, WWE is known for letting that happen. If that happens to be Carlito's last match, it was a damn good one.

<3 Flair elbowing the jacket.

I cannot wait for this fucking draft next week! I hear Cena's moving to Smackdown, but who knows.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 17, 2008)

^I hope Cena moves to Smackdown, but I doubt thats gonna happen. Smackdown needs some star power, so Cena moving to Smackdown would be great.


----------



## Shawn_D (Jun 17, 2008)

^I doubt Cena moves anywhere.  I'm sure with Smackdown going to a shitty network no one will want to end up there.  Since ECW will travel with Raw that may turn into the #2 show soon...


----------



## Hellion (Jun 17, 2008)

Wait Lance Cade interfered at the end of RAW?  I fell asleep and my DVR didn't catch the end!


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 17, 2008)

The only way Cena moves to SD! is in a damn fanfiction.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 17, 2008)

I think everything went downhill for SmackDown! just after they beat RAW in Survivor
 Series in 2005.


----------



## SurgeV1? (Jun 17, 2008)

From WRZ Radio:

-Umaga, because of there being alot of plans by Vince telling stockholders that Umaga would be switching soon to the Smackdown brand.

- The Big Show, heading to ECW full time to dominate that brand. There was talk of making Big Show the top of that brand, because the cards are so stacked on RAW.

- The Miz and John Morrison, likely to lose the tag team championships to Finlay and Hornswoggle. As crazy as this sounds, they don't want to split this tag team up because of the fact they along with Santino have the highest rated shows on WWE.com and make the highest traffic. This tag team is planned to go to RAW because the tag team division is planned to build up some.

- John Cena is headed to SmackDown. John Cena's storylines on RAW have run their course. Smackdown is a more kid friendly show, and they wanted to see if sending him to SD would be rating increase so right now, he's all but confirmed to go to SmackDown as a VERY strong rumor and looks to be the front runner to head to Smackdown.

- If Triple H DOES head to Smackdown, which isn't expected, then another big name from Smackdown would head to RAW, which would be the Undertaker. Undertaker and Triple H are NOT friends, they don't get along, so it'd be a power struggle between these two. If Triple H moves to Smackdown, Taker will be going to RAW.

-This draft will not decimate Smackdown as Vince wants Smackdown to be stacked for the move to MyNetworkTV. A channel like this, again, Cena would come in handy as a huge advertisement to the network.

- CM Punk: The plan was for him to go to RAW after winning the MITB, but the plan now is for him to go to Smackdown and cashing in on the WHC.

- MVP: There is a plan for MVP to move to ECW and do a storyline with Teddy Long.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 17, 2008)

If Cena moves, I guess I gotta start writing fanfic...

It's one of those "believe it when I see it". Course I'll see him going WAY before HHH ever did.


----------



## Perverted King (Jun 17, 2008)

I see Jeff Hardy moving to Smackdown more than Cena. Also MVP on ECW would be horrible. Why send him to the C Show. This guy is main event potential.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 18, 2008)

Send MVP to RAW and build up the IC Division. WTF is WWE toking? CM Punk won't be taken seriously as WHC unless they start pushing him properly. Hornswoggle with the tag titles really does make Smackdown the "cartoon series" the WWE is trying to make it.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 18, 2008)

SurgeV1? said:


> From WRZ Radio:
> 
> -Umaga, because of there being alot of plans by Vince telling stockholders that Umaga would be switching soon to the Smackdown brand.
> 
> ...



1. Hold up. John Cena...going to Smackdown. Hell has officialy frozen over.

2.Taker and HHH dont like each other? I wonder why. Anybody know?

3.MVP is destined to be a huge star. He should not go to ECW. He should move to RAW.


----------



## SurgeV1? (Jun 18, 2008)

- Remember: Cena's time on RAW is pretty much over. He's done all he can on RAW, and Smackdown is kid friendly, most of Cena's merchandise buyers. Also, MynetworkTV needed a big name, Cena can really do it and boost ratings.

- Taker doesn't like Triple H because of how he would manipulate Vince and get Title shots or whatnot. At this stage in Taker's career, he's not going to take any bullshit from Trips, so what do you expect?

- Remember, even if MVP goes to ECW, he can be on RAW because starting this summer, ECW and RAW will do tapings together and thus do the brand deal.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 18, 2008)

What the hell is "WRZ Radio"? I just googled it to see how legitimate it was and all I got was porn sites. Try posting legit sources when putting out rumors like those you just posted. In fact, I'd like to see a legit source for all those rumors, especially the Cena one since you seemed to make it out to be a fact.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 18, 2008)

I assume HHH probably doesn't like Taker for not putting him over at WMX7 or some other time possibly?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 18, 2008)

Taker and HHH are generally considered THE locker room leaders backstage and as such, they pretty much have Vince's ear in-regards to what goes on with the shows regarding their characters and pushes. Having two main event guys like that on one roster would pretty much make it hell on the bookers because if HHH does something like book himself to go over Taker, the potential shitstorm could bring about a situation like what happened with Austin in 2002 when he walked out and doing that with someone who's still a viable main eventer and potential WM draw like Taker would be almost disasterous.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 18, 2008)

So how are you guys feeling about the "epic" HHH/Cena II feud they've been waiting to blow their loads on? I laughed at Cena doing his usual "hypeman" routine trying to tell us it was on same level as Hogan slamming Andre. LOL. Hogan didn't have to tell us it was legendary. We knew it. Hopefully Cena does go to SD! because this crap is getting stale.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 18, 2008)

Have you never seen an 80's WWF Hogan promo? He did that shit ALL THE TIME! Do I even have to reference the WM 4 promo where he talked about slamming Andre and the fault lines would crack and Trump Tower would fall into the Earth, but as long as Donald believed in Hulkamania that he could hold onto Hulk's shoulders to safety?


----------



## Hellion (Jun 18, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Have you never seen an 80's WWF Hogan promo? He did that shit ALL THE TIME! Do I even have to reference the WM 4 promo where he talked about slamming Andre and the fault lines would crack and Trump Tower would fall into the Earth, but as long as Donald believed in Hulkamania that he could hold onto Hulk's shoulders to safety?



Wow U am agreeing with SR1480 

But yeah that is what wrestlers do radish.  It is just that with some wrestlers it seems more natural than others. 

The Rock for example always spoke on ho he was the best and how his matches were great, but he was so charismatic that it didn't feel forced


----------



## konohakartel (Jun 18, 2008)

I think the problem with HHH and Taker is that although they are the backstage leaders they differ in style greatly. We saw Taker drop his title willingly to take time off to heal some nagging injuries. He does this quite frequently becasue he wants to be at the top of his game and lets other ppl shine. He doesnt bury people and fromw at ive heard he is really cool with guys backstage. He has no beefs as long as people dont cross certain lines. Taker deserves a certain amount of respect for all the work he has put in and he just wants people to respect that. 

HHH is always putting himself in the Title scene and buries people constantly. He forms his group and manipulates people. He doesnt like people going over him unless he goes over them in the foreseeable future. HHH looks out for himself while Taker looks out for the company. I heard a story involvinh Taker and I think HBK a bit before Austinn blew up. Shawn was booked to lose to Austin and Austin was supposed to blow up afterwards into the star he is. Micheals didnt want to. Taker who was a booker told him to change his mind before he(Taker) finished taping up his fists. Micheals lost to Austin that night.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 18, 2008)

konohakartel said:


> I think the problem with HHH and Taker is that although they are the backstage leaders they differ in style greatly. We saw Taker drop his title willingly to take time off to heal some nagging injuries. He does this quite frequently becasue he wants to be at the top of his game and lets other ppl shine. He doesnt bury people and fromw at ive heard he is really cool with guys backstage. He has no beefs as long as people dont cross certain lines. Taker deserves a certain amount of respect for all the work he has put in and he just wants people to respect that.
> 
> *HHH is always putting himself in the Title scene and buries people constantly.* *He forms his group and manipulates people*. *He doesnt like people going over him unless he goes over them in the foreseeable future.* HHH looks out for himself while Taker looks out for the company. I heard a story involvinh Taker and I think HBK a bit before Austinn blew up. Shawn was booked to lose to Austin and Austin was supposed to blow up afterwards into the star he is. Micheals didnt want to. Taker who was a booker told him to change his mind before he(Taker) finished taping up his fists. Micheals lost to Austin that night.



ARGHHHH!!!

People, HHH hasn't been in the frickin title scene for about two years, for christs sake. This whole HHH hogging the top spot/title is bullshit. When's the last time he even came near the title? HHH looks out for other people. I hate it when people say HHH buries people and holds people down. HHH has put over some many people, it's uncountable. He put over Shelton frickin Benjamin, for crying out loud. If that's not "putting someone over", then what is. He also put over Hardy, and Cena. He put over Batista plenty of times.

Also, HHH did not form Evolution to "manipulate people". It was his and Flair's idea. Evolution was formed to help get two talentless and non-charismatic idiots(at the time) Orton and Batista over. @ Konohakartel: Dont take this post personal...


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 18, 2008)

HHH had the title a few months ago...

Even though he never had the belt for a few years, he was still a viable contender. But regardless... Vince makes the final say so. Am I saying Steph has nothing to do with it? I think it's a combined effort. HHH is a political asshole who sits in on the booking, but if Vince didn't approve... he wouldn't be here. If she happened to marry Funaki would he be a 12x champion? Yeah right. But if HHH never married Steph, would he? I doubt it as well.

Basically HHH would be a main eventer and a multi-time champion without Steph, but maybe not as much had he never gotten together with her.

Far as my above post goes, I have to say no... I was not a fan before the Monday Night Wars so I'll take your guys' word for it. Perhaps it just came off as extra corny to me of Cena trying to put this match in the same level as other legendary moments. I've been acustomed in the past to not take such comments lightly. If Vince has to tell me something is epic, it is anything but.

On that note, ROH rules. I've been watching shows from this year and I have to say it blows Raw out the water. So if this Money Mania shit doesn't start going away and a better product improves, I may have found my new Monday Night fix.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 18, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> HHH had the title a few months ago...
> 
> Even though he never had the belt for a few years, he was still a viable contender. But regardless... Vince makes the final say so. Am I saying Steph has nothing to do with it? I think it's a combined effort. *HHH is a political asshole *who sits in on the booking, but if Vince didn't approve... he wouldn't be here. If she happened to marry Funaki would he be a 12x champion? Yeah right. But if HHH never married Steph, would he? I doubt it as well.
> 
> ...



1. Can you provide proof and evidence of this statement?


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 18, 2008)

HHH USES politics, there's no point in discussing that. Is he an asshole? More people have said he is then isn't, so we'll leave it at that.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 18, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> HHH USES politics, there's no point in discussing that. Is he an asshole? More people have said he is then isn't, so we'll leave it at that.



And yet, you have no evidence or proof that he uses politics. You're just going by what you read on the dirtsheets. Name those people who have said he uses backstage politics to bury people.


----------



## Rock Lee (Jun 18, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> *HHH USES politics*, there's no point in discussing that. Is he an asshole? More people have said he is then isn't, so we'll leave it at that.



Thats pretty obvious whoever says otherwise doesn't really know wrestling.When so many people so it is true then it is true.


----------



## konohakartel (Jun 18, 2008)

Well there was the Kilq thing going on and yea lately in those past 2 years HHH had gone 4 the DX thing which was guaranteed money and spotlight. He may nnot hav ebeen champ but he was in the spotlight. We have Steiner calling HHH a asshole...well not in those words but in those sentiments. But to be fair in this business its every1 for themselves. Everyone is watching out 4 themselves. HHH is doing wat he has to to get those Big bucks from Papa Vince. Right now it seems like Taker is doing this because he loves it. He has his fall back business in place and isnt scared to take some time off whenever becuase his place in the compnay is cemented. Taker has an almost uncomparable legacy. HHH is good but he still has a ways to go before he has a legacy like Takers. HHH's future is with WWE while Taker already has an exit strategy ready to go whenever he so pleases.


----------



## Broleta (Jun 18, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> And yet, you have no evidence or proof that he uses politics. You're just going by what you read on the dirtsheets. Name those people who have said he uses backstage politics to bury people.



Lots of wrestlers have said stuff like that. Most recently Scott Steiner and Carlito.


----------



## konohakartel (Jun 18, 2008)

^^ o yea and thats not some closed door comment. Carlito said that stuff in a press conference.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 18, 2008)

Undertaker uses politics too, yet NO ONE ever says anything bad about him. I have never EVEEEEEEEEEEEER heard anything negative about Mark Calloway. None of these "bitter" ex-employees ever bash him. They have no reason to pull punches and yet they do nothing but praise the Dead Man. And yet they say it about HHH/HBK...

Hmm...


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 19, 2008)

konohakartel said:


> Well there was the Kilq thing going on and yea lately in those past 2 years HHH had gone 4 the DX thing which was guaranteed money and spotlight. *He may nnot hav ebeen champ but he was in the spotlight. *We have Steiner calling HHH a asshole...well not in those words but in those sentiments. But to be fair in this business its every1 for themselves. Everyone is watching out 4 themselves. HHH is doing wat he has to to get those Big bucks from Papa Vince. Right now it seems like Taker is doing this because he loves it. He has his fall back business in place and isnt scared to take some time off whenever becuase his place in the compnay is cemented. Taker has an almost uncomparable legacy. *HHH is good but he still has a ways to go before he has a legacy like Takers*. HHH's future is with WWE while Taker already has an exit strategy ready to go whenever he so pleases.



But he wasn't in the main event picture. Also, I don't think Taker will have a bigger legacy than HHH. Hate it or love it, when it's all said and done, and all the smoke has cleared, HHH will have a bigger legacy than Taker.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 19, 2008)

Exactly what is HHH's legacy at this point? Having a bunch of title reigns? Dominating the post-Austin/Rock WWF/E? He's never been a great(or even a good) face and his best runs as a heel only add up to about a year at best(Dec. '99 to August '00 and January '05 to April '05). He's not iconic like Flair, Taker, Rock, or Austin and if the status quo doesn't change in the next few years when he retires, he never will be.

I'm not even trying to bash Hunter, but really, when it comes down to it, he's just a Flair idolizer who doesn't have anywhere near the talent that Ric did and if it wasn't for his marrying into the McMahons, he'd have been just a marginal main eventer at best with maybe a couple of transitional title reigns under his belt.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 19, 2008)

^The same could be said for Taker. What is Taker's legacy? Seriously, a 16-0 record at Mania? Having a few non-rememerable title reigns. Im not trying to take anything away from Taker. He is without a doubt, one of the greatest to ever lace up a pair of boots. But his feats and accomplishments pale in comparison to HHH.


----------



## SadisticShinobiX (Jun 19, 2008)

i liked when McMahon announced that contest crap on RAW, that was in my town lol
me and my homies almost died laughing when he said that thing about needing to be an American citizen to register for it, and how that'll be a problem for most of the people in Bakersfield, cause its hella true, waaaaay too many illegals over here lmao


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 19, 2008)

What feats and accomplishments? Winning the WWE and World Heavyweight Titles a bunch of times? What has HHH done that really distinguishes himself from the likes of Taker and HBK?


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 19, 2008)

It's weird, they keep advterising the upcoming Raw in OKC as a tag featuring Orton. LOL...

Taker's legacy goes beyond his Streak. Although the streak means more to many fans then any # of world title reigns. He's the only main eventer still going today from several different eras (Hogan, Superstar, Attitude, Shitstain). Is one of the most respected guys by both fans and wrestlers alike. More people remember his bout with Foley in 98 then anything in HHH's career.

Ask any random Joe, Dick and Harry. You'll get a Taker response before a HHH.

What does HHH have to his name outside of his world title reigns? He's nothing more then HBK's arrand boy who married into the family. THAT is his legacy. No matter how many reigns he holds. No matter if he "beats" the record. No matter how many "classics" he has, his legacy is marrying Stephanie. I honestly believe that.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 19, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> It's weird, they keep advterising the upcoming Raw in OKC as a tag featuring Orton. LOL...
> 
> Taker's legacy goes beyond his Streak. Although the streak means more to many fans then any # of world title reigns. He's the only main eventer still going today from several different eras (Hogan, Superstar, Attitude, *Shitstain*). Is one of the most respected guys by both fans and wrestlers alike. More people remember his bout with Foley in 98 then anything in HHH's career.
> 
> ...



Lol. You're refering to the current product when you say "shitstain", right? Good one, that's funny.

Oh come on, for crying out loud. You cant possibly believe that HHH's legacy is marrying Steph. Not even the biggest HHH hater on the face of the earth will believe that.

Seriously, I want you to really give this some thought. I need you to get over your hate for HHH, and be honest. Let's take Takers feats and accomplishments, and compare it to HHH's. Now, can you honestly say that Taker has a better legacy than HHH?


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jun 19, 2008)

The reason why I have some respect for HHH was because of what he did years ago when he still allowed Jericho to pull off the Walls of Jericho on him despite an injured quad muscle. 

Regardless of HHH having a better legacy than Taker or being a backstage politician, I still respect the guy as a wrestler nonetheless. That's my two cents on HHH.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 19, 2008)

HHH's legacy will consist of those two things. That's what he will be remembered for. Marrying the bosses daughter and securing title reigns. Fans won't forget that, so it's stuck with him. If by accomplishments you want me to say "championships" then yes, HHH's resume of WWE gold and awards is far superior then the Undertaker's. But that's what seperates the two. HHH NEEDS gold to justify his placement amongst the all-time greats. Taker is ABOVE the title. And considering he's the most over person in the company, the fans agree.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 19, 2008)

Triple H has had a ton of great matches, and he stays out of the main event when he has to.  Does he gets perks for being married to Steph... Yeah, but that doesn't take away from the fact that he is still a good to great wrestler.

And also politics have been in wrestling for ages.  Just take a look at  the territory days.  The guys you owned/ran the company were always the top guy


----------



## Rock Lee (Jun 19, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> HHH's legacy will consist of those two things. That's what he will be remembered for. *Marrying the bosses daughter and securing title reigns.* Fans won't forget that, so it's stuck with him. If by accomplishments you want me to say "championships" then yes, HHH's resume of WWE gold and awards is far superior then the Undertaker's. But that's what seperates the two. HHH NEEDS gold to justify his placement amongst the all-time greats. Taker is ABOVE the title. And considering he's the most over person in the company, the fans agree.




lol,your right on the money.


----------



## SilverCross (Jun 19, 2008)

im gonna have to agree..thinking back over the years, i just dont remember anything hunter has done thats been that great compared to the other greats. hes been good, he has alot of titles...but..other then that, everything hes done he's been secondary to a larger star(mostly HBK, who i believe has a big part in really making his career take off...ya know..thanks to DX and all that...., then there was Flair) he never did anything on his own thats all that memorable, his character/gimmick isn't anything extremely different from everyone else.....just nothing really there.


----------



## Broleta (Jun 19, 2008)

When Triple H won the title at Backlash I actually laughed because it was so ridiculous, he did not need the title at the time and Randy Orton was doing great carrying the strap considering they put him over at Wrestlemania which actually made him look pretty damn good. Then we have Triple H, the bosses son-in-law, picking up the WWE title a month later for no reason. Does he need the title right now? Hell no. Have ratings increase since he won the title? Hell no. I felt the same way when he beat Orton the last time cause Randy only had the title a month.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 19, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Seriously, I want you to really give this some thought. I need you to get over your hate for HHH, and be honest. Let's take Takers feats and accomplishments, and compare it to HHH's. Now, can you honestly say that Taker has a better legacy than HHH?


I know you're not addressing this to me, but my question to you still stands. At the end of the day, what has HHH really done? Hell, you can disregard the WM streak for Taker and the fact that he took a gimmick that by all rights never should have made it out of 1992 alive and got it so over that it's stuck around for almost 2 decades(with many alterations, admittedly) because he was fully dedicated to maintaining kayfabe pretty much trumps HHH's Ric Flair wannabe schtick.

HHH being a "good" wrestler as a legacy just doesn't cut it when putting what he's done up against iconic guys who've lasted through multiple eras like HBK and Taker, let alone the insanely huge crossover stars like Hogan, Austin, and Rock. He's gotta have something more and he just doesn't and probably won't no matter how much he tries.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 19, 2008)

Broleta said:


> When Triple H won the title at Backlash I actually laughed because it was so ridiculous



I was laughing, not because he won it and not because he kicked Orton in the balls, but because they had a WMesque overblown celebration with the pyro as if he was celebrating some decade long journey to the title.


----------



## Broleta (Jun 19, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> I was laughing, not because he won it and not because he kicked Orton in the balls, but because they had a WMesque overblown celebration with the pyro as if he was celebrating some decade long journey to the title.



Lmfao yeah how the fuck can they justify that?


----------



## Hellion (Jun 19, 2008)

Here's the reason that I don't mind Triple H being Champ right now.  Triple H is actually dedicated to the E.  While everyone else was out making movies and expanding he was there.  When there were no real main eventers he held that spot.

Like it or not Batista and Orton, are where they are because of him.  If he didn't take them under his wing they would be lost in the shuffle like all the other wrestlers in the E.  

The current problem with the WWE is the writing, and Vince.  The highlight of the attitude era was the midcard.  they actually had feuds, and the belts meant something.  Now it is just random people fighting.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 19, 2008)

I take it that's a shot at the Rock? I guess I should remind you of Blade Trinity and the fact that he was a front runner for Conan and Thor. With HHH it's not so much that he's "not in Hollywood" it's that Hollywood isn't looking.

Every little thing he did for Orton, he snatched it all away. One step forward three steps back.

That's why Raw sucks so bad. The main event is all that matters. They're so panicky to find the next big star they don't focus on anything else. Cena is the closest thing to the big breakout star and even he barley gets 50% positive reaction and he's nowhere near as big/good as someone of his push should be.

HHH is nearing a decade in the main event with the same gimmick. WOW.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 19, 2008)

RadishMan said:
			
		

> I take it that's a shot at the Rock? I guess I should remind you of Blade Trinity and the fact that he was a front runner for Conan and Thor. With HHH it's not so much that he's "not in Hollywood" it's that Hollywood isn't looking.


No not really, I was talking in general, when people leave the E it is only H that is left.  


			
				RadishMan said:
			
		

> Every little thing he did for Orton, he snatched it all away. One step forward three steps back.


I don't agree the only time that I see where that could be applicable is Orton's first title reign, but how many other guys have onlt held the title for a month.  Also H has jobbed to Orton plenty.


			
				RadishMan said:
			
		

> That's why Raw sucks so bad. The main event is all that matters. They're so panicky to find the next big star they don't focus on anything else. Cena is the closest thing to the big breakout star and even he barley gets 50% positive reaction and he's nowhere near as big/good as someone of his push should be.


How is that H's fault.  I could of swore that both Jeff Hardy and William Regal where getting ready to get a main event push, but due to there ignorance they screwed it up.  

After Triple H cleanly let Shelton Benjiman beat him mutiple times the writers had nothing for him

When Carlito moved to RAW the writers had nothing for him.

Jericho... Okay Triple H doesn't like him

but you cannot blame the clusterfuck that is the WWE writing team on HHH.


			
				RadishMan said:
			
		

> HHH is nearing a decade in the main event with the same gimmick. WOW.


Undertaker has had the same gimmick for over 2 decades


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 19, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Here's the reason that I don't mind Triple H being Champ right now.  Triple H is actually dedicated to the E.  While everyone else was out making movies and expanding he was there.  When there were no real main eventers he held that spot.


He's tried to expand, the problem is that no one wants him.



> Like it or not Batista and Orton, are where they are because of him.  If he didn't take them under his wing they would be lost in the shuffle like all the other wrestlers in the E.


I don't think anyone disputes that, but looking at his feuds with Orton, he's seemingly treats him like a bum that just got lucky.



> The highlight of the attitude era was the midcard.  they actually had feuds,


The midcard was hardly a highlight during Attitude. Russo throwing a bunch of random shit against a wall and seeing what stuck was annoying as hell. Hell, the only midcard Attitude Era feud that actually wasn't garbage was DX/Nation. The Miz, Morrison, MVP, Matt Hardy, Finlay, Kofi Kingston, and C.M. Punk are all cases where the current midcard development shits all over Attitude's.



> and the belts meant something.  Now it is just random people fighting.


No they didn't. That misconception boggles my mind as outside of Rock's lengthy IC title run in 98, that belt was treated like a damn hot potato in stupid feuds that meant shit. The tag titles? Pretty much the same way only switch Rock's name with the Outlaws and drop the "lengthy" bit. The European Title was nothing. HHH held the damn belt the longest and he won it in a goofy comedy skit disguising itself as a title match.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 19, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I don't think anyone disputes that, but looking at his feuds with Orton, he's seemingly treats him like a bum that just got lucky.


What is is he suppose to say, "He Randy You're a great wrestler I hope that I beat you?"


Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> The midcard was hardly a highlight during Attitude. Russo throwing a bunch of random shit against a wall and seeing what stuck was annoying as hell. Hell, the only midcard Attitude Era feud that actually wasn't garbage was DX/Nation. The Miz, Morrison, MVP, Matt Hardy, Finlay, Kofi Kingston, and C.M. Punk are all cases where the current midcard development shits all over Attitude's.


But what are they fighting for who are thier current rivals.  Aside from Kofi who is having a nice feud with Selton


Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> No they didn't. That misconception boggles my mind as outside of Rock's lengthy IC title run in 98, that belt was treated like a damn hot potato in stupid feuds that meant shit. The tag titles? Pretty much the same way only switch Rock's name with the Outlaws and drop the "lengthy" bit. The European Title was nothing. HHH held the damn belt the longest and he won it in a goofy comedy skit disguising itself as a title match.


See but at least there were storylines that revolved around the title and the lower-carders seemed interested in winning it.  The actually had feuds over them, not X returns/debuts and wins the title from Y.


----------



## konohakartel (Jun 19, 2008)

The thing with Takers gimmick is dat its the only out there gimmick left thats stood the test of time. Everyone else is "real" while Taker has this outlandish gimmick that no1 else couldve pulled off for so long. 2 decades under the Undertaker name(albeit with some revisions to keep up with the times) and HHH is the same "guy" he was when he started. Some upper class guy from Connecticut who is real buff and does what he wants too. Now some of you may not be sure whether im talking about HHH and Paul Lavesque....i think theyre one in the same person.

Now some1 mentioned no one badmouthing Taker. Would you honestly badmouth him? He is one of the only true living legends still working consistently. Not only that he can get away with anything. If he wanted to he could bury the entire locker room and no one would say anything. But does he? No he doesnt. I remember watching the Taker documentary and although it was a WWE/F thing i thought it showed him pretty well. Theres never been talks of Oh he is such an asshole. He is a ring general and backstage leader. He has tremendous influence but doesnt use it to get himself over. He goes and helps other guys giving them tips. The only thing that would separate him from the rest of the locker room to someone who knows absolutely nothing about wrestling or wrestlers or who they are is the way he dresses. I heard several times that he doesnt comply with the dress code. And no one says a thing about it. Taker doesnt need to wrestle. He could quit whenever he wanted but doesnt. He takes time off to heal some nagging injuries(usually in the leg area because odds are he pulls something getting his leg that high up for a big boot). Taker already has his construction firm up and running with the Calahart building being his first major project.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 19, 2008)

Other Decade long gimmicks.

Steve Austin
Kurt Angle
Big Show
Chris Benoit
Shawn Micheals
Jericho
Jeff Hardy
Funaki 
Hardcore Holly
RVD


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 19, 2008)

I was not bashing HHH. I was merely making a statement. He has been using "The Game" for close to 10 years. Didn't say it was bad or good. I just confirmed that it was going on a decade.

I also love when the booking or fans in general say "writers have nothing for you."

WHAT?

You're the writers. Isn't that your job to give them stuff? <_<


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 19, 2008)

Kaze said:


> What is is he suppose to say, "He Randy You're a great wrestler I hope that I beat you?"


Oh, I don't know, how about actually treating him like a threat instead of a chump? Even Rock didn't do shit like that outside of that retarded Billy Gunn feud in 99 because treating your opponent like shit does nothing for you or him.




> But what are they fighting for


Dude, it's freakin' professional wrestling, what they're fighting for is hardly ever stated aside from someone like MVP whose entire character is built around being a flashy show-off braggart. And honestly, if I reeled off a bunch of midcarders from the Attitude Era and asked you the same thing, could you?



> who are thier current rivals.


Pretty useless question with the draft coming up and the 'E setting everything up to have a clear slate.



> See but at least there were storylines that revolved around the title and the lower-carders seemed interested in winning it.  The actually had feuds over them, not X returns/debuts and wins the title from Y.


I'll take no storylines revolving around the title to shitty ones revolving around the title. And really, how many times have they done the "X returns/debuts and wins Y's title" in the past 4 or 5 years? Three? Talk about overreacting.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 19, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> I take it that's a shot at the Rock? I guess I should remind you of Blade Trinity and the fact that he was a front runner for Conan and Thor. With HHH it's not so much that he's "not in Hollywood" it's that Hollywood isn't looking.
> 
> *Every little thing he did for Orton, he snatched it all away*. One step forward three steps back.
> 
> ...



It's not HHH fault. Orton should have had everything "snatched away from him", because at the time, he was nowhere near ready for the main event scene. Orton at the time, was a terrible champ. So at the end of the day, it was right for business, and entertainment-wise.

Actually, Cena doesnt really get booed that much, anymore.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 19, 2008)

Why did Orton HAVE to be FACE? He could've easily been a great heel champ. But HHH wouldn't allow that...

So much so Edge had to go to SD!...


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 19, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Why did Orton HAVE to be FACE? He could've easily been a great heel champ. *But HHH wouldn't allow that*...
> 
> So much so Edge had to go to SD!...



Now when did HHH became the chairman of the WWE? When did HHH have the last word on the storylines?

Also, Orton, wheather he was face or a heel, simply wasn't ready for the spotlight. At the time, he wasn't main event material. He wasn't over enough. He was bland and boring. Edge went to Smackdown to give Smackdown the much needed starpower. Smackdown needed some top dogs, so Edge was sent there.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 19, 2008)

Orton was NOT bland and boring. If he was, he wouldn't have received all that face heat that "justified" his face turn. As a heel he would've been a lot more entertaining then HHH Heel Run Take 6.


----------



## Perverted King (Jun 19, 2008)

The Draft IS MONDAY! About Time!


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 19, 2008)

Surprised how little they're advertising it. I hope... HOPE... the three hour raw doesn't mean they're splitting up the million into MORE giveaways...


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jun 19, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Surprised how little they're advertising it. I hope... HOPE... the three hour raw doesn't mean they're splitting up the million into MORE giveaways...



Oh good Lord! I certainly hope that's not the case. 



			
				Radishman said:
			
		

> Orton was NOT bland and boring. If he was, he wouldn't have received all that face heat that "justified" his face turn. As a heel he would've been a lot more entertaining then HHH Heel Run Take 6.



His face turn back then came as a surprise for me, but he's better off as a heel imo.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 19, 2008)

Most people are. The problem with Orton as a face and a lot of these popular heels is they change what made them popular. Orton spat in Legend Faces and knew he was better then us, but still hid behind Batista and Flair for shortcuts. And then suddenly he's clapping fan's hands and shit? Yuck. It's funny they're trying to find the next Rock/Austin and yet they're going against what made them, them.

Kennedy seems to be the latest victim. I mean... LOL, he hasn't even been doing his self intro...


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jun 20, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Most people are. The problem with Orton as a face and a lot of these popular heels is they change what made them popular. Orton spat in Legend Faces and knew he was better then us, but still hid behind Batista and Flair for shortcuts. And then suddenly he's clapping fan's hands and shit? Yuck. It's funny they're trying to find the next Rock/Austin and yet they're going against what made them, them.
> 
> Kennedy seems to be the latest victim. I mean... LOL, he hasn't even been doing his self intro...



Kenedy's self intro has always been entertaining.  

I was thinkin that Orton should have been a crossover of a face and a heel back then. He seemed ok with the Face heat, but he could still pull off a couple of heel antics here and there.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 20, 2008)

Just got done finishing my 2nd ROH show. Wow I'm still blown away. Find it more exciting crowd wise of what a few 100 then some of these big stadium WWE audiences. It's awesome and sad at the same time.


----------



## Shawn_D (Jun 20, 2008)

Wow...lots of HHH talk since I've last been here.

Anyway, my take on HHH is I don't care for him...but before his knee injury he was a top wrestler...not a top personality but one of the best wrestlers WWF/E had.

If he doesn't marry Steph he doesn't dominate the main event scene today...just MO

He's put plenty of people over but I think the fact that he's banging Steph is the only thing people seem to think about when talking about him.

I will remember him as a great wrestler early...then a good wrestler later. Like so many others I wish he never got hurt but that's the way it goes.

Undertaker has that persona thing going. He's big and he has improved over the years...I still like the American Badass character better than Dead Man Walking


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 20, 2008)

^You have to be the only wrestling fan to prefer the American Badass gimmick over the Deadman gimmick, lol. In my opinion, Taker was in his prime late 98 to mid 99.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 20, 2008)

The ABA was certainly fun because compared to his current Deadman gimmick, he can actually do things in his feuds and heaven forbid PROMO. That really holds him back in storylines.


----------



## konohakartel (Jun 20, 2008)

just thought this was interesting...

It's interesting to note that since the creation of the second WWE Title in September 2002, every Raw title pay-per-view match besides two has featured either Triple H, John Cena or Randy Orton. And in the two shows in which none of the three wrestlers were featured, Triple H was in the main event of both pay-per-views, which of course were pushed bigger than the title matches on those shows. Those two shows are Bad Blood 2004 (featuring Chris Benoit vs. Kane in a long forgotten match with Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels in a 47-minute Hell in the Cell bout as the main event) and Vengeance 2006 (featuring Rob Van Dam vs. Edge in an undercard match and the in-ring reunion of D-Generation X in the main event, who took on the entire Spirit Squad in a 5-on-2 Handicap Match). 



from Wrestlezone.com


----------



## Broleta (Jun 20, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> ^You have to be the only wrestling fan to prefer the American Badass gimmick over the Deadman gimmick, lol. In my opinion, Taker was in his prime late 98 to mid 99.



Nope I prefer the American Badass gimmick. The current one (or rather former since he's "banished") bores me. I like the ministry version but the ABA/Big Evil was the most entertaining for me. I loved it around the time of the invasion.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 20, 2008)

Do you all think he is gonna keep his "deadman" gimmick when he returns, that is if he does?


----------



## konohakartel (Jun 20, 2008)

Well he is coming back...he just taking time off 2 heal a few nagging injuries and odds are it will be with the same gimmick...he might speak a few words though besides REST IN PEACE...


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 20, 2008)

Broleta said:


> Nope I prefer the American Badass gimmick. The current one (or rather former since he's "banished") bores me. I like the ministry version but the ABA/Big Evil was the most entertaining for me. I loved it around the time of the invasion.



The reason the Deadman gimmick is currently boring is because he cant really do anything these days. Back in the late 90's, he gave promo's and actually talked. These days, he barely says a word, if not at all.

@sarun uchiha: He's definitly gonna keep the deadman gimmick going. He hates the ABA gimmick.


----------



## konohakartel (Jun 20, 2008)

He said its the most like him.... but he enjoyed the character control he had with The MoD Taker....


----------



## SilverCross (Jun 20, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> The reason the Deadman gimmick is currently boring is because he cant really do anything these days. Back in the late 90's, he gave promo's and actually talked. These days, he barely says a word, if not at all.
> 
> @sarun uchiha: He's definitly gonna keep the deadman gimmick going. He hates the ABA gimmick.




indeed, im glad someone else here remember that he used to do promo's and such...


----------



## konohakartel (Jun 20, 2008)

He kinda almost did a promo 4 Royal Rumble.. It was short but in his regular voice. It was the usual thing tho..29 souls come and I will destroy al those yadda yadda yadda...


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 21, 2008)

Taker should definitly talk more...

Also, is MVP turning face? If you watched Smackdownm it kinda seemed like it. If so, Im not so sure if it's a good idea.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah, I'm not liking where it's going...


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 21, 2008)

^Then again, if he is turning face, the face turn just started. So we gotta give it some time to see how it turns out. Hopefully, his whole personality and character doesnt change when he turns face, like Orton's did back 04.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 21, 2008)

I just read on wrestling-edge that Cena is indeed moving to Smackdown. And guess what? There is a new World Heavyweight belt.....a Spinner world heavyweight belt.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 21, 2008)

LOL~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SilverCross (Jun 21, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I just read on wrestling-edge that Cena is indeed moving to Smackdown. And guess what? There is a new World Heavyweight belt.....a Spinner world heavyweight belt.



                             .


----------



## Sarun (Jun 21, 2008)

No more spinners, please.
Please return WWE title belt back to the one before Cena changed (or Cena's 1st reign) it.

Is Jericho having a match at Night Of Champions?


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm gonna "wait and see" on the spinner world title. Afterall the current belt no longer spins, although it is still "bling". I guess they're gonna "bling" the WHC so they can still milk it for replica belts? If it's true I assume...

And hey if they make the WWE title normal again, I could give two shits about the imposter world title being Cena'd.


----------



## Rivayir (Jun 21, 2008)

Edge as a special guest referee was awesome. xD


----------



## Broleta (Jun 22, 2008)

Lastier said:


> Edge as a special guest referee was awesome. xD



I agree. That trip on Batista was the most entertaining thing I've seen on Smackdown in weeks.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 22, 2008)

Just caught Shimmer volume 1. Wow, awesome stuff. Not ROH good, but solid nonetheless. Very O_O seeing a women's match go a 20 minute time limit. Damn, that match was better then most things guys have done this year... by far.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 22, 2008)

What are your opinions on the draft trades? Who should go where?


----------



## konohakartel (Jun 22, 2008)

Broleta said:


> I agree. That trip on Batista was the most entertaining thing I've seen on Smackdown in weeks.



its funny how Edge barely touched him and BAtista went sprawling like someone tied his feet


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 23, 2008)

You guys should head over to TNA's site and check out their internet show "the spin cycle" which is a roundtable with varying guests on different topics. Pretty funny stuff and this is from someone who doesn't care much for TNA.

And hey, it's not VKM comedy either!


----------



## Hellion (Jun 23, 2008)

I think the reason that they are having the Draft before night of champions is so that titles can change shows.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 23, 2008)

^^ Really?


----------



## Hellion (Jun 23, 2008)

Maybe, I mean why else have championships on the line before the draft


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 23, 2008)

They did it last time anyway. Cena went to Raw and left SD! WITHOUT a champion and they didn't get Batista until the last pick.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 23, 2008)

I pretty excited about tonight's RAW. I hope Jeff Hardy stays on RAW.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 23, 2008)

I want D'Lo and K-Kwik  Ron Killings to debut, but that will probable be next week

Also I like how they Did the la familia stable, it was a subtle thing, and didn't feel forced


----------



## Perverted King (Jun 23, 2008)

The draft is tonight.WWE better not screw this up. Is sad that the Million Dollar Crap is taking some time off the show.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 23, 2008)

The rumor is still quite strong that Cena is moving to Smackdown.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 23, 2008)

I don't think the WWE womens division is a s bad as people say I saw Michelle McCool and she is one hell of a wrestler


----------



## Perverted King (Jun 23, 2008)

They are trying to make McCool a submission expert and I'm not buying it at all.

@Rated R Superstar

Cena to Smackdown would be something fresh.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 23, 2008)

I can kind of understand why they want to do that so she can beat Natalia, who by the way has a Fergie Face, who is the muscle of Smackdown. But I prefer he as the move technical wrestler.  She does a sweet bell-to-back suplex


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 23, 2008)

Actually, the women's division is better than it was during the attitude era, contrary to popular belief.


----------



## Perverted King (Jun 23, 2008)

Was there even a Women's Title in the Attitude Era? Is hard to renember since the Attitude Era was all about Austin and the other wrestling characters. Very few females stand out during that Era.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 23, 2008)

That's when we had nip-slips galore, from Jackie, Sable, and teh Kat.  I believe those where the main 3 champions through that time


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 23, 2008)

I remember Sable had the title, so it was definitley alive in the Attitude Era.

I'm sacrificing watching Shimmer volume 2 for this 3 hour Raw. Don't make me regret that Vince...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 23, 2008)

The Woman's Title was retired(Moolah never lost it after Richter was "screwed" out of it, I believe) til Sable got as popular as she did and Vince decided to bring it back.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 23, 2008)

Sable was on fucking fire during the attitude era. Her feud with Jaqueline was great. The crowd pops she use to get, were far greater than half the wrestlers in the wwe today.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 23, 2008)

That was a surprise pick right there


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 23, 2008)

RAW is still on as I type, but after what just went down, I just had to come here real quick and say what I have to say...

I laughed my ass off when Matt Hardy got drafted to ECW. The look on his face said it all. It was quite obvious that he was not happy. His smile was extremely forced. 

Also, how the hell could they break up the dreamteam of JR and King?


----------



## SilverCross (Jun 23, 2008)

i gotta wonder if JR did something to get sent off RAW....something about that just bothers me..


----------



## RodMack (Jun 23, 2008)

I guess Michael Cole is officially WWE's main play-by-play announcer.


----------



## konohakartel (Jun 23, 2008)

wow i was shocked about JR.. he was the main ply by play guy and now he on the B show. Vince said things was gonna get shaken up and damn he wasnt kidding....


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 23, 2008)

JR didn't look pleased...

CENA better go to SD! in the last 2 picks. Punk, Batista AND Kane? It's too star heavy to Raw...


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 23, 2008)

HHH to SD!? Intense... but does it stick?


----------



## konohakartel (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow Taker and Trips on the same show?? We were jsut talking about that!!!!


i can see the drama coming soon..and we now know who will take Edges title....


----------



## Sarun (Jun 23, 2008)

What the hell?
Vince, last year, car explosion........


----------



## Shirker (Jun 23, 2008)

What... the... ****... just... happened...?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 23, 2008)

Okay, what the fuck was that?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 23, 2008)

Well, at least the ratings will go up, just like he wanted...


----------



## Shirker (Jun 23, 2008)

Wonder if that means we're gonna have a hoo-dun-it. Like when Stone Cold got ran over.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 23, 2008)

BRING BACK DANIEL BECK~!!!

I hope Batista wins the belt on Sunday as opposed to Cena if they wanna do that to swap the belts.


----------



## Shadow (Jun 23, 2008)

Well there goes that 1 million dollar give away now that Vince is "injured"


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 23, 2008)

Shirker said:


> Wonder if that means we're gonna have a hoo-dun-it. Like when Stone Cold got ran over.



That storyline was fucking gold, by the way. Things really got interesting when Austin came back, and started going through people to find out who did it.

As far as RAW is concerned, maybe that was a sign from Taker.


----------



## Perverted King (Jun 23, 2008)

I wonder who is that Paul guy he was calling.....


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 23, 2008)

konohakartel said:


> Wow Taker and Trips on the same show?? We were jsut talking about that!!!!


Well, they kinda have a way out of that with Taker being fired from SD because of losing the TLC match.


----------



## konohakartel (Jun 23, 2008)

hmm Vince called Trips by his real name...a slip or legit??


----------



## Perverted King (Jun 23, 2008)

He called him Paul to make it sound realistic. Looks like Edge will lose the World Title.


----------



## konohakartel (Jun 23, 2008)

or they might recycle the trading Trips for like 3 other talents idea from a few years back???


----------



## Perverted King (Jun 23, 2008)

Maybe they will trade it back but how will RAW trade back with no GM?


----------



## konohakartel (Jun 23, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> Maybe they will trade it back but how will RAW trade back with no GM?



Nepotism???? 



Well they say there is gonna be a press conference tomorrow. Either McMahon will be injured for an undisclosed period of time and have some1 else come in (prolly Shane since Steph is bout to burst) or Vince will be good to go and get an enforcer a la Kurt Angle...


----------



## Perverted King (Jun 23, 2008)

Carlito did it.....


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 23, 2008)

konohakartel said:


> Wow Taker and Trips on the same show?? We were jsut talking about that!!!!
> 
> 
> i can see the drama coming soon..and we now know who will take Edges title....



Oh yes. The sparks are definitly gonna fly. And quite frankly, I cant wait until the day I log on to, for example wrestlezone.com, and in big bold letters, I read, "Breaking News: Fight Breaks out Between HHH and Taker! Details inside"!!


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 23, 2008)

Undertaker STRIKES~!


----------



## Perverted King (Jun 23, 2008)

Taker and HHH actually get along quite well. Those internet reports are crap.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 23, 2008)

Another Taker comeback thing you guys say? That makes alot of sense.


----------



## konohakartel (Jun 23, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Oh yes. The sparks are definitly gonna fly. And quite frankly, I cant wait until the day I log on to, for example wrestlezone.com, and in big bold letters, I read, "Breaking News: Fight Breaks out Between HHH and Taker! Details inside"!!



and the article will read:

A fight occured backstage between HHH and The Undertaker. The Undertaker wanted the title shot promised to him and HHH said he wanted it first. Both men argued and HHH said he runs the show and tells the Undertaker to watch who he talks to. The Undertaker floored HHH with a punch and then continued to barrage him with his fists for close to 10 minutes. No one interfered.


----------



## Perverted King (Jun 23, 2008)

As noted on WrestleZone Radio last Tuesday, it was either Triple H or John Cena going to SD!. Triple H must have agreed to the move because Cena had been the original plan. It looks as if 'Taker is headed to RAW with the ending tonight so that keeps the two off the same brand to avoid issues. That explains why Cena wasn't drafted. More on this on WrestleZone Radio tomorrow.


----------



## konohakartel (Jun 23, 2008)

Supposedly Taker is inelligible for the draft...

ANd the reason ppl say there will be hostility between the two is because the occupy the same niche in their respective brands. They are THE backstage leaders and ring generals. You cannot have two powerful people on the same show like that.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 24, 2008)

^Exactly! It's kind of a "This Brand aint big enough for the two of us" kind of thing.


----------



## Perverted King (Jun 24, 2008)

Taker on RAW.......WM25...............HBK............Texas.....


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 24, 2008)

Raw is coming to OKC next week. No JR... LOL?


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jun 24, 2008)

I can definitely see a HHH Taker feud in the making if they push through in putting Taker in Raw. It's gonna be a gold rivalry imo.


----------



## Perverted King (Jun 24, 2008)

Carlito is going to TNA for sure.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 24, 2008)

It's be gonna awkward and strange now that JR is no longer on RAW. As soon as RAW comes on, the first thing you hear is JR's voice. His voice is gonna be replaced with Michael Cole's. Its a shame. JR _is_ RAW. But hey, things change...


----------



## Perverted King (Jun 24, 2008)

Foley and JR are going to own.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 24, 2008)

I just read on prowrestling.com that Mcmahon really did get injured, and had to be rushed to the hospital.

Edit: Speaking the of Mcmahon getting injured tonight, wouldn't it have been hilarious if some fans had ran out the crowd to steal the money that was on the floor while Mcmahon was being taken care of? That shit would have been funny. If I was one of the EMT's who was supposed to take care of Vince, I would have said "Fuck Vince, I about to get at this money"!


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jun 24, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> It's be gonna awkward and strange now that JR is no longer on RAW. As soon as RAW comes on, the first thing you hear is JR's voice. His voice is gonna be replaced with Michael Cole's. Its a shame. JR _is_ RAW. But hey, things change...



I got so used to listening to JR's voice. I'm gonna have a hard time adjusting to Michael Cole.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 24, 2008)

Apparently Vince got a standing O from the crowd. Seems it was enough "really real this time" for some people. I guess ratings stunts will continue with or without the million...


----------



## konohakartel (Jun 24, 2008)

Odds are McMahon got hurt doing the initial fall..not with the "stage" falling on him although if he didnt duck quick enough he coudlve been slightly injured.


----------



## Broleta (Jun 24, 2008)

McMahon should have given Carlito his push! Now look what's happened


----------



## Hellion (Jun 24, 2008)

Am I the only one that liked Cole.  The guy knows the name of every wrestlers move.  I lol'd when he corrected Adamale about melina.

Don't get me wrong I love JR and all he did as the voice of RAW but I will welcome the change.  This will also make the king up his game on color


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 24, 2008)

I was kinda expecting CM Punk to go to Smackdown. I don't think Matt Hardy should have been moved to ECW. Since they put Jeff on Smackdown, they should have just moved Matt to RAW. I laughed when Matt got drafted to ECW though. The wrestlers don't find out what brand they're going to, until it is revealed live, on the titantron. They find out the same time we find out. If you look real hard at Matt's face, he didn't seem too happy. When he got on top of the top rope, and started "celebrating", you could tell his smile was forced. It was extremely obvious that JR was pissed about going to Smackdown. When he got up and moved to the smackdown table, he slammed his red folder onto the announce table. His face said it all. LOL!


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 24, 2008)

Cole annoys me because he sometimes tries too hard. And I can't wait until next Monday.

VINTAGE JOHN CENA~!

<_<


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Jun 24, 2008)

I wish they would pair Tazz and Cole back up again.  Last night was a reminder of how much I miss that announcing team.  JR going to Smackdown was a shocker.  I didn't win any of Vince's millions.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 24, 2008)

Apparently, JR is taking his draft to Smackdown really serious. I just read on wrestlezone.com that he nearly quit last night. Damn JR, is it really that serious? Also, Carlito was pissed.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 24, 2008)

He said in his blog he was contemplating calling it a career. I'm not sure if it's kayfabe or not, but if it was... he's a primma donna.

I actually feel bad for Cole now. He's probably gonna get heat from people for "replacing" JR when it wasn't his call.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 24, 2008)

With the "Mcmahon is injured" storyline in progress, if the WWE wants to turn Cena heel, now is the perfect fucking time to do it. Imagine how shocking that would be, if Cena was the culprit?


----------



## Sarun (Jun 24, 2008)

^^ Now, wouldn't that require McMahon to become a face?
Last time he was completely face was during the Alliance Invasion storyline, I think.
It would be a fresh change.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 24, 2008)

Jeff to RAW! Hell yeah! 

Too bad Matt went to ECW. I'd give anything to get the Hardy Boyz back!


----------



## Sarun (Jun 24, 2008)

Is Jericho gonna defend IC title in Night of Champions?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 24, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> Jeff to RAW! Hell yeah!
> 
> Too bad Matt went to ECW. I'd give anything to get the Hardy Boyz back!



I don't think Matt and Jeff should get back together. They've been there, done that already. It's time for them to move on to bigger and better things. Jeff has already proven himself to be main event material.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 24, 2008)

With Punk/Kane on Raw... Matt could be the face of ECW.

And Vince makes more face/heel turns then Jericho.

Hardy reunions are good when used for a one-off match, but they are beyond a long term tag team. Besides the belts mean nothing and neither do the divisions so there's nothing for them.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 24, 2008)

I guess Matt on ECW means that ECW has more or less become the Matt Hardy show.  Out of the entire roster that is left there I don't see anyone as popular in either face or heel as Matt is.  Also isn't ECW and Smackdown still mean they can tag once in a while?

Also I was shocked to see Triple H drafted to smackdown.  I just hope he won't pull the "I don't want to work on Tuesdays" Heyman joked about to JBL at ONS few years back lol.

Also this McMahon injured angle seems good if not a bit too soon and inappropriate so that TNA guy who was killed from something similar.  Especially the way they did it to seem that all the wrestlers broke Kafabe to help him out

Also I never liked Jericho's heal turn.  I think it would have been better if HBK became the heal because of his lieing and cheating over Batista and fake injury.  Jericho's character does have a point about HBK which is why HBK should have been the heel. 

Also Jeff has been talking about a Heel turn in past few weeks, you think he might actually be able to pull it off.  He has not been one since way back in the new brood.


----------



## RodMack (Jun 24, 2008)

Nemesis said:


> Also I never liked Jericho's heal turn.  I think it would have been better if HBK became the heal because of his lieing and cheating over Batista and fake injury.  Jericho's character does have a point about HBK which is why HBK should have been the heel.


I doubt HBK would be able to turn heel at this point of his career since he's pretty much a fan favourite.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 24, 2008)

They have made even the biggest faces turn heal in one quick stroke it's not that hard to make HBK a heal again.  He actually plays one pretty well


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jun 24, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I was kinda expecting CM Punk to go to Smackdown. I don't think Matt Hardy should have been moved to ECW. Since they put Jeff on Smackdown, they should have just moved Matt to RAW. I laughed when Matt got drafted to ECW though. The wrestlers don't find out what brand they're going to, until it is revealed live, on the titantron. They find out the same time we find out. If you look real hard at Matt's face, he didn't seem too happy. When he got on top of the top rope, and started "celebrating", you could tell his smile was forced. It was extremely obvious that JR was pissed about going to Smackdown. When he got up and moved to the smackdown table, he slammed his red folder onto the announce table. His face said it all. LOL!



It would've been better indeed to draft Matt in Raw instead of ECW. Now that he's there, he's the only guy in the ECW roster who will stand out. Up to now, JR transferring to Smackdown is hard to swallow. It would've been better if Tazz was paired with Cole for the SD announce team. 

Since rumors are circulating around that Taker is gonna be drafted in Raw, I don't mind seeing HHH drafted for Smackdown to add some extra beef to the SD roster.


----------



## konohakartel (Jun 24, 2008)

They have some time to move Taker to RAW and not have any foresee-able issues. Taker is out at the moment and this allows the company to move him over the next few weeks without even having him make an appearance and get into a fight with Trips.

and yea i agree that MAtt will be the face of ECW now that 2 major stars are gone. I guess this will allow the growth of the other talents. Same for TRips on SD! now since ppl on RAW have a chance to rise thru the ranks.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jun 24, 2008)

konohakartel said:


> They have some time to move Taker to RAW and not have any foresee-able issues. Taker is out at the moment and this allows the company to move him over the next few weeks without even having him make an appearance and get into a fight with Trips.



This is practically the issue if Taker moved to Raw and HHH is still present at the backstage. We all know that both are backstage generals and with two backstage leaders at the helm, things could get ugly if one were to disagree with the other which could be the case. 



			
				konohakartel said:
			
		

> and yea i agree that MAtt will be the face of ECW now that 2 major stars are gone. I guess this will allow the growth of the other talents. Same for TRips on SD! now since ppl on RAW have a chance to rise thru the ranks.



I'm hoping that Carlito will stay with the E and get his push. The guy is a promising main event material. Kennedy is already getting his although I'm missing his self-introductions.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 24, 2008)

The reason Jericho's heel turn is beginning to suck, is because this isn't the Chris Jericho we all know and love. He's not being the charismatic, ayatollah of rock and rolla, man of 1001 holds, that we all love.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jun 24, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> The reason Jericho's heel turn is beginning to suck, is because this isn't the Chris Jericho we all know and love. He's not being the charismatic, ayatollah of rock and rolla, man of 1001 holds, that we all love.



Not to mention he's hella funny on the mic when he's a face. Gosh, I remember how he made fun of Trish when she was a heel years ago by calling her a dirty, disgusting, brutal, bottom-feeding,trashbag ho. I was like, "Man, where does he get all these ideas? He's f'n great."


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 25, 2008)

Actually he originally said that to Stephanie McMahon, not to take anything away from it... but that was classic. It's hard to be anything "rock and roll" when he has short hair. I'm not one of the tards who thinks his hair length matters (LOL @ people thinking a BAD ASS = GIRLY hair...), but most people refuse to take him seriously simply due to the cut.

Not sure how you can say it "sucks" because it just started. Jericho was really the only person who furthered his angle without being held down by the draft matches. Regardless Jericho is still one of the best mic workers going today, and easily best on Raw. He sure showed HBK what a real "thumb to the eye" is!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 25, 2008)

I remember how Jericho use to go toe to toe with The Rock on the mic. Jericho+Rock=Gold, and heres some proof...

this


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 25, 2008)

Those were the days, yeah.

He's one of the few who could actually stand next to Rock and not be dwarfed in speaking ability.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jun 25, 2008)

Now that is one of the best damn promos I've seen in all my years of watching wrestling and it'll never be replicated ever.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 25, 2008)

He's trying to be a serious heel right now which is okay. he's not trying to be funny or entertain the fans since he's trying to prove a serious point to them about their blinded HBK love. Hopefully after the fued he'll turn into his old funny,cocky egomanical heel self again. Although i'm used to his new supercuts haircut it wouldn't hurt his image to start gettin the rock n' rolla hair back.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 25, 2008)

Course the problem with being a funny "heel" is they tend to cease being a heel when the fans are more behind you then the "babyface". As awesome as Hollywood Heel Rock and 2001 Austin were... they were terrible heels.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 25, 2008)

^Austin in 01 was fucking terrible. I agree. However, he could be funny at times.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 25, 2008)

That clip proved that Cole has rightfully payed his dues to get a shot at RAW announcing.


----------



## Broleta (Jun 25, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I remember how Jericho use to go toe to toe with The Rock on the mic. Jericho+Rock=Gold, and heres some proof...
> 
> Part 3



Lol "Jimmy Jack Jericho" always cracks me up


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 25, 2008)

Supplemental Draft

To Raw:
* Jamie Noble (from Smackdown)
* Deuce (from Smackdown)
* Chuck Palumbo (from Smackdown)
* Matt Striker (from ECW)
* Layla (from ECW)


To Smackdown:
* Trevor Murdoch (from Raw)
* Big Daddy V (from ECW)
* DH Smith (from Raw)
* Brian Kendrick (from Raw)
* Maria (from Raw)
* Shelton Benjamin (from ECW)
* Carlito (from Raw)


To ECW:
* Mark Henry (from Smackdown)
* Hornswoggle (from Smackdown)
* Super Crazy (from Raw)

I think there might be 3 more picks?


----------



## Hellion (Jun 25, 2008)

You missed the most important person.  KOFI KINGSTON TO RAW


----------



## Rock Lee (Jun 25, 2008)

Kaze said:


> You missed the most important person.  KOFI KINGSTON TO RAW



I'm so glad kofi went ro raw.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 25, 2008)

Yeah, I think he should feud for the IC title


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 25, 2008)

See normally this would signal the end of ECW, but Kofi/Punk/Kane, etc. being on Raw with the talent exchange still allows them to appear.

I still don't see Kofi doing much on Raw either way.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 25, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> See normally this would signal the end of ECW, but Kofi/Punk/Kane, etc. being on Raw with the talent exchange still allows them to appear.
> *
> I still don't see Kofi doing much on Raw either way.*



How so


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 25, 2008)

Raw has never cared about anyone outside the main event, and he won't be in the main event. Kennedy and most midcarders had the occasional match, but they almost never had anything to do. I see the same with Kofi. Sure he'll have a few matches at first, but then he'll slip into obscurity like many others. And really who has benefitted from a draft switch to Raw besides Cena?


----------



## Hellion (Jun 25, 2008)

I see what you are saying, but for the simple fact that Triple H is gone I see better opportunities for alot of RAW superstars.

And if things don't change people can finally get off of triple H's back about being the glass ceiling, and put the blame on who it really belonged on.  Vince and the writers


----------



## konohakartel (Jun 25, 2008)

Finlay was drafted to ECW


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 25, 2008)

Cena is a kayfabe HHH, so I wonder if we'll get same shit all over again. >_<


----------



## Sarun (Jun 25, 2008)

So, which title will RAW end up with?
I mean the main ones other than ECW.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 25, 2008)

sarun uchiha said:


> So, which title will RAW end up with?
> I mean the main ones other than ECW.



Night Of Champions. Triple H retains against Cena, and Batista triumphs over Edge. Or vice versa.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 25, 2008)

Kane doesn't necessarily have to lose the title either since ECW/Raw are now lovers. Not sure when/if it started...


----------



## Sarun (Jun 25, 2008)

So all three brands will be represented in ECW title match at Night of Champions?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 25, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Cena is a kayfabe HHH, so I wonder if we'll get same shit all over again. >_<




Cena doesn't try and bury his opponents and he seems fine with actually putting people over.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 25, 2008)

I meant end result. And people being pinned with the FU is burial in itself.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 26, 2008)

So are we all in agreement that Jimmy Jacobs has the best hairstyle in professional wrestling?


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 26, 2008)

Who is that?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 26, 2008)

He's a ROH guy.



> I meant end result.


Randy Orton says "hi".


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 26, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> I meant end result. And people being pinned with the FU is burial in itself.



That's not "burrying"...

You wanna know what Burrying is? Kicking somebody in the fucking head, and winning the match/or ending their carreer. That's burrying!! But of course, that Orton who does it, so it's a different story. But if it were Cena, people would be rioting all over the wrestling forums, I guarantee ya man.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm not so sure about that. Cena has really become the new IWC goldenboy in the past few years. It's such a turnaround from 05/06 when everyone hated him.

The interesting test is to see how Raw changes without HHH. If the same group is the only ones on top, it might not even be Hunter!


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 26, 2008)

> One reason Triple H was moved to SmackDown is due to a scheduling matter. The schedule on Smackdown is actually a lot more convenient for him, especially considering that wife Stephanie McMahon-Levesque is due to give birth in about a month and will be taking the babies on the road upon her return to work. The regular Raw show schedule runs from Friday to Monday, so he is always on his own on the road because Stephanie doesn't attend house shows. However, Stephanie always attends the weekly Tuesday SmackDown tapings, whereas Triple H is at home or on a plane going home. When he was on Raw, they pretty much only saw each other on Monday, the latter part of Wednesday, entire Thursdays, and the early part of Friday. Now that he's on SmackDown, he can see Stephanie and the kids Monday through at least Friday. The weekly SmackDown schedule doesn't start until Saturday night, so that gives them part of another day to be together some weeks. Instead of seeing his family for parts of three or four days a week, he should usually be able to see them as many as six days a week.
> 
> The scheduling issue wasn't the only reason for the move because the SmackDown brand was in dire need of a huge new star to say the least. Also, Triple H's move to SmackDown should give the show a ratings boost when it moves to MyNetworkTV this fall.



Interesting. So it turns out HHH didn't volunteer (since Cena was the rumor) for the good of the business, but to be closer with his family. Not saying that's a bad thing, but everyone always chimes that HHH "lives and breathes", but it still makes ya think. Ahhh maybe I'm just being a bitter smark looking for a carrot to be dangled so I can bash HHH and judge. But I still think it has more to do with the schedule then "ratings boost" because ratings have been falling since HHH became champ. Certainly Cena is the only one close enough to make an impact as far as ratings go. You'd have to figure Cena Kids would flock to MyNetwork for their hero, while I don't see much of an impact for HHH. Prove me wrong though.


----------



## konohakartel (Jun 26, 2008)

all of the shockers are supposedly for ratings boost for MyNetwork tv. they wanna really sell SD! as a ratings draw. it seemed odd to move Rey when he is the main latino draw. JR and HHH are to raise the SD! as the A show.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 26, 2008)

I predict that ratings for this weeks Smackdown will be in the upper twenties(2.8,2.9) or the lower thirties(3.o,3.1).

Anyway, after really giving it some thought, I have come to the realization that JR is being a crybaby about being drafted. I understand he wants to stay on RAW, and quite frankly, I agree. But is it really that serious, to the point when you think about quitting? It's not that big of a deal.


----------



## Perverted King (Jun 26, 2008)

JR acted like a bitch.

Poor Carlito. He got drafted back with HHH. He's going to be his bitch.


----------



## Carly (Jun 26, 2008)

You can't blame JR acting like a bitch when Vince always treated him like shit.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 27, 2008)

JR did act like a primmadonna, but his blog is pretty much a worked shoot. So I'm not sure how much is legit. He's always been a company man, so I can't picture him "taking his ball" and going home. JR/Foley should be one of those awesome pairings. I always wanted Tazz/JR due to their Rumble moments, but hey.


----------



## konohakartel (Jun 27, 2008)

Well look of it this way. He has taken more shyt than anyone else. He has been ridiculed time and again and taken it in stride. Now here he is basically being demoted and right before his business is to "host" the next RAW. He had been the voice of RAW for so long and now they are moving him. Monday night was his night and it was taken away from him.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 27, 2008)

^I wouldn't call it a demotion. Hell, there's a chance that Smackdown might become the A show.


----------



## Rock Lee (Jun 27, 2008)

Impact was pretty good tonight despite the kurt/karen backstage stuff,the team japan vs mexico match was really good and prove that tna should really promote their x division as their main attraction.I also think tna needs to hire speed muscle.

+AJ Style vs consequence creed
+Team Mexico Vs Team Japan
+Moose vs ODB
+Nash vs Booker T

-Frank Trigg(please don't give this guy anymore airtime)
-All the karen angle and kurt backstage stuff
-The Jay Lethal/Val/Sonjay stuff
-Brother Ray Vs Christain Cage(ray killed this match for me,hit a gym brother)


----------



## SilverCross (Jun 27, 2008)

SD will never be the A show...leaving RAW is a demotion...no matter how you look at it..it is...i dont agree with the idea of quiting, but i dont blame him for being mad either..id expect Lawler probalby wasn't to happy about it either...sure didnt look it anyways.


----------



## Rock Lee (Jun 27, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> I remember Sable had the title, so it was definitley alive in the Attitude Era.
> 
> I'm sacrificing watching Shimmer volume 2 for this 3 hour Raw. Don't make me regret that Vince...



Props to you for looking out of the wwe box,there are way to many wwe marks here.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 27, 2008)

And I used to think Broleta was bad...


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 27, 2008)

I would just like to have a proper heel color man. King used to be great when he wasn't a face. Watch WM19 and see how much JR's skin crawls during the HHH/Booker match. Tazz has never been one. Sometimes he'll use logic to defend the heels since Cole would often be hypocritical to them, but he's mostly backed the faces. Foley of course is a big of a 'too shoes as Cole. I MISS JBL!

They refuse to let him truly go at it on Raw because of Cena, so I question why even bring him back? Put him back on commentary. In fact... ship King off to SD! or something and we can have the A-Team back!


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 27, 2008)

JBL came back because he wanted to and considering that there wasn't another heel near main event level aside from Orton on RAW, they used him as such. Where you got "Cena held him back from truly going at it" theory from, I'll never know. Cena needed someone to feud with while Orton and HHH feuded over the title and JBL was conveinently available.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 27, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> JBL came back because he wanted to and considering that there wasn't another heel near main event level aside from Orton on RAW, they used him as such.* Where you got "Cena held him back from truly going at it" theory from, I'll never know.* Cena needed someone to feud with while Orton and HHH feuded over the title and JBL was conveinently available.



Cena get's blamed for everything on the wrestling forums.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 27, 2008)

SilverCross said:


> SD will never be the A show...leaving RAW is a demotion...no matter how you look at it..it is...i dont agree with the idea of quiting, but i dont blame him for being mad either..id expect Lawler probalby wasn't to happy about it either...sure didnt look it anyways.



What makes you say that? There was a time when Smackdown was indeed the A show. I think it was when Smackdown had Lesnar, Eddie, Thug Cena, Big Show, etc. RAW on the other hand, sucked.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 27, 2008)

SD! is usually the most watchable of all three shows. To me SD! more often then not can be the better show despite what Raw apologists will say.


----------



## Broleta (Jun 27, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> And I used to think Broleta was bad...



 Hmmm?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 27, 2008)

I was just poking fun at his rapidly increasing indy worship by comparing it to your TNA fandom. It's all in good fun, though.


----------



## konohakartel (Jun 27, 2008)

damn baseball making me miss SD!


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 27, 2008)

Umaga dropkicking = win.

Too bad his move to SD! will be the same as Raw.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 27, 2008)

^I think he'll get a push on Smackdown. I heard that he's actually gonna start talking.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 28, 2008)

I dunno, just watching tonight and seeing him with Batista and with HHH on the same show... I just got the feeling he'd be JTTS, only to a new class of people. But we'll hafta wait and see. Course with HHH on the same show as Edge and Vickie, it also suggests he won't be turning heel anytime soon. So who knows at this point.

Kane on the other hand, well he's fucked. Cena, Batista, HBK... yeah, he's back to his old spot. Shame really, but he might still maintain a good face spot on ECW.

Actually I'm pretty intrigued to see how the ECW/Raw partnership develops.

I want HHH to retain (because I hate Cena) and Batista to win (because I hate the spinner)... but there's that WHC Spinner rumor.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 28, 2008)

How'd you watch Smackdown? It didn't come on tonight.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 28, 2008)

You probably got preempted I'd assume? I recall it would sometimes do that for basketball when I lived in Florida. I assume it won't be the case on MyNetwork. Course LOL @ CW wanting SD! gone because the ratings are falling. I hope they start going up with HHH there now. I still wonder what show would do better on CW on a Friday Night though.

I only caught the main event because I was having a big Mario Kart tournament with my Dad. But I already read the spoilers, so nothing missed. Sad I didn't see Matt/Edge, but oh well.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 28, 2008)

^So how was the show? Were things better, becasue of the draft?


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 28, 2008)

I wouldn't judge this week's show on post-draft stuff because it had Batista/Matt/Rey having their last moments. Next week should really tell us since we'll have a proper champion and people will be on their shows.

Upcoming Houseshows...

- The August 23rd RAW show in MSG is currently scheduled to feature John Cena vs. JBL in a Steel Cage match, Chris Jericho vs. Shawn Michaels for the WWE Intercontinental Title, and Batista vs. Kane.

- The August 11th Smackdown/ECW show in Reading, PA is currently scheduled to feature Edge vs. Jeff Hardy for the World Title, M

Card subject to change sure, but this makes me sad.


----------



## SilverCross (Jun 28, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> What makes you say that? There was a time when Smackdown was indeed the A show. I think it was when Smackdown had Lesnar, Eddie, Thug Cena, Big Show, etc. RAW on the other hand, sucked.



Raw just has to much, to many stars...now with the ability to have stars going back and forth on Raw and ECW will only help them more.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 28, 2008)

^ The houseshows have ECW/SD! together until at least October. Raw has always had the star power, but at the same time SD! is free from things like Million Dollar Mania and misc. other crap.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 29, 2008)

You're right. That giving away money is crap.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 29, 2008)

Anybody watching Night of Champions tonight? 

Also, Bryan Danielson made a comment on ROH that he was attending Chicago's gay pride parade, Is he gay?


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 29, 2008)

Kofi wins IC title. Interesting, hopefully someone like him does SOMETHING with the belt.

Cody is Jr.'s mystery partner. Would've been a great swerve... if every member of the IWC didn't call it from the start.

And Edge wins his match, which pretty much guarantees a Cena victory. Not that it should be a surprise.

If Jericho doesn't win the title come Summerslam (I know he won't...) then I might be less then enthused for Raw from now on.

HHH WINS~! HHH WINS~!

THANK YOU~! if only for this one night!!!


----------



## Broleta (Jun 29, 2008)

Lol what the shit? No title on RAW? Pretty nice PPV. I sooo wanted Punk to cash it in at the end though and make a brilliant heel turn.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 29, 2008)

Well they will have to do something for the Raw title.  This is like the third time a show has been without a title now (Raw for like 1 week after Undisputed champ Lesna went to smackdown.  Smackdown when Cena took their title to Raw until batista swapped over few weeks later  and now).

Let's see how all this plays out


----------



## Hellion (Jun 29, 2008)

I like this Every show will have two mid card titles.  I just wonder which title on Smackdown will become the Midcard title.  The World or the WWE title


----------



## Sarun (Jun 30, 2008)

They will merge the title probably.

You know.....the spinner WH title rumor.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 30, 2008)

Well they were supposed to keep the WWE title on SD! and have the IC title become the main title on Raw back in 02, but HHH felt the IC belt was beneath him and so they brought back the WHC.

I wouldn't put too much into them merging. Not before something like a Mania anyway, especially since I doubt the brand extension is ever going to end.

It does bring a bit of surprise and unpredictability to the show, because I'm sure I wasn't the only one who assumed that once Edge won, Cena wins so the title came back. It's interesting, far moreso then "Vince is dead".


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 30, 2008)

HHH winning was really easy to call when Cena started doing heel shit to him during the middle portion of the match. Oh, and :rofl @ HHH being a dumbass and forgetting which knee to grab when he "hurt" it.

This PPV was honestly flat-out boring. There was some good stuff in there, but man, was it a chore to sit through to get to it. Kofi winning would have been a bit of a surprise if Cade wasn't at ringside(doing absolutely fuck-all, too) all but assuring HBK would be interfering with the match. Jericho punching HBK got a thumbs up from me, though. Woulda been better if he used some kind of weapon...


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jun 30, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> HHH winning was really easy to call when Cena started doing heel shit to him during the middle portion of the match. Oh, and :rofl @ HHH being a dumbass and forgetting which knee to grab when he "hurt" it.
> 
> This PPV was honestly flat-out boring. There was some good stuff in there, but man, was it a chore to sit through to get to it. Kofi winning would have been a bit of a surprise if Cade wasn't at ringside(doing absolutely fuck-all, too) all but assuring HBK would be interfering with the match. Jericho punching HBK got a thumbs up from me, though. Woulda been better if he used some kind of weapon...



Cena going heel = win imo. 

He's been face for too long. I wanna see him doing his thug gimmick again.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jun 30, 2008)

Title situation's still all fucked up

It might be possible that they merge the WHC and WWE titles and then introduce a new world title on Raw, but that sounds pretty lame and done before

I really, really doubt they'll make the IC title the top title on Raw long-term, seeing as Kofi Kingston is holding it

Whatever the case, I'm guessing Cade and Kofi will feud over the IC title and hopefully after the HBK feud is done Jericho will move on to challenge for the world title

I still don't see how Punk is going to use his MITB before the next Mania, though, since he doesn't look like a main eventer at all with the complete lack of build he's been getting over the past few months. They're going to need to push him hard

I was thinking they might have him use it to bring a world title back to Raw, but that would have to be soon and he isn't ready at all right now


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 30, 2008)

They could make Kofi the top titleholder temporarily. He wouldn't go over Cena clean, but he would defend it against all comers and get a few lucky wins over say JBL and Kane. By time the regular world title comes back, the IC title at least has some cred again.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 30, 2008)

Immortal Flame said:


> Cena going heel = win imo.
> 
> He's been face for too long. I wanna see him doing his thug gimmick again.


Keep wishing. He only did the chopblocks and stuff because both guys were being booed and Hunter was going over and needed the face reaction.



> They could make Kofi the top titleholder temporarily. He wouldn't go over Cena clean, but he would defend it against all comers and get a few lucky wins over say JBL and Kane. By time the regular world title comes back, the IC title at least has some cred again.


That's not cred, it's being the face version of Honky Tonk Man and that's never a good thing.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 30, 2008)

Hell, Kofi shouldn't have won the IC title in the first place. I like him, but someone else should have won it.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jun 30, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Keep wishing. He only did the chopblocks and stuff because both guys were being booed and Hunter was going over and needed the face reaction.



I never got to watch the match so I didn't know that both were getting booed. Damn, now I understand why Cena had to pull off some heel moves.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 30, 2008)

Cena didn't get booed that bad in a while.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jun 30, 2008)

I guess that all those months of toughing out the resounding boos made him go over the fans again. I mean, who wouldn't show their respect for a guy after months of getting booed when he's supposed to be cheered on instead coz he's a face. Even I'm starting to see Cena in a different light lately.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 30, 2008)

Well I didn't mean every win is a fluke. Just people who are "beyond" him like those I mentioned. He already lost decisvely to JBL, so a fluke rollup (although JBL isn't exactly on a streak...) would be the best option.

For those who say he isn't ready (not saying he is or isn't) who would you have instead?


----------



## Hellion (Jun 30, 2008)

This was discussed in the LOPforums and one guy said it best.  People complain that there are no new stars, but when someone is pushed they claim that they aren't ready


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 30, 2008)

The problem is that Kofi's only been wading in the kiddie pool so far and now he's being thrown off into the deep end. I can't say whether or not Kofi's ready for that yet, but going about creating stars like that tends to fail more than succeed and the guy receiving the push tends to have to languish for a while before being built back up as credible or they have to go the Triple H route(circa 1999) and overpush the shit out of him for 6 months before the fans start buying it.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 30, 2008)

But this is were sink or swim comes in, and he has a few advantages.  Unlike Santino he has an established character, He has at worst average mic skills, he has a unique wrestling style.  His style is easy to mesh with other wrestlers without having to make huge adjustments.  He won the crowd over on his own.

I think he has alot of potential to go far.

(Is a Kofi Mark)


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 30, 2008)

Without Adamle, I'm not as enthused to see Kofi...


----------



## Broleta (Jun 30, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Without Adamle, I'm not as enthused to see Kofi...



JAMAICAN ME RAGE


----------



## Hellion (Jun 30, 2008)

I am excited to see how Cole does on his first official night as the RAW Play by Play man


----------



## Hellion (Jun 30, 2008)

Holy SHit


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 30, 2008)

Punk Wins the World Title.

I live in OKC.

Why the FUCK did I not go?


----------



## Let it Bleed (Jun 30, 2008)

HOLY SHIT!!!

CM PUNK WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMP.

I wonder if he will still have it by the end of the night.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 30, 2008)

HHH Beat Cena

Punk as WHC

Can life get better?


----------



## Rock Lee (Jun 30, 2008)

Punk won't be champion for long.


----------



## Shadow (Jun 30, 2008)

*BEST RAW EVER......NO MORE J.R.  C.M. PUNK AS NEW WORLD CHAMP*


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 30, 2008)

Unless they do a Jericho and "erase" it from record, even if he loses it at the end of the night... it still happened.

"Indy scrub" wins the World Title on the "A show" of the "Big Leagues"

Doesn't get much better then that.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 30, 2008)

Can we just enjoy the fact that Punk is the World Champ


----------



## Rock Lee (Jun 30, 2008)

Damn it so easy to forget that rey has never had any mic skills.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 30, 2008)

Santino... thank you for the save.


----------



## Shadow (Jun 30, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Unless they do a Jericho and "erase" it from record, even if he loses it at the end of the night... it still happened.
> 
> "Indy scrub" wins the World Title on the "A show" of the "Big Leagues"
> 
> Doesn't get much better then that.



I look at it as a guy who actually knows how to wrestle and came from ROH is the new CHAMP!!!


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm just saying what people always labeled him and others as.

JBL... ugh.

SMARKS VS. MARKS

OH LAWD.

Plz... plz don't be a trick VINCE!!!


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jun 30, 2008)

Let it Bleed said:


> HOLY SHIT!!!
> 
> CM PUNK WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMP.
> 
> I wonder if he will still have it by the end of the night.



Hot Damn! 

I guess that it's about time he cashed it in and won it.


----------



## Shadow (Jun 30, 2008)

We have not seen a wrestling match this whole entire show......just a bunch of people talking on the mic and two "divas"


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 30, 2008)

The crowd totally didn't care about Cody's turn!


----------



## Shadow (Jun 30, 2008)

We still have not gotten a wrestling match this entire show


----------



## Rock Lee (Jun 30, 2008)

Cody rhodes and ted diabase jr. are still freakin green.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jun 30, 2008)

Although Cody is getting a push somehow, he still lacks charisma. 

Oh well.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 30, 2008)

Punk... Mickie James... Matt Hardy (it counts)... Samoa Joe... LAX

ROH~!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 30, 2008)

Im not too fond of the way Punk won the title. He should have won it in a more dramatic and epic way. Oh well, he's already champ, so that's it. So far, RAW has been sucking tonight. JBL in the world heavyweight title picture? I rather watch paint dry.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 30, 2008)

I love JBL on the mic, but hate watching his matches about as much as I hate when Cena breathes.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 30, 2008)

Well, so Edge - HHH fued in SD?


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 30, 2008)

15 minutes... don't force the IWC to commit suicide in mass numbers.

Getting back at smarks is NOT worth it Vince.

*nervous*


----------



## Rock Lee (Jun 30, 2008)

Punk loses the title to JBL tonight,just watch and see.


----------



## Shadow (Jun 30, 2008)

All points goes to JBL winning this and this whole martial law BS in RAW

RAW SUX


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 30, 2008)

If Edge interferes... he is BANNED from the Smark Favorites List!


----------



## Shadow (Jun 30, 2008)

Smark? what is that?


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 30, 2008)

Everyone who ever posted in this thread.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 30, 2008)

Holy Crap H eis still champ


----------



## Shirker (Jun 30, 2008)

lol! Cena and Crime time! Awesome combo if I ever saw one 

Great way to end Raw. I thought this was a pretty entertaining show. Not many matches, but entertaining none the less.


----------



## Rock Lee (Jun 30, 2008)

Guess i was wrong for once lol,at least cryme tyme for some airtime.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 30, 2008)

Again.

Punk who is supposedly an indy scrub... won the world title on the flagship show of the big leagues and defends it against one of Vince's boys. No erasies. No flukes. Punk is in the record books.

HHH leaving Raw... GREATEST THING TO EVEEEEEEEEEER HAPPEN!


----------



## konohakartel (Jun 30, 2008)

YO yo yo Cena getting in touch with his roots with the brothers...


----------



## Shirker (Jun 30, 2008)

hellz yeah 

BTW guys, I missed the first 30 minutes of Raw. What was the deal with Vince?


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## SilverCross (Jun 30, 2008)

finally actually enjoyed RAW again. not sure what anyone is upset about with punk getting the title, was an awesome way to do it, something unexpected, and it worked so well. course theres people here who i swear will complain no matter what they do.


----------



## SurgeV1? (Jun 30, 2008)

Tonight WWE did what I didn't think was possible, and thats put on a fantastic raw. I am a very outspoken critic of WWE and I am not joining the bandwagon but for one night, WWE made me a fan again. They made this jaded internet smark mark out, laugh out loud, and hold my breath in anticipation all in one night. All I can say now is don't fuck it up.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 30, 2008)

*THANK YOU DOUBLE DOUBLE E!*​


----------



## Sarun (Jul 1, 2008)

So, Punk survives the day.


----------



## Rock Lee (Jul 1, 2008)

Schizm said:


> Joe is outta TNA World title picture now so your probably right there.
> 
> the rest im not sure....



WTF are you talking about joe is tna world champ.


----------



## konohakartel (Jul 1, 2008)

it just may be the optimist in me but did the end look like the beginning of a mini stable??? with "Marshal Law" Crime Tyme is in it for the money while Cena is in it for the good of manind and Punk is the face champ... 2 thugs a white boy and a tweener.....


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 1, 2008)

Shadow said:


> I look at it as a guy who actually knows how to wrestle and came from ROH is the new CHAMP!!!


... 

Dude, there's quite a few people in the WWE who smoke Punk as a wrestler.



RadishMan said:


> Again.
> 
> Punk who is supposedly an indy scrub... won the world title on the flagship show of the big leagues and defends it against one of Vince's boys. No erasies. No flukes. Punk is in the record books.
> 
> HHH leaving Raw... GREATEST THING TO EVEEEEEEEEEER HAPPEN!


The "indy scrub" junk again? C'mon now, that shit ceased being applicable last year when everyone said that Punk would be nothing more than a JTTS in the 'E in-spite of the company keeping on pushing and protecting him.



SilverCross said:


> finally actually enjoyed RAW again. not sure what anyone is upset about with punk getting the title, was an awesome way to do it, something unexpected, and it worked so well. course theres people here who i swear will complain no matter what they do.


Well, there are people who don't like Punk, so I don't see what the problem is if they didn't like RAW because of that. Personally, the show dragged like hell, especially during JR and Rey's promos. Edge's promo was good, but then he was basically out to get the cheapest heat possible(which there is nothing wrong with, BTW). The matches were forgettable aside from Jericho getting DQed in a way I've never seen before.

Honestly, whether you likeed this RAW or not was dependent on if you like C.M. Punk for the most part and speaking on behalf of myself as someone who kinda dislikes Punk, this show was about as much of a chore to get through as the PPV last night.

God, I miss Randy Orton. Never thought I'd actually being saying that...


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 1, 2008)

... in a few minutes, Punk will have beaten Kane's reign!


----------



## SilverCross (Jul 1, 2008)

What was wrong with JR? the only issue i saw with his stuff was it looked like he ran out of stuff to say right before Edge came out...which makes me wonder if JR was early or if Edge came out late..


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 1, 2008)

I question if JR is ever okay being in OKC. He always gets his ass kicked.


----------



## Rivayir (Jul 1, 2008)

Holy shit, Punk is Champion $/("%&$(%"/(%$/("&$/(.

I don't know how to describe my feelings better. Hopefully his title reign won't be a farce.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 1, 2008)

Jericho/Punk Summerslam? 

And with all this IWC markdom going on I think many are forgetting an important note... WE HAVE A BELT ON RAW... NOT SOME FLEA MARKET TOY.

Course there's that rumor, but for now... we have a belt.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jul 1, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> I love JBL on the mic, but hate watching his matches about as much as I hate when Cena breathes.



The guy is good in getting some heat alright. 

Although JBL is a brawler, there are times when JBL's Clothesline from Hell looks sick.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 1, 2008)

Now that was a Moment.  Everything was right when he cashed in MitB.  The way that Edge dragged JR through the mud so that everyone, even I an edgehead, hated him.  The way that Batista Had a reason to give him a beating of his life.  And how when Punks music came on and peopel realized what was going to happen. That was a moment.  They can't be predetermined or forced they just happen.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 1, 2008)

All the RAW Champions are in their 20s. Talk about going young. A new Era has begun.

Edge is still GOD. He owned RAW and JR so badly. BBQ Boy! That was awesome.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 1, 2008)

I pray HHH doesn't force Edge face...


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 1, 2008)

If you can look beyond Punk winning the title, you'll realize that RAW was pretty bad last night. The only good thing was Punk winning the title, and the main event.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 1, 2008)

I actually enjoyed the whole show.  

Santino was gold.  The womens match was average.  Absolutely Priceless were establishing themselves. Kofi kept his title , and Jericho kept his heat.  It was a good RAW


----------



## Broleta (Jul 1, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> If you can look beyond Punk winning the title, you'll realize that RAW was pretty bad last night. The only good thing was Punk winning the title, and the main event.



I only have one thing to say: YOU SIR ARE NOTA BATMAN


----------



## Hellion (Jul 1, 2008)

Broleta said:


> I only have one thing to say: YOU SIR ARE NOTA BATMAN



Nor are you  Rey Me-ST-ro 

I would rep you bro but I am all outta rep


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 1, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> I pray HHH doesn't force Edge face...



I am praying too.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 1, 2008)

Why would you be scared that HHH would force Edge to turn face? Because HHH is champ?


----------



## Broleta (Jul 1, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Why would you be scared that HHH would force Edge to turn face? Because HHH is champ?


Because face Edge doesn't entertain me as much as heel Edge.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 1, 2008)

Yeah did you see the heat he drew last night, true it was somewhat cheap heat.  But edge can play any type of heel that is required.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 1, 2008)

Because Heel Edge > Heel HHH.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 1, 2008)

Edge doesn't have the face to go face. Everytime I see him, I feel like throwing the TV out the window.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 1, 2008)

You sure you aren't thinking of Kane's face


----------



## SilverCross (Jul 1, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> If you can look beyond Punk winning the title, you'll realize that RAW was pretty bad last night. The only good thing was Punk winning the title, and the main event.



that or you could accept that others enjoyed the show.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 2, 2008)

- Last night's edition of WWE Monday Night RAW scored a 3.5 cable rating. The show did hours of 3.43 and 3.58. This rating is definitely up from some of the lowest numbers of May and June.
Credit Wrestleattitude.com

The people have spoken


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 2, 2008)

Not bad for a show that wasn't very good outside of Punk. Not that ratings are EVER an indication of quality. But still good. Granted ratings have been up and down in this region for years. But guess what? Something new and fresh (relatively speaking) in the main event and it didn't take a million giveaway either.

SD! Spoilers

*Spoiler*: __ 



* The show opens with Triple H in MVP's V.I.P Lounge. Hunter calls MVP a power ranger and shows the video of Edge losing the World Championship. He then says Edge got "Punked up."

* Edge comes out and says he is happy for his and Vickie's wedding. He says they should go to Las Vegas. I'm told Vickie is drawing a ton of heat, making it very hard to hear what is going on. Triple H interrupts by saying he would never sleep with Vickie but she is nicer looking than any other woman Edge has ever been with. Triple H vs. Edge is then set up for The Great American Bash pay-per-view later this month. 

* Michelle McCool b. Victoria, Kelly Kelly, Maryse, & Cherry.
McCool will now face Natalya for the new diva championship title. 

* Jesse & Festus b. Curt Hawkins & Zack Ryder
Festus got the pin for the win. After the match Edge comes to the ring and cleans house on Jesse & Festus. 

* They cut to a video segment of Edge arguing with Vickie.

* Jeff Hardy b. John Morrison
I'm told Hardy got the win after hitting the Swanton. 

* Umaga b. Funaki in a squash match.

* Matt Hardy b. Shelton Benjamin, Chavo Guerrero, & Ken Kennedy is in a fatal four way match to retain the United States Championship. 

* Edge comes out and says this is a bunch of crab. He says he will be WWE Champion at The Great American Bash and goes on to say that he made Vickie, Ryder, and Hawkins what they were and no one likes him because he's a warrior. 

Vickie comes out and Edge tells her the wedding is off.

*My Views: Show looks meh outside the 4-way. I'll tune in for that, but I'll probably watch some ROH for 90 mins prior.

Rushing HHH/Edge? I guess no choice without a proper heel to face him. Speaking of which, with how much the crowd hates Vickie... wonder if they'll cheer Edge for turning on her... *


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jul 2, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Because Heel Edge > Heel HHH.



I couldn't agree more. Even if it was a cheap heat, he still pulled it off really well.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 2, 2008)

It's not just that, but although Heel Edge has been going on for close to a few years now... it's a lot more fresh then Heel HHH. I also don't think Edge will be as successful as a face either. While his last face run was forced and led to his heel run... it's not main event level. It's a clusterfuck really. If HHH wins, who does he feud with after Edge? Umaga?

If Edge wins he can go against Jeff, and Kennedy if they wanted to play off the MITB situation. The main event scene is really shallow on SD!, although it always has been on both shows... Raw just got a boost recently.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jul 2, 2008)

I honestly dunno how Edge pulls it off. He has this certain magic going on in being a heel. Like you've mentioned, Heel Edge has always been fresh even though he's been heel for a long while now. 

If ever HHH does pull off a victory, I hope that he indeed goes against Umaga. It'd be cool seeing Umaga give HHH the fight of his life. Umaga has been consistently making a majority of his opponents (like Cena or Batista) step up their gameplan so I surmise that it's the right thing to do.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 2, 2008)

So long as it's a real feud, unlike their one-sided affair on Raw where it was nothing but HHH squashing him.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jul 2, 2008)

Seeing Umaga get squashed by HHH back in Raw didn't seem right. All that worthwhile push and he ends up jobbing to HHH.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 2, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Because Heel Edge > Heel HHH.



Not unless this is HHH from the year 2000. In that case, Edge doesnt stand a chance.

Judging from your statement, I think you didn't watch wwf in the year 2000, am I right? Back then, HHH was a better heel. You know why? Because HHH actually made the people *hate* his guts. People couldn't stand him and the rest of the Mcmahon hemsley regime. Edge is the heel people love to hate, while HHH 2000 is the heel people actually hated.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 2, 2008)

Immortal Flame said:


> Seeing Umaga get squashed by HHH back in Raw didn't seem right. All that worthwhile push and he ends up jobbing to HHH.



He jobbed to Hardy plenty of times, yet, nobody complained, but the minute he jobs to HHH, people wanna riot.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jul 2, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> He jobbed to Hardy plenty of times, yet, nobody complained, but the minute he jobs to HHH, people wanna riot.



Rioting barely crossed my mind. It's just that at that time if my memory serves me correctly, Umaga was going through a hell of a push and has been established as a more prominent monster heel. Jobbing all of a sudden seemed awkward.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 2, 2008)

ECW was crappy as hell this week.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 2, 2008)

I started watching WWE late 98/early 99... so I did see 2000 HHH, but that was only because he had the competitive rivalry with Rock. And while he was the more hated heel there were things in his favor to help. The current age Heel HHH isn't even close to being that guy, so Edge wins.

Besides Edge has done something very FEW heels can do today. GET HEAT! In an era of unwatchable face characters he saves them by at least playing his role correctly.

I didn't even bother watching ECW. Mark Henry? No Thanks.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 2, 2008)

I have no reason to watch ECW now.  All the people I watched it for are on RAW, and are champs


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 2, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> I started watching WWE late 98/early 99... so I did see 2000 HHH, but that was only because he had the competitive rivalry with Rock. And while he was the more hated heel there were things in his favor to help. The current age Heel HHH isn't even close to being that guy, so Edge wins.
> 
> Besides Edge has done something very FEW heels can do today. GET HEAT! In an era of unwatchable face characters he saves them by at least playing his role correctly.
> 
> I didn't even bother watching ECW. Mark Henry? No Thanks.



Nevermind current age heel HHH. There's no point in comparing edge to current age heel hhh, because HHH was not in his prime. HHH was in his prime as a heel back in 2000. Edge was in his prime as a heel back in 06. Let's compare those two. HHH is a much better heel. Edge isnt the only one who gets heat. So does Orton. Actually, before Orton got injured, he was a beating Edge in the heel department. The heat Edget gets aint nothing compared to the heat hhh got in 2000. Like I said before, edge is the heel people love to hate, while hhh is the heel people actually hate.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 2, 2008)

I don't recall Orton getting much more heat then say JBL. And Edge hasn't been the top heel for a while, that honor belongs to Vickie.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 2, 2008)

I never said Edge was the top heel. I was just sayin that before Orton got injured, he was _at the time_, a better heel than Edge was being. I not sayin Orton will go down in history as a better heel, im saying _at the time_, he was a better heel.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 2, 2008)

I have to disagree with that. Well I guess it's hard to say really because Edge being on SD! where they pipe in cheers/boos one can never say. His time on Raw he was definitley a more over heel then any heel in recent memory. Orton got heat sure, but there were times when he wasn't getting but a peep or sometimes mild pops. Although his random reactions might have to do with his random booking. With the exception of against Jeff Hardy, Orton was always a joke as far as his reign went. No one took him seriously and that was the only decisive victory he got. Now I know heels are not supposed to "go over clean" and "cheat", but there's a fine line between being an "opportunist" and feeling like you don't belong there.

Orton is awarded the title... lost it 10 mins later. Barley beats HHH in LMS after HHH had another match. Can't beat HBK on his own and only won the later match because SCM was banned. Couldn't beat Jericho, who was a jobber for years leading to his firing... so where does he get off being above Orton? Went over Hardy clean. Couldn't beat Cena (who can?). Barley got a victory at WM. And then it was over. Granted whether HHH took the belt or not was irrelevant due to what happened not long after, but the whole reign I never once saw Orton as "the man" or the "top heel". It was more like "well he's top by default."

Just my opinion though, I do like Orton so I'm not bashing him.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 2, 2008)

Orton beat Cena twice and it would have been three times if not for that freak shoulder injury Cena got. Honestly, Orton really suffered from the fact that only two guys took him deadly serious during his reign(Cena and Hardy) with Hunter basically treating him like a joke, HBK seemingly not giving a shit since he had to job(though they still protected the fuck out of him for some stupid reason), and Jericho just getting a title shot because he came back and everyone else was either busy or injured, thus having no legit cred other than he was coming back and being a semi-big name. Last year, though, Orton smoked Edge as far as being a great heel.

As for prime heel-HHH vs. prime heel-Edge, it's stupid to compare the two since they were two completely different types of heels and circumstances(i.e. the Boom Period and the insane over-exposure against the post-Boom Period and the beginning stages of the WWE's re-conditioning their audience at the time).


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 2, 2008)

^But if you had to compare prime heel hhh to prime heel edge, who do you think is a better heel? Who got more heat? Who was hated more by the people?


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 2, 2008)

Well the Attitude Era in general had more crowd responses then anything. Most people nowadays don't respond to ANYTHING. HHH in 2000 was amazing, much better then in 99 when he's the main event heel and gets no reaction. Thank you Mick!

2000 HHH was more entertaining, but he also had DX, Stephanie and Rock to play off of. Edge is not as lucky. But Edge isn't exactly amazing in the ring either. He's a lot like JBL. Great heel outside the ring, but I'm not much of a fan of his non-gimmicked matches. Or maybe he does that on purpose to be an EVEN better heel... 

But I should also go into saying... when HHH turns heel again, he will NOT recreate the magic that was 2000. Today's HHH and Today's Edge as a heel, Edge is far superior. Cena was at the height of his "omg controversey" and Edge got him cheered. Granted it was only for a few weeks and they gave him the belt back, but he did what no other heel could do. Got the crowd on Cena's side.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 2, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> ^But if you had to compare prime heel hhh to prime heel edge, who do you think is a better heel? Who got more heat? Who was hated more by the people?


Probably Edge as he did more with less. HHH got more heat due to the fact that he never feuded with a guy who had half the crowd turn on him. That last question is kinda pointless considering the two era-centric characters being compared.



> Well the Attitude Era in general had more crowd responses then anything. Most people nowadays don't respond to ANYTHING.


The WWE was in its' infancy of being overexposed during Attitude and thus had more fad fans than it did in '06.



> But Edge isn't exactly amazing in the ring either. He's a lot like JBL. Great heel outside the ring, but I'm not much of a fan of his non-gimmicked matches.


Oddly enough, the same can be said for HHH as well.


----------



## Rivayir (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 3, 2008)

There really arent any _really_ good heels on RAW, now that Orton is injured.


----------



## konohakartel (Jul 3, 2008)

Lastier said:


>



wow its not even who do u think..its who WILL...nice one wwe.com......nice one


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 3, 2008)

I have a feeling that the WWE is gonna shit all over Punk and his title reign, by having him lose the belt really early, like at the Great American Bash.

Edit: Trevor Murdoch got released!


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 3, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> There really arent any _really_ good heels on RAW, now that Orton is injured.



Considering Jericho continues acting like a shell of his former self and still is struggling to gain crowd attention even though he's one of the best in-ring performers in WWE next to HBK, Taker and a few others. 

Sucks to be Murdoch. But everyone knew he was just going to become Koslov's next victim on Smackdown anyways.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 3, 2008)

Sucks for Murdoch indeed. He was more talented then Cade, more charismatic and just more fun to watch.

What's with that Koslov guy anyway? Gimmick about having no gimmick? Yeah, that'll work...


----------



## Rock Lee (Jul 3, 2008)

Question for you guys which ROH guy has been more successful,samoa joe in TNA or cm punk in the WWE?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 3, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> Question for you guys which ROH guy has been more successful,samoa joe in TNA or cm punk in the WWE?



That's a good question. It's kinda even, but Punk kinda rose to the top faster than Joe rose to the top.

Edit: Now that I think about it, isnt it ironic that two of the biggest legends in ROH history are both the world champions on two of the biggest wrestling promotions in the world today. Who woulda known...


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 3, 2008)

Punk is more widely known because of his exposure in WWE. And most people probably see Joe as nothing more then an Umaga "ripoff". I have to say Punk just because most people see TNA as a glorified indy and the minor leagues.

The WHC is more desirable then the TNA title as well. I'm glad he didn't win the WWE title. That's a downfall.

Depends on what you consider success. Both reached the top of their feds and both went over/jobbed quite a bit. But winning the Raw title is quite a feat that cannot be denied.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 3, 2008)

^I dont think people see Joe as an Umage ripoff. They have two different gimmicks, and wasnt Joe in TNA before Rosey(jamal and rosey) even became Umage?


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 3, 2008)

That's what people say. And that's only for the 1.1 TNA fans. Most WWE fans who are oblivious to TNA see Joe... and they assume.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 3, 2008)

Moar strokers

The Santino Batman spoof

That shit is really hilarious
you sirr is not the batman


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 4, 2008)

Okay I decided to give TNA another watch after not bothering for a few months. That "comedy" stuff with Kurt is so lame. Granted it's cool that the Beautiful People are involved, but kinda lame.

Also what's up with Sting? I swear it seems like every other episode he "returns" and the show ends with his music. I HATE that.

The Cup stuff is good though, no complaints there. LOL Daivari.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 4, 2008)

Does anybody here have WWE 24/7 On Demand? If not, then I highly recommend it. About an hour ago, I was watching ECW PPV Living Dangerously 99. That was a great ppv, with great matches. The best match was by far, RVD vs Jerry Lynn. They did some great and innovative moves. I havent seen a match that good since Cena vs Michaels on RAW last year. After watching that match between rvd and lynn, I realized that the wwe really needs to focus on actual wrestling. That match literally blew me away. 

If you dont have wwe on demand, when I suggest you get it. Its free also!


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 4, 2008)

I forget to watch TNA when its on. The few times i have watched it though, i was impressed. I don't know why they don't try promoting it. With better promoting and even better bookings TNA can only get better.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 5, 2008)

Smackdown was pretty good tonight. I liked the first segment with MVP and HHH. At first I thought they were setting up a feud between the two, until Vickie appeared. It seems like MVP really is turning face. Also, I liked how HHH made fun of himself(talking about edge marrying the boss to get ahead in his carreer, and talking edge marrying vickie by taking her to a drive-in. HHH can be quite funny at times.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 5, 2008)

*Shawn Michaels & Davey Boy Smith & X-Pac vs. Some Thugs from a Bar in Syracuse, 1996

We all know this one. As the story goes, Shawn got a little too flirty with a female who was dating one of the military thugs at the bar. Once outside, the thugs jumped Michaels and beat him silly. Big ol’ Bulldog and small (but feisty) X-Pac jumped out of the car to help out Shawn until the thugs ran away. A battered and bruised Michaels appeared on Raw shortly thereafter and the announcers acknowledged the legit beating. WINNER: Thugs, and all Canadian fans who hate Shawn.

Shawn Michaels vs. Ron & Don Harris, 1996

I think this happened right before the Syracuse incident. The Harris twins were on their way out of the WWF, and decided to shake a little fear into HBK in the locker room before they left. If they really wanted to scare Shawn, they should’ve threatened him with tapes of their matches in WCW in ’99. WINNER: WWF fans, who didn’t have to watch the Harris twins wrestle anymore. And the Canadians again.

Eddy Guerrero vs. Road Warrior Hawk, 199?

Heard about this one while listening to “Wrestling Observer Live.” Dave and Bryan were discussing the Hawk-Savage incident and brought up this fight. I suspect it happened in Japan. Meltzer said, “How could anybody beat up Eddy Guerrero? He’s like the nicest guy.” WINNER: Hawk, but he came off as such an arrogant bully.

Randy Savage vs. Road Warrior Hawk

Backstage at a New Japan show back in 1996, words were exchanged between the two men (not sure about what) but it ended up with a fight where Hawk hit Savage with a right hook and knocked him out. Heat obviously still existed between the two because they had another confrontation three years later in the United States backstage at a Kid Rock concert at the Sun Dome in Tampa, Fl. Hawk saw Savage coming in his direction so he put his hand out (probably just out of respect) but Savage immediately threw a sucker punch that staggered Hawk. Hawk's wife was then attacked by Savage's then girlfriend Stephanie Bellars (Gorgeous George) and another female leaving her badly beaten. Hawk claimed that he would take legal action against the two women for attacking his wife but not against Savage since fights amongst wrestlers are usually kept away from the law. However, no action was ever taken. WINNER: Whoever got to see this Jerry Springer-like free-for-all lucked out big-time. (thanks to Rob Harvey and TPPW.net)

Bret Hart vs. Shawn Michaels, 1997

Tension had been brewing between these 2 for months. They had a shouting match in the locker room and Michaels just had to yell out, “What are you gonna do about it?” Bret punched him, they rolled on the floor, and Bret left with a clump of Shawn’s hair in his hand. WINNER: Shawn Michaels, for laying the foundation for the upcoming double-cross plot.

Bret Hart vs. Vince McMahon in Montreal, 1997

What did Vince expect? After the infamous double-cross at Survivor Series, Vince approached Bret and got a handful of knuckles. A groggy Vince is seen walking out of the room in the movie, “Wrestling with Shadows.” WINNERS: A&E, some documentary filmmakers, Bret Hart, and bookers who plan to use this finish for centuries to come.

Nasty Boys vs. Ken Shamrock

This was quite a few years ago, before Shamrock was a UFC star. They really roughed him up in a 2-on-1 hotel room brawl. I heard Ken was thrown right through the hotel room window! Rumor has it that a few years ago when Shamrock was in the WWF, Rock and Shamrock were walking through an airport. One of the Nasty's was walking around and Shamrock spotted him. Story has it that Shamrock immediately went into the "zone" and Rock had to really calm him down, before all Hell broke loose. WINNERS: Nasty Boys, although it wasn’t a fair fight. (thanks to Matt Mazany) UPDATE: Mike Mooneyham of the Charleston Post and Courier interviewed Ken Shamrock for his latest column. He recalls a funny story regarding The Nasty Boys (Jerry Saggs and Brian Knobbs) many years ago in Charlotte where he claims they blindsided him at a hotel following a night club argument. "I was sitting with a friend and his fiance, and one of the Nasty Boys reached over and made an inappropriate gesture. They did it again. My friend was getting upset, but he was a small guy and what was he going to do? They disappeared, but I didn't let it lie because I thought that was just totally punkish of them. I knew where they were staying, so I went after them at their hotel. I had a few choice words and told them they had a lot of nerve. Rumor has it that I got clubbed from behind with a steel phone, and then they put the boots to me." That was the last he saw of them until a chance airport meeting while working for the WWF years later: "You talk about the biggest wimps you have ever seen... Knobbs ran when he saw me. The other one (Saggs) thought he'd be funny and walked up next to me at the counter. I was with Billy Gunn, and everyone knew the story because they bragged about how they beat me up. I looked at Saggs and said, 'You know what? I'm going to kill you.' He looked at me and said, 'Chill out, man, that was a long time ago.' I said, for you it was, but it feels like it just happened and I haven't forgotten about it." Shamrock says that Gunn pulled him away but he eventually caught up with Saggs: "I jumped up, pulled him around and told him I was going to knock him out right there. He turned his shoulders away from me, and said, 'If you hit me, it's a felony offense.' At that point and time all the anger left my body. He was totally sickening. But all the boys saw it. All the bragging about how he whipped my ass once... It was kind of satisfying at that point. I think I got the last laugh." (this came straight from an interview with Ken conducted by Tim Brown)

Kevin Nash vs. Roddy Piper, 1997

On the very same night that Michaels and Hart were fighting backstage at Raw, Piper and Nash were doing some of the same at Nitro. After a match that ended up being a complete mess between Scott Hall & Nash against Piper & Ric Flair, Nash stormed backstage, booted Piper's dressing room door open and leveled Piper with a punch to the head before the pair were pulled apart by various backstage personnel. Nash went unpunished (which became the theme for WCW later) and nothing further came of the fight. WINNER: Nash, but he picked on someone half his size. (thanks to Rob Harvey and TPPW.net)

Buff Bagwell vs. Ernest Miller

Bagwell's parody leading up to Road Wild of Miller didn't go down too well. Right before the live PPV match, Miller approached him about it. Bagwell slapped him. Miller immediately responded with two punches, and Bagwell fell, cutting his elbow badly. Bagwell backed off before more damage could be done, and the match went ahead as planned. Bagwell won, and neither man was disciplined. WINNER: Miller. How many times you think he has bragged about this one? (thanks to HB2KBuzzsaw)

Kevin Nash & Scott Hall vs. a Bunch of Stupid, Drunk Kids, Spring Break Nitro, 1997

Kevin Nash, Scott Hall, and Syxx (Sean Waltman) were guests on stage as a part of MTV's annual spring break coverage. The three were there to punish losers of a talent contest I think and to build up the annual Panama City Nitro that Monday. Anyway a drunk guy in the crowd was causing trouble and threw something at the stage. The NWO guys asked security to get a grip on the rowdy crowd, but were blown off. When the guy threw something else the NWO guys astonished their MTV hosts by leaping off the stage, grabbing the guy themselves, and turning him over to security. They then threatened to walk out if security didn't get the crowd under better control. MTV usually shows the footage annually as a "wildest ever moment" while building up spring break coverage. (thanks to Tamalie, wrestlingclassics.com, & the Meatball)

William Regal vs. Bill Goldberg, 1998

Regal had the moment with Goldberg where he did a little unscheduled mat wrestling. I think the only reason why this is considered, is because Goldberg didn't know what was going on. Regal could lead a dead man through a believable sequence, and I believe that is what he was trying to do. But Goldberg flopped around, and ended up looking like an idiot. I remember watching this live on Nitro, and didn't know about it, but it sure looked like something was wrong. (thanks to Chris & codytheimpaler.com)

Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels, 1998

Austin, McMahon, Undertaker and Michaels were in a meeting with other officials planning the WWE's strategy going forward. Apparently, leading up to WMXIV, the idea was for HBK to drop the strap to Austin, which HBK initially rejected. At this point Undertaker began to tape his fists methodically. The Deadman told HBK that it was advisable that he, HBK, change his mind about doing the job by the time that he, Undertaker, finished taping his fists or he will MAKE HBK change his mind the hard way. WINNER: WWE and WWE fans because Austin went on to become one of the biggest stars in wrestling history during the Attitude era. (thanks to Geoffrey Joseph)

JBL vs. Steve Blackman, 1999

WWF was in between shows at the local airport, and the wrestlers were waiting by the baggage collection bay and Bradshaw decided to dick about trying to push Blackman onto the moving luggage belt. Blackman turned around unflustered and planted a crescent kick flush on Bradshaw's jaw, knocking him clean out, picked up his bag and walked on. Both shook hands when it was done. UPDATE: a reader saw an interview with the Blue Meanie which says Bradshaw was pissing Blackman off, calling him allsorts of stuff. Blackman just turned around and hit him in the face and body a dozen times then went to finish him off with a kick but got his foot caught in a luggage bag. This gave the guys watching a chance to separate the two. Bradshaw apologized straight after. If only other legit tough guys would do the same to Mr Layfield. (thanks to Steven, Chris, and John*


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 5, 2008)

*Eddie Guerrero vs. Charlie Haas

On the 12/11/03 SmackDown show, Los Guerreros were wrestling Haas & Shelton Benjamin. Eddie separated his shoulder during the match and Haas continued to work stiff with him. Backstage, Eddie confronted Haas, who claimed he wasn't aware of the injury. Tempers flared and punches were thrown before WWE personnel pulled them apart and they shook hands.

Scott Steiner vs. Diamond Dallas Page, 2001

This was due to Kimberly Page finding an illegal substance in a locker room, then telling management that it belonged to Tammy Sytch (Sunny). Management confronted Tammy and she flat out denied it and offered to take a piss test. She passed. Scott Steiner found out and chased Kimberly out of the building and she never appeared on TV again. DDP tried starting something at the next taping where Scott shooted on TV, and that is what lead to the fight where DDP got his ass handed to him. (thanks to Dazraven) WINNER: Steiner.

Curt Hennig vs. Brock Lesnar, 2002

On the "Plane flight from Hell" from the 2002 European tour, Curt was loaded up on booze and challenged Brock to take him down. Brock, new to the industry, didn't know what to make of it. Heyman reportedly told him if he doesn't do anything about it now, he'll never live it down. So Brock did take his ass down, and nearly burst a hole through the plane in the process. Hennig lost his job over his behavior on this flight. WINNER: Lesnar.

Chris Jericho vs. Bill Goldberg, 2003

Yet another recent incident at Raw. Goldberg mouthed off to Nash about Jericho, stemming from their real-life feud in WCW years back. Word got to Jericho what Goldberg said, and he confronted him about it. Seconds later, they were rolling around on the ground (violently, not lovingly, you jokesters). Jericho reportedly had him in a front face lock. It was broken up before any punches really landed. Jericho was quite the hero for this, with Hurricane reportedly being his biggest mark. Don't these guys know their fights will be broken up right away? Knowing that, even I'd pick a fight with Goldberg just to look brave for 2 seconds. Both guys ended up shaking hands when it was over. WINNER: Neither, but this incident showed the Balls of Jericho.

Ric Flair vs. Mick Foley, 2004

On Raw, it was reported that Ric Flair and Mick Foley had a bit of a punch up backstage. Flair, who made some pretty nasty remarks about Foley in his autobiography and called him a "stuntman," offered a handshake to Foley when he arrived. Foley declined and made a snide remark about Flair's book. Flair took exception to this and walloped Foley. Officials intervened before it escalated.

Rene Dupree vs. Bob Holly, 2004

During a house show hardcore tag match Holly gave some stiff shots to Dupree with a chair and ended up in confrontation. Dupree got a parking ticket using Holly's rental car in a different state and then made Holly fly out to deal with it. Holly, ass that he is, took it out on Dupree in the ring. Dupree bolted out of the ring and there was more that took place backstage. Holly was fined, but should've been fired. Thanks to Dupree's lack of popularity, Holly got the sentiment and kept his job.

CM Punk vs. Teddy Hart (NWA TNA)

The heat started on ROH show which Hart no selling and showing off to the crowd. He hit unplanned spot on Special K from top of the cage. This led Carnage Crew to beat up Hart legit, hoping he'd sell. After the team left, Hart continue to show off more, doing moonsaults into standing position. He was fired and his bags got tossed outside, and thus begun the war of words between him and Punk. Punk tore into him for being disrespectful while Hart goes off claiming Punk was on drugs and drinking despite being straight-edge. They still manage to stay paths away from each other until both were working for TNA. It was at a restaurant (ironically called White Trash Cafe), both bump into each other and escalated into a verbal and physical fight which Sabu broke up. Hart was unable to wrestle in the America's X Cup, and Punk was eventually released. Shame too, because both Punk and Hart are very good workers. Hart was also released later while his Canadian teammate Petey Williams went on to win the X Division title.

Kurt Angle Vs. Eddie Guerrero, late 2004

Zeeboe sent this in. "Kurt Angle and Eddie Guerrero got into an altercation backstage at Smackdown after the final segment of the show. As they came through the curtain, they exchanged words, loudly, in front of everyone at the Gorilla position. It quickly escalated from verbal to physical. The word was that Angle grabbed Eddie in a face lock and took him down to the ground, incapacitating him, before being pulled off by Johnny Ace and some of the agents. Then, they apparently got into it again further in the back before getting broken up again. From what I was told, Vince McMahon talked to both men about the incident before leaving the building. The rumor making the rounds was that Eddie missed his cue in the final segment, which made Kurt's character look weak. Given the fact that Eddie wasn't himself at the time with some people thinking he hadn't fully recovered from his concussion, the story I heard is that Angle grew frustrated and told Eddie to basically get his head in the game, and it escalated from there. WINNER: Kurt Angle 

Source: PWTorch.com 

The well-publicized Booker T-Batista fight, about which reports conflict in identifying it as either a work or shoot, started when Booker T confronted Batista about not shaking hands with all of his colleagues on the Summerslam commercial shoot.

Booker also asked Batista, in reference to comments made in a media interview, if he still thought the SmackDown! crew was lazy.

Batista defended himself against Booker’s assaults, and the argument escalated (the escalation is attributed to Batista, as Booker reportedly wanted to walk away at some point). The two then went into a separate room and began fighting.

The fight was quickly broken up, but despite being on the bottom, Batista urged his fellow wrestlers to let the two continue. Batista once again ended up on his back, and wrestlers then broke it up for good.

During the breakup, Batista got in the shot that left a mark on Booker T’s face. Sharmell, in response to what she felt was a cheap shot, began kicking Batista. Booker T also screamed that he’s a “gangsta” and would “get” Batista if he saw him alone.

Some reports suggest that Batista once again tried getting some cheap shots in, but nothing really landed. He then insinuated that Booker T is somewhat responsible for younger talent being held down in the lockerroom, but no one agreed. In fact, Bobby Lashley personally noted that Booker was instrumental in helping him grow as a performer.

Vince McMahon later took the two aside and forced them to talk through their differences.* 

This is some info I found on the net. I thought it was interesting, so I decided to share it with all of you.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 5, 2008)

> "Why isn't Punk No. 1? He had the biggest win of his career, winning the title by beating the man who retired Undertaker. He also defended it against the longest reigning champion in SD history." - Tim
> The Academy replies: Any other week, the Straightedge Superstar probably would have made it to No. 1. But when Triple H defended his title in what's been called one of the greatest matches ever, it's out of The Academy's hands.





Wow. Just wow. It's not even worth it to open the HHH can o' worms, but what does it say for HHH?



> In a match that will certainly be* remembered by all of our fans*, The Game pinned John Cena, retaining his WWE Title at Night of Champions. Now that he's on SmackDown, the King of Kings has a new brand to rule.



Not like I criticized Cena for comparing his self to other great moments and all this... and I realize Power 25 means shit and is totally WWE.com Kayfabe, but does anyone else see anything interesting here?

You know... for a match that is supposedly "defining an era" I don't see much discussion on it. Are you guys talking about it in another thread? Are other boards dedicating entire subforums to it? I see ZERO discussion... and then I laugh.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 5, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Wow. Just wow. It's not even worth it to open the HHH can o' worms, but what does it say for HHH?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a question. Are you a member of the prowrestling.com forums?

Edit: Where the hell is everybody? It's been kinda dead in here.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 5, 2008)

That I am. Different name, but same avatar/signature normally.

Yes I have noticed a lacking of posts in the NF wrestling area. I'm gonna just say 4th of July weekend might be a case.

Anyways has anyone seen the HHH/Cena II match yet? Most people are saying it's a good match, but not the epic encounter they hyped it as. And why would they want it to be? It took place at a throwaway PPV. Sounds like they're trying to make it Steamboat/Savage...


----------



## hakuryu13 (Jul 5, 2008)

*okay*



Lastier said:


>



ill go with that, batista wannts that belt back no matter the cost, so i guess it makes sense


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 5, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> That I am. Different name, but same avatar/signature normally.
> 
> Yes I have noticed a lacking of posts in the NF wrestling area. I'm gonna just say 4th of July weekend might be a case.
> 
> Anyways has anyone seen the HHH/Cena II match yet? Most people are saying it's a good match, but not the epic encounter they hyped it as. And why would they want it to be? It took place at a throwaway PPV. Sounds like they're trying to make it Steamboat/Savage...



Your name is Ness, right?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 5, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Anyways has anyone seen the HHH/Cena II match yet? Most people are saying it's a good match, but not the epic encounter they hyped it as. And why would they want it to be? It took place at a throwaway PPV. Sounds like they're trying to make it Steamboat/Savage...


I called the entire PPV "flat-out boring" a few pages ago. The first HHH/Cena match at WM 22 wasn't a classic, but it was miles better than this one.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 5, 2008)

I honestly don't remember a thing about WM22's match. The crowd reaction sure, but people have been calling that an amazing match. But then again they said HBK/Vince was MOTN... which I found laughable...

Yes I'm Ness Rated R.

Anyone seen the Diva's Title? The Spinner has a rival!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 5, 2008)

HHH vs Cena at mania 22 isnt as good as people say. Dont get me wrong, it was a great match, but it certainly was Cena's best match, as people say. It will probably go down in history as Cena's best match though. I think Cena's best match was Edge vs Cena TLC Unforgiven in 06....The boiling point of the cena/eddge feud.


----------



## nanni (Jul 6, 2008)

> Anyone seen the Diva's Title? The Spinner has a rival!


 the females are trying to keep up with the males i see


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Jul 6, 2008)

Edge was awesome last week.  Well that is to say he is usually awesome, but his meltdown was great.  
I'd really like to see Festus in a world title match.  He is a monster in the ring. 
Good to see the Divas finally getting into more action. 
As far as HHH goes.  He was way popular and successful in WWE before he was even with Stephanie.  His comments to Edge on Smackdown were quite funny.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 6, 2008)

Ebisu's Shades said:


> Edge was awesome last week.  Well that is to say he is usually awesome, but his meltdown was great.
> I'd really like to see *Festus in a world title match*.  He is a monster in the ring.
> Good to see the Divas finally getting into more action.
> As far as HHH goes.  He was way popular and successful in WWE before he was even with Stephanie.  His comments to Edge on Smackdown were quite funny.



? No, just no. Festus, of all people, in a world title match. Well, okay, that's your opinion, so whatever.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 6, 2008)

Watched NOC, mostly a boring show.

Tag Titles - This was strangely the MOTN for me. The Hornswoggle stuff was funny and they didn't make things unbelievable by having MNM lose. Fun match.

US Title - Kinda boring. Matt didn't seem into it at all. His "ahhh" was half-assed and he just seemed like he phoned it in. Then again he did get drafted to ECW...

ECW Title - More boringness. This was your standard all big men match. Vince may have enjoyed it, but I sure didn't. Usual commentary mess. ITS LIKE A MONSTER MOVIE! Fuck you. >_> They sold Henry's win like it mattered. But since he hasn't had a title in a decade, it did to him....

World Tag - More of a segment then a match. Crowd didn't care and why should they? Nobody gives two shits about Hardcore, and even the Cena Kids probably called it.

IC Title - Shelton Taboo Tuesday Rehash. Very standard match. HBK did his run in and title switch. Meh.

Women's Title - I love Mickie, but I miss Beth. Katie worked over the arm, but Princess Mickie retained. I wouldn't have cared either way. Giving the title to Katie wouldn't hurt the belt...

WHC - I can take Batista in small doses. Tags and stuff where he isn't wrestling the whole time, but these 15-20 min matches I've never really liked except his title defense against Eddie, that's an amazing match. Nice spot saw Batista toss Vickie on the Family. Belt shot. 123. Batista got a standing O for walking out. Sold it like a concussion. He seemed fine Monday... >_>

WWE - I thought it was a decent-good match. Maybe *** at most, but not the EPIC CLASSIC they hyped it to be. "If you don't got goosebumps something is wrong with you" again, Fuck you >_> I did like how HHH basically made a fool of Cena. HHH like fellow Kliq member HBK used the crossface again as a fuck you to Benoit. Either erase him from memory or don't. But if you want to rob us of DVD moments, do it 100%. ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Don't mind me. It was decent until the end when they did hot finish of random counters and such. Told us HHH's celebration was the moment. Uh huh. Thanks for letting us know.

They also played a Gillette Commercial featuring Cena/Vince. LOL it had the jokes. The joke is on anyone who paid $ for the show...


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 7, 2008)

Lastier said:


>



This is how I know that the wwe is gonna shit all over Punk and his title run. A poll on wwe.com, asking who will Punk lose his title to? You gotta be kidding me. I guarantee ya, you would never see a poll on wwe.com asking who will Cena lose his title to, or who will HHH lose his title to. The fact that theres a poll on the website asking who he'll lose his title to, tells me that they dont give a darn about his title run, and only made him champ as a big suprise factor, to raise the ratings. The wwe doesnt take him seriously. I cant wait until Jeff Hardy becomes champ. I have a feeling that Punk will lose his title at the great american bash.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 7, 2008)

In a perfect world we would see Jericho/Punk ME Summerslam.

But we live in an imperfect world.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 7, 2008)

All I'll say is that we have different ideas of what "perfect" would entail...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 7, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> In a perfect world we would see Jericho/Punk ME Summerslam.
> 
> But we live in an imperfect world.



Yes, we do. 

Make it a ladder match, and we're good.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 7, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> All I'll say is that we have different ideas of what "perfect" would entail...



! Good one...

Jericho is not over enough to be in the main event scene right. The reason why is because he currently sucks. He is definitly the old Jericho. He's not being as charismatic as he use to. His feud with Shawn is becoming stale. Dont get me wrong, I love Jericho, hes in my top ten favorite list, but he is really dissapointing me.



Ron Killings and Chris Harris to be Called Up to WWE 





Written by: Adam Wright - July 07th, 2008

source: Wrestling Observer Newsletter

-- Former TNA wrestler Ron "The Truth" Killings, who is scheduled to be called up to the SmackDown roster any week now, has been told he's getting a top-level push upon his debut

*This is *Exactly* how you're not suppose to create new stars!!


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 7, 2008)

After Edge gets buried, HHH will need some fresh talent. I kid.

Didya guys know there's a PPV next Sunday? LOL~!


----------



## Rock Lee (Jul 7, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> ! Good one...
> 
> Jericho is not over enough to be in the main event scene right. The reason why is because he currently sucks. He is definitly the old Jericho. He's not being as charismatic as he use to. His feud with Shawn is becoming stale. Dont get me wrong, I love Jericho, hes in my top ten favorite list, but he is really dissapointing me.
> 
> ...



It is to far to be blaming guys like killings and harris.You should be blaming guys like the undertaker,ric flair,JBL and the countless old guys in the wwe who play backstage politics whom should retire.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 7, 2008)

And exactly who have Taker, Flair, or JBL politiced out of a push lately? Or any of these "countless old guys whom should retire"?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 7, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> It is to far to be blaming guys like killings and harris.You should be blaming guys like the undertaker,ric flair,JBL and the countless old guys in the wwe who play backstage politics whom should retire.



Hold up! I never even said one thing about Harris. I was talking about Killings. Its been said that the WWE plan to push him right into the main event picture upon his debut. Is that anyway to make new talent? Of course not. He just got there, hes a new guy. He should be built up. There are wrestlers who currently work for the company, who should get his main event push.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jul 7, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Hold up! I never even said one thing about Harris. I was talking about Killings. Its been said that the WWE plan to push him right into the main event picture upon his debut.



Killings getting an immediate main event push is a wrong thing to do imo.


----------



## Rock Lee (Jul 7, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Hold up! I never even said one thing about Harris. I was talking about Killings. Its been said that the WWE plan to push him right into the main event picture upon his debut. Is that anyway to make new talent? Of course not. He just got there, hes a new guy. He should be built up. There are wrestlers who currently work for the company, who should get his main event push.




Who cares if he is over with the crowd or draws tons of heat no one should have a problem with him getting a main push.Besides he ring skills are better the most of the smackdown roster.He was really over in TNA why should they try to build him up like he was a f**king rookie and as a recall he was over when he work in the WWE as k-wik.

"There are wrestlers who currently work for the company, who should get his main event push."

I agree with that but why say a guy who is over and has tremendous wrestling talent not get a main event push,killings has paid his dues in TNA and WWE ithey man isn't a rookie.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 7, 2008)

For the most part Punk has been the man. Opening segment. Is having his own backstage/match. He is the man!

And they ruin it with Cena trash.

"JBL is poopy"

Really WWE. POOPY?

How anyone can ever defend Cena is beyond me.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jul 7, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> For the most part Punk has been the man. Opening segment. Is having his own backstage/match. He is the man!
> 
> And they ruin it with Cena trash.
> 
> ...



I was hoping that Cena would be out of the title picture for a while when Punk won the belt so that Punk would have his chance to swim in the deeper end of the pool. Of course, it was next to impossible


----------



## Shirker (Jul 7, 2008)

JBL is Poopy...? What are they, 4?

C'mon... are they _trying_ to get people to look down on Cena...?

Meh, still, I'm hoping CTC makes plenty more appearences. WWE would be missing out if they didn't take more advantage of that.

Man, I absolutely _hate_ how they're giving Jericho the role of whiney little punk. It's painful to watch...


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 7, 2008)

Jericho tells it like it is. HBK is a liar and gets a free pass.

I'd love to see Cryme Tyme turn on Cena. JBL paid them of! Money money!


----------



## Shirker (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree completely, which is what makes it painful. He's currently made out to be the heel, and the way he's sayin' it ("It's not fair!") doesn't help at all.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jul 7, 2008)

Shirker said:


> Man, I absolutely _hate_ how they're giving Jericho the role of whiney little punk. It's painful to watch...



The writers better throw away the idea of Jericho = whiny punk as a heel. It's not helping at all. He was way better as a heel before he made his return.


----------



## konohakartel (Jul 7, 2008)

WEll he does look like a 12 yr old wit that hair...


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jul 8, 2008)

Jericho was a whiny punk as a heel before his return too though.

Jericho's method of being a heel is to make himself as unlikeable as possible in every way. He hates what he calls a "cool heel," the ones who are the bad guy but people think of them as badass and become fans anyway. He just wants heat, heat, and more heat. I really like the way he's being portrayed in the feud with HBK, and it's the best angle in the business right now.

Anyway who wants to place bets on who Kane is talking about with this "alive or dead" angle? Vince, Taker, or someone else?


----------



## Hellion (Jul 8, 2008)

They never said Killings was going to get a main event push, just a top level push.  I see that as US title at the most


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 8, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> Who cares if he is over with the crowd or draws tons of heat no one should have a problem with him getting a main push.Besides he ring skills are better the most of the smackdown roster.He was really over in TNA why should they try to build him up like he was a f**king rookie and as a recall he was over when he work in the WWE as k-wik.
> 
> "There are wrestlers who currently work for the company, who should get his main event push."
> 
> I agree with that but why say a guy who is over and has tremendous wrestling talent not get a main event push,killings has paid his dues in TNA and WWE ithey man isn't a rookie.



Who ever said that he was over with the wwe crowd? How do you know he's over in the WWE? TNA and WWE are two different companies. As I recall, he was absolutely never....EEEEVER!(Jericho style!) over when he K Kwik a few years ago, in the WWE. He sucked when he was with the WWE a few years back. Just because he was over in the TNA, doesnt mean he'll be over in the WWE.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 8, 2008)

Anybody thinks that James Mitchell might go to WWE now that he was released by TNA?


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 8, 2008)

He would be an asset anywhere he goes.


----------



## Violence Fight (Jul 8, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Who ever said that he was over with the wwe crowd? How do you know he's over in the WWE? TNA and WWE are two different companies. As I recall, he was absolutely never....EEEEVER!(Jericho style!) over when he K Kwik a few years ago, in the WWE. He sucked when he was with the WWE a few years back. Just because he was over in the TNA, doesnt mean he'll be over in the WWE.



This guy speaks the truth(pun NOT intended). Pushing Killings to the main event immediately is effectively shitting on anyone that's been there long enough to deserve a main event push. It makes sense(well, actually it doesn't really..) when TNA takes a WWE Talent and gives them the Debut Moon Push, simply as WWE is more recognized than TNA, so even mid-carders in WWE have more notoriety than some of TNA's bigger names.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 8, 2008)

None of these "WWE stars so they must be more then capable of DRAWING~!" have shown any noticable increase for TNA. Even Kurt. The only person that has shown any kind of increase has been Sting and even then it wasn't much. So really no matter who they bring in... it's not helping. Sometimes I wonder if Hogan himself could even get them a 1.8...


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 8, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> None of these "WWE stars so they must be more then capable of DRAWING~!" have shown any noticable increase for TNA. Even Kurt. The only person that has shown any kind of increase has been Sting and even then it wasn't much. So really no matter who they bring in... it's not helping. Sometimes I wonder if Hogan himself could even get them a 1.8...



I bet you Cena could raise their ratings, the guy you absolutely hate!


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 8, 2008)

Ya know, that might be a reality. Too bad TNA couldn't afford him and WWE would be insane to give him away.


----------



## Violence Fight (Jul 8, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> None of these "WWE stars so they must be more then capable of DRAWING~!" have shown any noticable increase for TNA. Even Kurt. The only person that has shown any kind of increase has been Sting and even then it wasn't much. So really no matter who they bring in... it's not helping. Sometimes I wonder if Hogan himself could even get them a 1.8...



I didn't say it was working. I said that they are more "Notable Names" which is why they get pushed. It works in theory, and I can see they do it, regardless of whether it works or not.

Surprisingly I haven't even watched a full pro wrestling show outside of Chikara's King of Trios 2008, aside from watching CM Punk win the Title on Youtube(Which, I can't call a match as much as I can call it a "Spot").

I used to watch TNA every week, but it does nothing for me these days. Trying too hard to be WWE Lite. I'm only interested again since the "MAIN" WWE brand's titles were all held by young guns(Punk, DiBiase/Rhodes, Kingston), and that seemed like an odd move to me.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah I understand why they did it, but I disagree with them paying top dollar for Sting (who isn't there most of the time) and Kurt when they are clearly not pulling their worth in regards to the dollars put forth to them.


----------



## Rock Lee (Jul 8, 2008)

Seriously why is it that everyday someone here has to bashed TNA,i'm starting to think this thread is full of WWE marks,i started to talk about killings being over and some mark starts to talk about TNA ratings.True wrestling fans don't give a shit about ratings only the product.Please think outside the WWE box.

EDIThris Harris makes his ECW debut awesome.


----------



## Violence Fight (Jul 8, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Yeah I understand why they did it, but I disagree with them paying top dollar for Sting (who isn't there most of the time) and Kurt when they are clearly not pulling their worth in regards to the dollars put forth to them.



There's not much Kurt and Sting can do to bring in more people. That actually falls more under TNA management than it does them. Think about Hulk Hogan, who is arguably one of the top draws of all time. Hogan didn't just magically blow up. It was part of his Drawability and Charisma, the other part was McMahon's ability to promote the hell out of him. 

Look at the Rock, and Austin, and the rest of them. Yeah, they were known(Austin had been around for a minute, being in WCW in a notable tag team, ECW, and WWF as The Ringmaster), But they REALLY didn't take off until Vince got behind them, and promoted them to the point that they were megastars.

Let's look at the Indies. Nigel McGuinness is a Draw, Quackenbush is a Draw, Super Dragon is a Draw, Chris Hero, Human Tornado, Ect. 

Yeah, they can draw, but if you ask your regular joe on the street who any of them are, they will look at you like you just asked them what X is in 2y+6z+5x=x+27z+y^2. Why? Because the promotions they are in cannot promote them as well, or cannot afford to promote them as well as Vince McMahon does/can. 

Even TNA cannot promote their wrestlers as well as Vince, and as much as I dislike some of the things Vince does, NO ONE, and I mean NO ONE is as good as promoting a wrestler or wrestling show as Vince McMahon is. Period.



Rock Lee said:


> Seriously why is it that everyday someone here has to bashed TNA,i'm starting to think this thread is full of WWE marks,i started to talk about killings being over and some mark starts to talk about TNA ratings.True wrestling fans don't give a shit about ratings only the product.Please think outside the WWE box.


Is this directed at my TNA=WWE Lite comment? 

Seriously just calling it like I see it. I LOVE wrestling, but what TNA is doing is booking 8 minute matches(With a commercial break in the middle, so like, 6 minutes), with a gajillion and one skits. What you end up getting is 2 hours of impact, with like..20 minutes of wrestling and 40 minutes of Don West and Tenay restating whatever the current person being interviewed is saying.

Someone on 420chan used this analogy:
WWE is the XBox 360, It's Amazingly powerful and everyone seems to use it.
Chikara Pro(yeah, I'm naming an indy) is the Wii, Its family orientated and everyone whos tried it enjoys it.
TNA Is the PS3, It's got TONS of potential, But it does nothing with it so no one plays it.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 8, 2008)

At the same time most people have been brainwashed into believeing that WWE is the be all end all when it comes to wrestling. When you ask those average Joe's about wrestling, what do they think? Not even so much WWE, but Raw itself. And that's what I mean. TNA could use better promotion of not just people, but their promotion itself. I figured the million shill to Sting could certainly be used for that.

Ratings and who draws $$$ for stockholders is irrelevant to fans because we benefit very little, but I would like TNA to succeed. TNA getting a bigger fanbase can only help them and although I don't think a "war" is necessary, but it would force WWE to try and make their product watchable again. TNA as real competition to the WWE is good news for wrestling fans alike. You have a true alternative and WWE is less cringeworthy.


----------



## Violence Fight (Jul 8, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> Why don't you join his special club, captain obvious?



For stating the truth?

What the hell do you want me to say? The WWE is the worst thing to happen to wrestling? Vince McMahon didn't take an OK Company, and Promote it to a fucking Media MONSTER?

Look Kiddo, I'm not some WWE Fan boy, so please quit trying that Angle of attack. We've already determined I'm but a Lowly "Move" Mark, and currently an IndyPromotion/PuroResuFag. 

But I'm stating the truth, Vince is better at promoting that anyone in the USA is. That's the god honest truth, he's just good at it. He's good at taking a Mediocre character and turning them into a drawing monster. Look at fucking John Cena. I remember when he was a Jobber that NO One cared about. Suddenly he becomes this monster of a Pull, that all the little kids love. Look at Austin, The Rock, I can keep going down the list.


@Radish: I'd LOVE for TNA to succeed. But to do that they need to separate themselves and find an Identity. The 6 sided ring isn't an identity, but its a start. They have to look back and think logically. Why did Nitro become big enough to challenge RAW? Nitro pushed the envelope. They might have done some ignorant stuff(Luger showing up randomly, Alundra Blaze dumping the Womens Championship in the garbage), But it worked. That combined with the fact that they had Wrestling Matches(GOOD Matches at that) that would go for 10-13 minutes a match. TNA Needs to go in a direction that makes them seem like a Viable alternative to the WWE, and at the same time, they need to make a large enough commotion for people to say "Hey, What is this shit?" so people can tune in and get hooked on the alternative.

Right now, all they are doing is trying to compete with the WWE by using the WWE's game(The ridiculous storyline vignettes, the super soap operaish stuff), instead of making it known that TNA is something different.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 8, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> Seriously why is it that everyday someone here has to bashed TNA,i'm starting to think this thread is full of WWE marks,i started to talk about killings being over and some mark starts to talk about TNA ratings.True wrestling fans don't give a shit about ratings only the product.Please think outside the WWE box.
> 
> EDIThris Harris makes his ECW debut awesome.


Stop calling people "marks", jackass. You're a fucking mark, I'm a fucking mark, everyone that's a fucking pro wrestling fan is a fucking mark.

Stop using it like a goddamn insult because it's only making you look dumber with each rant you post.


----------



## Rock Lee (Jul 8, 2008)

Violence Fight said:


> There's not much Kurt and Sting can do to bring in more people. That actually falls more under TNA management than it does them. Think about Hulk Hogan, who is arguably one of the top draws of all time. Hogan didn't just magically blow up. It was part of his Drawability and Charisma, the other part was McMahon's ability to promote the hell out of him.
> 
> Look at the Rock, and Austin, and the rest of them. Yeah, they were known(Austin had been around for a minute, being in WCW in a notable tag team, ECW, and WWF as The Ringmaster), But they REALLY didn't take off until Vince got behind them, and promoted them to the point that they were megastars.
> 
> ...



It was directed at those guys in this thread that bash TNA on a regular bases and seen to think the WWE defines what wrestling is all about.They should even call themselves wrestling fans.

BTW that is a good analogy.


----------



## Rock Lee (Jul 8, 2008)

Violence Fight said:


> For stating the truth?
> 
> What the hell do you want me to say? The WWE is the worst thing to happen to wrestling? Vince McMahon didn't take an OK Company, and Promote it to a fucking Media MONSTER?
> 
> ...




Sorry about the comment man thats why i deleted and i agree with almost everything you are saying.You really know your shit +K


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 8, 2008)

I can understand why TNA tries the WWE route. Wrestling doesn't seem to sell. People don't want wrestling. They want drama. Which I honestly question because the stuff WWE does outside their wrestling SUCKS or you can find that stuff is more enjoyable mediums. There is better drama, comedy, sex appeal, etc. elsewhere. Why people don't enjoy the wrestling I'll never know.

So someone over at another forum reviewed the new Flair DVD and apparently guys like Tully, ARN, Steamboat, etc. get very little interview time and HBK/HHH get most of the talking on the biography section. Seems a tad fucked up...


----------



## Violence Fight (Jul 8, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> I can understand why TNA tries the WWE route. Wrestling doesn't seem to sell. People don't want wrestling. They want drama. Which I honestly question because the stuff WWE does outside their wrestling SUCKS or you can find that stuff is more enjoyable mediums. There is better drama, comedy, sex appeal, etc. elsewhere. Why people don't enjoy the wrestling I'll never know.
> 
> So someone over at another forum reviewed the new Flair DVD and apparently guys like Tully, ARN, Steamboat, etc. get very little interview time and HBK/HHH get most of the talking on the biography section. Seems a tad fucked up...



Vince does that, and I'm not sure why. I want to know what image of flair the DVD painted, because I just watched "Forever Hardcore" the ECW Documentary produced by Jeremy Borash(Of all people he was credited with a production role at the end), and it was an AMAZING Watch. Theres even a part where someone(I think Terry Funk) says something about the "Rise and Fall of ECW" DVD being a crock of shit, and it had little or nothing to do with the growth of ECW. Having seen both, "Forever Hardcore" painted a bigger, better picture of what ECW was like, and talks about everything from the Death of Eastern Championship Wrestling, to The first One Night Stand PPV. Vince's DVD worked, but it didn't go into the real aspect of ECW, and why it got big. It more so presented an argument of "They Put People through tables with girls in short skirts" and that was about it(except it had better footage of actual ECW).

If you look at the Ultimate Warrior DVD, Vince paints him to be more incompetent than he actually is(Although some of his rants are borderline insane, and I mean rants outside of promos). So I'm interested to see what he says about Ric Flair.

Like I said Earlier, Being a guy that always liked flashy Movez, I tend to prefer the wrestling side of the business(Hence my interest in Indy/Puro) over the story lines. Although I do enjoy a good storyline/angle, but I haven't seen a good one of those in FOREVER. WWE goes too overboard on the Soap Opera sometimes and makes even the common person lose touch. Most fans "Of Age" are smart enough to use the internet, and as a result have a little more knowledge than they used to back in say...91' or earlier.

I haven't seen an angle that generated legitimate strong-to-damn-near-white heat in awhile.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 9, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> Seriously why is it that everyday someone here has to bashed TNA,i'm starting to think this thread is full of WWE marks,i started to talk about killings being over and some mark starts to talk about TNA ratings.True wrestling fans don't give a shit about ratings only the product.Please think outside the WWE box.
> 
> EDIThris Harris makes his ECW debut awesome.



I mean, hey, dont shoot the messengers! We're just telling it like it is. It's not our fault TNA is a shitstain compared to the WWE. TNA has a long way to go before they can become actual competition to the WWE. As of right now, TNA is simply a glorified indy promotion.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 9, 2008)

Yeah I know what you mean about Warrior. He is crazy, but the whole DVD did nothing but attempt to discredit his accomplishments. I've read that he was a major asshole to fans and the business in general (seeing the belt as extra weight or refusing to see a cancer patient fan), but you can't take away what he did. Saying things like "right place right time". Bullshit. He acted like you could've sent anyone out and they would've gotten over like he did. Warrior was a special case. Very few could be as big as Hellwig, no matter how insane he might've been.

And HHH on that DVD (well it was several years before during a clip) said Warrior was very unprofessional in the ring. Not saying he was or wasn't, but where does HHH get off saying that? It sounded like he was just bitter he jobbed in 12 seconds after having his finisher no sold.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 9, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Yeah I know what you mean about Warrior. He is crazy, but the whole DVD did nothing but attempt to discredit his accomplishments. I've read that he was a major asshole to fans and the business in general (seeing the belt as extra weight or refusing to see a cancer patient fan), but you can't take away what he did. Saying things like "right place right time". Bullshit. He acted like you could've sent anyone out and they would've gotten over like he did. Warrior was a special case. Very few could be as big as Hellwig, no matter how insane he might've been.
> 
> And HHH on that DVD (well it was several years before during a clip) said Warrior was very unprofessional in the ring. Not saying he was or wasn't, but where does HHH get off saying that? *It sounded like he was just bitter he jobbed in 12 seconds after having his finisher no sold.*



Sure, as if HHH would be bitter because of lunatic like Warrior.

MTV Cribs: Batista style....

ZOMG FOUND IT


----------



## SilverCross (Jul 9, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I mean, hey, dont shoot the messengers! We're just telling it like it is. *It's not our fault TNA is a shitstain compared to the WWE.* TNA has a long way to go before they can become actual competition to the WWE. As of right now, TNA is simply a glorified indy promotion.



you just proved his point, way to go!


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 9, 2008)

Surprised he has a daughter and 15. Never knew that.

ZOMG FOUND IT


----------



## Violence Fight (Jul 9, 2008)

lost respect for Big Dave when his book came out. There's a line in there where he basically says that it's his wife/girlfriend/whatever's fault he cheated on her, because she has cancer. At that point I was kinda..."Ehh...WTF did I just read?".

I don't think Big Dave is as stellar as he's made out to be regardless of what his book told me.

Side Note: I give you the reason I love Eddie Kingston and his "I'm a Super Thuggy Peurto Rican So I'm going to be stiff as hell" gimmick.

stock here

ZOMG FOUND IT


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 9, 2008)

SilverCross said:


> you just proved his point, way to go!


How? RL was bitching about seeing imagined TNA insults every single day when any idiot can look over the last few pages and see how he exaggerates too freaking much. Granted, calling TNA a "shitstain" is a bit much, but TNA isn't brought up and insulted as much as Rock has deluded himself into thinking.

Seriously,the overexaggeration crap is getting really old and Rock tends to duck questions with the quickness when someone calls him on it.


----------



## SilverCross (Jul 9, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> How? RL was bitching about seeing imagined TNA insults every single day when any idiot can look over the last few pages and see how he exaggerates too freaking much. Granted, calling TNA a "shitstain" is a bit much, but TNA isn't brought up and insulted as much as Rock has deluded himself into thinking.
> 
> Seriously,the overexaggeration crap is getting really old and Rock tends to duck questions with the quickness when someone calls him on it.



in the last few page perhaps, but i cant argue to much, iv pointed out multiple times in the past how much crap TNA gets around here. i think i have to agree that its not needed. it hasn't been as bad lately, but its still annoying.


----------



## Starrk (Jul 9, 2008)

I had no idea this was here.

My faves (in order): Randy Orton, Triple H, CM Punk, Edge, and Jeff Hardy.

*is a diehard WWE fan*


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 9, 2008)

SilverCross said:


> in the last few page perhaps, but i cant argue to much, iv pointed out multiple times in the past how much crap TNA gets around here. i think i have to agree that its not needed. it hasn't been as bad lately, but its still annoying.


I don't see a problem with criticizing TNA when they do retarded stuff like Angle's three blind dates skits. People do it with the WWE all the time, yet some won't do the same for TNA just because it isn't run by Vince(bit of a generalization, probably). Personally, I don't really care either way, especially since I enjoyed the goofy redneck heel period AJ, so it doesn't bother me too much. Then there's the fact that I've been watching for 20+ years and have seen much, MUCH worse.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 9, 2008)

Brandon Walker? I'm tired of this WWE shit. WWE should have used Chris Harris but instead they gave him a nobody's name to rub in that they are in control. Matt Sydal is Evan Bourne and now Chris Harris is Brandon Walker.


----------



## Violence Fight (Jul 9, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> Brandon Walker? I'm tired of this WWE shit. WWE should have used Chris Harris but instead they gave him a nobody's name to rub in that they are in control. Matt Sydal is Evan Bourne and now Chris Harris is Brandon Walker.



well they do that for a reason. Unlike TNA, the WWE usually trademarks names. This way they can still push the merchandise if a wrestler quits, and usually that wrestler cannot use that name outside of the WWE(assuming they have some notoriety and weren't huge with the name before hand). Also that way if Sydal/Harris leave, they can go back to using their respective names.

I haven't watched to see how they've used Sydal yet, heard hes got a win or two, and jobbed the rest of the time. He wrestled at age 13-14 in a backyard fed about 7 miles from here, Wrestled in Gateway Championship Wrestling since he was old enough(originally under the name "Just Matt", then Lance Sydal which was his backyard gimmick/name, then finally Matt Sydal). So I gotta root for the St. Louis native("Dr. Chinlock" Randy Orton never appealed to me)


----------



## Starrk (Jul 9, 2008)

I never can see TNA.

I gotta admit, the action is much better than WWE, but the acting is wretched. But, then again, it's vice versa in the WWE.


----------



## Rock Lee (Jul 9, 2008)

Violence Fight said:


> well they do that for a reason. Unlike TNA, the WWE usually trademarks names.



TNA does the same thing,they did it to awesome kong whom was called amazing kong in japan.


----------



## Violence Fight (Jul 9, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> TNA does the same thing,they did it to awesome kong whom was called amazing kong in japan.



She used Amazing Kong in SHIMMER and other Indies as well.

It's interesting to me that they changed Kong and Daizee Haze's names(Just made it Daisy), but left cheerleader Melissa's name alone ;p


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 9, 2008)

At least Ron Killings will keep his name. I wonder who is the brilliant person that comes up with the names.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 9, 2008)

Amazing - Awesome... really the same thing.

It's like they're trying to spin on Hollywood or something.

Evan Bourne... the conspiracy.

Braden Walker... Texas Ranger.

Course there was also Marquis Cor Von. WHAT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rock Lee (Jul 9, 2008)

Those name changes are really stupid and proves companies don't care about the wrestlers.It's funny how the WWE tries to make the warrior look like an idiot but he seems to be the only guy who trademarked his name before the WWE did.


----------



## Violence Fight (Jul 9, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> Those name changes are really stupid and proves companies don't care about the wrestlers.It's funny how the WWE tries to make the warrior look like an idiot but he seems to be the only guy who trademarked his name before the WWE did.



Well see, he didn't trademark it. He Changed his full Name to Warrior in a court of law.

Here.



			
				IMDB said:
			
		

> Trivia
> 
> Won Comeback Prowrestler of the Year Award [1992]
> 
> ...


----------



## Rock Lee (Jul 9, 2008)

Wow he did that just to use that name,i take back the part about him not being an idiot.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 9, 2008)

Warrior is crazy. He didn't do it because he wanted the rights. He did because he really believes he is THE Warrior.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 9, 2008)

What's happening guys? Who's ready for the Bash?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 9, 2008)

^The Bash is gonna suck.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 9, 2008)

Ah, how so? I'm looking forward to Triple H vs Edge.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 9, 2008)

Besides Edge vs HHH, The bash doesn't really grab my attention.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 9, 2008)

Very few PPVs could go about grabbing my attention. Not to mention the PPV is next Sunday and they have what, 2 matches signed? Possibly 3 for the given HBK/Jericho bout? It's HARD to get pumped for a show with little build and is happening so quickly.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 9, 2008)

Violence Fight said:


> I haven't watched to see how they've used Sydal yet, heard hes got a win or two, and jobbed the rest of the time.


He's only lost once on TV to Mike Knox and has won all the rest of his matches. Plus, he's been given time to put himself over with mini-promos during his entrance, usually gets about 8 to 10 minutes for his matches, and has started getting over better than Kofi did when he debuted(Hell, he got a good pop for beating perennial jobber Nunzio yesterday).

I'd say the 'E has done pretty well with him so far.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 9, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Very few PPVs could go about grabbing my attention. Not to mention the PPV is next Sunday and they have what, 2 matches signed? Possibly 3 for the given HBK/Jericho bout? It's HARD to get pumped for a show with little build and is happening so quickly.



Wrestling hasn't been the same in years. Back when Stone Cold, The Rock, Mankind, Undertaker, and other legends were still in the ring wrestling was the shit. Especially back when they had the first TLC match on PPV.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 9, 2008)

I believe the first TLC was at No Mercy? Or was it Summerslam. I forgot.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 9, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I believe the first TLC was at No Mercy? Or was it Summerslam. I forgot.



I was thinking Royal Rumble.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 9, 2008)

I believe Summerslam. IIRC they had one at WM16, but they called it a triangle ladder match. And I also recall a TABLES match between Hardys/Dudz at the Rumble.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 9, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> I believe Summerslam. IIRC they had one at WM16, but they called it a triangle ladder match. And I also recall a TABLES match between Hardys/Dudz at the Rumble.



I was thinking Royal Rumble because I remembered a moment where Bubba Ray fell onto a stack of tables from the top of the stage entrance.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 9, 2008)

WM 16 was called a Triple Threat Ladder match and then they came up with a sexy name for it in TLC at SummerSlam 2000. I still think they should have counted the WM 16 match as the first one since the SummerSlam match is basically the same thing only with a few different spots.


----------



## Rock Lee (Jul 9, 2008)

*WWE Releases Ashley Massaro*



She would probably still have a  if her ex-whore job status wasn't made public.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jul 9, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Warrior is crazy.



Yeah, his promos are funny and whacked back in the day and his trademark snort = lolz. 

Although I gotta admit that I was a big fan of the guy back then. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=laiZgrIpbcA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 9, 2008)

Fans of women's wrestling celebrating Ash's release like the second coming. Too funny. And yet I can't remember the last time she was even on TV...


----------



## RodMack (Jul 10, 2008)

Kinda funny how Mickie James' current push was at one point slated for Ashley. And RadishMan, I also can't remember when was the last time I saw her on TV.


----------



## Violence Fight (Jul 10, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> *WWE Releases Ashley Massaro*
> 
> 
> 
> She would probably still have a  if her ex-whore job status wasn't made public.



She called it in her blog. The guys at 420chan keep up with that shit better than I do, but I recall her basically giving out booking Info in her blog, and saying she was "Interested into getting back into other things", which translates as: "I fucked up, Gonna be Fired, Please send me money".


Bet she turns up in TNA.....hopefully NOT as a wrestler.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 10, 2008)

I heard she left because her daughter was ill. Over at forums of prowrestling.com, those bastards are fucking celebrating that shes gone.


----------



## Violence Fight (Jul 10, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I heard she left because her daughter was ill. Over at forums of prowrestling.com, those bastards are fucking celebrating that shes gone.




Eh, I'm hearing mixed things. One of the sites Is saying that the child story is an attempt to cover up her being fired for the Hooker Thing. and of course others are reporting the child sickness.

Honestly, It FEELS like a cover up, simply because not only was she busted doing the hooker thing, but it had her listed is Current WWE DIVA/Wrestler on the site that "Sold" the Escorts. All of a sudden she's fired/quitting due to her kid. Seems a bit coincidental. But I don't know the truth, so who's to say really? It's all speculation.

I used to post at ProWrestling.com, then I realized most of them are/were "Too Smart" for their own fucking good. There's a point where you stop enjoying all forms of something because your so elitist that you have to have it your way, and PW.Com made me realize that.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jul 10, 2008)

I did enjoy her tenure even if it was for a while. I think she was on TV til mid 07. I'm not sure really.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 10, 2008)

PW is elitist? Ha ha you should check out DVDR... Although I actually enjoy posting about wrestling here at NF... check my posts, it's the ONLY thread I do...

I too feel it was not as it seemed because I never knew she had a kid before all this. Then again I also don't frequent news on Divas that are never on TV...

It's funny though. For people who hate the T&A girls... they seem to know everything there is to know about them................


----------



## Violence Fight (Jul 10, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> PW is elitist? Ha ha you should check out DVDR... Although I actually enjoy posting about wrestling here at NF... check my posts, it's the ONLY thread I do...
> 
> I too feel it was not as it seemed because I never knew she had a kid before all this. Then again I also don't frequent news on Divas that are never on TV...
> 
> It's funny though. For people who hate the T&A girls... they seem to know everything there is to know about them................



Right now I'm getting into this thread again. I rediscovered my love for wrestling as a whole. I personally blame Chikara for rekindling the spirit, as while some of the people aren't the best workers in the world, every show I watch from them is enjoyable. It's family orientated, and the comedy bits are hilarious. 

That being said, My challenge is to watch this video, and not at least crack a smile.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 10, 2008)

I wanna see WWE do a Dragon Dragon type of gimmick. Just to see the reaction. The first time it'd be like the annual Santa Clause, but I could just imagine what people would think if it was a regular occurance.


----------



## Violence Fight (Jul 10, 2008)

You can argue for and against it though. I think it would require them to quit taking themselves so seriously. That's why Chikara can get away with it. Since they're all about having a fun time, they don't have to take themselves seriously so they can mix comedy and wrestling without any remorse.

Generally the WWE takes themselves too seriously to pull something off like this(Although, Admittedly The Hornswoggle Angle was pushing the limits of this. It got negative reactions across the board mostly because it was so absurd and most of the older fans didn't enjoy it). It would be awesome, but the WWE has trouble pulling the comedy card without botching it(Gobbledy-Gooker anyone? Mark Henry Dates a man? Mae Young Gives Birth? Ad Naseum). That's kind of why I'm scared for Colt Cabana, since He's pretty friggin' hilarious, but I don't know if his comedy matches will work with the WWE style of being "Serious with a slight soft side".


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 10, 2008)

Wrestling is serious business!


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 10, 2008)

When will Snitsky be released? That's all WWE needs to do now.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 10, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> When will Snitsky and Santino be released? That's all WWE needs to do now.



Corrected.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 10, 2008)

Why would you want Santino released?

Snitsky is a big man who is a heat vacuum even to Cena. So of course he'll be here longer then Hardcore Holly!


----------



## Starrk (Jul 10, 2008)

Santino needs to get a new gimmick.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 10, 2008)

Again I stress. Why?

What is WRONG with Santino? He's one of the most entertaining guys on the mic. Yes he's a comedy act, but there's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## RodMack (Jul 10, 2008)

I guess the problem with Santino is that he's a jobber. Yes he's a comedy act, and a damn good one, but he won't be taken seriously if he keeps on jobbing.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 10, 2008)

RodMack said:


> I guess the problem with Santino is that he's a jobber. Yes he's a comedy act, and a damn good one, but he won't be taken seriously if he keeps on jobbing.



I never took Santino seriously, even the day he won the IC title, because that title win was bullshit.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 10, 2008)

I don't think people want to take him seriously. That's his appeal. Not everything needs to be SERIOUS BUSINESS. You need different aspects of the promotion otherwise it gets stale.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 10, 2008)

Santino is supose to be getting a valet and a bodyguard soon to switch his character up a bit. Let's hope it happens.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 10, 2008)

I never really understood the hype behind Santino. Sure, he's good. But he's not nowhere near as funny and entertaining as people make him out to be.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 10, 2008)

Santino is a product of a watered down era where we are devoid of icons and greats. Most people are terrible on the mic, but Santino is a breath of fresh air. When you have Cena hyping himself up to the third graders with unfunny lines and forced jokes and then you have someone like Santino who gets laughs or even smirks from people... it overrates him a tad because he's all you got.


----------



## Violence Fight (Jul 10, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Santino is a product of a watered down era where we are devoid of icons and greats. Most people are terrible on the mic, but Santino is a breath of fresh air. When you have Cena hyping himself up to the third graders with unfunny lines and forced jokes and then you have someone like Santino who gets laughs or even smirks from people... it overrates him a tad because he's all you got.



Santino is probably the only person they could put with Colt Cabana when he gets up there, that would be able to do a decent job with comedy matches.

Infact, Satino vs. Cabana...FUND THAT ISH.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 10, 2008)

John Cena will face JBL in a New York City Parking Lot Brawl at the Great American Bash. Let's hope this match actually has some violence.


----------



## Broleta (Jul 10, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> John Cena will face JBL


AGAIN? Fucking hell..


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 10, 2008)

At least is a Parking Lot Brawl. If we get lucky JBL might wear a shirt.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 10, 2008)

*sigh* Their last set of matches have been a BORE(~!). I had hopes their Blood match would be good, but I was wrong. Is this a version of that Brawl he had against Eddie? Not sure how it'll turn out. Hopefully it'll be decent, but I'll hafta repeat Broleta's sentiments.

Fucking hell.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 10, 2008)

It will be a regular Parking Lot Brawl. It hust has New York becuase the Bash is at NY. Same rules as Eddie/Cena.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 10, 2008)

I love how every city/country has their own "unique" street fight...


----------



## Violence Fight (Jul 10, 2008)

Broleta said:


> AGAIN? Fucking hell..



Random ECW Crowd: "SAME OLD SHIT! SAME OLD SHIT! SAME OLD SHIT!"


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 10, 2008)

This feud would be a lot more entertaining if it wasn't so one sided...

WM: JBL loses in 10 mins after he dominated...
Backlash: Loses in a hard fought fight (need to see it)
Backlash: Submitted to Cena in a 4-way
Judgment Day: JBL loses after he dominated... sensing a pattern?
ONS: First Blood Loss.
Random Raw: Lost 123 again.

How is this even a feud?


----------



## Violence Fight (Jul 10, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> This feud would be a lot more entertaining if it wasn't so one sided...
> 
> WM: JBL loses in 10 mins after he dominated...
> Backlash: Loses in a hard fought fight (need to see it)
> ...



because JBL is a wrestling God...according to himself.

Seriously, he's just in a Best of Infinity series with Cena. That's all.

Anyone watching IMPACT! Tonight? apparently we've got Kaz vs. Ultimo Guerrero, Doug Williams vs. Masato Yoshino, AND Jay Lethal vs. Daivari. All three of those matches(Although they will probably be like 3-4 minutes a piece) are probably going to be awesome. I have still yet to see Yoshino hit a Lightning Spiral on someone(although I doubt he will).


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 10, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Why would you want Santino released?
> 
> Snitsky is a big man who is a heat vacuum even to Cena. So of course he'll be here longer then Hardcore Holly!



Why not? He hasn't done anything of interest on the show since he won the Intercontinental Championship, and when he got his fist stunner from Stone Cold. That's about it.  Hardcore, he's been back and forth it seems. I think he'll stay a bit longer.



Violence Fight said:


> because JBL is a wrestling God...according to himself.
> 
> Seriously, he's just in a Best of Infinity series with Cena. That's all.
> 
> Anyone watching IMPACT! Tonight? apparently we've got Kaz vs. Ultimo Guerrero, Doug Williams vs. Masato Yoshino, AND Jay Lethal vs. Daivari. All three of those matches(Although they will probably be like 3-4 minutes a piece) are probably going to be awesome. I have still yet to see Yoshino hit a Lightning Spiral on someone(although I doubt he will).



Daivari's on TNA? I haven't watched TNA in about a month. I need to get back with TNA. Who's the TNA champ now?


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 10, 2008)

I haven't watched Wrestling in so long. Last thing I remember seeing is McMahon getting hurt. What happened with that?


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 10, 2008)

You know how everyone says the spinner belts sell like hot cakes?

I never knew they were priced so high. I thought they were like 20 bucks. I'm in shock.


----------



## Violence Fight (Jul 10, 2008)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Why not? He hasn't done anything of interest on the show since he won the Intercontinental Championship, and when he got his fist stunner from Stone Cold. That's about it.  Hardcore, he's been back and forth it seems. I think he'll stay a bit longer.
> 
> 
> 
> Daivari's on TNA? I haven't watched TNA in about a month. I need to get back with TNA. Who's the TNA champ now?



Samoa Joe.

I'm more interested in the World X Cup, since Team Japan=Dragon Gate.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 10, 2008)

$198 for a spinner belt?


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 10, 2008)

Yeah, the spinner belts are expensive. I was gonna buy one at one point. Changed my mind real quick.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 10, 2008)

Retropusso said:


> Yeah, the spinner belts are expensive. I was gonna buy one at one point. Changed my mind real quick.



Eh, I preferred the smoking skull belt. Even that's high.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 10, 2008)

The smoking skull belt is nice, too. Brings back good memories of the golden days of WWF.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 10, 2008)

It hasn't been the same in awhile. I think I'll pull out the Stone Cold DVD and relive the good old days of WWF. Stone Cold vs Triple H.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 10, 2008)

I wanted to buy the Att Era WWF Belt during the Era, and I even saved 200 in allowance for it. Never went around to buying it...


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 10, 2008)

Yeah man, those were the good old days. My first really good memory of WWE is the Hell in a Cell match between Mankind and the Undertaker. That match made me keep watching. That match made me love the Undertaker so much. He is still, to this day, my favorite.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 10, 2008)

Retropusso said:


> Yeah man, those were the good old days. My first really good memory of WWE is the Hell in a Cell match between Mankind and the Undertaker. That match made me keep watching. That match made me love the Undertaker so much. He is still, to this day, my favorite.



Oh Hell yeah. I can't get enough of the old WWE. One thing WWE does need though. Stone Cold needs to come back again. Even though he can't wrestle, I could see him as general manager. Then again, I'm just an uber Stone Cold fan since he came to the WWF.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 10, 2008)

Stone Cold coming back to do anything would help the WWE, in my opinion. My girlfriend has Comcast On Demand. I tried to watch some of the old stuff on WWE 24/7 but her family doesn't have the channel. lol pissed me off.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 10, 2008)

Retropusso said:


> Stone Cold coming back to do anything would help the WWE, in my opinion. My girlfriend has Comcast On Demand. I tried to watch some of the old stuff on WWE 24/7 but her family doesn't have the channel. lol pissed me off.



Agreed. Ah, I got Comcast, but no digital cable, lol. I just buy the DVDs. lol, I remember when I watched Stone Cold back in the day when he had blond hair, lol.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 10, 2008)

lol how old are you? Just kidding.

Yeah, I remember seeing older videos of him when he had hair. It's just not Stone Cold unless he's bald, though.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 10, 2008)

Retropusso said:


> lol how old are you? Just kidding.
> 
> Yeah, I remember seeing older videos of him when he had hair. It's just not Stone Cold unless he's bald, though.



XD I'm old enough. haha


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 10, 2008)

I love the TNA ref how he wears shorts and long socks. It makes him look athletic~!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 10, 2008)

Oh, and one more thing. Does anyone remember the Green Frog?


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jul 10, 2008)

Retropusso said:


> Yeah man, those were the good old days. My first really good memory of WWE is the Hell in a Cell match between Mankind and the Undertaker. That match made me keep watching. That match made me love the Undertaker so much. He is still, to this day, my favorite.



I was even surprised that they climbed to the top of the cell within a few minutes. The highlight was seeing Mankind get thrown off the top of the cell. I was like, "God damn! This is whacked!" Regardless, I still continued watching the match despite the blood and gore. Up to this day, I consider it the best Hell In A Cell Match.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 10, 2008)

I think it was the most famous, but I always thought the first and the Brock one were just as good if not better.


----------



## Violence Fight (Jul 10, 2008)

Is it just me, or does Kaz have like, Zero Charisma?


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 10, 2008)

Some of WWE's releases have been questionable, but getting rid of Angel Williams is up there...

Then again she probably wouldn't be given the exposure that TNA gives her, so it was a blessing.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 10, 2008)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Oh, and one more thing. Does anyone remember the Green Frog?


----------



## Carly (Jul 10, 2008)

lol did someone actually call the cops?


----------



## Violence Fight (Jul 11, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> One of the greatest moments in Smackdown history, and one of the greatest stone cold moments ever. Im gonna post the link to the other segments that led to this moment, like Austin chasing Booker in church, and austin and booker playing Bingo.
> 
> "Hey Booker, Got Milk"?
> 
> ...



Yeah, I tapped to that video.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 11, 2008)

TNA I enjoyed for the most part minus 2 things.

1. The more I see of Guru/Lethal... the more I hate.

2. Sting's appearance during Joe/Booker... very random.

Other then that, was a fun show.


----------



## Violence Fight (Jul 11, 2008)

Old Head Marks are hilarious. 

I was coming out of the bathroom when I heard my mom, her boyfriend and his daughter talking "Wrasslin'". So I came out to see what I could add/subtract from it.

Her boyfriend kept insisting that "Today's Wrestling is fake, It's all entertainment", but was acting like the old matches(Brody, Valentine, Dick the Bruiser, Ect.) actually were real.

It was hilarious to me, I was explaining the business to and extent after he left, but every time he'd come back and chime in, it'd be a hilarious comment.


I'm not looking down on him, I just think it's hilarious that I'd say "Match results were always fixed", and he'd go into a rant about Bruiser Brody kicking the shit out of people, not couldn't legitimately beat the top people in whatever organization he was in. good times.


----------



## konohakartel (Jul 11, 2008)

hmm im actually watching TNA cuz i git Spike now....the actual wrestling is good except for a few blatant mess ups but then again im critical because the internet conditioned me to be critical of TNA...the way some things are goin are a bit eh but ima wait and see.....Sting tonight was really random...


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 11, 2008)

I miss Heyman.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 11, 2008)

Violence Fight said:


> Random ECW Crowd: "SAME OLD SHIT! SAME OLD SHIT! SAME OLD SHIT!"


That's ironic considering Heyman did most of the same shit in ECW and they ate it up with a spoon like the wastes of lives they really are...



> Is it just me, or does Kaz have like, Zero Charisma?


:rofl

I remember some TNA diehards a few years ago trying to sell me on Kaz being a future world champion or some shit and that the 'E would be sorry that they didn't keep him. Then I watched most of his early TNA stuff and laughed my ass off. Hell, he's not even significantly better now than he was back then, only that he's getting used a lot more in higher profile matches. He's pretty much an X-Division CAW set on default(flippy moves, goofy offense, no charisma).


----------



## Starrk (Jul 11, 2008)

I started watching WW(F) the show after Owen Hart died. Been a fan ever since.

As for TNA, I used to watch it for the old WW(F) talent, but once Jeff Hardy left, and Road Dogg and Billy Gunn started that Gangsta Mafia storyline, as well as Jeff Jarret just being fucking annoying, I stick to WWE.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 11, 2008)

^ Reading that sounds SO morbid. "Owen died, and been a fan since" ha ha. I only started a few months prior though...


----------



## konohakartel (Jul 11, 2008)

psh i been a fan since i was 5...so dat makes 15 years of watching wrestling(whenever i had that channel)


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 11, 2008)

Well yeah I was watching when I was 5, but I was never hardcore about until the Attitude Era. Actually... I think that makes a decade of full-on watching now.


----------



## Violence Fight (Jul 11, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> That's ironic considering Heyman did most of the same shit in ECW and they ate it up with a spoon like the wastes of lives they really are...
> 
> 
> :rofl
> ...




Heyman Did do a lot of the same shit over and over again, and they did eat it up. Like all wrestling fans, It's cyclical. Most people don't realize is the same stuff with a different person doing it. I think the major difference, and I get this from watching "Forever Hardcore", is that there was a Symbiotic relationship with ECW and It's fans. Those were the fans that were disgruntled with the way WWF and WCW handled things, and ECW presented an atmosphere where they could let loose. In the same sense, Without those die hard fans that would eat/live/sleep ECW, ECW wouldn't have had the run that it did. I'm not saying your wrong, just offering my form of an explanation of that.


As for Kaz, Yeah. I got PWG's "Fear of a Black Planet" DVD in the player right now, and Kaz interrupts Joey Ryan, Scott Lost, and Scorpio Skys Promo at the beginning with his own "Counter-Promo". He's bland on the Mic, He throws in a few curse words to get a reaction from the crowd because he's having trouble drawing the heat without them. His moveset, save the finishers, is your standard lightweight moveset, even down to the slingshot legdrop. 

Some one pointed out last night that he botched the hell out of a springboard move, but then proceeded to No-Sell both of Ultimo Guerrero's finishers(His Super Inverted Suplex, and a Top Rope Powerbomb.) and win with a weak looking "Wave of the Future"/"Shellshock'(If your an alex Shelley fan ;p). 

He seemed like his knee was in some pain, he lost some mobility, and he is very good at being able to fuck himself up when he botches(Last time I think he was wrestling Cage, did a springboard plancha and busted his skull open on the guard rail).

I just don't see the hype behind this guy anymore, especially when there are people just as good if not better than him, that can actually work a mic on the TNA Roster.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 11, 2008)

Just once I'd kill for fans to start a "WWE" chant.

You got ECW, TNA, ROH amongst others... but nobody ever shows loyalty to Vince!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 11, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Just once I'd kill for fans to start a "WWE" chant.
> 
> You got ECW, TNA, ROH amongst others... *but nobody ever shows loyalty to Vince!*



We made the man a billionaire. Isn't that enough?

Fuck the ECW crowd. They are a bunch of idiots, who are only loyal to ECW, and ECW only. They take things way too far. For example, at One night stand 3, after the RVD vs Cena match(excellent match by the way), all the ECW fans were waiting outside the Hammerstein ballroom. They were waiting for Cena to come out, so they could "show him how much they really hate him"....get it? They were gonna kick his ass/jump him. Joey Styles said it in an interview.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah because there aren't legions of WWE fans who only watch WWE and refuse to give anyone else a shot simply because it's "not WWE"


----------



## Carly (Jul 11, 2008)

I think even if Cena is outnumbered he'd superman himself out of the crowd of intoxicated ECW fans.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 11, 2008)

I don't buy it. Seems too unlikely, besides Cena lost the match. No rioting required.

Besides IIRC that Summerslam fans had the sign and he suggested they get in the ring and didn't...


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 11, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Yeah because there aren't legions of WWE fans who only watch WWE and refuse to give anyone else a shot simply because it's "not WWE"



They're still idiots. They take the whole "fuck cena" movement too seriously, to the point where they wanna actually cause bodily harm to him, after he just busted his ass to entertain them.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 11, 2008)

Wrestling fans are a fickle bunch. They turned Nigel heel in ROH simply because he had a concussion and wanted a DAY off to preserve his health. Thank God he is a heel, but that's pathetic.

Fans want and they want more. Look at the Rock. Since his retirement he has come back a dozen or so times, but it will NEVER be enough for them. "Show respect for what made you a star." He has, but until he dies in the ring... it will never be done.

Did any of you guys watch WSX? It's so over the top and spotty, but I'm watching it ATM instead of SD!. Silly, but enjoyable.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 11, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> They're still idiots. They take the whole "fuck cena" movement too seriously, to the point where they wanna actually cause bodily harm to him, after he just busted his ass to entertain them.



ECW isn't what it used to be back in the day. I haven't seen an extreme rules match in a few months. Back in the day, ECW was better. No more Sabu, RVD, Dudley Boyz, Balls Mahoney, not even Tajiri. It doesn't even last two hours. ECW is nothing more than a shadow of what it used to be.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 11, 2008)

You're right, ECW used to be epic when it was just Pay-Per-View events. I miss those days. I rented one of the DVDs with old ECW matches on it not too long ago. It was so freakin' awesome to relive those days.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 11, 2008)

ECW is just a name for the third brand. It has no connection to the title, just like the WHC is a new title that was created in 02. It has no ties to the WCW title that was merged with the WWE title.

I find that ROH is a lot like ECW. Internet audience, small venues, hot crowds, cult following, great matches for people who don't fit the "WWE style" and a great chance to see people hone their craft.

That and people label it overrated because it isn't on TV... >_>


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 11, 2008)

I watched the old Barbed Wire match bewteen Sabu and Terry Funk. That shit was brutal. ECW should be more like how they were back in the days. BYW is about the same as they were so long ago.


----------



## konohakartel (Jul 11, 2008)

Well da whole Cena thing is a lot like The Rock when he was Rocky Miavia. Pushed as a face but the crowd hated him. He was typical smiling and ebing nice playing fair till they was like screw it he isnt getting over as a face so lets turn him heel and have him run with that...you know what happened?? The Rock was born and the rest is history. If they turn Cena heel or give him some toughness to his character then people will start to like him more. But the thing is that Cena does fine as is. He sells a lot of merch and gets a 50 50 reaction from the crowd. Half boo and half cheers.


----------



## Violence Fight (Jul 11, 2008)

For anyone that wants to watch some AWESOME womens wrestling, some guy on JustinTv.Com is streaming SHIMMER vol. 1 RIGHT NOW.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 11, 2008)

Volume 1 has 3 awesome matches.

Mischif/Melissa (sick barricade spot)
Del Rey/Martinez (MOTN... best match I've seen thus far)
Lacey/Haze

I've only seen the first 2 volumes, but plan to catch up with their 30% off sale. Although I still have volumes 3-6 on a shelf.


----------



## Violence Fight (Jul 11, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Volume 1 has 3 awesome matches.
> 
> Mischief/Melissa (sick barricade spot)
> Del Rey/Martinez (MOTN... best match I've seen thus far)
> Lacey/Haze




Del Ray/martinez is on right now, just started.

Edit: According to the streamer, he does this alot. Apparently he randomly streams ROH, CZW, Ect.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 11, 2008)

I know you'll enjoy this match. Classic Hell in a Cell match.

Undertaker vs Mankind
Part 1
Part 2
Part 3
Part 4


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 11, 2008)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I know you'll enjoy this match. Classic Hell in a Cell match.
> 
> Undertaker vs Mankind
> Part 1
> ...



Honestly, this match is pretty overated. If it wasn't for Foley's two big bumps, then this match wouldn't get as much praise as it does.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 11, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Honestly, this match is pretty overated. If it wasn't for Foley's two big bumps, then this match wouldn't get as much praise as it does.



True, but nevertheless, it was a classic match to behold.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 11, 2008)

Whether it is or isn't, it is the one that gets remembered the most. And outside of 3 (The First, That and Brock) I think the rest kinda sucked...

I was watching some videos on Youtube (Joey's shoot promo to start ECW, Heyman's shoot before the Invasion ended) and really enjoyed them how they talked about how Vince made "wrestling" a dirty word. And then I saw Cena on OTR for a show he did when his CD came out and while it showed how truly humble it is... it annoyed me to no end whenever he brought up the fact that he was an "entertainer". 

Whenever they try and spin that I always picture the top WWE "superstars" dancing on a stage in top hats and canes. "Let us entertain you"...


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 11, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Whether it is or isn't, it is the one that gets remembered the most. And outside of 3 (The First, That and Brock) I think the rest kinda sucked...
> 
> I was watching some videos on Youtube (Joey's shoot promo to start ECW, *Heyman's shoot before the Invasion ended*) and really enjoyed them how they talked about how Vince made "wrestling" a dirty word. And then I saw Cena on OTR for a show he did when his CD came out and while it showed how truly humble it is... it annoyed me to no end whenever he brought up the fact that he was an "entertainer".
> 
> Whenever they try and spin that I always picture the top WWE "superstars" dancing on a stage in top hats and canes. "Let us entertain you"...



I saw that promo a while ago. You could tell it was really from the heart. How did people know it was a shoot, though? Did Heyman actually confirm this?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 11, 2008)

This is going to be off topic. Rated R, who's the girl in your sig?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 11, 2008)

Darth Nihilus said:


> True, but nevertheless, it was a classic match to behold.


Eh, I found it to be boring as hell after both of the big spots and that was back in 98 after they had just happened live.



> ECW should be more like how they were back in the days. BYW is about the same as they were so long ago.


So they can get kicked off of TV? Because that's what'd happen if they started booking current ECW like old ECW.



> That and people label it overrated because it isn't on TV... >_>


Eh, I don't particularly care for ROH because the style of wrestling they used for most of the company's existence bored the living hell out of me. Plus, they've never really ran down here because their style doesn't really translate all that well to southern audiences.



> He sells a lot of merch and gets a 50 50 reaction from the crowd. Half boo and half cheers.


It hasn't been 50/50 in ages aside from Night of Champions last month.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 11, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Eh, I found it to be boring as hell after both of the big spots and that was back in 98 after they had just happened live.



Eh, all right. Still a classic to me though. 




quote=Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> So they can get kicked off of TV? Because that's what'd happen if they started booking current ECW like old ECW.



I know, but if they at least had some more extreme rules matches, it would be better.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 11, 2008)

I think it was a worked shoot. He let him go out and tell it like it was because the whole ECW was more or less dying then, although it was already dead. When it aired back in 01 most of it went over my head as I wasn't really knowledgable about territories and what exactly "sports entertainment" was, but rewatching it was very powerful. Amazingly enough the Styles shoot was most of the same stuff, still relevant 5 or so years after.

Cena hate seems to be dying down to where it's really only notciable in certain crowds, overseas and on PPVs. It's there, but some cities there is none.

Like I said, ECW is just a name for the third brand. I believe Shelton/Kofi had an Extreme Rules, but I can't remember the last one beforehand. I remember they had one with the New Breed after WM23...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 12, 2008)

I think Punk and Morrison had one during their feud last year, but I'm probably wrong on that one. And then there was the Punk/Chavo match where Chavo ended up in that river(which wasn't Extreme Rules, but it wasn't a regular match, either). Didn't Dreamer have one a few months ago?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 12, 2008)

ECW is now just a training ground for WWE's upcoming wrestlers. That's a good idea, actually. However, I still dont think Matt Hardy shoulda been drafted there.

Like Shadow Replication mentioned, if ECW went back to it's old ways, it'll get kicked off tv. Seriously, there's a reason why the original ECW aired really late at night. It was too extreme for prime time.


----------



## Violence Fight (Jul 12, 2008)

For those interested: Right now on the stream is the Chikara Cibernetico '06 main even, the Cibernetico Robin.

Basically its an 8 man tag match, with a "Batting Order". one Person starts in the ring, the next person in the order is on the apron, the remaining are on the floor in order. The guy in the ring is only allowed to tag the next person in the order.

Eddie Kingstons team vs. Larry Sweeney's team. Good Stuff.

Stream will also be on from 1:30 PM EST to 12:30 AM Est, according to the guy streaming. AWESOME stuff.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 12, 2008)

It seems to be WWE in general. Toned down and less edgy. That may be why Cena used the word poopy. I suppose they can't merely have the word "sucks" on screen? I find it strange since I perceived SD! to be more family friendly. I still wonder though if the Cena Kids even found the word poopy to be funny. People compare it to the Rock, but at least he used a better choice of words to describe his poop jokes. "Monkey Crap" etc. Doesn't sound as lame or cringle worthy. But kids may enjoy it, I'm not sure.


----------



## konohakartel (Jul 12, 2008)

technically ecw isnt on primetime...


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 12, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> It seems to be WWE in general. Toned down and less edgy. That may be why Cena used the word poopy. I suppose they can't merely have the word "sucks" on screen? I find it strange since I perceived SD! to be more family friendly. I still wonder though if the Cena Kids even found the word poopy to be funny. People compare it to the Rock, but at least he used a better choice of words to describe his poop jokes. "Monkey Crap" etc. Doesn't sound as lame or cringle worthy. But kids may enjoy it, I'm not sure.



The Great One also talked about shoving things up other men's asses. If Cena did it, the IWC would bash him to no end. And you certainly would to.


----------



## Violence Fight (Jul 12, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> The Great One also talked about shoving things up other men's asses. If Cena did it, the IWC would bash him to no end. And you certainly would to.




Whoooooa, Cena doesn't swing that way, remember?


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 12, 2008)

Well yeah because it'd be a blatant Rock ripoff.

You know it's hard to say knowing what we know now. If Rock wasn't around, we might've still bashed Cena if he was the first one to do those types of jokes...

And don't get me wrong, I was one of those guys who marked for everything 03 Cena was doing. And I know everyone who hates/is tired of Cena wants him heel. But I wonder if he can even recreate the same magic. Cena has talent, but I'd fear a heel turn where he is restricted...

click here

This makes me weep...


----------



## konohakartel (Jul 13, 2008)

Well looks like CTC means Cryme Tyme Cena Nation. A fan report has him saying that at a live show. Its on Wrestlezone.com...looks like the first step towards a more credible Cena and a half decent faction.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 13, 2008)

Well Superman does have the Justice League...


----------



## konohakartel (Jul 13, 2008)

true but this Justice League will try to swipe your wallets..


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 13, 2008)

So the wedding is back on. I knew it would somehow happen.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 13, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> So the wedding is back on. I knew it would somehow happen.



When you watch WWE enough, you can basically predict what will happen before it even happens. I knew that the wedding would have happened all along.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 13, 2008)

That goes for any fed.


----------



## Carly (Jul 13, 2008)

Im liking the Cryme Tyme,Cena faction. It was bound to happen eventually. Smackdown wasn't half bad. Although the Triple H/Edge match set up for GAB will be nothing more than a thrown together match as it has no build up at this point aside from the one confrontation the two had two weeks ago.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 13, 2008)

Yet another problem with the brand extension. No matter how you "shake things up" there's usually only a few options for feuds.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 13, 2008)

I just saw RAW A.M. last night (cuz I didn't catch the main event monday.). Why didn't anyone tell me that Kane was _back_. It looks like he might be getting a storyline worthy of his character. He's been dying for a while, now.


----------



## Carly (Jul 13, 2008)

Yeah, its been a few years since Kane was a vicious beast. It can only get good from here.  
It'll make for good TV. As for the brand extension, i get the feeling Vince won't get rid of it now anytime soon. Its been around for almost 7 years now. As much as i hate it and its been ruining the product it doesn't look like Vince cares or plans on getting rid of it anytime within the next 10 years,lol. I was hoping ratings would've dropped to the point that Vince would end the brand split and things would magically go back to being really good again. But even with the brand split gone that wouldn't fix the entire product.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 13, 2008)

Kane has been shit for years. I honestly don't think this will "revive" his image.

And if one of you mentions the mask, I will kill you. Swear to God.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 13, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Kane has been shit for years. I honestly don't think this will "revive" his image.
> 
> *And if one of you mentions the mask, I will kill you*. Swear to God.



I agree. Seriously, there is no reason for him to put his mask back on. He's already lost all the credibility he had. The mask is unnecessary. Some people will probably say" oh, he can get his face burned again somehow, which will make him have to put the mask back on". No, just no.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 13, 2008)

People seem to think that the mask somehow gave him magical powers. Ummm no. He was jobbing and being booked like a joke A LONG TIME before his mask came off. In fact, the first few months without it he was being booked his best in years. It's just being tied to a feud with Shane and not winning the world title kinda put a stop to that. That and being jobbed out to Taker a month or two later...

I gave up on Kane years ago, along with Shelton. They are lost causes in my book.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jul 14, 2008)

Kane's getting old, and his time as a major player has long passed

I'm fine with his role of putting new guys over, it's what he wants to do and all the power to him. Just his look and history along with his overness make him a credible enough opponent to really help get a new guy to be a decent midcarder


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jul 14, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Kane has been shit for years. I honestly don't think this will "revive" his image.
> 
> And if one of you mentions the mask, I will kill you. Swear to God.



Putting the mask back on won't do. He has to be involved in a storyline that'll somehow give justice to his character. 

Although I have this feeling that Kane would deny the opportunity since he prefers to put new guys over. Either way, Kane still has my respect even though he's jobbing.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 14, 2008)

Honestly I thought they were on to something as ECW Champion. Ah well, he hasn't been a monster since late 98.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 14, 2008)

Ah, I mess the Big Red Machine from back in the days. Tis not the same. I remember back when he had to use some sort of speech device just to talk. That was badass to me back then.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 14, 2008)

Yeah it was weird how he kept becoming more human. Can't get the Kaneorooni...


----------



## Broleta (Jul 14, 2008)

Anyone watch victory road? I marked like a 12 year old when Joe was beating the shit out of everyone then gave Sting the finger. The "FUCK YOU" was awesome.

Monster Joe = fucking awesome.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 14, 2008)

I Agree Joe Going Psycho Is Always Great To See, And WTF Up With Mike Tenay And Don West, "WHY IS STING DOING THIS TO JOE" WHY? Because He Fucking Flipped Him Off


----------



## Rock Lee (Jul 14, 2008)

> -- The recently released Ashley Massaro edited the two-week-old MySpace blog stating her reason for asking for a release from World Wrestling Entertainment. The original post referred to her "7yr old daughter." She has since changed the phrase to "family member." Here is the part she changed, which is bolded:
> 
> "I tried very hard out of the respect I have for her privacy and not wanting her to be exposed in any negative light but I have *a family member* and I just found out today that she not well and I can't be on the road with WWE when my own flesh and blood needs me..."


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 14, 2008)

Mark Henry vs. Tommy Dreamer for the ECW Championship at the Bash is not cool. At least make it Extreme Rules. This match is going to suck.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 14, 2008)

Yep, Dreamer is next champ!!!


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 14, 2008)

lol Chyna was on one of the queer court shows my mom watches today.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 14, 2008)

Wow... what a way to start of Raw.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 14, 2008)

Shit! I forgot it's Monday. What happened?


----------



## Shirker (Jul 14, 2008)

Shane and Steph were making yet another announcement about "Working together as a company" whilst the boss, Vince Mcmahon, was out. Talking about how they haven't been pleased with what was going on. blah, blah.

They finished by saying "Have a great show. We'll be watching." The camera immediately switches to Shawn Michaels and Jericho mauling eachother. You had to see it.

EDIT*
Nice speech by John. Been a long time since we've seen him pissed. A bit of the old Cena seems to be attempting to break out.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jul 14, 2008)

Shirker said:


> Nice speech by John. Been a long time since we've seen him pissed. A bit of the old Cena seems to be attempting to break out.



Now that's the kind of Cena that I wanna see on TV.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 14, 2008)

This RAW has been good so far. I heard reports that Taker was backstage on RAW.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 14, 2008)

RAW has been awesome tonight after having a streak of shitty shows. The DQ in the main wasn't cool, though. JBL's a part of the damn match so he gets DQed when he's breaking up a submission?

What the hell? Vehicular manslaughter AGAIN?


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Jul 14, 2008)

No, it's vehicular homicide.  Manslaughter implies that it was an accident, and that clearly was not an accident.

Anyways, you could see that Cena wasn't there when he ran into that car.  They could've at least used a dummy.

Still, it'll make for a good storyline.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 14, 2008)

So he was suppose to have hit him? Yeah, they could've used a dummy... or better camera angles.

Still, it seems like Raw is tired of hearing our shit. This was the best Raw I've seen in a while (though that DQ was noothing short of BS.) and that car scene definately took me back. Reminded me of Stone Cold forklifting Triple H onto his head in that car, 'cept this looked _tons_ more fatal. Wonder how this is gonna play out and what "actions" Shane and Steph are gonna take.


----------



## King (Jul 14, 2008)

Raw was ok, today. Cena ruined it all and those fake thugs are boring.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 14, 2008)

JBL running over Cena? FAIL

When Stone Cold got ran over, it seemed more realistic. And the comeback was great.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 14, 2008)

I was thinking "homicide" yet typed "manslaughter" for some reason. And I meant to say "attempted", but somehow it slipped my mind, too.

Damn, I'm getting old...


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 14, 2008)

Hogan running a semi into Rock was much better then them both. I don't see the point to this. JBL/Cena SHOULD not continue after the Bash and the last thing anyone wants to see is Cena overcoming some "injury".

Still gotta love the DQ finish. Dibiase's first real match. He's better then Cena!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 15, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Hogan running a semi into Rock was much better then them both. I don't see the point to this. JBL/Cena SHOULD not continue after the Bash and the last thing anyone wants to see is Cena overcoming some "injury".
> 
> Still gotta love the DQ finish. Dibiase's first real match. He's better then Cena!



Cena.... Meh.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jul 15, 2008)

Ted Dibiase reminds me of Randy Orton so much it's not even funny. The similar ring attire doesn't help

Interesting how the guy has been on TV for well over a month and has wrestled a total of about two minutes in that time


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Jul 15, 2008)

WWE.com says that Cena was able to get out of the way at the last minute, getting only scrapes or something.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 15, 2008)

Well we can all go to sleep peacefully now...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 15, 2008)

Snake Plissken said:


> WWE.com says that Cena was able to get out of the way at the last minute, getting only scrapes or something.



Haha, he was grazed. They could have did a lil better. Remember this?


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jul 15, 2008)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Haha, he was grazed. They could have did a lil better. Remember this?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 15, 2008)

I can't believe people are waxing nostalgia about stupid shit like Austin dropping HHH. I'm usually all for goofy shit in wrestling, but Austin/HHH, Rock/Hogan, Austin/"Rikishi", and the Hummer angle from WCW were all insanely retarded.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 15, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I can't believe people are waxing nostalgia about stupid shit like Austin dropping HHH. I'm usually all for goofy shit in wrestling, but Austin/HHH, Rock/Hogan, Austin/"Rikishi", and the Hummer angle from WCW were all insanely retarded.



Eh, whatever. You have your opinion, and I have mine.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 15, 2008)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Haha, he was grazed. They could have did a lil better. Remember this?



Yeah, that's exactly what I was talkin' about earlier. One of the most memorable scenes in WWE to me.

Regarding Cena:
So he just got grazed, huh? Well, it's for the best. I think even the kid viewers at home would call bullshit if Cena came back from that hit at all.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 15, 2008)

Shirker said:


> *Shane and Steph were making yet another announcement about "Working together as a company" whilst the boss, Vince Mcmahon, was out. Talking about how they haven't been pleased with what was going on. blah, blah.
> 
> They finished by saying "Have a great show. We'll be watching." The camera immediately switches to Shawn Michaels and Jericho mauling eachother. You had to see it.*
> EDIT*
> Nice speech by John. Been a long time since we've seen him pissed. A bit of the old Cena seems to be attempting to break out.



Yeah, I LOL when that happened. Not even 10 seconds after Shane and Steph had asked everybody to stop the violence and foolishness, Jericho and Shawn were going at it. Im 100% sure that Steph and Shane will indeed be on RAW next week. And Steph look gorgeous, by the way...

I like when Rhodes and Dibiase are going. The match with JBL vs CTC was pretty good. Cena vs JBL at the G.A.B will be a awesome match, I have no doubt about it.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 15, 2008)

According to WrestlingEdge.com, The Hardyz will reunite and take on Miz and Morrison on ECW tonight.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 15, 2008)

No need to even need a great source like that, they were promoting it on Raw via ECW commercials.

And ha, that sounds more exciting then Sunday's PPV. 

Course I'm probably just gonna watch some ROH instead. I just can't get into ECW with their current direction.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 15, 2008)

I don't like how these guys are being called up to ECW. It makes the brand look incredibly weak. That Ricky Ortiz guy was horrible in his debut. Chris Harris was rusty and his name Branden Walker isn't doing any favors. I expect ECW to call yet another crappy wrestler that will beat Estrada who is a awesome character.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 15, 2008)

WWE simply doesn't know how to debut rookies. Calling up someone new and having them defeat the likes of Hardcore Holly in a boring 7 minute match is not gonna get somebody over. Nobody cares about that shit. Not to go back to the ROHbotism, but they had a guy from Japan debut on the last show against one of the tag champs. He didn't go over, instead they had an excellent 15-20 minute competitive match. The kid wouldn't stay down and lost via submission. You don't go through the cliche "undefeated blue chipper rookie" angle and everybody looks strong.


----------



## King (Jul 15, 2008)

Ted Dibiase = Randy Orton Rip-Off.

Cena is so boring saying the same thing every week.
Fake thugs. .

Batista getting the championship, once again, is a little more exciting.
And I swear to god, I rofled at the fact that some newbie like CM Punk is champion.

Triple H being champion is actually better, but I still think Edge should have the champion because of the storylines that were involved with him cheating everyone out of a chance of getting his championship. I hope he wins this Sunday.

When is 'Taker going to be back?

/rantover


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 15, 2008)

Why is Ted an Orton ripoff? Because they have similar tights? WWE rarely uses unique sets of ringgear. With the exception of Cena, everyone is a variation of one of the 3 ringgear the WWE uses. Unless you mean cocky "new generation" heel riding the coattails of family... which wasn't exactly unique to Orton anyway...

Can't disagree with the Cena comment. 

How is Batista getting the title more exciting exactly? We've seen what he can do as a face champion. Unless he made a heel turn, it's more of the same. How is Punk a "newbie" exactly? He's been in the business about as long as Batista and it's not like it's his rookie year. And it's not as if he doesn't have a best selling T-shirt or anything. It's not like he debuted last week...

Taker was BASHISHED from the WWE. He's NEVER coming back~!

Taker needs a damn break. The Deadman gimmick as far as his feuds go is becoming too stale and generic. Same feuds over and over. Course that's kinda the writing team's fault.


----------



## Violence Fight (Jul 15, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> How is Batista getting the title more exciting exactly? We've seen what he can do as a face champion. Unless he made a heel turn, it's more of the same. How is Punk a "newbie" exactly? He's been in the business about as long as Batista and it's not like it's his rookie year. And it's not as if he doesn't have a best selling T-shirt or anything. It's not like he debuted last week...



Calm down, he's just mad that Punk is Straight Edge and Better than Him ;p

Seriously though, Punk can go. The only reason he doesn't "Fit the Bill" as champion is that the WWE, and Vince in particular, likes these MASSIVE "Supermen" characters that seem larger than life. Honestly with the way the drug and wellness policy has been going, they could do so much with Punk's Straight Edge thing that it isn't even funny.

Oh Well, In B4 Punk jobs to Batista at GAB.(Side note: Raw had a dark match Main Event in which Batista Squashed punk in around 7 minutes with a spinebuster from what I'm hearing..)


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 15, 2008)

I've heard varying reports that suggested 1-3 minutes. Nice to see they were GREATLY exaggerated... =)


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jul 15, 2008)

I like CM punk, i hope he'll still champion after BASH. 
I wonder what Santino will do next week lol.


----------



## RodMack (Jul 15, 2008)

How long can Santino last jobbing?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 15, 2008)

I have a feeling that Punk is definitly losing his title at the Bash.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 15, 2008)

Tony Atlas... He reminds me of George Foreman.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 15, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I have a feeling that Punk is definitly losing his title at the Bash.



What makes you think that? I'll admit I'm not confident he'll come out champ, but with even stevens rules he has a shot. But I'd love to know why you think Punk will DEF lose?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 16, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> WWE simply doesn't know how to debut rookies. Calling up someone new and having them defeat the likes of Hardcore Holly in a boring 7 minute match is not gonna get somebody over. Nobody cares about that shit. Not to go back to the ROHbotism, but they had a guy from Japan debut on the last show against one of the tag champs. He didn't go over, instead they had an excellent 15-20 minute competitive match. The kid wouldn't stay down and lost via submission. You don't go through the cliche "undefeated blue chipper rookie" angle and everybody looks strong.


Matt Sydal and Colin Delany say otherwise. And really though, the last time they used the blue-chipper rookie gimmick was when Orton debuted.



King said:


> Cena is so boring saying the same thing every week.
> Fake thugs. .


Maybe you should actually try *watching* the fucking show for once before spouting off ignorant, baseless bullshit like this.



> Batista getting the championship, once again, is a little more exciting.
> And I swear to god, I rofled at the fact that some newbie like CM Punk is champion.


As much as I think Punk is overrated and don't like him at all, how is Batista "a little more exciting"?



> *Triple H being champion is actually better*, but I still think Edge should have the champion because of the storylines that were involved with him cheating everyone out of a chance of getting his championship. I hope he wins this Sunday.




Triple H is a crappy champion and has been for years outside of 2000.



RodMack said:


> How long can Santino last jobbing?


As long as he's insanely funny?


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 16, 2008)

Well maybe not the same thing, but there seems to be 2 types of rookies who debut from development. Undefeated Streak Faces or Cocky Heels. Kofi, Bourne (yes I know he lost to Knox, but more or less he's gone over everyone) and those other new guys just from ECW.

Santino is great and really outside of him, Punk and Jericho... no other reason to watch Raw. I would not wanna trade the comedy aspect of Santino for a "serious competitor" at all. Basically all you'd have is Carlito.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 16, 2008)

Ick. I'd never watch anything just because Punk was there. I'd rather watch golf and I fucking *hate* golf.

As for your rookie comment, I forgot if Cody had an undefeated streak when he debuted(I only count 'em if the 'E makes a committed effort to remind people they're on a winning streak) because he jobbed to Orton like 2 or 3 times, IIRC.


----------



## Violence Fight (Jul 16, 2008)

Ever since I found this guy streaming Indy Promotions on Justin.tv, I haven't watched raw or ECW. 

Getting spoiled on Chikara, CZW, IWA and PWG.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 16, 2008)

Yeah I don't know if I was suggesting all of them, but there seems to be a rather decent amount. Then they slap belts on them in hope of getting over. Hello Kofi! 

I'm probably gonna need to catch up the remaining few WSX episodes. So nice to see Evans and Dragongate on something that isn't ROH.


----------



## King (Jul 16, 2008)

Taker is not "banished" from WWE. It was a kayfabe storyline, meaning they pull him out of WWE for a short time by using a storyline like this, so that he may take a break.

----



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Maybe you should actually try *watching* the fucking show for once before spouting off ignorant, baseless bullshit like this.



.

Wow. Great arguement.


----------



## Carly (Jul 16, 2008)

I think kane will interfere and cost Batista the title at GAB.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 16, 2008)

King said:


> .
> 
> Wow. Great arguement.


Yeah, it's not worth the effort when someone like you can't be bothered to not think like a dumbass. As a matter of fact, why don't you try actually backing up what I called you out on, eh? Course, you and I both know that you can't and that's why you didn't when you responded.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 16, 2008)

ECW was a decent show last night. The main event got some time as well. I was shocked when Matt Sydal beat Chavo Guerrero.


----------



## Broleta (Jul 16, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> ECW was a decent show last night. The main event got some time as well. I was shocked when Matt Sydal beat Chavo Guerrero.



Yeah man ECW was pretty good I thought. The only bad match was Mike Knox vs. Shannon Moore imo. Glad to see Bourne getting a push.


----------



## Carly (Jul 16, 2008)

It was a really good long tag match. I didn't expect Miz and Morrison to look so strong like they did against The Hardyz. I kept thinking they would job them out. But instead it looks like they had an awesome match and just lost. They still gave Hardys all they had and have one win over them from the draft show already. Maybe a near future tie breaker in a TLC of some sort can be set up.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm dying to see the Hardyz feud with Miz and Morrison for the Tag Team Titles. A Ladder Match at SummerSlam would be nice for the belts. Matt is still US Champion though and it would be pointless if he's still holding the belt. I don't mind Matt as a double champion but I know that if him and Jeff win the Tag Team Titles, the US Title will be buried if he doesn't lose it to someone else.


----------



## King (Jul 16, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Yeah, it's not worth the effort when someone like you can't be bothered to not think like a dumbass. As a matter of fact, why don't you try actually backing up what I called you out on, eh? Course, you and I both know that you can't and that's why you didn't when you responded.



 

Those fake thugs are shit. WWE is stereotyping black people with these two and they suck at wrestling. They were brought up too quick and both of their characters are boring. They rely too much on their character and not enough on the actual wrestling, which, last I checked, this was a wrestling show.

Next time, why don't _you_ try to back yourself up when you argue _me_, mmkay newb?


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 16, 2008)

WWE doesn't do wrestling shows King. You clearly ARE NOT watching Raw if you believe that. 

That's what WWE cares about: characters. That's USA whole slogan. "Characters Welcome" And while Cryme Tyme does more skits then wrestling there is something very important that they have over most "new" tag teams: they are over. Everytime they do their "yeah yeah" line, the crowd is chanting it with them.

SD!/ECW are more wrestling shows then Raw will ever be. I think that's why so many were shocked when they were released. A tag team that was over as fuck, let go for no real reason.

And while their gimmick is nothing but a stereotype, without such they probably wouldn't have jobs. It's not like it's the first time. With the exception of Jimmy Wang Yang, have they EVER had a Japanese wrestler who gimmick wasn't being Japanese?

Raw a wrestling show? GET OUTTA HERE! 

Obviously this post was mostly LOLZ, but you know it's only a matter of time before they stop even bringing a wrestling ring to the shows...


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jul 16, 2008)

The old Days of Wrestling was better. With Hulk hogan, Ultimate Warrior, Randy Savage, Undertaker, the good ole days. The late 90s was good too. 

But now, it seems too drama oriented, and it looks soooo fake. whereas back then it seemed to be legit.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 16, 2008)

Bottom Line, the WWE just needs to focus on actual wrestling a little bit more. They usually focus on actual wrestling the most at PPV's. All the drama and storylines are cool and shit, but last time I remember first w in wwe stood for wrestling. Im not sayin they dont focus on wrestling, Im just saying they could do a better job.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't know if anyone mentioned this, but wasn't the SSP a banned move, or did Paul London just piss off Vinnie Mac


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Bottom Line, the WWE just needs to focus on actual wrestling a little bit more. They usually focus on actual wrestling the most at PPV's. All the drama and storylines are cool and shit, but last time I remember *first w in wwe stood for wrestling.* Im not sayin they dont focus on wrestling, Im just saying they could do a better job.



Actually, the first W stands for "World" but I know what you mean.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 17, 2008)

They also pass the E off as entertainment, but ya know...


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

Yeah, I smell what the RadishMan is cookin'.


----------



## Rock Lee (Jul 17, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> WWE doesn't do wrestling shows King. You clearly ARE NOT watching Raw if you believe that.
> 
> That's what WWE cares about: characters. That's USA whole slogan. "Characters Welcome" And while Cryme Tyme does more skits then wrestling there is something very important that they have over most "new" tag teams: they are over. Everytime they do their "yeah yeah" line, the crowd is chanting it with them.
> 
> ...



Nicely Said!


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 17, 2008)

Something from PWInsider on Punk/Batista

*Spoiler*: __ 



This Sunday at the Great American Bash, certain things are expected to happen. Chris Jericho vs. Shawn Michaels is expected to steal the show. Edge vs. Triple H, as a battle between arguably the top heel and babyface in the company, will headline the show. Mike Adamle is expected to screw up complicated names like Mark Henry and Tommy Dreamer. One thing that no one probably expected to happen, but has come to pass, is how important the World Title Match between CM Punk and Batista will be. We're talking far more important than just being a Championship match. There's actually three people (well, two people and one group) with a lot of prove in this bout.

CM Punk. Obviously, it being Punk's first Pay-per-view title defense, there is quite a bit of pressure on him to deliver, and prove he is worthy of a main event push. Competing with matches like Jericho-Michaels and Edge-HHH, even a good performance with Batista will probably be overshadowed, making it harder to convince the skeptics that Punk is more than a "cult favorite". Punk has had good matches during his WWE run, but he has yet to have that great singles match that sets a wrestler apart from the pack. This isn't Ring Of Honor, he's not going to get 30 minutes to put one together either. He needs to show be belongs in the WWE main event mix, and put on a match that shows he is more than just an interim champion, and do it within the bounds WWE gives him to work within. Punk has a lot to prove in the eyes of many (including many behind the curtain) and the Bash is his first chance to make it happen.

Batista. When Batista went to Smackdown, many wondered how he would handle what many felt was a "demotion" at the time. For all his popularity, Batista was known for getting "boo-boo faced" when storylines and title pushes didn't go his way. However, over the course of his Smackdown run, Batista matured, accepting that he wasn't always going to be the champion, and wouldn't always be the focus of the company. He also learned to sell for his opponent, and that having a strong rival only makes him look better in the long run. Now, he's back on Raw, and in a match with a very different kind of opponent. Undertaker, and even Edge, could be seen as Batista's physical equal. Mark Henry and Great Khali were monsters. CM Punk is noticeably smaller than Batista, but unlike Rey Mysterio, being small isn't part of his gimmick. Batista can't just fling him around without killing Punk's standing (which one would assume is not in WWE's plans). Batista has to show that he can have a believable match with Punk and adapt to a different style. 

WWE Creative. A lot of skeptical CM Punk fans are wondering if he'll even emerge from the Bash as champion. Months of watching him lose to Chavo Guerrero and being beat up by Big Daddy V have many wondering when, not if, WWE screws over his title reign. It's almost as if Punk fans, conditioned to disappointment, aren't willing to enjoy this title run because "WWE's going to ruin it". WWE Creative can prove those fans wrong by giving Punk a strong showing at the Great American Bash. Sure, they can book a Kane run-in if they want. They don't even need to book a clean finish, or have Batista lose. Just put together a scenario that allows Punk and Batista to come out strong. The important thing is to not let Punk be "Orton'd" or end up with a World Title reign like Rey Mysterio had, one that ends up hurting the character more than helping it.



Good points and has got me interested in the match. Well moreso.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jul 17, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Something from PWInsider on Punk/Batista
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



All this buzz about the Bash got me interested  

Now I can't help but ponder how Punk will rise above the situation with all the pressure on his shoulders right now.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 17, 2008)

There's a promo on WWE.com of Punk talking about, presumely (is that a word?) after Raw. Talks about the naysayers and how Batista thinks he's gonna walk through him. I question why he isn't allowed to talk on Raw? While Punk is a solid worker and everything and while all the "anti-smarks" love to call him out on that... his real strength is in his mic work. And he RARELY got to showcase that on ECW. Let the man talk.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jul 17, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> There's a promo on WWE.com of Punk talking about, presumely (is that a word?) after Raw. Talks about the naysayers and how Batista thinks he's gonna walk through him. I question why he isn't allowed to talk on Raw? While Punk is a solid worker and everything and while all the "anti-smarks" love to call him out on that... his real strength is in his mic work. And he RARELY got to showcase that on ECW. Let the man talk.



Hopefully, with his promo on the website, the E will consider giving the man some more mic time.


----------



## King (Jul 17, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> WWE doesn't do wrestling shows King. You clearly ARE NOT watching Raw if you believe that.
> 
> That's what WWE cares about: characters. That's USA whole slogan. "Characters Welcome" And while Cryme Tyme does more skits then wrestling there is something very important that they have over most "new" tag teams: they are over. Everytime they do their "yeah yeah" line, the crowd is chanting it with them.
> 
> ...




:rofl

World *Wrestling* Entertainment not a wrestling show? I laughed from the beginning of that post right to the end. That's like saying NFL is not a football show.

Sorry, but no.

/quotedpostisfail


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 17, 2008)

King said:


> Those fake thugs are shit. WWE is stereotyping black people with these two and they suck at wrestling. They were brought up too quick and both of their characters are boring. They rely too much on their character and not enough on the actual wrestling, which, last I checked, this was a wrestling show.
> 
> Next time, why don't _you_ try to back yourself up when you argue _me_, mmkay newb?


BWAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHHA!!!!!

Are you freakin' SERIOUS? I wasn't even talking about fucking Cryme Time in the first place. I had a feeling that I was right about you ducking what I called you out on, but damn, to own yourself like that is fucking classic, dude. Maybe next time, you should take some reading comprehension classes because you're making it way too easy to make you look like a retard.


----------



## Broleta (Jul 17, 2008)

King said:


> World *Wrestling* Entertainment not a wrestling show?



That's right. They don't even call themselves a wrestling company anymore. They call themselves a Sports Entertainment company. World Wrestling *Entertainment*.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 17, 2008)

WWE does not use the words "wrestling" or "wrestler". Nope they are "SUPERSTARS".

The sad part is... you actually believe what you just typed. What exactly do freak accidents, money giveaways, movies, diva searches, reality programs, etc. have to do with wrestling? That's because they are not a wrestling company. Monday Night Raw is a 2-hour variety show. They have various skits and it gives us many genres from comedy, drama to horror (Cena matches). The WWE is a media company. As mentioned above they deal with "Sports Entertainment" along with a slew of other garbage like Films, CDs, Licensing, etc. None of which are wrestling.

Call me when Vince refers to anyone as a wrestler. Until then, not wrestling.

I don't know the code for the slap smiley Shadow likes to use, but now would be a good time to use it. >_>


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 17, 2008)

I like the GAB this year. This PPV has been crappy for years but now is so unpredictable. They have a pretty solid card with a couple of potential show stealers. 

SummerSlam should be good this year if WWE continues their awesome booking.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 17, 2008)

New match been added. Four Way for the Tag Titles (MNM, Finlay and Son, Edge Heads, Biscuits n Gravy)


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 17, 2008)

Finlay's carreer isn't going nowhere far as long as he's with Hornswoggle. Then again, if they were to win the titles this sunday, I'd feel like an idiot.


----------



## Broleta (Jul 17, 2008)

Holy shit Biscuits and Gravy on PPV! There is a god!


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 17, 2008)

Finlay and Horny will get the WWE Tag Team Titles. They will have a short reign though. The Edgeheads would be another good choice. They could have Hawkins and Ryder win with some help from Edge and Edge winning with some help from the Edgeheads. I think should still stick with Hawkins and Ryder.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 17, 2008)

^Hawkins and Ryder are so stale it's not even funny. They need an actual gimmick...fast!


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 17, 2008)

WWE dropped the ball big time on Hawkins and Ryder. They were just there to get their ass beat. I was hoping the would win the Tag Team Title down the line.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 17, 2008)

It's weird. As the Majors they were a bland face team. So they join Edge and just become bland heel team who does errands. I have no faith in the WWE tag division though. MNM is it really.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 17, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Finlay's carreer isn't going nowhere far as long as he's with Hornswoggle. Then again, if they were to win the titles this sunday, I'd feel like an idiot.


Finlay's almost 50, dude. For him, being on TV and actually being protected for the most part since he returned, is a shitload more than what he had in his career before. Not to mention the fact that he's over with the crowd with Hornswaggle, as well.



> I don't know the code for the slap smiley Shadow likes to use, but now would be a good time to use it.


Facepalm? it's just : facepalm with no spaces.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 17, 2008)

The Edge and Vickie angle is really crossing the line now. This is quite distasteful. Not as bad as Katie Vick though.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 17, 2008)

The Edge/Vickie angle has always been distasteful.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 17, 2008)

How is Edge/Vicki "distasteful"?


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 17, 2008)

Do you like watching Edge and Vickie make out? Vickie is just disgusting and she gains more weight each week. And what's with the wheel chair?


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 17, 2008)

Would it be "tasteful" if he was groping a hot chick?

At least people aren't still saying it's disrespectful to Eddie. That's just moronic.

It's supposed to make you cringe and go ick. I don't like watching ANYBODY makeout. If there's kissing to be done and I'm not doing it... it's not really an interest to me.

The Wheelchair is just her overselling an injury. Heels do that. Kurt did it in the SAME DAMN ROLE a few years back.

She's the best heel going right now.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 17, 2008)

That doesn't explain her horrible acting. She's just plain bad. She gets "X-Pac Heat" because she banned Taker from Smackdown.


----------



## Violence Fight (Jul 17, 2008)

King said:


> :rofl
> 
> World *Wrestling* Entertainment not a wrestling show? I laughed from the beginning of that post right to the end. That's like saying NFL is not a football show.
> 
> ...



Holy Crap, I just watched Steve Corino's interview on this, and I get to bust it out Immediately? LUCKY~!


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 17, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> Do you like watching Edge and Vickie make out? Vickie is just disgusting and she gains more weight each week. And what's with the wheel chair?


Trust me when I say I've seen a LOT worse. They're heels doing things to get heel heat, so why should it bother me?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 17, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> That doesn't explain her horrible acting. She's just plain bad. She gets "X-Pac Heat" because she banned Taker from Smackdown.


There's no such thing as "X-Pac heat" and the IWC needs to stop leaning on that crutch.


----------



## Violence Fight (Jul 17, 2008)

Edited: Might have jumped the gun a bit.


----------



## Rock Lee (Jul 17, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> That doesn't explain her horrible acting. She's just plain bad. *She gets "X-Pac Heat*" because she banned Taker from Smackdown.



That's what i have always thought about her heat.People boo her because they don't want to hear her annoying, whiny voice or see her on TV.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 17, 2008)

X-Pac heat IMO is just a term people use to downplay someone's heat. Basically a heel someone doesn't like, but they say they get that heat to discredit them "playing a heel."

How can you tell if someone is being booed for what reason. Heat is heat. "People are booing him because they hate the actor and want him to go away." I thought that was the point. You dislike them. Disecting things like "actor" and "on-screen character" is just bothersome. If they get heat, they're doing their job. Better to get a reaction then silence.

As far as Vickie goes, that's what makes her a great heel. We're in an age where there are very few true heels. Most heels get pops! Vickie and Edge are some of the few true heels left within the WWE.


----------



## Rock Lee (Jul 17, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> X-Pac heat IMO is just a term people use to downplay someone's heat. Basically a heel someone doesn't like, but they say they get that heat to discredit them "playing a heel."
> 
> How can you tell if someone is being booed for what reason. Heat is heat. "People are booing him because they hate the actor and want him to go away." I thought that was the point. You dislike them. Disecting things like "actor" and "on-screen character" is just bothersome. If they get heat, they're doing their job. Better to get a reaction then silence.
> 
> As far as Vickie goes, that's what makes her a great heel. We're in an age where there are very few true heels. Most heels get pops! Vickie and Edge are some of the few true heels left within the WWE.



That's your opinion but honestly she suck as a heel,a good heel is someone that is doing there job so good at being a heel christain,rock etc that you will boo becuase they are doing a good job at being a heel.Vickie is annoying, her acting skills suck people boo her because they don't want to see her on tv.



> *that's what makes her a great heel*


Just f**king wow!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 17, 2008)

Rock was great as a heel at first, but his run during 03 was a failed heel turn because he was getting face pops over Hogan, Austin and Buttberg. A true heel gets pops for their face opponents no matter. Edge did it during the height of Cena's hate. Something no one else could do.

Vickie may not be a great actress, but is anyone within WWE? Acting is a requirement, but it's not like these guys are gonna win any kind of award for their performances outside the ring.

People get booed because they are not liked. That's the whole point. Since Vickie does it... she is a great heel IMO. "Excuse Me" gets more heat then ANYTHING in wrestling. People may find her annoying, but that's a great way to get heat. I just never bought the "selective heat" that people use. "They boo her because they don't want her on TV." Okay... let's look at Edge. What makes his heat different? I don't get it. Do they not really dislike Edge then?

---

That's one thing that's always annoyed me about TNA. Booking PPV matches the night after the PPV. Why can't they happen now? Tables is a downgrade from FMM, but hey.

Super Eric... this kinda crap... gotta love it.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 17, 2008)

^Thats ridiculous. If a heel gets loud pops, then hes a bad heel? That just means hes so over that they should just continue the heel run before even considering a face turn. Fans don't care about faces or heels anymore. They just care about the characters and their in-ring abilities and mic skills.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2008)

I haven't watched wrestling in ages, but I turned on the TNA Impact out of curiosity tonight.  And I have to say...it's fucking stupid.  The story lines are terrible and the wrestling matches are poor.  That Diva match was ridiculous...what a waste of time.


----------



## Violence Fight (Jul 17, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> ^Thats ridiculous. If a heel gets loud pops, then hes a bad heel? That just means hes so over that they should just continue the heel run before even considering a face turn. Fans don't care about faces or heels anymore. They just care about the characters and their in-ring abilities and mic skills.



Heel's are supposed to be hated. You don't want the heel to be "Over", you don't want the crowd to pop for him. You want the crowd to hate them. You want the crowd to boo them out of the arena. 

Look at ECW One Night Stand with RVD vs. Cena.

CENA got MASSIVE Heel heat from the crowd for even walking through the curtains. Even when he did his moves that would get huge ovations from RAW, the fans booed the shit out of him. Its very blatantly obvious when they exchanged punches and it was like

*RVD Hits* "YEAAAH!"
*Cena Hits* "BOOOOO!"
*RVD* "YEAH!"
*Cena* "BOOOOO!"


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 17, 2008)

How was the "diva" match a waste of time? It was for the next contender for the title. Earning a title match is a waste of time now?

Heels FAIL if they get pops. That is what a face is supposed to do. A heel needs to be over as a HEEL. They need to be booed. Faces get cheered. Take the Cena heat for instance. Kurt Angle was being cheered over Cena. Kurt was the bad guy. You're not supposed to cheer the bad guy. So Kurt in essence failed as a heel. He did his best by going as far as bashing the military, but the fans didn't want it.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 17, 2008)

I know people that hate Edge with a REAL passion because of his character. Does that mean he gets X-Pac heat? There is no X-Pac heat like said before. Heels are supposed to get "get the fuck off my TV screen NOW" type reactions.


----------



## Violence Fight (Jul 17, 2008)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> I know people that hate Edge with a REAL passion because of his character. Does that mean he gets X-Pac heat? There is no X-Pac heat like said before. Heels are supposed to get "get the fuck off my TV screen NOW" type reactions.



"X-Pac Heat" is supposed to be when the crowd legitimately hates the person outside of their character.

I'm trying not to rage at the term "DIVA" Match. Ugh, such a horrible term.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 17, 2008)

We live in an Era of Unwatchable Faces. NWO, Stone Cold and Rock sorta ruined the face/heel divide. Bad asses are what people like to cheer for. We can't talk smack or whip ass, so we live through them. They seemingly don't know how to make faces that get cheered. Even the beloved Cena only got cheers because he was a bad ass. Faces today are bland and boring, so it only makes the entertaining heels that much more likely to get pops.

I mean seriously. You have HHH making fun of Cena, and he just TAKES IT. Why would you cheer for Cena for being a bitch when HHH was talking awesome? You don't.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 17, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> ^Thats ridiculous. If a heel gets loud pops, then hes a bad heel? That just means hes so over that they should just continue the heel run before even considering a face turn. Fans don't care about faces or heels anymore. They just care about the characters and their in-ring abilities and mic skills.


Wait, so instead of having a clear line dividing who to cheer and who to boo, we're supposed to just sit on our hands and clap politely? How is booing not showing that you care about the character? And honestly, mic skills? What the hell, dude? If pro wrestling audiences didn't care about faces and heels anymore, what the fuck is the point of having guys get on the mic if it's going to be the same shit said over and over again because there's no good guy or bad guy?



Violence Fight said:


> Heel's are supposed to be hated. You don't want the heel to be "Over", you don't want the crowd to pop for him. You want the crowd to hate them. You want the crowd to boo them out of the arena.
> 
> Look at ECW One Night Stand with RVD vs. Cena.
> 
> ...


Definitely repping you for this.



> I mean seriously. You have HHH making fun of Cena, and he just TAKES IT. Why would you cheer for Cena for being a bitch when HHH was talking awesome? You don't.


In all fairness, it was set-up to be like that to make the finish of the WM 22 match memorable. Going back over their promos on each other before Night of Champions, Cena didn't sit there and take it when Hunter started going on his lil "You can't wrestle" remarks and actually responded back and cut him off. 



> How was the "diva" match a waste of time? It was for the next contender for the title. Earning a title match is a waste of time now?


I wouldn't have called it a "waste of time", but the match did suck balls, though. Sloppy as hell with blown spots galore, it felt like I was watching another Kaz match.


----------



## SilverCross (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jul 18, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Wait, so instead of having a clear line dividing who to cheer and who to boo, we're supposed to just sit on our hands and clap politely? How is booing not showing that you care about the character? And honestly, mic skills? What the hell, dude? If pro wrestling audiences didn't care about faces and heels anymore, what the fuck is the point of having guys get on the mic if it's going to be the same shit said over and over again because there's no good guy or bad guy?



He was just pointing out that it's harder to tell an audience what to do nowadays. They're way more fickle. Fans were cheering for Orton over Cena during their feud even though Orton is a great heel and draws huge heat. 

It's also nearly impossible to get old established vets over as heels nowadays. Look at Jericho. He's acting like a whiny cunt, a great heel tactic, but still you hear "Y2J" cheers in between the boos because so many people respect his career and accomplishments.

Same goes for the Big Show. He returned as a heel at No Way Out, cutting a great heel promo on Mayweather, but the crowd took to him anyway because they liked him. They ended up making him the face in the feud as a result. That was an instance of the audience telling the company who's a face and who's a heel.

Obviously faces and heels still exist, and to cheer/boo for them appropriately is definitely the way to show that they're doing a great job, but it seems a lot of smarks are unwilling to boo the heels that they respect as athletes and will often cheer for them over the face.


----------



## Rock Lee (Jul 18, 2008)

I remember in wcw when they bought master p's no limit soldier faction in and they were suppose to be the faces but they crowd cheered for the west texas rednecks and they had to dropped the whole thing because of that.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 18, 2008)

Let's not overrate Jericho. His heel run thus far has been lacking. Half the time he gets no reaction and he only gets some kinda response with regards to HBK. You can blame many things. Fans wanting to cheer Jericho as a heel. Or perhaps these newer fans don't remember a Jericho that was awesome. All the Cena Kids obviously only saw the latter years Jericho, who was really phoning it in and never amounted to much.

Orton was a good heel, but people seem to overrate his heat level. But fans cheering Cena's opponent doesn't always hafta do with them as much as it is with Cena. Afterall they cheered Shelton over him. Sometimes the chants have nothing to do with the opponent. "Let's Go Cena! Cena Sucks" for example.

Big Show was returning as well. A surprise return. So that could be attributed to his warm welcome. It was a different program really. Mayweather comes into the WWE and starts something where he had no business. They were booking Big Show as the heel, when he wasn't really acting like one. Mayweather hiding behind a possee and running when Show got mad. Not exactly babyface tactics.

There aren't many legit heels in the WWE. Edge/Vickie are the top, but the crop isn't there. JBL is a given. Who else on Raw is a legit heel? Priceless isn't really over in that regard. Turning on Holly? Nobody cares about Holly. Kane? Nobody takes him seriously. Hafta see how he develops if they're even continuing his storyline. Burchill isn't over. There's Jericho, but as I said... he's not exactly top heel material right now. Hopefully Orton comes back because while he wasn't as big a heel as someone in his spot should've been, he at least had presence unlike Jericho.

I want Punk to be heel, but my smark goggles know better.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 18, 2008)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> I know people that hate Edge with a REAL passion because of his character. Does that mean he gets X-Pac heat? There is no X-Pac heat like said before. *Heels are supposed to get "get the fuck off my TV screen NOW" type reactions*.



Kinda like HHH and the whole "Mcmahon-Hemsley Regime" shit back in 2000. During that time, HHH was a true heel, because people really could not stand the fucking sight of him and Steph. I hated the bastard with all my heart, which is ironic, because back in 98 to early 99, I loved the guy.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 18, 2008)

Matt Hardy vs. Shelton Benjamin for the US Title was announced for the Great American Bash on Smackdown.


----------



## Broleta (Jul 18, 2008)

Man I really enjoyed smackdown this week. Triple H for the first time actually entertained me with his current persona lol. Kennedy/Umaga was a great match but I was hoping they'd continue the Kennedy/MVP thing they started last week.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 18, 2008)

Im really worried about the direction that WWE is taking MVP.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 18, 2008)

True, hasn't been the same since he lost the title. Lost really. I remember everyone was saying he'd be in the main event on the cusp of a WM program with HHH...


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 18, 2008)

HHH will most likely get into a program with Jeff Hardy after the GAB. Let's hope MVP goes after the WWE Title after that is over.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jul 18, 2008)

That US title run did wonders for MVP specifically in the earlier stages with the big Benoit feud followed by the Matt Hardy one. It really made him look like a true world title contender.

Now he's just kind of treading water. 

It looks like Jeff Hardy or the Big Show are the most likely world title contenders to face Triple H after the Bash, assuming Triple H retains.



RadishMan said:


> Let's not overrate Jericho. His heel run thus far has been lacking. Half the time he gets no reaction and he only gets some kinda response with regards to HBK. You can blame many things. Fans wanting to cheer Jericho as a heel. Or perhaps these newer fans don't remember a Jericho that was awesome. All the Cena Kids obviously only saw the latter years Jericho, who was really phoning it in and never amounted to much.



A lot of it probably has to do with the nature of the storyline too though. I mean, if you look at it, Jericho's more or less in the right with HBK faking the injury and so forth, so it probably doesn't make sense to them to boo him for that. 

Really, the angle has storytelling at a higher level than anything else in the WWE right now, but in a "sports" industry where everything is measured in cheers and boos it's not doing its job.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm just curious about people's feelings about this.

What was your favorite wrestling era?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 18, 2008)

The mid-80's to about '94, for me. I personally hated most of the NWO/Attitude Era even though one of favorite wrestlers of all-time was heavily involved in it(Steve Austin).


----------



## konohakartel (Jul 18, 2008)

wow Kennedy had a good match 2nite....looks like he might git a decent push soon.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 18, 2008)

96-01. Gotta love Shawn Michaels as World Champion. Not to mention Hart Foundation, the birth of Stone Cold and the real life and kayfabe rivalry between Bret Hart and HBK. It was all amazing stuff. I miss Bulldog and Owen so much. The Attitude era is probably my favourite era ever though for the simple fact of The Rock and HHH and other presitigous top champions like Undertaker, Mankind and Angle.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 18, 2008)

LouDAgreat said:


> I'm just curious about people's feelings about this.
> 
> What was your favorite wrestling era?



I don't remember years, really. I first started watching when I saw Mankind versus Undertaker in Hell in a Cell, so from then to about the early '00s.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 18, 2008)

LouDAgreat said:


> I'm just curious about people's feelings about this.
> 
> What was your favorite wrestling era?



My favorite era, hands down, is the Attitude Era, from 98 to mid 01. The reason why is because of the unpredictability, and great storylines. Back then, the WWE was not afraid to push the envelope, and here's proof...


Everybody is entitled to their own opinions


----------



## konohakartel (Jul 18, 2008)

is it just me or do too many wrestlers use neck breaker variations as finishers??


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 18, 2008)

Well, since there's only 3 different types of moves you can use without doing high-flying stuff(breakers, slams, and suplexes), it's not shocking at all.


----------



## konohakartel (Jul 18, 2008)

true...but Miz and Morrison both use neck breaker variations. and theyre on the same team!!!


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 18, 2008)

By God! Vickie Can Scream!


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 18, 2008)

It's a visual thing. Stuff that seemingly hurts the neck feels more like a match-ender than say a shoulder-breaker.

Oh, I forgot to add bombs to the list. Damn old age...


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 18, 2008)

I've barley been a fan long enough to lay claim to more then one era. So really it's Attitude vs. The Current UnWatchable Face Era. No contest really. Although I'm probably enjoying ROH this year as much as I ever did the Austin Era.


----------



## konohakartel (Jul 18, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> By God! Vickie Can Scream!



i know right??

I wonder what theyre gonna do with the wedding planner??  I know she a development girl. Wonder if she just a pretty face or legit and this was the best way to get her into a decent story line.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 18, 2008)

Edge layed his pimp hand and she couldn't resist. Edge's pimp hand should not be underestimated. Ask Matt Hardy.

I hope Maryse becomes Edge's valet.


----------



## nanni (Jul 18, 2008)

i was hoping the brother's would get a real match ..but no dice


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 18, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> Edge layed his pimp hand and she couldn't resist. *Edge's pimp hand should not be underestimated. Ask Matt Hardy*.
> 
> I hope Maryse becomes Edge's valet.



Speaking of these two, did Edge and Matt make up? I think I saw Matt on Edge's myspace, listed as one of his friends.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 18, 2008)

Sucks hard for Matt in the scheme of things.

He's jobbed so often to Edge. It's gotta be a bitter pill.


----------



## Violence Fight (Jul 19, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Well, since there's only 3 different types of moves you can use without doing high-flying stuff(breakers, slams, and suplexes) *that aren't banned by Vince*, it's not shocking at all.



Fix'd ;p


No, he's right though. Seeing as the WWE doesn't allow any-most moves that could be Sheer-Drop inclined as they fear for the safety of their entertainers, there's not much to choose from. Hell, until recently even the shooting star press was supposedly a "Banned Move". I guess they lifted the ban because Sydal's SSP is too beautiful.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 19, 2008)

Violence Fight said:


> Fix'd ;p
> 
> 
> No, he's right though. Seeing as the WWE doesn't allow any-most moves that could be Sheer-Drop inclined as they fear for the safety of their entertainers, there's not much to choose from. Hell, until recently even the shooting star press was supposedly a "Banned Move". I guess they lifted the ban because Sydal's SSP is too beautiful.



Kidman's SSP>Sydal's SSP. It's a fact, but I gotta give credit to Sydal though. His SSP is so smooth and beautiful. Oh, and RVD's Frog Splash>Eddies. That doesnt have anything to do with the convo, but I just felt like sayin that.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 19, 2008)

Eddie's is a lot more crisp straight forward, but RVD's just looks special and of course the way he sells it as if it hurts him about as much.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 19, 2008)

Yeah, plus the fact it always looks like he gets MAD airtime when he does it.


----------



## SilverCross (Jul 19, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Kidman's SSP>Sydal's SSP. It's a fact, but I gotta give credit to Sydal though. His SSP is so smooth and beautiful. Oh, and RVD's Frog Splash>Eddies. That doesnt have anything to do with the convo, but I just felt like sayin that.



i was watching clips of that the other day, i do miss kidman and his SSP


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 19, 2008)

Violence Fight said:


> Fix'd ;p
> 
> 
> No, he's right though. Seeing as the WWE doesn't allow any-most moves that could be Sheer-Drop inclined as they fear for the safety of their entertainers, there's not much to choose from. Hell, until recently even the shooting star press was supposedly a "Banned Move". I guess they lifted the ban because Sydal's SSP is too beautiful.




Not exactly where I was going with that...


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 19, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Speaking of these two, did Edge and Matt make up? I think I saw Matt on Edge's myspace, listed as one of his friends.



I'm sure that Matt and Lita made up. Not sure about Edge though. They probably put that behind them already.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 19, 2008)

Edge was on the "Twist of Fate: The Matt and Jeff Hardy story" dvd, so maybe they did make up. Speaking of Hardy, does anybody know what kind of drug Jeff took that led to him being suspended this year?


----------



## konohakartel (Jul 19, 2008)

well im pretty sure it wasnt steriods...there would have been a huge media blitz on that..odds are it was some sort of painkillers and/or liquor. Weed would have gotten him fined not suspended. With the type of wrestling he does painkillers seem more likely plus i heard he is trying to change up his style so as to not put as much of a strain on himself.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 19, 2008)

I heard he used to do Crystal Meth a couple of years ago, which led to his very first suspension.


----------



## konohakartel (Jul 19, 2008)

a country boy doing crystalmeth...sounds about right.


and back to the moves thing i think the ssp was banned because of how it could fuck up and you either hurt urself (by not finishing the rotation and landing on ur neck a la brock lesnar) or overshooting and driving your knees into your opponent and causing some serious damage.

RVD 5 star had some serious hangtime and he was able to turn mid air. Eddys was flawless except for that 1 time.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 20, 2008)

I just read that drugs Jeff took that led to him being suspended was Painkillers.


----------



## Broleta (Jul 20, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I just read that drugs Jeff took that led to him being suspended was Painkillers.



Makes sense I guess. I feel bad for him because he was really going places at the time he got suspended. Then again he has himself to blame for taking them in the first place.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 20, 2008)

They should pay these guys more money. They have it just as tough as pro athletes.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 20, 2008)

You shouldn't go into pro-w for the $. Very few make it to the top and those guy probably make a million or so a year. Maybe a few in Cena's case. That's not worth it for the financial standpoint. Not when actors like the Rock probably make just as much if not more (I have no clue) for less effort. To be in the "business" you hafta love what you do IMO...

A guy like Hassan went in to get into acting. That I could see, but never long term.

I think Nigel's gonna lose it next Sunday.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 21, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> They should pay these guys more money. They have it just as tough as pro athletes.


I'd say they have it tougher since wrestlers have no off-season like the real sports. Hell, even MMA fighters get more rest than pro-wrestlers do.



> Not when actors like the Rock probably make just as much if not more (I have no clue) for less effort.


The Rock is a really bad example(IMHO) because he never had to go through what your average newbie actor had to in order to get to the point where he is because he had a built-in fanbase and backing from Vince instead of taking every bit part that's offered just because it's work and a way to get your name out there.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh yeah good point ha ha.

I only said that because I recall Monsoon used to say "if you're in this for the money, you're an idiot" and I just thought it was weird because it didn't seem like they made that much...

Any of you guys sides probably VF ever seen Human Tornado?

Turn 16 Extended Preview

Too awesome.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 21, 2008)

I was about 100% sure that Cena was gonna beat JBL last night. Im shocked he didn't. Seems like this fued is far from over.

A Punk/Kane feud seems to be on the rise. Honestly, depending on how Kane is booked(he's supposed to put his mask back on soon) the feud _might_ be good.

Most of my predictions were wrong.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jul 21, 2008)

I see them going in one of two directions for Summerslam:

- Cena/JBL/CM Punk Triple Threat for world title
- Batista/Kane

or

- Batista/Kane/CM Punk Triple Threat for world title
- Cena/JBL in some big stip match

It's great to see Punk retain the title through one PPV, now let's see if he can hang onto it through one of the big four.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 21, 2008)

The second scenerio is much more likely given that JBL's back isn't getting any better, so I think he'll want to go out with a bang(probably via HIAC) at SummerSlam.

DirecTV at Hooters went out before the damn show even started and didn't come back til an hour in(aka near the middle of the Jericho/HBK match, which was glorious because it was HBK getting his face beaten in). From what I saw, Cena/JBL was MOTN and a hell of a war for the most part, though I seriously coulda done without most of the goofy shit in the beginning.

Oh yeah, saw the Divas Title for the first time and damn is it hideous.


----------



## Broleta (Jul 21, 2008)

Man what a crappy PPV.

No more dirt sheet due to Major Brothers
Punk looked like a bitch
Shitty divas match with a weak finish
The first half of JBL/Cena had me laughing hard because it was so ridiculous. Might want to dub over commentary on your pre-taped segments to at least make them feel somewhat real next time.
Looks like Cena/JBL isnt over
Shitty ECW match
No Undertaker
Kane teases more


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 21, 2008)

JBL/Cena continues? Oh yeah, that's what you want...


----------



## konohakartel (Jul 21, 2008)

just read on WZ that Sydal can use the ssp becuase he is so good at it. At first officials wanted him to use a diff finisher but that 1 looked a lot like a Rey move. He showed them his ssp a buncha times and did it flawless each time. And that ladies and gentlemen is y Sydal uses the SSP.

now some Sydal goodness

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5Cq92RRMTw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hellion (Jul 21, 2008)

Damn Konoha you beat me to it.  I know Paul London is pissed.  I still find it weird because London never messed up the move, Brock Lesner messed up the move.


----------



## konohakartel (Jul 21, 2008)

lolz..he still uses his running one i think, less height less force.

Sandman was arrested last night at a bar. he was drunk and flinging glasses all over te place. He is being held for psychitric evaluation. WZ.com


----------



## Violence Fight (Jul 21, 2008)

konohakartel said:


> lolz..he still uses his running one i think, less height less force.
> 
> Sandman was arrested last night at a bar. he was drunk and flinging glasses all over te place. He is being held for psychitric evaluation. WZ.com



some idiot probably played "Enter Sandman" on the Jukebox and he had a flashback.


----------



## Rock Lee (Jul 21, 2008)

*TNA Wrestler Supposedly Requests His Release From The Company*



Hopefully that is a work, kaz is f**king awesome.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 21, 2008)

^That is supposedly a work.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 21, 2008)

If it isn't he probably saw Punk with the world title and said damn "I should have stayed"


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jul 21, 2008)

Violence Fight said:


> some idiot probably played "Enter Sandman" on the Jukebox and he had a flashback.



Add that to the boozing and he's bound to be on fire


----------



## Rock Lee (Jul 21, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> ^That is supposedly a work.



Thats good


----------



## Rock Lee (Jul 21, 2008)

I love how punk is talking about how is is trying to be a champion with integrity when he basically sneak in like a theift and beat a half dead edge for the title.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 21, 2008)

That is one of the bad things about TNA's taping schedule, it leaves no room for spontaneous things to happen, and come across as legit

Because he defends it constantly 

D'LO


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 21, 2008)

Vintage D'lo with the BEST FROGSPLASH of all time.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 21, 2008)

I like that clothesline he did.

BethXSantino pek

That was the first time since she debuted that I was attracted to Beth


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jul 21, 2008)

Kaze said:


> I like that clothesline he did.
> 
> BethXSantino pek
> 
> That was the first time since she debuted that I was attracted to Beth



Beth must be the dominant one between 'em. 

XD


----------



## Hellion (Jul 21, 2008)

I liked teh segment so much because that is almost always the way that I get my first kiss from a girl


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jul 21, 2008)

Unfortunately, I have yet to see it. The telecast is a bit delayed where I'm at. 

Either way, Santino on the mic = win


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 22, 2008)

Wow, what an awful PPV.

*Tag Opener*
Felt rushed and the Majors? I guess it's so Biscuits can chase on SD!, but taking it off MNM was balls...

*US Title*
Okay really. Shelton experiment still ongoing? I guess Matt can focus on the ECW title.

*ECW Title*
Dreamer vs. Big Man. Oh the fun. Shit match. Colin heel turn? Riight.

*HBK/Jericho*
Found this to be a rather flat outing. And the ending pissed me off when HBK wouldn't even lay down for Jericho, but the storyline makes more sense. Actually these intense feuds make sense with this. Oh you almost killed me. Lemme pin ya. Lemme kill ya. Makes sense that way. The finish went on FOREVER and they stalled for about 10 minutes after. I guess they needed to fill time...

*Divas Title*
First time I've witnessed Natalya in action. Actually enjoyed it whenever she was working Michelle over. Course since McCool is boning Taker, she gets the MMA legit SKILLZ and makes Natalya tap with ease. Meh.

*WHC*
Enjoyed this match for what it was. Nice seeing Punk in a high profile match. *sigh* Typical WWE bullshit. Rey Moistro v.2. Unless this turned into a "ha ha big monsters fight, I am the puppet master... SNAKE IN THE GRASS~!" heel turn from Punk, I hate it. Fuck you WWE.

*PLB*
This was beyond shit. And it seemed to go on forever. One of those matches that lasted about 15, but felt like 3 hours.  Shocked Cena lost, but it wasn't a "real" match, so it's okay I guess. Despite being thrown into a windsheild with a bad arm, Cena manages to bury the tag champs alone. Nice. I just couldn't get into this. Commentary might've helped.

*WWE*
Not sure if it was because I watched this and the PLB after Raw, but I had trouble staying awake during this match. I kept shrinking my player from fullscreen to see how much was left in the show. Just a boring match. Looks like we're back to HHH of the old days, not that I ever thought Edge was gonna win though.

PPV as a whole? Enjoyed the Punk/Batista match before the finish and thought the same about Jericho/HBK until the hour-long ending. Overall a pretty shit PPV, keeping the tradition from the past few months. Great American Bash has been the worst PPV annually for a while, sans the ECW abortion. Maybe they do it on purpose to fuck over WCW? I feel bad for anyone who spent $ on this.


----------



## nanni (Jul 22, 2008)

> Divas Title
> First time I've witnessed Natalya in action. Actually enjoyed it whenever she was working Michelle over. Course since McCool is boning Taker, she gets the MMA legit SKILLZ and makes Natalya tap with ease. Meh.


looks like more Canadian girls likes are going to have the title :/


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 22, 2008)

It seems like a feud with Batista and Cena is possibly happening. What are your thoughts?


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm not sure if it's gonna be a full-blown feud just yet. Afterall it's been rumored for Mania and it certainly wouldn't mean shit if they had matches before then. Probably gonna get a Chamber for SSlam with everyone surrounding the title. They can do a few bits in there without having a true match.


----------



## konohakartel (Jul 22, 2008)

this just in from WZ.com..when Sandman got arrested it took a freakin swat team....A SWAT team to arrest the Sandman..now that is fucking bad ass


----------



## Violence Fight (Jul 22, 2008)

Chikara Aniversario '08

Right Now.
That is all.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 22, 2008)

Twas a good watch.


----------



## konohakartel (Jul 23, 2008)

ok i just saw the ECW quick cut and i was impressed.

The new belt looks badass even tho it shows its not on the same level as the other belts..its silver but has that edgy feel that ECW should have. 

Finally Dreamer hits more than 2 offensive moves...still a squash match tho.

Evan Bourne grabbed his fuckin ankles while doing th ssp..wow


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 23, 2008)

He always does that I thought?

The belt looks good. Might be one of the best ones in the WWE.

SD! Summerslam Spoilers

*Spoiler*: __ 



HHH/Khali and Edge/Taker HIAC


----------



## konohakartel (Jul 23, 2008)

welll its the 1st time i noticed that..i had to rewrind to see it...


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



If the WWE title match goes last, that is utter bullshit. Some throwaway Khali title shot vs. one of the biggest feuds ending in HIAC? Yeah, if that happens...


----------



## Rivayir (Jul 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Triple H vs. Khali at SS...

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jul 23, 2008)

Lastier said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, SS got ruined somehow.


----------



## Rivayir (Jul 23, 2008)

Immortal Flame said:


> Damn, SS got ruined somehow.




*Spoiler*: __ 



The WWE has the choice between Jeff Hardy, MVP, Big Show, Umaga, Kennedy and Khali for the SS main event, and they choose Khali?


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jul 23, 2008)

Lastier said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> The WWE has the choice between Jeff Hardy, MVP, Big Show, Umaga, Kennedy and Khali for the SS main event, and they choose Khali?



I understand that they're trying to give him another push, but he needs more work. The guy can't even pull off a devastating clothesline that'll look convincing.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 23, 2008)

They aren't giving him a push. He's just one of the few HHH hasn't beat...


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 23, 2008)

The new ECW title looks fucking badass, don't ya think?


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 23, 2008)

Yep. But I also thought the old one was rather bland/ugly too.


----------



## Sarun (Jul 23, 2008)

Even if HHH hasn't beaten him yet, they could have given the title opportunity to Jeff.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 23, 2008)

SummerSlam will have a Hell in a Cell with Edge/Taker. I'm thinking RAW will have a very huge  main event at SummerSlam. Maybe a 6 Man Hell in a Cell?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 23, 2008)

Why give it to Jeff? This is obviously just a throwaway feud since RAW's going to be headlining the show possibly, so why waste Jeff in that role when, unlike Khali, he's probably going to be a fixture in the WWE Title picture once Vince feels like pulling the trigger on his main event push?


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 23, 2008)

Never say "unlike Khali". WWE made a huge TV deal in India about 2-3 months ago. Don't be surprised of Khali gets a decent push.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm not sure we're gonna get a Chamber as people were speculating, what with the HIAC on SD!'s side. Would be kinda redundant, although they did have a 2-Chamber show a few months ago...


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 23, 2008)

I say RAW will have a 6 Man Hell in a Cell. They have Cena, Batista, JBL, Kane and Punk for the match. They need a 6th spot. Mysterio is out since he's a delicate slut. I say Regal returns as GM and puts himself in the match.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 23, 2008)

What about Jericho? I assume Michaels is gonna be out selling his injury and they have Jericho in that Indiana Jones spot. Not that it has any standing on a title shot, but hey. I'd see a 6-Pack Challenge before 2 HIAC's, but they're more likely to have 2 HIACs then HIAC/Chamber. Don't think they can physically do that since they hang above the ring.

Now I doubt they're gonna blow their load on Cena/Batista at Summerslam. And yet I wonder if they're gonna try and build it till Mania.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 23, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> Never say "unlike Khali". WWE made a huge TV deal in India about 2-3 months ago. Don't be surprised of Khali gets a decent push.


Never said Khali wouldn't get a decent push. Jeff is an entirely different case from him and will be on top longer unless he royally fucks up again.

As for the HIAC/Chamber stuff, the HIAC should be saved for the finale of HBK/Jericho, IMHO, since it's an actual blood feud which calls for something like it. Putting title matches in there "just because" waters down the actual purpose of the gimmick to begin with.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 24, 2008)

I fucking hate Elimination Chamber matches!


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 24, 2008)

Why?

I've always enjoyed elimination type matches. Always hated seeing 4+ways where it's one fall to the finish. I guess that's why I love ROH Ultimate Endurance. Really just a better flow to a 2/3 Falls though.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 24, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Why?
> 
> I've always enjoyed elimination type matches. Always hated seeing 4+ways where it's one fall to the finish. I guess that's why I love ROH Ultimate Endurance. Really just a better flow to a 2/3 Falls though.



Well, I used to enjoy chamber matches. But after the clusterfuck that was "ECW December to Dismember", It kinda left a bad taste in my mouth. I haven't enjoyed the matches since.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 24, 2008)

To be honest I'm not a fan of Elimination Chambers that match either after John Cena won  at New Year's Revolution. The EC has been clusterfucks since then.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 24, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> I say RAW will have a 6 Man Hell in a Cell. They have Cena, Batista, JBL, Kane and Punk for the match. They need a 6th spot. Mysterio is out since he's a delicate slut. I say Regal returns as GM and puts himself in the match.



6th person is Kane with the mask


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 24, 2008)

That would be horrible.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 24, 2008)

Any match with Kane generally is.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 24, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> That would be horrible.



Actually, it's true. He will be putting his mask back on in a little while. In my opinion, there's no reason for it. What's the point of him putting his mask back on? His face isn't burned, we know how he looks without it. It's pointless!


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jul 24, 2008)

Jericho or maybe a returning Orton would take the 6th spot, but yeah, the Six-Pack Challenge is definitely looking like what will happen with the wide open title picture.

I really doubt they'd go with an elimination-style match for it, unfortunately. With the way things have worked out they probably don't want five of their top six guys getting pinned in a single match.



Rated R Superstar said:


> Well, I used to enjoy chamber matches. But after the clusterfuck that was "ECW December to Dismember", It kinda left a bad taste in my mouth. I haven't enjoyed the matches since.



December to Dismember is really something you should just try and completely block out of your memory. The worst PPV ever.

I did enjoy the Raw Chamber match at No Way Out, the Smackdown one not so much.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 24, 2008)

Doncha get it? The Mask has magical powers. After he puts it on suddenly he has credibility as a monster. People will take him seriously again and he will win lots of matches. Wasn't he jobbing just as much if not more when he was wearing a mask during the Brand Split and before?

>___>


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 24, 2008)

Interesting Kurt Angle Interview



> Kurt Angle On TNA Over WWE, MMA Interest & More
> 
> 
> Written by: Andy Stevens - July 24th, 2008
> ...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 24, 2008)

The Big Mumbo said:


> December to Dismember is really something you should just try and completely block out of your memory. *The worst PPV ever.*


Having just watched the ECW PPV a few days ago, calling that the "worst PPV ever" is laughable. Hell, I've seen old ECW PPVs that put December To Dismember to shame in awfulness. And then there's shows like Great American Bash '91, Uncensored '95, and KOTR '95 that were even worse, as well.

EDIT: :rofl @ that Kurt interview. Dude didn't want to go to rehab because he was(and probably still is) a pillhead and so the WWE is the "bad guy" for firing him before he'd drop dead on their watch. What a carny bitch he is.


----------



## Broleta (Jul 24, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> WWE is the "bad guy" for firing him before he'd drop dead on their watch.



? Kurt Angle asked Vince McMahon to release him.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 24, 2008)

The thing about Kane's match is strangely true.  Alot of my casual friends who watch wrestling say that they prefer Kane with a mask.

Kurt Angle is living in a dream world.  No Politics in TNA, SO that is why he and his wife have been in 3 or more segments every show


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 24, 2008)

Kurt is crazy. It's hard to take him seriously because sometimes he gives great interviews and others he's just wacko. But also remember the only people who downplay politics are the ones who use it


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 24, 2008)

Broleta said:


> ? Kurt Angle asked Vince McMahon to release him.


That's Kurt's spin on the whole thing. Vince asked him to go to rehab, he refused, and Vince fired him because he was in a seriously bad way and if he didn't want to get help, Vince didn't want Kurt dropping dead like Eddy on his watch.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 24, 2008)

Kurt Angle said that Vince wasn't going to give him time off to heal his neck. That's what he said in a interview in WrestleZone UK. He said that Vince had him on the road with a broken neck and that at times Vince use to wake him up late night to tell him he was going to be a replacement for some of the wrestlers that would miss House Shows. He said that Vince didn't care he couldn't move and that he sent him on the road the whole year. He told WrestleZone UK that he had called TNA before his meeting with Vince and that he knew Vince would release him when he asked Vince for time off becuase Vince wouldn't pay him. He also bashed the fact that Vince payed HBK 3/4 of a million dollars when he was home recovering from his back surgery.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 24, 2008)

I don't buy that.  It has been reported numerous times that Kurt Angle doesn't know when to quit.  TNA has to FORCE him to take a break.  Even after his recent neck injury he still wanted to wrestle

Hell the guy prides himself on the fact that he wrestled at the Olympics with a broken neck.

I will take Vince's side on this one.  There are numerous other wrestlers who get time off with pay.  That were/are nowere near the main event status Kurt was


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 24, 2008)

Get it right.

It was a broken FREAKIN'(~!) neck!

Anyone can get by with a regular kind.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 24, 2008)

That's True/Real, It's damn True/Real


----------



## SilverCross (Jul 24, 2008)

meh..honestly i couldnt care..i watch what entertains me anyways..

the only thing that bothers me with TNA is the fact that people...like "managers" can get in a the ring during a match...even get involved in the fight...and NOT have a DQ.....its dumb..


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 24, 2008)

DQ do's and don't's are a mystery in professional wrestling.

There are no set rules on what is okay and isn't. Much like what a ref does in the ring.

Much like the elusive "30 day title defense rule" I see "wrestling laws" as tools for a storyline. They are used when needed, but hardly set in stone.


----------



## SilverCross (Jul 24, 2008)

yea..but as far as iv ever known..someone else getting in the ring, and doing anything to the wrestlers in the match, is a DQ, no questions...TNA is the first place iv seen bend this rule (at least when a ref is standing there watching)


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 24, 2008)

I never pay attention to things like rematch clauses or 30 day title defense rule. The only titles that seem to apply that are the main titles.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 24, 2008)

I actually kinda don't mind. It's dumb, but so is every match ending in a DQ because they refuse to allow someone to look weak.

I HATE the rematch clause. It's just a weak way to continue the feud. I guess mostly because they book the title defense the day after a PPV for the next PPV, just makes the TV show look like a glorified infomercial.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jul 24, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Get it right.
> 
> It was a broken FREAKIN'(~!) neck!
> 
> Anyone can get by with a regular kind.



I'm not taking anything away from Kurt, but the guy ought to take a few months off. Yeah he prides himself for winning the 06 Olympics with a broken neck, but that same pride could be his downfall if he pushes through with it.


----------



## Broleta (Jul 25, 2008)

Immortal Flame said:


> I'm not taking anything away from Kurt, but the guy ought to take a few months off. Yeah he prides himself for winning the 06 Olympics with a broken neck, but that same pride could be his downfall if he pushes through with it.



He's only wrestled a handful of matches in the last 3 months.


----------



## Simply The Best (Jul 25, 2008)

angle is pretty good dunno how hed go in the royal rumble but


----------



## Broleta (Jul 25, 2008)

Simply The Best said:


> angle is pretty good dunno how hed go in the royal rumble but



:/ Kurt Angle has been in a fair few Royal Rumbles


----------



## Simply The Best (Jul 25, 2008)

yeah didnt hornswoggle beat him though?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 25, 2008)

Perverted King said:


> Kurt Angle said that Vince wasn't going to give him time off to heal his neck. That's what he said in a interview in WrestleZone UK. He said that Vince had him on the road with a broken neck and that at times Vince use to wake him up late night to tell him he was going to be a replacement for some of the wrestlers that would miss House Shows. He said that Vince didn't care he couldn't move and that he sent him on the road the whole year. He told WrestleZone UK that he had called TNA before his meeting with Vince and that he knew Vince would release him when he asked Vince for time off becuase Vince wouldn't pay him. He also bashed the fact that Vince payed HBK 3/4 of a million dollars when he was home recovering from his back surgery.


This is the *same* Kurt Angle that managed to find some quack doctor to inject painkillers into his broken neck so he could compete in the '96 Olympics. Are you really going to take everything he says at face value?


----------



## Simply The Best (Jul 25, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> This is the *same* Kurt Angle that managed to find some quack doctor to inject painkillers into his broken neck so he could compete in the '96 Olympics. Are you really going to take everything he says at face value?




+ hornswoggle beat him


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 25, 2008)

I don't think Horny was even part of WWE when Kurt was there? Doesn't even seem like it anyway...


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 25, 2008)

Didn't Angle get his Olympic gold medals taken away from him, because they found out he did steroids? I heard that, Im not sure if it's true.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 25, 2008)

I never heard that rumor of Kurt before.


----------



## Broleta (Jul 25, 2008)

Simply The Best said:


> + hornswoggle beat him



I'll break it for you now.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Pro Wrestling is scripted.


----------



## konohakartel (Jul 25, 2008)

i liked the end of the divas match 2nite..nice roll thru into the heel hook


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 25, 2008)

On the opening segment of Smackdown between MVP and Jeff Hardy, MVP went too far. Honestly, it seemed like it was a shoot, even though it really wasn't. When MVP started talking about Jeff's dog dying, he went too far. The members of the creative team should be ashamed of themselves for that one.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 25, 2008)

Maybe is to teach Hardy a lesson. To remind him not to screw up again.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 25, 2008)

Deaths are not exempt in wrestling. Instant cheap heat really. I know some people view a pet's death as more devastating, but it's no more shitty then what has been done in the past. "Eddie's in HELL~!" was much worse IMO, although I didn't watch SD! so I'm not sure what he just said.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 25, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Deaths are not exempt in wrestling. Instant cheap heat really. I know some people view a pet's death as more devastating, but it's no more shitty then what has been done in the past. "*Eddie's in HELL~!" was much worse IMO, although I didn't watch SD! so I'm not sure what he just said.*



That's exactly what Randy had said, and it was much worse. Im not trying to say that deaths arent exempt, but still, I think it was very tasteless of the creative team to do that, and it happened recently as well. I wonder how jeff must've felt.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 26, 2008)

Seems me may have a new ROH Champ tomorrow.

Poo Poo.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 26, 2008)

Cena mocked John Ritter's death back when he was a heel, so I don't see why people expect the WWE(or pro wrestling in general) to have any sort of class...


----------



## nanni (Jul 26, 2008)

Jeff Hardy 

*Spoiler*: _Smack Down lmao_ 



 undertaker's comin back


----------



## Sarun (Jul 26, 2008)

So, HHH vs Khali.
I wonder who is gonna win?


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 26, 2008)

I wonder how long Taker lasts before he disappears again.........


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 26, 2008)

Taker is starting to get a little boring and stale in my eyes. They need to let him talk a little more. I love the guy, but he's starting to get stale. Hopefully, a feud with HHH will make him more interesting.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 26, 2008)

I don't know why they don't allow Taker to talk. During the Attitude Era, he had the Deadman gimmick and he used to talk a awful lot.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 26, 2008)

^Taker was in his prime during his Ministry days, imo.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 27, 2008)

sarun uchiha said:


> So, HHH vs Khali.
> I wonder who is gonna win?



Heh, I'm going with the King of Kings.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 27, 2008)

WWE isn't stupid enough to ruin Smackdown by having another Khali reign. Oh Wait! They are stupid!


----------



## konohakartel (Jul 27, 2008)

maybe this time theyll put a sticker on the back of the belt so he knows how 2 hold it right..


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 27, 2008)

Guys Guys Guys...

Khali's reign was when HHH was on the other show. He won't let that happen.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 27, 2008)

I'd rather have Khali than HHH as champion any day of the week.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 27, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I'd rather have Khali than HHH as champion any day of the week.



I didn't think it was possible for _anyone_ to hate HHH _that_ much.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 27, 2008)

I'd rather have Cena hold the belt then Khali...

Course that also means he'd be on SD!...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 27, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I didn't think it was possible for _anyone_ to hate HHH _that_ much.


"Hate"? I never hated HHH, I just find him boring as hell.


----------



## Sarun (Jul 27, 2008)

It's too predictable.


Hopefully the RAW main event will balance it out and Edge/Undertaker Hell in a Cell dual won't disappoint many.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 27, 2008)

My guess is that the match between Edge and Taker will be the feud ending match, and then Taker will probably feud with HHH for the title.


----------



## Willy D (Jul 28, 2008)

Well I be going to Raw Monday Night.  I can't what to see how over CM Punk is,  plus a new GM might be revealed.  

Oh and SNME .


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jul 28, 2008)

konohakartel said:


> maybe this time theyll put a sticker on the back of the belt so he knows how 2 hold it right..



QFT


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 28, 2008)

Willy D said:


> Well I be going to Raw Monday Night.  I can't what to see how over CM Punk is,  plus a new GM might be revealed.
> 
> Oh and SNME .



You're going to RAW, man? You should give a live report to us when you get back.


----------



## Sarun (Jul 28, 2008)

how many us of have actually been to WWE arena (I mean seen it in person)?


Not me......SO far.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 28, 2008)

I've only been to 1 WWE Show, and that was in 2002 and it was quite the small arena. Very small, but it was a house show anyway.

The only other event I went to was a random ECW show.


----------



## Sarun (Jul 28, 2008)

I guess with Internet and live TV events, I won't have the urge to go to one soon.


----------



## Willy D (Jul 28, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> You're going to RAW, man? You should give a live report to us when you get back.


That I can do


----------



## konohakartel (Jul 28, 2008)

ive been 2 wwe several times.

id say 2 raw shows and 1 SD!


o and i had floor seats to the Royal Rumble in NYC


----------



## King (Jul 28, 2008)

Argh.

I cannot watch Ted DiBiase Jr. without thinking of Randy Orton.


----------



## SilverCross (Jul 28, 2008)

this tag match is...uh.......hmmm...not sure what to call it yet..

the fact that there getting..like..no reaction from the crowd is kinda funny tho.


*edit*
new gm...some how i figured it was him when he showed up...meh.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 28, 2008)

Mike Adamle as Raw GM?

FINALLY WWE does something right.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 28, 2008)

I don't even have words


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 28, 2008)

WWE are evil bastards.

They KNOW I plan to not watch Raw when CM Punk loses the gold.

And so they do this, knowing not even I can turn away such GOLD. Dammit... Vince, you're a genius!


----------



## Hellion (Jul 28, 2008)

At least I can watch ECW again


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 29, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> WWE are evil bastards.
> 
> They KNOW I plan to not watch Raw when CM Punk loses the gold.
> 
> And so they do this, knowing not even I can turn away such GOLD. Dammit... Vince, you're a genius!



Dude, you're actually _excited_ that Adamle is the new GM? I was like, "Meh, whatever." I guess we'll just have to see how things turn out. Hopefully he won't suck ot whatever. I have a feeling that he's gonna be a bland and boring GM, and not do anything exciting. Eric Bischoff was by far, the greatest GM there ever was.


----------



## King (Jul 29, 2008)

Mike Adamle as Raw GM is total fail, imo.


----------



## Rivayir (Jul 29, 2008)

Adamle as Raw GM...where is your god now?


----------



## Broleta (Jul 29, 2008)

In Adamle we trust.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 29, 2008)

What were you guys expecting?

Regal? Snooze. Besides he shouldn't be rewarded for failing the drug test.

EVIL GMS ARE PLAYED OUT! Especially on Raw. This is a breath of fresh air.

Adamle is the best thing to come of WWE in years. So him on Raw as GM couldn't be better.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 29, 2008)

Epic GM Adamle is epic. 

I can't possibly be loving RAW more than I am right now. Who knew moving Hunter to SD would create this much awesome(aside from the fail that is Punk, that is).


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Jul 29, 2008)

I thought it was going to be JR.  Disgruntled from being moved to Smackdown, JR causes McMahon's accident, returns to RAW as GM and gets rid of Cole to restore his rightful place next to the King.  I didn't see Adamle coming at all.  The crowd reaction was hilarious.  I wonder who they will replace him with on ECW?


----------



## RodMack (Jul 29, 2008)

For a moment I thought that Shane would announce himself as the new GM. From the looks of it, it looks like Adamle knew he was gonna be GM since when Shane announced his name, the camera moved to the ring and Adamle is already there smiling. At the moment I'm not feeling for Adamle as GM, but my opinion can change depending on what happens in the following weeks. At least we won't hear his crappy commentary anymore.... I hope.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 29, 2008)

It's sad you guys don't get Adamle. But hey, that what makes him awesome.

SNME Looks like it SUCKED~!
Seems to have been taped right after Raw, so that explains why JR was there...

*Spoiler*: __ 



Punk on commentary. But I doubt they'll let him talk like he did when he was an indy commentator...

JBL/Tag Champs/Kane vs. Cena/Batista/Cryme Time

Khali vs. Jimmy Wang Yang

Autism Spiel


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I was hoping that Shane would announce himself as the new GM. And JR said that Adamle's replacement for ECW commentary will be Todd Grisham, which I have no problem with.


----------



## Willy D (Jul 29, 2008)

When Mike Adamle was announced as the GM most people were already walking out of the stadium, so hopefully they can make people care about him these next few weeks.

Anyways surprisingly or not Batista was definitely the most over in his hometown.  Undertaker was surprisingly or not second especially when the Smackdown Rebound aired and Vicky announced that she reinstated the Undertaker.  Cena was pretty over baring some boos and Cena sucks chants from the top seats.  Punk was pretty over too and the crowd really got behind him at the end of the Regal match.  Jeff Hardy was really over but probably not as much as he's used too.  I wish HHH was there to but oh well.

JBL was without a doubt the most hated whenver he came out there were tons of boos and you suck chants.  Edge was pretty hated too 

*Spoiler*: __ 



and the match between him and Jeff was great, when MVP attacked Jeff he came out of nowhere and ran back through the crowd



Jericho was hated too but sometimes you couldn't hear him speak.

I'm really starting to see why the WWE pushes Cena and Batista the way the do.  When Cena is on the mike you can hear him everywhere in the arena and he really gets the crowd into his promos.  While Batista mumbled on the mike at times in the ring he is pretty exciting to watch live and his pyro is amazing and Cena is great with the hot tag.  Kane's pyro caught me off gaurd in Eric Young fashion twice.  

All in all it was a fun exprience from the dark match to Batista giving a promo to end the show.


----------



## Rock Lee (Jul 29, 2008)

Whose idea was it to make tony atlas a manager,i like him but he is the worst talker i have ever heard.


----------



## Rivayir (Jul 31, 2008)

*prays for Punk vs. Jericho at SS instead of Punk vs. JBL*


----------



## Hellion (Jul 31, 2008)

I personally though Regal's latest stint a GM was the best.  He was rivaling Vickie's heat.  Adamle will just suck


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 31, 2008)

Adamle isn't a heel. He is too awesome to be jeered.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2008)

Lastier said:


> *prays for *Punk vs. Jericho at SS *instead of Punk vs. JBL*



I doubt that will happen, especially since Shawn is supposed to be on RAW next week. Most likely, he'll adress Jericho, and challenge him for a match as SS.


----------



## RadishMan (Jul 31, 2008)

I PRAY this HBK feud finally ends.

Although HIAC would be better served for HBK/Jericho then Edge/Taker since it is a blood feud...


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jul 31, 2008)

I wonder what Adamle will do to shake things up.


----------



## Rock Lee (Jul 31, 2008)

Taylor wilde is so freakin hot.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> I PRAY this HBK feud finally ends.
> 
> Although HIAC would be better served for HBK/Jericho then Edge/Taker since it is a blood feud...



I agree. Now is the right time for the feud to end, especially with SS coming around the corner. They should end the feud with a ladder match.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 1, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> Taylor wilde is so freakin hot.



I prefer Angelina myself.

Most of the KOs are very good looking, even moreso then WWE Divas.


----------



## Rock Lee (Aug 1, 2008)

RadishMan;17747511Most of the KOs are very good looking said:
			
		

> Thats true.


----------



## Rock Lee (Aug 1, 2008)

my favorite rap song

Damn, he got his ass handed to him on a silver platter.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 1, 2008)

You'd hate to be a part of that and hearing the crowd chant "this is awesome"...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 1, 2008)

Eh, typical Ian Rotten bullshit.



> Most of the KOs are very good looking, even moreso then WWE Divas.


Meh, most women wrestlers either look like trannies or wear too much make-up to me.


----------



## Broleta (Aug 1, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I doubt that will happen, especially since Shawn is supposed to be on RAW next week. Most likely, he'll adress Jericho, and challenge him for a match as SS.



Did they say he'll be in the arena? I got the impression that it'll be a satellite interview from his home or something. Similar to Cena's interview after his non-keyfabe injury last year.

I'd love to see Punk/Jericho at Summerslam. IMO Jericho is the best heel on RAW right now with Orton injured.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 1, 2008)

Jericho's the best heel in the WWE period. Honestly, who there is actually better?

Impact last night: I'm really sick of Samoa Joe. In fact, I find it hard to care for *anyone* involved with this feud. AJ/Angle is the best feud in the company at this point and shouldn't be overshadowed by Joe being a whiny bitch, Sting and Booker ripping off past characters/angles from other companies(and doing it so poorly), and Kevin Nash just standing around trying to look cool. Can't speak for anyone else obviously, but if this is all they can find for Sting to do, then he needs to just go away. Admittedly though, AJ's promo in the cage about Sting was fucking great and made you feel like he really believes in Sting and he felt hurt from being betrayed by his idol. I honestly can't choose who I enjoy more lately between Styles and Jericho because both have just been on a higher level than anyone else since their respective turns.

Props to TNA for steadily building up Matt Morgan(who really needs to ditch the Takeresque offense) with a high midcard feud with Tomko, who's a damn good big man worker and should get a good match out of Morgan. 

As much as I hate Robert Roode for being insanely boring, the Beer Money, Inc. team is fuckin' awesome.

The porn-level acting from the Lethal/Val/Sonjay angle makes me turn the channel. Val looks like a total retard(hospital scene aside, since that was the whole point of the skit) and Lethal looks like a total bitch for just giving up. Sonjay hiding behind kids is really freakin' hilarious, though.

Have the Knockouts crashed and burned or what? Is Russo writing this shit now? Shantelle Taylor has done nothing for me as champ and I'm starting to wonder if she ever will since Kong came back and will more than likely murder her in a rematch(what the hell was with her backing off when Roxxi and ODB came out? She'd have destroyed both of them without a second thought before). I'll say one thing: Angelina Love should be champion. There's no reason to *not* give her the title.

Super Eric and "Stone Cold" Shark Boy need to go away. Seriously. It should be considered a crime against humanity to drag down Curry Man with those two sorry acts.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 1, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> *Jericho's the best heel in the WWE period. Honestly, who there is actually better?*
> 
> Impact last night: I'm really sick of Samoa Joe. In fact, I find it hard to care for *anyone* involved with this feud. AJ/Angle is the best feud in the company at this point and shouldn't be overshadowed by Joe being a whiny bitch, Sting and Booker ripping off past characters/angles from other companies(and doing it so poorly), and Kevin Nash just standing around trying to look cool. Can't speak for anyone else obviously, but if this is all they can find for Sting to do, then he needs to just go away. Admittedly though, AJ's promo in the cage about Sting was fucking great and made you feel like he really believes in Sting and he felt hurt from being betrayed by his idol. I honestly can't choose who I enjoy more lately between Styles and Jericho because both have just been on a higher level than anyone else since their respective turns.
> 
> ...



Before Orton got injured, he was the best heel in the WWE. Now that he's on the injured list, Jericho has taken his place as the number one heel.


----------



## Rock Lee (Aug 1, 2008)

Lol.^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 1, 2008)

I still say Vickie was the top heel, but I haven't caught SD! in a number of weeks.

Jericho's promos are definitley up there and probably some of the best since Eddie was carrying SD!.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 1, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> Lol.^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^





Now that I think about it, Edge is the best heel in the WWE today. Orton was the best heel of 2007, hands down. He was also the best heel this year...until he got injured. Then Edge picked up the ball and became the better heel.


----------



## nanni (Aug 1, 2008)

> I still say Vickie was the top heel, but I haven't caught SD! in a number of weeks


edge married Vickie
had marriage on SD
HHH killed the marriage
Vickie now mad at edge
Vickie brings back undertaker
edge now looks like his about to shit himself.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 1, 2008)

What I meant was... I know people hate Vickie. But do the fans like her because she brought Taker back?

If any of you want to watch ROH, you have a chance starting tonight. The have a PPV "Respect if Earned II"...


----------



## nanni (Aug 1, 2008)

> What I meant was... I know people hate Vickie. But do the fans like her because she brought Taker back?


she didn't go in the ring so don't have an answer ._.

well more fans will hate edge now seeing as how what he had done to Mick Foley...

Jeff Hardy, damn... just damn!


----------



## konohakartel (Aug 2, 2008)

2nite was a really solid episode..lots of wrestling and good storytelling..they brought out a new facet to Jeff Hardy who honestly never seemed more then just a lil pissed..

Maria!!!! enough said....

great benjamin kennedy match..


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 2, 2008)

Kennedy vs Shelton was by far, the best match of the week. I didn't really understand the whole Bronchitis thing though. Oh well, the match was still excellent.


----------



## konohakartel (Aug 2, 2008)

i think they gonna go with a subtle whiny type schtick for Benjamin..sorta how my teacher says if u do good on a test u have a good teacher..if u do bad then u didnt study enough.

If he does good he gonna say he was just better. if he does bad he gonna use some bs excuse that wouldnt be visible to us..


----------



## nanni (Aug 2, 2008)

> Kennedy vs Shelton was by far, the best match of the week. I didn't really understand the whole Bronchitis thing though. Oh well, the match was still excellent.


Kennedy looks more like a good guy on SD  



> Jeff Hardy who honestly never seemed more then just a lil pissed..


MVP has a big mouth


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 2, 2008)

I know Jeff isn't very good on the stick, but his yelling came off more real then someone pretending to be mad. Maybe he was...


----------



## konohakartel (Aug 2, 2008)

is it just me or everytime CTC is in a match either shad or jtg get the high holy hell beat out of them while every1 gits minimal damage??


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 2, 2008)

Edge vs Taker at SS is definitly gonna steal the show! I wonder what will happen to Edge after this feud is over, because it's quite obvious that Taker is gonna feud with HHH for the title.


----------



## nanni (Aug 3, 2008)

> Edge vs Taker at SS is definitly gonna steal the show! I wonder what will happen to Edge after this feud is over, because it's quite obvious that Taker is gonna feud with HHH for the title.


i hope it's not going to be a Edge, Foley thing again


----------



## Sarun (Aug 3, 2008)

Is Edge gonna take a hiatus from WWE for a while?


----------



## Let it Bleed (Aug 3, 2008)

I just watched ROH on PPV......

It was awesome.


----------



## Cheena (Aug 3, 2008)

Do you think edge can beat the deadman at summerslam


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 3, 2008)

cheenab23 said:


> Do you think edge can beat the deadman at summerslam



Nah, man. Taker is winning that match, end of story. At least we got the old Edge back. The Rated r superstar, con-chair-to, woman stealing(just ask matt hardy), sex and violence, rockstary, cena ass kicking, 2006 Edge is back. The Vickie-bangin, lovey dovey, bosses husband Edge is long gone!


----------



## nanni (Aug 3, 2008)

> Nah, man. Taker is winning that match, end of story.* At least we got the old Edge back. The Rated r superstar, con-chair-to, woman stealing(just ask matt hardy), sex and violence, rockstary, cena ass kicking, 2006 Edge is back. The Vickie-bangin, lovey dovey, bosses husband Edge is long gone!*


*hope this is true *



i wonder if Foley is going to help Edge in this one


----------



## Cheena (Aug 3, 2008)

But one thing ive noticed. The girls edge has get attacked by someone else. Lita got a FU from Cena and Vicky the undertaker


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 3, 2008)

Let it Bleed said:


> I just watched ROH on PPV......
> 
> It was awesome.



Awesome, great to see somebody watching it and enjoying it rather then watching it just to find things wrong with it.

"Who are these nobodies and why should I care?"

The show takes place after the last DVD release, which I haven't watched yet. So I'll probably order it on replay sometime after I catch it. Probably not necessary since the previous show is only a tag tourney to crown AOTF, but I like to watch it chronologically.



cheenab23 said:


> Do you think edge can beat the deadman at summerslam



I think it's pretty cut and dry Taker is going over. Edge won the last match and there's no title involved, so there's no reason I can see why they'd have him lose. He has to "get his win back" for TLC. HIAC has nothing to do with that, Taker is gonna win whether it was that or something else.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 3, 2008)

I actually want to watch ROH, but I *refuse* to order PPV's.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 3, 2008)

This just in....


Breaking News: Major Name Parts Ways With WWE
08/03/2008 by Brian Cantor 

F4WOnline.com reports that the legendary Ric Flair has parted ways with World Wrestling Entertainment. 

According to the brief story, representatives of The Nature Boy contacted independent promotions with the information that Flair will be available for bookings due to a departure from WWE. 

Inside details on the situation are scarce, but early reports indicate that the severance is being portrayed as amicable. Flair's WWE contract had apparently been preventing him from accepting offers of interest, so the two sides agreed to end their relationship.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 3, 2008)

Meh, he's SUPPOSED to be retired. Better he be off WWE TV then back again. I doubt we're ever gonna see a sendoff like that. Sticking around only taints it.

Now Flair can do whatever he wants. Hate to see him go in the ring again, especially since he seems to be hurting for money...


----------



## konohakartel (Aug 3, 2008)

well he tried to start up a business in a down market....


----------



## Broleta (Aug 4, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I actually want to watch ROH, but I *refuse* to order PPV's.


----------



## King (Aug 4, 2008)

You guys just here who became a knew creative writer for the Smackdown brand?

Freddie Prinze, Jr.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 4, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> Thats an awesome site all you wwe marks should check it out for a glimpse outside of your wwe box.


Stop acting like an elitist douchebag, asshole.


----------



## Sarun (Aug 4, 2008)

^^ Chill man, take it easy.


We still haven't got WHC matchup for SS yet. I guess, tonite, we will see something about it.


----------



## Broleta (Aug 4, 2008)

sarun uchiha said:


> ^^ Chill man, take it easy.
> 
> 
> We still haven't got WHC matchup for SS yet. I guess, tonite, we will see something about it.



I reeeeaaally hope that Adamle makes it Jericho vs Punk at SS.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 4, 2008)

NOBODY wants to see Kane/Punk, so he'd BETTER! >:|


----------



## Hellion (Aug 4, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Stop acting like an elitist douchebag, asshole.



Me and Shadow rarely agree but this statement is valid.

I am not a hardcore wrestling fan like I used to be.  The E is the simplest thing to find and enjoy. 

I don't need nor do I want to waste my time watching other thngs just so that I can fit in with the Smart crowd


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Aug 4, 2008)

Good to see that's the WWE love the french fans.

Only one show in France (raw live) for spetember and four for Spain (raw and smackdown live)


----------



## konohakartel (Aug 4, 2008)

WZ.com is reporting that Foley might leave after SS. They say eh tired of having Vince scream in his ear while he trying to work.


----------



## Cheena (Aug 4, 2008)

I wonder what vince is doing now


----------



## konohakartel (Aug 4, 2008)

getting ready to scream in some ears


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 4, 2008)

I personally like ROH because it gives me what I want. Wrestling with believable storylines without the useless crap. Yes they cater to the smark crowd. Guess what? I'm a smark, so I hardly see the negative. I watch wrestling for wrestling. Not to see some badly acted drama to bring in casuals that have all left and will never return.

Reasons ROH > WWE


*Spoiler*: __ 



- Tag Titles. The belts mean something and they have a thriving division of teams and stables. People WANT the belts. They are not an after thought and often times are on the same level as the world title.

- Not predictable. There are very rarely any squashes. Just because someone is set to get a title match, does not mean they mow through every competitior. Victories are earned and upsets happen. And followed up on.

- The World Title. Yes it IS a world title, defended overseas in numerous countries against people from different promotions. I enjoy it mostly because people WANT it. And not just the "main eventers"... everyone tries to get it. And everyone includes again, people who aren't even in ROH.

- Sample of Different Feds. ROH has working agreements with other promotions such as Dragon Gate, NOAH, AAA, DDT, etc. so we get to see wrestlers from other countries do extended tours and vice versa. They come in and show their stuff. Believe it or not, there's more to wrestling then WWE.

Clean Finishes. I like watching matches because I know I'm going to see a true contest. No DQs to prolong a feud. Believe it or not, you can extend a feud while at the same time ending matches without fear of someone looking "weak".

Not Informercials. A lot of times watching Raw it feels like a commercial for the PPV. Not with ROH. Yes they DO have PPVs, but it's mostly to show new audiences the promotion. Shows are mostly self-contained and while feuds continue... you witness full matches and not jobber squashes.

Wrestling Based. I tell ya it gets tiresome seeing the same 5 minute matches on TV and 90 minutes of true wrestling for an entire week of shows. We watch pro wrestling for the wrestling, so ROH is my cup of tea. The feuds are generally based on competition. Sure you have Jacobs/Aries battling over a woman, but they do so with the wrestling. To me ROH feels like a sport this way. It's competition.

Better value for your buck. How often are the $40 WWE PPVs worth it? Rarely. There might be a good match, but is it worth that? ROH more often then not is ALWAYS worth it. 20 for a DVD where you're guaranteed 1 **** match and they usually deliver several good-great matches? No brainer to me.

No Cena. Goes without saying 




Just a few reasons why I enjoy it. I hold nothing against WWE Marks who live in their McMahon Centric Universe, but I think people are only hurting themselves and doing a disservice by limiting their viewing to one fed. I don't know why one would even call themselves a wrestling fan. That's a WWE fan. But hey, if you don't like it... oh well. Oh yeah... enjoy your Khali/HHH 

*don't dissect this*


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 4, 2008)

Sometimes the Kool Aid TASTES good!


----------



## Immortal Flame (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks for the link. I'd love to check this out on my downtime.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 4, 2008)

OH wow we ar etalking about ROH on Raw night? 

On that note then I was at the ROH PPV Event at the Hammerstein ballroom and it was AWESOME!!!!  I don't know what they showed on the PPV but match of the night was the Japanese Match just beause it was the most technical wrestling I have seen with some real hardcore shit going on.

The Canadian Wrestler vs Detroit Motor City was HOTT just because the WHOLE crowd was into it and there was a fan dressed as the Canadian Luchador MAD LOLZ in the crowd

Albright as the new NWA Champ was simply awesome

The Four Way for the ROH title was awesome Tyler gave one hell of a match lol

some pics im not uploading all cuz its from my private collection
Briscoe Brothers



Albright the new NWA Champ
Link removed
Link removed

Main Event Pic
Link removed


----------



## Hellion (Aug 4, 2008)

My thing is that I am getting ready to graduate college I don't have time to follow every small division there is.  I only have time to follow things that are free and on a schedule.  When I was younger, I would do whatever I could to get ECW and New Japan tapes.  That time has passed me by.  Wrestling is no longer a priority.

Hell I love the wrestling on TNA but hell I can't follow what is going on.  Kurt Angle changes alignements every month, but I digress.

I like the WWE because it is easy to get a hold of and easy to follow.  I am not saying that is the best, I don't need anyone telling me I am less than because I enjoy it.


----------



## Sarun (Aug 4, 2008)

So, JBL and Punk at SS.


Neither main title matches are looking good on paper.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 4, 2008)

It sucks, but HBK is gonna be at Summerslam... so it makes sense. Course Punk jobbed... so we're back to normal.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 4, 2008)

Kaze all you have to do is Youtube ROH and you can see some sick shit better than any 
wwe wrestling in the past 6 months i can tell you that.  Or if you go to the ROH website they uploaded some videos of previous matches to catch you up on the PPV this past sunday.


And this past sunday's live event was AWESOME PURE F-ING AWESOME


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 4, 2008)

I love Nigel, but he's feeling like Jarret at this point. I was hoping for Tyler to pull it out sorta like Gibson did to end Punk's reign. I'm hoping and PRAYING Roderick doesn't win it with his recent face turn. I DESPISE him...

Course if it led to Jimmy...


----------



## King (Aug 4, 2008)

I despise Cody Rhodes.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 4, 2008)

LOL @ Dibi Jr. doing a better fist drop then Cena...


----------



## Sarun (Aug 4, 2008)

lol, another tag title reign for Cena.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 4, 2008)

OMG!!!

They have a match.

But they're now tag champs.

HOW WILL THEY COEXIST~!

Just phase out the tag belts..........


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 4, 2008)

Shadow said:


> OH wow we ar etalking about ROH on Raw night?


Not really, I was just making a point. 



> Course Punk jobbed... so we're back to normal.


Hey, at least the match was pretty bitchin'. 

And that's a pretty big thing coming from me since I'm firmly in the "Punk is overrated" camp.




Oh yeah, Adamle's opening promo was fucking awesome. LONG LIVE GM ADAMLE!


----------



## SilverCross (Aug 4, 2008)

yea...how dare they take the belts from 2 young wrestlers who havent proven they deserve them yet! ...DANG YOU WWE.....?? wait...what?!

look..its a good thing, a chance to make these 2 actually earn the titles....a chance to build up the tag division.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 4, 2008)

Build up the tag division? Like last time where they ELIMINATED EACH OTHER in a battle royale because no1 cares about the belts? I was not fooled into thinking things were gonna change, but what about Cryme Tyme. They served their purpose... 

With Punk I'm just happy he's not jobbing on Vel-ECW. JBL/Punk is basically a guaranteed title defense especially since he beat the champ. Then again...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 4, 2008)

I can actually see this as a way to transition the belts to Cryme Tyme depending on if they're going to turn Batista or Cena heel.


----------



## SilverCross (Aug 4, 2008)

yea cause...they'll never change...never...its not possible.......stop assuming you know what will happen, this is a good set up to potentially build it up..


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 4, 2008)

I loved that posedown at the end.

"L@@K me... my title is less prestigious then yours!"

"No mine!"

"WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE"

Khali/JBL in world title matches.

WORST. SUMMERSLAM. EVER.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 4, 2008)

SummerSlam '94. 

It honestly doesn't get any worse than that one. Try sitting through Luger/Tatanka and Taker/Taker and proclaiming any other SummerSlam as the worst ever.


----------



## SilverCross (Aug 4, 2008)

id love to come in here just once with out constant complaining...i know its not the best stuff they can do...but..dang...relax a bit. draft just happened...give it time, im sure the better stuff will come out a bit later.


*edit*

lol..SS 94..


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 5, 2008)

All Hail Awesome Adamle!! That man was on fucking fire tonight. I think it's crazy that tons of people were bashing the idea of Adamle being the GM of RAW(not you all), but now they saying the exact opposite! I had a feeling that things would turn out great.

And speaking of Summerslam, the buildup to Austin vs Taker at SS 98 was great! I loved the whole "highway to hell" promos, with AC/DC playing in the background. And HHH vs Rock for the IC belt(this was back when the IC title actually meant something) was good.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 5, 2008)

Adamle and Santino are the TRUE reasons to watch Raw. The GM has been pulling the strings since day one. I love it.

Summerslam 94 had Bret/Owen...


----------



## Rivayir (Aug 5, 2008)

In b4 Jericho interferring in the SS title match of JBL and Punk and making him retain the title via DQ.


----------



## SilverCross (Aug 5, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Summerslam 94 had Bret/Owen...



bret/owen was always good stuff.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 5, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Summerslam 94 had Bret/Owen...


That cage match was so boring, that even to this day I can't make it past 15 minutes in before I give up on it. WM/Survivor Series Bret vs Owen = good. SummerSlam Bret/Owen = bad.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Aug 5, 2008)

Two terrible world title matches at Summerslam, one of which we've even seen on free TV before. At least there's still Edge/Undertaker HIAC to look forward to

And I'm not buying Jericho in the undies. It just doesn't look right on him. Though that handicap match was pretty good at least, So it looks like we're getting the conclusion of Jericho/HBK at Unforgiven after all

And I'm not even going to begin on how tired and stupid the decision was to make Cena and Batista tag team champs


----------



## RodMack (Aug 5, 2008)

Not bad for Mike Adamale's first full night as Raw GM. xD


----------



## Hellion (Aug 5, 2008)

I will gladly bite my tongue about Mike Adamle.  When he is told what to say he is pretty good.  Also I like the Kofi/Mickie Paul/Katie feud that has been going on.  I just wish that it would be advertised more.  That should not be the opening match


----------



## Broleta (Aug 5, 2008)

Gah Priceless lost the titles 

Jamaican me sad


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 5, 2008)

Kaze said:


> I will gladly bite my tongue about Mike Adamle.  When he is told what to say he is pretty good.  Also I like the Kofi/Mickie Paul/Katie feud that has been going on.  I just wish that it would be advertised more.  That should not be the opening match


Opener is the perfect spot for Kofi because the crowd would be hot for him and he more than likely gets the most exposure due to most people watching at least the first 20 minutes of the show to get a feel for what's going to happen. Most wrestlers prefer to either be in the opener or the main event because those instances are where you know everyone's paying attention and it's easier to rope the crowd in with a decent match.


----------



## Hellion (Aug 5, 2008)

Well they need to start advertising when he wrestles.  There is actually a somewhat decent fued for the IC title and it gets no hype.  You know what I mean


----------



## Broleta (Aug 5, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Well they need to start advertising when he wrestles.  There is actually a somewhat decent fued for the IC title and it gets no hype.  You know what I mean



Yeah I sort of agree. Kingston and Burchill both need to have that "special" match that solidifies them as superstars and moves them up the ladder, in my opinion. I'd love to see a ladder match for the IC title between them on PPV.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 5, 2008)

Pfft the IC title belongs to Santino. He's gonna be the new Honky Tonk Man.

It's Gold Jerry. GOLD!

And let's be honest here. Katie Lea is the star, Paul is her Diva Valet.


----------



## Hellion (Aug 5, 2008)

Katie Lea is the star now that you mention it.  How bad is Burchill's mic skills.


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Aug 5, 2008)

Adamle was awesome.  Glad to see the Glamazon/Mickey James feud back on.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 5, 2008)

Meh, I'm not really a fan of Kofi. I'm just not sold on the guy. He doesn't suck or anything.


----------



## Sarun (Aug 5, 2008)

I missed 1st 40 mins of RAW.

Is Mickie/Kofi vs Beth/Santino match a inter-gender tag team match or mixed tag team match?


----------



## Immortal Flame (Aug 5, 2008)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Two terrible world title matches at Summerslam, one of which we've even seen on free TV before. At least there's still Edge/Undertaker HIAC to look forward to
> 
> And I'm not buying Jericho in the undies. It just doesn't look right on him. Though that handicap match was pretty good at least, So it looks like we're getting the conclusion of Jericho/HBK at Unforgiven after all
> 
> And I'm not even going to begin on how tired and stupid the decision was to make Cena and Batista tag team champs



I was hoping that Batista and Cena would have a feud. Maybe the E is saving it for later.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 5, 2008)

sarun uchiha said:


> I missed 1st 40 mins of RAW.
> 
> Is Mickie/Kofi vs Beth/Santino match a inter-gender tag team match or mixed tag team match?



It's an intergender tag match. The team that wins the match, get the ic and womens title.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 5, 2008)

Matt Striker should replace Tazz permanently. God knows he won't go anywhere wrestling-wise due to his size.


----------



## Sarun (Aug 6, 2008)

What will be the role of William Regal?

When I turned RAW on, I saw him and Jamie Noble brawling.


----------



## Hellion (Aug 6, 2008)

He is still King of the E not the King and GM though


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 6, 2008)

Yeah, he'll probably be a mid-card heel in the IC level. He shouldn't be given a main event spot after his suspension. He'd be a lot better then Burchill, although joining the siblings couldn't be the worst thing in the world...


----------



## Hellion (Aug 6, 2008)

Yeah it look like they were heading towards a british stable before the supension, I hope that they continue with that.


Is anyone else happy that the didn't do the i*c*st angle with Paul and Katie Lea.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 6, 2008)

I remember they tried to hint at it early on, but that kinda thing would be hard to translate because unless they kept reminding us they were siblings... we'd just think they were normal lovers really.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Aug 6, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Yeah it look like they were heading towards a british stable before the supension, I hope that they continue with that.
> 
> 
> Is anyone else happy that the didn't do the i*c*st angle with Paul and Katie Lea.



It's tough to buy the gimmick imo. It's better that they didn't.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 6, 2008)

No offense to Paul Burchill, but he's too bland for me to get into. He's too boring for me.


----------



## Hellion (Aug 6, 2008)

His Pirate gimmick was kick ass.  The C4 is what helped it out though


----------



## Sarun (Aug 6, 2008)

I wonder who Jericho is gonna face at SS.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 6, 2008)

Shawn is gonna be at SS in the "omg retire or not?" so obviously he's gonna be waiting on that rather then a real match.

Gee haven't seen this story before...


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 7, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> No offense to Paul Burchill, but he's too bland for me to get into. He's too boring for me.



Everyone in the RAW midcard is bland though. None of them really stand out or have an interesting personality. Atleast for Paul's defense if given a consistent push and continued to be looked over by the bookers then Paul could become a top contender.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 7, 2008)

WWE's midcard is filler. If it ain't the main event, it might as well not exist...


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 7, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> WWE's midcard is filler. If it ain't the main event, it might as well not exist...



Just thinking about what WWE's midcard division has become, gets me angry. They put too much focus on the Upper Card. The only good thing going in the mid card is MVP vs Jeff Hardy. And Jericho vs Michaels(but im not sure if you can classify that feud as mid-card).


----------



## King (Aug 7, 2008)

Can't wait for that Hell In A Cell match.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 7, 2008)

Meh, I don't go "GA GA" over HELL... IN A... CELL anymore. Mostly because I think the Chamber is far better and would make for a better Cage, and the last batch of Cells have been underwhelming. Haven't really enjoyed them. I don't want/expect a Foleyesque bump, but something special. I never did see Taker/Batista though...

WWE just released Chris Harris aka Braden Walker. So much for that I guess...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 7, 2008)

Taker/Batista was a pretty good HIAC. Best one since Orton/Taker, IMO.


----------



## Sarun (Aug 7, 2008)

I think WWE is increasing the frequency of using Dusty Finish to end mny of its matches nowadays.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Aug 7, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> No offense to Paul Burchill, but he's too bland for me to get into. He's too boring for me.



I miss his pirate gimmick. I found him more entertaining somehow during his pirate days.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 8, 2008)

So much for Chris Harris lasting over a month in WWE TV. In his defense no one with the wrestling name Braden Walker would ever get over.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Aug 8, 2008)

Orton confirmed on a Sky Sports interview that he's been medically cleared, so it's looking pretty likely that he'll show up at Summerslam


----------



## konohakartel (Aug 8, 2008)

wow 5 releases from wwe

moore
domino
kc
nick  patrick
nunzio


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 8, 2008)

Boo! I was just about to report that. Also seems Big Daddy V was also released. No real losses TV wise. Sucks for THEM though...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 8, 2008)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> So much for Chris Harris lasting over a month in WWE TV. In his defense no one with the wrestling name Braden Walker would ever get over.


I always said the WWE got the least talented AMW member. 'Course, Harris didn't really help himself by showing up overweight and out-of-shape.


----------



## konohakartel (Aug 8, 2008)

damn and i was about to report that!!

they wanted him 2 loose weight..


----------



## Hellion (Aug 8, 2008)

THe spring cleaning is coming a little late this year


----------



## Rock Lee (Aug 8, 2008)

Damn, if harris went back to tna he would be the laughning stock of the locker room.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 8, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> Damn, if harris went back to tna he would be the laughning stock of the locker room.



Dude, have you seen that man lately? Hell, I don't even think TNA would want his ass back!


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 8, 2008)

Don't fault the guy for the weight gain. Being in the WWE allowed him the finacing to BUY FOOD...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 8, 2008)

:rofl

Dammit, I'm repping you for that one.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 8, 2008)

The Benjamin/Hardy match was great, much better than Benjamin/Kennedy from last week. The only thing I hated was the finish, because I hate it when matches end in DQ's. They should have let MVP get Hardy after the match was over.


----------



## Willy D (Aug 8, 2008)

Edge just made the Hell in the Cell alot more interesting then Batista ever could.

I don't see why they fired Shannon Moore seeing as he in Yang were pretty over with crowd when they team up.


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Aug 8, 2008)

Gutted they released Lil' Guido. Granted, he hasn't done anything meaningful in a _long_ time, but he was still awesome.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 8, 2008)

Willy D said:


> Edge just made the Hell in the Cell alot more interesting then Batista ever could.
> 
> *I don't see why they fired Shannon Moore seeing as he in Yang were pretty over with crowd when they team up.*



Me either. I really liked that guy....how long do you all think it's gonna be until we see Shannon Moore in TNA?


----------



## RodMack (Aug 8, 2008)

Kaze said:


> THe spring cleaning is coming a little late this year


It's more like cleaning up after coming back from your summer vacation.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 9, 2008)

Shannon... isn't that his second go? Wouldn't surprise me if he returned.

Whenever a "Cruiser" goes to WWE, it's only a matter of time. Still amazes me how long Holly has lasted, although there was news of issues with him. He survived the recent cut and he's been here forever. God knows why..........


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Aug 9, 2008)

Because he has "paid his dues".


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 9, 2008)

Yeah, Holly is a vet in the company, which means he has some power. I heard that the guy is a fucking asshole in real life though.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 9, 2008)

That's the thing, why does he have any say? Undertaker, HHH, HBK, etc. at least they are people with justified pull. Why should Holly get away with bullying rookies who unlike him have actually gotten over. "It's the business".


----------



## Rock Lee (Aug 9, 2008)

Holly has been kissing "upper management" ass from the beginning, i spit at the notion that he can treat people like shit because he has paid dues,dude hasn't paid shit but kept his lips warm for people like vince's ass.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 9, 2008)

I remember reading on the Net that Holly got into a confrontation with a fan at a house show, because the fan was taking pictures. Holly told the fan to stop taking pics, and the fan didn't listen, so Holly broke the camera. 

Holly has been called the "japanese vet" type, because he is extremely stiff with the young new guys. He believes that the new guys have to "earn their stripes" which I agree with.


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Aug 10, 2008)

That entire Tough Enough incident was ridiculous, imo. Holly annoys me to the core.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 10, 2008)

^Oh yeah, I remember that, when he beat up Matt Coppoteli. That was kinda unneccesary.


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Aug 10, 2008)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> So much for Chris Harris lasting over a month in WWE TV. In his defense no one with the wrestling name Braden Walker would ever get over.



Geez already?!  I think The Alpha Male lasted longer than that!?!  I wonder why they bother to hire these guys in the first place if they are only going to keep them around for such a short period of time?


----------



## konohakartel (Aug 10, 2008)

well the Alpha Male asked for time off....he had family issued to attend to...after a few months of this issue the company just let him go...its not that they didnjt have anything for him its that he wouldnt/couldnt show up.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Aug 10, 2008)

Sriram said:


> Because he has "paid his dues".



Even if he has been around the industry for a long time, it doesn't mean that that's a good enough reason to be an asshole.


----------



## konohakartel (Aug 10, 2008)

He has that gritty tough guy thing that Vince admires so much.


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Aug 10, 2008)

Crash Holly was the best Holly.  I loved the 24/7 hardcore title defense gimmick.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Aug 10, 2008)

Ebisu's Shades said:


> Crash Holly was the best Holly.  I loved the 24/7 hardcore title defense gimmick.



My memory about that gimmick is fuzzy, but I think there was a time when he had to "defend" it in his hotel room.  

Yeah, that gimmick was win.


----------



## Willy D (Aug 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Just finished watching Hard Justice, and it seems like they were teasing Jeff Jarret coming back after Joe hit Booker with a guitar after the lights went out at the end of the show.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 10, 2008)

konohakartel said:


> He has that gritty tough guy thing that Vince admires so much.



It makes me laugh how all these guy go out of their way to come off as "legit tough guy" in the business that is totally fake.


----------



## Rock Lee (Aug 10, 2008)

Willy D said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished watching Hard Justice, and it seems like they were teasing Jeff Jarret coming back after Joe hit Booker with a guitar after the lights went out at the end of the show.



F**k that, that guy should stay where he is.however i did enjoy this,



*Spoiler*: __ 



BEER MONEY NEW TAG TEAM CHAMPS, I ONLY HAVE ONE THING TO SAY TO LAX "SORRY BOUT YO DAMN LUCK"


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 11, 2008)

Immortal Flame said:


> Even if he has been around the industry for a long time, it doesn't mean that that's a good enough reason to be an asshole.



That's just how the wrestling business is. It's been like this since the very beginning. Actually, in the old days, during the whole territory era(before Mcmahon got rid of it) it was even worse. For example, lets say JBL get into a confrontation with Jeff Hardy. Most likely, Hardy will be put in the wrong, and JBL will be put in the right. It's not about who's right, it's about who more of a vet in the business. Hardy might not get into serious trouble, but he will be looked at as the guy in the wrong by the top heads and vets. Im suprised Morrison had the balls to stand up to JBL during their confrontation.


----------



## Rock Lee (Aug 11, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> It makes me laugh how all these guy go out of their way to come off as "legit tough guy" in the business that is totally fake.



He also seems all these "tough guys" always seem to have a limited moveset.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Aug 11, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> That's just how the wrestling business is. It's been like this since the very beginning. Actually, in the old days, during the whole territory era(before Mcmahon got rid of it) it was even worse. For example, lets say JBL get into a confrontation with Jeff Hardy. Most likely, Hardy will be put in the wrong, and JBL will be put in the right. It's not about who's right, it's about who more of a vet in the business. Hardy might not get into serious trouble, but he will be looked at as the guy in the wrong by the top heads and vets. Im suprised Morrison had the balls to stand up to JBL during their confrontation.



I wasn't expecting Morrison to stand up to that bully JBL. I thought that he was an unlikely guy to do so. Well, now I'm respecting the guy some more after his display of guts.


----------



## Rock Lee (Aug 11, 2008)

Too bad that cost him the ecw title.


----------



## Hellion (Aug 11, 2008)

Nah the Wellness policy cost him the ECW belt


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 11, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> It makes me laugh how all these guy go out of their way to come off as "legit tough guy" in the business that is totally fake.


Being a "tough guy" isn't limited to trying to be a lockerroom enforcer. You have to be really tough to have a lasting career in pro wrestling regardless of whether or not you're one of the boss's favorites. No matter what your opinion is of guys like JBL, Holly, or Taker, working at the level they are considering the injuries they've all had and worked through really does make them "legit tough guys"(the same goes for Sting, Booker, Jarrett, or any other 15+ year vet).


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 11, 2008)

WWE.com is reporting Orton reinjured his collarbone in a motorcycle accident.

Yeah...

He gets in an accident... and the only injury he sustained was one he was recovering from? This mere days after he announced he was medically cleared and days before Summerslam? Try a LITTLE harder to swerve us WWE. Seriously.

And if it is true, his doctor clearly doesn't know what he's talking about...


----------



## Broleta (Aug 11, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> WWE.com is reporting Orton reinjured his collarbone in a motorcycle accident.
> 
> Yeah...
> 
> ...



Lol yeah, they can't expect us to fall for it twice in the one year. Here's hoping he RKO's Cena at Summerslam to give Big Dave the win 

Also, I loved Hard Justice. AJ/Angle was fucking amazing


----------



## RodMack (Aug 11, 2008)

If Orton were to come back, I'd expect him to go after the champion.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 11, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> WWE.com is reporting Orton reinjured his collarbone in a motorcycle accident.
> 
> Yeah...
> 
> ...



You know what? You took the words right outta my mouth. I was gonna say the same thing, that the WWE is trying to suprise us again, like they did with the whole "Cena returns at the Rumble" thing. It's a smart move on the WWE's part, If this really is a trick.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 11, 2008)

I didn't even know about the Cena news prior to the Rumble, so making this news only makes the swerve that less exciting. But I suppose they did it because of the news leak of his clearance that and he was on Raw about a month or two ago.

I thought he'd be out longer though.


----------



## Sarun (Aug 11, 2008)

Watching RAW right now.


----------



## nanni (Aug 11, 2008)

i'm thinkin NF doesn't like Cena.


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Aug 11, 2008)

Immortal Flame said:


> Even if he has been around the industry for a long time, it doesn't mean that that's a good enough reason to be an asshole.



Internet sarcasm ftl, I suppose.



nanni said:


> i'm thinkin NF doesn't like Cena.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 11, 2008)

Ah yes the classic COOKIELOCK... good times.


----------



## Rock Lee (Aug 11, 2008)

Did noble get knocked out becuase i swear i saw regal motioning for help?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 11, 2008)

nanni said:


> i'm thinkin NF doesn't like Cena.


Wow, that's old.



> Did noble get knocked out becuase i swear i saw regal motioning for help?


Did he hit Noble flush with the knee? I missed the finish due to looking at the Olympics but caught when Regal made that gesture. Hope Noble's all right....


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 11, 2008)

Why did they even give them the belts?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 12, 2008)

-I thought Punk did an excellent job tonight on the mic. His segment with JBL was great.

-Kane finally revealed what was in his bag...Rey Mysterio's mask? What the hell was that shit about? I gotta admit, I was kinda dissapointed when he pulled put Mysterio's mask.

JBL is only a warm-up for Punk. The real test is gonna be Orton, when he returns.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 12, 2008)

When was the last time we saw Rey? Didn't he beat Santino randomly and disappear again? Why would Kane ask if he's alive? Surely if he killed him, he'd know. Weird...


----------



## SilverCross (Aug 12, 2008)

glad someone here said what was in that bag....i fell asleep and missed a large part of Raw tonight ._.


----------



## Hellion (Aug 12, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> When was the last time we saw Rey? Didn't he beat Santino randomly and disappear again? Why would Kane ask if he's alive? Surely if he killed him, he'd know. Weird...



It wasn't so much that he was asking himself but asking the crowd, Making them wonder if he is alive or dead.


----------



## Carly (Aug 12, 2008)

I don't know WTF is up with that Kane storyline. Its gone from interesting and somewhat entertaining to flatout retarded, then again thats how most of WWEs storylines go nowadays so i shouldn't be so surprised. 

Overall RAW last night was decent but somewhat disappointing. I've come to learn that shows heading in and after PPVs are underwhelming nowadays and the only good shows are usually in the middle of PPVs. I've also come to realize the WWE writers just aren't ever going to be good.

Oh well....i've got two choices here. Suck it up and pray that Summerslam is atleast decent or lock myself in my room and watch old WCW and WWF tapes.


----------



## Sarun (Aug 12, 2008)

I started watching RAW but stopped midway, so from what is written in here, so Mysterio's mask was inside Kane's sac.
WTF?


----------



## Carly (Aug 12, 2008)

Yeah, worse of all is Kane was asking if Rey was dead or alive. It makes absoultely NO SENSE. If he got Mysterio's mask and asking this stupid shit then maybe has him pinned up somewhere on his wall next to his Katie Vick posters.


----------



## Broleta (Aug 12, 2008)

Carly said:


> Yeah, worse of all is Kane was asking if Rey was dead or alive. It makes absoultely NO SENSE.



Well yeah, it makes no sense yet because they haven't explained it to us yet.


----------



## SilverCross (Aug 12, 2008)

indeed...seems pointless right now, but give them time to explain.


----------



## Cheena (Aug 12, 2008)

I was watching raw last night and im a fan of cena, but he was just acting rediculous. He was all like why did you slap me to Batasti, but last week he was the one slapping people


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 12, 2008)

cheenab23 said:


> I was watching raw last night and *im a fan of cena*, but he was just acting rediculous. He was all like why did you slap me to Batasti, but last week he was the one slapping people



Sometimes we make choices...


----------



## Immortal Flame (Aug 12, 2008)

nanni said:


> i'm thinkin NF doesn't like Cena.



I totally lol'ed at this.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 12, 2008)

Clearing up the Rey thing: As many of you know, Rey hasn't been on TV in a while since beating Santino due to him not being 100% yet. While he's been out, he's been re-negotiating his contract and the 'E has supposedly been low-balling him and Rey making noises about not re-signing. 

Now, the Kane thing can be read in two ways:

1. Rey's not employed with the WWE anymore and this is Vince's way of writing him off.

2. He re-signed and this is building to a comeback feud with Kane after Rey heals up.


I have no clue which it is, but this is the info I've seen regarding the whole thing(and like I've said before, you should take most internet rumors as mere spectulation rather than stone cold truth).




> I was watching raw last night and im a fan of cena, but he was just acting rediculous. He was all like why did you slap me to Batasti, but last week he was the one slapping people


You should pay closer attention. Cena slapped Batista because Batista acted like a total dick and moved behind the turnbuckle over to the other side when Cena was trying to tag him the first time.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 12, 2008)

Orton getting injured might very well be a work. It was stated that when the accident occured, he flew 300 feet and hurt himself. He delivered a statement on his official website, saying that he reinjured his collarbone, and got a few scrapes on his leg, foot, and his shoulder. This leads me to believe that this is indeed a work, because if Orton really did fly 300 feet, he'd suffer way more than a few scrapes, and reinjuring his collarbone. Overall, this is a smart move by the WWE. I must applaud them for it.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 12, 2008)

Maybe he was wearing Cena's Cape?


----------



## SilverCross (Aug 13, 2008)

id hope WWE would be smarter then to let Rey go.....if they do, im betting it'd be almost certain he'd be on TNA in a matter of weeks...

seriously tho..i doubt he leaves WWE.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 13, 2008)

He'd probably make more cash in AAA (Konan) or CMLL, but TNA would probably love to have him. Although I believe CMLL does have a working relationship with TNA, and AAA with ROH...

His merchandise sells and he's a big latino draw, so WWE would be dumb to let him go. I can see where he's coming from in the money department, but at the same time he's quite injury prone lately...


----------



## Carly (Aug 13, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Orton getting injured might very well be a work. It was stated that when the accident occured, he flew 300 feet and hurt himself. He delivered a statement on his official website, saying that he reinjured his collarbone, and got a few scrapes on his leg, foot, and his shoulder. This leads me to believe that this is indeed a work, because if Orton really did fly 300 feet, he'd suffer way more than a few scrapes, and reinjuring his collarbone. Overall, this is a smart move by the WWE. I must applaud them for it.



Didn't Orton recorrect them on his site and said he only flew 30 feet? Probably a work since Orton is nitpicking on his own site about WWE false reportings on how far he flew off his bike.


----------



## konohakartel (Aug 13, 2008)

i had heard rumors that Carlito is working a slightly diff gimmick...well here it is...he sporting cornrows now (not very good 1s i may add)


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 15, 2008)

Some new releases folks...

World Wrestling Entertainment has come to terms on the release of ECW Superstar Stevie Richards, Raw tag team Robbie & Rory of The Highlanders, and WWE referee Wes Adams as of Aug. 15, 2008. WWE wishes them the best in all their future endeavors.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 15, 2008)

Not Wessy!

Dammit!!!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 15, 2008)

Two more releases....

The WWE has just announced the releases of Colin Delaney and Smackdown Diva Cherry. Im suprised Cherry got released.


----------



## konohakartel (Aug 15, 2008)

damn they really cleaning up..and its not even people that havent been on tv much..Cherry and Colin have been almost weekly fixtures..and the refs are being let go as a numbers game thing..the younger refs also work on the ring crew..odds are soon enough all the refs will be young guys who work the ring crew as well...


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 15, 2008)

Colt Cabana debuted as Scotty Goldman. I had fear of a name change, but it seems good.


----------



## konohakartel (Aug 15, 2008)

tempted to yell out Scotty doesnt know!!!!!


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 15, 2008)

Now I gotta start watching this crap. DAMMIT!


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 15, 2008)

tbh i don't think he would've gotten over in WWE at all with his original ring name.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 16, 2008)

I prefer Colt Cabana rather than Scotty Goldman.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 16, 2008)

But seems he's going to be the same guy, so Scotty isn't an issue to me.

But since there's 2 Scotty's... the REAL Scotty hasn't been defeated.

Although they'll probably change his name again like they did with Sydal and Ortiz.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 16, 2008)

lol at delaney being released while having a push.

btw did he beat Dreamer on ECW in that Extreme rules match? i missed ECW.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 16, 2008)

Nah he lost.

ECW's roster is getting smaller by the week...


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 16, 2008)

I knew that Colin Delaney would get released the moment I first saw him. He's not the type the WWE likes to go for. As you all know, the WWE likes their guys to be(most of the time) larger than life. Look at his body. Honestly, no offense to the guy, but I knew he wasn't going no where far. I knew his release would come soon.

Edge vs Taker is going to be off the charts this sunday. Taker vs Edge and MVP vs Hardy are the only matches I'm really anticipating.


----------



## konohakartel (Aug 16, 2008)

man Hardy has been putting on a clinic lately... these matches with Benjamin have been really good. The upper mid tier has really been stepping their game up. Looks like SD! is stepping away from the Supermen a bit and going for the technical wizards.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 16, 2008)

^I agree. Lately, I've been enjoying Smackdown even more than Raw.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 16, 2008)

I wouldn't confuse either Hardy or Benjamin for "technical wizards."


----------



## konohakartel (Aug 16, 2008)

ok how about kick ass wizards who know how to put on a show?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 16, 2008)

That works for Jeff. Benjamin's more of a "Shitty spot monkey who can't work worth a shit."


----------



## Rock Lee (Aug 16, 2008)

konohakartel said:


> ok how about kick ass wizards who know how to put on a show?



That is about right, both are good workers who botches moves every now and then but who cares shit happens sometimes in wrestling.Whoever judges any wrestler on botches are freaking idiots who know nothing about wrestling they should be judging gymnastics or ballerina.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 16, 2008)

You gotta love fans.

They chant you fucked up when people botch.

Except once when AmDrag did it.

Well they did, but quickly started a "that's okay" chant.

He was sporting a farmer's tan at the latest show, which got a "tan of the year" chant.

He could get anything over in ROH.


----------



## Carly (Aug 17, 2008)

Wait, after seeing Shelton's recent matches with Jeff, Kennedy and Matt its safe to say the guy indeed knows how to work at match.


----------



## konohakartel (Aug 17, 2008)

ouch theyre reporting on WZ that Jeff broke his neck Tuesday.


and benjamin knows how to work its just that he is perceived as lazy in the back. He is happy with his "normal" work because he already achieved his dream. but now he actually working hard with this push and making the most of it. he isnt just doing the minimum to geet by.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Aug 17, 2008)

Apparently that was misinformation and he just had fluid on the elbow or something. There's some confusion surrounding Jeff at the moment

Smackdown can't really afford losing Jeff right now, since both Kennedy and Umaga are already out injured for a few weeks. That and the fact that Jeff/MVP is one of only two decently-built matches on the sparse Summerslam card


----------



## Carly (Aug 17, 2008)

I heard the report on Jeff breaking his neck was blown out of proportion and he really just slightly injured his elbow but they say he'll be ready for SummerSlam.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 17, 2008)

If he did break his neck though...

WORST. YEAR. EVER.


----------



## konohakartel (Aug 17, 2008)

I agree with Radish.

and the elbow problem was some fluid that wouldnt drain properly. If anything Jeff mightve suffered a stinger.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 17, 2008)

Isn't Greg Helms still out from a broken neck? Not everyone should be back wrestling within a year of it happening, nor would he ever amount to anything in today's WWE though.

Here's hoping the Cell delivers. And not the bike delivery HHH/HBK bored us with.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 17, 2008)

There is absolutely no doubt in my mind that this Cell match between Edge and Taker is gonna be a good match. Most likely, it's gonna steal the show. It's been a while since the WWE made a match that made me say to myself, "I have got to see this match"!


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 17, 2008)

Hmmm... looks like they're gonna need HIAC to make this a good show. A 1-minute title match when there's only 7 matches on the card EVEN with a HIAC... that's stretching it a bit.

And they're continuing this HBK stuff? Really?


----------



## konohakartel (Aug 17, 2008)

theyre milking for all its worth..the only good thing is the ongoing Evolution of Jericho..he is really doing interesting stuff.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 18, 2008)

Seems Taker sent Edge to Hell. LOL?

Edge better be taking some time off after that. I wonder if Taker is gonna be sticking around and grace the audience with his presence...


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 18, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Seems Taker sent Edge to Hell. LOL?
> 
> Edge better be taking some time off after that. I wonder if Taker is gonna be sticking around and grace *Triple H* with his presence...



Fixed it for ya. Most likely, a feud between Taker and HHH are gonna happen. HHH doesn't have anyone to feud with, now that Khali has been taken care of. Taker seems like an obvious choice.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 18, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> That is about right, both are good workers who botches moves every now and then but who cares shit happens sometimes in wrestling.Whoever judges any wrestler on botches are freaking idiots who know nothing about wrestling they should be judging gymnastics or ballerina.


Every wrestler botches something, but that's not why I say Benjamin sucks as a wrestler.



RadishMan said:


> You gotta love fans.
> 
> They chant you fucked up when people botch.


You can blame ECW mutants for bullshit like that. Any respectable fan worth a shit wouldn't mock a wrestler for messing up something that could possibly get them or the guy they're working with killed.



Carly said:


> Wait, after seeing Shelton's recent matches with Jeff, Kennedy and Matt its safe to say the guy indeed knows how to work at match.


Jeff and Matt are possibly the best midcard wrestlers on any of the rosters, so Shelton *should* be having good matches with them. As for Kennedy? Well, the sun shines on a dog's ass once in a while. 


PPV Thoughts

The Good: 

Hardy/MVP- Strong opener that was a bit on the short side in time. Coulda done without Benjamin's interference, but they're going to feud and MVP won after getting jobbed out at No Way Out for no reason, so it's all good.

Mixed Tag- SANTINO. IS. GOD. The singlet, his improved offense, how he messed with Mickie to sucker Kofi in, selling Mickie's finisher like death, and the celebration(I wanted the trombone taunt, though) was freaking glorious.

Jericho's promo and sneer when he was in HBK's face- Chris has to be coming up with most of this himself because the promos he's been cutting since turning heel and beating HBK's ass have been nothing short of awesome. While Edge seemingly has the market cornered on loud ass creepy promos, Jericho's most tempered, intense stuff has been making him come off more dangerous because he's not flipping out, he actually has a purpose and has dedicated himself to doing whatever it takes to reach his goal.

Cena/Batista- Motivated Batista = very good. Cena is crazy for jumping into the Demon Bomb like that(fuck that Batista Bomb shit). Like I said after the Parking Lot Brawl: Anybody who bitches about Cena being Superman after he's put over Orton 2 times, JBL, HHH, AND Batista(all CLEAN, btw) can kindly kiss my black ass.

HIAC- I think Edge plans on not being able to walk once he's 40. And Taker's not too far back in the crazy department.


The Bad:

Hardy/Henry- What the fuck was *that* shit?

Jericho punching Rebecca- Not cool. I know why they did it and all, but I've never liked seeing it done. This may not belong in the Bad column, but I really dislike man-on-woman violence.

JBL/Punk- Punk got his legit win. Too bad the match sucked ass. 

HHH/Khali- Triple H is unbearable as a face and I just don't want to see him anymore for a while. I hope Khali is getting paid pretty well to be basically killing himself bumping like that.

The post-HIAC Chokeslam to Hell- I don't mind goofy shit in my wrestling, but even I have limits. The whole spot took way too long to set-up for the pay-off to be Edge basically jumping back into a hole in the ring while JR is screaming his head off and making me roll my eyes. The fire afterwards was some nice hokey goodness, though.


Final Thoughts:

Two MOTYCs make this the best show since WM 24, but some of the undercard stuff and how long the HBK segment went might make someone else think otherwise. IMO, however, I'd definitely recommend watching it.


----------



## konohakartel (Aug 18, 2008)

Damn you Best Buy employees!!!!!!


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 18, 2008)

You know there would still be fans pissed despite a broken neck.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 18, 2008)

What's sad is that you're completely right, Radish.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 18, 2008)

RAW was terrible tonight. Seriously, I could barely watch. Im not too fond of the whole "championship scramble" match for Unforgiven either. I haven't been too fond of RAW lately, period.


----------



## konohakartel (Aug 18, 2008)

its the same match they did for the HArdcore championship way back when.


----------



## Hellion (Aug 18, 2008)

RAW sucked.  what happen to Shane and Steph's appearance?


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 19, 2008)

This title Scramble seems retarded. First of all a 20-minute time limit where they expect more then one fall. Really? Don't most main events go about that for one fall? I'd hate to see them even humor us by counting those falls as title changes with the LMS with the belt as the champion. A longer period might've been fun, but I'm not sure if an hour would be kosher.

Well looks like Punk will FINALLY get the main event.

Pending SD!'s card... <_<

And WWE... incinerate the tag belts. Make room next to the CW and Euro belts. Just do it.

Also gotta love Jericho beating Punk, who isn't even in the Scramble. I doubt they'll put him in since he's got more HBK stuff to deal with.

Seems Takeshi Morishima had a dark match tonight. Don't want to see him WWE'd, but he's certainly better then Umaga.


----------



## Rock Lee (Aug 19, 2008)

They can incinerate them after cryme tyme takes them from those two plain generic guys legitimally.


----------



## DieHard (Aug 19, 2008)

Well at least Y2J won tonight. Although I'm not happy that Edge and John Cena lost at SS. I really wanted Edge to win, Rated R Superstar forever!


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 19, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> This title Scramble seems retarded. First of all a 20-minute time limit where they expect more then one fall. Really? Don't most main events go about that for one fall? I'd hate to see them even humor us by counting those falls as title changes with the LMS with the belt as the champion. A longer period might've been fun, but I'm not sure if an hour would be kosher.


Both Adamle and Cole stated that the person with the last fall when time runs out would be the only one that counted in the record books as a title change/retention. None of the falls beforehand will count. Only problem I have with the match is that it's not 30 minutes, but that's really minor in the grand scheme of things.



> And WWE... incinerate the tag belts. Make room next to the CW and Euro belts. Just do it.


Man, you guys sure are quick to judge. 



> Also gotta love Jericho beating Punk, who isn't even in the Scramble. I doubt they'll put him in since he's got more HBK stuff to deal with.


Admittedly, putting Jericho over Punk was pretty odd, but the match was fantastic, though(and this is from a dedicated Punk hater).



> Seems Takeshi Morishima had a dark match tonight. Don't want to see him WWE'd, but he's certainly better then Umaga.


Personally disagree.



> what happen to Shane and Steph's appearance?


They never said Shane and Steph were making an appearance(unless I missed something), just that they had an announcement, which was made by Adamle.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 19, 2008)

Actually right before Adamle made the Scramble I'm pretty sure they announced Shane/Steph would be next and they showed their pictures. Then Adamle. Not sure why they would show the Wondertwins Photos with the word NEXT on screen if they had no plans.


----------



## konohakartel (Aug 19, 2008)

it was a bait and switch.


Hey the McMahon children will be making an announcement..


actually they told me to make an announcement..they arent here...now for my announcement!!!!


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 19, 2008)

Wow... Unforgiven got interesting.

SD! Spoilahs

*Spoiler*: __ 



Apparently they're gonna do a Scramble too. Who qualified? Kendrick, MVP, Jeff and Shelton. All Smark Favorites for HHH to squash no doubt. BUT THE BRIAN KENDRICK GETS A PPV MATCH... FOR THE WWE TITLE. YES HE DOES! HE WILL NOT WIN... BUT THIS IS A VICTORY IN ITSELF~!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 20, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Wow... Unforgiven got interesting.
> 
> SD! Spoilahs
> 
> ...



I'm much more interested in Smackdown's scramble match than RAW's. *Based on the participants*, Smackdown's match screams, "New and Fresh", while Raw's match screams, "same ol same ol(minus CM Punk).


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 20, 2008)

SD's screams "A Shitload of Injuries" more than anything else.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 20, 2008)

Edit: ROH isn't coming THAT close to me afterall, but still within a reasonable driving distance.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 20, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> SD's screams "A Shitload of Injuries" more than anything else.



Maybe so, but it still seems like it's gonna be better than Raw's.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 20, 2008)

Here's some more info on the match.

It's going to be like the Chamber. Punk and someone will start and every 5 minutes another person enters the match. Each fall is the temporary holder and the LMS is the champion.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 20, 2008)

For some strange reason, I couldn't get the Elimination Chamber outta my head when I think about this match, and this was before I found out about the rules. Apparently, It's a chamber match without the cage, and the time limit.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 20, 2008)

No.............


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 20, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> No.............



! Why are you saying "no", for? You don't want Morishima to join the WWE? If not, I understand why. The WWE might not use him the right way. No offense, he's not the type the WWE likes to _usually_ go for. They usually go for muscle bound types.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 20, 2008)

He's shaking Vince's hand.

Although the other guy he shook hands with is even WORSE (Cena!) ha ha.

I don't see much of Morishima nowadays since he only comes to ROH on occasion. He had a dark match during ECW with Tony Atlas as his handler. I'm not sure of his NOAH contract and all, but 2 dark matches is interesting...


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Aug 21, 2008)

Jericho finally got huge heat and all he had to do was punch out Shawn Michaels' wife  Hopefully Unforgiven is the end of his feud with HBK - with pretty much the whole Raw main event tied up in the scramble, there should be plenty of time for a big blowoff match.

I wonder how long until Jericho changes his entrance theme, he's changed everything else so it seems inevitable. He's got that one from Volume 8 waiting in the can. Even though I don't like it does fit better.

But goddamn does Smackdown's Unforgiven main event look way more interesting than the tired Raw one.


----------



## Rock Lee (Aug 21, 2008)

> *It has been confirmed that Gail Kim is indeed through with TNA. No details yet regarding this sudden news, but they should be coming out soon.
> 
> Kim's profile and photos were quietly removed from the company website earlier today. Regarding the speculation on the removal of her stuff from the website, one TNA source said, "It means exactly what you think it means."
> 
> Kim had been with the company for nearly three years - since September 2005. Kim was originally brought in as a pesky heel valet for Jeff Jarrett and America's Most Wanted. When the Knockouts division was created, Kim was pegged as the star babyface. Kim became the first ever TNA Women's Knockout Champion and had a good feud with Awesome Kong. Kim lost the belt on an episode of Impact in January and the focus of the division shifted to some of the other girls. As of late she was a top face in the company, but no longer the top face, sharing the spotlight with Taylor Wilde and ODB.*





That sucks!!


----------



## SilverCross (Aug 21, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> That sucks!!





meh, i never liked her much anyways.


----------



## Rock Lee (Aug 21, 2008)

She is my favorite women's wrestler of all time.


----------



## Broleta (Aug 21, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> That sucks!!



God fucking dammit.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 21, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Maybe so, but it still seems like it's gonna be better than Raw's.


Triple H has been a heaping pile of ass this year, so I'm not expecting much of anything at all with any match including him. We all already know my position on Benjamin, obviously. I'm sure Jeff and MVP will be fine as they both have been damn good this year. As for Kendrick, he's just not natural yet and his heel act just feels so forced with most of posing and holding his arms out(as opposed to Miz and Morrison who have similar gimmicks, but act so much more natural as huge douchebags). I think he'll figure it out eventually, though.

Also, WOW at Gail being finished with TNA. What the hell happened there?


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 21, 2008)

Yeah, the news bit makes it seem like she left as a primadonna. I'd hate to think that was the case. Come on Gail you weren't THAT important...


----------



## Hellion (Aug 21, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Triple H has been a heaping pile of ass this year, so I'm not expecting much of anything at all with any match including him. *We all already know my position on Benjamin, obviously*. I'm sure Jeff and MVP will be fine as they both have been damn good this year. As for Kendrick, he's just not natural yet and his heel act just feels so forced with most of posing and holding his arms out(as opposed to Miz and Morrison who have similar gimmicks, but act so much more natural as huge douchebags). I think he'll figure it out eventually, though.
> 
> Also, WOW at Gail being finished with TNA. What the hell happened there?



I am so happy that you said that, we have been agreeing on way to many things lately.  It is just nice to have some friction 

Anyway I am more interested in the SmackDown scramble, at least some new faces will get to Main Event.  

The Gail Kim thing just proves that TNA makes weird ass decision.  I mean come on Gail Kim help build the Women's Division give her what she asks for.


----------



## Rock Lee (Aug 21, 2008)

Looks like gail is heading back to the wwe, i just hope she doesn't end up like doughboy chris harris.


----------



## Rock Lee (Aug 21, 2008)

Kaze said:


> I am so happy that you said that, we have been agreeing on way to many things lately.  It is just nice to have some friction
> 
> Anyway I am more interested in the SmackDown scramble, at least some new faces will get to Main Event.
> 
> The Gail Kim thing just proves that TNA makes weird ass decision.  I mean come on Gail Kim help build the Women's Division give her what she asks for.




TNA is stupid for letting her go,smart move on the wwe's part to pick her back up.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 21, 2008)

> WWE is in talks with Pro Wrestling NOAH so that the company can sign former ROH Champion Takeshi Morishima. The latest details from discussions are that WWE is getting cold feet.
> 
> Morishima faced and won his matches against Charlie Hass in a RAW dark match and Jamie Noble in an ECW dark match this week. During the Smackdown tapings, ECW's Tony Atlas was with Morishima at ringside. WWE Hall of Famer Harley Race accompanied Morishima and represented him.
> 
> ...


The plot thickens.


----------



## Hellion (Aug 21, 2008)

I just hope that the E doesn't bring back her pseudo matrix gimmick


----------



## SilverCross (Aug 21, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> TNA is stupid for letting her go,smart move on the wwe's part to pick her back up.



whos to say its not something on her end thats causing problems? i know its not just you, but yall are being quick to jump on TNA for her leaving. perhaps she wanted to much, perhaps she was upset that she was no longer the spotlight of the division?


----------



## konohakartel (Aug 21, 2008)

it has been announced!!!

If on October 3rd when you tune in to watch SD! you may see some girly ass show like Gossip Girl or the Vagina Monologues. 

Dont worry thats just the day that SD! starts airing on MyNetwork!!!


So remember everyone. October 3rd is the day that the CW stops dominating prime time on Fridays nights!!!


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 21, 2008)

Thursday before it debuts, MNTV is gonna air this year's Mania!


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 21, 2008)

I don't think I'll be able to see SD ever again because the channel listed for MyNetworkTV down here is the freakin' CBS affiliate.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 21, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I don't think I'll be able to see SD ever again because the channel listed for MyNetworkTV down here is the freakin' CBS affiliate.



You've got a grudge againts CBS?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 22, 2008)

CBS has the SEC and the AFC, so I can't have a grudge against them. 

Now, MyNetworkTV, on the other hand, can kindly rot in Hell for not getting an affiliate down here that isn't hooked up with the Big 4. Fuckin' bastards...


----------



## Swimfan908 (Aug 22, 2008)

Can't wait too see Psycho Sid back in action. He was never a spectacular performer but the WWE is lacking some serious top tier heels. With Triple H playing it pretty neutral and great stars like Jericho being totally underutilized as a heel, a big imposing guy with some past WWE history and experience is just the kinda person who can step in immidietley in to take some seriously needed heat


----------



## konohakartel (Aug 22, 2008)

4000!!!

and yea Sid is supposedly coming back. i remembe a few of his matches from back in the day. and yea the company need a few more heels to balance things out a bit


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 22, 2008)

Sid as Ruler of the World would be aces.

Who wouldn't mark out for him to Powerbomb Cena? No one as hard as I.

Course today's WWE fan might not know him. Well other then "that dude who broke his leg on Youtube." Ouch~!


----------



## Rock Lee (Aug 22, 2008)

Did you guys know tomko is going to sign with the wwe ,tna is losing talent left and right.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 22, 2008)

I remember when Tomko was last in WWE people thought he was utterly worthless. One tour with Japan and the TNA fanbase was in love. Actually same thing with Albert/Bernard...


----------



## Waspinator (Aug 22, 2008)

When fleshybot Spike says "Oh Shit!" in TFTM.


----------



## SilverCross (Aug 22, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> Did you guys know tomko is going to sign with the wwe ,tna is losing talent left and right.



that kinda sucks...where'd you hear that at?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 22, 2008)

SilverCross said:


> that kinda sucks...where'd you hear that at?



It was never actually made official. It was just stated that Tomko was backstage at one of WWE's shows. As far as Tomko signing with the wwe is concerned, it's purely speculation for now.


----------



## Broleta (Aug 22, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> One tour with Japan and the TNA fanbase was in love.



That's probably because he got a shitload better in the ring and on the mic after touring Japan.


----------



## konohakartel (Aug 22, 2008)

The thing is dat WWE signed them while they was still a bit green. They needed more exposure and time to grow.


----------



## konohakartel (Aug 22, 2008)

Damn Maria was looking real good in the ring today. She fucked up the hurracarana a bit but its not an easy move to pull off. 

I think that booking is real inconsistent with her. One week she gets owned and squashed and the next she getting in some real solid offense and looking like a really good fighter.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 22, 2008)

WWE better enjoy their Spin "WWE Rulz NFL Drulz" now because they're about to get owned when MNF really starts...

Gotta love the crowd looking down and not even paying attention to Shelton despite the "heat" piped in.


----------



## konohakartel (Aug 22, 2008)

so Kenny....this is your role now?? running in on HHH start to mouth off then get laid out???


btw the new unforgiven poster


----------



## Rock Lee (Aug 22, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> WWE better enjoy their Spin "WWE Rulz NFL Drulz" now because they're about to get owned when MNF really starts...
> 
> Gotta love the crowd looking down and not even paying attention to Shelton despite the "heat" piped in.



Smackdown pipes everything and it doesn't match the crowd odd that you would pick benjamin out of the bunch.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 22, 2008)

He just happened to be what was on the screen when I was making the post.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 23, 2008)

I fell asleep right after the Hardy/Khali match. What happened during the rest of the show?


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 23, 2008)

Kenny came out and HHH said "nice to see ya" with a pedigree... just cuz.

After that I turned it off because I remember reading the spoiler having something to do with Taker/Familia. Why is Familia still around anyway? Without Edge it's kinda worthless...


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 23, 2008)

I just got this info from Prowrestling.com....

*Steve Austin Making Wrestling Return At WrestleMania XXV
Date Added: August 23, 2008
Story By: Cornelius Wilson
The Sun posted a new article regarding "Stone Cold" Steve Austin possibly having a Ric Flair-style send off at WrestleMania XXV. Next year’s WrestleMania will take place in his home town of Houston, TX.

A WWE source told The Sun: "Austin wants to make sure that if he gets into the ring, it's not just to capitalize on his name. He wants to be the best performer on the show. If he can't live up to that, he won't do a match. If he can be the old Stone Cold, then you'll see him wrestle at Wrestlemania XXV." *
I would abosolutely love for this to happen. Austin is my fave of all time, and he definitly deserves it. Mania XXV is suppose to take place in Houston next year, so it makes sense for Austin to be inducted into the Hall of fame next year. If there's anybody who deserves it, it's Austin. I can picture JR, Mcmahon, and being the ones to induct him.


----------



## konohakartel (Aug 23, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Kenny came out and HHH said "nice to see ya" with a pedigree... just cuz.
> 
> After that I turned it off because I remember reading the spoiler having something to do with Taker/Familia. Why is Familia still around anyway? Without Edge it's kinda worthless...



Theyre around for the next PPV.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 23, 2008)

It's stupid, but I guess there's nothing much for Taker to do until the HHH/WHC feud begins. He could feud with MVP, but that might be a downgrade from the Edge thing.

Wonder what he's doing in Hell? <_< Having a match with Benoit?


----------



## SilverCross (Aug 23, 2008)

hmm..austin getting a flair style send off is kinda cool....i just hope this doesnt become a normal thing...just makes me think of so many others that also deserved such send offs but didnt get them..


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 23, 2008)

Isn't Taker suppose to be retiring next year? Isn't this suppose to be his last year?


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 23, 2008)

First time I've heard anything like that.

Then again, people say that every year.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 26, 2008)

Just got this from prowrestling.net....

*John Cena issued his first public comments regarding the neck injury that has sidelined him indefinitely. "It needs to be dealt with because I lost most of the feeling in my right arm and am having pain in my shoulder," Cena told WWE.com. "I'm losing 20 percent of my strength per day. If I don't do anything about it, the injury will end up rupturing and then the surgery will be more difficult. It's not easy, because surgery never is." To read the full article, visit WWE.com.

Powell's POV: The story notes that Cena will visit neurosurgeon Joseph Maroon at the University of Pittsburgh on Tuesday morning to discuss the situation and to schedule surgery. He had additional comments, so be sure to check out the WWE website if you want to read everything he had to say. *


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Aug 26, 2008)

Cena's out with a neck injury. Ouch, those take forever to recover from and he just had a serious injury last year. It was on the dirt sheets before today so it looks legit.

So no SWERVE SWERVE SWERVE SWERVE

EDIT derp too slow


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 27, 2008)

Cena's neck surgery happened Tuesday.

He was at the SD! tapings.

Superman or Kurt Angle?

Or it wasn't as bad as reported.

Says he'll be back by Survivor Series.

TAKE A FUCKING VACATION DUDE...


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 27, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Cena's neck surgery happened Tuesday.
> 
> He was at the SD! tapings.
> 
> ...



.......!

You really hate Cena, don't ya?


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm starting to not so much hate him... as I'm becoming indifferent to him. But seriously... you just had neck surgery. It wouldn't KILL you to take a day off.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 27, 2008)

Being backstage at the show you're not even on = working, AMIRITE?




(just fuckin' with ya, Radish)


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 27, 2008)

I think I was overreacting a bit. When I see the word "surgery" I was picturing him in a hospital bed for a week on end. Yeah I don't really know how that kinda stuff works.

So when I read he was at the tapings the same day...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 27, 2008)

He actually worked a house show tag match with Batista against Kane and Jericho at MSG on the 23rd before they announced he was injured, which is really stupid(though, the guys who did a write-up on the house show said he stood on the apron for a majority of the match).


----------



## Rock Lee (Aug 27, 2008)

*Mick Foley Agrees To Terms With TNA, Set To Debut Soon*


----------



## chad lee (Aug 27, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> *Mick Foley Agrees To Terms With TNA, Set To Debut Soon*



dude,thats just retarded of him
i have 0 respect now


----------



## Rock Lee (Aug 27, 2008)

chad lee said:


> dude,thats just retarded of him
> i have 0 respect now



Why because he chose a place that isn't going to treat him like shit and put him in some pathetic announcer position.I respect the hell out of him for not kissing wwe ass so he could get a higher position.The guy has taken alot of abuse from the matches he has been in and your going to treat him like shit dude fuck that.I can't blame him for leaving foley is thinking about himself and doing what he loves since the wwe wasn't going to let him do that and that is why he went to TNA.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 27, 2008)

Foley honestly has nothing left. What exactly is he going to do in TNA? Put over young guys? That's pretty much all he's been doing since 2000 and really though, Mick's name doesn't carry the weight behind it like Sting's did before TNA horribly it up with him.

I don't really care one way or the other, but acting like Mick is some major signning just because he got all butthurt that Vince yelled at him while he was an announcer and treating it like it was a big deal is lost on me.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 27, 2008)

Foley left the WWE Universe? Interesting.


----------



## Rock Lee (Aug 27, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Foley honestly has nothing left. What exactly is he going to do in TNA? Put over young guys? That's pretty much all he's been doing since 2000 and really though, Mick's name doesn't carry the weight behind it like Sting's did before TNA horribly it up with him.
> 
> I don't really care one way or the other, but acting like Mick is some major signning just because he got all butthurt that Vince yelled at him while he was an announcer and treating it like it was a big deal is lost on me.



You cared enough to leave that comment so don't act like you don't care.You might think he is washed up and isn't that big but i respect him for putting guys over and the amount of tourture he put his body through to do that.Alot of people said that flair had nothing left but he was still going on strong and the last time i check foley is younger then flair.You would rather put the guys who put in hard work and made wrestling what it is today on the backburner.That whole what have you done for me lately attitude shouldn't be applied to legends like foley.I would never treat someone like foley as trash.

BTW don't make it seem like he left because someone yelled at him, he did because he was being treated like shit and used properly.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 27, 2008)

I wonder how much Vince yells at Striker...


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 28, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> You cared enough to leave that comment so don't act like you don't care.You might think he is washed up and isn't that big but i respect him for putting guys over and the amount of tourture he put his body through to do that.Alot of people said that flair had nothing left but he was still going on strong and the last time i check foley is younger then flair.You would rather put the guys who put in hard work and made wrestling what it is today on the backburner.That whole what have you done for me lately attitude shouldn't be applied to legends like foley.I would never treat someone like foley as trash.
> 
> *BTW don't make it seem like he left because someone yelled at him, he did because he was being treated like shit and used properly.*



Actually, Foley did indeed leave WWE because Vince kept screaming in his ear during his commentating. He couldn't take it anymore. At the end of the day, I still respect Foley like hell. He's earned it. However, Im not too sure if Vince will allow him to be inducted into the Hall of fame, now that foley decided to leave WWE for the "enemy", which vince probably see's TNA as.


----------



## SilverCross (Aug 28, 2008)

i dont see why he wouldnt let him in the hall of fame, Bret Hart went to WCW and they put him in.


----------



## Rock Lee (Aug 28, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Actually, Foley did indeed leave WWE because Vince kept screaming in his ear during his commentating. He couldn't take it anymore. At the end of the day, I still respect Foley like hell. He's earned it. However, Im not too sure if Vince will allow him to be inducted into the Hall of fame, now that foley decided to leave WWE for the "enemy", which vince probably see's TNA as.



No there has too be more that dude.


----------



## Rock Lee (Aug 28, 2008)

SilverCross said:


> i dont see why he wouldnt let him in the hall of fame, Bret Hart went to WCW and they put him in.



Yeah but that was after he purchased wcw,if wcw was still going do you think he would be in the hof?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 28, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> You cared enough to leave that comment so don't act like you don't care.




I said I didn't care "one way or the other". Read what I type next time.




> You might think he is washed up and isn't that big but i respect him for putting guys over and the amount of tourture he put his body through to do that.


And where the fuck did I say I didn't respect him? And he is washed up. Saying so doesn't diminish what he's done, but he really has nothing left.



> Alot of people said that flair had nothing left but he was still going on strong and the last time i check foley is younger then flair.


Dude, do you remember how many good matches Flair's had the past few years before WM 24? I don't even need all of my fingers to 'em because for the most part, the man was embarassing out there(and this is coming from a Flair FAN). Also, age has shit to do with anything when your body's been put through hell for 15 years as opposed to doing matches like Flair, Lawler, or Duggan did.



> You would rather put the guys who put in hard work and made wrestling what it is today on the backburner.


What the FUCK? Stop assuming shit about me just because something I said got your panties all riled up. 



> That whole what have you done for me lately attitude shouldn't be applied to legends like foley.I would never treat someone like foley as trash.


What the FUCK? When the FUCK did I adopt a "what have you done for me lately" attitude? And how the fuck am I "treating Foley like trash" when I say that he has no rub left to give? He gave it all to Edge and Orton 4 years ago and trotting him out 4 years later to do the same shit over again is fucking stupid. And then there's the problem of if you decide to put him over some of the younger talent because you end up making them look like garbage for losing to 40+ year old cripple who hasn't been relavent in years.



> BTW don't make it seem like he left because someone yelled at him, he did because he was being treated like shit and used properly.


Rated already covered this, but that *is* the reason why he didn't renew his contract and Vince just let him go. And honestly, Foley should have known what he was getting into before taking the announcing job to begin with as he's known that Vince is a very intense guy(and crazy) since he's been in with the company. The guy talks all the time about how he's good friends with Jim Ross and has good relationships with Lawler and Tazz and none of them didn't tell him that Vince can be a tyrant from the gorilla position? C'mon now...



> Yeah but that was after he purchased wcw,if wcw was still going do you think he would be in the hof?


Bret would have been retired regardless of whether or not WCW was still going.


----------



## SilverCross (Aug 28, 2008)

bret left before the purchase, less WWF/E let WCW run on its own for a while after they had technically "bought" them. in fact, i dont believe he was even active at the time of the purchase, that came after his injury..

either way, i have to agree with shadow, he would have been let in either way.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Aug 28, 2008)

Foley can add to TNA as a manager, commentator, backstage agent, whatever, but in-ringwise I don't think he really has anything left to give

I see nothing wrong with him going to TNA, just don't expect him to be champion there or anything


RadishMan said:


> I wonder how much Vince yells at Striker...


Vince probably naps through ECW to rest up his vocal cords for Smackdown

The bookers are probably sneaking the Evan Bourne push right past him


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 28, 2008)

Foley can do some stuff with Joe. Their confrontation from ROH was all kinds of awesome.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 28, 2008)

Yeah, but that was with Gabe booking it. I wouldn't trust Russo, Jarrett, or Mantrell with booking an elementary school field trip.


----------



## Rock Lee (Aug 29, 2008)

Holy shit r-truth's debut is a f**king flop.I give him a week before he is fired.


----------



## konohakartel (Aug 29, 2008)

so true...fans only became audible when he hit that spinning elbow....


I was like wow...the crowd was so dead..


on another note another great match outta jeff tho

add on for another match....Bella twins debut...decent moves by Bri and the roll up by the other 1...pulling a switcharoo under the ring


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 29, 2008)

I found R Truth's dancing in the ring quite funny...

Once again, Smackdown is the better wrestling show of the week(between Raw, ecw, and smackdown). It's pretty rare that Taker actually says a word. I thought the MVP/Hardy and HHH/Benjamin matches were pretty good. I wonder what'll happen to Vickie....


----------



## nanni (Aug 29, 2008)

> Holy shit r-truth's debut is a f**king flop.I give him a week before he is fired.





> I found R Truth's dancing in the ring quite funny...


i thought it was goin to be a good show in his match ... but the ending of the match was...


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 30, 2008)

Didn't catch SD!, but people are raving about Shelton/HHH outside the goofy ending. What would you rate the match? Might download the show and watch it.


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Aug 30, 2008)

Foley leaving to TNA is interesting.  I thought Foley/JR had good chemistry.  I don't think Tazz/JR is quite as good.  Maybe they will come to their senses and switch Cole/JR back to their respective shows.  I think the ECW announce team are gelling well.  I thought Killings was good.  I miss his entrance from TNA though.  HHH v Gold Standard was good.  Though I usually like them in whatever matches they are in.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 30, 2008)

Meh... didn't care much for the Shelton/HHH match. Preferred Hardy/MVP TBH.

Actually I might start downloading the shows anyway, found it more enjoyable to watch at my own pace and no commercials. Nope I don't have DVR cap.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 30, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Didn't catch SD!, but people are raving about Shelton/HHH outside the goofy ending. What would you rate the match? Might download the show and watch it.



Hardy/MVP was much better. Don't get me wrong, HHH/Benjamin was a pretty good match, but Hardy/MVP was just better.


----------



## RadishMan (Aug 30, 2008)

That bump Hardy took looked very nasty. But he seemed okay enough to do a Swanton. Still... didn't look good.


----------



## konohakartel (Aug 31, 2008)

yea it looked pretty bad....i was shocked that the match went on.. i dont kno if it was botched or planned out.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 31, 2008)

I just read this....

*Mick Foley Says He Has NOT Signed With TNA
08/31/2008 by Nick Paglino 

Mick Foley recently attended a Cleveland Indians game to throw out the opening pitch, and Matt Loder of Letstalkwrestling.com reported that Foley has NOT signed with TNA as of yet. Foley reportedly said "well, I can say that is NOT true, though I may try out a PPV with them." Foley was attending the game through a WWE sanctioned autograph signing and apparently was unaware of internet rumors claiming he was leaving WWE in favor of TNA. Foley's WWE contract is set to expire this Monday, so legally he cannot sign a TNA contract until then even if he wanted to. You can read the entire article at this link.* 
Damn. I guess you _really can't _believe everything you read on the Net!


----------



## Broleta (Aug 31, 2008)

Smackdown! was pretty awesome for wrestling this week, but so was iMPACT. RAW is very stale right now.. I think they need some trades with both Cena and Orton out (top heel and top face).

TNA will have Foley deny contract talks anyway so we won't know until he does or does not show up in TNA.


----------



## Hellion (Aug 31, 2008)

RAW was stale because the had the main event as the opener.  That Kane Batista snorefest left a bad taste in my mouth.  

Also I like the Bella twins switcharoo.  I wouldn't have caught it if you guys didn't say something


----------



## Rivayir (Aug 31, 2008)

konohakartel said:


> yea it looked pretty bad....i was shocked that the match went on.. i dont kno if it was botched or planned out.



I was suprised as well that Hardy could go on with the match just like that. Hopefully, he is okay.

The promo of the Brian Kendrick was done pretty well. The guy grows onto me more and more and his new gimmick seems to work. It's good to see him in the scramble instead of the usual suspects like Khali or the Big Show, even though I could imagine one of the currently injured superstars was probably planned to have a place in the title match originally.


----------



## konohakartel (Aug 31, 2008)

yea well i almost missed the switcharoo myself...i looked away from the tv for a second and see Victoria pulling her out from under the ring.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 31, 2008)

I loved Kendrick's promo on Smackdown. I wasn't really into his character, until that promo. Whenever he comes out to the ring to wrestle or whatever, he seems forced, with his arms swinging and shit. It doesn't really seem natural, but his promo 2 days ago certainly did.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 31, 2008)

> Whenever he comes out to the ring to wrestle or whatever, he seems forced, with his arms swinging and shit. It doesn't really seem natural, but his promo 2 days ago certainly did.


Stop stealing my talking points.













... I keed, I keed.


----------



## konohakartel (Aug 31, 2008)

I think he would benefit from more backstage segments instead of cutting in the ring.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Aug 31, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> That bump Hardy took looked very nasty. But he seemed okay enough to do a Swanton. Still... didn't look good.



That guy's been taking far too many bumps on the head in recent months. It's a good thing that he can still go on like that.


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 1, 2008)

So lemme get this straight.

On WWE.com they are advertising Jericho/HBK signing a contract for their unsanctioned match.

Really?

Wow.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 1, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> So lemme get this straight.
> 
> On WWE.com they are advertising Jericho/HBK signing a contract for their unsanctioned match.
> 
> ...



That should be an interesting "contract signing".


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 1, 2008)

I hate contract signings.


----------



## konohakartel (Sep 1, 2008)

they are all too predictable..and if it doesnt go as predicted it sucks...since the predictable is also the most entertaining...


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 1, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> I hate contract signings.



So do I. But let's be honest. This "contract signining" is gonna be great.


----------



## Broleta (Sep 1, 2008)

Kaze said:


> RAW was stale because the had the main event as the opener.



I don't mean that particular show, I mean the brand as a whole.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 1, 2008)

RKO dissing every champion was great man simply one of the greatest heels in WWE to pull off that kind of stunt


----------



## Hellion (Sep 1, 2008)

That was really one of the best segments in awhile.  It was also nice to see the seed's of an Orton stable


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow, did anyone else see HBK shoot-land on his head when he was diving out of the ring after Jericho? 

Well, since he appears to be okay, I won't feel bad about saying this: Wouldn't it have been funny as hell if after HBK said, "Sometimes you have to look Evil in the face and spit in it's eye", that Jericho spit in HBK's eye just to hammer home what a sorry bitch he's been his entire career? I know I would have cheered.


----------



## RodMack (Sep 1, 2008)

Shadow said:


> RKO dissing every champion was great man simply one of the greatest heels in WWE to pull off that kind of stunt


Yeah that was a pretty great segment. Man I wish Orton were back.


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 2, 2008)

- The Jericho vs. Michaels angle is coming across so differently than the regular WWE angles because Jericho and Michaels are working together on the angle. The creative team does have some input to the angle, but Jericho and Michaels are the ones deciding the direction and coming up with the main ideas.

Credit: The Wrestling Observer Newsletter

Explains a lot.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Sep 2, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> Holy shit r-truth's debut is a f**king flop.I give him a week before he is fired.



Eh, Smackdown tends to actually stick with its pushes for a few weeks at least, so they'll still give him a chance. If he was on Raw though he'd be buried next week and then fired.



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Wow, did anyone else see HBK shoot-land on his head when he was diving out of the ring after Jericho?





> At the conclusion of Raw tonight, after signing the contract for his Unsanctioned Match at Unforgiven this Sunday, WWE fans at the Scottrade Center in St. Louis saw Shawn Michaels favoring his left elbow, which he appeared to injure. Immediate medical examination revealed a damaged left tricep.
> 
> WWE.com expects to have more information on Michaels' injury following a more comprehensive medical examination on Tuesday.


This was hovering around the reports yesterday too.

Better just be playing it up for the angle.


----------



## Hellion (Sep 2, 2008)

Yeah the road Agents fucked up his Debut.  Vince wanted Truth to dominate, and they told him to do a basic come from behind match.  

And with that I will plat the race card


----------



## Violence Fight (Sep 2, 2008)

All I have to say is that Charlie Hass may be the greatest Troll EVER.

He got huge pop for his "Chon Hena" gimmick, and then quickly got ridiculous boos. I know they've done this "Be someone else" Gimmick before, but It's still pretty hilarious.


----------



## Hellion (Sep 2, 2008)

Didn't Big Show, and Funaki, do it


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Sep 2, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Didn't Big Show, and *Funaki*, do it



Indeeeeed.


----------



## Violence Fight (Sep 2, 2008)

I did mention it wasn't an "Original" concept. Stevie Richards also did it, if you remember.

I always did like that though. It's funny seeing wrestlers parody other wrestlers IMO.


----------



## Hellion (Sep 2, 2008)

I was just naming people off the top of my head that did it. 

I wonder who he will be next week.  Chawn Michaels perhaps


----------



## Sarun (Sep 2, 2008)

Is Carlito still with WWE?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 2, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Yeah the road Agents fucked up his Debut.  Vince wanted Truth to dominate, and they told him to do a basic come from behind match.
> 
> And with that I will plat the race card



How does that apply to Killing's debut? Mcmahon would have wanted him to squash Dykstra, whether he was black or not.

Anybody realize that Orton's promo on RAW was 100% true. When he was the champ on RAW, Raw was indeed the better show. And Beth Phoinix really is embaressing herself. And Santino really is...by far...the weakest IC champ in it's history, or at least from what I remember.


----------



## Hellion (Sep 2, 2008)

Because the Agents were being racist.  I mean they never messed up  with Vladamir Kolzzoff 

But you know I was joking around about it.


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 2, 2008)

So is Punk ever going to get past his past reputation as an indy worker? Not sure, but in both WWE/TNA apparently if you weren't apart of the fabled Attitude Era you are not worth to lick their boots and they demand RESPECT~!

For fuck's sake, how many times has JBL done the same promo on Punk? I was watching Raw today and I swear it was a rerun when JBL went off on his tangent.


----------



## Hellion (Sep 3, 2008)

I have a question how lame was Rey's return.  I mean they had Kane question Rey's sanity and he returns just as if nothing happened.  

I expected that he would come back as a confused heel.  He would have been the last person to enter the scramble with new music and a Kane like mask, and turn on Batista.  But no we get the same 619 Rey.  I would have preferred for it to have been Kane's mask in the bag instead of Rey's now 

I have to ask did they do this because of Cena's injury or if that was the plan all along


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 3, 2008)

The Kane Storyline I'm assuming they've been planning by the show. And since it's KANE and you expected anything at all... shame on you.


----------



## Broleta (Sep 3, 2008)

Foley has signed a short term agreement with TNA and apparently he's excited about it. I hope it's managing Abyss or being on commentary.


----------



## SilverCross (Sep 3, 2008)

source            ?


----------



## konohakartel (Sep 3, 2008)

its on wrestlezone ...


----------



## RodMack (Sep 3, 2008)

konohakartel said:


> its on wrestlezone ...


And I guess pretty much on any wrestling site.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 3, 2008)

Orton's promo on RAW was fantasitc. I agreed with everything he said, especially about that overated Santino being the weakest IC champ to date. A Punk/Orton feud seems to be brewing.


----------



## RodMack (Sep 3, 2008)

Why is Santino even IC Champ? Yeah, he's funny and all, but other than that he's crap.


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 3, 2008)

Why not? It's not as if the IC title is worth a damn. It's better on someone as entertaining as Santino then the sad excuse Kofi.


----------



## Hellion (Sep 3, 2008)

How can you blame Kofi when the IC title hasn't been properly promoted in years


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm not a fan of Kofi's really... he isn't Jamaican ME crazy. <_<


----------



## Hellion (Sep 4, 2008)

To be honest I think I am a little biased towards him and all black wrestlers >_<


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 4, 2008)

Kofi sucks!! Im sorry, man. I just can't get into his character. His in ring skills are okay, I guess.


----------



## Rock Lee (Sep 4, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Why not? It's not as if the IC title is worth a damn. It's better on someone as entertaining as Santino then the sad excuse Kofi.



Thats youre opinion but i have to say that santino is about as entertaining as a bag of shit.His promos and his gesture are annoying not in a good heel you want to boo but a get the fuck off my tv screen your annoying kind of way.And on top of all that the guy cannot wrestle for shit.


----------



## Rock Lee (Sep 4, 2008)

I seen some of kofi's heel stuff and its way better then the shit he is doing now.


----------



## Hellion (Sep 4, 2008)

I hope they are setting Kofi up for a Rock type of turn.


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 4, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> I seen some of kofi's heel stuff and its way better then the shit he is doing now.



You should check out some of Santino's pre-Raw stuff. Not sure if it was DSW or an indy he was in, but he seemed to have a some kinda Shoot Fighter gimmick like Elijah's old Russian partner guy.

Not that I saw more then a video, but he clearly does have the skills... but he's far more efficient at being a "LOL @ U" comedy heel. He can pretty much get anyone over as a face and the jokes with him are great for the faces because he's causing the fans to laugh at him and not with him.


----------



## Violence Fight (Sep 4, 2008)

SilverCross said:


> source            ?





That's on TNA's front page. Good Enough for you?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 4, 2008)

^Also, Foley confirmed his TNA debut in his Myspace blog. He didn't say when he would be debuting though.. He just confirmed that he really is going to TNA. At the end of his blog, he wrote, "See you in the IMPACT Zone!"


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 4, 2008)

I believe whatever he said denying it only had to do with the fact that he couldn't sign with them until his contract was up on the 1st. Obviously Foley isn't going to draw in anyone past the 1.1, but it'll be interesting to see where they take him.

Any Scramble predictions? With 3 of them there should be different endings. Obviously 1 of them is probably going to end in 20 mins. without a decision.


----------



## SilverCross (Sep 4, 2008)

...no..i need more proof 


whats with Bookers voice? sounds odd.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 5, 2008)

Why does TNA hate AJ Styles and Samoa Joe so much? Not even Sting himself has ever been booked to be as retarded both of them have looked in the past few weeks. And seriously... Frank Trigg? For real? What. The. FUCK?

This whole Sting angle reeks of Russo-rific "shades of grey" garbage with how his promo went tonight. 

Oh well, at least the wrestling was good for the most part(Stone Cold Sharktool and Super Eric can rot in Hell, though. Fuckin' annoying bastards...).


----------



## Violence Fight (Sep 5, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Why does TNA hate AJ Styles and Samoa Joe so much? Not even Sting himself has ever been booked to be as retarded both of them have looked in the past few weeks. And seriously... Frank Trigg? For real? What. The. FUCK?
> 
> This whole Sting angle reeks of Russo-rific "shades of grey" garbage with how his promo went tonight.
> 
> Oh well, at least the wrestling was good for the most part(Stone Cold Sharktool and Super Eric can rot in Hell, though. Fuckin' annoying bastards...).



Your Answer is POLE LIFE: BASIC RUSSONOMICS.


Seriously, not only has the booking gotten weirder, but there's been a dramatic increase in "Item(s) on a pole" matches.


----------



## SilverCross (Sep 5, 2008)

bah, i didnt mind it much, the end of Stings little speech, before joe came out was getting a bit lame, seemed a bit dragged out, other then that, the only strange part of Nash just standing there as Sting attacked joe.

the whole Frank Trigg thing was odd. maybe it will turn out ok.
I never expected to see a Ref kick at a wrestler, and i have always wanted to see a Ref fight back...so...i got what i...wanted?? something like that...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 5, 2008)

That ref is an indy wrestler, which kinda begs the question, "Why?".

The main problem I have with Sting's promo is that he's supposed to be the heel here unless Russo's going for one of those dumbshit mid-angle swerves where AJ and Joe turn heel while Booker and Kurt turn face(who knows what the hell Nash is going to do during all this aside from limp around). 

Even ignoring Sting's promo, why the hell does Joe need that little ass club, anyway? He's supposed to be the most dangerous guy in TNA, yet he needs that tiny thing to take on an old man in face paint? I was expecting Joe to slap the Clutch on Sting(which would've ruled and gotten this angle going somewhere) since he had to have been paying attention to what happened with AJ last week when Sting posed the same situation to him, but no, he drops the bat, backs up, pulls out that club, and still gets made to look like a putz just because. What the hell, TNA?


----------



## SilverCross (Sep 5, 2008)

the ref thing..i guess just wait and see for now..

as for joe and sting..Sting was meant to be heel, some times it cant be helped if the crowed just doesnt go with it...pushing sting as a heel may not be all that easy at this point...
Why joe had that club thing...no clue, that really seemed un-needed...but what ever, Sting took a cheap shot at Joe, perhaps to help push him as the heel?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 5, 2008)

For christ sake. I wish Jarret would show his up already(actually, I dont). Im getting really tired of TNA teasing a Jarrett return, when all they do is play his horrible intro music. It's getting annoying. Is the bastard gonna show up, or not, because I have had all that I can take of this?


----------



## SilverCross (Sep 5, 2008)

id expect him to show next week.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 5, 2008)

SilverCross said:


> as for joe and sting..Sting was meant to be heel, some times it cant be helped if the crowed just doesnt go with it


See, the thing is, unless they're trying to make Sting look delusional(which would've actually worked if you didn't have Nash saying, "Hey, Sting's actually right about this, Joe needs to listen to him."), how they've had Joe and AJ approach everything in regards to Sting makes them look like petulant, egotistical whiners(admittedly, Joe was acting like this before the Sting thing started, but still). And then there's Sting completely ignoring AJ's backstage segment where he brings up an extremely valid point(AJ being one of the foundations of TNA long before Sting/Kurt/Booker got there).



> Why joe had that club thing...no clue, that really seemed un-needed...but what ever, Sting took a cheap shot at Joe, perhaps to help push him as the heel?


I'd like to think so, but something tells me that some thing even dumber will happen next week. 


VF, I would've repped you for that post but the goddamn system says I need to spread more around before repping you again. Fuckin' NF...


----------



## SilverCross (Sep 5, 2008)

yea..just brings back the point, i sure dont watch TNA for the story...

who knows, the way Nash stood there....and how TNA likes to make people turn on each other, Nash may join Sting next...


----------



## Hellion (Sep 5, 2008)

But not before AJ joins him.  

Speaking of which has a person eveyr stayed a heel or face for over a month in TNA since the Spike Debut


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 5, 2008)

Robert Roode? Eric Young? Black Machismo? Awesome Kong? Jacqueline? James Storm? ODB?


----------



## Sarun (Sep 5, 2008)

Seems like almost 1 full page of TNA talk.

Back to WWE, what you all think will be the title that is most likely to change hands at Unforgiven?


----------



## Hellion (Sep 5, 2008)

Triple H's 

**


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 5, 2008)

HHH - Either boring HHH defense or Jeff. But I doubt HHH is willing to do it. Not when he's got the EPIC(~!) Punjabi Prison match lined up...

Henry - If Hardy was gonna win it, it probably would've already happened. So he'll retain especially since the belt is customed for his size and last laugh rules.

Punk - Hopefully Punk retains and they don't do the "safe" Batista route. It will just poo poo all over everything they've done with Punk. Really he's the only one who should have a chance of taking it if Punk doesn't retain.

3 retaining matches could be quite boring, but I really don't know if any will change hands. I see them trying to make Henry have a long reign to get someone really over when they take it. Bourne?


----------



## Rock Lee (Sep 5, 2008)

So anyone picking up tna impact the videogame?


----------



## Violence Fight (Sep 5, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> So anyone picking up tna impact the videogame?



Lets run down the list:

5 CAW Slots...check.
No Tag Team Moves...check.
No Rope Breaks...check.
No Ref...Check.


About the only reason for me to buy this would be to see how accurate Mike Tenay and Don West's commentary is(I bet its fucking spot on.). I can see it now.

Don West: And you know Mike, AJ Styles is just one of those guys you who can be--PELE! PELE! PELE!*Westgasm*
Mike: And you know Don, that kick is going to swing momentum in AJ's favor
DW: Mike, It's like AJ Styles just backflipped and swung his leg in a kicking motion, and planted Robert Roode with that boot.
Mike: Roode on the Ropes now, looks like AJ is going for the Styles Clash, that facebuster like move..
DW: AND HE JUST HITS IT OUT OF NOWHERE MIKE! AJ STYLES JUST COMES OUT OF NOWHERE WITH THAT MOVE! IT'S LIKE HE PICKED HIM UP, WRAPPED HIS LEGS AROUND HIS ARMS, AND JUST TOOK HIM OVER MIKE.


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 5, 2008)

I was intrigued by the TNA game until that interview came out where it basically said any good features would have to be for the next installment. Ugh. The SD! series is beyond stale so I was looking for a good game for the new generation (haven't tried FP).

No Mercy will always be king.


----------



## Violence Fight (Sep 5, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> I was intrigued by the TNA game until that interview came out where it basically said any good features would have to be for the next installment. Ugh. The SD! series is beyond stale so I was looking for a good game for the new generation (haven't tried FP).
> 
> No Mercy will always be king.



Fire Pro is awesome. It's grappling system is based on timing and damage for the most part. You both walk into each other(or you walk into the other guy), which starts a "Grappling" animation. As they lock up you press the direction and the button of the move you want to do. You can do your finisher from the get go, but it'll get countered more often than not. You grind them down with weak, then medium, then strong moves. If you try strong and medium moves 2 seconds into the match you'll get countered normally.

You basically have a real wrestling match, grind away with weak stuff like chops, scoop slams, ect. Move on to Suplexes, DDTs, Piledrivers and the like, and end up at Powerbombs, Brainbusters, and Burning Hammers.

Fire Pro IMO, is second only to No Mercy(Although I Love No Mercy, so I'm biased as hell), but it is a FANTASTIC wrestling game once you get the hang of the grappling system(Hard will still whip your ass).


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 5, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> I was intrigued by the TNA game until that interview came out where it basically said any good features would have to be for the next installment. Ugh. The SD! series is beyond stale so I was looking for a good game for the new generation (haven't tried FP).
> 
> *No Mercy will always be king*.



No way, man. No Mercy is no longer the king of wrestling games. It got dethroned by Smackdown:here somes the pain, and Smackdown:Shut your mouth a while ago.


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 5, 2008)

SD! HCTP is the best SD! game I'll give you that. The last one I played was the first SD! vs. Raw, before they started adding the year to the title, so I'm not sure. I heard 06 was bad though...


----------



## Violence Fight (Sep 5, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> SD! HCTP is the best SD! game I'll give you that. The last one I played was the first SD! vs. Raw, before they started adding the year to the title, so I'm not sure. I heard 06 was bad though...



I'm very tempted to upgrade to an xbox, or something capable of playing Smackdown vs. Raw 09...

just for the Create-a-finishing move feature.


----------



## nanni (Sep 6, 2008)

i'm wondering about the new Diva on SD
she went under the ring as fast as she come out.
from one side near the other end 

 jeff and HHH.


----------



## SilverCross (Sep 6, 2008)

hmm, im still gonna wait and see how the TNA game goes...i may rent once it comes out and see how it goes. i havent really enjoyed a wrestling game since either No Mercy, or Day of Reckoning...


----------



## konohakartel (Sep 6, 2008)

oh u mean brie bella of the bella twins???!?!! 

lolz i wonder how that gimmick is gonna work out 4 them...theyre cute...they got some decent moves 2.

and honestly who doesnt like twins like them??


----------



## nanni (Sep 6, 2008)

konohakartel said:


> *oh u mean brie bella of the bella twins???!?!! *
> 
> lolz i wonder how that gimmick is gonna work out 4 them...theyre cute...they got some decent moves 2.
> 
> and honestly who doesnt like twins like them??



 ya that one 

the second one looks more bulked up.


----------



## RodMack (Sep 6, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> SD! HCTP is the best SD! game I'll give you that. The last one I played was the first SD! vs. Raw, before they started adding the year to the title, so I'm not sure. *I heard 06 was bad though...*


I dunno where you heard that but SvR 2006 was one of the best wrestling games I ever played.


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 6, 2008)

Saw this on Wiki...

Smackdown Curse

Since the release of WWE SmackDown! vs. Raw, whoever was on the cover of the game ends up getting injured. This is related to the Madden Curse. Vince McMahon, who was on the cover of WWE SmackDown! vs. Raw, ended up being injured. WWE SmackDown! vs. Raw 2006's cover features John Cena and Batista. Cena overcame the odds of injury, but Batista torn his quad in a cage match. WWE SmackDown vs. Raw 2007 featured Triple H also has torn his quad. WWE SmackDown vs. Raw 2008 featured Cena, Bobby Lashley and The Undertaker all have been injured. The upcoming WWE SmackDown vs. Raw 2009 features Shawn Michaels, who already tore his tricep at a WWE Raw taping, and Triple H, who hasn't been injured.

In addition to the curse, The 2006 version featured a playable storyline of Eddie Guerrero feuding with The Undertaker. Guerrero passed away one day before the game would release in North America. The 2007 version featured Chris Benoit feuding with Undertaker. He passed away because of the double-murder suicide. The 2008 version have a storyline Rey Mysterio and Jeff Hardy feuding with The Undertaker. Both Mysterio and Hardy have eventually avoid death, which of Mysterio being stuck in China during the Sichuan earthquake and Jeff Hardy's house burning down.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 6, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Saw this on Wiki...
> 
> Smackdown Curse
> 
> ...



Both HHH and Shawn Michaels are going to be on the next Smackdown game's cover....and Shawn Michaels injured himself this week!!!!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 7, 2008)

I got this from prowrestling.com.....

*Updates On Kevin Nash & Christian Cage Signing With WWE
Date Added: September 07, 2008
Story By: Cornelius Wilson
The feeling within TNA regarding Kevin Nash and Christian Cage is that there's a 50/50 chance of them re-signing. Their fate to remain with the company seems to rest solely on how bad WWE wants them.

Nash has hinted to TNA that WWE wants him to return in a short-term role as a bodyguard for Shawn Michaels to counteract Lance Cade. His preference is TNA because of the limited in-ring work he has to do and their schedule is more flexible compared to the full-time schedule he would work in WWE.

Christian Cage received heat when he departed from WWE, but one source said that it's "water under the bridge" within WWE. The feeling is that Christian will fit in perfect if he returns since his body type will now be accepted because of the lack of muscular physique in WWE due to the drug testing, which wasn't the case in the past despite his in good in-ring work and promos.

Credit: Wrestling Observer Newsletter *

And this...

*Update On Edge's Absence, Christian Cage/WWE Update
Date Added: September 07, 2008
Story By: Cornelius Wilson
- Edge is expected to make his return soon. A source said he expects him back before Survivor Series. He has a DVD coming out in November, so expect him be back to promote the product. He needed a break to heal nagging injuries.

- WWE will make a push to bring back Christian Cage. His contract expires soon. "He'd be at the top of my list (of TNA free agents)," said one WWE official. If he signs with WWE, expect for a reunion with Edge or for the two to feud against one another.

Credit: ProWrestling.net *

Christian vs Edge= Epic Feud! However, Christian needs to make up his fucking mind about where he wants to be at.


----------



## nanni (Sep 7, 2008)

> Nash has hinted to TNA that WWE wants him to return in a short-term role as a bodyguard for Shawn Michaels to counteract Lance Cade. His preference is TNA because of the limited in-ring work he has to do and their schedule is more flexible compared to the full-time schedule he would work in WWE.


 Nash, Michaels days


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 7, 2008)

Nash can stay his ass in TNA for all I care. No offense to him, but I just don't think he'd be any value to the WWE.


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 8, 2008)

LOL WWE.

Jericho/Michaels could only end in pin/submission. But the referee stops because Jericho can't continue?

Punk gets taken out. Jericho replaces and wins?

LOL...

Jericho > Batista.

FACT(~!)


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Sep 8, 2008)

Normally I'd be bitching and pouting and groaning about the way Punk dropped the title, because really that was pretty bad

But since Jericho is the one who wound up with the belt, I choose to revert to my young days in the Attitude Era and just mark out that my favorite guy is champ

And lol Batista, that guy gets like a million title shots a year and loses almost every one of them. He must have a record or something. Really, it just makes you not take the guy seriously at all, besides the fact that his in-ring skills aren't that great

That Jericho/Batista match before One Night Stand was pretty good, though, so I wouldn't mind them feuding over the title even if it means BATISTA WANT MORE TITLE SHOTS DURRRR


----------



## Rivayir (Sep 8, 2008)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Normally I'd be bitching and pouting and groaning about the way Punk dropped the title, because really that was pretty bad
> 
> But since Jericho is the one who wound up with the belt, I choose to revert to my young days in the Attitude Era and just mark out that my favorite guy is champ.



I feel the same way. Hopefully Punk stays in the title/main event picture nonetheless. They can kick out JBL or Rey Mastrio for all I care.

Seems like Triple H will really stay champion until the next century like he announced on Smackdown this week. I don't even think he meant that sarcastically.


----------



## nanni (Sep 8, 2008)

> Seems like Triple H will really stay champion until the next century like he announced on Smackdown this week. I don't even think he meant that sarcastically.


too many n00bs in SD


----------



## RodMack (Sep 8, 2008)

Lastier said:


> I feel the same way. Hopefully Punk stays in the title/main event picture nonetheless. They can kick out JBL or Rey Mastrio for all I care.


I'm assuming Punk might still be in the main event picture since it does look like he's gonna feud with Orton. Though I wonder now that Jericho is champ if HBK is gonna be in the title hunt?


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 8, 2008)

I know I'm late but I just found out 2 minutes ago.

Chris Jericho: World Heavyweight Champion.

Fuck yes. 

I can finally start watching WWE again.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 8, 2008)

OMG we finally saw wrestling on Raw courtesy of Rey Rey and Evan Bourne....holy shit


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 8, 2008)

They've had wrestling on the damn show for weeks now.


----------



## Hellion (Sep 8, 2008)

This has been one of the best RAW's in a long time


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 8, 2008)

RodMack said:


> I'm assuming Punk might still be in the main event picture since it does look like he's gonna feud with Orton. *Though I wonder now that Jericho is champ if HBK is gonna be in the title hunt?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> It seems likely, since the Jericho/Michaels feud isn't over yet. Im not so sure if I would want Michaels as champ, though.


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 9, 2008)

Oh no, they do. He doesn't. Nor should he if he's gonna be on part-time status.

Jericho DESERVES a solid run more then anyone in WWE.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 9, 2008)

The Juice Man said:


> I know I'm late but I just found out 2 minutes ago.
> 
> Chris Jericho: World Heavyweight Champion.
> 
> ...


Really 



Kaze said:


> This has been one of the best RAW's in a long time





RadishMan said:


> Oh no, they do. He doesn't. Nor should he if he's gonna be on part-time status.
> 
> Jericho DESERVES a solid run more then anyone in WWE.


Fuck what exact date RAW is this (Jericho fan) I havent watched WWE in over a year :/


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 9, 2008)

Sweet thanks I'll check it out. 

WCW Jericho was fuck awesome, WWF Jericho was win, I saw the Orton match and the Batista/Micheal/Jericho fued. 

I loved Jericho/Christian's act as well XD


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 9, 2008)

I use to love Jericho and Benoit's arcs. 

Benoit


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 9, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> He may not be, but he's still the best part of WWE. Which is a lot like the old.



Jericho is the ONLY reason I'm watching WWE again.


----------



## Hellion (Sep 9, 2008)

Damn i didn't know jericho was that great that he brought people back to wrestling.  Any way he is a good Heel champion he reminded me of Edge last night of how he could go from one extreme to another


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 9, 2008)

Jericho > Edge by a huge margin.

He has more charisma then most, when he is a face he's cheered to death.


----------



## Hellion (Sep 9, 2008)

Did you not see Edge for the past year the guy was hated like no other.  You wanted to see him get his ass wiped.


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 9, 2008)

1000 POSTS~!

Also... and this is just for shits and giggles.

Jericho only won World Titles when...

HHH gets injured, he wins WCW Title twice and Undisputed.

HHH returns. Jericho loses and goes into midcard hell.

HHH goes to SD!. Jericho FINALLY wins the big one again.

...


----------



## Hellion (Sep 9, 2008)

Duh HHH hates Jericho


----------



## SilverCross (Sep 9, 2008)

yea, great to se jericho doing some thing of use again. still, i miss his old WCW days..


----------



## Rock Lee (Sep 9, 2008)

TNA IMPACT 360 IGN Review - 6.7

Ouch


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 9, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Duh HHH hates Jericho



HHH knows Jericho is better that him in every aspect.

That's why you saw Jericho humiliated walking HHH's dog, getting Stephaine lotion, etc. when they were feuding with each other for the Undisputed title. 

Fuck you HHH.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 9, 2008)

Alot of Jericho praise going on, so I thought I put my two cents in...

One of my favorite Jericho moments is when he beat HHH for the title on RAW. I fucking loved that. It's a shame that he only had it for about 6 minutes. The crowd went nuts when he won. I remember seeing everyone jumping up and down, with their hands in the air, and two guys hugging each other, because they were so happy.

Call me crazy, but I kinda enjoyed Jericho's feud with Chyna...

His countless "war of words" with The Rock.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 9, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> His countless "war of words" with The Rock.



Here my favorite.

Link removed

That feud was fucking gold.


----------



## SPN (Sep 9, 2008)

I'd watch more if they gave Jericho the mic for a few hours longer. I don't know how many writers that guy has working for him, but it's all comic gold, always has been, always will be. I watched the show with his return, and the re-run like three times.


----------



## SilverCross (Sep 10, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> TNA IMPACT 360 IGN Review - 6.7
> 
> Ouch



wouldnt trust IGN for anything.

tho after reading multiple reviews, i can see where the problem is. either way i may still give it a rent.


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Santino rules, but the Honkey Tonkey meter is gonna get old fast if he does it every week. WELL BEFORE he reaches it.

You guys see that as the next impersonation?

Haasy Tonk Man~!


----------



## RodMack (Sep 10, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> You guys see that as the next impersonation?
> 
> Haasy Tonk Man~!


It could be anyone. Maybe next it's gonna be Triple Haas. xD


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 12, 2008)

Got this from prowrestling.com...

*Backstage Heat on Triple H; Undertaker Involved, More
Date Added: September 11, 2008
Story By: Steve Carrier
- Since returning to the SmackDown brand, there is some major heat on the WWE Champion Triple H, mainly for him going out of his way to make the younger talents look bad on camera, especially guys like MVP and Shelton Benjamin. A lot of the guys backstage were upset about Triple H’s recent promo and have went to The Undertaker for a resolution, of sorts. The Undertaker agrees with the younger talents and says he understands how they feel.

The belief is that a backstage showdown is coming between The Undertaker and Triple H, due to the way the WWE Champion treats people in the locker room. Many people think that Triple H would get his way in the end but the one person that Vince McMahon respects and trusts the most above others is The Undertaker. Triple H wouldn’t lose his job obviously but some kind of changes would have to be made.

The Undertaker sees SmackDown as his brand and the Superstars as his boys, in a way. If he isn’t backed by McMahon when the time comes, there’s a feeling that he could take more time off for injuries as a way to show his displeasure. There’s already a thought among some close to the situation that Triple H wants payback for his loss at WrestleMania 17 and is pushing for himself to face The Undertaker at WrestleMania 25 with the streak being broken. *

My prediction came true. A couple of months ago, I told you all that with HHH and Taker on the same brand, there was gonna be a showdown. My exact words were, "The sparks are definitly gonna fly". 

I gotta admit though. HHH has been making the younger talent look bad lately. He made Shelton and MVP look bad last week on Smackdown, during his promo. He made Dykstra look bad two weeks in a row.


----------



## SilverCross (Sep 12, 2008)

yup..no real shock here, heres hoping Undetaker takes care of this.


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 12, 2008)

It's funny. Taker usually NEVER puts anyone over in a match via pinfall. HHH does it on occasion. Certainly more recently then in the past. And yet all "bitter ex-employees" who make comments always bring up HHH and not Taker. Taker has the respect of his peers and fans. So it makes you wonder.

The report seemed fishy towards the end when it mentioned the WM match. No doubt that's the likely SD!/WM Main Event unless we got something like Cena/Taker, but I hardly see them breaking the streak that way.

Course HHH HAS been burying people ever since he went to SD!. You have the fact that he pinned TBK not once, but twice in the Scramble. That promo promo last week and then of course the comments about Hardy as well. For a company that hates the Internet Community... they seem to do a lot of shooting for our benefit...


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Sep 12, 2008)

I agree that while Taker actually puts guys over even less than Hunter, Taker is apparently way the hell more respectable backstage than Hunter. Hunter tends to act like a condescending, smug prick (well, Test was probably exaggerating) while Taker is the definition of respect. That's kind of how I've imagined things from all the reports and ex-WWE guys' testimonies anyway.

Another interesting thing about Taker is that a loss to him just flat-out seems like less of a burial than a loss to Hunter. It goes back to what Angle said about him thinking Taker is the greatest wrestler of all time. Not that I agree with that statement but I do agree when Angle said that Taker has the perfect combination of size, moveset, and talent that just make him so, so credible, and it's like there's almost no shame in losing to him. Triple H...not as much anyway. It's a bit odd that way.

What it boils down to is that though it may not look it on-screen so much, backstage Taker builds guys up way the hell more than Hunter. Hunter has his favorites (Jeff Hardy specifically) and basically pisses on anyone he doesn't like.

However that report doesn't exactly sound true though. Backstage reporters have been salivating at the prospect of Taker and Hunter stepping on each other's toes since the Draft and so they'll pounce on anything and blow it out of proportion. I doubt Hunter would still be butthurt about losing at Mania 17, that just sounds stupid, and I doubt he really thinks he'd be allowed to end the streak.

Anyway, with Hunter off of Raw, who's the backstage general there now? Shawn Michaels? JBL?


----------



## Sarun (Sep 12, 2008)

I didn't see the Unforgiven, so I have a question to those who watched it:
Which was the best Scramble match at that pay-per-view?


----------



## Rock Lee (Sep 12, 2008)

What the hell happen to carlito he went from midcard guy to the tag divison(he must have pissed someone off).


----------



## nanni (Sep 12, 2008)

> What the hell happen to carlito he went from midcard guy to the tag divison(he must have pissed someone off).


 namely his brother 


 damn you big show


----------



## konohakartel (Sep 12, 2008)

well they repackaged him... the braids thing didnt work out while he was away and now theres the Colon Brothers which they do back in PR.


the thing with taker is that the taker character is so large that a pin against him would be tremendous. The one pinning him would get a huge rub while lil by lil takers character falls. Its better for the business to have a large taker character. 

HHH is more of a real person. as such its believable that he can get pinned by other talented individuals not just behemoths. 

Although its a fake business it runs on a degree of believability. Taker is tall strong fast and his persona is of a Demon in human form. HHH is a really jacked up guy with good in ring work and talent who is from Connecticut.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 12, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> What the hell happen to carlito he went from midcard guy to the tag divison(he must have pissed someone off).



Well, at least he's on TV. Before this, he wasn't doing anything.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 12, 2008)

The Big Mumbo said:


> I agree that while Taker actually puts guys over even less than Hunter, Taker is apparently way the hell more respectable backstage than Hunter. *Hunter tends to act like a condescending, smug prick (well, Test was probably exaggerating)* while Taker is the definition of respect. That's kind of how I've imagined things from all the reports and ex-WWE guys' testimonies anyway.
> 
> Another interesting thing about Taker is that a loss to him just flat-out seems like less of a burial than a loss to Hunter. It goes back to what Angle said about him thinking Taker is the greatest wrestler of all time. Not that I agree with that statement but I do agree when Angle said that Taker has the perfect combination of size, moveset, and talent that just make him so, so credible, and it's like there's almost no shame in losing to him. Triple H...not as much anyway. It's a bit odd that way.
> 
> ...



That statement came outta the mouth of Andrew frickin Martin, so I take it with a grain of salt.

I heard Batista was actually the leader of Smackdown, with Taker being the only person over him. How the hell Batista was the backstage leader, is beyond me. God help the talent over at RAW, if JBL is their backstage leader, for obvious reasons.....


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 12, 2008)

Thing about Undertaker... people complain that he never loses.

YET...

Bitch that Kane's decade of constant loses did nothing to help him...

You have to get a proper balance between the two. Like Jericho before he left. Beating him meant nothing. It was the initial stepping stone of every newbie who debuted. You need credibility where beating someone means something, but doesn't happen every week. Like say HBK or Sting.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 13, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> It's funny. Taker usually NEVER puts anyone over in a match via pinfall. HHH does it on occasion. Certainly more recently then in the past. And yet all "bitter ex-employees" who make comments always bring up HHH and not Taker. Taker has the respect of his peers and fans. So it makes you wonder.


I think one thing that helps Taker's image is that even when you job to him, he'll still go out of his way to make you look good. Look at his matches with Edge, Batista, Angle, Brock, Khali, Show, Orton, and Jeff Hardy. Hell, he even managed to make Kennedy look good during their feud. And while HHH does deserve credit for putting over Batista(along with Cena in the WM match and Jeff during the winter last year) in a huge way, a lot of guys that feud with him tend to come out looking way worse than they were going in(Orton, Jericho, Umaga, the Spirit Squad, Cena after that awful Night of Champions match, Edge, Booker T). Going by their track records over the last few years, I can definitely see why the SD locker room prefers Taker to Hunter.



> I didn't see the Unforgiven, so I have a question to those who watched it:
> Which was the best Scramble match at that pay-per-view?


ECW's. It was pretty much the only worthwhile match on the entire show aside from the first 15 minutes of SD's scramble before Triple H comes in.



> HHH is more of a real person. as such its believable that he can get pinned by other talented individuals not just behemoths.
> 
> Although its a fake business it runs on a degree of believability. Taker is tall strong fast and his persona is of a Demon in human form. HHH is a really jacked up guy with good in ring work and talent who is from Connecticut.


HHH really isn't all that believable when stuff that's put down guys like Cena and HBK barely even faze him(Orton's concussion punt, Khali's Brain Squeeze). And when you factor in his weapon of choice, it gets even more ridiculous.


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 13, 2008)

Screw the new "Edge DVD". I'm getting _that_ shit. After all, Braden Walker is the greatest "sports entertainer" to step foot in the squared circle.


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 13, 2008)

Now that I've enabled images, I apologize for the stretchyness of it.

But I thought it was hilarious and would get it over the Kane dvd...


----------



## SilverCross (Sep 15, 2008)

i just came incredibly close to turning Raw off just to get that annoying failed attempt at "singing" off my TV. really...it went on waaaaaaaaaaaay to long...the need to stop that crap...its not funny..its just damn annoying.


----------



## Rock Lee (Sep 15, 2008)

Looks like they are setting up for rey to lose his mask again.


----------



## Rock Lee (Sep 15, 2008)

Santino needs a new gimmick,he just isn't funny anymore.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 16, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> Santino needs a new gimmick,he just isn't funny anymore.



Santino hasn't been funny since his days of "bashing Austin and the Condemned". Once he stopped hating on Austin and his movie, he stopped being funny.


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 16, 2008)

Okay I'm watching Raw right now. Stopping at the JBL sitdown moment, but...

were you guys falling asleep like I am? Crowd's fucking dead. I hear the rating tanked and well it's just boring...


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Yeah the rating was only a 2.6 which is like the worst in a decade. Didn't help that there was that huge NFL game though but still.

The show just kept going downhill. The cage match at the start was fine but then the downward spiral began. The promo with JBL and everyone went on way too long, and even Santino couldn't save it from Batista's horrible Cena-esque mic work. Nothing clicked, the main event was boring, and when they had the final promo the crowd was so dead and Adamle flubbed his lines so bad that even the Jericho-Michaels interaction was awkward. You know it's gotten bad when that happens.


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 16, 2008)

Okay yeah... WTF @ this show? They waited like 20 minutes to "surprise" us with HBK? Why? It seemed like the crowd didn't care about anything...


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 17, 2008)

I fell asleep as soon as RAW came on. As soon as the bell rung for the cage match, I was knocked out. And then I woke back up when JBL was doing his little promo. After that, I went back to sleep, and woke up during Jericho's promo at the end of the show, and when HBK was announced as his opponent for No Mercy. RAW was a little boring this week.


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 17, 2008)

I wish WWE would just Free Paul London already.


----------



## SilverCross (Sep 17, 2008)

i think i slept threw a short bit after the cage match...woke up, watched a little..left and went to the store, got back in time to see HBK on a ladder. lol.


----------



## Broleta (Sep 17, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Santino hasn't been funny since his days of "bashing Austin and the Condemned". Once he stopped hating on Austin and his movie, he stopped being funny.



0/10.

Santino is still one of the most entertaining characters on WWE right now in my opinion. He's done a lot of hilarious things since then like talking about how New Yorkers like "THE BOOBIES", stealing Jerry Lawler's sandwhich, his promo with Rey "the bataman" Mysterio and one of my personal favorites:
[YOUTUBE]ouza8Xmu5Ss[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rock Lee (Sep 17, 2008)

Broleta said:


> 0/10.
> 
> Santino is still one of the most entertaining characters on WWE right now in my opinion. He's done a lot of hilarious things since then like talking about how New Yorkers like "THE BOOBIES", stealing Jerry Lawler's sandwhich, his promo with Rey "the bataman" Mysterio and one of my personal favorites:
> [YOUTUBE]ouza8Xmu5Ss[/YOUTUBE]



Like rated r said he was funny back when he interacted with austin but now he just stinks.You know you suck when the crowd chants what when your trying to deliver one of your suppose "hilarious things".People are smart they know that six grade humor is only funny for so long.


----------



## Broleta (Sep 17, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> Like rated r said he was funny back when he interacted with austin but now he just stinks.You know you suck when the crowd chants what when your trying to deliver one of your suppose "hilarious things".People are smart they know that six grade humor is only funny for so long.



? I know plenty of people who still find Santino hilarious.


----------



## Hellion (Sep 17, 2008)

I find him funny.  We don't have a comedy heel anymore he fills it perfectly. He entertains me but I also want him to lose


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 17, 2008)

Raw's "What?" chant was one of the few things the crowd reacted to, so I wouldn't put the stink on Santino. He's still one of the best parts if not THE of WWE nowadays.


----------



## RodMack (Sep 17, 2008)

I can agree that RAW this week was pretty boring.


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 17, 2008)

News right now is that Batista is unhappy with his current push.

Hmmm...

Main event scene. Pretty well protected booking. Never looking weak. Basically all he's missing is a 2-year run with the title. I can see why he's upset.............


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 18, 2008)

Big Dave needs to stop acting like a bitch. There are guys on his level that aren't being protected half as much as he is and you never hear about them bitching.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 18, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Big Dave needs to stop acting like a bitch. There are guys on his level that aren't being protected half as much as he is and you never hear about them bitching.



Fuck Batista.

He's nothing but a paper Goldberg and that saying something.


----------



## Rock Lee (Sep 18, 2008)

*Jeff Hardy Taken Off Airplane By Police - New Details On This Developing Story
*



Jeff cannot leave those damn drugs alone.


----------



## SilverCross (Sep 18, 2008)

well, so much for hardy getting the belt any time soon....

course, im pretty sure if WWE actually did drop jeff, TNA will be quick to pick him up..

wonder what its really about tho..


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 18, 2008)

HHH must be kicking himself right now.


----------



## Hellion (Sep 18, 2008)

Actually HHH would just bury Hardy.  I mean the whole point of H's promo's is that Jeff is his  own worst enemy


----------



## RodMack (Sep 18, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Actually HHH would just bury Hardy.  I mean the whole point of H's promo's is that Jeff is his  own worst enemy


The ironic part is that it's probably true.


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 18, 2008)

Come on guys... don't jump to conclusions.

He coulda had a bomb...


----------



## Hellion (Sep 18, 2008)

LOL At least he wouldn't have violated the wellness policy


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 18, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> News right now is that Batista is unhappy with his current push.
> 
> Hmmm...
> 
> Main event scene. Pretty well protected booking. Never looking weak. Basically all he's missing is a 2-year run with the title. I can see why he's upset.............



You forgot about Cena putting him over, and getting countless amounts of title shots. Oh yeah. I could definitly see why he's upset.

Bottom line, Batists needs to realize that there are other wrestlers in the WWE. I hate to sound like _the average net smark from the IWC_, but it's the truth. The WWE doesn't revolve around him. I mean, did he think that he was gonna stay on "top of the mountain" forever? There are other wrestlers on the come up. He has had his time, and now it's next generation's time to shine. It seems like Batista is having trouble accepting the fact that he cant be "_the_ man" forever.

As far as the Jeff Hardy incident is concerned, nobody really knows what happened yet. I doubt it had something to do with drugs, though. Maybe he got into an altercation/argument with someone.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 18, 2008)

The Juice Man said:


> Fuck Batista.
> 
> He's nothing but a paper Goldberg and that saying something.


Eh, Batista's like 8 million times the worker Goldturd ever was.


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 18, 2008)

Goldberg has some pretty solid matches. Anything over 10 minutes really exposed him, but for his short time in WCW he seemed to have a solid run against Raven, DDP, Steiner amongst others. His WWE run obviously was awful. Shame he didn't win at Summerslam because that was about the only time I saw him as the Goldberg of old. But nope, we had to have a 25 minute boring HHH PPV match... <_<

On Batista, he seems to have a Game Shark code for unlimited title shots. He was beyond stale on SD!, so the move was needed. But on the same show as Cena? He's a top face, but he's kidding himself if he thinks he's bigger then Cena. Hell WWE did a fan poll as evidence for him!


----------



## SilverCross (Sep 18, 2008)

some one tell me why is booker T talking like an idiot...


----------



## RodMack (Sep 18, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> As far as the Jeff Hardy incident is concerned, nobody really knows what happened yet. I doubt it had something to do with drugs, though. Maybe he got into an altercation/argument with someone.


Last I heard he was actually intoxicated.


----------



## konohakartel (Sep 19, 2008)

its not the 1st time some1 has been drunk on a plane...they said he took a later flight.

Matt had a blog about how they went out 2 lunch and had a few drinks. Jeff prolly had one too many and airport personnel mightve noticed.


----------



## Broleta (Sep 19, 2008)

SilverCross said:


> some one tell me why is booker T talking like an idiot...



His gimmick is of a snob/classy veteran.


----------



## Hellion (Sep 19, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Goldberg has some pretty solid matches. Anything over 10 minutes really exposed him, but for his short time in WCW he seemed to have a solid run against Raven, DDP, Steiner amongst others. His WWE run obviously was awful. Shame he didn't win at Summerslam because that was about the only time I saw him as the Goldberg of old. But nope, we had to have a 25 minute boring HHH PPV match... <_<
> 
> On Batista, he seems to have* a Game Shark code* for unlimited title shots. He was beyond stale on SD!, so the move was needed. But on the same show as Cena? He's a top face, but he's kidding himself if he thinks he's bigger then Cena. Hell WWE did a fan poll as evidence for him!



Tell me he didn't just say that


----------



## SilverCross (Sep 19, 2008)

Broleta said:


> His gimmick is of a snob/classy veteran.



so he unexplainable picks up some random accept/speech pattern that hes never had over all the years....


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 19, 2008)

It's easier to say that he's ripping off his "King Booker" gimmick from the WWE(right down to saying people's full first names like Borash)...


----------



## konohakartel (Sep 19, 2008)

wow al snow is still funny...he did a qwik TMZ interview talkin about some recent events..and of course...head


----------



## Broleta (Sep 19, 2008)

SilverCross said:


> so he unexplainable picks up some random accept/speech pattern that hes never had over all the years....



Yeah its called a change in gimmick. Happens all the time in wrestling.


----------



## konohakartel (Sep 19, 2008)

OMG thank u primo!!!!

Ustedes son unos Mamaguev...

o god that was frickin funny....for those who dont speak spanish he was about to call hawkins and riders a bunch of ball suckers....


I really hope they keep that kind of comedy.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 20, 2008)

Finally, Carlito is actually doing something.


----------



## SilverCross (Sep 20, 2008)

Broleta said:


> Yeah its called a change in gimmick. Happens all the time in wrestling.



yea...but its kinda strange to come some randomly with such an old and established character..


----------



## Buzz Killington (Sep 20, 2008)

> wow al snow is still funny...he did a qwik TMZ interview talkin about some recent events..and of course...head



Did he happen to talk about the New Rockers and his time as Leif Cassidy?


----------



## konohakartel (Sep 20, 2008)

no....just mostly head....lots and lots of head....


good head is hard to find u kno


----------



## Dark Evangel (Sep 21, 2008)

I heard Kane is not going to put back his mask. Once again WWE script writers has failed.


----------



## Broleta (Sep 21, 2008)

Dark Evangel said:


> I heard Kane is not going to put back his mask. Once again WWE script writers has failed.



How do you know they've failed when you haven't even seen it yet 
For all we know it could be awesome 
Although it's WWE so it probably won't be.


----------



## Buzz Killington (Sep 21, 2008)

> no....just mostly head....lots and lots of head....



Darn, neither he nor Marty ever wants to talk about that gimmick. Understandable, though, I guess. I just want to know if it's true that Shawn Michaels really did sabotage the gimmick because he didn't want his old partner getting over with the team name. Apparently, they were supposed to be a legit throwback to the original Rockers, but after some politics by Shawn, they were transformed from serious face contenders into comedy heel jobbers.


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 21, 2008)

Kane. Mask. No Mask. No Face. Is as the kids say today, "epic fail'.

NOTHING WILL CHANGE WITH THE MASK. Kane will not be relevant. He will not be the top heel. He will not be world champ. He will not have good matches. He won't escape his JTTS moniker. NOTHING WILL CHANGE WITH THE MASK.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 23, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Kane. Mask. No Mask. No Face. Is as the kids say today, "epic fail'.
> 
> NOTHING WILL CHANGE WITH THE MASK. Kane will not be relevant. He will not be the top heel. He will not be world champ. He will not have good matches. He won't escape his JTTS moniker. NOTHING WILL CHANGE WITH THE MASK.



Actually, masked Kane of 98,99, and 2000 was made of "epic win". He started sucking in 2001, and he's been jobbing ever since, Im not gonna lie.


----------



## Violence Fight (Sep 23, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Actually, masked Kane of 98,99, and 2000 was made of "epic win". He started sucking in 2001, and he's been jobbing ever since, Im not gonna lie.



Thats around when "Awesome Monster of Destruction" Kane became "Oh..its just Kane" Kane.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Sep 23, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Kane. Mask. No Mask. No Face. Is as the kids say today, "epic fail'.
> 
> NOTHING WILL CHANGE WITH THE MASK. Kane will not be relevant. He will not be the top heel. He will not be world champ. He will not have good matches. He won't escape his JTTS moniker. NOTHING WILL CHANGE WITH THE MASK.


Kane looks coller with the mask...that is all.


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 23, 2008)

Someone say Santino isn't funny.

I DARE YOU!


----------



## RodMack (Sep 23, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Someone say Santino isn't funny.
> 
> I DARE YOU!


He's NOT funny!


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 23, 2008)

Ladies a gentleman... okay just gentlemen.

He is a lying liar!


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 23, 2008)

Because of that shitty Katie Vick storyline, it destroyed any credibility of Kane being world champion again. 

Losing the mask just finished him off.


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 23, 2008)

Jobbing to everyone and anyone didn't help either... <_<


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 23, 2008)

I thought the Katie Vick segment, with HHH sneaking into a funeral parlor and banging a dead corspe was hilarious. Sure, it was one of the worst angles in PW history, but that particular segment had me laughing my ass off, which says alot about me as a person....


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 23, 2008)

Yeah... "I screwed her brains out" and he had something in his hand. I giggled.

Speaking of which...

"I like it. It feels good."

Ricky Ortiz... ECW Champion. Touch blue, make it true.


----------



## Violence Fight (Sep 24, 2008)

So. I'm not sure if you guys have been keeping up with this CMT shit, but apparently Bischoff, Hogan, and Jimmy Hart are going to be judges on some sort of Celebrity Wrestling thing.

So far it reads like your standard reality show...but there's a rumor that if it does well, CMT will help Bischoff fund a new wrestling Promotion.


Personally, I hope it does well because I've always liked the way Bischoff thought in terms of the Wrestling Industry.


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 24, 2008)

Yeah I read it. Not sure how well it can do, but it'll be fun to check out.


----------



## Hybridial (Sep 25, 2008)

Hey, just curious but does anyone hear watch any wrestling other than the WWE or TNA? But don't let that make you think I'm some kind of elitist wrestling fan, I do like the WWE and TNA well enough, but I like wrestling a lot so I will watch just about anything. I especially like Joshi, Japanese female wrestling. Those chicks are... tough. But also American Indy wrestling like Ring of Honor (Pretty much ECW for the new millenium), Chikara (comedy+Lucha mix) and mainstream Japanese wrestling (NOAH, AJPW etc.) 

My favourite wrestler right now is Nigel McGuinness, who is the current world champion of Ring of Honor, and thus the first British wrestler to ever hold a true world championship (it is, it's a belt that has been defended in 4 continents and in numerous organisations, so it can claim to be one) 

In fact, here's a match of him defending the title in Japan, against Go Shiozaki - what.everr...

If you've never watched wrestling past the WWE, I implore you to give this match a watch, not because it's better, but because it just presents an alternative and that should be something a real fan of pro wrestling can appreciate.


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 25, 2008)

Was I the only one hoping this had SOMETHING to do with the game?


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 25, 2008)

Looks weird to see him come out with the belt on straight as opposed to the plate at his back so we'd hafta kiss his ass, but he hadn't turned heel until a month later.


----------



## Violence Fight (Sep 25, 2008)

Hybridial said:


> Hey, just curious but does anyone hear watch any wrestling other than the WWE or TNA? But don't let that make you think I'm some kind of elitist wrestling fan, I do like the WWE and TNA well enough, but I like wrestling a lot so I will watch just about anything. I especially like Joshi, Japanese female wrestling. Those chicks are... tough. But also American Indy wrestling like Ring of Honor (Pretty much ECW for the new millenium), Chikara (comedy+Lucha mix) and mainstream Japanese wrestling (NOAH, AJPW etc.)
> 
> My favourite wrestler right now is Nigel McGuinness, who is the current world champion of Ring of Honor, and thus the first British wrestler to ever hold a true world championship (it is, it's a belt that has been defended in 4 continents and in numerous organisations, so it can claim to be one)
> 
> ...



This post needs more Delirious.

"WHACHAGABBASNATCHACOBRACLUTCHNTAPTAPTAPTAPTAPTAPTAPTAPHI!".

Chikara is probably one of the best Indies in America right now, along with PWG and ROH.


----------



## Hybridial (Sep 25, 2008)

Violence Fight said:


> This post needs more Delirious.
> 
> "WHACHAGABBASNATCHACOBRACLUTCHNTAPTAPTAPTAPTAPTAPTAPTAPHI!".



Yes. That is the truth. 

In fact, it needs more Incoherence!



It is kind of sad though how far tag team wrestling has fallen that the Chikara titles (can't remember what they're called but it's in Spanish) are probably the most prestigious tag team titles in North America... they're treated like they're actually a big deal. It's interesting that Chikara sees that as it's top title and doesn't have a singles world title, rather the "Young Lion's Cup" which is a really innovative concept.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hybridial said:


> Hey, just curious but does anyone hear watch any wrestling other than the WWE or TNA? But don't let that make you think I'm some kind of elitist wrestling fan, I do like the WWE and TNA well enough, but I like wrestling a lot so I will watch just about anything. I especially like Joshi, Japanese female wrestling. Those chicks are... tough. But also American Indy wrestling like Ring of Honor (Pretty much ECW for the new millenium), Chikara (comedy+Lucha mix) and mainstream Japanese wrestling (NOAH, AJPW etc.)
> 
> My favourite wrestler right now is Nigel McGuinness, who is the current world champion of Ring of Honor, and thus the first British wrestler to ever hold a true world championship (it is, it's a belt that has been defended in 4 continents and in numerous organisations, so it can claim to be one)
> 
> ...


I spent almost 10 years tracking down whatever indy, puro, or lucha I could which cost a shit-load of money and time(not to mention the occasional asshole claiming to be a trader who'd then rip me off) and to be perfectly honest, I got really burnt out by it. So now, I just watch WWE and TNA(along with the occasional lucha on Galavision when DirecTV isn't acting wonky) because it's more accessible and doesn't drain the shit out of my wallet or bandwidth. Every now and then, I'll download a match or a tourney from an indy or a Japanese fed, but I doubt I'll ever get back to where I'm spending 200 bucks on tapes or DVDs again.


----------



## Hybridial (Sep 25, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I spent almost 10 years tracking down whatever indy, puro, or lucha I could which cost a shit-load of money and time(not to mention the occasional asshole claiming to be a trader who'd then rip me off) and to be perfectly honest, I got really burnt out by it. So now, I just watch WWE and TNA(along with the occasional lucha on Galavision when DirecTV isn't acting wonky) because it's more accessible and doesn't drain the shit out of my wallet or bandwidth. Every now and then, I'll download a match or a tourney from an indy or a Japanese fed, but I doubt I'll ever get back to where I'm spending 200 bucks on tapes or DVDs again.



Yeah, I don't get too tied up into buying everything or having to see everything. I make do with bits and pieces and keep up with things on the net. To be honest I've no consistent way to watch WWE or TNA any more than I do the indy stuff so for me, it's actually not a big different, they're both a luxury for me, so i enjoy them quite equally.


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 25, 2008)

It can be expensive even if they are worth it. Thank God for the Internet.

Might try out Chikara soon though.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 25, 2008)

Response to Hybridial: I watch a little ROH on Youtube every now and then. And ever since I saw Angle vs Nagata, I've been watching a few japanese matches.


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 26, 2008)

ECW is really the only WWE show I seek to watch. Raw is no longer a routine. I've been downloading it lately and FFing through it... yep DVDR Loophole XD

Follow ROH and Shimmer, but not TNA so much. KO's are fun, but I don't feel like stomaching the rest.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 26, 2008)

Even the Knockouts have started becoming disappointing lately with Kim being gone and Shantelle Taylor being boring as hell while being champion at the same time. They need to hurry up and give the belt back to Kong and build someone else up because ODB and Taylor just aren't cutting it.

Also, can we PLEASE be rid of Karen Angle already? She serves no fucking purpose on the show since both AJ and Kurt have moved on and that sorry ass talk show of her's puts me to sleep. And I don't see why she shows up in any of the ads for the Knockouts when A) she's not a wrestler and B) all of the ads are focused on talking about how all of the KOs actually WRESTLE!

Sorry 'bout the mini-rant there, but man, that shit's been bothering me for a while now(and that's saying something with the general mental retardedness of your average TNA storyline).


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 27, 2008)

Ya gotta love it. I haven't caught the past 2 weeks, but a fashion show or whatever it was... not exactly anti-Diva...


----------



## Violence Fight (Sep 27, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> It can be expensive even if they are worth it. Thank God for the Internet.
> 
> Might try out Chikara soon though.



You'll never...NEVER go back to anything else. If I can make a suggestion(I'm going to anyway), try to get the Young Lions Cup, King of Trios, or Cibernetico. I've seen all but Cibernetico '08, but I can say KoT and YLC are full of win.

Cibernetico is just an awesome gimmick match. But Chikara is probably the best indy promotion out there right now. Perfect mix of wrestling and Entertainment.

Yes, I am a Chikara fanboy.


I normally dont do this, but Direct Link

thats a link to Chikara's "Battle of Who Could Care Less". The entire show is in the related links section of the site. If you want to preview what chikara is like before you buy.

(Edit: So far I'm through 2 matches on it. First two are "Ok". Opening is a 8 man tag, second is Ok, Chuckie T is in it. But the third match has Sara Del Ray. And I happen to be in love with Sara Del Ray, so I can't complain).


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 27, 2008)

I don't approve of her use of the Final Countdown.


----------



## Violence Fight (Sep 27, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> I don't approve of her use of the Final Countdown.



I assumed she used it since she was trained by/trained with AmDrag. Regardless of what 80's song she enters to, She is only second to Daizee Haze in my eyes.


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 27, 2008)

Oh, no... I get it. It's just not right. Well... not like she uses it in ROH or anything. I've only seen her come out to it in Shimmer and it's not the same without the crowd interaction!

Been catching up on Shimmer and man, Allison Danger she's the Benoit of this indy. Befriends everyone so they can turn on her. You'd think she'd learn by now...

I recall seeing a clip of Chikara of someone getting punched from a robot and going flying. Someone also mentioned that Chikara is basically a parody of a wrestling promotion... only unlike TNA, they do it on purpose. Accurate?


----------



## nanni (Sep 27, 2008)

new tag team Champions, Carlito and Primo Colon 
i had forgotten who were the Champions.


----------



## Violence Fight (Sep 27, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Oh, no... I get it. It's just not right. Well... not like she uses it in ROH or anything. I've only seen her come out to it in Shimmer and it's not the same without the crowd interaction!
> 
> Been catching up on Shimmer and man, Allison Danger she's the Benoit of this indy. Befriends everyone so they can turn on her. You'd think she'd learn by now...
> 
> I recall seeing a clip of Chikara of someone getting punched from a robot and going flying. Someone also mentioned that Chikara is basically a parody of a wrestling promotion... only unlike TNA, they do it on purpose. Accurate?




Yes, for the most part. They generally have matches that are wrestled seriously, but there's a comedic undertone to everything.

[YOUTUBE]GZ3GBHYeyNU[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]uhov41UQbUI[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]zVa49EwJj0w[/YOUTUBE]


they'll do stuff like that, then have an awesome match worked around or with it.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 27, 2008)

nanni said:


> new tag team Champions, Carlito and Primo Colon
> i had forgotten who were the Champions.



So they went over the Edge Jrs? Nice.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 28, 2008)

Here's a vid of Jericho's WWF debut. There's a reason why I posted this...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1st9_wr7yA[/YOUTUBE]

Listen to what Jericho says about the company. Notice how he bashes every thing about it? Isn't it ironic that everything he said about the company, wasn't actually true _at the time_, but it applies to the company these days? Everything he said about the product back then, is 100% true about the current product. It wasn't true back then, but it certainly applies to the current product.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Sep 28, 2008)

It applies more to 2002-05 than to today's product.


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 28, 2008)

Still one of the best songs in wrestling history.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 29, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Here's a vid of Jericho's WWF debut. There's a reason why I posted this...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1st9_wr7yA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Listen to what Jericho says about the company. Notice how he bashes every thing about it? Isn't it ironic that everything he said about the company, wasn't actually true _at the time_, but it applies to the company these days? Everything he said about the product back then, is 100% true about the current product. It wasn't true back then, but it certainly applies to the current product.



Also watch Paul Heyman's WORKED shoot.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G29QluTwCWg[/YOUTUBE]

Maybe be a work, but more true now than it was a decade ago.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Sep 29, 2008)

Last saturday, i was in a house show with Raw tour in Paris, it was great. Santino spoke french lol and make fun on Zidane.


----------



## Hybridial (Sep 29, 2008)

To celebrate the fact that he is one Shining Wizard to Kensuke Sasaki's face from owning Japanese wrestling, I present, Keiji Mutoh, a.k.a The Great Muta, current IWGP and Triple Crown world champion:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YG5kHEnd6hg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Sep 29, 2008)

Shawn Michaels and a mystery partner vs. Jericho and Cade tonight.

Triple H is backstage.

And still people are saying IT'S KEVIN NASH I BET IT'S KEVIN NASH


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 29, 2008)

Gotta love the brand extension!


----------



## nanni (Sep 29, 2008)

> And still people are saying IT'S KEVIN NASH I BET IT'S KEVIN NASH


 Kevin Big Sexy Nash


----------



## Hellion (Sep 29, 2008)

Why do I still mark out for DX


----------



## SilverCross (Sep 29, 2008)

how many more times will they do that..


----------



## Rock Lee (Sep 29, 2008)

DX is so f**king stale,i turned the tv when they came out.


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 30, 2008)

What if they gave HBK the title to further DX merchandise sales.

That would be fucked up...


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 30, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> DX is so f**king stale,i turned the tv when they came out.



I didn't mind DX making a little reunion. It's not like they're gonna stay together. It was just a one time thing. I marked out hard for it(not literally, but in my head).


----------



## konohakartel (Sep 30, 2008)

the thing is that DX can go bad ass or semi funny so easily


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Sep 30, 2008)

When DX came out I didn't mind, but it was annoying how Cole and Lawler were trying to make it a big deal, since we've seen this before enough times.

Speaking of Cole, I forget what part of the show it was, but he said WWF and quickly corrected himself. Why they let that man on live TV is beyond me.

And I only just clued in that the reason they gave Carlito and Primo the tag titles so quickly is so they would face Priceless on Friday (well, that and Hawkins and Ryder were doing shit-all)


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 30, 2008)

He made a mistake? Oh noes.

Oh wait that's right, we're not allowed to criticize JR. Ever. Oopsie.

And with the tag gold. At least it's on a tag team and not a catalist to a one-month feud and switched back a week later. *cough*Batista*cough*


----------



## nanni (Sep 30, 2008)

The Big Mumbo said:


> And I only just clued in that the reason they gave Carlito and Primo the tag titles so quickly is so they would face Priceless on Friday* (well, that and Hawkins and Ryder were doing shit-all)*


they're not needed now.
or they were never needed 


RadishMan said:


> And with the tag gold. At least it's on a tag team and not a catalist to a one-month feud and switched back a week later. *cough*Batista*cough*


----------



## RadishMan (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeah gotta love the Edgeheads. They joined Edge because they were a bland "face" tag team (well that's pretty much ANY face in the WWE...) and became a bland "heel" tag team. What changed? One of them got new ring gear...


----------



## Evilene (Sep 30, 2008)

> Shawn Michaels and a mystery partner vs. Jericho and Cade tonight.
> 
> Triple H is backstage.
> 
> And still people are saying IT'S KEVIN NASH I BET IT'S KEVIN NASH



LOL seriously? Stevie Wonder's blind uncle could of seen that it was gonna be a DX reunion with Triple H8CHA


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 1, 2008)

lilmissf-ingsunshine said:


> LOL seriously? Stevie Wonder's blind uncle could of seen that it was gonna be a DX reunion with Triple H8CHA



Correction...that's Stevie Wonder _and_ Ray Charles.

As far as the Edgeheads go, they need a gimmick. Seriously, what is their gimmick? They have no gimmick. They're so bland, it's not even funny. I think they have potential, though. 

When is Cena coming back?


----------



## RadishMan (Oct 1, 2008)

I figured he'd be out the rest of the year. Seems almost eerily similar to last year, but he shouldn't rush a return just for the sake of it. Come back and win the gold after Batista fails for the 30th time just for lulz...


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Oct 1, 2008)

Yeah, with Orton probably making his in-ring return at Survivor Series there's no reason to throw Cena in there too and risk reinjury.

And how many consecutive failed title shots has Batista had now? Good God almighty the WWE never tires of that guy in the title picture, do they.

Hawkins and Ryder's split from Edge to "come into their own" fell flat on its face, and the exact same thing is happening with Bam Neely now that he's split with Chavo. It just shows they were there to fill out the stable, they're too bland on their own.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 1, 2008)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Speaking of Cole, I forget what part of the show it was, but he said WWF and quickly corrected himself. Why they let that man on live TV is beyond me.




You do realize that wrestling announcers fuck-up multiple times duing any given broadcast, right?




> And how many consecutive failed title shots has Batista had now? Good God almighty the WWE never tires of that guy in the title picture, do they.


When you're the only big name face main eventer left after a bunch of the others get injured/take time off and the company has heels they want to get/stay over, what can you do? I'm shocked he's managed to stay as over as he has given how they've booked him at times in-between this year and last.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 1, 2008)

Evan Bourne for World Champ


----------



## Broleta (Oct 1, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I didn't mind DX making a little reunion. It's not like they're gonna stay together. *It was just a one time thing*. I marked out hard for it(not literally, but in my head).





Man it was so horrible. I just turned RAW off when they came out. That piped in crowd noise made me sick.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 1, 2008)

When HBK went back behind the 'tron, I knew what was coming and thus turned the channel back to MNF. What a waste of Jericho that was.

Does it bother anyone else that HBK's pretty much pulled a 180 since winning at Unforgiven? He's gone from the intense "I'm gonna hurt you" act back to his usual worn out goofball-ish geezer shit again.


----------



## RodMack (Oct 1, 2008)

The Big Mumbo said:


> And I only just clued in that the reason they gave Carlito and Primo the tag titles so quickly is so they would face Priceless on Friday (well, that and Hawkins and Ryder were doing shit-all)


Actually from what I heard it's because Smackdown has lost a lot of the Hispanic audience after Mysterio was drafted to Raw. WWE is hoping that Carlito and Primo can get Hispanic viewers back to watching Smackdown.

It kinda was no surprise that HBK teamed up with HHH as DX for one more time.... again. I could've sworn they teamed up earlier this year. And I agree Shadow, HBK does look like he's back to his goofy little self.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Oct 1, 2008)

RodMack said:


> Actually from what I heard it's because Smackdown has lost a lot of the Hispanic audience after Mysterio was drafted to Raw. WWE is hoping that Carlito and Primo can get Hispanic viewers back to watching Smackdown.


Well yeah, I know that, but for them to win the titles just two weeks after officially showing up as a tag team rather than playing this out for a while shows that they pulled the trigger now because of the big MyNetworkTV premiere this week.

It's not that I'm complaining really, since I don't care for Hawkins and Ryder and they were going nowhere, it's just that it felt awfully quick. 



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Does it bother anyone else that HBK's pretty much pulled a 180 since winning at Unforgiven? He's gone from the intense "I'm gonna hurt you" act back to his usual worn out goofball-ish geezer shit again.


Well we knew he wasn't going to stay that way forever.

We'll see how he acts during his feud with Cade that they seem to be starting to transition into.


----------



## RodMack (Oct 1, 2008)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Well yeah, I know that, but for them to win the titles just two weeks after officially showing up as a tag team rather than playing this out for a while shows that they pulled the trigger now because of the big MyNetworkTV premiere this week.
> 
> It's not that I'm complaining really, since I don't care for Hawkins and Ryder and they were going nowhere, it's just that it felt awfully quick.


Yeah, I know what you mean. I was totally like wtf? xD


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 1, 2008)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Well yeah, I know that, but for them to win the titles just two weeks after officially showing up as a tag team rather than playing this out for a while shows that they pulled the trigger now because of the big MyNetworkTV premiere this week.
> 
> It's not that I'm complaining really, since I don't care for Hawkins and Ryder and they were going nowhere, it's just that it felt awfully quick.
> 
> ...



Oh fuck no! Anything but that. Cade isn't even over.


----------



## RadishMan (Oct 1, 2008)

Cade > DX

MAKE A STAR Hickenbottom!


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 1, 2008)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Well we knew he wasn't going to stay that way forever.
> 
> We'll see how he acts during his feud with Cade that they seem to be starting to transition into.


The thing is, he could go back to his retarded goofball crap after the Jericho feud was over with just as long as he kept up the intensity before moving onto Cade. Him going back to it now just drags down how awesome the feud with Jericho was before Unforgiven.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 3, 2008)

I think the change in his attitude matches the feud.  He avenged his wife, and now he is just trying to humiliate Y2J just for the hell of it.


----------



## Joe Cool (Oct 3, 2008)

Man that promo with paul heyman was sick. its a shame WWE has reverted back to its new generation style of promo cutting again. Maybe if something majorly bad happens to WWE again in the future Vince will hopefully come up with another new era that makes the attitude era look like child's play.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 3, 2008)

Crash TV is dead. People need to realize this already.



> I think the change in his attitude matches the feud. He avenged his wife, and now he is just trying to humiliate Y2J just for the hell of it.


That would be fine if Jericho wasn't still cutting the deadly serious promos he's been doing since the feud started.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 3, 2008)

But that is Jericho's core character now, as opposed to HBK's who was just pissed off.  After the Fued Jericho will more than likely continue his "Better than everyone" persona, because that is who he is now.


----------



## Carly (Oct 5, 2008)

Decent PPV. the last 3 matches made up for the slow and not so stellar start. Jericho losing a tooth was fucking badass. Now he really looks like Benoit. lol. HBK/Jericho and HHH/Jeff saved the card. 

Mysterio/Kane was fucking terrible shit though. Why must i continue giving WWE money to see DQ's on PPV? I need self control and stop ordering PPV's they obviously won't stop.


----------



## nanni (Oct 5, 2008)

Carly said:


> Decent PPV. the last 3 matches made up for the slow and not so stellar start. Jericho losing a tooth was fucking badass. *Now he really looks like Benoit. lol. HBK/Jericho and HHH/Jeff saved the card.*



 to soon for me.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 5, 2008)

I was 100% sure that HHH would beat Hardy tonight, and it looks like my prediction was correct. I just cant see Hardy winning that title any time soon. I can, however, see him winning the title at Mania, or the RR perhaps.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 6, 2008)

Carly said:


> Decent PPV. the last 3 matches made up for the slow and not so stellar start. Jericho losing a tooth was fucking badass. Now he really looks like Benoit. lol. HBK/Jericho and HHH/Jeff saved the card.


Hardy/Henry was a good match. 

I hope Jericho enjoyed his title run because it looked like he fucked his knee up legit on that fall to the outside. I hope it's nothing bad, but the way he grabbed at it initially along with pulling down his kneepad makes me fear the worst.


----------



## RadishMan (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL... so HHHitler takes a Swanton/TOF combo and still manages to roll up Hardy as he's being pinned. Wow...

I have a feeling that if Hardy ever does win the title, it'll be well after he should've so that his heat and fan response is already gone. Like a certain Submission Machine.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Oct 6, 2008)

You're right, they can only play out this teasing Jeff Hardy title reigns before the crowd stops giving a shit. Now Survivor Series looks like the next chance.

But wow the end of the Triple H/Jeff Hardy match was bullshit. And now we get to see Triple H/Kozlov. Oh good times ahead  

Jericho/Michaels, on the other hands, had a damn great ending - they actually succeeded in making me think Michaels could actually win the title even though everyone knew he wouldn't. It looks like the end of the feud since we've got Jericho/Batista (wah wah waaaaaah) set and Cade/Michaels in the early stages.

Second PPV in a row though where Jericho's body was mutilated. Goddamn if anyone's earned his title reign, it's him.


----------



## Shikaonin (Oct 7, 2008)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Second PPV in a row though where Jericho's body was mutilated. Goddamn if anyone's earned his title reign, it's him.



Damn right! Jericho's the best thing in WWE right now.


----------



## Rivayir (Oct 7, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I just cant see Hardy winning that title any time soon.



You can say the same for any wrestler from Smackdown with Triple H being the Champion.


----------



## SilverCross (Oct 7, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Hardy/Henry was a good match.
> 
> I hope Jericho enjoyed his title run because it looked like he fucked his knee up legit on that fall to the outside. I hope it's nothing bad, but the way he grabbed at it initially along with pulling down his kneepad makes me fear the worst.



yea...kinda reminds me of hart when he took shots to his knee...tho hart started to grab his knee/adjust his pad so much later in his career it got to were i couldnt tell if it was legit or not....lol.


----------



## nanni (Oct 8, 2008)

Shikaonin said:


> Damn right! Jericho's the best thing in WWE right now.




who are these guys from? 
or is it from a random school?


----------



## RadishMan (Oct 8, 2008)

The black dude is Human Tornado.

The other guy... if I had to guess would be Evan Bourne/Matt Sydal.

As to where it's from... no clue. They coulda been messing around or it could've been an indy show as they tend to use HS Gyms.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 8, 2008)

Shikaonin said:


> Damn right! Jericho's the best thing in WWE right now.



Riiiight.

:rofl


----------



## RadishMan (Oct 8, 2008)

Two of you LOLZ'd @ the Jericho comment.

What is the best thing going if not him?


----------



## nanni (Oct 8, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> The black dude is Human Tornado.
> 
> The other guy... *if I had to guess would be Evan Bourne/Matt Sydal.*
> 
> As to where it's from... no clue. They coulda been messing around or it could've been an indy show as they tend to use HS Gyms.


i was thinkin this too
but can't say for sure from the angle of the camera and where they stand.


RadishMan said:


> Two of you LOLZ'd @ the Jericho comment.
> 
> What is the best thing going if not him?


i lol because i didn't think anyone would say that


----------



## RadishMan (Oct 8, 2008)

It amazes me how in one month Jericho manages to be booked as a legit champion and the focus of the show, something they wouldn't let Punk do the entire time. In fact the only real time he was in the main event for his title... he wasn't! (Unforgiven) LOL...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 8, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Two of you LOLZ'd @ the Jericho comment.
> 
> What is the best thing going if not him?



IMO, Triple H. 

*waits for reply*


----------



## SilverCross (Oct 8, 2008)

Darth Nihilus said:


> IMO, Triple H.
> 
> *waits for reply*



lol...this wont end well.


----------



## RodMack (Oct 8, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> It amazes me how in one month Jericho manages to be booked as a legit champion and the focus of the show, something they wouldn't let Punk do the entire time. In fact the only real time he was in the main event for his title... he wasn't! (Unforgiven) LOL...


You also forgot to mention that Punk was also never really in the main events/ending segments on Raw while he was Champion.


----------



## RadishMan (Oct 8, 2008)

Not even just then. IIRC when he was the ECW Champion he was usually in tag matches to open the show. Not that the champ is always in the ME (see this week) but it was almost a conspiracy!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 8, 2008)

So, I guess we can all officially agree that Punk's title reign was just as bad as Mysterio's or even worse.


----------



## RadishMan (Oct 8, 2008)

Nah it was better in that at least he was winning matches. Although Rey/RKO from SD! was probably more entertaining then Punk's whole reign.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 9, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Nah it was better in that at least he was winning matches. Although Rey/RKO from SD! was probably more entertaining then Punk's whole reign.



Yeah, Punk's reign could have been a lil better methinks.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Oct 10, 2008)

RadishMan said:
			
		

> Not even just then. IIRC when he was the ECW Champion he was usually in tag matches to open the show. Not that the champ is always in the ME (see this week) but it was almost a conspiracy!



Eh...not really, I don't think. There was that patch where he was teaming up with Kane where they made him look less significant but otherwise he was clearly the top guy on ECW. He had programs with Morrison, the Miz, Elijah Burke, and Big Daddy V before then and then the last match of the show was Punk/Chavo for like a whole month before he lost the title. But when he won MITB he disappeared for a while and it was all Kane and Chavo.

But yeah I think the only time he really main evented a show during his WHC reign was the night he won it, against JBL - and even then Cena interfered. He's had a bumpy road - he had big momentum after the winning the ECW title, then petered out, then he got big momentum winning MITB, and that petered out even faster, and then he got big momentum winning the WHC, and that petered out just as fast. It's like they wanted him as a main eventer but just couldn't quite bring themselves to pull the trigger and then finally decided to stick him back in the midcard.

Still, feuding with Orton is definitely not a bad way to move up the card (although the feud seems somewhat shelved at the moment).


Darth Nihilus said:


> IMO, Triple H.
> 
> *waits for reply*











...

...


----------



## RadishMan (Oct 11, 2008)

Just watched ROH's latest show, Death Before Dishonor VI. Wow some really great stuff on this show.

Briscoes/Vulture Squad, NWA Title Match, Aries/Jacobs/Butcher, Marufuji/Shiozaki, Steen&Generico/Motor City, ROH Title Match... all excellent bouts.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 11, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Just watched ROH's latest show, Death Before Dishonor VI. Wow some really great stuff on this show.
> 
> Briscoes/Vulture Squad, NWA Title Match, Aries/Jacobs/Butcher, Marufuji/Shiozaki, Steen&Generico/Motor City, ROH Title Match... all excellent bouts.



Quick question. The Briscoe brothers that currently wrestle for ROH. Are they, in any way, shape, or form, related to the original Briscos?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 11, 2008)

No, they aren't related.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2008)

Ring Of Honor or Dragon Gate which is better


----------



## RadishMan (Oct 12, 2008)

ROH of course.

USA USA~!


----------



## Rock Lee (Oct 12, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> Ring Of Honor or Dragon Gate which is better





Dragon Gate


----------



## RadishMan (Oct 12, 2008)

What's Dragon Gate like Rock Lee or anyone else who knows? Is it anything like the DG 6-Men matches they've had in ROH for DGC? While fun, that could get old...


----------



## RadishMan (Oct 12, 2008)

So lemme get this straight.

The man who clearly is not worth his investment. Who doesn't do house shows. Doesn't help promote TNA. Who is barley on-screen but once a month. Gets the title with no rematch clause. Wow. Just wow. I'm not sure if Sting chooses his booking, but fuck you TNA.

LOL @ Joe...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 12, 2008)

:rofl

Gotta love TNA, eh?


----------



## Violence Fight (Oct 13, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> So lemme get this straight.
> 
> The man who clearly is not worth his investment. Who doesn't do house shows. Doesn't help promote TNA. Who is barley on-screen but once a month. Gets the title with no rematch clause. Wow. Just wow. I'm not sure if Sting chooses his booking, but fuck you TNA.
> 
> LOL @ Joe...



I nailed my prediction on fourdown.org last night as far as this match went.

Sting.
Pinfall.
Interference.
Nash.

I was talking with some guys during the match, and about 5-9 minutes into the match everyone was talking about how fucking awesome the match was, and how well they were working and putting on a show together. That's how I knew Nash would run in. TNA can't have an awesome match and not do a bullshit finish.




nanni said:


> who are these guys from?
> or is it from a random school?



This is the Human Tornado, Doing a Dunk-Rana on Matt Sydal at a PWG Show. You may recognize Human Tornado from his role as "El Snowflake" in Nacho Libre, and also the fact that H-Tizzle is fucking awesome.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 13, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> So lemme get this straight.
> 
> The man who clearly is not worth his investment. Who doesn't do house shows. Doesn't help promote TNA. Who is barley on-screen but once a month. Gets the title with no rematch clause. Wow. Just wow. I'm not sure if Sting chooses his booking, but fuck you TNA.
> 
> LOL @ Joe...



Clearly, Sting is "The Undertaker" of TNA. They both have the same damn thing in common.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 13, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> What's Dragon Gate like Rock Lee or anyone else who knows? Is it anything like the DG 6-Men matches they've had in ROH for DGC? While fun, that could get old...



its a japaneses promotion, akin to ROH

they focus on Jr. Heavyweight style wrestling

Link removed

Link removed

as u see their awsome


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 13, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Clearly, Sting is "The Undertaker" of TNA. They both have the same damn thing in common.


Except Taker generally has the injury excuse unlike Sting, who seems to come and go as he pleases and gets booked to win the title at TNA's biggest PPV of the year.



On another note, Jericho's suit tonight is pretty bitchin'. 

I wonder why Batista stopped wearing suits? He looked a lot better then than he does now.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 13, 2008)

I thought Y2J was legit knocked out for a moment


----------



## Broleta (Oct 14, 2008)

Bound For Glory was amazing! Enjoyed it very much 

Glad to see the Boogeyman back on Raw last night


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 14, 2008)

Darth Nihilus said:


> IMO, Triple H.
> 
> *waits for reply*



I want some of what you're smoking.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 15, 2008)

*The following is from WWE.com: 

Lance Cade released 
Written: October 14, 2008 

World Wrestling Entertainment has come to terms on the release of Raw Superstar Lance Cade as of October 14, 2008. WWE wishes Lance the best in all future endeavors.*

Damn. He didn't even get a chance...


----------



## Rivayir (Oct 15, 2008)

I am rather surprised and a bit shocked that Lance Cade got fired (released). Not that I was one of his biggest fans, but he was getting pushed and even defeated HBK recently.


----------



## zabuza666 (Oct 15, 2008)

Lastier said:


> I am rather surprised and a bit shocked that Lance Cade got fired (released). Not that I was one of his biggest fans, but he was getting pushed and even defeated HBK recently.



If someone is pushed it generally goes to ways
a) they become successfuly
b) they're fired

It's the WWE's last attempt to see if they have any promotional/financial value.


----------



## RadishMan (Oct 15, 2008)

You guys actually thought HBK would job for free?


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Oct 16, 2008)

JR's blog said:
			
		

> Lance Cade was dismissed from the WWE because, like many humans, he made a major league mistake while utilizing bad judgment that cost him his job. This included Lance having a seizure on an airplane and having to have emergency medial care. Luckily, Lilian Garcia was on the same flight and was instrumental in helping Lance get taken to a hospital where a battery of tests were run that luckily determined that there was nothing seriously wrong with the young man such as a brain tumor, etc.
> 
> Everyone makes mistakes, Lord knows I have made plenty in my career, but in this day and time some mistakes just simply can't be condoned. To some fans, Lance Cade will likely still be perceived as the victim in this matter and his punishment too harsh.
> 
> Under the circumstances of the situation, I don't know what other decision the WWE could have made. I'm just relieved that it wasn't me in my former role that would have had to address this matter. I really like this kid and hope that he continues to follow his dreams. Second chances are not foreign in the wrestling business so perhaps that could be in Lance's future but that's just a personal observation.


I figured there was more reason than him not getting over.

JR sounds vague here, but it's clear that Cade royally fucked up.


----------



## RadishMan (Oct 16, 2008)

Thinking Pulp Fiction.

Sucks for Lance, although I'm of the impression that Orton could OD on top of a dead hooker and he wouldn't be punished.


----------



## SilverCross (Oct 16, 2008)

wonder what the chance of TNA picking up Cade would be.....i assume that or some time down the road WWE will resign him..


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 16, 2008)

So the WWE released him because he had a seizure? That kinda sounds like a stupid reason to release him. Then again, he wasn't going nowhere far in the WWE anyways...


----------



## Hellion (Oct 16, 2008)

I wasn't only because of the seizure but what he did before the seizure which wasn't disclosed


----------



## RadishMan (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 16, 2008)

Nice. I still think the No Mercy poster with King BOOKAH~! standing over the slain dragon was the best they've ever done, though.


----------



## SilverCross (Oct 16, 2008)

foley farewell address.....seriously? all ready? why did TNA pick him up for?


----------



## RadishMan (Oct 16, 2008)

TNA picks up everyone that is released from WWE.

Everyone.


----------



## SilverCross (Oct 16, 2008)

so..are they still trying to make the vets of TNA the heels? cause..it seems no matter what they do, the audience loves them....nash is insulting them and there cheering for him...lol.

i wonder now...if this really well planned, or just terrible back fired plan now o.O

*edit*
well..a few people got upset..maybe..lol.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 16, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> TNA picks up everyone that is released from WWE.
> 
> Everyone.



future TNA champion Lance Cade


----------



## Carly (Oct 17, 2008)

Cade must've really worked himself up to have that seizure. I wonder if he cussed everyone out or something.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 17, 2008)

> According to PWI, TNA will be introducing an unnamed title for the "LEGENDS~!" of TNA. Booker T is apparently the chosen one to introduce the belt and will defend it against Legends or people he feels aren't on his level. It'll be similar to DiBiase and the Million Dollar Championship.


Apparently, the title is probably what's in his briefcase. Gotta love TNA, eh?


----------



## SilverCross (Oct 17, 2008)

damn you...i was actually almost looking forward to seeing something story related on TNA....and you spoil it.....


----------



## RadishMan (Oct 17, 2008)

I hope it spins!


----------



## Milly (Oct 17, 2008)

Speaking of TNA, what were you guys' thoughts on TNA IMPACT last night?

I personally thought the opening promo with AJ and Sting was pretty good, I hope finally gets a title shot against Sting. HE FUCKING DESERVES IT after improving his mic skills.

I hope Booker T drops that gay ass African King accent also.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 17, 2008)

I already forgot most of the show aside from Angle going berserk(beating Penzer with his own shoe = hilarity. Ripping off Abyss's shirt = vomit-inducing), Roxxi's profanity-laden promo, and Nash trying to pull off the "Big Sexy" garbage in '08 when he's a 7-ft. tall walking cripple. AJ and Sting's promo was okay, but TNA needs to shit or get off the pot with Sting and make him the clear face or heel in this angle. And it certainly doesn't help matters when AJ makes a obvious good point and Sting blatantly ignores it(like AJ missing time away from his family because he's always on the road while Sting gets to coach his kid's football team because he takes months off at time). And then there's Angle's rampaging through the TNA roster(the second time he's actually done it) that would be a huge plot point since it'd give AJ more ammo and this feud more depth than the water park kiddie-pool it's currently at.

Sometimes I wish I could just turn my brain off when I watch Impact(and certain parts of RAW)...


----------



## SilverCross (Oct 17, 2008)

thats what I'v been trying to say..ignoring angle, it looks like they have been trying to push the Vets as the heels, the only problem however, is guys like Sting cant really get pushed that way, people like him to much. I think thats why they pulled Nash in like they did....Nash has a lot of experience as a heel and could very well still pull it off, at least they seem to be hoping that.

i think another issue here is its hard to make the Vets straight out heels, that would leave a large number of fans upset im sure......at the same time, they cant let the new guys all be heels either..the last thing they need is more reason for the older wrestlers to continue to wrestle and win against the newer guys.


----------



## Zeroo (Oct 18, 2008)

I just noticed this thread...haven't watched wrestling for 2 years now (around the time Eddie Guerrero died i think )...
the storylines are just too repetitive with just recycled stuff from past storylines...and there just aren't many decent wrestlers left in the business anymore...
dunno if it's gotten any better since then but sadly wwe is just not what it used to be...WWF!! 
the monday night wars, ministry of darkness, D-generation X, Corporation, and all that other good stuff   ...ah man those were the days...


----------



## RadishMan (Oct 18, 2008)

Another fan throws away his faded Austin 3:16 t-shirt...


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 19, 2008)

Scar_x said:


> the monday night wars, ministry of darkness, D-generation X, Corporation, and all that other good stuff   ...ah man those were the days...



That was the golden age of wrestling.

Sadly it will never happen again.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 19, 2008)

The Juice Man said:


> That was the golden age of wrestling.
> 
> Sadly it will never happen again.



It's time to move on, man. Those days are long gone. We are now in a new era of Professional wrestling. It may not be as good as the previous eras, but we gotta deal with it. Besides, the Attitude Era, which I absolutely love, had it's share of negatives, and cons.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 19, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> It's time to move on, man. Those days are long gone. We are now in a new era of Professional wrestling. It may not be as good as the previous eras, but we gotta deal with it. Besides, the Attitude Era, which I absolutely love, had it's share of negatives, and cons.



not enough people understand this, i mean do u really want to go back to Finger pokes of doom, Celebrity's wining championships, and a bunch of grown men telling each other to suck it


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 19, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> not enough people understand this, i mean do u really want to go back to Finger pokes of doom, Celebrity's wining championships, and a bunch of grown men telling each other to suck it



Hold up! That was WCW.

And HHH still does the DX chop from time to time.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 19, 2008)

Technically, HHH and HBK did their own "Fingerpoke of Doom" with the European Title about a year before the Hogan/Nash debacle.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 20, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Technically, HHH and HBK did their own "Fingerpoke of Doom" with the European Title about a year before the Hogan/Nash debacle.



Shit, I forgot all about that. That happened on the "RAW Christman Special", right?


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Oct 20, 2008)

I just re-watched Wrestlemania 15.   Yeah, The Ministry and the undertaker "HUNG" Big Boss Man....... *Facepalm*

Then I *Facedesk* Cuz I realize How silly some of the Attitude era was. It was fun once..... and it should forever stay that way.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 20, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Shit, I forgot all about that. That happened on the "RAW Christman Special", right?


I could've sworn it happened in November, but I think you're right.



> Then I *Facedesk* Cuz I realize How silly some of the Attitude era was. It was fun once..... and it should forever stay that way.


Yeah, the Attitude Era worked when I was 16-17 years old, but now, those shows are a chore to sit through. 2000 was definite the best out of them all because it mixed really good story-telling and damn good wrestling just the right way til Stephanie got control of booking and we got shit like Kane/Jericho over a cup of freaking coffee being spilled and then Kane/X-Wigger over the mannish Tori.


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Oct 20, 2008)

I gotta say..... I always hated X-pac. Alot. Not just some. But I hated the man. I hated the wrestler. I hated his wrestling ability. And I espacially hated his ugly ass horse face. 

But thats just me..... I know some people loved him.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 20, 2008)

Urarenge2005 said:


> I gotta say..... I always hated X-pac. Alot. Not just some. But I hated the man. I hated the wrestler. I hated his wrestling ability. And I espacially hated his ugly ass horse face.
> 
> But thats just me..... I know some people loved him.



X-pac was ok in very  small doses, after he turned heel on Kane though nobody cared about him any more

hehe u know he actually thought he was a bigger draw then Booker t


----------



## SilverCross (Oct 20, 2008)

i liked him more in his early career... 1 2 3 kid? lol.

other wise...he was just a bit annoying when used to much...(tho i wouldnt mind seeing him back again now...)


----------



## RadishMan (Oct 20, 2008)

I was never much of a fan of X-Pac myself. People can criticize people for overusing moves all they want, but he beat the spinning heel kick into the fucking ground. 5 minute X-Pac match? 30 of them. Minimum.

The Attitude Era was crash TV and it had some shit sure, but it was fun to watch and had a sense of "must see" TV. You miss an episode tonight... you don't feel like you missed out on anything. I remember hated not ordering the PPVs. Now it's like... meh. They call the WWE the "male soap opera" which is bogus because the WWE lacks a key aspect of soap operas... the cliffhanger feeling of keeping you for the next episode.

It's so painfully obvious Vince is out of touch with society today. Bringing in the Jackass guys 7 years after they were relevant? But it also probably has to do with very few celebs wanting to be associated with wrestling.

Right, Rock? :


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Oct 20, 2008)

Man,
 I think If I was the Rock I woulda done thesame thing.

Lets see..... 

MONEY :   1 Shit Movie> Entire 7 Years wrestling. 

Chicks:   Married a rich normal looking girl<  I'm rich and can tap any hotness I want cause Im good looking and famous. = Divorce.

Career: WWE Releases the Rock Themselves> Rock doesnt show up for Memorial shows.

Basically every negative thing the wrestling fans have said about the Rock...I'm on the ROCK'S side. 
Why wouldn't any red blooded male stay where there is more money, ridiculously less chance of injury, can bang any beautiful woman he wants, and go work for a company once a year that released him because "He only shows up like once a year? 

Enjoy Rock...I would.


----------



## CCMZ12 (Oct 20, 2008)

I love REy Mysterio. Hes awesome


----------



## RadishMan (Oct 20, 2008)

It's not even the $. What was left to accomplish in WWE? Win another 10 world titles? Someone else is doing that anyways...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 20, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> It's so painfully obvious Vince is out of touch with society today. Bringing in the Jackass guys 7 years after they were relevant? But it also probably has to do with very few celebs wanting to be associated with wrestling.


They've used the Jackass guys for years, though. It's not like it's the first time those guys have been involved with wrestlers on WWE TV.



> Why wouldn't any red blooded male stay where there is more money, *ridiculously less chance of injury*, can bang any beautiful woman he wants, and go work for a company once a year that released him because "He only shows up like once a year?


Well, he *did* blow out his Achilles while filming a movie...


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 20, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> They've used the Jackass guys for years, though. It's not like it's the first time those guys have been involved with wrestlers on WWE TV.
> 
> 
> *Well, he *did* blow out his Achilles while filming a movie*...



Yeah, he did. But think about this. If he were with the WWE when he injured his achillies, Vinnie Mac woulda made his ass wrestle....with the injury.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 20, 2008)

Considering how crazy most wrestlers are, he'd have probably wrestled on it of his own choosing. 

Oh yeah, Miz and Morrison just murdering Geriatric X during their promo tonight was classic. "ARE. YOU. FIFTY?!" :rofl


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 21, 2008)

Urarenge2005 said:


> Man,
> I think If I was the Rock I woulda done thesame thing.
> 
> Lets see.....
> ...



Not to metion HHH would do anything to make Rock look bad if he decided to come back.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 21, 2008)

The Juice Man said:


> Not to metion HHH would do anything to make Rock look bad if he decided to come back.



I can't really blame him, either, because back in 2000, The Rock use to own his ass, and humiliate him week after week.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 21, 2008)

CCMZ12 said:


> I love REy Mysterio. Hes awesome



that he is

he squashed Snitsky  long live the giant killer


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 21, 2008)

Shit, I forgot all about Snitsky. It's funny that a few months ago, they were building him up to be this dangerous "monster heel". Now, we barely even see him. I guess Koslov took his spot...


----------



## Carly (Oct 21, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I can't really blame him, either, because back in 2000, The Rock use to own his ass, and humiliate him week after week.



But what about all those assbeatings HHH and his faction would give Rock? And all those times HHH would screw Rock outta the title? And what about HHH's infatuation with Austin, Foley, Rock and Jericho's asses?


----------



## RadishMan (Oct 21, 2008)

It's still real to me dammit!


----------



## Evilene (Oct 21, 2008)

> Man,
> I think If I was the Rock I woulda done thesame thing.
> 
> Lets see.....
> ...



Exactly! Dwayne is indeed making more money than he did while working for the E, WITH less injuries. Trust me, brotha ain't missing shit, and honestly don't blame him. I certainly wouldn't. 



> Shit, I forgot all about Snitsky. It's funny that a few months ago, they were building him up to be this dangerous "monster heel". Now, we barely even see him. I guess Koslov took his spot...



Yeah they had video packages of this dude, as the next big thing, and it fell through hard.  That match with Rey was pretty quick, I turned my head for a few minutes,and BAM it was over with. 




> X-pac was ok in very small doses, after he turned heel on Kane though nobody cared about him any more



LOL X-pac heat.


----------



## Zeroo (Oct 21, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Another fan throws away his faded Austin 3:16 t-shirt...



hell naw..Austin is an icon!...he was one of the more badass wrestlers along with HHH, Ken Shamrock back in the day...
the things he did for this company (even when injured), they're forever in debt to him...I would still proudly wear a 3:16 tshirt today...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 21, 2008)

There's no such thing as X-Pac heat. None.

Stupid made-up internet garbage...


----------



## Carly (Oct 21, 2008)

I never understood why X-Pac got so much hate from the crowd. When i was little i was baffled at his endless hate-heat he used to get. I mean...its not like he beat The Rock or anything.....i guess fans were sick of him....but he never really was THAT annoying. If you want to talk about someone that deserved X-Pac heat point at RTC or the mean street posse.


----------



## Tobirama (Oct 21, 2008)

I can't remember the last time I watched wrasslin, I don't follow it but generally catch Wrestlemania (Mayweather x Big Show)/Summerslam/Survivor Series, maybe for nostalgia, but my friend was showing me clips of this Arab wrestler Muhammad Hassan, and the one that hooked me was where he tore apart the New York Times for thinly-veiled xenophobia and shitty writing.

My question: what the fuck happened to this guy and where is he now? Nobody has caught my imagination like him and youtube is short on clips. 


Also, his cronie was never speaking Arabic.


----------



## Zeroo (Oct 22, 2008)

Tobirama said:


> ... my friend was showing me clips of this Arab wrestler Muhammad Hassan, and the one that hooked me was where he tore apart the New York Times for thinly-veiled xenophobia and shitty writing.
> 
> My question: what the fuck happened to this guy and where is he now? Nobody has caught my imagination like him and youtube is short on clips.
> 
> ...



Sadly, Muhammad Hassan was released from wwe becuz apparantly UPN (the broadcasting station at the time) thought that some 'viewers' were 'offended' by his gimmick...

Especially by this one Smackdown episode where he had like 10 men dressed in all black with ski masks beat up the undertaker...
making it all look like a typical terrorist attack...
But get this, the timing of this show was one day *after* the London Bombings (coincidentally the show was taped the previous night)...this was pretty stupid on WWE's part  ...why the hell would u....I'm not even gon bother...
and so at that point UPN just about had it with this guy and therefore banned the Muhammad Hassan character from ever appearing on their station...
WWE had no choice but to release the guy.....which might i say was their own freakin fault.. 

This is just one of wwe's stupid mistakes/actions that has forced me stop watching the crap they're producing these days..

EDIT: Here's the video ..

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTugY2fYMv4[/YOUTUBE]

and also check this video out for a more thorough explanation on what happened to him


----------



## RadishMan (Oct 22, 2008)

Hassan was a fun character that got lots of heat, only proving how idiotic wrestling fans are. They boo Hassan for "praying" to Allah, but cheer HBK for doing the same thing? Then again these fans chant USA to oppose AMERICANS...

As far as where he is now? Anyone's guess really. Obviously he's pursuing his real dream in acting. He was only using wrestling as a launching pad to get his name out there. Sad though, heels nowadays could only dream of getting a reaction. Let alone his level.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 22, 2008)

What is "X-Pac Heat" anyway? Last I remember, back in 98 and 99, the guy was getting pops louder than all the wrestlers in the WWE, currently, besides Cena, HHH, and Taker.(the crowd pops aren't really too loud these days).

Speakin of Mohammad Hassan, I think it's a little strange that he's look arabic, he's played an arabic heel, but he was actually Italian.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 22, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> What is "X-Pac Heat" anyway? Last I remember, back in 98 and 99, the guy was getting pops louder than all the wrestlers in the WWE, currently, besides Cena, HHH, and Taker.(the crowd pops aren't really too loud these days).




the problem is is that DX died otu but he was still using the DX gimmick, until NWO came back then he went back to being the NWO kid, he never had a gimmick for himself, he even tried to start his own version of DX called X-factor

oh and guess what hes doing in  Mexico right now, leading a stable called D-generation Mex

the crowd  pops big for Mysterio, Both hardys, HBK [though not as much as they should], and Evan Bourne


----------



## SilverCross (Oct 22, 2008)

well..he had gimmicks..just nothing to unique since nwo/DX.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 22, 2008)

SilverCross said:


> well..he had gimmicks..just nothing to unique since nwo/DX.



like what?


----------



## Carly (Oct 22, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> the crowd  pops big for Mysterio, Both hardys, HBK [though not as much as they should], and Evan Bourne



I think todays fanbase is far too ignorant when it comes to the knowledge of pro wrestling. I think they should all be given Ric Flair DVD's and sent home to catch up on their wrestling history.

(youtube is also a nice cheat sheet).


----------



## Hellion (Oct 22, 2008)

I actually met X-Pac, and Konan at my local grocery store.  They were pretty cool.


----------



## Tobirama (Oct 22, 2008)

Scar_x said:


> Sadly, Muhammad Hassan was released from wwe becuz apparantly UPN (the broadcasting station at the time) thought that some 'viewers' were 'offended' by his gimmick...
> 
> Especially by this one Smackdown episode where he had like 10 men dressed in all black with ski masks beat up the undertaker...
> making it all look like a typical terrorist attack...
> ...



Holy shit, _THE_ Undertaker?! 

Never saw that video. The Camel Clutch totally fits him.

I remember this guy was unbeatable back in the day, like 20 guys would need to get on his ass to have a hope of getting him out the Rumble match.

He got his ass beat. 



RadishMan said:


> Hassan was a fun character that got lots of heat, only proving how idiotic wrestling fans are. They boo Hassan for "praying" to Allah, but cheer HBK for doing the same thing? Then again these fans chant USA to oppose AMERICANS...
> 
> As far as where he is now? Anyone's guess really. Obviously he's pursuing his real dream in acting. He was only using wrestling as a launching pad to get his name out there. Sad though, heels nowadays could only dream of getting a reaction. Let alone his level.



Yeah, I saw that entrance where he was carried to the ring by servants like a king and even though he's standing there and before said "I'm an Arab American", "I'm living the American Dream" they'd still chant USA like complete idiots, as if an insult to him.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 22, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> the problem is is that DX died otu but he was still using the DX gimmick, until NWO came back then he went back to being the NWO kid, he never had a gimmick for himself, he even tried to start his own version of DX called X-factor


The problem was that Waltman had been basically the same exact character since he turned heel on Razor Ramon back in 95 as the 1-2-3 Kid. As for X-Factor, that was created as a vehicle to push Albert/A-Train/Giant Bernard(notice how he's the only member of the trio that never looked weak and hardly ever jobbed).



> Speakin of Mohammad Hassan, I think it's a little strange that he's look arabic, he's played an arabic heel, but he was actually Italian.


Every single masked Japanese wrestler you ever saw in the 80's and 90's in the States aside from Ultimo Dragon and Liger were all white guys.


----------



## RodMack (Oct 22, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Hassan was a fun character that got lots of heat, only proving how idiotic wrestling fans are. They boo Hassan for "praying" to Allah, but cheer HBK for doing the same thing? Then again these fans chant USA to oppose AMERICANS...


Wasn't Hassan getting heat for criticizing Americans on how they were treating muslims? I don't think it was the "Allah" thing cause if it was, then wrestling fans were really stupid.


----------



## RadishMan (Oct 22, 2008)

RodMack said:


> Wasn't Hassan getting heat for criticizing Americans on how they were treating muslims? I don't think it was the "Allah" thing cause if it was, then wrestling fans were really stupid.



No I'm just saying he would get heat for looking into the sky and raising his hands to suggest he was looking at Allah. Funny thing about them booing what he says... I doubt any of it was made up. Same thing with Jericho today. He only tells the truth.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 22, 2008)

Pro wrestling isn't exactly the most PC form of entertainment(or tolerant, for that matter)...


----------



## RadishMan (Oct 22, 2008)

What's this pro wrestling you speak of?

World Wrestling Entertainment informed all of their announcers this week to refer to their talent as "entertainers" as opposed to wrestler or even Superstars, effective immediately.

According to numerous sources, the decision is part of a company plan of attack towards getting the compay re-classified as an entertainment tour show, as opposed to a sporting event. The hope is that by doing that, they will take power away from the Athletic Commissions in certain States and keep the company from having to pay taxes on their events.

Obviously, this would also have the company benefit of preventing WWE from being held to the letter of the law in States like Georgia, who's Athletic Commission is looking at putting stricter restrictions on the professional wrestling industry following the Chris Benoit incident.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 22, 2008)

Only a matter of time before they rename their company to 'World Wide Entertainment'. That phrase had me and friend say a few things, I'll post em here.

Osiris ~ Zasvěcený - Gamertag: SirHaxelot says:
_'hmm, world wide entertainment. So, how do you entertain me?'_
Osiris ~ Zasvěcený - Gamertag: SirHaxelot says:
_Vince: 'with our entertainers! Here's two guys called Jesse and Festus...'_

-

Osiris ~ Zasvěcený - Gamertag: SirHaxelot says:
_LOL, 'hey dude, want to go to the entertainment show tonight?'_
Osiris ~ Zasvěcený - Gamertag: SirHaxelot says:
_'yeah, sure, sounds fun!'_
Osiris ~ Zasvěcený - Gamertag: SirHaxelot says:
_2 hours later = 'SHIT,  YOU SAID THIS WOULD BE ENTERTAINMENT, NOT WRESTLING!'_

-

Osiris ~ Zasvěcený - Gamertag: SirHaxelot says:
_if they think any fan of their company refers to it at 'entertainment' or their favourite 'entertainers', then their delusion in my eyes is only getting higher_
My friend says:
_well it will get drilled into kids heads i think_
Osiris ~ Zasvěcený - Gamertag: SirHaxelot says:
_it'll get drilled in, but I think there's absolutely no way it'll end up like that_
Osiris ~ Zasvěcený - Gamertag: SirHaxelot says:
_they'll start doing little vignettes of kids at shows saying 'my favourite entertainer is John Cee-ner!'_
Osiris ~ Zasvěcený - Gamertag: SirHaxelot says:
_what they won't show is the take before, where the kid said 'my favourite wrestler...', and they "corrected" the kid_
My friend says:
_"because he is the most entertaining entertainer on this very entertaining entertainment show"_

Only a matter of time before this company starts digging new lows to stick itself in.


----------



## RadishMan (Oct 22, 2008)

They need a circus tent to come full circle for what they're going for.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 22, 2008)

Who really gives a shit about how Vince refers to his talent? Of all the things you could (rightly)bitch about, why give a shit about what the wrestlers are called? I'm not defending Vince here because that "entertainer" shit is pretty much "in one ear and out the other" for me and isn't about to affect whether or not I like what I'm being shown.


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Oct 22, 2008)

X-pac: Look up "1 Night in China" .......really, google it. Nuff' said.
Hassan: Heels come and go. No loss.
Snitsky: He still wears those fake teeth even though he isnt the hottest heel. Props to him.

WWE and its "Entertainers": This wont last long. Superstars was kinda pushing it... but this is more of a paperwork issue. It will resolve itself and we will continue calling them superstars. If they really think people are just oing to expect to call them entertainers.......bah..... just pay the taxes.


----------



## Carly (Oct 22, 2008)

Ugh, lame news is lame. The product is getting really shitty again on RAW. Time to have another Vince is dead angle.


----------



## RadishMan (Oct 23, 2008)

ECW rules though. Sometimes I can't believe it's a WWE brand...


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 23, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> ECW rules though. Sometimes I can't believe it's a WWE brand...



now now be nice

i think its funny how every one complains about cena and orton , but when their gone Raw takes a nose dive [also  punks reign was much more entertaing then jerichos is]


----------



## SilverCross (Oct 23, 2008)

meh..i guess it wont effect what im watching...but i dislike the idea...calling them entertainers takes away from the illusion of it all.....i hope the commentators avoid the word..


----------



## RadishMan (Oct 23, 2008)

Raw gets by fine without Orton. Cena is 'needed' more, but it's not like we don't get a weekly blowjob video of him. See WWE! I start to warm up to the guy and you ruin it by forcing him down my throat...


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 23, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Raw gets by fine without Orton. Cena is 'needed' more, but it's not like we don't get a weekly blowjob video of him. See WWE! I start to warm up to the guy and you ruin it by forcing him down my throat...



its better then Orton trolling around the arena, interrupting every time some on trys to spe- "I HEAR VOICES IN MY HEAD ,THEY COUNCIL ME THEY UNDER STAND, THEY TALK TO MEEEEEE"


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 23, 2008)

Ya know, everytime I try to make fun of WWE nowadays I find it impossible. Why you ask? Because seeing Jericho with belt makes me mark out like a nine year old. As long as Jericho is champ, the state of WWEi s perfectly fine in my eyes.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 23, 2008)

The thing wrong with RAW is Batista.  Lets face it he is the only one that the E feels is a top level face, since Cena is gone and he is a bore. Punks Reign was interesting because he was actually doing something as champ, and was no where near Batista.

Jericho on the other hand, HAS to face Batista.  And Jericho''s gimmick now is to be serious and non fan catering. When you add that with Batista you get the formula for a boring program.


----------



## RadishMan (Oct 23, 2008)

But Kaze...

The ANIMAL~!

is UNLEASHED~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hellion (Oct 23, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> But Kaze...
> 
> The ANIMAL~!
> 
> is UNLEASHED~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



If you wanted me to like batista you should have used this clip  [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bk7MRk_NETw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 23, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Raw gets by fine without Orton. Cena is 'needed' more, but it's not like we don't get a weekly blowjob video of him. See WWE! I start to warm up to the guy and you ruin it by forcing him down my throat...



I kinda disagree. I think RAW needs Orton a little more than Cena. If you take a look back at late 2007, RAW was on fire with the Hardy vs Orton feud, and Cena was practiclly gone. However, once Orton leaves, that's when RAW began to go downhill, even when Cena was there. That promo that Orton made about a month ago, when he bashed RAW and all it's champs, was spot on.


----------



## SilverCross (Oct 23, 2008)

Kaze said:


> If you wanted me to like batista you should have used this clip  [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bk7MRk_NETw[/YOUTUBE]



that scream is great lol.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 23, 2008)

Kaze said:


> The thing wrong with RAW is Batista.  Lets face it he is the only one that the E feels is a top level face, since Cena is gone and he is a bore. *Punks Reign was interesting because he was actually doing something as champ, and was no where near Batista*.
> 
> Jericho on the other hand, HAS to face Batista.  And Jericho''s gimmick now is to be serious and non fan catering. When you add that with Batista you get the formula for a boring program.



When Punk was champ, he wasn't even the main focus. He didn't get a fair chance. That WWE basiclly shitted on his title run. Batista has had alot of title shots, but I have a felling that he is gonna win Sunday.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 23, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I kinda disagree. I think RAW needs Orton a little more than Cena. If you take a look back at late 2007, RAW was on fire with the Hardy vs Orton feud, and Cena was practiclly gone. *However, once Orton leaves, that's when RAW began to go downhill, even when Cena was there.* That promo that Orton made about a month ago, when he bashed RAW and all it's champs, was spot on.


I'd say that was more due to Triple H being the utter fucking bore he's been for the last 7 years.

Onto other things: Impact sucked ass even more than usual, which is fucking amazing. No wrestling, Booker introducing a pointless belt, Lethal treated like a complete jobber when you have guys like Eric Young or Curry Man who'd be better suited for it, one confusing ass tag team whatever it was(WTF, Russo?), Mick Foley rehashing the GM gimmick as TNA's new owner(that's now THREE authority figures for just one show), and Joe is still booked to look like a total whiny bitch as a face(hell, maybe he's the heel now, who knows with TNA?)

On the bright side: Impact's set was awesome, the wrestlers' entrance vids don't look like embarrassing garbage anymore(though they should have left the wrestler-stands-in-a-rainshower stuff to the WWE), Sting/Angle/Nash/Booker finally made the alliance public(the nickname is pretty swank, too), and Kong FINALLY crushed Taylor Wilde and ended that craptastic title reign.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 23, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Onto other things: Impact sucked ass even more than usual, which is fucking amazing. No wrestling, Booker introducing a pointless belt, Lethal treated like a complete jobber when you have guys like Eric Young or Curry Man who'd be better suited for it, one confusing ass tag team whatever it was(WTF, Russo?), Mick Foley rehashing the GM gimmick as TNA's new owner(that's now THREE authority figures for just one show), and Joe is still booked to look like a total whiny bitch as a face(hell, maybe he's the heel now, who knows with TNA?)
> .



thats why i hate TNA the fucking Hypocrisy, and that the TNA fans buy into the Hypocrisy


----------



## Hellion (Oct 23, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> When Punk was champ, he wasn't even the main focus. He didn't get a fair chance. That WWE basiclly shitted on his title run. Batista has had alot of title shots, but I have a felling that he is gonna win Sunday.



They did shit on his run but unlike Rey, he won basically all of his matches.   He constantly beat JBL and even when he wasn't in the ME he was getting great pops


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 23, 2008)

Kaze said:


> They did shit on his run but unlike Rey, he won basically all of his matches.   He constantly beat JBL and even when he wasn't in the ME he was getting great pops



and the ratings wer up too, and it  shut up the indy marks as well


----------



## RadishMan (Oct 24, 2008)

I jumped off the TNA sinking ship a few months ago, but I like to read up on the recaps every few weeks. It amazes me that people still fall for those "EPIC ANNOUNCEMENT" ploys. Honestly unless they sign the Rock or something, nothing they do is going to shake the industry to its core.

I remember when they got that extra hour it was supposed to help them give quality matches because they weren't given time with only one. LOL 2-5 minute matches?


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 24, 2008)

So the big announcement was Foley as GM? lol are you fucking kidding me?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 24, 2008)

No, no, no... It was Foley as one of TNA's owners/partners/whatever! Can't you see the difference?


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 24, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> No, no, no... It was Foley as one of TNA's owners/partners/whatever! Can't you see the difference?



u know atleast when Adamle was made gm it was a totally Unseen Surpise


----------



## SilverCross (Oct 24, 2008)

meh..some of yall are way to bias against TNA. i swear no matter what they do yall get all pissy about it.

WWE changes GM's and crap all the time, no one seems to care. TNA tries it and yall get pissed. it could potentially work out well, but yall sure as hell dont seem to want to give it a chance...its TNA...its gonna fail...seems to be the trend here.

the only legit complaint i see here is making lethal job like he did....not like WWE doesnt screw people over tho....right? 

seriously tho...what do you want them to advertise when planning to have foley do this?
um...we got a decent announcement...so..umm..please watch TNA thursday night to see what it is....k??

yea..thats how to get everyones attention.....

and a new belt? whats wrong with that? something else to defend...something for others to go for....on WWE everyones upset at the lack of other belts being put to real use...TNA adds a belt and you complain...


drop the bias, drop the double standard, its getting old.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 24, 2008)

SilverCross said:


> meh..some of yall are way to bias against TNA. i swear no matter what they do yall get all pissy about it.
> 
> WWE changes GM's and crap all the time, no one seems to care. TNA tries it and yall get pissed. it could potentially work out well, but yall sure as hell dont seem to want to give it a chance...its TNA...its gonna fail...seems to be the trend here.
> 
> ...



its not bias its Hypocrisy

When Tna Spams every sports site sayign how their announcement is gonna change the wrestling biz, and it turns out to be this, people are gonna be pissed

when the wwe chose the new GM for raw it didn'th  act like it was any thing bigger then it was

hell the Million doller mania was more important & better then TNA's announcement


----------



## SilverCross (Oct 24, 2008)

WWE is also more established, they aren't trying to get there name out more....TNA needs the advertisement a LOT more then WWE would.

also...i didnt see that many big ads for this..


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 24, 2008)

SilverCross said:


> WWE is also more established, they aren't trying to get there name out more....TNA needs the advertisement a LOT more then WWE would.
> 
> also...i didnt see that many big ads for this..



i did, it dosent mattter about the WWE , when u say ur gonna revolutionize some thing with an announcement ur gonna get called out on it

but TNA act like total hypocrits all the time , they claime their all about the wrestling yet they do mma ,they say they push their young talent yet Stings the champion, they say their not a soap opera yet they have Aj and Angle feud for months over Kurts wife

dont even get me started o n their shitty gimmicks [Curry man] their shitty writing, and worse  trying to capitalize of  every thing the wwe has done [shark boy, black machismo, VKM, Black Reign]


----------



## SilverCross (Oct 24, 2008)

they do push there young talent...just because they gave the belt to sting doesn't mean they dont push young talent...creeds rather new and young, and has been doing rather well, other then the crappy match with Nash last week.

and to call them out on there wrestling? seriously?! there stories are terrible yes...but dont try to call them out on there wrestling, thats the actual good part to TNA. so what if they do some other styles of matches, something different from time to time is good. most the matches still come out pretty good at that.

there stories are terrible....no need to mention that...every knows this all ready...

also..insult curry man if you like..the fans seem to like him enough..so..it cant be that bad of an idea...

also...its hard not to get ideas from the WWE/WWF, seeing how they've been around so long and have done just about everything there is to do really....

if you want to start talking about now pushing young talent, or just bad wrestling...look back at the WWE...


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 24, 2008)

SilverCross said:


> they do push there young talent...just because they gave the belt to sting doesn't mean they dont push young talent...creeds rather new and young, and has been doing rather well, other then the crappy match with Nash last week.
> 
> and to call them out on there wrestling? seriously?! there stories are terrible yes...but dont try to call them out on there wrestling, thats the actual good part to TNA. so what if they do some other styles of matches, something different from time to time is good. most the matches still come out pretty good at that.
> 
> ...



even Kurt angle thinks they do to many gimmick matches, and look  they cant end a title match cleanly its rediculious

in the wwe they may not always push their no talent but they don't brag about and then refuse to do it [do really think its ok that sting [old as dirt] took the belt of Joe tna  biggest draw ], and the WWE pushes its young talent more thne people give them credit for , Evan Bourne, Punk, Priceless[ even though i hate them], Kofi, MVP [till he ran his mouth] Jack Swwagger , Miz & morrison, Cryme tyme, their all getting he spot light right now

and it was only yesterday Orton & Cena were the New guys


----------



## SilverCross (Oct 24, 2008)

eh..orton and cena haven't been new in awhile...
whats priceless done..by the way..or any tag team for that matter, other then miz/morrison...other then do random pointless matches....priceless cant seem to win the titles clean either...and if WWe pushes talent so much, why is batista getting his 1 millionth title shot? kofi isn't doing much either by the way......the belt he had for a short time means nothing now....

Joe has had the belt for awhile....a change shouldnt be a surprise, iv been assuming giving the title to sting is simply a set up, perhaps a chance to give it to AJ? last week seemed to show a potential fued between sting and AJ, so thats not to far out of the question.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 24, 2008)

SilverCross said:


> eh..orton and cena haven't been new in awhile...
> whats priceless done..by the way..or any tag team for that matter, other then miz/morrison...other then do random pointless matches....priceless cant seem to win the titles clean either...and if WWe pushes talent so much, why is batista getting his 1 millionth title shot? kofi isn't doing much either by the way......the belt he had for a short time means nothing now....
> 
> Joe has had the belt for awhile....a change shouldnt be a surprise, iv been assuming giving the title to sting is simply a set up, perhaps a chance to give it to AJ? last week seemed to show a potential fued between sting and AJ, so thats not to far out of the question.



ok compared to sting orton & cena are fresh off the buss but thats not the point i was trying to make so drop it

I Hate Priceless for the Exact reason u said, but they are getting the spot light, Batista is getting another title shot cause *A* he put in the secret code [up up down down left right left right A+B of course] and *B *its filler some thing to tide Jericho over till his next thing , u dont exactly expect him to win do u? and *C* rumor is he bitched about his spot backstage so  Vince gave him the lime light [what a baby]

Joe has been booked horribly for the last 2 years, really sad considering their the top draw, if u dont like Cena fine but his big push is how u do it when u want to make a guy the face of ur company, look at Austins first 2 title reigns thats also how u do it


----------



## SilverCross (Oct 24, 2008)

i never said i didnt like cena...hes just not new. hes obviously not as old as sting..not many are.
stings a fan favorite tho, why not temporarily give him the belt? set up for some one else to be champ. 
Joe hasn't been that bad for that long...his stuff with angle was pretty good, if your can forget that it went on way to long.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 24, 2008)

SilverCross said:


> meh..some of yall are way to bias against TNA. i swear no matter what they do yall get all pissy about it.


Calling a bad show "bad" is bias? RAW sucked ass, too(and has been for few weeks now), but it had more wrestling without a convoluted gimmick match that was the tag team whatever it was. What's more, I even listed the things I thought they did *right*.



> WWE changes GM's and crap all the time, no one seems to care. TNA tries it and yall get pissed. it could potentially work out well, but yall sure as hell dont seem to want to give it a chance...its TNA...its gonna fail...seems to be the trend here.


The thing is, TNA's not changing authority figures because both Jarrett and Cornette are still there and unlike the WWE, they don't have different brands to justify all the authority figures, let alone 2 faces and a face-leaning neutral like Corny.



> the only legit complaint i see here is making lethal job like he did....not like WWE doesnt screw people over tho....right?


Stop trying to downplay stuff by referencing the WWE when people have been calling out Vince on a lot of his bullshit, too. They put Lethal over the guy they call "the best wrestler in the world"(with Angle even changing the booking to put him over clean) and he was as over as he'd ever been, even with the ridiculous gimmick, and since then TNA's done nothing but shit all over him. It doesn't matter what the WWE's done with whoever, we're talking about TNA. As for "legit" complaints, what about the total bitchification of Joe? I'm not even talking about Sting beating him, it's been his portrayal ever since the first Angle feud. He's supposed to be a face in the whole Main Event Mafia/TNA Youngins feud and all he does is whine and pout like a punk ass bitch(which would be fine if he was turning heel and wanted to be a complete 180 from the ass-kicker he's been pushed as before). And it's not helping him any that Sting blatantly refuses to be a heel of any sort(which is stupid because he's running around with three of 'em RIGHT NOW). 



> seriously tho...what do you want them to advertise when planning to have foley do this?
> um...we got a decent announcement...so..umm..please watch TNA thursday night to see what it is....k??
> 
> yea..thats how to get everyones attention.....


I'm guessing this is aimed at Zen since I said nothing about the advertisment of Foley's announcement.



> and a new belt? whats wrong with that? something else to defend...something for others to go for....on WWE everyones upset at the lack of other belts being put to real use...TNA adds a belt and you complain...


Again with the WWE stuff. Seriously, enough already. It's a pointless title because there's no actual purpose for it like the aforementioned Million Dollar Belt. If TNA debuted a TV title instead of the Legends Title, I wouldn't bitch at all because that belt actually serves a purpose and isn't a stupid vanity belt like the Legends/Million Dollar/FTW belts of the world.



> drop the bias, drop the double standard, its getting old.


Stop accusing people of bias when they actually do bash the WWE for most of their shit and call out TNA for most of the same. Just because the WWE's done it before doesn't mean that TNA should be able to get away with producing shit TV just because they're "the little guy".


----------



## SilverCross (Oct 24, 2008)

i never said they should get away with putting on shit, i said its hard for there to be anything that hasn't been done yet, to call them out for doing something the WWE has all ready done is just stupid.

that new belt could eventually lead to some decent matches, or even GOOD matches, but yall dont want to even give it a chance.

same for the GM situation with Foley, whos to say one of them doesnt turn heel, its not like TNA is against making people turn on each other, hell it seems to be there favorite thing to do, but lets not think about that....lets all just assume it will fail...

and its the same thing for sting and joe, perhaps sting isn't meant to be a heel? may be joe is? honestly it sounds like yall are just getting pissed off that you dont know whats going on....you possibly cant predict whats going to happen, and thats just dumb. maybe theres a reason sting isn't really the heel yet? perhaps the crowd just wont accept it. maybe joe will end up the heel in all of this? maybe...MAYBE something good can come from all the confusion right now.

I'm not sure why you bring jarret up, hes hardly there, until recently he hadn't been on in months, and even with what he is doing right now, a couple matches...all hes done out side of wrestling is the deal with foley. so really its just 2 figures, and perhaps Cornette wants to take a smaller role? perhaps he'll go heel? (tho...not sure what good that would do...) and then have foley do the majority on screen stuff, perhaps foley can help with the terrible story lines going now?

but again..lets not think of the potential...lets just complain.

and i know people complain about the WWE as well, but not nearly to the amount they do TNA...either way annoys me a bit, at least when its to this extreme...i swear 80% of the talk in here is complaining about wrestling....with exception to those who watch ROH, who spend there time yelling that its the greatest thing ever.

its just getting old...


----------



## Violence Fight (Oct 24, 2008)

Does anyone read Heyman's article over at TheSun(RESPECT!)?. I mean, the sun is usually garbage, but his articles make so much fucking sense. His last one talked about the Industry needing a huge overhaul(RESPECT!), as the WWE Is pushing away most of it's long time fans, and refuses to look into what it's core demographic actually enjoys watching/doing as to build concepts around that. He adds that TNA is just WWE Lite(RESPECT!), and perpetually fucks up any interest they could generate by overbooking, or ruining matches that have the potential to draw with stupid gimmicks or run ins(RESPECT!).

Speaking of stupid(RESPECT!)...You guys hear about the new WWE Rules?


			
				WrestleZone.com said:
			
		

> As we reported earlier punches are now legal in WWE, which was a good change.
> 
> But it is getting tougher to be a heel in WWE given some other rule changes that are automatic DQs if seen by the ref.
> 
> ...



Also, Vinny Mac doesn't like wrestling, Part 4(RESPECT!):


> PWInsider.com is reporting that talent, more specifically announcers, have been told to begin referring to workers as "entertainers" as opposed to superstars or wrestlers. The idea behind the request is that WWE is working hard to have the company billed as an entertainment touring organization as opposed to a sporting event. This would allow them to bypass the Athletic Commissions in most states and avoid paying certain taxes as well as abide by rules established by the commissions.


----------



## RadishMan (Oct 24, 2008)

The reason I had a problem with Sting winning the belt is the fact that he was given it as a storyline prop to continue the "Legends" vs. "Indy Scrubs" angle TNA has going. Sting hadn't wrestled a match in MONTHS and as given a title shot. Yet AJ went over the former world champion, Angle, numerous times and he wasn't considered.

Violence... we shouldn't bother with Heyman. If he knew what he was talking about the real ECW (despite it currently the best wrestling show on TV) wouldn't have died. He clearly does not know what he is talking about!!!! [/anti-smark talking point]


----------



## Hellion (Oct 24, 2008)

SilverCross said:


> i never said they should get away with putting on shit, i said its hard for there to be anything that hasn't been done yet, to call them out for doing something the WWE has all ready done is just stupid.
> 
> that new belt could eventually lead to some decent matches, or even GOOD matches, but yall dont want to even give it a chance.


The thing is that with that type of belt the Creator of it will 90% of the time win to keep it. 



> same for the GM situation with Foley, whos to say one of them doesnt turn heel, its not like TNA is against making people turn on each other, hell it seems to be there favorite thing to do, but lets not think about that....lets all just assume it will fail...


The complaint comes because TNA does this all the time.  Cornette wil just fall to the wayside, like "The commmitee", Dusty Rhiodes, and "The heads of TNA" did before him.  All the are doing washing and repeating what they have done before.



> and its the same thing for sting and joe, perhaps sting isn't meant to be a heel? may be joe is? honestly it sounds like yall are just getting pissed off that you dont know whats going on....you possibly cant predict whats going to happen, and thats just dumb. maybe theres a reason sting isn't really the heel yet? perhaps the crowd just wont accept it. maybe joe will end up the heel in all of this? maybe...MAYBE something good can come from all the confusion right now.


Really?  So Sting is in a stable were EVERY one is a heel and Joe is the on that is out of place



> but again..lets not think of the potential...lets just complain.


People in this forum complain about Characters hair and eye color.  Are legitimate complaints really that shocking


> and i know people complain about the WWE as well, but not nearly to the amount they do TNA...either way annoys me a bit, at least when its to this extreme...i swear 80% of the talk in here is complaining about wrestling....with exception to those who watch ROH, who spend there time yelling that its the greatest thing ever.


Really? I can rarely find anything written about TNA in the past couple of pages.  Aside from this discussion this thread is mostly about the stupid decisions the E makes.  I just think that it is fair to give TNA the same amount of grief. 

We complain because we can't change it.  Batista WILL be the top face until Cena returns.  Cena will be pushed down our throats when he returns.  TNA will make up a match that will take 6 seconds to say and 3 minutes to explain.  They will also turn half the faces Heels and visaversa in about 3 months.  And we are going to complain aboiut everything that we don't agree with, and be complement the few things that we enjoy.  These are the type of things that you should expect in the world of forums where everyone can voice their opinion any way that they liek


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 24, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> The reason I had a problem with Sting winning the belt is the fact that he was given it as a storyline prop to continue the "Legends" vs. "Indy Scrubs" angle TNA has going. Sting hadn't wrestled a match in MONTHS and as given a title shot. Yet AJ went over the former world champion, Angle, numerous times and he wasn't considered.
> 
> *Violence... we shouldn't bother with Heyman. If he knew what he was talking about the real ECW (despite it currently the best wrestling show on TV) wouldn't have died. He clearly does not know what he is talking about!!!! [/anti-smark talking point]*




Actually, I kinda agree with Heyman. The buisness does need a bit of a change. Heyman knows what he's talking about, and he's kinda right. I mean, have you seen RAW lately? It's been pretty bad, and the ratings are evidence of this.


----------



## SilverCross (Oct 24, 2008)

from the way there acting..both joe and sting are out of place....

anyways...most of what goes on in here is complaining...i dont get why most of yall keep watching when all that happens is more complaints...


----------



## Hellion (Oct 24, 2008)

I stopped watching TNA a long time ago, I only watched last episode because I was scanning the tube and it was on.  

I DVR RAW and then I just ff to the most disscussed parts in differnet forums


----------



## RadishMan (Oct 24, 2008)

As far as TV stuff, I only watch Raw and ECW. Raw mostly for Jericho and Santino. But man was that Gauntlet boring as shit...


----------



## Hellion (Oct 24, 2008)

ECW and Smackdown have been the best wrestling shows.

Also The E has shown that it is not Triple H who was holding people back on RAW but the RAW creative team


----------



## Violence Fight (Oct 24, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Violence... we shouldn't bother with Heyman. If he knew what he was talking about the real ECW (despite it currently the best wrestling show on TV) wouldn't have died. He clearly does not know what he is talking about!!!! [/anti-smark talking point]





No, You are wrong. If Heyman knew how to MANAGE MONEY, the real ECW Wouldn't have died. The man was and is still an AWESOME Booker, and knows how to make a product that taps the common man(Which WWE can't seem to figure out how to connect to). The problem lies in the fact that he's the only Jew that can't balance a budget to save his fucking life. 

And yes, Raw has been shitty lately, He actually does comment in his article on ECW being decent, and the best hour of wrestling that you can find(He also comments that what they are doing with Bourne is a great idea. He's young and they are taking a chance, and it's paying off for them).


----------



## RadishMan (Oct 25, 2008)

My sarcasm needs work I reckon. 

I miss Jack Evans...


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 25, 2008)

Kaze said:


> ECW and Smackdown have been the best wrestling shows.
> 
> Also The E has shown that it is not Triple H who was holding people back on RAW but the RAW creative team



if that wer true hardy would be champion right now and Jericho wouldn't


----------



## RadishMan (Oct 25, 2008)

Don't worry guys, we can get our usual hate in once Geriatric X buries MNM.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 25, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> if that wer true hardy would be champion right now and Jericho wouldn't



If Hardy would stop doing dumb things outside of the ring he would be champ


----------



## Carly (Oct 25, 2008)

Yeah, don't blame WWE because Jeff can't act like a grown man for over a month. 

Anyways WWE nor TNA have been able to feel my wrestling appetite i have, they're both way too watered down for my taste and TNA just feels like WWE Jr. so i just watch my wrestling DVD's to get my weekly wrestling fix. I rather just be happy watching the stuff back when it was good than watch the shit now and complain weekly with everyone else.

Btw the one Austin/Bret match on the Austin DVD just shated on the majority of pro wrestling matches over the past few years. 

I think if we ever want it to get as good if not better than it once was then Vince will probably need to RIP as sad as it may seem.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 25, 2008)

Carly said:


> Yeah, don't blame WWE because Jeff can't act like a grown man for over a month.
> 
> .



i agree completely , but hardy's been good for a while and had he been facing any champion BUT HHH he would have one the belt on smack down by now

u really think it was ok for HHH to make Kenny dykstra his bitch 3 weeks in row


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 25, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Don't worry guys, we can get our usual hate in once Geriatric X buries MNM.


You speak as if I stopped getting my usual HHH/HBK hate in. 



> Btw the one Austin/Bret match on the Austin DVD just shated on the majority of pro wrestling matches over the past few years.


Survivor Series '96? That match is better than anything the WWF/E, WCW, TNA, ECW have produced since it happened and is my favorite WWF match of all-time.


----------



## Violence Fight (Oct 25, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> You speak as if I stopped getting my usual HHH/HBK hate in.
> 
> 
> Survivor Series '96? That match is better than anything the WWF/E, WCW, TNA, ECW have produced since it happened and is my favorite WWF match of all-time.



I do believe the wrestling site that did the top 100 matches of all time has listed this as the #1 match 2 years in a row. It is, Indeed, an awesome match.

That being said...I'll just leave this here:


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 25, 2008)

Carly said:


> Yeah, don't blame WWE because Jeff can't act like a grown man for over a month.
> 
> Anyways WWE nor TNA have been able to feel my wrestling appetite i have, they're both way too watered down for my taste and TNA just feels like WWE Jr. so i just watch my wrestling DVD's to get my weekly wrestling fix. I rather just be happy watching the stuff back when it was good than watch the shit now and complain weekly with everyone else.
> 
> ...



That was a good match, indeed. However, I think Taker/Angle at No way out 05 gives it a run for it's money.

As a matter of fact, I think Austin/Rock at Mania 17 was even better than Hart/Austin SS 96. Hell, I think it was better than their match at Mania 13 also, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 25, 2008)

The WM 13 match has a really classic visual with Austin screaming and bleeding while in the Sharpshooter, but their Survivor Series match is light-years better as an actual match. I can't put Rock/Austin above SS '96 because the beginning of it was really sloppy, but once it gets going, it's definitely makes my top 5.


----------



## Carly (Oct 26, 2008)

I just realized how good i had it. I've got almost all of the 2002 WWE ppv's from july to november from Global Warming Tour to Survivor Series. All i need is Armageddon 02 and i'll have a little over half a year of 2002 PPV's. I never got Armgeddon 02 for some reason, silly me. 

I feel proud considering a majority of the great matches on those PPV's will probably never be on another DVD again. (mainly anything with Benoit) and i doubt we'll ever see Rock vs HHH vs Lesnar on a set unless we get a WWE house show set. lol


----------



## RadishMan (Oct 26, 2008)

Know what's sad?

Hacksaw Jim Duggan.

He was moderely over during his time.

Yet he's the most over guy right now on Raw.

Testament to today's fans (the Chuck E. Cheese Generation) or the crap roster?


----------



## SilverCross (Oct 26, 2008)

i wish they'd stop using hacksaw....i really like the guy...it kills me to see him go out there just to get run over again and again...


----------



## Violence Fight (Oct 26, 2008)

OH SHIIIIIIIIII~


> Ring of Honor is announcing that Gabe Sapolsky will be leaving the company effective immediately.  Everybody at ROH would like to thank him for his contributions and wish him well in all future endeavors.
> 
> Going forward Ring of Honor will be focusing on the stories and the talent in the ring.  The company will have no further comments on this issue or a replacement for Mr. Sapolsky.  We would like to thank all of the fans and media who have supported us over the years and look forward to bringing you more great wrestling excitement in the future.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 26, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Know what's sad?
> 
> Hacksaw Jim Duggan.
> 
> ...




He gets complete silence when he comes out and the crowd starts cheering him when he starts egging them on. Despite whatever you think about someone like Batista, he's still over and the crowd still pops pretty big when he comes out.

WTF happened with Gabe? He didn't pull an RF, did he?


----------



## RadishMan (Oct 26, 2008)

SilverCross said:


> i wish they'd stop using hacksaw....i really like the guy...it kills me to see him go out there just to get run over again and again...



You can't win. If he went over anyone, omg he's burying them. I like how they use hm. He gets the idiot masses going with USA!, only appears every few weeks and puts people over.


----------



## SilverCross (Oct 26, 2008)

idiot masses? what?

how are they idiot masses for chanting the same thing every ones chanted for hacksaw for..well..his career..pretty much.


----------



## Shikaonin (Oct 26, 2008)

*Cyber Sunday results*

Guys, here the results for Cyber Sunday, what do you think?

Rey Mysterio def Kane in a No Holds Barred Match

Matt Hardy def Evan Bourne to retain the ECW Championship

Honky Tonk Man def Santino Marella via disqualification

John Morrison and The Miz def Cryme Tyme

Mickie James wins the WWE Diva HalloweenCostume Contest

Undertaker der Big Show in a Last Man Standing Match

Triple H def Jeff HArdy to retain the WWE Championship

Batista def Chris Jericho to win the World Heavyweight Championship with Stone Cold Steve Austin as Special Guest Referee


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 26, 2008)

Shikaonin said:


> Batista def Chris Jericho to win the World Heavyweight Championship with Stone Cold Steve Austin as Special Guest Referee



This better be a 24 hour title reign.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 27, 2008)

They better do Orton/Batista for SS then do Punk/Orton for RR or WM


----------



## Shikaonin (Oct 27, 2008)

and Jericho will just continue his feud with HBK.. 

I think it's gonna be Batista/Cena on Survivor Series for the title.. since they have announced that Cena will be back on SS


----------



## RadishMan (Oct 27, 2008)

Or perhaps they'll save the rematch for Mania at the latest the Rumble.

Oh yes.

Fuck you Batista.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 27, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Or perhaps they'll save the rematch for Mania at the latest the Rumble.
> 
> Oh yes.
> 
> Fuck you Batista.



After the terrible build-up to their match at Summerslam, a batista/cena feud is pretty much the last thing I wanna see. The creative team already proved that they arent good enough to make that feud entertaining.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 27, 2008)

I wish I could have seen the Jericho/Batista match. I mean, it's always good to see Stone Cold back.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh great another terrible Batista title reign to look forward to. I sure hope this isn't because of the poor ratings.

For God's sake couldn't they at least have waited until Survivor Series or Armageddon for him to take the title off of Jericho. Throw us another month or two at least. A month and a half wasn't nearly enough.

And I can't believe I'm saying this but I'm not interested at all in the prospect of the Jericho/HBK possibly starting up again. Not now anyway.

Speaking of which Jericho never did have just a standard one-on-one title match with no stips during his reign, did he.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 27, 2008)

Speaking of HBK, when was the last time that he actually held a title, besides the Tag Team Championship?


----------



## Shikaonin (Oct 27, 2008)

well he held the WHC last 02 for month and lost it back to HHH.

I'm just disappointed Batista didn't get a stunner after he accidentally knocks out Austin..


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 27, 2008)

Shikaonin said:


> well he held the WHC last 02 for month and lost it back to HHH.
> 
> I'm just disappointed Batista didn't get a stunner after he accidentally knocks out Austin..



Woah. 

Wow, it's about time that HBK takes a belt home these days. Other than that, as long as there's a stunner, I'm good.


----------



## Shikaonin (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, Jericho countered the stunner, he got power bombed in return. Orton got stunned instead.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 27, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> After the terrible build-up to their match at Summerslam, a batista/cena feud is pretty much the last thing I wanna see. The creative team already proved that they arent good enough to make that feud entertaining.



WWE's "uncreative" team needs to have their balls put on the line or their jobs in order to produce a decent story. Had the creative team done HBK/Jericho's storyline it probably would've revolved around Jericho and HBK staring down each other on a weekly basis leading up to nothing but a match when the PPV finally came. That's what they call "creative". (The sad thing is they've actually done this before with fueds.)

Ah well, time for another boring Batista title run....and since Batista doesn't write his shit WWE creative will have FULL control over this man's storylines. OH JOY!

ROH is about to go down the shitter now, TNA is TNA, WWE is boring again and i've just about had it with pro wrestling. Back to my Rock DVD to save some of my sanity.

Although i don't believe in living in the past i actually SUPPORT IT when it comes to pro wrestling and WWE.


----------



## Rivayir (Oct 27, 2008)

I am pissed that Jericho lost the title.

Batista has nothing to offer other than botching, bitching and shooting lasers out of his hands.

Way to go WWE.


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 27, 2008)

Lastier said:


> Batista has nothing to offer other than botching, bitching and shooting lasers out of his hands.



He can stumble through promos like no one's business.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 27, 2008)

Jericho = Bitch

Batista = badass

ur really surprised at which one  vince put the belt on

i love jericho but his reign was terrible and heel reigns should be short any way,


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 27, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> Jericho = Win
> 
> Batista = sloppy, bitchy hoss that can't talk for shit.



Fixed for accuracy.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 27, 2008)

The Juice Man said:


> Fixed for accuracy.



jericos reign put ratings down to 2.9, vince decided to put the belt on the most over guy on raw its not a surprise

jericho was win when he was a calculating self righteous bastard, but the second he touched the gold they turned him into a bitch again , like every time he touches the big gold

Were as batista has improved on them ic, and has been coming down to the ring every night breaking guys in half, hell their even playing up the hole he crippled cena angle


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 27, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> Were as batista has improved on them ic, and has been coming down to the ring every night breaking guys in half, hell their even playing up the hole he crippled cena angle



Batista still bores me to tears.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 27, 2008)

The Juice Man said:


> Batista still bores me to tears.



yeah well some people enjoy dominant ass beaters


----------



## RadishMan (Oct 27, 2008)

Please Save us from Boreista (not creative I know) Cena. Take it back as soon as humanly possible. Go OD on some Roids...


----------



## Hellion (Oct 27, 2008)

Awe Zen you lost some credibility with me 

Batista is a bore. He only looks good when he is in there with someone who can carry him


----------



## RadishMan (Oct 27, 2008)

Tonight we have 3 matches annouced.

Batista/HBK vs. Jericho/JBL. Boring Reign is Boring.

Punk/Kofi vs. Worthlesss and the kicker...

Bourne/Rey!


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 27, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Awe Zen you lost some credibility with me
> 
> Batista is a bore. He only looks good when he is in there with someone who can carry him



what its the truth the casual fans will always like guys like Batista who go in there and destroy guys, its why gold berg was so danm over, its why Angle got over

also what dose tista do that make shim so boring compared to guys like orton or HHH, Really




> Tonight we have 3 matches annouced.
> 
> Batista/HBK vs. Jericho/JBL. Boring Reign is Boring.
> 
> ...



can we give Batista one night befor we deem his reign boring, i mean even i gave HHH that much [and i hate him soom uch it hurts]


i hate how every one makes ab ig deal out of priceless when they've done absolutely shit considering what ive seen of Manu in development and his pedigree, he has more potential then cody, and ted put together but because their white their gonna get the pushes 

BOURNE/REY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RadishMan (Oct 27, 2008)

I pray(~!) that Kane doesn't fuck it up. Let the Rey/Kane business be FINISHED!


----------



## Rock Lee (Oct 27, 2008)

*MVP Loss-A-Meter*




> -- Following his pinfall loss to Kung Fu Naki on last Friday's SmackDown, Montel Vontavious Porter's losing streak has reached double digits. Porter has lost ten consecutive television matches in a row, including ten clean pinfall losses. He's also lost on nine consecutive editions of Friday Night SmackDown. Here is the updated "MVP Loss-A-Meter":
> 
> 08-29 SmackDown - Pinfall loss to Jeff Hardy.
> 09-05 SmackDown - Pinfall loss to Shelton Benjamin.
> ...




Come on mvp losing ain't ballin player.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 27, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> I pray(~!) that Kane doesn't fuck it up. Let the Rey/Kane business be FINISHED!


Rey and Kane have been having some damn good matches the last two PPVs. 

Personally, Cyber Sunday was solid much like No Mercy was. Rey/Kane, the ECW Title match, the tag match, Taker/Show were all either solid or good. HHH/Hardy wasn't better than last PPV's effort, the IC Title match was what it was(though Santino yelling at Beth like that was a bit out of left field), and Jericho/Batista was kinda there.

Whether the World Title should have changed hands last night or not is an interesting debate because I can kinda see why the WWE would go ahead and do it, though I don't really agree with it at the moment. About as far as I can guess is that they already have their WM main event in mind for the RAW side and I fully expect Batista to be the one to transition the belt to whatever heel will be champ going in either in December or January. Cena and Orton coming back next will definitely liven up the main event scene on RAW, which definitely needs a boost from the two best wrestlers on the WWE roster in the worst way.

On the Smackdown side, they really need to decide what to do with Jeff because all the teasing won't work if he keeps getting title shots and they keep jobbing him out clean to Hunter, who's become the biggest liability on the roster since he keeps plowing through everyone and isn't entertaining at all while doing it. Also, what they've been doing to MVP is nothing short of criminal, but since the business is so fucking assbackwards, they're probably just going to squander all the potential the man has shown he has over petty shit and he'll end up released within 6 months during the post-WM purging.


----------



## SilverCross (Oct 28, 2008)

sad..but its ok, cause you know MVP will have a place waiting at TNA


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 28, 2008)

the first raw with batista as champion was actually really really good

Rey vs Bourne PWND
Priceless vs Jamaican Me Straight Edge was Amazing
hell even the main event was good


----------



## RadishMan (Oct 28, 2008)

This has been bugging me for months...

You know how Rey does the 2 side pyro before he greets the kiddies? And how it goes off like 1-2 seconds after he posed? Am I the only one who finds it irritating as if it's wrong? Then again I feel the same everytime Boreista isn't in synch with the cabbage patch. Ah well.


----------



## Carly (Oct 28, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> jericos reign put ratings down to 2.9, vince decided to put the belt on the most over guy on raw its not a surprise
> 
> jericho was win when he was a calculating self righteous bastard, but the second he touched the gold they turned him into a bitch again , like every time he touches the big gold
> 
> Were as batista has improved on them ic, and has been coming down to the ring every night breaking guys in half, hell their even playing up the hole he crippled cena angle



News flash, ratings reflect on the whole product not just the world champion. Expecting the world champion to be the only draw for the show is why WWE was such boring shit for the past 3 years. Focusing on Cena and not acknowledging the rest of the roster and now its hurting them when Cena isn't there. 

Blaming Jericho for low ratings due to a boring product overall is like blaming Punk for low ratings just because he wasn't "credible" enough. If ratings don't improve i guess you'll suck Batista's dick and try to defend him from the rabid IWC won't you?


----------



## RadishMan (Oct 28, 2008)

Batista as champion DRAWS...

The same 2.9 as last week.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 28, 2008)

Carly said:


> News flash, ratings reflect on the whole product not just the world champion. Expecting the world champion to be the only draw for the show is why WWE was such boring shit for the past 3 years.




06 and 07 were damn good years financially and wrestling-wise. 08's been a downer because people have been getting hurt/suspended like crazy.



> Focusing on Cena and not acknowledging the rest of the roster and now its hurting them when Cena isn't there.


Injuries and suspensions have done more to the product than focusing on any one wrestler. 



> Blaming Jericho for low ratings due to a boring product overall is like blaming Punk for low ratings just because he wasn't "credible" enough. If ratings don't improve i guess you'll suck Batista's dick and try to defend him from the rabid IWC won't you?


Why are we talking about ratings, anyway? It's not they mean shit to you or me and I certainly don't think they expected Punk to draw anything when they made him World Champion or even Jericho.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 28, 2008)

Why are they promoing Cena like he has been gone for 2 years


----------



## RadishMan (Oct 28, 2008)

Quit acting like it hasn't felt that long.

WWE Without Cena... not a Universe we need!


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 28, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Batista as champion DRAWS...
> 
> The same 2.9 as last week.



last weeks raw was so awful it turned people off from this ones, next week the ratings will be up


----------



## RadishMan (Oct 29, 2008)

Next week is a 3 hour Raw as well.

Although you'd hardly know unless you looked it up...


----------



## Carly (Oct 29, 2008)

3 hour RAW, huh? I hope its good like this week was. I usually fall asleep during their 3 hour RAWs. Too many unfunny promos and barely any rasslin....or any good rasslin.


----------



## RadishMan (Oct 29, 2008)

You can tell they half-ass it durng the Raws. They can barley book 2 hours, let alone 3. But considering it's tri-branded... you'd think it'd be a snap.

Raw was better this week, but the main event had me snoozing. HBK... why did he even show up? Batista didn't need him...


----------



## RodMack (Oct 31, 2008)

I didn't really pay much attention to the RAW main event, though I did have a feeling HBK was gonna show up after the half-assed beating he got from JBL. I thought the Rey/Bourne fight was really good.


----------



## RadishMan (Nov 1, 2008)

It's a damn shame he got injured as I don't recall him ever getting hurt when he was doing far crazier stuff. After the 3-way, Vs. Matt, Vs. Rey and the tag on ECW... he was just on fire.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 1, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Why are they promoing Cena like he has been gone for 2 years



It's simple. Cena=Ratings. The kiddies love em. The ladies love em. And the most of the guys, as much as they hate to admit it, like em as well.


----------



## RadishMan (Nov 2, 2008)

It's overblown, but WWE always does that. Plus they probably figure people who order PPVs just for Cena will naturally get SS since he's coming back then.


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 2, 2008)

I just want heel Cena like when he was on Smackdown. 

As to this suck-up to the fans, please cheer for me babyface character is very stale.


----------



## RadishMan (Nov 2, 2008)

Only problem there is that him turning heel would just have the opposite effect of what that intends to do. Instead of getting heat, it'll just eliminate his mixed reaction. Really they should just give him an edge. More of a backbone and less ass-kissy.

That and who would be the top face? Batista? He doesn't get 1/2 the reaction Cena does.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 2, 2008)

tbh, i think batista and hbk both deserve louder cheers than what they get.

But hey, that's what happens when you book RAW as the Cena show for the past 3 years.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 2, 2008)

How the hell do you "deserve" cheers?

And seriously, enough bitching with this "the Cena Show" horseshit. He's done more to put over/make new stars than anyone else has the past 3 years and has to be the least protected main eventer Vince has ever had as compared to the Broke Back Kid who rarely EVER looks weak and always makes the heel look like shit before beating them.


----------



## RadishMan (Nov 2, 2008)

You make a good point there. When HHH, HBK or Taker lose... what happens? SCM, Chokeslam, Sledge... just so we know it didn't matter. Or in Trips' case, he laughs at losing.



Right side. Is that Horny?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 2, 2008)

Holy shit, it is! What's that pic from?


----------



## RadishMan (Nov 2, 2008)

Shimmer volume 13. As soon as I saw it, I just kinda figured. But I also got him confused with that one guy from Jackass (the midget who would run from the big guy) and wasn't sure if it was, or if all of those people looked the same.

What do you mean, those people? <_<


----------



## RodMack (Nov 2, 2008)

People can choose to love or hate Cena. In the end though he's still one of the most successful wrestlers because he gets a reaction from the crowd, regardless of love/hate.

And lol that does look like Horny in that pic. xD


----------



## RadishMan (Nov 3, 2008)

I used to think that the "he gets crowd response" was just an excuse to justify not having the fans totally behind him as a top face should, but he clearly brings a level of meaning to the show when he's involved. Everything has just been meh since he's been away. Conspiracy thoerists might suggest that they planned it to be suck so that Cena could save us and make us demand him, but WWE truly needs him. You can blame putting all eggs in his basket, but WWE is just not the same without the STFU.


----------



## Rivayir (Nov 3, 2008)

To bad Mizorrison will get buried tonight by DX.


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 3, 2008)

RodMack said:


> People can choose to love or hate Cena. In the end though he's still one of the most successful wrestlers because he gets a reaction from the crowd, regardless of love/hate.



Why can't Cena go back to what he use to be:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thCPU0S0Ygo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

EVERYONE liked him back then.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 3, 2008)

Because he's evolved past using a midcard gimmick like that? It'd be like Steve Austin reverting back to "Stunning" Steve and would fail just as miserably.


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 3, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Because he's evolved past using a midcard gimmick like that? *It'd be like Steve Austin reverting back to "Stunning" Steve and would fail just as miserably.*



That's EXACTLY what happened to Cena's character. He went from a gimmick that got him over with the crowd to this new Captain America personality that older fans can't really get into.

Now he doesn't necessarily need to rap but he could have kept his badass persona or at least keep a backbone.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 3, 2008)

He's not marketed to the older fans, which is why I compared him going back to the old "white rapper" gimmick to "everyman" Stone Cold going back to cocky, arrogant snob "Stunning" Steve.


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 3, 2008)

indeed...cant go back now, besides..i disliked cena more back then..i much prefer his newer stuff....then again, i like the idea of a good role model back in wrestling. (even tho it can get a bit boring..)


*EDIT*
DX...again..i guess its not that bad...tho the flashing of the green X and words on the screen in there intro was annoying..


----------



## Hellion (Nov 3, 2008)

Goddammit RAW/WWE don't remind me why I like Cena


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 3, 2008)

man batista sucks....how many times did jericho have to slow down and keep himself in the ring so batista could do something..


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 4, 2008)

SilverCross said:


> man batista sucks....how many times did jericho have to slow down and keep himself in the ring so batista could do something..



Batista is a waste of good oxygen.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Nov 4, 2008)

I only caught the end of the Miz and Morrison/DX match but from what I saw it was actually fine. They had Miz and Morrison lose out of arrogance rather than get buried. They had the match won basically and just showed off instead of pinning. I would have preferred them winning definitely but at least they still came off looking strong.

I think they only had Jericho drop the title so that they could have a title change as a "classic moment" for their 800th show. The match was slow, awkward, and terrible, but thank God Jericho is champ again.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 4, 2008)

Jericho had to drop the belt to Batista because Steve Austin was reffing the match and one of the biggest faces in the history of the business shouldn't be raising the hand of a heel. 

The cage match was pretty good aside from Batista's plodding around at times when he wasn't selling the knee as he and Jericho damn some really nice spots with the cage that you don't normally see(I still vehemetly hate the WWE cage match rules, though). Cena getting the title shot at Survivor Series makes sense because he was supposed to be in the RAW Scramble and got taken out because of injury, plus, he has history/issues with both Jericho and Batista, so either one would make sense as an opponent.

I missed the entire first hour and came in on Geriatric X starting their pre-match promo(which did have a couple of funny one-liners, but I could have done without the lame gay jokes). DX/Mizorrison was pretty good, shockingly, with DX only getting the win because Miz and Morrison's huge egos prevented them from capitalizing on hitting HBK with his own finisher. And then, post-match, DX standing in the ring and not doing their usual dorky, old men shit but staring at their opponents knowing that they were THISCLOSE to getting beaten was a *great* touch.

I missed Kofi/Rey vs. Kane/Henry, but came back in time to totally mark out at Khali's face turn. I think what was so great about it was how Kane looked back when Khali got down to the ring area and gave him a lil nod like he was welcoming Khali to the beatdown only to get promptly brainchopped. That was seriously fucking awesome. And not to be out-done in awesomeness, Randy Orton continues to be the BIGGEST DICK ALIVE~! by punting DiBiase in the head for DARING to interfere in *his* match and then staring down both of Ted's partners while telling them to go ahead and try to take him out for fucking up Ted. Fucking AWESOME!

The less said about Mae Young and whatever the fuck that dancing shit was supposed to be, the better. There's also the extremely creepy moment when Shane and Steph were sitting on that couch in the office and it seemed like they were about a minute away from screwing each other... Egads.


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 4, 2008)

yea...i missed the first hour as well.....the cage match had some good moments, my only complain was batista being so slow to get around...i seriously wonder how many times did jericho have to slow down or literally keep himself in the ring until batista got over there..especially then he tried to go out the door..that was just funny.

mae young...im just trying to forget that part happened.


----------



## RadishMan (Nov 5, 2008)

Bret's music got no sold. I wonder was it because everyone knew it wasn't him, new fans had no idea who it was, or people just stopped caring about the Hitman. Same thing about Mae.


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Nov 5, 2008)

Guess who got released today?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Super Crazy

I don't know about you guys, but I think he had a lot of unused potential, even during the MexiCool era


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 5, 2008)

My thoughts and ramblings; Jericho regains his belt from Botchtista, damn good. I was pissedt o see The Kendrck and MVP lse to the Hardlys, but what did I expect? Are Rhodes and Manu gonna ditch Disbiase in favor of Orton? Hope so, Cody's lameness is holding TDJ back. Hopeflly Miz and Morrison's performance against D-X will get them a real push(and by real push I don't mean feuding with Cryme Tyme. Maybe feuding with Punk/Kofi would be good.) I he Regal rapes Santino for that belt. I hate Santino and what the IC title has become.

Say, does anyone know where I can get some quality images of SpeedMuscle an Shinsuke Nakamura? I need em for a sig and can't find any.


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 5, 2008)

my guess is most the younger/newer fans may not have realized who it was......those who do know, would know way better then to think it was really him. either way, i thought it was great, then again, im a huge hart fan..

im also rather surprised by some of the kings comments, seeing how they had a bit of a rivalry back then.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 5, 2008)

SilverCross said:


> my guess is most the younger/newer fans may not have realized who it was......those who do know, would know way better then to think it was really him. either way, i thought it was great, then again, im a huge hart fan..
> 
> im also rather surprised by some of the kings comments, seeing how they had a bit of a rivalry back then.



THeir past that. he even made a point to apologize about some of the things he said back then during his HOF acceptance speech.


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 5, 2008)

oh, i missed that one, great to know tho. i may go try to look that up a bit later.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 5, 2008)

The Juice Man said:


> That's EXACTLY what happened to Cena's character. He went from a gimmick that got him over with the crowd to this new Captain America personality that older fans can't really get into.
> 
> Now he doesn't necessarily need to rap but he could have kept his badass persona or at least keep a backbone.



he was still a bad ass when he feuded with HBK ,and Umaga, man 2007 seems like so long ago

i truly became a cena fan during the  I quit match with JBL at judgment day way back when, now that was a badass that both the new school and old school could love


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 6, 2008)

i wonder what a silver sproon is.....silly sting.

*edit*

well, there ya go, for those who didnt think sting would be the heel...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 6, 2008)

Man I aven't watch TNA, ECW, or Smackdown! in weeks. I blame it on work, but really it's been lack of interest though.

I am going to see Smackdown!/ECW when they come down here in December


----------



## Carly (Nov 7, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> The less said about Mae Young and whatever the fuck that dancing shit was supposed to be, the better. There's also the extremely creepy moment when Shane and Steph were sitting on that couch in the office and it seemed like they were about a minute away from screwing each other... Egads.



I thought i was the only one who picked up on that.

Me senses i*c*st in the McMahon family.


----------



## Buster (Nov 7, 2008)

Jeff Hardy heelturn?

Can't wait for next week !


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 7, 2008)

Carly said:


> I thought i was the only one who picked up on that.
> 
> Me senses i*c*st in the McMahon family.



I remember hearing somewhere that Vince originally wanted to work Steph's pregnancy into a storyline in which Shane would've been named the father.


----------



## RadishMan (Nov 7, 2008)

I got great news.

Paul London has been freed (fired) from the WWE. Great news why you ask? London was collecting checks for doing nothing. It's the American Dream, why is that good news? Because as a fan of London... I'll be able to see him wrestle again. Greedy I know!

I don't care where he ends up. ROH, Chikara, PWG... whatever. Course if he goes to TNA I'm fucked! :


----------



## Dead Bones Musician (Nov 7, 2008)

Chuck Palumbo got released too.


Crud.


----------



## Sarun (Nov 7, 2008)

So, is it HHH v. Kozlov in SS?


----------



## RadishMan (Nov 7, 2008)

Make sure you order early. Don't wanna miss the epic encounter.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 8, 2008)

SilverCross said:


> i wonder what a silver sproon is.....silly sting.
> 
> *edit*
> 
> well, there ya go, for those who didnt think sting would be the heel...


It's not that no one thought he wouldn't be the heel, it's that he wasn't acting like it. Hopefully, now this storyline can start moving places(though it really doesn't help that Scott Steiner practically BURIED all the talent in TNA during his promo Thursday. Seriously, what the fuck was that?). I honestly forgot about Turning Point happening this weekend and that really bothers me because these last two Impacts haven't been that bad(I coulda seriously done without all of those freaking close-ups of Rhaka Khan, though).


----------



## Carly (Nov 8, 2008)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I remember hearing somewhere that Vince originally wanted to work Steph's pregnancy into a storyline in which Shane would've been named the father.



Yeah, i remember reading that. Vince is a downright creepy friend.

Wait....my homeboy Stiener buried the entire TNA roster?! This i gotta youtube!


----------



## Carly (Nov 9, 2008)

Guess who's birthday it is? And guess who's birthday is a day before mine!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 9, 2008)

Happy B-Day to you and Y2J!!


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Nov 9, 2008)

Happy Birthday!

Any one watching CCW on CMT?  Those celebrities aren't half bad.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 9, 2008)

Zachy said:


> Jeff Hardy heelturn?
> 
> Can't wait for next week !



Oh god, no. A Jef Hardy heel run is the last thing I wanna see. I dont think he could pull it off.


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 9, 2008)

Carly said:


> Guess who's birthday it is? And guess who's birthday is a day before mine!




Happy birthday to Chris Jericho and you too Carly.


----------



## Carly (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks guys.

My friend picked me up SVR 09 today. Games really fun, definitely a step up compared to the last few installments of WWE video games.

Right now I'm playing everyones Road to Wrestlemania story modes. Jericho's is like my favorite one. 

Detective Jericho FTW.

Oh yeah, reversals aren't too hax this time around and I finally don't get bored playing tag matches anymore.


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 10, 2008)

maybe ill try it next....rented TNA impact...that game just left me annoyed and frustrated...


----------



## RadishMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Elijah and Kenny released.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 10, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Elijah and Kenny released.



Really? Are you serious? That sucks. Elijah!!! Go to Japan!!!!! Please!!!! If Albert/A-Train/ Baldo/ Giant Bernard can make it big in Japan so can you!!!


----------



## Rock Lee (Nov 10, 2008)

Wait you mean they release talented guys like kenny and eijah and keep washed up guys like Hacksaw and talentless losers like Santino Marella.This is also a point i might have said i hope he goes to TNA but its not because tna doesn't even push guys with talent they push washed up wcw and wwe stars like mick foley,nash and kurt angle.No wonder i see myself watching ufc more these days.


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 10, 2008)

yea..not like AJ is getting a title shot..or christian had the belt....or..who has the X-division title? yea..tna only pushes the older wrestler..yea....

anyways..RAW is disappointing me so far...sad match for the IC title...then seeing D-lo get run over like that was just sad...

*edit*
can someone please pleeaase tell batista that his leg is hurt? cause...im not sure he remembers..


----------



## Sarun (Nov 10, 2008)

Regal won IC at home turf, not bad.
Will he do IC justice?


----------



## Broleta (Nov 11, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> tna doesn't even push guys with talent


What? Have you seen their current champions?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 11, 2008)

sarun uchiha said:


> Regal won IC at home turf, not bad.
> Will he do IC justice?



He has to do better than Santino because he can actually, you know, wrestle and stuff.


----------



## RadishMan (Nov 11, 2008)

So all of that Honky stuff was for nothing? I never expected him to reach it, let alone the new meter... but I thought it would at least have a payoff of sorts. I guess Cyber Sunday was it. Despite Honkey BARLEY winning the poll!



Broleta said:


> What? Have you seen their current champions?



Eric Young.


----------



## Broleta (Nov 11, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Eric Young.


...is fucking awesome. What about him?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 11, 2008)

You know, for the longest I heard people say how talented Kaz and Eric Young are, and I really don't see it. When I think talent in TNA, my mind goes to Petey and Machismo(Sonjay was on that list but hes lost steam since turning heel imo).


----------



## RadishMan (Nov 12, 2008)

And with that I've never seen what was so special about Petey. I recall nothing special ocurring in his matches until he signals for the Destroyer.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 12, 2008)

SilverCross said:


> maybe ill try it next....rented TNA impact...that game just left me annoyed and frustrated...



TNA tends to do that in general

raw was pretty good, sad they ended the honk a meter though 

and while i love D'lo, Mike Knox is a good addition to raw [now that hes here get Snitsky the Fuck OUT!]


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 12, 2008)

theres plenty of talent at TNA, and a lot of it should come out before this while MEM deal ends.

as for Kaz...i hope he comes back soon


----------



## RadishMan (Nov 12, 2008)

Mike Knox... he's not even worthy of IWC sarcasm.


----------



## Broleta (Nov 12, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Mike Knox... he's not even worthy of IWC sarcasm.



What a shitty beard


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 12, 2008)

Broleta said:


> What a shitty beard



Agreed. It's all two-toned and un-even and shaped funny and shit. That's a man that needs to attend the Baron Davis School of Beards.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Nov 12, 2008)

Yeah Mike Knox is pretty much Snitsky II.

HEY WHY CAN'T THIS BIG HAIRY GENERIC PALOOKA WHO'S ONLY IN BORING SQUASHES GET OVER

Anyway that LMS match between Jericho and HBK wasn't worthy at all of their feud, too much lying around and too slow. Still decent for free TV though.

I liked the Mysterio/Kane no DQ match though, I thought it came off about as well as it could.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 12, 2008)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Yeah Mike Knox is pretty much Snitsky II.
> 
> HEY WHY CAN'T THIS BIG HAIRY GENERIC PALOOKA WHO'S ONLY IN BORING SQUASHES GET OVER
> 
> ...



Is it me or did Rey tweak his leg during the final move? It looked like he and Kane landed on it kinda oddly and he seemed to be in pain afterwards. i hope not, because he and Kennedy have been too injury prone over the last few years.


----------



## RadishMan (Nov 12, 2008)

The LMS kinda tainted their series a bit. Ladder match should have been the finale. No post HBK getting retribution to soothe his ego stuff they did. Just over.

HOPEFULLY the Kane/Rey garbage is finished for good...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 12, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> The LMS kinda tainted their series a bit. Ladder match should have been the finale. No post HBK getting retribution to soothe his ego stuff they did. Just over.
> 
> HOPEFULLY the Kane/Rey garbage is finished for good...




Really? I personally love seeing Rey leap threw the air only to be kicked/uppercutted in mid-air by Kane.


----------



## RadishMan (Nov 12, 2008)

The feud has had no real life in it. They made promos a few months ago and have been having matches with each other every show.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 15, 2008)

I am not hyped for Survivor Series whatsoever. Its not because i believe the card is shit by fact or that the people having matches i dislike, I'm just currently burnt out with the current WWE product. I have more fun watching the rock, rey-rey and stone cold's dvds i recently bought. The jericho/hbk last man standing was really good though, yet i had a hard time staying awake....somethings wrong with me when i can't stay awake during a HBK/Jericho match.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 15, 2008)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> I am not hyped for Survivor Series whatsoever. Its not because i believe the card is shit by fact or that the people having matches i dislike, I'm just currently burnt out with the current WWE product. I have more fun watching the rock, rey-rey and stone cold's dvds i recently bought. The jericho/hbk last man standing was really good though, yet i had a hard time staying awake....somethings wrong with me when i can't stay awake during a HBK/Jericho match.



Don't feel bad, I feel asleep during HBK/Angle. For like 3 minutes.


----------



## RadishMan (Nov 16, 2008)

I thought the match was kinda boring and tame TBH, but I am not hyped for the show either. But it's rare a WWE show gets me.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 16, 2008)

I actually enjoyed Cena/Jericho's first match, so maybe this one will be good too. Glad to see we won't be forced to endure Warrior/Hogan...er....Cena/Batista again.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 16, 2008)

Cena/Batista was actually a good match.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 16, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Cena/Batista was actually a good match.



Anything with Batista is automatic fail imo.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 16, 2008)

Goth Jeff Hardy was actually really creepy. Can't believe Taker lost.


----------



## RadishMan (Nov 16, 2008)

Cena/Batista was my MOTN for that show. Yes the same show with the HIAC. Summerslam 2008. If I make that comment I usually have to clarify that part. The promo-BJs they gave each other and useless tag win I hated, but the match was fun to watch. I would not mind seeing it again, which is good because there's no way we won't...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 16, 2008)

There was way too much goofy shit in that HIAC for me to even consider putting above Cena/Batista and probably a couple of other matches on that show, personally.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Nov 16, 2008)

I loved the Cena/Batista match. It maintained high energy through the whole thing - a rarity for a fifteen-minute match in the WWE - both guys worked their asses off, and it was just a straight-up match - no interference or weapons. Great stuff. I think the reason they didn't go longer was because then the energy level probably would have dropped, and well you've got to save something for the inevitable rematch(es).

The HIAC was paced horribly, the first ~eight minutes was just Edge setting up tables and hitting Taker with a chair. I enjoyed it when it got going though, even though yeah it was over the top specifically with Edge being sent to "hell." Speaking of which its about damn time Edge came back.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2008)

Mickie James and Melina are the only reasons I ever still tune in honestly.

Love that kick finisher Mickie started using; the kick itself is as good as HBK's.  And I love the foreplay.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 16, 2008)

Cant believe they actually got rid of Burke. He definitly had potential. If anything, they should have released Mike Knox, he absolutely sucks.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 16, 2008)

The Big Mumbo said:


> I loved the Cena/Batista match. It maintained high energy through the whole thing - a rarity for a fifteen-minute match in the WWE - both guys worked their asses off, and it was just a straight-up match - no interference or weapons. Great stuff. I think the reason they didn't go longer was because then the energy level probably would have dropped, and well you've got to save something for the inevitable rematch(es).
> 
> The HIAC was paced horribly, the first ~eight minutes was just Edge setting up tables and hitting Taker with a chair. I enjoyed it when it got going though, even though yeah it was over the top specifically with Edge being sent to "hell." Speaking of which its about damn time Edge came back.



From what I understand, Christian is suppose to return to the E and thats why they're holding off on Edge returning. So yeah, hopefully an E and C reunion.


----------



## Carly (Nov 16, 2008)

Silly Christian. Once he comes back he'll be dog food for all the main eventers. Unless of course they do go through with that E&C idea, in which case i'd mark the fuck out.

WWE has Punk/Orton listed for tomorrows main event. I'd say it'll be around **-*** at best and will probably get like a solid 6-12 minutes.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 16, 2008)

Carly said:


> Silly Christian. Once he comes back he'll be dog food for all the main eventers. Unless of course they do go through with that E&C idea, in which case i'd mark the fuck out.
> 
> WWE has Punk/Orton listed for tomorrows main event. I'd say it'll be around **-*** at best and will probably get like a solid 6-12 minutes.



Is Orton fully healthy? Because for two weeks straight they've dodged around his matches(He barely did anything in the Punk match and Cody stole his Batista match) So I'm wondering how healthy he is.


----------



## RadishMan (Nov 16, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Cant believe they actually got rid of Burke. He definitly had potential. If anything, they should have released Mike Knox, he absolutely sucks.



He didn't click with the audience right away, so they got rid of him. If he was 6'6 300+lbs... well he's immune to that. Not over in the least? No problem. Have another push!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 16, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> He didn't click with the audience right away, so they got rid of him. If he was 6'6 300+lbs... well he's immune to that. Not over in the least? No problem. Have another push!



Yeah, and apparently he got labeled as a bit of a complainer.


----------



## RodMack (Nov 17, 2008)

From what I heard Burke didn't have anyone in creative that supported him. The people who supported him (Court Bauer, Paul Heyman, Dave Lagana) aren't with WWE anymore.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 17, 2008)

Which sucks. How do you go from the leader of the New Breed, which got hurt by Monty Brown's emergency, to not being on TV ever.  I mean his finisher was brutal, he got real heel heat yet because the writers don't know how to do their job he gets released.

I actually think Christian will do better this time around in the E', I say he might be in a Jeff Hardy type position.  I still think he needs something besides the unprettier as a finisher, that is on of the hardest finishers to believe.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 17, 2008)

I said from day one that the Edgecution fit Christian better than anyone(Around this time Gangrel was using it, Edge was using the Downward Spiral, and Christian used the Unprettier, if they actually let him finish a match that is). But I think he'll be stuck with it, seeing as Edge has a lock on that move and the Frog Splash is reserved for Rey and Chavo. One thing I wonder is this; if they do an Edge and Christian reunion, will they be heel or face? While I contend that both make better heels, when you reforms a tag team that is as over as E and C, people are gonna cheer. So whould they make them faces, or stick to being heel like they were way back when?


----------



## Hellion (Nov 17, 2008)

Well Jericho came back with the Code breaker.  So maybe Christian can get a new one.  I always felt that his falling reverse DDT had finisher qualities


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 17, 2008)

I think a move like the Landslide could work for Christian(Landslide is Shinsuke Nakamura's finsiher, it's really similar to Chris Sabin's Cradle Shock as I recall).


----------



## Hellion (Nov 17, 2008)

That is a cool finisher.  But in the E your finisher has to take of the often pushed Big Men.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 17, 2008)

Kaze said:


> That is a cool finisher.  But in the E your finisher has to take of the often pushed Big Men.



Punk's finisher doesn't............................er...never mind. I guess he could use something like a front Russian Leg Sweep?


----------



## Hellion (Nov 17, 2008)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Punk's finisher doesn't............................er...never mind. I guess he could use something like a front Russian Leg Sweep?



Yeah this has been one of my personal theories.  If your finisher can't finish a 500+ guy You can't be champ


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 17, 2008)

It.....it actually makes a lot of sense. I sat here for a min trying t othink of a guy whose finisher couldn't handle a big guy and all I came up with is Punk. JBl, HBK, Jericho, Cena, Batista, Edge, Taker, Kane, Matt, Jeff, Trips, Orton, Big Show, Umaga, MVP, hell even to a lesser extent Kennedy and Rey can all finish off big guys. That's the first time I actually and thought about.


----------



## Carly (Nov 17, 2008)

That made me just realize how hard it would be for Rock to beat someone bigger than Big Show.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 17, 2008)

Carly said:


> That made me just realize how hard it would be for Rock to beat someone bigger than Big Show.



It'd be easy. All he has to do is get a cheap shot in when the ref isn't looking(something like a low blow followed with a running elbow) and then hit The People's Elbow.


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 17, 2008)

has it actually be confirmed that christian is going back to WWE? last i heard it was still just rumors and talk.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 17, 2008)

^Well, he shoulda been champion before he left. the peeps are coming back if that happens.


----------



## Carly (Nov 17, 2008)

Chaos Ghost said:


> It'd be easy. All he has to do is get a cheap shot in when the ref isn't looking(something like a low blow followed with a running elbow) and then hit The People's Elbow.



I mean without the crappy peoples elbow being effective.

Without that little move The Rock would be in deep shit against big people he can't Rock Bottom.

Well, he could always spam them with chairshots like he did Foley at RR 99.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 17, 2008)

Whats the problem with the Unprettier?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 17, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> Whats the problem with the Unprettier?



My main beef with it is that it's too mid-card-ish.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 17, 2008)

Never got the Christian hype, personally. Dude's a career midcarder who was only pushed to the NWA/TNA World Title because he left the 'E voluntarily. Bland as hell in the ring and lame imitation Rock promos? C'mon now... Guy hasn't shown anything resembling a reason to make him a world champion til now and never will.


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 17, 2008)

yea, i kinda see the same, honestly i had to look it up to even realize the the christian on TNA was the same from WWE, he really doesn't stand out that much. even when he was with edge, he just kinda seemed to be in the background.
for some reason, i still dont like the idea of him leaving TNA..


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 17, 2008)

I dunno why, but imo Christian seemed to get in a lot of forgettable feuds (only ones I remeber being really good were his feud with Jericho and his feud with Edge that ended in that Ladder match @ No Mercy 2001. Some of his feud with Booker is memorable.) Hopefully this time he'll have better success.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 18, 2008)

Chaos Ghost said:


> My main beef with it is that it's too mid-card-ish.



Fair enough, but if Edge can get over with that running hug he passes of  as a spear, Christian should be fine, if u ask me he needs a submission hold


----------



## Prince of Pop (Nov 18, 2008)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> I am not hyped for Survivor Series whatsoever. Its not because i believe the card is shit by fact or that the people having matches i dislike, I'm just currently burnt out with the current WWE product.



Now that he mentions it. I find I have a little less hype about Survivor Series, despite I never had a chance to see them on PPV, the main reason I wanna see this is cause of Jeff Hardy and the Extreme Match was awesome against Undertaker. I believe he got into this is because he wants to be WWE Champion so bad and every attempts to be champion during the year he keeps failing at it and while failing at this I was always upset. Since the last PPV I've grown a temporary hatred to Triple H for the first time since before the DX/McMahon feud. I know in my heart he will end up in Suvivor Series in a Triple Threat Match and get a chance for the WWE title one final chance.


----------



## RadishMan (Nov 18, 2008)

Chaos Ghost said:


> My main beef with it is that it's too mid-card-ish.



My beef with the Unprettier is that it's the most unrealistic finisher ever. The set up... no way it would ever connect on someone. Ever.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 18, 2008)

The Canadian Destroyer is a lot more unrealistic than the Unprettier.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 18, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> The Canadian Destroyer is a lot more unrealistic than the Unprettier.



Hogan's leg drop is more realistic then the Canadian Destroyer


----------



## RadishMan (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm more talking about the set up. The spinning part of the Unprettier is basically releasing the opponent from any grip. You guys don't see that at all?


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 18, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> I'm more talking about the set up. The spinning part of the Unprettier is basically releasing the opponent from any grip. You guys don't see that at all?



no i see it thats  why it gets reversed allot, the actual impacts not bad though


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 18, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> I'm more talking about the set up. The spinning part of the Unprettier is basically releasing the opponent from any grip. You guys don't see that at all?


No, I see it, but I attribute that more to Christian getting lazy because he used to be a lot smoother about the transition part of the Unprettier.


----------



## Gongasgreen (Nov 18, 2008)

WWE rules...


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 18, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> Hogan's leg drop is more realistic then the Canadian Destroyer



thats not a very fair comparison tho, go back to all those really old finishers, most will look terrible, and would never work today.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 18, 2008)

SilverCross said:


> thats not a very fair comparison tho, go back to all those really old finishers, most will look terrible, and would never work today.



the figure four ,sharp shooter, and pile driver, frog splash, Tiger bomb, Power bomb, and Moonsault still work as finishers, 


i have serious problems with  the Canadian destroyer, i hate how Petey marks act like its the greatest move ever, when we all know its the guy on the bottom doing all the work 

on a related note i know form personal experience the RKO dosent hurt


----------



## Broleta (Nov 18, 2008)

Whats all this realism garbage.. I watch wrestling as an escape from realism!

Also, Petey acts like that because the crowd pops like fuck when he goes for it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 18, 2008)

Broleta said:


> Whats all this realism garbage.. I watch wrestling as an escape from realism!
> 
> Also, Petey acts like that because the crowd pops like fuck when he goes for it.



i would love it if we could just check realism at the door liek the old days but , now a days the IWC is just so damn Annoying u gotta keep up or ur gonna get mocked to no end

[an i know the crowd pops for it it still sucks thogh]


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 18, 2008)

Speaking of the Canadian Destroyer, I blame that for Petey's lack of success in TNA.  I hate to say it, but Petey will never make it above Mid-card with that as a finisher. As previously stated, having a move that big men can't get hit with hurts you, but having a move that can only be performed on small, agile opponents who know how to do a standing backflip is even more of a hinderance.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 18, 2008)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Speaking of the Canadian Destroyer, I blame that for Petey's lack of success in TNA.  I hate to say it, but Petey will never make it above Mid-card with that as a finisher. As previously stated, having a move that big men can't get hit with hurts you, but having a move that can only be performed on small, agile opponents who know how to do a standing backflip is even more of a hinderance.



Petey should never Main event in general unless they get desperate


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 18, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> Petey should never Main event in general unless they get desperate




Hey! I likes Petey!! But even I have to say that upper mid-card is the highest he should go in TNA.........


----------



## Broleta (Nov 18, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> i would love it if we could just check realism at the door liek the old days but , now a days the IWC is just so damn Annoying u gotta keep up or ur gonna get mocked to no end
> 
> [an i know the crowd pops for it it still sucks thogh]



God I know what you mean. For example you have people moaning about old stars hogging their spots then you have people saying Petey shouldn't get pushed to the main event and that the MEM storyline (which is obviously designed to get the "Originals" over in the long run) sucks.

I'm glad I can enjoy the product without having to whine about everything.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 18, 2008)

If the MEM angle is designed to get the Originals over, it's pretty much a massive failure at this point.

And I blame Petey's lack of success due to a severe lack of talent and charisma.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 18, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> If the MEM angle is designed to get the Originals over, it's pretty much a massive failure at this point.
> 
> And I blame Petey's lack of success due to a severe lack of talent and charisma.



Charisma may not be his strong point, but the man does have talent. I really enjoyed how he pop up at random places working out, like in the middle of one of those awful Dutt/Val/Lethal promos.


----------



## Broleta (Nov 18, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> If the MEM angle is designed to get the Originals over, it's pretty much a massive failure at this point.



Why? It'll be more successful if the MEM are built up to be stronger first like they are right now and then overcome by the Originals who are being made the underdogs right now. Also please note I said _in the long run_ since it's obviously going to be a lengthy angle - no point in having the originals go over straight away at the first PPV.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 18, 2008)

Broleta said:


> Why? It'll be more successful if the MEM are built up to be stronger first like they are right now and then overcome by the Originals who are being made the underdogs right now. Also please note I said _in the long run_ since it's obviously going to be a lengthy angle - no point in having the originals go over straight away at the first PPV.



good points, my only problem is this is exactly like wcw 2000 , and the tna marks are pretending it is'nt


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 18, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> If the MEM angle is designed to get the Originals over, it's pretty much a massive failure at this point.



how? there still building it up, MEM has yet to win clean, they have officially set all of them as the heels, i know you know wrestling more then well enough to know where this story is going.



Zen-aku said:


> the figure four ,sharp shooter, and pile driver, frog splash, Tiger bomb, Power bomb, and Moonsault still work as finishers,



go further back. think hogan leg drop, randy savage elbow drop (a couple people use one, but also have a real finisher with it..) ultimate warrior simply did a gorilla press slam, some used pile driver, jake the snake i believe used the DDT, Rowdy roddy piper used a sleeper, this is just a small list.
as for the figure 4...who else other then flair consistently made people tap out with it?
and just to show i didnt miss it, how many people really get pinned after a pile driver...Canadian Destroyer doesnt count, as im not going off variations of these older moves...



> on a related note i know form personal experience the RKO dosent hurt



i disagree..when done right, it works. may not hurt, but it will take you down, RKO is essentially just the Diamond Cutter, back in some old back yard wrestling i used to do, a friend of mine used it, and beat me with it. i didnt even realize what was going on till an instant after hearing "TWO!"


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 18, 2008)

> go further back. think hogan leg drop, randy savage elbow drop (a couple people use one, but also have a real finisher with it..) ultimate warrior simply did a gorilla press slam, some used pile driver, jake the snake i believe used the DDT, Rowdy roddy piper used a sleeper, this is just a small list.
> as for the figure 4...who else other then flair consistently made people tap out with it?
> and just to show i didnt miss it, how many people really get pinned after a pile driver...Canadian Destroyer doesnt count, as im not going off variations of these older moves...



ok fair enough , though , Samoa Joe has a sleeper for a finisher, and Dreamer still uses a ddt as his finisher so dose Cody Rhodes



> i disagree..when done right, it works. may not hurt, but it will take you down, RKO is essentially just the Diamond Cutter, back in some old back yard wrestling i used to do, a friend of mine used it, and beat me with it. i didnt even realize what was going on till an instant after hearing "TWO!"



i used to do some back yard shit to, i never felt any thing , and  i did it to my little brother once in the middle of the mall, he just got up and brushed him self off,


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 19, 2008)

Broleta said:


> Why? It'll be more successful if the MEM are built up to be stronger first like they are right now and then overcome by the Originals who are being made the underdogs right now. Also please note I said _in the long run_ since it's obviously going to be a lengthy angle - no point in having the originals go over straight away at the first PPV.





SilverCross said:


> how? there still building it up, MEM has yet to win clean, they have officially set all of them as the heels, i know you know wrestling more then well enough to know where this story is going.


I wouldn't be calling it a failure already if TNA hadn't already botched some of the most basic premises of this sort of storyline. I had no problem with the MEM winning every match at Turning Point because that's one of the staples of the angle, the problem I do have, however, is how Foley basically treated all of the Originals(god, they need to get a different name) like charity cases and gave them title shots on Impact while saying for all intents and purposes, "You'll do better next time, kiddos!". Why cheer for the faces if they come off as huge dorks who need the authority figure to hand them shit?

Eric Young's an exception to what I just brought up since he won his title shot on the PPV, but they did him no favors at all in shitting all over his big serious win by having him get completely overshadowed by Shane Whats-his-face going psycho-ref, interfering, and costing Bashir the title. That's just fucking stupid. 

Look, it's as simple as this: The heel's not supposed to be right when he accuses a face of something(see also; Triple H/Cena). He/They are supposed to be delusional blowhards too wrapped up in their own egos to realize the truth. To TNA's credit, they've actually booked this part very well. The problem is that the faces opposing them are completely castrated(i.e. Joe) and instead of proving the MEM wrong, TNA's making it look like they're *right*(though, they did book Lethal's loss to Sting the right way. Let's see if they follow up on it). 

Hopefully, that made some sort of sense.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 19, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I wouldn't be calling it a failure already if TNA hadn't already botched some of the most basic premises of this sort of storyline. I had no problem with the MEM winning every match at Turning Point because that's one of the staples of the angle, the problem I do have, however, is how Foley basically treated all of the Originals(god, they need to get a different name) like charity cases and gave them title shots on Impact while saying for all intents and purposes, "You'll do better next time, kiddos!". Why cheer for the faces if they come off as huge dorks who need the authority figure to hand them shit?
> 
> Eric Young's an exception to what I just brought up since he won his title shot on the PPV, but they did him no favors at all in shitting all over his big serious win by having him get completely overshadowed by Shane Whats-his-face going psycho-ref, interfering, and costing Bashir the title. That's just fucking stupid.
> 
> ...



made perfect sense to me , cause its all true [sept for the HHH/Cena part] , Joes  supposed to be the face of their company, their golden boy, he should be getting a Cena Super man push, instead hes looking like a pussy, Heyman was right , the best thing he can do at this point is sign with the wwe


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 19, 2008)

i still see no problem, there just doing things a bit different, its all gonna end as it should, just give it time.

no ones getting ratings off doing the same crap thats been done for years, telling the same stories...some time, someone has to try things a little different.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 19, 2008)

SilverCross said:


> i still see no problem, there just doing things a bit different, its all gonna end as it should, just give it time.
> 
> no ones getting ratings off doing the same crap thats been done for years, telling the same stories...some time, someone has to try things a little different.



well when a wrestling company actualy dose this we'll talk


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 19, 2008)

tna is doing it...its not following the same exact style for this story. they try something different tho, everyone complains that there doing it wrong.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 19, 2008)

SilverCross said:


> tna is doing it...its not following the same exact style for this story. they try something different tho, everyone complains that there doing it wrong.



thats not different.... again  wcw did it back in the day, back then it was different

different would be,  all of the MEM having a Radical gimmick change were they all start having strong Italian accents, and  do other mob things, That would be different


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 19, 2008)

no, thats just adding accents to the same story. giving a team/group a different personality is different.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 19, 2008)

SilverCross said:


> no, thats just adding accents to the same story. giving a team/group a different personality is different.



ok then tell me whats so different between this and back when Nash and Sting were in the millionaires club


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 19, 2008)

the difference is the attitude of the originals, there not acting like a normal face group would, there not being treated like it either.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 19, 2008)

SilverCross said:


> the difference is the attitude of the originals, there not acting like a normal face group would, there not being treated like it either.



no its getting treated like a normal faction war were the faces are the underdogs


----------



## Broleta (Nov 19, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> ok then tell me whats so different between this and back when Nash and Sting were in the millionaires club



The veretains are the heels which is much better and gives the whole angle more credibility. You don't have a bunch of no names as the heels and expect people to boo them just for the sake of it. Kurt Angle, Booker T, Kevin Nash and Scott Steiner are all immense heels. The only thing that got the new breed semi-over in WCW was Eric Bischoff and Vince Russo on the mic.



Zen-aku said:


> no its getting treated like a normal faction war were the faces are the underdogs


How so? You have the machine guns being total assholes.


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 19, 2008)

yea, i forgot to even mention the machien guns. right now the whole deal with the originals not working together gives it a new style. the story will have to lead up to the originals learning how to work together, like the MEM all ready can before they can win. its not just a straight forward faction war.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 19, 2008)

^ Dragon Gate dose it better


----------



## Broleta (Nov 19, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> ^ Dragon Gate dose it better



Brilliant arguement but.. what's your point? What does Dragon Gate have to do with this discussion? Do you actually watch TNA?


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 19, 2008)

Broleta said:


> Brilliant arguement but.. what's your point? What does Dragon Gate have to do with this discussion? Do you actually watch TNA?



i tune in a little, and read spoilers ,watch any good matches on you tube, but the last time i sat thru  an entire show was......i cant even remember

the point is that tna has gotten into the habit of changing the packaging  on the same old shit and calling it new


----------



## Broleta (Nov 19, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> i tune in a little, and read spoilers ,watch any good matches on you tube, but the last time i sat thru  an entire show was......i cant even remember
> 
> the point is that tna has gotten into the habit of changing the packaging  on the same old shit and calling it new



You're actually trying to argue your point against people who actually follow the product when you dont watch it consistantly yourself?


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 19, 2008)

Broleta said:


> You're actually trying to argue your point against people who actually follow the product when you dont watch it consistantly yourself?



people do that with the wwe all the time, the reason i don't watch is cause of the shit TNA dose, that iam talking about


----------



## Broleta (Nov 19, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> people do that with the wwe all the time


I know man, it's fucking annoying which is why I don't do it. Trying to argue against something you don't even watch as much as the person you're arguing against is pretty dumb and insulting to the other person in my opinion.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 19, 2008)

Broleta said:


> I know man, it's fucking annoying which is why I don't do it. Trying to argue against something you don't even watch as much as the person you're arguing against is pretty dumb and insulting to the other person in my opinion.



and ur entitled to it


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 19, 2008)

That's why I'm not involved in the whole MEM debate. I haven't watched TNA in like 2 months.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 19, 2008)

SilverCross said:


> i still see no problem, there just doing things a bit different, its all gonna end as it should, just give it time.
> 
> no ones getting ratings off doing the same crap thats been done for years, telling the same stories...some time, someone has to try things a little different.


I don't think you're really grasping what my major complaint is about how TNA running this storyline and why I said it's already a failure...


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 19, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I don't think you're really grasping what my major complaint is about how TNA running this storyline and why I said it's already a failure...



well you could then try explaining it. i know what you said, thats the point i was making, the complaint you made is part of what makes this different. the faces look terrible right now, thats new, thats different, as opposed to the faces being built up immediately to look like superman, there gonna get them there, but there doing it differently then normal.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 19, 2008)

I *did* explain it. My example of what they did with Eric perfectly illustrates all that is wrong with the angle so far. The whole MEM thing is drifting dangerously close into NWO territory where the fans won't give a good goddamn about the faces and cheer the heels instead. Hell, it's already happening with Joe as a noticeable section of the crowd is soundly booing the hell out of him and he's supposed to be the guy they should be rooting for! I'm really tired of hearing the "Superman booking" schtick because Supes doesn't automatically beat whatever villian he's up against after struggling for maybe a page or two. Everything TNA may have done right with this angle gets undermined by all the stupid shit they seemingly insist on booking. Making your faces struggle against the new heel super-group is one thing, making them look like completely inept retards who can't muster up their own resolve when things don't go their way is fucking stupid and *always* fucking backfires. It's why the NWO angle failed and ultimately killed WCW, yet TNA's bookers and the company's VP WHO WAS THERE WHILE IT ALL HAPPENED still fail to realize this!

Before anyone even attempts to bring it up, his situation and Cena's are completely different and Joe simply doesn't have the charisma to pull it off like Cena did.


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 19, 2008)

eh, NWO sure as hell didnt fail, NWO is what made WCW do as well as it did, thats what gave  WCW the boost over WWF for that short time. it was after the NWO began to get split up and slow down that WCW failed.

the the point of the originals not being able to have there own resolve is false, a select few of them didnt seem to, and thats just a sign of young talent trying to fight against the very well established vets, some of which will be hall of famers one day. Not all are showing this lack of "resolve" tho, look at the machien guns, they immediately showed there plans, what they think they should do. Joe is acting no different then he ever has, it'd be nice if he changed, but i doubt it happens, i dont mind it much tho, a face who doesnt fully act like a face is a nice change. As for the crowd...people are gonna "boo" members of the originals, a large part of that will be do the members of MEM, there very established guys with large fanbases, it really cant be helped.
honestly I hope they give AJ more of a push, he fits the spot better anyways.

The only thing i see that makes no sense to me on TNA right now is that dang ref, why he keeps beating the crap out of guys in matches doesn't fit anywhere..I'm assuming there going some where with it..but no idea where..


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 19, 2008)

No, the NWO failed because at the end of the day, it made all the WCW faces look like total losers aside from Goldberg, whose involvement with them was kept to a minimum til Nash and Hogan basically shat all over him and the WCW Heavyweight Title. If the NWO had died at Starrcade 97 after Sting *should* have stomped Hogan, then the storyline would've been a huge success. But no, Hogan, being his usual bitch-made self, changed most of the match and strung the whole thing along for another two weeks making Sting look incredibly weak in the process. Do you see what I'm getting at when I compare the MEM to the NWO?

Case in point: The Dangerous Alliance storyline from 91 to 92. It's pretty mucht he blueprint on how to run a successful "us vs. everyone else" angle and actually get people even more over than they were before. The DA basically dominated WCW for 6 months, yet the faces in the feud were never booked to be the impotent losers the TNA faces are being booked as currently. Ricky Steamboat, Nikita Koloff, Dustin Rhodes, and Sting all got more over from actually being booked correctly(which is generally an anomaly for WCW). 



> the the point of the originals not being able to have there own resolve is false, a select few of them didnt seem to, and thats just a sign of young talent trying to fight against the very well established vets, some of which will be hall of famers one day. Not all are showing this lack of "resolve" tho, look at the machien guns, they immediately showed there plans, what they think they should do.


The ones that have shown no resolve are also supposed to be the leaders of the group. Lethal shown some, but we have to wait and see if the bookers actually remember it and build upon it, Creed's done jackshit, ODB seems to just be there to be there, The Guns will more than likely be turning heel since they've been pretty much confirming what the MEM says and thinks about the young guys in TNA, Eric Young pretty much got his legs cut out from under him because TNA couldn't leave that dumb "crazy ref" shit alone and give Eric *his* moment.



> Joe is acting no different then he ever has, it'd be nice if he changed, but i doubt it happens, i dont mind it much tho, a face who doesnt fully act like a face is a nice change. As for the crowd...people are gonna "boo" members of the originals, a large part of that will be do the members of MEM, there very established guys with large fanbases, it really cant be helped.




Joe from 05-06 and Joe from 07-current are two totally different characters. When I complain about Joe, it's because he's turned into a complete moron and a whiny bitch since Angle showed up. His not acting like a face all the time isn't the issue, his regression as a character *IS*.  Addressing the crowd, that excuse only works for Sting, who's laid off doing anything really heelish. When Steiner, Booker, and Angle(who all were heels for a good bit before this started) are getting cheered more than the main faces of the company, you have a freaking problem.


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 19, 2008)

i brought that up all ready, its hard not to cheer for MEM members, there established stars of the business, people WILL cheer for them, its gonna happen. and if you think sting is avoiding doing anything heel like, did you miss some of the stuff between him and AJ before there match? some of the crap he said shortly before?

every other point your bringing up is exactly what i all ready said, THERE DOING IT DIFFERENT. I've now said that 4 times, stop comparing it to how this has been done before, if they wanted to do the exact same thing again they would, then it wouldnt be different, but there doing it different thats the key word here, different.

as for the NWO, the most memorable thing i have with sting was how he came down near weekly and clearned out all of the NWO with one loan bat, how is that looking weak? 

ODB is probably just there to have support from the knock outs, no other reason seems to appear, creed..im not sure what you expect from creed, hes till new and young, I'm not really sure what else they can do with him, hes to much of a face to not have in the group, but nothing else to really do with him yet.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 19, 2008)

SilverCross said:


> i brought that up all ready, its hard not to cheer for MEM members, there established stars of the business, people WILL cheer for them, its gonna happen.


You *do* know that they've been booing Steiner, Booker, and Angle for months now, right? That alone pretty much kills your entire argument there.



> and if you think sting is avoiding doing anything heel like, did you miss some of the stuff between him and AJ before there match? some of the crap he said shortly before?


Yeah, he's been *saying* heelish things, but when it comes time for the weekly beatdowns, he's either MIA or stands out of the way.



> every other point your bringing up is exactly what i all ready said, THERE DOING IT DIFFERENT. I've now said that 4 times, stop comparing it to how this has been done before, if they wanted to do the exact same thing again they would, then it wouldnt be different, but there doing it different thats the key word here, different.


I's not doing it "differently", it's doing it stupidly.



> as for the NWO, the most memorable thing i have with sting was how he came down near weekly and clearned out all of the NWO with one loan bat, how is that looking weak?


I never mentioned the build-up to Starrcade 97, I'm talking about the actual match itself and the aftermath since it completely killed Sting's drawing ability and made so he wouldn't be able to be viewed as *THE* top face of the company post-NWO(if it had truly ended by then like it should have) which ended up being Goldberg.



> ODB is probably just there to have support from the knock outs, no other reason seems to appear


In other words: She's completely useless.



> creed..im not sure what you expect from creed, hes till new and young, I'm not really sure what else they can do with him, hes to much of a face to not have in the group, but nothing else to really do with him yet.


At this point, he seems to be nothing more than a warm body for the MEM to beat on.


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 19, 2008)

the best argument you had for it not being different is its "stupid"?? seriously??
Angle, Steiner, and Booker are heels, and have been for awhile now, the others just jumped over, and havent been used as heels in a long while, with exception to Nash, who even as a heel, has been cheered for on a regular basis.

as for Sting, i still dont think he will stay with MEM, i said when this all started that i figure he would eventually switch sides, the fact that hes not around a lot of that make me think ill end up right.

and, yes, thats probably why WCW did what they did, they wanted to push goldberg to the top, and that was an easy way to add to his push.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 20, 2008)

No, my argument was based around all the examples I've given you the past 4 or so posts, but since all you seem to want to do is say "it's just different," I figured that "it's stupid" would be more understandable.

Sting switching sides would be quite moronic, so I guess that would be only fitting for TNA.

Goldberg wasn't even being pushed at that time aside from beating Mongo McMicheal at that very Starrcade in a shitty match while being a heel. They took him off of TV for like a month after that and debuted him as a face after Sting had already lost the belt back to Hogan at that point(though my memory is pretty hazy on this one and might be wrong). He wasn't even thought of as a possible World Champion til about two months into the streak when he started getting massively over.


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 20, 2008)

yea, but i always assumed(which may be the problem here..) that there purpose for goldberg was to push him to the top, why else make him run over so many people, so quickly. 

and about Sting, i never said it would be a smart move to make him switch sides, but we all know how much TNA likes to do that whole betrayal thing, and make friends/partners turn on each other, it seems to be there favorite "trick" .....

anyways, i suppose the biggest issue is Joe, and how he looks, i still believe AJ should be the main leader of the originals, as he is the one getting the title shots right now (ignoring that random title match on thursday....)


----------



## Revan (Nov 23, 2008)

Sting should return to WWE. Its the best thing to get more ratings. Kurt Angle isn't what he used to be, He used to be my hero back in the old days. With the Milk Truck and stuff..That was epic

I also heard rumors that WCW is coming back as another brand of WWE


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 23, 2008)

Revan said:


> Sting should return to WWE. Its the best thing to get more ratings. Kurt Angle isn't what he used to be, He used to be my hero back in the old days. With the Milk Truck and stuff..That was epic
> 
> I also heard rumors that WCW is coming back as another brand of WWE



Sting has no place in wrestling right imo(I would say he'd make a good manager or booker or something, but he's already made comments about not wanting to go that path.) And  Itruly hope to God that this WCW thing is a rumor made by some fanboy, because we already have enough classic fail with ECW.


----------



## RadishMan (Nov 23, 2008)

LOL... how can Sting return to a place he never went?


----------



## Broleta (Nov 23, 2008)

Revan said:


> Sting should return to WWE. Its the best thing to get more ratings. Kurt Angle isn't what he used to be, He used to be my hero back in the old days. With the Milk Truck and stuff..That was epic
> 
> I also heard rumors that WCW is coming back as another brand of WWE



Are.. you.. serious?


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Jericho lost the title. 

So did HHH.


----------



## Shikaonin (Nov 23, 2008)

and the new WWE Champion.... ... *EDGE*!!!


----------



## RodMack (Nov 23, 2008)

I dunno about anyone who watched Survivor Series, but I wasn't into it at all. Maybe during the opening bout I was into it, but afterwards it just felt boring. The 2 Title matches were crap, the Casket match felt slow, the Divas match was a Divas match, and Team Batista vs Team Orton didn't feel exciting. Only Team HBK vs Team JBL had energy, and the only exciting part of the night was Edge returning and winning the WWE Title.


----------



## RadishMan (Nov 23, 2008)

Didn't watch and really don't plan to download it as per my usual.

Cena as champ... plenty more possibilities then Jericho.

Edge as champ... ends HHH's boring reign. YES! If HHH won't put over Jeff, perhaps a WM program with Edge will be the ticket. Yatta all around. SD! may be watchable again!


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 24, 2008)

Personally, I really enjoyed the show. All the Survivor Series matches were a lot better than I expected(though I thought the Team HBK/Team JBL match could've been booked a bit better) and Jericho/Cena was freaking awesome. The only bad points on this show  were the casket match and the WWE Title match and the casket match wasn't actively bad, it's just that it screamed "Same Old Shit" with Taker's opponents doing something monumentally stupid and getting thrown in the casket. Now, the WWE Title match just stunk out loud and liked it. I'm generally a fan of slow-paced matches that are done well(I was pretty much brought up by the old NWA), but HHH/Kozlov was just insanely bad. No real story, no actual pace, no heat, nothing. I know Hunter considers himself this generation's Flair for some reason, but he should be forced to watch this match and have his ego deflated some because he just doesn't have the charisma or the instincts Flair had to make boring stiffs look better than they actually are. Edge winning was nice, but I have to admit I actually wondered more about how and why Vicky forgave Edge for going insane and beating the shit out of La Familia during the Taker feud than noticing that Hunter lost the belt(but it's good it's off of him, though).

I'd probably rate this show as the best WWE PPV of the year as the ratio of good wrestling to bad pretty much blows any of the others out of the water.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 24, 2008)

Cena is champ

Edge is Champ

Now if only MVP and CM punk Would stop jobbing the WWE would be perfect right now


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 24, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I know Hunter considers himself this generation's Flair for some reason, but he should be forced to watch this match and have his ego deflated some because he just doesn't have the charisma or the instincts Flair had to make boring stiffs look better than they actually are.



QFT

HHH lacks the charisma and swagger to be considered this generation's Nature Boy.


----------



## Violence Fight (Nov 24, 2008)

Eric Bischoff said:
			
		

> BLOG 11/23/2008
> I Don't Blame Vince!  (20 Comments - Read Comments)
> So, “Big Bad Billionaire” Vince and his high power lawyer wants BHE TV LLC to cease and desist from using “Brutus The Barber Beefcake” within our show “Hulk Hogan’s Celebrity Championship Wrestling” on CMT (for the story go to:
> 
> ...



Leaving this here


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 24, 2008)

Carny at it's finest on both sides.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 24, 2008)

Edge as champ makes me happy inside. Jericho losing the belt makes me sad. But he did have two title reigns over this span, so yeah, I can't really complain.


----------



## RadishMan (Nov 24, 2008)

Hopefully Cena keeps the WHC for more then a few weeks as has been the case lately.

Cena with a short reign? Blasphemy! :


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 24, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Hopefully Cena keeps the WHC for more then a few weeks as has been the case lately.
> 
> Cena with a short reign? Blasphemy! :



I just hope he doesn't do anything to this belt. I'm still appaled that the E hasn't edited the WWE title to a new model(spinner or not, this current model is kinda olutdated.)


----------



## Starrk (Nov 25, 2008)

Cena needs to not always be in the title hunt.

Give him a rivalry against JBL again, but just stop making him champion. He makes me sick.

Give Randy the title.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Nov 25, 2008)

The Rock needs to comeback and layeth the smackdown

stone cold needs to comeback and so does kurt angle


----------



## Prince of Pop (Nov 25, 2008)

Shikaonin said:


> and the new WWE Champion.... ... *EDGE*!!!



That match at Survivor Series to is nothing but another one of those screwjobs, unlike the one in Montreal 97', I got the hype that Jeff Hardy will make his final shot for the WWE Championship and he didn't why? Because they say he was knock out cold in Boston by a blunt object, during the match I had a guess that someone is responsible for knocking Hardy down, either Triple H or Vladimir Kozlov, then Edge returns since SummerSlam and Jeff Hardy shows and Edge the new WWE Champion? THIS IS A DAMN SCREWJOB!!! THIS IS A DAMN SCREWJOB!!! I did find out that Hardy did make the arena, but not the match and still I believe that Vickie screwed him and have Edge to his place. Hardy wants vengeance and the title.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Nov 25, 2008)

I think this was a very good Raw. Melina came back and Cena as champion. and Kennedy is back and Goldust. this was a very good Raw. and Cena kicked Jericho's ass that's good. Kane doesn't deserve a title shot next week though I thought that was stupid.


----------



## RadishMan (Nov 25, 2008)

raykage said:


> The Rock needs to comeback and layeth the smackdown
> 
> stone cold needs to comeback and so does kurt angle



Seriously.


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 25, 2008)

give it up, rock will never come back.....austin wont either, to many past injuries for him to really be an effective full time wrestler anymore...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 25, 2008)

I want a Rock comeback for the promos alone. Fuck the matches. I also hope Goldust stick this time(and why is he a lovable yet creepy face? He needs to be that bizarre, creepy, heel that he was so long ago. The fruity muthafucka that made me afraid as a kid, that's the Goldust we need!!) And why did he not have his robe?


----------



## Al-Yasa (Nov 25, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Seriously.



yesss seriously


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 25, 2008)

Stark said:


> Cena needs to not always be in the title hunt.
> 
> Give him a rivalry against JBL again, but just stop making him champion. He makes me sick.
> 
> Give Randy the title.



Cena has feuded with JBL most of the year, and hasn't held the title for a year and a half

Randy held the title from the end of last year to the mid way point of this year and it was boring as hell

Raw got a 3.3 in ratings it hasn't been that high since august around the time he got injured, which confirms Cena = ratings


----------



## RadishMan (Nov 26, 2008)

No one should be surprised that it went up to the norm again. Cena is the star of this generation. He isn't going anywhere so my best advice is to either learn to love or find a new promotion.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 26, 2008)

the Beat down he gave Jericho was Rather nice, keep it up.


----------



## RadishMan (Nov 26, 2008)

It's nice to see that the Cena hate is back full-force...

On another board I post at they are ready with the pitchforks. It's more hilarious that they're angry Cena won it on his night back, but say it's okay for Edge to do it since he didn't hold it for a year. LOL...


----------



## nanni (Nov 26, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> It's nice to see that the Cena hate is back full-force...


For a second there...I thought this thread was getting soft.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 26, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> It's nice to see that the Cena hate is back full-force...
> 
> On another board I post at they are ready with the pitchforks. It's more hilarious that they're angry Cena won it on his night back, but say it's okay for Edge to do it since he didn't hold it for a year. LOL...


Y'know what's really funny? Rock did the exact same thing with the exact same belt back at SummerSlam 2001 against Booker T and no one even complained about it all that much back then.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Nov 26, 2008)

Cena just plain makes the show better. He got the crowd pumped, and because of that Jericho had more jump in his mike work Monday night than these last couple of weeks, and so he got more heat as well. Jericho and Batista didn't work together well at all but Jericho and Cena feed off each other damn well. 

There was the feeling of a big hole in Raw when Cena was gone and now that hole is filled again. There's just no denying that much.

And kudos to Melina for the awesome modified Destroyer


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 26, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> It's nice to see that the Cena hate is back full-force...
> 
> On another board I post at they are ready with the pitchforks. It's more hilarious that they're angry Cena won it on his night back, but say it's okay for Edge to do it since he didn't hold it for a year. LOL...



i wouldn't say its back in full force, least not at the boards i visit.

But ull always get the jackasses that are so obsessed with their Cena hate they'll spam every Wrestling video they can find or , compare Cena to  Hitler


----------



## RodMack (Nov 26, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Y'know what's really funny? Rock did the exact same thing with the exact same belt back at SummerSlam 2001 against Booker T and no one even complained about it all that much back then.


Back when the belt was the WCW Heavyweight Title.

It was pretty neat seeing Cena all pissed off and beating the hell out of Jericho. But I think it also showed that they're trying to make Cena a hero/champion for the people, which would work for the kids, but not the majority of the male audience. I guess it's cause The Rock is their People's Champ. xD


----------



## Broleta (Nov 26, 2008)

The Rock came back about a month before Summerslam though so they had time for actual buildup to his title win. Plus pretty much everyone loved The Rock so nobody would complain either way. Lots of people are very vocal about their distain for the Cena character so you're going to have people moaning.

The last segment of RAW bored the hell out of me I'm afraid  Same old Cena shit.. again.
Oh well, Edge is back so Smackdown will probably be the show to watch! Looking forward to it 
I wish Randy was on Smackdown then I could ditch RAW all together haha


----------



## Starrk (Nov 26, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Y'know what's really funny? Rock did the exact same thing with the exact same belt back at SummerSlam 2001 against Booker T and no one even complained about it all that much back then.



True, but according to the fans:

The Rock > John Cena


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Nov 26, 2008)

there is no reason for the baseless Cena hate. I like Cena and I think he is a good wrestler. He is awesome. He is a great champion.


----------



## Broleta (Nov 26, 2008)

orochimarusama21 said:


> there is no reason for the baseless Cena hate. I like Cena and I think he is a good wrestler. He is awesome. He is a great champion.



In most cases it's not baseless though. People explain time and again that they find his character boring, repetivive and uninteresting. What you're saying is your opinion, they facts are a lot of people don't like him and find him boring.


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 26, 2008)

Stark said:


> True, but according to the fans:
> 
> The Rock > John Cena



I'm a Cena fan but I agree with this.

I think a heel turn would definitely refreshen his character.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 26, 2008)

Stark said:


> True, but according to the fans:
> 
> The Rock > John Cena


Those very same fans turned on Rock, too. 




> In most cases it's not baseless though. People explain time and again that they find his character boring, repetivive and uninteresting. What you're saying is your opinion, they facts are a lot of people don't like him and find him boring.


The thing is, he's not marketed towards those people, so what they think is completely irrelevant in the grand scheme of things. And honestly, "boring, repetitive, and uninteresting" could be used to describe any character in wrestling, it just depends on who you ask.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 26, 2008)

Stark said:


> True, but according to the fans:
> 
> The Rock > John Cena



The Rock >  Any Wrestler TBH



> he last segment of RAW bored the hell out of me I'm afraid  Same old Cena shit.. again.
> Oh well, Edge is back so Smackdown will probably be the show to watch! Looking forward to it



See thats a double standard, Edge is back to, stealing titles, and making out with Vickie, hes back to were he was when he came back at the Survivor series last year. Same old Edge Shit

At least Cena did some thing a bit different this week on raw.


----------



## Broleta (Nov 26, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> *See thats a double standard*, Edge is back to, stealing titles, and making out with Vickie, hes back to were he was when he came back at the Survivor series last year. Same old Edge Shit
> 
> At least Cena did some thing a bit different this week on raw.



No. It's not double standards because I can't help it if Cena legitimately bores me and Edge doesn't, I can't change what interests me and what does not. I'm just expressing my opinion. If being honest means I have "double standards" in your opinion then so be it, I'm not going to lie and pretend I enjoy something I don't just to agree with some guys on the internet.



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> The thing is, he's not marketed towards those people, so what they think is completely irrelevant in the grand scheme of things. And honestly, "boring, repetitive, and uninteresting" could be used to describe any character in wrestling, it just depends on who you ask.



Nobody said he was marketed towards those people or if it mattered what they think (that's all down to your opinion and view) but they do infact have a right to express their opinion, even if you don't like or agree with it, especially because they make up a portion of the WWE viewing audience.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 26, 2008)

When did I ever say people couldn't express what they felt about someone? And how the hell did you come to that conclusion to begin with?


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 26, 2008)

Broleta said:


> No. It's not double standards because I can't help it if Cena legitimately bores me and Edge doesn't, I can't change what interests me and what does not. I'm just expressing my opinion. If being honest means I have "double standards" in your opinion then so be it, I'm not going to lie and pretend I enjoy something I don't just to agree with some guys on the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> .



the Double standard is Edge dose the  same shit over and over again and u act like its the greatest thing on earth


----------



## Starrk (Nov 26, 2008)

Edge has more charisma IMO. I just seem to sympathize with the heels, like Randy Orton.

Also, Cena doesn't seem like he'd make a good heel. He's a clear face wrestler, through and through. Some superstars are just meant to be faces or heels.


----------



## RodMack (Nov 26, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> The Rock >  Any Wrestler TBH


Austin > The Rock > The Rest IMO.

Even though I like Austin more, I still think The Rock was great.

It's technically only been a year since Edge and Vickie started making out, whereas Cena's been who he is now since he first appeared on Raw. I guess the only difference is that Edge is a heel, so most people don't give a shit and expect it. Most male fans are already tired of seeing Cena do the same shit, so they boo him. But in the end they're both successful since they get the crowd wild: Edge through heat, and Cena always gets mixed reactions.


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 26, 2008)

Stark said:


> *Also, Cena doesn't seem like he'd make a good heel.* He's a clear face wrestler, through and through. Some superstars are just meant to be faces or heels.



You need to watch some smackdown 2003-2004 videos.

Heel Cena dominated that brand.


----------



## RadishMan (Nov 26, 2008)

*marks*


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 27, 2008)

Damn. It sure feels good to be back. It feels like I've been away for a long time. My computer wasn't working for a while.

Anyway, it seems that the Slammy's are coming back in 2 weeks. If there is gonna be a superstar of the year award(so far this year), my bets are on either Jericho or Hardy winning it. Then again, knowing the WWE, they'll probably give it to HHH.....

I was pretty thrilled that Edge made his return this week. However, at the same time, im not too happy, because he's with Vickie again, and i cant stand the 2 of them together. I think she brings Edge down. Edge isnt the Edge we all know and love, anymore. He really needs to get rid of Vickie. I absolutely hate the two of em together.

Taker needs a feud....and actual good feud, because "taker vs big show" just aint cutting it with me. But thats just my opinion.

Visited a few prowrestling forums on the net(especially prowrestling.com). As i guessed, the "anti cena movement" is back in full force. How suprising....*sense the sarcasm in those last 2 words*!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 27, 2008)

SilverCross said:


> give it up, rock will never come back.....austin wont either, to many past injuries for him to really be an effective full time wrestler anymore...



Actually, according to Austin himself, he said he could go about two more years if he wanted to. He just doesnt have the desire to do that. He's done everything there is to do, no need to beat a dead horse.

As far as the rock is concerned, he's done everything there is to do, as well...except give my fucking dream match between him and Cena. Then I could die a happy man.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 27, 2008)

In the advertisement for the house show coming to my town they have Taker versus. Umaga and Trips vs Vlad in a street fight for the title. So yeah, hopefully Umaga/Taker is in the works. Just hope Trips taking the belt back isn't though.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 27, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Anyway, it seems that the Slammy's are coming back in 2 weeks. If there is gonna be a superstar of the year award(so far this year), my bets are on either Jericho or Hardy winning it. Then again, knowing the WWE, they'll probably give it to HHH.....
> 
> Visited a few prowrestling forums on the net(especially prowrestling.com). As i guessed, the "anti cena movement" is back in full force. How suprising....*sense the sarcasm in those last 2 words*!



its a shame the Slammys are being held in Philly , the crowds gonna shit all over it


u know compared to when he left, the Senseless is actually not that bad [ least on the boards i visit]


----------



## Broleta (Nov 27, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> the Double standard is Edge dose the  same shit over and over again and u act like its the greatest thing on earth


What? Please quote me on where I acted like what Edge did was the greatest thing on earth because I sure as hell didn't say that and I sure as hell don't think that. Infact I don't like the fact that he's back with Vickie. Edge, however, will make me watch Smackdown because even with shitty booking (see fueding with video packages of the Undertaker) the guy still entertains the hell out of me.

Stop being butthurt because I find Cena boring and Edge entertaining.


----------



## Revan (Nov 27, 2008)

Edge = Champion, makes me happy yet sad. I wanted Triple H to break a record for longest holding Champion, you see, both Triple H and Edge are my favourites and I'd love to see them form a tag team.

Now, Lets just hope DX returns soon! (NWO would be nice too)


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 27, 2008)

Revan said:


> Edge = Champion, makes me happy yet sad. I wanted Triple H to break a record for longest holding Champion, you see, both Triple H and Edge are my favourites and I'd love to see them form a tag team.
> 
> Now, Lets just hope DX returns soon! (NWO would be nice too)



the annual monthly DX reunion isn't enough




> What? Please quote me on where I acted like what Edge did was the greatest thing on earth because I sure as hell didn't say that and I sure as hell don't think that. Infact I don't like the fact that he's back with Vickie. Edge, however, will make me watch Smackdown because even with shitty booking (see fueding with video packages of the Undertaker) the guy still entertains the hell out of me.
> 
> Stop being butthurt because I find Cena boring and Edge entertaining.


 I apologize most of that wasn't  directed at u but at my frustration with the the IWC as a whole


----------



## Revan (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm thinking about buying a WWE Championship belt with Edge's Name engraved on it, anyone think its smart?


----------



## Broleta (Nov 27, 2008)

Revan said:


> I'm thinking about buying a WWE Championship belt with Edge's Name engraved on it, anyone think its smart?



Wait a while because they might change the belt soon.


----------



## Revan (Nov 27, 2008)

Broleta said:


> Wait a while because they might change the belt soon.



I hope they got a preview design, I can also pick the Rated R belt. Oh, and if I finally have one, I'll post a pic of me in my Edge Style clothing with it


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Nov 27, 2008)

> World Wrestling Entertainment announced the following categories for their 2008 Slammy Awards, which will be the theme of the three hour Raw on December 8th from Philadelphia:
> 
> - Superstar of the Year
> - Match of the Year
> ...



Basically Miz and Morrison better win tag team of the year, Glamarella better win couple of the year, and Matt Striker better win announcer of the year and I'll be perfectly happy regardless of what anything else is. Not that these matter at all anyway, but you know you still want to root for people. I haven't even thought of what my MOTY is though

I don't completely get the difference between an OMG moment and a "DAMN!" moment

And as much as I love Evan Bourne, I'd be even happier if The Brian Kendrick got Breakout Star. And so long as Triple H or Cena aren't Superstar of the Year, namely because Cena has been gone for so much of it and Triple H's title reign was boring as hell


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 27, 2008)

Cena only missed from September to November. Not really "so much of it", eh?


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 27, 2008)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Basically Miz and Morrison better win tag team of the year, Glamarella better win couple of the year, and Matt Striker better win announcer of the year and I'll be perfectly happy regardless of what anything else is. Not that these matter at all anyway, but you know you still want to root for people. I haven't even thought of what my MOTY is though
> 
> *I don't completely get the difference between an OMG moment and a "DAMN!" moment*
> 
> And as much as I love Evan Bourne, I'd be even happier if The Brian Kendrick got Breakout Star. And so long as Triple H or Cena aren't Superstar of the Year, namely because Cena has been gone for so much of it and Triple H's title reign was boring as hell



OMG moment is a Surprise moment like Cena's RR return, Jericho's Title win at Unforgiven, Cm Punk wining the WHC on raw

Damn! is a comedy moment [like when Ron Simmons comes out and says DAMN!]: Santino & Beth's hook up, the big dance of on Raw Between Boogey man, funaki, and hornswoggle, that kinda stuff

p.s HHH Sadly will probably win super star of the year


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 27, 2008)

Here's an idea: How about we do our own version of the Slammys with one of the thread regs tallying up the votes? Sound good to anybody?


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 27, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Here's an idea: How about we do our own version of the Slammys with one of the thread regs tallying up the votes? Sound good to anybody?



as long as its an impartial judge yes it dose


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 28, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Here's an idea: How about we do our own version of the Slammys with one of the thread regs tallying up the votes? Sound good to anybody?



That's sounds like an excellent idea. Here are some catergories im suggesting...

1.Wrestler of the Year: The wrestler/superstar/entertainer who has had the biggest impact. The person who has basiclly been "on fire" throughout the year, and done a hell of a job. Long story short, the absolute best of the year.

2.Rookie of the Year: This applies only to new and upcoming talent. The best damn rookie/newbie of the year.



What do you all think of those topics? Are those good enough. If were really gonna do our own Slammy's, I think we all should give catergory suggestions, from each of us. And by the way, does TNA talent count in this. It should.


----------



## Death Note (Nov 28, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> OMG moment is a Surprise moment like Cena's RR return, Jericho's Title win at Unforgiven, Cm Punk wining the WHC on raw
> 
> Damn! is a comedy moment [like when Ron Simmons comes out and says DAMN!]: Santino & Beth's hook up, *the big dance of on Raw Between Boogey man, funaki, and hornswoggle, that kinda stuff*
> p.s HHH Sadly will probably win super star of the year



That bolded shit should win the DAMN ! Moment.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 28, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> That's sounds like an excellent idea. Here are some catergories im suggesting...
> 
> 1.Wrestler of the Year: The wrestler/superstar/entertainer who has had the biggest impact. The person who has basiclly been "on fire" throughout the year, and done a hell of a job. Long story short, the absolute best of the year.
> 
> ...


I was thinking more along the lines of using the same catagories that the WWE's using and maybe a couple more like Best Heel/Face, Most Over/Underrated, Promotion of the Year, Technical Wrestler of the Year, etc., etc. The voting wouldn't be limited to the 'E(TNA, Indies, Japan, Europe would included as a way to give those of us who don't have the means or opportunity to check out more than the mainstream stuff some different product to consider).

Here's an idea of what I'm getting at:



> * Superstar Of The Year (Best overall)
> * Wrestler of the Year (Best Technical Wrestler)
> * Match Of The Year
> * Supercard of the Year (PPV or big event like Tokyo Dome)
> ...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 28, 2008)

Sounds good to me. Come on guys let's do it! Let's do it! I wanna vote!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Death Note (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm glad Edge became WWE Champion.

Cean becoming Champ is...meh..


----------



## Starrk (Nov 28, 2008)

I concur.

Adam Copeland is win.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 28, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of using the same catagories that the WWE's using and maybe a couple more like Best Heel/Face, Most Over/Underrated, Promotion of the Year, Technical Wrestler of the Year, etc., etc. The voting wouldn't be limited to the 'E(TNA, Indies, Japan, Europe would included as a way to give those of us who don't have the means or opportunity to check out more than the mainstream stuff some different product to consider).
> 
> Here's an idea of what I'm getting at:



Sure, that sounds good. But seriously, does the best wrestler have to be a tecnical wrestler? If so, I think that would kinda limit the number of nominess. You dont have to be a great tecnically sound wrestler, to be a good wrestler.


----------



## RadishMan (Nov 28, 2008)

Technical wresters are myths. Benoit was pronounced the best technical wrestler, yet he was more of a brawler...


----------



## Al-Yasa (Nov 28, 2008)

Favourite Wrestling Qoute ? 

IF YOU SMEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLL , WHAT THE ROCK.....IS COOOKING


----------



## Starrk (Nov 28, 2008)

Randy Orton said:
			
		

> "You got a problem with what I did out there? Then do something about it!"



Absolute


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 28, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Sure, that sounds good. But seriously, does the best wrestler have to be a tecnical wrestler? If so, I think that would kinda limit the number of nominess. You dont have to be a great tecnically sound wrestler, to be a good wrestler.


Look at who you're quoting and think about the wrestlers whose ring work I've enjoyed.  Like Radish, I consider the technical wrestler thing a myth and in a bad sign of old age and not being completely awake at the time, completely forgot to remove that bit from the sample I posted. Pardon my retardedness, if you will(seriously, I really did forget to edit that out. good catch). 


Damn, I just noticed I used "technical" again in the post you quoted me on. Getting old sucks ass. 

Here's a final ballot of sorts and if anyone has another worthwhile category that hasn't been covered yet or one that can be done away with, just post it.

Wrestler of the Year
Match of the Year
Supercard of the Year
OMG Moment of the Year(surprise return, match finish, or unbelievable spot)
Female Wrestler of the Year
Tag Team of the Year
Breakout Star of the Year
TV Show of the Year
Announcer of the Year
Comedy Moment/Segment of the Year
Best Babyface
Best Heel
Most Overrated
Most Underrated
Best Promotion/Company
Feud of the Year

Thoughts?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 29, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Here's a final ballot of sorts and if anyone has another worthwhile category that hasn't been covered yet or one that can be done away with, just post it.
> 
> Wrestler of the Year
> Match of the Year
> ...



Sounds good to me.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Nov 29, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Technical wresters are myths. Benoit was pronounced the best technical wrestler, yet he was more of a brawler...



Yeah, I find that usually "technical wrestler" is used to describe guys who can put on good matches but have crappy mic skills.

Like Shelton Benjamin


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 29, 2008)

So, who'll be in charge of keeping votes? Will we all PM our votes to the person who's in charge, or will we just post our votes in the thread?


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 29, 2008)

ooks good....how are we gonna do this tho?


also wanna add, i prefer technical wrestlers, then again, my favorite was one of the best at it. (Bret Hart, for those who haven't figured it out yet.)


----------



## Starrk (Nov 29, 2008)

> Wrestler of the Year: *Triple H*
> Match of the Year: *n/a*
> Supercard of the Year: *Wrestlemania 24*
> OMG Moment of the Year(surprise return, match finish, or unbelievable spot): *Edge's return at Survivor Series*
> ...



^This is what I think^

Wasn't sure of some of them, but this is what I hope for.


----------



## Broleta (Nov 29, 2008)

What I'd go for:



> Wrestler of the Year: *Kurt Angle*
> Match of the Year: *Kurt Angle vs. Yuji Nagata* @ TNA Global Impact
> Supercard of the Year: *Wrestlemania 24*
> OMG Moment of the Year: *CM Punk cashes in his Money In The Bank briefcase*
> ...


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 29, 2008)

I think we should come up with the nominees first, before we start making our picks. That would make things more organized, instead of it being all over the place, and disorganized.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 29, 2008)

Not having nominees wouldn't make it disorganized since it's pretty much your personal preference. Plus, not a lot of categories are going to be that diverse, anyway.  I was thinking along the lines of PMing our votes to whoever would tally them up and post the results.

As for who should tally it all up, I would go with Radish, myself.


----------



## SilverCross (Nov 29, 2008)

generally I'd be glad to take care of this myself, but sadly, I've got to much work to do over the next week..


----------



## RadishMan (Nov 29, 2008)

I don't think we'll have different answers for each category for each poster. There's probably about 10-12 regulars (just a guess) and I'd bet the winners would probably have about 1/2 the votes really.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 29, 2008)

Radishman is usually here the most. I think he should be in charge of tallying the votes as well.


----------



## Starrk (Nov 29, 2008)

I really should pop in here more often, but I only watch Raw, since I don't get whatever channel _Smackdown!_ is on. Also, I don't have Sci-Fi, so I can't watch _ECW_, or Spike, so no _TNA_.


----------



## Dash (Nov 29, 2008)

Wow Cena beat the shit out Jericho on Monday. Is he going heel? 

Man its been so long since I watched wrestling. Last time I was really into it was probably back during the Invasion in 2003ish. Wrestling really sucks now but Jeff Hardy and Randy Orton are the only reason I stick around.


----------



## RadishMan (Nov 30, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> *Radishman is usually here the most*. I think he should be in charge of tallying the votes as well.



 Saying to go outside more?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 30, 2008)

As I have missed like the past two weeks of Raw and SD and wwe.com isn't working for me, what's happened?

Anything of interest with HBK?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 30, 2008)

Would I be able to vote for SpeedMuscle in every category? If I can't then I stop caring about this vote.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 30, 2008)

Dash said:


> Wow Cena beat the shit out Jericho on Monday. Is he going heel?
> 
> Man its been so long since I watched wrestling. Last time I was really into it was probably back during the Invasion in 2003ish. Wrestling really sucks now but Jeff Hardy and Randy Orton are the only reason I stick around.



The Invasion happened in 2001. And trust me, when it comes to the year 2003, the mere thought of wwe during that period, gives me the shivers. Damn, RAW was so bad during that year. Smackdown, on the other hand, was awesome. Thug Cena, Lesnar, Angle, V1 Matt Hardy, it was pretty good.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 30, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Saying to go outside more?



Not at all. Just calling it like I see it.


----------



## Dash (Nov 30, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> The Invasion happened in 2001. And trust me, when it comes to the year 2003, the mere thought of wwe during that period, gives me the shivers. Damn, RAW was so bad during that year. Smackdown, on the other hand, was awesome. Thug Cena, Lesnar, Angle, V1 Matt Hardy, it was pretty good.



Oh yeah well I did stop watching around 2003, around the time The Rock left or was about to. 

No storyline will ever to be as good as the Invasion IMO. Wrestling was so raw back then.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Nov 30, 2008)

Here is my choices:

Wrestler of the Year- *Jeff Hardy*
Match of the Year- *Undertaker vs Edge (SummerSlam- Hell In A Cell)*
Supercard of the Year- *SummerSlam*
OMG Moment of the Year(surprise return, match finish, or unbelievable spot)- *Mick Foley's TNA Debut*
Female Wrestler of the Year- *Michelle McCool*
Tag Team of the Year- *Cody Rhodes & Ted DiBiase JR.*
Breakout Star of the Year- *Evan Bourne*
TV Show of the Year- *Smackdown*
Announcer of the Year- *Jim Ross*
Comedy Moment/Segment of the Year- *DX Christmas Ad (WWE Shop)*
Best Babyface- *Jeff Hardy*
Best Heel- *Chris Jericho*
Most Overrated- *Booker T*
Most Underrated- *CM Punk*
Best Promotion/Company- *WWE*
Feud of the Year- *Triple H vs Jeff Hardy*


----------



## RadishMan (Nov 30, 2008)

Dash said:


> No storyline will ever to be as good as the Invasion IMO. Wrestling was so raw back then.



More likely no storyline *could* have been as good.


----------



## The Juice Man (Dec 1, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> More likely no storyline *could* have been as good.



Vince ego's was the reason the invasion. Vince wanted to bury WCW/ECW instead of having an entertaining storyline.


----------



## Starrk (Dec 1, 2008)

And look at what ECW has become.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 1, 2008)

ECW is the best wrestling show on TV at the moment, which is light-years ahead of what it was at any point in it's history.


----------



## Sarun (Dec 1, 2008)

@The Juice Man: Invasion was pretty good storyline.
I started rooting for Edge around that time.


----------



## Starrk (Dec 1, 2008)

Watching Raw right now:

What the hell is wrong with JBL? Offering Shawn a job? HBK should just SCM his head off.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 1, 2008)

^That made no sense to me at all^

Time now for a little cheap self promotion.

_Brimful of Asha_ - *Cornershop*

_Brimful of Asha_ - *Cornershop*

My second and first wrestling vids. I want opinions folks!!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 1, 2008)

For those who are on the computer and don't feel like watching the television, or else you can't watch television because of how your comp is hooked up, and for those who don't know of this site. 

Wanna watch it live online?


----------



## Starrk (Dec 1, 2008)

It's ok, I get USA network.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 1, 2008)

Stark said:


> It's ok, I get USA network.



Yeah, but it's a plus for me since I can watch Smackdown now without getting MyNetworkTV.


----------



## SilverCross (Dec 1, 2008)

if nothing else, it was great to see Jericho do his finisher right again...been so long since I've seen a correct lion tamer


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 1, 2008)

SilverCross said:


> if nothing else, it was great to see Jericho do his finisher right again...been so long since I've seen a correct lion tamer



I know right. Lion Tamer > Walls of Jericho


----------



## Hellion (Dec 2, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> ECW is the best wrestling show on TV at the moment, which is light-years ahead of what it was at any point in it's history.



I know.  I love that there is no glass ceiling on ECW.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Dec 2, 2008)

ECW's the only show that uses its roster exactly right. Part of that is because its roster is so much smaller though of course. But it being an hour long makes the show have so much less filler and usually you can count on at least one good-great match each week.

It's also gotten Evan Bourne and Jack Swagger into prominent roles and steady pushes, plus it has the best announcing team on TV.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 2, 2008)

I do enjoy Swagger, I am so happy that he got new tights though. I really wished that they had left Kofi on ECW.  Imagine how big he would be now


----------



## Al-Yasa (Dec 2, 2008)

why did foley leave wwe for tna


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 2, 2008)

SilverCross said:


> if nothing else, it was great to see Jericho do his finisher right again...been so long since I've seen a correct lion tamer


He used it during their match at the PPV, too.



> why did foley leave wwe for tna


Because he got butthurt when Vince was yelling at him through the headset when he was an announcer.


----------



## Revan (Dec 2, 2008)

raykage said:


> why did foley leave wwe for tna



He got annoyed of Vince, and refused to get beat up more, he isn't a punching bag like he once was...(See On The Edge interview with Foley)

As for my vote 

Wrestler of the Year: Edge/Triple H, Cant decide
Match of the Year: Edge vs Undertaker back in Summerslam (loved that)
Supercard of the Year: Wrestlemania 24
OMG Moment of the Year(surprise return, match finish, or unbelievable spot): Edge return at Survivor Series
Female Wrestler of the Year: Micky James..Probably
Tag Team of the Year: DX (See sig)
Breakout Star of the Year: Edge (Storming into RAW and getting ass whooped)
TV Show of the Year: RAW
Announcer of the Year: JR
Comedy Moment/Segment of the Year: Santino's Brain-O-Meter at Batista
Best Babyface: John Cena
Best Heel: Edge
Most Overrated: John Cena
Most Underrated: Rey Mysterio
Best Promotion/Company: WWE
Feud of the Year: Edge v Undertaker, made my year


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 2, 2008)

The Juice Man said:


> Vince ego's was the reason the invasion. Vince wanted to bury WCW/ECW instead of having an entertaining storyline.



Ah yes, the infamous Invasion storyline. So much potential, and what a big fuckup it became. The Invasion storyline is what drove alot of fans away from the WWE, im sure of that. 

Anyway, I cant believe the WWE didn't pick Orton as one of the nominees in the "Superstar of the year" catergory. I know he was gone for a few months, but so was Cena. I would replace Batista with Orton. Batista didn't anything this year, but get title shot after title shot. He beat Cena, I give him that.

One more thing. Is it just me, or is RAW slowly becoming slightly a little bit more entertaining than Smackdown?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 2, 2008)

I used to love watching WWE. The actors were fantastic altough some were a little dodgy at some points. If you go on youtube and search Wrestling Bloopers you'll get what i mean. My favourite Wrestlers of the WWE Association are *Jeff Hardy*, *The Undertaker*, *Kane*, *Ray Masterio*, *Edge*, *The Brain Kendrick*, and *The Miz*. Thats not all of my favourites bit some of them, in no paticular order, although Jeff Hardy would be first if it was in an order. I recently stopped watchin wrestling cause i got a little bored of it. As i do with everything after a while. I think the fact that its acting did put me off a little bit the whole time i was watching it. I thought this years Wrestlemania was pretty cool though, i downloaded and watched the whole thing cause i missed it on the tv. I have never watched TNA but i trust that is just fake acting aswell so i don't think i ever will. The only reason I really would watch it is to see some of the old WWE Wrestlers. So thats it for my little story. ROCK ON HARDY!


----------



## RadishMan (Dec 2, 2008)

Deran Oburienu said:


> I have never watched TNA but i trust that is just fake acting aswell so i don't think i ever will. The only reason I really would watch it is to see some of the old WWE Wrestlers. So thats it for my little story. ROCK ON HARDY!



And people wonder why TNA pushes who they do.


----------



## SilverCross (Dec 2, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> He used it during their match at the PPV, too.



awesome, i never get to see PPVs...


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 3, 2008)

MVP's losing streak continues. I wonder where the WWE is going with this. Hopefully, they have plans for him.


----------



## RadishMan (Dec 3, 2008)

I can't recall a losing streak ever working out for someone. Has it?


----------



## koguryo (Dec 3, 2008)

Next thing you know they'll bring in MVP's Momma


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 3, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> I can't recall a losing streak ever working out for someone. Has it?


Jericho, but he was a face getting ready to turn heel(plus, he had already been on a losing streak before WCW decided to turn him  ).


----------



## Jimin (Dec 3, 2008)

I haven't watched this thing in a while. But I checked out some of their DVDs, they're really stepped it up. The HBK one was great. The manager one was entertaining.


----------



## Joe Cool (Dec 4, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> He used it during their match at the PPV, too.
> 
> 
> Because he got butthurt when Vince was yelling at him through the headset when he was an announcer.



Doesn't Vince do that all the time?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 4, 2008)

Joe Cool said:


> Doesn't Vince do that all the time?



From what I hear yes he does. Guess Foley just couldn't take it.


----------



## Joe Cool (Dec 4, 2008)

Chaos Ghost said:


> From what I hear yes he does. Guess Foley just couldn't take it.



"GET IT RIGHT FAT ASS!"

"FAT PEOPLE HAVE FEELINGS TOO, VINCE!

"HOW CAN YOU FEEL ANYTHING UNDER ALL THAT LARD?!"

"THAT'S IT! I CAN'T TAKE THIS CRAP ANYMORE!" *Foley pulls out Mr. Socko*

"GET THAT SHIT AWAY FROM ME!!!! SECURI-MmmMMmmm!!!! *Vince mumbles as Foley screams jibberish as he rams socko down his throat*


----------



## Dash (Dec 4, 2008)

Cena got his ass whooped last monday, way to go Y2J...and friends.


----------



## Joe Cool (Dec 4, 2008)

Dash said:


> Cena got his ass whooped last monday, way to go Y2J...and friends.



lol, it took 4 people to beat Cena's ass and he didn't even bleed. The man is impervious to pain. If anything next week he'll rape all 4 of them in a handicap match.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 4, 2008)

Joe Cool said:


> lol, it took 4 people to beat Cena's ass and he didn't even bleed. The man is impervious to pain. If anything next week he'll rape all 4 of them in a handicap match.



That makes me wonder, can you remember Cena ever blading? He's one of the only Main Eventers that doesn't just pour blood that I ca nthink of.


----------



## Broleta (Dec 4, 2008)

Chaos Ghost said:


> That makes me wonder, can you remember Cena ever blading? He's one of the only Main Eventers that doesn't just pour blood that I ca nthink of.



His I Quit match a few years ago with JBL was a _really_ bloody match from what I remember.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 4, 2008)

He got cut open hardway during the Rumble match with Umaga last year, which was pretty bloody too.



> lol, it took 4 people to beat Cena's ass and he didn't even bleed. The man is impervious to pain. If anything next week he'll rape all 4 of them in a handicap match.


It's not like they played "How many chairshots to the head does it take to crack Cena's skull open". About the worst thing he took was Orton's DDT and nobody bleeds from a DDT these days.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 4, 2008)

Broleta said:


> His I Quit match a few years ago with JBL was a _really_ bloody match from what I remember.



Never saw that much. Might have to DL it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 4, 2008)

Chaos Ghost said:


> That makes me wonder, can you remember Cena ever blading? He's one of the only Main Eventers that doesn't just pour blood that I ca nthink of.



he has bladed more then Batista and Orton have combined though


----------



## Rock Lee (Dec 4, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> MVP's losing streak continues. I wonder where the WWE is going with this. Hopefully, they have plans for him.



I don't think there is much they can do with a loser except take his job away.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 4, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> he has bladed more then Batista and Orton have combined though



True. Only time I really remember Tista leaking is when he and Edge did that lame double spear headbutt thing.

I've never seen the matches that Cena blades in and as for Orton, I know he bleed in the Hardcore match with Foley. Only time I can think of.


----------



## Dash (Dec 4, 2008)

Joe Cool said:


> lol, it took 4 people to beat Cena's ass and he didn't even bleed. The man is impervious to pain. If anything next week he'll rape all 4 of them in a handicap match.



Who cares he still got owned. Anyone that beats the shit out of Cena is okay in my book


----------



## RodMack (Dec 5, 2008)

For a moment, I thought Batista was gonna come out and save Cena. I had a feeling something was gonna happen to Cena on Raw after he gave Jericho that beatdown last week.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 5, 2008)

RodMack said:


> For a moment, I thought Batista was gonna come out and save Cena. I had a feeling something was gonna happen to Cena on Raw after he gave Jericho that beatdown last week.



Yeah, I totally expected Batista to come Warrioring his way out to save the day.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 5, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> I don't think there is much they can do with a loser except take his job away.



The WWE would be pretty dumb to release MVP. Honestly, he's beginning to lose steam, because of this losing streak he's been on. But he has potential.

Next week's RAW main event: Cena vs Team Priceless in a handicap match...I guarantee ya. When you've been watching wrestling for a long time, you eventually develop a six sense for predicting what will happen.


----------



## Broleta (Dec 5, 2008)

The beatdown this week was just setting up the odds against Cena for him to overcome at a later date, probably starting with this week's Raw. When you've been watching the Cena show for 3 years you start to develop a sixth... well it's just fucking obvious.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 5, 2008)

Or it could be just like almost every single babyface for the past 30 or so years.


----------



## SilverCross (Dec 5, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Or it could be just like almost every single babyface for the past 30 or so years.



WHAT?!?! you mean Cena WASN'T the first?!?!?!??! no way!!


----------



## Dash (Dec 5, 2008)

Oh yeah since when was Jericho a heel? I remember his comeback a year ago and was a babyface for a while. 

Personally I like him as a babyface and the Jericho-Cena rivalry is washed up like 2-3 years old.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 5, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Or it could be just like almost every single babyface for the past 30 or so years.



 Good comeback. You're definitly getting repped for that one.


----------



## RadishMan (Dec 5, 2008)

Dash said:


> Oh yeah since when was Jericho a heel? I remember his comeback a year ago and was a babyface for a while.
> 
> Personally I like him as a babyface and the Jericho-Cena rivalry is washed up like 2-3 years old.



*sigh*

His heel turn was brilliant really. Everyone whining about wanting the "cool" Jericho is exactly why he did it. They didn't respect him when he showed up as that Jericho, so why pander to the greasebags and disgustos (fans)?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 5, 2008)

Huh. The cage match was nice. Taker vs vs Big Show. Probably the highlight of the night for me, other than Khali getting his kiss. haha


----------



## RadishMan (Dec 5, 2008)

There was a cage match? Is that a weekly occurance now?


----------



## Sarun (Dec 5, 2008)

^^ Hopefully they will keep Hell in a Cell matches once a year or less.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 6, 2008)

It'd be better if they ditched the Elimination Chamber. HIAC is much better as a cage match when you have the right guys in there. I still hate the regular WWE cage match rules, though. What a buncha faggotry that shit is.

I srtill want War Games, though.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 6, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> It'd be better if they ditched the Elimination Chamber. HIAC is much better as a cage match when you have the right guys in there. I still hate the regular WWE cage match rules, though. What a buncha faggotry that shit is.
> 
> I srtill want War Games, though.



HIAC is great , but EC > Armageddon Hell in a Cell TBH

why would they do War Games when they have the Royal Rumble


----------



## RadishMan (Dec 6, 2008)

The Rumble is nothing like War Games though. It's just an extended Battle Royale. Not sure why the 'E won't do it, being it would be that "Spectacle" they craze. But WCW and all, I suppose. Certainly work if they had some really heated factions feuding and would've been better then these randomized Survivor Series matches...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 6, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> There was a cage match? Is that a weekly occurance now?



Seems to be. Tis the rage nao.


----------



## Dash (Dec 6, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> *sigh*
> 
> His heel turn was brilliant really. Everyone whining about wanting the "cool" Jericho is exactly why he did it. They didn't respect him when he showed up as that Jericho, so why pander to the greasebags and disgustos (fans)?



Hm...I guess you are right, I grew up watching him as a face so I prefer him that way. The Jericho-Stephanie saga back in the day was so hilarious 

Btw anyone have Smackdown vs Raw 09? Is it any good?


----------



## RadishMan (Dec 6, 2008)

The best part about Jericho's turn is it got to everybody in the IWC.

"This Jericho is boring. I miss the old Jericho that made fun of Stephanie hehe..."

When he turned to a mature "boring" heel BECAUSE the fans no sold his antics and instead sided with a liar and a scumbag. It's hilarious that people STILL don't get it.


----------



## SilverCross (Dec 6, 2008)

i actually like this Jericho, its been a nice change, not to say i didnt like him before, but hes done great with this new style.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 6, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> why would they do War Games when they have the Royal Rumble




War Games and the Rumble are nothing alike. At all.



> The best part about Jericho's turn is it got to everybody in the IWC.
> 
> "This Jericho is boring. I miss the old Jericho that made fun of Stephanie hehe..."
> 
> When he turned to a mature "boring" heel BECAUSE the fans no sold his antics and instead sided with a liar and a scumbag. It's hilarious that people STILL don't get it.


The best part about current heel Jericho is that now I can annoy all the HBK fans I know by calling him a lying asshole and they can't say anything back.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 6, 2008)

As stated before, War Games and Rumble are nothing alike. I think the match your thinking about is World War III or something like that (the one with the three rings of 20 wrestlers each.) As for War Games, I remmeber hearing that Trips wanted to bring it back for Survivor Series 2004 (may have been 05, anyway, the year it was Team Orton vs. Team Triple H) but it never happened.


----------



## SilverCross (Dec 6, 2008)

war games...those would be great...

but, yea, as a bret hart fan, the stuff Jericho brought up about HBK was just great


----------



## Rock Lee (Dec 6, 2008)

What was the purpose of hogan's ccw everyone knew rodman was going to win the whole thing.


----------



## SilverCross (Dec 7, 2008)

yea, rodman was one of 2 on there that i know have had "experience" in wrestling before that.


----------



## Carly (Dec 7, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> The best part about Jericho's turn is it got to everybody in the IWC.
> 
> "This Jericho is boring. I miss the old Jericho that made fun of Stephanie hehe..."
> 
> When he turned to a mature "boring" heel BECAUSE the fans no sold his antics and instead sided with a liar and a scumbag. It's hilarious that people STILL don't get it.



The fans are such dumbass fickle bitches. When jericho was a babyface and doing his antics they all sat on their hands and didn't give him one reaction. Then they bitch and say he needs to change back when he's a heel that doesn't try to entertain.

Maybe next time those fuckers will throw their grubby little hands in the air and mark for jericho like they were supposed to.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 7, 2008)

Fans are always going to be fickle, especially in this day and age with the information that readily available at their fingertips through the internet. Plus, Jericho's face run after he came back really did suck ass, so it's at least understandable why they didn't exactly cotton onto Chris.


----------



## SilverCross (Dec 7, 2008)

technically speaking, if people are upset with jericho right now, and what hes doing...then he's doing his job right, no matter what the reason, your not supposed to be happy with the heel.


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Dec 7, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> What was the purpose of hogan's ccw everyone knew rodman was going to win the whole thing.



I was thinking the same thing when I saw him.  Still there were some pretty good matches during the course of the show.


----------



## Jimin (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm pretty surprised Regal is the IC champ. But hes a great wrestler and I think its well earned. Hopefully, he'll at least be a main eventer at one point or another.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 8, 2008)

Let's be honest. The reason why Jericho wasnt over with the fans when he came back, was because he absolutely sucked. Seriously, he just wasn't that entertaining. Who knows where Jericho would be on the card, if he didnt go heel, and change up his gimmick. Cant really blame the fans from being fickle, with this one...


----------



## Death Note (Dec 8, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Let's be honest. The reason why Jericho wasnt over with the fans when he came back, was because he absolutely sucked. Seriously, he just wasn't that entertaining. Who knows where Jericho would be on the card, if he didnt go heel, and change up his gimmick. Cant really blame the fans from being fickle, with this one...



I agree totally with this. =)

The slammys are tonight, can't wait !


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 8, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Let's be honest. The reason why Jericho wasnt over with the fans when he came back, was because he absolutely sucked. Seriously, he just wasn't that entertaining. Who knows where Jericho would be on the card, if he didnt go heel, and change up his gimmick. Cant really blame the fans from being fickle, with this one...



True. When he came back, even I had a hard time finding him entertaining(promo wise that is, he's always epic in the ring.) But when he came down here and we saw him live, (I think it was week 2 or 3 of his comeback) people were marking out like it was 98 and they heard Glass Shatters. But then again, the crowd also gave Hardcore Holly really good pop.


----------



## Way-Man (Dec 8, 2008)

Dash said:


> Btw anyone have Smackdown vs Raw 09? Is it any good?


Yeah I have that game.  It's not all that good, but it's not all that bad.


----------



## Carly (Dec 8, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Let's be honest. The reason why Jericho wasnt over with the fans when he came back, was because he absolutely sucked. Seriously, he just wasn't that entertaining. Who knows where Jericho would be on the card, if he didnt go heel, and change up his gimmick. Cant really blame the fans from being fickle, with this one...



He was the same Jericho as he was in 2004 and 2005. The fans just expect every babyface to pedigree each other and bury the roster. The fans are so brainless.

"Me. want. title. match"  come on....classic.

I never really like who the fans go for anyway.


----------



## Jimin (Dec 8, 2008)

Question for you guys. Why was the WWE completely screwed over the newcomer whos a face? Those guys can never make it. All of the guys who made it after debuting tend to be heels. I mean, I can't remember them even giving a face much of a chance.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 8, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Question for you guys. Why was the WWE completely screwed over the newcomer whos a face? Those guys can never make it. All of the guys who made it after debuting tend to be heels. I mean, I can't remember them even giving a face much of a chance.



Cm punk says hi


----------



## Jimin (Dec 8, 2008)

^CM Punk was in ROH and TNA. I'm talking new people that just debuted on TV.


----------



## Death Note (Dec 8, 2008)

nWo said:


> Yeah I have that game.  It's not all that good, but it's not all that bad.



The game is alot better than '08, in my opinion.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 8, 2008)

Punk would still qualify for what you're talking about since he was only with TNA during the weekly PPV era and ROH had no TV when he was there.


----------



## Death Note (Dec 8, 2008)

Who do you all think is going to win the Superstar of the year award, or whatever you call it ?


----------



## RadishMan (Dec 8, 2008)

HHH...

Kozlov won breakout star of the year...


----------



## RodMack (Dec 9, 2008)

Good news everyone: Chris Jericho won Superstar of the Year.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 9, 2008)

RodMack said:


> Good news everyone: Chris Jericho won Superstar of the Year.



Absolutely smashing


----------



## RadishMan (Dec 9, 2008)

Jericho won? Suck on that Trips. Although if he truly wanted to be SOTY... I'm sure he would have...


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Dec 9, 2008)

Can't say I disagree with any of the Slammy winners, well except Kozlov of course. 

Wow, that was a pretty good three-hour special. There was some awkward time-wasting around the middle but otherwise not bad at all - usually these things are booked absolutely horribly, but they did an okay job. Sure the Cena/Edge main event fell apart but that was expected. They got me pumped for Mysterio/Punk too, finally the IC title's starting to feel kind of important.

But wow they've slacked off on booking Armageddon. We've only got five matches right now (and the ECW main event is that godawful Finlay/Hornswoggle vs. Mark Henry/Tony Atlas match) and it's only six days before the PPV. JBL/HBK isn't near ready for a match yet, but I wonder why it's so hard for them to announce Melina/Beth Phoenix already. That's an obvious one to put on the card.

Anyway this Cena/Jericho feud has been great so far, I hope they keep it going after this. If nothing else, they've gotta fill the time till Mania somehow


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 9, 2008)

I felt Evan Bourne should have won breakout star of the year. Other than that, I agree with all the decisions, especially Jericho winning the superstar of the year.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 9, 2008)

Yeah, RAW was pretty good. didn't fall asleep on it for once. Good matches throughout the show and decent segments that kept me awake. Jericho has owned 2008. I seriously thought around this time a year ago that Jericho would be in mid-card hell.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 9, 2008)

I don't really agree with Jericho winning Superstar of the Year for only not sucking in the second half of the year, but they just used it to put over the Cena feud, so meh.


----------



## RadishMan (Dec 9, 2008)

Word on the street is that Joey Styles punched JBL on the Iraq tour for his bullying shenanigians.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 9, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Word on the street is that Joey Styles punched JBL on the Iraq tour for his bullying shenanigians.



Speakin of the rage of Styles, is it me or did he look like he was going to kill that Alicia chick for saying "Maybe that's why you were takin off TV" or something to that effect. And that whole "Oh Mai Gawd!" segment was lame. Maybe next year JR will introduce the "Bah Gawd!!" award and Cole will hand out the "I've been doing this for a decade but I've still yet to show any real imporvment!!" award.

And btw, I like Cole w/ King. Hopefully they won't switch it up and have him and Stryker working together next week.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 9, 2008)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Speakin of the rage of Styles, is it me or did he look like he was going to kill that Alicia chick for saying "Maybe that's why you were takin off TV" or something to that effect. And that whole "Oh Mai Gawd!" segment was lame.


That whole segment was like a car crash, though Punk somewhat redeemed it by thanking Chuck Norris and Scotty Goldman. Having seen Alicia and DJ Faggy or whatever the fuck his name is last week, I have to say that I can't wait for the next Wellness Policy suspension.



> Maybe next year JR will introduce the "Bah Gawd!!" award and Cole will hand out the "I've been doing this for a decade but I've still yet to show any real imporvment!!" award.


Cole was damn good with JBL and Tazz, but moving him to the A show and basically making him a robot to pimp whatever Vince wants at that particular time has done more harm than good. And then there's King, who's become the worst color guy of any of the three brands(and has been since he came back in 2001) not helping him at all or trying to make the commentary flow like JBL and Tazz did.



> And btw, I like Cole w/ King. Hopefully they won't switch it up and have him and Stryker working together next week.


Striker would be a massive improvement over King.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 9, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Striker would be a massive improvement over King.




While true, I was making fun at the fact that the man can't keep a commentating partner (Tazz for a while, then JBL, then Coach, then Foley, now King) And while he is good, he's been the same for damn near his entire career. And while we're talking commentating, I think JBL the color guy is really overrated. IMO, a good color guy puts the guys in the ring over, not himself.


----------



## RadishMan (Dec 9, 2008)

Stryker is probably my favorite commentator going right now, if you don't count the revolving cast that does the PBP in Chikara/PWG.


----------



## SilverCross (Dec 9, 2008)

i still like King, but hes no where near as good as he was when he was a heel commentator...

jericho was also a good choice to win, yea, it was probably just to help push the feud, but its still better then triple H or Cena winning..


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 9, 2008)

Chaos Ghost said:


> And while he is good, he's been the same for damn near his entire career.


Disagree. How he was early on when starting out to when he and Tazz really started to mesh and when he and JBL started to mesh were entirely different.



> And while we're talking commentating, I think JBL the color guy is really overrated. IMO, a good color guy puts the guys in the ring over, not himself.


He did put the guys in the ring over. I'd say he was huge component in getting MVP as over as he was til they started jobbing him out.



> jericho was also a good choice to win, yea, it was probably just to help push the feud, but its still better then triple H or Cena winning..


While Hunter more than likely would've been a bad choice, I don't see how saying the guy who's been the brand ace for 3 years basically would have been worse than Jericho getting it. 

Meh, it's a worked award and I really shouldn't be putting much thought into this.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 9, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> He did put the guys in the ring over. I'd say he was huge component in getting MVP as over as he was til they started jobbing him out.




Saying a guy is good because he beat you (a la The Undertaker) isn't exactly putting the guy over imo. Come on, every other thing the man said was about himself and it was fucking annoying(though he did have some gems, like in the Matt Hardy-Gergogy Helms match when he said "Matt's throwing everything at him except his brother Jeff.) 

ECW disappointed me greatly tonight. I finally watch the damn show to see how good Jack Swagger is and he doesn't even wrestle!


----------



## RadishMan (Dec 9, 2008)

I haven't caught WWE programming since probably September, but is the Finlay/Henry still happening? I used to watch ECW normally, until that started being the main event each week.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 9, 2008)

Sorry, but using Taker as an example is really pointless since the guy is already massively over and JBL putting him over because he beat him went right along with JBL's character. Seriously, what the hell did you expect from an egomaniacal tough guy character like JBL on commentary? He's pretty much a throwback to guys like Jesse Ventura who did the exact same thing.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 9, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Sorry, but using Taker as an example is really pointless since the guy is already massively over and JBL putting him over because he beat him went right along with JBL's character. Seriously, what the hell did you expect from an egomaniacal tough guy character like JBL on commentary? He's pretty much a throwback to guys like Jesse Ventura who did the exact same thing.



The point I was trying to make is that when you watched Smackdown! it was less about the show and the matches going on and more about the shit he was talking, which is annoying. And I know other color guys like Ventura have done it too, and that just makes them equally annoying.


Yeah, Henry/Finlay is still going on. Tonight was a tag match between Henry and Atlas and Finlay and Hornswoggle.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 9, 2008)

He was the heel color guy, what the hell did you expect? Heenan, Ventura, and early Lawler were all the same damn way.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 10, 2008)

Chaos Ghost said:


> ECW disappointed me greatly tonight. I finally watch the damn show to see how good Jack Swagger is and he doesn't even wrestle!



go watch his extreme rules match on youtube


----------



## Carly (Dec 10, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> That whole segment was like a car crash, though Punk somewhat redeemed it by thanking Chuck Norris and Scotty Goldman. *Having seen Alicia and DJ Faggy or whatever the fuck his name is last week,* I have to say that I can't wait for the next Wellness Policy suspension.
> 
> 
> Cole was damn good with JBL and Tazz, but moving him to the A show and basically making him a robot to pimp whatever Vince wants at that particular time has done more harm than good. And then there's King, who's become the worst color guy of any of the three brands(and has been since he came back in 2001) not helping him at all or trying to make the commentary flow like JBL and Tazz did.
> ...



Wasn't that shit on ECW? Yeah i turned it off right after that and started watching House. I won't be watching ECW anytime soon.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 10, 2008)

Joey Styles Lays Out JBL With Punch During Overseas Tour
12/09/2008 by Bill Behrens 

PWINSIDER.COM is reporting that on the recent WWE tour of Iraq, WWE.com writer and former announcer, Joey Styles was the object of repeated harassment by JBL (John Layfield) with a lot of condescending comments and actions, including a report of JBL spilling a drink on Styles on purpose. 

JBL has a long history of these type of harassments. On another overseas tour he harassed Smackdown's Palmer Cannon (Brian Black)(Brian Mailhot) rsulting in Cannon flying himself home from the tour. 

After several days of this Styles finally went after JBL and wrestlers held them apart, but JBL & Styles broke free and Styles nailed JBL in the eye, busting him open and blackening it. It was reported that JBL had been drinking. 

Rumors that JBL screamed "Oh My God" while clutching his injured eye were likely just made up by me. 

I'm not sure why WWE management puts up with these harassments, but history has shown that that it has and likely will this time too.

 No comment!!!!


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 10, 2008)

Carly said:


> Wasn't that shit on ECW? Yeah i turned it off right after that and started watching House. I won't be watching ECW anytime soon.



thats a shame ECW has the best wrestling on tv, last nights show was an example of this


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Dec 10, 2008)

Yeah ECW is generally better than it was this week. They're aleady sorely missing Evan Bourne and now Jack Swagger not being in action led to a pretty poor show. Like I said they have a small roster but generally use it pretty well, though when neither of your two brightest upcoming stars are competing the show suffers.

Either way ECW is great as a developmental brand as it is right now. They can make some real stars, and while they give everyone a chance, the usually figure out pretty quick who to dump - Ricky Ortiz has disappeared recently, Gavin Spears got dumped pretty quick, and I don't doubt the same will happen to DJ Gabriel.



RadishMan said:


> I haven't caught WWE programming since probably September, but is the Finlay/Henry still happening? I used to watch ECW normally, until that started being the main event each week.



Yeah those two are having a Belfast Brawl at Armageddon that will hopefully end it. And for some reason they've booked Matt Hardy/Kozlov for Armageddon as well, it was kind of out of the blue. 

First time in ages they've had two ECW matches on a PPV card, discounting Night of Champions 08 since that was only really true because it was immediately after the Draft.



			
				Chaos Ghost said:
			
		

> Saying a guy is good because he beat you (a la The Undertaker) isn't exactly putting the guy over imo. Come on, every other thing the man said was about himself and it was fucking annoying(though he did have some gems, like in the Matt Hardy-Gergogy Helms match when he said "Matt's throwing everything at him except his brother Jeff.)


You don't remember? He'd constantly say "Matt Hardy's a main event waiting to happen" and "Gregory Helms is the WWE's best-kept secret" and some more things like that. Hell, he kept putting Smackdown as a whole over - "Smackdown is the crown jewel of the CW network, it's the cornerstone of the WWE" and so on. And then he'd hilariously hate on the Miz and Jimmy Wangyang too yet.

The guy was amazing on color commentary, though I'd still put Striker above him.


----------



## RadishMan (Dec 10, 2008)

JBL managed to put both heels and faces over, something I don't see face commentators doing.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 10, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> JBL managed to put both heels and faces over, something I don't see face commentators doing.



I dunno man. You guys bring up good arguements and points, but it just seems to me like the show was all about him when he called matches. I just think his real purpose in WWE should be as a heel GM or something.


----------



## RadishMan (Dec 10, 2008)

He did tend to focus on himself during it, which is good and bad IMO. Good because it kept with his character and it wasn't full of the commentators giving the faces a verbal BJ as is the case nowadays. Heel GM even if the "evil tyrant" gimmick is played out would be ideal. I love him on the mic, meh in the ring. So it gives me the JBL I want, without the one I don't. And honestly with Jericho and Orton as the heels of Raw, it would be a fine fit.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 10, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> He did tend to focus on himself during it, which is good and bad IMO. Good because it kept with his character and it wasn't full of the commentators giving the faces a verbal BJ as is the case nowadays. Heel GM even if the "evil tyrant" gimmick is played out would be ideal. I love him on the mic, meh in the ring. So it gives me the JBL I want, without the one I don't. And honestly with Jericho and Orton as the heels of Raw, it would be a fine fit.



I remember on one of the recent Smackdown vs. RAW games they had this epic storyline that involved JBL and Eric Bischoff creating a rival company and stealing talent. I always wanted to see that come to TV


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 11, 2008)

Quick question. Am I the only one who is not excited one bit about this Kizarny guy? Seriously, the WWE couldn't do better than this? I may be jumping to the conclusions, but I dont think he'll get over. He'll probably get the Snitsky treatment, pushed for a while, and then gets lost in the shuffle.


----------



## RadishMan (Dec 11, 2008)

Still hasn't debuted? I remember hearing about those vignettes on SD!, but that was quite some time ago...


----------



## Hellion (Dec 11, 2008)

Honestly the character intrigues me but from the spoilers he won't debut this week either


----------



## RodMack (Dec 11, 2008)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I remember on one of the recent Smackdown vs. RAW games they had this epic storyline that involved JBL and Eric Bischoff creating a rival company and stealing talent. I always wanted to see that come to TV


Yeah that was in Smackdown vs Raw 2006. Vince and Stone Cold became allies for a while. xD


----------



## Starrk (Dec 11, 2008)

JBL needs to go away.


----------



## Milly (Dec 11, 2008)

*Gene Snitsky RELEASED!!!*



> ANOTHER WWE RELEASE
> by Mike Johnson of PWINSIDER.COM @ 2008-12-11 15:23:52
> 
> 
> ...



Now to push Mike Knox, lol


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 11, 2008)

Stark said:


> JBL needs to go away.



Why he owns! [just not in the ring]


----------



## konohakartel (Dec 11, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Quick question. Am I the only one who is not excited one bit about this Kizarny guy? Seriously, the WWE couldn't do better than this? I may be jumping to the conclusions, but I dont think he'll get over. He'll probably get the Snitsky treatment, pushed for a while, and then gets lost in the shuffle.



ironically enough Edge is 1 of the guys who really likes him and wants to work with him..


----------



## Starrk (Dec 11, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> Why he owns! [just not in the ring]



I want him to own a bullet. To the head.

I lost all respect for him when he cut his hair short and blonde and shaved his 'stache.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 11, 2008)

Stark said:


> I want him to own a bullet. To the head.
> 
> I lost all respect for him when he cut his hair short and blonde and shaved his 'stache.



hey hey dont wish physical harm on the wrestlers now.


----------



## RadishMan (Dec 12, 2008)

LOL. Is that sarcastic? Doing the Nazi walk in Germany? His backstage antics? Nothing? But a minor haircut and he's the devil?


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Dec 12, 2008)

Let me guess

It's because JBL cut his hair after THE ATTITUDE ERA



konohakartel said:


> ironically enough Edge is 1 of the guys who really likes him and wants to work with him..


Well, that's mainly because he and Edge are childhood friends, along with Christian. They all grew up together and Edge is really excited about potentially having all three of them in the same place.

I'll give Kizarny a chance just because of that, but yeah he really needs to make a debut and do something already.


----------



## RadishMan (Dec 12, 2008)

According to the spoilers he had a dark match for tonight's episode.


----------



## Carly (Dec 13, 2008)

Is it me or is Jeff's front row of teeth fake? They're brighter than the rest of the teeth in his mouth and i think i could even see the line where his fake teeth end. Of course i was out of it when i saw this and i have HD on a nice sized TV. So this is like the first time i ever noticed this.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 13, 2008)

^You mean to tell me,that you actually pay attention to the color of the guy's teeth? Shit, I have HD also, and I havent noticed anything.


----------



## RadishMan (Dec 13, 2008)

Have you notice how cross-eyed HBK is with HD?

The years have not been kind to the Heartbreak Kid...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 13, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Have you notice how cross-eyed HBK is with HD?
> 
> The years have not been kind to the Heartbreak Kid...



I've never noticed you know. When I see HBK the only thing my eyes are drawn to are the facial hair and the hairline. Plus it looks like his eyes do that thing where you can't really see them too clearly(it's like his brow casts a big shadow over his actual eyes.)


I swear to God, sometimes I watch him and forget that he's the same Shawn Michales that basiclly tried to force JR to give him a BJ and the same HBK that accomplished his "boyhood dream"


----------



## Carly (Dec 13, 2008)

Shawn Michaels at his best.


----------



## konohakartel (Dec 13, 2008)

did any1 else see that weird promo right b4 the Primo/ Kendrick match/ it was right before Kendrick hit on the Bella twins..


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 13, 2008)

Carly said:


> Shawn Michaels at his best.


----------



## Element (Dec 13, 2008)

Hello everyone. I LOVE wrestling and before I make another post in this thread, am I welcomed to post here ?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 14, 2008)

Element said:


> Hello everyone. I LOVE wrestling and before I make another post in this thread, am I welcomed to post here ?



I personally don't see why not.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Dec 14, 2008)

Miz and Morrison beat Punk and Kofi at the live event in Ontario tonight to become Tag Team Champs: 

They did the same thing on the Europe trip last year with Londrick and Cade and Murdoch but then switched them back later on the trip. The fact that this is the night before a PPV means they're probably not doing it.

Odd, since this would have been good for Monday night, but whatever, Miz and Morrison carry the belts well and with the way they've been pushed lately it's only logical for them to have it.


----------



## RadishMan (Dec 14, 2008)

First time Kofi/Punk were seen together since the win?


----------



## Hellion (Dec 14, 2008)

LOL they are carrying around the Slammy.  The only reason that Punk and Kofi were given the Tag Titles because they lost thier single titles for no real reason.


----------



## RadishMan (Dec 14, 2008)

Clearly this was punishment for a wellness violation.

CM Punk was the likely culprit...


----------



## Hellion (Dec 14, 2008)

CM Punk would probably get fired if he every broke the wellness polcy


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 14, 2008)

Kaze said:


> CM Punk would probably get fired if he every broke the wellness polcy



Or killed by Linda's hired goons.


----------



## Broleta (Dec 14, 2008)

FUCK YEAH DIRT SHEET TAG CHAMPS.

BE JEALOUS.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 14, 2008)

Sooo anyone read Lance Storm's comments on Impact this past week? Just saw it on my other wrestling forum and figured I'd post it.



> TNA Questions
> December 12, 2008
> 
> To avoid this turning into a long rant I am simply going to ask a few of the questions that ran threw my mind this week while I watched Impact.
> ...


----------



## RadishMan (Dec 14, 2008)

Can't fathom why he still bothers to watch TNA given his gripes. I sure couldn't stomach it or WWE for the past few months. 18 minutes is sad, but Raw isn't much better. ECW is really the only show that has decent wrestling time. They might have 1 talking segment to open up, but that's it. Then again I'd take a promo over a Boogeyman squash.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Dec 14, 2008)

Counting up Smackdown on Friday it had about 38 minutes of wrestling, then again minus a few minutes for those mid-match commercial breaks.

Smackdown's really been shortening the overall match lengths lately though. Way too many 5-minute matches, and there's an overall lack of storylines as well. They're pushing a lot of guys at once, but when all you're doing is giving those guys some quickie wins it's not exactly effective. Plus they have this nice big meaty midcard and still they do nothing with the US title.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 14, 2008)

Yeah, i know. I thought Steph said she was going to make things juicy? At least the IC title is getting some long needed attention finally. Although i bet once this tourney is over and the Rey or Punk beat Regal for the belt that the IC title will once again be of no importance.


----------



## RadishMan (Dec 14, 2008)

Probably doing it more for the IC title DVD. They really should've had the finals earlier and the title match tonight.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 14, 2008)

I hate to sound like your average smark that complains when things dont go his way, but oh well, fuck it...

Am I the only one that realized that Regal had the IC title for a couple of weeks, and he did absolutely nothing. No feud, no match....nothing. Seriously, what did he do. I thought the WWE did the right thing by giving him the belt, and putting Layla by his side, but then it all went downhill. He didnt do a damn thing as champ. They wasted his title run. 9 times outta 10, he's gonna lose the belt to Punk. The WWE did a poor job with this one. Like I said,I hate to sound like one of those internet smark losers, who complain at every single thing the WWE does, but I have to be honest.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 14, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I hate to sound like your average smark that complains when things dont go his way, but oh well, fuck it...
> 
> Am I the only one that realized that Regal had the IC title for a couple of weeks, and he did absolutely nothing. No feud, no match....nothing. Seriously, what did he do. I thought the WWE did the right thing by giving him the belt, and putting Layla by his side, but then it all went downhill. He didnt do a damn thing as champ. They wasted his title run. 9 times outta 10, he's gonna lose the belt to Punk. The WWE did a poor job with this one. Like I said,I hate to sound like one of those internet smark losers, who complain at every single thing the WWE does, but I have to be honest.



I'm holding out hope that a Punk/Rega lfeud will actually go somewhere.

Say, is the Punk/Rey match done yet?


----------



## Hellion (Dec 14, 2008)

Yep Punk Won.  Also Regal has had a virus thus his absence from TV his last TV appearance you can clearly see he looked flushed.


----------



## RadishMan (Dec 14, 2008)

Hopefully they have an actual feud and not Punk winning the gold. I love Punk, but if that was the plan... they should've had him win it off Santino. Plus... he needs a feud.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Dec 14, 2008)

JEFF HARDY IS THE NEW WWE CHAMPION.

Finally pulled the trigger. Another short title reign for Edge though, that's a shame.


----------



## RadishMan (Dec 14, 2008)

Makes me wonder why they even gave it to him. Congrats to Jeff, but hopefully this won't result in a short reign then back to HHH. Hopefully it holds it until at LEAST Mania...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 14, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Makes me wonder why they even gave it to him. Congrats to Jeff, but hopefully this won't result in a short reign then back to HHH. Hopefully it holds it until at LEAST Mania...



Hope so too. Not a Jeff fan at all, but seeing him against Edge is always good imo and maybe if they do it at Mania that will up the excitement.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 14, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Makes me wonder why they even gave it to him. Congrats to Jeff, but hopefully this won't result in a short reign then back to HHH. Hopefully it holds it until at LEAST Mania...



So HHH doesn't look "weak". The man needs to get over himself already. He needs to realize all of this will end and he still won't be anywhere near as good as Austin/Hogan or Rock's career's.

Anyways, congrats to Jeff. You earned it, man. Just remember to refuse and keep refusing when HHH demands the title back.


----------



## RadishMan (Dec 14, 2008)

I would honestly like to see him defend it successfully against HHH @ WM, finally showing that he belongs. I only skimmed the results of tonight but I believe he pinned Edge after a pedigree.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 15, 2008)

Edge got Pedigreed and Jeff broke the pin up with a Swanton and pinned Edge.

Pretty good show tonight, although I missed most of Hardy/Kozlov because Hooters' lost the damn feed and didn't get it back til after the match was over with. Oh, Batista/Orton was disappointing as hell. Why in the world did Batista go over when they're apparently trying to establish Legacy? Jeff winning wasn't much of a surprise considering how much they've been teasing it, but giving it away on a throwaway show like this makes no sense. Running Edge/Hardy at WM 25 and watching it do big business would seem more likely a move than doing it here, but whatever. Also, the less said about the Khali segment, the better...

Henry/Finlay, Rey/Punk, and Cena/Jericho were the best matches on this show that I saw.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 15, 2008)

Ah, meant to watch that. 

Congrats to Jeff. Took long enough though. 

Although, I did prefer it when HHH was the champ. 

But, wrestling isn't the same anymore. I always loved the Attitude Era meself.


----------



## Buzz Killington (Dec 15, 2008)

I would've liked for them to hold off until Mania, as that would make it more impactful, especially if he had won the Rumble or an Elimination Chamber leading up to it, but this works too. Though I get the feeling HHH will likely take it back at or before Mania, and he may be a transitional champion. 

One good thing, though: given his matches and spots at the beginning of the year, I was ready to make him my choice for MVP of 2008, but his Wellness violation disqualified him from the running. I said, "Unless he manages to win the title before the year is over, I can't give it to him". (I disqualified Morrison on similar grounds last year). Now I can feel good about reinstating him.

Now, Jeff has won the WWE, Intercontinental, Tag Team, European, Hardcore, AND Light Heavyweight Championships throughout his career. Nobody else has done so (HHH and HBK didn't win the Hardcore or Light/Cruiser, while RVD has won everything except the Euro and Light/Cruiser).


----------



## Starrk (Dec 15, 2008)

Genibus Nitito Canus said:


> But, wrestling isn't the same anymore. I always loved the Attitude Era meself.



The Attitude Era died when Vince bought-out WCW.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Dec 15, 2008)

Finally, Jeff Hardy now a new WWE Champion. I've been rooting him to be the new champion for months and I kept saying every time, every PPVs that was final shot. During half of the match, I was extremely nervous that like other fans wanted to see Jeff Hardy win the title so badly. Now his year is now his year. Thank you Jeff and thank you lord.


----------



## Jimin (Dec 15, 2008)

I can't believe they gave Jeff hardy the title. I'm in shock.


----------



## Broleta (Dec 15, 2008)

Fuck yes, I marked out when Jeff won.



Rated R Superstar said:


> I hate to sound like your average smark that complains when things dont go his way, but oh well, fuck it...
> 
> Am I the only one that realized that Regal had the IC title for a couple of weeks, and he did absolutely nothing. No feud, no match....nothing. Seriously, what did he do. I thought the WWE did the right thing by giving him the belt, and putting Layla by his side, but then it all went downhill. He didnt do a damn thing as champ. They wasted his title run. 9 times outta 10, he's gonna lose the belt to Punk. The WWE did a poor job with this one. Like I said,I hate to sound like one of those internet smark losers, who complain at every single thing the WWE does, but I have to be honest.


Regal has been sick for the last month. His fued with Punk should be good.


----------



## RodMack (Dec 15, 2008)

Wow, so Jeff Hardy Hardy finally won the big one, huh?


----------



## Broleta (Dec 15, 2008)

Anyone noticed that the WWE Divas have been using a lot of TNA main eventer's finishing moves lately? Michelle McDrool done the Styles Clash last night. I raged.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 15, 2008)

Who cares? McCool sucks ass, anyway.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 15, 2008)

I have a question,Why do I just dislike Michelle McCool?  I mean before the styles clash thing.  I mean she is decent in the ring, but there is just something about her that just rubs me the wrong way. 

I am not stupid and I know a part of me hates her because she is dating the undertaker, and I am getting a HHH/Steph type of hate.  But I like the Undertaker, so why all the disdain for his chick


----------



## Broleta (Dec 15, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Who cares? *McCool sucks ass*, anyway.


That's why I raged.



Kaze said:


> I have a question,Why do I just dislike Michelle McCool?  I mean before the styles clash thing.  I mean she is decent in the ring, but there is just something about her that just rubs me the wrong way.
> 
> I am not stupid and I know a part of me hates her because she is dating the undertaker, and I am getting a HHH/Steph type of hate.  But I like the Undertaker, so why all the disdain for his chick



Do you like Nattie? She's went over her clean quite a few times. IMO Maryse is much better than McDrool as well, yet she's defeated her clean god knows how many times.

I don't really see a reason for her monster push other than dating the Taker, she seems very average in the ring/on the mic at best and is by far not the hottest.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 15, 2008)

I love Nattie, when she did the scream in her entrance I was hooked. don't know why.  Actually I like most of the diva's aside from Melina and Candice/Michelle McCool, and .  Candice because she looks horrible after that nose surgery, and her wrestling got worse after it. Melina because she makes everything so over the top, I change the channel when she does her entrance because that shit is just ridiculous.


----------



## Broleta (Dec 15, 2008)

Kaze said:


> I love Nattie, when she did the scream in her entrance I was hooked. don't know why.  Actually I like most of the diva's aside from Melina and Candice/Michelle McCool, and .  Candice because she looks horrible after that nose surgery, and her wrestling got worse after it. Melina because she makes everything so over the top, I change the channel when she does her entrance because that shit is just ridiculous.



I'm the same for the most part. Although Melina has been growing on me since she turned face a while ago and Kelly Kelly sucks IMO.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 15, 2008)

I like Kelly Kelly because she shares my last name and if we got married it would be Kelly Kelly Kelley or KKK, which would be great in an African American home


----------



## RadishMan (Dec 15, 2008)

It's nice to see I'm not the only one who feels that way about McCool. The other board I frequent is in love with her and started a petition due to the banning of her old move.

Also...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 15, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> It's nice to see I'm not the only one who feels that way about McCool. The other board I frequent is in love with her and started a petition due to the banning of her old move.
> 
> Also...



Haha, good show old sport. I personally dislike McCool (one reason being that I hate generic blonde chicks. Kelly, her, Maryse, keep em all.) I'll take Victoria, Nattie, Melina, Beth, and good Lord almighty give me some Mickie! 

Another thing that has turned me against McCool is that she looks like she hasn't eaten in since he's been champ. Dammit woman, take a second to get off Taker and eat a fucking sandwich of something!!


----------



## RadishMan (Dec 15, 2008)

Yeah it was so apparent when she wore the belt around her waist... a sandwich would not hurt! She is beyond generic yeah, and while haven't seen SD! in ages... I recall during the early Maryse feud that she was generally unover.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 15, 2008)

Mickie James is hands down the Hottest Diva, and I ain't saying that just because I have seen her nether regions either   she is just gorgeous to me


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 15, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Mickie James is hands down the Hottest Diva, and I ain't saying that just because I have seen her nether regions either   she is just gorgeous to me



Why am I the only fan on the net to have not seen these famed regions?

I'm finding em when I get home.


----------



## Broleta (Dec 15, 2008)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Why am I the only fan on the net to have not seen these famed regions?
> 
> I'm finding em when I get home.



Just search "Mickie James Roast Beef" on google images with safe search off


----------



## GunningForGlory (Dec 15, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> I can't believe they gave Jeff hardy the title. I'm in shock.



jeff Hardy?! 

i miss epic backlash 2000 main event


----------



## Hellion (Dec 15, 2008)

Broleta said:


> Just search "Mickie James Roast Beef" on google images with safe search off



She is a little meaty down there. I am surprised we didn't see more when she use to wear those skirts


----------



## RadishMan (Dec 15, 2008)

She needs to again!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 15, 2008)

Hmm, quite meaty indeed. But that's how I like em 

I'm curious to see who's gonna got to MITB this year. My hopes are that Teh Kendrick or Shelton wins.


----------



## RadishMan (Dec 15, 2008)

Some have suggested MVP breaks his streak @ WM in MITB... except for that whole qualifyer and all...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 15, 2008)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> jeff Hardy?!
> 
> i miss epic backlash 2000 main event




Rock/HHH?



> Some have suggested MVP breaks his streak @ WM in MITB... except for that whole qualifyer and all...


Oh, that's easy. Just have MVP win via countout or DQ and have either him or someone else state afterwards that it's written in his contract that winning like that doesn't count and it has to be by either pinfall, submission, or the stips of the gimmick match like ladder matches or Last Man Standing matches.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Dec 16, 2008)

Or they could just have him inserted in the match some other way.

It's the WWE, you should know by know that the rules only count when it's convenient


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 16, 2008)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Or they could just have him inserted in the match some other way.
> 
> It's the WWE, you should know by know that the rules only count when it's convenient


Eh, that's pro wrestling in general, though.


----------



## The Juice Man (Dec 16, 2008)

Congrats to Jeff Hardy for becoming the 7th Grand Slam champion.


----------



## SilverCross (Dec 16, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Eh, that's pro wrestling in general, though.



TNA is terrible about it...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 16, 2008)

Did anyone else catch Matt Stryker's reference to that movie "The Wrestler" tonight? I thought it was kinda weird. And while we're on the topic, does anyone plan on seeing it? It has Mickey Rourke.


----------



## RadishMan (Dec 16, 2008)

Yeah I'll see it, but I think people are insane in the thought process that this movie will sudden make people respect the sport if they didn't already.

ROH is coming to Houston in April. I live in Oklahoma. I must go!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 16, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Yeah I'll see it, but I think people are insane in the thought process that this movie will sudden make people respect the sport if they didn't already.
> 
> ROH is coming to Houston in April. I live in Oklahoma. I must go!



I personally just wanna see The Cat again.


And btw your sig speaks the truth brotha!


----------



## Michael Lucky (Dec 18, 2008)

Jeff Hardy, WWE Champion ftw


----------



## Stephen (Dec 18, 2008)

About damn time

Jeff Hardy new champ,I know I'm 4 or 5 days late but congrats man you finally reached the top of the mountain.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 18, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Mickie James is hands down the Hottest Diva, and I ain't saying that just because I have seen her nether regions either   she is just gorgeous to me



Horseface Mickie...The hotest`diva? Yeah...right. Dont make me laugh, man. 

I love Mickie. She's cute, but lets be honest. She has a bit of a donkey like facial features. Since you've brought up divas, let me say this...

Stephanie Mcmahon and Trish in the year 2000>>>>All!




Anyway, Matt did a blog on myspace page, talking about how him and jeff are the first tag team champs to hold the heavyweight titles at the same time....Silly ol Matt. Doesnt he know that his so called hw title, is just a glorified IC title, for wrestlers who cant hang with the top dogs?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 18, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Horseface Mickie...The hotest`diva? Yeah...right. Dont make me laugh, man.
> 
> I love Mickie. She's cute, but lets be honest. She has a bit of a donkey like facial features. Since you've brought up divas, let me say this...
> 
> ...



Seriously guy? Steph? No fiucking way man.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 18, 2008)

Dude, Im telling you.Stephanie in the year 2000, during the mcmahon-hemsley regime, when she wore skimpy little miniskirts, was a fucking godess.....Dont make me post the pics.
.
edit: steph was better looking, in 2000,but mickie has a better body, by far.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 18, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Dude, Im telling you.Stephanie in the year 2000, during the mcmahon-hemsley regime, when she wore skimpy little miniskirts, was a fucking godess. Dont make me post the pics.



Post em. Mickie is still better


----------



## RadishMan (Dec 18, 2008)

I thought Steph was really good looking during her 2002/3ish GM days. Mickie is amazing though. She's not the stereotypically skinny blonde. A lot like Molly. Now she was a fox...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 18, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> I thought Steph was really good looking during her 2002/3ish GM days. Mickie is amazing though. She's not the stereotypically skinny blonde. A lot like Molly. Now she was a fox...



Mooly always looked too innocent to me. One reason I like Mickie, is that she has this look like you'll give you the best sex of your life bar none.

Which is similar to the reason why I like Nattie and Victoria


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 19, 2008)

Nattie has the biggest butt of the divas, hands down.

edit: i just finished doing some "research". chaos ghost, you're right.Mickie is better looking than 2000 steph. however, mickie aint got shit on trish in 2000. That's fucking undeniable.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 19, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Nattie has the biggest butt of the divas, hands down.
> 
> edit: i just finished doing some "research". chaos ghost, you're right.Mickie is better looking than 2000 steph. however, mickie aint got shit on trish in 2000. That's fucking undeniable.



Why do you think I didn't bring Trish up? I'm not gonna fight a battle I know you'll win. And saying something, because blondes aren't really my thing.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 19, 2008)

Stephanie has nothing on Mickie, for the simple fact that she has a white mom butt


----------



## RodMack (Dec 19, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Anyway, Matt did a blog on myspace page, talking about how him and jeff are the first tag team champs to hold the heavyweight titles at the same time....Silly ol Matt. Doesnt he know that his so called hw title, is just a glorified IC title, for wrestlers who cant hang with the top dogs?


I kinda find it sad that they never put Matt Hardy with the top guys. I always feel like WWE treats him like shit.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 19, 2008)

^I agree. Matt just doesnt connect with the fans like jeff does.Who know, maybe next year, Matt will finally break through the glass ceiling.


----------



## RadishMan (Dec 19, 2008)

I also thought Johnny Ace hated Matt?

Also...

Remember Superstars? The weekend show from back when?

It's coming back... to WGN.


----------



## IceColdBeer (Dec 19, 2008)

Haven't watched wrestling in quite a few months can someone bring me up to speed with what's going on? Who's champion and who did he beat to become one? Some great matches that i missed ? Great promos? Stuff like that


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 19, 2008)

IceColdBeer said:


> Haven't watched wrestling in quite a few months can someone bring me up to speed with what's going on? Who's champion and who did he beat to become one? Some great matches that i missed ? Great promos? Stuff like that



Cena is the WHC [no its not a spinner]- he beat Jericho in 2 Really great matches, after returning form severe neck injury.

Jeff Hardy is the WWE champ on Smackdown- he beat Edge in a Triple threat Fans are split on whether this is good or bad

Matt hardy is the ECW champion- he beat Mark Henry for it, matt has been a fighting champion, his matches with Finlay and Evan Bourne are considered 2 of the best of the year

Great matches- Boy have u missed out, Edge vs taker HITC, HBK vs Flair retirment match, Cena vs Jericho, Cena vs HHH, Cena vs Batista, CM punk vs Morrison, CM punk Vs Kane, Chavo Vs Evan Bourne [a favorite of mine], Rey Mysterio Vs Evan Bourne, any of the HBK vs Jericho matches, And Kofi Kingston vs Shelton Benjamin


Great promos- just type in these names Jericho, Edge, CM punk, JBL, and Flair, and then promo's and u will get ur answer


----------



## Broleta (Dec 19, 2008)

IceColdBeer said:


> Haven't watched wrestling in quite a few months can someone bring me up to speed with what's going on? Who's champion and who did he beat to become one? Some great matches that i missed ? Great promos? Stuff like that


Jeff Hardy just won the WWE Championship last Sunday at Armageddon by defeating Edge and Triple H in a triple threat match.
Cena won the WWE WHC at Survivor Series last month by defeating Chris Jericho.
Sting has been TNA WHC since October when he defeated Samoa Joe in the main event of Bound For Glory.

Other than Jeff winning the title, nothing eventful has happened recently IMO.


----------



## IceColdBeer (Dec 19, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> Cena is the WHC [no its not a spinner]- he beat Jericho in 2 Really great matches, after returning form severe neck injury.



How is Cena doing these days I used to have mixed feelings about him when all he did was come out do his silly marine salute and trying to suck up to the fans. Always respected him tho' the guys works his ass off 



Zen-aku said:


> Jeff Hardy is the WWE champ on Smackdown- he beat Edge in a Triple threat Fans are split on whether this is good or bad.



Damn even tho' I like Hardy Edge is a personal favourite of mine so I guess this sucks. Did he have a good run with the belt at least?



Zen-aku said:


> Matt hardy is the ECW champion- he beat Mark Henry for it, matt has been a fighting champion, his matches with Finlay and Evan Bourne are considered 2 of the best of the year.




Matt is great another personal favourite of mine I'm glad he has a World Title even if it's a minor one 



Zen-aku said:


> Great matches- Boy have u missed out, Edge vs taker HITC, HBK vs Flair retirment match, Cena vs Jericho, Cena vs HHH, Cena vs Batista, CM punk vs Morrison, CM punk Vs Kane, Chavo Vs Evan Bourne [a favorite of mine], Rey Mysterio Vs Evan Bourne, any of the HBK vs Jericho matches, And Kofi Kingston vs Shelton Benjamin
> .



I've seen Flair vs HBK it was such a great match , very emotional and the send off Flair received the following night was great aswell .I've gotta see if i can  find some of these other matches



Zen-aku said:


> Great promos- just type in these names Jericho, Edge, CM punk, JBL, and Flair, and then promo's and u will get ur answer



As exepcted :xzaru


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 19, 2008)

HBK/Jericho from Unforgiven sucked some serious ass. In fact, so did HHH/Cena from Night of Champions.

Also, no mention of the fantastic Matt Hardy/Mark Henry match from ECW in August? FOR SHAME!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 19, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> HBK/Jericho from Unforgiven sucked some serious ass. In fact, so did HHH/Cena from Night of Champions.
> 
> Also, no mention of the fantastic Matt Hardy/Mark Henry match from ECW in August? FOR SHAME!



Unforgiven was....the......non-sactioned match correct?


----------



## RodMack (Dec 19, 2008)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Unforgiven was....the......non-sactioned match correct?


Yeah, it was "non-sanctioned".


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 19, 2008)

RodMack said:


> Yeah, it was "non-sanctioned".



Yeah, that one wasn't that great.


----------



## RadishMan (Dec 19, 2008)

Why do you guys think it was 'unsanctioned'?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 19, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Why do you guys think it was 'unsanctioned'?



Results from Unforgiven


03 3 Shawn Michaels defeated Chris Jericho in an Unsanctioned match 26:53


----------



## RadishMan (Dec 19, 2008)

That's a fan edit. It was unsanctioned. Or supposedly was. Either way... it NEVER happen.

NEVER.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 20, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> That's a fan edit. It was unsanctioned. Or supposedly was. Either way... it NEVER happen.
> 
> NEVER.



Oh I get it now oyu clever dog. Since it was un-sanctioned it never truly happened. Hoho, clever boy you 

I remember Jarrett and Booker had one of those in WCW and they made a point t oturn out the lights in the arena and have the show "go-off" before it took place.


----------



## RadishMan (Dec 22, 2008)

IceColdBeer said:


> Haven't watched wrestling in quite a few months can someone bring me up to speed with what's going on? Who's champion and who did he beat to become one? Some great matches that i missed ? Great promos? Stuff like that



Obviously now is the time to watch since it's the Road to Mania. Kinda interested in what they're doing now with the title. 4 matches tomorrow (tonight) and then a fatal four way. I'm guessing the four way won't be next week, unless they do a Raw as they usually do a best of for the New Years week, but since they aired the Troops special outside of X-Mas week who knows. And Batista better be selling (i.e. not showing up/wrestling) the punt from last week. How anyone can hate Orton for potentially causing Batista to not wrestle... beyond my comprehension.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 22, 2008)

Those DX Christmas skits made me lol


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 22, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Those DX Christmas skits made me lol



As did I. I'm shocked that they aired it though; it actually references Triple H losing a match.

EDIT: Mickie? Melina? Layla? All in one match? Bah Gawd!!!


----------



## Starrk (Dec 22, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> How anyone can hate Orton



It's impossible, he's adorably awesome.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 22, 2008)

Stark said:


> It's impossible, he's adorably awesome.



So awesome that they want him as a face after the Legacy angle. And is it me or are Melina nad Mickie kinda touchy feely tonight? Not that I'm complaining, but I hope there starting a lesbo angle.


----------



## Starrk (Dec 22, 2008)

To be honest, I absolutely despise the Diva matches.

They're just glorified bimbos, so there's no need for athletic prowess.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 22, 2008)

Stark said:


> To be honest, I absolutely despise the Diva matches.
> 
> They're just glorified bimbos, so there's no need for athletic prowess.



It's still entertaining, seeing those yummy bodies do yummy things to each other. And not to mention the fact that some of them can actualy, you know, wrestler.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 22, 2008)

Trish's Breast are alot bouncier without the implants


----------



## RadishMan (Dec 22, 2008)

Kinda hoping Orton wins the Rumble. If Batista returns during the Rumble after Orton does all the work (i.e. Bret/Austin) I will not be pleased.

Unless Orton beat him, then I'd buy the DVD.

Also, SD! this week equals win.


I'm actually gonna tune in... okay Youtube it after Canada sees it.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 23, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Trish's Breast are alot bouncier without the implants



True. Seems she lost some of her yummy ass too.Oh well. Still hot


----------



## Hellion (Dec 23, 2008)

Why is that so damn sexy ?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 23, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Why is that so damn sexy ?



I wish Maryse was a redhead or brunette. The blonde makes her hawtness seem too generic.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 23, 2008)

LOL That gif, made me look up her PB pics


----------



## DarkBD337 (Dec 23, 2008)

Did you guys see when Cena got a boner during his match with trish last night?? 

song.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 23, 2008)

Stark said:


> It's impossible, he's adorably awesome.



Trust me its not that hard,


----------



## RadishMan (Dec 23, 2008)

DarkBD337 said:


> Did you guys see when Cena got a boner during his match with trish last night??
> 
> song.



Well... it's Trish!

That and it happens a lot with jeans.

It has nothing on Renee Dupree's never ending one though.


----------



## RodMack (Dec 23, 2008)

Just so you guys know, I was in attendance at the Supershow yesterday in Toronto.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 23, 2008)

Maryse has the prettiest face out of the current generation of divas, in my opinion. Last week on smackdown, when she got in mccools face, and started doing those hand gestures, there was something so fucking sexy about that. I believe that gif is from last week, am i right?

Anyone noticed that orton got cheered like a god, last night? Cant really blame em,orton is the man.

Oh, and Radish, you got your wish....Batista is gonna be gone for 6 to eight months. Christmas came early for you, it seems.


----------



## SilverCross (Dec 24, 2008)

not that im complaining, but whats the problem with him? why so long?


----------



## RodMack (Dec 24, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Maryse has the prettiest face out of the current generation of divas, in my opinion. Last week on smackdown, when she got in mccools face, and started doing those hand gestures, there was something so fucking sexy about that. I believe that gif is from last week, am i right?
> 
> Anyone noticed that orton got cheered like a god, last night? Cant really blame em,orton is the man.
> 
> Oh, and Radish, you got your wish....Batista is gonna be gone for 6 to eight months. Christmas came early for you, it seems.


Well in Toronto the heels are more popular, and the majority of Torontonians despise Cena.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 24, 2008)

SilverCross said:


> not that im complaining, but whats the problem with him? why so long?



I think it's something hamstring related.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 24, 2008)

This pic always makes me laugh. It pretty much sums up Virgil's popularity in and importance to the business...



Ladies and gentleman, I present to you all, without a doubt, the worst moment in wrestling history. This moment is so bad, it makes mae young giving birth to a hand look like tame. You wouldnt even see some shit like this during the attitude era. Thou shall not kill. Thou shall not steal. Tho shal not fuck.........with ROBOCOP!!!!!!.....

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGUJYLDgR8k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Broleta (Dec 24, 2008)

I hope that's sarcastic Superstar! Robocop was better than Eddie winning the belt!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 24, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> This pic always makes me laugh. It pretty much sums up Virgil's popularity in and importance to the business...



You know, you can tell that your fail in the business when you don't have a flashy ring name of your own, just (not so) clever references to bookers and such. And while on the subject of the suckitude that is Virgil, did the man ever win a match aside from that one against Ted Sr.?


----------



## RadishMan (Dec 24, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Oh, and Radish, you got your wish....Batista is gonna be gone for 6 to eight months. Christmas came early for you, it seems.



I heard the news, but the Cena stuff has left me skeptical. Skeptical that it's all a ruse so he can win the Rumble. But if not hopefully we get Orton/Cena as the main event. The match we were robbed of last year. But Orton really is fitting into his role, so it might be best that it didn't happen until now.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 25, 2008)

Just got the History of the IC DVD for christmas. Good shit. A lot of matches i never saw before like that Orton/Edge IC title match which was really, really fuckin good. Shame the crowd shat on it most of the time. So far best match on the DVD is Bret/Bulldog.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 25, 2008)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Just got the History of the IC DVD for christmas. Good shit. A lot of matches i never saw before like that Orton/Edge IC title match which was really, really fuckin good. Shame the crowd shat on it most of the time. So far best match on the DVD is Bret/Bulldog.



Edge vs. Orton you say? 

I know what I'm going to download


----------



## RadishMan (Dec 26, 2008)

I recall a lot of people hated it because it was slow for the first 20 minutes and then a bunch of nearfalls. Which is basically how all his title defenses seemed to be at that time.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 26, 2008)

Edge vs Orton? Are you talking about that match they had on RAW? If so, that match absolutely sucked. I remember that match. It didnt last that long.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 26, 2008)

speakin of, does anyone remember a cage match between Edge and Jericho on a RAW around 03? I heard people talking about it in my other forum and I was curious.


----------



## RadishMan (Dec 26, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Edge vs Orton? Are you talking about that match they had on RAW? If so, that match absolutely sucked. I remember that match. It didnt last that long.



Certainly you're not referring to the one during the Rated RKO era? 

The match in question was the end of Orton's IC title reign. They also had a rematch the following night (or week) which Orton lost, won a chance at the big belt and we know what happened there.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 26, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Certainly you're not referring to the one during the Rated RKO era?


That match was FUCKING AWESOME! I may not think much of Edge when he isn't in a gimmick match or facing Cena, but he fuckin' brought it for that match with Orton.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 26, 2008)

Another recent topic of discussion i wanna bring up here is "Would a Jericho/Edge feud work?" Now on paper that fuckin own and the matches would be off the charts, but really, that would mean one of them has to go face, and that's a huge no no as of now.


----------



## Broleta (Dec 26, 2008)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Another recent topic of discussion i wanna bring up here is "Would a Jericho/Edge feud work?" Now on paper that fuckin own and the matches would be off the charts, but really, that would mean one of them has to go face, and that's a huge no no as of now.



Jericho turning would be good. RAW doesn't really have a clear main event face right now. HBK is getting some heel heat because of the stupid storyline with JBL, Cena is Cena, Punk and Rey have been dropped to the midcard and Batista is out injured.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 26, 2008)

Uh, RAW does have a clear main-event face and his name is John Cena. There really is no debate about this.


----------



## Broleta (Dec 26, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Uh, RAW does have a clear main-event face and his name is John Cena. There really is no debate about this.


I disagree but even so 1 isn't enough in my opinion compared to the amount of clear heels (JBL, Orton + Legacy, Jericho).


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 26, 2008)

^Meh.I love Cena and all, but I rather let someone else be the face of RAW. He's been the face of RAW for a long time now. I would love for someone else to be the face of RAW, but seriously, there isnt anybody on RAW who can do that. So I guess we're stuck with Cena.

And just for the record, I'll be damned if Batista became the face of RAW.That's the last thing I'd want. He's stale.


----------



## Broleta (Dec 26, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> And just for the record, I'll be damned if Batista became the face of RAW.That's the last thing I'd want. He's stale.



What are you talking about man. His promos are cutting edge.

You mess with the bull

You get da *HORN*


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 26, 2008)

Broleta said:


> I disagree but even so 1 isn't enough in my opinion compared to the amount of clear heels (JBL, Orton + Legacy, Jericho).


I don't really see how there's any disagreement about this since Cena is the biggest face and the biggest star on RAW. There's only 4 clear main-event level faces in the entire company at the moment(Cena, Jeff Hardy, Taker, and HHH) and having more heels than faces at the same level is a good thing since it provides more match-ups if you want to hold off on one certain match til a certain time(along with a couple of test runs with midcarders to see how they'd fair near the top).


----------



## Broleta (Dec 26, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I don't really see how there's any disagreement about this since Cena is the biggest face and the biggest star on RAW. There's only 4 clear main-event level faces in the entire company at the moment(Cena, Jeff Hardy, Taker, and HHH) and having more heels than faces at the same level is a good thing since it provides more match-ups if you want to hold off on one certain match til a certain time(along with a couple of test runs with midcarders to see how they'd fair near the top).



There's a pretty large demographic that Cena isn't over with as a face which in itself is fine but they actually acknowledge this on TV from time to time. 
Holy shit, there's only 4 faces in the main event?  Taker's really old now too and Triple H as a face.. urgh..
What I was getting at was that there's no real big iconic face that is over as someone fans want to cheer like Hogan, Rock and Austin were. And right now on RAW there's no face for smarks to cheer in the main event.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 26, 2008)

^As far as HHH is corcerned, I think it's about time he turned heel. His run as a face has run its course. He needs something new. Its beginning to get a lil boring. Then again, there arent alot of upper card top faces right now.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 26, 2008)

The WWE doesn't give a shit about smarks nor should they ever. Acknowledging the fact that some fans don't like Cena is part of the appeal(though really, only at RAW this week in Toronto has been the only place where he was more soundly booed than cheered since he came back) and an entirely different approach from what the bookers normally did in the past when the main face got booed. As for the whole "iconic face" thing, who says you really need one? The NWA survived for ages without one and the WWE hasn't gone under since Rock and Austin have gone away(hell, 2007 was one of the best years for the WWE financially ever), so the need for an iconic face is just a big load of bullshit. Hogan and Rock both had the fans turn on them long before they actually turned heel(and I have no doubt in my mind that the same would've happened to Austin had he been able to keep going), so namedropping them really does no merit to your argument.


----------



## Broleta (Dec 26, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> The WWE doesn't give a shit about smarks nor should they ever. Acknowledging the fact that some fans don't like Cena is part of the appeal(though really, only at RAW this week in Toronto has been the only place where he was more soundly booed than cheered since he came back) and an entirely different approach from what the bookers normally did in the past when the main face got booed. As for the whole "iconic face" thing, who says you really need one? The NWA survived for ages without one and the WWE hasn't gone under since Rock and Austin have gone away(hell, 2007 was one of the best years for the WWE financially ever), so the need for an iconic face is just a big load of bullshit. Hogan and Rock both had the fans turn on them long before they actually turned heel(and I have no doubt in my mind that the same would've happened to Austin had he been able to keep going), so namedropping them really does no merit to your argument.


Why is it that when it comes to pro wrestling we always have to talk about business?

 I'm looking at things from a member of the WWE Universe's fan's perspective because that's what I am. I'm telling you what I want, not what I think is best for the WWE cause until I have some financial worthwhile investment in his company I couldn't care less what Vince McMahon turns over into his bank account at the end of each quarter. I don't give a toss if they turned over their best numbers after The Rock left, in my opinion the product quality went down the shitter in 2005. Why? Cause it was so bad I couldn't even watch the garbage. 
When I was talking about nobody really for the fans to cheer I was talking about myself and people in the same position, that demographic.

I like to base my opinions on my own tastes rather than looking at business aspects (which is ironic considering I'm studying a degree in business right now ).


----------



## Hellion (Dec 26, 2008)

Why do I want to do so many pornographic things to maryse 

Also Bret/Bulldog is easily the best IC title match ever.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 26, 2008)

Because it is a business? 

The demographic you're saying that you're a part of are usually the most cynical dickwipes of the pro wrestling fanbase and generally hate everyone that's on-top. In 96-97, it was the NWO/Bret Hart/HBK(pending on where you lived and who you thought was the bigger dick), 98 was Austin and Goldberg, 99 was Austin and Rock, 2000 was Triple H, 2001 was HHH or Taker with Rock/Austin/Angle coming in second, 2002 was Triple H/Brock/Taker, 03 was HHH and Taker, 04 was HBK/Cena/Angle with Edge showing up here and there, 05 was Cena/Batista/HHH, 06 to current is solidly Cena with Batista/Rey/Triple H/Orton/Jeff Hardy/Edge fluctuating for number two. And that's just the WWE alone.

People act like it means something when the smarks hate someone, but in reality, it's just the same stupid pattern over and over again. Who the "smark" fanbase hates means nothing because most of them don't know fuck-all about pro wrestling and just blindly parrot what some other smarmy dickhead(like Scott Keith) spews on the internets.


----------



## RadishMan (Dec 26, 2008)

John Cena may not be loved by the entire audience, but he is as close to an "iconic face" as anyone is probably gonna get in the current generation. He may not be over with many older males, but the cheers of the women and children (and girly men who like him I guess) clearly outweigh the jeers. The push will not end until the womens stop buying his merch. Even then. Booing him only justifies his push. If the smarks REALLY wanted to show their distaste they would give him no reaction. But they can't do that because the kiddies will cheer him.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 26, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Why do I want to do so many pornographic things to maryse
> 
> Also *Bret/Mr. Perfect *is easily the best IC title match ever.



I fixed it for you


----------



## RadishMan (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm REAAAAAAAAAAALY not a big supporter of the Bulldog match. I watch it and think, meh. Watching Bret's DVD a few years back I wouldn't even rate it best of 5 on the set.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 27, 2008)

Having a iconic babyface does not mean the quality of the product will be superb. At the end of the day, it all boils down to whether or not the product is good.


----------



## Broleta (Dec 27, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Having a iconic babyface does not mean the quality of the product will be superb. At the end of the day, it all boils down to whether or not the product is good.



I'd rather watch an iconic babyface who I actually want to cheer for over a forced babyface who I stopped caring about when it became cool to boo him.


----------



## RadishMan (Dec 27, 2008)

Fan of Jeff Hardy? If not, the current crop of main eventers aren't going away anytime soon.


----------



## Broleta (Dec 27, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Fan of Jeff Hardy? If not, the current crop of main eventers aren't going away anytime soon.



I don't mind Jeff Hardy actually. He seems less forced than Cena and Trips at least. It feels like he got into his main event slot against the normal requirements of being a WWE main eventer and wellness because he got so over & sold merch.


----------



## SilverCross (Dec 27, 2008)

bret/bulldog match was great, out side the screw up(hart jumped over the rope to the outside, bulldog was supposed to catch him and messed up.) still a great match tho.
hart/hbk had a great ladder match i believe as well.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 27, 2008)

Broleta said:


> I'd rather watch an iconic babyface who I actually want to cheer for over a forced babyface who I stopped caring about when it became cool to boo him.



Do you really think Vince really cares about "what the fans want"? No way, man. Its all about what he wants, and whats good for business. Vince used to care about what the fans wanted, during the attitude era. But that shipped has sailed. If Vince cared about what the fans wanted, then Maryse wouldnt have the title right now, and Koslov wouldnt be in the upper card.

Bottom line, Cena=Good business. Merchandise sales are threw the roof, and people pay to see him. If the 18 to 34 demo of men really hated him, then they wouldnt pay there hard earned money to see him.


----------



## Broleta (Dec 27, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Do you really think Vince really cares about "what the fans want"? No way, man. Its all about what he wants, and whats good for business. Vince used to care about what the fans wanted, during the attitude era. But that shipped has sailed. If Vince cared about what the fans wanted, then Maryse wouldnt have the title right now, and Koslov wouldnt be in the upper card.


Yea, although I do like both Maryse and Kozlov.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 28, 2008)

Broleta said:


> Yea, although I do like both Maryse and Kozlov.



Well, I'll be damned....congradulations on being Koslov's only fan in the IWC.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 28, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Well, I'll be damned....congradulations on being Koslov's only fan in the world.



Fixed I remember seeing him when they were down here last year and he was awful. He jobbed to Ortiz who also looked like shit.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 28, 2008)

I find it ironic that Broleta doesnt like Cena, because he thinks the WWE "forces him down our throats", but on the other hand, he likes Koslov, who is also "forced down our throats", but he isnt a iconic face. No offense, im just saying....


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 28, 2008)

Truth be told, Kozlov is more forced than Cena, because Cena can(on occassion) impress. Not to mention at one point people were actually *begging * for a Cena push when people(to my knowledge anyway) have never even done that with Kozlov. Only reason he's being pushed is because Steph likes him.


----------



## Broleta (Dec 28, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I find it ironic that Broleta doesnt like Cena, because he thinks the WWE "forces him down our throats", but on the other hand, he likes Koslov, who is also "forced down our throats", but he isnt a iconic face. No offense, im just saying....



 Russians are awesome, man. Well actually I only recently started taking a shine to him cause of that red eye he had a few weeks ago, that was awesome. Now if they were giving him year long title runs then I'd have a problem, right now he's just being built as most likely a jobber to Trips the stars.


----------



## RadishMan (Dec 28, 2008)

Cena to end Taker's streak FTW.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 28, 2008)

Broleta said:


> Russians are awesome, man. Well actually I only recently started taking a shine to him cause of that red eye he had a few weeks ago, that was awesome. Now if they were giving him year long title runs then I'd have a problem, right now he's just being built as most likely a jobber to Trips the stars.



Kozlov is good up and comer.....and by Kozlov I mean Alex Kozlov.



RadishMan said:


> Cena to end Taker's streak FTW.



Though it seems like a possibility, I'd rather it be someone who's not as established. There for they can really can get some overness points. If Cena does it, it'll just gain him more hate.


----------



## RadishMan (Dec 28, 2008)

Thing is... I don't think they will fully trust someone with that kinda rub. MAYBE Orton, but the ship has sailed on that. WWE comes off as very paranoid in regards to what happened with Brock. And really, who is to say anyone is going to be in a position by time Taker retires. He isn't getting any younger and the streak does nothing for the WWE once he does. Cena will get the ultimate heat for that and since he will turn (assuming) the heat plays right into the character.


----------



## Broleta (Dec 28, 2008)

I would be up for Cena ending the streak if it was for a heel turn. It wouldn't really do much else for him, we already know how much a of a superman he is.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 28, 2008)

I read a interview that Cena did with prowrestling magazine, and he said that for him to end Taker's streak, would be the exclamation point on his career, the icing on the cake. It would solidify him as a legend. I definitly agree. Of course, he'll get more heat from the IWC than ever before, but oh`well.

Quick question. Does anybody know any good, big, active wrestling forums on the net? The forum for prowrestling.com hasnt been all that active lately.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 28, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I read a interview that Cena did with prowrestling magazine, and he said that for him to end Taker's streak, would be the exclamation point on his career, the icing on the cake. It would solidify him as a legend. I definitly agree. Of course, he'll get more heat from the IWC than ever before, but oh`well.
> 
> Quick question. Does anybody know any good, big, active wrestling forums on the net? The forum for prowrestling.com hasnt been all that active lately.



I go wrestlingforum.com. I'ts pretty massive and it's one of those places were a thread gets posted and 15 mins later it's got 7 pages of responses. TBH, I mostly use it for the good DLs o


----------



## Joe Cool (Dec 28, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I read a interview that Cena did with prowrestling magazine, and he said that for him to end Taker's streak, would be the exclamation point on his career, the icing on the cake. It would solidify him as a legend. I definitly agree. Of course, he'll get more heat from the IWC than ever before, but oh`well.
> 
> Quick question. Does anybody know any good, big, active wrestling forums on the net? The forum for prowrestling.com hasnt been all that active lately.



The day that happens is the day i stop watching wrestling. I don't care if Cena is a massive draw and over with brats and bitches he still isn't good enough to end Taker's streak. That should be saved for someone who either hasn't been in the WWE yet or HBK.


----------



## RadishMan (Dec 29, 2008)

Cena probably has a good decade+ on top barring injuries or Hollywood, but HBK... well the years haven't been kind to him. And his schedule is going way of wrestling in pro wrestling... it's being weeded out.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 29, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Cena probably has a good decade+ on top barring injuries or Hollywood, but HBK... well the years haven't been kind to him. *And his schedule is going way of wrestling in pro wrestling... it's being weeded out*.



Lol Nicely played


----------



## RadishMan (Dec 29, 2008)

Who knows though... maybe he'll become the real Legend Killer, Mania Style. o_O


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 29, 2008)

Joe Cool said:


> The day that happens is the day i stop watching wrestling. I don't care if Cena is a massive draw and over with brats and bitches he still isn't good enough to end Taker's streak. That should be saved for someone who either hasn't been in the WWE yet or HBK.





Cena isnt "good enough" to end Taker's streak? You have got to be kidding me with that comment. If anyone should end Taker's streak, it should be someone in the WWE who is up and coming. I definitly wouldnt mine if cena ended it. HBK ending the streak, would not help him whatsoever. Hes already an established living legend. Seriously, he'll beat Taker, and go back to being the same ol HBK. It wont help his career. Cena, on the other hand, if he ended the streak, it would solidify him as a legend in the business.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 29, 2008)

Wow, so Kelly's been with Batista in real life and Orton in the storylines. 

Get out the Viagra Naitch!! Your turns coming up!!


----------



## RadishMan (Dec 30, 2008)

Since JBL is going to face Cena for the pre-Mania filler feud (is there any other JBL kind?) I guess that pretty much guarantees Orton FTW at Rumble, unless the Nose intervenes like he did last year.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 30, 2008)

As far as Kelly kelly is concerned, I find it strange that Batista said he dated her recently....because she's dating Test!! Its been confirmed that they're still together.

Am I the only one that finds it a bit, well, disturbing, that out of all the people who could get kicked outta legacy(orton said the person who loses their match is gonna be dealt with), it had to be the big, fat guy. We all know Vince is extremely fond of big, muscular men. Im just saying....

Meh, I wasnt too fond of this week's RAW. It was okay, i guess.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 30, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> As far as Kelly kelly is concerned, I find it strange that Batista said he dated her recently....because she's dating Test!! Its been confirmed that they're still together.
> 
> Am I the only one that finds it a bit, well, disturbing, that out of all the people who could get kicked outta legacy(orton said the person who loses their match is gonna be dealt with), it had to be the big, fat guy. We all know Vince is extremely fond of big, muscular men. Im just saying....
> 
> Meh, I wasnt too fond of this week's RAW. It was okay, i guess.



Not to mention the fact that Manu is the most talented guy in the group not named Orton. (Excloding Dibiase because he got "injured" before Legacy happened,) I mean come one, did you see that springboard moonsault?


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Dec 30, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> I guess that pretty much guarantees Orton FTW at Rumble, unless the Nose intervenes like he did last year.


Eh, I was thinking Edge would win the Rumble and challenge Jeff instead, since that feud is already starting to build up. And since it looks like the Big Show will be the WWE title challenger at the Rumble.

Then they'd just wait and see what kind of condition Batista is in at No Way Out. If he's good to go, have him win the Elimination Chamber, and if not, then Orton wins the Chamber. I know Batista's type of injury is supposed to be for a long time, but, well, they like to exaggerate.

I really have no fucking clue what Trips is going to do at Mania though. Jericho is free and credible, maybe those two will work a filler feud. So long as they do HBK/Taker while they have the chance, before they're even more old and crotchedy


----------



## The Juice Man (Dec 30, 2008)

The Big Mumbo said:


> I really have no fucking clue what Trips is going to do at Mania though. Jericho is free and credible, maybe those two will work a filler feud.



HHH will put himself in the WM main event until he retires.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 30, 2008)

The Juice Man said:


> HHH will put himself in the WM main event until he retires.



True, but that;s nothing something I can really bury him for; he has jobbed in most of those appearences( 24 he lost to Orton, wasn't in 23, 22 he jobbed to Cena, 21 21 he jobbed to Batista, 20 he lost to Benoit, 19 he beat Booker, 18 he beat Jericho, 17 he jobbed to Taker.) So yeah, that being said I expect him to go over whoever he faces at Mania. Man hasn't won there since Wrestlemania XIX!!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 30, 2008)

Christian is indeed coming back to the WWE. Its pretty much official. Its been said that there are already plans to do a feud between Christian and Jeff. I just hope Christian gets back with Edge somehow. That would be great.


----------



## Jimin (Dec 30, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o82GMm4cIFY[/YOUTUBE]

We need more of that. But I don't think it'll happen. Both guys are in their primes. Would be a waste to lose two main eventers. Christian would win the belt afyer a few months.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 31, 2008)

^They could get back together for just a little while, and then they can feud with eachother after they break up, perhaps. I was thinking, both e and c are in their primes as singles wrestlers. Well, so are Matt and jeff hardy. Maybe they could get back together, for old times sake, and have a tag match, maybe even a tlc tag match. That would be great.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 31, 2008)

Best way for Christian to re-debut?

Surprise entrant and winner of MITB.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 31, 2008)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Best way for Christian to re-debut?
> 
> *Surprise entrant and winner of MITB*.



Surely you mean only one choice, and not both of them.

I rather him be a entrant. It gives off more of a suprise.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 31, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Surely you mean only one choice, and not both of them.
> 
> I rather him be a entrant. It gives off more of a suprise.



I'd have him come in as a shocker and win it, but I know that'll never happen. Somebody like Morrison is gonna win it this year me thinks.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 31, 2008)

I just hope that Christian gets rid of the unprettier: Stupid finisher dumber name


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 31, 2008)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Best way for Christian to re-debut?


Being thrown off a bridge by 'Taker never to be seen again?

:ho

Yes, I hate Christian, you should already know this by now.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 31, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Being thrown off a bridge by 'Taker never to be seen again?
> 
> :ho
> 
> Yes, I hate Christian, you should already know this by now.



Damn dude, but does he really deserve the Muhammad Hussan treatment?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 31, 2008)

That's me being nice. 

I could have made the scenerio a whole lot worse.


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 1, 2009)

Apparently Cena has surpassed Austin/Hogan in merch sales. Not sure of the numbers, but it mentions Hogan as from the 80's and not nwo. Did NWO surpass Austin? If not, then I guess Cena surpassed the NWO, but I doubt it. But he will...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 1, 2009)

I think the report you're talking about mentioned he was around the same numbers as Austin and had surpassed Hogan. Either way, it's a huge accomplishment.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 1, 2009)

Nah. I read that had the biggest mechandise sales of all time....besides Hogan and Austin. I guess this means Cena is in Austin's league....perhaps?


----------



## Broleta (Jan 1, 2009)

Not really surprising, WWE is in a lot more markets now than it was when Austin and Hogan were at their peaks.


----------



## SilverCross (Jan 2, 2009)

meh, selling more doesnt make him as good as them....hes just not as fun to watch.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 2, 2009)

Cena didn't surpass Austin in merch sales. He has the biggest merch sales in WWE history....besides Austin. He may have surpassed Hogan, but I doubt he'll be able to surpass Austin. Austin was even a bigger draw than Hogan.


----------



## konohakartel (Jan 2, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Cena didn't surpass Austin in merch sales. He has the biggest merch sales in WWE history....besides Austin. He may have surpassed Hogan, but I doubt he'll be able to surpass Austin. Austin was even a bigger draw than Hogan.



the report says except hogan and austin..theyre still the top 2 sellers.


----------



## ii_can_save_myself (Jan 2, 2009)

Broleta said:


> Not really surprising, WWE is in a lot more markets now than it was when Austin and Hogan were at their peaks.



so true!!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 2, 2009)

I really hope that when Bourne comes back they do a Kendrick/Bourne feud. And both of them better be MITB this year two. Can't wait to see a Sliced Bread on a Ladder

EDIT: Ezekial needs to lose the red tights....he just looks like Ahmed Johnson 2009 right about now.

EDIT 2: Why hasn't the E played up the Freebirds angle with Jesse yet, especially seeing as Hayes books for Smackdown?


----------



## Jimin (Jan 2, 2009)

If Cena wasn't selling as well as he is, h would have had a heel turn years ago. His character is really stale nowadays. Its not his fault, but his movements sucked. he does have wrestling ability but his character doesn't allow him to use it.


----------



## ii_can_save_myself (Jan 2, 2009)

True


----------



## konohakartel (Jan 3, 2009)

wtf?!?!?!!?! seriously WWE is so fucked up...they put up vickies nude photos on wwe.com!!!

jesus fuckin christ talk about goin thru with an angle...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 3, 2009)

konohakartel said:


> wtf?!?!?!!?! seriously WWE is so fucked up...they put up vickies nude photos on wwe.com!!!
> 
> jesus fuckin christ talk about goin thru with an angle...



I find it sad that they actually went that far.....especially since there suppose to be going PG. Sad.


----------



## konohakartel (Jan 3, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I find it sad that they actually went that far.....especially since there suppose to be going PG. Sad.



if it was part of RAW id git it...cable TV and all..but SD! ?? i mean wow..

and vickie of all ppl...thats realli sad...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 3, 2009)

konohakartel said:


> if it was part of RAW id git it...cable TV and all..but SD! ?? i mean wow..
> 
> and vickie of all ppl...thats realli sad...



I wanna know where the Victoria nudes are...now THAT should have it's own storyline.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 3, 2009)

Broleta said:


> Not really surprising, WWE is in a lot more markets now than it was when Austin and Hogan were at their peaks.


That is true, but Cena isn't considered *the* top of the face foodchain like both Hogan and Austin were back then. Hogan really had nobody anywhere close to him in popularity in the 80's aside from maybe Savage and that's like comparing an ant hill to a mansion. Austin had The Rock and DX, but neither of them really built up any momentum til after he was already putting up Hogan-ish numbers in sales. Cena has Triple H, Jeff Hardy(or maybe just the Hardys in general since a lot of their fans tend to wear the H3 shirts), and Batista taking away from what he probably could've done.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 4, 2009)

^This is true. Unlike Austin and Hogan, Cena has top babyface competition. But I think the WWE made it pretty clear who _the_ top babyface is these days. It's pretty obvious who it is.

Wait a minute, u mean there really are nude pics of Vickie? Im sure it's not fully butt naked nude, but nude pics?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 4, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> ^This is true. Unlike Austin and Hogan, Cena has top babyface competition. But I think the WWE made it pretty clear who _the_ top babyface is these days. It's pretty obvious who it is.
> 
> Wait a minute, u mean there really are nude pics of Vickie? Im sure it's not fully butt naked nude, but nude pics?



There are on the site and they have a huge censorship bar over them, so you can't tell for sure. It does look like she had to be at least topless for it and you can tell E photographers shot it.


----------



## konohakartel (Jan 4, 2009)

theyre censored but seriously looks like she in the buff.


----------



## Yacoob (Jan 4, 2009)

You guys really want to see Vickie nude? lmao


----------



## Broleta (Jan 4, 2009)

Lol @ the airbrushing.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 4, 2009)

Yacoob said:


> You guys really want to see Vickie nude? lmao



Nude? That's nothing, man. I'd fuck Vickie, and I am not kidding.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 5, 2009)

Seriously? There are actually nude photos of her? That frightens me!


----------



## Starrk (Jan 5, 2009)

Are you shitting me? I was eating something.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 6, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Nude? That's nothing, man. I'd fuck Vickie, and I am not kidding.




Awww... they took the pictures down from the website before I could sate my morbid curiosity.


----------



## Broleta (Jan 6, 2009)

Apparently The Great Kahli out-bidded Chavo Guerrero for them. Lol.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 6, 2009)

Am I the only one that wanted Kizarny to succeed.  Just make him heel and lose the stiupid  talk and he has the look of a psychotic heel


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 6, 2009)

Kaze said:


> Am I the only one that wanted Kizarny to succeed.  Just make him heel and lose the stiupid  talk and he has the look of a psychotic heel



Fuck Kizarny. I saw shit as match he worked with MVP and it was gawd awful. And wtf was up with that weak ass roll up thing?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 6, 2009)

I knew Kizarny was gonna fucking suck, the moment I first laid eyes on him. Hell, when I first saw his video vignettes, i thought to myself, "If the WWE thinks that the fans are gonna enjoy this, then they are sadly mistaken".


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 6, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I knew Kizarny was gonna fucking suck, the moment I first laid eyes on him. Hell, when I first saw his video vignettes, i thought to myself, "If the WWE thinks that the fans are gonna enjoy this, then they are sadly mistaken".



Alot of people keep telling me that his FCW and indy stuff is good. Well unless he pulls out an epic showing soon, I'm not going to even bother. And while his gimmick is better suited for a heel, it still sucks pretty hard.

ECW!! Time to see the All American American beat Finlay(at least he should) Speaking of Swagger, I can't wait to see him beat Hardy for the ECW title.

EDIT: And the man's a fucking Sooner!!!


----------



## Hellion (Jan 6, 2009)

I thought he was going to be a doink like heel


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm hoping MVP wins Royal Rumble.  Er that's assuming he makes it in.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 7, 2009)

Ebisu's Shades said:


> I'm hoping MVP wins Royal Rumble.  Er that's assuming he makes it in.



Apparently this losing crap is leading to a face turn.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 7, 2009)

I can see MVP turning face as a result of the losing steak, its the only explanation since his gimmick is being an overpaid Athlete.


----------



## Broleta (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah, MVP is already starting to get cheered in his matches. Hopefully they let him turn face and win Money In The Bank (or the Rumble but we know that isn't gonna happen).


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 7, 2009)

Broleta said:


> Yeah, MVP is already starting to get cheered in his matches. Hopefully they let him turn face and win Money In The Bank (or the Rumble but we know that isn't gonna happen).



Face MVP just seems wrong to me...like a Luther Reigns main event push or something. It's just not right to me.


----------



## konohakartel (Jan 7, 2009)

its reported that it will end up with MVP turning face somehow...

but he doesnt mind the streak right now. WZ reported that he really likes the fact he can take it easy and not do much damage to his body.


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 7, 2009)

Everytime a good midcard heel turns... they seem to transform into generic babyface. Kissing ass, slapping hands for an entrance, etc.

Unless it's HHH...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 7, 2009)

Face turn killed Kennedy for me and it would do the very same for MVP.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 7, 2009)

Recently, the face turn has pretty much ended careers. I don't get it. I believe its cause people actually like the heels now.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 7, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> Recently, the face turn has pretty much ended careers. I don't get it. I believe its cause people actually like the heels now.



I think it's harder to be a face at times. Being a heel, it's easy to be good(but hard to be great). As a heel all you gotta do is hit a few low blows, grab some tights and have a few sneak attacks. As a face, you gotta make the marks love ya, (which is very hard to do)


----------



## Broleta (Jan 7, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Face turn killed Kennedy for me and it would do the very same for MVP.



Yeah what the fuck happened there? Kennedy used to be fucking badass and I'd have no problem cheering for him. Now he's telling shitty popculture jokes and slapping hands and shit. What ever happened to a non-HHH anti hero Austin/Rock style face? I swear I'll scream if they do it to Orton again


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 7, 2009)

Broleta said:


> Yeah what the fuck happened there? Kennedy used to be fucking badass and I'd have no problem cheering for him. Now he's telling shitty popculture jokes and slapping hands and shit. What ever happened to a non-HHH anti hero Austin/Rock style face? *I swear I'll scream if they do it to Orton again *



I do recall Orton BLOWING A KISS to fans during his entrance in the 2004 Survivor Series.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 7, 2009)

Broleta said:


> Yeah what the fuck happened there? Kennedy used to be fucking badass and I'd have no problem cheering for him. Now he's telling shitty popculture jokes and slapping hands and shit. What ever happened to a non-HHH anti hero Austin/Rock style face? I swear I'll scream if they do it to Orton again



I think the E will reconize the mistake when he returns in ring. He goes from winning MITB and feuding with HBK to teasing MVP because he can't win and plugging a movie that will sell exactly 7 copies.


----------



## konohakartel (Jan 7, 2009)

holy shyt ..jus saw a pic of the Miz ans Mike Knox doin karaoke together..damn. that mustve been epic.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 7, 2009)

konohakartel said:


> holy shyt ..jus saw a pic of the Miz ans Mike Knox doin karaoke together..damn. that mustve been epic.



My only question about this.....what song were they singing? I hope it was HBK's entrance theme


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 7, 2009)

Anyone seen or planning to see the Wrestler? I know the premise works with ANY professional athlete and it's more along the lines of his non-wrestling life, but everyone says it's great but depressing.

Except Vince...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 7, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Anyone seen or planning to see the Wrestler? I know the premise works with ANY professional athlete and it's more along the lines of his non-wrestling life, but everyone says it's great but depressing.
> 
> Except Vince...



Vuck Fince. Imma watch it


----------



## RodMack (Jan 8, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I think it's harder to be a face at times. Being a heel, it's easy to be good(but hard to be great). As a heel all you gotta do is hit a few low blows, grab some tights and have a few sneak attacks. As a face, you gotta make the marks love ya, (which is very hard to do)


That's why some wrestlers have said that they prefer working as a heel than a face.


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 8, 2009)

It is indeed a lot easier to be hated then loved. Knock the local teams... pretty easy heat. Trouble is sustaining it... or in the case of most FCW call-ups... getting any.

Right Morrison? Thank God for Miz...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 8, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> It is indeed a lot easier to be hated then loved. Knock the local teams... pretty easy heat. Trouble is sustaining it... or in the case of most FCW call-ups... getting any.
> 
> Right Morrison? Thank God for Miz...



I remember one his early Morrison promos when he was in Arizona(Phoinex I think) and he knocked the local teams by dissing Randy Johnson, and Matt Leinart.(The former of which hadn't played a game for the team in forever and the latter of which was on the bench.) Who disses the people that aren't loved? Makes no sense to me. 

I just thought I'd share that.


----------



## Broleta (Jan 8, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Anyone seen or planning to see the Wrestler? I know the premise works with ANY professional athlete and it's more along the lines of his non-wrestling life, but everyone says it's great but depressing.
> 
> Except Vince...


I saw it last week and really enjoyed it. It's a very refreshing outlook on pro wrestling from an interesting perspective.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 8, 2009)

The Wrestler is a great film, flawless and very emotional. I have friends who hate wrestling and still felt like crying.

Like Radishman said the file is out there and it's DVD quality.





Anyhoot, WWE really falls flat when trying to make faces now. They don't take the proper elements of what made that character liked as a heel and transfer it.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 8, 2009)

The reason why babyfaces arent badass/anti-heroes anymore(like Austin, Sting, and The Rock) is because the WWE took a turn in a new direction. Remember, the WWE is geared towards kids now. Its not tv14 any more, now it's pg rated, which is why Cena is the way he is. 

Did anybody read the congressional hearings transcripts? I read the one with Stephanie. I thought she did a pretty good job. I wasnt able to find Vince's though. Can anyone give me a link to it, or something?


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 8, 2009)

Stephanie came off as quite level-headed until she basically denied "anyone having made mention of being smaller on screen"? HHH to Masters?

Vince's was almost comical. "I'm not a doctor" and his lawyer definitely earned his check. They should make him a character because he'd make a great heel.

Also...

--HDNet sent ROH a proposal for a one hour weekly show yesterday which would be the first bona fide TV offer the promotion has received.  We'll have more if or when the deal is accepted.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 9, 2009)

It would be a great step for wrestling if ROH were to get a TV deal. It just pains me to think how much TNA is dropping the ball right now.


----------



## Broleta (Jan 9, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> The reason why babyfaces arent badass/anti-heroes anymore(like Austin, Sting, and The Rock) is because the WWE took a turn in a new direction. Remember, the WWE is geared towards kids now. Its not tv14 any more, now it's pg rated, which is why Cena is the way he is.



Doubtful that it's geard _towards_ kids. There's a difference between child orientated and child-friendly, I believe WWE's target is the latter as they still have various aspects on their programming aimed at the older demographic and they very much do still appeal to them.


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 9, 2009)

There's nothing wrong with being family friendly either. Look at Chikara. The problem is when it becomes corny and lame. You don't need bikinis and F-bombs to get older fans to watch.


----------



## Broleta (Jan 9, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> There's nothing wrong with being family friendly either. Look at Chikara. The problem is when it becomes corny and lame. You don't need bikinis and F-bombs to get older fans to watch.



Agreed. I actually prefer the WWE woman's division now to when it was built around gravy bowl matches and such. Still, I wish they still done those yearly big photoshoots for the divas. Those DVDs were awesome.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 9, 2009)

^Yeah, I always thought the womens division was better than ever, even though the attitude era had good wrestlers like Lita, Trish, Molly, Jaqueline, and I guess Jazz.

Low Ki, aka Senshi, has signed with WWE. I wonder how the wwe will use him. Knowing the wwe, they'll probably give him some stupid silly gimmmick, like Kizarny's, or Boogeeman.


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 9, 2009)

Evil Rey Mysterio~!


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 9, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Evil Rey Mysterio~!



Sounds Bad Ass

the beauty about low-ki is that his move set is perfectly fine for the wwe.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 9, 2009)

Low Ki in the E? My money's on some sort of animal type gimmick or something.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 10, 2009)

Am I the only one who is tired of the Boogeyman? Not only is it gross but its just bland seeing him take down a bunch of jobbers. I understand they need freak show wrestlers but man...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 10, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Am I the only one who is tired of the Boogeyman? Not only is it gross but its just bland seeing him take down a bunch of jobbers. I understand they need freak show wrestlers but man...



Agreed. And his only workable program is "Boogeyman scares and stalks_________*Insert random heel here*


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 10, 2009)

He is like a lame re imagining of The Undertaker. Only he doesn't get in your head, he just tries to freak you out with foam and worms. I just lose interest in watching any matches he is in because of the worms...it just literally makes me sick to the stomach.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 10, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> He is like a lame re imagining of The Undertaker. Only he doesn't get in your head, he just tries to freak you out with foam and worms. I just lose interest in watching any matches he is in because of the worms...it just literally makes me sick to the stomach.



The fact that he basiclly snowballs people with me makes it worse.


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 10, 2009)

Boogeyman... I remember watching WM22 with my parents and the match with Booker... file that under "embarassed to be a fan"...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 10, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Boogeyman... I remember watching WM22 with my parents and the match with Booker... file that under "embarassed to be a fan"...



Best part of that match was the prematch promo. And to see a former world champ job to that piece of shit made me sick(especially since I'm a Booker fan.) The man behind the worms(think his name is Marty something) appears to be a decent wrestler, but this whole Boogeyman gimmicks has run it's course.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 10, 2009)

He is the one reason I kind of quit watchin ECW for a while. It only got watchable due to Finlay and Evan Bourne being on the roster. But really Boogeyman  is just a touch too nasty. The worm thing is just what makes it look horrible. I can deal with the foam, but the creepy worm eating is sick.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 10, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> He is the one reason I kind of quit watchin ECW for a while. It only got watchable due to Finlay and Evan Bourne being on the roster. But really Boogeyman  is just a touch too nasty. The worm thing is just what makes it look horrible. I can deal with the foam, but the creepy worm eating is sick.



Just Finlay and Bourne? What? No Love for.....THE ALL AMERICAN AMERICAN!!?!??!?!!!1one1!!1!!?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 10, 2009)

He's alright. I get tired of his attitude cause to be honest I enjoy Matt being ECW champion at the moment. I also like Morrison, just cause he has that cockiness that you can look up to. But Ricky Ortiz is probably the blandest rookie they have right now. I mean Bourne he does the shooting star press, but Ortiz doesn't do anything that stands out.


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 10, 2009)

Matt needs Lizzie Valentine and his WSX Knee-Shake!

I miss Bourne...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 10, 2009)

I remember when I first saw Ricky Ortiz wrestle(it was in a live dark match that  Iwas at) I realized then that he was whack. Which is saying something because he was wrestling Kozlov that night.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 10, 2009)

Im really hoping Smackdown gets a new GM. Vickie just makes everything seem like she is a vindictive attention whore...oh wait.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 10, 2009)

Today is a sad day in the world of professeional wrestling.......Val Venis has been released. Shit, I never thought this day would come. Its also a great day in the world of prowrestling, because the time has finally arrived....................

The greatest wrestler in WWE history is being inducted into the 09 HOF. And he's the head of the class. Stone Cold steve FUCKING Austin is being inducted. Lord have mercy, I can only imagine the crowd cheer/pop he'll receive that night. It is going to be huge, and best believe, I will be there, some way, some how. I dont care if it was on the other side of the planet, or in a different country, when the time comes for Austin or Rocky to be inducted into the HOF, I will be there!!

Go to wwe.com for details.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 10, 2009)

Sweet! Good to know he is recognized for what he did best.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 10, 2009)

VAL!!!11!!

Dammit, I liked Val, always have. He seemed to have so much upside when he first came around(Especially when he was with Trish and had T and A with them) but he just never got there. Well, having a run of the mill finisher(albeit with epic name) and a gimmick that can be imporved on leads to being released. 

And I kinda figured Austin would be inducted. Now, does nayone know if he'll wrestle at Mania like it was being rumored?


----------



## Broleta (Jan 10, 2009)

Val and D-Lo released  Bawwwww ;_;


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 10, 2009)

Broleta said:


> Val and D-Lo released  Bawwwww ;_;



Why re-hire D-Lo only to release him? I wish their was really a place for solid guys like them who aren't really over anymore....the thought of them wrestling in school gyms is really heartbreaking to me.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 10, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> And I kinda figured Austin would be inducted. Now, does nayone know if he'll wrestle at Mania like it was being rumored?


JR said on Bubba the Love Sponge that Austin's pretty much done due to how much pain he's in with his knees and neck. No farewell match.



Chaos Ghost said:


> Why re-hire D-Lo only to release him? I wish their was really a place for solid guys like them who aren't really over anymore....the thought of them wrestling in school gyms is really heartbreaking to me.


D'Lo failed a drug test when they re-hired him.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm watching the wrestler, and 1. I don't think that I can look at wrestling the same, and 2. I never knew Marissa Tomei looked great naked 

EDIT: This a real hard movie to watch

EDIT2: Great movie.  It is in my top 15 of all time. Definetly buying the bluray when it comes out


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 10, 2009)

JR did a interview with Hogan in which Hogan claimed that if they did have Hogan vs Austin, Hogan would job.


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 10, 2009)

^ Do you really believe that?

He'd change his mind when it's too late...


----------



## Hellion (Jan 10, 2009)

You know what Fuck those two neither one of the can contribute anything positive to the current generation of wrestlers.


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 10, 2009)

Speaking of this generation.

The WWE truly is becoming the Era of Nickelodeon. According to JR's blog they are going to change the name of Cena's FU to "The Throwback". I believe that's the name of the snapping neck thing he did as a heel, which he does pull out once in a while nowadays. It hasn't been referenced in years so it won't be too confusing, but WTF?



> Speaking of Cena, I hear his FU finishing maneuver is being renamed "The Throwback" which works for me and is certainly easier for me to communicate to my 5 year old granddaughter who's a Cena fan of sorts. It will be interesting to see how much knee jerk reaction this name change creates in the illustrious media. Knowing today's trends and the vocal minority of some fans who have enough product knowledge to be dangerous, too much.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 10, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Speaking of this generation.
> 
> The WWE truly is becoming the Era of Nickelodeon. According to JR's blog they are going to change the name of Cena's FU to "The Throwback". I believe that's the name of the snapping neck thing he did as a heel, which he does pull out once in a while nowadays. It hasn't been referenced in years so it won't be too confusing, but WTF?



It's always lame when a wrestler names a move after himself(ahem The Kendrick?) or if they name it after a move they already used.(as is the case with the throwback.)


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jan 10, 2009)

Lol "vocal minority". No one likes Cena but they'll still complain and JR will be like 'Wow Tazz, this vocal minority... of the entire audience... isn't happy with us having to censor the name of a wrestling move!'


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 10, 2009)

You also have to remember JR and his blogs act as a sort of damage control medium for any WWE negativity.

Yeah not really a fan of wrestlers having their name in a finisher. It just comes off as corny. Edgeacution, Edgeomatic... fucking hell. The Kendrick is a really awful name for a move. That move has about 100 different names to boot... Sliced Bread No. 2 is kinda of out there. But I guess it's not the best thing since sliced bread, but damn close?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 10, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> You also have to remember JR and his blogs act as a sort of damage control medium for any WWE negativity.
> 
> Yeah not really a fan of wrestlers having their name in a finisher. It just comes off as corny. Edgeacution, Edgeomatic... fucking hell. The Kendrick is a really awful name for a move. That move has about 100 different names to boot... Sliced Bread No. 2 is kinda of out there. But I guess it's not the best thing since sliced bread, but damn close?



Sliced Bread was kinda lame too....but honestly the name part can be good if done rihgt(Rock Bottom, Rude Awakening,) but come on, The Kendrick? Hell, does it even need a name if that what's going to happen? Didn't Morrison uses his finisher for close to year before naming it?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm surprised it took them this long to change the FU's name. Wonder if they're gonna start calling the STFU the STF.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 10, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> I'm surprised it took them this long to change the FU's name. Wonder if they're gonna start calling the STFU the STF.



Naw, It's not as blatant as the F U is.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 10, 2009)

That is sad that they take the edginess out of pro wrestling. Isn't Cena supposed to be like a white rapper gimmick? So the whole censoring his move names seems rather lame on their part.


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 10, 2009)

Cena is not a rapper. He hasn't done a freestyle in years. Last time it was referenced was probably when Edge did his before their ladder match. Cena's gimmick is hard-working living a dream... John Cena.

And yes I'm okay with using a wrestler's name if it's a play on words, but adding their name for a generic slam (Khali Bomb) is just laziness.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 10, 2009)

Man I read the card for tomorrows TNA PPV and jesus christ it's horrible. Only match on there that I'd watch is Alex Shelley vs Chris Sabin. Maybe I'd check out Angle vs Jerret since I heard their first match was good.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 11, 2009)

Is Batista Bomb laziness? I think one of the problems with the WWE right now is they have too much talent at the moment. Some don't get a good amount of exposure. But I wonder what ever became of that strange interruption smackdown had a few weeks ago about wanting someones immortal power.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 11, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Is Batista Bomb laziness?



Technically that is what everyone is talking about. Because both words start with the same letters though it flows off the tongue. 




> But I wonder what ever became of that strange interruption smackdown had a few weeks ago about wanting someones immortal power.



It was this guy from their developmental promotion FCW. They were planning on having him debut on Smackdown to feud with the Undertaker (hence the immortal reference). They decided to just drop the angle though.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 11, 2009)

Damn, that might have been a good one. Cause eventually there will need to be another demonic wrestler in the WWE. One who isn't a disgusting knock off.

On another note...I'm wondering to myself how the hardcore title even qualified to be part of the intercontinental title. I think that would of been a nice title to keep going considering the hardcore matches are pretty neat. Or are they gonna get rid of that in the Disneyfying of the company?


----------



## Hellion (Jan 11, 2009)

I always said Triple H should have a finisher named Game Over
The backstabber should have been called Carlito's Way


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 11, 2009)

I much prefer Demon Bomb to reference that particular finisher. They rarely ever do Extreme Rules nowadays, so I don't think a HC title would work. I understand not every match should be hardcore to make it special, but they hardly ever bring it out. Seems it's the HIAC for ECW...

Man I hate the name "backstabber"... I like "lung blower" better. >:|


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 11, 2009)

Kaze said:


> I always said Triple H should have a finisher named Game Over
> The backstabber should have been called Carlito's Way



Game Over is just so.......not Triple H. To me anyway. I think he's too over to change finsihers or the name of his current one. And wouldn't their be some sort of copyright issue with the whole Carlito's Way thingy?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 11, 2009)

There are a lot of lame names for finishers it seems.


----------



## konohakartel (Jan 11, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> There are a lot of lame names for finishers it seems.



and 4 wrestlers 2..cmon Primo???

how stereotypical is that? 

plus it makes no sense having the little brother being called cousin..


primo is spanish for cousin for all those that dont kno spanish..


----------



## Hellion (Jan 11, 2009)

Well he is called The Game, so it is fitting to me.

I am glad that they are changing the FU, Originally it was ment to mock Brock


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 11, 2009)

The hardcore title was pretty much designed to shit on hardcore wrestling. It use to be special seeing weapons being chucked in a ring, then the hardcore title came and it became second nature. The WWE is much better with out a HC title imo.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 11, 2009)

Speaking of Brock...I heard that they had banned the shooting star press because he injured himself trying to do the move. And upon hearing that Im just saying "wtf?!" because that move is meant for high fliers not meat heads.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 11, 2009)

I am pretty sure on the wrestler's side they don't mind not having to do those matches.  I mean think about it, for awhile the chair shot stopped being a legitimate finish to a match.

Yeah they did, but they let Evan Bourne do it because he is so


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 11, 2009)

He proved he could do it with out failing. I really hope Evan Bourne comes back soon...how long has it been?


----------



## konohakartel (Jan 11, 2009)

my issue with renaming the FU into the throwback is that Cena already has a throwback..that flipping cutter he used to do.

as for Bourne id say he has been out for close 2 2 months now..and yea he can do the ssp because he can do it flawlessly..hell he grabs his fuckin ankles while doing it.

as for HC i enjoyed them because one could get really creative...i think one time they actually brought out the kitchen sink


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 11, 2009)

I think the SSP was banned because of the accidents with Kidman. I hope when Bourne comes back his moveset isn't further watered down to be "safer"...


----------



## konohakartel (Jan 11, 2009)

kidman was one reason it was banned...it was just a freak accident seeing as he had used the move so many times..Brock Lesnar was just being stupid..

i guess the company figured that if the guy who practically brought the move stateside could fuck up then it was better to be safe than sorry..


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 11, 2009)

Bourne did it flawlessly in dark matches and stuff, so he's allowed to do it. I mean if a wrestler asks he could be granted permission, I think I saw Paul London do one.


----------



## konohakartel (Jan 11, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Bourne did it flawlessly in dark matches and stuff, so he's allowed to do it. I mean if a wrestler asks he could be granted permission, I think I saw Paul London do one.



not only in dark matches..i think Vince had him do several in a row before he was allowed to even do it in dark matches...i think it would be good policy to test the wrestlers every once in a while on "dangerous" moves like that..a quick spot check.

London is capable of pulling one off but while he was active the move was basically still illegal..


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 11, 2009)

It's a shame Brock missed, that would've been an epic moment. Granted the botch was too, but in a different way.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 11, 2009)

konohakartel said:


> not only in dark matches..i think Vince had him do several in a row before he was allowed to even do it in dark matches...i think it would be good policy to test the wrestlers every once in a while on "dangerous" moves like that..a quick spot check.
> 
> London is capable of pulling one off but while he was active the move was basically still illegal..



Yeah what I am saying is that I remember seeing him do it on TV.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 11, 2009)

I dunno why but I find it hard to watch TNA. Even if Mick Foley is on the show it gets a little boring especially when you can hear Kurt Angle making punching sounds.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 11, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Is Batista Bomb laziness? *I think one of the problems with the WWE right now is they have too much talent at the moment. Some don't get a good amount of exposure.* But I wonder what ever became of that strange interruption smackdown had a few weeks ago about wanting someones immortal power.



I dont think that's really the problem. I think the problem is that the WWE creative team just really sucks, period. They rather put 90 percent of the focus on the main eventers. While the main eventers are getting the oppotunity to cut promos, and interact with each other alot, the lower and mid card talent dont really have fueds, and whenever they do have feuds, they dont interact with eachother that much. Heres are the current feuds in the wwe....

Edge vs Jeff
HHH vs Vickie
Cena vs JBL
JBL's storyline with HBK
Kelly kelly's dumb storyline
Punk vs regal
MVP vs Kennedy....kinda
The legacy storyline

Maybe it's just me, but I find it pretty sad that most of the current feuds involve the main eventers, and the mid carders, dont really have any feuds, and whenever they do, they barely interact with eachother. I think the wwe puts too much focus on the M.Eventers. People bash Russo alot, but he always made sure that all the talent got their time to shine.

-On another note, I kinda like the new name of cenas finisher. Its gonna be really weird though, when cena does his finishers, and we'll hear Michael cole scream, "THE THROWBACK, THE THROWBACK, CENA GOES THE PIN! ITS OVER!!!!"


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 11, 2009)

Good point. There really needs to be more hate going on THE WWE LACKS HATRED!!! *glances to the side*Ahem...anyway I agree the Kelly Kelly story line is just lame...I thought this was WWE not The Lifetime Network.


----------



## Michael Jordan (Jan 11, 2009)

GOLDUST IS THE GREATEST WRESTLER EVER..


----------



## Abigail (Jan 11, 2009)

Michael Jordan said:


> GOLDUST IS THE GREATEST WRESTLER EVER..



Lies the greatest wrestler ever is


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGIz9zSEKKc/video[/YOUTUBE]


El Generico.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 11, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I dont think that's really the problem. I think the problem is that the WWE creative team just really sucks, period. They rather put 90 percent of the focus on the main eventers. While the main eventers are getting the oppotunity to cut promos, and interact with each other alot, the lower and mid card talent dont really have fueds, and whenever they do have feuds, they dont interact with eachother that much. Heres are the current feuds in the wwe....
> 
> Edge vs Jeff
> HHH vs Vickie
> ...



While this is partially true, you also have to look at it this way - the WWE is enlarging their upper mid carders. There are now more credible people in the main event scene then versus a year or 2 ago. Everyone involved in Legacy, miz/morrison, CM Punk and Matt Hardy can face anyone.

Then you have guys like Rey Mysterio and Kane who are always upper mid card. Evan Bourne got a great rub from Rey when he was wrestling, Kofi Kingston has a good rub also from CM Punk and Priceless, Shelton Benjamin is actually a very credible champion who recently got a rub off the Undertaker (and pretty much anyone who feuds over Benjamin looks somewhat credible). 


I do agree with you in terms of feuding though. I was disappointed when the WWE didn't conclude the Jamie Noble and Regal story line. But atleast they are bringing credibility to the Intercontinental belt so hopefully this can change.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 11, 2009)

I honestly do not understand How TNA is still in business


----------



## Broleta (Jan 11, 2009)

Kaze said:


> I honestly do not understand How TNA is still in business



Good funding, decent marketing and good relationships with their stakeholders.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 11, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Is Batista Bomb laziness?


On the part of JR, yes. It used to be called the Demon Bomb while he was in OVW and on Smackdown before moving over to RAW to start the Evolution stable. JR seemingly kept forgetting what it was called and settled on using "Batista Bomb" to call it. The same thing happened with the Olympic(Angle) Slam as JR clearly keeps forgetting what it's called and then just starts using Angle's name instead.



> I think the SSP was banned because of the accidents with Kidman. I hope when Bourne comes back his moveset isn't further watered down to be "safer"...


I don't see why they would since Bourne hurt himself doing something else.



> kidman was one reason it was banned...it was just a freak accident seeing as he had used the move so many times..Brock Lesnar was just being stupid..


Kidman used to fuck up the SSP on an almost weekly basis when he was in the 'E.



> People bash Russo alot, but he always made sure that all the talent got their time to shine.




What Russo did hurt the talent more than it helped. Every once in a while he might've gotten lucky, but for the most part, he was/is a fucking terrible booker.



> I dunno why but I find it hard to watch TNA.


Trust me, you're not alone in that thought. 

There's nothing on the Genesis card that I really give a shit about. Hell, if I want to watch really bad lucha, I'll just put on AAA instead of paying to watch Shelley/Sabin, thank you very much.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 11, 2009)

Haha I remember when it use to be called the Olympic Slam.


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 11, 2009)

IIRC they even started referring to it as the Angle Lock...


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jan 11, 2009)

I will give credit to the WWE bookers for making a concerted effort to increase their number of credible guys. Smackdown has a huge midcard now, and even Raw has a somewhat identifiable midcard now. ECW's roster is overall pretty even too.

There's still tons of other problems, like the lack of tag team divisions and the fact that lots of gimmicks/characters/factions are introduced and nothing is actually done with them, but at the very least there are a lot more decently credible guys than there used to be. Enough that it's a real guessing game as to who will be in MITB this year, unlike last year.

Plus there's less big, useless monsters than there used to be. Khali's appearances are pretty minimal now and, well, there's Knox and Kozlov, true, but besides them I think things are all right. Big Show and Mark Henry are allowed to stay right where they are in my book.



RadishMan said:


> I think the SSP was banned because of the accidents with Kidman. I hope when Bourne comes back his moveset isn't further watered down to be "safer"...


Backstage, Bam Neely got pretty much all the heat for Bourne's injury, and lookie here, he just got released.

They gave Bourne's SSP a Slammy so at the very least they'll be keeping that.



			
				Violent By Design said:
			
		

> I mean if a wrestler asks he could be granted permission, I think I saw Paul London do one.


Didn't London almost get fired on the spot for that though? He didn't have permission.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 11, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> On the part of JR, yes. It used to be called the Demon Bomb while he was in OVW and on Smackdown before moving over to RAW to start the Evolution stable. JR seemingly kept forgetting what it was called and settled on using "Batista Bomb" to call it. The same thing happened with the Olympic(Angle) Slam as JR clearly keeps forgetting what it's called and then just starts using Angle's name instead.
> 
> 
> I don't see why they would since Bourne hurt himself doing something else.
> ...



I hope u all don't crucify me for the comment Im about to make. Here goes.......
































































Vince Russo never gets the credit that he deserves. He was the one that told Vince that they only way the wwe could compete with wcw, was to make the product more edgier. He was head writer of wwe during 98, when wwe and wcw were at each others throat. Dont get me wrong, Russo has done some terrible booking(terrible is an understatement), but you cant deny his contribution to the wwe winning the war againts wcw.


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 11, 2009)

STFU is now the STF. I don't think that should surprise anyone. Least they didn't name it the Five Knuckle Shuffle. Which is funny because that move is a lot less "PG" material then FU/STFU...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 11, 2009)

A good move for ECW was the moving of Paul and Katie Lea Burchill there. But still I wish they had at least one other exclusive title.


----------



## konohakartel (Jan 11, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> A good move for ECW was the moving of Paul and Katie Lea Burchill there. But still I wish they had at least one other exclusive title.



its the perfect place for the HC title tbh.

it could be for the most extreme while its ECW champ belt is for the best.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 11, 2009)

Agreed. The Hardcore Matches are just insane and fun...also we can't get enough of Finlay using the shillelagh to win things!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 11, 2009)

konohakartel said:


> its the perfect place for the HC title tbh.
> 
> it could be for the most extreme while its ECW champ belt is for the best.





JarethDallis said:


> Agreed. The Hardcore Matches are just insane and fun...also we can't get enough of Finlay using the shillelagh to win things!



It makes sense in theory and theory alone. WWE's bookers aren't creative in the aspect of hardcore, and they use what little they do have on MITB and big time matches. Not to mention, HC wasn't their thing to begin with(The title was only created as a vehicle to get Foley over.) Not to mention putting a man threw a flaming table is risky and isn't very PG.

ANd Finlay needs to either go heel or go home.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 11, 2009)

He makes an interesting Tweener though.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 11, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> He makes an interesting Tweener though.



True,m and Hornswoggle is just lame to me. I understand you need someone to pander to the kids, but come on.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 12, 2009)

Still its better than the Khali Kiss Cam.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 12, 2009)

FU > Throwback

I thought Cena already had a move called the throwback?

It's bad enough the WWE turned Cena into this Captain America persona now they're renaming his finisher? 

If I want to watch PG programming, I'll watch Nickelodeon.


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 12, 2009)

Cena did have a move called the throwback, but I don't think the announcers ever referenced it by name. Mostly probably because it's part of his comeback set of moves I think. WWE should go to Nick Jr.

Dora/Diego intergender match~!



JarethDallis said:


> A good move for ECW was the moving of Paul and Katie Lea Burchill there. But still I wish they had at least one other exclusive title.



Not sure if I agree. Granted Burchill was going nowhere. He was basically Katie's male diva valet, which is sad because she rarely was given matches on Raw. Surprised he never did anything with Regal after he came back. I dunno if it's a good move for Katie either. On ECW she'll be able to do SOMETHING, but I don't think they have many options for her. Alicia she did, but is there any other diva? SMOKING HOT Tiffany, but I can't recall another. It's been a few months though.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 12, 2009)

Its subject to your taste in women though. I think Katie is kinda hot in that scary way. I mean with out divas on ECW its kind of a sausage festival.

I really want to know whose idea it was to give Kelly Kelly a story line that shows she has no taste in men. I mean really, she slept with Orton? I didn't even think the guy liked anyone who wasn't himself!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 12, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Cena did have a move called the throwback, but I don't think the announcers ever referenced it by name. Mostly probably because it's part of his comeback set of moves I think. WWE should go to Nick Jr.
> 
> Dora/Diego intergender match~!
> 
> ...



Cole reference by a name a good bit of times when he first started using it. 

I'm listening to Forceable Entry. Damn good music. Best ever is a Sevendust version of Break The Walls Down


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 12, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I'm listening to Forceable Entry. Damn good music. Best ever is a Sevendust version of Break The Walls Down



GREATEST ENTRANCE MUSIC EVER 

Reminds me when Jericho first debuted in WWF.

I was real young then but I knew it was epic.

Good times.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 12, 2009)

The Juice Man said:


> GREATEST ENTRANCE MUSIC EVER
> 
> Reminds me when Jericho first debuted in WWF.
> 
> ...



Tis a shame he didn't use it enough. That or King of My World. Epic shit.


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 12, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I really want to know whose idea it was to give Kelly Kelly a story line that shows she has no taste in men. I mean really, she slept with Orton? I didn't even think the guy liked anyone who wasn't himself!



Kelly has poor taste in men, but if you're going to call her out on the uglies... I think Orton is the last one you'd bring up. Remember he did have a playboy gimmick at first and I'm sure he's got plenty of female fans. But her original BF... Knox? And Balls? I won't judge Punk because he can do no wrong.

The Wrestler... amazing film. Some reason wrestling fans seem to go into it thinking it's going to be a wrestling PPV. Even still... there's more wrestling in the 90 min. flick then an entire week of WWE/TNA programming!


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 12, 2009)

Saw The Wrestler a 2nd time tonight along with some friends. Alot of em don't like wrestling any more but they were still amazed. Easy in the top 3 films of 08, and it only had a limited release in 08 too.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 12, 2009)

And people wonder why the Dudleys are considered the best tag team ever


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 12, 2009)

Question.

What is WWE going to call the *FIVE KNUCKLE SHUFFLE*? 

Marine drop?
Chain gang fist?
You can't see him?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 12, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Vince Russo never gets the credit that he deserves. He was the one that told Vince that they only way the wwe could compete with wcw, was to make the product more edgier. He was head writer of wwe during 98, when wwe and wcw were at each others throat. Dont get me wrong, Russo has done some terrible booking(terrible is an understatement), but you cant deny his contribution to the wwe winning the war againts wcw.


Oh, I don't entirely disagree, but he really did need someone above him to filter out most of the bad stuff like McMahon did for him(though admittedly, a LOT of bad stuff made it through Vince's screening process ). His WCW and TNA runs do a lot to validate this.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 12, 2009)

The Juice Man said:


> Question.
> 
> What is WWE going to call the *FIVE KNUCKLE SHUFFLE*?
> 
> ...



The choo-choo track trauma at the direction they're headin


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 12, 2009)

Cena needs to learn a proper fist drop. It looks so BAD... XD


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 12, 2009)

That's reminds me.

Edge will become the rated PG superstar.


----------



## Broleta (Jan 12, 2009)

The Juice Man said:


> That's reminds me.
> 
> Edge will become the rated PG superstar.



Its not like he does anything to warrent the Rated R nickname anymore anyways.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 12, 2009)

He never did anything to warrant it in the first place. 

On another note: I absolutely forgot that Genesis was yesterday. Heard the first half of Angle/Jarrett was really good til it turned into Just Another Angle Match. Also heard that the crowd started chanting "Thank you, Kurt!" after he beat Jarrett, which is funny as hell. I'm hoping to get a tape of the show by either Wednesday or next Tuesday at the latest.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 12, 2009)

I wanna know If they won the match with that


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 12, 2009)

Where did you find that?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 12, 2009)

You know, this versn of Raven's theme by Stereomud(I think) is fucking epic yo.


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 12, 2009)

Genibus Nitito Canus said:


> Where did you find that?



I believe from NJPW's Wrestle Kingdom III, but I just swiped it from another forum.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 12, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> I believe from NJPW's Wrestle Kingdom III, but I just swiped it from another forum.



Either way, twas awesome. Now to watch Raw Tonight. And btw, I didn't watch Smackdown last week, anything interesting happen?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## Hellion (Jan 12, 2009)

Great opening segment


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 12, 2009)

If there was at least one wrestler that I'd like to meet in my lifetime, besides Triple H, it'd be Stone Cold. He's the Hogan of the Attitude Era, going by fanbase methinks.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 12, 2009)

I know if Jericho goes on another hiatus I'll stop watching WWE


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 12, 2009)

I already envisioned Steph saying those two powerful words before she even muttered "Yu".

But, he'll be back.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 12, 2009)

Betcha Regal gets counted out


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 12, 2009)

Regal doesn't do much of a damn thing anymore. Heh, King "Bookah" was more impressive, although irritating.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 12, 2009)

Genibus Nitito Canus said:


> Regal doesn't do much of a damn thing anymore. Heh, King "Bookah" was more impressive, although irritating.



BLASPHEMY!!!!

Regal can still wrestle circles around folks. It's just bad booking like this that makes him look weak.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 12, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> BLASPHEMY!!!!
> 
> Regal can still wrestle circles around folks. It's just bad booking like this that makes him look weak.



Woah. He won.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 12, 2009)

How dare wrestling not be predictable


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 12, 2009)

Not really bad booking this time. He's been really, really sick the past month and a half. If you go back and look at the RAWs where he's there and doesn't wrestle, he looks like death warmed over.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 12, 2009)

Genibus Nitito Canus said:


> Woah. He won.



Ted's coming back tonight. I hope he, SNuka, and Manu gang bang Cody and put email it to his overrated daddy


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 12, 2009)

O HELLS YEAH.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 12, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Ted's coming back tonight. I hope he, SNuka, and Manu gang bang Cody and put email it to his overrated daddy



Ted's coming back? Oh shit. Wished that Stone Cold came back as a shocker.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 12, 2009)

Next week will be the countout, and Vince will make a Rumble-Match that is no-dq no-countout


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 12, 2009)

My whole reason for watching WWF/WWE


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 12, 2009)

Genibus Nitito Canus said:


> Ted's coming back? Oh shit. Wished that Stone Cold came back as a shocker.



That's what I've been told mate. And Manu's comment kinda backs that up(But it would be odd that someone in a movie like he is would return heel.)


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 12, 2009)

I sense that Randy Orton has a plot in all of this. 

And btw, new blog. Tis about the upcoming WWE Hall of Fame.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 12, 2009)

Genibus Nitito Canus said:


> My whole reason for watching WWF/WWE


----------



## Hellion (Jan 12, 2009)

The Canadian Bulldog, is suppose to make his return tonight, but I don't know what side he will be on


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 12, 2009)

I can deal with this product if they just had more for me to watch i.e. a well booked undercard.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 12, 2009)

Orton is one of the better sellers of wwe


----------



## Hellion (Jan 12, 2009)

well we know th enext ref that's gonna get fired


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 12, 2009)

lol Ted DiBiase.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 12, 2009)

Hahahahaha

I told you Randy had some shit up his sleeve.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 12, 2009)

Genibus Nitito Canus said:


> lol Ted DiBiase.



Swerve!! Dammit man, Cody can't even do his new finisher without damn near breaking Sim's neck? I wonder if Sim and Manu are gonna do a Samoan stable thingy.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 12, 2009)

I wanted. The Canadian Bulldog


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 12, 2009)

_*These refs are making some shitty calls tonight. Especially in that William Regal vs. CM Punk match earlier. And now in the Kane vs. Randy Orton match.*_


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 12, 2009)

Technically, they are cousin's aren't they? I mean Manu and Sim.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 12, 2009)

_*Also, I am ecstatic that Chris Jericho was fired. I hope it sticks. I really don't want him back. I bet that Vince will bring him back next week or something, though.*_


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 12, 2009)

Genibus Nitito Canus said:


> Technically, they are cousin's aren't they? I mean Manu and Sim.



Through marriage and adoption and shit yeah. 

I feel a storyline like the one from Smackdown! Here Comes the Pain where the wrestlers attack the refs after shitty calls and the refs go on strike.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jan 12, 2009)

Genibus Nitito Canus said:


> Ted's coming back? Oh shit. Wished that Stone Cold came back as a shocker.



I wish so too. Well at least we might see something interesting for now.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 12, 2009)

I almost shed a tear during the first part of the Austin vid. It's amazing watching someone grow from a WCW open match guy to WWF/E legend about to be enshrined into the Hall of Fame(even if it really doesn't mean much w/o Bruno in there) knowing that he's probably never going to work another match in his lifetime.

Also, I have to laugh whenever Cody comes out with Randy because he has to constantly watch his steps so that he doesn't walk past Orton and look stupid. 

EDIT: Okay, *anybody* who says Cena can't cut a fucking promo better watch the one he just did and eat some serious fucking crow.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 12, 2009)

Even though he _said_ that he won't wrestle again, I'd like to see The Rock come back at least one time. I smell a Hall of Famer.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 12, 2009)

Panic said:


> _*Also, I am ecstatic that Chris Jericho was fired. I hope it sticks. I really don't want him back. I bet that Vince will bring him back next week or something, though.*_



Wait what?

I hate to sound mean, but have you watched wrestling in the past year, hell, the past decade? Jericho is the shit. Why would you want one of the most complete wrestlers around fired?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 12, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I almost shed a tear during the first part of the Austin vid. It's amazing watching someone grow from a WCW open match guy to WWF/E legend about to be enshrined into the Hall of Fame(even if it really doesn't mean much w/o Bruno in there) knowing that he's probably never going to work another match in his lifetime.
> 
> Also, I have to laugh whenever Cody comes out with Randy because he has to constantly watch his steps so that he doesn't walk past Orton and look stupid.



The Stone Cold DVD is full of fuckwin.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 12, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I almost shed a tear during the first part of the Austin vid. It's amazing watching someone grow from a WCW open match guy to WWF/E legend about to be enshrined into the Hall of Fame(even if it really doesn't mean much w/o Bruno in there) knowing that he's probably never going to work another match in his lifetime.
> 
> Also, I have to laugh whenever Cody comes out with Randy because he has to constantly watch his steps so that he doesn't walk past Orton and look stupid.



Yeah, Bruno needs to be in their, though I doubt it'll happen. He doesn't seem to like the E that match


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jan 12, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Wait what?
> 
> I hate to sound mean, but have you watched wrestling in the past year, hell, the past decade? Jericho is the shit. Why would you want one of the most complete wrestlers around fired?



I've been out of the loop for a while now. What did he do to get him fired?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 12, 2009)

Immortal Flame said:


> I've been out of the loop for a while now. What did he do to get him fired?



Bitching @ Steph. Then she pulled a Vince.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 12, 2009)

He's been annoying the shit out of Stephanie the past few weeks on RAW and she'd finally had enough and "fired" him. I wish she'd stop talking in that fucking monotone when she's on TV because it's annoying as fuck and tempts me to change the damn channel.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jan 12, 2009)

No wonder he got his arse fired. 

Sadly though, I liked it when he was around even though he wasn't as good as a heel as he used to be.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 12, 2009)

Immortal Flame said:


> No wonder he got his arse fired.
> 
> Sadly though, I liked it when he was around even though he wasn't as good as a heel as he used to be.



Once again, what?

His current heel run is probally the best of his career.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 12, 2009)

Remember Mankind in all of his glory? Remember the boiler match between Mankind and The Undertaker? Do you remember the lulz?


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 12, 2009)

_*I love it when people do this. I say I don't like a wrestler and you assume it's for wrestling ability. If wrestling was really about wrestling, Jericho would be good. But it's not. It's about entertainment and a little bit of wrestling. He's a terrible entertainer and an overall asshole. I can't stand the man. Good riddance.*_


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jan 12, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Once again, what?
> 
> His current heel run is probally the best of his career.



I liked the way he cut his promos back then especially when he was feuding with  The Rock. Damn, that one promo was made of win. 



			
				Genibus Netito Canus said:
			
		

> Remember Mankind in all of his glory? Remember the boiler match between Mankind and The Undertaker? Do you remember the lulz?



That was an awesome match. The lulz really added some color to it. 

The way Mankind crashed on the announcer's table from the top of the cell is still lingering in my head up to this point.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 12, 2009)

lol Other than Mankind, I have the Triple H/Catcus Jack Hell in a Cell Match on the Triple H DVD. 

/Fuckwin


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 12, 2009)

Panic said:


> _*I love it when people do this. I say I don't like a wrestler and you assume it's for wrestling ability. If wrestling was really about wrestling, Jericho would be good. But it's not. It's about entertainment and a little bit of wrestling. He's a terrible entertainer and an overall asshole. I can't stand the man. Good riddance.*_



Take ability out of the convo, despite the man has tons of it. If you just consider entertainment(which btw is a good part ability) the mans _still_ the most complete on the current roster. Who else would you put over him( and don't hand me Bourne or people like that, as that's clearly ability and not "entertainment". And his "asshole" nature is part of the gimmick. Why would you hate on someone for doing thier job well?



Immortal Flame said:


> I liked the way he cut his promos back then especially when he was feuding with  The Rock. Damn, that one promo was made of win.


I can see that. His current "I R SERIOUS RASSLER" gimmick doesn't provide the promos past heel runs have.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 12, 2009)

Cena used the Throwback and it wasn't even called...


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jan 12, 2009)

Genibus Nitito Canus said:


> lol Other than Mankind, I have the Triple H/Catcus Jack Hell in a Cell Match on the Triple H DVD.
> 
> /Fuckwin



Back then, I thought I saw it all when he bashed H on the head with "Barbie". When he set "Barbie" on fire my jaw dropped to the floor. I was like, "Oh shit! No way man!" 

@ Chaos Ghost: Although his serious gimmick didn't have the same color as back then, it never failed to make me say, "Damn, he's pretty good in selling his act as an arrogant a-hole."


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 12, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Cena used the Throwback and it wasn't even called...



Which Throwback? lulz

HBK doing a crossface in a post Benoit world?

Just
As
Planned
.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 12, 2009)

Ahhhh... Cena's working the subtle 80's heel NWA champion again only this time, he doesn't have that no-talent hack HHH in there to fuck it up.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 12, 2009)

Great F'N match


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 12, 2009)

Is it me or did Cole purposely dance around saying the name of Cena's finisher?


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 12, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I almost shed a tear during the first part of the Austin vid. It's amazing watching someone grow from a WCW open match guy to WWF/E legend about to be enshrined into the Hall of Fame(even if it really doesn't mean much w/o Bruno in there) knowing that he's probably never going to work another match in his lifetime.



You got to watch this shoot promo he did back in the day on WCW/ECW.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mV38FRJ6Gas[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hellion (Jan 12, 2009)

Yeah he did.lol


----------



## Hellion (Jan 12, 2009)

Awesome match


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 12, 2009)

Kaze said:


> Awesome match



It's Cena/HBK. They always put on hax matches.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 12, 2009)

Man the refs are making some really messed up calls anymore.


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 12, 2009)

Well... half of them got fired over the weekend. Course that won't help their case...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 13, 2009)

A bunch of refs got fired?


----------



## Jimin (Jan 13, 2009)

Stone Cold Steve Austin 2009 WWE Hall of Fame!!!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 13, 2009)

The Juice Man said:


> That's reminds me.
> 
> Edge will become the rated PG superstar.



Over my dead body! I refuse to change my name to that shit...

The countdown begins. Vince is back, bitches! I must say, his hiatus was definitly needed, because I got a little tired of seeing his face on my tv for a while, back in 07. I have a feeling Vince will hire Jericho.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 13, 2009)

Yeah it looks like one of them kayfabe things. Most firings are private.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 13, 2009)

The Juice Man said:


> You got to watch this shoot promo he did back in the day on WCW/ECW.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mV38FRJ6Gas[/YOUTUBE]



I always felt that this was one of Austin's best promos, maybe even better than the infamous "Austin 3:16" promo. It was long as hell though. I must say, I havent seem a promo this good in a while. 

When that bad ref call happened, I thought it was part of the show. I guess I didnt pay that close attention to it.


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 13, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Yeah it looks like one of them kayfabe things. Most firings are private.



More then likely Vince undermines Stephanie and thus a new McMahon Feud begins. Yay...

Speaking of shit... seeing as Sting is injured supposedly. Anyone got the feeling TNA is going to have the MEM kick him out and then he joins the FL to save the day?


----------



## Hellion (Jan 13, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I always felt that this was one of Austin's best promos, maybe even better than the infamous "Austin 3:16" promo. It was long as hell though. I must say, I havent seem a promo this good in a while.
> 
> When that bad ref call happened, I thought it was part of the show. I guess I didnt pay that close attention to it.



Yeah you could see Randy was kinda like WTF.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 13, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> Stone Cold Steve Austin 2009 WWE Hall of Fame!!!



You already knew that it was coming. There should be a Stone Cold smiley.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 13, 2009)

_*HELL YEAH!*_


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 13, 2009)

I wonder what the WWE plans to do with Dos Caras. I mean he is a luchadore and I think he is one of them masked ones. And last I checked he signed a contract with em. It would be kick ass to see Rey Mysterio fight another masked wrestler ya know.


----------



## konohakartel (Jan 13, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I wonder what the WWE plans to do with Dos Caras. I mean he is a luchadore and I think he is one of them masked ones. And last I checked he signed a contract with em. It would be kick ass to see Rey Mysterio fight another masked wrestler ya know.



well Low Ki is supposed to feud with Rey when he debuts..i guess Dos Caras could possibly bolster the midcard..maybe even cruiserweight renaissance.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 13, 2009)

Im kinda in the dark about Low Ki so can you clue me in? I quit watchin it for a while then got hooked again cause ECW was on after Eureka.


----------



## konohakartel (Jan 13, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Im kinda in the dark about Low Ki so can you clue me in? I quit watchin it for a while then got hooked again cause ECW was on after Eureka.



Low Ki was Senshi on TNA he works a lot like Rey. not sure if he is actually signed by WWE just yet tho..basically Rey wants to bring him in and do a storyline where he uses Reys moveset and basically feuds with Rey.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 13, 2009)

Sorta like how Mickie James was Trish's biggest fan and used the same moves?


----------



## konohakartel (Jan 13, 2009)

yea but a lot more high flying and epic...even tho the lez moments were awesome


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 13, 2009)

They're kinda doin that again with Beth Phoenix and Rosa.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Impact spoiler and TNA question_ 



Hernandez beats Sting via DQ at the tapings, but from what I read he didn't get the title.  Last time I checked in TNA title's CAN change hands via DQ or did they change that rule


----------



## Way-Man (Jan 13, 2009)

Kaze said:


> *Spoiler*: _Impact spoiler and TNA question_
> 
> 
> 
> Hernandez beats Sting via DQ at the tapings, but from what I read he didn't get the title.  Last time I checked in TNA title's CAN change hands via DQ or did they change that rule


I think they changed that rule a while ago.  It was a pretty stupid rule when you think about it.


----------



## RodMack (Jan 13, 2009)

The Juice Man said:


> You got to watch this shoot promo he did back in the day on WCW/ECW.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mV38FRJ6Gas[/YOUTUBE]


That was one of the, if not the, best promos I've seen Austin do. Of course it was back when he joined ECW but you can tell he was fed up with all the backstage politics in WCW.

That video package last night of Austin was just amazing.


----------



## konohakartel (Jan 13, 2009)

jus got this off of WZ who got it from the Torch

Scott Steiner is said to be in pretty rough shape, but then again he has been that way since the final year of WCW. There was a point in time where he would warm up for a full hour before going out for a match, and another time when after a 10 minute match he couldn't pick up a napkin he dropped in a hotel, but when he finally did manage to get down on one knee to pick it up he grabbed his back and had to lie down on a couch to relieve the pain. Steiner’s days in the ring may be numbed, as he had made it clear to friends he has no interest in appearing on camera if he looks feeble or injured. He was once working through back pain so bad that he couldn’t do any flat-back bumps and had to fall to his side or to his knees, and explain later to the wrestlers that he wasn’t trying to no-sell their moves but he simply couldn’t do the back bumps.

Steiner is said to be pretty hard on himself, and most of the locker room feels bad for him at times despite his reputation as an absolute lunatic who has threatened people’s lives over booking decisions. In WCW, Jeff Jarrett was always known as the guy who could keep Scott under control and calm him down.

Says one fellow wrestler regarding Scott‘s health: "He can't bend over and tie his shoe because of his lower back pain. His stretching routine before matches is barbaric just so he has the mobility to get through a match because he's wound so tight. His back is so bad watching him go through a 12 step process to sit in a car seat is excruciating. It's so not a secret that his back causes him tremendous pain and is an overwhelming concern in his life every day"

Friends continue to encourage Steiner to back off on his muscle-mass, but Steiner continues to be stubborn and prioritize being as big as possible over all else. He never misses a work out and fans said they saw him at a gym in Hawaii while he was there on his honeymoon. Steiner is still financially set from his WCW days and real estate ventures with his brother, but there is tremendous pressure for him to retire due to his physical condition. With so many TNA wrestlers on the shelf, the loss of Steiner would be a major blow to the company.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 13, 2009)

GET ON YOUR KNEES!!!!! THE ALL AMERICAN AMERICAN ECW CHAMPION!!! BOOMER SOONER!!!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 13, 2009)

Eh so he won. I still don't have to like it!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 13, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Eh so he won. I still don't have to like it!



I'd said more than once that if Hardy went over Swagger that the world would end. And I LOVE that graphic fo the ECW title.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 13, 2009)

I just see it as the moment someone more likable becomes champion.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 13, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I just see it as the moment someone more likable becomes champion.



How Swagger more likeable than Matt? Plus it is funny that Swag got in four months what Matt waited 10 years for.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 13, 2009)

I just don't like heels like him. Its too  much like Kurt Angle. And I never liked Kurt Angle. Heels like Morrison and The Miz you can hate em but you love to hate em. You know what I mean?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 13, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I just don't like heels like him. Its too  much like Kurt Angle. And I never liked Kurt Angle. Heels like Morrison and The Miz you can hate em but you love to hate em. You know what I mean?



Not really I don't. I really see little comparison between he and Angle. Angle's gimmick is that of an intense self-proclaimed hero. Jack Swagger is just the uber talented blue chipper who isn't afraid to blow his own horn.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 13, 2009)

It just gets boring week after week. There is a point where it loses appeal and just becomes annoying as hell.


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 13, 2009)

Remember a few months ago there was news that supposedly MVP's losing streak was to see if he was really in it for the long haul. As a safety precaution to see if he'd bail on the WWE like Brock/Lashley?

I'm sure Swaggah's streak will happen soon too.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 13, 2009)

What would be awesome if when Evan Bourne returned he and Rey formed some form of stable or tag team.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 14, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> What would be awesome if when Evan Bourne returned he and Rey formed some form of stable or tag team.



They seemed to be teasing at it before his injury.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 14, 2009)

The High Fliers never seem to form their own stables. We always see the behemoths and most of the heels do it. Because its in the Heel rule book. Always have someone to distract the ref.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 14, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> The High Fliers never seem to form their own stables. We always see the behemoths and most of the heels do it. Because its in the Heel rule book. Always have someone to distract the ref.



The Filthy Animals were high flyer-ish.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah I was largely uninterested in WWE for a long time. So some of these names confuse me. But if thats the case its something you rarely see.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 14, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Yeah I was largely uninterested in WWE for a long time. So some of these names confuse me. But if thats the case its something you rarely see.



There were in WCW. Had Rey, Kidman, Konnan, and I think Eddie was in their in it's early stages.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 14, 2009)

Ah. If Rey is gonna have the feud with Low Ki, my guess is they need to wrap up the Knox feud before it happens.


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 14, 2009)

Or Knox can just squash all three and Vince can whack off...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 14, 2009)

I dont even really get the whole angle with Knox. What is his reason for attacking Rey?


----------



## konohakartel (Jan 14, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I dont even really get the whole angle with Knox. What is his reason for attacking Rey?



because he is big and Rey is small...and Vince gets a hard on when he sees a big guy beat on a small guy.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 14, 2009)

Ah figures...but after a while the Giant Killer aspect of Rey gets stale. And at this point I will be glad when Rey feuds with Low Ki. And I just noticed there are literally no heel high fliers in the WWE


----------



## konohakartel (Jan 14, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Ah figures...but after a while the Giant Killer aspect of Rey gets stale. And at this point I will be glad when Rey feuds with Low Ki. And I just noticed there are literally no heel high fliers in the WWE



they dont push it right...in WCW he did the giant killer thing and it worked nicely..

tbh WWE just doesnt push Rey right..he has so much more potential even tho he has been accident prone


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 14, 2009)

Rey is one of the reasons I watch. Im sick of the herculian monsters with muscles. High Fliers are just more fun to watch because you never know when they will hit the aerial moves.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 14, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Rey is one of the reasons I watch. Im sick of the herculian monsters with muscles. High Fliers are just more fun to watch because you never know when they will hit the aerial moves.



Sounds to me like you'll enjoy CMLL or AAA. 

Also, watch these because!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Vg9dQ0U2TY[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DfFzsIXEVus[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mw4z17IF2e4[/YOUTUBE]

Last two are by me

You might also wanna look up WCW's old Cruiserweight division on youtube.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 14, 2009)

I tried to watch AAA but I dont speak much Spanish and it was pretty odd with the guys that were hitting people with belts outside the ring.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 14, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I tried to watch AAA but I dont speak much Spanish and it was pretty odd with the guys that were hitting people with belts outside the ring.



Yeah, when watching Japanese and Spanish wrestling(unless you know the language) it's just best to not care about the storylines nad stuff. Just watch what their doing you know?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 14, 2009)

True. But how would I even see the Japanese stuff? Cause I only discovered AAA because we get a lot of Mexican networks on our Satellite.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 14, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> True. But how would I even see the Japanese stuff? Cause I only discovered AAA because we get a lot of Mexican networks on our Satellite.



Youtube and Veoh mate. I also get shit from this forum I'm apart of(lots of people upload vids and whatnot.)


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 14, 2009)

Ah. It might have to wait til I get a more reliable phone line since I only got access at night time and its dial up.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jan 14, 2009)

Big spoiler for this week's Smackdown


*Spoiler*: __ 



MVP ends his streak after he pins the Big Show (with interference from Triple H).

Hopefully this leads back into a big push though it worries me that he might turn face, since that tends to do a lot of damage.

I knew they wouldn't keep the streak going till MITB though, though here's hoping that he wins the briefcase anyway


----------



## konohakartel (Jan 14, 2009)

i like it when cruiserweights let loose but still keep it tight which is what used to happen in WWE. I watched those smaller companies and it didnt look that tight..i man yea they pull off some sweet moves but it looks sloppy a lot.

I remember a few years back during a Rey vs. Eddy match Rey jumped off the rope and tried to nail a senton or something but Eddy caught him and moved him midair and nailed him with a powerbomb or some sort of driver. It looked really tight too. 

or those Rey Sabu matches...Seated senton into a Rana. those 2 have some near perfect timing


----------



## SilverCross (Jan 14, 2009)

all this talk makes me miss WCW even more...there cruiserweight division was always fun..


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 14, 2009)

SilverCross said:


> all this talk makes me miss WCW even more...there cruiserweight division was always fun..



Indeed. I think one of the great tragedies of pro wrestling is that Ultimo Dragon's WWE run never panned out.


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 14, 2009)

For some reason I can't really get into foreign wrestling. I've tried to watch NOAH and Dragon Gate and something just doesn't click with me. Not really because of the language because I know Puro doesn't deal with too many storylines that aren't competition, but I just don't feel it when watching. Has nothing to do with the workers though because when I see them in ROH/PWG/Etc. I enjoy them a lot. Course I wish KENTA did more shows with ROH, I'm not a big fan of Marufuji.


----------



## Buzz Killington (Jan 14, 2009)

With the Knox/Rey storyline, it seemed like it was originally supposed to be Knox vs. Evan Bourne, but Bourne is of course injured.

I don't get to see much Japanese wrestling, but I do like lucha libre when I can see it. Although I do prefer CMLL to AAA. 

So Austin is the first Hall of Fame inductee. I didn't see if this has been discussed before, but while I do believe Austin is one of the most important figures in wrestling history to date, there are others who have needed to go in for a long time, who are still waiting, and Austin has bypassed them. These include Ted DiBiase (Sr.), Ricky Steamboat, and Bob Backlund. Bruno Sammartino also has to swallow his pride and accept an induction.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 14, 2009)

Well WM is in Texas, so that would explain why Austin is being inducted. They're going with the logic, induct Austin while he's still in peoples minds. 

RadishMan have you tried seeing some of the classic bouts in New Japan and All Japan?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 14, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> For some reason I can't really get into foreign wrestling. I've tried to watch NOAH and Dragon Gate and something just doesn't click with me. Not really because of the language because I know Puro doesn't deal with too many storylines that aren't competition, but I just don't feel it when watching. Has nothing to do with the workers though because when I see them in ROH/PWG/Etc. I enjoy them a lot. Course I wish KENTA did more shows with ROH, *I'm not a big fan of Marufuji*



Glad I'm not the only person who feels that way. Yeah he does some good shit, but overall he just doesn't move me. The man is by far Shinsuke Nakamura, with the Gods that are Speed Muscle right behind them.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 14, 2009)

What ever happened to CIMA. I remember he had a serious neck injury earlier in the year.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 14, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> What ever happened to CIMA. I remember he had a serious neck injury earlier in the year.


:



> Some time in May 2008, CIMA developed a neck injury. He tried to recuperate from it early as best as he could, but by the end of June, it was becoming obvious that he would need to take considerable time off to rest and heal up properly. On June 29, he vacated the Dream Gate title, just eight days shy of a one-year reign as champion. CIMA would return to the ring on December 28, 2008, when he teamed with Jushin Liger in a losing effort to capture the Open the Twin Gate Championship. It was also on this day that his Typhoon unit was brought to an end, after Dragon Kid, Ryo Saito & Susumu Yokosuka lost in a Unit Split Survival Three-Way Six-Man Tag Match to teams from WORLD-1 and Real Hazard.



From Wikipedia

I heard he first hurt his neck selling Naruki Doi's Muscle Buster. Not sure how legit it is(though the vids I posted earlier has him taking the move, it doesn't look like he hurt himself thar)


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 14, 2009)

I think I figured out what makes Jack Swagger bein ECW champ not so great. Because ECW lacks a midcard title. Raw has the Intercontinental, and Smackdown has the Unite States title.

And I discovered a rumor apparently Christian Cage is going to be responsible for the hit and run on Hardy and the attack a few months back.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 14, 2009)

Oh yeah!! I didn't post my Swagger theory on here yet. I personally think that at Mania, Dreamer will beat Swagger for the ECW title. This will spur Dreamer's retirement run, leading to his reitirement at One Night Stand. The reason Swagger won is because he;s one of the only young and up and coming heels, and if he loses to Dreamer, he won't loose too much heat, yet it will also be somewhat beliveable.

So that's my theory.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 14, 2009)

Its plausible. I can imagine Dreamer wanting to retire before he is crippled. Pro Wrestling is demanding considering its akin to stunt work.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm glad they're giving Dreamer a push. I mean he's been jobbing for God knows how long. Least they could do is give the man one last decent run.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 14, 2009)

Agreed. He deserves a nice farewell ride.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 15, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Agreed. He deserves a nice farewell ride.



I was never a fan of Dreamer's, but I do respect him and feel he needs to go out the right way. I mean, the man is the face of the Original ECW


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 15, 2009)

Every legend deserves a farewell ride. I could see Sean Michaels getting a farewell ride too. You can kinda see the look in his eyes that it hurts him to wrestle still.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 15, 2009)

Michaels is gonna get more then just a fair ride. RAW is gonna revolve around Michaels before he retires. He's a WWE thoroughbred.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 15, 2009)

I could see him sticking around for a while after like in the sense of a GM. That would be purely awesome.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 15, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Michaels is gonna get more then just a fair ride. RAW is gonna revolve around Michaels before he retires. He's a WWE thoroughbred.



It'll be more epic Flair's farewell tour. Flair was a legend indeed, but he was more of an NWA/WCW legend. HBK on the other hand is one of WWE's greatest performers of all time.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 15, 2009)

Second only to The Deadman. Im sorry but The Undertaker is the most dedicated performer I have ever seen.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 15, 2009)

Michaels wrestled with practically a broken back. Anyway, I doubt Undertaker will have a retirement type of match. He'll prob just disappear.


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 15, 2009)

Hehe @ people thinking Dreamer isn't going to go out with a definitive loss to Swaggah...


----------



## Hellion (Jan 15, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Michaels is gonna get more then just a fair ride. RAW is gonna revolve around Michaels before he retires. He's a WWE thoroughbred.



Yeah even moreso than Terra Ryzing  (Reps to those who know who that is )


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 15, 2009)

They need to train a successor for the Undertaker. You need that tweener with a dark air about them. And it can't be the Boogeyman.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 15, 2009)

Kevin Thorn was the perfect Taker successor IMHO


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 15, 2009)

Except they released him.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 15, 2009)

Twice   I honestly don't see why Elijah Burke and him, people who got reactions in ECW, get the axe and it is Mike Knox who moves to RAW and gets to feud in the upper mid card


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 15, 2009)

Kaze said:


> Yeah even moreso than Terra Ryzing  (Reps to those who know who that is )



Triple H mate. Come on Kaze, step your random name game up.

And I LOVED Burke and Thorn! I heard one thing working against Burke was that the only person who was really backing him is out of the company.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 15, 2009)

As much as I love the E they really don't understand this isn't the 80's.  Most of the greatest fighters in the world today are under 215.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 15, 2009)

Speaking of Mr. H

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qra-2p4fcaM[/YOUTUBE]
Trips as Jean Paul Levesque

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SK4SWGHv4-w[/YOUTUBE]

Terra Ryzing, the source of Trips thinking he's our Nature Boy


----------



## Hellion (Jan 15, 2009)

Holy Crap, they didn't change his entrance music  
 Oh and I thought it WAS flair for a moment

I should rep you again.  Alex Wright had the best Entrance Music ever


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 15, 2009)

Kaze said:


> Holy Crap, they didn't change his entrance music
> Oh and I thought it WAS flair for a moment



I know right. I love how a proper frenchmen comes to the ring to generic rock. And I bro made me laugh at the video while making a Flapjack reference.

*Trips goes to kiss the lady's hand* Bro: Clearly he's a gentleman*Trips drops her hand in disgust* He's no gnetleman!!! He's an Adventurer !!!!1one!!!

It made me laugh.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 15, 2009)

LOL.

You know one thing that I noticed.  Heels don't do things like tell the ref that the face was cheating, or really play to the crowd that is.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 15, 2009)

Kaze said:


> LOL.
> 
> You know one thing that I noticed.  Heels don't do things like tell the ref that the face was cheating, or really play to the crowd that is.



It's probally got something to do with the way heels have acted in recent years. It's less about getting the crowd to boo you as it is about showing them that they don't matter to you.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah that is true.  But I find it weird that I enjoyed those matches and they used basic wrestling moves, and yet I get so bored when todays wrestlers do the same thing


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 15, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I could see him sticking around for a while after like in the sense of a GM. That would be purely awesome.



Well, when Vince finally croaks/bites the dust, Shawn Michaels is gonna stay with the company. He and HHH are gonna be in charge of scouting and finding talent, which is great, because we all know that HBK has a good eye when it comes to finding talent.(Kendrik, Danielson, Lance Cade, etc). At least that's what I heard.





[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovZrHt3ALbs&feature=rec-HM-rev-rn[/YOUTUBE]

Classic case of roid rage....displayed by Vinnie Mac.
I can only wonder what Linda has to go through....

I just read that Austin wants Flair to induct him into the HOF. When I first read that, my reaction was ? The wwe doesnt want flair to induct him, because Flair decided to leave wwe, and do other things.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 15, 2009)

Who do you think will take over Shane or Steph.  I think Shane will even though Steph seems to be the more hands on mini Mcmahon


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 15, 2009)

Starrcade 94...Jesus what a load of crap that was. The sad thing is Alex Wright and a noob HHH had the best match on the card.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 15, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovZrHt3ALbs&feature=rec-HM-rev-rn[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Classic case of roid rage....displayed by Vinnie Mac.
> I can only wonder what Linda has to go through....



I love that long swallow/breath he takes before slapping the paper.



Kaze said:


> Who do you think will take over Shane or Steph.  I think Shane will even though Steph seems to be the more hands on mini Mcmahon



I hope it's Shane. Steph is the one that's been lobbying for Kozlov's push

EDIT: And what made it extra sad is that Starrcade was THE show for WCW


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 15, 2009)

Im hoping that if ECW gets to be successful WWE will be like CSI, on Monday through Friday. Which would be awesome.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 15, 2009)

ECW is successful. Its goal isn't to be like RAW or Smackdown.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 15, 2009)

Yes but I would like to see the time be extended. Since an hour isnt enough to showcase talent, we get a DJ Gabriel v. Paul Burchill match every week.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 15, 2009)

Kaze said:


> Who do you think will take over Shane or Steph.  I think Shane will even though Steph seems to be the more hands on mini Mcmahon



There's no question about it.....Steph is definitly taking over. She is more involved in the business than Shane. I read an interview that a former wwe employee did, and that person stated that Steph's passion is just as big as Vince(I cant help but doubt that statement). Hell, even Vince said that HHH and Steph will take over when he's gone.

I wonder how the wwe will do when Vince is gone. Honestly, I cant help but get a little worried. Steph is currently in charge of creative, and while the wwe is better than it's been in a while, it's still not all that good. It could be better, i think. We'll see...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 15, 2009)

I just have this omninous feeling that when Vince is gone Steph is gonna have Kozlov vs. Khali for the title as the Main Event for Mania XXX(though I doubt Vince will have gone by then). Hmmmm, XXX.....I wonder if the E wil play up the triple X angle for Maina 30


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 15, 2009)

They really need to get Kozlov some new attire. He looks like a crazy man in his underwear.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 15, 2009)

I could have swore I read somewhere that Vince wanted Shane to inherit it, like he did from his father .

But I am also worried.  The worst part is that I don't think it is that far around the corner.  I don't wish death on anyone, but if half the stories on Vince are true, his life style shortened his life


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 15, 2009)

Shane isn't taking over. From all accounts it doesn't look like he even wants to. Sure some of Stephanie's stuff is trash, but Shane seems to want to be "one of the boys" and is a big supporter of Batista. UGH(~!)


----------



## Hellion (Jan 15, 2009)

Shane did a Phoenix Splash, and the SSP he gets my vote for Head McMahon


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 15, 2009)

Man they should of kept Kozlov on ECW. Having Kozlov feud with Matt while he was champ was the best idea they could of came up with at that point. Of course after one match where the title wasn't even on the line they drop the angle.


----------



## konohakartel (Jan 15, 2009)

i heard a while back that Shane would head up the overseas role and the public relationships role or something along those lines. Linda will probably be head before Steph takes over and HHH and HBK in the talent scouting area.

I can kind of see Taker possibly having some role in the company, but with HHH and HBK there i doubt it. They just dont git along. Maybe Taker will build them a new Titan Towers even the the E is already planning to move to a larger space...im gonna miss driving past them on my way up thru Connecticut.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 15, 2009)

Kaze said:


> Shane did a Phoenix Splash, and the SSP he gets my vote for Head McMahon



Let's not forget Coast 2 Coast


----------



## konohakartel (Jan 15, 2009)

it just shows that Shane is more of a McMahon than Vince..Shane actually puts his body on the line for the show. While Vince thinks he is one of the boys in the back Shane proves it whenever he steps in the ring to wrestle.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 15, 2009)

Shane takes stuntman bumps, Vince gets coldcocked so hard with actual steel chairs that his dental work has flown off before. They really aren't comparable at all.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 15, 2009)

Vince gives it all when he wrestles. The McMahons love to perform. In case you didn't notice, Vince can't exactly do a shooting star press.


----------



## konohakartel (Jan 15, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Vince gives it all when he wrestles. The McMahons love to perform. In case you didn't notice, Vince can't exactly do a shooting star press.



yes but when Vince gets in the ring we know he gonna git whooped. He isnt as entertaining as Shane imo.


Btw Dos Caras just signed with CMLL...no go for the WWE.


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 15, 2009)

Besides Shane's KOTR bump through the glass... most of his big time stuff tended to involve big foam mattresses. Not to discredit, but when did he do Phoenix/SSPs? I don't recall any of those. I wouldn't hold it against Vince for not being able to do the pretty flippy moves. His blading against Gowen was quite brutal.


----------



## konohakartel (Jan 15, 2009)

damn looks like Victoria is retiring tonights her last match with the E.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 15, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Besides Shane's KOTR bump through the glass... most of his big time stuff tended to involve big foam mattresses. Not to discredit, but when did he do Phoenix/SSPs? I don't recall any of those. I wouldn't hold it against Vince for not being able to do the pretty flippy moves. His blading against Gowen was quite brutal.




He attempts them but his opponent usually moves out of the way.


----------



## konohakartel (Jan 15, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ooYBMEMhPAQ[/YOUTUBE]

cant find Pheonix Splash but i did find this

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFKga11Ufxk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 15, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Besides Shane's KOTR bump through the glass... most of his big time stuff tended to involve big foam mattresses. Not to discredit, but when did he do Phoenix/SSPs? I don't recall any of those. I wouldn't hold it against Vince for not being able to do the pretty flippy moves. His blading against Gowen was quite brutal.



Speaking of Zac Gowen, whatever happened to him, after he was released? Does he still wrestle? 

Does anybody remember that huge, sick, spot that Shane did a few years ago, when he jumped off the titan tron, onto the ground? I think it was the titan tron. It was a huge spot, that made the jump Jeff hardy did last year, look like shit.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 15, 2009)

konohakartel said:


> damn looks like Victoria is retiring tonights her last match with the E.



NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


I think Shane has to have more rep than Vince. Shane does do spotmonkey spots, but his matches are actually good. Vince's matches aren't too good to me.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 15, 2009)

So I tried to watch TNA again, and then they were lampooning Sarah Palin...still. They're a wrestling company...not SNL. We don't watch wrestling for political views, we watch it to see people beating the crap out of each other. And for a time the opportunity to shout what or hell yeah at nauseum.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 15, 2009)

Y'know, the more I watch TNA fuck up the MEM/Frontline feud, the more I think the Frontline should've just been Joe, AJ, and someone else(like Lethal, maybe) because the faces shouldn't out-number the heels like this and be booked to be this inept.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 15, 2009)

Faces ganging up on people? That just makes no sense, thats a heel tactic.


----------



## SilverCross (Jan 15, 2009)

but..there not really ganging up on them...there may be more of them, but most of them dont do much.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 15, 2009)

Ah. Still TNA is lacking in class and good talent. I don't think Vince would make fun of any politician.


----------



## SilverCross (Jan 15, 2009)

tna may lack good story lines, but talent they have.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 15, 2009)

True...but you can't really sit through the bad angles long enough to watch.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 15, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Ah. Still TNA is lacking in class and good talent. I don't think Vince would make fun of any politician.



That's sarcasm right?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 15, 2009)

TNA has the talent, it's just that they're lacking in the creative department.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 15, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> TNA has the talent, it's just that they're lacking in the creative department.



I stopped watching because I couldn't bare to watch guys like Daivari get belts while the talent like Dutt, Lethal, and Petey get ignored or barely used.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 15, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Ah. Still TNA is lacking in class and good talent. I don't think Vince would make fun of any politician.



Vince made fun of Obama and Hillary a few months ago on RAW. Vinnie Mac has no limits.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 15, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Vince made fun of Obama and Hillary a few months ago on RAW. Vinnie Mac has no limits.



Indeed. Vince once made God job to him.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 15, 2009)

I admit they got good wrestlers. Just the angles are horrible. If they were more creative I would watch, considering their version of a Divas Match is watchable but the angles are just predictable.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 15, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Vince made fun of Obama and Hillary a few months ago on RAW. Vinnie Mac has no limits.



But that was during the election. Its acceptable during that time, but months after it ended I don't want to see it.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 16, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Ah. Still TNA is lacking in class and good talent. I don't think Vince would make fun of any politician.



TNA has great talent. (I'm probably the biggest AJ mark on this forum)

Booking and story lines are just atrocious.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 16, 2009)

I could watch TNA if they just worked on the story lines. And stopped with the stable of female wrestlers with a male valet.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 16, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Vince made fun of Obama and Hillary a few months ago on RAW. Vinnie Mac has no limits.


Hey, at least we only had to put up with it once. TNA's dragged out the Palin thing for over a freakin' month. And they paid it off with... THAT? Seriously, what the fucking FUCK? I could stick a crayon up my ass and write a better resolution than that. Hell, anybody that's posted in this thread could do it, too. And while I'm on a bit of a rant, why the hell does Kong need an entourage of jobbers when she's already beat the living shit out of all the other Knockouts? Why keep these losers around when all they do is lose? Did TNA ever explain why Soujouner Bolt(God, what a stupid fucking name that is. Did someone from the WWE recommend it to them?) turned heel to begin with? Why hasn't Roxxi gotten her turn against Kong already? They've run Taylor Wilde into the ground(is she unlikeable or what?) and likewise with ODB, so why is Roxxi doing nothing but beating Kong's Job Squad in endless, meaningless tag matches?

And lastly, WHY CAN'T WE GET CHEERLEADER MELISSA ALREADY?  



Chaos Ghost said:


> Indeed. Vince once made God job to him.


I have to admit: The skit with him and Shane in the church almost made me piss my pants from laughing so hard.



The Juice Man said:


> TNA has great talent. (I'm probably the biggest AJ mark on this forum)
> 
> Booking and story lines are just atrocious.


Man, why couldn't they just put Booker out there with AJ tonight instead of Mr. Crippled Roid-Head? Shit, if they still wanted to do the Petey thing, make it a damn tag match so that Steiner doesn't look like he's going to fall over dead after 6 minutes in. He should NOT be working long singles matches at this point(maybe not ever again given how terrible his health has been) let alone the main event of Impact.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 16, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Man, why couldn't they just put Booker out there with AJ tonight instead of Mr. Crippled Roid-Head? Shit, if they still wanted to do the Petey thing, make it a damn tag match so that Steiner doesn't look like he's going to fall over dead after 6 minutes in. He should NOT be working.



Fixed that for you


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Jan 16, 2009)

so who do you people think is going to win the rumble? (please if you already know somehow please no spoilers) (well not sure if anyone does know already but i heard that sometimes people know things that they shouldn't which idk to me spoils it)


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 16, 2009)

My money's on Orton or Trips. Maybe HBK as a long shot


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 16, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Fixed that for you


:rofl

As for the Rumble, the only people who know who's going to win definitely are the McMahons, the bookers, and the winner himself.


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 16, 2009)

There's an NWO spoiler suggesting a Chamber featuring 
*Spoiler*: __ 



HHH, Taker, Kozlov, Jeff, Edge and someone else. Funny because the caption mentions HHH burying people... it's a WWE mag scan too!


 so it could be Orton. Hopefully despite Vince's love affair with the HBK angle, we don't see JBL/HBK for the title... ugh.


----------



## Broleta (Jan 16, 2009)

I hope Orton or Jericho win the Rumble.


----------



## RodMack (Jan 16, 2009)

I don't understand the whole Stephanie "firing" Jericho angle.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 16, 2009)

My Victoria is retiring!!!!


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 16, 2009)

Which means Nattie will be doing a lot MORE jobbing...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 16, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Which means Nattie will be doing a lot MORE jobbing...



Sadly yes..it's a lose lose for me


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 16, 2009)

I seriously hope what happened to Jeff was a set up.

Edit: Hardcore Holly has been released.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 17, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Hardcore Holly has been released.



It's about time.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Jan 17, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I seriously hope what happened to Jeff was a set up.



I believe that hit & run thing maybe a setup, but I don't think that pyro thing was a setup, that accident we saw made me so shocked and jittery, it's like I'm seeing exactly what happened to Michael Jackson's pyro accident in 84'.


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 17, 2009)

Holly fucked up!


----------



## konohakartel (Jan 17, 2009)

At first i thought it was just a work..seeing as he was just hit with sparklers which arent that hot to begin with..then he got hit with the red shot which i have no idea about.

It might be like how they had trips come help McMahon and all that stuff. Using real life friends help out the person. Its no secret that Helms is a friend of the HArdys..same goes for Jimmy who i didnt even kno was still around.


BTW wwe.com is runnin there own Chuck Norris-esque campaign for McMahon with crazy but lulzy "facts"


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes Im aware  of the McMahon-erisms. Kinda funny but at this point we got so many parodies of it that its losing power.

The Jeff accident made me seriously think of the Owen Hart tragedy. I guess what suggests it was a set up was Jeff didn't do his dancing like he usually does when he comes out.


----------



## konohakartel (Jan 17, 2009)

i didnt even notice that his entrance was different. looking at the vid they have up it looked like a standard Jeff entrance..


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 17, 2009)

On a more positive note. Last night was pretty sweet. MVP finally wins one, and Jack finally lost a match. In such an epic way that I was actually cheering when it happened.


----------



## konohakartel (Jan 17, 2009)

and here comes MVP as a face


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 17, 2009)

Give it a chance and see where it goes is what I say.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 17, 2009)

The only thing I regret about Holly being released, is that he didn't get his ass kicked before leaving. It's no secret that both Holly and JBL are infamous for being backstage bullies.

I have a feeling that MVP is gonna win the mitb. Despite the fact that he's been on a losing streak, they seem to be building him up, at the same time. They are definitly getting him ready for main event status.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 17, 2009)

I was thinking with Vickie's eneptness for running Smackdown I can see McMahon firing her.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 17, 2009)

Jeff getting owned by those pyros were awesome. It's a shame I turned off my TV when Edge came down to start his talk show.


Looks like the Royal Rumble will be interesting. I hope RKO wins.


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 18, 2009)

I hope RKO wins as well and Mania. It's been too long since a heel won the Rumble and the faces winning most matches @ WM is annoying. If HHH wins... we riot.


----------



## konohakartel (Jan 18, 2009)

I think MVP is very marketable as a face.. MVP headbands armbands gloves..the whole 9 yards..

Im thinking its gonna be Taker at the Rumble with possible retirement at Mania.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 18, 2009)

Rumor has it Triple H wants to be the one to destroy The Streak, but that has fail written on it.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 18, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Rumor has it Triple H wants to be the one to destroy The Streak, but that has fail written on it.



Someone like Triple H breaking the streak makes no sense whatsoever. He's already cemented his status as a future HOF, but this just proves how insecure he really is because of his politicking.  

If anyone should break it, it should someone up and coming. (RKO, Cena, etc.)


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 18, 2009)

Or maybe a successor to the role of undead monster. The WWE will seriously need a dark being of terror.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 18, 2009)

The Juice Man said:


> Someone like Triple H breaking the streak makes no sense whatsoever. He's already cemented his status as a future HOF, but this just proves how insecure he really is because of his politicking.
> 
> If anyone should break it, it should someone up and coming. (RKO, Cena, etc.)



Naw, Cena nad Orton are both too over. My choice; Kane. It'd be nice a cherry on top of a solid career, as well as his defining moment(because an ECW title and a 24 hour WWF title reign doesn't get him the respect a man of his caliber deserves.)


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 18, 2009)

Wasn't there a rumor of the powers that be hoping for Dibiase Jr. doing the deed? Afterall it was his Dad who brought Taker to us originally.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 18, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Wasn't there a rumor of the powers that be hoping for Dibiase Jr. doing the deed? Afterall it was his Dad who brought Taker to us originally.



Yeah I heard that, but he's way too green do the get the job down to me. Maybe in a year or two or improvement and getting over.

Maybe even Swagga vs. Taker in a few years


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 18, 2009)

Swagger isn't fit to be in the same ring with a legend like the Undertaker. He would just end up rape stomped with a Hells Gates submission.


----------



## SilverCross (Jan 18, 2009)

if those are the options, looking now, I'd rather taker just go out with the streak alive.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 18, 2009)

^I agree with Silvercross. The only wrestler mentioned by you guys, that I wouldnt mind ending Taker's streak, is Cena. I just cant see Swagger ending the streak, nor could I see Dibiase. Smaller wrestlers arent Vinnie Mac's cup of tea, so we could all forget about Kendrick, Bourne, and Jeff ending the streak. The wwe seems to go for the lean, muscular, college fratboy looking, tatooed, powerhouse looking type, so Dibiase would probably be the one that wwe chooses to end the streak. Me personally, Im tired of that type.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 18, 2009)

I honestly like swagger.


----------



## konohakartel (Jan 18, 2009)

it needs to be someone on the upswing that can carry the business.

right now a lot of the guys on the up and up dont seem to be there just yet..maybe in a year or 2 but not this year. WWE is making that transition right now though. We can slowly see the guys rising the ranks to be real contenders. 

We just need a few torches to be passed.

on another note Low Ki just started down in FCW. Id say itll be another 3-4 months before we see him brought up. Possibly shorter.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 18, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> . I just cant see Swagger ending the streak, nor could I see Dibiase.





SilverCross said:


> if those are the options, looking now, I'd rather taker just go out with the streak alive.





JarethDallis said:


> Swagger isn't fit to be in the same ring with a legend like the Undertaker. He would just end up rape stomped with a Hells Gates submission.




Here's what you folks are missing; Swaggers not even a year in. Give him a year or two and he could be that up and comer that could take Taker down. Look at Orton, look how fail he was in his first years in the E and he came closer than anyone(cept maybe H) to ending the streak. Back then if someone said he'd be fighting Taker at Mania 10% of people would've laughed and the other 90% would've been confused because they didn't know who the hell he was. And let's not forget, Swagga's not a small dude.

Like I said, if it ends this year, Kane needs to be that man to cement a legacy. Cena has one already(and all ending the streak will do is get him more unneeded heat, same with Trips).

EDIT: Oh yeah, I forgot about Shelton


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Lol Kane beating UT at WM? What a waste of a rub that would be. Kane had his chance, now he's just a glorified jobber - it would make no sense to have him beat Undertaker and all it would do is shatter UT's legacy.


Theres no way UT is gonna retire this year. There is no heel who is around that can end UT's streak. 

Maybe a year from now Priceless can.


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 18, 2009)

If Kane wanted to end the streak he already would have. I believe he turned it down.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 18, 2009)

Out of _all_ the wrestlers who could/could've ended Taker's streak, Kane ending the streak would have made the most sense out of all of them. Kane getting his revenge on taker after all these years, and giving things a proper conclusion. But its too late now.....Kane is just a shell of his former self, and the wwe wouldnt think about letting him end the streak. And chaos ghost, I doubt the wwe would let Shelton end the streak.


----------



## SilverCross (Jan 18, 2009)

who said the streak has to end anyways o.O


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jan 18, 2009)

WWE wants to end the streak on a young heel who will be a shoe-in for major main event player in the future, and someone who won't crap out on them like Lashley or Lesnar, ie someone with wrestling in their blood rather than just a super athlete.

When that news post came up yeah, Dibiase was the candidate then, but right now Swagger probably fits that bill the best. Swagger needs more time obviously but I think the guy has main event written all over him.

I think Taker will be around another 2 or 3 years, just with progressively fewer and fewer matches and longer and longer breaks during the year. So I think there's time.



RadishMan said:


> If Kane wanted to end the streak he already would have. I believe he turned it down.



He turns down pretty much anything that would build him up at the expense of others. Like when he turned down a world title reign in 06.

The guy's so selfless he kind of half-buries himself.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 18, 2009)

I am still amazed at how great Orton has gotten over the years.  Cody has decent mic skills he just needs more fluidity in the ring.  

I honestly haven't seen enough of Debiase to cast my opinion

edit: Like I said Swagger has the tools.  I also feels he has "it"


----------



## konohakartel (Jan 18, 2009)

Kaze said:


> I am still amazed at how great Orton has gotten over the years.  Cody has decent mic skills he just needs more fluidity in the ring.
> 
> I honestly haven't seen enough of Debiase to cast my opinion
> 
> edit: Like I said Swagger has the tools.  I also feels he has "it"



When Cody came ou to the ring with Cryme Tyme a while back i thought they finlly found something for him as a face. He was laid back calm and delivered.


they also should bring back CTC.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 18, 2009)

I would rather the ender of the streak to be someone who has a similar Gimmick. In a sense it would be transference of the mantle. From a story perspective it would work. Kind like Angeal giving the Buster Sword to Zack, then Zack givin it to Cloud.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 18, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I would rather the ender of the streak to be someone who has a similar Gimmick. In a sense it would be transference of the mantle. From a story perspective it would work. Kind like Angeal giving the Buster Sword to Zack, then Zack givin it to Cloud.



This similar gimmick thide sense to me. There is only one Taker. No one can do what he does, with or without his blessing. And that would work storyline wise for about a month, until people realize that teh new guy can't stack up to Taker.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 19, 2009)

Or it could be some demonic gimmick where some new wrestler decides to claim the Undertakers power as his own. Such as the angle the trashed. It could of been a good way to pass on the mantle so we dont have the lack of evil in the ring.


----------



## konohakartel (Jan 19, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Or it could be some demonic gimmick where some new wrestler decides to claim the Undertakers power as his own. Such as the angle the trashed. It could of been a good way to pass on the mantle so we dont have the lack of evil in the ring.



nah that would just shit on Taker as being usurped. 

Taker should go out in one of those great matches that dont diminish him and gives a good rub to his opponent. A match where both go over on the crowd and be able to leave with their heads held high. It should be a match thats historic not because its Takers last and the end of the streak but be historic for its content.

Sadly i feel it wont be that because Creative just isnt...creative.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 19, 2009)

But leaving it intact is also good too. Cementing himself as The Immortal Phenom that he is. Aside from HBK no one else is fit to end the career. Cena isnt even fit to stand in his shadow.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Jan 19, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> But leaving it intact is also good too. Cementing himself as The Immortal Phenom that he is. Aside from HBK no one else is fit to end the career. Cena isnt even fit to stand in his shadow.



why the cena hate still? Cena would be a good choice to beat undertaker. but I think that a good person to beat undertaker at wrestlemania would have been Boogeyman. but he's a good guy and I think they totally screwed his character up. it would have been good I think if he was a bad guy and fought Undertaker at wrestlemania.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 19, 2009)

The Big Mumbo said:


> WWE wants to end the streak on a young heel who will be a shoe-in for major main event player in the future, and someone who won't crap out on them like Lashley or Lesnar, ie someone with wrestling in their blood rather than just a super athlete.
> 
> When that news post came up yeah, Dibiase was the candidate then, but right now Swagger probably fits that bill the best. Swagger needs more time obviously but I think the guy has main event written all over him.


It's actually been said that Swagger's been thinking about trying out MMA, but that's just some rumor I've heard kicked around a bit, so the validity of it is in question.



> He turns down pretty much anything that would build him up at the expense of others. Like when he turned down a world title reign in 06.
> 
> The guy's so selfless he kind of half-buries himself.


It's pretty much the main reason he's still employed considering the Kane gimmick is about a decade past being relevant. 



konohakartel said:


> nah that would just shit on Taker as being usurped.
> 
> Taker should go out in one of those great matches that dont diminish him and gives a good rub to his opponent. A match where both go over on the crowd and be able to leave with their heads held high. It should be a match thats historic not because its Takers last and the end of the streak but be historic for its content.
> 
> Sadly i feel it wont be that because Creative just isnt...creative.


I think it'll work because Taker will want to have a say in how he goes out and to whom he finally does the WM job for.



JarethDallis said:


> But leaving it intact is also good too. Cementing himself as The Immortal Phenom that he is. Aside from HBK no one else is fit to end the career. Cena isnt even fit to stand in his shadow.


The record won't be left intact because Taker is one of the last holdovers from the 80's still working and the mindset of those guys generally has always been to go out putting someone else over. So no, when Taker's ready to retire, the streak will be broken. Vince may try to argue to leave it intact, but he already knows the mindset of wrestlers who started out back when Taker did and knows how futile it is to try and change their minds when it's already set.

As for what you said about certain people being worthy or not to end the streak, who the hell are *you* to say who is and isn't worthy? If he decides to go out in a WM main event against Cena, then obviously Cena's fucking worthy just like anyone else would be if Taker chose them to be the one he lays down for.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 19, 2009)

For Undertaker not to put someone over would be a waste of his streak. He'll still be known as having the WM streak and the heel who beat him will have a shitload of heat and credibility. 

I think Ted and Cody both have lots of potential. In a year I can def see Ted beating UT at WM. I have to see more of Swagger to judge but I really don't think he has the look.

CM Punk would be a good candidate to if he turned heel and had a successful run.


Theres always Shelton, Kendrick & Manu who could all improve.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 19, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> CM Punk would be a good candidate to if he turned heel and had a successful run.
> 
> 
> Theres always Shelton, Kendrick & Manu who could all improve.



I think Punk could pull it off, Kendrick just seems too smal for it too seem legit, Shelton(though a personal favorite and damn good guy) needs to finally do something of importance before trying to end the streak, and Manu.......Manu is just win in the making, so I'm clearly on board for him doing when he's ready.

So on the another topic....does nayone here play Extreme Warfare?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 19, 2009)

konohakartel said:


> nah that would just shit on Taker as being usurped.
> 
> *Taker should go out in one of those great matches that dont diminish him and gives a good rub to his opponent. A match where both go over on the crowd and be able to leave with their heads held high. It should be a match thats historic not because its Takers last and the end of the streak but be historic for its content.*
> Sadly i feel it wont be that because Creative just isnt...creative.



In other words....Taker should go up againts HBK.

HBK and Taker are basiclly the last of a dying breed. They're the last of the 90's generation, besides HHH. They always had great matches with eachother(their match at Royal Rumble 98 comes to mind). A HBK vs Taker at mania would steal the show probably. Their wrestling styles go perfect with each other, and would definitly result in a good match.

And I stand by my opinion, that Cena should end the streak. If Cena was to end the streak, it would be like Hogan vs Andre at mania 3. It would solidify Cena as an all time great, and a legend. He already is a legend, but this would put him in the league with guys such as Bret Hart. If Cena was to end the streak, this is how he would stack up.....

*The Holy Trinity/Legendary Sannin of Prowrestling*

Hogan
Austin
Rocky

*Top Tier Legends*

Flair
HBK
Bret
Taker
HHH
Cena
Eddie
Jericho

I believe that Cena will go down in history, as being a bigger legend than Eddie, hands down.


Edit: I really dont get whats so good about Swagger. Dont get me wrong, I like the guy, but I dont think hes as good as some of you say he is. In my opinion, he's just your average, generic big guy that Vinnie Mac brought in to be the "next big thing", along with Jindrak, Lashley, Big Dave, Test, etc. I wouldnt put Lesnar with that bunch, because the names of those guys dont even belong in the same sentence as Lesnar. That guy was _the fucking man_.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jan 19, 2009)

Taker's last match should be a final victory at Wrestlemania, but his opponent (or a random Kane/Paul Bearer appearance) should have the last laugh after the match is over.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 19, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Edit: I really dont get whats so good about Swagger. Dont get me wrong, I like the guy, but I dont think hes as good as some of you say he is. In my opinion, he's just your average, generic big guy that Vinnie Mac brought in to be the "next big thing", along with Jindrak, Lashley, Big Dave, Test, etc. I wouldnt put Lesnar with that bunch, because the names of those guys dont even belong in the same sentence as Lesnar. That guy was _the fucking man_.



Here's the difference; Swagger can actually wrestler. Batista is awful, Jindrak and Test were nothing but midcarders at best, and Lashley was a good wrestle to me. See the problem is this, Vince has force fed us so much giant shit over the years that when a big guy with talent does come along, he just gets written off as just another guy with size.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 19, 2009)

I can't really put Rock higher than Flair, personally.

EDIT: Batista's actually not *that* bad. He just doesn't have good chemistry a couple of guys(Jericho, JBL, and Edge, in particular) and for some dumb reason, he gets booked against those guys constantly. He's had some really good matches when not booked with either of those guys I just listed.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 19, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> In other words....Taker should go up againts HBK.
> 
> HBK and Taker are basiclly the last of a dying breed. They're the last of the 90's generation, besides HHH. They always had great matches with eachother(their match at Royal Rumble 98 comes to mind). A HBK vs Taker at mania would steal the show probably. Their wrestling styles go perfect with each other, and would definitly result in a good match.
> 
> And I stand by my opinion, that Cena should end the streak. If Cena was to end the streak, it would be like Hogan vs Andre at mania 3. It would solidify Cena as an all time great, and a legend. He already is a legend, but this would put him in the league with guys such as Bret Hart. If Cena was to end the streak, this is how he would stack up.....


 HBK vs UT would be awesome, but not for UT's last match. HBK going over Undertaker is pointless because HBK is going to retire soon anyway. Both already have amazing legacies. The rub from beating Undertaker is just to big to pass up on.


> *The Holy Trinity/Legendary Sannin of Prowrestling*
> 
> Hogan
> Austin
> ...



If this list is based on drawing power then why is Chris Jericho and Eddie Guerrero on it. I love both wrestlers, but they haven't drawn a dime. Even Rey Mysterio is a bigger draw than Chris Jericho.

Randy Savage, Dusty Rhodes, Bruno Samintino, Bob Backlund, Pedro Morales, The Ultimate Warrior, Andre the Giant, Sting, Mick Foley, Jushin Thunder Liger, Kenta Kobashi, Jack Swagger, Rikizidozan, El Santo, Inoki, Mil Mascaras, Blue Demon, Lou Thez, Ricky Steamboat, Freebirds, The Road Warriors, Jumbo Tsuruta, Jerry Lawler and possibly Nick Bockwinkle, Verne Gagne, Kurt Angle, Rowdy Piper, Terry funk and Dory Funk JR are all bigger draws then Eddie and Jericho and a good number of the guys listed there.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 19, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I can't really put Rock higher than Flair, personally.
> 
> EDIT: Batista's actually not *that* bad. He just doesn't have good chemistry a couple of guys(Jericho, JBL, and Edge, in particular) and for some dumb reason, he gets booked against those guys constantly. He's had some really good matches when not booked with either of those guys I just listed.



I've only seen teh man have 2 good matches in his career(Taker at Mania and HHH Mania. I don't include his early matches against HBK because if you have a bad match against Michaels you just need to call it a career.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 19, 2009)

I also forgot Harley Race and Giant Baba


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 19, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> *I can't really put Rock higher than Flair, personally*.
> 
> EDIT: Batista's actually not *that* bad. He just doesn't have good chemistry a couple of guys(Jericho, JBL, and Edge, in particular) and for some dumb reason, he gets booked against those guys constantly. He's had some really good matches when not booked with either of those guys I just listed.



Really? How come?


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 19, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I can't really put Rock higher than Flair, personally.



I personally think Rock is the closest performer to Ric Flair with style and swagger. HHH is certainly NOT the next Nature Boy. 



Chaos Ghost said:


> I've only seen teh man have 2 good matches in his career(Taker at Mania and HHH Mania. I don't include his early matches against HBK because if you have a bad match against Michaels you just need to call it a career.



Thank you so much. 

You know you suck ass if HBK can't carry you.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 19, 2009)

Did...did Priceless change their theme? NO!!! I LOVES IT SOOOO!!!

Good thing I got the mp3


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 19, 2009)

The country priceless song was pretty priceless. 

Damn Orton looks so damn good these days (no homo). Can't wait for the rumble.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 19, 2009)

I want more Maryse


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 19, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> The country priceless song was pretty priceless.
> 
> Damn Orton looks so damn good these days (no homo). Can't wait for the rumble.



I'm listening to it now. Pretty good. While we're talkin about entrance music, why the hell was Kennedy's changed to that bad Airbourne version? It's so damn annoying.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 19, 2009)

I find everything about Kennedy annoying. Especially when he advertised his low budget movie every week. I use to like him so much too.


----------



## SilverCross (Jan 19, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> *The Holy Trinity/Legendary Sannin of Prowrestling*
> 
> Hogan
> Austin
> ...



other then some names that should be added, thats a nice little list there, but uh, switch bret and hbk


----------



## Hellion (Jan 19, 2009)

Why isn't Benoit on that list.  

Anyway you guys were right a few pages back.  There are a bunch of Upper-midcard guys


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 19, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> I find everything about Kennedy annoying. Especially when he advertised his low budget movie every week. I use to like him so much too.



Happens to all babyfaces in PG rated WWE these days. 

Look what happen to Cena after he moved to RAW in 2005.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 19, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> I find everything about Kennedy annoying. Especially when he advertised his low budget movie every week. I use to like him so much too.



It's hard to belive this is the guy that was so close to being a World Champion.

The bad thing about having PPV matches like Regal/Punk and Knox/Rey on free TV is that they don't normally live up to the hype.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 19, 2009)

I liked that they are really playing up the no DQ aspect


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 19, 2009)

Kaze said:


> I liked that they are really playing up the no DQ aspect



Yeah, good match, made even better by the epic pop Punk was getting before he hit the GTS.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 19, 2009)

That was a great match. Rey/Knox will suck like every other Rey vs big man match. But Punk and Regal put on some top quality. Back to back with HBK vs Cena and it looks like RAW is off to a great year.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 19, 2009)

Good RAW so far.  I was hoping Vince would open the show that way he could "shake thing up"


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 19, 2009)

WTF was that?! Knox has no reason!?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 19, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> WTF was that?! Knox has no reason!?



Why is Knox's voice so light? He's like the WWE's Ricky Williams.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 19, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Why is Knox's voice so light? He's like the WWE's Ricky Williams.



I know! WTF!? I always expected him to have this gruff manly voice considering he looks like Grizzly Adams!


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 19, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> If this list is based on drawing power then why is Chris Jericho and Eddie Guerrero on it. I love both wrestlers, but they haven't drawn a dime. Even Rey Mysterio is a bigger draw than Chris Jericho.
> 
> Randy Savage, Dusty Rhodes, Bruno Samintino, Bob Backlund, Pedro Morales, The Ultimate Warrior, Andre the Giant, Sting, Mick Foley, Jushin Thunder Liger, Kenta Kobashi, *Jack Swagger*, Rikizidozan, El Santo, Inoki, Mil Mascaras, Blue Demon, Lou Thez, Ricky Steamboat, Freebirds, The Road Warriors, Jumbo Tsuruta, Jerry Lawler and possibly Nick Bockwinkle, Verne Gagne, Kurt Angle, Rowdy Piper, Terry funk and Dory Funk JR are all bigger draws then Eddie and Jericho and a good number of the guys listed there.






Chaos Ghost said:


> I've only seen teh man have 2 good matches in his career(Taker at Mania and HHH Mania. I don't include his early matches against HBK because if you have a bad match against Michaels you just need to call it a career.


HBK in the stretcher match this year(Night of Champions, I think it was?), Cena at SummerSlam, with freakin' MANU on RAW, the cage match with Jericho on RAW(went back and watched it again and it was a lot better than I gave it credit for initially), Beat the Clock with Benoit on RAW back in 2005, WHC cage match with Taker on SD in 07, and WHC match with C.M. Punk on RAW. There's one more I can think of, but I don't remember who he was wrestling at the time. And these are just matches off the top of my head.



Rated R Superstar said:


> Really? How come?


Because at the root of it all, Rock never kept a fed alive or was considered *the man* like Hogan, Austin, or Flair. With all the mis-steps both WCW and the NWA had, they probably never would've survived as long as they did if Flair wasn't there to hold the title and put over guys like Sting. Rock pretty much rode in on Austin's coattails and got out before business starting going down, so his short career and Steve Austin pretty much kill any chance he has of being ranked higher than Flair, IMHO.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 19, 2009)

Another gros Benoit oversight


^^^As I said, when your wrestling someone like HBK(and to a lesser extent Taker and Benoit) you can't help but look good. As for all of the other matches, they all seemed like the same old Tista garbage to me.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 19, 2009)

Glad someone noticed I threw Swagger in there 

No surprise that they didn't mention Benoit. He's not even on the website any more, his year is just blank.

Batista faced HBK in the stretcher match at One Night Stand. His match against Jericho was pretty bad. They fucked up big time during it. It was good because Jericho got the belt but other then that it's pretty forgetable.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 19, 2009)

Leopard prints do not flatter Melina. They make her look like a pimp.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 19, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Leopard prints do not flatter Melina. They make her look like a pimp.



Your right, she just wrestle nude......


----------



## Hellion (Jan 19, 2009)

LOL The crowd just owned Jericho


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 19, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> ^^^As I said, when your wrestling someone like HBK(and to a lesser extent Taker and Benoit) you can't help but look good. As for all of the other matches, they all seemed like the same old Tista garbage to me.


Meh, HBK doesn't make everyone look good and a lot of the time he needs the other guy to make him look good since most of his offense looks outright horrible these days(watch his matches with Cena. John constantly leans into Shawn's strikes to make them look better and holds his breath to make HBK's loose ass chinlocks look like they're actually doing more than wasting time). Hell, he hasn't had a good match with Orton yet and Orton smokes him in the ring now. The perception that Shawn is still some sort of super-worker really does need to die because he's been in some really awful shit with guys who are really good and no one seemingly calls him on it.

Oh yeah, I just remembered the Batista match I was thinking of: the no-DQ against MVP from last April.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 19, 2009)

Damn, Randy Orton is my new wrestling God


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 19, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Meh, HBK doesn't make everyone look good and a lot of the time he needs the other guy to make him look good since most of his offense looks outright horrible these days(watch his matches with Cena. John constantly leans into Shawn's strikes to make them look better and holds his breath to make HBK's loose ass chinlocks look like they're actually doing more than wasting time). Hell, he hasn't had a good match with Orton yet and Orton smokes him in the ring now. The perception that Shawn is still some sort of super-worker really does need to die because he's been in some really awful shit with guys who are really good and no one seemingly calls him on it.
> 
> Oh yeah, I just remembered the Batista match I was thinking of: the no-DQ against MVP from last April.



While he may not be who he once was, the man still made Chris Masters and Great Khali matches entertaining.

And bah the gawds of stiffness!!! What a punt by Orton!! Did you see the slow mo replay?!?! How is Vince's face still attached??


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 19, 2009)

Okay Orton has earned my respect.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 19, 2009)

Why couldn't Orton punt Steph too? 

And holy shit, Vince is fucking insane to let Orton actually kick him in the fuckin' head. And someone was trying to say Shane was hardcore?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 19, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> While he may not be who he once was, the man still made Chris Masters and Great Khali matches entertaining.


I've never seen him have a good match with either of those guys.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 19, 2009)

I actually thought he was going to punt steph too.  The only bad part was that it cemented Y2J under Orton in terms of Heels. 

The great thing about Orton is the way he acted after the punt, like he shocked himself


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeah I noticed that. He was in shock. Like he lost complete control of himself and just went nuts.


----------



## RodMack (Jan 19, 2009)

That was an interesting way to end Raw. What a return for Vinnie Mac. I wonder where this is heading.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 19, 2009)

The one thing I have learned from RAW is that you don't fuck with Orton

I also hope he is really is taking Ted and Cody under his wings


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 19, 2009)

Wow. Orton is going to be royally fucked when Vince heals up. Serious business.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 19, 2009)

Thats probably the plan.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 19, 2009)

Man, the only real downer tonight was Rey/Knox and that was just because they went with a stupid DQ finish.

EDIT: Forgot about that useless 6-man elimination match.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 20, 2009)

I know. How weak was it? Kane gets blind sided and the Legacy clear out everyone but Kane.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 20, 2009)

It was used to hype Legacy


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 20, 2009)

Bah. On another note. Classic, Dolph Ziggler speechless.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 20, 2009)

The HoF Inauguration Ceremony is going to be the biggest so far, IMO. I mean, He is the first inductee.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 20, 2009)

*Although I hated to see Jericho reinstated, I knew it was coming. At least Stephanie made him embarrass himself first. And I hope Orton gets fired.*


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Jan 20, 2009)

I hope Melina wins the title from Beth Phoenix. she is so much better and hotter than beth.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 20, 2009)

orochimarusama21 said:


> I hope Melina wins the title from Beth Phoenix. she is so much better and hotter than beth.



I agree on the matter of hotness, though it's hard for me to say she's better than Beth(but she's getting there)


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 20, 2009)

If hotness determined reigns, Trishie never would have lost her initial title run.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 20, 2009)

Also Beth has held the title long enough. The lengthy title reigns are gettin to be too much.


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 20, 2009)

Beth can't lose the belt. Her entrance isn't the same without it!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 20, 2009)

I wish they would have Mickie James wrestle more. I feel like Kelly Kelly is being pushed on us.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 20, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Beth can't lose the belt. Her entrance isn't the same without it!





JarethDallis said:


> I wish they would have Mickie James wrestle more. I feel like Kelly Kelly is being pushed on us.



I agree with both of you. I don't like Kelly at all and Beth without her title, she just looks lost coming down the ramp.


----------



## Carly (Jan 20, 2009)

Mickie James is also leagues hotter than Barbie-Barbie so I'd much rather see her than Kelly.

As for poor Vinny Mac.....


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 20, 2009)

Kelly Kelly is alright. Just she's over pushed. They do this too often push the new talent more than existing talent.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 20, 2009)

Carly said:


> Mickie James is also leagues hotter than Barbie-Barbie so I'd much rather see her than Kelly.
> 
> As for poor Vinny Mac.....



Damn he ate that move. He kicks so hard that it looks like his foots doing a little dance at the end.

And btw your sig is


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 20, 2009)

That there is how you spell Pwned.


----------



## SilverCross (Jan 20, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Damn he ate that move. He kicks so hard that it looks like his foots doing a little dance at the end.
> 
> And btw your sig is



i was wondering if anyone else noticed how goofy the end of that kick looked lol.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 20, 2009)

I swear that it looks like he was punting for a field goal when he landed that kick across his face. +6 for Mr. Randy Orton.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 20, 2009)

The RKOP is one of the moves that should not ever be kicked out of


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 20, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Kelly Kelly is alright. Just she's over pushed. They do this too often push the new talent more than existing talent.


You might need to learn what a push actually is because Kelly's not being pushed at all. The only other female faces on RAW besides Kelly are Mickie and Melina, so Kelly ends up being the main face to get beat down by Beth because they want to keep the other two strong.


----------



## konohakartel (Jan 20, 2009)

I wonder if this is gonna bring Shane back into the fold.
BTW did anyone notice Lourinittis at the end?


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 20, 2009)

No Mo McMahons!


----------



## Ronankage (Jan 20, 2009)

That leaves the question who is in charge of raw now?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 20, 2009)

Stephanie.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 20, 2009)

You know, I use to think that Edge was, by far, the greatest heel of "The New Generation"(02-present). But lately, i've been starting to feel a little differently. Orton is on fire. In my opinion, RAW has become the A show once again, ever since Orton came back. 

As much as I hate to say this, it must be said......Edge is indeed a shell of his former self. He isnt himself anymore. Ever since he got with Vickie, he's been moving downhill. At this point, Orton is a much better heel, right now. If this was 06 Edge, it would be a different story. However, Edge really needs to drop Vickie, and become the man he once was, and until he does, he'll continue to be a shell of his former self.


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 20, 2009)

Sadly HHH is gonna see your post and use it as an excuse to be heel... and ugh.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 20, 2009)

konohakartel said:


> I wonder if this is gonna bring Shane back into the fold.
> BTW did anyone notice Lourinittis at the end?



Shane vs Orton at Mania



RadishMan said:


> Sadly HHH is gonna see your post and use it as an excuse to be heel... and ugh.



I much rather perfer heel Triple H.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 20, 2009)

Well excuse me. It looks like a push when we see her every week.

Morrison pinning the Miz to get the win in the Fatal Four Way. Talk about your grade A Heels. He will use his partner if he needs to.


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 20, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> As much as I hate to say this, it must be said......Edge is indeed a shell of his former self. He isnt himself anymore. Ever since he got with Vickie, he's been moving downhill. At this point, Orton is a much better heel, right now. If this was 06 Edge, it would be a different story. However, Edge really needs to drop Vickie, and become the man he once was, and until he does, he'll continue to be a shell of his former self.



Correct me if I'm wrong, but they've been doing this thing with Vickie for quite a while so it's become a little old. Orton on the other hand seems to be going beyond the usual "I am cocky" routine that most heels go through in the WWE. That's one of the reasons I don't care much for HHH to turn heel. We've been there, done that. Plus there really isn't much of a change between heel/face when it comes to HHH. He buries EVERYONE on the mic, smashes people with sledges, says whatever he wants and beats anyone no matter alliance. The only difference I see is face HHH can fight faces while heel HHH can't fight the heels more or less.

I would love to see Christian take the top spot as I've always enjoyed his mic work, his wrestling is hit/miss with me. But on the same show as HHH? Only in fan fucking fiction. I also hope Jeff doesn't drop the belt to Edge and have HHH win the Rumble and win it there. How many short reigns is Edge gonna have? If HHH isn't careful, Copeland might beat him to the "record"? 

[/Rhhhant]


----------



## Hellion (Jan 20, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Stephanie.



I so thought he was gonna RKOP her


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 20, 2009)

Edge's problem is that after 06 and 07 up til the Vickie angle started, we pretty much saw the limits of the character and trying to go the insane route(prior to his HIAC with Taker) just makes him look goofy instead of threatening. You can't push him as a dominant heel because he's not capable of pulling that off and since he's been the cowardly opportunist heel already, it'd be just plain redundant to pigeon-hole him back into that again.

As for HHH, any show that doesn't have HHH on it automatically makes it the "A" show(note that this goes double for Shitstain, errr... Christian, I mean). 



> I so thought he was gonna RKOP her


I wanted him to do it, then I kinda felt bad about that, and then I remembered it was Stephanie McMahon.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 21, 2009)

Orton is the dominant heel most likely. It takes a big man to punt the boss and get away with it.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 21, 2009)

I think Orton made the right move of getting Manu out of Legacy now.  I just hope that Harry can pull off the Enforcer role though


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 21, 2009)

Kaze said:


> I think Orton made the right move of getting Manu out of Legacy now.  I just hope that Harry can pull off the Enforcer role though



Manu > Harry

Manu's moonsault alone is better than anything DH has done or can do.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 21, 2009)

Ever notice Layla looks like she is always pissed?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 21, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Ever notice Layla looks like she is always pissed?



She does it to increase her sexy. One of the main reasons I like her.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 21, 2009)

Same here. She is a unique beauty. Sadly we never see her wrestle. T.T I would like to see her fight Kelly Kelly.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 21, 2009)

They "wrestled" in ECW about a year and a half ago. The results weren't pretty.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 21, 2009)

I don't like the Divas on WWE. They're just glorified bimbos.

That might be the point though...


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 21, 2009)

Check out the latest ROH PPV, pretty good women's match on there and it went more then 5 minutes! Course it seemed to not include the patented "roll around and run over the ref" spot that has become a staple of women's wrestling, but hey.


----------



## konohakartel (Jan 21, 2009)

wow Chris Masters has pix of his injury up on WZ.com looks like he had partial tear..looks pretty nasty..

As for the Divas it hasnt been the same since Stratus left and Lita became arm candy.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 21, 2009)

konohakartel said:


> wow Chris Masters has pix of his injury up on WZ.com looks like he had partial tear..looks pretty nasty..
> .





I looked at the Masters pics....I think if you stare long enough you can see Jesus crying.


----------



## konohakartel (Jan 21, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I looked at the Masters pics....I think if you stare long enough you can see Jesus crying.



looks more like the virgin Mary...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 21, 2009)

I just realized love em or hate em. You can't hate the smile of Jack Swagger. Its infectious!


----------



## Hellion (Jan 22, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I just realized love em or hate em. You can't hate the smile of Jack Swagger. Its infectious!



I know.  That's what makes him a good heel


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 22, 2009)

Yep. I hate to admit it. Though I don't think he is as good as Morrison yet. I mean he turned on his tag team partner.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 22, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Yep. I hate to admit it. Though I don't think he is as good as Morrison yet. I mean he turned on his tag team partner.



Swagger's a better heel than Morrison to me. Most of Morrison's heat is from Miz being a douche all the time.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 22, 2009)

Eh. Morrison has something that Miz doesn't. Its not abs. But rather his developed in ring personality.


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 22, 2009)

Miz and Morrison are like the perfect wrestler. Miz gets the heat, can work a crowd and has a personality. Morrison does flips and has the look. Basically if you could transplant Miz's charisma into Morrison we'd be onto something.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 22, 2009)

It depends. Morrison has his fair amount of Charisma. Its not just his ability to do flips. Its his well developed wrestling personality. The Miz is showing potential, but has yet to achieve his own solo title run.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 22, 2009)

Miz is seriously underrated as a wrestler. Sure, he sucked ass when he first started out on SD, but near the end of his SD run and being drafted to ECW, it was starting to click for him. After he and Morrison started teaming up, he just started getting better and better, but no one seems to notice because he doesn't do and flashy, flippy stuff for his offense like John does. The only thing that's really holding him back is that Morrison is given all the flashy, big-time matches that get time to develop into something good and Miz gets squashed in 3 minutes.

As for Swagger, I enjoy the hell out of the guy, but he's fighting a losing battle with that lisp(and that's not a knock on him, I just find it hilarious). Also, the Hardy match showed me he's still got a ways to go as a pro wrestler, but he seems like he wants to learn and improve, so there's really no better way to do so than being matched up with the best TV match wrestler in the company, eh?


----------



## Hellion (Jan 22, 2009)

I have learned to go easy on the newer guys.  Hell I hated Orton when he first started, but the way he has evolved into RKO is amazing.

So as long a the group mention continues to improve I will be happy


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Jan 22, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I agree on the matter of hotness, though it's hard for me to say she's better than Beth(but she's getting there)



what, no I don't think so. Melina is so much a better wrestler than Beth is.




RadishMan said:


> If hotness determined reigns, Trishie never would have lost her initial title run.



that's not true, there are hotter diva's then Trish, like Torrie, Stacy, and Lita. (though none of them are with the company anymore)



Carly said:


> Mickie James is also leagues hotter than Barbie-Barbie so I'd much rather see her than Kelly.



what? no Mickie James is not hotter than Kelly Kelly (a.k.a. Barbie or whatever you call her) Kelly Kelly is so much hotter than Mickie James, I don't see how Mickie James won that costume contest 2 years in a row.


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 22, 2009)

KK is very generic, same with Torrie, as far as the standard blonde goes. I'm not saying I could get a girl like KK, but she has nothing that stands out about her. Were you watching during Mikie's skirt days? No, no way.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 22, 2009)

Here is 2008's WON awards.



> WRESTLER OF THE YEAR
> 
> 1. CHRIS JERICHO (139)1,198
> 2. Edge (116)1,168
> ...


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 22, 2009)

Continuing on





> MOST IMPROVED
> 1. THE MIZ (203)1,578
> 2. Tyler Black (194)1,244
> 3. John Morrison (15)237
> ...


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 22, 2009)

And the rest



> BEST TELEVISION ANNOUNCER
> 1. MATT STRIKER (264)1,950
> 2. Jim Ross (232)1,906
> 3. Joe Rogan (99)1,110
> ...


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 22, 2009)

konohakartel said:


> wow Chris Masters has pix of his injury up on WZ.com looks like he had partial tear..looks pretty nasty..
> 
> As for the Divas it hasnt been the same since Stratus left and Lita became arm candy.



The Attitude Era's diva division is overated. Seriously, lets not forget that this was the era of Bra and panties matches, paddle on a pole matches, and choclate syrup matches. And the majority of the divas during that era, had no business being in the squared circle. But I must admit, I do like it when the WWE decides to let the divas "slut it up", now and then...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 22, 2009)

HBK being in the best technical wrestler catagory is laughable when the guy's nothing more than a brawler and has been such for over a decade now. And Kurt? :rofl

The Observer's good for news and shit, but their awards are just as skewered as everyone else.


----------



## konohakartel (Jan 22, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> The Attitude Era's diva division is overated. Seriously, lets not forget that this was the era of Bra and panties matches, paddle on a pole matches, and choclate syrup matches. And the majority of the divas during that era, had no business being in the squared circle. But I must admit, I do like it when the WWE decides to let the divas "slut it up", now and then...



well this crop of Divas is known more for Playboy than for what they do in the E.


----------



## SilverCross (Jan 22, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> HBK being in the best technical wrestler catagory is laughable when the guy's nothing more than a brawler and has been such for over a decade now. And Kurt? :rofl
> 
> The Observer's good for news and shit, but their awards are just as skewered as everyone else.



whats wrong with kurt as a technical wrestler? what would you call him? 


also...lol at finally seeing some real disagreement in the MEM, no shock that it was Sting to start it.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 22, 2009)

Kurt's a brawler. Always has been and always will be.


----------



## konohakartel (Jan 22, 2009)

SilverCross said:


> also...lol at finally seeing some real disagreement in the MEM, no shock that it was Sting to start it.



they did that so they could turn him face quick if needed. with him being the one who doesnt actually attack and stays back. 

i figure theres gonna be one or two more swerves coming soon regarding the members.

add on: Holy beatdown Batman! How the fuck are the girls ass kickings better than Mafia beatdowns?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 22, 2009)

...

They're doing it AGAIN? WHY?

This was a perfectly in-offensive episode of Impact til that shit.


----------



## SilverCross (Jan 22, 2009)

if yall mean the girls fighting..i missed that....other wise, im not sure what you found offensive o.O


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 22, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> HBK being in the best technical wrestler catagory is laughable when the guy's nothing more than a brawler and has been such for over a decade now. And Kurt? :rofl
> 
> The Observer's good for news and shit, but their awards are just as skewered as everyone else.



Are you serious? HBK is a hybrid wrestler and Kurt Angle is a technical wrestler. I have no idea what you're talking about, do you know what a technical wrestler is?


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 22, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Kurt's a brawler. Always has been and always will be.



This is funny.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 22, 2009)

SilverCross said:


> if yall mean the girls fighting..i missed that....other wise, im not sure what you found offensive o.O


I was talking about the Sewel(or however you spell his last name) snapping gimmick that they trotted out at the end of the tag elimination match.



Violent By Design said:


> Are you serious? HBK is a hybrid wrestler and Kurt Angle is a technical wrestler. I have no idea what you're talking about, do you know what a technical wrestler is?


Hybrid, my ass. Almost every single match he's had the past 10+ years have been nothing but brawls. Hell, that's all he did last year and I'm supposed to believe he's a technical guy? The Jericho matches? Gimmicks and brawls. Batista? Brawl. The Flair match? Brawl. The Hardy match from last January? Brawl. Morrison? Brawl. That covers all of his big matches from last year and I'm still supposed to believe the guy's a technical wrestler? C'mon now.

As for Kurt, he's a brawler. I've seen almost every single match the man has had since he fully debuted in 99 and the dude is a brawler. Sure, he has the RR 03 match with Benoit(the WM 17 and Unforgiven 02 matches both started out with the back-n-forth faux amateur stuff and degenerated into brawls) and the first part of the Lockdown 08 match with Joe, but if you look back at his matches, they're generally brawls. Kurt's "technical wrestler" rep comes from his amateur background, not from anything he's really done in the ring up to this point.


----------



## SilverCross (Jan 22, 2009)

was it that big of a surprise? looked like there actually planning something with it this time tho, after having him go back to bookers locker room before the match, the arguing in the match with them, maybe theres a plan here o.O
may not be a GOOD plan, but something, its not like he just randomly snapped with no reason at all...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 22, 2009)

It wasn't a surprise after Sharmell marched out during the X-Division Title 4-way and said Booker demanded to speak to him. I was just thinking they'd give a rest since it flopped so spectacularly at Genesis. 

Also,  @ "may not be a GOOD plan". That's probably true, too. Impact at least got better with the main. Coulda done without the waste of time Matt Morgan heel turn, though. Kurt getting up on the announce table and saying that the MEM was going to kill TNA was hilarious(and how dare he cheat me out of seeing West and Tenay beaten to a pulp! ).


----------



## SilverCross (Jan 22, 2009)

lol..yea...i did something dumb, i got my hopes up. for some reason, i thought maybe..just MAYBE, TNA would leave a tag team intact....but no....the betrayal happened, another potential tag team was destroyed.

WWE lacks tag teams..
TNA lacks the sense to keep its tag teams together 

as for kurt...getting on the table at the end, to me, kinda messed up the moment...should have ended it after the statement...


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 22, 2009)

Suplexes/Overusing One Submission =/= Technical Wrestling.


----------



## konohakartel (Jan 22, 2009)

what really gets me is that he yelled out look at me ma...seriously


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 23, 2009)

konohakartel said:


> well this crop of Divas is known more for Playboy than for what they do in the E.



There were divas from the attitude era who posed for playboy as well. Lets not forget that Chyna's Playboy mag outsold all the playboy mags that featured a wwe diva.


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 23, 2009)

I'd just like to say that Macho Man is the real Mr. WM.

Also... HBK/Vince sucked. This match is SOOOOOOOO overrated...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 23, 2009)

I think I read somewhere that Melina is opposed to posing for Playboy.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 23, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Suplexes/Overusing One Submission =/= Technical Wrestling.



Only in the WWE. Same company that called HHH a technical wrestler during the attitude era. lol.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 23, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I think I read somewhere that Melina is opposed to posing for Playboy.



This is true. Melina is definitly againts posing for Playboy. She takes wrestling pretty seriously, and said that she wouldn't do it. She doesn't have anything againts the people who posed, but she just said that she wouldn't pose herself.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 23, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Only in the WWE. *Same company that called HHH a technical wrestler during the attitude era.* lol.



When was this? I dont recall wwe calling HHH a tecnical wrestler.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 23, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> This is true. Melina is definitly againts posing for Playboy. She takes wrestling pretty seriously, and said that she wouldn't do it. She doesn't have anything againts the people who posed, but she just said that she wouldn't pose herself.



That's what gives her a factor of legitimacy. It says a lot about her character, since she wants to be known for more than her body. I admit she is hot. But I enjoy seeing her techniques. She has something of a lucha feel when she competes. Only thing missing is a hurricanrana.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 23, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> That's what gives her a factor of legitimacy. It says a lot about her character, since she wants to be known for more than her body. I admit she is hot. But I enjoy seeing her techniques. *She has something of a lucha feel when she competes.* Only thing missing is a hurricanrana.



Could it be because she's actually Mexican?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 23, 2009)

I didn't want to be racist. Even if I am part mexican myself. But yeah, but I meant more her nimble flexibility.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 23, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Miz is seriously underrated as a wrestler. Sure, he sucked ass when he first started out on SD, but near the end of his SD run and being drafted to ECW, it was starting to click for him. After he and Morrison started teaming up, he just started getting better and better, but no one seems to notice because he doesn't do and flashy, flippy stuff for his offense like John does. The only thing that's really holding him back is that Morrison is given all the flashy, big-time matches that get time to develop into something good and Miz gets squashed in 3 minutes.


Indeed. Miz is one of those guys thats a good wrestler but gets down greated because he doesn't wow enough(and that normally means you're not looking hard enough.)




Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> HBK being in the best technical wrestler catagory is laughable when the guy's nothing more than a brawler and has been such for over a decade now. And Kurt? :rofl


Kurt's a hybrid guy to me, he does brawl alot, but when it comes down to it he can wrestler technically.(Which is why I liked him for a while)




Rated R Superstar said:


> When was this? I dont recall wwe calling HHH a tecnical wrestler.



I remember them calling him that before, hell, JR called him a technical wrestler at Mania22(or whatever year that was he wrestler Cena)

I love the fact that the night my internet goes out this thread gets jumping


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 23, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I was talking about the Sewel(or however you spell his last name) snapping gimmick that they trotted out at the end of the tag elimination match.
> 
> 
> Hybrid, my ass. Almost every single match he's had the past 10+ years have been nothing but brawls. Hell, that's all he did last year and I'm supposed to believe he's a technical guy? The Jericho matches? Gimmicks and brawls. Batista? Brawl. The Flair match? Brawl. The Hardy match from last January? Brawl. Morrison? Brawl. That covers all of his big matches from last year and I'm still supposed to believe the guy's a technical wrestler? C'mon now.


 All you did was just say matches that he brawled in. I just said he's a hybrid wrestler, HBK uses like 4 styles in wrestling. I've never heard anyone call HBK a brawler, he does BRAWL but he isn't a brawler.

Hence you know, when ever HBK does brawl the announcers are always like "HBK may work that catch as catch can style but he can brawl!". I mean are you seriously going to tell me HBK isn't catch as catch can? All the psychology he uses is from a technical aspect. He uses submission holds, grappling holds, EVERY match has a shitload of reversals/transitions especially when he does that back slide shit, he works body parts. Those are all technical aspects. At the very least HBK is just as much a technical wrestler as a brawler.  



> As for Kurt, he's a brawler. I've seen almost every single match the man has had since he fully debuted in 99 and the dude is a brawler. Sure, he has the RR 03 match with Benoit(the WM 17 and Unforgiven 02 matches both started out with the back-n-forth faux amateur stuff and degenerated into brawls) and the first part of the Lockdown 08 match with Joe, but if you look back at his matches, they're generally brawls. Kurt's "technical wrestler" rep comes from his amateur background, not from anything he's really done in the ring up to this point.


This is false. Just because he brawls doesn't mean he isn't a technical wrestler. Every wrestling match there is a shitload of exchanges and mat working. Submissions out the ass, reversing holds into his own. Him being diverse doesn't mean that he can only be labeled a brawler. He clearly uses a technical style.

You also have to remember that technical wrestling in mainstream wrestling is different. Where WWE works a showman like style and TNA works lucha libre and its main event scene works showman like style. No technical wrestler has technical wrestling matches every match any more. You have to incorporate brawling because that is just the type of style that both promotions demand. Technical wrestling isn't the trend any more, so wrestlers who are technically sound usually incorporate brawling.


----------



## Broleta (Jan 23, 2009)

It all depends what you consider as "technical" ergo it's totally subjective to your opinion as to who is a "technical" wrestler.


----------



## SilverCross (Jan 23, 2009)

yea, straight technical wrestling just doesnt work anymore, I'll go as far to say, if Bret Hart were a new wrestler today, his style probably wouldn't get him to far(im sure by now most regulars here know im pretty bias towards hart  )
You also need to keep in mine, in the case of Kurt, being technical doesn't really fit his current gimmick.


----------



## konohakartel (Jan 23, 2009)

I think Shawn can bea  good technical wrestler.. he has all the tools and i think that if he started using that part of his repertoire more he would last a little longer in teh company. The problem is that his finisher doesnt lend itself to a technical wrestler. I remember reading that he was actually taking tips and training with Noble back when he used to pull out more submission moves like the modified figure 4 and the cloverleafs.

add on: im lookin at the punt video and realize that it couldve been better..honestly McMahon being downed by a slap??

add on#2: is anyone else impressed by the Koslov vignettes?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 23, 2009)

I certainly am. It shows the talent he has with that russian martial art.


----------



## konohakartel (Jan 23, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I certainly am. It shows the talent he has with that russian martial art.



The first 1 i liked the most..doing the neck rolls and going at a punching bag full force with his head


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 23, 2009)

So Im guessing The Game is out of the rumble.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 24, 2009)

Broleta said:


> It all depends what you consider as "technical" ergo it's totally subjective to your opinion as to who is a "technical" wrestler.



The term technical is an actual style of Pro Wrestling. It shouldn't be called technical wrestling because any style of wrestling is technical.


----------



## konohakartel (Jan 24, 2009)

want technical? Think Malenko.

its basically almost submission based but it tells a story. A technical wrestler slowly wears down the opponent, tells a story, can counter and reverse several holds.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 24, 2009)

konohakartel said:


> want technical? Think Malenko.
> 
> its basically almost submission based but it tells a story. A technical wrestler slowly wears down the opponent, tells a story, can counter and reverse several holds.



Malenko vs Benoit at Bash at the beach 96(I think it was 97, not sure), is the true definition of tecnical wrestling. That was a pure, 100 percent, tecnical match.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 24, 2009)

Am I the only one tired of Vickie Gurerro changing everything at the last minute?


----------



## Nic (Jan 24, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Am I the only one tired of Vickie Gurerro changing everything at the last minute?



No I hate it too.  I can't wait until she leaves.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 24, 2009)

Youre suppose to hate it


----------



## konohakartel (Jan 24, 2009)

Well she has the most annoying catch phrase on the show....EXCUSE ME!!!!!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 24, 2009)

Vickie gets more heat than anybody in the WWE, even more than JBL, who can get heat just by walking out into the arena.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 24, 2009)

I think its cause she has a shrill voice and is always manipulating things in her favor. Things a GM shouldn't really do. Like Vince when hes a heel as well as Boss. He doesn't manipulate things for himself but he does "YOOOOOOOOOOU'RE FIRED!!!" which is entertaining...especially when he receives a punt to the head.


----------



## konohakartel (Jan 25, 2009)

i like Teddy as GM. He was real good. Right down the middle till you get in his face.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Jan 25, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> KK is very generic, same with Torrie, as far as the standard blonde goes. I'm not saying I could get a girl like KK, but she has nothing that stands out about her. Were you watching during Mikie's skirt days? No, no way.



yeah i was watching during Mickies skirt days and I don't really see what's so hot about her. Melina is much hotter and so is Kelly Kelly and Torrie. you say Kelly Kelly and Torrie are generic but what is wrong with that?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 25, 2009)

So, what time does the Rumble start?


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jan 25, 2009)

Starts at 8 EST/5 PST.

Hopefully we get to see Captain Charisma to make up for the distinct possiblity of Hunter winning the Rumble.

And apparently RVD's going to be in the Rumble match tonight. Would make sense, since they're in Michigan and they had a few retirees in the match last year too.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 25, 2009)

Hopefully something good will happen tonight. Other than that, I'm looking forward to an awesome 30 man Rumble. I'm pulling for H tonight.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 25, 2009)

Big Mumbo I'd appreciate it if you didn't spoil things man. What the hell is up with that?


----------



## Hellion (Jan 25, 2009)

If Jeff wins then Christian is going to win the Rumble


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 25, 2009)

Christian had a badass intro theme before he went to TNA.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah TNA gave him a midi Evanescence song


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 25, 2009)

They even fucked up Booker's theme. 

But still.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 25, 2009)

I use to love the old MMG theme, but it is TNA so the fucked it up.  

But yeah the old Christian music was the best.  Having him and Edge as heels could be great, if they both are serious heels


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 25, 2009)

I sense a teamup in the near future.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 25, 2009)

PPV is starting those, that ordered it I need pbp


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 25, 2009)

Genibus Nitito Canus said:


> They even fucked up Booker's theme.
> 
> But still.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 25, 2009)

Hey Voices kicks ass, so does SOS, and Fire Burns 

I just Realized that Fricken Jeff Hardy and Edge are going at it for the title: Wow.  

They have come a long way.  In fact all of the Brood have gone on to be World Champions, - Gangrel that is


----------



## kingbayo (Jan 25, 2009)

so y the fuck is the rumble not in HD??


----------



## Hellion (Jan 25, 2009)

The Edge/Hardy match had a nice twist


----------



## Shikaonin (Jan 25, 2009)

Jeff just lost his title.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Matt cost him the match


----------



## konohakartel (Jan 25, 2009)

Kaze said:


> The Edge/Hardy match had a nice twist



yea did not see that coming at all.

disappointed how the night ended for him..but damn now imagine WM!!!!!

This also kinda tells us who from SD! would win the Rumble


----------



## kingbayo (Jan 25, 2009)

i always known it was matt who was the one fucking up shit.


----------



## Shikaonin (Jan 25, 2009)

so they started the rumble with the athletic guys


----------



## Hellion (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah some of th entrants have surprised me


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 25, 2009)

Edge gets his 30th title? HHH to take it. Meh.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 25, 2009)

So Matt is a heel again?


----------



## Hellion (Jan 25, 2009)

Yup apparently


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 25, 2009)

Wow...I did not see that one coming. I figured it was Christian. But this is just wow.


----------



## konohakartel (Jan 25, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Wow...I did not see that one coming. I figured it was Christian. But this is just wow.



Hardy vs. Hardy at WM??


----------



## Shikaonin (Jan 25, 2009)

Orton wins the rumble!


----------



## Legend (Jan 25, 2009)

I really hate orton.


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 25, 2009)

Thank the lord.

Course HHH will probably still main event and get his "moment"...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 25, 2009)

konohakartel said:


> Hardy vs. Hardy at WM??



We can only hope.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 25, 2009)

I suspected this bullshit. 

HHH will get it back.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 25, 2009)

So shall this be known as the second era of Mattitude?


----------



## Hellion (Jan 25, 2009)

Was it Legacy at the end, and the they Eliminated themselves for Orton?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 25, 2009)

Well, now we have two targets so far. Randy and Matt. I wonder what's in store for them next week.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 25, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> So shall this be known as the second era of Mattitude?



Heel Matt was awesome couple years back.



RadishMan said:


> Edge gets his 30th title? HHH to take it. Meh.



I rather Edge possibly surpassing flair's 16 title reigns over HHH. 

HHH really thinks he the second coming of Ric Flair


----------



## Shikaonin (Jan 25, 2009)

And Christian will be coming in as a face?


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 25, 2009)

The Juice Man said:


> I rather Edge possibly surpassing flair's 16 title reigns over HHH.
> 
> HHH really thinks he the second coming of Ric Flair



That's what I'm thinking as he keeps adding these 1-monthers together. It would be hilarious in his quest to beat Flair he didn't realize someone else already beat him at his own game.

I gotta see the Rumble though. HHH losing = glorious entertainment.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 25, 2009)

I missed out on the first Mattitude so hopefully he makes a good one. I tend to like heels if they're good at keeping it interesting. Christian might be coming back as a face to suit the brother versus brother angle.

So the talk is RVD is coming back.


----------



## kingbayo (Jan 25, 2009)

christian cming back?
His entrance back in 'o2 was awesome....prolly wont be the
same tho.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 25, 2009)

Someone might get fired.


----------



## Shikaonin (Jan 25, 2009)

probably just a one time appearance for RVD, since they're in his home town.

It's funny when they did their four corners for the final four, HHH, Taker, Show on three sides and Legacy on one side.


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 25, 2009)

I honestly think if Christian comes back, he'll get a "meh" reaction like Jericho. He was pretty over when he left, but that kinda varied. When Edge in his early heel phase showed a picture of Christian on the TT... crowd no sold it.

I wonder if we'll get Jericho/Taker... but what's this I hear about Mickey Rourke being the WM celebrity this year?


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 25, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> So the talk is RVD is coming back.



RVD won't come back full time.

RVD said in an interview he doesn't want be on the road 300 days out of a year. The most we would see from him is surprise appearances in his hometown.


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 25, 2009)

RVD also said he'd just be in it for the money. I'd rather not have him there going through the motions, although that goes for most of the WWE...


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 25, 2009)

Looking at it now... does this WM look to be mediocrity?

JBL/HBK (assuming this happens and not Taker)
Cena/RKO (Good, but doesn't seem to be a big deal)
Edge/HHH (Both guys are stale as shit ATM)
Hardy/Hardy
Taker/Umaga I assume? Would rather it be Jericho
MITB

Seems more like a friggin' Unforgiven card...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 25, 2009)

I cant wait to see how ECW is with Matt as a Heel.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 25, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Looking at it now... does this WM look to be mediocrity?
> 
> JBL/HBK (assuming this happens and not Taker)
> Cena/RKO (Good, but doesn't seem to be a big deal)
> ...



Yeah seems a bit stale. The Hardy/Hardy thing looks good but I say Kozlov gets a title shot against Edge. That would be fun to watch.


----------



## RodMack (Jan 25, 2009)

I hope they don't reveal Matt as the guy who did all those things to Jeff. That would just ruin it for me.

I kinda had a feeling that Orton was gonna win the Rumble. He's for sure the top star in the WWE right now.


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 25, 2009)

Maybe now we're in the Age of Orton as opposed to his title reign where everyone made him their bitch.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 25, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Looking at it now... does this WM look to be mediocrity?
> 
> JBL/HBK (assuming this happens and not Taker)
> Cena/RKO (Good, but doesn't seem to be a big deal)
> ...



Actully that doesn't sound that bad


----------



## konohakartel (Jan 25, 2009)

Im expecting one bitchin match from the Hardys


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 25, 2009)

Kaze said:


> Actully that doesn't sound that bad



None of those matches really seem WM worthy to me. And this is supposed to be a big deal, being 25th anniversary and all. Not having HBK/Taker in TEXAS baffles me.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jan 26, 2009)

They did sort of tease HBK/Taker before the Rumble match with a backstage promo between them.

I don't know, they could work that match into the HBK/JBL angle - like how they worked Cena/JBL into it, and it's not like Taker has anything else good lined up right now - or they could have HBK/JBL at No Way Out to finish the angle then. It will take a backseat to the Orton/McMahon/world title craziness anyway.

I'd like to think that the WWE isn't retarded enough to pass on Taker/HBK at Mania, but, well, they've proven they can make some pretty awful decisions...

Anyway Rourke said in his E! interview that he's coming for Jericho, so looks like that will be the celebrity match. The celebrity match is always treated as a third main event so great to see Jericho will probably be in it.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 26, 2009)

Definitely needs a Taker/HBK match.


----------



## Shikaonin (Jan 26, 2009)

It's still possible, they had a brief encounter right before JBL's match with Cena


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 26, 2009)

The ideal end would be if Taker and HBK had a match, a last man standing match and both fight to the point where neither can stand up. Thus ending their generation. The Immortal Phenom Vs. The Show Stopper. They defeat each other, the hero and the villain. But knowing the WWE they would never do this.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 26, 2009)

The guy inth background going OMG made me lol


----------



## Broleta (Jan 26, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> The ideal end would be if Taker and HBK had a match, a last man standing match and both fight to the point where neither can stand up. Thus ending their generation. The Immortal Phenom Vs. The Show Stopper. They defeat each other, the hero and the villain. But knowing the WWE they would never do this.



Fuck that, WWE last man standing matches are fucking shit these days. Give me a Hell in a Cell instead.

Also, FUCK YEAH ORTON \__o_/


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 26, 2009)

Kaze said:


> Was it Legacy at the end, and the they Eliminated themselves for Orton?


Nah, Hunter eliminated Dibiase and Cody, then Orton eliminated him immediately after.



> I gotta see the Rumble though. HHH losing = glorious entertainment.


It wasn't that glorious. The enitre show was a bit of a stinker. Some nice stuff here and there, but as a whole it was... bleh. Not even Orton winning the Rumble could raise this show any higher than okayish.



> The ideal end would be if Taker and HBK had a match, a last man standing match and both fight to the point where neither can stand up. Thus ending their generation. The Immortal Phenom Vs. The Show Stopper. They defeat each other, the hero and the villain.


So they end their careers in a draw? That's terrible.



> Fuck that, WWE last man standing matches are fucking shit these days.


Eh? The last two they had(unless I'm completely forgetting one since HHH/Orton) were fucking awesome.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 26, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Looking at it now... does this WM look to be mediocrity?
> 
> JBL/HBK (assuming this happens and not Taker)
> Cena/RKO (Good, but doesn't seem to be a big deal)
> ...



Except none of these matches will end up this way except for MITB and Cena vs RKO  Undertaker vs Umaga?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 26, 2009)

Hell, we don't even have Hardcore Matches anymore. And that was one of the best types of matches to see. Hell in a Cell was better back some several years ago. It's all right, but not as good as it used to be.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 26, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So Jeff's attacked was Matt?" Hella weak.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 26, 2009)

lol Weaksauce. You can usually tell what's going to happen these days. 

Might start watching some of the mid 90s wrestling again.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 26, 2009)

Matt attacking Jeff wasn't a bad move. Matt's character is really bland it is a good way to add dimension. Jeff/Christian vs Edge/Matt at WM ftw

TLC for bonus points


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 26, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Matt attacking Jeff wasn't a bad move. Matt's character is really bland it is a good way to add dimension. Jeff/Christian vs Edge/Matt at WM ftw
> 
> TLC for bonus points



*Thinks back to the first TLC Match*



We need the Dudleys back.


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 26, 2009)

Genibus Nitito Canus said:


> Hell, we don't even have Hardcore Matches anymore. And that was one of the best types of matches to see. Hell in a Cell was better back some several years ago. It's all right, but not as good as it used to be.



HIAC is too tame nowadays. But I guess it's the new PG product where they're trying to not use blood. Course it kinda puts a stinker on BLOOD feuds...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 26, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> HIAC is too tame nowadays. But I guess it's the new PG product where they're trying to not use blood. Course it kinda puts a stinker on BLOOD feuds...



But I like teh blud.


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 26, 2009)

It's official. ROH has accepted the HDnet deal. Their 1-hour show will begin sometime in the future...


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 26, 2009)

Depending on what day it is you could say good bye to a chunk TNA's fan base


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 26, 2009)

I don't think it's a very big network, but I sure would get a kick out of a 1.1 for them without a Sting...


----------



## Hellion (Jan 26, 2009)

I hope ROH does well


----------



## Broleta (Jan 26, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Eh? The last two they had(unless I'm completely forgetting one since HHH/Orton) were fucking awesome.



I disagree  Too slow for my liking.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 26, 2009)

All LMS matches are slow.



I can understand if the gimmick doesn't float your boat, but saying it's "slow" when the other gimmick match you bring up is either as slow or slower is just... out there.


----------



## Sanada (Jan 26, 2009)

Does anybody know what Christian is up to these days since his TNA contract expired? I was half-expecting him to be the run in on the Hardy/Edge match.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 26, 2009)

I just watched the Rumble, and I liked it.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 26, 2009)

Two more hours till we find out what the fate of Orton may be.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 26, 2009)

I can't wait for it,Pretty stoked to see what happens tonight.


----------



## Legend (Jan 26, 2009)

Im waiting to hear this this month:[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N3rcB0ToXIM[/YOUTUBE]

or this

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qz1G_70btU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 26, 2009)

I hope they give him a proper track. I liked his WWE themes (and even his TNA one), but at times it came off as rather pansy-ish. Chick Rock does not work outside of a Diva...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 26, 2009)

Indeed. Unless they're like Dolph Ziggler then it kinda works.


----------



## konohakartel (Jan 26, 2009)

I called it!!!!

Shane O Mac is back!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 26, 2009)

And man is he pissed. Randy screwed himself last week, screwed himself sideways with a broomstick.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow, that ending segment of RAW was fuckin' horrible. Orton's looking like a total badass for weeks and then we're supposed to believe Shane can bitch him out like that? What the fuck?


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 26, 2009)

I don't think anymore needs to be said. I didn't watch it, but I hear the segment was even more awful by HBK/RVD-esque weak-ass punches?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 26, 2009)

Lulz has been found. He was barely even touching his face. :rofl


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 26, 2009)

Monday night sissy fights!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 26, 2009)

And for some reason, I'm starting to like Orton. It must be his theme song. It does have a badass touch to it.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 26, 2009)

It is a good song. But that ending was weak. It was good with all the other superstars out there...then the sissy fight happened.


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm sure HHH laughed when Steph showed him tonight's booking...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 27, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> I'm sure HHH laughed when Steph showed him tonight's booking...



I imagine so. The only epic thing tonight was Miz and Morrison trouncing Cryme Tyme yet again. I'm just sayin.


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 27, 2009)

Hmmm, so there's a full version of Voices out? Might hafta check it out since they're all looped rips from Raw on Youtube.


----------



## RodMack (Jan 27, 2009)

That sissy fight at the end of Raw ruined the whole segment. It was just awful.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 27, 2009)

I know. Maybe if Shane had punched Orton like he meant it. Sorta like Matt when he socked Swagger.


----------



## RodMack (Jan 27, 2009)

Who knows... maybe Shane was rusty xD

It also looks like there could be a Mickey Rourke/Chris Jericho match at Mania.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 27, 2009)

At least JBL isn't going to use HBK to get into the Elimination chamber. The JBL angle is gettin stale.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 27, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Wow, that ending segment of RAW was fuckin' horrible. Orton's looking like a total badass for weeks and then we're supposed to believe Shane can bitch him out like that? What the fuck?



Definitly! I thought the ending of RAW was pretty bad as well. Seriously, am I the only one who thought Shane looked like a old ass man, fighting Orton? The way he threw his punches were terrible. It looked so fucking fake. This isn't the Shane O'Mac that I remember. I swear, Shane looked like he was "high off that shit", when he first came out. His face looked all sweaty. 

I could have dealt without all the "lawyer/fire orton/ sue wwe/ Orton has anger problem" shit. I hated it. Instead of them giving Orton an excuse to be angry, and saying he had I..A.P(or whatever the hell its called), why didnt they just let things be? Im not too sure about this storyline, after tonight.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 27, 2009)

IEP. Intermittent Explosive Disorder. Is what I believe it was called.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## Hellion (Jan 27, 2009)

I am confused and more confused


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm thinking heel Matt is gonna be pretty cool. He hit his brother with a chair, and he looked like he was tired of Jeff having the spotlight.


----------



## Sanada (Jan 27, 2009)

They should have a cage fight at Mania.

I loved the Owen/Brett Hart one.


----------



## Broleta (Jan 27, 2009)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF What a shitty end to RAW. HEY I KNOW WE'LL HAVE SHANE MCMAHON WHO ISNT EVEN A WRESTLER COME BACK AND MAKE HIM LOOK 10X STRONGER THAN THE TOP HEEL!

RAAAAAAAAGE.


----------



## konohakartel (Jan 27, 2009)

it looked real shitty.. I think only a 50 foot insane spot can make up for it.


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 27, 2009)

*laughs at everyone who wanted Shane to return*


----------



## Perverted King (Jan 27, 2009)

Steph is behind all this. She's just secretly getting rid off Shane just like she did with Vince. Once Orton takes Shane out, Steph will reveal that she did it to have complete control. Still Shane was punching like a bitch last night.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 27, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Hmmm, so there's a full version of Voices out? Might hafta check it out since they're all looped rips from Raw on Youtube.


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 27, 2009)

Yeah...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 27, 2009)

They should become more MMA-like, I.E. actually hitting each other for more of an exciting show, and less fake.


----------



## Broleta (Jan 27, 2009)

Genibus Nitito Canus said:


> They should become more MMA-like, I.E. actually hitting each other for more of an exciting show, and less fake.



Yea cause nobody would get injured doing that 200-300 days a year


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 27, 2009)

Broleta said:


> Yea cause nobody would get injured doing that 200-300 days a year





So I guess that this is more plausible.


----------



## SilverCross (Jan 27, 2009)

shane was very obviously rusty....needs to go back and train more before ever going back to the ring, i hope seeing that crap will convince him of that.

anyways, if you think they should really be hitting each other with force, your insane, good wrestlers can make it look good....shane is just way out of practice obviously...

i will say..good job to Orton for trying to sell it anyways...


----------



## Broleta (Jan 27, 2009)

Genibus Nitito Canus said:


> So I guess that this is more plausible.



Shane McMahon throwing a few missed punches every few years? You bet.


----------



## Perverted King (Jan 27, 2009)

Shane McMahon was using Frog Katas.


----------



## Sarun (Jan 27, 2009)

I need to see Royal Rumble.


----------



## RodMack (Jan 27, 2009)

I feel sorry for Randy Orton trying to sell those missed punches.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 27, 2009)

RodMack said:


> I feel sorry for Randy Orton trying to sell those missed punches.



I felt sorry for the audience....


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 27, 2009)

Broleta said:


> Shane McMahon throwing a few missed punches every few years? You bet.





Seriously. 

:amazed


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 27, 2009)

Genibus Nitito Canus said:


> Seriously.
> 
> :amazed



Real closed fist punches are againts the rules for a reason, because wrestling is, well, you know....not real.:amazed


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Jan 27, 2009)

so according to everyone Raw was crap??? Yay Melina is women's champion. and Orton winning the Rumble was obvious at least to me. i knew triple H would eliminate those 2 and then get eliminated that was too predictable. the matt hardy thing though I didn't expect. probably gonna fight at Wrestlemania but WWE might do it at No Way Out.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 27, 2009)

Matt vs Jeff at Mania in a TLC match. That says "classic" written all over it.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 27, 2009)

Cryme Tyme has gone for the titles so many times unsuccessfully.


----------



## konohakartel (Jan 27, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Real closed fist punches are againts the rules for a reason, because wrestling is, well, you know....not real.:amazed



but fake closed punches are fine...as long as you can look like youre landing them


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 27, 2009)

Jack totally ended up eating his title!


----------



## Hellion (Jan 27, 2009)

Perverted King said:


> Shane McMahon was using *Frog Katas*.



Frog Fu.  Read HBK's translations


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 27, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Jack totally ended up eating his title!



I missed ECW


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 27, 2009)

Im sorry. It was awesome. Hornswoggle stole the title, and Jack was lookin for it all night, he ended up gettin it back. But he punched Hornswoggle so Finlay attacked Jack for that, and hit Jack with his own title.


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 27, 2009)

They really need EVAN BOURNE(~!) to return and reclaim the top face spot. Finlay doesn't do it for me and I expect Henry to take his backseat to Swaggah...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 27, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> They really need EVAN BOURNE(~!) to return and reclaim the top face spot. Finlay doesn't do it for me and I expect Henry to take his backseat to Swaggah...



I just hope Bourne is back by MITB


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 27, 2009)

Yeah with Matt gone back to Smackdown if not for the Heel turn. We need a new lead face. And I will be damned if its Ricky. Ricky is blander than mayonaise.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 28, 2009)

Holy crap. I forgot all about the rumble. Orton winning was awesome. I'll tune in more for Wrestlemania buildup.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 28, 2009)

I cant wait to see Rourke vs Jericho


----------



## Perverted King (Jan 28, 2009)

Your joking right? Chris Jericho vs. Rourke is a waste of Jericho. Jericho should have a much better opponent at Wrestlemania like Rey Mysterio. I'm sick of this celebrities crap every year at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 28, 2009)

Celebrity bullshit,


----------



## Hellion (Jan 28, 2009)

Perverted King said:


> Your joking right? Chris Jericho vs. Rourke is a waste of Jericho. Jericho should have a much better opponent at Wrestlemania like Rey Mysterio. I'm sick of this celebrities crap every year at Wrestlemania.



You can't say that Mayweather/Big Show match was bad.  And it isn't a waste of Jericho the title scene has basically been set and Jericho isn't in any of them


----------



## Perverted King (Jan 28, 2009)

If Triple H wouldn't had interfered in the Big Show/Mayweather angle that match would have been awful. Besides Rourke is way over 50 years old and Jericho is probably at the best he's ever been in the ring right now. There's no possible way that Jericho could get a huge match out of him. Rourke doesn't have bodyguards, a manager and brass knuckles to make the match good like Mayweather did. There are so many options for Jericho at Wrestlemania like Rey Mysterio or Undertaker. Even Jericho in Money in the Bank would be better than facing Rourke.


----------



## Broleta (Jan 28, 2009)

Looking forward to Rourke/Jericho. Jericho will make the match work, Rourke will be over with the crowd as a face, something that Mayweather couldn't do last year, Jericho will counter this by doing his usual great heel work on the mic and it's good use of him since he'd probably be wasted in a throwaway match since the world title scene already has it's heel in Randy Orton.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2009)

WWE never should have went HD.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 28, 2009)

Perverted King said:


> If Triple H wouldn't had interfered in the Big Show/Mayweather angle that match would have been awful. Besides Rourke is way over 50 years old and Jericho is probably at the best he's ever been in the ring right now. There's no possible way that Jericho could get a huge match out of him. Rourke doesn't have bodyguards, a manager and brass knuckles to make the match good like Mayweather did. There are so many options for Jericho at Wrestlemania like Rey Mysterio or Undertaker. Even Jericho in Money in the Bank would be better than facing Rourke.



Triple H help or not, the match was entertaining.  The maych isn't supposed to be the show stealer it is suppose to be entertaining.  Which I believe it can be.  At best it will be an old school wrestling match. At worst a brawling match.  

And you act like Y2J is gonna lose all of his talent after WM. Most peoples most memorable matches don't happen at WM but at random times when things just click.  So I don't think it will be a waste of talent since Jericho can make this work.  

Hell he's probably mapping out the match now


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 28, 2009)

Put it like this; looking good and being able to work in the ring at age fifty is something that Flair couldn't do. Why would you think Rourke would do able to do it? And for the love of God do this to someone who's not Jericho please. The man's second Mania back and he's already going to job to useless celebs?


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jan 28, 2009)

The fact is that the celebrity match is always treated as a third main event and this is the only way Jericho will get any focus at all at Mania. He won't be in either title match so he'd either be crammed into MITB - which he definitely doesn't belong in - or given some five minute undercard match with no build. Losing to Rourke will be much less of a burial than he would have gotten otherwise at Mania.

Rourke does have six months of wrestling training under his belt from doing the movie already anyway. Also so long as you've got a good storyteller in the match - like Jericho - it can be watchable.

Obviously it won't be a classic but I think it can work out.



The Juice Man said:


> WWE never should have went HD.



Oh it was plain as day in SD too


----------



## konohakartel (Jan 28, 2009)

think of it like this. Rourke is a good actor..thats half the job right there. And from what Ive seen he can pull off some moves. 

You got two guys who can work a mic (when they have good material so Rourkes performance is in the writers hands a bit)..plus have you seen Rourkes physique?? He aint Orton but come on..its pretty good. I can see him work a bit of a power game.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 28, 2009)

I just feel that with all the good upper mid-carders we've got right now he should be able to find something better than wrestler Rourke. My feelings, Jericho vs MVP.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 28, 2009)

Isn't Kennedy going to be healed by then?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 28, 2009)

Kaze said:


> Isn't Kennedy going to be healed by then?



Ugh, Kennedy.

Until he turns heel again I refuse to even reconize him as a memeber of the WWE


----------



## Hellion (Jan 28, 2009)

LOL.  I wish he just kept one finishing move. He's had like 5-6 of them since joining the E


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 28, 2009)

Kaze said:


> LOL.  I wish he just kept one finishing move. He's had like 5-6 of them since joining the E



Shoulda just kept teh Green Bay Plunge(now Finlay has stoled it.) So back to the Mic Check for now I guess.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 28, 2009)

Yeah and when Jeff came back he lsot the swanton 

Talk about a guy that has lost a ton of steam since 07


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 28, 2009)

Kaze said:


> Yeah and when Jeff came back he lsot the swanton
> 
> Talk about a guy that has lost a ton of steam since 07



This convo reminds me of Test and his plethora of finishers. TestDrive, TKO, "Test Drive" Elbow, Big Boot, Side Powerbomb........


----------



## Hellion (Jan 28, 2009)

LOL.  You mean Misteriod (see what I did thar )


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 28, 2009)

Kaze said:


> LOL.  You mean Misteriod (see what I did thar )



O I C WAT U DID.


----------



## konohakartel (Jan 28, 2009)

I havent seen anyone mention this but has anyone here been following the Raw After The Bell clips on wwe.com??

seems like a decent way to give the fans a little something something. Using crowd faves like Cryme Tyme, Hacksaw, Mickie..


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 28, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Ugh, Kennedy.
> 
> Until he turns heel again I refuse to even reconize him as a memeber of the WWE



And to think that this is the same guy who was gonna win the world title from Taker....


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 28, 2009)

yo everyone

advanced predicition

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sarun (Jan 28, 2009)

^^ Lol. Let's see how 25th WM turns out first.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 29, 2009)

Are you guys happy Rourke pulled out of WM


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 29, 2009)

Future WWE PPV poster



Future TNA PPV Poster


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 29, 2009)

Kaze said:


> Are you guys happy Rourke pulled out of WM



He really pulled out? He sure picked the right time to change his mind


----------



## Broleta (Jan 29, 2009)

Hopefully it's a SWEEEERRRVVVEEEE and Jericho calls him out for being a coward in a fuckwin promo.


----------



## konohakartel (Jan 29, 2009)

Nagatofreak said:


> Future WWE PPV poster




actually thanks to the pg-fication of WWE its now called Extreme Rules....


----------



## RodMack (Jan 29, 2009)

Well that would kinda suck if Rourke did pull out. Apparently seems like Hollywood agents are advising him not to appear at WM, as it could prevent him from winning an Oscar.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 29, 2009)

if he is pulling out at least they have enough time to put jericho in another match


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 29, 2009)

Kaze said:


> Are you guys happy Rourke pulled out of WM


I hope it's legit.


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 29, 2009)

Some have speculated that Rourke is "working" the Oscars so that they don't snub him should he associate himself with the WWE. Honestly I'd rather them go ahead with Jericho/Taker if they're not gonna do HBK. I'm not sure Rourke is the "draw" Vince is looking for, for that mainstream attention. Not that many A-list celebrities are knocking on his door anyway...


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah the Oscars are Feb 22, Rourke could start working with the WWE again after that and have plenty of time for Mania.

I'm still really confident they'll do Taker/HBK at Mania. Seems to me like they kept JBL out of the Chamber for a reason - he and HBK are going to settle things at No Way Out. They could have the official split and match set up next week no problem.


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 29, 2009)

That's one positive of the tri-brand PPVs.


----------



## deathgod (Jan 29, 2009)

I can't believe I never knew this board existed! Now I have a place to find out and discuss all the ongoings in Pro Wrestling. Me. Am. Happy.

I've recently expanded my horizons beyond WWE a few months ago when I started watching TNA and ROH event's and man I can't believe all the good shit I've been missing. I used to watch RAW and Smackdown religiously, but now I only watch RAW occasionally and can't remember the last time I watched Smackdown. ECW died to me when WWE bought it.

Randy Orton's been amazing lately, and I haven't felt such enjoyment cheering for a heel, since Bryan Danielson was champion.

The Wrestler was a great movie, (I always wondered how they cut themselves), but If Rourke does get involved, he'd do as good a job as Floyd Mayweather did. His match with the big show was actually one of the best celebrity involvments that I've seen in a while. 

Whew. I'm done


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 29, 2009)

Mayweather/Show is an underrated match. I really enjoyed it. It's a shame they cut Mayweather off at the balls in the buildup of promos by having him say the same 1-sentence promo 100x. I hear he's an excellent trash talker. He seemed to enjoy himself, as opposed to Trump who looked like he couldn't wait for it to end. But that angle was awful. Nobody with a brain should have expected Trump to get shaved and nobody with a brain would give a shit if Vince did...


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Jan 29, 2009)

so smackdown  is tomorrow I wonder if Matt will be on it? probably right?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 29, 2009)

Shaved Vince led to Crazy Vince, so I will not hear of this blasphemy. 

We're getting an SD/ECW house show down here Saturday and I can't fucking wait. :ho

The Hardys, Edge, HHH, Taker, Umaga, and Kozlov are all scheduled to be there, so if it holds up, I'm gonna have a good night(course right after the show is done, I gotta rush to my buddy's house to watch the UFC PPV).


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 29, 2009)

Anybody remember when the wwe tried to do a "Jackass" angle, with the members of the jackass crew, at Summerslam? Thank god they pulled the plug on that storyline. Thats the last thing I wanna see....


----------



## konohakartel (Jan 29, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Anybody remember when the wwe tried to do a "Jackass" angle, with the members of the jackass crew, at Summerslam? Thank god they pulled the plug on that storyline. Thats the last thing I wanna see....



im pretty sure Steve O couldve pulled off some sick moves


----------



## SilverCross (Jan 29, 2009)

my dislike of ODB grows every time she speaks...


----------



## konohakartel (Jan 29, 2009)

omfg this is just too fucking funny..

This is gonna be one of the most entertaining TNAs ever!!!!


and personally i like ODB


----------



## SilverCross (Jan 29, 2009)

booker...shut up...PLEASE shut up......


----------



## konohakartel (Jan 29, 2009)

SilverCross said:


> booker...shut up...PLEASE shut up......



yea he shouldnt be talking at high speeds.

I used to dread when he would do commentary back in WWE. He stumbles so badly.


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 29, 2009)

I admire you guys. Watching TNA? Even John Cena would tap out to that eventually.


----------



## SilverCross (Jan 29, 2009)

good wrestling > bad stories any day.


...someone...take that mic from booker.....


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm only watching this because Scott Steiner is fucking hilarious. If it wasn't for him, this would be even worse than the ending for RAW.

:rofl @ a commercial for WWE The Music Volume 9 during Impact.

EDIT: I usually like the design of Japanese belts and all, but the ones the Dudleys have are fucking awful.


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 29, 2009)

deathgod said:


> I've recently expanded my horizons beyond WWE a few months ago when I started watching TNA and ROH event's and man I can't believe all the good shit I've been missing. I used to watch RAW and Smackdown religiously, but now I only watch RAW occasionally and can't remember the last time I watched Smackdown. ECW died to me when WWE bought it.



You ever seen Pro Wrestling Guerrilla (most of them were in WSX) or Chikara? I quit ECW when Bourne got injured, abandoned SD! after the Scramble matches (not because of them though) and only really catch the Orton/Diva stuff on Raw myself, but I always check recaps.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 29, 2009)

I watch ECW still. And TNA wasn't completely horrible if you could get past Booker's talking incredibly fast.


----------



## konohakartel (Jan 29, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I watch ECW still. And TNA wasn't completely horrible if you could get past Booker's talking incredibly fast.



yea and thats just for tonight.

and Scott Steiner is pretty funny..but why did they start off censoring him saying bitch but then just let dem fly?

Kevin NAsh is soo laid back.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 29, 2009)

I never saw Sting wrestle but I was interested in him cause I used to see commercials where he would be pointing that bat at people. He's quite impressive.


----------



## konohakartel (Jan 29, 2009)

REAL Samoa Joe?? looks like theyre combining Umaga with Brock Lesnar type gimmicks now..

The end of the show seemed really weak.


----------



## SilverCross (Jan 29, 2009)

beats him acting like a baby, doesn't it?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 29, 2009)

So I was wondering, are those tattoo's on Umaga's face or is that just paint?


----------



## konohakartel (Jan 30, 2009)

face paint..he switches up the style every few weeks..theres pix of him out there wifout the facepaint.

only legit thing on him are his tats.

I like the 1 on his neck. The A'noio-something rather family....wrestling Royalty


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 30, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> So I was wondering, are those tattoo's on Umaga's face or is that just paint?



This is clearly a man who's never seen Umaga wrestler for more than 15 minutes.



konohakartel said:


> face paint..he switches up the style every few weeks..theres pix of him out there wifout the facepaint.
> 
> only legit thing on him are his tats.
> 
> I like the 1 on his neck. The A'noio-something rather family....wrestling Royalty



A'noai I belive is how you spell it. And I wish I was Samoan so I could have one of those epic bamboo tats like him and Toa from Gladiators.

And for the record, I think Scott Steiner should've been put down after WCW went under.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 30, 2009)

Like I said before...I was largely uninterested in wrestling until back around September or so. I didn't know if it was tattoos since Samoans like the Maori tend to tattoo their face.


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 30, 2009)

I personally think Umaga's tattoo of "Samoa or Samoan" and Rey's "Mexico or Mexican" are stupid as hell...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 30, 2009)

Its different with Rey. Thats what we call Mexican pride.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 30, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> I personally think Umaga's tattoo of "Samoa or Samoan" and Rey's "Mexico or Mexican" are stupid as hell...



Your face is stupid j/k

Rey's is kinda lame, but Umaga's is cool because of the bamboo design and stuff. But then again, I wouldn't get "BLACK" or AFRICA" on my so.........


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 30, 2009)

I just finished watching Austin vs Hbk at King of the ring 97 about three hours ago, on WWE 24/7. That was a good ass match. People say that HBK is just as good as he was back in the years 95, 96, and 97. Bullshit! Dont get me wrong, HBK is still an wrestling god, and is better than most of the current wwe roster. However, he was much better back then.


----------



## SilverCross (Jan 30, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I just finished watching Austin vs Hbk at King of the ring 97 about three hours ago, on WWE 24/7. That was a good ass match. People say that HBK is just as good as he was back in the years 95, 96, and 97. Bullshit! Dont get me wrong, HBK is still an wrestling god, and is better than most of the current wwe roster. However, he was much better back then.



kinda obvious, i mean, hes getting old, retirement has got to be coming at some time in the near future (much sooner then it is later, at this point) go watch some of his old matches with Hart, awesome stuff, but he just doesn't have that anymore.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 30, 2009)

Ya know, I've always wondered how many titles HBK would've had if he hadn't had that back injury.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 30, 2009)

I was on the forums at wrestlezone.com, and one of the posters said that HBK's back injury caused him to miss the best years of his career. He was referring to the years 98 and so fourth. I started thinking, and realized he was absolutely right. HBK in the attitude era would have been fucking excellent. The attitude era was tailor made for his character at the time. His character at the time represented everything that the era was all about.


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 30, 2009)

I don't wish injury on people, but it was a blessing in disguise because WWE didn't need his attitude (lol) and it allowed him to "find God" and "change" to where he's at least willing to job once in a while. Put over is one thing, but at least he wasn't faking injuries to get out of dropping titles. Instead he chooses to not win them! Or at the very least lose them in battle royales. I'm not sure he could've added a heck of a lot that Rock, DX and Austin didn't cover, but it would've made for an interesting "What If" one-shot Marvel issue.

I'm not a big HBK fan, but I still get a kick out of HHH/HBK whining about Hogan bringing up an injury to get out of returning the job to Shawn. Heh...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 30, 2009)

I agree HBK in the Attitude Era would've been epic, but I really wonder if other people would've been that big with him around.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 30, 2009)

The Brian Kendrick jobbing to the The Spot Monkey Killings? This night is starting off on a fail note.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 30, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> The Brian Kendrick jobbing to the The Spot Monkey Killings? This night is starting off on a fail note.



expect it to keep happening till he gets his shit together.


also killings isnt that bad , he hasn't done any spots to warrant being called a spot monkey


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 30, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> expect it to keep happening till he gets his shit together.
> 
> 
> also killings isnt that bad , he hasn't done any spots to warrant being called a spot monkey



Maybe spot monkey is harsh....but the man still sucks ass. His trademarks are his shitty rapping, his shittier dancing, and his shittastic breakdance kick.

And Umaga


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 30, 2009)

Ship Kendrick and MVP to ECW!


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 30, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> I don't wish injury on people, but it was a blessing in disguise because WWE didn't need his attitude (lol) and it allowed him to "find God" and "change" to where he's at least willing to job once in a while. Put over is one thing, but at least he wasn't faking injuries to get out of dropping titles. Instead he chooses to not win them! Or at the very least lose them in battle royales. I'm not sure he could've added a heck of a lot that Rock, DX and Austin didn't cover, but it would've made for an interesting "What If" one-shot Marvel issue.
> 
> I'm not a big HBK fan, but I still get a kick out of HHH/HBK whining about Hogan bringing up an injury to get out of returning the job to Shawn. Heh...


Pretty much agree with this. HBK not getting injured at the Rumble probably would've hurt the company more than help it because after WM 14 things like Foley getting a main event run with Austin, Hunter taking over DX and the group's subsequent face turn/rise in popularity, and Rock's ascension into becoming a megastar(which is kinda tied into HHH's) all more than likely don't happen. Granted, the latter half of 98 probably would've been a lot better match-wise(Kane/Taker for basically three months? Bleh...) with him there, but in the long run he'd have done more damage than good.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 30, 2009)

Only thing missing with Matt tonight was him saying he isn't his brother's keeper to cement his independence.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 31, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I just finished watching Austin vs Hbk at King of the ring 97 about three hours ago, on WWE 24/7. That was a good ass match. People say that HBK is just as good as he was back in the years 95, 96, and 97. Bullshit! Dont get me wrong, HBK is still an wrestling god, and is better than most of the current wwe roster. However, he was much better back then.



It's also preference. He like all wrestlers when they age use better psychology due to their lack of physical prowess.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 31, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Ship Kendrick and MVP to ECW!



I wouldn't mind Kendrik going to ECW. With Matt Hardy gone, ECW is in need of a little star power. Kendrick would fit in perfectly, and give ECW a little more umph. Kendrick vs Bourne sounds like a good feud. They look like they could put on some good matches. MVP on the other hand, needs to stay on SD. It's obvious that he is getting a push, especially after watching his interview with Tazz on SD, a few hours ago. As a matter of fact, I bet you all that MVP is going to win the MITB. 

Back in 06 and 07, when everybody hailed MVP and Kennedy as the "next big thing", and the best mid carders on the roster, everyone felt that Kennedy was going to be a bigger star than MVP. Everyone, including me, felt that Kenendy would win a world title before MVP. Who woulda known, two years later that MVP would be well on his way to winning a world title, while Kennedy would be a injury prone nobody?


----------



## Hellion (Jan 31, 2009)

Which is really sad.  Everytime he was close he fucked himself over. First the doctor diagnosed his injury wrong, which caused him to lose the MITB, and then the whole steriod thing happened. I mean there is no way they planned for Hornswaggle to be Vince's illegitimate son.

I also pull for MVP because he had the last program with Benoit.  Those months that they feuded, he grew alot


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 31, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Back in 06 and 07, when everybody hailed MVP and Kennedy as the "next big thing", and the best mid carders on the roster, everyone felt that Kennedy was going to be a bigger star than MVP. Everyone, including me, felt that Kenendy would win a world title before MVP. Who woulda known, two years later that MVP would be well on his way to winning a world title, while Kennedy would be a injury prone nobody?


I've been saying ever since the end of '07 that Kennedy was garbage.


----------



## Rock Lee (Jan 31, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> The Brian Kendrick jobbing to the The Spot Monkey Killings? This night is starting off on a fail note.



I prefer killings over "the brain kendricks " anyday,kendricks is really overrated.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 31, 2009)

Rock Lee said:


> I prefer killings over "the brain kendricks " anyday,kendricks is really overrated.



So is Killings. Saying "Whassup" 75 times and dancing like Chicken George does not make you a good wrestler. And while some people do fall for the Spanky hype, he's still better than Killings.


----------



## Rock Lee (Jan 31, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> So is Killings. Saying "Whassup" 75 times and dancing like Chicken George does not make you a good wrestler. And while some people do fall for the Spanky hype, he's still better than Killings.



I've seen him wrestle at over places so i don't base his wrestling abilities on him saying "whassup" i know what he can do and i know he can get over.If part of his gimmick(kendricks) is someone else you aren't better then anyone,everytime i see kendricks they are mentioning his bodyguard as to say he can't get heat alone.


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 31, 2009)

Kendrick is only out there to get the spotlight on "Big Zeke" so as to trick us into thinking it's not another big man getting pushed. Kinda like Reverend D'Von...

I wish someone other then HHH/Edge would win the Chamber. Unless Cena retains I can see them having the babyface triumphant as the main event. Thus we'll get a generic build-up to a very underwhelming "24th" Anniversary Main Event...

HHH makes "jokes" about Vickie/Edge. Edge cuts good promos while being a coward. Vickie puts "the odds" (even though HHH IS the odds...) for HHH to overcome, which eventually results in her getting pedigree'd. Edge turns psycho over it for 2 weeks prior to Mania. HHH completes his boyhood dream of 4 months without the title. Yippee~!


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Jan 31, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Kendrick is only out there to get the spotlight on "Big Zeke" so as to trick us into thinking it's not another big man getting pushed. Kinda like Reverend D'Von...
> 
> I wish someone other then HHH/Edge would win the Chamber. Unless Cena retains I can see them having the babyface triumphant as the main event. Thus we'll get a generic build-up to a very underwhelming "24th" Anniversary Main Event...
> 
> HHH makes "jokes" about Vickie/Edge. Edge cuts good promos while being a coward. Vickie puts "the odds" (even though HHH IS the odds...) for HHH to overcome, which eventually results in her getting pedigree'd. Edge turns psycho over it for 2 weeks prior to Mania. HHH completes his boyhood dream of 4 months without the title. Yippee~!



lol boyhood dream of 4 months without the title. so though I do have a question why do most of you hate triple H?


----------



## Broleta (Jan 31, 2009)

orochimarusama21 said:


> lol boyhood dream of 4 months without the title. so though I do have a question why do most of you hate triple H?



I dont think anyone hates him, buuuut this should explain any angst you see towards him from the IWC..


> Triple H is considered a very controversial figure in professional wrestling. Fans and critics frequently accuse him of using backstage politics to occupy screen time, retain titles, elevate his friends, and hold down talented workers.
> This criticism intensified after he became the real-life son-in-law of WWE promoter Vince McMahon, marrying Vince's daughter Stephanie. McMahon himself once said on Off The Record that his "son Shane, daughter Stephanie and son-in-law Triple H" would run the company once he passes away.
> Former D-Generation X members "Road Dogg" Jesse James and "Badd Ass" Billy Gunn have claimed in a shoot interview to have personally witnessed Hunter's actions behind the scenes. The interview was given shortly after Gunn left the WWE on bad terms.
> Helmsley has acknowledged the accusations, but he has also denied them on the grounds that "everything goes through Vince", and that he could not do such things even if he wanted to.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 31, 2009)

I think Triple H wields way too much power. Whenever he wins a title we know why. Yeah he's good but he's gotten stale.


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 31, 2009)

HHH hate all stems from backstage antics.

I dislike that he's been a constant fixture in the main event scene since 99. 10 fucking years. His constant push is beyond stale. I could understand if he was Cena and moving merch/ratings, but he's not. He should be making stars, but he doesn't. Yes he jobbed to Shelton once and basically caused Batista to be a big-time face, but I blame that more on Randy Orton's failed face run then anything.

An issue I have with HHH is that nobody ever looks good after a feud/match with him. No matter what he always makes them look inferior whether it be burying them on the mic or just making sure they don't appear on his level. People bitch that Cena "kisses ass", but what he's doing is the OPPOSITE of HHH. Making his opponents look good by showing respect and that they at least could beat him. He loves Flair, but Flair wasn't the God he was for his titles... it was making anyone look good.

I mean for fuck's sake, he wouldn't even put over Jeff Hardy. They had to bring in Edge and give him a 2 week reign to move the title over.

And I do love to hear his prime excuse to why he always goes over. "It's Vince's call" "No one asked me to"... gimme a fuckimg break. As if he isn't in Vince's ear. He could be be using his influence to make future stars instead of QQing to news outlets complaining that no one "eats the business the way I do". Quite lonely at the top when you refuse to let anyone on your level, eh?

Oh yeah and his character is stale too. Heel or face IMO.

Yeah I ranted.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 31, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> HHH hate all stems from backstage antics.
> 
> I dislike that he's been a constant fixture in the main event scene since 99. 10 fucking years. His constant push is beyond stale. I could understand if he was Cena and moving merch/ratings, but he's not. He should be making stars, but he doesn't. Yes he jobbed to Shelton once and basically caused Batista to be a big-time face, but I blame that more on Randy Orton's failed face run then anything.
> 
> ...



I agreed with and enjoyed that deeply.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 1, 2009)

Triple H is only at the top cause he married into the family. He didn't work his way back from being downgraded to jobber. I mean he would serve in a better capacity doing something else. 

Matt cut a good promo last night. This is the feud the both of them need to prove they work hard for the company. When it comes time for them to lose they lose. They don't fight it tooth and nail.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 1, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> *Triple H is only at the top cause he married into the family. He didn't work his way back from being downgraded to jobber.* I mean he would serve in a better capacity doing something else.



Completely untrue. Trips was a main eventer long before he start banging Steph(They married in '03, he won his first World title in '99). Now granted, this was because he was a member of the Clique and was close to HBK/Nash. And he was at the bottom at one point. Hell, the only reason they made teh HHH gimmick is because Vince wanted to take shots at his snobby community.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 1, 2009)

Okay okay. Still its time for him to step back and let some new blood have the spot light.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 1, 2009)

Sometimes I forget that HHH didn't "really" marry her until a few years after the storyline. Everytime people say "he was a main eventer and WWE champion a LONG time before Steph" I always think to myself "yeah like 3 months...", heh...

HHH probably wouldn't be a 20x champion nor would certain people be denied runs had he not married her. But I also feel no matter who she married, they'd be a 1x champion. I truly believe that.

That's probably my biggest issue Jareth. He doesn't need to be hovering over the ME/Title scene like a wandering metroid. He should be in the HBK role. Feuding with various card members and putting people over that need a push.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 1, 2009)

But he has developed an ego, where he thinks just cause he's screwin the boss's daughter that gives him the right to be the eternal king of kings. I say its time to depose him. It's because of him that some talent gets pushed aside. I don't even watch his matches on smackdown. I only watch for The Deadman. That's it. 

I really wish they would give him his intercontinental run already. Undertaker deserves to be a triple crown champ. He really does. It would finish cementing his legacy with the company.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 1, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> HHH hate all stems from backstage antics.
> 
> I dislike that he's been a constant fixture in the main event scene since 99. 10 fucking years. His constant push is beyond stale. *I could understand if he was Cena and moving merch/ratings, but he's not*. *He should be making stars, but he doesn't.* Yes he jobbed to Shelton once and basically caused Batista to be a big-time face, but I blame that more on Randy Orton's failed face run then anything.
> 
> ...



HHH may not be moving Cena level merch, but he definitly does move merch.

Making stars? He's not in charge of creative, how can he, personally, be "making stars"?

Nobody looked good after a feud with HHH? I think Foley, The Rock, Austin, Taker, Shelton, Jericho in 2000, HBK, Cena, and Big Dave would disagree with ya. As far as HHH burying people on the mic, The rock use to own him on the mic every monday and thursdar night, back in 2000. HHH is naturally good on the mic, thus, he ends up making his opponents look bad. The rock was fucking godly on the mic, and because of that, he made EVERYBODY look bad, except for Jericho at times. 

If Jeff Hardy wasn't such a big fuck up, he would've been champ months ago. Its not hhh's fault. The wwe had to wait for the right time to trust Jeff. And this is coming from a Jeff fan. It isn't HHH's fault at all.

Radish, how do u know that he's in Vinnie Mac's air, secretly burrying talent, for his own selfish gain?


Dont take this personal Radish. Has it ever occured to you that the reason why HHH is in the main event for so long, is because he's actually a big asset to the company?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 1, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> *But he has developed an ego, where he thinks just cause he's screwin the boss's daughter that gives him the right to be the eternal king of kings.* I say its time to depose him. *It's because of him that some talent gets pushed aside.* I don't even watch his matches on smackdown. *I only watch for The Deadman*. That's it.
> 
> I really wish they would give him his intercontinental run already. Undertaker deserves to be a triple crown champ. He really does. It would finish cementing his legacy with the company.



Dude, you're acting like you know the man personally. How do you know that he has an ego? I love Austin to death, he's my favorite wrestler of all time. But seriously, if a man has the balls to walk out on the fans, and the company, just because he doesn't like the feud he's in, then he _must_ have an ago. Hogan's ego is legendary, and were not even gonna discuss that shit! If it were HHH who walked out on the fans and the company, like Austin did, the IWC woulda been all over HHH's case, far worse than they did Austin. There would have been a bounty on HHH's head...

Or maybe it's because there arent alot of talent who are actually main event material, bro!

I guess you only watch SD once a month, since Taker rarely appears, and doesn't wrestle that much. Speaking of, if it were HHH in Taker's shoes, the IWC would have been on HHH's ass, saying shit like, "Oh, he never wrestles, he shouldnt be in the main event, he's selfish, and so on". Now that I think about.....

What the hell is Taker doing in the main event.
That guy rarely shows up. Taker is even more stale than HHH. I love Taker, but he really needs to step it up. He hardly contributes to SD.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 1, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Making stars? He's not in charge of creative, how can he, personally, be "making stars"?


That's an extremely loaded question there. Whether you want to admit it or not, the guy sits in on booking meetings and does have input into what goes on TV, so him saying "It's all up to Vince" is just him deflecting shit.



> Nobody looked good after a feud with HHH? I think Foley, The Rock, Austin, Taker, Shelton, Jericho in 2000, HBK, Cena, and Big Dave would disagree with ya.


Orton, Edge, Goldberg, Kane, RVD, Jericho in 2002, Angle, and Jeff Hardy(though it was understandable at first, bringing back Edge for a quickie reign to job to Jeff just seems extremely dodgy) would all disagree with you.



> If Jeff Hardy wasn't such a big fuck up, he would've been champ months ago. Its not hhh's fault. The wwe had to wait for the right time to trust Jeff. And this is coming from a Jeff fan. It isn't HHH's fault at all.


Like I said before, bringing back Edge for a quickie title run just to job to Jeff felt extremely dodgy.



> Radish, how do u know that he's in Vinnie Mac's air, secretly burrying talent, for his own selfish gain?


Obviously, none of us really knows what fully goes on behind the scenes, but the fact that most of the SD locker room feel like they're on pins and needles whenever he's around and kinda wish he wasn't there tends to speak for itself.



> Dont take this personal Radish. Has it ever occured to you that the reason why HHH is in the main event for so long, is because he's actually a big asset to the company?


I'm pretty sure everyone knows he's an asset, but how big of an asset he is can certainly be debated.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 1, 2009)

I didn't know trips still gets hate. I honestly feel that it was not him but the RAW writers that had him constantly shoved down our throats.  On SD! I actually like him.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 1, 2009)

Gais.....I'm thinking of making my own WWE Fantasy story and shit. WWE my way and shit.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 1, 2009)

Put HHH in the Duggan role.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 1, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Put HHH in the Duggan role.



I don't wanna spoil anything.....but I do know a certain...ahem...."King" that will be jobbing to a certain.....American........about half way through........

Yeah I'm doin it. I'm making Trips job to Swagger eventually. It'll be clean too. And Trips will get hurt too. I'm going to bury that sumbitch just for the hell of it.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 1, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> HHH may not be moving Cena level merch, but he definitly does move merch.


The thing is, he's basically been pushed as the heel equivalent of Hogan. Look at his WM main event count comparing the two. Oh I have no doubt he moves merch and that's why they keep bringing back these "ONO" DX reunions.



> Making stars? He's not in charge of creative, how can he, personally, be "making stars"?


He has input. While Vince may make the final cut, I'm sure if HHH said something... Vince would go with it. He's in a perfect position where he can say "no", but he goes with it.



> Nobody looked good after a feud with HHH?


Obviously I can't say 100%, but not many look good. And I don't count his friends in the pool. That doesn't count.



> I think Foley,


Foley is the reason he's where he is. His greatness in 2000 only kickstarted because Foley killed himself for him. Before Foley, HHH was getting no reaction as the WWE CHAMPION. As far as looking good after a feud... Foley retired! 



> The Rock,


Rock was more then capable of jobbing every night (and he did to the likes of Test in 01 during the Invasion!) and still being relevant. He doesn't need to go over everyone and anyone. That's what seperates him from Trips.



> Taker,


Didn't have a lengthy feud, but I doubt Taker would just sit by and allow HHH's games.



> Shelton,


I blame this more on Shelton. Huge reaction following his win, but his lack of charisma and connection with the people preventing capitlizing.



> Jericho in 2000,


Should we bring up WM18 or the fact that Jericho only got a run when HHH FINALLY left. I honestly believed had HHH not curbstomped him he could've been a much bigger star.



> HBK,


Friend.



> Cena,


No choice here. Cena is a bigger star and the face of the company. If being booed out of successive WM's can't stop him and Vince never taps, he cannot be. HHH did really abuse him on the mic by referring to him as a shit wrestler.



> and Big Dave would disagree with ya.


This is really the only person he helped put higher on the card. But it also had to do with the crowd demanding it. Why didn't HHH do the same for Orton? Orton was RED HOT as a heel, why turn face? HHH was also a heel and wouldn't be undermined in Evolution. Why does he always cut Orton off?



> HHH is naturally good on the mic, thus, he ends up making his opponents look bad.


Cena is good on the mic and he makes his opponents look good. The thing is HHH does it because he can. I can understand where you're coming from with Rock, but the Rock was a villian. Cena doesn't do his freestyles anymore, but he can still talk trash without only making himself superior.



> The rock was fucking godly on the mic, and because of that, he made EVERYBODY look bad, except for Jericho at times.


At the same time Rock would even give people credit. HHH sticks to the burials and that helps NOBODY.



> If Jeff Hardy wasn't such a big fuck up, he would've been champ months ago. Its not hhh's fault. The wwe had to wait for the right time to trust Jeff. And this is coming from a Jeff fan. It isn't HHH's fault at all.


If Jeff didn't fuck up IMO he would've won it when Punk did it. If WWE truly felt Jeff wasn't worth the trouble he never would've won the gold. No matter the fan desire, it's that simple. If HHH wanted to win the belt back at Mania, Edge could have come in when he did and simply carried the belt into WM without the switch. But as stated, it seems a tad convenient and fucking cowardly that it came to that. I don't understand it. HHH let Jeff kick out of the pedigree in the Chamber. LET HIM. That's usually reserved for Kliq Members/Cena because it's fucking Cena. I honestly thought HHH was going to do the right thing. But he is the Cerebral Assassin. It's not a gimmick JR started to sell t-shirts. 



> Radish, how do u know that he's in Vinnie Mac's air, secretly burrying talent, for his own selfish gain?


I have no doubt that he is with Vince during creative. Vince has stated HHH/Steph/Shane get the co. when he dies. HHH is a McMahon. HHH claims he loves the business so much, yet he rarely does what is best. Booker T... there was no reason for that.



> Dont take this personal Radish. Has it ever occured to you that the reason why HHH is in the main event for so long, is because he's actually a big asset to the company?


Oh he is an asset. He and Taker are the last big stars from the AE if you don't consider 97 part of it with HBK. But he's not as worthy of his position as he thinks he is. When he left Raw for time off and SD! NOTHING CHANGED in the ratings. The show actually felt fresher. When Cena left... ratings took a dive. He returned... they rose. Cena is a far bigger asset then HHH.

HHH only went to SD! for SELFISH REASONS and it kills me people use this as a reason he's not a dick. He went to be closer to his wife and kid. That's so nice of him. Meanwhile everyone else doesn't get to see their families. I also figured he moved to SD! to "save it" because he assumed he was a big enough draw that the ratings would boost. Oh the ratings boosted and set records alright. Not hard considering the old record on MNTV is 0!

I know not everything said about him online is true. Can't be. But more often then not people confirm what the dirtsheets say. You might say they're bitter ex-stars, but why is it HHH is a constant? Why not Undertaker? How happy was Orton when he left and he ridiculed Umaga for going to that show?

I just feel that HHH is what's wrong with the business and as a former Cena-basher, it kills me when they say it's him. Yeah I went crazy there.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 1, 2009)

In regards to HHH, there is no doubt that he is a very talented wrestler and is worthy of being in the main event scene. To say that he would not have been world champion material with out his relationship with Steph is ignorant imo. He can work, cut promos, has discipline, psychology and he just has the IT factor. HHH was given the ball when HBK hurt his back. It was his opportunity to truly prove himself and he did just that. 


Now HHH has had many great matches and pretty good feuds. But the problem with HHH is that he buries everyone. Staying on top isn't a bad thing, everyone wants to. But there is no reason to bury people the way he does. The only people who go over HHH are people who are immensely popular. Cena, Rock, Austin? Those people are extremely valuable. HBK is his good friend and introduced him to the clique, so HBK going over him isn't saying much. In fact HHH beat HBK more then HBK beat him IIRC. 

The thing is that HHH is constantly on the program and is always unbeatable. He doesn't make anyone seem credible on the mic at all. When you cut a promo you should always give the devil his due but HHH rarely does that. In his feud against Jericho he made Jericho seem like a complete fool. He shitted on Jericho every week and for one reason or another main evented WM 18 despite the fact that no one cared about that match.

He squashed Booker T completely. Why not give Booker T the underdog win? What purpose does it have to just say "YOU ARENT THE KING" and just beat his ass every week? 

HHH VS Foley? Amazing feud. But it is not like Foley looked strong at all. HHH beat his ass cleanly. Foley wanted this though. But still Foley did not look strong at all.

Last year HHH was pinned only once, maybe twice. This was by Jeff Hardy via ROLL UP. Hardy couldn't even go over him legitimately. Shelton beat him via roll up to I think. 

The only guy he really put over well was Batista. But compared to the guys he's squashed it's a joke. Buried KANE completely. Made RVD seem like a mid tier joke. Exposed Goldberg as a person who couldn't wrestle. Made Kurt Angle seem like a bigger moron then he is already portrayed and completely squashed the Three way love angle between them and Steph as it was getting good. Beat the shit out of Orton right after he won his first title. Uncrowned king Bookah. I mean even if it wasn't his idea. He sure as hell didn't lobby against any of these shitty decisions.

So yeah I give HHH his due. He's a good wrestler. But he is extremely stale. He doesn't draw THAT much. There is no real reason for him to be booked as so strong, so it is pretty hard to think that he doesn't pull strings. Im sure many would do the same in his position but he makes the show very boring and the talent prob shits themselves when they are booked against him.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 1, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> That's an extremely loaded question there. Whether you want to admit it or not, the guy sits in on booking meetings and does have input into what goes on TV, so him saying "It's all up to Vince" is just him deflecting shit.
> 
> 
> Orton, Edge, Goldberg, Kane, RVD, Jericho in 2002, Angle, and Jeff Hardy(though it was understandable at first, bringing back Edge for a quickie reign to job to Jeff just seems extremely dodgy) would all disagree with you.
> ...



He definitly does sit in on the meetings, and he does give his input on things. But at the end of the day, it is still all up to Vince.

HHH didn't bury Goldberg. When Evolution was running wild, Goldberg pretty much stood up to them, and he looked good. He didn't get buried. Contrary to popular belief, Orton did not get buried. All he did was get beat by a face, because he's the heel. If anything, when Orton and HHH had their little contract signing on RAW, and they exchanged words on the mic, Orton stood his ground.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 1, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> *The thing is, he's basically been pushed as the heel equivalent of Hogan. Look at his WM main event count comparing the two. Oh I have no doubt he moves merch and that's why they keep bringing back these "ONO" DX reunions.*
> 
> *He has input. While Vince may make the final cut, I'm sure if HHH said something... Vince would go with it. He's in a perfect position where he can say "no", but he goes with it.*
> 
> ...



HHH moves merch regardless of the DX reunions. Its not like they dx reunions last longer than thirty minutes.

Yeah, he certainly does have input. But at the end of the day, it's all up to Vince.

This isn't true. HHH always got reactions during his first title run. Yes, Foley made HHH look good. But HHH made Foley look good as well, so it's an fair trade.

HHH jobbed to Funaki during his first title run in 99....Funaki! If thats not jobbing, then I dont know what is. And the rock didnt job every night. Hell, The Rock buried HHH on the mic, every monday and thursday night.

Exactly! Shelton wasn't over, nobody even gave him any reaction, except for when he beat HHH in their match. After that, it was all over. 

Yeah, Jericho didn't get a title run until HHH left. You're right. And the WWE did the right thing, because at the time, HHH was involved in an extremely entertaining feud, that will go down as one of the greatest in PW history....The Rock vs HHH. HHH did not curbstomp Jericho. Jericho use to "bury" HHH and Steph on the mic, week in and week out.

Batista is not the only person he put higher on the card. They attempted to put Shelton over, but the fans didnt get behind it, so those plans were scrapped. Goldberg also got put over.

Cena's gimmick doesnt allow him to do that. If this were Thug Cena, he'd be making people look bad, just like he use to do to Lesnar. HHH's gimmick allows him to do that. And the rock buried people when he was a heel and a face.

:amazed The Rock...given people credit? Are we talking about the same Rock?

The only person the rock gave credit to was Austin back late 2000 to early 2001, because their once "blood feud", has transformed into a "feud with respect", when they both respected one another. Other than that, the rock use to bury everyone, including Jericho.....on his first night with the wwe!!

There have been plenty of non clique members who have kicked outta the pedigree.

I agree, Cena is a bigger asset. But to discredit HHH would be a little ignorant.

HHH didn't choose to go to SD, he was ordered to, by Vinnie Mac. It wasnt HHH's idea.

HHH is not what's wrong with the business.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 1, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> He definitly does sit in on the meetings, and he does give his input on things. But at the end of the day, it is still all up to Vince.


And Vince can be manipulated. The Clique pretty much proves this.



> HHH didn't bury Goldberg. When Evolution was running wild, Goldberg pretty much stood up to them, and he looked good. He didn't get buried.


The 'E finally managed to get Goldberg over going into the SummerSlam 2003 EC match and they pissed away the chance to cement him just because Hunter had a groin injury and couldn't just man up, do the job, and take time off to heal. Goldberg wins the title next month in an extremely shitty match because Hunter's still basically crippled and then we get force-fed that stupid bounty angle along with a horrid mini-feud with Kane til Hunter comes back and wins the title in that shitty three-way. At what point did Bill look good in any of that? 



> Contrary to popular belief, Orton did not get buried. All he did was get beat by a face, because he's the heel. If anything, when Orton and HHH had their little contract signing on RAW, and they exchanged words on the mic, Orton stood his ground.


I wasn't talking about their most recent feud. Orton had all the momentum in the world after beating Benoit twice in 2004, then HHH just totally destroyed that in a month and it took Orton over two years to get back to where he should've been.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Feb 2, 2009)

regardless of what you all s about HHH I still think he is a good wrestler and deserves to be where he is.


----------



## Broleta (Feb 2, 2009)

orochimarusama21 said:


> regardless of what you all s about HHH I still think he is a good wrestler and deserves to be where he is.



You seriously think he deserves to be a 12 time world champion?


----------



## konohakartel (Feb 2, 2009)

The issue i beleive is that HHH paid his dues and still puts on good shows. He knows how the business works and is an asset. true he will inherit a good piece of the company but thats because he is a loyal person. Only takes time off when he is injured and when he comes back its normally big. He is entertaining...not as much as he believes himself to be but he is entertaining.

and why are people bringing Taker into this? consider that Taker isnt constantly shoved into the ME scene. He works where he is needed and his character is high profile. He is entertaining and the crowd just eats him up. He has the look he has the style he has it all..sure that match againt Mark Henry on Friday was nasty but i dont think it was his fault..jus needs practice getting that Hells Gate in on the bigger guys.

The guy is a ring general. From what ive heard all you gotta do is be respectful and dont cross the lines backstage and your ok.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 2, 2009)

Mike Knox qualified for the RAW Chamber. This might his last chance to get over.

Also what's with all the Triple H hate? He deserves to be where he is today. People always complain about his title reigns and his constant main event push at Wrestlemania. Triple H deserves everything he has today and he earned it way before he married Steph. Triple H had wrestling in his blood way before he married Steph. And let's not forget how he's undefeated at Wrestlemania and he hasn't jobbed in years at the biggest stage of them all.  Triple H deserves every single one of his title reigns and besides of his 12 reigns only 2 can be called a lenghty reign.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 2, 2009)

Perverted King said:


> Mike Knox qualified for the RAW Chamber. This might his last chance to get over.
> 
> Also what's with all the Triple H hate? He deserves to be where he is today. People always complain about his title reigns and his constant main event push at Wrestlemania. Triple H deserves everything he has today and he earned it way before he married Steph. Triple H had wrestling in his blood way before he married Steph. And let's not forget how he's undefeated at Wrestlemania and he hasn't jobbed in years at the biggest stage of them all.  Triple H deserves every single one of his title reigns and besides of his 12 reigns only 2 can be called a lenghty reign.



I hope Knox or Kofi wins, just to see the hate it would garner. 

I think the fact Trips does job at Mania is one of his redeeming qualities.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 2, 2009)

Perverted King said:


> Mike Knox qualified for the RAW Chamber. This might his last chance to get over.
> 
> Also what's with all the Triple H hate? He deserves to be where he is today. People always complain about his title reigns and his constant main event push at Wrestlemania. Triple H deserves everything he has today and he earned it way before he married Steph. Triple H had wrestling in his blood way before he married Steph. And let's not forget how he's undefeated at Wrestlemania and he hasn't jobbed in years at the biggest stage of them all.  Triple H deserves every single one of his title reigns and besides of his 12 reigns only 2 can be called a lenghty reign.




Neither his title reigns or ME pushes at WM were really the topic of the debate...


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 2, 2009)

please tell me there not about to start RAW with that horrible ending from last week....no one wants to see shane fail at punching again...


....never mind......here it goes...

*EDIT*
well, decent job of editing out the really bad shots..


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 2, 2009)

SilverCross said:


> please tell me there not about to start RAW with that horrible ending from last week....no one wants to see shane fail at punching again...
> 
> 
> ....never mind......here it goes...
> ...



Yeah the did. If I hadn't seen the fail for myself I wouldn't know it was there.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 2, 2009)

Well, they did what I expected them to do in-regards to explaining last week, but that still doesn't make up for me having to actually watch it.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 2, 2009)

Layla wrestler

And come on, it's 09, Regal shouldn't still be KOTR.


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 2, 2009)

i dont get the DQ...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 2, 2009)

SilverCross said:


> i dont get the DQ...



I've seen JBL get DQed for breaking up a three count in a tag match.

And come Priceless, you guys can do better than that weak double finisher(especially you Ted, I expect more from you)


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 2, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Layla wrestler
> 
> And come on, it's 09, Regal shouldn't still be KOTR.


He's KOTR til they run the next tourney.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 2, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> He's KOTR til they run the next tourney.



so he'll be KOTR till 2011? Lame

EDIT: That, that was a Grade A ass whooping that would make the Horsemen proud. Kicking the security guard in the ass was a nice plus.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 2, 2009)

All I ask is that Randy RKOP Steph, and everytime I think it will happen it doesn't


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 2, 2009)

Kaze said:


> All I ask is that Randy RKOP Steph, and everytime I think it will happen it doesn't



Is it funny that when I saw that I said to myself "Kaze is gonna be pissed!"


----------



## Hellion (Feb 2, 2009)

LOL. Now I feel bad, because someone just reading this thread will think I condone kicking a woman in the head with all the power in one's body


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 2, 2009)

Don't worry, I felt the same way, too.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 2, 2009)

Didn't catch Raw, is Orton still buried?


----------



## Hellion (Feb 2, 2009)

Nope and he even had an half way decent reason why Legacy couldn't beat I McMahon


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 3, 2009)

The best thing about last night's RAW was the "Where's X-Pac"sign? Did anybody see it?

That intergender tag match was a huge waste of time. I had no idea what the hell was going on. For a moment, I actually thought Orton was gonna kick Steph's head off. I shoulda known that wasnt gonna happen.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 3, 2009)

Steph needs to join Legacy. Steph needs to be BAD~!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 3, 2009)

Twas a lil lax this week. Taker should heat things up next week, not to mention that I just started watching ECW again.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Feb 3, 2009)

HBK/JBL for the contract now official at No Way Out, looks like HBK/Taker for Mania is a go.

Just an aside on the Triple H discussion, there was mention of him basically making Batista a star, which is true. Though I recall, wasn't Batista pretty much a personal project of Hunter's? I recall Hunter and Flair basically picked Batista out and groomed him as a future star, so Hunter going on and turning Batista into a star just fed even more into his ego. Of course I read this off a dirtsheet a long time ago so my memory could be shaky, I wasn't really watching WWE at this time.

Besides now we have to put up with Batista as a top face  He works so much better as an aggresssive heel, but whatever.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 3, 2009)

The Big Mumbo said:


> HBK/JBL for the contract now official at No Way Out, looks like HBK/Taker for Mania is a go.
> 
> Just an aside on the Triple H discussion, there was mention of him basically making Batista a star, which is true. Though I recall, wasn't Batista pretty much a personal project of Hunter's? I recall Hunter and Flair basically picked Batista out and groomed him as a future star, so Hunter going on and turning Batista into a star just fed even more into his ego. Of course I read this off a dirtsheet a long time ago so my memory could be shaky, I wasn't really watching WWE at this time.
> 
> Besides now we have to put up with Batista as a top face  He works so much better as an aggresssive heel, but whatever.



He basically did the same for Orton as well, but yeah, he did introduce some new blood back in the Evolution Era.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 3, 2009)

All the matches were boring. Oh yes...lets have another Beth Phoenix match where another Diva jobs to her. Im sorry for all Beth Phoenix fans...but I have seen more entertaining divas. And that's saying a lot.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 3, 2009)

I was always more of a Sable fan, or Lita and Trish.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 3, 2009)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> He basically did the same for Orton as well, but yeah, he did introduce some new blood back in the Evolution Era.



I don't think you can compare the two. Without Trips and Naitch's influence Orton would still be a big timer because he has it all(the look, the size, the talent, the mic skills, the pedigree) whereas Batsita was the guy who doesn't move so well and was already old and only had size to his advantage. Trips made Tista, he just pushed Orton along to something he would've had anyway.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 3, 2009)

Beth just comes across as a bit manly sometimes.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 3, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I don't think you can compare the two. Without Trips and Naitch's influence Orton would still be a big timer because he has it all(the look, the size, the talent, the mic skills, the pedigree) whereas Batsita was the guy who doesn't move so well and was already old and only had size to his advantage. Trips made Tista, he just pushed Orton along to something he would've had anyway.



Possibly. Even though he is the son of Bob Jr., Trip has some help with getting his career to where it is now. He probably wouldn't have gotten as big as he is now. 



JarethDallis said:


> Beth just comes across as a bit manly sometimes.



Eh, meh. Long as she doesn't have a schlong, I'm good.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 3, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Beth just comes across as a bit manly sometimes.



Beth, Nattie, and Victoria bring out the kinky side of me. I like them because they seem like they'll take it from you.

>_>

<_<

>_< I just felt the need to share that.

EDIT: It's more Orton's granddad I'm thinking of, from I heard the man was very well respected in the biz.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 3, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Beth, Nattie, and Victoria bring out the kinky side of me. I like them because they seem like they'll take it from you.
> 
> >_>
> 
> ...



Remember Chyna back when she first posed for Plaboy? 

But now...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 3, 2009)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> Remember Chyna back when she first posed for Plaboy?
> 
> But now...



I maintain that teh Chyna that posed for Playboy was a fake. I mean, look at her when she debuted, look at her then, and look at her now. When has someone gone from man, to do-able, to ew?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 3, 2009)

Drugs will do that shit to you, or dating X-Pac.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 3, 2009)

XD Lita has also let herself go. She was possible the hottest Diva ever...well tied with Trish. Trish Stratus is the definition of a diva in my opinion. She's got it all!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 3, 2009)

Lita still has it in the cleavage area, if you ask me. lol


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 3, 2009)

Yes...but her face has gotten a bit*cringes*She needs make up...and conditioner.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 3, 2009)

A little lotion wouldn't hurt, now that I think about it.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 3, 2009)

Jericho vs Cena was good though. I was expecting a garbage match but it was better than their PPV stuff.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 3, 2009)

It was better than the Survivor Series match, but not their Armageddon match.

As for Lita, I wouldn't touch her even if I had a HAZMAT suit on.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 3, 2009)

Where are said Lita pics


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 3, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Yes...*but her face has gotten a bit*cringes**She needs make up...and conditioner.



No, her face has always been that way. You've just been too busy staring at her boobs to realize the chiseled man face that's been their since she was Essa Rios valet(like I use to say, he was always the pretty one of the group)

And for you to even compare her hotness to Trish is a sin against God and man. Wrestling skills I''l gladly give you, but comparing a butterface like her to a goddess like Trish is like comparing Ashley and Layla.


----------



## Legend (Feb 3, 2009)

Trish was the hottest thing ive ever seen.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 3, 2009)

Layla


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 3, 2009)

Sunny? o.o


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 3, 2009)

So Jamie Noble is on ECW now I think. Dunno if its an official move.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 3, 2009)

Kaze said:


> Layla



She's slowly becoming my favorite. I hated her with those shitty curls, but now? Oh Layal, as Jace Everrett said "I wanna do bad things to you."


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 3, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> So Jamie Noble is on ECW now I think. Dunno if its an official move.



No surprise. They need talent over there ASAP. Plus Noble doesn't have shit to do.

Bourne vs Noble 


Hmm Paul Burchill is over there too. Is that a new edition also?

They should bring Kizarny or Scotty Goldman over there too.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 3, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> So Jamie Noble is on ECW now I think. Dunno if its an official move.



A tad late IMO. Wouldn't mind them building him up as the replacement of Matt, but where are you Bourne?

Paul London returns soon... to PWG! Course I'm probably the only person here who cares. Heard he wanted to do stunt work, but good to see I can actually see him wrestle, unlike in WWE where he was being paid to do basically nothing. And the old timers claim the high flyers don't know how to "work"


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 3, 2009)

Well it's not like they plan on having him become a super star. They just need more guys in general for ECW.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 3, 2009)

I recall he made an appearance or two when he was on his "insert foot" phase with Layla. I don't think ECW is the "instant fix" for anyone not 6'6 300lbs, but they could use someone experienced like Noble who is also an excellent mic worker.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 4, 2009)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> Lita still has it in the cleavage area, if you ask me. lol



Lita had the best tits out of all the divas, and still does to this day. I remember when her tits acidently became visible during Edge's live sex celebration. It was a wonderful sight I tell ya....

Edit: I have seen any recent pics of her, lately. Did her looks really go downhill?

Edit#2: Let me clear this up. In no way am I implying that Lita was "hot". In no way am I saying that she had a pretty face.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 4, 2009)

Paul has been there for about a month. ECW needs to have guys that speak Extreme if you ask me. Kizarny has the look of extreme, I mean he looks positively insane. Also they really did Jamie an injustice having him fight the lamest gimmick ever. I really think Boogeyman is made of fail. He only wins because he's a freak of nature.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 4, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> nothing. And the old timers claim the high flyers don't know how to "work"



Old timers AKA Batista.

I do remember in an interview Batista basically called AJ Styles a spot monkey. 

I found that hilarious coming from someone like Batista.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 4, 2009)

I remember that, but it's no shocker he has an ego after all his success. Obviously he had HHH behind him, but nothing really happened until Orton failed to get over. Which I guess also can be credited with HHH...

Speaking of Batista... haven't missed him!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 4, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Bourne vs Noble
> .



Fuck yeah. I really wish the Pit Bulls would've worked out.



JarethDallis said:


> Paul has been there for about a month. ECW needs to have guys that speak Extreme if you ask me. Kizarny has the look of extreme, I mean he looks positively insane. Also they really did Jamie an injustice having him fight the *lamest gimmick ever. *I really think Boogeyman is made of fail. He only wins because he's a freak of nature.


 Which gimmick? Either way there have been far worse gimmicks mate. Don't belive me? Just look up Brad Armstrong and Barry Darsow(sp?) and look the gimmicks they've worked over the years.



RadishMan said:


> Speaking of Batista... haven't missed him!


I hope he never comes back


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 4, 2009)

Let's go punt him in the head! Or better yet, send Shane over there with his punches. The sheer wind behind them will give him phnemonia!


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 4, 2009)

RAW has been so much better with Batista gone. With out Batista RAW just flows so well. When Batista is there it's like someone threw a giant boulder in a river. The plot has to flow around him and all that shit.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 4, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Let's go punt him in the head! Or better yet, send Shane over there with his punches. The sheer wind behind them will give him phnemonia!



There is but one man who can end our Tista issue.

Undertaker.

He could give a Paul Bearer. Or better yet a Muhammad Hussan.



Violent By Design said:


> RAW has been so much better with Batista gone. With out Batista RAW just flows so well. When Batista is there it's like someone threw a giant boulder in a river. The plot has to flow around him and all that shit.



Poetic. I just don't see the point in himbeing there. It seems like even the marks are getting bored with him.

Hey......wasn't a "punt" the reason he's out anyway?


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 4, 2009)

Yeah the angle was he got kicked in the head.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 4, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> I remember that, but it's no shocker he has an ego after all his success. *Obviously he had HHH behind him, but nothing really happened until Orton failed to get over. Which I guess also can be credited with HHH...*
> 
> Speaking of Batista... haven't missed him!



What makes you say that? Orton wasn't over, because he sucked as a face, and the fans didnt get behind it. He was a boring world champ. He even admitted it, and this is why he hates being a face to this very day. Orton was nowhere near ready to be world champ.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 4, 2009)

I say that because he never should have turned face. I can't say it was HHH's idea, but it' been weird how every "cool" heel loses EVERYTHING that made them cool when they turn. Except HHH. But that doesn't matter because Orton is in a good spot currently. Just sucks it took him years to recover.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 4, 2009)

Orton was over after he'd beaten Benoit and all the way up to Evolution turning on him, then the Hunter feud happened and his heat vanished due to how terrible he was booked to look in that feud. Then the shit with Stacy started and pretty much killed him off til Rated RKO revived him and then the Cena feud brought him all the way back.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 4, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> *Orton was over after he'd beaten Benoit and all the way up to Evolution turning on him, *then the Hunter feud happened and his heat vanished due to how terrible he was booked to look in that feud. Then the shit with Stacy started and pretty much killed him off til Rated RKO revived him and then the Cena feud brought him all the way back.



Correct me if I'm wrong, but wasn't that like 2 days?


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 4, 2009)

Yeah and it didn't take long for Orton to go from arrogant spitting in face of legends to clapping hands and smiling like... well Cena before Cena did it! Taker feud helped, but I don't think it went as well as hoped. Probably because Orton only won one match.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 4, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but wasn't that like 2 days?


Yeah, the point was that Hunter works quick. 

I actually meant to edit that, but Bama's National Signing Day took my attention away from it.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 4, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Yeah, the point was that Hunter works quick.
> 
> I actually meant to edit that, but Bama's National Signing Day took my attention away from it.



Bama? 

OU is where it's at mein friend.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 4, 2009)

Upon playing a Smackdown Vs. Raw game. I have to wonder if each game makes all the divas wearing mini skirts or lingerie.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 5, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Bama?
> 
> OU is where it's at mein friend.


12 National Titles speaks otherwise.


----------



## Jimin (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh no. Cenas in another movie. Wasn't the last one bad enough?


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 5, 2009)

That's what WWE is. OVW for future Hollywood Actors.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 5, 2009)

Wow, the guys in the Sherdog pro wrestling thread sure are close-minded. One mention of Angle not being a "great" wrestler and they about shit their pants and couldn't wait to call me an idiot and jump to ridiculous conclusions like I said Angle was "bad."


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 5, 2009)

People on Sherdog are like that in general.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 5, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> Oh no. Cenas in another movie. Wasn't the last one bad enough?



Is that maryse??

God I want to do nasty things to her


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 5, 2009)

Kaze said:


> Is that maryse??
> 
> God I want to do nasty things to her



Maryse is one of those chicks that looks bland to me in the ring and stuff(looks wise) but when I see her in pics and shit I just wanna 

Odd thing is she looks the same in and outside the ring.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 5, 2009)

I was not attracted to maryse until she did that thign she does with her head.  I have no idea why it is a turn on though


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 5, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> People on Sherdog are like that in general.


Yeah, I knew that from my ventures into the Heavyweights forum, but til this, I'd found that the pro wrestling thread guys were generally a lil more accepting of differing opinions(though I really should've seen this coming when I said something similar about Edge and a couple of his fanboys had heart attacks over it). From the way that they've reacted, you'd think I'd have walked up to them and stabbed their mother/significant other in the face right in-front of 'em.

I mean, seriously, though... saying someone has never "watched or understands wrestling" just because they don't think Angle's a good wrestler(I find him mediocre, not "bad" like I was accused of, just mediocre)is just being retardedly close-minded.


----------



## konohakartel (Feb 5, 2009)

holy shit... that Abyss stunt is crazy.

Thats a real good way to fuck up your hand.


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 5, 2009)

yea, this is one of the few places I've found to have decent wrestling discussion.

tho i do disagree, i think angles a great wrestler, tho i dont like him much, i can see why someone would think other wise, as he really doesnt do much to separate himself.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 5, 2009)

I think each board has a certain person who was off limits. I thought Wrestling Edge had claimed Angle, but seems to have ventured out. But who does NF choose?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 5, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> I think each board has a certain person who was off limits. I thought Wrestling Edge had claimed Angle, but seems to have ventured out. But who does NF choose?



We choose Swaggah

But seriously, I think this thread is pretty fair minded. If I had to choose, I don't think I've heard alot of bad things said about Orton. And of course Taker can do wrong ever in the history of the world(I think the worse critism I've heard of Taker is that he was rusty during his ABA gimmick.)


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 5, 2009)

I have to say the Motorcity Machine Guns are quite talented. It would be cool if the WWE could acquire them...but then I realize that's a bad idea cause guys like them are always pitted against guys thrice their size.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 5, 2009)

Discussion here is kinda boring. No real debates on anything and we talk about the new ECW too much


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 5, 2009)

Well E C Dub is the new brand of the WWE and some of us want it to survive and not die out like past attempts to branch into a new brand.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 5, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I have to say the Motorcity Machine Guns are quite talented. It would be cool if the WWE could acquire them...but then I realize that's a bad idea cause guys like them are always pitted against guys thrice their size.


 Sabin is talented, but I feel Shelley is overrated. 



Violent By Design said:


> Discussion here is kinda boring. No real debates on anything and we talk about the new ECW too much



I like it this way. The other forum I'm a part of has threads with 4 differemt opinions repeated 800 times/.

EDIT: There were no other brands WWE has tried before. It's been SD! and RAW up until a couple of years ago.


----------



## konohakartel (Feb 5, 2009)

THe only thing that coudlve been considered another brand is HEAT..theres was one more but i 4get its name


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 5, 2009)

konohakartel said:


> THe only thing that coudlve been considered another brand is HEAT..theres was one more but i 4get its name



You mean Velocity? And oh yeah, what did Abyss do?


----------



## Hellion (Feb 5, 2009)

Yeah no one can talk about captain lisp here 

Also what did abyss do


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 5, 2009)

Kaze said:


> Yeah no one can talk about captain lisp here
> 
> Also what did abyss do



Swagger is not Captain Lisp

That title goes to Dusty Rhodes.

Swag's like the Prince of Lisp


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 5, 2009)

What about Heat?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 5, 2009)

"DA PAY WINNDA!" 

Dusty promos are like an out-of-bound experience. I remember one time on WCW Saturday Night, he was announcing and he went on some tangent that lasted for like three minutes(with his partner looking especially dumbfounded) and it blew my mind so much since I didn't know what the hell he was talking about. Damn, I miss shit like that.



> Discussion here is kinda boring. No real debates on anything and we talk about the new ECW too much


Yeah, we agree here way too much, but every now and then I try to upset the apple cart.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Feb 5, 2009)

I think Jack Swagger sucks. and yes I do think Triple H deserves his 12 titles. and you people are saying Lita and Trish are so hot. Melina is way way way hotter


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 5, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> What about Heat?


Heat was more of a show of dark matches than a brand.



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> "DA PAY WINNDA!"
> 
> Dusty promos are like an out-of-bound experience. I remember one time on WCW Saturday Night, he was announcing and he went on some tangent that lasted for like three minutes(with his partner looking especially dumbfounded) and it blew my mind so much since I didn't know what the hell he was talking about. Damn, I miss shit like that.
> 
> ...


Oh I've noticed you trying to stir shit up with your critism. And you could always tell with Dusty was about to let loose because he'd take that long ass puase before talking. It almost always lead into his "Lemme tale ya bout hod times. Hod times is...." speech.

Speaking of dark matches, Edge was recently dropkicked by referee Scott Armstrong(Brad Armstrong and BG James(Road Dogg's) older bro.

EDIT: Melina is far more pretty than Lita. Trish....I'll call it a push. And you really think HH deserves 12 title reigns? Come on. He's not even the best wrestler of his generation.


----------



## konohakartel (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh Abyss basically went back to being Abyss.

Just went psycho and started pounding his fists into a bunch of tacks on the mat. He basically had a fist full of tacks. They did a close up and you can see them sticking right into his joints.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 5, 2009)

Impact actually was pretty good aside from the dumb shit that started when Booker walked into Cornette's office up to the end of the segment when they had the pull-apart brawl with Shane Sewell. 



> And you could always tell with Dusty was about to let loose because he'd take that long ass puase before talking. It almost always lead into his "Lemme tale ya bout hod times. Hod times is...." speech.


I wish I had all those WCW SNs he commentated on either on DVD or VHS because when Dusty was on, he was fucking ON.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 6, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Swagger is not Captain Lisp
> 
> That title goes to Dusty Rhodes.
> 
> Swag's like the Prince of Lisp



LOL.  But Dusty could talk with it, where it work.  Swaggah keeps trying to fight it and that just makes it strogah....


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 6, 2009)

Any early MOTYCs from you guys? Well besides Shelley/Sabin, which is the only TNA match I've seen this year...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 6, 2009)

I can't believe they're still doing the Palin angle on TNA. It's time for them to stop that.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 6, 2009)

Kaze said:


> LOL.  But Dusty could talk with it, where it work.  Swaggah keeps trying to fight it and that just makes it strogah....


I keep expecting Jack to snap and start punching his own mouth with how he looks whenever he loses a battle with the lisp.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 6, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I keep expecting Jack to snap and start punching his own mouth with how he looks whenever he loses a battle with the lisp.



Thats what actually makes it kinda sad. Swagger really trys to improve, whereas Dusty seems to have said "fuck it".

And this is just a theory, but I think if Chet Lemon and BLack Snow commentated every week, Impact's ratings would soar.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 6, 2009)

Definitely. TNA really lacks the color commentators.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 6, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Definitely. TNA really lacks the color commentators.



As if the great Don West aint colorful enough for ya...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 6, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> As if the great Don West aint colorful enough for ya...



I love how his idea of adding color is "I'll just repeat with Tenay said in a more Constipated manner with no insight or creativty at all."


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 6, 2009)

Tazz is who I think of, when I think color commentator. It more entertaining when they're excited.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 6, 2009)

I can't stand west because you hear everytime he breathes.  Which is ultra annoying in Surround Sound


----------



## Rock Lee (Feb 6, 2009)

orochimarusama21 said:


> I think Jack Swagger sucks.



Your not the only one who thinks that,they throw the belt on him way to earlier.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 6, 2009)

Agreed. The title used to have prestige when people who have been around for at least a couple years won the title John Morrison, Mark Henry, Matt Hardy, and I guess CM Punk. I don't know how long he was there when he won.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 6, 2009)

I think all the mainstream commentators suck. Except for Striker. But that's an IWC talking point...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 6, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Agreed. The title used to have prestige when people who have been around for at least a couple years won the title John Morrison, Mark Henry, Matt Hardy, and I guess CM Punk. I don't know how long he was there when he won.


 Nope, title has always been shit, even back in the original ECW. And Swaggah may not have had a lot of time in the company when he won, but unlike most of ECW's past champions, it makes sense to put the belt on him. (Punk, Lashley, Hardyare exceptions as the title reigns actually pushed them. Guys like Morrison(who wasn't even Morrison OR over at that point in time.), Chavo, Kane, Henry, Big Show were just bodies to keep the belt on.



RadishMan said:


> I think all the mainstream commentators suck. Except for Striker. But that's an IWC talking point...


I like Tazz too. I think what kills WWE color guys is after a bout 3-5 years doing color, they drop the gimmicks and just start analyzing stuff in the ring like it's the NFL or something.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 6, 2009)

Lashley was a terrible champion. Henry and Big Show were more than just bodies to keep the belt on, they were monster heels that helped get faces over(granted, Show's was squandered with Lashley, but Henry being dominant made Matt look all the more better when he finally won).


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 6, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Lashley was a terrible champion. Henry and Big Show were more than just bodies to keep the belt on, they were monster heels that helped get faces over(granted, Show's was squandered with Lashley, but Henry being dominant made Matt look all the more better when he finally won).



That's what made them so pointless. Matt nor Lashley came out of those feuds much better than they started. The belt's just the new WCW Television Title.( I REFUSE to compare it to the US or IC straps because both belts have been stepping stones to World Titles)


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 6, 2009)

God when Mark Henry is a monster heel you know somethig is wrong.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 6, 2009)

attackoflance said:


> God when Mark Henry is a monster heel you know somethig is wrong.



Umm, mind explaining that?


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 6, 2009)

Sexual Chocolate?

Well he's certainly better then Khali and he's better then he once was, but who couldn't be after a decade?

I think the people who cried foul for Swaggah need to have their head examined. Before Swaggah won the belt... nobody gave two shits about the belt or ECW for that matter.


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 6, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Umm, mind explaining that?



Sorry was more thinking to myself. The lsat time I watched wrestling Mark Henry was making old with an old lady and was terrible in the ring..he must be better now if people wonder why I say that


----------



## Hellion (Feb 6, 2009)

I look at the ECW belt as the TV champ.  All it will take is a good star to really add a ton of luster to it.

Anyway i was actually thinking about how far Mark Henry has come.  No matter what he has been wrestling for 10 plus years, and while he was slow on the uptake he has really gotten the big man role down, and he has been as injury plaqued as he use to be.

EDIT: My favorite Big Show vs Kane Match


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 6, 2009)

ECW belt was prestigious? That belt has always been viewed as crap. It's just a half step above US/Intercont. ECW Belt is for brand new stars who are to be tested for stardom (CM Punk, Morrison, Lashley) and generally has been's/guys they have nothing else (Mark Henry, Chavo, Kane). Matt was a good pick for champion but it was a good move to let his reign go.

I personally think they should've had Kane on ECW. It would of made everything about the show and Kane himself more credible. But back to my point. Outside WWE angles no one views the WWECW belt as a world title. Hell even half the time the WWE doesn't. I mean Chavo Guerrero as ECW champion entered the Royal Rumble last year. That should tell you enough.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 6, 2009)

See.  That is the problem, it isn't prestigious because no one really makes it important.  Writers nor wrestlers.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 6, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> That's what made them so pointless. Matt nor Lashley came out of those feuds much better than they started. The belt's just the new WCW Television Title.( I REFUSE to compare it to the US or IC straps because both belts have been stepping stones to World Titles)


How exactly did Matt not come out of the Henry feud much better than he started? He went from getting some exposure on TV with very little in the way of feuds to being the champion of a brand, matches or decent promo time every week, and feuds that focused on him. 

I really fail to see the problem here.


----------



## Rock Lee (Feb 6, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> I think the people who cried foul for Swaggah need to have their head examined. Before Swaggah won the belt... nobody gave two shits about the belt or ECW for that matter.



They still don't care about that belt nor ecw.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 6, 2009)

Which begs the question... why do they care if he has it? If the belt/brand are worthless... what differene does it make for Jack? Matt is going on to bigger (a real blood... err spit feud) and better (eventually jobbing to HHH...?) things now.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 6, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> How exactly did Matt not come out of the Henry feud much better than he started? He went from getting some exposure on TV with very little in the way of feuds to being the champion of a brand, matches or decent promo time every week, and feuds that focused on him.
> 
> I really fail to see the problem here.



Because despite having a "world" title to his credit, he's still in Jeff's shadow.(which as I've always said, is fucking sad.) How many people can you think of that have a "major" title reign, yet the only thing creative does with them is "I dunno, let's have him feud with his brother/partner."


----------



## konohakartel (Feb 6, 2009)

OMG They have Hacksaw!!!!


Those bastards!!!!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 6, 2009)

So is Carlito using his apple spit like a regular move now? Is like the poor man's Muta/Tajiri?

EDIT: Bout damn time Carlito showed did some moves and stuff.

EDIT 2: I'm watching this years Rumble. PRetty good match until Kozlov came out and failed everything up


----------



## konohakartel (Feb 6, 2009)

i like his running the ropes move. Ive always wanted to see someone pull a move like that. Just running and striking.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 6, 2009)

konohakartel said:


> i like his running the ropes move. Ive always wanted to see someone pull a move like that. Just running and striking.



He pulled off a double bounce Asai moonsault earlier in the match. Teh man's got talent, he just needs to stays motivated.

EDIT: OMG Double Top Rope Paydirt!!!


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 6, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Because despite having a "world" title to his credit, he's still in Jeff's shadow.(which as I've always said, is fucking sad.) How many people can you think of that have a "major" title reign, yet the only thing creative does with them is "I dunno, let's have him feud with his brother/partner."



The Mega Powers.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 6, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> The Mega Powers.



Seriously. The Mega Powers? Two men who were hella over before forming and only stayed together for a little more than a year in WWF. The Mega Powers, a tag team whose only real purpose was to make Savage a face? They were barely a tag team, just  The Two Man Power Trip of the late 80s/early 90s.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 6, 2009)

I don't really understand your point. I just answered your question. Since when is it illegal to have someone feud with their brother?


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 6, 2009)

Family Feud is an easy out. People have been begging for Goldust to feud with Cody for that reason... seriously.


----------



## konohakartel (Feb 6, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Family Feud is an easy out. People have been begging for Goldust to feud with Cody for that reason... seriously.



i Squeed a little when they faced off during the Rumble


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 6, 2009)

I think some of you are exagerrating. The ECW title is made to be more prestigious than the IC and US title. If you really wanna talk about a certain belt, that is made to look like shit, then its the ic and us title. Seriously, I had to think for two minutes to figure out who the current IC champion is. Thats how devalued the belt has become. And Shelton is the us champ, but I dont even think he has had one credible feud since winning it. I think the wwe needs to shine a little more light on both titles.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 6, 2009)

There's no point. All WWE cares about are the main eventers. It's become apparent that WWE is so into being "Hollywood" and MAINSTREAM(~!) that they transform their show to appeal as such. The main eventers are the main characters and the midcards/jobbers are just reocurring fodder. Course you could argue that it's always been the case...


----------



## Hellion (Feb 7, 2009)

That is one of my biggest complaint about the E at the moment.  The only thing I ever know going into RAW is the Main event.  No other matches are given hype.  So when the IC title is on the line it is like  are, they feuding?  

Only recently has that kinda changed, but it still doesn't get the hype it should


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 7, 2009)

I think they rushed Punk into triple crown too fast. Punk is a touch overrated. He's just itchin for a heel run to be honest. He's been a face too long.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 7, 2009)

I don't think he NEEDS to be a heel, per se. He's a solid upper midcarder that has a great message for the kiddies since they're on the PG kick. If they allow him to be uber indy heel Punk it would be glorious. Punk is much better suit as a smartass where he shoves his lifestye in people's faces. Snake in da Grass~! Right now I think he works fine as a face and see nothing but good things in his future. You don't have to worry about Punker failing a drug test...

Is HHH still doing his "We all know this is a work. This guy is SO getting buried, LOL. Sup Steph?" jokes?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 7, 2009)

konohakartel said:


> i Squeed a little when they faced off during the Rumble


 It was kinda funny to see him throat slap everyone in sight.



Violent By Design said:


> I don't really understand your point. I just answered your question. Since when is it illegal to have someone feud with their brother?





RadishMan said:


> Family Feud is an easy out.


That's my point. The partner vs. partner/brother vs. brother feud is useless and normally never really helps. The only major exception I can think of is E and C. Everybody else is Step 1) Break up team. Step 2) Feud Step 3) Both people fail as singles wreslters Step 4) Team has reunion, basiclly negating the past feud and making it pointless.



Rated R Superstar said:


> I think some of you are exagerrating. The ECW title is made to be more prestigious than the IC and US title. If you really wanna talk about a certain belt, that is made to look like shit, then its the ic and us title. Seriously, I had to think for two minutes to figure out who the current IC champion is. Thats how devalued the belt has become. And Shelton is the us champ, but I dont even think he has had one credible feud since winning it. I think the wwe needs to shine a little more light on both titles.



I just can't put it over the IC/US belts. My brain won't let a belt whose main champs were a a glorified jobber and Shane fucking Douglas to belts that has been important(save for the past two years at least). US title has Tully Blanchard vs. Magnum T.A. IC titles has Savage vs. Steamboat. ECW title has Sandman vs. Raven. I just won't allow myself to compare them.

Anyway, I fell asleep during that fail battle royal earlier. Did I miss anything good?

EDIT: As for Punk, like Radishman said, he's far too important to the E as a face. But heel Punk was win in the indies

Kid: I hate you CM Punk!

Punk: I hope your parents die!!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 7, 2009)

That wasn't much a problem some odd years ago methinks. I was always fond of the attitude era. And yes, WWE has become a bit lax if you ask me. So far, Smackdown is the the only show that's entertaining, besides ECW.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 7, 2009)

Well I always viewed ECW as the lower tier of the three. Smackdown is the middle tier, and Raw being the highest since they seem to have the best talent of them all.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 7, 2009)

They may have rushed him, but I feel he has a hunger for the business.  Now Kofi was someone the rushed to fast.  He should have stayed on ECW, he has gotten lost in the shuffle, but I hope he shines in the EC


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 7, 2009)

I worry that they'll draft Evan to Raw and he will get lost in the shuffle too. And they shouldn't do that since he's too good of a talent to just use for the mediocre matches that never lead anywhere.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 7, 2009)

Kaze said:


> They may have rushed him, but I feel he has a hunger for the business.  Now Kofi was someone the rushed to fast.  He should have stayed on ECW, he has gotten lost in the shuffle, but I hope he shines in the EC



Kofi's a guy who had a damn good following on ECW and on RAW as IC champ, but they didn't build on it enough. I dnot' really blame the E on this one, because if you get a guy gaining momentum like he was, you can't just let him face the ECW jobbers week in and week out.

Also. ECW title has no love from me because Elijah Burke was never champion

EDIT: That's the problem with ECW. Guys get over and shipped to RAW or Smackdown before they're ready.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 7, 2009)

I remember when it was just Raw, Smackdown, Heat, and Shotgun/Jakked. Good times those were. I remember when the Hardy Boyz were still new to the wrestling game.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 7, 2009)

I never saw Elijah Burke wrestle and I imagine he never held the title because he wasn't right for the WWE. This isn't Japan where the most talented wrestlers when the title. This is America where if you have all the requirements do you get the title. If the fans didn't react to his presence such as cheering or booing then he wasn't gonna make the cut.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 7, 2009)

Honestly Punk should have been the guy on ECW for a few years before he got moved over, let alone win the WHC.

Sad on Burke because he led the new breed with Vince's approval, but never amounted to nothing. He had a unique look with the braids and could work the mic. I know the joke is TNA picks up everyone, but I'm surprised they haven't. Hopefully he turns up in one of the indys I follow down the road like JAPW or PWG.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 7, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I never saw Elijah Burke wrestle and I imagine he never held the title because he wasn't right for the WWE. This isn't Japan where the most talented wrestlers when the title. This is America where if you have all the requirements do you get the title. If the fans didn't react to his presence such as cheering or booing then he wasn't gonna make the cut.




That's what made no sense about it dude! He had the tools. Talent, charisma, mic skills, cool gimmick, good finisher, he got heel heat, and the man lead his own stable.

EDIT: I remeber hearing that Burke was seen talking to someone high up in TNA. I hope he pops up in Japan


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 7, 2009)

Anyone remember the Mean Street Posse?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 7, 2009)

What gets me is how the WWE doesn't make use of ECW's ability to perform on the other two shows. Allowing for the transference of titles back and fourth. They could keep a few on ECW to be the litmus test for the new guys and at the same time letting some people like Morrison get the last title he needs to be a Triple Crown champion.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 7, 2009)

You want to know what ECW needs? To last more than one hour long, not to mention have some more wrestlers, and also more than just one title.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 7, 2009)

I know. They should revive the cruiser weight division.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 7, 2009)

ECW's roster can barley handle the one hour. If they were given more depth and such I could see it working if you had all the tag teams or something on there. The extra hour didn't help TNA though.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 7, 2009)

I'd like to see the Dudleys back with the WWE. I loved those Tables matches. I still remember when Bubba Ray sent Mae Young through that table.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 7, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I never saw Elijah Burke wrestle and I imagine he never held the title because he wasn't right for the WWE. This isn't Japan where the most talented wrestlers when the title. This is America where if you have all the requirements do you get the title. If the fans didn't react to his presence such as cheering or booing then he wasn't gonna make the cut.


Trust me Elijah had everything you mentioned.  He got reactions and put on good matches.  

This is a guy whose fall is because of Creative.  Dusty was building him to be great but once he left, the new writers pushed him way in the background to never be heard from again.  He literally went from ECW's main event to nothing in a week


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 7, 2009)

Like I said I wasn't around to witness Burke. I can see the failure of WWE Creative, these are the same geniuses who pit the smaller wrestlers against the 300 pound heavy weights.


----------



## konohakartel (Feb 7, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> ECW's roster can barley handle the one hour. If they were given more depth and such I could see it working if you had all the tag teams or something on there. The extra hour didn't help TNA though.



they could handle it before they fired everyone.

although they could have a cross brand match every week with the lower tier of the other shows


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 7, 2009)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> Anyone remember the Mean Street Posse?



I do! Don't recall if they could wrestler or not, but I remember Pete Gas and the boys.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 7, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I do! Don't recall if they could wrestler or not, but I remember Pete Gas and the boys.



Fucking awesome.


----------



## konohakartel (Feb 7, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I do! Don't recall if they could wrestler or not, but I remember Pete Gas and the boys.



I actually met Pete Gas back at the 08 Rumble..he sat 2 rows behind me.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 7, 2009)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> Fucking awesome.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 7, 2009)

I enjoyed the Posse. If I could only go back in time to relive those days. Back when Stone Cold was still kicking heavy ass.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 7, 2009)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> I enjoyed the Posse. If I could only go back in time to relive those days. Back when Stone Cold was still kicking heavy ass.



Make me feel kinda old that I remeber Stone Cold as Ringmaster Steve Austin.


----------



## konohakartel (Feb 7, 2009)

He was ok.. I told him he should win the Rumble and he laughed..he then went and sat next to Shane who was like 15 feet away.

Shane is also another kool guy.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 7, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Make me feel kinda old that I remeber Stone Cold as Ringmaster Steve Austin.



Or back when he still had hair on his head.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 7, 2009)

I hope the WWE doesn't revive the cruiserweight division. They would surely butcher it.


----------



## Rock Lee (Feb 7, 2009)

Does anyone have a xtremewrestlingtorrent invite?


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 7, 2009)

I have several for PWT, yet I can't find any on my XWT profile. Dunno if it's because I have none or if their layout is just different.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 7, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Because despite having a "world" title to his credit, he's still in Jeff's shadow.(which as I've always said, is fucking sad.) How many people can you think of that have a "major" title reign, yet the only thing creative does with them is "I dunno, let's have him feud with his brother/partner."


I still don't see the problem. Matt wins the ECW Title, but since Jeff was the more popular brother, his winning the belt and being ECW's brand ace gets overshadowed by almost everything Jeff does because it makes headlines. Jeff then wins the WWE Title, thus overshadowing Matt again, and Matt's jealously seethes til he loses his title to Swaggar and then he decides to turn on him and cost him his belt. Personally, I see it as more of creative taking advantage of both guys being insanely over at this point in time and capitalizing on what should be a hot feud.



Chaos Ghost said:


> That's my point. The partner vs. partner/brother vs. brother feud is useless and normally never really helps. The only major exception I can think of is E and C. Everybody else is Step 1) Break up team. Step 2) Feud Step 3) Both people fail as singles wreslters Step 4) Team has reunion, basiclly negating the past feud and making it pointless.


Both of them are firmly established as singles wrestlers and they were only teaming sporadically due to either being involved in their own feuds or being on different brands. It's not really the same as when they tried it back in 2001 and had a terrible match at Vengeance.



> Or back when he still had hair on his head.


I remember when he debuted back in WCW.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 7, 2009)

Pretty much what Shadow said.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 7, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> I hope the WWE doesn't revive the cruiserweight division. They would surely butcher it.



I'm glad WWE finally just said "fuck it" and stopped pretending to try/care. I'd rather not have any of them on my screen then what they reduce it to. Shame because they could have simply used them all in a tag team setting.

Oh wait...

FLIPS = TEH SUCK~!
Slow down guys. WWE style is to do as little as possible.
Fuckers play games all day and can't work worth shit.
Etc.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 7, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> FLIPS = TEH SUCK~!
> Slow down guys. WWE style is to do as little as possible.
> Fuckers play games all day and can't work worth shit.
> Etc.



With a cruiserweight division, it would really expose the bigger workers that can only do power moves(Batista, Mark Henry, etc.)


----------



## Rock Lee (Feb 7, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> I have several for PWT, yet I can't find any on my XWT profile. Dunno if it's because I have none or if their layout is just different.



If you find them i would appreciate one.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 7, 2009)

Does PW IP ban you if you failed to keep your ratio? I was a nub and to this day I still can't go to the site


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 7, 2009)

The Juice Man said:


> With a cruiserweight division, it would really expose the bigger workers that can only do power moves(Batista, Mark Henry, etc.)



That's pretty much why they restrict them, especially if you got a bigger guy who does an occasional move. I like to say it's McBrainwashing in that if the big guys can do, who gives a shit if the little guys can do it? Like Shane's Coast to Coast and Taker's WM dive over the ropes. So I was really surprised to see Bourne allowed to show his stuff. Rey is sadly stuck fending off all the giants. I love Paul London and all them, but I would much rather see them in a promotion that uses them properly over them receiving a paycheck for sitting at home or whatever. Don't get me wrong, I'm happy Colt is being paid to make jokes on WWE.com, but I'd be happier to see him work. Not that he's a cruiser or anything.



Violent By Design said:


> Does PW IP ban you if you failed to keep your ratio? I was a nub and to this day I still can't go to the site



I believe if you stand at below .50 for too long they do. Not sure if its IP or they simply ban the account. I have a lot of trouble uploading with my ports, so if I ever go below a 1.0 ratio I just donate about 40 bucks to get all those gigs as credit.


----------



## Broleta (Feb 7, 2009)

Just the account I believe. I've been banned a few times in the past.. Though my IP is dynamic so that could just be it.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 7, 2009)

If you watch the WWE you learn one thing. As long as you're big there is no way someone much faster than you can kick your ass.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 7, 2009)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> Fucking awesome.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 7, 2009)

Im sure if the WWE managed it properly it would be a great division, by which I mean not putting the belt on Finlay's mascot. Because to be truthful, I am getting pretty damn bored with Rey and other light weight wrestlers fighting guys who are literally giants. It's just getting repetitive.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 7, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> If you watch the WWE you learn one thing. As long as you're big there is no way someone much faster than you can kick your ass.



A sad truth in wrestling. A shitty big man will always be better then a okay (hell a good-great even) little man. I really hated seeing Rey drafted to the land of the Giants. Sure he pretty much did it all on SD!, but it just seems out of place at times. He should be having good-great matches with midsized guys. More Punk/Regal/HBK and less Knox/Snitsky/Kane. If ECW had a 2nd hour, he should move over immediately.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 8, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> If you watch the WWE you learn one thing. As long as you're big there is no way someone much faster than you can kick your ass.



Not always true. Kevin Thorn(then Mordecai) jobbed cleanly to Rey Mysterio once.



Rated R Superstar said:


> All this talk about the cruiserweights, made me think about WCW's godly cruiserweight division back in 97. I was watching Rey vs Juventud Guerra on an episode of Nitro on WWE 24/7 On demand. There's only one word I can think of to describe that match....Beautiful!
> The match was so smooth. From the reverse pins, to the high flying moves. The WWE has the talent to create a good cruiserweight division, but they dont bother to do so.



Man, I was watching Rey vs. Ultimo last night, and It was better than porn I tell you what. 

I actually marked for Cena last night watching the Royal Rumble match between him and Umaga. The Throwback and Protoplex on the steps pumped me up.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 8, 2009)

I've been looking for War Games 92. Still can't find it


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 8, 2009)

When I think of all these big guys with like 3 moves that are all throws. I am reminded of when John Cena insulted Lesnar. I was actually watchin a bit when that happened.

"Me Brock Lesnar. God make me strong. Forgot give me brain."


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 8, 2009)

I love how people make excuses for the big men. "It's not the # of wristlock variations you know. It's how you use them and PSYCHOLOGY~!" when all these big men couldn't get the crowd to give two shits about them either way...

I'm convinced Psychology is just a buzzword for "slow and boring"!

I've heard great things about Cena/Umaga, course I never watched it because I was on my Cena Hate run and refuse to watch it for fear of hating it just because or eating some humble pie...


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 8, 2009)

You don't really need a lot of moves to be a good wrestler. It's all about knowing when to use the move.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 8, 2009)

Yes. But the big ones are just boring when all they can do is slam their opponent to the canvas.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 8, 2009)

A bad wrestler is a bad wrestler imo. Has nothing to do with their size.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 8, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> I love how people make excuses for the big men. "It's not the # of wristlock variations you know. It's how you use them and PSYCHOLOGY~!" when all these big men couldn't get the crowd to give two shits about them either way...
> 
> I'm convinced Psychology is just a buzzword for "slow and boring"!
> 
> I've heard great things about Cena/Umaga, course I never watched it because I was on my Cena Hate run and refuse to watch it for fear of hating it just because or eating some humble pie...



It's more of an Umaga match. Cena's just kinda there, save for the steel steps moves.



Violent By Design said:


> I've been looking for War Games 92. Still can't find it



I was watching War Games match last night. The quality was fail though. (DDP, Piper, and Warrior vs. Stevie Ray, Hogan, and Bret Hart vs. Nash, Luger, and Sting)


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 8, 2009)

I wish WWE would do War Games, but I'm not holding out for that.

I know ROH did one in 06 and one a few months ago, but it was kind of a cluserfuck. Still would be nice instead of 2 Chambers...


----------



## Hellion (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah the chamber was designed to be replace War Games


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 8, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> You don't really need a lot of moves to be a good wrestler. It's all about knowing when to use the move.



I'm not denying that. Hogan, Austin later in his career and Cena for a while was quite limited. But they could tell a story and get the crowd involved so they didn't need to bust out too many moves to maintain interest. It's when you got the generic big men doing the SAME moves with no crowd response or flow. If the crowd doesn't care either way, I'd much rather see OMG FLIPS then a side slam and big boot on the local indy jobber.

Course whenever I say that someone usual will tell me that the vanilla midgets never drew a dime and that it doesn't matter if they do 20 moonsaults in a match if only 40 people are watching. Who does 20 moonsaults in a match? I've never seen such nonesense...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 8, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> I wish WWE would do War Games, but I'm not holding out for that.
> 
> I know ROH did one in 06 and one a few months ago, but it was kind of a cluserfuck. Still would be nice instead of 2 Chambers...



I remember hearing a rumor that Trips wanted to bring it back for Survivor Series one year. 

awesome

That thar is the roster for Florida Championship Wrestling, WWE's training promotion thingy. Now, A) Notice how much of the talent is actually already on the WWE roster and B) Look at the damn second gen guys. C) Remember Sheamus and McIntyre, as at least one of em should make a major impact....I hope anyway.

EDIT: Never seen 20 moonsaults in a match? Clearly you don't watch Lucha Libre! Even the refs can do moonsaults.


Ok not really, but still.


----------



## konohakartel (Feb 8, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> I love how people make excuses for the big men. "It's not the # of wristlock variations you know. It's how you use them and PSYCHOLOGY~!"




Funnily enough those that say that dont know either.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 8, 2009)

The only luncha match I've seen was the 3-way ladder from AAA earlier this year. I don't count Chikara.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 8, 2009)

I discovered the biggest flaw with the other two brands I think. They have underrated talent, that is going to waste. Im sure Curt Hawkins and Zack Ryder are talented...but it always seems like they're jobbing to Khali because he is the freak show of Smackdown.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 8, 2009)

Another flaw goes to that thing I posted about midcarders being filler. Why can't they give us a reason to care for guys like Burchill and Shelton? Shelton is cocky. Okay and we should care why? Kofi is a happy-go-lucky Jamacian. So what? Has he EVER cut a promo or gone deeper into who he is? WWE is all about characters... so GIVE US A REASON TO CARE ABOUT THEM. But since they're not main events... WWE says fuck it.


----------



## konohakartel (Feb 8, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Another flaw goes to that thing I posted about midcarders being filler. Why can't they give us a reason to care for guys like Burchill and Shelton? Shelton is cocky. Okay and we should care why? Kofi is a happy-go-lucky Jamacian. So what? Has he EVER cut a promo or gone deeper into who he is? WWE is all about characters... so GIVE US A REASON TO CARE ABOUT THEM. But since they're not main events... WWE says fuck it.



since they dont weigh 300 pounds and have German geneticists saying Holy Shitezengugelfrauzen! they say fuck it


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 8, 2009)

Jericho punches a crazy female fan.

I'm sure she doesn't think he's a boring heel now


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 8, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Jericho punches a crazy female fan.
> 
> I'm sure she doesn't think he's a boring heel now



I in no way condone violence against women 

Good for Jericho!! Stupid cunt and her fuckin twat bf bothering Y2J. They both deserve to get more than just a right hand


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 8, 2009)

What is amusing is the repetitiveness of people who think ECW needs to have weapons in every match again. Talk about crippling up what little talent they have.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 8, 2009)

One thing I do agree with in regards to WWECW was "Extreme Rules". I know the reasoning behind it was to make the matches special. Afterall what does it matter if EVERY match is hardcore? I just hate how they rarely use it anymore.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 8, 2009)

They could use it once in a while. But not every single week and match. And considering how fresh these new guys are it would just cripple them up all the more quickly.


----------



## Broleta (Feb 8, 2009)

BREAK THE MARKS DOWN
BREAK DOWN THE MARKS

Fuck, Jericho is awesome.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 8, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> When I think of all these big guys with like 3 moves that are all throws. I am reminded of when John Cena insulted Lesnar. I was actually watchin a bit when that happened.
> 
> "Me Brock Lesnar. God make me strong. Forgot give me brain."



That was back when Cena was awesome.

Now we're watching PG WWE.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 8, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> I'm not denying that. Hogan, Austin later in his career and Cena for a while was quite limited. But they could tell a story and get the crowd involved so they didn't need to bust out too many moves to maintain interest. It's when you got the generic big men doing the SAME moves with no crowd response or flow. If the crowd doesn't care either way, I'd much rather see OMG FLIPS then a side slam and big boot on the local indy jobber.
> 
> Course whenever I say that someone usual will tell me that the vanilla midgets never drew a dime and that it doesn't matter if they do 20 moonsaults in a match if only 40 people are watching. Who does 20 moonsaults in a match? I've never seen such nonesense...



Both paragraphs are example of bad psychology.


----------



## Rock Lee (Feb 8, 2009)

Did anyone hear about the chris jericho incident, i heard he beat the shit out of a chick if that is true he is a piece of shit?


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 8, 2009)

A girl hit him when he was getting in his car and he punched her. I seriously doubt that he saw it was a girl who hit him.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 8, 2009)

Broleta said:


> BREAK THE MARKS DOWN
> BREAK DOWN THE MARKS
> 
> Fuck, Jericho is awesome.


Indeed.



Rock Lee said:


> Did anyone hear about the chris jericho incident, i heard he beat the shit out of a chick if that is true he is a piece of shit?



Yeah, it was posted the page before I think. I'm gonna DL it now before it gets taken down


----------



## konohakartel (Feb 8, 2009)

Well he was defending himself and they were def crossing the line. You dont open up some1s car.


----------



## mmzrmx (Feb 8, 2009)

Marks=


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 8, 2009)

yea, no matter what, i never agree with hitting a girl, but...dang, people yelling crap, trying to grab him.......he had obviously made it clear he wanted to get in his car and leave, and after many failed attempts, that girl then screwed with him as he gets in his car? .....dumb move.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 8, 2009)

Jericho showed those hypocrites that he wasn't playing.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 8, 2009)

Dude...thats plain stupid. Attacking a pro wrestler just cause you don't like their character. They're still trained fighters.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 8, 2009)

Jericho is definitley in the right. She went after him and he was just defending himself. She could have had a knife or something. I'm not the type that feels women shouldn't be hit. People shouldn't be hit. Man or woman assaults someone, they become fair game.

*posts Jericho punching HBK's wife or when he hit Stacy with a chair*


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 8, 2009)

I couldn't quite hear but it sounded like he asked her to leave him alone.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 8, 2009)

One would have to admit that this is tight.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 8, 2009)

Shit, mah brothaa could hook him up with an eraser head that not even Kid and Play could fuck with.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 8, 2009)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> Shit, mah brothaa could hook him up with an eraser head that not even Kid and Play could fuck with.



His need finisher would be one of those jawbreakers where he uses the top of his head.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 8, 2009)

An instant TKO is guaranteed. Just ask his mother.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 8, 2009)

AINT NO STOPPIN ME       NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 8, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> AINT NO STOPPIN ME       NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!



You can't rock with me..........Cuz Imma give it to you......


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 8, 2009)

The Golden Shower. lmfao

That's his official NF name now.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 9, 2009)

Ha shizzle?

I know of some candidates to move to ECW. Kizarny, Helms, and Jimmy Wang Yang would be good starters. And Kendrick would do well joining with Miz and Morrison.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 9, 2009)

Raw has Rey...

ECW has Bourne...

Why can't SD! have Yang be their awesome Cruiser?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 9, 2009)

Because they make him job to everyone.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Feb 9, 2009)

Yeah I guess Kendrick is the closest thing they have to a credible cruiser on Smackdown, and...yeah he's been pretty much buried. And he doesn't fly high anymore either.

Smackdown's the most bogged down by big men of the brands - Khali, Kozlov, Ezekiel Jackson, Big Show, Umaga - and while I do actually like Big Show and Umaga they really need to address that problem. 

At least Yang not being fired in the purges offers some glimmer of hope I guess. He had been getting pushed like two years ago, what happened :/

Also about the Jericho incident, looks like this has actually made him even more popular in the IWC lol. There's a local paper reporting on the incident with the girl saying she's pressing charges and that "He called my bf a racial slur he punched my bf and then he spit on me and punched me and I didn't do anything and wah bitch piss agagda"

It's a shame I share a home province with those retards, if that means we get even less events here than the once every two years we've been getting, I'm going to be even more pissed off at that stupid bitch


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Feb 9, 2009)

well the thing with Jericho I don't think he should have punched her maybe he could have pushed her idk. and about the ECW title to be considered a main title by most people they really should try to make it more main. like idk what they exactly would have to do with it but try to make it more important.


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 9, 2009)

she didnt' do anything? theres videos to show otherwise.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 9, 2009)

orochimarusama21 said:


> well the thing with Jericho I don't think he should have punched her maybe he could have pushed her idk. and about the ECW title to be considered a main title by most people they really should try to make it more main. like idk what they exactly would have to do with it but try to make it more important.



Eye witnesses says he did push her.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 9, 2009)

Honestly if Vince assigned McDevitt to the case... that would be MUST SEE TV if this actually went to court. XD


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 9, 2009)

I fully side with Jericho on this. He tried to diffuse the situation the best he could and those idiots kept on escalating things til Jericho was left with no choice but to start slugging people or else they might've seriously injured him. 

Something else I just read: Apparently, Mark Henry has to deal with people running up and chopping him in the chest. The fact that he hasn't broke one of these fools in half for being jackasses is just simply amazing.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 9, 2009)

That is something to behold. People? How it could have escalated to a 2nd person is beyond me...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 9, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I fully side with Jericho on this. He tried to diffuse the situation the best he could and those idiots kept on escalating things til Jericho was left with no choice but to start slugging people or else they might've seriously injured him.
> 
> Something else I just read: Apparently, Mark Henry has to deal with people running up and chopping him in the chest. The fact that he hasn't broke one of these fools in half for being jackasses is just simply amazing.



Though the prospect of slapping Henry on the chest does look like fun, I'd be too afraid to do it. Say what you want about his ring work, the man is still huge.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 9, 2009)

I'd rather try my luck against Mickie...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 9, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> I'd rather try my luck against Mickie...



If I were to put my hands on Mickie, it damn sure wouldn't be to slap her. At least not on her chest anyway.........


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Feb 9, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Eye witnesses says he did push her.



well if he pushed her then it's ok I guess. at least he didn't punch her. but still they shouldn't have messed with him.


----------



## RodMack (Feb 9, 2009)

Did anyone notice the lady that Jericho shoved was wearing a John Cena shirt?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 9, 2009)

I just saw the vid on youtube. I really wish that Jericho's fellow wrestling peers were there. I would have loved for them to have jumped in and kicked those stupid fan's asses. No wonder why prowrestling gets a bad rep.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 9, 2009)

RodMack said:


> Did anyone notice the lady that Jericho shoved was wearing a John Cena shirt?



She put the "Loyalty" in "Hustle, Loyalty, Respect" Loyal to Cena even in the face of a pissed off Y2J


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 9, 2009)

Jericho took care of every single one of those "hypocrites". They deserved it. Oh well, those fans better be happy that it was Jericho, instead of Orton....


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 9, 2009)

He might've taken a dump in their bags!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 9, 2009)

I heard Orton had an altercation with some fans at a show. They kept throwing popcorn at him.


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 9, 2009)

I always forget how much i love the Undertakers entrance...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 9, 2009)

He's a committed performer. That is why he is the best.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 10, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> He might've taken a dump in their bags!





Slept threw Raw. What did I miss? I might have to DL it.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 10, 2009)

Not much really. Ric Flair returns and I realize he must be the Emperor of Lisp. He punches Jericho. Weak matches until the Taker V Orton match...and that was beyond weak. It ends with Orton's flunkies saving him from the big bad revenant Undertaker! And then Shane saves the Taker, and both beat up Rhodes and Dibiase with shane doing a coast to coast on Dibiase I believe. 

Worst night ever!!!


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 10, 2009)

Hey at least after Orton beats Shane, it should be the end of that.

Or we're getting WM2K McMania all over again~!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 10, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Not much really. Ric Flair returns and I realize he must be the Emperor of Lisp. He punches Jericho. Weak matches until the Taker V Orton match...and that was beyond weak. It ends with Orton's flunkies saving him from the big bad revenant Undertaker! And then Shane saves the Taker, and both beat up Rhodes and Dibiase with shane doing a coast to coast on Dibiase I believe.
> 
> Worst night ever!!!



Ric has no lisp, the man just ain't use to talking with them damn false teeth.
Hmm, I might DL it just for fucks sake.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 10, 2009)

It just seemed so weak...Taker can take midcard losers like Rhodes and Dibiase in his sleep. He didn't need Shane's help!


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 10, 2009)

it wasnt that bad.....and taker didnt need shane, shane was there for orton, not to help taker...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 10, 2009)

Still Taker could of taken all three of them. And I figured with that Punt, Shane wouldn't be there.


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 10, 2009)

but with the PPV coming up, why would they not want to do more to promote the match?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 10, 2009)

I can see that. I wanted to see Taker make Orton.

REST
IN
PEACE


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 10, 2009)

yea, woulda been nice, as i rarely see taker...but that wouldn't help orton any.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 10, 2009)

True...I think they should move him to Raw, he gets kinda forgotten with Edge Triple H and the Hardy's stealing the light.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Feb 10, 2009)

yeah I guess the Undertaker match was allright. but he shouldn't have been getting beaten up by dibiase and rhodes.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 10, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> True...I think they should move him to Raw, he gets kinda forgotten with Edge Triple H and the Hardy's stealing the light.



Where he'll get forgotten with Orton, Cena, Jericho, and HBK. Taker's the face of SD!, I don't see him ever going anywhere.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 10, 2009)

I am pissed at the injustice the did Punk, and Regal.  They should have gave them some sort of hype.  When Punk did the GTS with his bare knee there should have been a feeling of completion and not just another match


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 10, 2009)

Undertaker just had a hellacious fight with Randy Orton. Why the hell would he be able to beat up 2 men?


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 10, 2009)

Kaze said:


> I am pissed at the injustice the did Punk, and Regal.  They should have gave them some sort of hype.  When Punk did the GTS with his bare knee there should have been a feeling of completion and not just another match



The problem is you're viewing WWE as a wrestling show, but wrestling isn't top priority for the company now.

It's all about the entertainment for kids and casual fans.


----------



## Broleta (Feb 10, 2009)

I was pleasently surprised by the second half of RAW last night. Great, great build-up for Orton-Shane and I'm now really looking forward to the match. Hopefully we'll se another insane bump from Shane-O, gotta love that no selling in high def!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 10, 2009)

^You're actually looking forward to the Orton/Shane match...?


----------



## Broleta (Feb 10, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> ^You're actually looking forward to the Orton/Shane match...?





Broleta said:


> I'm now really looking forward to the match.



...  ...


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 10, 2009)

It's time for Shane to earn his worth Sunday.

I'll go start blowing up the mattress!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 10, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Undertaker just had a hellacious fight with Randy Orton. Why the hell would he be able to beat up 2 men?



Because He's Taker


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 10, 2009)

Wait a second...

HHH/Cena and to a lesser extent Batista regularly put on feats where they can defeat the entire roster on their own. But Taker can't do it to 2 after a match?


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 10, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Wait a second...
> 
> HHH/Cena and to a lesser extent Batista regularly put on feats where they can defeat the entire roster on their own. But Taker can't do it to 2 after a match?



1) He just had a match with Randy Orton.

2) He was attacked from behind

3) The second that attention was taken off him he regained control

You're really nit picking here. You're acting like he was squashed or something.




Rated R Superstar said:


> ^You're actually looking forward to the Orton/Shane match...?


I am. All of Shanes street fights are entertaining. As long as he doesn't do that bootleg boxing style it should be good.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 10, 2009)

I didn't even see it, I'm just going by your guy's posts. I think someone like CM Punk or Mysterio doing the same thing would be weird, but the "boys" in the main event... seems business as usual.


----------



## chrisp (Feb 10, 2009)

When The Rock left, I stopped caring.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 10, 2009)

I really hope Orton makes quick work of Shane at No Way Out.

I'm hoping MVP/Shelton for the US Title is added to the card.

Ric Flair should stay in his house and never come back. Never! Wooooo!


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 10, 2009)

yea...orton destroying shane would really make all this crap seem worth it 

I'm in hopes of a pretty good match from them...


----------



## Hellion (Feb 10, 2009)

The Juice Man said:


> The problem is you're viewing WWE as a wrestling show, but wrestling isn't top priority for the company now.
> 
> It's all about the entertainment for kids and casual fans.



Yeah I forgot about that.  I can't wait until those kids get older and the E starts to get edgy again


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 10, 2009)

The Juice Man said:


> The problem is you're viewing WWE as a wrestling show, but wrestling isn't top priority for the company now.
> 
> *It's all about the entertainment for kids and casual fans.*


It's always been that way.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 10, 2009)

Any of you cats follow Dragon Gate?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 10, 2009)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT!

Christian is on ECW right now!


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 10, 2009)

Might have to start watching it now...

And that was a lame way to send a message across...


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 10, 2009)

Christian: Look Vince I'll only come to the WWE if you give me a world title.
Vince: *Smirks to himself* That can be arranged


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 10, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> It's always been that way.



WWE wasn't always PG rated.

Stone Cold, Thug Cena, Edge's R rated gimmick are examples of that.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 10, 2009)

The Juice Man said:


> WWE wasn't always PG rated.
> 
> Stone Cold, Thug Cena, Edge's R rated gimmick are examples of that.



Corrected.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 10, 2009)

Wow. Apparently, Petey Williams and Lance Hoyt are gonzo over at TNA with more cuts to be coming.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 10, 2009)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> Corrected.



Live sex celebration

Lita's tits


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 10, 2009)

Lita's tits. Wants to see.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 10, 2009)

Why Williams of all people?  TNA has very few originals left. 

Tyson reminds me of Mr. Muscle


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 10, 2009)

The Juice Man said:


> WWE wasn't always PG rated.
> 
> Stone Cold, Thug Cena, Edge's R rated gimmick are examples of that.


A stretch that doesn't even add up to a decade negates over 2 decades? Plus, it's not like *that* much as changed with the rating they've been shooting for(blading, most of the language, and weapons being used a lot).


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 10, 2009)

Christian is better off on ECW. He has the charisma that Finlay/Bourne to be a legit top face. Plus he can still appear on the other shows. He'd be lost in the shuffle like he was on TNA if he went to SD! right away.

Nattie showing up and lookin' goooooood...


----------



## Hellion (Feb 10, 2009)

ECW is the best show on the E.  I love having new guys getting the spotlight, and people that should close a show being able to


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 10, 2009)

Tyson Kidd needs better music. And Nattie Neidhart needs to sit on my bon... errrr... lap.




EDIT: Damn, this was my 500th post in this thread? I so ashamed. 
And it's my 2,100th post, too? Well damn.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 10, 2009)

Jimmy Jacobs... has been defeated. The event? Worst wrestling hairstyle...


----------



## Hellion (Feb 10, 2009)

LOL.  Harry is stupid for not wanting to do the Hart Foundation 2.0


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 10, 2009)

He said he didn't want to do it? What a fucking moron.

EDIT: Here's the spoilers for this week's Xplosion/Impact-

*Spoiler*: __ 



Xplosion:

* Homicide b. Brutus Magnus via clean pinfall.

* Eric Young b. Cute Kip w/The Beautiful People via pinfall.

TNA iMPACT (Airing this Thursday on Spike TV):

* Team 3D b. TNA Champion Sting & Kurt Angle via pinfall.
- A lot of friction between Sting and Angle during the match. After the loss, they brawled and had to be separated by other members of the Main Event Mafia that hit the ring during the melee.

* Kurt Angle grabs a mic and cuts a promo on Sting. Angle orders Sting to get in the ring later tonight and lay down for him so he is able to win the TNA Championship. Jeff Jarrett comes out and tells Angle that is now how it’s done in TNA. Angle tells Jarrett to stay out of Main Event Mafia business. Sting grabs the mic and says he will see Angle in the ring later tonight.

* A video is shown of Jeremy Borash interviewing TNA Legends Champion Booker T backstage. Booker goes into his locker room and AJ Styles is there waiting on him. AJ lays out Booker.

* Scott Steiner b. Petey Williams in a Silver Headgear on a Pole Match (Julio assured me, he’s not kidding). Steiner won by grabbing the headgear. We’re assuming that Williams is no longer allowed to wear it. After the match, Samoa Joe comes on the big screen and says Joe is going to kill you.

* Sojo Bolt won a Knockouts Gauntlet Match to become the number one contender for the TNA Knockout Women’s Championship. Aside from Bolt, other participants included Taylor Wilde, Angelina Love, ODB, Raisha Saeed, Roxxi, Velvet Sky, and Madison Rayne.

* Lethal Consequences b. The Motor City Machineguns when Jay Lethal pinned Alex Shelley.

* TNA Tag Team Champions Beer Money, Inc. b. Rhino & Abyss to retain. Matt Morgan came out and hit Abyss with a chair. James Storm pinned Abyss to get the pinfall victory.

* Kurt Angle and TNA Champion Sting make their way to the ring. Earl Hebner is standing by as the referee. Angle says let’s get this over with and instructs Sting to lay down. Sting says he’ll agree but he tries to talk him out it by insulting his integrity and such. Sting lays down and Angle, about to do it, changes his mind. The Main Event Mafia minus Booker T comes out and pulls them apart. Angle grabs a mic and says it’s now a war and it’s personal. Angle says that he and Sting will fight next week, one-on-one, with no fans in an empty arena.



Actually doesn't look that bad outside of the Kongtourage stuff and the Steiner/Williams silliness. The MEM storyline finally moving along and AJ being booked to not be a fucking moron is damn near insta-win to me.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 10, 2009)

Yeah he wanted to join Legacy.  SO instead of being the leader of a group he wanted to be the 3rd fiddle in another


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 10, 2009)

Man, fuck that shit. Getting hardly any TV time for myself while being the boot-lick(and probably fall-guy) on RAW vs. leading my own stable and getting TV time reserved for me? That's a damn no-brainer right there.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 10, 2009)

Kaze said:


> Yeah he wanted to join Legacy.  SO instead of being the leader of a group he wanted to be the 3rd fiddle in another



What Source?


----------



## Hellion (Feb 10, 2009)

It was on wrestlezone and wrestlingheadlines about a month back


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 10, 2009)

The Juice Man said:


> WWE wasn't always PG rated.
> 
> Stone Cold, Thug Cena, Edge's R rated gimmick are examples of that.



WWE wasn't PG for like 4 or 5 years tops out of it's 50 years of existence.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 10, 2009)

I loved ECW tonight! It was so awesome...and Bourne returns soon!! ECW is going places!!! OH YEAH!!


----------



## Hellion (Feb 10, 2009)

Here is the link about Harry and Legacy.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 10, 2009)

Im thinking Tyson and Bourne are going to be feuding.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 10, 2009)

That would actually be good.  He got over with the crowd tonight.  

Honestly that is what I like about ECW: Kofi, Bourne, and now Tyson got over with their own wrestling ability


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 10, 2009)

And I also saw that Natalya is actually kinda hot.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 10, 2009)

Yeah she just isn't photogenic, but she is really hot in motion


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 10, 2009)

She aint no Katie Lea that's for sure.


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 10, 2009)

meh, from what I've seen trying to bring back old things usually fails, perhaps this is why DH Smith didn't want the Hart Foundation brought back...

honestly, I'm glad he did that.

besides that, from that article, you have Orton looking at you all ready, you see 2 other young wrestlers doing well working with Orton, you can fit in the group well, why wouldnt he want to join Legacy? It all adds up really. I hope they do it, I wanna see what he can do, and i think thats the perfect fit for him to start.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 10, 2009)

One has to wonder if the Legacy is gonna fall apart since Orton didn't do much to protect his henchmen.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 10, 2009)

Did anyone hear about Chris Jericho hitting a female fan? I wonder why I hate that asshole.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 10, 2009)

I feel like a fucking idiot. Based on what I've been reading, it seems like this was the best ECW in a while. I cant believe I missed Christian's return. I didnt think that Vinnie Mac would put him on ECW. I heard TJ Wilson debuted as well. I guess I'll have to check this out on youtube.

Edit: And JarethDallis, Katie Lea is ugly.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 10, 2009)

I like Katie Lea to be honest.


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 11, 2009)

Panic said:


> Did anyone hear about Chris Jericho hitting a female fan? I wonder why I hate that asshole.



you should probably go see all the videos and info of what really happened before being so judgmental...


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 11, 2009)

I've seen all of the videos.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 11, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Any of you cats follow Dragon Gate?


I don't folllow as much as I should, I mostly just watch to see SpeedMuscle dominate



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Wow. Apparently, Petey Williams and Lance Hoyt are gonzo over at TNA with more cuts to be coming.


FUck that. TNA will never get my viewership again I think





Rated R Superstar said:


> I feel like a fucking idiot. Based on what I've been reading, it seems like this was the best ECW in a while. I cant believe I missed Christian's return. I didnt think that Vinnie Mac would put him on ECW. I heard TJ Wilson debuted as well. I guess I'll have to check this out on youtube.
> 
> .


Same, I haven't seen ECW on TV in a while cuz I have to work tuesday nights. So I take TJ Wilson is going under this Tyson name eh?

EDIT: ^^If you've seen the vids than you can tell he was completely justified.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 11, 2009)

*reading on the WWE Forums*Geeze it seems people aren't too happy about Christian on ECW. Cmon he's what we needed, he actually made fun of Swaggah's lisp!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 11, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> *reading on the WWE Forums*Geeze it seems people aren't too happy about Christian on ECW. Cmon he's what we needed, he actually made fun of Swaggah's lisp!



Damn, I can't DL this yet!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 11, 2009)

Ouch I'm sorry. It was one of the best ECW's in a while. And with Bourne returning, we can expect him to feud with Tyson.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 11, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> EDIT: ^^If you've seen the vids than you can tell he was completely justified.



I know right 

I am all against hitting women.  But you step up to a man like a man, expect to be treated like a man

I knew people would bitch about Christian's placement but that is there fanboyism.  

ECW is perfect for him.  Look at the pop he got on RAW or SD it would have automatically sent him to curtain jerker, but on ECW you get the chance to win the audience over


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 11, 2009)

That was just cause for an ass whoopin.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 11, 2009)

Just one question:

What was Christian's theme? Just Close Your Eyes by Waterproof BLonde yes?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 11, 2009)

Yeah thats what I heard. Im looking for the version he uses now. I love it!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 11, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Yeah thats what I heard. Im looking for the version he uses now. I love it!



Epic. I ca'nt wait!!

EDIT: Just caught some of the match on youtube, looked pretty good.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 11, 2009)

Cause this version has a manly voice so its less girly. XD the most epic part was when he told Jack he was gonna save him from electrocution XD


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 11, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Cause this version has a manly voice so its less girly. XD the most epic part was when he told Jack he was gonna save him from electrocution XD



But...that's why I liked the theme.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 11, 2009)

I like the new one better. It has more guitar.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 11, 2009)

I loved when he hit him with "Sssuffering Sssucatash" 

Sylvester/Tweety <3


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 11, 2009)

Sarcasm from the new face of ECW is wonderful.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 11, 2009)

Also... Christian should never enter without his jacket. Like. Ever.

If I had my way he'd wrestle in it, because well it don't look right.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 11, 2009)

ECW is on its way to putting raw and smackdown to shame.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 11, 2009)

I know he so needs the Jacket.  Also is Kizarny fired, haven't seen him since his debut


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 11, 2009)

He was in a battle royal on smackdown last week.


----------



## Broleta (Feb 11, 2009)

Nice, Christian's getting his own show! That was the best promo I can remember seeing on ECW in the span of my memory haha, and knowing Christian he probably wasn't even trying. That lisp thing had me pissing myself, I've been wanting someone to do it for ages.

Also, lol @ Matt Striker "Instant Classic" reference. Excellent.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 11, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Also... Christian should never enter without his jacket. Like. Ever.
> 
> If I had my way he'd wrestle in it, because well it don't look right.


Now are we talking about his TNA jacket, or that elaborate get up with the C in the middle? You know, the one he wore during his last E run. Either way, there both win.



Kaze said:


> I know he so needs the Jacket.  Also is Kizarny fired, haven't seen him since his debut



He mostly in FCW.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 11, 2009)

First set of ROH TV tapings take place at the end of the month. For some reason American Dragon and Nigel aren't scheduled... seems kinda retarded.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 11, 2009)

Guess Tyler Black is the new show boy.


----------



## Rock Lee (Feb 11, 2009)

WTF, why is christain on ecw,the guy should be on raw or smackdown.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 11, 2009)

Rock Lee said:


> WTF, why is christain on ecw,the guy should be on raw or smackdown.



This goes to show what Vinnie Mac _really_ thinks about Christian. Me personally, I dont mind him being on ECW. ECW needs some star power, now that Matt has left. Christian could fill that void.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 11, 2009)

What would he add to the show right now? Since he's not in the Jeff angle, what is there for Mania besides MITB? And it's not like he can't appear on any brand he wants. Ask MnM...


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 11, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> This goes to show what Vinnie Mac _really_ thinks about Christian. Me personally, I dont mind him being on ECW. ECW needs some star power, now that Matt has left. Christian could fill that void.



100% correct.

Vince was the main person against Christian's main event push in mid 2005 during his long awaited feud with Cena.


----------



## konohakartel (Feb 11, 2009)

so swagger was built up so christian could knock him down?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 11, 2009)

I think people are taking this Christian to ECW thing the wrong way. I mean, the man's been on one show and he's already the most over guy on the roster. With Finlay being the lame face that he is and BOurne more than likely going to bigger and better things, why not send him to where he'd be best used? Would you rather have him on SD! or RAW wasting away with the Reys and Big Shows of the world? At least on ECW he's one of the brands top three(if the Bourne stays that is)

Anywho, I'm watching an FCW show and it is  I already got Drew McIntyre action, and Scotty Colt GOldman on commentary

EDIT: I am so loving this shit. There spose to be a Kaval(Low Ki) vs. TJ Wilson(Tyson Kid) match on this card.

EDIT 2: And all that win has been negated by the fail of Ricky Ortiz, DJ Gabriel, and Kizarny teaming up.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 11, 2009)

konohakartel said:


> so swagger was built up so christian could knock him down?



Draft happening after Mania, so who knows...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 11, 2009)

Watchin ECW now, and frankly, I think Grisham could've at least sounded excited. 

"Hey, it's Christian

Josh Matthews to do play by play for ECW plz


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 11, 2009)

another draft? ....i hate when they do this....meh.


hopefully it wont be the end of Christian being some where he can actually be useful.....as much as I'd like to see him, ECW sounds like the right place.....even if it means the end of finlay doing anything(not that im a big fan or anything, but after all these years, it was nice to finally see him get some where...)


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 11, 2009)

ECW is the perfect place to be. On smackdown he would just end up forgotten, on raw same thing. But on ECW he can be the face of the brand.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey Chaos Ghost, guess who worked a SD! dark match?

No, not Doi. CIMA~!

Course so did Morishima and Go and nothing happened there. Luckily...


----------



## Hellion (Feb 12, 2009)

Where did you watch fcw at?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 12, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Hey Chaos Ghost, guess who worked a SD! dark match?
> 
> No, not Doi. CIMA~!
> 
> Course so did Morishima and Go and nothing happened there. Luckily...



 I demand to see this if their is footage



Kaze said:


> Where did you watch fcw at?



Someone posted a link on this wrestling forum I frequent.


----------



## konohakartel (Feb 12, 2009)

omfg u gotta love the .com people...they dont waste any time


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 12, 2009)

Leave it to ECW to kill a great moment. Striker said "This moment just became instantly classic" which wasn't bad but he said it to camly. If it was JR he would have been like "By GoD! Is Christian! I can't believe my eyes!


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 12, 2009)

WWEKids... that is some messed up stuff. That's for kids under the age of 5. WTF...


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 12, 2009)

Did anyone noticed how hot Natalia looked on ECW last Tuesday.


----------



## RodMack (Feb 12, 2009)

Grisham and Striker didn't sound all that excited when Christian came out.


----------



## Broleta (Feb 12, 2009)

Grisham ruined it with his casual "It's Christian" line, Striker tried to save it with his awesome line.


----------



## konohakartel (Feb 12, 2009)

they just dont have the energy that the other 2 shows have. I mean the content displayed merits a higher level of energy on commentary.


----------



## Starrk (Feb 12, 2009)

I hear the WWE Draft is coming up.

Is this an oppurtunity to push Christian onto the same show as Edge?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 12, 2009)

Stark said:


> I hear the WWE Draft is coming up.
> 
> Is this an oppurtunity to push Christian onto the same show as Edge?



Edge and Christian together, sounds good. I doubt the WWE would move Christian to SD though. It's obvious that Vinnie Mac doesnt think too highly of Christian, since they decided to put him of ECW. My assumption is that he thinks of him, as a high midcarder at best.


----------



## konohakartel (Feb 12, 2009)

Well Edge did give a lil throwback the other night...debuting his new Pose. Saw it as a nice lil nod to the E&C days.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 12, 2009)

Perverted King said:


> Did anyone noticed how hot Natalia looked on ECW last Tuesday.


She always looks hot.



Broleta said:


> Grisham ruined it with his casual "It's Christian" line, Striker tried to save it with his awesome line.


Which is why I feel Josh Matthews should do play by play for ECW.



Rated R Superstar said:


> Edge and Christian together, sounds good. I doubt the WWE would move Christian to SD though. It's obvious that Vinnie Mac doesnt think too highly of Christian, since they decided to put him of ECW. My assumption is that he thinks of him, as a high midcarder at best.



I don't like this idea NOW just for the fact that they'd either A) Have to feud or B) Have to do a reunion.

Option A would feel a bit forced and option B would have Christian going heel too soon after his re-debut or Edge turning face, which is just.....no.


----------



## konohakartel (Feb 12, 2009)

matt hardy has a blog on Universe up..

basically a big fuck you to the smarks thinking that Christian was the assailant.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 13, 2009)

Edge is a superstar who shouldn't go face. Ego and opportunism isn't something a face can do. It's why Morrison can't get Face, his character is based on being a conceited self proclaimed something or other. Face wrestlers just can't have big egos.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 13, 2009)

The "Rated R" Superstar gimmick is becoming a tad stale. Then again I could say that for almost all main eventers. I mean for fucks sake if people can label Jericho "stale" then the likes of Edge, HHH, Cena, Batista and HBK are beyond year old bread.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 13, 2009)

HBK is on his way out he can be stale!


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 13, 2009)

HBK is going to be running the company with HHH and his wife when Vince dies. He's not going anywhere.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 13, 2009)

He has still earned the right to be stale.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 13, 2009)

Somebody needs to take Old Yeller...


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 13, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Somebody needs to take Old Yeller...



that seems a bit extreme.....not like hes doing anything bad right now...


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Feb 13, 2009)

so christian is back really? oh and I heard that wwe banned bra and panties matches?  is that true?


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 13, 2009)

orochimarusama21 said:


> so christian is back really? oh and I heard that wwe banned bra and panties matches?  is that true?



That kind of stuff would scar kiddies for life.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 13, 2009)

Christian will probably win the ECW Title then lose it after bein drafted to one of the main shows.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 13, 2009)

orochimarusama21 said:


> so christian is back really? oh and I heard that wwe banned bra and panties matches?  is that true?



They're PG now~! Then again we probably haven't seen one in a couple years...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 13, 2009)

Someone just tried to tell me that "Edge can play various characters" and then when I pointed out that he failed with all the rest of them til the Matt Hardy/Lita thing, he then proceeds to tell me that I've never watched wrestling before.

And then there's some dumbass on Sherdog who got all bent out of shape because I said I felt Orton was better than Edge.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 13, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Someone just tried to tell me that "Edge can play various characters" and then when I pointed out that he failed with all the rest of them til the Matt Hardy/Lita thing, he then proceeds to tell me that I've never watched wrestling before.
> 
> And then there's some dumbass on Sherdog who got all bent out of shape because I said I felt Orton was better than Edge.



Ah yes, the infamous Sherdog forums. I've heard many a story about that place. I heard it was filled with fanboyism, and flaming.

The fact of the matter is, as of right now, Orton is indeed lights years, above Edge. I said this a few weeks ago, Edge is getting stale. He really needs to get rid of Vickie.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 13, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Ah yes, the infamous Sherdog forums. I've heard many a story about that place. I heard it was filled with fanboyism, and flaming.
> 
> The fact of the matter is, as of right now, Orton is indeed lights years, above Edge. I said this a few weeks ago, Edge is getting stale. He really needs to get rid of Vickie.



Hasn't the only other singles gimmicks Edge has ever have been A) People like me so I'll tag team with with random partners and B) LOOSE CANNON!!!!11!!!!!

I didn't see much of the crazy loose cannon days, so I can't really form an opinion.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 13, 2009)

You can't really say light years ahead. Orton hasn't done anything yet with his new character. Edge on the other hand has had the same character for 2 years maybe even 3. Kinda hard to compare them like that.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 13, 2009)

Well, to clarify, when I said Orton was better than Edge, it was based on in-ring abilities as I can't really think of an Edge match in the last year or two that's really blown me away. Most of them just leave me feeling sorta "meh."


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 13, 2009)

I think people overrate Edge because he did what no one thought possible and that was get heat against Cena. His ring-work is atrocious, which is probably why they're always filled with run-ins or gimmicks.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 13, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> I think people overrate Edge because he did what no one thought possible and that was get heat against Cena. His ring-work is atrocious, which is probably why they're always filled with run-ins or gimmicks.



Atrocious is a bit strong. Save that for your Khalis and Sandmans of the world.

EDIT: I never found McCool sexy until her entrance just now. She has a very nice.....set of ........toes


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 13, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Well, to clarify, when I said Orton was better than Edge, it was based on in-ring abilities as I can't really think of an Edge match in the last year or two that's really blown me away. Most of them just leave me feeling sorta "meh."



Orton isn't a great worker either. He gets over via charisma and promo. Maybe now that he has a new character things will be different but in terms of in ring performance he hardly has any memorable bouts. Even his bouts against guys like Foley and Benoit aren't that hot. Edge isn't fun to watch wrestle but that's part of his charm I suppose.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 13, 2009)

Why do I mark out when I see a finisher fest like that?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 13, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Hasn't the only other singles gimmicks Edge has ever have been A) People like me so I'll tag team with with random partners and B) LOOSE CANNON!!!!11!!!!!
> 
> I didn't see much of the crazy loose cannon days, so I can't really form an opinion.



I think you're confusing Edge with Brian Pillman.

Edge's gimmicks was...

a.Strange loner back in 98.
b.Regular over face during his run on sd, I think back in 2004.
c.Rated R Superstar.

I was exagerating when I said Orton was light years better than Edge, but I do believe that Orton is currently better than Edge.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 13, 2009)

I view the only interesting match tonight was primarily that tag match. This main event is just so meh.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 13, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I think you're confusing Edge with Brian Pillman.
> 
> Edge's gimmicks was...
> 
> ...







I meant that time before he was Rated R, whe with Benoit and was (as JR called him) "A man obseesed with being World HEavweight Champion".

EDIT: I think wiki explains it better than me.


			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> Pursuit of the World Heavyweight Championship/Money in the Bank (2004-2005)
> Upon his return, Edge's character became that of a crazed heel with severe anger management problems centered around his obsession for the World Heavyweight Championship.



Thats what I mean


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 13, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I meant that time before he was Rated R, whe with Benoit and was (as JR called him) "A man obseesed with being World HEavweight Champion".
> 
> EDIT: I think wiki explains it better than me.
> 
> ...



You described him as "loose cannon", whatduya expect?


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 13, 2009)

is that not essentially what he was tho o.O  just because he didnt have the actual "Loose Cannon" name like brian pillman, doesnt mean the style didn't fit.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 13, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> You described him as "loose cannon", whatduya expect?



It was the only thing I could think of.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 14, 2009)

I predict Taker is gonna win the chamber tomorrow.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 14, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> It was the only thing I could think of.



You coulda just said obsessed with winning the title, instead.

My prediction is that Edge will retain the title. And then HHH will go on to face Edge at mania.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 14, 2009)

I think Taker is gonna take the belt.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 14, 2009)

I read last week that the wwe were saving Hbk vs Taker for mania, instead of having HBK face JBL. Im not sure how true that is, though. Thats why I was leaning towards Edge retaining the belt.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 14, 2009)

I don't think anyone thinks HBK will face JBL at WM. I don't really see why you're leaning toward Edge then. What you're saying doesn't contradict UT winning the belt.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm pretty sure Taker is winning against Shawn (rightfully so), so the belt being on the line probably wouldn't make a difference.

Also how awesome would it be to see Cena end the Streak in Texas? That would be some heat...


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 15, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> I'm pretty sure Taker is winning against Shawn (rightfully so), so the belt being on the line probably wouldn't make a difference.
> 
> Also how awesome would it be to see Cena end the Streak in Texas? That would be some heat...



It would be the perfect way to turn Cena into an uber heel. Too bad WWE won't do that anytime soon since the kids are buying up his merchandise.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 15, 2009)

Rightfully so. Cena is a good face. Heels come a dime a dozen. Plus Cena doesn't need a rub except for dream matches.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 15, 2009)

You could argue that Taker/Cena is a dream match at this point, but I don't see it happening til further down the road unless Taker gets injured again and seriously thinks about calling it quits.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 15, 2009)

Taker/Cena is a match that would draw because they haven't fought in a long time. It's not a dream match. Them fighting is in the same tier as Edge/HHH imo. 

A dream match is more along the lines of Cena vs Rock. UT vs Cena seems more like a SummerSlam bout.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 15, 2009)

I was referring to it more as a dream match between guys already in the company, but then again, that's more of a big money match than a dream match, so meh.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 15, 2009)

I have a Taker vs. Cena match on my pc. I gotta watch it to see how good it is.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 15, 2009)

It's good if it's the match I think you have, but that's mainly due to Taker since Cena wasn't very good back then.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 15, 2009)

NWO tonight! I'm really looking forward to this one.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 15, 2009)

> According to several sources, Ring of Honor announcer Lenny Leonard will be replaced for the HDNet series, by ACC Football and Baseketball announcer Mike Hogewood. Hogewood has *no background in professional wrestling*, but has done NASCAR and Monster Truck announcing as well. I saw a photo of him and he looks something like a younger Bill Watts.



And so it starts...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 15, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> It's good if it's the match I think you have, but that's mainly due to Taker since Cena wasn't very good back then.


I gotta find it, but it's around 03-040ish I think.

My predictions: Knox and Kozlov walk out of the Chambers as champs


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 15, 2009)

Was it on PPV? I remember they did the WMX7 corner finish. I don't remember much of a match, but those Freestyles were awesome.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 15, 2009)

I think they had at least two matches in 03, one on PPV(Vengeance 03) and one on SD.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 15, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> I'm pretty sure Taker is winning against Shawn (rightfully so), so the belt being on the line probably wouldn't make a difference.
> 
> Also how awesome would it be to see Cena end the Streak in Texas? That would be some heat...



Cena beating Taker at mania would give him more heat than any heel in the wwe today. Of course, it wouldnt be "ECW ONS" heat, but it'd be heat thought.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 15, 2009)

I think Kozlov would generate more heat since he'd be the ultimate waste :- p


----------



## Prince of Pop (Feb 15, 2009)

Less than an hour away for "No Way Out", my predictions are:

-Finlay defeats John Swagger as the new ECW Champion
-HBK defeats JBL 
-Undertaker wins the WWE Championship from the Smackdown Elimination Chamber Match
-Shane McMahon defeats Randy Orton 
-John Cena retains World Heavyweight Championship from the Raw Elimination Camber Match


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 15, 2009)

My predictions

Swagger
HBK
Taker
RKO
Cena


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm gonna watch a stream


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 15, 2009)

Okay Edge is eliminated first. WTF was the point of giving him 2 reigns in 2 months? Well we all know why (<___<) but fucking hell...


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 15, 2009)

Fucking HHH is a 13x champion. 

He must REALLY think in his mind he's the second coming of Ric Flair.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 15, 2009)

Know what rules?

John Cena's match with midcarders is more important then HHH/Taker/New Champ/Gods of the Locker Room Facing Off! XD

Please don't have Edge take out Kofi and win the belt. Please no...


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 15, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Know what rules?
> 
> John Cena's match with midcarders is more important then HHH/Taker/New Champ/Gods of the Locker Room Facing Off! XD





Still, fuck you HHH.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 15, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Please don't have Edge take out Kofi and win the belt. Please no...



This.....this feels right..though I hate the concept.

Shane vs Orton was prettty fuckin Could've gone a bit longer though

EDIT: Check One-Two!! J Swag time bitches!!!!!1!!1

EDIT 2: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOEEEEEEESSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

They be stealin Kofi's spots!!!!!!1111!!!!!!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 15, 2009)

*blinks* Really, again? Does he really need to be champion again?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 15, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> *blinks* Really, again? Does he really need to be champion again?



He doesn't need to, but we all know he won't stpo until he's at at least 17. My moneys on 20.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 15, 2009)

Why stop at 20? He's obviously planning to stay until he's way past his prime.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 15, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Why stop at 20? He's obviously planning to stay until he's way past his prime.



More than 20 would be excess. He's still a humble man dammit


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 15, 2009)

I told you all that Taker wasn't gonna win the title, but ya didn't wanna believe me. I see Taker vs HHH in the future, or Taker vs HBK.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 15, 2009)

I actually didn't care about that match.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 15, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I actually didn't care about that match.



How could you not care for the best match on the card?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 15, 2009)

Holy shit! Cena got eliminated. And Edge is in the match. I certainly didn't see that coming. God forbid Rey wins the match. Thats the last thing I want....


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 15, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Holy shit! Cena got eliminated. And Edge is in the match. I certainly didn't see that coming. God forbid Rey wins the match. Thats the last thing I want....



Rey won

No he didn't


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 15, 2009)

FUCKWIN! Edge is NEW WHC! I creamed my pants! Cena getting eliminated so quick was epic serve! Best PPV in a while! Now I'm foaming at the mouth for Mania!!!!


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 15, 2009)

EDGE WINS

EDGE WINS 

EDGE WINS


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 15, 2009)

For some reason, I was wanting Jericho to win. 

Anyway:


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 15, 2009)

My favorite part 

Edge and Vickie is over me thinks.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 15, 2009)

So, I guess this means the RAW main event will be Orton vs Edge, a heel vs heel main event. I wonder how the wwe will pull this one off.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 15, 2009)

There better be a vacant title angle or i'm gonna be pissed. That would be awesome to have a tournament.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 15, 2009)

Hmmm that was unexpected.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 15, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> My favorite part
> 
> Edge and Vickie is over me thinks.



lol I doubt it. Watch HHH move to Raw.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 15, 2009)

Awesome PPV


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 15, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> So, I guess this means the RAW main event will be Orton vs Edge, a heel vs heel main event. I wonder how the wwe will pull this one off.



Don't be silly. You know Edge is going back to SD with the WHC and HHH is coming to RAW with the WWE title. 

Who fueds with who is up in the air, which is GREAT. I love when i can't even predict what WMs main event will be!

Do you KNOW how long its been since i last wasn't able to predict a WM main event?! 7 years!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 15, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> There better be a vacant title angle or i'm gonna be pissed. That would be awesome to have a tournament.


Indeed it would. GOOOOOLLD RUSH!!!!!!


Miyamoto Musashi said:


> lol I doubt it. Watch HHH move to Raw.


 Don't kill my joy man.



Nagatofreak said:


> Awesome PPV



Indeed


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 15, 2009)

Kill what joy? HHH is the champ again.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 15, 2009)

If we get RKO/HHH... I might skip WM for the first time in a decade.

Sure I'll download HBK/Taker, but man...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 15, 2009)

Twas interesting, it was. I had a bit of goosebumps in the first chamber match.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 15, 2009)

I hope it's Edge that moves over. HHH back on Raw... meh.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 15, 2009)

That seems to be more than likely how it will go down. Vickie ain't letting him go.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 15, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Know what rules?
> 
> John Cena's match with midcarders is more important then HHH/Taker/New Champ/Gods of the Locker Room Facing Off! XD
> 
> *Please don't have Edge take out Kofi and win the belt. Please no...*



You watch to much wrestling


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 15, 2009)

I don't even watch ECW as much as I used to.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 15, 2009)

Vince hates me.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 15, 2009)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> I don't even watch ECW as much as I used to.


How dare you miss the best wrestling show on TV 


RadishMan said:


> Vince hates me.



What did you do to him


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 15, 2009)

Just for lulz, I think I might go watch the Manking/Undertaker Boiler Match. 

The only thing that I like about ECW is Mark, and that laugh he does. I'd love to see a gif of that.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 15, 2009)

I wonder if HHH is going to be the cause of Orton's demise. AGAIN.

What did I do to Vince? Found a loophole in his plan by watching indy wrestling. Now he's making sure I can never come back...


----------



## Hellion (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah an Orton HHH sounds logical, remember last week when Steph had a conversation with "Someone" on the phone


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 15, 2009)

Her boo.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 15, 2009)

If Orton somehow beat Trips in the main event. And didn't return the job a month later... I take it all back. But I know better


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 15, 2009)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> Kill what joy? HHH is the champ again.



You say it like it's a good thing.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 15, 2009)

The Juice Man said:


> You say it like it's a good thing.



For me, it is.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 15, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> If we get RKO/HHH... I might skip WM for the first time in a decade.
> 
> Sure I'll download HBK/Taker, but man...



Well, I guess you'll be skipping mania for the first time in ten years.

Who knows, maybe Edge will drop Vickie, and turn...well, um...Face, perhaps? 

Anythings possible. He could remain face, but keep his edge, no pun intended. Not saying its gonna happen, nor am I saying I want it to happen. Just stating a possibility.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 15, 2009)

Edge a face? I really couldn't see that happening.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 16, 2009)

Something tells me HHH is gonna pass up Ric Flair.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 16, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Something tells me HHH is gonna pass up Ric Flair.



He shall. Only needs three more. Which he'll have by 2010


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 16, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Something tells me HHH is gonna pass up Ric Flair.



HHH may surpass Flair in championship reigns, but he will never live up to be the next Nature Boy.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 16, 2009)

How many title reigns does Flair have again? I coulda sworn he had about sixteen.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 16, 2009)

I just see HHH losing at WM again.  He has lost like his last 4 or 5


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 16, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> How many title reigns does Flair have again? I coulda sworn he had about sixteen.


Yeah, miscount on my part, Trips'll need 4 to pass him. So it'll take him to early 2011


Kaze said:


> I just see HHH losing at WM again.  He has lost like his last 4 or 5



I know he hasn't won since 19.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 16, 2009)

I think we can mark No Way Out 2009 as the event where Edge's character for all intents and purposes jumped the shark. I thought something was fishy when he lost so early in the SD Chamber, but I didn't think much of it or the backstage segment with Vicki til he jumped Kofi.

I'll have to watch the show again to judge how good it was, but man, Edge's schtick is just boring me to death now.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 16, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> How many title reigns does Flair have again? I coulda sworn he had about sixteen.



WWE recognizes 16 of them.

EDIT: Edge is really adding up world title reigns. 

Here hoping he beats HHH to surpassing Flair.


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 16, 2009)

the real question is...how many championships does flair have total...if im not mistaken, he has others that WWE doesnt recognize >.>


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 16, 2009)

SilverCross said:


> the real question is...how many championships does flair have total...if im not mistaken, he has others that WWE doesnt recognize >.>



From wikipedia
_
Flair is recognized by World Wrestling Entertainment (WWE) and Pro Wrestling Illustrated (PWI) as a 16-time World Heavyweight Champion (8-time WCW Champion, 6-time NWA Champion, and 2-time WWE Champion) although his actual tally of World Championship reigns varies by source - some totaling as high as *21*._

Ric Flair is considered a 16-time World Champion, even if his actual title reigns are 22; in fact, he is a 2-time WWE World Champion, a 10-time NWA World Champion, an 8-time WCW World Champion, and a 2-time WCW International "World" Champion. WWE does not recognize the following 6 title reigns: 1 WCW World Championship (winning the held-up title against Steamboat), both WCW International "World" Championships, and 3 NWA World Championships (the one against Tatsumi Fujinami, the one against Sting, recognized only as a WCW Championship, and the one against Harley Race, won in Singapore).


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 16, 2009)

The Juice Man said:


> WWE recognizes 16 of them.
> 
> EDIT: Edge is really adding up world title reigns.
> 
> Here hoping he beats HHH to surpassing Flair.




He's at like 8 now right?


The Juice Man said:


> From wikipedia
> _
> Flair is recognized by World Wrestling Entertainment (WWE) and Pro Wrestling Illustrated (PWI) as a 16-time World Heavyweight Champion (8-time WCW Champion, 6-time NWA Champion, and 2-time WWE Champion) although his actual tally of World Championship reigns varies by source - some totaling as high as *21*._
> 
> Ric Flair is considered a 16-time World Champion, even if his actual title reigns are 22; in fact, he is a 2-time WWE World Champion, a 10-time NWA World Champion, an 8-time WCW World Champion, and a 2-time WCW International "World" Champion. WWE does not recognize the following 6 title reigns: 1 WCW World Championship (winning the held-up title against Steamboat), both WCW International "World" Championships, and 3 NWA World Championships (the one against Tatsumi Fujinami, the one against Sting, recognized only as a WCW Championship, and the one against Harley Race, won in Singapore).


I an see why they wouldn't count the unification and the International championships, but why not the others?


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 16, 2009)

Because 2 of them happened in Asia and as for the other 1 I don't think they recognize WCW title reigns before a certain date.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 16, 2009)

Edge has more title reigns than anybody in the wwe's history. Not specificlly world heavyweight title reigns, but title reigns, which includes the tag team titles, ic titles, us titles. JR said it. All his title reigns surpass that of HHH's. I forgot the specific number though.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 16, 2009)

More then Booker? Last I recall didn't he have like 30+?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 16, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Edge has more title reigns than anybody in the wwe's history. Not specificlly world heavyweight title reigns, but title reigns, which includes the tag team titles, ic titles, us titles. JR said it. All his title reigns surpass that of HHH's. I forgot the specific number though.





RadishMan said:


> More then Booker? Last I recall didn't he have like 30+?



If they mean titles won in WWE, then there probally right as my rough math equals 26 for Edge.

If they mean in the syndacite of companys WWE now owns and such like WCW, there's no way he can(Booker has 31 titles in just WCW and WWE alone, hell he has about 20 reigns from WCW)


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 16, 2009)

Booker has like half of Edge's wwe title reigns. If were talking outside of WWE then Jerry Lawler by far


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 16, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Booker has like half of Edge's wwe title reigns. If were talking outside of WWE then Jerry Lawler by far



True. Lawler has like a hundred right?

EDIT: Wiki credits him with 129. Shit!!!


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 16, 2009)

Good thing Trips doesn't worship Lawler...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 16, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Good thing Trips doesn't worship Lawler...



Doesn't mean he can't be an obstacle toobama

Smashing news everyone! It looks like Sheamus might be getting called up to the main roster very soon!(ECW of course) Looks like he could either feud with Finlay or "That Douchebag with those lame ass towels" Ricky Ortiz.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 16, 2009)

*is pissed he can't PURCHASE a rally towel from ShopZone*


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 16, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> *is pissed he can't PURCHASE a rally towel from ShopZone*



I may need to purchase one too.

I seem to be low on toilet paper


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 16, 2009)

Flair will be making a few appearances in ROH.

Wonder why TNA never got a hold of him?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 16, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Flair will be making a few appearances in ROH.
> 
> Wonder why TNA never got a hold of him?



Because TNA wants the WWE cast offs that are talented and are over with the fans. You know, guys with drawing power, like Matt Morgan and Scott Steiner.

A prestigous company like TNA would never waste time and money on a never was like Ric Flair

Anywho, moving on to this, check out this "Dream Roster" a guy on this forum posted.

RAW
Batista - World Champ
Chris Jericho - Main Event
Goldust - Comedy Act/Jobber
JBL - Main Event
JTG - Cryme Tyme
Kofi Kingston - Mid Card
Manu - Savage Samoans - Tag Champs
Shad - Cryme Tyme 
Sim Snuka - Savage Samoans - Tag Champs
Ezekiel Jackson - Mid Card 
Matt Hardy - IC Champ
MVP - Mid Card
R Truth - Mid Card
Undertaker - Main Event - Heel
Vladimir Kozlov - Main Event
Evan Bourne - Mid Card
John Morrison - Mid Card
Mark Henry - Mid Card
Christian - Main Event

DIVAS
Alica Fox - Managing Ezekiel Jackson
Eve
Kelly Kelly
Layla - MVP's girlfriend
Melina
Michelle McCool - Womens Champ

GENERAL MANAGER
Shane McMahon

COMMENTATORS
J.R & Ranjin Singh


SMACKDOWN
CM Punk - Mid Card
Randy Orton - Main Event - Legacy
Ted Dibiase - Priceless - Legacy
Cody Rhodes - Priceless - Legacy
John Cena - Main Event
Mike Knox - Hell's Hechmen
Kane - Hell's Henchmen
Santino Marella - Jobber/Comedic Act
Shawn Micheals - Main Event - Heel
Big Show - Main Event - Tweener/Face
Carlito - tag w/ Primo - LwO (Latino World Order)
Chavo Guerrero - Mid Card - LwO (Latino World Order)
Edge - Main Event
Festus - w/ Jesse - WWE Tag Champs
Jeff Hardy - Main Event
Jesse - w/ Festus - WWE Tag Champs
Mr Kennedy - Main Event
Primo - tag w/ Carlito - LwO (Latino World Order)
Shelton Benjamin - Mid Card
The Great Khali - Mid Card
Triple H - WWE Champ
Umaga - Main Event
The Miz - United States Champ
Jack Swagger - Mid Card
Boogeyman - Mid Card

DIVAS
Brie Bella - Carlito's Girlfriend
Nikki Bella - Primo's Girlfriend
Candice
Jillian
Maria - Diva Champ
Mickie James

GENERAL MANAGER
Stephanie McMahon (Vickie & Teddy Long serve as Executives)

COMMENTATORS
Tazz & Jerry Lawler

ECW
Charlie Haas - Mid Card
Dolph Ziggler - Mid Card
Jim Duggan - Jobber
Jamie Noble - Mid Card
Rey Mysterio - Main Event
William Regal - Main Event - BBA (Blue Blood Alliance)
DH Smith - New Hart Foundation
Kurt Hawkins - w/ Ryder - ECW Tag Champs
Zack Ryder - w/ Hawkins - ECW Tag Champs
Hurricane Helms - Hardcore Champ
Kizarny - Mid Card
Jimmy Wang Yang - Asian Invasion
Kung Fu Naki - Asian Invasion
Ryan Braddock - Jobber
Scotty Goldman - Mid Card
The Brian Kendrick - ECW World Champ - Tweener
DJ Gabriel - Tag w/ Paul Burchill - BBA (Blue Blood Alliance)
Finlay - Main Event - Heel (He got sick of losing and goes hardcore and Hornswoggle leaves)
Paul Burchill - Tag w/ DJ Gabriel - BBA (Blue Blood Alliance)
Ricky Ortiz - Mid Card
Tyson Kidd - New Hart Foundation

DIVAS
Beth Phoenix - ECW Diva Champ
Katie Lea - Managing BBA
Maryse - Managing Hawkins & Ryder
Natalya - Managing New Hart Foundation
Tiffany

GENERAL MANAGER
Tommy Dreamer

COMMENTATORS
Matt Striker & Micheal Cole

:rofl
It's filled to the max with win


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 16, 2009)

Hawkins and Ryder as champs? The deuce

Plus way too many belts.


----------



## Sarun (Feb 16, 2009)

*Title reigns within WWE!*

Edge - 4 WWE titles and 4 World Heavyweight titles.
Triple H - *7 WWE titles*, *5 World Heavyweight titles* and *1 Undisputed title.*
Ric Flair - 2 WWE titles.
Undertaker - 3 WWE titles, 2 World Heavyweight title and *1 Undisputed title.*
Chris Jericho - 2 World Heavyweight titles, *1 Undisputed title* and 1 WCW (Invasion Era) title.
John Cena - 3 WWE titles and 1 World Heavyweight title.
Batista - 4 World Heavyweight titles.
Stone Cold - 6 WWE titles.
The Rock - *7 WWE titles* and *2 WCW (Invasion era) titles.*
Shawn Michaels - 3 WWE titles and 1 World Heavyweight title.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 16, 2009)

Hulk Hogan - 6 WWE title reigns
Mick Foley - 3 WWE title reigns
Bret Hart - 5 WWE title reigns
The Big Show - 3 WWE title reigns


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 16, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Hawkins and Ryder as champs? The deuce
> 
> Plus way too many belts.



The two things that made me laug his that he had Singh as a commentator, SD! has no play by play(just alot of color) and the fact that of all the race/country factions(LwO, Blue Bloods, my personal favorite of the Asian Sensations) All we needed was a the Nation.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 16, 2009)

Wow... those rosters suck ass. And there's too many belts like VBD said. And ECW's roster has more people than RAW's does which is really stupid since they only have half the freaking TV time. 

And then, there's the fact that SD has two color guys commentating while RAW has JR and a manager who has probably never commentated before. The division of the actual main event guys(and no, Shitstain, JBL, and Kennedy aren't main eventers now) is mind-numbingly retarded with RAW having maybe four guys worth a shit and SD being overloaded with guys(with HHH as the champ, no less).


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 16, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Wow... those rosters suck ass. And there's too many belts like VBD said. And ECW's roster has more people than RAW's does which is really stupid since they only have half the freaking TV time.
> 
> And then, there's the fact that SD has two color guys commentating while RAW has JR and a manager who has probably never commentated before. The division of the actual main event guys(and no, Shitstain, JBL, and Kennedy aren't main eventers now) is mind-numbingly retarded with RAW having maybe four guys worth a shit and SD being overloaded with guys(with HHH as the champ, no less).



*sigh of relief*. I thought I was the only one thinking that. 

JBL, as a main eventer? Hell no. Thats the last thing I wanna see. I remember taking a long break from SD back in 05. Yes, thats how stale and boring JBL's title reign was.


Edit: Got this from wrestling-edge, source from pwinsider...


*WWE Star To Switch Brands; WrestleMania Spoiler 





Written by: Cornelius Wilson - February 16th, 2009

It is expected for the new WWE Champion Triple H to move to the Raw brand since Smackdown has two champions. He moved to Smackdown to help the show with a smooth transition to the new network, and with MyNetworkTV becoming a rerun network and Raw ratings slipping, a move to Raw will boost the ratings leading up to WrestleMania.

With the recent tease of Stephanie McMahon talking to someone on the phone, Triple H will be revealed as the person she has been talking to. Randy Orton could put Stephanie in danger and Triple H would run out to save her. Vickie Guerrero and Stephanie will meet and agree to swap their champions.

Credit: PWInsider.com *


Judging from everyone's feelings towards HHH, Im looking forward to seeing everyone's responses...


----------



## Rampage (Feb 16, 2009)

bring back the ROCK!!!! lol


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 16, 2009)

Y'know, I was having so much fun being able to watch RAW all the way through without having to dread seeing Hunter hogging up TV time and making others look like shit. If that rumor is actually true(this *is* the WWE we're talking about here), then I'll probably end up watching something else during RAW quite a bit...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 16, 2009)

But..I want Edge on RAW


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 16, 2009)

DX Reunion? HHH/RKO and the long-fated HHH/HBK KLIQ BIDNESS?!?

Fuck that. <___<


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 16, 2009)

Spoiler tags ya sons of bitches


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



HHH wins.




Sorry.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 16, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> But..I want Edge on RAW



So did I, but you and I know damn well that Vinnie Mac doesnt give a damn what the fans really want. At least not in this era. So...I guess you'll have to enjoy watching Paul Levesque every monday night.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 16, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> So...I guess you'll have to enjoy watching Paul Levesque every monday night.



Fuck Paul Levesque.

I only watch RAW for Jericho pek and Orton.

If those two are not on my screen when RAW is on, tv goes off.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 16, 2009)

Dreamstreet is my new fave finisher


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 16, 2009)

If I had a finisher it'd be like that. Ted must be stealing idea's from my brain


----------



## Hellion (Feb 16, 2009)

His intensity is what sold it for me.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 16, 2009)

Musta stole that from me too


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Feb 16, 2009)

yay Triple H and Edge as champions but boo that cena lost the title  Orton beating Shane to me was obvious. it's probably gonna be Triple H vs. Orton at wrestlemania.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 16, 2009)

Who else likes Rey's new look? He looks pretty cool with the new ring attire.


----------



## Sarun (Feb 16, 2009)

So, it is very likely now that is gonna be HBK and Undertaker at WM 25.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 16, 2009)

He finally fucking did it


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 16, 2009)

Oh man! Orton looks like someone who just stepped on a landmine!


----------



## Hellion (Feb 16, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Oh man! Orton looks like someone who just stepped on a landmine!



 Legacy looked like "Why Randy Why? We are fodder "


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 16, 2009)

And Triple H was shaking with anger! FEUD!!!!

Have I mentioned I like Rey's new attire? The sleeveless hoodie is win!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 16, 2009)

Kaze said:


> Legacy looked like "Why Randy Why? We are fodder "



I was so happy when Orton gave Steph the RKO. I thought HHH was gonna come out and stop Orton from punting Shane. RAW was pretty good tonight. And brace yourselves for the "Mcmahon/Hemsley regime part 2. They're back and badder than ever. Your hate for HHH will increase 10x by the end of 09...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 16, 2009)

I smell a heavy "ass kicking" next week. 

Twas good tonight.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 16, 2009)

HHH channeling angry Hogan was almost as laughable as Shane's attempted sell of the Death Punt.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 16, 2009)

The Juice Man said:


> Fuck Paul Levesque.
> 
> I only watch RAW for Jericho pek and Orton.


Damn skippy.



Kaze said:


> Dreamstreet is my new fave finisher





Violent By Design said:


> If I had a finisher it'd be like that. Ted must be stealing idea's from my brain


Dammit!! I missed it!!! What was it like?!?!



JarethDallis said:


> Have I mentioned I like Rey's new attire? The sleeveless hoodie is win!


Fucker's biting my style. I've been makin sleeveless hoodies hot since 05 dammit

Is it me or did Steph get one of the best RKOs ever?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 16, 2009)

And I bring up the lameness of Vickie making sure her husband is taken care of. I would think Theodore Long would have more seniority than Vickie.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 17, 2009)

Hope you enjoyed being above ground thus far, Randall. Like all your previous pushes it's going to end in kick wham pedigree. Kliq is back in business.

SD! is officially the A-show!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 17, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Hope you enjoyed being above ground thus far, Randall. Like all your previous pushes it's going to end in kick wham pedigree. Kliq is back in business.
> 
> SD! is officially the A-show!



See that pure rage?

Others have been to advance his own ego, but this burial.....this time it's personal:ho


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 17, 2009)

HBK poking JBL tonight was pure poetry.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 17, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> HBK poking JBL tonight was pure poetry.



One of the few things I saw. What made it funny is that JBl stood there and took it like a filthly little whore.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 17, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Hope you enjoyed being above ground thus far, Randall. Like all your previous pushes it's going to end in kick wham pedigree. Kliq is back in business.
> 
> SD! is officially the A-show!



*saves*


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Feb 17, 2009)

Is it true the funk brothers(Terry and Dory jr) are gonna be inducted into the hall of fame?

If so Mick Foley has got to be the one that inducts them(cause of his history with Terry)


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 17, 2009)

Man mad promos tonight but they were all quality.

Pipers promo was amazing. It had so much emotion. I seriously coulda heard him talk for the rest of the show. I'm really excited to see who Jericho will face at WM now that chances are Mickey Rourke isn't gonna show.

Edge and Cena's beginning promo was pretty good. They both have corny styles but beyond that there were some great lines in there. 

HBK rubbing his win in JBL's face was priceless. HBK did a great job looking alive in the ring.

Ending segment was great plus end to this RKO-Shane crap.



One thing though. If HHH goes over RKO at WM then I will seriously blow a gasket. Im really gonna find it hard pressed for HHH fans to defend that shit.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 17, 2009)

MadaraThe Shichibukai said:


> Is it true the funk brothers(Terry and Dory jr) are gonna be inducted into the hall of fame?
> 
> If so Mick Foley has got to be the one that inducts them(cause of his history with Terry)



Yes it is true and Dusty Rhodes will induct them.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 17, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Man mad promos tonight but they were all quality.
> 
> Pipers promo was amazing. It had so much emotion. I seriously coulda heard him talk for the rest of the show. I'm really excited to see who Jericho will face at WM now that chances are Mickey Rourke isn't gonna show.
> 
> ...



I missed the Piper promo. And I think Antonio Inoki should've inducted the Funks(or at least Dory)


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 17, 2009)

They're being inducted together . No one in Texas could understand Inoki anyway


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Feb 17, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Yes it is true and Dusty Rhodes will induct them.



Why not Mick?  

One hardcore legend inducting another seem right to me


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 17, 2009)

MadaraThe Shichibukai said:


> Why not Mick?
> 
> One hardcore legend inducting another seem right to me



Mick Foley isn't involved with the WWE. He's in TNA. Plus Rhodes and Funk had the first barbed wire match.


----------



## Optimus Andrew (Feb 17, 2009)

So any sweet news on Bret hart?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 17, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> They're being inducted together . No one in Texas could understand Inoki anyway



The fairweather fans, no. But the fans of the Funk brothers will surely get it. Or they should anyway if their worth a damn

So this years class is:

Austin
Cowboy Bill Watts
Dory and Terry Funk
Ricky Steamboat


has anyone else been "confirmed"?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 17, 2009)

Im sensing they're building Y2J up for an ass whipping.


----------



## RodMack (Feb 17, 2009)

MadaraThe Shichibukai said:


> Why not Mick?
> 
> One hardcore legend inducting another seem right to me


Isn't Mick in TNA now? Maybe that's why...

Looks like it could be Cena/Edge and Orton/HHH at Mania. And I also see HBK/Taker as well.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow if the WWE could pull off Bret Hart returning and get him to face Y2J it would be the most epic WM ever. Even if Hart could barely walk (he can't be much worst than Foley and Flair) I would be in pure solace.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 17, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Wow if the WWE could pull off Bret Hart returning and get him to face Y2J it would be the most epic WM ever. Even if Hart could barely walk (he can't be much worst than Foley and Flair) I would be in pure solace.



Or at the very least have him interfere. That would be priceless.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 17, 2009)

Jericho shall be humbled soon enough.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 17, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> *Hope you enjoyed being above ground thus far, Randall. Like all your previous pushes it's going to end in kick wham pedigree. Kliq is back in business.*
> 
> SD! is officially the A-show!



You got that right. Shit, at least you know. With HHH on RAW, and Steph as the GM, you can expect to see tons of Paul Levesque. You dare to defy Vinnie Mac, and watch indy wrestling, now you're gonna suffer the consequences. You brought this on urself...

Oh, and Bret Hart will never appear in a wwe ring again...ever. Jericho has been really harsh on the legends and older guys lately. I can predict what'll happpen. One day, he'll be giving his usual "anti-old school/ legends living in the past" promo, and then.....*glass shatters*. Austin will come out to confront him. I swear on my life, that this will happen. Austin vs Jericho at mania, I guarantee you!!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 17, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing.

I just noticed Jamie Noble talks in the third person...a lot. He's like a scrawny version of the Rock.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 17, 2009)

austin vs jericho is 50/50.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 17, 2009)

I read a rumor on the net that at this point in time, Jericho is the only person that Austin trusts with his body, as far as having a match is concerned. And with the released mania poster, with features Austin in the front, rumored to be real, there is a chance that Austin will indeed be wrestling at Mania. LOL at JR condemning us net fans in his blog, for gossiping about Austin wrestling one final match. Whatsamatta JR? Upset because we smarks found about the wwe's top secret plans?


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 17, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Oh, and Bret Hart will never appear in a wwe ring again...ever. Jericho has been really harsh on the legends and older guys lately. I can predict what'll happpen. One day, he'll be giving his usual "anti-old school/ legends living in the past" promo, and then.....*glass shatters*. Austin will come out to confront him. I swear on my life, that this will happen. Austin vs Jericho at mania, I guarantee you!!



sadly, thats true....Hart has said a few times now that he'll never wrestler for WWE again   tho I'd freak out just hearing his music hit again o.o


----------



## Broleta (Feb 17, 2009)

Triple H burying Orton again? Seriously? Eeeeeek..

Also, this is awesome


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 17, 2009)

Broleta said:


> Also, this is awesome



This is almost worth Paul Levesque hijacking RAW again.


----------



## Broleta (Feb 17, 2009)

The Juice Man said:


> This is almost worth Paul Levesque hijacking RAW again.



Yea, this may be the last bit of awesome we see on RAW for quite some time



Here's to the Age of Orton, we barely knew ye!


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 17, 2009)

Man, I completely missed that RKO thanks to someone knocking at my damn door, so many, MANY thanks for the .gif, Broleta.

Jeebus, she took that thing better than most of the damn roster.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 17, 2009)

Anybody thinks the possibility of HHH and Orton in a Hell in a Cell?


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm sure the feud will be going on for many months, that it's very likely.

And yeah props to Steph for the bump. Kane could learn a thing or 2...


----------



## konohakartel (Feb 17, 2009)

ok first off...why isnt this thread stickied?

and 2nd..god that punt looked horrible

and 3rd..do we really need another superstar using a neckbreaker variation as a finisher?


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 17, 2009)

Kane does take the worst RKOs ever.

I don't think Triple H vs. Orton is going to last months. We've seen this before already


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 17, 2009)

konohakartel said:


> ok first off...why isnt this thread stickied?
> 
> and 2nd..god that punt looked horrible
> 
> and 3rd..do we really need another superstar using a neckbreaker variation as a finisher?


I don't know why this thread isn't stickied but a lot of people don't consider wrestling a real sport. That might be the reason.

The punt was Ok.

The move fits Cody Rhodes.


----------



## konohakartel (Feb 17, 2009)

Perverted King said:


> Kane does take the worst RKOs ever.
> 
> I don't think Triple H vs. Orton is going to last months. We've seen this before already



cutter moves dont work so well on tall people.


----------



## RodMack (Feb 17, 2009)

If HHH was to actually put Orton over, I would be really surprised.


----------



## Broleta (Feb 17, 2009)

RodMack said:


> HHH... put Orton over





Dying. Of. Laughter.


----------



## RodMack (Feb 17, 2009)

Broleta said:


> Dying. Of. Laughter.


lol what's up with Paul?


----------



## Broleta (Feb 17, 2009)

RodMack said:


> lol what's up with Paul?



He's laughing at the thought of putting Orton over!


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 17, 2009)

Broleta said:


> He's laughing at the thought of putting anyone over!



there ya go, thats fixed


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 17, 2009)

Didn't he put Jeff over? Its Jeff's fault he didn't capitalize off of his pinfall over HHH. 

HHH probably rarely puts people over because they almost never capitalize off of it themselves.

Btw, i marked like a good little boy when Orton RKO'd Stephanie. I MARKED HARD!


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 17, 2009)

What happened to Shane? He used to sell moves pretty good. Shame his damn younger sister sells moves better than him.

RAW was so damn motherfucking good i might actually stay in and see Smackdown this friday!


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 17, 2009)

lol at HHH putting Jeff over. HHH's idea of putting someone over is him getting rolled up once a year or him losing at Wrestlemania against someone who is a bigger draw already.


----------



## Broleta (Feb 17, 2009)

The only time that Trips made Jeff look good last year (tho went over him clean anyway) was at Cyber Sunday, shame nobody bought that PPV!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 17, 2009)

Broleta said:


> Triple H burying Orton again? Seriously? Eeeeeek..
> 
> Also, this is awesome



I thought I was the only one who noticed Steph's cameltoe...

I can definitly see this feud lasting for a few months. HHH has said numerous times that he wants to turn heel. He needs to, but thats not gonna happen anytime soon, because of the storyline.


----------



## Sarun (Feb 17, 2009)

HHH as a heel would be refreshing hopefully.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 17, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I thought I was the only one who noticed Steph's cameltoe...
> 
> I can definitly see this feud lasting for a few months. HHH has said numerous times that he wants to turn heel. He needs to, but thats not gonna happen anytime soon, because of the storyline.



Maybe. It might not last that long. Orton goes over HHH (if he doesn't then that is some fucked up shit) then Batista comes to WWE to save the day. HHH goes on to do something else.

From what we've seen thus far I'd be surprised if it makes it past the PPV after Backlash (I'm planning on going to Backlash btw).


----------



## Sarun (Feb 17, 2009)

At least one face may win in WM 25 if not both.
Most likely the title matches are gonna be Cena vs Edge and Orton vs HHH.
Which face do you all think has more chance to win?


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 17, 2009)

sarun uchiha said:


> At least one face may win in WM 25 if not both.
> Most likely the title matches are gonna be Cena vs Edge and Orton vs HHH.
> Which face do you all think has more chance to win?



If it is Cena vs Edge and Orton vs HHH.

Cena (face) will go over Edge.

Orton (heel) will go over HHH.

Orton is revamped and he's only had one big match (Batista) since his return. He has way too much momentum and he has to be able to push Ted and Cody as well. It'd make no sense for HHH to go over him.


----------



## Sarun (Feb 17, 2009)

So, does this mean Cena is off to Smackdown?


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 17, 2009)

They'll be a draft after Wrestlemania.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 17, 2009)

With the draft so close post-WM, I doubt it.

EDIT: Damn you, VBD!


----------



## Sarun (Feb 17, 2009)

They had one after WM last year though it was closer to Backlash.



Edit: Or was it after Vengeance or One Night Stand?


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 17, 2009)

sarun uchiha said:


> They had one after WM last year though it was closer to Backlash.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Or was it after Vengeance or One Night Stand?



Night of Champions (which is Vengeance)


----------



## Sarun (Feb 17, 2009)

I like "Vengeance" more than "Night of Champions".


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 17, 2009)

NOC is kind of a lame gimmick. Title matches? That's what a PPV kinda is...

If HHH wants to turn heel... Orton is deader then dead. He didn't have a shot before, but now... XD


----------



## Sarun (Feb 17, 2009)

Legacy is getting decently pushed, hopefully HHH won't have face-heel turn in immediate future.


----------



## konohakartel (Feb 17, 2009)

Wheres my RAW ATB??? 

i need to know what happened to Hacksaw!!

What will Cryme Tyme and Mickie DO?!?!?!?!??!?!?!

Who is next to cameo??!?!?


----------



## Sarun (Feb 17, 2009)

Anyone seeing ECW?


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 17, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> NOC is kind of a lame gimmick. Title matches? That's what a PPV kinda is...
> 
> If HHH wants to turn heel... Orton is deader then dead. He didn't have a shot before, but now... XD



I love NOC. Were lucky to even see any belts being defended on PPV except for the brands biggest belts. Plus what PPV has 9 title matches


----------



## Sarun (Feb 17, 2009)

^^ What PPV other Wrestlemania and NOC have 9 matches, I think wrestlemania usually have between 8-10 matches.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 17, 2009)

Most PPV's have 7-8 matches.


----------



## Sarun (Feb 17, 2009)

I prefer 8.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 17, 2009)

sarun uchiha said:


> I prefer 8.



Same. I always feel 6-7 matches is pushing it for time.

WWE should go back to IYH.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 17, 2009)

So it seems people aren't too wowed by Christian's ring work.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 17, 2009)

There's a reason his name is Capt. Charism and not Mr. Wrestling. Well other then the fact that Steen already uses the nickname...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 17, 2009)

I think he's pretty talented. He just needs to get back into the swing of things.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 18, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> So it seems people aren't too wowed by Christian's ring work.


<---- Proud member of the "Christian sucks ass" Coalition for years now.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 18, 2009)

Was ECW any good tonight?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 18, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> I love NOC. Were lucky to even see any belts being defended on PPV except for the brands biggest belts. Plus what PPV has 9 title matches


I love NOC too. No Mercy has been one of my favs though.

I kinda miss New Years Revolution, though with NWO having chambers every year its really unneeded



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> <---- Proud member of the "Christian sucks ass" Coalition for years now.



I hate how disloike Christian yet defend Batista.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 18, 2009)

Christian came back to the WWE because he felt that TNA wasn't using him right. I wonder how he feels about being on "the C show".....


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 18, 2009)

Good for you.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 18, 2009)

Meh, all things being considered, I'd come back to the E too. At least then if shit doesn't pan out, people get to see you be unimportant.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 18, 2009)

I'd rather be the focus of the C-Show then to be lost in the shuffle of the Jarret/Sting Vanity Promotion.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 18, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> I'd rather be the focus of the C-Show then to be lost in the shuffle of the Jarret/Sting Vanity Promotion.



I've only seen two things that have entertained me TNA recently

Sabin vs. Shelley and the comedy stylings of Chet Lemon and Black Snow.


But....I've been a Booker and Nash mark sense the Harlem Heat and Diesel days:


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 18, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Meh, all things being considered, I'd come back to the E too.



Isn't that the same reason he left WWE in the first place?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 18, 2009)

The Juice Man said:


> Isn't that the same reason he left WWE in the first place?



He left for a chance to Main event from everything I've heard. A couple of TNA titles later and he saw the error of his ways. But truth be told, if he hadn't left, he probally would've been fired.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 18, 2009)

Christian made the right move leaving to TNA. He def made the right move leaving TNA as well.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 18, 2009)

Just watched TJ "Tyson Kidd" Wilson and Kaval "Low Ki" go at it in FCW. 


Needless to say I was entertained


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 18, 2009)

Was it on Youtube?

TNA just signed Sara Stock... I swear, if it wasn't so easy to go "it's TNA" I'd be ready to jump back on board. They should do an hour of the KOs and an hour of X-division. Sting and Angle don't draw and the 1.1 will remain when they leave next year. At least gimme something good. I mean they're working on signing all the Shimmer gals, so why not...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 18, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Was it on Youtube?
> 
> TNA just signed Sara Stock... I swear, if it wasn't so easy to go "it's TNA" I'd be ready to jump back on board. They should do an hour of the KOs and an hour of X-division. Sting and Angle don't draw and the 1.1 will remain when they leave next year. At least gimme something good. I mean they're working on signing all the Shimmer gals, so why not...



Naw, I downloaded the show

Sting and Angle need to be main eventers, just not THE main eventers. I also think that if you have all this young talent and all this veteran talent, why not have em really mix it up(and not this MEM/Frontline fail). Angle vs. Lethal was a damn good example of what they could be doing with their roster.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 18, 2009)

Is this match of which you speak on Youtube? I watched the Bourne Vs. Stryker last night.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 18, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Is this match of which you speak on Youtube? I watched the Bourne Vs. Stryker last night.



As I said, I downloaded it, and I doubt if it's already on youtube.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 18, 2009)

Found it! It's in two parts. Its about 13 minutes long it seems. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sCUwI9iTCck[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 18, 2009)

Ah thanks for posting the link. Really don't like downloading entire shows for a one-off match. And heh... given Tyson more then a squash and he shows some stuff. Great seeing that announce senton, but hey I love me some flips.

And I think my mind just exploded. Josh said Noah, Zero 1 and referred to him by Low Ki. Course he failed to mention him being the first ROH Champion, but still insane hearing that on WWE television.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 18, 2009)

I hope when Evan returns he feuds with Kidd. Those two would have the best feud ever. Both use spring board moves, its bound to be awesome.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 18, 2009)

I heard that Low Ki was pretty hardcore. Not hardcore in the sense of "chair shots, tables, and barbwire". I mean hardcore in the sense of "Stiff as kicks, stiff wrestling style." That kind of hardcore. I heard he takes wrestling waaay too seriously.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 18, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Ah thanks for posting the link. Really don't like downloading entire shows for a one-off match. And heh... given Tyson more then a squash and he shows some stuff. Great seeing that announce senton, but hey I love me some flips.
> 
> And I think my mind just exploded. Josh said Noah, Zero 1 and referred to him by Low Ki. Course he failed to mention him being the first ROH Champion, but still insane hearing that on WWE television.



They will not mention ROH as they have a TV deal. Those fuckers are competition nao!!!


JarethDallis said:


> I hope when Evan returns he feuds with Kidd. Those two would have the best feud ever. Both use spring board moves, its bound to be awesome.


I wanna see him feud with Jamie Noble



Rated R Superstar said:


> I heard that Low Ki was pretty hardcore. Not hardcore in the sense of "chair shots, tables, and barbwire". I mean hardcore in the sense of "Stiff as kicks, stiff wrestling style." That kind of hardcore. I heard he takes wrestling waaay too seriously.



Yeah, the man is hella stiff, and according to guys like Joe and Punk he takes the business very serious(I heard he wouldn't break kayfabe in an online interview) Speaking of, I think I need to find a link to that interview Punk and Joe did a while back.....


----------



## Hellion (Feb 18, 2009)

FCW is pretty good


----------



## Sarun (Feb 18, 2009)

Anyone saw ECW yesterday?


----------



## Hellion (Feb 18, 2009)

The warriors way is a sick move


----------



## Sarun (Feb 18, 2009)

sarun uchiha said:


> *Title reigns within WWE!*
> 
> Edge - 4 WWE titles and 4 World Heavyweight titles.
> Triple H - *7 WWE titles*, *5 World Heavyweight titles* and *1 Undisputed title.*
> ...





Violent By Design said:


> Hulk Hogan - 6 WWE title reigns
> Mick Foley - 3 WWE title reigns
> Bret Hart - 5 WWE title reigns
> The Big Show - 3 WWE title reigns


I should have added these guys too.


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 18, 2009)

really tho, i question if its fair to compare title numbers anymore. back then, there was one main title to get per company(not counting IC, USA, Tag team, etc.)  now theres 3 titles to pass around..


----------



## Sarun (Feb 18, 2009)

Well, 2, I don't think ECW is World title status.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 18, 2009)

sarun uchiha said:


> Well, 2, I don't think ECW is World title status.



But Big show is the 1st man to hold all 3. 
ECW WCW and WWE


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 18, 2009)

What does that have to do with what he said


----------



## Sarun (Feb 18, 2009)

Well, he should get World Heavyweight title though one can argue WCW can considered its predecessor.


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 18, 2009)

I don't watch it but who are the current champs out of curiosity and laziness?


----------



## Sarun (Feb 18, 2009)

WWE Champion - Triple H!
World Heavyweight Champion - Edge!
ECW Champion - Jack (or something) Swagger!


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 18, 2009)

And they're all rubbish!


----------



## konohakartel (Feb 18, 2009)

alright 2 ATBs r up!!!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 18, 2009)

Kaze said:


> FCW is pretty good


I'm glad to see I'm starting to convert some people


Kaze said:


> The warriors way is a sick move


Fuck yeah!!! 
Speakin of title reigns, we all know Edge has more overall title reigns than anyone in WWE now, but do you know who's second.......JBL clocking in with an astounding 17 hardcore titles


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 18, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Speakin of title reigns, we all know Edge has more overall title reigns than anyone in WWE now, but do you know who's second.......JBL clocking in with an astounding 17 hardcore titles



The hardcore title was really the joke belt. The European title had more cred than that.

That also says a lot about Bradshaw.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 18, 2009)

Did anyone hear about Hogan possibly wrestling Cena at Mania 25?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 18, 2009)

I dunno how true it is. I have mixed feelings on it if it does happen though.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZQVwOEMdPk[/YOUTUBE]

I'm just gonna leave this here


EDIT: Gonna leave this too.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBSbc_4_IRs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 19, 2009)

I just saw the whole match it was late and took a while to load last night so I loaded it all tonight. Awesome match, I love The Warriors Way. That move is awesome!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 19, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I just saw the whole match it was late and took a while to load last night so I loaded it all tonight. Awesome match, I love The Warriors Way. That move is awesome!



Normally I hate the double foot stomp, but dammit the way he just hops into peoples chests is just epic.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 19, 2009)

That was an epic match, and to think the WWE could be that intense if they would ditch useless guys like Mark Henry. Jack Swagger at least does more than slam his opponent to the canvas. We need more high paced action!

Those stiff kicks of Kaval's you could see that Wilson really wanted to avoid those.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 19, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> That was an epic match, and to think the WWE could be that intense if they would ditch useless guys like Mark Henry. Jack Swagger at least does more than slam his opponent to the canvas. We need more high paced action!
> 
> Those stiff kicks of Kaval's you could see that Wilson really wanted to avoid those.



Meh, don't bet on it. It ain't the E's style really. They might shoot you a match like that every so often as a tease, but other than that, that's indy all the way.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 19, 2009)

Thats their failure. Generally I find people think pro wrestling is all guys like Triple H, big and strong. Its more fun to watch guys like that have a match cause you never know what they will do. That was a fun match, I want to check out their other talent. FCW needs to be on a satellite network if you ask me.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 19, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Thats their failure. Generally I find people think pro wrestling is all guys like Triple H, big and strong. Its more fun to watch guys like that have a match cause you never know what they will do. That was a fun match, I want to check out their other talent. FCW needs to be on a satellite network if you ask me.



I know they get aired some local channels (hell I'm only two states away, I should be getting this on TV) The roster for FCW is full of second and third gen guys. Normally the WWE minor gets filled with alot of big guys, and apparently, they keep alot of there younger talent on double duty between the E and FCW.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 19, 2009)

Do I dare hope Jenny Cash comes to the WWE? We don't have enough Brunette goodness.

ECW could really use some of this talent I think. Kaval would do well there, hopefully push ECW up to even footing so the ECW title does count towards Grand Slam/Triple Crown.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 19, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Do I dare hope Jenny Cash comes to the WWE? We don't have enough Brunette goodness.
> 
> ECW could really use some of this talent I think. Kaval would do well there, hopefully push ECW up to even footing so the ECW title does count towards Grand Slam/Triple Crown.



He was suppose to do some sort of imposter Rey gimmick.

I hope that pans out.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 19, 2009)

FCW is good because even though I know it is WWE it reminds me of WWF


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 19, 2009)

Kaze said:


> FCW is good because even though I know it is WWE it reminds me of WWF



I only watch for Sweet Papi Sanchez

Seriously though, I love the fact that they keep epic PPV posters hanging around the arena. And Matthews on commentary is cool too.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 19, 2009)

A lot of good talent down there. So how long until DH Smith shows up I wonder. I know Teddy Hart wont be showing up because apparently he doesn't compromise with his style and Vince hates that.

We can hope they do use the imposter Rey angle it would be great!


----------



## Hellion (Feb 19, 2009)

I like Scotty too once I got use to him.  

I find it funny that no matter how much the E want big guys to stay dominate and to get over with the crowd  it is the smaller guys that actually do it: HBK, The Hardy's, Punk, E&C, Y2J, Kofi, Bourne, Rey, ect

Which begs the question why fight the natural evolution of the sport


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 19, 2009)

Because Vince is out of touch, according to Paul Heyman that is. Which I do believe.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 19, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> That was an epic match, and to think the WWE could be that intense if they would ditch useless guys like Mark Henry. Jack Swagger at least does more than slam his opponent to the canvas. We need more high paced action!


I'm very close to negging you to hell for this shit. And I've never negged *anybody* before.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 19, 2009)

Kaze said:


> Which begs the question why fight the natural evolution of the sport



It's Vince. He's a stubborn old man who only books to please an audience of one.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 19, 2009)

Kaze said:


> I like Scotty too once I got use to him.
> 
> I find it funny that no matter how much the E want big guys to stay dominate and to get over with the crowd  it is the smaller guys that actually do it: HBK, The Hardy's, Punk, E&C, Y2J, Kofi, Bourne, Rey, ect
> 
> Which begs the question why fight the natural evolution of the sport



Big guys are over too

Undertaker, Kane, Cena, HHH, Batista, Big Show etc.


----------



## Sarun (Feb 19, 2009)

Did someone say Hogan vs Cena at WM 25?


----------



## Hellion (Feb 19, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Big guys are over too
> 
> Undertaker, Kane, Cena, HHH, Batista, Big Show etc.



Touche


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 19, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Big guys are over too
> 
> Undertaker, Kane, Cena, HHH, Batista, Big Show etc.



Post some over big guys that aren't shoved down our throats!


----------



## Sarun (Feb 19, 2009)

Aren't they all (or most of them) shoved down on us?


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 19, 2009)

Not to their level. Then again... I'm still waiting for a crowd to chant "Fear the Beard" in regards to Knox!


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 19, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> They'll be a draft after Wrestlemania.



And you know this, how?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 19, 2009)

sarun uchiha said:


> Aren't they all (or most of them) shoved down on us?


That's all a push really is.


----------



## Sarun (Feb 19, 2009)

There doesn't need to be a draft.
They could put HHH coming to RAW and potential Cena going to SmackDown! as part of storyline!


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 19, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Post some over big guys that aren't shoved down our throats!



They all are. You're gonna tell me that Rey Mysterio, Y2J and HBK aren't either?



Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> And you know this, how?



Spoilerzzz


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 19, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> They all are. You're gonna tell me that Rey Mysterio, Y2J and HBK aren't either?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoilerzzz



Sweet. i can't wait for the draft. I hope its better than the last two draft shows. Hopefully someone new comes after Mania like their used to be.


----------



## Sarun (Feb 19, 2009)

Spoilers from where?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 19, 2009)

With Cena on SD, the ratings are bound to go up. Thats _if_ he does to SD. Especially if Cena vs Edge is their top feud. Cena should go back to his roots, and make the move to SD.*sighs*. I miss the SD of 03 and 04

Vinnie Mac absolutely loves big guys, so dont expect to see any fast paced action that Kaval and TJ displayed. Smaller guys arent really his cup of tea. Also, god forbid they give Low Ki a imposter rey gimmick. U all know that after the feud isover, he'll just get lost in the shuffle. They should give him his own, original gimmick.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 19, 2009)

Anyone else aside from me curious of what Smackdown would be like if Jericho went there?


----------



## Sarun (Feb 19, 2009)

Maybe a Jericho vs Undertaker.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 19, 2009)

Not really.


----------



## Sarun (Feb 19, 2009)

why not?


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 19, 2009)

seeing how Raw is the only one i really watch, i hope jericho stays there...


----------



## Sarun (Feb 19, 2009)

I would like a good mixing up.


----------



## Jimin (Feb 19, 2009)

Holy crap. Christians back. Holy crap, Edge's character is a genius. This is what? The 4th time?


----------



## Sarun (Feb 19, 2009)

^^ Sarcastic or not?


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 19, 2009)

Jericho I wouldn't mind on SD! to replace Edge, who has seriously grown quite sour on me in his staleness and awful wrestling. That and I'm probably going to not watch Raw anymore since it's back to Kliq Bidness.


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 19, 2009)

lol...TNA.......opening match was fun.....MEM over acting tho....


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 19, 2009)

So this is how they have Petey leave TNA eh?


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 19, 2009)

kinda what it looks like. tho..with that post, i hope no one here didnt want a spoiler for the match.... (tho..i really doubt anyone cares  )


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 19, 2009)

Its TNA. Also it was pretty predictable. He was released.


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 19, 2009)

yea, but theres always the possibility that some dont read about all that stuff.

as for the "Its TNA" ...am i the only one here who doesnt seem to hate tna??


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 19, 2009)

It's okay but I wish they would ditch the sarah palin thing, that kind of humor belongs on SNL.


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 19, 2009)

definitely. Tho i was slightly amused to find the girl playing that part used to work for WCW(in David Flairs group,(also had crowbar..i think it was...)) 
I wonder what would happen if she ever got a real gimmick....


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 19, 2009)

Who knows. I admit TNA is pretty good, with some matches but the MEM is overhyped.


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 19, 2009)

I just saw some dude running around the "empty" arena..


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 19, 2009)

Camera men too. FAAAAAAAAAAAAAIL!!


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 19, 2009)

didn't look like a camera man, unless there was a camera man just jumping around in the chairs


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 19, 2009)

There was one right behind Sting after he threw Angle over the side of the bleachers.


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 19, 2009)

the guy i saw as in the background after they got back near the ring. probably was just camera crew tho, looked like he was moving some chairs or something, may have been clearing areas for cameras or something..


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 19, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> A lot of good talent down there. So how long until DH Smith shows up I wonder. I know Teddy Hart wont be showing up because apparently he doesn't compromise with his style and Vince hates that.
> 
> We can hope they do use the imposter Rey angle it would be great!




Teddy Hart is a whiny spotmonkey who doesn't his last name. He should be Teddy Waltman or Teddy Morgan because he's fail just like that guy. He should give his last name to Petey Williams or TJ Wilson, people who deserve it. Fucking cunt


Kaze said:


> I like Scotty too once I got use to him.
> 
> I find it funny that no matter how much the E want big guys to stay dominate and to get over with the crowd  it is the smaller guys that actually do it: HBK, The Hardy's, Punk, E&C, Y2J, Kofi, Bourne, Rey, ect
> 
> Which begs the question why fight the natural evolution of the sport



I'm gonna stress one thing; Smarks don't get guys over, silly little marks do. And marks barely care about size or ring work. If they did, Batista would've gone the way of Luther Reigns and Dean Malenko would've been a multi time would champ. All of the guys you mentioned are over because of either personallity or spot monkey stunts. If they were big they'd be just as over.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 19, 2009)

Well thats one opinion. I think I recall hearing that he didn't want to slow down cause he was too fast for some guys.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 19, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Well thats one opinion. I think I recall hearing that he didn't want to slow down cause he was too fast for some guys.



If that's the cause he should've never joined the E in the first place. Fucking twat faced ass monkey.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 19, 2009)

Now no need to get so vulgur. Maybe he needs to get his attitude in check by being in independent promotions for a while.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 19, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Now no need to get so vulgur. Maybe he needs to get his attitude in check by being in independent promotions for a while.



Can't help it, it's just my way. None of that rage is in your direction btw.

And the man's been wrestling since 95. And he's been in the indies for a while now, (in fact I hear his overall douchebaggish ways have gotten him black balled in a few places.)


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 19, 2009)

Well maybe if he gets knocked to the very bottom he will learn to work with people. I think they should still bring up more of the FCW guys. I hear people like Seamus I think his name was. He could be a possible protege for Finlay.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 20, 2009)

i thought this was funny so i felt like posting it here.


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 20, 2009)

yea....everything I've heard about him as been disappointing...my hopes for another Hart were shattered by him  

now, i sit and hope for something good from DH Smith, I'd still like to see him in legacy.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 20, 2009)

I AM UNDEFEATED!!! I DEMAND BETTER COMPETITION!!*couldn't resist.*


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 20, 2009)

who is that in the first picture


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 20, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Well maybe if he gets knocked to the very bottom he will learn to work with people. I think they should still bring up more of the FCW guys. I hear people like Seamus I think his name was. He could be a possible protege for Finlay.


Like I said man, he's been to the bottom and is still a dick.

As for the win that is Sheamus, I think making him a Finlay protege would fail now because Finlay has this lame gimmick with that damned Hornswoggle. I know he recently cut a promo on Finlay and they say he may be called up soon. 


SilverCross said:


> yea....everything I've heard about him as been disappointing...my hopes for another Hart were shattered by him
> 
> now, i sit and hope for something good from DH Smith, I'd still like to see him in legacy.


Apparently him joining Legacy may happen as he's turned down the change of doing a Second Gen Hart Foundation.

EDIT: That's our future DOuble Double E Champion, Vladimir Kozlov.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 20, 2009)

I need to find out about the other talent they have down there. What's Seamus' style like?


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 20, 2009)

Why the hell would he refuse doing the hart foundation 2.0 gimmick?! He really is asking to be fired isn't he?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 20, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I need to find out about the other talent they have down there. What's Seamus' style like?



Kinda hard to explain, he's a damn good brawler for sure...lemme see if I can pull up some decent footage of his matches for ya.

EDIT: Him vs. Joe Hennig, Mr. Perfect's son. And Shadow!! It has Dusty on commentary

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3sffqI1QTqM[/YOUTUBE]

Part 2

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NM6AWblwlcs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 20, 2009)

yea, thats what i heard, im glad he did too, theres no need for another heart foundation, old groups recreated usually tend to fail in the long run, wouldnt be surprised if hes smart enough to know it (with all the wrestling history in that family...) I just get a feeling he'd fit in with legacy really well.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 20, 2009)

Alright cool.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 20, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXcnUQ9H-fg[/YOUTUBE]

Sheamus in a match with Hennig, Eric Escobar, and Drew McIntyre. I love McIntyre and Hennig is pretty good, but I've not seen enough of Escobar to form a real opinion.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDFnbmpfCDM[/YOUTUBE]

EDIT: EIther way I think DH is one of those guys that'll fail on his own and needs to come in with some kind of group, like Legacy.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 20, 2009)

Man, i wanted a new hart foundation. I miss that faction. Whats DH gonna do in Legacy? Walk around like a carbon copy of Orton and be fodder for all of Orton's opponents?


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 20, 2009)

Not sure what he'd do, but he looks like he'd fit in.
Perhaps him and some other 2nd guys can form another faction to feud with legacy?

anyways, i too, miss the hart foundation, being the huge bret hart fan i am, I'd love to see it back...but a new foundation wouldnt be the same....the hart foundation will never truly return


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 20, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Man, i wanted a new hart foundation. I miss that faction. Whats DH gonna do in Legacy? Walk around like a carbon copy of Orton and be fodder for all of Orton's opponents?


He'd be "The Muscle" (though they had Manu for that)


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 20, 2009)

I really hope if they bring any other Japanese wrestlers up to the main shows, they dont make them a racist stereotype like Kung Fu Naki.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 20, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> EDIT: Him vs. Joe Hennig, Mr. Perfect's son. And Shadow!! It has Dusty on commentary
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3sffqI1QTqM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...






> Sheamus in a match with Hennig, Eric Escobar, and Drew McIntyre. I love McIntyre and Hennig is pretty good, but I've not seen enough of Escobar to form a real opinion.


Escobar was down here at the house show and had a shitty match with Kizarny, though I'd lay all the blame on Kizarny for royally sucking ass.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 20, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I really hope if they bring any other Japanese wrestlers up to the main shows, they dont make them a racist stereotype like Kung Fu Naki.


All Asian wrestlers(except Jimmy Wang Yang) are stereotypes in one way or another. 


Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Escobar was down here at the house show and had a shitty match with Kizarny, though I'd lay all the blame on Kizarny for royally sucking ass.



Kizarny sucks ass

I remember when I saw Ricky Ortiz and Kozlov fight a dark match a year or so ago, the guy behind me was all like "These two are going headline Wrestlemania one day"


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 20, 2009)

Ricky Ortiz? Seriously!?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 20, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Ricky Ortiz? Seriously!?



Yep. he said it in a "back in my day" tone too. Like he was gonna break out and tell stories of watching Haystacks Calhoun and Gorilla Monsoon wrestle back in 1921 or some shit


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 20, 2009)

My god...Ortiz has some talent but he hasn't developed much. Sure he does a lot of shoulder charging, but why don't they use his football training to factor in moves. Shoulder charge into a bulldog or something. He doesn't use enough throws really.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 20, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> My god...Ortiz has some talent but he hasn't developed much. Sure he does a lot of shoulder charging, but why don't they use his football training to factor in moves. Shoulder charge into a bulldog or something. He doesn't use enough throws really.



Tis sad, cuz then he was using some Snuka reject gimmick, so he only did three moves; shoulder block, two hand chop, standing splash......and he won!!

Gais.....I'm playing Extreme Warfare, and I just stole Angle from TNA


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 20, 2009)

XD!

Sheamus is pretty damn cool, he looks like a true Irish brawler. He has the beard! And that cape is pretty sweet.

I think Ricky could be believable as a wrestler if they turn him into a footballer turned wrestler. Which means he might have to use the spear, as if there are enough wrestlers using that.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 20, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> XD!
> 
> Sheamus is pretty damn cool, he looks like a true Irish brawler. He has the beard! And that cape is pretty sweet.
> 
> I think Ricky could be believable as a wrestler if they turn him into a footballer turned wrestler. Which means he might have to use the spear, as if there are enough wrestlers using that.



Sheamus's cape is win. But the fact that he's so fucking pale is even better. Now he has these, like, black stripes on his arms and legs, and he looks like the candy cane monster from AAAHHHH Real Monsters!

Ortiz could always use the Alabama Slama, that looks kinda footballish.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah, he really does look Irish though. The Irish are known for not being the best tanners. 

Ricky needs an overhaul. He is just so lame, I can't even figure out if he's black or hispanic.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 20, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Yeah, he really does look Irish though. The Irish are known for not being the best tanners.
> 
> Ricky needs an overhaul. He is just so lame, I can't even figure out if he's black or hispanic.



Im black, and I damn sure ain't claimin his fail ass as a black man.

Don't we have enough with our Viscera's and Consequences Creed's?

You hispanics can have em. It'll balance out the win of having Eddie AND Homicide

EDIT: Why haven't they gone with a football gimmick? The man has NFL, AFL, and XFL ties dammit.


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 20, 2009)

whats wrong with Consequences Creed? his gimmick isn't the best, but hes not bad. I could see him doing some pretty cool stuff eventually, given the right chances.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 20, 2009)

Im only part hispanic, and that part don't wanna claim him. Considering we have lameness of Carlito and his spit in the face of anyone who doesn't want to be cool crap. That makes no sense.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 20, 2009)

SilverCross said:


> whats wrong with Consequences Creed? his gimmick isn't the best, but hes not bad. I could see him doing some pretty cool stuff eventually, given the right chances.



I just hate when black wrestler have to do all that damn jumping around and James Brown splits to get over. It irks me Booker does it(and he;s one of my fav wrestlers) it irks me when JTG does it, it irks me when Creed does it, and it makes me so enraged when Killings does it.

EDIT: Carlito's kinda good. Now if you wanna go hispanic fail, look up Giant Gonzales.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 20, 2009)

I also find the Consequences Creed and Cryme Tyme gimmicks to be extremely racist. R Truth not so much cause he isn't as over the top as cryme tyme is with the grills and flava flav act.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 20, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I also find the Consequences Creed and Cryme Tyme gimmicks to be extremely racist. R Truth not so much cause he isn't as over the top as cryme tyme is with the grills and flava flav act.



Sad thing is, 99.9 percent of gimmicks are link to racism or stereotypes to some degree. Hell, even Eddie had to force a more "Latin" accent for his gimmick.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 20, 2009)

I believe it. Chavo doesn't really sound all that latin, he sounds pretty Americanized. Ive been around Mexicans most of my life and they usually have a thicker accent. And the poncho he wears I find offensive. I take offense to beer money inc as well since at least one of those guys is canadian. Everyone knows Canadian's don't pass well for rednecks. That's their gimmick right? Drunk rednecks?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 20, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Why the hell would he refuse doing the hart foundation 2.0 gimmick?! He really is asking to be fired isn't he?



Well supposedly, he shitted on Nattie and TJ, by going to the creative team, and pitching an idea for him to join Legacy. Now, he has backstage heat, and both Nattie and TJ are on the main roster....and he isnt. That's what he gets for shitting on his own fam...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 20, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I believe it. Chavo doesn't really sound all that latin, he sounds pretty Americanized. Ive been around Mexicans most of my life and they usually have a thicker accent. And the poncho he wears I find offensive. I take offense to beer money inc as well since at least one of those guys is canadian. Everyone knows Canadian's don't pass well for rednecks. That's their gimmick right? Drunk rednecks?



Look on the brightside, Chavo could be wearing a giant ass sombero or bring a bag of oranges to the ring

Beer Money is suppose to a redneck(Storm) and his enabling rich friend(Roode). Here's another little tidbit; Mr. Perfect Curt Hennig once tried to pass as a redneck.

I've never heard Eddie speak out of gimmick, but I'm sure it's close to how Chavo speaks(as he's the only one in the family who doesn't talk like that. But then again, his dad and Hector are a lot older than Eddie was.)


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 20, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I also find the Consequences Creed and Cryme Tyme gimmicks to be extremely racist. *R Truth not so much cause he isn't as over the top as cryme tyme is with the grills and flava flav act.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> R Truth has crazy braids, and comes down to the ring rapping his ass off. And then, he proceeds to start break dancing in the middle of the ring. Man, if that aint a black stereotype, then I dont know what is.


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 20, 2009)

I cant stand the cryme tyme gimmick......


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 20, 2009)

Ah thanks for clearing that up. Jesse and Festus arent as much of a redneck more a hilly billy, of mice and men deal with festus being mentally retarded and what not. 

Super Crazy he looked pretty damn racist last time he was on the WWE before leaving. Only way they could of made em more racist is if they had mustaches like Hernandez does. That thing is like a stereotypical mexican mustache.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 20, 2009)

I just don't find R truth as offensive. Flava Flav is as racist as you can get. Do black people even claim him?

I missed that part of Super Crazy, though I am borrowing my cousin's SvR07 game, he looks more respectable there. Im hardly even mexican and yet I take offense to the use of ponchos and bandannas tied around the head. Im shocked that Chavo isn't a chollo as well.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 20, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I just don't find R truth as offensive. Flava Flav is as racist as you can get. Do black people even claim him?
> 
> I missed that part of Super Crazy, though I am borrowing my cousin's SvR07 game, he looks more respectable there. Im hardly even mexican and yet I take offense to the use of ponchos and bandannas tied around the head. Im shocked that Chavo isn't a chollo as well.



*Saddest Thing On Earth:* Flavor Flav(he hates Flava) gained fame as the hype man for Public Enemy, a pro black pro thought rap group.

As for the Mexicools.......he, Juvi and Psicosis(who were respectable luchadores in WCW) all came to the ring riding tricked out Juan Deere(get it? Get it??!?!) lawnmowers.

Yep.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 20, 2009)

Racist humor is still acceptable in the WWE!


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 20, 2009)

juvi ._. that names makes me miss WCW more....


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 20, 2009)

SilverCross said:


> juvi ._. that names makes me miss WCW more....



I'm gonna scan youtube tomorrow to see if I can find a Juvi vs. Ultimo match


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 20, 2009)

so predictions for smackdown, more edge posturing, and telling people they were wrong wrong wrong wrong wrong WRONG!!! Though Raw was pretty funny when John Cena thought about what Vickie and Edge do. "I just threw up in my mouth a little."


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 20, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> so predictions for smackdown, more edge posturing, and telling people they were wrong wrong wrong wrong wrong WRONG!!! Though Raw was pretty funny when John Cena thought about what Vickie and Edge do. "I just threw up in my mouth a little."



My prediction for SD!? I have no predictions!!

Shelton vs. MVP is all I need:ho


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 20, 2009)

Nuff said. But you know...we will still have to hear from Edge's protector. JOY!!!


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 20, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Racist humor is still acceptable in *professional wrestling*!


Fixed.





> I've never heard Eddie speak out of gimmick, but I'm sure it's close to how Chavo speaks(as he's the only one in the family who doesn't talk like that. But then again, his dad and Hector are a lot older than Eddie was.)


IIRC, Eddy talked like that in real life, too. Though, no one really mentions his accent when they've talked to him outside of the business like Jericho in his book, so he may not have used it.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 20, 2009)

I like all the racist stereotypes


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 20, 2009)

Just watched Smackdown on YouTube. Carlito and Primo own.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 20, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> IIRC, Eddy talked like that in real life, too. Though, no one really mentions his accent when they've talked to him outside of the business like Jericho in his book, so he may not have used it.



I read an interview he did with Mike Mooneyham where Mike mentions that he doesn't talk like he does in gimmick and they have a little convo about it. I'll see if I can find a link.



Perverted King said:


> Just watched Smackdown on YouTube. Carlito and Primo own.



Carlito'd have a World title by now if he knew how to captilize on being hot.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't see how Consequence Creed is a stereotype. He's just Apollo Creed but wrestling form.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 20, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> I don't see how Consequence Creed is a stereotype. He's just Apollo Creed but wrestling form.



Before he got the Apollo gimmick with the trunks and shit, he was hopping around the ring and doing James Brown splits and shit.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 20, 2009)

lol. That punch combo into the split had me rolling.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 20, 2009)

I think the problem is that people do not know how to transcend their gimmick.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 20, 2009)

Kaze said:


> I think the problem is that people do not know how to transcend their gimmick.



Explain.


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 20, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> I don't see how Consequence Creed is a stereotype. He's just Apollo Creed but wrestling form.



probably part of the reason i first started liking him.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 20, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> I don't see how Consequence Creed is a stereotype. He's just Apollo Creed but wrestling form.


Don't forget Consequences seemingly only has maybe a 1/4th of the charisma Apollo had...


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 20, 2009)

They released Goldman. In the Universe where we push bland guys like the Orton clones, Vladimir "I can't take snake eyes" Kozlov and Swaggah... let's release the guy who has a personality that is perfect for the "sports entertainment" world. Fuck em.

Now for the good news. March 21st. ROH TV. And if you don't have HD Net and you don't current watch ROH... Youtube it.


----------



## Sarun (Feb 20, 2009)

Matt vs Jeff at WM would be good.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 20, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> They released Goldman. In the Universe where we push bland guys like the Orton clones, Vladimir "I can't take snake eyes" Kozlov and Swaggah... let's release the guy who has a personality that is perfect for the "sports entertainment" world. Fuck em.
> 
> Now for the good news. March 21st. ROH TV. And if you don't have HD Net and you don't current watch ROH... Youtube it.



But.....without Scotty.....who will commentate FCW with Josh Matthews?


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 20, 2009)

A wrestling nerd and a funny guy with a personality. GETOUTTAHERRRRRRRE!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 20, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> A wrestling nerd and a funny guy with a personality. GETOUTTAHERRRRRRRE!



Todd Grisham is not funny

Matthew and Striker is a win idea though.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 20, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Todd Grisham is not funny
> 
> Matthew and Striker is a win idea though.



I meant Josh for the nerd. Although it would be awesome to have him and Stryker together.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 20, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> I meant Josh for the nerd. Although it would be awesome to have him and Stryker together.



Oh. *Re-read's* Oh! I get it nao!!!

And please, can we stop with Jeff Hardy now? Please WWE? I don't ask much but can we please just get rid of him?


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 20, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Don't forget Consequences seemingly only has maybe a 1/4th of the charisma Apollo had...



bah, I'd say give him a bit of time, he hasn't really been given the chance to show much, other then work in the ring..



Chaos Ghost said:


> Oh. *Re-read's* Oh! I get it nao!!!
> 
> And please, can we stop with Jeff Hardy now? Please WWE? I don't ask much but can we please just get rid of him?



whats wrong with Jeff? i usually love his matches o.o


----------



## konohakartel (Feb 20, 2009)

Yea Jeff is a good performer.

He doesnt work as hard as he used to mostly because he is getting old and his crazy stunts make the other guys look bad. I mean you cant have the over underdog make the guys being forced down your throat look bad.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 20, 2009)

SilverCross said:


> bah, I'd say give him a bit of time, he hasn't really been given the chance to show much, other then work in the ring..
> 
> 
> 
> whats wrong with Jeff? i usually love his matches o.o



He's a boring spotmonkey who's only over because of the stupid nine year old girls and the marks that love him for whatever reason. His ring work has always been pathetic and it kills me that Matt(someone with some actual talent) is stuck as the "other" brother. Damn shame.


----------



## konohakartel (Feb 20, 2009)

omg Carlito and Primo are so fuckin funny

love it when they start kickin the spanish


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 20, 2009)

konohakartel said:


> omg Carlito and Primo are so fuckin funny
> 
> love it when they start kickin the spanish



I just hope Carlito doesn't ruin this push like the last one.

And while on the subject, I hope Miz and Morrison win next week. Not so much because I dislike the The Colons, I just feel we need to merge the tag belts since neither are being used properly.


----------



## konohakartel (Feb 20, 2009)

Hey its the WWE if the belts arent on people that have German geneticists wondering what the fuck the americans is on then they arent worthy of tv time.

side note: anyone notice that the most over LAtinos are the ones born stateside?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 20, 2009)

konohakartel said:


> Hey its the WWE if the belts arent on people that have German geneticists wondering what the fuck the americans is on then they arent worthy of tv time.
> 
> side note: anyone notice that the most over LAtinos are the ones born stateside?



Yeah I have noticed that. Probally because they have such a good grasp of English I htink.

Wait, was Konnan born in Mexico or in the states?


----------



## konohakartel (Feb 20, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Yeah I have noticed that. Probally because they have such a good grasp of English I htink.
> 
> Wait, was Konnan born in Mexico or in the states?



Konnan is Cuban....


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 20, 2009)

konohakartel said:


> Konnan is Cuban....



Hmmm, didn't know that. I knew he was trained by Rey Misterio(Sr.) so I just assumed he was Mexican


----------



## konohakartel (Feb 20, 2009)

OMG the irony!!!

JR said Goldman might be having the delete button pressed tonight!!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 20, 2009)

konohakartel said:


> OMG the irony!!!
> 
> JR said Goldman might be having the delete button pressed tonight!!



Yeah. I ed at that. 

I know if Kozlov goes on to face Taker....the streets will run rapid with the blood of the innocence


----------



## konohakartel (Feb 20, 2009)

roflmao..no pyro for Edge


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 20, 2009)

konohakartel said:


> roflmao..no pyro for Edge



I love how he watied.....and waited.....and waited.....and waited.....and waited.....


Has Matt appeared on TV since he betrayed Jeff?


----------



## konohakartel (Feb 20, 2009)

does that answer ur question?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 20, 2009)

konohakartel said:


> does that answer ur question?



Yes....ues it does


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 20, 2009)

DONT TELL ME!! Im still watchin!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 20, 2009)

That was certainly an interesting smackdown. Miz and Morrison prove they have no suave with the ladies, the Colons act jealous and lose their girlfriends, and a pretty good main event.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm posting this for the lulz. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2y4C1yi4PM&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 20, 2009)

The Juice Man said:


> I'm posting this for the lulz.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2y4C1yi4PM&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]



DDP for HOF


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 21, 2009)

So was Goldman released so he could be a commentator in FCW or did they just decide he wasn't their cup of tea?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 21, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> So was Goldman released so he could be a commentator in FCW or did they just decide he wasn't their cup of tea?



I think they cut he hadn't done much(though he had no chances to do anything ggod)


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 21, 2009)

Yeah I know. Mr. I demand better competition is so worthless if you ask me. They could at least give him better ring attire so he doesn't look like a crazy man running around in underwear.

They have too much talent that they don't use. ECW as I see it is the only show that makes use  of their talent well. I consider no Ricky O matches a good thing. Because the Big O sounds so lame and its lame when he does that pose.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 21, 2009)

More DDP goodness 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ifxkchyv7eI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 21, 2009)

Its been said that Goldman was released because Creative *drum roll please*...."didnt have anything for him. And Kevin Dunn was too high on his look anyway.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 21, 2009)

That seems to be their answer for a lot of stuff. I think they could keep the main event story every week, but maybe every other week try a story with one of the under utilized talents. Like Kizarny, I would hate to see him go to waste. Though he should talk in plain english.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 21, 2009)

^Kizarny's gimmick is terrible. He needs a gimmick change as soon as possible. He isnt gonna get over with something like that.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 21, 2009)

Kizarny should turn heel and form the Carnivla of Sinn, a gang of Evil Carny's


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 21, 2009)

The Juice Man said:


> More DDP goodness
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ifxkchyv7eI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



I love JR at the end.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 21, 2009)

Now a heel carny would work. Carnies cant be nice! They're conmen! The carny talk is really stupid.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 21, 2009)

I think the whole carny character is just another case of Vince whacking off to his creative genius.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Feb 21, 2009)

what exactly is a carnie?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 21, 2009)

They run carnivals.


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 21, 2009)

please...stop with the DDP videos...those things are an insult to DDP.....what a terrible way to have used him..


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 21, 2009)

orochimarusama21 said:


> what exactly is a carnie?



Everyone involved in the wrestling business. Course you could say the same thing about strippers, which is why the Wrestler was such an awesome movie.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 21, 2009)

SilverCross said:


> please...stop with the DDP videos...those things are an insult to DDP.....what a terrible way to have used him..


You mean giving the man an over, creative gimmick that mirrored his real life interests? What would you'd rather them do? Build him up to be a main event jobber like in WCW?


RadishMan said:


> Everyone involved in the wrestling business. Course you could say the same thing about strippers, which is why the Wrestler was such an awesome movie.


Very true. I keep hoping Vince will try to play that up to imporove this gimmick.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 21, 2009)

DDP is a stalker in real life?

Plus talking as if DDP wasn't a jobber in the WWE. At least in WCW he had the belt.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 21, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> DDP is a stalker in real life?
> 
> Plus talking as if DDP wasn't a jobber in the WWE. At least in WCW he had the belt.


Was he a stalker? You'd have to ask Kim Page.

I meant the whole "Positivly Page" Yoga Guru thing. And I firmly belive that the only reason he won anything higher than the US title in WCW is because they had to do SOMETHING to keep the main event semi-interesting(and it's not an idea I disagree with either)


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 21, 2009)

Wasn't DDP also friends with the right people in WCW? Not saying he wasn't a talent or anything.



> We can reveal that the former Ring Of Honor champion only got that trial opportunity because the chief talent scout, John Laurinaitis, mistakenly thought he could be the next Jeff Hardy.
> 
> A federation insider told us: “Punk asked what finishing move he should do in the dark match and John asked him to do something like Jeff would.
> 
> “When Punk explained he wasn’t a high-flyer, John commented: 'Isn’t that what all you Ring Of Honor guys do?'”



Ah Johnny Ace...


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 21, 2009)

yea...cause the fact that DDP was over at WCW had nothing to do with his championship.......the peoples champ was pretty popular (no, i dont mean the rock...WCW had ddp..)


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 21, 2009)

So if Miz and Morrison get the other tag belts, does this mean they will be unified? Due to the fact the tag division is a husk of its former self.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 21, 2009)

They might as well unify them or trash them.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 21, 2009)

They have like 3 or 4 legit tag teams. And Miz and Morrison are the ones who stand out most.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 22, 2009)

SilverCross said:


> yea...cause the fact that DDP was over at WCW had nothing to do with his championship.......the peoples champ was pretty popular (no, i dont mean the rock...WCW had ddp..)



DDP can call himself the people's champ all he wants, but at the end of the day, there is only one People's champ...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 22, 2009)

And that is?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 22, 2009)

SilverCross said:


> yea...cause the fact that DDP was over at WCW had nothing to do with his championship.......the peoples champ was pretty popular (no, i dont mean the rock...WCW had ddp..)



As I said He only got pushed because they had to keep the ME scene fresh. Yeah he was people's champ.....because the people were tired of Hogan and nWo and Flair and the same old main eventers from the E..er...F.



RadishMan said:


> They might as well unify them or trash them.



Indeed. Do they like they with the IC and WHC, unify them until a tag team division becomes relevent again.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 22, 2009)

Rock's Toronto promo > DDP's career


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 22, 2009)

Oh! The Rock*had a idiot moment*

One could say the Colon's are the second most relevant tag team, but ya gotta admit Miz and Morrison are kings of dirt pool!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 22, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> They might as well unify them or trash them.



While they're at it, why dont they just trash the IC and US titles as well. Im sure they wouldn't mind....

And speaking of DDP, someone said something asking Kimberly if he really was a stalker. Did something happen between them? Also.....

What is Vinnie Mac's beef with Savage? I always wondered why V Mac had a grudge againts him?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 22, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> While they're at it, why dont they just trash the IC and US titles as well. Im sure they wouldn't mind....
> 
> And speaking of DDP, someone said something asking Kimberly if he really was a stalker. Did something happen between them? Also.....
> 
> What is Vinnie Mac's beef with Savage? I always wondered why V Mac had a grudge againts him?



Naw, it was just a baseless joke on my part

As for the Savage/Vince beef....I have no clue to be perfectly honest.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 22, 2009)

Supposedly something happened between Savage and a young Stephanie. Only a rumor regarding his Slim Jim though. But a Savage DVD is coming out, so either Vince doesn't care or simply sees the money.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 22, 2009)

But doesn't Vince get a beef with most people who don't see things his way? I heard he didn't want Hogan at any Road to Wrestlemania events cause of that celebrity championship wrestling.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 22, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Supposedly something happened between Savage and a young Stephanie. Only a rumor regarding his Slim Jim though. But a Savage DVD is coming out, so either Vince doesn't care or simply sees the money.





I want that Savage DVD.

I actually wanna see Vince make a DVD of a person just to slander them. It'd be win


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 22, 2009)

I imagine after Vince is gone there will be a dvd pointing out all the controversies.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 22, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> But doesn't Vince get a beef with most people who don't see things his way? I heard he didn't want Hogan at any Road to Wrestlemania events cause of that celebrity championship wrestling.



I heard that too, but then I also heard he wants Hogan involved. I feel he should be involed, despite the fact that I hate him. \

Becuase of this he'll prolly fight Jericho


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 22, 2009)

More than likely if it isnt the bionic redneck kickin Jericho's pompous ass.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 22, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> As I said He only got pushed because they had to keep the ME scene fresh. Yeah he was people's champ.....because the people were tired of Hogan and nWo and Flair and the same old main eventers from the E..er...F.


Technically, the NWO had already died by the time DDP won the WCW Heavyweight Title since he won it after Hogan and Flair had done the double-turn in that awful First Blood Cage match from Uncensored '99.



> I actually wanna see Vince make a DVD of a person just to slander them. It'd be win


He already has, it was Warrior's DVD.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 22, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Technically, the NWO had already died by the time DDP won the WCW Heavyweight Title since he won it after Hogan and Flair had done the double-turn in that awful First Blood Cage match from Uncensored '99.



Don't mean the audience wasn't tired of it. And stop ruining my arguements with logic and stats dammit!!

EDIT: OOOOOOOHHH SN-AP!!!! I must see this Warrior DVD.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey now, I wasn't ruining your argument.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 22, 2009)

Obviously, there is still some bad blood between Vince and Ultimate Warrior. The name of the DVD says it all, really. It's called "The self destruction of the Ultimate Warrior". Nuff said!


----------



## konohakartel (Feb 22, 2009)

damn i wanted to be the one to mention Warriors DVD..

although the Warrior did supply a lot of ammo... i mean just look up his promos.


rumor is that his wife is gonna write a tell all book as well.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 22, 2009)

There is word circulating that he is also a racist.


----------



## konohakartel (Feb 22, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> There is word circulating that he is also a racist.



Rumor has it that he is easy to make fun of..

R.O.B


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 22, 2009)

I wanna see a shoot debate between Warrior and Iron Shiek. 


Moving to an odd topic, why is Jonathan Coachman so good on Sportscenter and ESPNews, yet he was stiff and lame in the E?(to me anyway)


----------



## konohakartel (Feb 22, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I wanna see a shot debate between Warrior and Iron Shiek.
> 
> 
> Moving to an odd topic, why is Jonathan Coachman so good on Sportscenter and ESPNews, yet he was stiff and lame in the E?(to me anyway)



because he knows what he is talking about and doesnt get punished??


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 22, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I wanna see a shot debate between Warrior and Iron Shiek.
> 
> 
> Moving to an odd topic, why is Jonathan Coachman so good on Sportscenter and ESPNews, yet he was stiff and lame in the E?(to me anyway)



Coach was never a "Prowrestling" kind of guy. He was always a Sports man. Supposedly, he was a really good b ball player back in the day, and won a few awards for it. I guess thats why.


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm not sure why yall started comparing the Rock to DDP...that was never any part of waht i said....The Rock was great..but he wasn't the first and only peoples champ, many people have carried that title....


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 22, 2009)

No one since him though. 

Colt did more in last night's PWG show then the whole time in WWE Developmental. Gotta love it...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 22, 2009)

SilverCross said:


> I'm not sure why yall started comparing the Rock to DDP...that was never any part of waht i said....The Rock was great..but he wasn't the first and only peoples champ, many people have carried that title....



Just like there have been other Nature Boys and Kings. But Ric Flair is still THE Nature Boy and Jerry Lawler is still THE King(not to say he was the most well known or best one to call himself king, but is most reconized as king since peeps like Harley Race, Booker, Savage and others haven't used it that long)


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 22, 2009)

yea...but they used those as part of there name....the title of The Peoples Champ was given to guys. There hasn't been another because on ones been in a position to get that title...and they bought out there biggest competition.....TNA has no one to give such a title too....


----------



## konohakartel (Feb 22, 2009)

SilverCross said:


> yea...but they used those as part of there name....the title of The Peoples Champ was given to guys. There hasn't been another because on ones been in a position to get that title...and they bought out there biggest competition.....TNA has no one to give such a title too....



theyd have to git a people first...


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 22, 2009)

Who do you guys think will be better in the future John Morrison or Evan Bourne?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 22, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Who do you guys think will be better in the future John Morrison or Evan Bourne?



I can definitly see Morrison in the main event scene, more than Bourne. Morrison has the gimmick, the right look. For some strange reason, I get the idea that Vince only see Bourne as a upper mid-card kind of guy. Morrison will definitly get a world title before Bourne, thats not even debatable. I like Bourne alot, but Morrison is probably more Main event bound than Bourne.


----------



## konohakartel (Feb 22, 2009)

Well Morrison has the look. he has the physique and while not as beefed up as the guys that make vince orgasm he has the best definition which compensates. WE have also seen more of Morrisons character come thru whereas Bourne is still a blank slate.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 22, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Who do you guys think will be better in the future John Morrison or Evan Bourne?



Morrison. He already has a "world title" to his credit


----------



## konohakartel (Feb 22, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Morrison. He already has a "world title" to his credit



yea that tag title sure does look good on that resume.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 22, 2009)

konohakartel said:


> yea that tag title sure does look good on that resume.



Lol. Gotta love the lack of respect for the ECW title.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 22, 2009)

Both suck on the mic. Morrison has the look and despite Miz being better in every way... Morrison is going to get the push when they split. Hopefully Bourne sticks around like Punk unlike a lot of the indy guys they've brought up.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 22, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Both suck on the mic. Morrison has the look and despite Miz being better in every way... Morrison is going to get the push when they split. Hopefully Bourne sticks around like Punk unlike a lot of the indy guys they've brought up.



Well Bourne's had more success from jump street(not in the way of gold, but in the way of popularity) than most other indy guys they've brought up, the exception being Punk.

I just heard the possibilty of Natalya vs. Trish at Mania. This would be epic to say the least.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 22, 2009)

Morrison was also Intercontinental champion. Albeit under the Johnny Nitro name, but its still the same act. So once he gets a world title, he will be triple crown. A triple crown champion, you can believe in!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 22, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Morrison was also Intercontinental champion. Albeit under the Johnny Nitro name, but its still the same act. So once he gets a world title, he will be triple crown. A triple crown champion, you can believe in!



I think the day he won the ECW belt was the day it offically became the third mid-card title.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 22, 2009)

I think the problem is Morrison isn't being pushed enough. Sure he embarrasses other tag teams, but when was the last time he got a good singles match?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 22, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I think the problem is Morrison isn't being pushed enough. Sure he embarrasses other tag teams, but when was the last time he got a good singles match?



You know, I see Morrison the way Vince see's Christian; an upper mid-carder at best.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 22, 2009)

I consider him someone with potential to be honest.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 23, 2009)

Last I heard Trish wanted the Glamazon.

Either way wouldn't be bad.

...

And I'm sure a wrestling match would be good too!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 23, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Last I heard Trish wanted the Glamazon.
> 
> Either way wouldn't be bad.
> 
> ...





I'm re-reading and this appears to be a blog done by Nattie, saying that she would love to face Trish at Mania. As you said though, either would be pretty win.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 23, 2009)

I asked who do you think will be better not who would be more successful


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 23, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> I asked who do you think will be better not who would be more successful



Oh. Then Bourne hands down. Sure he's stricly a high flyer, but Morrison is kinda bland to be honest. Miz is where the money is.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 23, 2009)

I think Morrison will be better in the long run unless Bourne has some kind of Orton in 2007-ish epiphany. Morrison and Bourne are both really blah on the mic, but John's showing that he's getting somewhat better while Bourne's just bland as toast.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 23, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Morrison. He already has a "world title" to his credit





konohakartel said:


> yea that tag title sure does look good on that resume.



looooool


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 23, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I think Morrison will be better in the long run unless Bourne has some kind of Orton in 2007-ish epiphany. Morrison and Bourne are both really blah on the mic, but John's showing that he's getting somewhat better while Bourne's just bland as toast.



Meh, but when your a high flyer you don't get asked to do alot on the mic. 
(Unless your being asked why a certain 280+ pounder is kicking you ass for no clear reason)


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 23, 2009)

True, but as an all-arounder goes, Morrison will more than likely be better. As far as just in-ring is concerned, it's a lot more closer, but I'd still give it to Morrison unless he gets lazy while Bourne keeps on developing.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 23, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> True, but as an all-arounder goes, Morrison will more than likely be better. As far as just in-ring is concerned, it's a lot more closer, but I'd still give it to Morrison unless he gets lazy while Bourne keeps on developing.



Say, does he still dust off his breakdance leg drop?

If he doesn't he should:ho


----------



## konohakartel (Feb 23, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Say, does he still dust off his breakdance leg drop?
> 
> If he doesn't he should:ho



yea he really needs to get a moveset that says morrison.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 23, 2009)

Dammit man. I'm watching the build up and match of Cena-Taker in 2003, and it's hard to tell that this Cena and the Cena I see on RAW week after week are the same people. 


He just told Taker:"I'll walk away with yo bike and you can suck my tailpipe"


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 23, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Say, does he still dust off his breakdance leg drop?
> 
> If he doesn't he should:ho


Yeah, it's still awesome, too. 

That move is goofy as shit, but it just works for the guy.


----------



## Broleta (Feb 23, 2009)

MITB qualifier tonight:
CM Punk vs. John Morrison vs. The Miz

I'm rooting for Morrison! Bring back IC title matches at Wrestlemania!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 23, 2009)

Broleta said:


> MITB qualifier tonight:
> CM Punk vs. John Morrison vs. The Miz
> 
> I'm rooting for Morrison! Bring back IC title matches at Wrestlemania!



I want Miz in it. All Morrison would contribute is a moonsault while holding a ladder and barely hit despite how damn long the ladder is.


----------



## konohakartel (Feb 23, 2009)

wow Manu just got released..there goes second generation wild samoans.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 23, 2009)

konohakartel said:


> wow Manu just got released..there goes second generation wild samoans.



Why'd they have to release him? Couldnt they have sent him to FCW to dominate down their?


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 23, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Dammit man. I'm watching the build up and match of Cena-Taker in 2003, and it's hard to tell that this Cena and the Cena I see on RAW week after week are the same people.
> 
> 
> He just told Taker:"I'll walk away with yo bike and you can suck my tailpipe"



That was back when Cena was an awesome character before he became the Captain America persona we see today.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 23, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Why'd they have to release him? Couldnt they have sent him to FCW to dominate down their?



Fat greasy fucks don't work well in WWE.

The only reason it works for Mark Henry is because he used to be in the olympics. Manu is just fat because he doesn't believe in self control.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 23, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Fat greasy fucks don't work well in WWE.
> 
> The only reason it works for Mark Henry is because he used to be in the olympics. Manu is just fat because he doesn't believe in self control.



No, Manu is "fat" because he comes from a race and family of mostly big people.

And no matter how fat he is, he still did better moonsaults than Jeff Hardy


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 23, 2009)

Well damn...so his sole job was just to fail to become part of the Legacy and disappear eh? Good job creative!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 23, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Well damn...so his sole job was just to fail to become part of the Legacy and disappear eh? Good job creative!



Yeah, only real reason he was brought up was to fill Ted's void while he shot the movie. They know Cody can't make it alone so they stuck antoehr multi-gen guy with him. People on the other forum I'm on are saying Manu was worse than Kozlov and calling him sloppy, despite the fact that all of his wrestling family(save for The Rock who's mixed) are big dudes.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 23, 2009)

That was pitiful. Jamie Noble got clobbered by Knox this time, and broke the record from last week. Jamie has become a jabroni.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 23, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> That was pitiful. Jamie Noble got clobbered by Knox this time, and broke the record from last week. Jamie has become a jabroni.



Come come now! He's just going through his lovable jobber stage.......again......>__<

And you know, you can have you Brets and Owens and even your Flairs and HBKs, but for my money, that man right there is best wrestler ever. Not to say I don't like those other guys, but Steamboat is just so

Say, did he and Hennig ever work with each other?

EDIT: And he has a version of Ultimo's theme music

EDIT 2: It's so sad to see how good Stemaboat looks compared to, say, a Greg Valentine.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 23, 2009)

They're definitely doing this Jericho gets his ass kicked by a legend story.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 23, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> They're definitely doing this Jericho gets his ass kicked by a legend story.



Only question now is who's gonna do said ass whooping.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 23, 2009)

Im thinkin since its road to wrestlemania...there could only be one person. The Texas Rattlesnake!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 23, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Im thinkin since its road to wrestlemania...there could only be one person. The Texas Rattlesnake!



Yeah I think so too.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 23, 2009)

I really really hope this Vickie as Raw GM doesn't last long a double wham of Vickie is...too much...and this match wont last long. Its Chavo!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 23, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I really really hope this Vickie as Raw GM doesn't last long a double wham of Vickie is...too much...and this match wont last long. Its Chavo!



Damn.


Chavo didn't do his dance


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 23, 2009)

I refuse to accept Kozlov Vs. Taker. It better be HBK.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 23, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I refuse to accept Kozlov Vs. Taker. It better be HBK.



I don't think the E hates us that much.


Or do they


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 23, 2009)

I hope they dont. Kozlov can do very little to make it a wrestlemania Taker match. The Taker Vs matches are essential to the popularity of Wrestlemania.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 23, 2009)

Oh shit son.


Epic Sledgehammer fight is about to go down!!!

Shit


Just


Got


REAL!!!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 23, 2009)

And they both throw em down but I dont trust RKO. He has another somewhere.

Edit: Other way around!


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 23, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I hope they dont. Kozlov can do very little to make it a wrestlemania Taker match. The Taker Vs matches are essential to the popularity of Wrestlemania.




Eh, they only started focusing on it at WM 17 when he beat Hunter. And really though, you can count the number of *good* Taker WM matches on one hand.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 23, 2009)

Well the idea is the match is synonymous with Wrestlemania...you can't just have anyone be in the match they gotta stand out, and Kozlov still just seems like a lunatic.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 23, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Eh, they only started focusing on it at WM 17 when he beat Hunter. And really though, you can count the number of *good* Taker WM matches on one hand.



I challenge this theory

Taker vs. HHH
Taker vs. Diesel
Taker vs. FLair(I liked it)
Taker vs. Orton
Taker vs. Edge/Batista(I don't like teh Tista match that much, but I like the Edge match and others don't.)
Taker vs. Kane I was good.

So yeah six. U BETAA GIT A SECUND HAN TO COUNT FOO!!!!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 23, 2009)

I wonder how much more fail Santino can be...but its funny he was keeping Dolph away from Rosa and Beth. XD, Santino and his women.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 23, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I wonder how much more fail Santino can be...but its funny he was keeping Dolph away from Rosa and Beth. XD, Santino and his women.



I wish Dolph didn't have blonde hair. That way he'd be easier to tolerate.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 24, 2009)

He looks like he should be in a stable with Miz and Morrison, the cult of celebrity.

I find it funny in FCW they call Rose, the girl from Mexico, when she is Puerto Rican


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 24, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Well the idea is the match is synonymous with Wrestlemania...you can't just have anyone be in the match they gotta stand out, and Kozlov still just seems like a lunatic.


Yeah, it's synonymous with WM now, but back before the streak started being focused on, he was regularly stinking up the joint(granted, it was more because of the freakshow acts and geezers he tended to get stuck with, but still) with lots of geezers, freaks, and no-name chumps.



Chaos Ghost said:


> I challenge this theory
> 
> Taker vs. HHH
> Taker vs. Diesel
> ...


:rofl

I hated Taker/Diesel. :ho

And Kane/Taker I was like 20 pounds of boring stuffed into a 5 pound bag.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 24, 2009)

Taker's best matches were against the Evolution guys and possibly the recent one with Edge. I really find the original Kane match to be a boring bout. Honestly I'd rather watch the WM20 affair, which gets a lot of unjust hate. It wasn't good, but it wasn't bad either Just a meh encounter. But it was never going to be about the match.

Kozlov/Taker would probably be like Henry/Taker... boring shit. But I'm also not putting any hopes into the Taker/HBK match. I don't want to be disappointed. It'll be good no doubt, but if I have hopes they will be let down. Can't have that.

One more month until ROH on TV~! Aries vs. Am Drag and Tyler vs. Jimmy > WWE Talk in this thread!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 24, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> One more month until ROH on TV~! Aries vs. Am Drag and Tyler vs. Jimmy > WWE Talk in this thread!



What's the use? I can't watch the shit on TV. Be DLing just like before



JarethDallis said:


> He looks like he should be in a stable with Miz and Morrison, the cult of celebrity.
> 
> I find it funny in FCW they call Rose, the girl from Mexico, when she is Puerto Rican



Wasn't the Girl From Mexico really Trent Baretta?

And Shadow, don't you eva show dislike for a Nash match my presence again!!

And I think the first Kane vs. Taker affair was better as far as matches go, but the second one had the "Wow" factor as Taker went back to being the Dead Man.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 24, 2009)

I think I spent more time laughing at all the "Taker: Texas Ranger" jokes me and my friends were cracking when he came out than watching the Kane match. 

And Henry/Taker really shouldn't have sucked because they had two damn good matches on SD before WM, yet they just seemed to put it into Super SLO-MO™ gear and bored everybody to tears.

EDIT:



Chaos Ghost said:


> And Shadow, don't you eva show dislike for a Nash match my presence again!!


But, but, but... it's just so easy to hate on Big Lazy: The Ratings Killer!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 24, 2009)

Then again I got the info of wikipedia but the link pointed towards Rose, I think at least. But I wouldn't put it past them. Latinos do get bunched into the same category.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 24, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I think I spent more time laughing at all the "Taker: Texas Ranger" jokes me and my friends were cracking when he came out than watching the Kane match.
> 
> And Henry/Taker really shouldn't have sucked because they had two damn good matches on SD before WM, yet they just seemed to put it into Super SLO-MO? gear and bored everybody to tears.



The highlight was Taker's Annual Mania Suicide Dive over the casket. Other than that it's all a blur to me.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 24, 2009)

Im thinking this year we will have another brother vs. brother feud.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 24, 2009)

Some asshole on Sherdog thought it'd be nice to post pics of Owen Hart falling to his death in one of the many whiny ass "I hatez WWE becuzz itz fakeiz" threads. What a fucking asshole.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 24, 2009)

That was an accident that shouldn't have happened.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 24, 2009)

You know, I often wonder what the E would've been like if Owen hadn't had his accident.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 24, 2009)

I don't think much would have changed. I honestly don't think he would have been a multi-time champion like many think...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 24, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> I don't think much would have changed. I honestly don't think he would have been a multi-time champion like many think...



Not multi time, but I'm sure the Hart-McMahon relationship would be alot better and he would've gotten at least one or two titles. 

I also heard that Owen was suppose to have "The Game" as his nickname before he died. Just throwing that out their.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 24, 2009)

Oh it would of definitely been better. Brett wouldn't have hated the company as much. He would of still whined about the Montreal Screw Job.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 24, 2009)

Jamie Noble Boy was injured by that klutz Knox.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 24, 2009)

Kaze said:


> Jamie Noble Boy was injured by that klutz Knox.



Oh noes@!!\


ANd you better show Knox some damn respect you. His beard has done things that you can only dream of.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 24, 2009)

Undertaker is a pretty good worker. 90's taker wasn't that great in terms of matches but post that he's had a lot of classics. He's had a ton of great matches in general. In terms of WM he's still had plenty of good ones. All his matches from X-17 onward were really good except for BigShow/A-Train and Mark Henry matches. Just replace those with his bout with Diesel. His bout against Jake wasn't bad either.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 24, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Oh noes@!!\
> 
> 
> ANd you better show Knox some damn respect you. His beard has done things that you can only dream of.



I will forever see him as Snitsky 2.0


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 24, 2009)

Kaze said:


> I will forever see him as Snitsky 2.0



But....Knox has talent......he looks like a mnoster heel instead of some psycho shaved bigfoot thingy.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 24, 2009)

Nope I am still upset that he outlasted Kevin Thorn, Elijah Burke, Ariel, Marcus Korvon, Sylvester Turkay, Muhammad Hussan, D'Lo, and Manu


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 24, 2009)

To be fair, Monty left because of family.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 24, 2009)

Kaze said:


> Nope I am still upset that he outlasted Kevin Thorn, Elijah Burke, Ariel, Marcus Korvon, Sylvester Turkay, Muhammad Hussan, D'Lo, and Manu



Ok let's break these down.

Thorn can't get a good gimmick to save his life.

Burke was the E's fuck-up.

Ariel was getting stale, plus anything she did near the ring you can find on net in those pics with Jewel De' Nyle

Marcus Cor Von left for personal reasons.

Turkay was shit that needed to be done

Hussan got the ax because the E got some heat for the gimmick(damn shame, man should be a Main Eventer by now.)

D' Lo's time has come and gone

and Manu was another fuck up on the E's behalf.

So yeah Manu, Thorn and Burke are better and got axed for stupid reasons, all the others are gone for things that were out of their control. Cept for Turkay. He's gone because he sucked.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 24, 2009)

Well sh-t so much for him feuding with Tyson. This is where the small guys fighting big guys fails. The big guys end up injuring smaller guys by accident.


----------



## TheWon (Feb 24, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> You know, I often wonder what the E would've been like if Owen hadn't had his accident.



I wonder what wrestling would be like if WCW was still around.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 24, 2009)

jodecideion said:


> I wonder what wrestling would be like if WCW was still around.



Either the same or worse to me. Either WCW would've regressed to the point of being what TNA is, or they and WWE would've had so much jumping ship that no one would take them seriously.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 24, 2009)

Hmmm good point. And if ECW didn't fail on their own they would of eventually phased out hardcore all the time and people would still bitch.


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 24, 2009)

meh, WCW was killing itself, from my understanding most the people running it and the network were pretty well trying to kill it off.

As for owen, had that not happened, bret may have been more willing to come back...he was mad with WWF before, but once that happened, it pretty well sealed the deal of keeping him out of their ring.
He has good reason tho...Owen wanted nothing to do with that stunt.......he was forced to do it......


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 24, 2009)

WCW was already complete shit by the time they pulled the plug. It barely cost any money buy the rights to WCW. 



Kaze said:


> Nope I am still upset that he outlasted Kevin Thorn, Elijah Burke, Ariel, Marcus Korvon, Sylvester Turkay, Muhammad Hussan, D'Lo, and Manu



I think Knox is better than half those guys


----------



## konohakartel (Feb 24, 2009)

wow its gonna be charisma vs swagger...

thank u wwe.com

oh and Knox didnt kill noble...noble is just sore according to .com


----------



## Hellion (Feb 24, 2009)

Great FN ECW match


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 24, 2009)

If only Christian could of locked in the killswitch he would of won. But that arm injury prevented it. I so hope Bourne returns next week!


----------



## Hellion (Feb 24, 2009)

I loved how Christian sold the arm injury.  Also loving the new name of his finisher


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 24, 2009)

I like it too. But on the wwe forums people think it sounds more generic than Unprettier.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 24, 2009)

That is retarded.  Unprettier has way to many syllables for a finisher name, and the fact that it sound girly just make it horrible


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 24, 2009)

Kill switch just sounds so brutal if you ask me. And it also implies him turning off the kill switch, since its like the twist of fate, its a knock out move.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 25, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Kill switch just sounds so brutal if you ask me. And it also implies him turning off the kill switch, since its like the twist of fate, its a knock out move.



Good finisher name.

Shoudl've used it for Punk though


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 25, 2009)

True enough since thats the band that does his entrance theme. Its funny how ECW gets better every week. I know why! Limited GM involvement in the story!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 25, 2009)

jodecideion said:


> I wonder what wrestling would be like if WCW was still around.



Does this answer your question....

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTmhVhFlwVo[/YOUTUBE]

And now, for the fallout....


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Cps9Xd7wmw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

This makes the Fingerpoke of Doom, look like Savage vs Steamboat...

Good times indeed, good times!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 25, 2009)

I noticed OVW has a lot of great WWE superstars that came from there, and two less than great performers.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Feb 25, 2009)

so any matches confirmed for wrestlemania? i mean on raw, smackdown or ecw.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 25, 2009)

Not yet its still a touch early. Only thing we know is whoever wins in HBK Vs. Kozlov goes to face taker at WM.


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 25, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Does this answer your question....
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTmhVhFlwVo[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



ya know, i never actually got to see those videos before...lol..wow.


----------



## TheWon (Feb 25, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Does this answer your question....
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTmhVhFlwVo[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Ya good times, but really I was talking about the early years of the NWO. When they had a great story. The rebirth of Sting and rise of Goldberg.
Just some one else to push WWE a little.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 25, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Anybody in particular you looking for? I might be able to highjack some DL links from this wrestling forum I'm on.



Nothing in particular. Though if you come across some Bryan Danielson share da wealth while ya at it


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 25, 2009)

orochimarusama21 said:


> so any matches confirmed for wrestlemania? i mean on raw, smackdown or ecw.



I think it goes without saying HHH/RKO and Cena/Edge will happen. Some are suggesting Big Show involved in the WHC bout. I don't follow any of the WWE shows currently, so I couldn't tell ya.

If Vince truly hated the IWC... he'd do Kozlov/Taker. LOL.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 25, 2009)

Saw last nights ECW. My God Swagger vs Christian was amazing. If that took place on a PPV it would prob have stolen the show. I can't remember the last time a 1 on 1 ECW match had a crowd poppin like that.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 25, 2009)

Now I need to watch the match with all the praise in here.


----------



## konohakartel (Feb 25, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> I think it goes without saying HHH/RKO and Cena/Edge will happen. Some are suggesting Big Show involved in the WHC bout. I don't follow any of the WWE shows currently, so I couldn't tell ya.
> 
> If Vince truly hated the IWC... he'd do Kozlov/Taker. LOL.



its funny that the IWC has been the cause of a lot of wat its complainin about..


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 25, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> I think it goes without saying HHH/RKO and Cena/Edge will happen. Some are suggesting Big Show involved in the WHC bout. I don't follow any of the WWE shows currently, so I couldn't tell ya.
> 
> If Vince truly hated the IWC... he'd do Kozlov/Taker. LOL.



No, If Vince truly hated the IWC he'd have Kozlov beating Taker. 

And I hope show gets something important this year


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 25, 2009)

Althought all the participants for the MITB match havent been anounced yet, I'm gonna come out and say my prediction that MVP will indeed be in the match....and he will win!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 25, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Althought all the participants for the MITB match havent been anounced yet, I'm gonna come out and say my prediction that MVP will indeed be in the match....and he will win!



I hope Punk loses his belt before then so we can have an IC title match.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 25, 2009)

He might, from what I hear he came close last year.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 25, 2009)

Guys, I just bought an Undertaker 59Fifty from WWE.com


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm surprised Punk won that MITB match. I really thought we were gonna see an IC this time at WM. Maybe Tag Team Unification at WM? 


I think MVP will win the MITB too.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 26, 2009)

My MITB dark horse? 

Kofi Kingston.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 26, 2009)

It's amusing how people think Matt is this bastard for attacking his brother twice. Though as it seems in reality the two are still as close as ever. Marks cant seperate reality from fiction.


----------



## Broleta (Feb 26, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> It's amusing how people think Matt is this bastard for attacking his brother twice. Though as it seems in reality the two are still as close as ever. Marks cant seperate reality from fiction.



Did you see his myspace after the Royal Rumble? Flooded with comments like

I H8 U MATT UTURN ON UR BROTHER MY KIDS R CRYING CAUSE OF U MATT Y WOULD U DO THAT TO UR OWN FLESH N BLOOD!!!!

I lol'd


----------



## konohakartel (Feb 26, 2009)

Well Matts trying to get his character over but its kinda hard when people know u live together.

Theyre as close as it comes and both are just trying to make it work. Hell MAtt only Blogs on Universe and is always in character trying to be an ass.


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 26, 2009)

i dont see any reason to laugh at those that are upset.......if people were that upset that means matt was doing his job right.
it also means they think wrestling is all real.....with out these people, wrestling would have failed years ago. 

honestly, i enjoyed wrestling more when i was a kid and didnt realize it was all fake....


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm pretty sure everyone knows it is fake.


----------



## Broleta (Feb 26, 2009)

SilverCross said:


> i dont see any reason to laugh at those that are upset.......if people were that upset that means matt was doing his job right.


Eh, I need a reason to be amused? It's not like I was ripping on them or anything, it just genuinely made me laugh. Adults actually getting pissed off at his character so much that they say shit like that on his personal myspace is a bit extreme IMO. It's not like the WWE cover up that their show is scripted, they constantly remind their audience that everything is just entertainment, I have no idea how these adults could think that it's not.



SilverCross said:


> it also means they think wrestling is all real.....with out these people, wrestling would have failed years ago.


Doubtful, wrestling in general got a lot more popular when the WWF and WCW admitted it was entertainment and not "real". There's a segment with Vince from around that time where he talks about not insulting the audience's intelligence anymore, which was basically the start of the more entertainment and over the top storyline era.


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 26, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> I'm pretty sure everyone knows it is fake.



if there making comments like that, obviously they dont.


and then dont forget young kids, who just dont know any better.
parents may just be some crazy over protective people upset there kids are mad? who knows. 

a normal person who knows its fake wouldnt make such comments tho.


then again, for all anyone knows, that could be set up comments to add realism to it....


----------



## Jimin (Feb 26, 2009)

Is Maryse still a heel? Is Michelle a heel?


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 26, 2009)

SilverCross said:


> if there making comments like that, obviously they dont.
> 
> 
> and then dont forget young kids, who just dont know any better.
> ...


Yeah they could. It's not rare to jokingly pretend it is real. You've never heckled a wrestler before?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 26, 2009)

Watching people heckle wrestlers is funny as hell when the wrestler keeps escalating it just to fuck with 'em. Chavo seemingly does it all the time when SD rolls through down here and dammit, I love him for it.


----------



## Broleta (Feb 26, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Watching people heckle wrestlers is funny as hell when the wrestler keeps escalating it just to fuck with 'em. Chavo seemingly does it all the time when SD rolls through down here and dammit, I love him for it.



Jericho doesn't even have to try anymore, just look:



Edit- FUCK YEAH 3000 posts!


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 26, 2009)

anyone else watching TNA, kinda odd this week o.O


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 26, 2009)

All I know is, I just watch for Velvet Sky.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 26, 2009)

I youtube for Velvet. It's less of a hassle that way...


----------



## konohakartel (Feb 26, 2009)

u kno wat suxx?? the overall Arc is getting fucked up.

Instead of the young guys getting the rub its all internal squabbling..so the WWE guys are still d focus while the TNA guys are barely even seen. They practically dropped d angle already...theres no warfare.

its like NWO but going like 6 times faster


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 26, 2009)

Ah here we go the best part of TNA, Motorcity Machine Guns. Probably the most talented athletes they have. As for Consequences Creed, in the words of John Morrison, that nappy hair is disgusting.


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 26, 2009)

actually, its all pretty well going as i expected....Sting never did act like a member of MEM, and it looks like something along those lines will change soon.

as for front line, of the main group of them...2 of them are dealing with the machineguns, and 2 were out for awhile, and recently returned.
AJ, who is going after booker right now.
Joe, going after Steiner.

*edit*
wow..just minutes after i post... >.>


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 26, 2009)

TNA was created as a vanity promotion for Jarret. The new guys were never meant to be given the spotlight. I thought this was common knowledge at this point. 

Also... the 6th ROH show will feature Tyler Black vs. American Dragon.

Wrestlemania... no longer matters.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 27, 2009)

Broleta said:


> Jericho doesn't even have to try anymore, just look:
> 
> 
> 
> Edit- FUCK YEAH 3000 posts!



This proves that Jericho is doing a great job as a heel. Acording to the King, Vinnie Mac got a pretty good laugh outta this. Somehow, I doubt those fans would have tried that on Orton, knowing his history.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 27, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> This proves that Jericho is doing a great job as a heel. Acording to the King, Vinnie Mac got a pretty good laugh outta this. Somehow, I doubt those fans would have tried that on Orton, knowing his history.



I have a sneaky feeling we might see some sort Lawler vs. Jericho thing as build up for Mania


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 27, 2009)

Orton would of RKO'd them!


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 27, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I have a sneaky feeling we might see some sort Lawler vs. Jericho thing as build up for Mania



I doubt it. Lawler fights to often on RAW.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 27, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> I doubt it. Lawler fights to often on RAW.



That's what I mean, like after Jericho disses another Legend Lawler will challenge him to match on RAW to stretch Y2J v. Legends feud.

I heard Sgt. Slaughter might the next one Jericho has a controntation with.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 27, 2009)

oh I misread what you said. I dont know bout Slaughter he was released not to long ago.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 27, 2009)

Look how Manu use to look, 3


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 27, 2009)

That opening tag for TNA was pretty fun. The 2nd one not so much. I even watched the ladder match, too bad it was rather short. Didn't bother with the rest of TNA. Dunno how you guys do it without a fast forward option.


----------



## SilverCross (Feb 27, 2009)

yea, the ladder match was disappointing due to being so short...

the talk before the knockouts match wasnt to good either.

other then that, i liked this weeks TNA.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 27, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> oh I misread what you said. I dont know bout Slaughter he was released not to long ago.



Yeah, Mike Mooneyham was reporting that he would show up Monday, but they went the Steamboat route instead with epic results.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 27, 2009)

Rumor has it that Hogan will be the final legend to confront Jericho, with a match at Mania. There was also some speculation that Austin would be the one, but that seems unlikely. Thoughts?


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm still routing for Funk >: -p.

I just watched Tanaka vs Mike Awesome from ECW Heatwave and im in a ECDUB mood now


----------



## konohakartel (Feb 27, 2009)

Kaze said:


> Look how Manu use to look, here



damn he bulked up over the years


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 27, 2009)

I can't belive htey had Taker job clean to Kozlov on free TV(Though I did like the finish, I just wish it was someone not named Kozlov)

I really wish that the E hadn't made this feud Jeff vs Matt just because the net found out about Christian. Neither man really seems to be so comfortable with thise feud in the slightest.


----------



## konohakartel (Feb 27, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I can't belive htey had Taker job clean to Kozlov on free TV(Though I did like the finish, I just wish it was someone not named Kozlov)
> 
> I really wish that the E hadn't made this feud Jeff vs Matt just because the net found out about Christian. Neither man really seems to be so comfortable with thise feud in the slightest.



Ironic that the IWC is the cause of their own bitching aint it?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 27, 2009)

konohakartel said:


> Ironic that the IWC is the cause of their own bitching aint it?



Very. And Big Show just did the Alley Oop


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 27, 2009)

Not this IWC member. 

This week has actually been kinda good with Shitstain jobbing and Suicide running into that ladder while coming down his zipline. Now, if only the Baldspot Kid gets hit by a bus tomorrow, I can officially crown this week The Best Week EVAR~! 






































I keed, I keed...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 27, 2009)

Bleh. I really think they should of unified the tag titles. The tag division is a mess right now. The Colons, and Miz and Morrison are the only legit tag teams since the others get put on the back burner anymore.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 27, 2009)

Unification should be at WM.


----------



## konohakartel (Feb 27, 2009)

Im pretty sure the Suicide into the ladder was on purpose. What was funny is that he couldnt find a turnbuckle to smash Lethal into.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 27, 2009)

He was supposed to hit Shelley, but Shelley jumped too early, hence why it was funny.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 27, 2009)

Is it just me or does TNA use plastic ladders? Cause I'm pretty sure the WWE uses steel ladders, steel everything.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 27, 2009)

I don't necessarily agree with calling >C< Shitstain, but the Baldspot Kid comments are ace.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 27, 2009)

Okay you will have to explain to me who is who cause I haven't a clue. But couldn't TNA get better music for some of their talent?


----------



## konohakartel (Feb 27, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Okay you will have to explain to me who is who cause I haven't a clue. But couldn't TNA get better music for some of their talent?



i swear awesome Kong and Joe have the same music


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 27, 2009)

I know! Then again they're more low budget since they can't afford pyro. They use light shows!


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 27, 2009)

Pyro is overrated.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 27, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Is it just me or does TNA use plastic ladders? Cause I'm pretty sure the WWE uses steel ladders, steel everything.



I dont think the WWE ladders are 100% steel. The way Morrison was able to flip in the air with one, and the way they start to shake whenever someone is on one, they cant be 100% steel. Morrison's former tag partner had his face completely rearanged by one, because of Matt. So my guess is that they're part real steel.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 27, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Okay you will have to explain to me who is who cause I haven't a clue. *But couldn't TNA get better music for some of their talent?*




Speaking of theme music, WCW always had pretty bad themes, with a few exceptions, such as Crow Stings, Wolfpac's, Goldbergs, and maskless Mysterio.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 27, 2009)

Ah. I just know they have more metallic ladders is all.

I don't think pyro is overrated, at least with pyro you can do more that shine lights all over the place.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 28, 2009)

I dunno, pyro to me sometimes comes off in a Jim Carey "OMG L@@K ME~!!!", but maybe I'm just saying that because the indy companies I follow don't use it.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 28, 2009)

I don't see it as that. I see it as a way to get the crowd excited. Remember they are catering to a larger crowd.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 28, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Bleh. I really think they should of unified the tag titles. The tag division is a mess right now. The Colons, and Miz and Morrison are the only legit tag teams since the others get put on the back burner anymore.





Violent By Design said:


> Unification should be at WM.



This.

I heard Cryme Tyme would be getting more air time, but apparently there not impressed with Shad's progress. I like Shad and all, and to be honest I don't how "punishing" him by not having him wrestle much on screen(like giving his Rumble spot to JTG) is suppose to help his ring work.

EDIT: The Ladder Morrison used at Mania may have been one specially made for that spot, similar to the ones Edge and Shelton went threw.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 28, 2009)

Bourne will eventually require a tag team push, but lets be honest. He should never team with Ortiz, that helps only Ortiz.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 28, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Bourne will eventually require a tag team push, but lets be honest. He should never team with Ortiz, that helps only Ortiz.



*shivers* The thought of teaming on a long term basis makes my skin crawl. I hope Bourne feuds with TBK. I'd love that.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 28, 2009)

Nooooooooo he needs to feud with Kidd.


----------



## konohakartel (Feb 28, 2009)

indy companies cant afford pyro..plus they arent in large enuff arenas...kinda hard to get some nice pyro going in a high school gym.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 28, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Nooooooooo he needs to feud with Kidd.



That can wait. TBK needs a real feud soon to keep him seeming legit, and Bourne is just the man for him to work with.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 28, 2009)

I think pyro is largely unnecessary to be honest. Sometimes it's good like for Edge's entrance because he's so arrogant he feels he deserves it. But Jeff never needed pyro for his entrance.

Pyro is also a way to get people to react/wake up. *cough*Lashley*cough*


----------



## konohakartel (Feb 28, 2009)

TBK???

and d pyro fits in with Jeffs explosive out there personality


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 28, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> I think pyro is largely unnecessary to be honest. Sometimes it's good like for Edge's entrance because he's so arrogant he feels he deserves it. But Jeff never needed pyro for his entrance.
> 
> Pyro is also a way to get people to react/wake up. *cough*Lashley*cough*


Agreed. Jeff just needs some creative lighting. As for Lashley, he could use the pyro at the entrance way, but the Lesner like leaping pyro was a bit much. Hell, it was much for Lesner. Pyro works for some though, like Kofi, his entrance needs that pyro.


konohakartel said:


> TBK???
> 
> and d pyro fits in with Jeffs explosive out there personality



TBK = Teh Brian Kendrick

And Jeff's pyro is slow and seems put there so that the fans can tell he's "major"


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 28, 2009)

Rey also needs it considering his stage routine.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 28, 2009)

I thought Rey's worked when he came through the stage, but his pointing just comes off as lame. I dunno I always see pyro as a way to get the person over as it's kinda hard to no sell an explosion. Hence my gripe with Jeff who did not need a bomb to get a pop from the crowd. But they also changed his music, so it kinda works now I suppose.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 28, 2009)

By the way. Didn't Jeff look like an old man when he came down tonight?


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 28, 2009)

I fell asleep through Smackdown. Not because it was boring but because i just always feel sleepy when i watch it compared to say RAW for some reason. I saw up to around Taker/Koslov before i just started fading out.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 28, 2009)

There was rumor I heard on the wwe forums that they're thinking of making Smackdown into a revived WCW if things go well. I kinda doubt it, since they tried that originally I recall.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 28, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> I fell asleep through Smackdown. Not because it was boring but because i just always feel sleepy when i watch it compared to say RAW for some reason. I saw up to around Taker/Koslov before i just started fading out.



Yeah SD! definitley has a quiet vibe to it. Not sure if it's the live feature because even when ECW is taped, it feels more alive then SD!.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 28, 2009)

Pyro's are a great touch. Pyro's make things more epic. It's a show made for entertainment and it is fantastic entertainment imo. Even people who don't watch wrestling can appreciate it. Now I'm not saying I think every wrestler should have a pyro. I do think that there are alotta times where someone gets a pyro where one doesn't really need it.

But pyro's over all are awesome. Goldberg, Batista, Dudleys, Kane, Edge, HBK, DX/X-pac all had great pyro's. Hardy doesn't really need one but it's ok. Rey goes well with a Pyro, his old one where he would flip out of the smoke was better than his current one. Kofi's pyro isn't really necessary either but the guy doesn't have much to fall back on. He'd look like a jack ass coming out and just smiling.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 28, 2009)

Speaking of pyro... I miss the old HBK pyro in the ring. The prayer thing is really gay. But I guess that goes for HBK's character in general compared to the 90's.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 28, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Speaking of pyro... I miss the old HBK pyro in the ring. The prayer thing is really gay. But I guess that goes for HBK's character in general compared to the 90's.



These days are gone but NOT forgotten, sir.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 28, 2009)

Ahhh, the days when Blady was openly admitting to putting another guy's dong in his mouth. Whatta flamer...


----------



## konohakartel (Feb 28, 2009)

i think Kofi would work with golden sparklers and a lil boom boom boom pyro nothing to big just synced up with his thunderclap.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 28, 2009)

Kofi should try to make his character a little more aggressive or just a tiny bit more competitive or serious. He comes off as a fucking joke who's just there for a good time and could give a shit if he ever gets past mid-card or not.


----------



## RadishMan (Feb 28, 2009)

That's the thing. WWE doesn't give anyone time to develop a character outside the main eventers really. Besides Santino, does anyone who isn't in the world title scene even get mic time?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 28, 2009)

Other than Dolph? Cause ya know he has to introduce himself. No.


----------



## konohakartel (Feb 28, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> That's the thing. WWE doesn't give anyone time to develop a character outside the main eventers really. Besides Santino, does anyone who isn't in the world title scene even get mic time?



Thats the 1 thing TNa has over WWE. They work on their characters...once the characters are out is a diff story.

The E can do montages to get their talent over and build up the character. 1 or 2 minutes a week is all it takes. 

My main gripe with TNA is that they got the same angle going on twice at the same time. 

The frontline isnt even being used properly. Only 2 of them are actively fighting the MEM. Lethal Consequences is busy with MCMG.

The MEM could have been giving the rub to the younger guys but are infighting.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 28, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> I thought Rey's worked when he came through the stage, but his pointing just comes off as lame.






Violent By Design said:


> Pyro's are a great touch. Pyro's make things more epic. It's a show made for entertainment and it is fantastic entertainment imo. Even people who don't watch wrestling can appreciate it. Now I'm not saying I think every wrestler should have a pyro. I do think that there are alotta times where someone gets a pyro where one doesn't really need it.
> 
> But pyro's over all are awesome. Goldberg, Batista, Dudleys, Kane, Edge, HBK, DX/X-pac all had great pyro's. Hardy doesn't really need one but it's ok. Rey goes well with a Pyro, his old one where he would flip out of the smoke was better than his current one. Kofi's pyro isn't really necessary either but the guy doesn't have much to fall back on. He'd look like a jack ass coming out and just smiling.



Kofi needs it for the thunder clap or he just looks lame. Dudley's had epic pyro too.



Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Kofi should try to make his character a little more aggressive or just a tiny bit more competitive or serious. He comes off as a fucking joke who's just there for a good time and could give a shit if he ever gets past mid-card or not.



Meh, if he wanted an aggresive character he'd have never used the Jamacian gimmick. Main reason he picked it up is to come off as a nice, happy, smiling good guy.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 1, 2009)

Not sure why everyone has to be a TAKE NO SHIT ASS KICKING REBEL~!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 1, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Not sure why everyone has to be a TAKE NO SHIT ASS KICKING REBEL~!



Seems like the only way faces can get really over nowawdays.


----------



## konohakartel (Mar 1, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Not sure why everyone has to be a TAKE NO SHIT ASS KICKING REBEL~!



Because the marks want to be that person. and the marks project themselves onto the superstars. They want to be Batista with the cars and banging every ones girl then bragging about it in a tell all book.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 1, 2009)

I dont think Evan is so much a rebel, but he does kick ass.


----------



## TheWon (Mar 1, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=suJuq54o79U[/YOUTUBE]

I was hoping to find video of them playing cards. With their door and no walls.
Good times


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 1, 2009)

konohakartel said:


> Because the marks want to be that person. and the marks project themselves onto the superstars. They want to be Batista with the cars and banging every ones girl then bragging about it in a tell all book.


True.


JarethDallis said:


> I dont think Evan is so much a rebel, but he does kick ass.


He's also not a Main Eventer.


jodecideion said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=suJuq54o79U[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I was hoping to find video of them playing cards. With their door and no walls.
> Good times



I love how they also use to force people to walk through the door to get in

So One Night Stand is now Night of Extreme. The PG turn will never end.....


----------



## Legend (Mar 1, 2009)

jodecideion said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=suJuq54o79U[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I was hoping to find video of them playing cards. With their door and no walls.
> Good times


Thats when I liked Bradshaw.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 1, 2009)

Bourne will be main event one day. He's still fairly new.

Oh I know. The kid friendlifying of wrassling is gonna go too far, pretty soon they wont have fights, they'll debate! AND THAT!!! Is death of the industry.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 1, 2009)

It's only a matter of time before WWE stops using the ring.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 1, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> So One Night Stand is now Night of Extreme. The PG turn will never end.....


They'd originally changed it to Extreme Rules, but that sounds too goofy to say in a promo, so Night of Extreme fits better.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 1, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> That's the thing. WWE doesn't give anyone time to develop a character outside the main eventers really. Besides Santino, does anyone who isn't in the world title scene even get mic time?





Don't be silly. You know damn well, that if your name isn't Orton, Cena, Edge, HHH, Jeff, Matt, or Lilian Garcia, then you are not allowed to lay a finger on the mic, nowadays.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 1, 2009)

konohakartel said:


> Because the marks want to be that person. and the marks project themselves onto the superstars. They want to be *Batista* with the cars and *banging every ones girl then bragging about it in a tell all book.*



If you're talking about Melina, she and Batista were dating at the time, and she and Morrison had already broken up. As a matter of fact, Morrison knows.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 1, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Bourne will be main event one day. He's still fairly new.
> 
> Oh I know. The kid friendlifying of wrassling is gonna go too far, pretty soon they wont have fights, they'll debate! AND THAT!!! Is death of the industry.


If it becomes abate league, Kennedy will have to be champ.


RadishMan said:


> It's only a matter of time before WWE stops using the ring.


Use that two sided ring from Madagascar


Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> They'd originally changed it to Extreme Rules, but that sounds too goofy to say in a promo, so Night of Extreme fits better.


Yeah it does sound stupid.

HBK: And Batista, I'll see YOU at Extreme Rules!!!


Rated R Superstar said:


> Don't be silly. You know damn well, that if your name isn't Orton, Cena, Edge, HHH, Jeff, Matt, or Lilian Garcia, then you are not allowed to lay a finger on the mic, nowadays.



OBJECTION!!!!! 

Justin Roberts and Tony Chimel get to touch the mic too


----------



## Hellion (Mar 1, 2009)

Forgot Vickie, JBL, HBK and Y2J


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 1, 2009)

Welcome to World Debating Entertainment, tonight Mr. Kennedy defends his title against John Cena, they subject is, the job market.

That would be quite funny.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 1, 2009)

I am still upset that they lost the F. I mean who else had heard of the world wildlife fund.  And the worse part is that it started over the wwf.com website.  BUT if you  go there now they aren't even using it .

I mena if I was Vnce I would try to get those rights back.  I hate having blurred screens in old WWF footage


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 1, 2009)

Yeah but when you go up against panda your fucked.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 1, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Welcome to World Debating Entertainment, tonight Mr. Kennedy defends his title against John Cena, they subject is, the job market.
> 
> That would be quite funny.



Stop it. Your going to force me to write a bad fanfic.



Kaze said:


> I am still upset that they lost the F. I mean who else had heard of the world wildlife fund.  And the worse part is that it started over the wwf.com website.  BUT if you  go there now they aren't even using it .
> 
> I mena if I was Vnce I would try to get those rights back.  I hate having blurred screens in old WWF footage



At the very least they should've been able to keep the logos in the old footage. The name don't bother me none.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 1, 2009)

I know it seems rediculus that they had top rewrite their history


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm sorry! I thought it was funny. And of course there would be drunken debates, and pothead debates! Jeff Hardy and Kendrick debate whether God really spells Dog!

Okay thats the last one.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 1, 2009)

Even if WWE could use the WWF name, I doubt Vince would want to. He loves the "Entertainment" word too much.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 1, 2009)

Sports Entertainment!!!! Sports Entertainer! Entertainment!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 1, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I'm sorry! I thought it was funny. And of course there would be drunken debates, and pothead debates! Jeff Hardy and Kendrick debate whether God really spells Dog!
> 
> Okay thats the last one.



Yep. This has to be written. Time permiting it'll be done in a week,


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 1, 2009)

And then Todd Grisham would be a good commentator!

By the way did anyone ever notice that Dusty Rhodes sounds like a black man?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 1, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> And then Todd Grisham would be a good commentator!
> 
> By the way did anyone ever notice that Dusty Rhodes sounds like a black man?



Cuz Dustay has tha sole....of tha comman mane......

Daddie, lay meh tale ya bout hawd tymes.......


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 1, 2009)

XD! I was watchin a Drew McIntyre match and I thought they had a black commentator then I realize that Dusty Rhodes is a commentator.


----------



## konohakartel (Mar 1, 2009)

Has anyone noticed Dustys forehead?? thats what happends when you blade way too much.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 1, 2009)

You should find a pic of Abdullah the Butcher's head. He likes to put poker chips in the scars to freak people out.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 1, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> You should find a pic of Abdullah the Butcher's head. He likes to put poker chips in the scars to freak people out.



I so wanna see that.

Wow, I just finished watchin Kaval Ki in FCW and sweet Christmas!! That Warrior's Way is just too fuckin sick man.

EDIT: This Ryback guy teaming with SOS is kinda creepy. Maybe it's the one red eye thing.


----------



## konohakartel (Mar 1, 2009)

Well Abdullah is smart...sort of.

He carved those grooves into his forehead so when he blades he already knows where to do it so as to not fuck up his face. Yes it looks gruesome but at least its organized. Dusty looks like some1 took a cheese grater to his forehead everyday for the past 15 years.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 1, 2009)

Freaky deeky.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 2, 2009)

HHH has some pretty sick blade scars also. During his interview with JR on SD two weeks ago, when the camera got up close to his face, the blade scars were clearly visible. They werent as deep as Dusty's, but they were pretty sick. There isn't a wrestler alive with more "battle scars", then Sabu. He has so many blade scars and cuts on him, it's terrible.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 2, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> HHH has some pretty sick blade scars also. During his interview with JR on SD two weeks ago, when the camera got up close to his face, the blade scars were clearly visible. They werent as deep as Dusty's, but they were pretty sick. There isn't a wrestler alive with more "battle scars", then Sabu. He has so many blade scars and cuts on him, it's terrible.



Sabu looks like Wolverine would if he didn't have a healing factor. Bah gawd, the man as a shit load of those "super glue" scars all over him.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 2, 2009)

Ouch....thats freakish. I dunno if I would want to be a wrestler if I had to cut myself like some emo teen.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 2, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Ouch....thats freakish. I dunno if I would want to be a wrestler if I had to cut myself like some emo teen.



Just be a pretty boy like The Rock. I don't think I've ever seen him blade.

I wouldn't want to be a wrestler if I had to sell the Warrior's Way.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 2, 2009)

Cause it hurts either way or cause its a fucked up mixed martial arts style move that could kill a guy if someone like Mark Henry used it.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 2, 2009)

I dont think mix martial artist jump off top ropes and double stomp people ;-p


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 2, 2009)

It could happen though, Im just saying.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 2, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> I dont think mix martial artist jump off top ropes and double stomp people ;-p



Josh Matthews says they do

Wouldn't it be bad ass to see George St. Pierre or Anderson Silva pull out a Warrior's Way in the middle of a match? I'd mark so damn hard.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 2, 2009)

So I get the feeling TNA is using the off the wagon competition to get rid of unused talent thats being released.


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 2, 2009)

what it looks like. i suppose if they have to be released, i kinda like them doing it this way. It gives the guy a chance to show off one more time for his fans, and possibly for anyone watching to get himself a new place to work...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 2, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> So I get the feeling TNA is using the off the wagon competition to get rid of unused talent thats being released.



I haven't watched in forever

I know I heard a rumor that Beer Money were to be used to get rid of any released talent like they did for EY and Petey.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 2, 2009)

Petey should be signed to ecw, he is pretty talented.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 2, 2009)

I say the E leave all smaller wrestlers on ECW, or Smackdown.  RAW just treats smaller wrestlers like shit


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 2, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Petey should be signed to ecw, he is pretty talented.



Petey/Kidd tag team ftw!!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 2, 2009)

But of course he should tag with Kidd.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 2, 2009)

Well Kozlov is gonna need someone to toss around...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 2, 2009)

He can toss around Carlito or Primo!


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 2, 2009)

He'll be doing plenty, especially at Backlash when he challenges Cena.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Mar 2, 2009)

so any news on wrestlemania matches? i haven't been watching wrestling in a while


----------



## konohakartel (Mar 2, 2009)

theyre not released wrestlers. So far they opted not 2 renew their contracts.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 2, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Just be a pretty boy like The Rock. I don't think I've ever seen him blade.


He bladed at WM 17 against Austin and it wasn't very good.



> I wouldn't want to be a wrestler if I had to sell the Warrior's Way.


I'd take a thousand Warrior's Ways before I'd take a pump splash from Vader. Or a powerbomb. Or a punch. Or. damn near *anything* from Vader. 



> Petey should be signed to ecw, he is pretty talented.


HEY! No fagging up my ECW with no-talent assmonkeys like Petey "I Suck" Williams!


----------



## konohakartel (Mar 2, 2009)

Its funny cuz warriors way was just a regular move for Paul London.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 2, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> He bladed at WM 17 against Austin and it wasn't very good.


Belive it or not, I've never seen all of that match.




> I'd take a thousand Warrior's Ways before I'd take a pump splash from Vader. Or a powerbomb. Or a punch. Or. damn near *anything* from Vader.


 Vader is a God of Stiffness.




> HEY! No fagging up my ECW with no-talent assmonkeys like Petey "I Suck" Williams!


Silence you!! I'll NOT have someone who put over Mark Henry dissing my Petey Williams in my presence dammit



konohakartel said:


> Its funny cuz warriors way was just a regular move for Paul London.


I've only seen him do the Tajiri light stomp thing. Granted though, I'm not London fan and I've seen little of his out of E work.

EDIT: [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKt08O5xWVs[/YOUTUBE]
Fanboy times a million right there. Lot of little things that I LOLed at(Funaki wearing an Orton shirt, Shelton getting no reaction, MVP prepping to smack someone, TBK looking wonderfully stoned.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 2, 2009)

Guess who gets a title match at ROH's anniversary show?

KENTA!


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 2, 2009)

I got tickets for Backlash in Rhodes Island 


Did tickets for ROH's NY show go on sale yet?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 2, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Belive it or not, I've never seen all of that match.


BLASPHEMY! 

He tries to blade after Austin clocks him with the ring bell. It's pretty funny and blatantly obvious, too.



> Vader is a God of Stiffness.


No kidding. The amount of editing WCW had to do to air most of the Cactus/Vader matches just amazes me.



> Silence you!! I'll NOT have someone who put over Mark Henry dissing my Petey Williams in my presence dammit


You'll take it and like it, bitch! 



> EDIT: [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKt08O5xWVs[/YOUTUBE]
> Fanboy times a million right there. Lot of little things that I LOLed at(Funaki wearing an Orton shirt, Shelton getting no reaction, MVP prepping to smack someone, TBK looking wonderfully stoned.


:rofl


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 2, 2009)

Stan Hansen is pretty stiff as well.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 2, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Guess who gets a title match at ROH's anniversary show?
> 
> KENTA!





And for the love of God can we stop with the Snuka Piper's pit moment now? It's at least the third or fourth time I've seend them go through this faggotry

I'd also think that Kaval Ki and Joe are hella stiff, as my wrestlers on Extreme Warfare are always bitching about being hurt.

EDIT: Remember that Orton; Be as Main Event as you want, your still Trip's bag boy


----------



## Hellion (Mar 2, 2009)

I might go to WM


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 2, 2009)

Kaze said:


> I might go to WM



good for you matey.

Damn Maryse looked good tongiht yo.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 2, 2009)

I honestly don't know why I love her so


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 2, 2009)

Kaze said:


> I honestly don't know why I love her so



I know if she got rid of that blonde hair I'd


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 2, 2009)

Maryse was on tonight? Arrr...

Also while I'm not watching, someone explain something to me.

HBK/Kozlov are fighting to see who gets Taker at WM. Yet Kozlov beat him clean on SD!...?


----------



## Hellion (Mar 2, 2009)

Yes,  but Taker is kinda like superman at WM

I am kinda shocked HBK won tonight


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 2, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Maryse was on tonight? Arrr...
> 
> Also while I'm not watching, someone explain something to me.
> 
> HBK/Kozlov are fighting to see who gets Taker at WM. Yet Kozlov beat him clean on SD!...?





Kaze said:


> Yes,  but Taker is kinda like superman at WM
> 
> I am kinda shocked HBK won tonight



Kozlov HAD to be Undefeated to properly job to HBK tonight.

EDIT: Notice how the commentators don't call moves that aren't finishers by name? Like the Edge o Matic for instance?


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 2, 2009)

Kozlov gonna get released now


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 2, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Kozlov gonna get released now



Don't get my hopes up.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 2, 2009)

I think they're just lazy.

I believe! The created the halter top because one day Maryse with her goddessly cleavage would arrive to make it look good!


----------



## RodMack (Mar 2, 2009)

Oh God don't tell me it's gonna be Edge vs Big Show at Mania?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 2, 2009)

Looks like it.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 2, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I believe! The created the halter top because one day Maryse with her goddessly cleavage would arrive to make it look good!


Agreed.



RodMack said:


> Oh God don't tell me it's gonna be Edge vs Big Show at Mania?



Nope. Edge vs. Big Show ................vs. CENA!!! BWA BWA BWA BWA!!!!


I dunno how official these are, but these are ECW spoilers.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Dark Match: 

*Kofi Kingston defeated William Regal in a good match. 

ECW: 

*Kane defeated Boogeyman after a chokeslam. 

*Mark Henry defeated Santino Marella to quality for the Money in the Bank. 

*Natalya (with Tyson Kidd) defeated Alicia Fox (with DJ Gabriel) with a sharpshooter. After the match, Tyson tried to attack Gabriel but was tossed over the top rope to the floor.


*ECW champ Jack Swagger & WWE Tag Team champions John Morrison & The Miz defeated Christian & Tommy Dreamer & Finlay when Swagger pinned Christian. Really good six man.





*Spoiler*: __ 



Mark Henry in MITB??


----------



## Stephen (Mar 2, 2009)

Mark Henry in the MITB match


----------



## Hellion (Mar 2, 2009)

MITB has mostly Big men so far.  I hope for once someone cashes it in at WM


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 2, 2009)

Oh god! Why does Mark Henry qualify? Im sorry but he seems like he would break a ladder.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 2, 2009)

Kaze said:


> MITB has mostly Big men so far.  I hope for once someone cashes it in at WM



Might happen. I doubt that this SHow/Cena/Edge feud will extend past Mania, so they might set up a new feud at Mania.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 2, 2009)

I really hope Orton would have chose Edge.  I really don't want to see him lose at Wrestlemania.  He needs to win.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 2, 2009)

Kaze said:


> I really hope Orton would have chose Edge.  I really don't want to see him lose at Wrestlemania.  He needs to win.



He won last year....went over Cena and Trips dammit.


----------



## Ceria (Mar 3, 2009)

RodMack said:


> Oh God don't tell me it's gonna be Edge vs Big Show at Mania?



_Edge needs to do a real heel turn, and come out of the flaming pit like the olden days. _


----------



## Tseka (Mar 3, 2009)

WWE sucked after the Attitude+Aggression+Merge+Lesnar eras.


----------



## Ceria (Mar 3, 2009)

_The nwo was the last chance they had at being something special again, they could've recruited sting and gotten the wolfpack back together, some classic some new, but it would've been incredible. 

I also miss Benoit and Eddy, terribly _


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 3, 2009)

Am I the only one who said "What a pansy" when Orton was pressing charges?


----------



## Ceria (Mar 3, 2009)

_the rock really needs to stop making all these B-movies so he can come back and put all these upstart in their place, Orton, Cena, Edge. Edge i think needs to get back with christian or a replacement and stay in the tag team circuit, he's not a main eventer, he'll never be a HHH or a Rock, and damn sure not a Big show. _


----------



## Legend (Mar 3, 2009)

Will wrestlemaina have all interpromotional matches?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 3, 2009)

CeriaHalcyon said:


> _the rock really needs to stop making all these B-movies so he can come back and put all these upstart in their place, Orton, Cena, Edge. Edge i think needs to get back with christian or a replacement and stay in the tag team circuit, he's not a main eventer, he'll never be a HHH or a Rock, and damn sure not a Big show. _



Seriously dude? You realize htis 2009 right? You realize that Edge is too deep in te Main Event scene to be considered a real tag team competitor for more than a little while right? Seriously man, I get nostalgic from time to time, but the attitude era is dead and gone and it will never return. NEVER.


----------



## konohakartel (Mar 3, 2009)

I have a feeling this will be the slowest MITB.....ever!!!


----------



## Broleta (Mar 3, 2009)

Fuck you guys, as someone who's been watching since the Attitude era I can honestly say WWE is pretty damn awesome right now, stop living in the past and embrace the awesomeness that is the here and now.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 3, 2009)

The Attitude Era wasn't all that great. You watched a shitload of crappy matches just for a good main event in the WWE. At least now PPV's have about 3 matches that are decent. Not to mention there are alot more 'important' characters as opposed to everyone just being gimmick mid carders like God Fodda.


And btw, if someone puts a spoiler in a spoiler tag; how about you guys have some decency and put your replies in spoiler tags. There was a reason why the ECW spoilers were in spoilers -_-.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Mar 3, 2009)

that part with Triple H and Orton was pretty good. and when did they change John Cena's move names from F.u. and S.T.F.U. to the Attitude Adjustment (or is it adjuster?) and STF, I must have missed when they started to do that.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 3, 2009)

Might as well make an all big man MITB...


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 3, 2009)

Tseka said:


> WWE sucked after the Attitude+Aggression+Merge+Lesnar eras.



It's sucked since it turned into the E instead of F. 



CeriaHalcyon said:


> _the rock really needs to stop making all these B-movies so he can come back and put all these upstart in their place, Orton, Cena, Edge. Edge i think needs to get back with christian or a replacement and stay in the tag team circuit, he's not a main eventer, he'll never be a HHH or a Rock, and damn sure not a Big show. _



The Rock left because he's done. There's not much of a thrill is winning 100 more world titles. Well HHH seems to be having a blast...

*The tag division is dead and is never coming back.*


----------



## Tseka (Mar 3, 2009)

In the Attitude era the Intercontinental Championship actually meant something, so did the World Tag Team Championships.

The Brand splitting into two divisions was a horrible choice.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 3, 2009)

orochimarusama21 said:


> that part with Triple H and Orton was pretty good. and when did they change John Cena's move names from F.u. and S.T.F.U. to the Attitude Adjustment (or is it adjuster?) and STF, I must have missed when they started to do that.


Hasn't been long, couple weeks maybe.


Tseka said:


> In the Attitude era the Intercontinental Championship actually meant something, so did the World Tag Team Championships.
> 
> The Brand splitting into two divisions was a horrible choice.



I disagree. While the IC title was better used, the tag division back then was hella overrated. Now don't get me wrong, around the Attitude Invasion era we had some good tag matches, but for the most part the Attitude Era of tag team wrestling was The Outlaws, E and C, Hardys and Dudleys, with jobberly tag teams like the Headbangers tossed in. Not so great then. Now a great time for tag wrestling was around the time SD! got their own tag titles( but SD! as a whole was owning then.)


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 3, 2009)

The IC belt meaning something in the Attitude Era? Almost all the low profiled IC champs are from the Attitude Era. D-lo, Godfather, Mr.Ass, Val Venis. They're all good workers in their own right but they were hardly important.

I agree with Chaos. Outside of TLC the tag team divison was pretty shitty. Tag Team Wrestling has been dead for 20 years now. The New Age Outlaws were over but they didn't have any one to fight.


When Smackdown received their belts was around the only time tag team wrestling became interesting.


----------



## RodMack (Mar 3, 2009)

orochimarusama21 said:


> that part with Triple H and Orton was pretty good. and when did they change John Cena's move names from F.u. and S.T.F.U. to the Attitude Adjustment (or is it adjuster?) and STF, I must have missed when they started to do that.


They changed it a couple of weeks ago because of the new PG rating. Though at first they never mentioned a name for the FU/Attitude Adjustment, they would always say "Cena's going for the victory" or something.


----------



## konohakartel (Mar 3, 2009)

Yea i always felt that SD! had a strong tag team thing going. I felt that it shouldve been exclusive tho to SD!

Like all the cruiserweights on RAW or something and have SD! with the tag titles.


----------



## Tseka (Mar 3, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> The IC belt meaning something in the Attitude Era? Almost all the low profiled IC champs are from the Attitude Era. D-lo, Godfather, Mr.Ass, Val Venis. They're all good workers in their own right but they were hardly important.
> 
> I agree with Chaos. Outside of TLC the tag team divison was pretty shitty. Tag Team Wrestling has been dead for 20 years now. The New Age Outlaws were over but they didn't have any one to fight.
> 
> ...



Chris Jericho, Shawn Michaels, HHH.


----------



## Tseka (Mar 3, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Hasn't been long, couple weeks maybe.
> 
> 
> I disagree. While the IC title was better used, the tag division back then was hella overrated. Now don't get me wrong, around the Attitude Invasion era we had some good tag matches, but for the most part the Attitude Era of tag team wrestling was The Outlaws, E and C, Hardys and Dudleys, with jobberly tag teams like the Headbangers tossed in. Not so great then. Now a great time for tag wrestling was around the time SD! got their own tag titles( but SD! as a whole was owning then.)



Brothers of Destruction

Two man Power Trip

Hardy Boyz

3D

Etc


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 3, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> *The IC belt meaning something in the Attitude Era? Almost all the low profiled IC champs are from the Attitude Era. D-lo, Godfather, Mr.Ass, Val Venis. They're all good workers in their own right but they were hardly important.*
> 
> I agree with Chaos. Outside of TLC the tag team divison was pretty shitty. Tag Team Wrestling has been dead for 20 years now. The New Age Outlaws were over but they didn't have any one to fight.
> 
> ...



Edit: Oh, I forgot one IC champ. Jericho, who is, by far, one of the best IC champs in history.

Im not the kind of smark who complains about how bad the product is nowadays. Actually, I think the current product is pretty good.

As far as attitude era ic champs are concerned, you forgot about Shamrock, Rock, Austin, and HHH. All were highly important, except for Shamrock, and were good workers.

That being said, the Attitude era tag division was far from shitty. Besides the TLC tag teams, we had good teams like the outlaws, APA, test and albert(hey, they were shitty, but at least they were legit for a little while), Too cool, Power trip, and the Brothers of Destruction. The tag team division of the attitude era isn't the golden age of tag teams, but it was far from shitty. It was great.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 3, 2009)

Tseka said:


> Chris Jericho, Shawn Michaels, HHH.



Shawn Micahels?? His first reign was in what? 1992? His last IC reign was like in 95. 

HHH?? Won the IC belt in 96. By 98 he was already WWF champion

Jericho was one of the few credible IC champs along with Chris Benoit and I suppose Kurt Angle (though he got the WWF title so quickly it didn't even matter) during that Era. It didn't help that Jericho's first title feud was with Chyna.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 3, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Im not the kind of smark who complains about how bad the product is nowadays. Actually, I think the current product is pretty good.
> 
> As far as attitude era ic champs are concerned, you forgot about Shamrock, Rock, Austin, and HHH. All were highly important, except for Shamrock, and were good workers.
> 
> That being said, the Attitude era tag division was far from shitty. Besides the TLC tag teams, we had good teams like the outlaws, APA, test and albert(hey, they were shitty, but at least they were legit for a little while), Too cool, Power trip, and the Brothers of Destruction. The tag team division of the attitude era isn't the golden age of tag teams, but it was far from shitty. It was great.




I didn't forget them. Rock vs Austin was the only good IC feud in the 90s portion of the attitude Era. The Rock was catapulted to the main event seen so quick it didn't even matter. Hunter had already been multiple time IC champ by the time the Attitude Era came in. The only feud he had was with the Rock for the IC belt at Summerslam. No one cared about Hunter at the time either. He got injured right after and the IC belt went down to some average joe's. 

It's not to say that the Attitude Era didn't have ANY IC division, but it was hardly important. The New Generation and Hulkamania were when the IC was at its peak.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 3, 2009)

Tseka said:


> Chris Jericho


As already noted by VBD, he only had one decent feud for the IC belt and that was with Benoit.



> Shawn Michaels


Never held the IC Title during the Attitude Era.



> HHH


Only one decent feud with the Rock and nothing else worth noting.




Tseka said:


> Brothers of Destruction


Bad example is really bad. Taker and Kane made the tag division suck ass even more than it already was at that point in time.



> Two man Power Trip


Completely angle driven and they did nothing but feud with Taker/Kane and job to the Canadians.



> Hardy Boyz
> 
> 3D


Already mentioned by VBD in his post.



> Etc


Names would be a lot more helpful, but outside of the APA/E&C/NAO, none of them meant anything.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 3, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> That being said, the Attitude era tag division was far from shitty. Besides the TLC tag teams, we had good teams like the outlaws, APA, test and albert(hey, they were shitty, but at least they were legit for a little while), Too cool, Power trip, and the Brothers of Destruction. The tag team division of the attitude era isn't the golden age of tag teams, but it was far from shitty. It was great.



You forgot the *Rock & Sock connection*.

here 

here 

They had some of the best promos I've ever heard in my life.

I literally wet myself during Rock, this is your life.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 3, 2009)

I can sense somehow Miz and Morrison are gonna get an ass whipping for that virgin comment aimed at Bourne.


----------



## Ceria (Mar 3, 2009)

_I stopped watching seriously since the end of benoit. i check it out from time to time only to be disappointed, 

Ecw is dead, if every fight isnt a balls out hardcore match then it's not even worth mentioning. 

I want to see an interpromotional show with Tna so we can see the oldies of WWF kick the shit out of the wwe newbies. _


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 3, 2009)

Oh grow up. Hardcore is overrated. Most of ECW's talent is fresh out of small time promotions such as OVW and FCW. Yeah great idea have a bunch of fresh talent cripple themselves to the point all the talent can't wrestle properly. There is a price to pay for hardcore. Let me guess, you think the X Games should have them injuring themselves. Extreme means more than one thing, it means over the top. Over the top can mean intense aerial moves, it can mean pushing the envelope with unpredictable matches. It DOES NOT have to mean bashing someone over the head with a steel chair. Maybe if you watched last week you would have seen that when Christian and Swagger had one of the most intense championship matches I ever seen.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 3, 2009)

Something you guys should know.

You're never escaping the Attitude Era. Ever.

Great wrestling LOSES ratings. Sting/Angle Empty Arena... Impact Records. People are loving this HHH/RKO feud because... it reminds them of the AA.

You will never escape and comments like I read above is all the proof you need.

Also... Henry, Kane and I would venture to guess Kozlov. Has Umage or Khali qualified yet? Either way... this is gonna be a sloooooooooow MITB...


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 3, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Also... Henry, Kane and I would venture to guess Kozlov. Has Umage or Khali qualified yet? Either way... this is gonna be a sloooooooooow MITB...



As long as Shelton Benjamin qualifies, it'll still be worth watching.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 3, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> The IC belt meaning something in the Attitude Era? Almost all the low profiled IC champs are from the Attitude Era. D-lo, Godfather, Mr.Ass, Val Venis. They're all good workers in their own right but they were hardly important.


I meant it in the sense that there wrere good matchups and they kept it fresh, instead of.....

"We need a new IC Champ!"

"Put it on Hardy!"

"Hardy already has it!"

".........put it on Umaga!" 

Then it was putting the belt on solid mid-carders for a bit instead of latching it onto a Main Eventer who's not doing anything and keep them with it for 17 months.


Tseka said:


> Brothers of Destruction
> 
> Two man Power Trip
> 
> ...



Two Man Power Trip? They were together for barely any time. As for Brothers of Destruction, they were on opposite sides for most of the Era. And I love how you tried to disprove me by mention two of the teams that I said were good.

EDIT: I've love to see Umaga in MITB. Imagine seeing that man do a big Snuka splash from top of the ladder. Or maybe that running hip attack into a ladder. I'm also curious to see if Shelton will be MITB or if they'll play up this Chavo/Shelton/MVP angle. I want Regal in it as an underdog, though I'm sticking with Kofi.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 3, 2009)

Tag team Division needs to have more legitamacy. We got one good team on each brand. Even though Miz and Morrison seem to humiliate each in their visits.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 4, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Something you guys should know.
> 
> You're never escaping the Attitude Era. Ever.
> 
> ...


C'mon now... those concepts pre-date the Attitude Era by at least 15 years.  

[/QUOTE]Also... Henry, Kane and I would venture to guess Kozlov. Has Umage or Khali qualified yet? Either way... this is gonna be a sloooooooooow MITB...[/QUOTE]
Meh, I have no issue with Henry or Kane in the match because both will at least bump for small guys. And honestly, I'm tired of seeing the same flippy guys in the match all the time because that just makes it seem stale.


----------



## Jax Teller (Mar 4, 2009)

CeriaHalcyon said:


> _I stopped watching seriously since the end of benoit. i check it out from time to time only to be disappointed,
> 
> Ecw is dead, if every fight isnt a balls out hardcore match then it's not even worth mentioning.
> 
> I want to see an interpromotional show with Tna so we can see the oldies of WWF kick the shit out of the wwe newbies. _



agreed, ECW died after ONS 2005


----------



## Hellion (Mar 4, 2009)

ECW is the best WRESTLING show on TV.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 4, 2009)

Jax Teller said:


> agreed, ECW died after ONS 2005



Sure did. And I LOLed damn hard when it did too. Original ECW as only good for giving us Lance Storm, Tazz, Rhyno and RVD. Other than that, that promotion had no use to me.

EDIT: THere were others that I excluded because I felt they would've made a splash elsewhere, and because of that I am omiting Storm from that list.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 4, 2009)

They obviously didnt get to see the win that was Christian Vs. Swagger. Possibly one of the best matches ever. And I sense Gabriel will feud with Kidd. Its gonna be epic.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 4, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> They obviously didnt get to see the win that was Christian Vs. Swagger. Possibly one of the best matches ever. And I sense Gabriel will feud with Kidd. Its gonna be epic.



I...I just can't let you say the word "epic" and DJ Gabriel near each other. It just makes me feel a tad bit dirty.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 4, 2009)

Alright...I admit he seems subpar but he has some talent.

But did you see that grin of Swagger's tonight? He was lookin forward to another match with Christian.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 4, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Alright...I admit he seems subpar but he has some talent.
> 
> But did you see that grin of Swagger's tonight? He was lookin forward to another match with Christian.



I can't watch ECW live. 


I work on Tuesdays


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 4, 2009)

Ah. Well he looked like he was quite excited. He was grinning more genuinely when Christian came out.


----------



## Jax Teller (Mar 4, 2009)

Kaze said:


> ECW is the best WRESTLING show on TV.



yeah, back when it was on TNN


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 4, 2009)

Jax Teller said:


> yeah, back when it was on TNN



Meh. That wasn't wrestling. If I gave two hobos a Happy Meal and seven bucks they could do that.

I love how I'm letting my ECW hate hang out tonight


----------



## Jax Teller (Mar 4, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Meh. That wasn't wrestling. If I gave two hobos a Happy Meal and seven bucks they could do that.
> 
> I love how I'm letting my ECW hate hang out tonight



whatever you say, Eric Bischoff


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 4, 2009)

ECW had great wrestling.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 4, 2009)

We should totally start a small promotion! Then get a tv deal! And get bought out by vinnie mac!


----------



## Jax Teller (Mar 4, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> We should totally start a small promotion! Then get a tv deal! And get bought out by vinnie mac!



if you think about it, that's how the WWE got started


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 4, 2009)

The world needs another major promotion and maybe that's the way to start. TNA is okay but they're droppin the ball a little.


----------



## Jax Teller (Mar 4, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> The world needs another major promotion and maybe that's the way to start. TNA is okay but they're droppin the ball a little.



3 words: Ring Of Honor


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 4, 2009)

ROH is pretty far from being a major promotion.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 4, 2009)

Maybe if they get a tv deal on a network people can watch.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Mar 4, 2009)

ROH will never compete with the WWE on the mainstream level at all. That's not the goal of the promotion to begin with.

TNA is trying but they'll never compete with the WWE. The problem is that right now with the state of things there isn't really room for two gigantic wrestling promotions.

WWE needs another massive promotion to rival it to give it a kick in the ass, and TNA is not it.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 4, 2009)

Jax Teller said:


> whatever you say, Eric Bischoff


Hey...

I'm much more of a Vince Russo(swerves just for the lulz)


Violent By Design said:


> ECW had great wrestling.


Nope.


JarethDallis said:


> We should totally start a small promotion! Then get a tv deal! And get bought out by vinnie mac!


I'm down. Just get me a credit card and a passport to Japan so I can start recruiting


Jax Teller said:


> 3 words: Ring Of Honor



I actually agree with this because unlke TNA, ROH appears to have some (no pun intended) honor and integrity. What I mean is I doubt that they'll ever got the path of signing every WWE reject(unless said reject can actually wrestle of course.) And as before stated, they need to get a watchable network. I didn't even know there network existed til they got the deal.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm in creative, we need someone to fund our project. And I can also be the arrogant heel XD. 

Also doesn't RoH forbid interference?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 4, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I'm in creative, we need someone to fund our project. And I can also be the arrogant heel XD.
> 
> Also doesn't RoH forbid interference?



If we're doing this, we need a dominant heel and a popular face to be the face(...........) of the company.

Of course Elijah Burke will be our heel, but no one comes to mind as far as faces.

I think Shadow and VBD should be our commentating team.


----------



## Jax Teller (Mar 4, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I'm much more of a Vince Russo(swerves just for the lulz)



ok dude, that was a good one


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 4, 2009)

And as GM?


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 4, 2009)

BAH GAWD SHADOW, JARETHDALLIS JUST THREW ELIJAH BURKE OFF THE HELL IN THE CELL JUST FOR BEING BLACK. IN MY 3 WEEKS OF COMMENTING IVE NEVER SEEN SUCH A DESPICABLE ACT OF AGGRESSION


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 4, 2009)

XD. I would never do something that drastic!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 4, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> And as GM?



Meh, we'll let Radish and Kaze fight it out.

First PPV: Night of Swerves.

Main Event: Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Austin Aries for the Title

Finsih: Aries has Shinsuke locked in the Horns of Aries.....but......SWERVE Abdullah the Butcher comes down with a barbed wire paper plate and takes both men out with it. Then SWERVE he removes his mask to reveal himself to be Hornswoggle, The Haiti Kid, Dink, and other midget rasslers in a big person suit. Then SWERVE The ref reveals himself to be KENTA, who proceeds to hand out GTS' to everyone in site. He then hits himself with a Busaiku Knee Kick and then pins himself for the win.....but then SWERVE!! He pukes on the belt and beats it with an eel. After the match Ultimo Guerrero's mask will be declared winner and new world champ.

I think I need to head to bed.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 4, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> BAH GAWD SHADOW, JARETHDALLIS JUST THREW ELIJAH BURKE OFF THE HELL IN THE CELL JUST FOR BEING BLACK. IN MY 3 WEEKS OF COMMENTING IVE NEVER SEEN SUCH A DESPICABLE ACT OF AGGRESSION



Jareth would never do that.

That's more of a Michale Hayes move


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 4, 2009)

They should have Money In the Bank just for midgets.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 4, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> They should have Money In the Bank just for midgets.



Or better yet......

Midgets vs Fatasses!!! In War Games!!!!

Team captains would be Hornswoggle and Viscera

I also think our B show should be commentated by Iron Shiek and Warrior.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 4, 2009)

We would have a midget division!!!

And I would form a stable with my gimmick of being a man raised by wolves, also I would be a bit touched in the head.

But who shall be our GM? We need someone who can be a heel with out being annoying.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 4, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> We would have a midget division!!!
> 
> And I would form a stable with my gimmick of being a man raised by wolves, also I would be a bit touched in the head.
> 
> But who shall be our GM? We need someone who can be a heel with out being annoying.



Radish then. Kaze will have to settle for back stage whooping boy.

And didn't SD! try a midget division for a while?


----------



## Hellion (Mar 4, 2009)

ECW on TNN was T.A.M.E.


----------



## Jax Teller (Mar 4, 2009)

Kaze said:


> ECW on TNN was T.A.M.E.



you're kidding, right?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 4, 2009)

I think it was just Boogeyman's mini me and hornswoggle.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 4, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I think it was just Boogeyman's mini me and hornswoggle.



Naw I mean before that. Think it was called the Junior Division or somethin.

What will be our promotion name?


----------



## Hellion (Mar 4, 2009)

Jax Teller said:


> you're kidding, right?



Nope           

Fun fact:  I had TNN for only 3 months before ECW was cancelled


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 4, 2009)

Hmmm...good question. Need something in your face, something bad ass. Wild West Wrestling, nah that sounds corny. Wild Mountain Wrestling? I dunno...who has an idea?!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 4, 2009)

I have a match idea.

Four competitors in a cage. 

JBL and a bag of sodomy tools. 

The cage has barbed wire around the edges and a roof a la hell in a cell. 

And it's electro powered.

you must pin your opponent to eliminate them. 

All elimiated competitors must spend the remainder of the match under the ring with JBL's "friend" Heidenreich.


The name. 

Cage of Rape.


----------



## Jax Teller (Mar 4, 2009)

Kaze said:


> Nope
> 
> Fun fact:  I had TNN for only 3 months before ECW was cancelled



how can you find the Old ECW tame?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 4, 2009)

Jax Teller said:


> how can you find the Old ECW tame?



I don't think he means the product as a whole, just the run on TNN.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 4, 2009)

hahahaha!!! Thats too much.

I will bring about titles for our promotion first off is the Mountain King Title. 24/7 rules would apply, and the first winner would have to win a scramble match.

Next the revival of the backstage brawls.

Finally a true tag division!


----------



## Hellion (Mar 4, 2009)

When they got the National TV deal it was tamed down.  Now the old VHS's and things like that is what I consider as ECW


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 4, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> hahahaha!!! Thats too much.
> 
> I will bring about titles for our promotion first off is the Mountain King Title. 24/7 rules would apply, and the first winner would have to win a scramble match.
> 
> ...



I like it. 

I somehow want to bring a live bear into the fold of a PPV. 

Perhaps one dressed like HHH to spit in the competition's face.


----------



## Jax Teller (Mar 4, 2009)

Kaze said:


> When they got the National TV deal it was tamed down.  Now the old VHS's and things like that is what I consider as ECW



you bring up a good point, but compared to what ECW is today, it was alot better.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 4, 2009)

Win! Annnnnnnd now we need theme music. I call Animal I have become.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 4, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Win! Annnnnnnd now we need theme music. I call Animal I have become.



Agreed.

Our MITB should be as followed.


One briefcase.

It either contains two world titles shots.............


.............or the plague.

Risk vs. Reward.

I also want a Puro wreslter that for whatever reason thinks he's a luchadore


----------



## Hellion (Mar 4, 2009)

Jax Teller said:


> you bring up a good point, but compared to what ECW is today, it was alot better.



Yeah, but that goes without saying.  The Hardcore era is in its dormant period.  When the little kids that they are catering to now become teens and want the Attitude Era back it will rise once again


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 4, 2009)

Our MITB will give a title shot but it will be a hardcore LADDER MATCH!!!!!! Chairs will be allowed!!!

Our female wrestlers will be known as Valkyries. And their title will be full of ass kicking awesomeness. No glittery butterflies.

And that brings us to stereotypes. We need a japanese wrestler with a kabuki look!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 4, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Our MITB will give a title shot but it will be a hardcore LADDER MATCH!!!!!! Chairs will be allowed!!!
> 
> Our female wrestlers will be known as Valkyries. And their title will be full of ass kicking awesomeness. No glittery butterflies.
> 
> And that brings us to stereotypes. We need a japanese wrestler with a kabuki look!



Only if the Valkyries can wrestle nude...on PPV that is. 

And if we go the Kabuki route, I demand at least one sombrero wearing mexican and one gay french guy.

We need balance man. Balance is the key


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 4, 2009)

can i get a job at this great sounding promotion >.>


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 4, 2009)

Now don't be stereotyping one fourth of my people! We need a Mexican who is always found taking a siesta by the ring.

And sure.


----------



## Jax Teller (Mar 4, 2009)

Kaze said:


> Yeah, but that goes without saying.  The Hardcore era is in its dormant period.  When the little kids that they are catering to now become teens and want the Attitude Era back it will rise once again



and with that comes return of (good) Backyard Wrestling


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 4, 2009)

SilverCross said:


> can i get a job at this great sounding promotion >.>



I almost forgot bought you bro

you could do our video packages and music.

TO solve this, we might as well make a minoiteam.

Sombrero Mexican(Hernandez)

Rapping/Dancing Black Man(R Truth)

Redneck White Man(Trevor Murdoch)

Evil Japanese supervillian man with bad dubs(Kenzo Suzuki)

and the manager, lusty french babe(Maryse)

They'd be more over than the nWo

Almost forgot Anti-American Middle Eastern guy(Daivari


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 4, 2009)

Daivari is pretty impressive with his sheik gimmick.

XD I could totally get into this promotion. It would be like this, animal I have become starts to play and then this happens.

"Here he comes! The Fenris Wolf!!! OH MY GOD!! It looks serious shit got serious!! He has a chair!!! He's attack {insert face here} with out warning!!! Oh no he isn't done yet! IT'S THE WOLF BITE (unique name for the Vandaminator)."

"Let this be a lesson to anyone who wants to be Mountain King!!!"

I have too much free time.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 4, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Daivari is pretty impressive with his sheik gimmick.
> 
> XD I could totally get into this promotion. It would be like this, animal I have become starts to play and then this happens.
> 
> ...



Hmm, could Mountain King get us sued by Jarret?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 4, 2009)

No he is king of the mountain. Also Eric Escobar referred to himself as king of the mountain on fcw so i think its cool.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Mar 4, 2009)

people have been mentioning 2 man power trip? i dont remember what team that is can someone remind me?


----------



## konohakartel (Mar 4, 2009)

i can be GM!!!!

jesus christ i go shopping one nite and all of a sudden theres a wrestling promotion being started.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 4, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> No he is king of the mountain. Also Eric Escobar referred to himself as king of the mountain on fcw so i think its cool.


Awesome.


orochimarusama21 said:


> people have been mentioning 2 man power trip? i dont remember what team that is can someone remind me?


Triple H and Stone Cold


konohakartel said:


> i can be GM!!!!
> 
> jesus christ i go shopping one nite and all of a sudden theres a wrestling promotion being started.



Sure. Kaze and Radish seem uninterested, so it's all yours bro.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 4, 2009)

I see you've guys started a promotion~!

Also apparently WWE's Turkey division is called Action Entertainment. I wonder when it'll be brought over to the states to get rid of that pesky Sports Entertainment...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 4, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> I see you've guys started a promotion~!
> 
> Also apparently WWE's Turkey division is called Action Entertainment. I wonder when it'll be brought over to the states to get rid of that pesky Sports Entertainment...



Of course we did

You were offered a GM role....but Kartel claimed it as his own. 

You know who I wished would've panned out?

Mark Jindrak and Sean O Haire.

Especially the latter. He was SC grown and he had talent.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 4, 2009)

He was the original Batista!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 4, 2009)

I hope you don't mean O Haire.

O Haire has talent.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 4, 2009)

O'Haire got screwed when they totally dropped the gimmick they promoed him with, and had him be Piper's lacky


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 4, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> BAH GAWD SHADOW, JARETHDALLIS JUST THREW ELIJAH BURKE OFF THE HELL IN THE CELL JUST FOR BEING BLACK. IN MY 3 WEEKS OF COMMENTING IVE NEVER SEEN SUCH A DESPICABLE ACT OF AGGRESSION


I would so rep you right now if I could... 



> and with that comes return of (good) Backyard Wrestling


I sincerely hope you're not referring to that stupid cheese grater-to-the-face shit that any no-talent-having hack can do. Retards who do that shit deserve all the bullshit that comes their way when they fuck up and maim themselves.


----------



## konohakartel (Mar 4, 2009)

all right as my 1st act as GM there will be a cruiserweight ladder match!!!

Senshi, Rey, Bourne, and Elijah!!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 4, 2009)

konohakartel said:


> all right as my 1st act as GM there will be a cruiserweight ladder match!!!
> 
> Senshi, Rey, Bourne, and Elijah!!



I like your style.

We need an offical roster. I say all involved submit, meh, five guys.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 4, 2009)

Here's the rules. Nobody over 270 lbs unless they have wrestled for NJPW, NOAH, AJPW. Then they will be selected on preferences.

Managers are a plus. And you have to have more tag teams then WWE. So we need at least 2...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 4, 2009)

We need to think through the Valkyrie division, and as co-founder type dude, I recommend we get the Velvet Sky and Angelina Love. Primarily Velvet!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 4, 2009)

There is a god! Boogeyman has been released!!! OH HAPPY DAY!!


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 4, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Here's the rules. Nobody over 270 lbs unless they have wrestled for NJPW, NOAH, AJPW. Then they will be selected on preferences.
> 
> Managers are a plus. And you have to have more tag teams then WWE. So we need at least 2...



nah fuck that. Were getting *BATISTA *


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 5, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Here's the rules. Nobody over 270 lbs unless they have wrestled for NJPW, NOAH, AJPW. Then they will be selected on preferences.
> 
> Managers are a plus. And you have to have more tag teams then WWE. So we need at least 2...


Nice one. And I think we need to exclude Monty Brown from that 270 rule. Period.


JarethDallis said:


> There is a god! Boogeyman has been released!!! OH HAPPY DAY!!


I'm in joy land Now we can see some good people on ECW every week. 



Violent By Design said:


> nah fuck that. Were getting *BATISTA *


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 5, 2009)

Okay lets decide on our valkyries. And perspective gimmicks!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 5, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Okay lets decide on our valkyries. And perspective gimmicks!



We gotta find some way to Nattie from the E.

I want a stable of ladies with a male manager. 

We need to get Ms. Kristal Marshall into the fold. Cuz I'd like to get in her folds.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 5, 2009)

On one condition the manager isn't bordering on gay like cute kip. Make him seem like a playa.

We must also get Velvet Sky...but I vote we have her in a pleated mini skirt or make her look like a trampy school girl.

And what about other titles, Mountain King is our us title.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 5, 2009)

Hold up. I hope you all weren't planning on creating a promotion, and leaving _me_ outta it? I demand that I get a slice of the promotion pie.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 5, 2009)

Of course we were gonna include you. Its about making wrestling something awesome again!


----------



## konohakartel (Mar 5, 2009)

I say NAttie, Beth Pheonix, ODB, Gail Kim, Velvet, Kristal, and 1 Bella Twin.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 5, 2009)

Have Cheerleader Melissa take off her robe thingy. And maybe a little more. I mean, if you know what I'm saying LOLZ HOTNESS~!!!11


----------



## Hellion (Mar 5, 2009)

I wanna be the John Laurinauyfoffotus of the fed.  I will single handedly hire the worst wrestlers possible


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 5, 2009)

Kaze said:


> I wanna be the John Laurinauyfoffotus of the fed.  I will single handedly hire the worst wrestlers possible



And hire every bikini model whose resume you see? Don't be greedy. We all want those perks.


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 5, 2009)

Can we hire DH Smith and Teddy Hart? i hold high hopes for anyone from that family >.>


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 5, 2009)

Teddy is a must, but DH I hate. 

Is every kid with the last name of someone from the 80's in development?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 5, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Have Cheerleader Melissa take off her robe thingy. And maybe a little more. I mean, if you know what I'm saying LOLZ HOTNESS~!!!11


 I C WHUT U DID THAR



SilverCross said:


> Can we hire DH Smith and Teddy Hart? i hold high hopes for anyone from that family >.>





RadishMan said:


> Teddy is a must, but DH I hate.
> 
> Is every kid with the last name of someone from the 80's in development?



If Teddy Hart steps foot in this promotion without paying for a ticket.....I'll fuckin quit....and take my Cage of Rape concept with me


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 5, 2009)

whats your problem with hart....and your problem with DH o.O


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 5, 2009)

SilverCross said:


> whats your problem with hart....and your problem with DH o.O



DH...not so much a problem....just think he gets too much cred just because of his dad. 


As for Teddy...he's a dirty fuckin spotmonkey that doesn't deserve his credible last name. Doing a moonsault of a damn pull up bar don't make you a good wrestler.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 5, 2009)

fuck Teddy Hart and DH Smith.

Teddy Hart just jumps off shit. Not to mention he's a mess to deal with 

DH Smith hasn't done anything except be British Bulldogs son.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 5, 2009)

What did Don West do? And I love how Lethal went all Black Naitch on us. 

Good to see more Puro guys on TNA.

EDIT: How can SoJo look so fugly in pics, yet kinda bangable on TV?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 5, 2009)

Except when she wears animal print outfits. For some reason on a black girl its kinda ugly.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 5, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Except when she wears animal print outfits. For some reason on a black girl its kinda ugly.






I hate Matt Morgan so fucking hard dudes. Seriously.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 5, 2009)

I dont really pay much attention once velvet and frontline are off the camera.

Now we need a bitchin theme song for our program, I say revolution man by Union Underground!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 5, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I dont really pay much attention once velvet and frontline are off the camera.
> 
> Now we need a bitchin theme song for our program, I say revolution man by Union Underground!



I thought we decided on Animal I Have Become. I vote for War by Sick Puppies(it;s the song from the Street Fighter 4 commercials)

And I call Bullshit!! "I've been a World Champion Everywhere I've been." BS Jarrett, you barely have an IC title reign to your credit.

That being said, I really think it's sad that a good rassler like Jarrett has to start a vanity promotion to get over.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 5, 2009)

My disdain for DH has to do with the praise he gets online. Now far be it from me to criticize someone for their work outside the WWE, but people act like he's such an amazing talent and if he was just a regular upstart I bet he wouldn't get half the love from the people. Granted what I have seen has been a cup of coffee.

I don't get why Teddy gets hate for his flips. I hear he's an asshole, but then again what wrestler isn't?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 5, 2009)

No Animal I have become would be my personal entrance. But I like your idea. I say we all get entrance music, and now for a moment out of Wild Mountain Wrestling history.

"MY GOD!!! What is Fenris doing!!"

"I know what he's doing, he setting his opponent up for the Ragnarok! This wont end well!"

Its fun to imagine our as of yet non existent promotion.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 5, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> No Animal I have become would be my personal entrance. But I like your idea. I say we all get entrance music, and now for a moment out of Wild Mountain Wrestling history.
> 
> "MY GOD!!! What is Fenris doing!!"
> 
> ...



Wild Mountain Wrestling sounds like an indy promotion from the territory days. Probally in Montana.  We need to make a unanimous name. 

My theme is Suffer by Sevendust. 

I think all our PPVs should have the fans right on top of you, like at The Rumble 08. Huge stages are good, but small ones are a nice change of pace.

EDIT: See, his oding psots doesn't piss me off. If that was the case, I'd hate Jack Evans too. My hate is that that's ALL he does. I mean, does he know any moves other than the Sharpshooter and random jumping moves?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 5, 2009)

I just went with wild mountain since Im from Colorado. We need a better name, so I will work on that when I can. Or how about Valhalla League Wrestling. Valhalla being the name of the hall of warriors in nordic myth.

Im rethinking my theme Im looking for something more brutal more heavy more bad ass. Its all about attitude and swagger! 

Who else wants to be a wrestler in the promotion I wonder?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 5, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I just went with wild mountain since Im from Colorado. We need a better name, so I will work on that when I can. Or how about Valhalla League Wrestling. Valhalla being the name of the hall of warriors in nordic myth.
> 
> Im rethinking my theme Im looking for something more brutal more heavy more bad ass. Its all about attitude and swagger!
> 
> Who else wants to be a wrestler in the promotion I wonder?



Well I have three wrestlers from my Gaia fed we could use.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 5, 2009)

You! Are on Gaia?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 5, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> You! Are on Gaia?



Indeed. Got my own e-fed thingy I'm trying to get going.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 5, 2009)

Gaia... Rarely go there anymore...

Anyways, ECW, pretty good, it has been. Mark Henry still makes me lol with his laughing grin.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 5, 2009)

I got by Jareth Dallis on Gaia. I primarily hang out in breedables.

We got a good start with the no one over 270 rule. Lets limit the interruptions during matches as well. It gets tiresome when interference ruins an epic match, like the Taker Triple H match a while back when Big Slow brought his fat ass to the ring and ruined it.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 5, 2009)

12 Sided Ring.

YE or Ney?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 5, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I got by Jareth Dallis on Gaia. I primarily hang out in breedables.
> 
> We got a good start with the no one over 270 rule. Lets limit the interruptions during matches as well. *It gets tiresome when interference ruins an epic match*, like the Taker Triple H match a while back when Big Slow brought his fat ass to the ring and ruined it.



Like a bitch, too. I hate that shit.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 5, 2009)

Nay! Lets keep it simple. The eight sided ring is confusing as it is.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 5, 2009)

Take me back to the Attitude Era. Back when shit was all good.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 5, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Nay! Lets keep it simple. The eight sided ring is confusing as it is.





So what all titles are we using here?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 5, 2009)

Heavy Weight, Mountain King, Tag Team, Valkyrie, and some sort of women's tag title. Lets give lady wrasslin legitimacy by givin them their own tag division.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 5, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Heavy Weight, Mountain King, Tag Team, Valkyrie, and some sort of women's tag title. Lets give lady wrasslin legitimacy by givin them their own tag division.



We need a good mid-card US type title.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 5, 2009)

True...but what...we dont want to copy wwe or tna. Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 5, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> True...but what...we dont want to copy wwe or tna. Anyone got any ideas?



Well I had an idea for a submission title called GUTS. 

Or the No Boundaries Title. Every match for the belt must be a stipulation match.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 5, 2009)

We can prolly come up with a title for it. Something iconic.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 6, 2009)

Intimate settings are cool. It makes for a unique experience. I much prefer the crowd close to the ring ala PWG where they have to leave their seats for high flying as opposed to there being NO SEATS and the fans stand outside the apron ala Chikara in Germany. God those shows were bad... -__________-


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 6, 2009)

We aren't gonna start off in stadiums yet anyhow. Right no we gotta plan from the ground up. Use amateurs, and put on shows where we can. And have someone do a moonsault holding a ladder.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 6, 2009)

Lemme be Commisioner of Food and Beverage


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Mar 6, 2009)

you need to have Melina in this fed and make her first woman's champion of fed  that would be awesome.  and also make their be bra and pantie matches and stuff like that


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 6, 2009)

Bra and Panties matches would be the standard match type for the womens under my administration.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 6, 2009)

I say nay, I fear we may alienate the ladies!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 6, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Lemme be Commisioner of Food and Beverage


Kay


JarethDallis said:


> We aren't gonna start off in stadiums yet anyhow. Right no we gotta plan from the ground up. Use amateurs, and put on shows where we can. *And have someone do a moonsault holding a ladder*.


 Teddy Hart'll do it. I once saw him do a moonsault off the roof of a high school gym threw the roof of another high school gym which then sent him and his opponet threw the floor of a third high school gym. Of course that was the only thing he did in said match

Why the hell did you folks ignite my Teddy Hart hate



RadishMan said:


> Bra and Panties matches would be the standard match type for the womens under my administration.





JarethDallis said:


> I say nay, I fear we may alienate the ladies!



Meh, we'll just sign Alex Kozlov. The lady folk will be too busy drooling over him to notice that Melina and Kristal are having a steel cage gravy match.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 6, 2009)

Our ideal roster for Valkyries. Velvet Sky, Melina, Nattie, anyone else? I would say Alicia Fox or Layla El, and Jenny Cash with a decent outfit.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 6, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Our ideal roster for Valkyries. Velvet Sky, Melina, Nattie, anyone else? I would say Alicia Fox or Layla El, and Jenny Cash with a decent outfit.



Jenny Cash annoys me. 

We seem to have a a set of nice heel chicks. Might need some faces.......anyone down for Taylor Wilde as our token "She ain't super hot but she can wrestle so we accept her" chick?

And Layla can't really wrestle to me. She's valuable as a valet though.

EDIT: Let's Angela too. She's pretty good in the ring.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 6, 2009)

We need Death Rey so Kong can have a break from doing the "Implant Buster" :ho


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 6, 2009)

well, DH Smith and Teddy Hart were my only 2 ideas right now for wrestlers, and it seems yall show them down ._.

honestly, iv only seen a few matches of Teddy Hart, and rather liked what i say, not a lot of wrestling moves, but some cool stuff was done, seemed like someone who may be fun to watch anyways..

DH Smith i have yet to see anything from, i think i saw him on WWE once? 
honestly im just curious about him, and yes, its due to his name, as i was a fan of his dad, and liked his work, obviously im then gonna be curious as to what his kid could do.
(i really with one of brets kids woulda tried wrestling, assuming that talent is genetic o.o )


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 6, 2009)

SilverCross said:


> well, DH Smith and Teddy Hart were my only 2 ideas right now for wrestlers, and it seems yall show them down ._.
> 
> honestly, iv only seen a few matches of Teddy Hart, and rather liked what i say, not a lot of wrestling moves, but some cool stuff was done, seemed like someone who may be fun to watch anyways..
> 
> ...




It can't be genetic because Teddy clearly lacks it.

As for DH, he pretty good in the ring and all, but he's just sooooooooo overrated by Bulldog fanboys. And come on man, i know you can think of some other talent to flesh out our roster.

Now that I'm remember the card, Mania 21 was damn good show.


----------



## konohakartel (Mar 6, 2009)

hmm the Valkyries shall have a steel cage match.

The mid Card title should be a Badlands theme...semi hardcore but focusing more on Athleticism.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 6, 2009)

Umaga supposedly got legit hurt in this match. I can see it being true because this ending mugging is clearly edited to make the amount of time with him lying their injured seem less than it was.

EDIT: Ok, Orton's cool and all, but dammit man. Does he have to make everything look like a gay porn scene?


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 6, 2009)

UMAGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 6, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> UMAGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH



Wrong

U*MAN*GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 6, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Now that I'm remember the card, Mania 21 was damn good show.



1st half of the show was pretty awesome.

Rey/Eddie... although a let down because Rey had to worry about the mask.

MITB... the best one tends to be the original.

Taker/RKO... if not for the next match, easily MOTN.

Angle/HBK... Yeah twas amazing and it gets extra points for Shawn actually jobbing to someone and a tap out at that.

... then it takes a massive corn-infested dump the rest of the show.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 6, 2009)

If we're gonna have an asian Valkyrie, lets have it be Gail Kim, Angela is a little bit hard on the eyes.

And I came up with a theme for our version of the Taker. Baron Samedi, a voodoo myth. We would have a dude with skull like face paint who would kick ass.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 6, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> If we're gonna have an asian Valkyrie, lets have it be Gail Kim, Angela is a little bit hard on the eyes.
> 
> And I came up with a theme for our version of the Taker. Baron Samedi, a voodoo myth. We would have a dude with skull like face paint who would kick ass.



No skull face......it's like Papa Shango all over again

Why can't we have both? Angela's ring work is damn good, as is Gail's.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 6, 2009)

Bleh, WM 21... Part of a really crappy stretch of WMs from 18 to 22. HHH/Batista was okay and done better later on, I've never been a big fan of MITB, Taker/Orton was good and probably the best match on the show, JBL/Cena was disappointing crap, Rey/Eddy was meh and done better later on, and HBK/Angle bored me to tears(I completely forgot the rest of the card). It's a better show than 18, 19, 20, and 22, though.


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 6, 2009)

well, i dont follow anything other then WWE and TNA really, and anything besides RAW i didnt follow till about a week or so ago. Teddy hart i only learned of cause i saw him on some crap that was on Mtv or something, and looked him up.

DH i know about cause i saw him on Raw at some point i think.

now if WWE and TNA counts...theres a number of talented guys at TNA that could be great if given a good gimmick and better writing...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 6, 2009)

Well Baron Samedi is a skeleton.

Fine, we can have a hot asian and a not so hot one. We need to plan good gimmicks so Kevin Thorn's curse doesnt befall us.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 6, 2009)

Silvercross... the MTV show was called Wrestling Society X and it kicked 10 kinds of ass.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 6, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Silvercross... the MTV show was called Wrestling Society X and it failed dynamiclly.



Fixed.

Only good things from that show werethe Matt Classic gimmick and the Evans v. Sydal...er...Bourne match in the first ep.

I remember someone said that one of the producers wanted to drop a guy into a vat of acid, and they had to explain that you can't have a guy come back from that kind of thing.......ever.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 6, 2009)

Is said match on the youtube? I must see!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 7, 2009)

I dunno. I'll check though.

EDIT: Here ya go. Short though.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgt3buzPx40[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 7, 2009)

I went sifting through my sketchbooks and found a symbol for my wrestling gimmick.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 7, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I went sifting through my sketchbooks and found a symbol for my wrestling gimmick.



Thats pretty cool looking. I could easily see that on front of a T Shirt


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Fixed.
> 
> Only good things from that show werethe Matt Classic gimmick and the Evans v. Sydal...er...Bourne match in the first ep.
> 
> I remember someone said that one of the producers wanted to drop a guy into a vat of acid, and they had to explain that you can't have a guy come back from that kind of thing.......ever.



You're trying to tell me you didn't enjoy seeing your boys compete in an Exploding Cage?

Or the Tables, Ladders and Cervasas(?) match?

Or how the screen TREMORED whenever Grimes moves?

Yeah it was over the top, but it was still awesome.

It only failed because of the Ass Tassles.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks. I conceived the design when I was teenager. It's sorta like Rey's skull design only more taoist and awesome.

"My god!! It's the Ragnarok!!! It's over!!!"


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 7, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> You're trying to tell me you didn't enjoy seeing your boys compete in an Exploding Cage?
> 
> Or the Tables, Ladders and Cervasas(?) match?
> 
> ...



Too quote some unseen guy from that one ep of Family Guy......

"I didn't like any of that."


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 7, 2009)

I got a suggestion for a PPV name. Ragnarok or Gehenna. WWE took all the good names for apocalypse.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 7, 2009)

lol guys would blow up in WSX and the camera would get all fuzzy to dramatize it.



JarethDallis said:


> I got a suggestion for a PPV name. Ragnarok or Gehenna. WWE took all the good names for apocalypse.



You could just call it Apocalypse....


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 7, 2009)

True, but we need to sound serious!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 7, 2009)

All my good PPV names are either song names or CD names

Into the FLood
Minutes to Midnight
No More SOrrow
From Yesterday
The Mirror's Truth
Autumn Thunder
Hope and Sorrow


----------



## konohakartel (Mar 7, 2009)

As GM i shall be pimped out in an all black suit...black jacket black vest black shirt and black fedora.

Theme song will be a Johnny Cash cover but with a faster tempo. I shall make decisions from my very comfortable almost throne like chair in my office. I come out to the public when shit is about to drop....or for a better view of the womens match..if u kno wat i mean.

There should be a hell faction consisting of Umaga, Senshi, Kennedy (provided he doesnt get hurt), and some1 with a very dark gimmick...but not metal or that extreme.

As for PPV names they should mean something so that they can be used in promos and can be easily associated.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 7, 2009)

I shall lead up the Duality Stable. Still working on the ring name, but I may go by Tyrfing or something norse mythy. And Im still lookin for entrance theme. But I know one thing...I must have a fur coat.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 7, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I shall lead up the Duality Stable. Still working on the ring name, but I may go by Tyrfing or something norse mythy. And Im still lookin for entrance theme. But I know one thing...I must have a fur coat.


 Do you mean a John Morrison fur coat or a big "I killed these animals myself then skinned these animals to make this fur coat" coat?



konohakartel said:


> As GM i shall be pimped out in an all black suit...black jacket black vest black shirt and black fedora.
> 
> Theme song will be a Johnny Cash cover but with a faster tempo. I shall make decisions from my very comfortable almost throne like chair in my office. I come out to the public when shit is about to drop....or for a better view of the womens match..if u kno wat i mean.
> 
> ...



Fuckin awesome.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 7, 2009)

somewhere in between.



A look sorta like this.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 7, 2009)

I was gonna watch some today. It was during the Edge and Big Show contract signing. Cena came out. I changed the channel. End of story.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 7, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> somewhere in between.
> 
> 
> 
> A look sorta like this.



Nice.

My regular RP guy is too hax to exist. He's a big man that has epic charisma, is a submission expert, does epic moonsaults without breaking a sweat, and was trained by Bret, Nash, Dibiase Sr., Keiji Mutoh and Dean Malenko and worked under Undertaker:ho


*sigh* Gotta love pipes dream eh?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 7, 2009)

I dunno what Cena told vickie but Im guessing he was blackmailing her.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 7, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> I was gonna watch some today. It was during the Edge and Big Show contract signing. Cena came out. I changed the channel. End of story.



Dunnnnnnnn

Dunnnnnnnn

Dunnnnnnnn

KALLOOOOKAKOOOOOOOOOOOOO~!

Gotta love it. Beats Glass Shatters and If Ya Smell~! by lightyears.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 7, 2009)

Hmmm would a running choke slam be too much? I was thinkin that would be a pretty sweet move. You charge at the opponent grabbing them the neck and essentially move with the momentum of a spear slamming them to the canvas giving you place to begin your next assault.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 7, 2009)

If it can be done, that sounds like a cool looking move. Sorta like something out of Piccolo/17 from DBZ.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 7, 2009)

I was thinking it would be cool. I was trying to think up moves that dont require you to be super heavy weight class like undertaker or big slow. Rush with movement of the spear grab the neck with both hands push off the ground using the law of physics to help because even those guys would be forced back. We gotta revolutionize the sport like ECW did with their greats.


----------



## Broleta (Mar 7, 2009)

Cena saw the texts Vickie was sending the Big Show


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 7, 2009)

ECW revolutionized something?



> Cena saw the texts Vickie was sending the Big Show


Now that's just evil.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 7, 2009)

MVP and Shelton in MITB. Now that improves the match a bit. MVP to win MITB.


----------



## konohakartel (Mar 7, 2009)

i came up with a kickass possible storyline 4 my GM.

Ill have an assistant of sorts. There will be a major storyline with a heel faction. At our biggest PPV my job as GM will be on the line in a match of the Heels vs Faces. At the end of the night i will losed my job as Gm. At the next show I will be assaulted badly and it will be revealed that my assistan betrayed me in a power play. The next year will see me rise back up after a 2 month hiatus on my way back to my former position. I would regain my position as GM in a brutal match 1 yr later at the biggest PPV.


----------



## Broleta (Mar 7, 2009)

Perverted King said:


> MVP and Shelton in MITB. Now that improves the match a bit. MVP to win MITB.


Agreed. Hopefully no more big men in MITB, 2 is enough. Although I don't see Kozlov going anywhere else except being left off the card.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 7, 2009)

They really need to go back to 6. I think 8 is a bit much...


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 7, 2009)

They really need to take this crap off Wrestlemania. Put the MITB on Summerslam or something.


----------



## konohakartel (Mar 7, 2009)

No MITB is the type of Match that belongs at WM. Its innovative, it allows for so much to be done. Plus its stipulations is perfect since it can be milked for a year.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 7, 2009)

MITB isn't innovative. It's just a damn ladder match like a TLC is. And with the insane amount of ladder matches the 'E has had ever since WM 16, there's really not much else to see that you haven't seen before. Gimmick matches are supposed to be special because you rarely see them and when you do, it's supposed to be a highlight/climax of a feud(this is part of the reason why I hate the Elimination Chamber), not something you do annually just to do it.


----------



## konohakartel (Mar 7, 2009)

whats at stake is what makes it unique. plus its a cross brand event. in theory with the MITB you can milk it for a year over the various brands.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 7, 2009)

So why can't it be on Summerslam again?


----------



## konohakartel (Mar 7, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> So why can't it be on Summerslam again?



Because Summerslam isnt the A ppv. A match like this deserves to be at the biggest 1 of all. the issue is that the writers and bookers cant c past next week.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 7, 2009)

konohakartel said:


> Because Summerslam isnt the A ppv. A match like this deserves to be at the biggest 1 of all. the issue is that the writers and bookers cant c past next week.


Summerslam is their 2nd biggest PPV. Why would their #1 PPV need a gimmick match? It would sell with or with out it. MITB holds no drawing power on if people will purchase WM, if it is on Summerslam it would hold drawing power since not nearly as many people purchase Summerslam as WM.


----------



## konohakartel (Mar 7, 2009)

i always felt RR was the number 2 ppv.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 7, 2009)

Summerslam outsells every PPV except for WM. RR is the 3rd. Last year RR sold more, the year before that Summerslam sold more. Almost every year before 06 SS out sold RR.


----------



## Broleta (Mar 7, 2009)

MITB is pretty much the only reason I watched Wrestlemania 22 and 23.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 7, 2009)

TNA... why can't it be an hour for the KO's and an hour for the X-Division. Outside of Shelley's weeky defense and whatever match the KO's have, I don't see how you guys can stomach it. Oddly enough that seems to be all the wrestling on the show...


----------



## konohakartel (Mar 7, 2009)

my main gripe is with the storyline.

the frontline is getting no rub from the MEM.

BAsically the MEM is falling apart from the inside. The show is focusing more on the MEM than on its homegrown team.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 7, 2009)

I'd rather have boiling hot battery acid poured onto my crotch than to ever watch either of the MCMGs try to wrestle.


----------



## konohakartel (Mar 7, 2009)

they have some unique moves but they need more than just that..its theyre basics that are lacking


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 7, 2009)

MITB belongs at Mania, period. MITB is the match that pushes stars into the main event. And since mania is the top ppv, a match of that caliber should be at mania. It may not be a innovative match, but it's definitly not your average ladder match. Hell, you all know the bullshit that the wwe likes to shove down our throats, about mania being the end all be all of entertainment, superbowl level, where lives are changed, and legends are made? Thus, MITB should be at mania.


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 7, 2009)

eh, there not ignoring there frontline, they just seemed to have dropped them as a team....the members are still around. creed and lethal are doing random tag team matches and then joe and AJ are doing what they said, going after members of the MEM, rightly enough, 2 of the members who aren't trying to kill themselves.


----------



## konohakartel (Mar 7, 2009)

So what kind of gimmick matches should our federation have??


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 7, 2009)

I would avoid using gimmicks to define a promotion. Considering how many idiots think ECW aint extreme anymore.


----------



## konohakartel (Mar 7, 2009)

Well i dont mean like only this or only that..but i mean types of matches that say wow thats so yaddayaddayadda.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 7, 2009)

I did have the thought that if a wrestler did interfere in a match, the match would become a triple threat, or a fatal four way depending on how many interfere.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 7, 2009)

Perverted King said:


> MVP and Shelton in MITB. Now that improves the match a bit. MVP to win MITB.


No! Kofi will win MITB


Violent By Design said:


> They really need to take this crap off Wrestlemania. Put the MITB on Summerslam or something.


 I would'nt object(I think it's a bit too close to RR.) Plus, people are gonna watch Mania anyway, but MITB is the kinda thing that can attract viewers to the Number 2 PPV.


konohakartel said:


> i always felt RR was the number 2 ppv.


Naw. AS Trips once said, half of the year is a countdown to Mania and the other half is a countdown to Summerslam. So SS is by far the number two. 


Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I'd rather have boiling hot battery acid poured onto my crotch than to ever watch either of the MCMGs try to wrestle.


*Prepares the battery acid* Don't you diss Sabin boy. You hating on Petey and Nash as already gotten you major heat from me dear sir, but now you have enraged me greatly. If I were Jarrett or Trips, I'd bury the hell out of you. But I also feel that Shelley is shit and their tag matches are . I that thing they do when they "protect" each other with that gay ass hug. It's just so sad.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 7, 2009)

I find most of the new talent in TNA acting like legendary wrestlers to be insulting. Sharkboy trying to talk like Austin is just...unsettling.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 7, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I find most of the new talent in TNA acting like legendary wrestlers to be insulting. Sharkboy trying to talk like Austin is just...unsettling.



Too much of a good thing....Black Machismo is what the word win was created for. Shark Boy........


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 7, 2009)

I can somehow deal with Jay Lethal copying Savage but sharkboy is just...laaaaaaaaaaaaame. Its also too soon for that kind of mockery.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 7, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I can somehow deal with Jay Lethal copying Savage but sharkboy is just...laaaaaaaaaaaaame. Its also too soon for that kind of mockery.



It's probally because Lethal does it well and has talent(well charisma is probally the better word, as Shark Boy is a good worker.)


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 7, 2009)

I really think a MITB type match could bump up a lesser PPV as most of them don't feel at all special in their own right. I really think MITB is far too close to the Rumble. Yes they can hold onto it for a year, but I think spreading it out is a good way to do it. Sorta like how a few times they hinted the KOTR winner would get a title shot at SSlam. I dunno, I could see it main eventing a lesser show. I kinda hate how Mania is the only show that matters, but it goes with the usual WWE MO.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 7, 2009)

Well to be honest it bugs me how Jay does the Randy Savage voice too. He could talk in his natural voice but do the quotes and still be cool. But Sharkboy just seems like he's kinda all over the place, hes a masked wrestler, who talks like 3:16, who seems to be a lowmidcard talent.

As I see it in our company we shall have me portraying the Sting type personality striking with out warning, only not honorable.

I sure hope the colon boys dont become the ones to unify the titles. They aren't as fluid as the A-Listers with the team work.


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 8, 2009)

im not sure why we would even talk about sharkboy anymore, when was the last time he did anything? i hardly even notice him on the shows anymore...


----------



## konohakartel (Mar 8, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Well to be honest it bugs me how Jay does the Randy Savage voice too. He could talk in his natural voice but do the quotes and still be cool. But Sharkboy just seems like he's kinda all over the place, hes a masked wrestler, who talks like 3:16, who seems to be a lowmidcard talent.
> 
> As I see it in our company we shall have me portraying the Sting type personality striking with out warning, only not honorable.
> 
> I sure hope the colon boys dont become the ones to unify the titles. They aren't as fluid as the A-Listers with the team work.



its more fun with the Savage voice plain and simple.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 8, 2009)

Valhalla Wrestling should have the mountain king title be won in our version of the king of the ring.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 8, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Well to be honest it bugs me how Jay does the Randy Savage voice too. He could talk in his natural voice but do the quotes and still be cool. But Sharkboy just seems like he's kinda all over the place, hes a masked wrestler, who talks like 3:16, who seems to be a lowmidcard talent.
> 
> As I see it in our company we shall have me portraying the Sting type personality striking with out warning, only not honorable.
> 
> I sure hope the colon boys dont become the ones to unify the titles. They aren't as fluid as the A-Listers with the team work.


 With his voice it'd seem too serious. The point is for it to be over the top. I remember that one time he called Sonjay "Bollea" and Val "Lizbit". I LOLed.



RadishMan said:


> I really think a MITB type match could bump up a lesser PPV as most of them don't feel at all special in their own right. I really think MITB is far too close to the Rumble. Yes they can hold onto it for a year, but I think spreading it out is a good way to do it. Sorta like how a few times they hinted the KOTR winner would get a title shot at SSlam. I dunno, I could see it main eventing a lesser show. I kinda hate how Mania is the only show that matters, but it goes with the usual WWE MO.



My main beef with MITB is that at Mania it's not given nearly enough time to be good. 8 people and 12 minutes to work? I know ladder matches are made to spot city, but that's just too much. Basiclly, each person does a spot with the ladder, sells a spot with the ladder, then vanishes until matches end.

These are my current Extreme Warfare feuds:

AJ Styles vs. Jack Swagger
Nigel McGuinnes vs. Shinsuke Nakamura
Keiji Mutoh vs. Kurt Angle
Cade/Murdoch vs. Aries/Danielson
Jack Evans vs. masato Yoshino
Hernandez vs. Undertaker
Quiton Casey(that hax guy I mentioned earlier) vs. Suwama
Samoa Joe vs. KENTA

Epic, no?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 8, 2009)

Valhalla Wrestling is almost too proud to present, Mountain King Scramble match!! Hardcore rules apply!

We need to figure out how we will innovate our version of the sport.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 8, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> *Prepares the battery acid* Don't you diss Sabin boy. You hating on Petey and Nash as already gotten you major heat from me dear sir, but now you have enraged me greatly. If I were Jarrett or Trips, I'd bury the hell out of you. But I also feel that Shelley is shit and their tag matches are . I that thing they do when they "protect" each other with that gay ass hug. It's just so sad.


Dude, you're Booker T to my Triple H. SO KNOW YOUR PLACE, BOY!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 8, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Dude, you're Booker T to my Triple H. SO KNOW YOUR PLACE, BOY!



I would get pissed from the racial implications, but it was too epic for me not enjoy it


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 8, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Too much of a good thing....Black Machismo is what the word win was created for. Shark Boy........



WAIT, Shark Boy is still walking around with that stale as bread Shark Boy Steve Austin gimmick? Isn't that shit like over a year ago?!


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 8, 2009)

He put in a video to win a date with ODB last week. It was about as bad as you can expect.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 8, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> He put in a video to win a date with ODB last week. It was about as bad as you can expect.



WHo the hell wants to date ODB anyway?

So what's with this Don West storyline? Has TNA finally decided to try a heel commentator or what?


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 8, 2009)

King bOOKAAAAAH


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 8, 2009)

I saw some images of what ODB looked like before she went downhill. But yeah, I don't want to date her. I aint that desperate.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 9, 2009)

Yeah of all the KO's to auction... you choose the one step up from Kong?

Isn't it supposed to just be an angle to push someone new like the debuting crossdresser from Mexico?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 9, 2009)

Maybe if it was like Velvet Sky orrrrrrrr Madison Rayne. But what gets me is only in America can a pretty white girl portray a stereotype of a muslim woman.


----------



## konohakartel (Mar 9, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Maybe if it was like Velvet Sky orrrrrrrr Madison Rayne. But what gets me is only in America can a pretty white girl portray a stereotype of a muslim woman.



TNa doesnt think a muslim woman can pull it off....

as for another Official Notice from the Desk of the General Manager:

The main event will be a one on one match between JaethDalis vs. Choas Ghost in the 1st round of the Mountain King Title Inauguration Tournament. It shall be a best 2 out of 3 falls.


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 9, 2009)

TNA isnt the first company to have someone play a stereotype of a different race.....

seriously..some times i wonder if some of yall dont just search for stuff to complain about with TNA.....


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 9, 2009)

IIRC the Saeed character was Melissa's choice. Not to mention she appears on certain indy shows in seperate matches as Saeed and Cheerleader. LOLZ.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 9, 2009)

SilverCross said:


> TNA isnt the first company to have someone play a stereotype of a different race.....
> 
> seriously..some times i wonder if some of yall dont just search for stuff to complain about with TNA.....


Now I know you're not referring to me...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 9, 2009)

konohakartel said:


> TNa doesnt think a muslim woman can pull it off....
> 
> as for another Official Notice from the Desk of the General Manager:
> 
> The main event will be a one on one match between JaethDalis vs. Choas Ghost in the 1st round of the Mountain King Title Inauguration Tournament. It shall be a best 2 out of 3 falls.


 Epic



SilverCross said:


> TNA isnt the first company to have someone play a stereotype of a different race.....
> 
> seriously..some times i wonder if some of yall dont just search for stuff to complain about with TNA.....


 Doesn't matter. Just because there not the first to do it doesn't mean they shouldn't be given a hard time for doing stupid shit.

It is true though, in the late 80s early 90s, if you were a Japanese masked rassler not named Liger, Ultimo or Tiger Mask, chances are you were a white guy


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 9, 2009)

El Generico isn't Canadian. He's from Tuiana Mexico.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 9, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> El Generico isn't Canadian. He's from Tuiana Mexico.



EXtreme Warfare says he's from Canada........so he's Canadian....

Unrelated, Punk just hit the worse bulldog ever.


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 9, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> EXtreme Warfare says he's from Canada........so he's Canadian....
> 
> Unrelated, Punk just hit the worse bulldog ever.



i was wondering if anyone else caught that..


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 9, 2009)

Worst bulldog ever? I've seen some shitty ones before, so if you guys are classifying as such... Youtube better have it up soon. O_O


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 9, 2009)

Punk was totally jobbing to JBL.

DUDE!? WTF!?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 9, 2009)

I soooo didn't expect Cena to say that he loves Vicki.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 9, 2009)

Oh thank god, it was just a wise crack.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 9, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> King bOOKAAAAAH


RESPECT!


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 9, 2009)

wow..the end of the 6 man tag sucked...you could see him watching, waiting for rey...then covering his face, which also looked bad...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 9, 2009)

Pretty epic six man tag.

Edit: Yeah that was kinda bad...I think Raw and Smackdown need to work on the match booking.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 9, 2009)

SilverCross said:


> wow..the end of the 6 man tag sucked...you could see him watching, waiting for rey...then covering his face, which also looked bad...



Yeah. Good to see that Rey's doing the West Coast Pop still. 


OMG ORtons got a gun


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 9, 2009)

That was interesting...so triple H probably has a good reason for his attack. Other than being subjected to gang rapage.


----------



## Starrk (Mar 9, 2009)

Orton: "Don't open the door"

HHH: 

Orton:


----------



## Shirker (Mar 9, 2009)

wwE has really been living up to its name lately: "entertainment." It's been a while since I've enjoyed Raw and smackdown this much, even ECw's becoming bearable.

EDIT*
Above post = in a nutshell.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 9, 2009)

ECW is probably my favorite of the three. Limited GM, lookit me lookit me routine. Good talent on the roster, not counting Ricky Ortiz of course.

I didn't enjoy the Intercontinental Championship Match tonight, it was so meh.  You could tell Punk was jobbing to JBL.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 9, 2009)

Stark said:


> Orton: "Don't open the door"
> 
> HHH:
> 
> Orton:





God, I hope that ain't Orton's wife. The woman looks dumber than a Bratz doll filled with cream cheese.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 9, 2009)

It was probably an actress kinda like Beth Britt she probably wants to retain a private life.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 9, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> It was probably an actress kinda like Beth Britt she probably wants to retain a private life.



I hope so.....


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 9, 2009)

As founder of Valhalla Wrestling, I demand we have a hot ring announcer, because lets face it, Lillian Garcia is easy on the eyes.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 9, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> As founder of Valhalla Wrestling, I demand we have a hot ring announcer, because lets face it, Lillian Garcia is easy on the eyes.



SHe's from my state

When the E was down here my friend got a kiss on the cheek from her


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 9, 2009)

Lucky bastard!!!!

We also need a hot asian to interview people....lets get Lena Yada.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 9, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Lucky bastard!!!!
> 
> We also need a hot asian to interview people....lets get Lena Yada.



No arguement from me.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 9, 2009)

Releasing her was the biggest mistake ever!

I have been thinking up another finisher style move, a spear into a turnbuckled opponent followed by a jumping cutter or a ddt.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 10, 2009)

Evan Bourne returns next week. Finally a reason to watch WWE programming again.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 10, 2009)

About time!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 10, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Evan Bourne returns next week. Finally a reason to watch WWE programming again.



Will they try to fit him into MITB? I hope so.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 10, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Will they try to fit him into MITB? I hope so.



Is it 8 or 6 slots this year? If it's 8, I believe there's only 6 accounted for thus far.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 10, 2009)

They're gonna have guys from all the shows in a battle royal for a slot tomorrow.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 10, 2009)

yeah, I remember someone complaining about ther being 8. Only 6 so far.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 10, 2009)

That was me, lol. I think 8 doesn't add too much, but then again Henry is probably only gonna do 1 spot and be out of the running.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 10, 2009)

For the record, that wasn't Orton's real wife. It was definitly an actress, and a terrible one, at that. When HHH spotted her hiding behind the table, she didn't even seem scared. Orton's real wife isn't the prettiest thing, but she's is a looker, and definitly fuckable....

Is it just me, or did tonights segment remind you The Pillmans got a gun Angle? RAW's ratings for next week are gonna be through the roof, mark my words. RAW was good tonight.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 10, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> For the record, that wasn't Orton's real wife. It was definitly an actress, and a terrible one, at that. When HHH spotted her hiding behind the table, she didn't even seem scared. Orton's real wife isn't the prettiest thing, but she's is a looker, and definitly fuckable....
> 
> Is it just me, or did tonights segment remind you *The Pillmans got a gun Angle?* RAW's ratings for next week are gonna be through the roof, mark my words. RAW was good tonight.



Look back a page and you'll see my "Orton's Got A Gun" joke

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMqcA3wiKG0[/YOUTUBE]

Theres gonna be a Royal Rumble Tongiht!!!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 10, 2009)

Thank god almighty!! Finally, it seems like the union of Edge and Vickie is ending. Its about fucking time, man. I've been waiting for this day, and it couldnt come any sooner....then again, yes it could.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 10, 2009)

Good RAW. Ending had me rolling. It was some what similar to Pillman got a gun angle.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 10, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Thank god almighty!! Finally, it seems like the union of Edge and Vickie is ending. Its about fucking time, man. I've been waiting for this day, and it couldnt come any sooner....then again, yes it could.



Be interesting to see Edge pull of his gimmick with no valet.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 10, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Is it just me, or did tonights segment remind you The Pillmans got a gun Angle? RAW's ratings for next week are gonna be through the roof, mark my words. RAW was good tonight.


That is exactly what I thought about


JarethDallis said:


> I didn't enjoy the Intercontinental Championship Match tonight, it was so meh.  You could tell Punk was jobbing to JBL.



If you read last weeks RAW script that got posted online you would have know that this was coming


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 10, 2009)

I just found the Punk was doin most of the work in the match. I guess cause its in Texas you gotta have all the Texans back home doin' their thing. I still found the match to be baaaaaaaaaad.

Finally Edge and Vickie wont be frenching all the time. That was always repulsive. Though I saw it coming.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 10, 2009)

Kaze said:


> That is exactly what I thought about
> 
> 
> If you read last weeks RAW script that got posted online you would have know that this was coming



I try not to read the SD and RAW spoilers. As a smark, ya can't really complain about wrestling being highly predictable....when you're reading the spoilers. I lol at the idiots out there who complain about wwe being predictable, yet they're reading the spoilers online. I only look at the spoilers for ppv's and future angles and storylines.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 10, 2009)

The problem is after watching for so long, nothing can really surprise you. People were predicting HHH/RKO around December if I'm not mistaken. I stick to show recaps myself. If there's a good match, I download it. There's just too much crap in a week to stomach through it all.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 10, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I try not to read the SD and RAW spoilers. As a smark, ya can't really complain about wrestling being highly predictable....when you're reading the spoilers. I lol at the idiots out there who complain about wwe being predictable, yet they're reading the spoilers online. I only look at the spoilers for ppv's and future angles and storylines.



Well actually they were gonna have JBL challenge CM Punk last week, if he won he was gonna challenge for the title.  But they cut that out for the Diva's match last week.

Interesting note.  The promo's are written word for word, it was kinda weird.  

Anyway I like that the IC title will actually be defended at WM


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 10, 2009)

I realized, no one cares that Just Born Loser is a triple crown champion.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 10, 2009)

I told my friend that when we were watching RAW today. Being triple crown hardly means anything any more since you can get the belts so easy these days.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 10, 2009)

Also it lost meaning after CM Punk got it so quickly. 

Oh and Kizarny got the axe. They didn't bother moving him to ECW.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 10, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I realized, no one cares that Just Born Loser is a triple crown champion.



He's also the 8th Grand Slam Champion. 

Here all the Grand Slamers:
HBK
HHH
Kurt Angle
Eddie Guerrero
Chris Jericho  
Rob Van Dam
Jeff Hardy
JBL 

The only employed wrestlers that can still be grand slamers are Regal and Christian, both of them still need a WWE/World title reign.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 10, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Also it lost meaning after CM Punk got it so quickly.
> 
> Oh and Kizarny got the axe. They didn't bother moving him to ECW.



I don't know about that. It lost meaning when the brand split started imo. Diesel got the Triple Crown faster than CM Punk or nearly as fast.


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 10, 2009)

whats grand slam champion require again?

also, i think the biggest reason the triple crown lost its meaning is due to 1. brand split, now you can switch between 3 shows for world titles....and
2. the IC title lost its meaning...now it goes to who ever they feel like letting carry it around....no one cares about it....


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 10, 2009)

IMO to be considered a grand slam champion in today's WWE you have to win all the titles available to you NOW. So JBL winning what was considered triple crown/grand slam when HBK and co. did it DOES NOT COUNT. JBL has the US/IC covered, but until he wins the WHC... this talk of grand slam should cease and decist. I know he won the classic tag belts back during the APA, but has he won both? If not... hush about this jibba jabba.

Tyler Black vs. Nigel is the MOTY. Just sayin'.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 10, 2009)

SilverCross said:


> whats grand slam champion require again?



WWE/World title, IC, European, and tag team title.


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 10, 2009)

does the european title even exist anymore?


----------



## Broleta (Mar 10, 2009)

SilverCross said:


> does the european title even exist anymore?



Nope, it got unified with the IC title in a match between Jeff Hardy and Rob Van Dam. Jeff Hardy was the last European champion so nobody new could be a grand slam champion. We need a new name for people who win the IC, US, WWE and WHC.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 10, 2009)

Kurt Angle already won those belts. He also held the World Tag, so if you only need 1 of the tag belts... he's a grand slam of the brand split era.

Cena will be as well if he wins the IC title.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 10, 2009)

I forgot that the Euro title got unified with the IC title. That's how pointless and non-prestigous the titles have become.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 10, 2009)

The Juice Man said:


> He's also the 8th Grand Slam Champion.
> 
> Here all the Grand Slamers:
> HBK
> ...


Both of which should be Grand Slammers by now


RadishMan said:


> Kurt Angle already won those belts. He also held the World Tag, so if you only need 1 of the tag belts... he's a grand slam of the brand split era.
> 
> Cena will be as well if he wins the IC title.


See, my beef with ths is if your going to do it like that, you should either make the IC/US and WWE/WHC titles interchangable, or make it so that you need both tag titles.

To me, as long as you get a the WOrld/Tag/ and Mid-card title of the brand your that brands Triple Crown winner. I'll give exampls later.


----------



## konohakartel (Mar 10, 2009)

our triple crown shall be the 3 main titles...having to hold each for at least 2 months each..


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 10, 2009)

DJ Gabirel actually worked a decent match? I'm shocked. Good finish too.

Holy shit! That;s gotta be sweatened, no way Cryme Tyme is that over. More pop that Christian?

EDIT: Regal or Chistrian win plz

EDIT 2: Jung Dragon reference


----------



## Vox (Mar 10, 2009)

ECW is a waste of good superstars.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 10, 2009)

I love Superplex spots for some odd reason.

EDIT: See man, Killings can wrestle if he gets out of doing those damn twirly monkey spots.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 10, 2009)

ECW has the best talent, its not a waste, sure they could be on Raw or Smackdown, but they would get lost in the shuffle. ECW is there to do what it always did, give older wrestlers another chance, and younger talent a proper chance at being exposed to the public.

How great was it when Ortiz got thrown out so quickly? It shows how fail he is.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 10, 2009)

Man, hella good match. I was actually on the edge of my seat (though, that's probably because I'm such a Christian fan). I was expecting Chavo to get that one.

Kinda slept through the other matches, damn fatigue....


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 10, 2009)

I was hoping Dreamer would win. But Captain Charisma is also good.


----------



## Legend (Mar 10, 2009)

Who has the best shot to win MITB?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 10, 2009)

Hmmm...depends...I would say Christian...but I dunno.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 10, 2009)

Yeah, it is kind of a shame with Tommy Dreamer, as he's a crowd favorite. Did you hear the audience when he was eliminated?

Anyway, I kinda forgot who's even in MITB. Christian, Henry, Kofi... who else?


----------



## Legend (Mar 10, 2009)

Thats who id' think would win, but you can't ever count Kofi MVP or Punk out.

MITB: CM Punk, Kane, Mark Henry, Shelton Benjamin, MVP, Kofi Kingston, Christian and Finlay


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 10, 2009)

JoMo was kinda lame tonight with his repeating "The Miz's hair is aerodynamic!"


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 11, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> How great was it when Ortiz got thrown out so quickly? It shows how fail he is.


I forgot he was in it till I heard them say he was out


JarethDallis said:


> I was hoping Dreamer would win. But Captain Charisma is also good.


Look on the brightside, with Christian in MITB, Swagger's free. Maybe an ECW title match at Mania?



THE LEGEND OF Q said:


> Who has the best shot to win MITB?


Aside from Henry and Kane it's anyones game.


THE LEGEND OF Q said:


> Thats who id' think would win, but you can't ever count Kofi MVP or Punk out.
> 
> MITB: CM Punk, Kane, Mark Henry, Shelton Benjamin, MVP, Kofi Kingston, Christian and Finlay



When did Finlay qualify?


----------



## Legend (Mar 11, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> When did Finlay qualify?


I know i asked the same thing,I might have missed that show but thats what my friend told me.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 11, 2009)

THE LEGEND OF Q said:


> I might have that show but thats what my friend told me.



Well last I checked it was just Christian, Mark Henry, Kane, MVP, Shelton, Kofi and Punk qualified. Must be a spoiler if it's true.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 11, 2009)

I sense Ricky is the next to get the axe, Vinny is back to keeping the best and axing the rest.

Edit: Finlay didn't qualify yet, there is only 7 spots taken. The eighth will probably be a smackdown superstar. The land of Giant men.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 11, 2009)

Khali hasn't qualified yet has he.... >_<?

That said, I wish they would have the MITB cash in at Mania. It's really the only thing they can do with it now other then having someone fail. (Not Kennedy, well maybe a little :ho)


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 11, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Khali hasn't qualified yet has he.... >_<?
> 
> That said, I wish they would have the MITB cash in at Mania. It's really the only thing they can do with it now other then having someone fail. (Not Kennedy, well maybe a little :ho)



I wanna see someone use MITB to steal a title match.

Or...to....be......creative.....know how they use to have Champ vs. Champ vs. Champ at Cyber Sunday right? What if they do that this year...but before the match the MITB winner says he's cashing it in after the match....but doesn't say who he'll use it against

The suspense will be maddening


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 11, 2009)

Im thinking we will get Hardy V Hardy at mania. People talk like it will be next year, but cmon the WWE can't keep it goin that long.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 11, 2009)

Matt Striker is the best CC in the business.  He made a SF and X-men reference without hesitation


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 11, 2009)

Kaze said:


> Matt Striker is the best CC in the business.  He made a SF and X-men reference without hesitation



I didn't catch them, what were they?

I know I enjoyed his Jung Dragon reference.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 11, 2009)

And thats why we love him.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 11, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I didn't catch them, what were they?
> 
> I know I enjoyed his Jung Dragon reference.



During the Tyson/Gabriel  match.  He said "we had our own version of Jean Grey versus Storm last week" and a few statements later he said "That was a shoryuken, or rising punch that gabriel just did"


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 11, 2009)

Kaze said:


> During the Tyson/Gabriel  match.  He said "we had our own version of Jean Grey versus Storm last week" and a few statements later he said "That was a shoryuken, or rising punch that gabriel just did"



Nice. Striker is pretty epic


----------



## Hellion (Mar 11, 2009)

Him and JR should be the RAW announce team


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 11, 2009)

And lets not forget the classic Stryker comment. "OH!! Right in the capital of thailand!"


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 11, 2009)

Striker disappointed me by making reference to the two bags of fail that are Jean Grey and Storm. He should pick X-Men that don't suck ass next time(a list Failverine doesn't belong on).


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 11, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Striker disappointed me by making reference to the two bags of fail that are Jean Grey and* Storm*. He should pick X-Men that don't suck ass next time(a list Failverine doesn't belong on).







I'm soooooo sending a horny HEIDENREICH to your house mister.

But my geekitude will not let such comments die Who do you define as X Men who "don't suck ass"?

God help you if you utter the name Emma Frost. God help you.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 11, 2009)

Agreed.

And the reaction R-Truth got somehow suggests he should be on ECW.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 11, 2009)

Hell I want all of my fave wrestlers on ECW.  For the love of God put Kofi back on there.  I mena Edge takes him out at the elimination chamber and he does nothing to retaliate, that is just horrible for his character... unless he wins MITB and cashes it in during WM


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 11, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Agreed.
> 
> And the reaction R-Truth got somehow suggests he should be on ECW.



Who are you agreeing with?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 11, 2009)

You. I never agree with Shadow.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 11, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> You. I never agree with Shadow.



LOL.

Ok then, thats acceptable


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 11, 2009)

I also enjoy the X-Men...but don't hate me for likin Emma Frost.

I can see ECW is slowly becoming the best. And any immature idiot who thinks Extreme has to mean bringin out the chairs and tables needs to get over it!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 11, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I also enjoy the X-Men...but don't hate me for likin Emma Frost.
> 
> I can see ECW is slowly becoming the best. And any immature idiot who thinks Extreme has to mean bringin out the chairs and tables needs to get over it!



Oh you got some hate comin your way mister. Emma Frost is like the X Anti Christ in my book.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 11, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I'm soooooo sending a horny HEIDENREICH to your house mister.
> 
> But my geekitude will not let such comments die Who do you define as X Men who "don't suck ass"?
> 
> God help you if you utter the name Emma Frost. God help you.




I don't care one way or the other about Emma. Hell, Marvel treats almost all of their female characters like retarded cum dumpsters anyway, so I only give out the hate for the more annoying ones.

And really though, damn near all the X-Men have been bordering on being unlikeable twatbags for the last 5 years or so which sucks a huge amount of ass.

I'm still a huge Cyclops fan, though. Wolverine can eat rancid shit and die like the bitch he is.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 11, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I don't care one way or the other about Emma. Hell, Marvel treats almost all of their female characters like retarded cum dumpsters anyway, so I only give out the hate for the more annoying ones.
> 
> And really though, damn near all the X-Men have been bordering on being unlikeable twatbags for the last 5 years or so which sucks a huge amount of ass.
> 
> I'm still a huge Cyclops fan, though. Wolverine can eat rancid shit and die like the bitch he is.



But why the Storm hate? The woman's a Weather Witch, a queen, and she has latent sorcery powers and stuff. 

Cyclops upsets me ecause despite great powers his personallity is like brain dead cardboard. Only time he's ever entertained me was during Messiah CompleX. 

I personally like the younger X teams, which is why Emma has special hatred from me.

To make this a wrestling discussion, I once started a comic book wrestling fed story. It was


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 11, 2009)

They really dropped the ball on not having Maryse continue her White Queen ringgear. That was epic. And I don't even use the word epic!

And Wolverine is not a Failverine or a Whoreverine. Just because he's in every team, has 3-4 solo books plus a weekly one shot... it's NEVER enough.

That said Striker is definitley the best commentator in the WWE. Not sure how I'd feel about him and JR. Anyone would be better then Todd who just sits there, but JR is shit. Really all the WWE guys are. Striker and Ultra Mantis would be epic. Tea n' Toast perhaps!


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 11, 2009)

I marked when HHH came to Orton's "house" chased him around and threw him through his living room window.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 11, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> But why the Storm hate? The woman's a Weather Witch, a queen, and she has latent sorcery powers and stuff.


I find her highly annoying with how much shit is basically handed to her because someone at Marvel has a huge hard-on for her. She was basically handed leadership of the X-Men after Madelyne Pryor manipulated Cyclops to lose and failed with it. She was okay while leading Gold Team, so she didn't really bother me all that much then. The less said about X-treme X-Men, the better. And everything with Black Panther made me want to puke(fuck you, Hundlin!) because everything about it was so damn convenient. 



> Cyclops upsets me ecause despite great powers his personallity is like brain dead cardboard. Only time he's ever entertained me was during Messiah CompleX.


My liking of Cyclops at first had to do with something superficial(he's forced to wear stuff to cover his eyes and I had to start wearing glasses when I was 8 and didn't want to do so. Was mainly a DC reader til I saw Uncanny on the newsstand one day and Cyke was on the cover, read it, went to find out more about him and I just decided to start wearing my glasses since then. Weird, ain't it? ), but as I read more and more, his leadership skills and his willingness to make the tough decisions won me over even more and give him more depth to me unlike some stumpy, piece of shit Canadian bitch that people fangasm over just because he kills people and Marvel gives him all the "funny" lines.



> I personally like the younger X teams, which is why Emma has special hatred from me.


I loved New X-Men til those fuckheads at Marvel went and canceled it for the ever shitty Young X-Men title. Bastards...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 11, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I loved New X-Men til those fuckheads at Marvel went and canceled it for the ever shitty Young X-Men title. Bastards...



Your Storm hate is somewhat valid

God......Young X Men was horrible....Ink? Really? Killing Dust for no fucking reason at all? Having a team of Young X Men that doesn't have Prodigy or Mercury? Really? 

I also hate the later art in New X Men (around the time they went to Limbo). So damn cartoony......they go from looking like 16-17 year olds to 12-13 year olds.

*tries to make the convo wrestling related* Ummmmm, OMG I LUVS ORTON LULZ


----------



## Bushido Brown (Mar 11, 2009)

i watch it from time to time mostly ppv. Theres no good story lines like there use to be in the old days and theres to many ppv like 2 a month. Im a big Edge fan and hate Cena. The only reason he gets title shot is because of his mic skills.

Top 5
1. Brett Hart
2. Hulk Hogan
3. Razor Ramon
4. Edge
5. Kurt Angle


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 11, 2009)

Chikara's DVD covers are based on comic art.

*proceeds to rant for 20 mins. on comics after he disguises it as a wrestling post*


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 11, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Your Storm hate is somewhat valid






> God......Young X Men was horrible....Ink? Really? Killing Dust for no fucking reason at all? Having a team of Young X Men that doesn't have Prodigy or Mercury? Really?


Yeah, they haven't even bothered to explain what's happened to the rest of the New X-Men team that left after Messiah Complex outside of those stupid little mini-stories in the Divided We Stand mini.  



> I also hate the later art in New X Men (around the time they went to Limbo). So damn cartoony......they go from looking like 16-17 year olds to 12-13 year olds.


Jeebus... remember the issue where the school's about to get attacked by that mutant-eating monster machine that ate Bishop's arm? The art there was fuckin' AWFUL. Remember when Cyclops had gathered Emma, Beast and the other teachers to talk about the school and the panel that shows all of them sitting there is completely white except for lil blobs of color that was supposed to represent each individual? I almost threw that issue in the trash because the art was so off-putting.



> *tries to make the convo wrestling related* Ummmmm, OMG I LUVS ORTON LULZ


:rofl


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 11, 2009)

So I was bored today and made some custom wrestlers on Smackdown Vs. Raw 2007, really not enough moves for my taste. But it serves as a way to plan the federation!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 11, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Remember when Cyclops had gathered Emma, Beast and the other teachers to talk about the school and the panel that shows all of them sitting there is completely white except for lil blobs of color that was supposed to represent each individual? I almost threw that issue in the trash because the art was so off-putting.



I liked Divided We Stand

Fail post time


*Spoiler*: __ 




You mean this meeting or the one with that smudge of a Gambit?






*Spoiler*: __ 



Scope out Piotr's arms for shits sake.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Mar 11, 2009)

SCNR said:


> i watch it from time to time mostly ppv. Theres no good story lines like there use to be in the old days and theres to many ppv like 2 a month. Im a big Edge fan and hate Cena. The only reason he gets title shot is because of his mic skills.
> 
> Top 5
> 1. Brett Hart
> ...



what are you talking about there are not 2 ppv's a month.


also whats wrong with Emma Frost? she's hot


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 11, 2009)

orochimarusama21 said:


> what are you talking about there are not 2 ppv's a month.
> 
> 
> also whats wrong with Emma Frost? she's hot



She's also a stupid stuck up pissy little bitch that got a bus load of 15 year olds blown the fuck up. I hope she gets her fucking brains blown out in Messiah War.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 11, 2009)

I just like her cause she looks good in lingerie.

Shiranui is a move Bourne should use.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 11, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I just like her cause she looks good in lingerie.
> 
> Shiranui is a move Bourne should use.



It's comics man....ALL(well 99.9 percent) of the chicks look good in lingerie.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 11, 2009)

True. But hers was white, white lingerie is rarely sexy, black lingerie is.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 11, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> True. But hers was white, white lingerie is rarely sexy, black lingerie is.



Like I said, I hope Phoinex comes back and melts her bimbo brain.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 12, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the one. Jeebus, look at Scott in that last panel, it's like they drew and outline in pencil and just dripped ink into it. 

Nori's face = 

KILL IT WITH FIRE! 



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Scope out Piotr's arms for shits sake.




It's like he did nothing but HGH for a month...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 12, 2009)

What the hell have they done with the X-men!?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 12, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> That's the one. Jeebus, look at Scott in that last panel, it's like they drew and outline in pencil and just dripped ink into it.
> 
> 
> Nori's face =
> ...



Glad you caught Nori's chimp face. As for teh Wolvie panel, his hair(and Pixie's to a alesser extent is all over the place man. And Piotr's arm to head ratio is too much man.Wish I could find that panel where Gambit and Beast are just blue and brown blurs. Or the one where Prodigy has an unexplained high top fade and Hellion looks like he's strung out on Herion

I'll post something rasslin related in a min.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 12, 2009)

X-Men rule. 

Emma as part of Norman's group makes the Illumnati into the IllumiNaughty. :ho


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 12, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> X-Men rule.
> 
> Emma as part of Norman's group makes the Illumnati into the IllumiNaughty. :ho





Might sound pervy, but I can't wait till this generation of Young x men grow up. Pixie and Mercury are gonna be hawt


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 12, 2009)

Is it just me or would it kill Punk to do some sit ups?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 12, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Is it just me or would it kill Punk to do some sit ups?



Lol. My mom use to always ask me how a Striaght Edge guy got a bit of a beer belly. 

I think it's better like this. Therefore he can still be the shining No Drug Pillar "See guys? He don't juice! If he did, would he be this flabby?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 12, 2009)

I think its pretty odd still. You would think if he was straight edge he could hit the gym once in a while.

But the same cant be said for The Doughboy Kendrick.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 12, 2009)

CM Punk looks horrible. Once he turns heel his career will def shoot off. He's so naturally unappealing, it's amazing how over he has become.

Also he's a very small guy. He put on that chunk of fat so he didn't look to out of place in the WWE. He's no body builder so it'll take him a long ass time to get a decent physique if he even bothers to try.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 12, 2009)

I think Christian is finally gettin used to wrestling in a normal ring again. I still think the eight sided ring makes no sense.


----------



## Broleta (Mar 12, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I think Christian is finally gettin used to wrestling in a normal ring again. I still think the eight sided ring makes no sense.



TNA ring is six sided bro.


----------



## Dr Faust (Mar 12, 2009)

It is still a strange ring.


----------



## Tobirama (Mar 12, 2009)

Hey so even though I stopped watching wrestling from about 1998/99 I still manage to watch Wrestlemania every year. Anyway I watched Raw Is War this week to get some idea for the ppv:

Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels will be the highlight of Wrestlemania. I still remember watching that cage match between them back in 97 at 3 A.M., anything like that and I'll be happy. Hope the Undertaker wins this one, big tard of his as a kid.

Edge/Big Show/John Cena/Vickie stuff was surreal, who the hell writes this garbage? I don't know who to root for, I like all three.

Triple H ransacking Randy Orton's house was awesome. Orton looks like a big coward after that. I don't really care about this match.

CM Punk looked sloppy as ever, I remember from the last Wrestlemania. He hasn't changed at all. I need to see more of Bradshaw/Fit Finlay/Rey Mysteryo/MVP on Wrestlemania, I don't expect the Money In The Bank to be a good match, it's always a trash 20 mins or so.

Overall I'm disappointed with the match-ups for Wrestlemania this year, there's only 2 that catch my interest. About the same as last year, then. There hasn't been an awesome Wrestlemania in ages (last one was, 20 I think), I wonder what the crazy match will be this time, we had the Big Show vs Floyd Mayweather, year before was Donald Trump vs Mr McMahon.



JarethDallis said:


> I think Christian is finally gettin used to wrestling in a normal ring again. I still think the eight sided ring makes no sense.





Broleta said:


> TNA ring is six sided bro.





Dr Faust said:


> It is still a strange ring.



Wtf is this 6 sided ring business


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 12, 2009)

What the hell is WWE going to do with Rey Mysterio at Wrestlemania?


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 12, 2009)

I still laugh at everything that is wrong with TNA, people still cling to the six-sided ring as one of the main reasons it sucks. Heh... LOL @ wreslt-... errmm Entertainment Fans.


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 12, 2009)

i dont see the problem with the ring, its something different, and works well enough. 

i also dont see what the problem you have with punk...he wasnt the one being sloppy in that monday night match....things woulda gone better had JBL actually done something, rather then try to have punk carry it...


----------



## konohakartel (Mar 12, 2009)

Official Message from the desk of the General Manager of Valhalla:

we shall now use a 5 sided ring. To bless this ring we shall have Rey Mysterio and Evan Bourne face off against Kidd and the Brian Kendrick...

Followed by  Ultimo Dragon versus The American Dragon. 

Finally The Undertaker versus Chris Jericho in a falls count anywhere match.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 12, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I think its pretty odd still. You would think if he was straight edge he could hit the gym once in a while.
> 
> But the same cant be said for The Doughboy Kendrick.


It's hard to stay in shape when you always have the munchies bro.


Dr Faust said:


> It is still a strange ring.


i remember reading thaat since the ring has more posts than a traditional one that it makes doing high flying moves easier(something about the tension or somethin)


Perverted King said:


> What the hell is WWE going to do with Rey Mysterio at Wrestlemania?


DUnno...MITB or a match against J. Swag would be entertaining


SilverCross said:


> i dont see the problem with the ring, its something different, and works well enough.
> 
> i also dont see what the problem you have with punk...he wasnt the one being sloppy in that monday night match....things woulda gone better had JBL actually done something, rather then try to have punk carry it...


That was just one night......Punk's ring work has been on the decline since he came to the E. People don't notice it because he always works well in big matchs and thats what folks remember the most.


konohakartel said:


> Official Message from the desk of the General Manager of Valhalla:
> 
> we shall now use a 5 sided ring. To bless this ring we shall have Rey Mysterio and Evan Bourne face off against Kidd and the Brian Kendrick...
> 
> ...



Ultimo vs. Danielson better be a title match

ANd Danielson better job too


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 12, 2009)

Perverted King said:


> What the hell is WWE going to do with Rey Mysterio at Wrestlemania?



I really don't care. As long as he doesn't win the MITB, they could do whatever they want with him. He's become so stale, it's pitiful. They better not ever put him in the main event again. He never shoulda been there in the first place. And this is coming from a Mysterio fan.

Anybody noticed that Jericho is becoming rather, well, fat?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 12, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I really don't care. As long as he doesn't win the MITB, they could do whatever they want with him. He's become so stale, it's pitiful. They better not ever put him in the main event again. He never shoulda been there in the first place. And this is coming from a Mysterio fan.
> 
> Anybody noticed that Jericho is becoming rather, well, fat?



He is a little. Age and no juice will do that to ya.

Can we kill Matt Morgan now plz? Plz? Plz?

Love me some TBP, but this "Holler" and "On Like DOnkey kong" fail must end.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 12, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> ANd Danielson better job too



NANI!


----------



## konohakartel (Mar 12, 2009)

Official Message from the Desk of the General Manager of Valhalla.

For the Tag Team titles there shall be two qualifying matches.

Cryme Tyme vs. MCMG

LAX vs. Priceless

The winners shall face off in a Tornado Tag Match.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 12, 2009)

Gladly, Matt Morgan should of stuck to American Gladiators, stupid body builders are fail for wrestling.

Holla only works if its a black girl, when white girls use black slang, its just sad. Really really sad.


----------



## konohakartel (Mar 12, 2009)

I am now thinking about signing Rocco to a short term deal...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 12, 2009)

I think TNA has one good thing goin, havin a lady ref for knock out matches.


----------



## konohakartel (Mar 12, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I think TNA has one good thing goin, havin a lady ref for knock out matches.



that was Traci Brooks..she is a knockout..she just hasnt been used..she was a special guest ref because they couldnt have a clean finish


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 12, 2009)

Ah. I didn't know that. Remember I pay little attention to the show.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 13, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> NANI!


Danielson is good and all, but he will NOT go over Lord Yoshihiro Asai in any promotion I have something to do with


konohakartel said:


> Official Message from the Desk of the General Manager of Valhalla.
> 
> For the Tag Team titles there shall be two qualifying matches.
> 
> ...


Meh, I'd replace Cryme Tyme with SpeedMuscle or the Bricoes or Cade and Murdoch. I like tag teams where both guys can wrestle(JTG)



JarethDallis said:


> Gladly, Matt Morgan should of stuck to American Gladiators, stupid body builders are fail for wrestling.
> 
> Holla only works if its a black girl, when white girls use black slang, its just sad. Really really sad.


Take it from a black guy(albeit one who's detached from hip hop culture), people haven't been saying holla in years. And Morgan has sucked since his E days. Why anyone anywhere would even utter his name again is a mystery to me.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 13, 2009)

Only T-Lo still says it, and lets face it T-Lo is able to pull it off. White girls shouldnt use black slang, they kill it. White guys can pull it off for a while, hell white guys can use latin slang with out killing it. But blond white girls destroy everything.

Until we got the funds and the status to hire these people we need to think more realistically. We can probably get Teddy Hart he isn't doin anything. As for our Valkyrie recruitment process lets stay away from the blond bimbos. WWE does that enough for the industry. Kelly Kelly being the least interesting of them all.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 13, 2009)

We need to get a hold of Pac. I want to see flips~!

I'll see what I can do as Commish of Food n' Beverage.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 13, 2009)

Cade and Murdoch..? O_o


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 13, 2009)

Oh yeah I saw a rerun of Drew Carey and Triple H was on that episode.

I still say we get hispanic dude, to be our version of Taker, Baron Samedi. Although its a Haitian legend, but you dont hear about haitian wrestlers too much. He would wear a top hat, and be cool!

"I have never seen such a brutal act in all my life, Fenris just mangled Baron Samedi in the Elimination Chamber! What kind of sick man is this beast?!"


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 13, 2009)

TNA's 6 sided ring isn't really a problem. I personally don't see the point in it aside from just being different. Either way they need to fix a lot of other shit before it becomes watchable again.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 13, 2009)

Like getting the MEM gone for good?


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Mar 13, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> She's also a stupid stuck up pissy little bitch that got a bus load of 15 year olds blown the fuck up. I hope she gets her fucking brains blown out in Messiah War.





JarethDallis said:


> I just like her cause she looks good in lingerie.
> 
> Shiranui is a move Bourne should use.



yes Emma Frost does look damn good in lingerie  also when did she get a bus load of 15 year olds blow up? not that i really care anyway lol she can do whatever she wants lol.




JarethDallis said:


> Only T-Lo still says it, and lets face it T-Lo is able to pull it off. White girls shouldnt use black slang, they kill it. White guys can pull it off for a while, hell white guys can use latin slang with out killing it. But blond white girls destroy everything.
> 
> Until we got the funds and the status to hire these people we need to think more realistically. We can probably get Teddy Hart he isn't doin anything. As for our Valkyrie recruitment process lets stay away from the blond bimbos. WWE does that enough for the industry. Kelly Kelly being the least interesting of them all.



to me it seems like you just hate blonde white girls. blonde white girls make everything better and are hotter than others  Kelly Kelly is hotter than mostly everyone in wwe.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 13, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Only T-Lo still says it, and lets face it T-Lo is able to pull it off. White girls shouldnt use black slang, they kill it. White guys can pull it off for a while, hell white guys can use latin slang with out killing it. But blond white girls destroy everything.
> 
> Until we got the funds and the status to hire these people we need to think more realistically. We can probably get Teddy Hart he isn't doin anything. As for our Valkyrie recruitment process lets stay away from the blond bimbos. WWE does that enough for the industry. Kelly Kelly being the least interesting of them all.


If by T-Lo you mean Teddy Long than no, he doesn't make it work. Teddy Long hasn't been important since he was Rodney Mack's manager.


Violent By Design said:


> Cade and Murdoch..? O_o


Damn skippy Or at least Cade


orochimarusama21 said:


> yes Emma Frost does look damn good in lingerie  also when did she get a bus load of 15 year olds blow up? not that i really care anyway lol she can do whatever she wants lol.
> 
> to me it seems like you just hate blonde white girls. blonde white girls make everything better and are hotter than others  Kelly Kelly is hotter than mostly everyone in wwe.


Maryse >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Kelly and her damn alien face.

As for Emma, after M-Day she had all the students at Xavier's that were no longer mutants sent home. But before the bus made if off campus Matt Striker and his Purifiers blew it up with a rocket launcher. That shit took out Tag and DJ man. Shit ain't cool

And all I'll say this shit again.

If we hire TEDDY HART, I will quit.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 13, 2009)

Are you guys role playing in the wrestling thread? lol.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 13, 2009)

orochimarusama21 said:


> yes Emma Frost does look damn good in lingerie  also when did she get a bus load of 15 year olds blow up? not that i really care anyway lol she can do whatever she wants lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No way, man. Maryse, Mickie, Layla, Eve, Bella twins, all look better than Kelly. Hell, even Candice looks better.

No offense to everyone, but I think this made up wrestling role playing shit that you guys got going on, is incredibly stupid. I can't possibly be the only here who thinks so....am I?


----------



## konohakartel (Mar 13, 2009)

hey im just makin up a few matches i think would be great...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 13, 2009)

I just think Kelly Kelly is bland. There are other blond divas that stand out, Kelly is just a bit bleh. She's whiter than Mayonnaise!

Am I the only one hoping Miz and Morrison unify the titles at mania? Carlito and Primo are cool and all, but it would stand out as defining if the A-List Elitest and the Chick Magnet unified the title.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 13, 2009)

Kelly Kelly is nothing more then the new Torrie Wilson. She's a cute girl-next door type, but she's not the hottest.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 13, 2009)

Don't forget Torrie had good entrance music.


----------



## konohakartel (Mar 13, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Don't forget Torrie had good entrance music.



and a puppy


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 13, 2009)

Divas really need to be more like Melina or Lita, girls who want to be wrestlers.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 13, 2009)

WWE's MO is that it's easier to teach models to be wrestlers then it is to teach wrestlers to be models.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 13, 2009)

All Im askin is cute girls who actually the job seriously like Melina.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 14, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> WWE's MO is that it's easier to teach models to be wrestlers then it is to teach wrestlers to be models.



That, along with the fact that in Vince's mind, when it comes to the divas, looks are more important than actual ring skill. I'm not really complaining, because if Im gonna watch some women wrestle, I prefer that they be good looking. Soory, I just cant watch ugly women wrestling.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 14, 2009)

True enough. It is nice to see that not all divas have implants, considering Michelle McCool is flat as an ironing board.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 14, 2009)

Honestly can't think of too many ugly girls involved in wrestling. Sure there's Kong and Jillian wasn't the "WWE generic blonde" she is now when she was working the indies/OVW, but most of them are pretty good looking and better then most WWE divas. It's actually pretty surprising actually. For every Amy Lee, there's an Alicia, Melissa, Candice Larae, Lacey, Rain. Hell even Lufisto is quite cute when she's not bleeding in death matches. And the fact that she does it actually makes her cuteness go up a level.

But WWE is not the place for women's wrestling. Every once in a while there's glimpses of greatness (02/03... Mickie/Trish... early 08's Beth/Melina feud), but most people know what the DIvas are. Shimmer is where you go and the monthly encounter in ROH/IWA.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 14, 2009)

True. I do feel the divas title barbifies the divas a bit much. Its all glittery and girly.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 14, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> No offense to everyone, but I think this made up wrestling role playing shit that you guys got going on, is incredibly stupid. I can't possibly be the only here who thinks so....am I?



Meh. You don't have to be involved then. All we're basiclly doing is saying how we would run a fed, something everyone does.


So.....what'd I miss on Smackdown!?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 14, 2009)

JoMo and Miz defended their titles and left with the Chin Twins. Cause the Bella Twins love a winner! Edge is paranoid, Taker kicked Kozlov's ass, MVP and R Truth tagged against Shelton and Chavo, Finlay beat Dough Boy Kendrick for a place in the MITB.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 14, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> JoMo and Miz defended their titles and left with the Chin Twins. Cause the Bella Twins love a winner! Edge is paranoid, Taker kicked Kozlov's ass, MVP and R Truth tagged against Shelton and Chavo, Finlay beat Dough Boy Kendrick for a place in the MITB.



Man.........I missed all the fail


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 14, 2009)

You call the ultimate tag team winning fail!?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 14, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> You call the ultimate tag team winning fail!?



If you consider the Ultimate Tag Team The Miz and some overrated ass monkey that;s all sizzle no steak then yes, that is fail/.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 14, 2009)

They're still better than the Colon boys.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 14, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> They're still better than the Colon boys.



No, they're not. The Colon's could each do decent alone. When Miz and Morrison break up(despite he'll for sure get the push) Morrison is gonna flounder and fail.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 14, 2009)

You dont know that for sure, I remember when he and Punk feuded on ECW it was pretty good. It depends on who he would be booked against. I know you think he's a spot monkey but I still like to see his matches because he puts on a good show.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 14, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> You dont know that for sure, I remember when he and Punk feuded on ECW it was pretty good. It depends on who he would be booked against. I know you think he's a spot monkey but I still like to see his matches because he puts on a good show.



I wouldn't call hin a spotmonkey(i'll reserve that for Jeff and Teddy) but I also don't think he's that good. For a guy who's spose to be so charismatic, he's really boring and his mic skills make him look like a shithead. I honestly hope this turns out to be a Rockers type split where the guy originally pegged as the star isn't as successful as the guy pegged to be his partner.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 14, 2009)

I see them splitting after they hopefully unify titles. They stand out more as a tag team than most in the division.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 14, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> No way, man. Maryse, Mickie, Layla, Eve, Bella twins, all look better than Kelly. Hell, even Candice looks better.
> 
> No offense to everyone, but I think this made up wrestling role playing shit that you guys got going on, is incredibly stupid. I can't possibly be the only here who thinks so....am I?



Gotta agree. This joke has been going on for days now


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 14, 2009)

In all honesty I think the ideas for the fed have gotten plain ridiculous. And I was for the most part joking about starting one, since Vince buys his competition.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 14, 2009)

Vince/WWE are trying to shut down an indy that is advertising "former WWE" superstars Nash/Hall vs. Road Dogg/Mr. Ass.

Course who'd want to see that? Not that it'll happen because Hall wont' show...


----------



## Dr Faust (Mar 14, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I see them splitting after they hopefully unify titles. They stand out more as a tag team than most in the division.



Ah, the unification of the tag team titles. That would be one of the best ideas that the WWE has had for the Tag Team Division since... Well... For a very long time. Miz and Morrison are already jumping from show to show because there just isn't enough competition for two different divisions. 

My idea, if I was booking it, have a Title vs Title match at Wrestlemania, seeing as how none of them are booked at Wrestlemania. Either side unifies the titles and combines the tag team divisions from all brands into one. This will make for a larger pool of opponents, which is a difficult thing to achieve in the WWE since the brand separation.



			
				Chaos Ghost said:
			
		

> For a guy who's spose to be so charismatic, he's really boring and his mic skills make him look like a shithead. I honestly hope this turns out to be a Rockers type split where the guy originally pegged as the star isn't as successful as the guy pegged to be his partner.



I remember Morrison when he competed as Johnny Nitro (quite well actually) in the Intercontinental title picture with against Jeff Hardy, Carlito and Shelton Benjamin. He was also good in the ECW Title picture. He would still be good in that. And, I enjoy his mic skills. It's just that The Miz shits over anyone and everyone else in the WWE on the mic that makes Morrison look bad. Their commentary battle they had on Raw with Crime Time late 2008 proves that they're good on the mic. 

They are a great tag team. But the best? I'd give that to Priceless. It's just that they're stuck jobbing for Randy Ortons Legacy.


----------



## Broleta (Mar 14, 2009)

People hating on John _fucking_ Morrison? WAT. We don't allow that crap in the palace of wisdom


----------



## Hellion (Mar 14, 2009)

Test was found dead.  Dude was only 33.

EDIT: April 3-5 will be like a wrestling orgasm here in Texas.  ROH/WWE and Booker T's thing   Best part I will have my first paycheck from my new Job


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 14, 2009)

I live about 8 hours from there. Still kicking myself for not getting tickets. Not that I have the money to make the trip, but hey...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 14, 2009)

That's really terrible about Test. I still say that Vince dropped the ball on making the guy a pretty big star in 99 when they did the out-of-nowhere Big Show WWF Title win at Survivor Series '99. His match with Kane at No Mercy '01 is way better than it had any right to be.

RIP, man.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 14, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> I live about 8 hours from there. Still kicking myself for not getting tickets. Not that I have the money to make the trip, but hey...



And you call yourself a mark


----------



## Shirker (Mar 14, 2009)

Kaze said:


> *Test was found dead.  Dude was only 33.*
> 
> EDIT: April 3-5 will be like a wrestling orgasm here in Texas.  ROH/WWE and Booker T's thing   Best part I will have my first paycheck from my new Job



Wait, WHAT?!?!? Oh man, really?? dang, what a shame. He was never one of my favorites, but wow. R.I.P. to the guy 

Any details on the matter?


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 14, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> That's really terrible about Test. I still say that Vince dropped the ball on making the guy a pretty big star in 99 when they did the out-of-nowhere Big Show WWF Title win at Survivor Series '99. His match with Kane at No Mercy '01 is way better than it had any right to be.
> 
> RIP, man.



Test was given multiple pushes. Test didn't have the talent to be a main star and it is pretty evident by his non existent personality. I don't think anyone dropped the ball with him.


----------



## Dr Faust (Mar 14, 2009)

*R.I.P Andrew Martin. 

March 17, 1975 ? March 13, 2009. 
*
Just 4 days shy of his 34th birthday.​


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 14, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Test was given multiple pushes. Test didn't have the talent to be a main star and it is pretty evident by his non existent personality. I don't think anyone dropped the ball with him.


The only thing close to a push he got was from the Steph storyline and he was over til HHH and DX treated him like a joke and pretty much cast him aside. He didn't get any sort of push during Invasion(beating Kane and jobbing to Edge isn't a push) or in 2000 with Albert, did nothing in the Un-Americans aside from job to Taker at SummerSlam, the Stacy misogynist angle was awful and the matches with Steiner were a joke, and the stuff in ECW was more like a shove rather than any sort of actual push. Sure, the guy won quite a few titles, but they were titles that amounted to nothing more than dogshit and people already say that the 'E doesn't give a shit about midcard titles now when they certainly didn't back then, either.

Do I think he'd have become the next big star if the Steph/HHH angle had been worked differently and he had been put into Big Show's position at Survivor Series '99? Who the hell knows? Fact remains it was still a missed opportunity.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 14, 2009)

Damn thats a shame. Its sad when younger superstars died. I would guess it might be drugs, thats what usually leads to the young ones dieing.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 14, 2009)

I wonder if the WWE will do a little dedication for Test at the beginning of RAW. And no, I dont mean having all the wrestlers come out for a ten bell salute. I mean having a picture of him pop up before RAW comes on, with the words "Andrew Test Martin, 1977-2009. I doubt he'll get the Eddie Guerrero ten bell salute treatment. Anyway, it's pretty sad. I was a Test fan....back in 1999. He was pretty over back in those days. I wonder if this will make congress go after the WWE, even though Test wasn't in the company. He was young too.


----------



## nanni (Mar 14, 2009)

Fuck Test is dead?!? 
R.I.P man.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 14, 2009)

Yeah, one has to wonder if Congress will look into this.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 14, 2009)

Broleta said:


> People hating on John _fucking_ Morrison? WAT. We don't allow that crap in the palace of wisdom


But apparently you allow overrated fail eh?


Kaze said:


> Test was found dead.  Dude was only 33.


Fuckin said man. RIP Test. 



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> That's really terrible about Test. I still say that Vince dropped the ball on making the guy a pretty big star in 99 when they did the out-of-nowhere Big Show WWF Title win at Survivor Series '99. His match with Kane at No Mercy '01 is way better than it had any right to be.
> 
> RIP, man.


That whole No Mercy show is underrated. And as for him not having the talent, he was far more talented (too me anyway) than Tista or Kozlov. I wish he and Albert would've panned out.

Sad, sad sad.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 15, 2009)

You know how it works. Vince doesn't care about talent.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 15, 2009)

I have no doubt he'll get the opening RIP image. That would be incredibly shitty if they didn't. The ten bell salute might've happened if he was still with the company, but not for this instance.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 15, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> I have no doubt he'll get the opening RIP image. That would be incredibly shitty if they didn't. The ten bell salute might've happened if he was still with the company, but not for this instance.



I'm certain he'll get it. WWE normally treats it's dead pretty well(one noticeavle difference was Sherri Martell, who's death had to be mentioned in the same breathe as that "Vince is Dead" fail.)


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 15, 2009)

It's really sad that he died so young, and so close to his birthday. Wasn't he dating Kelly Kelly too?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 15, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> It's really sad that he died so young, and so close to his birthday. Wasn't he dating Kelly Kelly too?



Yeah, she posted a blog about it. She seems to be taking it hard from the looks of it(I think it's on her myspace, I might link it if I can find it again)


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 15, 2009)

Thats gotta be hard on her especially.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 15, 2009)

Thinking back, I really wish the E would've expanded on that storyline where Test had immunity for a year. You have a big bully who can't be fired for a year, and you just have him shove refs around?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 15, 2009)

That is weak.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 15, 2009)

Well in JR's blog he said that Test had underwent the E's rehab offer and he was in AA.  Maybe he had an EG death, and time just caught up with him


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 15, 2009)

Kaze said:


> Well in JR's blog he said that Test had underwent the E's rehab offer and he was in AA.  Maybe he had an EG death, and time just caught up with him



Thats an awful way to go man. Just when you try to get your life together, your "sins" and bad decisions catch up with you. 

In other news I have more reason to love Bret Hart



Bret "The Hitman" Hart said:


> They were just cartoon characters if you ask me. Hogan had the same match every night for years and so did Warrior. They didn't tell great stories, to be honest.



I'm putting this in my sig. Bret Hart verbally burying Warrior and Hogan?(and to a lesser extent Iron Shiek) for not being s3riouz rasslers? I love it. 

I wish we had a  smilie with Bret Hart's shade on it.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 15, 2009)

It's not rare for Hart to post something hypocritical. Bret Hart is notoriously known for only working 1 way and having basically no versatility. Plus he whines too much


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 15, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> It's not rare for Hart to post something hypocritical. Bret Hart is notoriously known for only working 1 way and having basically no versatility. Plus he whines too much



True......but it's still fun to see one of your favs diss people that you can't fucking stand though.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 15, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> It's not rare for Hart to post something hypocritical. Bret Hart is notoriously known for only working 1 way and having basically no versatility. Plus he whines too much



I definitly agree with ya. Bret wines so much, it's unbelievable. In that same interview, he gave himself credit for "changing wrestling in the WWF". He said that before he became world champ, wrestling in the wwf, was more about storylines and characters than about actual wrestling, and that once he became champ, it became more about actual wrestling and workrate. I guess he kinda has a point. I doubt Vinnie Mac gave him the title simply because he could wrestle. I respect Hart, and he definitly is an alltime great, but I always felt deep down, that he overates himself too much. I always felt that HBK was better in every way, shape, or form.


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 15, 2009)

eh..the only thing HBK had on hart was what he did on the mic...hart was by far the better wrestler....

anyways..just about every wrestler does the same group of moves in most of there matches....you can even go to wikipedia and get a list of most of those moves...
the bigger point to hart, is that he was good at all of those, he over rates himself at times because he was good. how many others are there that can say they never hurt another guy they worked with? how many of the greats can say they only refused what they were told to do once (leading up to the screw job...) or missed one show(flight problems..)

yea, he can be a bit arrogant about himself at times, but hes got good reason to do it.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 15, 2009)

SilverCross said:


> eh..the only thing HBK had on hart was what he did on the mic...hart was by far the better wrestler....
> 
> anyways..just about every wrestler does the same group of moves in most of there matches....you can even go to wikipedia and get a list of most of those moves...
> the bigger point to hart, is that he was good at all of those, he over rates himself at times because he was good. how many others are there that can say they never hurt another guy they worked with? how many of the greats can say they only refused what they were told to do once (leading up to the screw job...) or missed one show(flight problems..)
> ...



Hart>HBK?...... That's a good one...

I seen alot of Hart matches. Compared to HBK, Hart was really one dimensional. He was a great tecnical wrestler, compared to HBK, who was an all around type of wrestler. HBK is a high flyer, and can even go tecnical. The majority of wrestlers believe that HBK was better in the ring, not that it matters, but it does say something. HBK was by far the better wrestler, and it's not even close. In their match at mania, HBK outperformed Hart. How many 5 star matches has Bret had, compared to HBK? Not many.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 15, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Hart>HBK?...... That's a good one...
> 
> I seen alot of Hart matches. Compared to HBK, Hart was really one dimensional. He was a great tecnical wrestler, compared to HBK, who was an all around type of wrestler. HBK is a high flyer, and can even go tecnical. The majority of wrestlers believe that HBK was better in the ring, not that it matters, but it does say something. HBK was by far the better wrestler, and it's not even close. In their match at mania, HBK outperformed Hart.* How many 5 star matches has Bret had, compared to HBK? *Not many.



And how many of HBk's 5 star matches have actually been 5 star matches? Not that I disaree with you(Hart's a better wrestler, but HBK is a much better overall worker) HBK is overrated too. A good chunk of HBK's MOTYs get that reward because of his name being attached.

AN example of overrated would be the HBK Ramon Mania Ladder match. The Ladder matchwas not nearly as epic as everyone makes it seem nor does it deserve that allure for being the first ladder match on PPV(it's bullshit, do we give other matches rub for being the first tag team match or first cage match on PPV?

SO while I will have to agree with HBK > Hart as a better worker, I can't say that HBK was a better wrestler. But to perfectly honest, both are overrated and Mr. Perfect was better than both of em

And as far as Bret's claims of never refusing to joband  not missing shows, I don't see how that shit has antything to do with being a good wrestler, that shit just makes you a good employee


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 15, 2009)

Star ratings are entirely subjective and shouldn't be used for anything. Personally, I hate the damn system, which is why you'll never see me use that shit to rate how good a match is.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 15, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> And how many of HBk's 5 star matches have actually been 5 star matches? Not that I disaree with you(Hart's a better wrestler, but HBK is a much better overall worker) HBK is overrated too. A good chunk of HBK's MOTYs get that reward because of his name being attached.
> 
> AN example of overrated would be the HBK Ramon Mania Ladder match. The Ladder matchwas not nearly as epic as everyone makes it seem nor does it deserve that allure for being the first ladder match on PPV(it's bullshit, do we give other matches rub for being the first tag team match or first cage match on PPV?
> 
> ...



It seems that you think that Bret is a better wrestler than HBK. Let me ask you this. Who would you rather see wrestle? Would you rather watch Bret do a few boring, submission holds and slams for 10 to 20 minutes? Or would you rather watch HBK, a man who could give you your submission holds and slams, and then mix it up with some superb high flying abilities? You see, this is how I feel about those two. Bret wasn't all that exciting in the ring. Sure, he was a good tecnical wrestler, but he wasn't really as good, as he says he is. 

I agree, the HBK/Razor ladder match was indeed overated.

I just feel that HBK was better than Bret in all catergories....except for selling. He had Bret beat when it came to move set, that's not even debatable. He had better ring pyschology.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 15, 2009)

The same ring psychology where he would sell his back like death and then kip up and ignore it for the rest of the match?

As said, no one can really say a match is five stars. Except Dave Meltzer and according to him only 4 matches in WWF history have such a rating. 2 for Bret and 2 for Shawn. So to answer the question of how many he has had? It's tied. 

HBK/Razor is overrated, but only because their rematch at Summerslam was a lot better.

I'll say this. Bret is the better professional wrestler. HBK is the better sports entertainer.

Bret knew what to do in the ring.

HBK knew how to mime sucking a cock.

Bret wins.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 15, 2009)

OH I wanna Play  

I choose HBK, for the simple fact that Bret whined for years about Montreal.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 15, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> The same ring psychology where he would sell his back like death and then kip up and ignore it for the rest of the match?
> 
> As said, no one can really say a match is five stars. Except Dave Meltzer and according to him only 4 matches in WWF history have such a rating. 2 for Bret and 2 for Shawn. So to answer the question of how many he has had? It's tied.
> 
> ...



Oh, and Shawn didn't?

Sure, HBK oversold at times. I'll give you that.....Now, lets talk about moveset. Lets talk about how HBK's moveset blew Bret's outta the water.

Yeah, because as we all know, mime sucking a cock has alot to do with ring abilities.

Shawn's in ring abilities are better.

It all boils down to this. Who would you rather see wrestle, Shawn, or Bret?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 15, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> It seems that you think that Bret is a better wrestler than HBK. Let me ask you this. Who would you rather see wrestle? Would you rather watch Bret do a few boring, submission holds and slams for 10 to 20 minutes? Or would you rather watch HBK, a man who could give you your submission holds and slams, and then mix it up with some superb high flying abilities?


As oxymoronic as this may sound, being entertaining doesn't make you a good wrestler. Just because Michaels is more entertainin to watch doesn't mean he's the better wrestler. 


RadishMan said:


> *I'll say this. Bret is the better professional wrestler. HBK is the better sports entertainer.*
> 
> Bret knew what to do in the ring.
> 
> ...


That about sums my feelings up.



Rated R Superstar said:


> Oh, and Shawn didn't?
> 
> Sure, HBK oversold at times. I'll give you that.....Now, lets talk about moveset. Lets talk about how HBK's moveset blew Bret's outta the water.
> 
> ...



No, there not. HBK just has more flare and charisma. When it comes to actual wrestling and in ring skills, Bret is better. HBK has the gimmick, the mic skills and that work-a-crowd-ness, but as far wrestling, Bret is better.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 15, 2009)

Man, there's way too much personal preference thrown around as facts in this lil debate...


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 15, 2009)

I don't get how people can go around and say who's better as if it's fact. All of these things are subjective lol.

I like HBK better than Hart btw. Hart is prob my 2nd fav wrestler after HBK. Maybe I'll mention why I like HBK better later. 

But there are two things that are a real eye sore to me (aside from the whole opinion = fact and 5 star rating [which I really hate] thing)



1) Wrestling = Entertainment. Being more entertaining does mean you're the better wrestler. That isn't debatable. Pro Wrestling is worked, so entertainment is the only thing that can be measured. If you're boring, then you are not a good wrestler. If you are entertaining, you are a good wrestler. And yes, Hulk Hogan is a good wrestler. It would be ignorant to say other wise (In less he didn't entertain you, but I'm pretty sure everyone liked him at one point). No one likes Bret Hart because he is boring, people like Bret Hart because he is entertaining. 

2) HBK vs Razor Ramon isn't overrated. If you're saying it's overrated you prob never saw the match when it came out. You don't judge a match by how people would perceive it 10 years later. When 2 people have a match you're not going to say "WOW that was awesome, but 20 years from now it prob won't be that cool). I'm sorry but HBK vs Razer Ramon blew everyones mind when it first happened. It deserves a 5 star rating because at the time, it was something unbelievable and extremely innovative. If you think it's overrated, then you're most likely not putting the whole thing in perceptive. 

The Summerslam bout was even better. Aside from 2 or 3 other ladder matches, it's one of the few matches that doesn't feel like it was planned from head to toe (and before someone says something silly, yes all ladder matches obviously have spots). 

Again, if you feel that the match sucked then eh what ever. But don't take away or deny why it is famous in the first place. At least show respect to some of the greats


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 15, 2009)

I do think Bret complained about the Montreal Screw Job a bit much.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 15, 2009)

Here's an idea:

Why don't we just drop the bitter retiree/AIDS-infected Ted Nugent lookalike argument and talk about how soon it'll take TNA to fuck Joe and AJ up the ass again and make 'em both look like chumps?


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 15, 2009)

They've never looked like anything other then chumps. So no point in talkin bout that


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 15, 2009)

Next PPV? That's my guess.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 15, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Man, there's way too much personal preference thrown around as facts in this lil debate...


This is wrestling man...ever since the days of the schoolyard it's always been "My fav rassler r better!""Nuh uh! Minez is betta!". we're always gonna present opinion as fact. Just how that shit goes.


Violent By Design said:


> 1) Wrestling = Entertainment. Being more entertaining does mean you're the better wrestler. That isn't debatable. Pro Wrestling is worked, so entertainment is the only thing that can be measured. If you're boring, then you are not a good wrestler. If you are entertaining, you are a good wrestler. And yes, Hulk Hogan is a good wrestler. It would be ignorant to say other wise (In less he didn't entertain you, but I'm pretty sure everyone liked him at one point). No one likes Bret Hart because he is boring, people like Bret Hart because he is entertaining.


 See, to me, despite that it's worked, I still feeling entertaining someone doesn't make you good. Lance Storm was a damn good wrestler, but not overally entertaining. I mean, in logic you're right, but my stubbornes won't let me agree with you.



> 2) HBK vs Razor Ramon isn't overrated. If you're saying it's overrated you prob never saw the match when it came out. You don't judge a match by how people would perceive it 10 years later. When 2 people have a match you're not going to say "WOW that was awesome, but 20 years from now it prob won't be that cool). I'm sorry but HBK vs Razer Ramon blew everyones mind when it first happened. It deserves a 5 star rating because at the time, it was something unbelievable and extremely innovative. If you think it's overrated, then you're most likely not putting the whole thing in perceptive.


 I didn't see it then because I was little(five or six), but I did see a few years later and I didn't quite see what all the hoopla was about(this was around the time HBK retired with his back injury.) I mean, it was a decent match, but not an all time great match to me.



> The Summerslam bout was even better. Aside from 2 or 3 other ladder matches, it's one of the few matches that doesn't feel like it was planned from head to toe (and before someone says something silly, yes all ladder matches obviously have spots).


 But really, does that mean those Ladder matches(not debating the SS one becase I've never seen it) are that amazing, or does that mean most Ladder matches are overrated?



> Again, if you feel that the match sucked then eh what ever. *But don't take away or deny why it is famous in the first place.* At least show respect to some of the greats


 If by that you mean the fact that it was the first PPV Ladder match, then I still feel it doesn't deservbe the rub it gets for such a mediocre feat. Not really saying it's a bad match, just it has too much of that aura about it for not really doing anything. Now granted, this was about 99% of people's first exposure to the ladder match(because we _all_ saw Hart vs Bad News Brown in 83 in Stampede wrestling) so that probally has something to do with it. I dunno, maybe me seeing it a few years after did suck away the enjoyment for me.

Damn, I love how I can just give up my stance mid-post like that.


Moving on, I plan to upload Rey Misterio Jr. vs. Ultimo Dragon from World War 3 soon, so be ready for some epic Cruiserweight ownage


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 15, 2009)

I gotta agree, yall are basing to much on opinion.

Bret Hart is my favorite because he entertained me. I loved his style, it was slow, precise. He knew exactly what his plan was from the start, and everything he did was leading up to that finish, thats what i found to be awesome. 

and if you want great hart matches, i know plenty..
Hart and HBK had a number of of them, ladder match, iron man match, cage match (i cant remember when all these were at the moment.) he had a great cage match with his brother. I also liked his IC title match with the bulldog.
2 of my favorites being the owen hart tribute match with benoit(amazing technical match..) and the Submission match with austin.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 15, 2009)

Hey Ghost, I figured out why Matt Morgan is made of fail, his finisher if you can call it that is nothing but a big boot. Who finishes with a kick that isnt a super kick?


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 15, 2009)

> See, to me, despite that it's worked, I still feeling entertaining someone doesn't make you good. Lance Storm was a damn good wrestler, but not overally entertaining. I mean, in logic you're right, but my stubbornes won't let me agree with you.


Are you confusing technical with boring ? I mean I find Lance Storm very entertaining, he is just not charismatic. 

Entertaining is the only thing a wrestler can do. A fighter can do two things, be entertaining and win the match. The wrestler can only do one, which is be entertaining. In less that wrestler shoots he cannot change the out come of his match. He cannot move up or down the ladder in less he is entertaining.



> I didn't see it then because I was little(five or six), but I did see a few years later and I didn't quite see what all the hoopla was about(this was around the time HBK retired with his back injury.) I mean, it was a decent match, but not an all time great match to me.


 Well a great match should be measured by the impact and how it effects a mass or a niche of people. Someone might not personally like Steamboat vs Savage, but they should respect it. I was 6 years old and it was one of the most amazing things I had ever seen. Through the years I rented that Wrestlemania on 2 diff occasions just to see that match. 



> But really, does that mean those Ladder matches(not debating the SS one becase I've never seen it) are that amazing, or does that mean most Ladder matches are overrated?


A good match is a good match. I don't say, wow that was good for a ladder match. I just say it's either good or bad. Are most ladder matches memorable? Hell naw. If you're not a fan of ladder matches then I could see your point. But even from a traditional match point of view it measures up imo.



> If by that you mean the fact that it was the first PPV Ladder match, then I still feel it doesn't deservbe the rub it gets for such a mediocre feat. Not really saying it's a bad match, just it has too much of that aura about it for not really doing anything. Now granted, this was about 99% of people's first exposure to the ladder match(because we all saw Hart vs Bad News Brown in 83 in Stampede wrestling) so that probally has something to do with it. I dunno, maybe me seeing it a few years after did suck away the enjoyment for me.
> 
> Damn, I love how I can just give up my stance mid-post like that


 Not only was it the first ladder match on PPV. But they did things never seen before in any ladder match. You can look at Stampede wrestling ladder matches, they do not really measure up in terms of the spots that were done. 




> Moving on, I plan to upload Rey Misterio Jr. vs. Ultimo Dragon from World War 3 soon, so be ready for some epic Cruiserweight ownage


 Weren't you 6 when this match came out too?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 15, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> They've never looked like anything other then chumps. So no point in talkin bout that


DAMN U AN UR DAMN LOGIJK! 



Chaos Ghost said:


> This is wrestling man...ever since the days of the schoolyard it's always been "My fav rassler r better!""Nuh uh! Minez is betta!". we're always gonna present opinion as fact. Just how that shit goes.


I BRINGZ NUTTIN BUT DE FAKTS, GOOD SIRZ! 


...Okay, I'm done. :ho


----------



## Broleta (Mar 15, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Hey Ghost, I figured out why Matt Morgan is made of fail, his finisher if you can call it that is nothing but a big boot. Who finishes with a kick that isnt a super kick?



Matt Morgan's finisher is the Hell-a-vator. It sort of reminds me of the Jackhammer for some reason.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 15, 2009)

I could of sworn it was the carbon foot print.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 15, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Hey Ghost, I figured out why Matt Morgan is made of fail, his finisher if you can call it that is nothing but a big boot. Who finishes with a kick that isnt a super kick?



Test

And ain't his finisher the Hellevator? I actually like that move.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 15, 2009)

You gotta remember now: Abyss is too fat to put in the Hellavator(cue Tenay babbling about joining the "Mile-High Club"), so the Big Boot's all he's got.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 15, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Are you confusing technical with boring ? I mean I find Lance Storm very entertaining, he is just not charismatic.
> Weren't you 6 when this match came out too?



By entertaining I mean close to a full package of charisma, mic skills, and in ring talent. 

And my age is not of importance here good sir!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 15, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> You gotta remember now: Abyss is too fat to put in the Hellavator(cue Tenay babbling about joining the "Mile-High Club"), so the Big Boot's all he's got.



No, Morgan;s just a failly weak man.

Bet Brock could put Abyss in the Hellavator and follow up with F-5 and a 15 minute long delayed vertical suplex.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 15, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Here's an idea:
> 
> Why don't we just drop the bitter retiree/AIDS-infected Ted Nugent lookalike argument and talk about how soon it'll take TNA to fuck Joe and AJ up the ass again and make 'em both look like chumps?



I  myself so hard when I saw Joe holding a freaking KNIFE to Steiner's throat WTF TNA

I think they should just make TNA a Women Wrestling show since they already have the initials


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 15, 2009)

TNA would be awesome if it was just the KO's and high flyers.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 15, 2009)

You guys need to stop watching TNA NOW.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 15, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> No, Morgan;s just a failly weak man.
> 
> Bet Brock could put Abyss in the Hellavator and follow up with F-5 and a 15 minute long delayed vertical suplex.


I have to admit that watching Morgan struggle with a 180-lb. soaking wet cruiser in the Hellavator was funny as hell.



Kaze said:


> I  myself so hard when I saw Joe holding a freaking KNIFE to Steiner's throat WTF TNA




That was the exact same reaction my friend had when I watched that episode of Impact over at his house. Showing TNA to the newbies is great comedy.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 15, 2009)

Kaze said:


> I  myself so hard when I saw Joe holding a freaking KNIFE to Steiner's throat WTF TNA
> 
> I think they should just make TNA a Women Wrestling show since they already have the initials



I remember this odd promo that involved Steve Blackman and X-Pac in which Blackman pulled out some mini scythes and X-Pac was all like


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 16, 2009)

So anything worth seeing sides Ult X?


----------



## Hellion (Mar 16, 2009)

Wow CG you are a Wrestle-Nerd... I remember that too   I alsoremember the Big Show/ Bossman casket dragging


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 16, 2009)

Kaze said:


> Wow CG you are a Wrestle-Nerd... I remember that too   I alsoremember the Big Show/ Bossman casket dragging



 "YOU'RE A BASTARD!!! YOU'RE A BASTARD!!!!" 

Rememeber when he chopped up Al Snow's dog and fed it to him?

Good times


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 16, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> "YOU'RE A BASTARD!!! YOU'RE A BASTARD!!!!"
> 
> Rememeber when he chopped up Al Snow's dog and fed it to him?
> 
> Good times



That storyline still leaves a bad taste in my mouth. That shits probably one of the reasons why they lost their fuckin name to the bootleg peta.


----------



## konohakartel (Mar 16, 2009)

oh how about when Austin hunted down DX and one got caught in a bear trap....how u kno fucking see a bear trap in a fucking parking garage???


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 16, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> That storyline still leaves a bad taste in my mouth. That shits probably one of the reasons why they lost their fuckin name to the bootleg peta.



Sad thing is it ain't the first time that's happened.

I know Jake The Snake got in a feud with.....Earthquake I belive it was(may have been King Kong Bundy or some other big guy) in which QUake and squashed Jake's poor snake than made snake burgers out of him. Yummy!!


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Mar 16, 2009)

So.. "TEST" Died?

Ah.. looking back about 3 pages you guys already talked about it. Still sucks though. 

This is a dude that Nailed both Stacy Keibler and Kelly Kelly.
Mad props.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 16, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> "YOU'RE A BASTARD!!! YOU'RE A BASTARD!!!!"
> 
> Rememeber when he chopped up Al Snow's dog and fed it to him?
> 
> Good times



Al Snow eating his own dog, man, that's nothing. I remember when Val Venis almost got his cock chopped off by Kaientai. Now, that's what I call entertaining...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 16, 2009)

"I CHOPPEE-CHOPPEE YOUR PEE-PEE!" 

Val explaining how he managed to avoid getting castrated made for some interesting looks from my parents when that segment first aired...


----------



## konohakartel (Mar 16, 2009)

hmm at first i genuinely thought that Matt and Jeff were trying hard to put the angle over until i just saw that Jeff goes and uses MAtts myspace 2 push their Hardy Show dvds


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 16, 2009)

So todays 3/16, tonights raw is in texas i think and he's the superstar of the day on WWE.com. All the signs point to an Austin appearance tonight. Who else thinks that this is just WWE either fucking with the smarks or once again spoonfeeding the marks?


----------



## T7 Bateman (Mar 16, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> So todays 3/16, tonights raw is in texas i think and he's the superstar of the day on WWE.com. All the signs point to an Austin appearance tonight. Who else thinks that this is just WWE either fucking with the smarks or once again spoonfeeding the marks?



I have been waiting for Austin to come for awhile now. I was hoping he would come before Wrestlemaina.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 16, 2009)

Yeah it's been nearly six months since the glass shattered for real!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 16, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> "I CHOPPEE-CHOPPEE YOUR PEE-PEE!"
> 
> Val explaining how he managed to avoid getting castrated made for some interesting looks from my parents when that segment first aired...


Didn't that end that particular RAW? Imagine, a mid-card feud ending RAW.



konohakartel said:


> hmm at first i genuinely thought that Matt and Jeff were trying hard to put the angle over until i just saw that Jeff goes and uses MAtts myspace 2 push their Hardy Show dvds


They eed to give this angle up, neither of them are into it.



Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> So todays 3/16, tonights raw is in texas i think and he's the superstar of the day on WWE.com. All the signs point to an Austin appearance tonight. Who else thinks that this is just WWE either fucking with the smarks or once again spoonfeeding the marks?



Swerve city. JR posted a blog sayin how another Superstar from San Antonio might show up (despite A ustin being from Victoria) I think they're setting up a swerve.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 16, 2009)

That was awesome Triple H trapping Rhodes in the steel cage.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 16, 2009)

I love how they can be suprised by a steel cage.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 16, 2009)

I wish other wrestlers were smart enough to use a steel cage...I want to see a Divas Steel Cage match.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 16, 2009)

Big Show: Anatomicilly(sp?) Superior


I demand a Motiv poster with that


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 16, 2009)

Anatomically Superior, I can agree to that kind of poster.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 16, 2009)

My new avatar =


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 16, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> My new avatar =



Epic

I was wondering when you would get one.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 16, 2009)

So Stephanie should be back next week hopefully.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 16, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> My new avatar =





Epic shit. Can't wait till Wrestlemania. More then likely Stone Cold will show up. You can quote me on that.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 16, 2009)

I wanted to get one of Don West's hilarious grin from Impact when Tenay accused him of being a drunk, but could never find one so I aped this pic of Show's "whoops" face from DVDR.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 16, 2009)

lol Big Show. I'd like to have a gif of when Stone Cold beat up Vince in the hospital, or just hitting him over the head with a bedpan.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 16, 2009)

I love how the crowd no sold the penis jokes


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 17, 2009)

The G E N E T I C Jackhammer.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 17, 2009)

Anyone else think the end of Raw was sort of ubrupt?



Chaos Ghost said:


> I love how they can be suprised by a steel cage.



I was wondering that myself. Not very easy to hide an enourmous steel cage.

lol, shadow's avatar = win to the 'th degree.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 17, 2009)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> lol Big Show. I'd like to have a gif of when Stone Cold beat up Vince in the hospital, or just hitting him over the head with a bedpan.


Austin giving Vince an enema at the end of that segment almost made me laugh and cry at the same time. Man, that was wrong on so many levels. And then there was Vince telling Mr. Socko "No, don't kiss the boo-boo!" :rofl


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 17, 2009)

I remember that Socko moment...I miss Socko.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 17, 2009)

Watchin The Wrestler


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 17, 2009)

Shirker said:


> Anyone else think the end of Raw was sort of ubrupt?



A bit lax if you ask me. 





Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Austin giving Vince an enema at the end of that segment almost made me laugh and cry at the same time. Man, that was wrong on so many levels. And then there was Vince telling Mr. Socko "No, don't kiss the boo-boo!" :rofl



lol I remember one moment when Stone Cold kicked Mankind's ass, and then Foley asked him, "Are you sure? "


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 17, 2009)

Tomorrow is the night of an epic return. Evan Air Bourne!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey! One of you indy guys who have seen the Wrestler...I want to know who these ppl jobing to Ram are. Tell me!
Necro's bout the only guy I reconize


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 17, 2009)

Sadly, I haven't seen it. How would you rate it on a 1-10 scale?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 17, 2009)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> Sadly, I haven't seen it. How would you rate it on a 1-10 scale?



So far?

Over 9000!!

Only bout an hour in though


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 17, 2009)

One of those wrestlers died recently.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 17, 2009)

Who exactly?


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 17, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Hey! One of you indy guys who have seen the Wrestler...I want to know who these ppl jobing to Ram are. Tell me!
> Necro's bout the only guy I reconize



The guy he had the initial match with and had the mowhawk. I figured he was an actor because I had no idea who he was.

I know Nigel was seen in the background and his voice is heard. Claudio was seen in it. Yet they gave Truth (R-Tard LOLZ) a line. 

Also the guy who sold him the drugs, IIRC got busted recently for possession. Heh...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 17, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> The guy he had the initial match with and had the mowhawk. I figured he was an actor because I had no idea who he was.
> 
> I know Nigel was seen in the background and his voice is heard. Claudio was seen in it. Yet they gave Truth (R-Tard LOLZ) a line.
> 
> Also the guy who sold him the drugs, IIRC got busted recently for possession. Heh...



THe wrestler that died was named Paul E. Normus....was he mohawk guy?


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 17, 2009)

Don't think it was him. Think he was just part of the locker room meeting. That said I'm really not familiar with the Jersey Pro guys.

Did Raw suck tonight? I'm reading the recap and well...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 17, 2009)

It was only good when Triple H mangled Rhodes.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 17, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Don't think it was him. Think he was just part of the locker room meeting. That said I'm really not familiar with the Jersey Pro guys.
> 
> Did Raw suck tonight? I'm reading the recap and well...



I saw Nigel and Killings and the Fubky Samoans, but it's saying Lethal and Aries are in ere too

EDIT: Just finished. Damn good movie. Damn good. I think if The Ram was a real wrestler, he'd been a Savage esque rassler. 10/10


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 17, 2009)

Yeah according to Wiki and IMDB, they list a ton of ROH guys. Not surprising considering the final match was filmed during one of their weekends (and the Necro match, obviously).

It would be awesome if Necro became a Hollywood star before HHH :ho


----------



## Starrk (Mar 17, 2009)

Triple H is already set to star in a movie with Clive Owens.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 17, 2009)

HHH was in BLADE!


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 17, 2009)

Yeah, but Hollywood isn't banging on his door either.

Hence the creation of WWE Films.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 17, 2009)

I heard there was a possibility that HHH would star as Thor in the live action flick, but the directors wanted to go for someone who's younger, and HHH's wrestling schedule would be a problem. Thus, he won't be starring as Thor. Such a shame, I really wanted to see HHH "bury" the bad guys, with his signature "hammer" in of course....


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 17, 2009)

HHH as Thor would be on par of Cena as Captain America.

It would be the kids say, Epic Fail.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 17, 2009)

The 500th Episode of Smackdown is this week. Shawn Michaels, Rey Mysterio and John Cena are being advertised for tonight's Smackdown tapings. Orton and Legacy will probably be there as well.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 17, 2009)

meh, i've lost all interest in smackdown. All the entertaining story progressions (if you can call them that) only happen on RAW.

Btw, Kinda disappointed with RAW this week, kinda weak show heading into WM don't ya think?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 17, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Yeah according to Wiki and IMDB, they list a ton of ROH guys. Not surprising considering the final match was filmed during one of their weekends (and the Necro match, obviously).
> 
> It would be awesome if Necro became a Hollywood star before HHH :ho



Necro

ANywho, i heard a rumor that this movie is happening.....


*Spoiler*: __ 



Variety is reporting that Steve Austin and Mickie Rourke (Randy The Ram in the movie, "The Wrestler") will be starring together in Sylvester Stallone's newest film. The movie, entitled "The Expendables", is about a group of mercenaries who try and overthrow a South American dictator. Filming is supposed to start later this month and other stars include Jet Li, Jason Statham, MMA's Randy Couture, and yes, apparently even Aaron Aguilera (remember: WWE's Jesus?).    




Sounds too "star" studded to be true to me.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 17, 2009)

SO Bourne came back.

Who fanboyed?

EDIT: I loved how Primo's ass mask had that slack ass mustasche like Primo

EDIT 2: ONG This years Mania is gonna have an undercard


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 17, 2009)

You mean it's probably gonna have a *good* undercard. 

Wonder if Swagger gets a title defense at WM? It's a 4 hour show, so it could use some padding out.

Hmmm.... Swagger/Bourne, JBL/Rey, Tag Title Unification, MITB, WHC 3-way, Taker/HBK, Jericho/?, and WWE Title match. Sound good? And yes, I know about the Diva thing, but I'm not counting that as an actual match.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 17, 2009)

I did! Rawindrana is so awesome. Now the feud of Bourne and Kidd begins! Do we dare say epic?

Also I love how Nikki prefers winners over losers. I knew the sisters were gonna turn on each other.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 17, 2009)

I just witnessed a wrestler whos gimmick is a lumberjack, flapjacked onto a stack of flapjacks.

This. Is. Professional. Wrestling.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 17, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Btw, Kinda disappointed with RAW this week, kinda weak show heading into WM don't ya think?



The problem with the WM main event is that is been basically the exact same main eventers for the past 2-3 years(orton,cena,edge,HHH). No one relatively new has been elevated.

The only matches I'm interested in is HBK/Taker and Jericho vs. a Legend.



RadishMan said:


> HHH as Thor would be on par of Cena as Captain America.



Cena IS Captain America right now. Vanilla and boring.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 17, 2009)

What where? I have to see this.

I hate to say it, but I have a feeling The Colons will unify the titles, as much as I love a the idea of ECW's best heels doing, it. It just wont happen.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 17, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> You mean it's probably gonna have a *good* undercard.
> 
> Wonder if Swagger gets a title defense at WM? It's a 4 hour show, so it could use some padding out.
> 
> Hmmm.... Swagger/Bourne, JBL/Rey, Tag Title Unification, MITB, WHC 3-way, Taker/HBK, Jericho/?, and WWE Title match. Sound good? And yes, I know about the Diva thing, but I'm not counting that as an actual match.



Say, how official is this Jericho vs. Piper/Snuka/Steamboa? And I also heard that Rey hurt his leg in a house show. Random thoughts.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 17, 2009)

I'll try and upload the moment of the match I mentioned.

Are the Colons the new Londrick? (Babyfaces with long title reign yet no one cares?)


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 17, 2009)

I think Hawkins and Ryder had it worse. Miz and Morrison are great in the fact they cheat to win, and steal girlfriends.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 17, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> You mean it's probably gonna have a *good* undercard.
> 
> Wonder if Swagger gets a title defense at WM? It's a 4 hour show, so it could use some padding out.
> 
> Hmmm.... Swagger/Bourne, JBL/Rey, Tag Title Unification, MITB, WHC 3-way, Taker/HBK, Jericho/?, and WWE Title match. Sound good? And yes, I know about the Diva thing, but I'm not counting that it as an actual match.


Swagger/Bourne would rule, but if this is happening, they needed to hype it tonight. Mania is only three weeks away


JarethDallis said:


> I think Hawkins and Ryder had it worse. Miz and Morrison are great in the fact they cheat to win, and steal girlfriends.



At least Hawkins and Ryder were in a stable. I hope the Colons win though. Tired of seeing Miz and his partner on all three shows.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 17, 2009)

I like Miz and Morrison, and they only do it cause of the ecw talent exchange.

Im hoping for a Bourne V Kidd match at mania, an ironman match!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 18, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I like Miz and Morrison, and they only do it cause of the ecw talent exchange.
> 
> Im hoping for a Bourne V Kidd match at mania, an ironman match!



Better stop hoping now then.......


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 18, 2009)

I stop hoping when its things I like. Because the WWE knows what the people like and does the complete opposite.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 18, 2009)

I'd like to see a 2/3 Falls, which is really a much better stip then those wacky "30 min iron man".


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 18, 2009)

lol christian just jobs left and right(just like he did before he left WWE). He should have just stayed in TNA.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 18, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> I'd like to see a 2/3 Falls, which is really a much better stip then those wacky "30 min iron man".



My main beef with 2/3 or 3 stages of hell is that we rarely have a 2-0 victory. It's alwasy "KIdd gets fall one! BOurne gets fall two! It's all down to this third fal!!11!"


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 18, 2009)

Why should Christian stay in TNA where he could win another fifty titles, winning titles in the wwe would prove something more.

What did they call that hurricanerana Bourne did? A rewindrana?

It was so funny seeing Grisham try to do Stryker's references in commenting only to fail.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 18, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> My main beef with 2/3 or 3 stages of hell is that we rarely have a 2-0 victory. It's alwasy "KIdd gets fall one! BOurne gets fall two! It's all down to this third fal!!11!"



Briscoes are the masters of 2 straight.

Didn't MVP/Benoit go 2 straight for MVP? But yeah I think doing it all 3 ALL THE TIME is kinda predictable. Then again, WWE rarely does them. Normally I'd say it's because the fans can't handle long matches, but the MVP match and even the Jericho/Benoit one from 2000 went under 15 mins...

Jobbing on ECW > Never appearing on Impact. TNA is all about Jarret and Angle's vanity promotion. I'm sure he's jerking off since he's got an ex WWE guy and an ex WCW guy feuding over HIS belt...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 18, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Briscoes are the masters of 2 straight.
> 
> Didn't MVP/Benoit go 2 straight for MVP? But yeah I think doing it all 3 ALL THE TIME is kinda predictable. Then again, WWE rarely does them. Normally I'd say it's because the fans can't handle long matches, but the MVP match and even the Jericho/Benoit one from 2000 went under 15 mins...
> 
> Jobbing on ECW > Never appearing on Impact. TNA is all about Jarret and Angle's vanity promotion. I'm sure he's jerking off since he's got an ex WWE guy and an ex WCW guy feuding over HIS belt...



Yeah that's the one exception that came to mind. I think another reason is the 3 Stages of Hell in which we get three different gimmicks matches....they don't wanna waste em I guess.

Which I understand I guess. Finish all of your stipulations. There are feds in Africa that don't have to any stipulations at all


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 18, 2009)

Steve Austin beat Dustin Rhodes 2-0 at Starrcade


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 18, 2009)

I hope Jeff beats Matt at Mania. I mean he's the cooler of the two and as we can see here he has a LOT better luck with women.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKf-jLkZ55s[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKZHvXddqI0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRDLGrqMiLw[/YOUTUBE]

Jeff should win because he's made out with trish and stacy, all Matt's managed to make out with is a cum dumpster who pretended she was hispanic and a man named Ashley.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 18, 2009)

Plus all those fat chicks who buy his XXXL t-shirts...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 18, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Jeff should win because he's made out with trish and stacy, all *Matt's managed to make out with is a cum dumpster who pretended she was hispanic and a man named Ashley*.



Dear lord, I'm repping you so hard right now!

But Matt's the better of the two and needs to win, but as is commonplace with these two, the shittier one will win.

EDIT: BTW I always loved that little shimy he does before smacking Stacy. So odd.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 18, 2009)

I smell an appearance from the Rattlesnake at Wrestlemania. Can't wait to see the H and Orton match.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 18, 2009)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> I smell an appearance from the Rattlesnake at Wrestlemania. Can't wait to see the H and Orton match.



Of course Austin will appear at WM, it's fucking *WM*!!!!!



Chaos Ghost said:


> Dear lord, I'm repping you so hard right now!
> 
> But Matt's the better of the two and needs to win, but as is commonplace with these two, the shittier one will win.
> 
> EDIT: BTW I always loved that little shimy he does before smacking Stacy. So odd.



Of course Matt is the better one in the ring, no doubt about that but Jeff is definitely the cooler one of the two and is a lot more tolerable for me to have shoved down my throat compared to Mr. "Imag-I-nation".


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 18, 2009)

^  Agreed


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 18, 2009)

I hope the match lives up to the hype. What with Matt making Jeff cry.


----------



## konohakartel (Mar 19, 2009)

you know im sittin here at skool and watchin a few youtube clips when i come across a few HArdy Show clips and i realize....theyre all fucking dumbasses....Matt, Jeff, Shannon..... just complete dumbasses.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 19, 2009)

konohakartel said:


> you know im sittin here at skool and watchin a few youtube clips when i come across a few HArdy Show clips and i realize....theyre all fucking dumbasses....Matt, Jeff, Shannon..... just complete dumbasses.



Yeah, they come off as Jackass-posers on their web show. I always thought they'd be better than they are in the WWE if they spent less time on that dumb shit and spent more time crafting their skills.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 19, 2009)

LOL at Christian thinking he could come back into the WWE, and become a main eventer. He probably feels like a dumbass right now, with Vinnie Mac reportedly not seeing him as M.e material.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 19, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> LOL at Christian thinking he could come back into the WWE, and become a main eventer. He probably feels like a dumbass right now, with Vinnie Mac reportedly not seeing him as M.e material.



Well.....

Upper Mid-Carder and working a high profile match at Mania > being involved in TNA in any way shape or form.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 19, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Well.....
> 
> Upper Mid-Carder and working a high profile match at Mania > being involved in TNA in any way shape or form.



WWE Upper Midcarder > TNA Upper Midcarder

Christian stop being a "big deal" once Angle signed. They never fucking looked back.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 19, 2009)

If Jeff wants to paint his face, maybe he should use the type that Sting does, Jeff's face paint always smears off.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 19, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> If Jeff wants to paint his face, maybe he should use the type that Sting does, Jeff's face paint always smears off.



Same thing will happen, it'll just chip off instead of smearng off.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 19, 2009)

Yes but it takes longer considering all wwe performers come out drenched.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 20, 2009)

Poor Christian, no matter what he does he always ends up overlooked. Maybe he should put on some muscle mass and grow his hair out again, at least then he'd be the canadian  equivalent of HHH and that would have to count for some type of push in the eyes of Vince.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Mar 20, 2009)

test died  also where is this shoryuken reference that matt striker made?


----------



## konohakartel (Mar 20, 2009)

u kno wat i couldnt stand??? we had a great match between No Limit and MCMG and when they have the great 5 hit combo by No Limit theyre talking about Sting and Angle..

edit for the lulz:


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 20, 2009)

Thank you  god!! Edge speared Vickie!!!


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 20, 2009)

So apparently John Cena will NEVER leave the WWE even if he wins an Oscar.

Someone might wanna tell him...

He's made the Marine and a remake of the Marine. For WWE Studios.

It's not gonna happen, pal...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 20, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Thank you  god!! Edge speared Vickie!!!



Dammit, I missed 99% of SD! And 12 Rounds looks like it would be good if Cena was attached.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 20, 2009)

It sounds like Miz and Morrison are gonna lose the unification match and split when JoMo goes to RAW and Miz to SD.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 20, 2009)

For crying out loud, theres only so much I can take of this Edge/Show/Vickie love triangle crap, before I get so sick, that I wanna throw up. Am I the only one who thinks this storyline fucking sucks? Smackdown is really losing it, and from what I've been hearing, it's only the tip of the iceberg, with Vinnie Mac reportedly wanting to move all the top talent to RAW.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 20, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Thank you  god!! Edge speared Vickie!!!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 21, 2009)

Yeah, Im tired of that storyline I thought I put it on a soap channel for a second. And there was a really bad story with a guy who had hot women and decided to go for a plus size model. And she was cheating on him with a giant. But yes they could do better.

What SD should be is a revival of WCW. I mean there is rumor that if the starcade dvd does well they might do that.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 21, 2009)

I like how Orton and HHH agreed on not touching each other until WM and that they were going to settle it all at WM and then the first thing Orton does is try to physically assault HHH and then after that HHH goes to ortons home and throws him through the window.

You'd think at some point there'd be a contract sigining preventing the two from destorying each other before WrestleMania.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 21, 2009)

That destroys the hype!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 21, 2009)

Did anybody see the commercial that showed HHH and Steph saying their vows at their wedding? I wasn't sure if that was actually real or not. LOL at Vinnie Mac wanting to put the wedding on PPV for all the fans to see. God Bless Vince, he'll do anything to please the fans....


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 21, 2009)

Anything except move deserving people up to main event status.


----------



## Dr Faust (Mar 21, 2009)

The thing with Christian is, he can be a M.E. He had the mic skills and in ring ability. His stint with TNA showed he could pull a crowd, surely. But then, the WWE is ruled by younger fans, so I doubt he will be. Still, Christian is great on ECW. Far better than Kofi-fucking-Kingston was. I hate that guy. Seriously.

In other news, Vincey-Boy must bring back the pre Summerslan 2008 Edge for sure. I thought crazy Edge was a far better one than rely-on-yo-bitch Edge.


----------



## Broleta (Mar 21, 2009)

Smackdown feels like pure filler these days, even more so because they tape 2 shows at once so the second one can't have any real progression from the RAW that'll be in between.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 21, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Did anybody see the commercial that showed HHH and Steph saying their vows at their wedding? I wasn't sure if that was actually real or not.


I think that was from when they were renewing their vows in 2002 after Hunter came back as a face.

Also, all this Shitstain "should be a main eventer" talk is hilarious. I hope he's relegated to job duty for the rest of his career just to piss you all off.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 21, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I think that was from when they were renewing their vows in 2002 after Hunter came back as a face.
> 
> Also, all this Shitstain "should be a main eventer" talk is hilarious. I hope he's relegated to job duty for the rest of his career just to piss you all off.



I'll never understand your dislike for Christian

Even more confusing is this; if Vince isn't high on Christian, why the fuck did he resign him?


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 21, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I'll never understand your dislike for Christian
> 
> Even more confusing is this; if Vince isn't high on Christian, why the fuck did he resign him?



Because other people like Christian. What other reason?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 21, 2009)

He needed someone to be his personal towelboy? :ho


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 21, 2009)

It's pretty obvious why Vince signed him....because he can. It's simple. Christian isn't really Vinnie Mac's cup of tea. Jeff Hardy wasn't Vince's cup of tea, but Vince had no choice but to put him in the ME, because Jeff was so over, and not putting him in the ME, woulda been a crime on the WWE's part. If Christian was to prove to Vince that he really is ME material, which I doubt will happen, Vince won't hesitate to shoot him into the ME. Of course, if he was to win the belt, he'd get the "Rey Mysterio/CM Punk Treatment", but you get my point...


----------



## Tseka (Mar 21, 2009)

Christian Cage has proven he's ME worthy when he performed in TNA.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 21, 2009)

I heard Edge is spose to take time off after Mania, so he'll prolly lose. I hope Big Show wins the belt. :ho

EDIT: Speakin of titlle matches, now that I think about it....are the Colons and Miz and Morrison unifying the belts, or is it just a double title match?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 22, 2009)

Unifying, they're putting their titles on the line. And there is talk that Miz and Morrison are gonna lose, and the two will be going into respective singles careers as they will be on different brands.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 22, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Unifying, they're putting their titles on the line. And there is talk that Miz and Morrison are gonna lose, and the two will be going into respective singles careers as they will be on different brands.



But just because both are on the line doesn't mean it's a unification per se. If they unify, then there will be one tag title in WWE. If it's Double Title, then there will be two different championships with one champion defending both.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 22, 2009)

Which always bugged me about the Undisputed Champion... yet he carried the seperate titles. I suppose it fit into Jericho showboating, but still...

ROH TV Debut Leaked


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 22, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Which always bugged me about the Undisputed Champion... yet he carried the seperate titles. I suppose it fit into Jericho showboating, but still...
> 
> ROH TV Debut Leaked



But with that they made it crystal clear that it was being merged, plus they only had the two belt thing for a few monthes.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 22, 2009)

Then a few months later, seperated them again. <__<


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 22, 2009)

Tseka said:


> Christian Cage has proven he's ME worthy when he performed in TNA.



This is the funniest thing I've read all day!!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 22, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Then a few months later, seperated them again. <__<



Well technically they just made a new World title from what I remember. Bischoff just brought out the Big Gol Belt and gave it to Trips.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 22, 2009)

I think its just a unification til the division has great teams again. Jesse and Festus are okay but Jesse does jack shit.


----------



## konohakartel (Mar 22, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I think its just a unification til the division has great teams again. Jesse and Festus are okay but Jesse does jack shit.



not true..he gits his ass whooped to bring on the hot tag to festus..

believe it or not taking a beating is a skill...ask JTG.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 22, 2009)

konohakartel said:


> not true..he gits his ass whooped to bring on the hot tag to festus..
> 
> believe it or not taking a beating is a skill...ask JTG.



Hell, didn't The Rock n Roll Express make a career out of that shit?

*Is still mad that WWE has yet to play up Jesse's parentage despite the fact there are 70056 other 2nd and 3rd gen guys running around who's only gimmick is "The Son of *Insert Name of Moderately Well Known Wrestler From the Mid 80s to early 90s.*"


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 22, 2009)

Heh! So true!


----------



## Hellion (Mar 22, 2009)

Who is Jesse's Papa


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 22, 2009)

I dont know.

But we have good stuff with MVP being US Champion again.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 22, 2009)

Kaze said:


> Who is Jesse's Papa


Terry "Bam Bam" Gordy of the Fabolous Freebirds. In fact, Jesse's full name is Terry Ray Gordy, Jr


JarethDallis said:


> I dont know.
> 
> But we have good stuff with MVP being US Champion again.



He won??! How did I miss that??!?!

Oh yeah,  I slept through SD!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 22, 2009)

He's doing alright as a face. Better than you expected!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 22, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> He's doing alright as a face. Better than you expected!



I'll admit it, I didn't think face MVP would work, but I was wrong, he's doing damn good for himself as a face.

EDIT: To my fellow FCW viewers, does Kris Logan have a Wolverine gimmick?? aside from the name he has some mini Wolvie side-burn action going on, and his tights have what looks like a three claw slash on the back,


----------



## Tseka (Mar 22, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I'll admit it, I didn't think face MVP would work, but I was wrong, he's doing damn good for himself as a face.



MVP turned face?

WTF, I missed a lot.

Didn't expect that shit.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 22, 2009)

He still showboats when he does his finisher. But he's toned down the ego when he goes to the ring. People have really taken to him. But what ever will happen to...

MISSSSSSSSSSSSSTERRRRRRRRRRRR KENNNNNNNNNNNNNADAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!

KENNNNNNNAHDAY!!!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 22, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> He still showboats when he does his finisher. But he's toned down the ego when he goes to the ring. People have really taken to him. But what ever will happen to...
> 
> MISSSSSSSSSSSSSTERRRRRRRRRRRR KENNNNNNNNNNNNNADAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!
> 
> KENNNNNNNAHDAY!!!



What will happen to him?

Miiiiiiiiiid-Caaaaaaaaard....Heeeeeeel!!!!


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Mar 22, 2009)

MVP's face turn was kind of weird, it just happened all of a sudden. He was a heel for like the whole losing streak, and then when he beat the Big Show people started cheering for him.

Not sure whether winning the US title betters or worsens his chances in MITB. I can't see anyone in the match winning it besides him or Christian though.

Kennedy's a tragedy, I was big on him in the beginning, but boy did he really suck after that suspension.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 22, 2009)

Heeeeeeeeeeellllllll~!!!!!!!!!!!

@ Mumbo: Shelton has a chance I think


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 22, 2009)

I watched ECW this week and saw the MVP entrance. Kinda don't like the toned down ego. He still did ballin' (even if the camera cut away slightly), but the pose/firework for his entrance is a thing that I enjoyed.

And after watching ROH's 1st episode... good God that HDNet announcer gives Don West a run for his money. This guy was screaming for a fucking schoolboy...


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Mar 22, 2009)

Shelton'd be my number three, but the way he disappeared during his US title reign makes me seriously doubt he'll ever get a world title.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 22, 2009)

Kennedy should be a heel with the need to announce himself in the ring.

I haaaaaaaaail from Greeeeeeeeenbaaaaaaaaaay Wisconsin! I weight 250 pounds, MISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSTERRRRRRRRRRRRR KENNNNNNNNNNNNEDY!!!!


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 22, 2009)

Is Kennedy still with the company?


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Mar 22, 2009)

Yeah, he still has that shoulder injury, he'll be back next month. Though he was supposed to be back last month, so...

The guy's made of glass.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 22, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Is Kennedy still with the company?



Yeah, ain't seen him since he stopped whoring his DVD.

I refuse to cheer for him as long as he was Airbourne doing his theme


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 22, 2009)

There has been talk that because of the split of Miz and Morrison, Morrison might be the face, considering Miz gets the most heat. How can JoMo work as a face? He can't brag then!


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 22, 2009)

Yeah, but he can do lots of flips. Apparently heels aren't allowed to be entertaining in the ring.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 22, 2009)

If he goes face, will he still do the palace of wisdom thing? That's his best statement!


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 22, 2009)

Morrison as face?


Aside from 30% of the females in the audience, who else is going to cheer for him?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 22, 2009)

If he continues to use the moonlight drive? I will. I love that finisher.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 22, 2009)

Y'know, I didn't think Impact could be much worse than the spoilers I read, but I'll be damned if TNA didn't pull it off. How they could even be going through with the dumb idea of having a crippled fat-ass like Foley main event a PPV this day and age when it looks like a 90-year old woman could move faster than him amazes me.

Also:  @ Joe stringing up Bashir. What the fucking FUCK, dude? What's even more ridiculous is how Tenay is putting over this garbage like we should be rooting for him! It's like the TNA bookers watched how much the Orton/HHH angle is making Hunter look like a completely unlikable douchebag and figured they could one-up 'em.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 22, 2009)

Eh 1st episode of ROH TV was ok. It was kinda boring.

1) You can't hear the audience to the point where they most likely edited them out

2) The announcing was very boring. So much blank air. 

3) Main Event was kinda cheesy

4) The Smack talk makes everyone come off as cheesy gimmicks (like that addicted to love dweeb). I like the concept, but the way they do it makes me think im watching early 90s WWF...

5) It just didn't feel like ROH.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Mar 22, 2009)

Main event: Sting/Angle vs. Jarrett/Foley

Combined ages: 90 years vs. 84 years

Seriously, TNA.


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 22, 2009)

yea i know, TNA making foley wrestling...i mean...its not like WWE is gonna have a number of old, retired guys get in the ring and wrestl.......oh...wait a minute >.>


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 22, 2009)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Main event: Sting/Angle vs. Jarrett/Foley
> 
> Combined ages: 90 years vs. 84 years
> 
> Seriously, TNA.



It's time to face facts.

It's all about the "draws".

And considering TNA is getting its highest ratings with these fossils... they're not going away.

But hey, at least the IWC isn't still clamoring for TNA to be ROH with Pyro.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 22, 2009)

Im starting to notice a formula with Cena's movies, he always plays the guy who's wife was kidnapped. Hopefully this one is better than the Marine.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 22, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Im starting to notice a formula with Cena's movies, he always plays the guy who's wife was kidnapped. Hopefully this one is better than the Marine.



I didn't see the Marine, but the added "tests" actually looks kinda cool.

I'm not gonna go and see it in a cinema though, but I'll admit I may download it.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 22, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> It's time to face facts.
> 
> It's all about the "draws".
> 
> ...



My main issue with this is this; despite the fact you have over young guys who can go, you put Foley in a high profile match. Foley, a man who can barely walk, let alone wrestle anymore.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 22, 2009)

Yeah that is questionable. We may as well have Pat Patterson beat JBL and Mysterio to reclaim the intercontinental title!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 22, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Yeah that is questionable. We may as well have Pat Patterson beat JBL and Mysterio to reclaim the intercontinental title!



Your spose to hide Mania spoilers fool!!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 22, 2009)

I was just making something up!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 22, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I was just making something up!



As I said, if you find out spoilers, you hide them as not to ruin the show



Dear lord...........


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 22, 2009)

I thought TNA fell, cause the WWE doesn't put emphasis on over the hill crippled wrestlers.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 22, 2009)

There are two funny things I noticed in that pic

1) Narrated by Don West lulz

2) Rated TV Y


----------



## Hellion (Mar 22, 2009)

All you would hear is West gasping for life


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 22, 2009)

Don West would say everything in that bloated way!


----------



## Hellion (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm surprised he hasn't passed out at the booth yet.

Sp I have been Watching the HBK shoot video, and it was cool to hear his side of how the clique worked


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 22, 2009)

Don West: *heavy breathing*He just hit the other guy with a chair*hacking cough.*


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 22, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Don West: *heavy breathing*He just hit the other guy with a chair*hacking cough.*



Thats so fuckin spot on.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 22, 2009)

I miss Colt Cabana on FCW commentary


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 22, 2009)

Fuck TNA. That is all.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 22, 2009)

I kinda have to agree. You got talent there and they get pushed to the back burner so Jeff Jarret can bastardize his glory days.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 22, 2009)

Kaze said:


> I miss Colt Cabana on FCW commentary



Me too


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 22, 2009)

He would of been a good successor to Dusty Rhodes, who I still say sounds like a black guy!


----------



## Hellion (Mar 22, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I kinda have to agree. You got talent there and they get pushed to the back burner so Jeff Jarret can bastardize his glory days.


I feel so bad for the Original X-Division guys, who actually had people buying weekly PPV's.  Once the TV deal happened they got shit all over


Chaos Ghost said:


> Me too



Let's start a petition


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 23, 2009)

Jeff Jarret watched ECW and saw Jack Swaggah telling Dreamer that Dreamer bastardizes his legacy every week, and Jeff said. I will show them what bastardization is!!!


----------



## Hellion (Mar 23, 2009)

I can't agree with that statement, because Jeff Jarret will always be "J-e-Double F  J-A-Double R-E-Double T. HAHA. That's Jeff Jarrett" to me and that guy has no legacy


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 23, 2009)

Jeff: Why do people love this Tommy Dreamer shmuck!? Im better than he is! I hit people with a guitar! *then he sees Tommy hitting trash can with a baseball slide combined with tie to the tree of woe* O.O...I SUCK!!!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 23, 2009)

Jarrett is one of those rare guys that has talent and moderate charsma, but can't seem to fucking draw.

Scratch that, think he might be the only guy like that:ho


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 23, 2009)

Well said!!


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 23, 2009)

SilverCross said:


> yea i know, TNA making foley wrestling...i mean...its not like WWE is gonna have a number of old, retired guys get in the ring and wrestl.......oh...wait a minute >.>


Yeah, it's not like we haven't slagged the whole Jericho situation before, AMIRITE? 

Seriously, why do you get so bent out of shape whenever someone slings even the tiniest bit of vemon in TNA's direction and bring up a comparable situation in the 'E that's already been talked about before? 



> Scratch that, think he might be the only guy like that


Shitstain and Kennedy would like to say "Hi."


----------



## Hellion (Mar 23, 2009)

He is just boring IMHO.... at least he lost the tuxedo


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 23, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Jarrett is one of those rare guys that has talent and moderate charsma, but can't seem to fucking draw.
> 
> Scratch that, think he might be the only guy like that:ho



Alot of wrestlers are like that. Jericho is the same.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 23, 2009)

Are you talking about his current gimmick or Jericho overall ?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 23, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Shitstain and Kennedy would like to say "Hi."



Kennedy and Christian aren't the faces of their company. 

Perhaps drawing power isn't something I should've brought up, it's actually kinda hard to measure.

And Jericho? Please. People take Jericho seriously. At least folks dont get up and leave during his main events.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 23, 2009)

What happened this Friday on Smackdown? I just missed this episode.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 23, 2009)

Jericho (at basically any point in his career) is not a draw at all and he has way more charisma and talent than Jarret.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 23, 2009)

I would have to disagree.  Every time Jericho was at the top it was for a short period and he couldn't really do anything


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 23, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Jericho (at basically any point in his career) is not a draw at all and he has way more charisma and talent than Jarret.



Thats why I decided to turn away from drawing, as it's a relative stat.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 23, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Kennedy and Christian aren't the faces of their company.


Dammit, I thought it would've been easy enough to tell I was just joking...


----------



## Hellion (Mar 23, 2009)

Why do you have TBSPW as an Avatar


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 23, 2009)

Kaze said:


> I would have to disagree.  Every time Jericho was at the top it was for a short period and he couldn't really do anything



How does this disagree with my statement?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 23, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Dammit, I thought it would've been easy enough to tell I was just joking...



It was super easy. After all YOU said something that would imply that Christian had talent



EDIT: Actually, I think he means that Jericho's lack of drawing isn't because of him, but rather, the fact that he was barely on top.

DOUBLE EDIT: THough, VBD has been wording his posts to say that Jericho _doesn't _draw, not that he _can't _draw.

Meh


----------



## Hellion (Mar 23, 2009)

After reading CG's post your post became clearer VBD.  I guess reading is fundamental


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 23, 2009)

Kaze said:


> Why do you have TBSPW as an Avatar


Because Show's "Whoops!" face is hilarious. 



> It was super easy. After all YOU said something that would imply that Christian had talent


...

...

...

... BASTARD! :rofl


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 23, 2009)

Kaze said:


> I miss Colt Cabana on FCW commentary



As enjoyable as the little I've heard of it (and his occasional PWG sitdowns), I much prefer the LOLZ he brings into the ring. Something that can't really be done in the bigger WWE because of the crowd being less intimate. Then again, I much prefer the masses to be excluded from the good stuff.

Wonder if Colt is gonna get one of those short "Thank You" reigns now that he's back in ROH? ROH could use a short reign that isn't "OMG SERIOUS!1" and with Pearce booking now I can definitley see it.

And is anyone else excited for Superstars?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 23, 2009)

What is this superstars you speak of?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 23, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> As enjoyable as the little I've heard of it (and his occasional PWG sitdowns), I much prefer the LOLZ he brings into the ring. Something that can't really be done in the bigger WWE because of the crowd being less intimate. Then again, I much prefer the masses to be excluded from the good stuff.
> 
> Wonder if Colt is gonna get one of those short "Thank You" reigns now that he's back in ROH? ROH could use a short reign that isn't "OMG SERIOUS!1" and with Pearce booking now I can definitley see it.
> 
> And is anyone else excited for Superstars?



I am because this means we get to see talent like Cryme Tyme on screen aside from their twice a month RAW appearences and house shows.

@ JD: It's a show WWE is bringing back. Was used back in the days like the Heat or Velocity of it's day. Then it was the B-Show......but now wouldn't it be the d-Show with ECW and SD!?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 23, 2009)

What day will they put it on? I kinda remember the 80's with that WWF show.


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 23, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Yeah, it's not like we haven't slagged the whole Jericho situation before, AMIRITE?
> 
> Seriously, why do you get so bent out of shape whenever someone slings even the tiniest bit of vemon in TNA's direction and bring up a comparable situation in the 'E that's already been talked about before?
> 
> ...



the past 2-3 pages in a good example.
the fact that this place cant seem to mention the letters tna (they dont even have to be in that order..) with out completely tearing them apart...

then theres my strong dislike for WWE...
i was always more for WCW....really wish something would knock vince down a bit....


besides, yall act like this is was unexpected. with how involved foley had been in matches in the past, you had to have seen this coming...


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 23, 2009)

It's going to be an hour show on Thursdays. From what I've read it's going to feature all 3 brands and be with the guys who don't get featured much on the other shows. I expect the first month to feature big stars like ECW did to get interest into it, then feature guys like Kofi and Kendrick.

I would hate for a sixth hour of KLIQ BIDNESS, we get enough of that garbage as it is. And hopefully it's not squashes and recaps either. Ugh.

M - Raw
T - ECW
W - N/A
T - TNA/Superstars
F - SD!
S - ROH
S - PPVs

12 hours of wrestling in a given week. Wow...

Oh yeah and CZW is apparently going on G4.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 23, 2009)

CZW being the mexican promotion? Well...its an improvement! G4 has crrrrrrrrrrrap!!!

Edit: Oh wait, so CZW is like ECW used to be. That should make a few marks happy.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 23, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> CZW being the mexican promotion? Well...its an improvement! G4 has crrrrrrrrrrrap!!!



Naw, CZW being the shit promotion where tards hit each other with light tubes.

Your thinking of CMLL


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Mar 23, 2009)

Yeah, I have no idea what the fuck channel WGN is, and I know it isn't up here, so it'll mean downloading Superstars for me.

Also, fun fact: Cena and Edge have had seven PPV matches, ten free TV one-on-one matches, and over fifteen other tag team matches against each other, making their match with Show at Mania at least their 34th bout on TV. All in just over three years.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 23, 2009)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Yeah, I have no idea what the fuck channel WGN is, and I know it isn't up here, so it'll mean downloading Superstars for me.
> 
> Also, fun fact: Cena and Edge have had seven PPV matches, ten free TV one-on-one matches, and over fifteen other tag team matches against each other, making their match with Show at Mania at least their 34th bout on TV. All in just over three years.



WGN is the "Chicago" network. 99% of Comcast customers have it. I dunno if channels are different by regionlike number wise) but I know I get it on channel 71. They normally show old 24, Chapelle Show, and SOuth Park episodes


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 23, 2009)

You also get it with direct tv.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 23, 2009)

Man CZW fucking sucks. Whens ROH coming on TV? Can't we get one wrestling promotion on TV that doesn't mock the fucking sport?!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 23, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Man CZW fucking sucks. Whens ROH coming on TV? Can't we get one wrestling promotion on TV that doesn't mock the fucking sport?!



What I don't get is if CZW can get a deal with a big-ish network like G4, why is HDNet the best ROH can get?


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 23, 2009)

Yeah, it does kinda suck since hardly anyone has the network.

But it's good for ROH because it's nothing like ECW/TNN. HDNet pays for all the production of the tapings and what not. Seems to be a dual partnership in HDNet hoping people subscribe because of ROH. And ROH hoping to get their name out there. But of course if only the core ROH fans watch it (like the PPVs), as fun as it'll be, doesn't totally help them. Then again... it doesn't cost them to produce the shows.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 23, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Yeah, it does kinda suck since hardly anyone has the network.
> 
> But it's good for ROH because it's nothing like ECW/TNN. HDNet pays for all the production of the tapings and what not. Seems to be a dual partnership in HDNet hoping people subscribe because of ROH. And ROH hoping to get their name out there. But of course if only the core ROH fans watch it (like the PPVs), as fun as it'll be, doesn't totally help them. Then again... it doesn't cost them to produce the shows.



Guess it is a win win on their part then.

Have any Puro guys of note made any ROH appearences lately?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 23, 2009)

SilverCross said:


> the past 2-3 pages in a good example.
> the fact that this place cant seem to mention the letters tna (they dont even have to be in that order..) with out completely tearing them apart...


When the idiocy out-weighs the good things, what the hell do you expect?



> then theres my strong dislike for WWE...
> i was always more for WCW....really wish something would knock vince down a bit....


Okie dokie. 



> besides, yall act like this is was unexpected. with how involved foley had been in matches in the past, you had to have seen this coming...


No, I expected it, but I also expected the bookers to have some sort of common sense after watching Foley actually trying to do things in the ring these past couple of months. But then again, this *is* TNA we're talking about here, so the fault is on me for expecting some simple grasp of common sense.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 23, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Guess it is a win win on their part then.
> 
> Have any Puro guys of note made any ROH appearences lately?



Kenta vs Nigel is bout it.


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 23, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> When the idiocy out-weighs the good things, what the hell do you expect?
> 
> 
> Okie dokie.
> ...





lol...TNA bookers and common sense...


anyways, for the first time in many many many years, i finally got to go to watch wrestling live....of course it was only a small local company(they set a record for there attendance that weekend, ring announcer estimated 300 something i think..), IZW. Still was pretty good, a little cheesy at times, but still good. some of the guys there have some good potential. was also fun watching 4 -5 guys trying to set up the 10 ft. cage for the main event(their first ever cage match, was a 10 man tag team elimination style cage match...) they did a great job with it, even with the blood capsules.
Was kinda funny, 2 guys (one of there tag teams that there both in the match..) went for a double superplex, and their opponents legs almost pulled the lights down o.O was also surprised to see the heels win that match.....

great fun still, looking forward to going back when i get home and watching more........now, on the bad luck side....this weekend....now that im back at school....my parents are going to see SD! .......


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 23, 2009)

SilverCross said:


> lol...TNA bookers and common sense...


You can pretty much say the same for anything pro-wrestling related... 



> anyways, for the first time in many many many years, i finally got to go to watch wrestling live....of course it was only a small local company(they set a record for there attendance that weekend, ring announcer estimated 300 something i think..), IZW. Still was pretty good, a little cheesy at times, but still good. some of the guys there have some good potential. was also fun watching 4 -5 guys trying to set up the 10 ft. cage for the main event(their first ever cage match, was a 10 man tag team elimination style cage match...) they did a great job with it, even with the blood capsules.
> Was kinda funny, 2 guys (one of there tag teams that there both in the match..) went for a double superplex, and their opponents legs almost pulled the lights down o.O was also surprised to see the heels win that match.....
> 
> great fun still, looking forward to going back when i get home and watching more........now, on the bad luck side....this weekend....now that im back at school....my parents are going to see SD! .......


Cool. We don't have any indys running down here anymore and I'm not about to travel down to Florida just to watch some.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 23, 2009)

Finlay was quite grumpy tonight.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 23, 2009)

Talkative Taker??


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 23, 2009)

HBK is so awesome!


----------



## Shirker (Mar 23, 2009)

word. I really like when they do those cemetary clips whenever someone fueds with Taker. Always enjoyable. That one was just plain awesome.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 23, 2009)

Sure was.

Annnnnnnnd we have massive fail, Jerry Lawler challenged Jericho. King should let a younger legend handle this one.

Edit: Orton is so dead at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 23, 2009)

Man Orton is a great heel.  It has been awhile since a heel has been this good


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 23, 2009)

True. And some people are siding with him!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 23, 2009)

I missed RAw, my cabke went to shit on me


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 23, 2009)

here is what you need for results.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 23, 2009)

It's too bad that Orton's feuding with a boring bag of suck like HHH instead of a face that could get more mileage out of this. The fact that Randy's done this well despite HHH's shitty face routine speaks volumes about how great he is.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 23, 2009)

Sounds like there wont be an ECW title defense at Mania. Apparently something else deserves more attention.

But good news is no divas night on ECW.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 23, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> True. And some people are siding with him!


Yeah but what makes him great is that he forces the crowd to hate him.  I actually had mixed emotions by how he tormented TripleH and Steph tonight.  I hope he wins at Mania, even though that is a pipe dream, Because we need a top HEEL of the company.  For Orton to actually getg away with what he has done would be a great swerve and set a great tone for the rest of the year.


Chaos Ghost said:


> I missed RAw, my cabke went to shit on me



You have horrible luckwith RAWs


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 23, 2009)

Apparently because the Finlay Vs. Swagger match at no way out, there wont be a title defense because Finlay can't draw very well. Maybe if it was someone with more appeal it would of had better results.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 24, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Apparently because the Finlay Vs. Swagger match at no way out, there wont be a title defense because Finlay can't draw very well. Maybe if it was someone with more appeal it would of had better results.



Naw, nothing to do with Finlay. People don't feel Swag's ready for live TV just yet.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 24, 2009)

Who do you guys think will win MITB


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 24, 2009)

BALLIN'! 

As for Jack, the dude's still a work-in-progress. He's making some great strides from where he was when he started in ECW, but he still has room to improve.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 24, 2009)

That too, neither of them have the star power of Dreamer or Bourne. Or Even Captain Charisma!

Well I don't think it will be Mark Henry. He'll break the ladder! Christian, MVP, or Shelton are the odds on favorites.  Kane is just there to slow down everyone else. And Punk already won it before, him winning again would be ehhhhh.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 24, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> BALLIN'!
> 
> As for Jack, the dude's still a work-in-progress. He's making some great strides from where he was when he started in ECW, but he still has room to improve.



Him and BOurne at Mania would've been good. 

That being stated, WWE has a very ass backward policy on guys that need "Improvement" like Swagger and Shad. In stead of giving time on air to work and improve, they cut them out of the picture for a while. Real smart E.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 24, 2009)

Vince: They're costing me...MONEY!!! GET EM OFF CAMERA!!! I DEMAND RESULTS!!!


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 24, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Him and BOurne at Mania would've been good.
> 
> That being stated, WWE has a very ass backward policy on guys that need "Improvement" like Swagger and Shad. In stead of giving time on air to work and improve, they cut them out of the picture for a while. Real smart E.


Well, to be fair, Jack's areas in-need of improvement lie more in the mental aspects of the game instead of both mental and physical like Shad. Guys who've been around a while and can call a decent match without having an agent script everything out move-for-move will always get the best out of Jack because they can hold his hand through the parts that would more than likely make him screw up with someone else. I can see Vince's reasoning for keeping Swagger off the card, though I don't really agree with it, because performing is all about confidence and Swagger fucking up on the "grandest stage of them all" could wreck his confidence and then you're stuck trying to help him regain it and who knows how long that would take?


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 24, 2009)

Not having the ECW belt on WM makes the belt look crappier than it already is - especially if the IC belt is being defended on it.

Yeah having Swagger-Finley wasn't good. But look at it this way. They started out the PPV with a friggin Elimination Chamber & Then  RKO vs Shane...of course people were going to be pissed at an average mat-wrestling match. If that match opened the show, the crowd would have been hot.

Vince should have put Christian vs Swagger on the card. I suppose he doesn't want to give Christian so much spot light right off the bat. But I doubt this was the obvious dumby choice. I mean Christian and Swagger already proved to put on a good performance & Christian is pretty over.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 24, 2009)

Well they did slap the title on him too early. He hasn't gone through the proper channels yet. Since ECW has no mid-card title they got no way to put titles on the new guys.

I think the WWE needs to return the WWE title back to how it was. Im tired of the spinner belt.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 24, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Well, to be fair, Jack's areas in-need of improvement lie more in the mental aspects of the game instead of both mental and physical like Shad. Guys who've been around a while and can call a decent match without having an agent script everything out move-for-move will always get the best out of Jack because they can hold his hand through the parts that would more than likely make him screw up with someone else. I can see Vince's reasoning for keeping Swagger off the card, though I don't really agree with it, because performing is all about confidence and Swagger fucking up on the "grandest stage of them all" could wreck his confidence and then you're stuck trying to help him regain it and who knows how long that would take?


But rather his problem is mental or physical, having him come out in street clothes with his belt isn't helping. The man needs ring time(not to mention it's hard to take a "World" champion seriously when he hasn't been in a match for a while.



Violent By Design said:


> Not having the ECW belt on WM makes the belt look crappier than it already is - especially if the IC belt is being defended on it.
> 
> Yeah having Swagger-Finley wasn't good. But look at it this way. They started out the PPV with a friggin Elimination Chamber & Then  RKO vs Shane...of course people were going to be pissed at an average mat-wrestling match. If that match opened the show, the crowd would have been hot.
> 
> Vince should have put Christian vs Swagger on the card. I suppose he doesn't want to give Christian so much spot light right off the bat. But I doubt this was the obvious dumby choice. I mean Christian and Swagger already proved to put on a good performance & Christian is pretty over.


I agree 100% with this post. 

Speaking of the ECW title, was I the only one who caught it on ECW when Striker basiclly said that the ECW title wasn't a World title

And Jareth, technically the ECW title is ECW's mid-card title. so yeah.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 24, 2009)

Jack should of had to wait a while, I mean Miz could of been the holder f or a while.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey, the Miz is busy dominating the tag team division with Morrison, I doubt we'll see the splitting of that team anytime soon.

I always figured the point of the ECW title was to give trial runs for guys to see if they can handle it, so while there is a such thing as "too early," there isn't a such thing as "way too early", if you know what I mean. Like sure Swagger wasn't really ready to carry the title yet, but he does still look like an okay champion for the brand despite the lack of time, to me anyway.

The problem is that of course the bookers are the ones screwing up, since they aren't giving Jack anything to work with. To be fair, on this Mania card an ECW title match would get shafted hard. WWE's afraid of giving the ECW title too much time at the major PPVs, like the crowd's going to go dead or something - look at Mania 24 and Summerslam last year, the ECW title match got ten seconds and thirty-one seconds respectively.

Bourne vs. Swagger would have made a nice angle as "the cream of the New Talent Initiative crop", but alas, we're not getting it. If Bourne stays on ECW after the Draft, though, that feud will come eventually regardless, and with a lot more time devoted to it.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 24, 2009)

If they're smart they will leave him there. Bourne is a good investment and helps improve the investment in ECW. And if they're smart they will bring Helms and Kennedy to ECW. Those two need career stabilization.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 24, 2009)

Ugh please no Helms and Kennedy. I really hate those two


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 24, 2009)

I happen to like Kennedy, preferably as a heel. But Maybe if Helms stopped talking like freaking Eminem he might be likable. He talks like a freaking white rapper!


----------



## Dr Faust (Mar 24, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> If they're smart they will leave him there. Bourne is a good investment and helps improve the investment in ECW. And if they're smart they will bring *Helms and Kennedy to ECW. Those two need career stabilization.*



It's true. It's oh so true.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 24, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I happen to like Kennedy, preferably as a heel. But Maybe if Helms stopped talking like freaking Eminem he might be likable. He talks like a freaking white rapper!



He's talked like that his whole career, might be his natural swagger.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 24, 2009)

Helms bangs Velvet Sky. He's doing something right.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 24, 2009)

True enough. If he can get someone that hot he must do something right. But its like Helms completely disappeared after failing to win the US title.


----------



## Dr Faust (Mar 24, 2009)

Helms did get his ass beat by Matt Hardy. I think that was after getting beat by Shelton.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 24, 2009)

Yeah true. He is a talented wrestler if he can get a decent pop. But Kennedy has to return to heel, and what he does best saying his opponent is probably the son of two cousins!


----------



## Dr Faust (Mar 24, 2009)

... And get rid of the ridiculous Airbourne entrance theme. Seriously.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 24, 2009)

Hmmmmm he would still need something metal but not brutal metal.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 24, 2009)

Dr Faust said:


> ... And get rid of the ridiculous Airbourne entrance theme. Seriously.


FUCK YEAH!! Repped



JarethDallis said:


> Hmmmmm he would still need something metal but not brutal metal.



Go back to his las theme


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 24, 2009)

Orton is the fucking man!


----------



## Dr Faust (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm glad that Rhodes and DiBiase are jobbing for Orton's Legacy. Seriously. Its giving them a major push. Ever since they started their storyline with Orton, they've been getting over. And they're the only ones in the Tag Team Division that can hold a light to Miz and Morrison. They may be Mid-card now, but over the next few years they be pushed to Main Event. You watch.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 24, 2009)

That was epic, Bourne and Dreamer against Swaggah and Kidd. Bourne and Kidd are meant to feud in main events.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 24, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> But rather his problem is mental or physical, having him come out in street clothes with his belt isn't helping. The man needs ring time(not to mention it's hard to take a "World" champion seriously when he hasn't been in a match for a while.


He also needs promo time and he doesn't have to defend the belt on every show. Hell, he should be getting decent ring time at house shows, so there's really no need to have him work on TV every week.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 24, 2009)

It would be cool if he was a fighting champion and did a fifteen minutes of fame feal like Morrison did.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 24, 2009)

Dr Faust said:


> I'm glad that Rhodes and DiBiase are jobbing for Orton's Legacy. Seriously. Its giving them a major push. Ever since they started their storyline with Orton, they've been getting over. And they're the only ones in the Tag Team Division that can hold a light to Miz and Morrison. They may be Mid-card now, but over the next few years they be pushed to Main Event. You watch.


There was actually talke of having Ted end Taker's Mania streak.


Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> He also needs promo time and he doesn't have to defend the belt on every show. Hell, he should be getting decent ring time at house shows, so there's really no need to have him work on TV every week.



Nobody watches house shows. He needs to be on TV so he doesn't loose cred.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 24, 2009)

I suggest...THE ALL AMERICAN CHALLENGE! A beat the clock match every week, if you can pin Jack Swagger in fifteen minutes you will become champion!

So some people think the warrior's way is a stupid move name on the wwe forums. I say they're stupid!


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 24, 2009)

He doesn't lose credibility from not working every single week. As long as he reminds everyone that he's the champion and that no one can beat him, his cred should remain rock solid.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 25, 2009)

Swaggah doesn't need to wrestle every week. Last thing you want is for him to have defeated everyone there is to beat within 2 months. Although I assume Bourne and random heels are all that's left? But I think it's a mistake to leave your champion off of an entire broadcast if he's not featured/ready to be on the other shows. But I don't care about the guy, so it doesn't bother me.



JarethDallis said:


> So some people think the warrior's way is a stupid move name on the *wwe forums*. I say they're stupid!



There's your problem right there. There have been some stupid move names in the past (read: every move that includes a wrestler's name plus slam/bomb/etc.) and that's the one they pick to bash? Yeah...

Then again, they think Edge is a good wrestler...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 25, 2009)

True enough. I think the warriors way is rather awesome, oh and those same people think Kaval is a stupid name apparently he should of used names that belong to other promotions still. He'll change his name once he's called up to ECW.

Edge is a good wrestler, when he isnt being pussy whipped by the world's fugliest woman. Did you guys see the composites of the children that Cena showed? Those are some ugly kids!

I still liked tonights tag match, Bourne and Dreamer have good tag chemistry. That combo move they pulled with the tree of woe cause Swagger interfered in Dreamer doing a baseball slide.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 25, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> True enough. I think the warriors way is rather awesome, oh and those same people think Kaval is a stupid name apparently he should of used names that belong to other promotions still. He'll change his name once he's called up to ECW.
> .



Unlikely, because if that was the case he'd have never gone with Kaval in the first place.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 25, 2009)

Dr Faust said:


> I'm glad that Rhodes and DiBiase are jobbing for Orton's Legacy. Seriously. Its giving them a major push. Ever since they started their storyline with Orton, they've been getting over. And they're the only ones in the Tag Team Division that can hold a light to Miz and Morrison. They may be Mid-card now, but over the next few years they be pushed to Main Event. You watch.





Zapping all of priceless's personality and making them stooges isn't really the best route.  Right now, they aren't any different then when Lance Cade was tagging along with Jericho or when Hawkins/Zack was w/ Edge. 

There's your problem right there. There have been some stupid move names in the past (read: every move that includes a wrestler's name plus slam/bomb/etc.) and that's the one they pick to bash? Yeah...

Then again, they think Edge is a good wrestler...[/QUOTE]
You say they as if Edge isn't a highly rated wrestler o_O


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 25, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Zapping all of priceless's personality and making them stooges isn't really the best route.  Right now, they aren't any different then when Lance Cade was tagging along with Jericho or when Hawkins/Zack was w/ Edge.
> 
> There's your problem right there. There have been some stupid move names in the past (read: every move that includes a wrestler's name plus slam/bomb/etc.) and that's the one they pick to bash? Yeah...
> 
> Then again, they think Edge is a good wrestler...


You say they as if Edge isn't a highly rated wrestler o_O[/QUOTE]

Cade pinned HBK clean while he was Jericho's lackey. 

Just felt the need to mention that. I miss Cade


----------



## Hellion (Mar 25, 2009)

The problem with Legacy is that the one time they waited to pull the trigger on something it happened close to WM, so they don't get the rub from Orton that they should other than being his fall guy


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 25, 2009)

True enough. I think Kaval is an awesome name in itself, since they explained Kaval means soldier. What it translates to is, "WAHHHHHHHH I DON'T LIKE IT!!". These are the same people who gripe cause ECW isn't trying to recripple Evan Bourne, and angry cause Jamie Noble lost last week, and complained cause Kidd lost this week. Why would they have Bourne lose when he returned?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 25, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> True enough. I think Kaval is an awesome name in itself, since they explained Kaval means soldier. What it translates to is, "WAHHHHHHHH I DON'T LIKE IT!!". These are the same people who gripe cause ECW isn't trying to recripple Evan Bourne, and angry cause Jamie Noble lost last week, and complained cause Kidd lost this week. Why would they have Bourne lose when he returned?



You really need to leave them forums alone dawg.

And am I only one who notices that his name is pronounced "Ka-val" one time then "Ka-Wal" another time.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 25, 2009)

Speaking of the awesomeness known as Kaval...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcsNRoeM_Ts[/YOUTUBE]

Kaval Vs. Paul Lloyd.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 25, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> You say they as if Edge isn't a highly rated wrestler o_O



2002 he was awesome. After the surgery and especially after becoming a main eventer... yuck. Then again I think his offense was great as a face, can't take him seriously as a heel. Least his punches are better then HBK's.


----------



## Dr Faust (Mar 25, 2009)

I actually though Edge was a fairly decent wrestler. He just has to job. Alot.

I mean, his Wrestlemania match with Taker was pretty good. Sure, it was a forgone conclusion, but up to the part where Edge's stooges interfered, they had a decent match. Or maybe that's just the Taker... No, Batista was dreadful with him. But maybe that's just Batista.



Violent By Design said:


> Zapping all of priceless's personality and making them stooges isn't really the best route.  Right now, they aren't any different then when Lance Cade was tagging along with Jericho or when Hawkins/Zack was w/ Edge.



As for Priceless. If they weren't in Legacy, they would have more or less been benched over the past month or so, with the two tag titles feuding with each other. I mean, there is only so many Priceless vs Cryme Tyme matches one can take before wanting to swallow the bullet. 

I think that they were well established in the WWE before joining the Legacy, which will give them staying power. Everyone knows who they are. Multi-generation wrestlers. Both fathers extremely well-known.

The two examples given didn't really have that. Lance Cade had a joke of a tag team title reign, despite beating and feuding with the Hardy Boys. Before that, what was he? A jobber. And Hawkins/Ryder just popped out of nowhere. And they had no charisma. They were boring.

As long as they dont stay jobbing for Orton for too long and dont have another Shane McMahon-esqe job, the Legacy will give them a good push.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 25, 2009)

Once you guys see the  latest Kaval match, can we agree his combo of Tidal Crush and Warriors way is the next 619?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 25, 2009)

Dr Faust said:


> I actually though Edge was a fairly decent wrestler. He just has to job. Alot.
> 
> I mean, his Wrestlemania match with Taker was pretty good. Sure, it was a forgone conclusion, but up to the part where Edge's stooges interfered, they had a decent match. Or maybe that's just the Taker... No, Batista was dreadful with him. But maybe that's just Batista.


Batista/Taker was about a thousand times better than Edge/Taker. Edge is usually terrible when he doesn't have a gimmick match to hide his faults which is why I was so shocked that Orton and Cena got so much out of him without needing the gimmicks.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 25, 2009)

Hmmm I wonder if there is a video of the Batista Taker match on you tube.


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 25, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> There's your problem right there. There have been some stupid move names in the past (read: every move that includes a wrestler's name plus slam/bomb/etc.) and that's the one they pick to bash? Yeah...



Perfect-Plex?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 25, 2009)

SilverCross said:


> Perfect-Plex?



Perfect-Plex

Hennig-Plex


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 25, 2009)

I realize HBK has worn some weird outfits over the years. And he always breaks these outfits out for mania.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 25, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I realize HBK has worn some weird outfits over the years. And he always breaks these outfits out for mania.



I want him to wear his tiny gay man shades again.

Just to add something uncomfortable to Mania.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 25, 2009)

The ones he wore with that weird eighties outfit with the funny hat?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 25, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> The ones he wore with that weird eighties outfit with the funny hat?



YEAH!! I call that the gay train conductor hat


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 25, 2009)

Nothing beats his Shitstain (not Christian lolz) brown tights and the gayest haircut ever at Survivor Series 02.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 25, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Nothing beats his Shitstain (not Christian lolz) brown tights and the gayest haircut ever at Survivor Series 02.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 25, 2009)

In SvR07 in story mode if you take the path so you win the championship in the elimnation chamber, Edge says to HBK. "Do you  own stake in a rhinestone mine or something? I mean come on."


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 25, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Batista/Taker was about a thousand times better than Edge/Taker. Edge is usually terrible when he doesn't have a gimmick match to hide his faults which is why I was so shocked that Orton and Cena got so much out of him without needing the gimmicks.



Man i remember when Edge used to OWN in the ring with just about anyone.....*sigh* wonder what happened to him, he's shit now in the ring unless its a TLC match.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 25, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> In SvR07 in story mode if you take the path so you win the championship in the elimnation chamber, Edge says to HBK. "Do you  own stake in a rhinestone mine or something? I mean come on."



That the same one where Edge gets his body swapped with Daivari's in that Candice Michelle storyline?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 25, 2009)

Boogeyman body, Daivari voice. Cause when you get turned into a diva he starts to like your body XD. And Candice gets pissed off saying even Daivari could say that better.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 25, 2009)

Isn't 07 the one that got screwed up because they had to remove Benoit from it and keep the release date the same?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 25, 2009)

Kaze said:


> Isn't 07 the one that got screwed up because they had to remove Benoit from it and keep the release date the same?



Naw I think that may have been 08. I wanna say 08 is the one with the SD! storyline with Benoit vs. Taker.

Yeah it was, because I remember thinking that whoever feuded with Taker in 08 would die(Benoit and Eddie both died after feuding with Taker on the game)


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 25, 2009)

This one has Benoit in it, you must mean 08.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 25, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> This one has Benoit in it, you must mean 08.



Yeah 08 is the Benoit-less one. I just thought it was creepy that he and Eddie passed after in game storylines with Taker. I was a mark for the first time since childhood. I was like "Oh Noes! Taker's evil is unlimited!!!1!!"

Don't judge me.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 25, 2009)

So in the game you die if you feud with Taker? I find it pretty weird that in these games you can just go straight for world titles. I want to go through tag and midcard titles first! So when you finally win you can be the quickest triple crown ever!


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 25, 2009)

No Mercy will always be the best.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 25, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> So in the game you die if you feud with Taker? I find it pretty weird that in these games you can just go straight for world titles. I want to go through tag and midcard titles first! So when you finally win you can be the quickest triple crown ever!


Yep. I remember that Here Comes the Pain had a good way of building up, as did Shut Your Mouth. 


RadishMan said:


> No Mercy will always be the best.



Hahahahaha


No


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 25, 2009)

I was kinda meh cause 09 doesnt have Bourne, but I realize that I mostly make my own custom wrestlers in the game. Kind of a shame they nixed the create a title. I made some of the Valhalla Wrestling Company Titles for fun.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 25, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I was kinda meh cause 09 doesnt have Bourne, but I realize that I mostly make my own custom wrestlers in the game. Kind of a shame they nixed the create a title. I made some of the Valhalla Wrestling Company Titles for fun.



You can DL Bourne can't you?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 25, 2009)

Not on PSP, only PS3 and 360 both of which I don't got. Besides by next years version we'll have all the new ecw talent and I could make the dream match of Bourne against Swaggah at Mania!


----------



## Hellion (Mar 25, 2009)

I agree that the mid card titles should be acknowledged in Storymodes.  Here comes the Pain did have the best story mode.  THQ was so hung up on doing stupid voice-overs that they were willing to break the formula that worked the best.  Still don't understand why they took away GM mode


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 25, 2009)

i still prefer No Mercy to anything thats come out since.

tho, i did enjoy Day or Reckoning....


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 25, 2009)

Kaze said:


> I agree that the mid card titles should be acknowledged in Storymodes.  Here comes the Pain did have the best story mode.  THQ was so hung up on doing stupid voice-overs that they were willing to break the formula that worked the best.  Still don't understand why they took away GM mode


The reason you can't be mid-card champ in story mode? It's just like real life silly! Your either a main eventer or a high class jobber


SilverCross said:


> i still prefer No Mercy to anything thats come out since.
> 
> tho, i did enjoy Day or Reckoning....



CAW was epic in No Mercy. Other than that, Smackdown! is superior in everyway(from Just Bring It and on)

I miss that Create a Venue from Attitutde


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 25, 2009)

yea, i had a large hulk hogan rip off character on No Mercy, he was awesome ._.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 25, 2009)

SilverCross said:


> yea, i had a large *hulk hogan* rip off character on No Mercy, he was *awesome *._.



Two words that should never EVER be in the same sentence. EVER


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 25, 2009)

eh, hogan may have been bad at the end of his career, but to act as if he wasnt great earlier on is crazy.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 25, 2009)

SilverCross said:


> eh, hogan may have been bad at the end of his career, but to act as if he wasnt great earlier on is crazy.



He wasn't. He may have been over, he may have won belts, he may have been in high profiles matches, but in all truth their was nothing great about him. Ever. He only got pushed because Atlas liked the dope a little too much. 

But....that statement you made would make sense if you put Flair in their instead of Hogan.


----------



## Broleta (Mar 25, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> He wasn't. He may have been over, he may have won belts, he may have been in high profiles matches, but in all truth their was nothing great about him. Ever. He only got pushed because Atlas liked the dope a little too much.
> 
> But....that statement you made would make sense if you put Flair in their instead of Hogan.



This is bullshit. The guy done his job, which was to play a character in order to sell tickets and get over with the crowd, better than anyone but a few in history.


----------



## Rock Lee (Mar 25, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> He wasn't. He may have been over, he may have won belts, he may have been in high profiles matches, but in all truth their was nothing great about him. Ever. He only got pushed because Atlas liked the dope a little too much.
> 
> But....that statement you made would make sense if you put Flair in their instead of Hogan.



You failed to mention the huge pops he got from the great and how over he was,you may personally dislike him but he was over and had his own era.Yeah like they would have given atlas the same push as hogan you forget atlas is african american only the african american to get that big of a push is the rock.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 25, 2009)

But the Rock doesn't quite count since people didn't know he was black. His Samoan features are more prominent.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Mar 25, 2009)

that guy who was talking about people dieing after fueding with taker in the games. i think he meant that they died in rl after feuding with him in the game. if so that is creepy


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 25, 2009)

Broleta said:


> This is bullshit. The guy done his job, which was to play a character in order to sell tickets and get over with the crowd, better than anyone but a few in history.





Rock Lee said:


> You failed to mention the huge pops he got from the great and how over he was,you may personally dislike him but he was over and had his own era.Yeah like they would have given atlas the same push as hogan you forget atlas is african american only the african american to get that big of a push is the rock.


Over? Pop? What the fuck do I care about that bullshit? All I know is the fucker just walked around looking retarded in the ring for 20 years. I love how people(not you two specificlly but in general) rag me for disliing Hogan, yet go on a tangent about hating Cena. Cena > Hogan and thats a fucking fact. But I'll stop here since thats a completely different topic. As it stands, I'd rather watch a jobber tourney than anything with the word "Hogan" in it. I mean, when your "Best" matches aren't really good, but just have "The atmosphere(sp?)" Pure bullshit.


orochimarusama21 said:


> that guy who was talking about people dieing after fueding with taker in the games. i think he meant that they died in rl after feuding with him in the game. if so that is creepy



Yeah that is what I meant. Wonder if I was the only one who noticed that(because Taker didn't have a "feud" like that with someone in 08 as I remember it


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 25, 2009)

They ended their Madden curse early!


----------



## konohakartel (Mar 25, 2009)

i played SvR08 for the PSP and they had a small thing with Taker and Mysterio.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 25, 2009)

konohakartel said:


> i played SvR08 for the PSP and they had a small thing with Taker and Mysterio.



Hmmmm, was that the storyline where Rey was all like"I wanna be champion" and Teddy Long was all like "No! It world HEAVYWEIGHT chamionship!"?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 25, 2009)

So the tag unification match at Mania is gonna be a lumberjack match. Which solidifies, Miz and Morrison will lose. You cant cheat like that!


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 26, 2009)

Miz and Morrison don't really cheat alot. They usually just take advantage of when every thing gets crazy and there isn't anyone tagging.

Man a fucking lumberjack match. I was seriously looking forward to that tag match. Ugh...

That brings the matches I was looking forward too to

HHH vs Orton
HBK vs Taker


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 26, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Miz and Morrison don't really cheat alot. They usually just take advantage of when every thing gets crazy and there isn't anyone tagging.
> 
> Man a fucking lumberjack match. I was seriously looking forward to that tag match. Ugh...
> 
> ...



Stop lying

You know your pumped for that Diva Battle Royal and Rey vs. JBL


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 26, 2009)

If Trish is in the diva battle royale Im happy. But I was really hoping Miz and Morrison would unify the titles.  Cause if last night is an indicator, The Colons will take advantage and win that way. I want Miz and Morrison to win, but I know it wont happen.

There is a lot of wishful thinking on part of some people, like all the former DX members show up and shit. Oh and Lita makes the Hardy Boyz forgive and forget. I doubt Lita is gonna be there she's busy being a rocker.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 26, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> If Trish is in the diva battle royale Im happy. But I was really hoping Miz and Morrison would unify the titles.  Cause if last night is an indicator, The Colons will take advantage and win that way. I want Miz and Morrison to win, but I know it wont happen.
> 
> There is a lot of wishful thinking on part of some people, like all the former DX members show up and shit. Oh and Lita makes the Hardy Boyz forgive and forget. I doubt Lita is gonna be there she's busy being a rocker.



She supposedly has prior engagements that weekend, but some ppl thinks it a swerve.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 26, 2009)

I think it would have made more sense to make Rey vs JBL a lumberjack match. I mean seriously, this is a fucking title unification -_-


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 26, 2009)

Yeah, that does make sense, but it'll probably result in a DQ, and the titles remain seperate, remember Tista and HBK's match when Jericho ran things?

I want to see Bourne and Dreamer as a tag team, they work really good as a team. They took out their competition and both did similar taunts to get the crowd worked up. In a sense its like Dreamer has chosen his successor.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 26, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Yeah, that does make sense, but it'll probably result in a DQ, and the titles remain seperate, remember Tista and HBK's match when Jericho ran things?
> 
> I want to see Bourne and Dreamer as a tag team, they work really good as a team. They took out their competition and both did similar taunts to get the crowd worked up. In a sense its like Dreamer has chosen his successor.



IF this was No Way Out sure, but a DQ at Mania?

I 

WILL

FUCKING

RAGE!!!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 26, 2009)

I just dont want my favorite tag team to lose!


----------



## Dr Faust (Mar 26, 2009)

If Miz and Morroson did win can you image how much they'd get over? It would be awesome. Sure, the Colons would slide into obscurity, but then the Miz and Morroson would be a powerhouse tag-team. I imagine  they'd need the Bella Twins with them, though...

... To help carry all their gold!

I doubt that will happen. But, I think that The Miz and Morroson are more established to survive the loss than the Colons, so go for it.


----------



## konohakartel (Mar 26, 2009)

i dont know if its the 2 hours of sleep talking but i think that ECW could really use a wrestler thats more cartoonish. i dont mean 80s cartoonish though, im talking about Comic book video game cartoonish. A gimmick thats a little more"colorful" and has that comic book feel. Sort of like The Hurricane but a little more serious. I think this would go well with  WWE going PG and ECW being on SCIFI channel. 

Striker could really get the guy over with his vast comic book knowledge. The moveset could really be exaggerated and inventive. Imagine a superman punch from the top rope or a flipping ground pound. 

ECW already has that feel to it with the younger talent really having these crazy movesets and this gimmick would just add a splash of color to it. and he doesnt have to be ME. This gimmick is a solid midcarder that can mix it up with the top guys but never really hold the big titles...maybe the ECW title but not the big 2.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 26, 2009)

Miz and Morrison don't need the tag team titles. They have enough momentum even if they lose at Wrestlemania. The Colons need it more. What will Miz and Morrison do after they win the belts? They'll beat a few average teams, host some Dirt Sheets and eventually get stale. The Colons on the other hand has improved greatly as a team and the crowd is really getting behind them. The Colons can easily move on to feuds with teams like Priceless or WWE coud come up with a new heel teams for them to face. Is time for Miz and Morrison to move on to different things.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 26, 2009)

I just dont enjoy the Colons, they don't have the factor of being able to outshine Miz and Morrison. And as for the Colons feuding with priceless? Rhodes and DiBiase are being Orton's lackeys still, and unless Legacy falls apart April 5th, it wont be happening for a while. I also feel that Miz and Morrison being the ones to unify tag titles would end their tag career on a high note before they are split up for their solo career run. Rumor has it JoMo is going to Raw for a main event push. And Miz will go to Smackdown.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 26, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I just dont enjoy the Colons, they don't have the factor of being able to outshine Miz and Morrison. And as for the Colons feuding with priceless? Rhodes and DiBiase are being Orton's lackeys still, and unless Legacy falls apart April 5th, it wont be happening for a while. I also feel that Miz and Morrison being the ones to unify tag titles would end their tag career on a high note before they are split up for their solo career run. Rumor has it JoMo is going to Raw for a main event push. And Miz will go to Smackdown.



He better not get pushed. No way he's ready for a main event push. He's not even the best man in his team dammit! And on RAW no less? Pfft, I hope this is bullshit.

On another note, this battle royal on Impact was good until Kurt came in and started buttfucking everyone


----------



## konohakartel (Mar 26, 2009)

i kno.....it just made everyone look so weak..i mean cmon Hernandez taken out by a Angle Slam???


Everyone else only taking one or 2 moves from MEM..really shitting on everyone else.


and damn Joe is so fuckin outta shape


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 26, 2009)

Agreed. Angle isn't even that good. And Don West is starting to get annoying with his favoritism to MEM.

And cmon! Morrison is better than Cena! Hell he's much better than Batista. He has talent he got a Main Event push once, but he got overshadowed by Cena. I get you don't like Morrison, but there are people who do.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 26, 2009)

Morrison better than Cena? Maybe in terms of doing back flips.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 26, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Agreed. Angle isn't even that good. And Don West is starting to get annoying with his favoritism to MEM.
> 
> And cmon! Morrison is better than Cena! Hell he's much better than Batista. He has talent he got a Main Event push once, but he got overshadowed by Cena. I get you don't like Morrison, but there are people who do.



1) Winning the ECW title does not a main event push make
2) Better isn't important to the E and you know that. If that was the case Tista would've never been in the ME scene at all. 
3)He does not have the skills for a ME push. Hell, the man barely gets heat when he cuts promos. And of course Cena overshadowed him during his "Main Event" push! Cena = Face of the Company. Morrison = Guy that only got his belt because Benoit killed himself. Let's not forget that boys and girls

And Angle is good. Now he's not the man he once was, but he is still better alot of guys out their.

EDIT: @ VBD


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 26, 2009)

He was on Raw when that happened remember, Johnny Nitro. He got moved down to Midcard and captured Intercontinental title. I mean hes better than Cena in the area of Variance, Cena uses the same two damn moves every match. Three if you count the five knuckle shuffle. I know what I like and its different than what you guys like. That is the reason the have different styles in wrestling.

There is no freaking way that Angle can best that many people when hes past his prime.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 26, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> He was on Raw when that happened remember, Johnny Nitro. He got moved down to Midcard and captured Intercontinental title. I mean hes better than Cena in the area of Variance, Cena uses the same two damn moves every match. Three if you count the five knuckle shuffle. I know what I like and its different than what you guys like. That is the reason the have different styles in wrestling.
> 
> There is no freaking way that Angle can best that many people when hes past his prime.



1) SPringboard Kick
2) Twisty Moonsault
3)Moonlight Drive

This is all I ever see Morrison do. He doesn't even do the superkick or the breakdance legdrop anymore. Just like Cena doesn't do the ProtoPlex or te THrowback like how he use to.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 26, 2009)

Cena does 3 moves? You really didn't think about that one. Cena has a bigger movelist than Morrison..the only difference is Morrison jumps around alot more. I'm pretty sure Cena has the biggest move list on the roster maybe next to the Undertaker.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 26, 2009)

He brought back the super kick during the match against DX. Point is, just like with MNM, he still stands out more than his tag partner. And he uses a plethera of spring board moves. I don't know about you, but he does put on better matches than you see some guys do. Eventually the main event scene is going to need some new people in there. And who's gonna go there? There needs to be someone like Morrison there since its been mentioned hes like a younger HBK.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 26, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> He brought back the super kick during the match against DX. Point is, just like with MNM, he still stands out more than his tag partner. And he uses a plethera of spring board moves. I don't know about you, but he does put on better matches than you see some guys do. Eventually the main event scene is going to need some new people in there. And who's gonna go there? There needs to be someone like Morrison there since its been mentioned hes like a younger HBK.



Yeah, because just like HBK his partner deserves the push more

*Hides from HBK fanboy posts*

And notice your key word is eventually. He is not ready now. 

Cena having one of the bigger movesets is true. Taker is by far the king. I wanna add Rey to this, but most of his moves are just wheelbarrel variations and such.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 26, 2009)

Basically anyone who is slim is considered the next Shawn Michaels. They'll never be another Shawn Michaels. Pretty much like any good shooting guard is considered the next Michael Jordan


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 26, 2009)

Actually from looking at the moves both respectively know they have equal knowledge. The difference is Morrison is a high flier. And naturally Miz gets more heat because they just find him more annoying, when Morrison was on his own he got a fair amount of heat. They put Miz with him to help the Miz's career, not help Morrison. But lets get off this subject before we look like the marks on the wwe universe forums.

We should predict who might get traded during the draft. Cause hopefully ECW wont get butt fucked again.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 26, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Actually from looking at the moves both respectively know they have equal knowledge. The difference is Morrison is a high flier. And naturally Miz gets more heat because they just find him more annoying, when Morrison was on his own he got a fair amount of heat. They put Miz with him to help the Miz's career, not help Morrison. But lets get off this subject before we look like the marks on the wwe universe forums.
> 
> We should predict who might get traded during the draft. Cause hopefully ECW wont get butt fucked again.



As I said, Miz deserves the push.

BUt maybe he will be the HBK or this team instead of the Jannety.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 26, 2009)

The idea is Miz will go to SD and Morrison to Raw. According to an interview he gave that Im trying to track down again. They will probably make him midcard again, and get another IC Title run.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 27, 2009)

The real question is, who's gonna be the next Rick Steiner?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 27, 2009)

I still defend my stand Morrison is going to be in the main event eventually. We have people who are getting stale, Jericho excluded, that guy can be reinvented repeatedly. But eventually even the kiddies are going to get tired of Cena. We all eventually grew out of our like of Hogan, Savage, and the others from our era. Also Cena may eventually make a good movie and start doing that more. Part of what has affected viewership on the other two brands is the staleness of the main event scene. You have whoever pissed off Vickie this week as part of a feud, and usually raw does well with main event, there have been a few that were kind of meh, especially with the fact, Randy Orton the guy who kicked his boss in the head decides to involve the police. Ya know for all his talk ya'd think he would man up.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 27, 2009)

No one said he wasn't going to be in the main event in the first place.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 27, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> The real question is, who's gonna be the next Rick Steiner?


We have a next Rick Steiner............


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 27, 2009)

Matt Hardy eh? I kinda hope he wins to cement himself as Matt Hardy the wrestler, not Matt Hardy, Jeff's responsible brother.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 27, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> The real question is, who's gonna be the next Rick Steiner?


Festus!


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 27, 2009)

I hope Matt and Jeff both go to ECW. They might as well seeing as how everyone forgot about their shitty feud.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 27, 2009)

If they did that, we would lose focus on Tommy Dreamer's quest to prove hes still got it. I would rather have the focus on the greats ECW has, hell Swagger and Kidd make a good tag team, even if its hard to tell with Dreamer and Bourne winning the match.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 27, 2009)

Tommy isn't going to do anything intill weeks before One Night Stand or w/e they call it now.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 27, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Speaking of, wasn't Alex Shelley "The Next" for like forever? Oh, the next Chris Jericho, Oh the Next HBK...



I like Sabin more than Shelley


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 27, 2009)

Kaze said:


> I like Sabin more than Shelley



Thats cuz Sabin is better.

In other news, Honky Tonky Man plans to confront Flair at the HOF. So yeah. I hope Flair kicks his retarded ass. I can't stand that fucking piece of shit. Especially after I heard that story about him costing Ted Dibiase a World Title. Might be more myth than truth, but still,.


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 27, 2009)

yea...i really liked that main even on TNA till angle came out and destroyed everyone...and the predictable jarret returning......meh.....hernandez got destroyed way to fast....tho im not a fan of his anyways, hes cool, but generally only does 3 or 4 moves a match....

and i agree....apparently joes break wasnt for injuries..but a few all night stays at the local burger king.....
he wasnt in the best a shap for as long as i can remember...but damn....tonight was just sad looking..


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 27, 2009)

I found it funny they made everyone job to Angle. Nothing against him, but there is no way he could pin that many people. I saw it coming though, cause lets face it, TNA is a vanity promotion for over the hill wrestlers like Jarrett and Angle.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 27, 2009)

SilverCross said:


> yea...i really liked that main even on TNA till angle came out and destroyed everyone...and the predictable jarret returning......meh.....hernandez got destroyed way to fast....tho im not a fan of his anyways, hes cool, but generally only does 3 or 4 moves a match....
> 
> and i agree....apparently joes break wasnt for injuries..but a few all night stays at the local burger king.....
> he wasnt in the best a shap for as long as i can remember...but damn....tonight was just sad looking..


Yeah...Joe just looks bad man.



JarethDallis said:


> I found it funny they made everyone job to Angle. Nothing against him, but there is no way he could pin that many people. I saw it coming though, cause lets face it, TNA is a vanity promotion for over the hill wrestlers like Jarrett and Angle.



Well....he did squash a shitload of mid-carders. Its not like he was runnign through D-X or something. Lethal, Young, No Limit, no match for Angle.(Though Lethal and he had a great match a while back....might have to DL that)


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 27, 2009)

I still found it kinda odd, you think they would  of all eliminated him right away.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 27, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I still found it kinda odd, you think they would  of all eliminated him right away.



Thats the one way you can telil rasslin is scripted. IF that shit was real, everybody would've gang banged his neck and eliminated him before more back up arrived.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 27, 2009)

But also it would of been a better match since it would get people to have interest in who might win.


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 27, 2009)

i suppose, we should also remember how long a lot of the guys we just walked in and knocked out had been in there...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 27, 2009)

Angle's really starting to scare me with how small he's getting. With all the bragging he did on Stern about being down to his '96 Olympics size, I hope it's natural and healthy.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 27, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Angle's really starting to scare me with how small he's getting. With all the bragging he did on Stern about being down to his '96 Olympics size, I hope it's natural and healthy.



Are you implying Angle is fingering his throat or perhaps taking some type of naughty substance that's helping him lose all this mass?!

Surely you jest!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 27, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Angle's really starting to scare me with how small he's getting. With all the bragging he did on Stern about being down to his '96 Olympics size, I hope it's natural and healthy.



If he sheds another pound he'll be tha male Michelle McCool.

If you ever board, just watch these old AWA matches on ESPN Classic.

OMG Young Eric Bischoff


----------



## konohakartel (Mar 27, 2009)

i mean EY was involved with the Angle Sting thing a few weeks ago and he doesnt last 3 minutes.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 27, 2009)

John Cena has been bashing the Rock in every interview he's been in regards to to his new movie. Instead of crying like Rock's ex-girlfriend, he issues a challenge.



> WWE star John Cena says he wants to wrestle "The Rock" Dwayne Johnson at WrestleMania 26 for a one-night-only showdown of action stars. Cena says he hasn't issued a formal challenge to Johnson, but he would like to get Johnson in the ring once.
> 
> "I've been trying to wrestle him," Cena told MTV's Josh Horowitz at a Cold Stone Creamery in New York City. "It's not that he won't accept the challenge. He truly has a full plate."
> 
> ...



I hope Rock is done with the business. Ugh.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 27, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> John Cena has been bashing the Rock in every interview he's been in regards to to his new movie. Instead of crying like Rock's ex-girlfriend, he issues a challenge.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope Rock is done with the business. Ugh.



Holy shit dude!! This is epic news!

I USED TO WORK AT A COLD STONE CREAMERY

In other news....Jack Evans and Konnan put an old school ass whooping on Mr. Juvi.....


----------



## konohakartel (Mar 27, 2009)

the juice got creamed


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 27, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> John Cena has been bashing the Rock in every interview he's been in regards to to his new movie. Instead of crying like Rock's ex-girlfriend, he issues a challenge.



Rock vs HEEL Cena

Jesus Christ. There would be godly promos.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 27, 2009)

The Juice Man said:


> Rock vs HEEL Cena
> 
> Jesus Christ. There would be godly promos.



It would. 

Too bad WWE probally won't book it like that if it ever happens.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 27, 2009)

The Juice Man said:


> Rock vs HEEL Cena
> 
> Jesus Christ. There would be godly promos.



WWE is PG now.

Dwayne is Poopy.


----------



## konohakartel (Mar 27, 2009)

damn that was a great Promo...killed it tho with the end ..shoulda kept it serious


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 27, 2009)

konohakartel said:


> damn that was a great Promo...killed it tho with the end ..shoulda kept it serious



Didn't see it.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 27, 2009)

Nikki sure looks good in slow motion!

Did anyone notice HBK looks like hes been hitting the tanning booth with the odd tan lines around his eyes in that promo he did for Wrestlemania 25?


----------



## konohakartel (Mar 27, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Nikki sure looks good in slow motion!
> 
> Did anyone notice HBK looks like hes been hitting the tanning booth with the odd tan lines around his eyes in that promo he did for Wrestlemania 25?



yea i noticed it...the raccoon eyes really show on him and HHH.


its like Taker with the hair dye.

1 week u realize he is a redhead thats goin gray on the edges then next week its pitchblack


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 27, 2009)

I would rather they just put it on a major sports channel for all to see.

Matt was kind of creepy when he kept kissing on that dog. It was almost as bad as that scene in Joe Dirt!


----------



## konohakartel (Mar 27, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I would rather they just put it on a major sports channel for all to see.
> 
> Matt was kind of creepy when he kept kissing on that dog. It was almost as bad as that scene in Joe Dirt!



then it was a succcess...if he creeps u out then he doing the job that he got thrusted into becuase the IWC (which is a fuck load more than 5-10% of all wrestling fans) couldnt help but spoil Christians likely return as Jeffs attacker.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 27, 2009)

That match better play out like its been hyped.

I still believe Maryse is the reason the made halter tops!

Edit: OH SNAP!! Gail Kim!! THERE IS A GOD!!!


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 27, 2009)

I don't know if i want to pay for WM. The build up has been beyond shit and i'm not looking forward to any matches. At the last minute i MIGHT order it just because i have loads of extra cash to shit on and if i'm bored on sunday afternoon and at home i might watch it but really......its nothing special like it used to be, the WM hype(if there is any) isn't telling me to "OMGZ LOOK FAWWARD TO APR 5TH!!!!!!"

WWE never had great writers post attitude era but their writers now are beyond shit.


----------



## konohakartel (Mar 27, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> That match better play out like its been hyped.
> 
> I still believe Maryse is the reason the made halter tops!
> 
> Edit: OH SNAP!! Gail Kim!! THERE IS A GOD!!!



yea Gail debuted 2nite...it was spoiled tho by Mynetwork tv..but no1 noticed


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 27, 2009)

I didn't notice. If they were running promos I didn't see em.


----------



## blodgharm (Mar 27, 2009)

here are 2 pro's violent j and shaggy2dope


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 27, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Meh, I ain't paying for it either way, so I dunno.



I'm sure none of us are, but I thought it'd be interesting to see your guy's opinions on the matter. Another board I post out had responses such as "I'll pay whatever Vince asks for" and it just made me go... *insert facepalm smiley too lazy to find code*


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 27, 2009)

I find it funny when you can see the tan lines from the tiny goggles they wear.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 27, 2009)

blodgharm said:


> here are 2 pro's violent j and shaggy2dope



*pukes*


----------



## blodgharm (Mar 27, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> *pukes*



you dont like them?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 27, 2009)

That usually means he doesn't. He does that when I talk about the Guru of Greatness.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 27, 2009)

blodgharm said:


> you dont like them?



Not at all. Not the music or the wrestling or anything else that involves them.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 27, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> WWE is PG now.
> 
> Dwayne is Poopy.



I can still dream.

I can still see Thuganomics Cena crashing the Rock concert.

That would be epic.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 27, 2009)

I know Rock will get a huge reaction if he returned, but I sometimes wonder if the new audience will react as favorably to him. Then again, it's not like Foley or sadly Austin where he returns so much nobody cares.

God I miss him. Sorry won't watch his movies or Kid's Choice...


----------



## blodgharm (Mar 27, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> I know Rock will get a huge reaction if he returned, but I sometimes wonder if the new audience will react as favorably to him. Then again, it's not like Foley or sadly Austin where he returns so much nobody cares.
> 
> God I miss him. Sorry won't watch his movies or Kid's Choice...



i totally agree with you


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 27, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> I know Rock will get a huge reaction if he returned, but I sometimes wonder if the new audience will react as favorably to him. Then again, it's not like Foley or sadly Austin where he returns so much nobody cares.
> 
> God I miss him. Sorry won't watch his movies or Kid's Choice...



Agreed, like when HBK came back. He'd been on screen so much that is like meh.

ULTIMATE FAIlure. I'm reading the local free paper and htere doing a thing about the local indy fed. The story reads "This is what pro wrestling was before *Jim* McMahon made it into a launching pad for Playboy"

So apparently the former Bears QB has some pro rasslin ties.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 28, 2009)

Stupid media.

Vince doesn't do wrestling.


----------



## konohakartel (Mar 28, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Stupid media.
> 
> Vince doesn't do wrestling.



thats right!!! its entertainment...good kid friendly, home invasion, senior citizen beating, woman beating entertainment!!!!

and y da fuck are those wanna be music artists wanna be wrestlers wanna be hardcore wastes of skin and stings makeup are being mentioned in here????


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 28, 2009)

konohakartel said:


> thats right!!! its entertainment...good kid friendly, home invasion, senior citizen beating, woman beating entertainment!!!!
> 
> and y da fuck are those wanna be music artists wanna be wrestlers wanna be hardcore wastes of skin and stings makeup are being mentioned in here????



Know how you can ICP fails?

Their fed has SHIT in it's name


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 28, 2009)

I dont even know who they are.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 28, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I dont even know who they are.



Thats a good thing bro. Trust me, a REAL good thing.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 28, 2009)

Tonight's ROH Card...

- Kevin Steen vs. Eddie Edwards
- Daizee Haze vs. Sara Del Rey
- Claudio Castagnoli vs. "Sugarfoot" Alex Payne
- ROH World Title Match: Nigel McGuinness © vs. Jay Briscoe

Only one I'm not sold on is Claudio/Sugartits. Hopefully it's at least an entertaining squash.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 28, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Tonight's ROH Card...
> 
> - Kevin Steen vs. Eddie Edwards
> - Daizee Haze vs. Sara Del Rey
> ...



Say Radish, are ROH marks still having that mini Civil War over which Briscoe is the "talent" of the team? I remember people were debating hard over that last time I had a computer.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 28, 2009)

I wonder if I could become a ring announcer.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 28, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Say Radish, are ROH marks still having that mini Civil War over which Briscoe is the "talent" of the team? I remember people were debating hard over that last time I had a computer.



There's no debate. Everyone knows it's Jay.

Especially since Mark keeps killing/injuring himself... 

Course neither of them can pull off a legible promo. :ho


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 28, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> There's no debate. Everyone knows it's Jay.
> 
> Especially since Mark keeps killing/injuring himself...
> 
> Course neither of them can pull off a legible promo. :ho



I think this was before they started doing alot of solo stuff and Mark exposed that he is made of Balsa wood. I remember being on this one forum where it was like a house divided.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 28, 2009)

It was kind of odd to see Christian with all the heels and Mark Henry with all the faces in that tag match.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 28, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> It was kind of odd to see Christian with all the heels and Mark Henry with all the faces in that tag match.



I didn't even notice. I saw all eight of em and changed the channel.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 28, 2009)

All I know is I liked HBK mocking Taker. Of all his goofy mania outfits, this one is pretty good. And of course Gail Kim kicking McCool and Maryse's asses was also good.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 28, 2009)

IGN's top 25 WM matches.

I know nobody cares about internet lists, but I'm posting.

LOL @ WM2000's main event being #2 and neither Bret/Owen, Bret/Austin or Austin/Rock WM17 making it to the top 5...


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow you have to have some pretty weird ass taste to rank WM matches like that. WM2000 was one of the dumbest main events at WM. Edge/Foley & Jericho/HBK were good matches but far from the best o_O.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 28, 2009)

Weird list is fucking weird. A good ten of those matches wouldn't even crack my top 25 WM matches list. And some of those guys commenting on the article are fucking morons especially with comments like this: "You give him crap for being an attitude era guy but have you seen any of the mania's before 9 or 10? They were god awful and worst BORING."

Yeah... right. WM 8 blows any Attitude Era WM(13-17) out of the water aside from 17 and the case can be made for 5 and 7, too. I'd have to ask if the commenter-in-question really did try to sit through WM 15 or the majority of 16's awful card.


----------



## konohakartel (Mar 28, 2009)

idk if its im just apathetic in nature but i have never really been driven to order a PPV. When i was smaller we had illegal cable which included PPVs so it was always meh to me.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah I remember the good old days of cable where it was scrambled, but you still got the audio in.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 28, 2009)

I kinda feel the paying to see an event where most of the matches are kind of bleh is pointless, I mean 50 bucks is a bit much.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 28, 2009)

That's why I go to Hooters to watch PPVs since all I gotta spend money on is the food.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah it is quite expensive. Vince of course naturally raises the price by 5 during these tough economic times. Which you either have to question to applaud.

But yeah if you got a sports bar that carries it, it's a heck of a lot cheaper and it gets ya outta the house.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 28, 2009)

DRINK! You'll have one! The WWE needs a drunken irishman gimmick.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 28, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> That's why I go to Hooters to watch PPVs since all I gotta spend money on is the food.


I'd do that if I had a car.



JarethDallis said:


> DRINK! You'll have one! The WWE needs a drunken irishman gimmick.



We have enough stereotypes I think.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 28, 2009)

Stereotype? THATS THE TRUE IRISH EXPERIENCE SONNY JIM!


----------



## konohakartel (Mar 29, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Stereotype? THATS THE TRUE IRISH EXPERIENCE SONNY JIM!



ah dont mind him lad, he jus a bit ignorant is all boyo.

He dont know what its like to be an Irishmen. When your blood if full of Blarney and Ale!!!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 29, 2009)

Aye! First ye get piss drunk, and then...and then ye fight!


----------



## konohakartel (Mar 29, 2009)

then you dance a jig and sing about how you just kicked their arse!!!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 30, 2009)

Kurt vs. Bret

Jericho vs. Ted Dibiase Sr. 

Ultimo Dragon vs. Rob Van Dam

Mr. Perfect vs. Eddie Guerrero

Owen Hart vs. Ricky Steamboat

Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Shawn Michaels

Naruki Doi vs. Chris Benoit

Masato Yoshino vs. Rey Misterio Jr.(not WWE Rey)

Question not my choices......only agree


My dream matches


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 30, 2009)

All well and good except for those Muscle Outlawz jobbers.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 30, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> All well and good except for those Muscle Outlawz jobbers.



Careful now....

Wouldn't you to trip and fall on my chainsaw now would we?


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 30, 2009)

kurt and bret, i'd love to see that, in fact, i believe kurt is one of the few guys bret said he woulda like to have had a chance to wrestle now...


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 30, 2009)

damn, Kurt Ange vs Bret Hart would be fukken epic


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 30, 2009)

WM is this week and the only reason i may order it is for HBK/Taker. At the last minute i still might pussy out and just find a live stream.

Its not like WWE is worth 50 bucks anymore.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 30, 2009)

The only way RVD makes into any dream match of mine is if it's against a man with a missile launcher. :ho


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 30, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> The only way RVD makes into any dream match of mine is if it's against a man with a missile launcher. :ho



Who's to say Ultimo doesn't have one

I wanna hear your dream matches


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 30, 2009)

I know Christian vs. Punk tops his list...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 30, 2009)

Got to love this build up for Taker Vs. HBK


----------



## T7 Bateman (Mar 30, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Got to love this build up for Taker Vs. HBK



Yea. LOL HBK is really messing with Taker but I still say Taker will win the match

 I really hope Stone Cold gets to do something at Wrestlemania besides getting into the Hall of Fame.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 30, 2009)

I would like for HBK to end the streak, cause both have respective streaks, Taker has never beaten HBK.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Mar 30, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I would like for HBK to end the streak, cause both have respective streaks, Taker has never beaten HBK.



I want Taker to keep the streak. I love HBK but man the fact that no one has ever beaten Taker on the big stage that is Wrestlemania is awesome.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 30, 2009)

It'll be better than if Ted DiBiase Jr. does it. I mean, it would be disheartening to the fans if someone so young did it.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Mar 30, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> It'll be better than if Ted DiBiase Jr. does it. I mean, it would be disheartening to the fans if someone so young did it.



LOL. So true but I think Taker has some years left in him. Let him lose the streak when he is getting close to leaving.

LOL at Randy. Vince and co are bad.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 30, 2009)

Damn it just had to end right there didn't it?


----------



## Starrk (Mar 30, 2009)

Yep, it did.

The build-up to this match next Sunday is incredible. Randy and HHH better have one hell of a match after setting the bar so high.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 30, 2009)

Yep. Im kinda wanting to see how the the tag unification goes, Im hoping Miz and Morrison win, but chances are no.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 30, 2009)

So by prePPV logic, Mysterio will win Ortoin will win, Kane will lose


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 30, 2009)

Huh. I wanted to see the end of that fight.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 30, 2009)

Of course Kane will lose, word has it he prefers to job to help other talent.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 30, 2009)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> Huh. I wanted to see the end of that fight.



Same here.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Mar 30, 2009)

Man I can't believe we didn't get to see the end. That HHH and Orton fight is one I am really looking forward too.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 30, 2009)

I haven't been this pumped since Stone Cold came back, or when he was inducted into the Hall of Fame. HHH is zee new Stone Cold methinks.


----------



## Starrk (Mar 30, 2009)

Triple H sure has jumped.

Does plunging the depths of the owner's daughter have anything to do with it?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 30, 2009)

He gets bonus points for that


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 30, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> It'll be better than if Ted DiBiase Jr. does it. I mean, it would be disheartening to the fans if someone so young did it.



If HBK wins, I will be pissed. There is no logic in letting one of the most over men in history end the Streak. Seriously. WOuld you think of him any differently win or lose? No. 

It has to be a youngster like Ted to end it, if someone ends it all. Otherwise, WWE has spent close to 20 years building something only to let it turn to shit. I mean come on folks, HBK winning? Stupid. The man retired Ric Flair, the Greatest of All Time, and got NO rub from it. How would ruining Taker's Streak be any better? I'd rage if Taker had his one unique feat ruined by someone that benefit.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 30, 2009)

Okay give me one good reason for Ted other than his father introduced the Taker.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 30, 2009)

What's this about Ted Jr.?


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 30, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Okay give me one good reason for Ted other than his father introduced the Taker.



I suppose the higher ups are, well high on him.

He really hasn't shown me anything that tells me he's anything special. If he wasn't named DiBiase no one would notice him. What's worse is there's people who think he'll surpass his father. LOL WUT?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 30, 2009)

People tend to think Ted should be the one to end the streak since Ted DeBiase sr. Introduced him. With that logic Ted Jr. should be the one to end 3:16 seeing as Ted Sr. Brought him in as the ringmaster.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 30, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> People tend to think Ted should be the one to end the streak since Ted DeBiase sr. Introduced him. With that logic Ted Jr. should be the one to end 3:16 seeing as Ted Sr. Brought him in as the ringmaster.



Let me put it this way, hell naw, aye?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 30, 2009)

Exactly my point. I don't mind if the streak is ended by someone younger but it shouldn't have to be someone who is second or third generation.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 30, 2009)

Someone deserving of it should be able to end the streak, and it's not HBK nor Ted Jr.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 30, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Okay give me one good reason for Ted other than his father introduced the Taker.



OK

1) Talented Enough

2) Got the look

3) As Rad said, The higher ups love him.

4)There already grooming him to be a Main Eventer and he would gain something from the win.

Now, name me one good reason why Michaels should do it other than the bland "He's HBK" or "He's a Legend" bullshit.

EDIT: THe fact that Ted Jr. is 2nd Gen has nothing to do with it. It just so happens that 2nd Gen-ers are the young talent in the company nowadays.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 30, 2009)

I see the streak ending as a way of ending the era, if Taker was beaten by someone who is also the  last of their generation. Its like a metaphor, saying that all things must come to an end.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 30, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I see the streak ending as a way of ending the era, if Taker was beaten by someone who is also the  last of their generation. Its like a metaphor, saying that all things must come to an end.



But Taker and HBK are the same generation. THat makes no sense. If someone is to end it, it should either be someone who's close to Taker's character(Kane is obvious, but he's too buried by now) or someone from this generation, as a passing of the torch type thing.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 30, 2009)

Orton could have finally "killed" a legend with it.

Giving it to someone like Ted in hopes of making them a huge star is an incredible risk. It could flop and there's damn 20 years down the drain...

Cena should be the only one considered at this point. Sure he doesn't need it, but if you ever needed a case of a heel turn besides "omg sick of the fans~!" then there you go. This could be his Bash at the Beach moment. Cena wouldn't be the "cool heel" for ending the streak. He'd be a real heel. The creepy crawly feeling underneath your skin feeling. Doctor Doom hair on the back of your neck. Ya know, a bad guy... not someone nerds live vicariously though because they wanna be the arrogant jerk...

[/fantasy booking]


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 30, 2009)

Yes but we would need a new force of evil, and even when Boogie was here, there was no way it would be him. Maybe if the WWE had done right with Kevin Thorne he would of been the new evil.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 31, 2009)

Huh, Imagine if the Undertaker had this song for a theme intro.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 31, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Orton could have finally "killed" a legend with it.
> 
> Giving it to someone like Ted in hopes of making them a huge star is an incredible risk. It could flop and there's damn 20 years down the drain...
> 
> ...


Cena would be




JarethDallis said:


> Yes but we would need a new force of evil, and even when Boogie was here, there was no way it would be him. Maybe if the WWE had done right with Kevin Thorne he would of been the new evil.


 I don't get why people think this. E was fine when Taker went on hiatus and then the years that insued when he came back ABA. In fact, I'll even go out on a limb and say he was better then. At least he did things that were creative as opposed to Him making random cryptic PPV references and doing the same crap that lead to the ABA gimmick change in the first place.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 31, 2009)

I just personally like the force of pure evil he represents.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 31, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Yes but we would need a new force of evil, and even when Boogie was here, there was no way it would be him. Maybe if the WWE had done right with Kevin Thorne he would of been the new evil.


The vamp gimmick had soooo much potential. Still wondering why Mike knox still has a job


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 31, 2009)

Thats an easy answer Hellion, he fits the MO of what Vinnie likes, big and strong.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 31, 2009)

Vampires? Then bring back Gangrel.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 31, 2009)

Hellion said:


> The vamp gimmick had soooo much potential. Still wondering why Mike knox still has a job


Because he's one of the best big men the E has had in recent years. He actually can do stuff as opposed to, the Snitsky's and such of the world.



Miyamoto Musashi said:


> Vampires? Then bring back Gangrel.



NO!!! He needs to keep his fat ass away from my TV!!

It's funny, when I talke to people who haven't watch in years, they always ask "What happened to that fat ass that was with Edge and Christian?"


----------



## Hellion (Mar 31, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Thats an easy answer Hellion, he fits the MO of what Vinnie likes, big and strong.



And with the vocabulary that consists of mean looks and grunts.  How long did he "feud" with Rey last, just for it to go nowhere


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 31, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> NO!!! He needs to keep his fat ass away from my TV!!
> 
> It's funny, when I talke to people who haven't watch in years, they always ask "What happened to that fat ass that was with Edge and Christian?"



I lulled inside of my chest. Although he was a better "Vamp" than Kevin in my opinion.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 31, 2009)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> I lulled inside of my chest. Although he was a better "Vamp" than Kevin in my opinion.



The bloodbaths did rule.  There was a smackdown game were you would randomly get one throughout the seasons


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 31, 2009)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> I lulled inside of my chest. Although he was a better "Vamp" than Kevin in my opinion.



Both got a raw deal to me. Gangrel went from the star to the vehicle for E and C, and Thorn just got forgotten after Ariel left(which was stupid, just cause she didn't fit Vince;s norm

But Gangrel was a good worker, just don't know how long he would've stayed over with the same gimmick.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 31, 2009)

Hellion said:


> The bloodbaths did rule.  There was a smackdown game were you would randomly get one throughout the seasons



I miss those days. Makes me wish that I could reset the clocks just to go back and watch them all over again. Especially the Undertaker/Mankind Boiler Room Match.



			
				Chaos Ghost said:
			
		

> Both got a raw deal to me. Gangrel went from the star to the vehicle for E and C, and Thorn just got forgotten after Ariel left(which was stupid, just cause she didn't fit Vince;s norm
> 
> But Gangrel was a good worker, just don't know how long he would've stayed over with the same gimmick.



That and I heard that he's married to Luna, you know, the chick from The Oddities.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks guys.

Now I'm gonna have Edge yelling "IT"S TIME FOR A BLOOD BATH!!!11!" stuck in my head all night.

EDIT: Yeah he is. Very unnerving to me.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 31, 2009)

I was a bad son of a bitch, and I still am. /3:16

I'm going to be reeling over on Saturday night, and not in a bad way.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 31, 2009)

The one problem I can see is he was named for the Barbaric clan in VTM. The Gangrel are specialists in transforming into animals, and they had him drinking from a chalice like a Ventrue or heaven forbid a Toreador.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 31, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Both got a raw deal to me. Gangrel went from the star to the vehicle for E and C, and Thorn just got forgotten after Ariel left(which was stupid, just cause she didn't fit Vince;s norm
> 
> But Gangrel was a good worker, just don't know how long he would've stayed over with the same gimmick.



That's the thing, eventually you have to make the gimmick your own and help it evolve.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Mar 31, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> That's why I go to Hooters to watch PPVs since all I gotta spend money on is the food.



yeah thats what I do too. I go to hooters to see ppv's. also wrestlemania is this weekend. finally.


----------



## konohakartel (Mar 31, 2009)

i was watching Brood videos earlier...damn they were pretty badass..


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 31, 2009)

Seems Taz (not Taz*z* ) decided to not resign with WWE and his last broadcast will be Friday, although he offered to work Mania should they need him.

Announcer shuffle time...

JR back to Raw it would seem... *rolls eyes*


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Mar 31, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Seems Taz (not Taz*z* ) decided to not resign with WWE and his last broadcast will be Friday, although he offered to work Mania should they need him.
> 
> Announcer shuffle time...
> 
> JR back to Raw it would seem... *rolls eyes*



I remember they were afraid of this a bit back when Tazz(it makes no difference, it's just a Z man) was on ECW with Styles. Perhaps his planned replacement Brad Armstrong will get the spot?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 31, 2009)

That was a waste of an ecw, two matches and the rest of it was promos for wrestlemania.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeah I read the spoilers last night.

Did the Diva match main event like it said?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 31, 2009)

Bella vs. Bella? Nikki won using tactics of the most dominant tag team of the twenty first century.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 1, 2009)

I watched ECW for 10 mins and the whole time was just ads and i saw how the main event was going to be the bella twins and i just turned on SF4. Fuck that shit, Smackdown will probably suck ass too as usual. For waiting a week for some actual wrestling matches Wrestlemania better have at least ONE near 5 star match or.....well i've already stopped ordering their ppvs so i don't know what i'd do.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 1, 2009)

Seeing as my friend wants to do production vids for the E when he graduates, I've come to appreciate the quality vids they do, HBK/Taker one last night being a prime example.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 1, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Who's to say Ultimo doesn't have one


And people call me* an evil bastard... 



> I wanna hear your dream matches


Ask and ye shall receive!

Steve Austin vs. Bret Hart: Yeah, yeah... they've already had this match before, but we never got the proper blow-off due all the shit surrounding Montreal and Goldberg fucking Bret's head up with that kick, so I still wanna see it! 

Ricky "the Dragon" Steamboat vs. Eddy Guerrero: My favorite wrestler of all-time vs. my favorite rudo of all-time. 

John Cena vs. '92 Big Van Vader: It's really scary how good Cena's gotten since '05 and he's quite possibly the best guy on the current roster and gets the best out of any of the super-heavys. As for Vader, if you've seen any of the Sting/Vader matches from '92-94, then you know how good they were, how awesome Vader was back then, and that Cena is a much better version of that Sting.

'92 Sting vs. Randy Orton: This Sting can work with wonders deliberate, sadistic heels as shown by the Cactus Jack feud, so why not put him up against the best heel going today in Orton?

Undertaker vs. Giant Baba: Yeah, this is a weird match, but I've always pictured it happening in-front of a Japanese crowd as more of a spectacle match instead of an "OMG WORKRATZ!1!!!1!!" match. I just love how the Japanese react to totally out there gimmicks and I think Taker could be good for some amusing reactions.

The Midnight Express(Lane-Eaton w/Corny) vs. The Hardy Boys: The Express made their careers out of great matches with pretty-boy tag teams and a team willing to bump like the Hardys would be perfect for them.

'89-91 Steiner Bros. vs. The Midnight Rockers: Well, I guess Preachy McTrannyFace was going to pop up somewhere on here, so it might as well be during a time when I actually liked him and up against a team that will beat his face in. :ho

'89 Brian Pillman vs heel AJ Styles: '89 Pillman was fucking fantastic and AJ's last heel run was damn good.

'94-95 Misawa vs. '87 Barry Windham: If you've never seen Battle for the Belts 2 Flair/Windham, then you haven't seen Barry looking like he was the best wrestler on Earth at the time. Misawa's one of the few Japanese wrestlers from the head-dropping period that didn't need to rely on that nonsense to have a great match and I think these two would have one hell of a fucking match.

'83 Dynamite Kid vs. Bryan Danielson: Do I really need to say anything else?

'90 Stan Hansen vs. C.M. Punk: Lariat kills Punk dead. 


Wow, I put more thought into this than I originally thought I did...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 1, 2009)

Austin vs Hogan =


----------



## standing (Apr 1, 2009)

How about SD


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 1, 2009)

Austin and Hart did have a blow off. Plus they had 2 amazing matches. Don't really know what else you could want


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 1, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> And people call me* an evil bastard...
> 
> 
> Ask and ye shall receive!
> ...



I'm sorry, I couldn't read the rest of your post because the epic of Steamboat/Guerrero made my mind explode.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm seriously about to blow the fuck up this saturday.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 1, 2009)

Bret Hart vs Hulk Hogan: Passing of the torch we never got.

Shawn Micahels vs Bret Hart:  The traditional match in their primes that we never got.

Chris Benoit vs Bryan Danielson: Technical rough housing.

Ric Flair (w/ Four Horsemen) vs Kenta Kobashi: Ultimate good guy vs Ultimate baddy 

Rey Mystero JR (WCW) vs El Mistico: High Flying brilliance.

Ultimo Dragon vs Dynamite Kid: Need I say more?

Ricky Steamboat vs HBK: Think HBK vs Jerrat but 100x better.

Andre The Giant (prime) vs The Undertaker: The beastiest match. 

Undertaker vs Sting in a HIAC (90s): Sting was booked to perfection (up intill Starrcade). Both guys were dark, both guys were booked strong as hell. But what would happen if they had fought?

Dos Caras vs Dean Malenko: Greatest submission wrestling ever...

RVD vs AJ Styles: Too many crazy moves O_O

Lou Thesz vs Kurt Angle 2/3 pure wrestling match: Yup

Terry Funk vs John Cena: Cena is pretty much superman. But if he's fighting Funk, he's gonna have to bring out the killa in him.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey gaiz......what the hell ever happened to Perry Saturn?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 1, 2009)

...Life, and possibly Terri Runnels.


----------



## konohakartel (Apr 1, 2009)

no one knows....seriously.

no one knows where the hell he is.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 1, 2009)

Austin in the HOF. I probably won't see Wrestlemania but I wanna see this.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 1, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Austin and Hart did have a blow off. Plus they had 2 amazing matches. Don't really know what else you could want


That wasn't a blow-off. 

It shoulda happened at WM 14, DAMMIT!


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 1, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Hey gaiz......what the hell ever happened to Perry Saturn?



Left the country or changed his identify, or most likely both.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 1, 2009)

ECW was shit this week. At least part of Smackdown will be live this week.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 1, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> Austin in the HOF. I probably won't see Wrestlemania but I wanna see this.



I have links if you do want to watch Wrestlemania.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 1, 2009)

I always go to Justin.tv 

They have the best streams.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 1, 2009)

Yo bring back that Perfect Cell Avatar. I dont wanna see nonna dat bleach jibba jabber


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 1, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Yo bring back that Perfect Cell Avatar. I dont wanna see nonna dat bleach jibba jabber



Agreed 

THough I lack the ability to talk, since folks have been hating on my SpeedMuscle sig since day one


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 1, 2009)

Why the hell isn't SoS on the main roster? the man is made of Irish Springs and win. Seeing him squash Ricky Ortiz made me happier than wrestlng has in a long time.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 1, 2009)

I cant believe they're doing a pregnant Vickie angle. That is a bit much.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 1, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I cant believe they're doing a pregnant Vickie angle. That is a bit much.



Kepe reading dude. It was an APril Fools Gag.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 1, 2009)

I havent been able to read that far. I got kicked off the modem. Thank god it was a joke at least. The very thought of someone doing the do with her is a bit cringe worthy.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 1, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I havent been able to read that far. I got kicked off the modem. Thank god it was a joke at least. The very thought of someone doing the do with her is a bit cringe worthy.



Yeah, its spose to be a gag by Cena to throw them off their game and shit


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 1, 2009)

Ah, well those are some ugly kids.

Im still furious over ECW last night, and there is talk that Stryker is gonna be moved to SD! I DONT WANT THIS! Stryker is part of ECW's win! Him and his random pop culture references!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 1, 2009)

If not him, then Brad Armstrong or JBL will take Tazz's place.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 1, 2009)

JBL would be good on Smackdown since its rumored he's retiring. I just want Stryker on ECW. Its great when he turns what Todd says into Todd Grisham being into men. "Hah! You called a man sexy!"


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 1, 2009)

Shame we won't get Striker at Mania.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 1, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Shame we won't get Striker at Manias.



Well he might do some work on MITB. And if TAzz don't work Mania, maybe he works with JR on the SD matches


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 1, 2009)

Well they apparently announced that JR/Cole/King will be calling Mania. I assume for the whole show. Hopefully they somehow pencil Striker in for MITB for the ECW guys...

Also remember I told you guys about CZW getting on G4?

Guess when they debut?

Seriously guess.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 1, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Well they apparently announced that JR/Cole/King will be calling Mania. I assume for the whole show. Hopefully they somehow pencil Striker in for MITB for the ECW guys...
> 
> Also remember I told you guys about CZW getting on G4?
> 
> ...



Sunday afternoon?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 1, 2009)

Nine In The Afternoon....when your eyes are the size of the moon?

Panic At The Disco


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 1, 2009)

Maybe next year ecw will have a title defense at Mania.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 1, 2009)

I hope Bourne and Swag at least get the dark match


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 1, 2009)

Those two make for a good feud to come, given how Bourne took Swagger down before he pinned Kidd.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 1, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I'm sorry, I couldn't read the rest of your post because the epic of Steamboat/Guerrero made my mind explode.


See, I knew you'd like that one in particular. :ho


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 2, 2009)

CZW starts on April 14th. Im guessing they will run opposite of ECW.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 2, 2009)

Wrestlemania 25 is almost here 

I can feel it!!!


----------



## Broleta (Apr 2, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Shame we won't get Striker at Mania.



Pretty sure him an Grisham will call the Tag Title match and the MITB match. They were voted the best commentating team by WWE remember.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Apr 2, 2009)

waiting for wrestlemania on sunday. I hope the matches will be good. I'll be happy either way though lol.


----------



## Dr Faust (Apr 2, 2009)

I thought JBL was a good color commentator for SD. Sure, he was partnered with that tool Cole, but he was still good. Bring back JBL to the commentary table.


----------



## konohakartel (Apr 2, 2009)

at least they acknowledge that Cole is a tool..just watch top rope theater.


----------



## Broleta (Apr 2, 2009)

Aurgh I hate Cole. Fucker makes me faceplam so fucking much in 2 hours.

DOUBLE YOU DOUBLE YOU EE UNIVERSE DOUBLE YOU DOUBLE YOU EE UNIVERSE DOUBLE YOU DOUBLE YOU EE UNIVERSE DOUBLE YOU DOUBLE YOU EE UNIVERSE DOUBLE YOU DOUBLE YOU EE UNIVERSE DOUBLE YOU DOUBLE YOU EE UNIVERSE DOUBLE YOU DOUBLE YOU EE UNIVERSE DOUBLE YOU DOUBLE YOU EE UNIVERSE DOUBLE YOU DOUBLE YOU EE UNIVERSE DOUBLE YOU DOUBLE YOU EE UNIVERSE DOUBLE YOU DOUBLE YOU EE UNIVERSE DOUBLE YOU DOUBLE YOU EE UNIVERSE DOUBLE YOU DOUBLE YOU EE UNIVERSE DOUBLE YOU DOUBLE YOU EE UNIVERSE DOUBLE YOU DOUBLE YOU EE UNIVERSE DOUBLE YOU DOUBLE YOU EE UNIVERSE DOUBLE YOU DOUBLE YOU EE UNIVERSE DOUBLE YOU DOUBLE YOU EE UNIVERSE DOUBLE YOU DOUBLE YOU EE UNIVERSE DOUBLE YOU DOUBLE YOU EE UNIVERSE DOUBLE YOU DOUBLE YOU EE UNIVERSE DOUBLE YOU DOUBLE YOU EE UNIVERSE DOUBLE YOU DOUBLE YOU EE UNIVERSE DOUBLE YOU DOUBLE YOU EE UNIVERSE DOUBLE YOU DOUBLE YOU EE UNIVERSE DOUBLE YOU DOUBLE YOU EE UNIVERSE DOUBLE YOU DOUBLE YOU EE UNIVERSE DOUBLE YOU DOUBLE YOU EE UNIVERSE DOUBLE YOU DOUBLE YOU EE UNIVERSE DOUBLE YOU DOUBLE YOU EE UNIVERSE DOUBLE YOU DOUBLE YOU EE UNIVERSE DOUBLE YOU DOUBLE YOU EE UNIVERSE DOUBLE YOU DOUBLE YOU EE UNIVERSE DOUBLE YOU DOUBLE YOU EE UNIVERSE


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 2, 2009)

I can't stand most of the WWE announcers. I like Striker, but that's it. And JBL... I don't see what the IWC loves in his stuff.


----------



## Broleta (Apr 2, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> I can't stand most of the WWE announcers. I like Striker, but that's it. And JBL... I don't see what the IWC loves in his stuff.



THE LIGHTS ARE ON BRIGHT
THE LIGHTS ARE ON BRIGHT
THE LIGHTS ARE ON BRIGHT
THE LIGHTS ARE ON BRIGHT
THE LIGHTS ARE ON BRIGHT
DRIVE IT LIKE YA STOLE IT
THE LIGHTS ARE ON BRIGHT
THE LIGHTS ARE ON BRIGHT
THE LIGHTS ARE ON BRIGHT
THE LIGHTS ARE ON BRIGHT


----------



## konohakartel (Apr 2, 2009)

u kno wats funny?? Foley said on TNA that no one is talking about that other wrestling show in April..that theyre all talking about Lockdown...

God that couldnt be more wrong.


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 2, 2009)

He would be right if people were talking about Lockdown.

Or maybe "other" meant ROH...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 2, 2009)

People keep talking like Tazz will go to TNA. If he does hopefully it will be as an announcer to replace fat ass.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 3, 2009)

lol TNA was funny tonight. Joe has poor taste in women though. I wouldn't hit Sharmell  even with a steel pipe on my dick.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 3, 2009)

Foley was such an idiot to talk about dropping an elbow from the top of the cage when he can't even take a bump properly. All in all, that wasn't a bad episode of Impact, though. Coulda done without the Abyss segment where Stevie beats his ass for using weapons again and he squeals like a lil girl. 

Daffney FINALLY dropping the Governor gimmick was much-needed, but the shit she was wearing during her Dr. Stevie segment was .


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 3, 2009)

Dr Faust said:


> I thought JBL was a good color commentator for SD. Sure, he was partnered with that tool Cole, but he was still good. Bring back JBL to the commentary table.


JBL needs to either be a GM type guy or out of WWE completely. I couldn't stand him as a color guy


RadishMan said:


> I can't stand most of the WWE announcers. I like Striker, but that's it. And JBL... I don't see what the IWC loves in his stuff.


Me either. He just came out there and yelled and failed to put the match over because he always somehow had to work himself into it. 
Yeah John, we should respect Taker more because he beat you. Sure. Thanks for that. 


Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> lol TNA was funny tonight. Joe has poor taste in women though. I wouldn't hit Sharmell  even with a steel pipe on my dick.


I would. Sharmell looks freakier than hell.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 3, 2009)

OK bitches and hoes, found a joke thread on WF so I figured I'd post the better ones heree

BTW, I take credit for none of these.

1)How many John Cena fans does it take to change a lightbulb?

None. They just get their parents to do it.

2)How many IWC members does it take to change a lightbulb?

Two. One to change it, and another to complain that it's not like the lightbulbs from the Attitude Era

3)You watch too much wrestling when:

On your resume you write "I'm the best there is, the best there was, and the best there ever will be" 

You begin to shake someone's hand in public, but then hesistate to look for the crowd's response 

You do heel turns on your best friends for no reason 

Instead of reading a bedtime story to your kids, you put them in a sleeper.


*Spoiler*: __ 



4)Braden Walker




5)What do you call any HHH match?
A Buried Alive Match! 

6)Why is unemployment so high in the US?
Because Nunzio and Funaki do all the jobs.

7)How many Vince McMahons does it take to screw in a lightbulb?
None. Lightbulb screwed lightbulb:rofl

8)Why was Ultimate Warrior fired from the pet shop?
He couldn?t sell Pedigree.

9)When Dolph Ziggler introduced himself to Vince McMahon, who did Vince introduce Dolph to? The nearest shovel 

10)Why was Kenny Dykstra frustrated with the fence?
A. Because he couldn't get over

11)Why does Vickie save 100's on her electric bill
A. Because she get's loads of cheap heat

12)whats the difference between cena and a matchbox?
- one carries matches

13)Q. Why was shelton benjamin crying on the swings?
A. Cos no-one would give him the big push he wanted


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 3, 2009)

Every time I heard Joe's finisher I think of Kinnukuman/Ultimate Muscle. 

Love the joke about IWC fans. Sure the attitude era was great, but it wasn't THAT great.

JBL FOR SMACKDOWN GM!! He would be a better heel GM than Ickie Vickie for sure! Cause he would be likely to arrange things in means of what will make him money!


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 4, 2009)

god bless jokes.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 4, 2009)

You could turn that IWC joke into a ECW joke.

How many ECW fans does it take to change a light bulb?
One to screw in the bulb another to complain that the light bulb isnt extreme anymore


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 4, 2009)

Why couldn't Jeff Hardy re-heat his food
A. Cos his mic skills are terrible

Why was HHH made at Stephanie after sleeping with her?
A. She screamed "Ooohhhhhh Yeahhhhhh"

If 99 bottles of beer are on the wall then you know your not hanging out with Scott Hall

Which WWE superstar really enjoys Japanese comics?
Youmanga 

How many Hulk Hogans does it take to change a light bulb?
Hulk Hogan doesn't do jobs, brother!


----------



## Jimin (Apr 4, 2009)

Austin 3:16 in the HOF tonight! YAY!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 4, 2009)

You know you watch too much wrestling when...
You try to give someone sweet chin music for annoying you.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 4, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> Austin 3:16 in the HOF tonight! YAY!



Fuckin sweet set.

Say what you want about the attitude era. Compared to this era it makes the attitude era look like the fuckin golden era from the late 80's early 90's.


----------



## Broleta (Apr 4, 2009)

Wow what the hell happened to Smackdown this week? Shit sucked! I'd have thought they'd want to go into Mania with a strong show not a recap.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 4, 2009)

Broleta said:


> Wow what the hell happened to Smackdown this week? Shit sucked! I'd have thought they'd want to go into Mania with a strong show not a recap.



I guess they're trying to avoid injuries before mania as much as possible.

This mania better own considering all the half-assed RAW and Smackdowns we've been getting lead up to it. I don't want to turn into a typical IWC WWE basher.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 4, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Fuckin sweet set.
> 
> Say what you want about the attitude era. Compared to this era it makes the attitude era look like the fuckin golden era from the late 80's early 90's.



Depends on what you mean. There are things that the WWE has now that are much better than any other Era of wrestling and vice versa. I don't see how someone can say 1 Era was better than the other, if wrestling never evolved it would die.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 4, 2009)

Attitude was probably one of the worst eras of actual wrestling ever. '97, '00, and '01 were great years for the in-ring product, but '98-99 were just really, really awful.


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 4, 2009)

The wrestling is clearly better now then it ever was during the Attitude Era. But of course there are people who don't watch wrestling for the wrestling. I prefer the Attitude Era because it brought the true essence of "male soap opera" together. It was Must-See TV. Haven't watched WWE TV in about 6 months and it's like I haven't missed a beat if I watch Mania. During the Attitude Era, knowing the PPV was coming up... I felt like I was missing out if I didn't order it. Yeah sure it was Russoified Jerry Springer trash, but it felt fun.

Hopefully HBK/Taker hits the trackers before I wake up on Monday!


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 4, 2009)

You also have to take into consideration you were younger during the attitude era >:/.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 4, 2009)

Just. Fucking. Read. It.

God, I love the Playaz.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 4, 2009)

Does anyone know which event Austin had his glass shattering entrance?


----------



## konohakartel (Apr 4, 2009)

jus saw the HoF. Not as fun as i thought it would be. Plus the connection sucked. It was really short this year..everything seemed rushed. Lot of those guys were great ont he mic but they were forced to keep it short..plus the inductions sucked..no JBL-esque stories. 

Now that was a good HoF. JBL shouldve been inducting someone.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 4, 2009)

I will have to avoid wrestling sites for the next couple of days, since I will have to wait todownload watch wrestlemaina monday 

and KL I thing it was WM 13 that first had the shattered glass


----------



## Jimin (Apr 4, 2009)

Its almost here!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 5, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> You also have to take into consideration you were younger during the attitude era >:/.


True. Easy to love wrestling when your like 12 and all the wrestlers are doing "naughty things" like flipping the bird and telling people to suck it.

Imma watch the hour long HOF show for lulz, then I'll DL the entire version later. Damn, won't be able to watch Mania live,  will have to catch the airing directly after the live one.


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 5, 2009)

Well as long as you don't see spoilers/results, watching it a week later is like live.

If you read the recaps it's like a review, otherwise it's like seeing it for the first time.


----------



## Legend (Apr 5, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> Does anyone know which event Austin had his glass shattering entrance?


Here ya go:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bz_AqTarveE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 5, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Well as long as you don't see spoilers/results, watching it a week later is like live.
> 
> If you read the recaps it's like a review, otherwise it's like seeing it for the first time.



They still do back to back airings right?

Oh no! I just realized that Ricky Steamboat's theme isn't _exactly_ like Ultimo Dragon's

No I gotta DL this version


----------



## Jimin (Apr 5, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5motaDcye4[/YOUTUBE]

Thanks Steve.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 5, 2009)

I announce now that if Morrison and Miz win their match I will dress my gaia avatar like Morrison for a month. Though that aint a challenge. I got the items to pull it off.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 5, 2009)

You Watch WAY TOO MUCH Wrestling When.......

On a job application, you state your residence as "parts unknown"

* You get fired from work then show up the next day wearing a mask.

What did Kevin Nash say when he crashed his ATV?

Arrgh, my quad!

Why can't Chris Benoit go to the gas station?

Because he always carries matches

What did Michael Cole say when being raped by HEIDENREICH?
not THIS way! not THIS way!

Why was Hornswoggle having such bad luck?

BECAUSE HE WALKED UNDER A BLACK CAT 

And a 

Special HOF joke

Q- What do you tell Debra with 2 black eyes?


*Spoiler*: __ 



A- Nothing, Stone Cold has already told her twice.






EDIT: God, I hate when these HOF inductions overrate guys like they're doing for Austin now


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 5, 2009)

I dunno if its overrating him.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 5, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I dunno if its overrating him.



It is. I mean, I know you gotta put the guy over on his big night, but people in the industry saying he "innovated" and "revolutionized" the business frustrates me. It's not like he did so much on his own. Hell, the only reason he was so successful was because the took the cuffs off and let him cuss and flip folks off and drink in the ring(which to his credit he worked to perfection) But was that more his being "innovative" or more the business evolving?


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 5, 2009)

Austin puts over Cena.

I never wanna hear anyone accuse him of never putting anyone over again. Case closed!

You ever seen a WWE produced DVD Chaos? EVERYONE IS THE GOAT~!!!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 5, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Austin puts over Cena.
> 
> I never wanna hear anyone accuse him of never putting anyone over again. Case closed!
> 
> You ever seen a WWE produced DVD Chaos? EVERYONE IS THE GOAT~!!!



Who accused him of not putting people over?

And yes I have, which is why I don't watch them unless they have rare matches or it's a story I'm not too familar with


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 5, 2009)

I mostly only look at the DVDs for the matches and not the CLIQUE BUSINESS spin. When are the Savage/Best of 90's DVDs coming out? 

I'm not sure if anyone on this site accused him, but that was my default "post on all wrestling forums" reply.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 5, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> I mostly only look at the DVDs for the matches and not the CLIQUE BUSINESS spin. When are the Savage/Best of 90's DVDs coming out?
> 
> I'm not sure if anyone on this site accused him, but that was my default "post on all wrestling forums" reply.



Savage DVD is spose to be soon, 90s, I dunno about.


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 5, 2009)

This year's HOF... BEST. IN. THE. WORLD. (not Ms. HBK's tits)


----------



## Dr Faust (Apr 5, 2009)

I actually booked WM. I cant wait for the Shawn Micheals/Undertaker match. Been pumping myself for it by watching previous Micheals WM matches. Man, the Ironman match he had with Bret Hart. Honestly. Seriously.


----------



## Rivayir (Apr 5, 2009)

As long as Christian wins the MitB match, WM 25 is saved for me.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 5, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> It is. I mean, I know you gotta put the guy over on his big night, but people in the industry saying he "innovated" and "revolutionized" the business frustrates me. It's not like he did so much on his own. Hell, the only reason he was so successful was because the took the cuffs off and let him cuss and flip folks off and drink in the ring(which to his credit he worked to perfection) *But was that more his being "innovative" or more the business evolving?*



Can't have one with out the other. They didn't overrated Austin at all.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 5, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I announce now that if Morrison and Miz win their match I will dress my gaia avatar like Morrison for a month. Though that aint a challenge. I got the items to pull it off.



no love for the Miz?


----------



## Hellion (Apr 5, 2009)

Dammit I broke down and ordered WM25


----------



## Dr Faust (Apr 5, 2009)

Wrestle-fucking-mania.


*Spoiler*: _Here come the results_ 





Up to the minute updates. If my feed is live, that is. I'm not sure. I live on the other side of the world. It should be. I did pay for it.

Match 1

First up, MITB. 

Finlay vs *Punk (w)* vs Christian vs Kane vs Henry vs MVP vs Benjamin 

Commentated by JR, The King and Cole.

Notes: Punk? Again? Jesus. Good showing by Benjamin. But thats usually the case. Giant, 12 foot plus swanton. Decent match.

Intermission

Performance from Kid Rock.

Ugh. I hate Kid Rock. With a passion.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 5, 2009)

Wrestlemania openings are always


----------



## Hellion (Apr 5, 2009)

That sequence was awesome and lolsome


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 5, 2009)

Wrestling is fake, ya know.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 5, 2009)

wait.... WHAT!!!!! 

Lillian has her Hoochie wear on 

Steamboat was the best Legend.. Snuka was the worst 

The Hardy's better deliver 
So far they haven't
The ending made up for a subpar match

JBLvsRey so it is time for a break


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Apr 5, 2009)

21 seconds


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 5, 2009)

Only saw tail end of Hardy's and all of JBL Rey. Its sad that I missed so much in so little time.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 5, 2009)

I liked Rey's Joker attire, that's about the only good from that match


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 5, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Can't have one with out the other. They didn't overrated Austin at all.



I feel they did. It's like calling the player a legend because of the plays the coach calls.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 5, 2009)

This match is living up to the Hype 

HOLY $#!+ !!!

This is classic wrestling storytelling

FANBOY SQUEEL

!!!!!!ONE1111!!!!


MY heart just stopped

Great fucking match by HBK and The Undertaker.  This should have closed the show.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Apr 5, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The championship matches aren't gonna touch the Taker-Michaels match.

That was one of the best matches I've seen in a decade.

Taker is 17-0, but Michaels made him pay and pay dearly for it.

Mad respect for both competitors - even at their age, they can still outperform anybody else in the profession. Unbelievable.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 5, 2009)

Ejaculation Storm said:


> The championship matches aren't gonna touch the Taker-Michaels match.
> 
> That was one of the best matches I've seen in a decade.
> 
> ...



That is the saddest part Newer wrestlers are bad story tellers, with RKO being the exception.  They told a great story, and it had me on the edge of my seat. I mean UT pulled out every move he had, it was nostalgic and awesome


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 5, 2009)

^^^Have the decency to spoiler that until at least Monday dammit. Not everyone has a stream or money for a ppv


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Apr 5, 2009)

And now we're treated to this pile of shit match that has no place in Wrestlemania.

If they give the belt back to "Six-move Cena", I'm going to be pissed. He's the polar opposite of Michaels and Taker - absolutely talentless.




Chaos Ghost said:


> ^^^Have the decency to spoiler that until at least Monday dammit. Not everyone has a stream or money for a ppv



Then it's not a very brilliant idea to be viewing this thread, is it?


----------



## Hellion (Apr 5, 2009)

I have to DL this because I need a HD version... Stupid Comcast.  

My City is telling Cena what we think of him


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 5, 2009)

Ejaculation Storm said:


> Then it's not a very brilliant idea to be viewing this thread, is it?



Well seeing as this is the pro wrestling thread not the Wrestlemania discussion or spoilers thread, it'd make sense not to ruin it in this thread. Maybe you should take 2 fucking second to wrap a spoiler tag arond the best match of the night instead of being a stereotypical Cena hater


----------



## Hellion (Apr 5, 2009)

Set Destruction


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Apr 5, 2009)

Fucking Christ



Chaos Ghost said:


> Well seeing as this is the pro wrestling thread not the Wrestlemania discussion or spoilers thread, it'd make sense not to ruin it in this thread. Maybe you should take 2 fucking second to wrap a spoiler tag arond the best match of the night instead of being a stereotypical Cena hating douche about it



This is the pro wrestling thread. WWE is pro wrestling.

This thread is for the discussion of pro wrestling. Wrestlemania is pro wrestling worth discussing.

How about you use some common sense, and not enter the pro wrestling _discussion_ thread, the night of a major pro wrestling event, if you do not want to see discussion about it? When, you know, it's likely that the members in there are discussing said event?


----------



## Hellion (Apr 5, 2009)

I just realized that the Tag match was a dark match last minute


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Well seeing as this is the pro wrestling thread not the Wrestlemania discussion or spoilers thread, it'd make sense not to ruin it in this thread. Maybe you should take 2 fucking second to wrap a spoiler tag arond the best match of the night instead of being a stereotypical Cena hating douche about it



You get plus rep for that 


*Spoiler*: __ 



The show was great so far. MitB was all types of awesome (though friggin' short as it was.). Kid Rock put on quite a fantastic show, too bad the divas followed it X(.
Rey's entrance was great. Glad he brought back the springboard. Match was stupid, though. poor JBL. Jeff/Matt was alot better than I thought it would be. There's nothing to say about the Shawn Michaels/Undertaker match that hasn't been said. Purely epic match!
Cena's entrance was remeniscent of the Eminem's "Real Slim Shady" performance (Which isn't really a bad thing considering rap Cena was the one I became a fan of.)




Our DirecTV sattelite is being mean 
Tell me how the Cena/Edge/Show match is going, guys...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 5, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That was fucking weak. Miz and Morrison lost in a match like that? That just makes both titles look like crap if The Colons have to have lumberjacks to win.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 5, 2009)

Shirker said:


> You get plus rep for that
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Cena won in a lack luster match TBH


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 5, 2009)

-snip-


*Spoiler*: __ 



I feel the need to congrat both Hardys. Despite my hate for them(Jeff mostly) they entertained the hell of me in the little bit of the match I saw. Glad Matt won, not enough heels win at Mania.


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 5, 2009)

*gets popcorn set for the inevitable HHH fireworks celebration*


----------



## Hellion (Apr 5, 2009)

Orton has to win tonight.  That i sthe only way for him to be a legit Star


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 5, 2009)

How awesome would it be if during "THE GAME UHHHH"'s celebration, Punk cashed in and won and we see the WWE Universe of Snake in the Grass?

Never outside of a Fan Fiction, but it would make me a fulltime WWE Mark again.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 5, 2009)

Im still miffed about the tag match. How does that make the title anymore relevant!?


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 5, 2009)

Vince: Those dumb smarks fell for it. LOLZ!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 5, 2009)

Why did they have the same guy win Money in the Bank?


----------



## Hellion (Apr 5, 2009)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  (Breath) OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Apr 5, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> It's funny how you try to justify your fail.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



My fail?

You're the one who had a match ruined for him.


----------



## konohakartel (Apr 5, 2009)

wow i enjoyed the show..fuck the rest of you it was pretty good. 

except for the FUCKIN UNIFICATION being a dark match.....

and now we know where Vince stands on ECW.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Apr 5, 2009)

Triple Threat match was garbage.

And the Miss Wrestlemania match was predictable.

And the Tag match being placed in the dark is fucking bullshit.

But besides that, 25 impressed the hell outta me.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 5, 2009)

For the love of God guys, please spoiler the fucking results. It takes literally a second. ONE fucking second. Please. It takes no effort at all. 

You spoiled nothing for me as I saw it live, I just think spoiler tags are around for a reason.

My damn stream died mid HHH-Orton match.

Oh well.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Apr 5, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> For the love of God guys, please spoiler the fucking results. It takes literally a second. ONE fucking second. Please. It takes no effort at all.
> 
> And FYI asshole, you spoiled nothing for me as I saw it live, I just think spoiler tags are around for a reason.
> 
> ...



HHH     won


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 5, 2009)

And punk didnt cash in his chance on a weakened Triple H?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 5, 2009)

Other than the HHH/Orton match, twas the Taker/HBK match.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 5, 2009)

Ejaculation Storm said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> HHH     won




*Spoiler*: __ 



Really? So you mean that Orton didn't pull the upset over the most important guy in the company for the most important belt in the company on the most important night in the histroy of the company? Wow. I am so shocked. Never in my life has sports entertainement thrown me a swerve quite like that.






EDIT: I think I'm done with this trhead for the night. The fact that you guys can't even wait until the second airing is done to spoil something sickens me deeply. And Reps to Keller for actually being able to add to the convo without spoiling shit. I'm going to watch porn now.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 5, 2009)

Where do you watch wrestling at, Chaos?


----------



## Hellion (Apr 5, 2009)

ES you are acting like an asshole Spoiler tagging things is just basic forum etiquette


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Apr 5, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Really? So you mean that Orton didn't pull the upset over the most important guy in the company for the most important belt in the company on the most important night in the histroy of the company? Wow. I am so shocked. Never in my life has sports entertainement thrown me a swerve quite like that.



You're welcome.



Hellion said:


> ES you are acting like an asshole Spoiler tagging things is just basic forum etiquette



This isn't a tea party, I don't give a darn about etiquette.

Besides, if Ghost had asked me to spoil it politely, I wouldn't have a problem here. It's because he had to be a self-righteous, condescending jerk about it and flame me right from the get-go that I'm "acting like an asshole".

Fact is your etiquette isn't a rule, so I don't have to follow it. Flaming is a rule, so the more Ghost flames me, the quicker he's going to get banned.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 5, 2009)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> Where do you watch wrestling at, Chaos?



Hmm? Do you mean where did I watch my stream? Justin.tv


----------



## SilverCross (Apr 5, 2009)

seriously, start using spoiler tags......

surprisingly, my stream worked better then its ever worked o.o

i dont like some of the results, but good show over all.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 5, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Hmm? Do you mean where did I watch my stream? Justin.tv



Go to bah21, and register. You'll have a better chance of watching it, since they have more than one stream.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 5, 2009)

Ejaculation Storm said:


> HHH     won



Fuck you HHH. 

You'll never be Ric Flair.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 5, 2009)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> Go to bah21, and register. You'll have a better chance of watching it, since they have more than one stream.



Hmmm, thanks dude. My stream died twice on me, so i may use this to rewatch the early matches.


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 5, 2009)

I hate streams. Just wait for a download.

Was HBK/Taker an amazing match? I don't know if I wanna bother if it isn't.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 5, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Hmmm, thanks dude. My stream died twice on me, so i may use this to rewatch the early matches.



No prob. You'll have better chances. I remember when you didn't have to register there, lol.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 5, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> I hate streams. Just wait for a download.
> 
> Was HBK/Taker an amazing match? I don't know if I wanna bother if it isn't.



Radish dude....it's Taker vs. HBK...at Mania....of course it was fucking epic


----------



## Hellion (Apr 5, 2009)

UTvsHBK is one of the Top Ten of all time in my book


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 5, 2009)

HIAC and Ground Zero were amazing. Don't recall the quality of the Casket.

I figured it'd be good, but that was a decade ago and they were both a lot younger.

Seems to be the only match worth the time. Probably watch MITB as well because Punk > Everyone


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 5, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> HIAC and Ground Zero were amazing. Don't recall the quality of the Casket.
> 
> I figured it'd be good, but that was a decade ago and they were both a lot younger.
> 
> ...



Casket was decent, save for the shit ending and the fact that HBK's back imploded after that one bump.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 5, 2009)

I kinda figured he would of lost for one thing its the streak, second he has been looking rather beat up and needs a vacation.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 5, 2009)

Epic Wrestlemania


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 6, 2009)

hmmmmm is it good oe bad that Steamboat looks better in the ring than most of the WWE's roster?


----------



## Hellion (Apr 6, 2009)

Snuka and Piper need to stay away from the ring. Steamboat showed why he is a legend


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 6, 2009)

Hellion said:


> Snuka and Piper need to stay away from the ring. Steamboat showed why he is a legend



Piper has beat and cancer and had at least one hip replacement to my knowledge. He wasn't expected to be good.

Snuka on the other hand proved why he is only brought back to get hit with a coconut


----------



## Hellion (Apr 6, 2009)

I will let Piper slide.  But Snuka should have said no when they asked him to wrestle


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 6, 2009)

I hope everyone's favorite Cigar Store Indian, Greg Valentine goes into the HOF next year.

He's not in yet is he?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 6, 2009)

nope, not yet


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 6, 2009)

Nagatofreak said:


> nope, not yet



SO that brings my "Needs to be in the HOF" list too

Greg Valentine
Ted Dibiase Sr.
Ron Simmons


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 6, 2009)

And yet Koko and Pete Rose have spots...


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 6, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> SO that brings my "Needs to be in the HOF" list too
> 
> Greg Valentine
> Ted Dibiase Sr.
> Ron Simmons



I second this


----------



## Hellion (Apr 6, 2009)

This was after the quick RKO and Pedigree 


			
				Flikk @LOPforums said:
			
		

> they're doing the match in reverse. The win will come after a hip toss.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 6, 2009)

Triple Threat would've been so much better if Edge wasn't there. The man is truly useless unless he has weapons it seems. The main went about how I expected it to since I can't recall HHH and Orton ever having a non-gimmick match that didn't suck ass. Outside of the boring as hell main event(thanks a lot, Hunter!), this was one hell of a WM and probably the best one since 17.

I'll do match-by-match breakdown tomorrow as I'm tired as fuck right now.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 6, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> And yet Koko and Pete Rose have spots...



Ya know, despite the fact that he hasn't EVER entertained me, I ca'nt really argue with Koko getting in. Maybe because I like the fact that WWE actualy shows respect to the mid-carders of days past. I dunno.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 6, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Triple Threat would've been so much better if Edge wasn't there. The man is truly useless unless he has weapons it seems. The main went about how I expected it to since I can't recall HHH and Orton ever having a non-gimmick match that didn't suck ass. Outside of the boring as hell main event(thanks a lot, Hunter!), this was one hell of a WM and probably the best one since 17.
> 
> I'll do match-by-match breakdown tomorrow as I'm tired as fuck right now.



Out of the nine matches, only four really got me(MITB, Hardy's, Legends, and of  course Diva battle Royal Taker vs. HBK. I dunno, this mania really felt....rushed. 

So overall, would've been a good PPV, but sucked as far as Mania's go.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 6, 2009)

My thoughts on HHH beating Orton


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 6, 2009)

Last years WM was better. This WM only had one really good match which was HBK vs Taker.

I'm sorry but how isn't the Tag Team Unification on the card? Alot of people actually wanted to see that and it would have been a great match (Plus its a damn unification bout). Instead we have to hear Kid Rock? Wtf...?

Jericho vs Legends would have been better if they just put Jericho against Steamboat (Or actually brought Austin in the match).

Edge/Cena/Big Show was solid. The plot was shitty, but the match itself delivered like I thoguht it would.

Matt vs Jeff was forgettable as is their feud in general. I suppose it was entertaining, but I dont remember a single thing from it except them jumping off stuff.

HHH vs Orton. My God...what a boring ass match. Shitty ass psychology, dull spots, really slow pace...and of course the ending. Good bye Legacy's steam. I mean seriously, Randy Orton was totally revamped and had so much momentum, and for what? I'm not a HHH conspiracy theorist, but either he is pulling some strings or  someone back stage FUCKED up.


MITB was solid, Santino was solid, HBK vs Taker was great. Other then that, still not as good as last years. I was disappointed.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 6, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Last years WM was better. This WM only had one really good match which was HBK vs Taker.
> 
> I'm sorry but how isn't the Tag Team Unification on the card? Alot of people actually wanted to see that and it would have been a great match (Plus its a damn unification bout). Instead we have to hear Kid Rock? Wtf...?
> 
> ...



I totally feel asleep during Orton HHH. Super cereal gaiz.

I was hoping that Y2J would get gangbanged by a shitload of legends like Slaughter and such. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I do like that at the end of te Hardy's match there wasn't any "We iz bros we must get along me luv me bro *cry**crowd cheers**Cole marks out* type moment. Matt owned his bitch brother and left him defeated in the ring.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 6, 2009)

I put it above last year's because there wasn't a single great match on last year's card, 23 is arguable since this year's had a stronger midcard while 23 had the stronger mains, 22 was really dreadful, 21 was mostly overhyped trash outside of a pretty spiffy Orton/Taker match, 20 had a good Angle/Guerrero match and very little else(personally feel the triple threat main is incredibly overrated), 19 was just solid(Rock/Austin and Jericho/HBK) and unspectacular(everything else), and 18's best match was RVD/Regal, which is really fuckin' scary.

Just one fan's personal opinion.


----------



## Dr Faust (Apr 6, 2009)

It was a rather decent WM all in all.


*Spoiler*: __ 





The MITB match was alright. Bar the result. I guess it makes sense, looking at the competitors. But really? Punk again? Should have given it to Kane. Can you imagine how fucking scary it would be for Kane to have a title match _anywhere_? The tension would be awesome!

Diva's match. Gail Kim is so hot. That is all.

The Legends Match. Steamboat was awesome. I was actually wondering why we didn't hear the glass shattering.

Rey/JBL match. Pretty shit, really. Yeah. But, on a high note, JBL for SD GM!

Hardys. Actually a great match. Jeff and Matt were both really entertaining. I thoroughly enjoyed the match. And Jeff's facepaint was pretty.

Micheals and Taker. Oh. Em. Gee. I came just a little watching that match. Great performance from both.

The Triple Threat was the usual bore. But, was anyone else excited when Thuganomics played?

Orton and H was predicable. Still enjoyed it.


----------



## Hellion (Apr 6, 2009)

I hated the Diva's match because it was just one big Cluster to me, Half the special Diva's didn't get recognized


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 6, 2009)

Dr Faust said:


> It was a rather decent WM all in all.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Dawg, when Thuganomics played I marked the fuck out. I took my shoes off and was rapping along and everything.


----------



## Dr Faust (Apr 6, 2009)

Bring back the Doctor of Thuganomics!


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 6, 2009)

Hellion said:


> I hated the Diva's match because it was just one big Cluster to me, Half the special Diva's didn't get recognized



Sunny's fine ass was in that match and not once did i get to see her. Man.....been a Sunny fan since 96. 

Wrestlemania was pretty good but i kinda was expecting more since WWE went like a week or two without any soild matches on tv so i magically assumed everyone would be going all out at WM. Well they sorta did but at the same time the world title matches failed to deliver for me. triple threat was shit IMO and HHH/Orton was anticlimatic. 

Seriously after all the stuff Orton did to you you're just going to end it with a pedigree and retain your title? seriously HHH? SERIOUSLY? It must feel good being a long nosed overrated fuck who gets to bang a hot bitch everyday and never have to put anyone over. (aside from the occasional "heres a win jeff" "heres a win, orton!" bullshit) 

I still can't get over how everyone HHH puts over at one point he eventually re-owns. What a indian giver.

LOL at tag title unification not making it on the card. Something told me it wouldn't make it on WM and its simply because WWE probably isn't ready to unfiy both tag titles yet despite their almost non-existing tag team division.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 6, 2009)

I also heard SANTINO MARELLA! Won Miss Wrestlemania.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 6, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I also heard SANTINO MARELLA! Won Miss Wrestlemania.



Yeah, it was shit, made me feel shamed to say i'm a wrestling fan and was downright pointless.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 6, 2009)

Is it me or did they, like, not treat this Mania like a major event. 20 and 23 got big "historic" gimmicks because they were 20 year anniversiries(?) for the first and "best" manias, why not 25 too?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 6, 2009)

Its a shame, I would of liked Trish to have become Miss Wrestlemania, but since she went brunette it might have affected her image as a wrestler.


----------



## Dr Faust (Apr 6, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I also heard SANTINO MARELLA! Won Miss Wrestlemania.



It was Santina Marella. Santino's twin sister. >.>


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 6, 2009)

Let me guess Santina has a big unibrow too?


----------



## Dr Faust (Apr 6, 2009)

No. But it looks as though they got matching back tats.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 6, 2009)

Heh!

So what was JBL's historic moment at Mania?


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 6, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Is it me or did they, like, not treat this Mania like a major event. 20 and 23 got big "historic" gimmicks because they were 20 year anniversiries(?) for the first and "best" manias, why not 25 too?


Well, they treated it huge with the hype going in, but yeah the actual show didn't feel like anything extraordinary or that they were even trying to make it the 25th anniversary show.

Though one could argue that it's technically not the 25th *anniversary* of WrestleMania, that would be 26 

Anyway


*Spoiler*: __ 



Decent Mania, there's been better of course but there's been worse. Basically the card met my expectations - exceeded them with Taker/HBK - but the main event was majorly disappointing of course.

MITB was a pretty good one, Kofi delivered like hell in it, not exactly satisfied with Punk winning it because it's "been there done that" and they've been throwing everything on him lately, but whatever, could have been a worse result. Probably should have kept the US title off of MVP and put the briefcase on him instead. Something gives me the feeling that Punk will eventually lose the briefcase rather than cash it in though...

Divas Battle Royal blew, not that I expected it to even resemble a wrestling match, but they did a piss-poor job showcasing the past Divas.

Jericho vs. Legends had a good part and that was him against Steamboat, Steamboat was amazing. Would have been a lot more effective to have Stone Cold take out Jericho at the end rather than Rourke, but they kind of painted themselves into a corner that way.

Matt Hardy winning was a big plus, the match with Jeff was okay, about what I expected.

Mysterio/JBL was useless of course but at the very least it made sense why they gave away the match on Monday. Hopefully JBL's back on color on SD, we'll see how the Draft unfolds with that.

Taker/HBK was of course amazing, and this is what people are going to remember this Mania for. It was just epic in every sense of the word. This was the show's memorable moment, and although it alone didn't make it a great show overall, it will cause people to look back fondly on this Mania years and years from now, as is the case with some of the other one-or-two-great-matches-only Manias.

The Triple Threat was slightly above my expectations, it was actually pretty good. Edge is never far from the title, and I expect him to probably wind up with his ninth and tenth title reigns before the year is over. He's going to break Ric Flair's current record and Triple H's eventual record at this rate lol

Triple H/Orton was a ginormous letdown because it actually had good buildup and they utterly squandered it there. Fucked up the ending. I mean even through Triple H winning is a bad result to begin with, the way he won was what made it utter horseshit, and now Orton's got some rebuilding to do to gain back the gigantic momentum he had going into this match.






JarethDallis said:


> Heh!
> 
> So what was JBL's historic moment at Mania?



Fastest loss

One last thing, it's hard to believe that the Draft is only a week from tomorrow, Jesus.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 6, 2009)

*reads on wwe.com*Ah he quit. Now we need a new heel to fill his position!


----------



## Dr Faust (Apr 6, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



JBL quit. Thats pretty historic. I saw earlier on in the thread that he should be SD GM. That would be all kinds of epic.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 6, 2009)

We'll see what happens tomorrow. Im sure it was all for the show.


----------



## Dr Faust (Apr 6, 2009)

He's going to 'buy' his way in. Mos def.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Apr 6, 2009)

this wrestlemania was good.

CM Punk winning money in the bank again was shit  i mean cmon he won last year. kid rock just wasted time. the diva battle royal was stupid because Santino won it. Why would a guy want to be miss wrestlemania? then the Jeff/Matt match was ok i guess. Undertaker and HBK was AWESOME. Cena/Edge/Big Show was also a good match. and Triple H and Orton was a good match also. also the tag title unification match being a dark match was just stupid.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 6, 2009)

WWE still doesn't give a shit about their tag teams i see. 

Kid Rock sucks, the crowd was completely dead on him. I forgot all about Jericho/Steamboat, that shit was epic. Aside from Jericho/Steamboat, HBK/Taker and a few spots in MITB i was disappointed by the PPV, which is funny because i already went into the PPV having low expectations but even then they weren't met. Either my expectations were still too high or WWE really has gone down the shitter....that didn't feel like Wrestlemania at all, let alone the 25th anniversary. Felt more like a very long Backlash or No Mercy.

HHH is stale, Orton failed that is all. I was expecting Hunter to murder...no....RAPE Orton at WM but all we got was a shitty punt and a pedigree....lame. I won't even start on the mediocre triple threat. Its funny, the outcome would be predictable if 2 out of the 3 won. If Edge retained it would've been predictable had Cena won which he did it would have and was predictable. 

Show was the only one that you didn't expect to win.....and he didn't.


----------



## Broleta (Apr 6, 2009)

Lol @ that shitty finish in the main event. Also, fuck Triple H.


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm loving the IWC fallout of last night.

The cliff notes.

EAT SHIT n DIE VINCE!!!


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 6, 2009)

WARNING! LONG ASS POST AHEAD!

MITB: Man, talk about some horribly noticeable blown spots. That aside, I think Kofi surely earned his WM paycheck with his performance last night. I'd love to be the WWE's chiropractor because this show alone would've made me insanely fucking rich with all the crazy shit most of the guys pulled out. I'm immensely disappointed we didn't get Mark Henry's SUPER-HEAVY PLANCHA OF DEATH~!, but he made up for it somewhat later on with that scary ass ladder spot with Kofi. Was I the only person who thought Shelton had landed on his fucking head with his dive onto everyone else outside? It surely didn't look like he got enough rotation on any of the replays, but he got up and continued, so I guess he's alright. I almost thought he was going to break MVP's neck when they botched that sunset-flip powerbomb off the ladder. Overall, I was kinda disappointed that neither Kane nor Henry really factored into the match that much at all when they could've offered up a different dynamic to the "all spotty guys" aspect of the match. Don't really give a shit about Punk, so I won't elaborate on him winning other than saying that I don't agree with it at all.

Kid Rock/Diva Battle Royal: The tag title match got bumped for THIS? Kid's performance kept going on and on and on to the point where I was almost in a coma and then all the women involved with the match came out and got into the ring without any mention of who the hell was who. Like many others have already said, how the hell were we supposed to tell who most of the women who were making a special appearance were with no introduction and the camera barely catching any eliminations unless they were downright lucky and just happened to be focused on that particular chick at the time? That being said, Santino almost saved this entire segment by himself due to his sheer awesomeness of not doing a damn thing for the entire match til the end and busting out the awesome dance after getting the tiara and sash. God bless that man.

Jericho/Legends: I didn't know how good Steamboat was going to be in this, but after his first exchange with Jericho, I was marking the fuck out. Steamer can still fucking go and I hope he gets a one-on-one with Jericho at Backlash. I can't really put into words how great it was to see that my favorite wrestler ever could still go and even got the crowd to believe if just for one moment that he had a chance to win. Ricky's always been the ultimate underdog face and it was great to see that he hasn't lost that quality about himself after 14 years. I have to say also, that Piper surprised me with how much better he looked in this match(bad dropkick aside) and his hilarious trash-talking. The Rourke stuff was crap, but expected, so bleh.

JBL/Rey Mysterio, WWE Intercontinental Title: Funny squash and probably the best pay-off for JBL's weeks of boasting about doing something memorable at WM. Wish they had played it as a straight match, but oh well. Rey's Joker costume was fucking awesome and handing out playing cards during his entrance was even moreso.

Jeff Hardy/Matt Hardy, Extreme Rules: A pretty garbagey brawl with not a lot of hate going on til the end. Matt apparently got cut at one point and some guy ringside freaked out and got a towel to clean it up. What the fuck is that shit? It's a hardcore match in what's supposed to be a hate-filled brawl! It needs the blood and it's not like he gigged himself to do it, so let it ride for once! That aside, the finish was fuckin' BRUTAL, I loved it, and kudos to whomever came up with it. Also loved Matt's new tights and the jacket he wore to the ring and it's probably one of the few times a makeover worked out well for the wrestler(TNA take note, please).

Undertaker/HBK: Pretty easily MOTN, though not the Match of the Decade like I've seen some people claiming or the best match of either guy's career. The kickout from the first Tombstone was really fucking nice and with how protected that finisher is, made it all the more memorable. Much like Shelton earlier in the show, I thought Taker may have broken his fucking neck when he tope'd himself head-first into the floor. While the count-out tease was to help him recover, the heat it generated just added so much more to the match than it ever could've detracted. The only gripe I really have with the match was how it came off as a bit like HBK/Angle only with better pacing and development. Personally, I still like Batista/Taker more than this match, but that doesn't take away from one hell of a match both these guys put forth.

Edge/Big Show/John Cena, World Heavyweight Title: Like I said earlier, I really wish Edge wasn't in this because he really brought this match down. I don't know exactly what's happened with him, but ever since he came back from being injured in '07, the dude's been damn near a complete liability in any match that doesn't have weapons or tables for him to use. Show and Cena were pretty game for this match(I'll bet Cena's tailbone hates him for that legdrop off the top to the outside on Show. Holy fucking shit, dude...), Show getting caught in the ropes and yelling for the ref to get him out was hilarious, and Cena lifting both Edge and Show into the FU(even though Edge fell off) was one hell of a sight to see. Cena going in to the crowd and hamming it up with a couple of guys who were booing him was funny as hell.

I think I'm close to the word limit, so HHH/Orton will get it's own post(and a shit-load of venom).


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 6, 2009)

Like I said, last nights Mania was just like an Unforvgiven or some shit, but somebody out of all of them really, really, really, disappointed me: John Cena. Now granted, the man has never really been an epic worker, but to men, his one saving grace has always been that he stepped it up big time and worked well at Mania. This year? It looks like he just said "fuck it" and barely tried.


----------



## Matt Perry (Apr 6, 2009)

Triple H didn't deserve to win it.

Should have brought Stone Cold out at the Legends match, not by himself. v_v;

Bleh, 7/10 Wrestlemania for me.  Only saver for it was the Taker/HBK match.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 6, 2009)

I don't see how you can really say Cena(or really anybody in that match) "barely tried" when it was a triple threat match that didn't even go 15 minutes. The same thing happened last year in the WWE Title triple threat where it didn't get enough time to be anything more than pre-main filler following the hottest match of the night. There's a lot you can find fault with concerning the weak storyline and Edge's general suckiness, but the effort from all three guys was there.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 6, 2009)

HHH = shit

That's all that needs to be said.


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 6, 2009)

The Juice Man said:


> HHH = shit
> 
> That's all that needs to be said.



Tell us something we don't already know.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 6, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Tell us something we don't already know.



Yay! Cell avi is back*reps*

And even more yayness, we get Ricky Steamboat in action TONIGHT!!!!!


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 6, 2009)

Alright, time to finish this:

Triple H/Randy Orton, WWE Heavyweight Title: This match should be Item #1 in the case of HHH not being as great as he imagines himself to be. The sad thing is, the match wasn't completely terrible, but in a blood feud headlining the biggest show of the year, Hunter had no business calling the match like he did. Look, I love a slowly-built brawl as much as the next wrestling fan, but those types of matches need two things to make it work: 

1)A sympathetic babyface that the crowd will rally behind.

2)A sadistic heel that can control the flow of the match and keep the crowd all the way through it.

The problem with HHH/Orton is that HHH is one of the least sympathetic faces in the business and while Orton really does fit the profile of the sadistic heel, he spent the entire fucking match getting his ass beat while getting one or two small flurries in. Honestly, did you watch the match last night and feel at any point that Hunter could lose? I'm not even talking about predictability here, the great matches that are pretty much forgone conclusions as far as who the winner would be at least accomplish giving you the feeling that for even one second that, the guy you know without a shadow of a doubt is doing the job, has a legit shot at winning.  Hell, look at the Legends/Jericho match. I'm pretty sure everyone expected the Legends to lose, but Steamboat and Jericho managed to grab the crowd and convince them that Steamboat possibly could win. That right there is the fucking ESSENCE OF PROFESSIONAL WRESTLING and somehow HHH completely forgot that last night. I really try to stay away from the HHHate, but he really doesn't help himself at all when he pulls shit like this.

I don't think the match completely buried Orton, but there was some damage done and doing a shitty 6-man tag at Backlash isn't really going to patch that up anytime soon.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 6, 2009)

Watching the tag rematch, I noticed something. Carlito is really sloppy, or Carlito just moves too slow for Morrison. It seemed like even when Miz was out there he had to carry Carlito just like Morrison did. Primo is talented and not as sloppy, but watch Carlito make his opponents carry the match is unbearable.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 6, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Watching the tag rematch, I noticed something. Carlito is really sloppy, or Carlito just moves too slow for Morrison. It seemed like even when Miz was out there he had to carry Carlito just like Morrison did. Primo is talented and not as sloppy, but watch Carlito make his opponents carry the match is unbearable.



He's not sloppy, just lazy and non-caring. Since he got their he'd always half ass it and work hard during his scarce appearences in his old mans promotion. I think working for the E is just a paycheck for the guy.

JD! Post in the match dude! I don't want to get another cheap auto hit!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 6, 2009)

Its still painful to watch! Annnnnnnnd Raw is the C Show now! Since Vickie is GM there.

Okay, I'll try to come up with something. Ive been sidetracked with gaia stuff, like trying to Bret Hart my avatar a little.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 6, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Its still painful to watch! Annnnnnnnd Raw is the C Show now! Since Vickie is GM there.
> 
> Okay, I'll try to come up with something. Ive been sidetracked with gaia stuff, like trying to Bret Hart my avatar a little.



I remember being so mad when I couldnt find those Bret Hart stunner shades in purple for my avi.

Waitaseconed......Santina has Billy and Chuck's theme?


Fucking awesome.

And even if its just a shitty arm drap to keep the match moving...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 6, 2009)

I didnt feel like changing my hair, cause the hair I got on my avi is expensive.

I hope Vickie gets replaced for JBL or some heel that doesnt just annoy the hell out of people to the point that tna looks better.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 6, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I didnt feel like changing my hair, cause the hair I got on my avi is expensive.
> 
> I hope Vickie gets replaced for JBL or some heel that doesnt just annoy the hell out of people to the point that tna looks better.



Gotta admit though, Vickie does her job to perfection.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 6, 2009)

I guess but she still is unbearable.

So on the O'Reilly Factor tonight, he called Mickey Rourke a pinhead cause of how he clobbered Jericho last night.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Apr 6, 2009)

Santina is funny as hell. I'm sorry but I actually like Santino doing this. Good to see the Animal back. Backlash is looking alright so far.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 6, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I guess but she still is unbearable.
> 
> So on the O'Reilly Factor tonight, he called Mickey Rourke a pinhead cause of how he clobbered Jericho last night.


You actually pay attention to O'Reilly?


T7 Bateman said:


> Santina is funny as hell. I'm sorry but I actually like Santino doing this. Good to see the Animal back. Backlash is looking alright so far.



Santino is gonna be a nightmare to book for the writers. His ring work is awful, but he's a good comedy character that is needed on screen to keep people interested.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 6, 2009)

Yeah, we watch it in this house. Sometimes he has valid points, but I can't believe he was such a mark.

I agree Santino is good for comedy.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey.....am I the only one who thinks that Shelton Benjamin looks like Angels Second Basemen Howie Kendrick?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 6, 2009)

Yes cause I dont know who that is!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 6, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Alright, time to finish this:
> 
> Triple H/Randy Orton, WWE Heavyweight Title: This match should be Item #1 in the case of HHH not being as great as he imagines himself to be. The sad thing is, the match wasn't completely terrible, but in a blood feud headlining the biggest show of the year, Hunter had no business calling the match like he did. Look, I love a slowly-built brawl as much as the next wrestling fan, but those types of matches need two things to make it work:
> 
> ...



Agreed. If anything, the match could have lasted a bit longer. I thought that it was going to go somewhere after HHH had landed onto the table, putting this in Randy's favor. At least it could have lasted longer for the last match of the night, and had something interesting to it, at least some blood. 

If anything, he had better matches with Steve Austin or Shawn Michaels.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 6, 2009)

THis PG shit is killing us man. We needed blood in both the Orton/HHH match and in the Hardy match


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 6, 2009)

We need more fucking tables and blood. And blood. 

And Stone Cold.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 6, 2009)

I had a few minutes, sadly gaia has no singlets. I wish they did another wwe tie in like they did a few years ago. Only with John Morrison's coat as an item!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 6, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I had a few minutes, sadly gaia has no singlets. I wish they did another wwe tie in like they did a few years ago. Only with John Morrison's coat as an item!



When did they do an E tie in?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 7, 2009)

A few years ago, the items we got were Cena's hat, Orton's steel chair, and Trip's hammer.


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 7, 2009)

Legacy = Spirit Squad 2.0


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 7, 2009)

Except most of the spirit squad got sent back to developmental.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 7, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Legacy = Spirit Squad 2.0



The difference: Legacy has built in gimmickss, so you won't be seeing either of them shaking hands and calling themselves Zolph Diggler


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi! Im Dolph Ziggler!*holds his hand out then attacks when his hand isnt shook.*


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 7, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> The difference: Legacy has built in gimmickss, so you won't be seeing either of them shaking hands and calling themselves Zolph Diggler



Three guys sharing the same gimmick though.

Dolph should head to ROH. At least then someone would shake his hand.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 7, 2009)

Best part of the tag match tonight was Morrison doing a shooting star press into the lumberjacks.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 7, 2009)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> If anything, he had better matches with Steve Austin or Shawn Michaels.


That's probably because those two held seniority over him and therefore had more control into what went on in their matches. Orton, Edge, and Cena sadly don't have that luxury and outside of a couple of flukes(WM 22 and No Mercy '07), they've suffered because of it.

Onto things that make me happy... Seeing my favorite wrestler ever do a picture-perfect face-in-peril spot during the 10-man tonight almost made me cry manly tears of awesome.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 7, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Three guys sharing the same gimmick though.
> 
> Dolph should head to ROH. At least then someone would shake his hand.


I thought they got rid of the pre-match handshakes



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> That's probably because those two held seniority over him and therefore had more control into what went on in their matches. Orton, Edge, and Cena sadly don't have that luxury and outside of a couple of flukes(WM 22 and No Mercy '07), they've suffered because of it.
> 
> Onto things that make me happy... Seeing my favorite wrestler ever do a picture-perfect face-in-peril spot during the 10-man tonight almost made me cry manly tears of awesome.



I want a pic of Steamboat's  face when Big Show was coming at him. Twas epic. I also respect that in his last match the man actually took a bumps with his back and all.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 7, 2009)

Show's open-hand slap left a huge ass welt on Ricky's chest.  That made me go  in pain. What I found so awesome was during the match while Ricky was in, you can see almost everyone on the face side with huge ass smiles on their faces while watching him work. God, I probably would've been marking out so hard that I forgot what I was supposed to do in the match.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 7, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Show's open-hand slap left a huge ass welt on Ricky's chest.  That made me go  in pain. What I found so awesome was during the match while Ricky was in, you can see almost everyone on the face side with huge ass smiles on their faces while watching him work. God, I probably would've been marking out so hard that I forgot what I was supposed to do in the match.



You weren't the only one. Punk was all and shit.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 7, 2009)

Im totally loving Matt's heel attire.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 7, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> That's probably because those two held seniority over him and therefore had more control into what went on in their matches. Orton, Edge, and Cena sadly don't have that luxury and outside of a couple of flukes(WM 22 and No Mercy '07), they've suffered because of it.
> 
> Onto things that make me happy... Seeing my favorite wrestler ever do a picture-perfect face-in-peril spot during the 10-man tonight almost made me cry manly tears of awesome.



Which is what made the matches better, and should have been the same for Triple H as it was done for him back during the days of Attitude Yore.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 7, 2009)

The All Star Tag Match and the Tag Team Unification matches were awesome. 

I'm going to Backlash this year and I pray to God that Ricky is gonna vs Chris Jericho. I was pretty disappointed about the 3v3 tag match, so I really hope Steamboat comes through.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 7, 2009)

Orton will pin Shane and still look like a pussy becuase he didn't pin HHH. Damn! Leave it to Triple H to destroy the best thing in WWE right now. Batista's involvement is interesting to say the least.


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 7, 2009)

So is HHH still considered Smackdown or what? I know the split means butt all, but how much of a waste is it going to be next week drafting people that are already on a show?

It's official. Rock answers Cena's challenge.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 7, 2009)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> Which is what made the matches better, and should have been the same for Triple H as it was done for him back during the days of Attitude Yore.


The weird thing about all of this is that Hunter *can* call the type of match that makes his opponent look really good as seen with the most of the Jeff Hardy matches from last year.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 7, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> The weird thing about all of this is that Hunter *can* call the type of match that makes his opponent look really good as seen with the most of the Jeff Hardy matches from last year.



Then apparently seemingly from his matches with Orton, this isn't the case. Jeff has more appeal than Orton.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 7, 2009)

Tonight on ECW

The Colons and Evan Bourne vs. Miz, Morrison and Tyson Kidd


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 7, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> The weird thing about all of this is that Hunter *can* call the type of match that makes his opponent look really good as seen with the most of the Jeff Hardy matches from last year.



If that's the best example you can come up with then that just makes HHH more sad. HHH is clearly booked to be on another level than Hardy. Hell, Hardy has pinned HHH once or twice via roll ups only.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 7, 2009)

I was talking about how he wasn't steamrolling Hardy for the most part like he did Orton. Hardy had actual offense and control in some of those matches, neither of which Orton had at all. Plus, he was working the quasi-heel, so he should've been dominant, anyways.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 7, 2009)

Man I think ECW got a kick to the groin with the new interim GM. Nothing against Tiffany but cmon, we need someone like Dreamer to be GM.


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 7, 2009)

I don't mind Tiffany. She's gorgeous and how much time does the ECW GM get? 5 minutes a month? Teddy Long back to SD! is pretty bad. Stale is the word. He really doesn't add anything, but I'm also of the notion that the "GM" is played out as it is. Ahhh well least we get to see the Mac Millitant strut.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 7, 2009)

I know Tiffany is gorgeous and its great they have Torrie's theme for her cause its a cool song. But it just seems a bit ehhhh in the land of extreme.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 8, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Im totally loving Matt's heel attire.


Same.


Perverted King said:


> Tonight on ECW
> 
> The Colons and Evan Bourne vs. Miz, Morrison and Tyson Kidd



Missed it


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 8, 2009)

It was pretty good. Kidd, Morrison, and Miz the best combo ever just kept Bourne where they could pick him apart. That was until he defeated the Miz and Morrison's tag in combo. Still good.

Matt's new attire truly does set him apart from being the Matt that took care of his irresponsible brother.


----------



## Dr Faust (Apr 8, 2009)

I do like Matt Hardy's new attire, but doesn't his entrance theme seem a little too... face?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 8, 2009)

Dr Faust said:


> I do like Matt Hardy's new attire, but doesn't his entrance theme seem a little too... face?



It's just cause he's been face too long. He actually got me when he first turned heel some years back. Peraps they need to take the Victoria/Eddie/Shelton route and make a slowed down, more menancing version of it for him.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 8, 2009)

Something base heavy or more GnR sounding. I also somewhat feel Matt and Edge might team.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 8, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Something base heavy or more GnR sounding. I also somewhat feel Matt and Edge might team.



THey do in dark matches, but I'm not a big fan of this idea. If Edge is to get over again, he needs to ditch Vickie and go all the way solo. Go crazy and instead of getting his wife to get him title matches, revert to beating the shit out of champions until he gets what he wants.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 8, 2009)

I can see that. But you got to admit evil Matt and Psyco Edge would be a sinister tag team. It would make Miz and Morrison look like a face tag team.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 8, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I can see that. But you got to admit evil Matt and Psyco Edge would be a sinister tag team. It would make Miz and Morrison look like a face tag team.



I still wanna see how Matt works other heel feuds before I green light that. I wanna see what kind of heel he is when he;s not ing his bro for being a piece of fail.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 8, 2009)

Tiffany is the new GM of ECW ??


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 8, 2009)

Matt Facts need to return.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 8, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Matt Facts need to return.



This one is the best:

_Matt has 2 legs unlike Zach Gowen_


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 8, 2009)

Wow. Just watching BOLA 2007 and Human Tornado had been beating on his manager Candice for a few months now. So after giving her his finisher twice, he did the throat slash and put her in the Crossface. WOW. JUST. WOW.

Sure it may not mean much now considering the Clique has decided to pay tribute to Benoit in all their matches, but that was something else considering it was like 2 months after it took place.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 8, 2009)

Well, pro wrestling *is* a classy business, mind you...


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 8, 2009)

I gotta say that Shadow has the best avatar on this board.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 8, 2009)

Jack Swagger has started the Jack Facts. Im shocked every heel doesnt do facts.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 8, 2009)

I have reevaluated the Tiffany as GM thing. It could increase female viewership for the brand, cause Tiffany is a GM that isn't Vickie, something of a more positive female in the wwe.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 8, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I have reevaluated the Tiffany as GM thing. *It could increase female viewership* for the brand, cause Tiffany is a GM that isn't Vickie, something of a more positive female in the wwe.



No. You sound like a WWE writer now. 

"Let's give Khali the title to increase Indian viewership."


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 8, 2009)

Well not that far, Khali is made of fail hes just the freak show they tend to hire. But also Tiffany is a good place holder until Dreamer ends his angle of retirement, where hopefully he hopefully becomes the GM.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 8, 2009)

Khali did increase Indian ratings.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 8, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Khali did increase Indian ratings.



Because hes the ONLY Indian wrestler on the roster. If he jobbed to Rey on live TV he'd increase Indian ratings.

TIffany on the other hand is one of a dozen females. You think women will tune it to see her "running things"? I thinks not.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 9, 2009)

Women running things with out having a shrill voice or catering to her boyfriend and constantly saying EXCUSE ME! Yeah. She also does a lot of charity work in real life, this is a pr move.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 9, 2009)

Meh, it's gonna fail epiclly either way

I wish Kristal would'nt have quit the E. Then we could see her every week instead of Vickie


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 9, 2009)

What gets me is Vickie can do whatever she wants and doesn't have to run it by the man that pays her.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 9, 2009)

Did anyone watch ESPN today? "Mickey Rourke was horrible"


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 9, 2009)

ECW doesn't matter though. Wait until next week when they get totally raped.

Oh wait, that's Smackdown.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 9, 2009)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> Did anyone watch ESPN today? "Mickey Rourke was horrible"


Details please.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 9, 2009)

I may be wrong, and it was Sportscenter, but they were commenting on Wrestlemania, and basically the HBK/Taker match was the best in their opinion, and the downside of Wrestlemania 25 was Rourke landing a punch on Jericho, saying that both Rourke and Jericho were horrible. Talking about how it's fake, etc, rehearsing, etc...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 9, 2009)

Sad but true, they'll take Bourne and Kidd away and piff there goes their feud because they'll stick Kidd with Natie.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 9, 2009)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> Did anyone watch ESPN today? "Mickey Rourke was horrible"



Last night

"And new Mariner's Closer Brendan Morrow fails to pick up the save, so they call on The Animal Miguel Bautista:rofl


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 9, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Last night
> 
> "And new Mariner's Closer Brendan Morrow fails to pick up the save, so they call on The Animal Miguel Bautista:rofl



What a world


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 9, 2009)

Anyone got predictions for the draft?


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 9, 2009)

Yeah I predict my fist will be in your face.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 9, 2009)

Heh, imagine Triple H in ECW, or Randy Orton.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 9, 2009)

I hope we get another random unscripted moment like JR last year.

"ECW gets.......................................................................................................................................................................John Cena!!!!!!!!""

Cena


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh and it turns out Grisham will be JR's new commenting friend, so ECW wont go stale since we get Josh Matthews. But...whos commenting in FCW now?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 9, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Oh and it turns out Grisham will be JR's new commenting friend, so ECW wont go stale since we get Josh Matthews. But...whos commenting in FCW now?



No clue. But I know Matthews Striker will own.

You can tell the SD! crew is only temp. TWO play by play guys. Plus Grisham has  proved he's not interesting enough to play off of JR.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 9, 2009)

Yep. Now if Grisham was with the King maybe. JR just cant be a good color commentator.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 9, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Yep. Now if Grisham was with the King maybe. JR just cant be a good color commentator.



JR isn't going to do the color, Grisham is. There is no way JR is going to do color, he'd probally quit if they wanted him to do.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 9, 2009)

Well from what I read his new job is color, and lets face it. Grisham aint colorful. Its like having Ben Stein commentate.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 9, 2009)

ITS MY TIME ITS MY TIME ITS MY TYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYME


----------



## Dr Faust (Apr 9, 2009)

They better draft Kendrick to ECW.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 9, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Well from what I read his new job is color, and lets face it. Grisham aint colorful. Its like having Ben Stein commentate.



Which is why that team will only be together for a week. Let Grisham do interviews and shit, he's too fail to be calling matches.

The thought of JR doing color is an insult to him and the business if you ask me


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 9, 2009)

JR's coming back to Raw, I would bet.

Along with HHH for his eventual heel turn with Steph. *rolls eyes*


----------



## konohakartel (Apr 9, 2009)

Did MCMG just try to get video game pop??


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 9, 2009)

konohakartel said:


> Did MCMG just try to get video game pop??



Yes they did. I love how Shelly paused for the pop that never came.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 9, 2009)

I keep thinking Shelley's lil video game thing in his promo was a dig at Booker. 

Why the hell do all TNA faces have the combined IQ of an eggplant? Watching Jeff being manipulated like that was downright laughable.

What the fuck is this shit with Lauren and Abyss?

EDIT: This pusedo-heel thing with Foley is... interesting. 

 @ Kurt taking up for families when he's stalked Sharmell himself along with Sting's kid and talked all creepily about Jarrett's kids. What a weird fucking business.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 9, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I keep thinking Shelley's lil video game thing in his promo was a dig at Booker.
> 
> Why the hell do all TNA faces have the combined IQ of an eggplant? Watching Jeff being manipulated like that was downright laughable.
> 
> ...



Foley needs to GO AWAY

And why would Shelley being taking digs at Booker? Is their some story I don't know of?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 9, 2009)

Booker used to be known as a guy who'd play video games in the back during shows when he wasn't on-air. I think Hunter bashed him about it during a promo in their initial feud in '03.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 9, 2009)

If you don't know about it, I don't know about it. TNA fails to keep my attention so badly Im watching Krod Mondoon.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 9, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Booker used to be known as a guy who'd play video games in the back during shows when he wasn't on-air. I think Hunter bashed him about it during a promo in their initial feud in '03.



Oh yeah. SHelley's a little bitch though, he doesn't have the balls to try and bash Booker.

Remember what Tio did to Mr. Batista.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 9, 2009)

My only prediction for the draft. Bourne to Raw.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 9, 2009)

:rofl @ Booker giving Batista the business.

I still miss KING BOOKAH~!. 

Woah... Don West just talked about the Guns never bleeding while in TNA. Hilarious.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 9, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> :rofl @ Booker giving Batista the business.
> 
> I still miss KING BOOKAH~!.
> 
> Woah... Don West just talked about the Guns never bleeding while in TNA. Hilarious.



What makes Booker epic is despite doing over the top gimmicks....he appears to take himself sooooo seriously.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 10, 2009)

So I predict tomorrow night we will get 30 minutes of what happened at mania yet again.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 10, 2009)

I got bored and made this.


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 10, 2009)

Ultimo Batista says I WANNA BE A MCMAHON TOO~!


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 10, 2009)

Batista makes me want to puke whenever he goes all flexy. No human's veins should stick out like that at ALL.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 10, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Ultimo Batista says I WANNA BE A MCMAHON TOO~!



The sooner he gets injured again, the better.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 10, 2009)

Laaaaaaaaaame. JR just called The Butt Brothers the best tag team in the WWE. They are talented but Carlito is too damn slow to be trying high flying moves.


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 10, 2009)

The Juice Man said:


> The sooner he gets injured again, the better.



 It's nice to be on a forum that feels the same...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 10, 2009)

Yeah, Batista is a bit boring and supposedly this is the last year for him and his lameness. Now if he had been a heel he might have been cool.


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm a little sad because I had hoped to get a more extended feud (non title) between him and Cena. I thought their match at Summerslam was pretty good. Obviously HHH is going to Raw and Cena is the other champ, so probably going to SD! so they can have a champion. With Dave now involved in the McLegacy feud, I see him staying on Raw to probably replace Cena as face while HHH turns heel. Batista should really turn if nothing else then to bring something new to his staleness. But since a heel would need the mic work, not sure how he'd fare...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 10, 2009)

Batista really should grow some hair, the shaved head look isnt for guys with pointy heads.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 10, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Batista makes me want to puke whenever he goes all flexy. No human's veins should stick out like that at ALL.


He's gonna implode like that one day.


JarethDallis said:


> Laaaaaaaaaame. JR just called The Butt Brothers the best tag team in the WWE. They are talented but Carlito is too damn slow to be trying high flying moves.



No, he's not. Watch some Carly Colon stuff. THe man just sandbags in the E for some reason(I've heard the same of Primo, but I've only seen him in teh E so I can't say for sure.)


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 11, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> I'm a little sad because I had hoped to get a more extended feud (non title) between him and Cena. I thought their match at Summerslam was pretty good. Obviously HHH is going to Raw and Cena is the other champ, so probably going to SD! so they can have a champion. With Dave now involved in the McLegacy feud, I see him staying on Raw to probably replace Cena as face while HHH turns heel. Batista should really turn if nothing else then to bring something new to his staleness. But since a heel would need the mic work, not sure how he'd fare...


I just can't see Cena moving to SD when he's the company's biggest draw. I could see a scenario where Punk cashes in the MITB case on draft night and turn heel by cheating to beat Cena and getting drafted to SD to take the WHC with him.

Personally, I'd rather keep HHH on SD, but as long as he's there, no other face aside from Taker will ever get a chance in the main event. Bleh.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 11, 2009)

Its kinda hard to get behind The Colons when they just sandbag. But one thing I realized, when Vickie isn't around, the main events are kinda cool on SD.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 11, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Its kinda hard to get behind The Colons when they just sandbag. But one thing I realized, when Vickie isn't around, the main events are kinda cool on SD.



Just like it's hard to get behind Morrison when he does nothing of importance

I hope he gets high and offers to suck Shelton Benjamin's "Gold Standard" one day.

Ah, thats a Jim Morrison joke that no one in this thread will get -__-


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 11, 2009)

Miz and Morrison to Raw my new prediction. In exchange ECW gets Cryme Tyme.


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't see what the big deal with the draft is. Anyone appears wherever they want anyway. If they actually make the restrictions solid...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 11, 2009)

Or they could actually make things great and get rid of em and just let there be three shows with developement on different levels with the owner actually making decisions instead of that ugly shrew Vickie. Which I still don't understand, how can she go over the head of the man who pays her?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 11, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Or they could actually make things great and get rid of em and just let there be three shows with developement on different levels with the owner actually making decisions instead of that ugly shrew Vickie. Which I still don't understand, how can she go over the head of the man who pays her?



I've been wondering that too. 

Wouldve made more sense if Randy forced their hand with a rematch clause or some crap.

As for the brand extension....if they end it they will be less flexible in booking.

See.....

Miz and Morrsion appear on all three brands. But they are ECW property. So if you don't see them on RAW or SD!, it's no biggy cuz it's not their show. Whereas if they don't show on ECW its "LOLWTF BURIED"


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 11, 2009)

True enough. But titles like the midcard should always be tournaments to find contenders. Add some respect to it again. Not just slap it on whoever they feel like, make it seem like they earned the right to be US or Intercontinental champ.


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 11, 2009)

Mainstream wrestling needs more tournaments.

Tournaments rule.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 11, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Mainstream wrestling needs more tournaments.
> 
> Tournaments rule.



This is true. 

Screw two Elimination Chambers, we need Gold Rush Tourneys bitch.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 11, 2009)

When Regal had the tournament it made Punk winning seem important. It seems dull when the same douche bags when all the time.


----------



## Dr Faust (Apr 11, 2009)

About time Priceless got some tag team action.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 11, 2009)

the wwf had mid-card tourneys all the time but the winners from what i remember bar one or two never went anywhere or made anything out of the victories. Now WWE is too lazy to go through all that effort just for a mid-carder who can't draw attention to that specific division. So they just go "fuck it!" and save the trouble by giving it to whoever they think deserves it the most and let them keep it for a fucking year.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 11, 2009)

HBK should get 1 more title run IMO. Hes still one of the best right now.


----------



## Purchase (Apr 11, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> HBK should get 1 more title run IMO. Hes still one of the best right now.



Both Undertaker and Hbk should get title matches since they saved Wrestlemania with their epic match.

Undertaker
Triple H 
Hbk 


^Are there any old school wrestlers besides them still here?


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 11, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> HBK should get 1 more title run IMO. Hes still one of the best right now.



He probably would have had 4-5 at the minimum if he actually wanted a run with the belt. Even if he did, a part-timer should not hold the main title.


----------



## Broleta (Apr 11, 2009)

Purchase said:


> Both Undertaker and Hbk should get title matches since they saved Wrestlemania with their epic match.
> 
> Undertaker
> Triple H
> ...



Kane, Dreamer, Regal, Finlay and Big Show. Hardys and E&C are pretty oldschool now as well.


----------



## Purchase (Apr 11, 2009)

Broleta said:


> Kane, Dreamer, Regal, Finlay and Big Show. Hardys and E&C are pretty oldschool now as well.



Next WrestleMania 

Hardys vs E&C TLC match book it.

Lol


----------



## Jimin (Apr 11, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> He probably would have had 4-5 at the minimum if he actually wanted a run with the belt. Even if he did, a part-timer should not hold the main title.



Oh, really? I haven't watched for a while now. I just caught some of Wrestlemania.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 11, 2009)

Hasn't HBK turned down a title run or two over the past couple of years?

And I think every year we need a mid-card tourneys to determine challengers at Night of Champions.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 11, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Hasn't HBK turned down a title run or two over the past couple of years?



He did turn down a title reign I think 2 years ago. Kane also didn't want to be World champion also.


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 11, 2009)

If only the Nose would be as unselfish...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm watching the original One Night Stand, and I'm mad. I'm mad because it was good PPV, and is making it look like ECW as a whole was this good, when it wasn't.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 11, 2009)

If anything it would be Matt and Edge Vs. Jeff and Christian. Its common sense, Heel and Faces never work together during a feud.

I saw a statement on the ecw subforum on wwe's forums, "Anyone can dip their hands in glue and broken glass and punch each other." Truer words were never spoken about the brand than that.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 12, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> If anything it would be Matt and Edge Vs. Jeff and Christian. Its common sense, Heel and Faces never work together during a feud.
> 
> *I saw a statement on the ecw subforum on wwe's forums, "Anyone can dip their hands in glue and broken glass and punch each other." Truer words were never spoken about the brand than that*.



Then that person never saw ECW then. Only people who don't like ECW are the people who never really tried it.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 12, 2009)

Actually it was a person who has been regularly shutting down those who whine about the lack of hardcore every five minutes.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 12, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Then that person never saw ECW then. Only people who don't like ECW are the people who never really tried it.



Wrong. I watched ECW alot and I know that it's fail made garbage

The win of the Impact Players and Tanaka and Tajiri and such does NOT override the fail of Sandman, The Rottens, and shit like that.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 12, 2009)

I personally like the new ECW, PPV quality title matches the regular program.


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 12, 2009)

It's a shame ECW doesn't have the talent pool to where we could have fresh matches every week or some kind of spotlight on PPV.

Matt/Bourne ruled and you know it.


----------



## Dr Faust (Apr 12, 2009)

ECW do have enough talent to be fresh, considering they only have one title. They just need to be smart about their booking. Unfortunately, the E isn't known for their smart booking.


----------



## Chris Partlow (Apr 12, 2009)

Damn JBL Retired, Shawn and Undertaker planning on retiring and now Kane decided to retire what is the WWE coming to. Shawn should get one last title shot against HHH and have a little run.
I also want Edge to Turn face and have a title run. Ok and when you said Edge and Matt vs Jeff and Christian i think it will be Edge vs Jeff vs Matt vs Christian Fatal 4 Way TLC At Wrestlemania 26


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 12, 2009)

Vince will not run two ladder matches at WM. There's a reason the 'E cut down on ladder matches because overuse makes the gimmick's impact mean shit.


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 12, 2009)

It wouldn't main event anyway because I doubt they're willing to do anything other then a basic match to close the show.

Ladder match is/was overused by the E, but man was 2008 the year of the Cage. I swear they had one every other week. Or what seemed like it.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 12, 2009)

Dr Faust said:


> ECW do have enough talent to be fresh, considering they only have one title. They just need to be smart about their booking. Unfortunately, the E isn't known for their smart booking.


They have guys with talent, just not enough guys with talent so that the booking doesn't get stale.

SOS WE NEED YOU!!!


RadishMan said:


> It wouldn't main event anyway because I doubt they're willing to do anything other then a basic match to close the show.
> 
> Ladder match is/was overused by the E, but man was 2008 the year of the Cage. I swear they had one every other week. Or what seemed like it.



Dear lord....cage matches at times just seem so There's rarely anything creative you can do with them nowadays.

Speaking of cage matches, I saw this EPIC encounter from the older days of the cages matchs in which both men, ref, and the announcer team(along with their table and chairs) we're confined in the cage. The face spent most the time they showed throwing chairs and such at the heel, who was pressed against the cage wall on top of the ropes.

Couldn't make that shit up son.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 12, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Hasn't HBK turned down a title run or two over the past couple of years?
> 
> And I think every year we need a mid-card tourneys to determine challengers at Night of Champions.





The Juice Man said:


> He did turn down a title reign I think 2 years ago. Kane also didn't want to be World champion also.



Wait... Why?!?!? Can you guys explain? I haven't seen this in a while. Isn't it a huge honor to get the title?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 12, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> Wait... Why?!?!? Can you guys explain? I haven't seen this in a while. Isn't it a huge honor to get the title?



I'm not 100% sure why HBK turned one down(think this was around the time he wanted time off to heal a bit). As for Kane, he's a humble dude. I don't think it would've made a hige difference to him. He doesn't seem to have the ego of most. 

And it is a huge honor, but after you've been their for a while and you've done what you can and had all the belts you want, I guess it gets a bit pointless, especially if their are others who could use that push.

See? Not everyone's a Jean-Paul in the wrestling business


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 12, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> Wait... Why?!?!? Can you guys explain? I haven't seen this in a while. Isn't it a huge honor to get the title?



Being champion is also a huge responsibility. Eddie couldn't handle the pressure. Being champion makes you the representaive of the company. HBK doesn't want all that added responsibility since he's on a part-timer schedule as it is.

Like I said... it's a shame a certain Clique Business member can't feel the same. But hey, I don't watch WWE so the Nose can sniff and shoot snot rockets all over Orton and the tag "division" all he wants.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 12, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Wrong. I watched ECW alot and I know that it's fail made garbage
> 
> The win of the Impact Players and Tanaka and Tajiri and such does NOT override the fail of Sandman, The Rottens, and shit like that.



Well I know Jareth def didn't and I really don't think you watched ECW regularly at all. If you think ECW is garbage wrestling then you really have no idea what you're saying. The way you guys degrade ECW makes it seem like you're talking about CZW. At one point, WWE wasn't much different than ECW except WWE had way shittier matches .


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 12, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Well I know Jareth def didn't and I really don't think you watched ECW regularly at all. If you think ECW is garbage wrestling then you really have no idea what you're saying. The way you guys degrade ECW makes it seem like you're talking about CZW. At one point, WWE wasn't much different than ECW except WWE had way shittier matches .



Meh, say what you want. I know I watched ECW on a regular basis (hardly ever live) at a friend of mines house. And as I said, I think it was garbage. Granted, not CZW level of garbage, but trash nonetheless. In fact, ONS is the perfect example on my feelings of ECW. When guys I like(Tanaka, Tajiri, PLayers, Awesome, Taz, RVD) are the on the screen I can get into it, but it always turns to shit when they drag out the Sabus and Sandmen and New Jacks of the world.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 12, 2009)

How is it any different then WWE in that retrospect?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 12, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> How is it any different then WWE in that retrospect?



TBH not much really, but I'm certainly not saying WWE is the end all that be all in wrestling either. I guess because WWE/F has/had more people that I could enjoy so the product as a whole seemed less shittier. Does the fact that the E's roster is probally 2-3x bigger than ECW's have someting to do with that? Probally? Does the fact that ECW paraded talentless jobbers out to the ring with chairs and tables and the people ate it up like it was the second coming of Jesus have something to with it? Yes, yes it does.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 12, 2009)

Of course I didn't watch ECW back then, I didn't know it existed and it was before youtube came around. But I also like to live in the here and now therefore I don't whine about wanting events that could cripple younger talent.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 12, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> TBH not much really, but I'm certainly not saying WWE is the end all that be all in wrestling either. I guess because WWE/F has/had more people that I could enjoy so the product as a whole seemed less shittier. Does the fact that the E's roster is probally 2-3x bigger than ECW's have someting to do with that? Probally? Does the fact that ECW paraded talentless jobbers out to the ring with chairs and tables and the people ate it up like it was the second coming of Jesus have something to with it? Yes, yes it does.




WWE has always had a small roster . Yeah, talentless jobbers hitting each other with garbage cans and stuff - we all know that the WWE never did that. The only difference is the WWE did it 3x more a week since they had more TV time.

I mean you're practically spreading propaganda on here like ECW is pure garbage wrestling which I just find very disrespectful . I'm not even a big ECW fan, but ECW is way more than just guys hitting each other with chairs. Also I don't understand why a few guys you don't like would ruin the whole ECW since

Sabu = A better version of the Hardy Bros. Hardy boys have been on WWE TV for like 15 years, yet they don't ruin the entire product. 

Sandman /= Ultimate Warrior and Hogan. Except Hogan and Warrior were just more popular  



JarethDallis said:


> Of course I didn't watch ECW back then, I didn't know it existed and it was before youtube came around. But I also like to live in the here and now therefore I don't whine about wanting events that could cripple younger talent.



So why are you talking about things that would cripple people when you've never seen ECW? ECW isn't any more dangerous than Dragon Gate, Noah Pro, All Japan or TNA.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 12, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> WWE has always had a small roster . Yeah, talentless jobbers hitting each other with garbage cans and stuff - we all know that the WWE never did that. The only difference is the WWE did it 3x more a week since they had more TV time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which is why I never cared for the WWF hardcore division. Really, why the hell would I wanna see Bob Holly beat the shit out of Al Snow with random weapons? And how the hell has the E always had a small roster? Compared to who? The only time someone's roster was bigger is when WCW went through that phase where Saturday Night had damn near it's own roster of jobbers. It might seem like the roster is small because most guys never get real TV time, but their roster is far from small mate.

And you can't be serious in thinking that ECW wasn't more dangerous than TNA is now? Almost every match in ECW had some gimmick, where as the only real "dangerous" matchs we really see in TNA is the Semi-Annual Abyss Barbed Wire Massacre and Elevation X.

EDIT: To your other points, to me it was garbage wrestling because the talentless trashmen of the company are more identifiable with it then the talented guys that made their way through. 

And yes, comparing Sabu and Sandman to four of my least favorite wrestlers who have made me think less of the product as a whole mind you, is the perfect way to prove your point.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 13, 2009)

Lets see, how about the fact Mick Foley got a portion of his ear torn off by a barb wire match, or maybe the fact the guy looks like he can barely walk. Hardcore is just a cheap gimmick to entertain a bunch of half witted idiots who just want to see someone bleed. I would rather see actual wrestling not two half assed wrestlers hitting each other with chairs. If that's your cup of tea that's fine, I just prefer to see actual athleticism.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 13, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Which is why I never cared for the WWF hardcore division. Really, why the hell would I wanna see Bob Holly beat the shit out of Al Snow with random weapons? And how the hell has the E always had a small roster? Compared to who? The only time someone's roster was bigger is when WCW went through that phase where Saturday Night had damn near it's own roster of jobbers. It might seem like the roster is small because most guys never get real TV time, but their roster is far from small mate.


 So what are you saying then? The WWE was plagued with hardcore matches. Even the main events were hardcore matches, I mean seriously name one good Triple H match that wasn't no DQ. How many matches post 96 did Mick Foley have that didn't involve a chair? Every midcarder who was in the WWE had no wrestling talent compared to most of the mid carders in ECW and they relied far more on cheap violence.

Also your point about them not getting TV time doesn't make sense. You orignally said that you gave WWE more leeway because you see more guys there; but at the same time you even admit that they do not get TV time. So what would be the difference here?

The WWE has a small roster compared to the NWA & WCW which are the only promos that could ever remotely challenge the WWE. The WWE never cross promotes either, so you literally see the same guys all the time. 



> And you can't be serious in thinking that ECW wasn't more dangerous than TNA is now? Almost every match in ECW had some gimmick, where as the only real "dangerous" matchs we really see in TNA is the Semi-Annual Abyss Barbed Wire Massacre and Elevation X.


 Every match was a gimmick match? Most matches in ECW were normal matches, only difference is you could use a chair if you wanted too. TNA is pretty much really cookie cutter lucha libre + extremely dangerous slams, so yes it is no more dangerous than ECW. 



> EDIT: To your other points, to me it was garbage wrestling because the talentless trashmen of the company are more identifiable with it then the talented guys that made their way through.


 Yeah and what is WCW most identifiable with? nWo, yet everyone watched it because of the cruiserweight division. 



> And yes, comparing Sabu and Sandman to four of my least favorite wrestlers who have made me think less of the product as a whole mind you, is the perfect way to prove your point.



This doesn't make sense. Sabu, Sand man both over ECW talent. You hate ECW because of them. Hogan/Warrior/Hardies both over WWE talent. You don't hate WWE because of them ?


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 13, 2009)

JarethDallis;22698955[B said:
			
		

> ]Lets see, how about the fact Mick Foley got a portion of his ear torn off by a barb wire match[/B], or maybe the fact the guy looks like he can barely walk. Hardcore is just a cheap gimmick to entertain a bunch of half witted idiots who just want to see someone bleed. I would rather see actual wrestling not two half assed wrestlers hitting each other with chairs. If that's your cup of tea that's fine, I just prefer to see actual athleticism.




The bolded part is completely false. Mick Foley didn't lose his ear in a barbed wire match, where the hell did you get that from? He lost it in a normal 1 fall match against Vader in *WCW*.

My point is, ECW isn't all about hardcore wrestling. It's universal rule is there is no DQ, but it's really used as a plot device so the matches are never limited; there are always a lot more to their matches then just 2 guys hitting each other with trash cans. I could name you 10x more good ECW matches than you could name TNA. Yet TNA is considered the more cleaner brand.  

I mean why are you so quick to dismiss this? Some of the greatest matches of all time have been no DQ matches in the first place. Is there a reason why you're assuming that ECW is pure trash when you admit that you've never seen it? If I gave you good ECW matches, would you atleast try it?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 13, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> So what are you saying then? The WWE was plagued with hardcore matches. Even the main events were hardcore matches, I mean seriously name one good Triple H match that wasn't no DQ. How many matches post 96 did Mick Foley have that didn't involve a chair? Every midcarder who was in the WWE had no wrestling talent compared to most of the mid carders in ECW and they relied far more on cheap violence.


 And have you ever heard me say I love either of your two examples? And how can you honestly sit here and say that the WWE's mid-card had no talent compared to ECW? I'd rather watch D'Lo Brown vs. Val Venis than 97% of the ECW mid-card work.



> Also your point about them not getting TV time doesn't make sense. You orignally said that you gave WWE more leeway because you see more guys there; but at the same time you even admit that they do not get TV time. So what would be the difference here?


 By TV time I mean RAW and to a much lesser extent Smackdown! WHile they weren't on the A Shows every week, you could still see them on Heat or Velocity.



> The WWE has a small roster compared to the NWA & WCW which are the only promos that could ever remotely challenge the WWE. The WWE never cross promotes either, so you literally see the same guys all the time.


  "Small" as it might be, it was still a hell of alot bigger than ECWs, which is the point I tried to make in the first place.



> Every match was a gimmick match? Most matches in ECW were normal matches, only difference is you could use a chair if you wanted too. TNA is pretty much really cookie cutter lucha libre + extremely dangerous slams, so yes it is no more dangerous than ECW.


 Isn't that a gimmick in itself? And come now, you know TNA has been about lucha style in forever man. Seriously. 



> Yeah and what is WCW most identifiable with? nWo, yet everyone watched it because of the cruiserweight division.


 Your actually proving my point because while everyone watched for the cruisers(the understated part of that promo), everyone watched ECW to see New Jack jump off a fuckin scaffold(which was the trademark style of the company)





> This doesn't make sense. Sabu, Sand man both over ECW talent. You hate ECW because of them. Hogan/Warrior/Hardies both over WWE talent. You don't hate WWE because of them ?



Hate WWE? No. But during the whole Warrior/Hogan feud in WCW I Stopped watching. When Hogan came back after Mania 18 I stopped watching. When Jeff and Matt had the world title runs a few months back I stopped watching SD! and to a lesser extent ECW. So yes, the hate I have for all six parties has stopped me from watching the product they are a part of in the past.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 13, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> And have you ever heard me say I love either of your two examples? And how can you honestly sit here and say that the WWE's mid-card had no talent compared to ECW? I'd rather watch D'Lo Brown vs. Val Venis than 97% of the ECW mid-card work.


 Yeah because I'm sure D low Brown and Val Venis can really wrestle leagues around Lance Storm, RVD, Malenko, Jericho, Rey Mysterio, Pscicosis, Super Crazy etc



> By TV time I mean RAW and to a much lesser extent Smackdown! WHile they weren't on the A Shows every week, you could still see them on Heat or Velocity.


 Heat and Velocity could fit in like 3 matches. 2/3 of those matches were just local jobbers or guys trying out :/. 



> "Small" as it might be, it was still a hell of alot bigger than ECWs, which is the point I tried to make in the first place.


 Not really. No one watched WWE for their huge roster in the first place - at most they only had like 40 guys during the 90's and you saw them a lot anyway. 



> Isn't that a gimmick in itself? And come now, you know TNA has been about lucha style in forever man. Seriously.


 No..a gimmick match is something that is different from a normal match. Every match in ECW you could use a chair and the ref was lenient, so how would that be a gimmick match? It's no different then TNA's rule of if you get DQ'd you give up the belt or WCW's rule of if you throw ur opponent over the top you're DQ'd. It's just differences in what is considered a normal match. 



> Your actually proving my point because while everyone watched for the cruisers(the understated part of that promo), everyone watched ECW to see New Jack jump off a fuckin scaffold(which was the trademark style of the company)


That's not proving anything. Because I can easily say people were watching ECW for the wrestling while people were watching WCW for the nWo.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 13, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Yeah because I'm sure D low Brown and Val Venis can really wrestle leagues around Lance Storm, RVD, Malenko, Jericho, Rey Mysterio, Pscicosis, Super Crazy etc


 Super Crazy sucked, RVD was an ECW main eventer of sorts, Malenko, Jericho, Rey, Psicosis are more known for thier WCW work than anything, and as for Storm, well, I liked the Impact Players so not much I can say their.



> Heat and Velocity could fit in like 3 matches. 2/3 of those matches were just local jobbers or guys trying out :/.


 Not always, alot of times it was used to get air time for the undercard.



> Not really. No one watched WWE for their huge roster in the first place - at most they only had like 40 guys during the 90's and you saw them a lot anyway.


 Dude, I never said people watched for the number of guys on the roster. The point I was making is that since E had more guys, there shittiness didn't seem to outweigh the good stuff, unlike ECW to me.



> No..a gimmick match is something that is different from a normal match. Every match in ECW you could use a chair and the ref was lenient, so how would that be a gimmick match? It's no different then TNA's rule of if you get DQ'd you give up the belt or WCW's rule of if you throw ur opponent over the top you're DQ'd. It's just differences in what is considered a normal match.


 Glad I'm not the only one who remembers the over the top ruleBut ypu really can't compare the belt changing hands on a DQ to being able to hit your opponent with a flaming 2 x 4.



> That's not proving anything. Because I can easily say people were watching ECW for the wrestling while people were watching WCW for the nWo.



It would prove your not pulling from facts as 95% of the people could've cared less about wrestling in ECW and only watched for the hardcore(hell, when the on air commentator says things like "What do you know, that was an honest to God wrestling hold." it proves that people weren't tuning in for the wrestling and ECW knew it(though, one could argue that folks don't really tune into WWE now for the wrestling, but that's a whole nother story.:)


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 13, 2009)

So what if I failed to remember one little fact, its not like there's gonna be a test on it. I remembered the important thing, true most people would be smart enough to not do the do it yourself surgery to fix a broken bone. But do you really want to risk the future of the promotion with stupid look at me I'm hitting someone with a chair antics. Im sorry but I know what I like and what I don't like. And hardcore elements in every match is dull.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 13, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Super Crazy sucked, RVD was an ECW main eventer of sorts, Malenko, Jericho, Rey, Psicosis are more known for thier WCW work than anything, and as for Storm, well, I liked the Impact Players so not much I can say their.


 wtf?

How did Super Crazy suck? Because he was a jobber on WWE? Seriously, you like Val Venis more than Super Crazy? Now THAT is super crazy

RVD was not a main eventer lol. Just because ECW midcarders were over due to them not being buried doesn't mean he was a main eventer.

Your point about Malenko, Jericho, Rey and Pscicosis is how I know you didn't watch ECW reguarly. Those dudes came in ECW first. ECW offered Lucha Libre, Technical Wrestling and Hardcore wrestling. In less you were watching TNN ECW. Your point about them being more well known for being in WCW is poor because

- It doesn't retcon the fact that they were ECW mid carders 

- Why wouldn't they be more well known for being in WCW? WCW was on TNT at a prime time slot.

- They were virtually stolen/bread in ECW. If Paul Heymen didn't have an eye for talent, then WCW would never have signed these guys or atleast intill way later. 




> Not always, alot of times it was used to get air time for the undercard.


 Lets be real here, Shotgun Saturday night sucked.



> Dude, I never said people watched for the number of guys on the roster. The point I was making is that since E had more guys, there shittiness didn't seem to outweigh the good stuff, unlike ECW to me.


 They barely had more guys. Do you even have proof that they did? 



> Glad I'm not the only one who remembers the over the top ruleBut ypu really can't compare the belt changing hands on a DQ to being able to hit your opponent with a flaming 2 x 4.


 Why can't I compare it? Because it's way different than a WWE/WCW match? So what are all FMW, CMLL, AAA matches gimmicks too? The point about a gimmick match with ECW is poor because that is just their universal ruling. Also let's be real here, if you're telling me that they did shit like pull out a flaming 2x4 every week then you're just being ignorant (not to say that you aren't already )




> It would prove your not pulling from facts as 95% of the people could've cared less about wrestling in ECW and only watched for the hardcore(hell, when the on air commentator says things like "What do you know, that was an honest to God wrestling hold." it proves that people weren't tuning in for the wrestling and ECW knew it(though, one could argue that folks don't really tune into WWE now for the wrestling, but that's a whole nother story.:)



What I am saying is people were tuning in for both. ECW was appealing to an order audience, it had more edge, it was the ALTERNATIVE product. Most people tuned in WCW for the nWo angles, but it's safe to say that the Cruserweight divsion helped heavily. All I am saying is that ECW was no different. What reason do you have to dispute this?


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 13, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> So what if I failed to remember one little fact, its not like there's gonna be a test on it.* I remembered the important thing, true most people would be smart enough to not do the do it yourself surgery to fix a broken bone. But do you really want to risk the future of the promotion with stupid look at me I'm hitting someone with a chair antics. Im sorry but I know what I like and what I don't like. *And hardcore elements in every match is dull.



So were debating here about something you don't know, and then you chime in and say a fact that is completly false? Why wouldn't I correct it? You didn't fail to remember a fact, you basically made it up . My question is, why do you think ECW is garbage if you've NEVER seen it? To the point where you're basically making shit up to degrade it? I mean why would you refuse to try it, what do you have to lose? If you like wrestling then it couldn't hurt.

The bolded part makes no sense to me. I'd be happy if you could rephrase that. 

Also you're telling me you've never enjoyed a no DQ match? I find that hard to believe.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 13, 2009)

You forget what the purpose of ECW was, to give those who werent welcome in the main promotions any longer a second chance, and to give new talent a chance to shine if they werent ready for a big promotion yet.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 13, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> You forget what the purpose of ECW was, to give those who werent welcome in the main promotions any longer a second chance, and to give new talent a chance to shine if they werent ready for a big promotion yet.



Shouldn't I be saying this to you and Chaos? _You are the guys _who are saying the purpose of ECW was garbage matches (or atleast heavily implying it).


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 13, 2009)

I like No DQ matches I just dont want them all the time.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 13, 2009)

Look, I'm just gonna end this here because you say I never watched when I know I did, and your saying I'm being "disrespectful" for calling em like I see em, so I'm just gonna quit befores this dissolves any further. My closing feelings: ECW was shit, and theirs nothing you, Tommy Dreamer, Paul Heyman, Jesus, or Batman can say to convince me otherwise. 

ECW was shit, I'm glad it's gone, end of discussion.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 13, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I like No DQ matches I just dont want them all the time.



So what are you preaching on about? I literally said there are plenty of good no DQ matches, and you gave me some Power Rangers special about how you can get hurt in pro wrestling. Every match in ECW was no DQ, but that didn't mean that people ALWAYS hit each other with weapons. Is what I'm saying really that hard to comprehend?



Chaos Ghost said:


> Look, I'm just gonna end this here because you say I never watched when I know I did, and your saying I'm being "disrespectful" for calling em like I see em, so I'm just gonna quit befores this dissolves any further. My closing feelings: ECW was shit, and theirs nothing you, Tommy Dreamer, Paul Heyman, Jesus, or Batman can say to convince me otherwise.
> 
> ECW was shit, I'm glad it's gone, end of discussion.



Because you didn't watch ECW. How are you going to tell me you watched ECW and you don't even know who the mid carders are? You prob never even seen half the guys I mentioned wrestle on ECW.

I don't care if you dislike ECW, but if you're going to make up lies like it is CZW then I'm gonna call you out on it. If you can't someone challenging your opinion then you need to get off the Internet. I already told you if you want to see good matches all you have to do is ask. So what are you scared of? I'm not gonna hurt your feelings or anything.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 13, 2009)

I view special rule matches like prime rib, its good the first day or two, then after 4 days of eating left over prime rib you cant enjoy it anymore. I've done it before. I like a hardcore match now and then but I dont want to see it every match, because I also want to take into account how much damage a body can actually take. These guys arent game characters who take a beating and then when you start a new match they're 100% again.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 13, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I view special rule matches like prime rib, its good the first day or two, then after 4 days of eating left over prime rib you cant enjoy it anymore. I've done it before. I like a hardcore match now and then but I dont want to see it every match, because I also want to take into account how much damage a body can actually take. These guys arent game characters who take a beating and then when you start a new match they're 100% again.



What does this have to do with what I posted?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 13, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Because you didn't watch ECW. How are you going to tell me you watched ECW and you don't even know who the mid carders are? You prob never even seen half the guys I mentioned wrestle on ECW.
> 
> I don't care if you dislike ECW, but if you're going to make up lies like it is CZW then I'm gonna call you out on it. If you can't someone challenging your opinion then you need to get off the Internet. I already told you if you want to see good matches all you have to do is ask. So what are you scared of? I'm not gonna hurt your feelings or anything.


How the fuck can you tell me what I did and didn't watch? Were you there? No, you weren't. And how the fuck can you say I didn't know who the mid-carders were? I knew about everyone you named, only point I was making is that Malenko and the likes were more well known for their out of ECW work. And how could I not take you challenging me? I met you post for post when your only defense was "ECW was more than just hardcore" when in one of my first post I say that it wasn't all hardcore shit but what part of it was  ruined the rest that wasn't. 

And I don't need you to show me "good ECW matches", my browser gets youtube just like everyone elses. And for every Lance Storm work of art you post I'm sure I can find a New Jack piece shit to overshadow it, just like in the original ECW. 

And please don't try to word it to seem as if I'm backing down to you challenging me mate, I'm just tired of sitting here going "no u" for hours on end.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 13, 2009)

Okay let me rephrase, a hardcore match now and then is good but think of it as the best food you could have. At first you like it, but then after the third meal of it, you don't like it anymore. That's how I view the matches with unique rules. 

Now I wasn't giving you a lecture, but I don't like people thinking just cause these guys are athletes and professionals that they can take a beating like that all the time and still go. Enough concussions from matches like that and you got another Chris Benoit incident, every head injury puts them closer on that road to serious brain damage.

I'm not as harsh a critic of ECW as Ghost, but I view the new ECW as a reincarnation of the brand. Its going down a different path than the road to hell it was on in the 90's having guys blade every match just to please the hypocrite fans. 

I don't see the point in injuring themselves to the point it might affect their health just to please a few people. The idiots who want the hardcore matches all the time are a small demographic who have no idea what the word extreme means. I simply see the wrestlers as still being human, not just as characters who fight for our amusement.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 13, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> How the fuck can you tell me what I did and didn't watch? Were you there? No, you weren't. And how the fuck can you say I didn't know who the mid-carders were? I knew about everyone you named, only point I was making is that Malenko and the likes were more well known for their out of ECW work. And how could I not take you challenging me? I met you post for post when your only defense was "ECW was more than just hardcore" when in one of my first post I say that it wasn't all hardcore shit but what part of it was  ruined the rest that wasn't.
> 
> And I don't need you to show me "good ECW matches", my browser gets youtube just like everyone elses. And for every Lance Storm work of art you post I'm sure I can find a New Jack piece shit to overshadow it, just like in the original ECW.
> 
> And please don't try to word it to seem as if I'm backing down to you challenging me mate, I'm just tired of sitting here going "no u" for hours on end.



Because you talk like you've never seen ECW before. Also you said it yourself, ECW is shit - so why would you even watch it? Am I seriously suppose to believe that someone of your age was watching every ECW program despite them hating it? 

Right and what your saying about Malenko and shit is stupid. You basically said that ECW's mid card sucked, I mentioned very talented wrestlers and you basically say they don't count? That doesn't sound dumb to you? So what if they are more known for their WCW work. You didn't 'match' me post for post seeing as how you gave up (so how did you respond to the post previous to that  ).  Do you not see my point here in regards to guys like Guerrero? 

Why are you getting so angry about me recommending good matches to you. So because you have youtube that means you know what matches are good and what aren't? So if someone recommended you a good song or a good movie, you'd be like 'stfu bish - i have youtube'. 


My point is, what's with your grudge against ECW. You're saying shit like, well I didn't like this so that means anything that was good was bad. Yet you've stated to be a fan of the WWE, and for every good WWE moment there are 20 dumb moments. Again, do you not see my point here as well?


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 13, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Okay let me rephrase, a hardcore match now and then is good but think of it as the best food you could have. At first you like it, but then after the third meal of it, you don't like it anymore. That's how I view the matches with unique rules.
> 
> Now I wasn't giving you a lecture, but I don't like people thinking just cause these guys are athletes and professionals that they can take a beating like that all the time and still go. Enough concussions from matches like that and you got another Chris Benoit incident, every head injury puts them closer on that road to serious brain damage.
> 
> ...



Chris Benoit got brain damage from wrestling in general. Everyone in Pro Wrestling gets damaged. Guys in Ring of Honor walk around with concussions EVERY show and it isn't a hardcore show.

No offense, but every Pro Wrestling match you see that person is destroying their body. Again, ECW is quality wrestling - the only difference between ECW and 90's WWE is that it has better plot lines, better atmosphere and better and more diverse wrestling. 

Also, I'm not talking about the new ECW. It has nothing to do with this discussion. I don't see the point in comparing them aside from the fact their titles are the same.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 13, 2009)

Because it was brought up when I mentioned someone defending the new ECW on another forum, when some jackhole had to make another rant that ECW needs to have guys jumping off balconies through ten glass tables that are on fire into thumb tacks that explode.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 13, 2009)

Well I never mentioned the other ECW in this discussion. I personally don't see why WWE even names their show ECW. My point is, ECW is quality wrestling and if you're a wrestling fan you should atleast give it a good try. What reason do I have to lie about that?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 13, 2009)

I could try and watch some of the old stuff. But I just generally get sick of the stupid marks who think that ECW had to stay the same way and the originals could never retire.


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 13, 2009)

ECW needs to get some real feuds together. These 6-8 man tags featuring the whole roster is getting old.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 13, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Because you talk like you've never seen ECW before. Also you said it yourself, ECW is shit - so why would you even watch it? Am I seriously suppose to believe that someone of your age was watching every ECW program despite them hating it?


Simple really. Back then there was this kids whose mom use to order and record every WCW, WWF, and ECW PPV for him. He used to let us watch them. I had to watch ECW because their was no "skip this or skip that", you just had to watch it. So as I stated, to watch Mike Awesome vs. Mastao Tanaka you had to watch Sandman vs. Raven(unless it was the ME in which case you could just leave.)



> Right and what your saying about Malenko and shit is stupid. You basically said that ECW's mid card sucked, I mentioned very talented wrestlers and you basically say they don't count? That doesn't sound dumb to you? So what if they are more known for their WCW work. You didn't 'match' me post for post seeing as how you gave up (so how did you respond to the post previous to that ).  Do you not see my point here?


 No, because that would be like someone trying to claim Goldberg in a WWE converstation. Was he there for a period of time? Sure. Did he draw and make a huge impact their? Nope. Just like Malenko. Was he part of ECW's mid-card? Of course. Did he really make his name their? Nope.



> Why are you getting so angry about me recommending good matches to you. So because you have youtube that means you know what matches are good and what aren't? So if someone recommended you a good song or a good movie, you'd be like 'stfu bish - i have youtube'.


No, because the difference is your recommending shit I've seen, shit I know, shit that others have shown me in similar discussions, shit I saw when it first happened years ago.



> My point is, what's with your grudge against ECW. You're saying shit like, well I didn't like this so that means anything that was good was bad. Yet you've stated to be a fan of the WWE, and for every good WWE moment there are 20 dumb moments. Again, do you not see my point here as well?


Do you not see mine? Did I say that all of ECW was bad? No. I said the bad overshadowed the good and made the product shitty. If you have a delicous steak in front of you, but you see fungus on it, that yummy meal becomes shit to you, rather it be as big as a dime or it consumes the whole thing. Just like ECW. 

And of course you can find 20 dumb moments for every good WWE moment. E has been doing failly shit for years and will continue to do so. When did I become some card carrying member of the WWE fanclub? Hell, people rag on the E all the time and never really say anything about it because it's mostly true. So this whole trying to compare thing is failing to me as I reconize that alot, well most really, of what the E does is shit. Hell, they put a world title on Batista for fucks sake!

So once again, I'm stating that nothing will change my feelings on ECW.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 13, 2009)

- Well you've said multiple times 'ECW is shit'. So, yes you kinda did say all of ECW was bad. Generally when you say something is shit, there is not much leeway.

- I didn't recommend you anything. 

- Mike Awesome vs Tanaka started to pick up post ECW's prime years. Point still taken, but ECW was at it's best 96-97.





> No, because that would be like someone trying to claim Goldberg in a WWE converstation. Was he there for a period of time? Sure. Did he draw and make a huge impact their? Nope. Just like Malenko. Was he part of ECW's mid-card? Of course. Did he really make his name their? Nope.


Why wouldn't it make since to bring up Goldberg in a WWE conversation? If someone was talking about WWE 2003-2004 years then you would have to talk about Goldberg. He was an important part of the WWE roster at the time. It has nothing to do with him being more well known as a WCW star. Were talking about the product, not who the individuals identify most with.

All the guys I mentioned were there for atleast a year, all the guys I mentioned did draw, and all the guys I mentioned DEFIANTLY made an impact. Lucha Libre was introduced to America because of ECW. WCW picked it up and put it on national TV. So yes, it's a pretty big impact.

Anyway, back to my point. You said that ECW's midcarders are shit. I went back to the good ol days of ECW, mentioned awesome mid carders, and they don't count because they are more known in WCW? It's not like at the time they'd know they go to WCW and become bigger stars. If were talking about a promotion or an era in the promotion, then mentioning what happens in the future would be irrelevant in that case.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



FUCK ECW!!!!




I'm done. It's 15 till 3 and I have school in the morning, so I'm done. I've said what I needed to say, said what I wanted to say, so I'm done.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 13, 2009)

Not touching the ECW debate with a 20-foot pole, but one minor correction: WCW kinda got into the lucha initially with the When Worlds Collide PPV in conjunction with AAA.

Sure, it didn't mean much at the time and it took almost a year before the luchadores started showing up on WCW TV regularly after ECW began featuring them, but still.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 13, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Not touching the ECW debate with a 20-foot pole, but one minor correction: WCW kinda got into the lucha initially with the When Worlds Collide PPV in conjunction with AAA.
> 
> Sure, it didn't mean much at the time and it took almost a year before the luchadores started showing up on WCW TV regularly after ECW began featuring them, but still.



That doesn't correct anything.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 13, 2009)

I wish I had TiVo or DVR so I could record Vince on E:60 tomorrow night. I have to fcuking work at that time. He's spose to talk bout bein abused, and Benoit, and shit like that.


----------



## Broleta (Apr 13, 2009)

Draft tonight.. we're all agreed that Trips is going back to raw?


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 13, 2009)

Saw a clip of the E60 shit.

Vince says he will never die.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 13, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Saw a clip of the E60 shit.
> 
> Vince says he will never die.



That was classic. What made it even better......although Vince laughed......he looked dead ass serious. Like he knows something we don't. Oh shit! I get it now! When he "Dies" his brain will be put in Trips's body! Of course!


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 13, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> That doesn't correct anything.






> Lucha Libre was introduced to America because of ECW. WCW picked it up and put it on national TV. So yes, it's a pretty big impact.




WCW had been using luchadores every now and then whenever they ran shows down in Texas and then they sponsered the AAA show back in '94 before Heyman started bringing them in, so that's a negative on ECW introducing America to lucha libre.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 13, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> WCW had been using luchadores every now and then whenever they ran shows down in Texas and then they sponsered the AAA show back in '94 before Heyman started bringing them in, so that's a negative on ECW introducing America to lucha libre.



Get involved in the ECW debate Shadow! Aren't you always saying how we lack debate in this thread?

j/k

I have to admit though, that was more fun than sitting around and agreeing on how much HHH sucks


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 13, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> WCW had been using luchadores every now and then whenever they ran shows down in Texas and then they sponsered the AAA show back in '94 before Heyman started bringing them in, so that's a negative on ECW introducing America to lucha libre.



Well if you want to get technical, Lucha Libre was introduced by the NWA. It's not like Mexico is on another planet or anything, everyone knows what Lucha Libre is.  WCW and WWE never thought it could ever blend well with the American fan base. Are you seriously going to compare the AAA/WCW super show to having them reguarly appear on their program? 2 Saturday shows after that event they never even mentioned them. ECW did introduce lucha libre to America, I've never read or heard any wrestling promoter or wrestler say other wise  (inless you want to get really really nit picky).


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 13, 2009)

Jack Swagger you amazing bastard you. They take you off tv for a few weeks and what do you do in your first match back? You clearly out-wrestle the top guy n live TV. Good fucking show old sport. Good show


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 13, 2009)

I wanted him to win, it was such a shame they booked him to lose against the walking  lunchbox. 

Man Miz and Morrison split! And I can see the battle royal going south for ECW they got a Ricky on their team, this sucks!


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 13, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Well if you want to get technical, Lucha Libre was introduced by the NWA. It's not like Mexico is on another planet or anything, everyone knows what Lucha Libre is.  WCW and WWE never thought it could ever blend well with the American fan base. Are you seriously going to compare the AAA/WCW super show to having them reguarly appear on their program? 2 Saturday shows after that event they never even mentioned them. ECW did introduce lucha libre to America, I've never read or heard any wrestling promoter or wrestler say other wise  (inless you want to get really really nit picky).


I wasn't comparing WCW running the PPV to ECW prominently featuring them on their TV show. You said ECW introduced them to America, which is what I was correcting.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow ECW, way to fail it up. You only get one draft pic and it's Kozlov. Way to bury ECW fellas


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 13, 2009)

They have an over glorified jobber now!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 13, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> They have an over glorified jobber now!



WHich means ECW Title Contender


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 13, 2009)

You calling Swaggah, an over glorified jobber?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 13, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> You calling Swaggah, an over glorified jobber?



He is not a contender

He's the goddamn champion

He's the exception not the rule. Dreamer, Finlay, Henry on the other hand..........


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 13, 2009)

Yeah I see the point. Seems the spoilers for the draft were partially wrong. It sounded like Morrison was gonna go to SD.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 13, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Yeah I see the point. Seems the spoilers for the draft were partially wrong. It sounded like Morrison was gonna go to SD.



Supplemental Draft hasn't happened yet.

I have two comments.

Rey vs. Shelton

Miz vs. MVP

That shit needs to happen.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Apr 13, 2009)

Poor ECW. I thought Swagger put on a good match. I knew HHH was coming back to Raw. Hell he has been on there so much I forget he was even on Smackdown.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 13, 2009)

Morrison needs to have Melina as a Valet again. I hope the supplemental draft doesnt rape ECW with useless people like Finlay and Hornswoggle again.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 13, 2009)

Honestly, Triple H was better when he was a heel. Bring that back for some excellent matches.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 13, 2009)

Before Miz attacks Morrison tonight I saw him attacking, when they hugged. Namely cause Morrison cost him the match.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 14, 2009)

I was expecting Batista to win in the main event but i guess Orton needs to job to Triple H some more.

Overall a good show.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 14, 2009)

Draft shows tend to be some of the best booked matches out of the year. Another gem this year.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 14, 2009)

Alchemist I love the old school Jericho in your sig.

That was great tonight when someone said Chris save us!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 14, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Alchemist I love the old school Jericho in your sig.
> 
> That was great tonight when someone said Chris save us!



They need to fire Grisham. He's annoying and he's upsetting JR


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 14, 2009)

Matt said he missed Todd. But yeah he is a touch boring for a commentator, hell have him do Michael Cole's job.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 14, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Matt said he missed Todd. But yeah he is a touch boring for a commentator, hell have him do Michael Cole's job.



Man, you could feel that tension threw the damn TV. Jr was ignoring verbal cues and shit. Matthews and Striker are win though, just like i said they would.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 14, 2009)

Indeed they are, he asked Matthews what they call Miz and Morrison's relationship, a bromance. Which it was, until Miz turned more heel than Morrison can be. I vote politically minded celebrity Morrison to come about! The kind who uses their status to save the world. Its the only way face Morrison can work.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 14, 2009)

So basically either Edge starts his ninth world title reign at Backlash or Punk starts his second the week after.

Smackdown world title picture: Mysterio, Punk, Jeff Hardy, Taker maybe, Edge, Jericho.

Raw world title picture: Cena, Batista, Triple H, Orton, Shawn Michaels maybe, Big Show maybe.

Yeah definitely more interested in Smackdown right now, although if you needed any more confirmation that Smackdown is the B-show...

Now to see what ECW looks like tomorrow since the Supplemental Draft is where all its moves happen. Kozlov being their biggest pick is...well at least we should still be getting Bourne/Swagger down the road.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 14, 2009)

Well Vickie wasnt as god awful as she was on SD. So Maybe Raw can still be the A show.


----------



## Broleta (Apr 14, 2009)

Eeeew. Christian and Morrison better get drafted on Wednesday..


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Apr 14, 2009)

well what was the draft? i missed it. who got drafted?


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Honestly, Triple H was better when he was a heel. Bring that back for some excellent matches.



What's the difference between face HHH and heel HHH? (read: none)

I'm quite happy with the results. It makes it so I don't have to bother with Raw anymore. (I really only cared about what Punk/Jericho were doing).

SD!'s main event scene looks kinda cool. Meanwhile Raw's main event scene doesn't change one bit. Fuck Raw.

Course with Jericho And Stale BrEaDGE (meh I tried) as heels, doesn't seem likely for Punk to turn. If not, hopefully Jericho takes over as the top heel. No HHH to ruin Punk/Jericho/Jeff. Niceness.

ECW got fucked of course. I don't think it'd be good for Christian to leave TBH. He's fucked on Raw because there's no room for him. SD! has plenty of top faces (Punk, Rey, Jeff, Taker) although they could use another heel if Punk doesn't turn. But they (ECW) really do need a top face...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 14, 2009)

Meh, there was some good and bad with this draft. MVP, Matt Hardy, and Big Show on my TV more with C.M. Bitch gone for good(hopefully) = extremely fucking good. Jericho and Rey leaving with Triple H coming in to bore me to tears = extremely bad.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 14, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> What's the difference between face HHH and heel HHH? (read: none)
> 
> I'm quite happy with the results. It makes it so I don't have to bother with Raw anymore. (I really only cared about what Punk/Jericho were doing).


 
Basically since he had better matchups and the buildup for most of his matches were better when he was of the heel, just like how it was for the last Wrestlemania. 

So yes, there's a difference.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 14, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> What's the difference between face HHH and heel HHH? (read: none)
> ...


Heel Triple H actually doesn't bore me in promos


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 14, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Heel Triple H actually doesn't bore me in promos


 
Or in the matches. You know what's coming, but at least it makes the matches better than he would be if he were a face.


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 14, 2009)

There isn't a difference in his matches/promos. At all.

I think HHH has been a face too long for you guys to remember.

"I'm not a nice person" - translation? I may be a face, but I get to be my heel self while all the other heels turned faces get nerfed. LOZ.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 14, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> There isn't a difference in his matches/promos. At all.
> 
> I think HHH has been a face too long for you guys to remember.



Face HHH: "I am the Game I will not lose! I will now twist your words to make you sound like a homosexual despite the fact I'm probally the third gayest guy on this roster!" *crowd lolz*

Hell HHH: I am THe Game I will not lose! To prvoe this I wil frown alot and get extremely close to your face before hitting you with a sledgehammer, much to the chagrin of the crowd!

I like Heel Better


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Does he still make the cock jokes in the WWE PG world? I still don't see a damn change in anything he does. Face or heel, his opponents WILL play the underdog. Only they won't make a comeback. He'll still use the sledgehammer, only JR won't berate him for it. In fact the only difference between heel HHH and face HHH is the fact that face HHH can have feuds with fellow faces. Really can't have feuds with the heel as a heel.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 14, 2009)




----------



## RadishMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Cole's Fake Laugh is awesome.


----------



## DirkDagger (Apr 14, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Cole's Fake Laugh is awesome.


You said it! That is some laugh!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 14, 2009)

Morrison and Bourne had the best match tonight.


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Superstars spoilers look like shit.

The current SD! spoilers if they were real have...

*Spoiler*: __ 



All the Raw stars promoting their upcoming feuds with virtually no SD! guys on there. The draft means fuck all. Eat shit and Die Vince...

If fake, I apologize.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 14, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Does he still make the cock jokes in the WWE PG world? I still don't see a damn change in anything he does. Face or heel, his opponents WILL play the underdog. Only they won't make a comeback. He'll still use the sledgehammer, only JR won't berate him for it. In fact the only difference between heel HHH and face HHH is the fact that face HHH can have feuds with fellow faces. Really can't have feuds with the heel as a heel.


 
Heh, last tme I remember him fighting a heel as a heel was when he fought Kurt Angle, a long, long, long, long time ago. It was either him, or The Rock.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 14, 2009)

Why is it Edge cant hold a title for more than one month?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 15, 2009)

Because the plot demands for him to lose it, only to gain it back within the span of one month.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 15, 2009)

Its kinda meh with the predictability.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 15, 2009)

Too unexpected, which drains the excitement. You didn't get it that much back in the Attitude Era, at least, not so in my opinion.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 15, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Why is it Edge cant hold a title for more than one month?



Awful, awful booking.

I'm suprised Terra hasn;t had a heel vs. heel feud in a while. I remember them making a point of showing his disgust at both King Bookeh and JBL during their world title reigns.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 15, 2009)

Edge is the transition champion, he wins it just to give it to someone else it seems.


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 15, 2009)

He once had a 3 month reign I think.

That was his big one...


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 15, 2009)

Orton is the only non face that's ever going to get a reign over 3 months and that was just a one time thing because Cena was out.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 15, 2009)

Know whats win?

I'm RPing a Bondage match in my Guild on Gaia

Epic no?


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 15, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Know whats win?
> 
> I'm RPing a Bondage match in my Guild on Gaia
> 
> Epic no?



wtfs a bondage match?


Anyone see ECW tonight? Morrison/Bourne was tiiiiiight.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 15, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> wtfs a bondage match?
> 
> 
> Anyone see ECW tonight? Morrison/Bourne was tiiiiiight.



Keep in mind, this is two chicks.

Anything S & M or bondage related is fair game. Whips, handcuffs, belts, paddles, chains, whatever. Only way to win is via submission.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 15, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Orton is the only non face that's ever going to get a reign over 3 months and that was just a one time thing because Cena was out.


No, Orton was supposed to beat Cena and then they would main event WM that year, but then, what happened happened and then we got Triple H thrown in. 

Also, Hunter's last heel/heel feud was with Big Show in early '06 and it revolved around him breaking Show's hand or something like that.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 15, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> No, Orton was supposed to beat Cena and then they would main event WM that year, but then, what happened happened and then we got Triple H thrown in.
> 
> Also, Hunter's last heel/heel feud was with Big Show in early '06 and it revolved around him breaking Show's hand or something like that.



I thought Jean-Paul was a face then? Was this around the time of the DX vs. McMahons/Show match?


----------



## Dr Faust (Apr 15, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I thought Jean-Paul was a face then? Was this around the time of the DX vs. McMahons/Show match?



No, it was when Show was tagging with Kane. Maybe just before or after. Not sure. Some time around then, though. And I believe it was started when Trips disrespected Flair. Something along the lines of Jericho's present angle.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 15, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I thought Jean-Paul was a face then? Was this around the time of the DX vs. McMahons/Show match?


Show/HHH happened in December/January. HHH was a heel all the way up to after Mania.


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 15, 2009)

Know what's funny?

The supplemental draft has them splitting up the few tag teams in the WWE...

Primo got drafted to Raw. Isn't he 1/2 of the Merged Belts?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 15, 2009)

Dr Faust said:


> No, it was when Show was tagging with Kane. Maybe just before or after. Not sure. Some time around then, though. And I believe it was started when Trips disrespected Flair. Something along the lines of Jericho's present angle.





Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Show/HHH happened in December/January. HHH was a heel all the way up to after Mania.


Ah, gotcha.


RadishMan said:


> Know what's funny?
> 
> The supplemental draft has them splitting up the few tag teams in the WWE...
> 
> Primo got drafted to Raw. Isn't he 1/2 of the Merged Belts?



He is. It makes no sense to have him brand exclusive....he has to defend the belts on all three shows anyway.

EDIT: Carlito went to RAW too, so I guess at least they're not split up.

Man, Cryme Tyme, Bellas(saw it coming) Big Zeke and TBK, Hawkins and Ryder....none of these mae sense to split up. TBK needs Zeke and vice verse(because he's sooooooo unique by himself), Hawk and Ryde are a decent tag team, but neither are ready to compete on their own; Bellas just need to be together, even if feuding, and as for Cryme Tyme, well.....despite talent I think Shad's days are numbered.

This might as well have been called the Future Endeavors draft.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm thinking this is their way of making all of the tag teams "inter-promotional," since the belts are that way now.

I mean they can't honestly think these tag team guys being split can survive on their own.

Then again there's still five more picks, so the tag teams may be reunited and they're just doing this for "shock value" or something.

Also DH Smith and Natalya got drafted to ECW...New Hart Foundation lives?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 15, 2009)

The Big Mumbo said:


> I'm thinking this is their way of making all of the tag teams "inter-promotional," since the belts are that way now.
> 
> I mean they can't honestly think these tag team guys being split can survive on their own.
> 
> ...



Ah, didn't think of that.

As for Hart Foundation....dunno....DH hasn't been excited about from what I've heard.


----------



## Broleta (Apr 15, 2009)

Oh god.. Christian's still on ECW 

Oh well, here's hoping he wins the title at Backlash.


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 15, 2009)

I look forward to seeing Kendrick rock the indy circuit in a few months...

I'm gonna hafta look over the new rosters. Lotta shuffling.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 15, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Ah, gotcha.
> 
> 
> He is. It makes no sense to have him brand exclusive....he has to defend the belts on all three shows anyway.
> ...



I know rite.  

I don't know what WWE is going to do with their tag division now but right now aside from Carlito and Primo its non-existant. Unless....unless that's the point, they're letting Carlito and Primo keep all the tag titles warm while theirs no longer a division for them to be used in. TBK fucked himself over, i've been pissed with him ever since he decided to pick getting stoned over getting a push. What a weedhead.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 15, 2009)

Well so much for Morrison dominating Bourne again. But at least he could go for the intercontinental title again and get going on his main event push. But they split up DJ Gabriel and Alicia Fox? WTF!?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 15, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> I know rite.
> 
> I don't know what WWE is going to do with their tag division now but right now aside from Carlito and Primo its non-existant. Unless....unless that's the point, they're letting Carlito and Primo keep all the tag titles warm while theirs no longer a division for them to be used in. TBK fucked himself over, i've been pissed with him ever since he decided to pick getting stoned over getting a push. What a weedhead.


It's sad really.



JarethDallis said:


> Well so much for Morrison dominating Bourne again. But at least he could go for the intercontinental title again and get going on his main event push. But they split up DJ Gabriel and Alicia Fox? WTF!?



Cuz DJ Gabriel is fail and they only used him to get Alicia over. Just like Burchill.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 15, 2009)

I guess ECW didnt get raped, we got Helms who is talented, and we lost Ricky. On another note, Bourne is so gonna get ganked by the Hart Foundation being on ECW, Bourne is the top face we can all agree but cmon he doesnt have a chance!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 15, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I guess ECW didnt get raped, we got Helms who is talented, and we lost Ricky. On another note, Bourne is so gonna get ganked by the Hart Foundation being on ECW, Bourne is the top face we can all agree but cmon he doesnt have a chance!



I hope they don't do that. DH is just so bleh.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 15, 2009)

Ya know, the flaw in this is you cant really have a Hart foundation with out a person named Hart. But Ricky is probably on his way out since he is so fail.


----------



## Dr Faust (Apr 15, 2009)

They moved TBK to Raw instead of ECW!? Those bastards!

Anyway, heres the drafts as well as the new rosters.

Television Draft

_To Raw_
MVP
Big Show
Matt Hardy
HHH
The Miz
Maryse

_To SmackDown!_
Melina
CM Punk
Kane
Chris Jericho
Rey-Rey

_To ECW_
Vladimir Kozlov

Supplemental Draft

_To Raw_
Mr Kennedy
Primo Colon
Nikki Bella
Chavo Guerrero
Hornswoggle
Carlito
Festus
The Brian Kendrick
Brie Bella

_To SmackDown!_
Shad Gaspard
Alicia Fox
Mike Knox
Candice Michelle
Ricky Ortiz
Layla
John Morrison
JTG
Dolph Ziggler
Charlie Haas

_To ECW_
Ezekiel Jackson
Zack Ryder
DH Smith
Natalya
Hurricane Helms


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 15, 2009)

So how many times are we gonna see Priceless/Colons? Well I won't be seeing it.

And why is the Internet exploding over Dick Head Smith? WHY?!?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 15, 2009)

Cause now he has an awesome tag partner to hopefully get him over. And if Ted Hart ever gets his shit together he might be able to wrestle in the E.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 15, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Cause now he has an awesome tag partner to hopefully get him over. And if Ted Hart ever gets his shit together he might be able to wrestle in the E.



Don't say that. 

And why is everyone assuming that HArt Foundation is a foregone conclusion? DH didn't want in before and apparently TJ and Nattie are vexed over that, so why would they do it?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 15, 2009)

Well its true, he needs Kidd to make him look like he can wrestle at least.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 15, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Well its true, he needs Kidd to make him look like he can wrestle at least.



DH is a Canadian Chavo.

Not really a bad worker, he can wrestle a bit cause he learned from talented guys, but as a whole just bleh.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 15, 2009)

He needs a gimmick to give him oomph like Chavito is lacking in. All he does is push Vickie's wheel chair. Is that bitch made of sugar glass?


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 15, 2009)

Really wishing a lot of these Suppl. additions never happened. Actually not too happy about JoMo going to SD!. I'm sure the MnM split is for his super push. Not that I'm not a fan of the Morrison, but he's ruining my plans! <_<


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 15, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> He needs a gimmick to give him oomph like Chavito is lacking in. All he does is push Vickie's wheel chair. Is that bitch made of sugar glass?


 Even when he had decent gimmicks Chavo was still a bore to watch.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 15, 2009)

Maybe they will settle the score on superstars! Some people think he's going to go face, but Morrison cant be face with that gimmick.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 15, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Maybe they will settle the score on superstars! Some people think he's going to go face, but Morrison cant be face with that gimmick.



I keep trying to think of a way he could spin his gimmick into being face. 

Say, why the fuck is he still Morrison anyway? He hasn't been Morrison-esque for a while now


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 15, 2009)

the only way it would still work is as a tweener, or as a face he acts like bono ya know humanitarian piece of crap.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 15, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> the only way it would still work is as a tweener, or as a face he acts like bono ya know humanitarian piece of crap.



He better try to pull off some sorta HBK likeable prick gimmick or something. Or just not talking and letting his "flashy" ringwork win the fans over.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 15, 2009)

Well he falls into the tradition of the light weight guys who beat the big guys. Bret Hart, HBK, and the like.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 16, 2009)

Bret's not really one I'd call "light weight."

I have to admit, Smackdown didn't get brutally ass-raped like they used to in previous drafts. Hell, even the Supplemental Draft worked out for 'em, too. Also, Hornswaggle? What the fuck? Are they fucking serious? I'm guessing they're turning Finlay heel or he's retiring soon because it makes no sense to split them up otherwise. Speaking of which with ECW, despite losing Miz and Morrison, they still made out pretty damn well with Helms and Nattie. Don't know why Jackson's going there when they already have a black super-heavyweight badass in Henry there and just got Kozlov, too. 

Since I'm kinda nodding off due to painkillers(pulled muscles in your lower back suck ASS), I'll give my thoughts on the rest tomorrow.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 16, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Bret's not really one I'd call "light weight."
> 
> I have to admit, Smackdown didn't get brutally ass-raped like they used to in previous drafts. Hell, even the Supplemental Draft worked out for 'em, too. Also, Hornswaggle? What the fuck? Are they fucking serious? I'm guessing they're turning Finlay heel or he's retiring soon because it makes no sense to split them up otherwise. Speaking of which with ECW, despite losing Miz and Morrison, they still made out pretty damn well with Helms and Nattie. Don't know why Jackson's going there when they already have a black super-heavyweight badass in Henry there and just got Kozlov, too.
> 
> Since I'm kinda nodding off due to painkillers(pulled muscles in your lower back suck ASS), I'll give my thoughts on the rest tomorrow.



Nattie was a wasted pick, she was there on Kidd's arm every week anyway.

As for Henry, I thought e went to RAW? If not, tag team time bitches


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 16, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> DH is a Canadian Chavo.
> 
> Not really a bad worker, he can wrestle a bit cause he learned from talented guys, but as a whole just bleh.



Didn't Bret say DH was the best wrestler of his generation? I kinda LOL'd when Bret said that. Either its false, either DH is really hiding something from us or Bret is going blind.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 16, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Didn't Bret say DH was the best wrestler of his generation? I kinda LOL'd when Bret said that. Either its false, either DH is really hiding something from us or Bret is going blind.



Naw, Bret's just gotta put the family over, and he damn sure can;t say anything close to that about Teddy, and thoug they consider him family TJ isn't a Hart soooooo


----------



## Dr Faust (Apr 16, 2009)

I can see a sort of Hart Foundation cropping up. Harry Smith and TJ Wilson have already tagged together in FCW. They were the tag champs for a while. Hell, they were even a new Hart Foundation in FCW with Teddy Hart. And, with Nattie on ECW as well, it's too tempting a stable for Vincey-Boy to pass up. Plus, they need more tag teams if the division is going to survive.

Watch. It'll happen.


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeah but the tag belts are on Raw?

Oops there I go thinking the brand extension had boundaries.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 16, 2009)

I think the tag titles are going to float from now on. Hell, I could see them using Superstars to be the pseudo-home of tag wrestling to make it seem special since that's supposed to be where inter-brand matches are supposed to happen, anyway.



> Nattie was a wasted pick, she was there on Kidd's arm every week anyway.


She was technically still SD, so I guess they wanted to make it official that she's on ECW's roster.


----------



## Dr Faust (Apr 16, 2009)

Since when has the E been brand exclusive? A couple of years now, surely.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 16, 2009)

2002. The roster was split between RAW and Smackdown right after WM 18.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 16, 2009)

Probably the worst move they made, it just limited the feuds, and as I see it now Raw has several pieces of stale bread. Cena, being on the moldier side of them all.


----------



## DirkDagger (Apr 16, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Probably the worst move they made, it just limited the feuds, and as I see it now Raw has several pieces of stale bread. Cena, being on the moldier side of them all.


I hear ya! It's been really boring lately.


----------



## konohakartel (Apr 16, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> 2002. The roster was split between RAW and Smackdown right after WM 18.



Well back then it meant something. I remember seeing Brock Lesnar on his knees and begging Vince for a shot at someone on the other show. 

But around early last year or even before that the lines became more blurred between the rosters.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 16, 2009)

Cena is talented and all but Im just getting tired of him being the champ all the time. And considering the crap they do with Orton all the time cause the walking nose doesn't want to lose his title ever it makes it hard to watch. Smackdown will get better this year I believe. They got two of the former A-Listers, Y2J, and Mysterio. Raw as I see it only got one good pick, Matt Hardy.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 16, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> 2002. The roster was split between RAW and Smackdown right after WM 18.


I miss those days


JarethDallis said:


> Probably the worst move they made, it just limited the feuds, and as I see it now Raw has several pieces of stale bread. Cena, being on the moldier side of them all.



THat's cuz it's being done wrong. The brand extension was one of the better moves in rasslin history. Without it, Edge, Benoit, Eddie, Orton, Punk, Tista,wouldn't near the stars are/were without the brand extension(you think HHH runs the ME scene now, imagine if there were just ONE world title belt.


----------



## Vegeta (Apr 16, 2009)

Myeh, this is the year of ECW. They have the roster too make this year a great one.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 16, 2009)

Point Ghost. Still its really annoying that Orton could be the best champ in a while and he gets buried by the guy who's more nose than man. He better win at Backlash cause Im sick of what looks like Triple H keeping his title so he can have twice as many title runs as Flair did.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 16, 2009)

Give me the Attitude Era. I'd like a time machine, post haste. Otherwise, Mark Henry is the top dawg at ECW, outside of the plot.


----------



## DirkDagger (Apr 16, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Cena is talented and all but Im just getting tired of him being the champ all the time. And considering the crap they do with Orton all the time cause the walking nose doesn't want to lose his title ever it makes it hard to watch. Smackdown will get better this year I believe. They got two of the former A-Listers, Y2J, and Mysterio. Raw as I see it only got one good pick, Matt Hardy.


Seeing Cena champ all the time can get boring, not to mention he's always a fan favorite. I really miss seeing Orton a fan favorite, he's been a heel for several years now. What's up with that? 

I though he did a splendid job being a fan favorite.  The show really sucks big-time now!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 16, 2009)

DirkDagger said:


> Seeing Cena champ all the time can get boring, not to mention he's always a fan favorite. I really miss seeing Orton a fan favorite, he's been a heel for several years now. What's up with that?
> 
> I though he did a splendid job being a fan favorite.  The show really sucks big-time now!



Orton? Good as a face?

*Head implodes*


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 16, 2009)

That'd be like saying that Stone Cold was doing a great job when he turned heel


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 16, 2009)

Orton is perfect as a heel. Except when hes hiding behind security guards and lawsuits.


----------



## DirkDagger (Apr 16, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Orton is perfect as a heel. Except when hes hiding behind security guards and lawsuits.


So was Triple H. At least they made him a fan favorite together with HBK, even though it seemed weird. They were just awesome in that *Liberty Bell commercial* like, "what you do"? 

Orton is a perfect heel alright, but it's always nice to see someone like him switch roles every once in a while like, "are you kidding me"?  

The same would be interesting for Cena like, "why Cena, how could you"?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 16, 2009)

Honestly, Triple H is better as a heel, outside of back when he was in DX back in the early days of his career, Post Hunter Hearst Helmsley.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 16, 2009)

Except if Cena became the doctor of thuganomics again, he would actually be cool again.


----------



## Cirus (Apr 16, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Orton is perfect as a heel. Except when hes hiding behind security guards and lawsuits.


 Don't forget his loser group as well.  Which I would like to see turn on him in the future.

The show just seems to be going nowhere fast from what I see.  The fights are getting so predictable that it is not funny, and Cena just needs to leave again and not come back.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 16, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> That'd be like saying that Stone Cold was doing a great job when he turned heel





JarethDallis said:


> Orton is perfect as a heel. Except when hes hiding behind security guards and lawsuits.


THat's what makes him a good heel.


DirkDagger said:


> So was Triple H. At least they made him a fan favorite together with HBK, even though it seemed weird. They were just awesome in that *Liberty Bell commercial* like, "what you do"?
> 
> Orton is a perfect heel alright, but it's always nice to see someone like him switch roles every once in a while like, "are you kidding me"?
> 
> The same would be interesting for Cena like, "why Cena, how could you"?



Difference is: Cena has proven he can own as a heel. Orton....not so much as a face.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 16, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> *Cena is talented and all but Im just getting tired of him being the champ all the time.*




He didn't hold either of the belts from No Mercy '07 to Survivor Series last year which is more than a freaking year. I really don't give a shit whether you like Cena or not, but don't use bullshit excuses like that when you know it isn't true.



> I miss those days


I don't, personally. '02-03 was a really horrible stretch for pro wrestling in general and the WWE in particular.



> That'd be like saying that Stone Cold was doing a great job when he turned heel


He actually was doing a great job, but the problem was that the turn was completely unwarranted and the fans just simply didn't go along with it until near the end of the botched Invasion angle.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 16, 2009)

The whole guitar singing thing and having his wife along with him didn't do it for me, neither did Kurt Angle scaring his shitless at the bridge when he threatened to chuck him off of it. Back when he was with DiBiase and onwards before the whole Austin/Hart match at Wrestlemania, he was a great heel. I still remember the speech he made at the King of The Ring.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 16, 2009)

Again I will bring up the fact I was largely not interested in wrestling til September of 08. 

It has gotten extremely predictable, Cena holds the title forever, Edge holds the title for one month. At least SD looks to be good John Morrison on the same show as Melina, can we say power couple? And Edge and Jericho on the same show looks to be made of awesome, have edge divorce Vickie and resume being an all around psycho!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 16, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> He didn't hold either of the belts from No Mercy '07 to Survivor Series last year which is more than a freaking year. I really don't give a shit whether you like Cena or not, but don't use bullshit excuses like that when you know it isn't true.
> 
> 
> I don't, personally. '02-03 was a really horrible stretch for pro wrestling in general and the WWE in particular.
> ...



Not 02-03 per se, just when the brands meant something.

As for Austin, his style of heel was just retarded. Here we have a man who has with his bare hands beaten to piss out of main eventers for years, yet now he has to grab tights and use his wife to win? Come one man.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 16, 2009)

The WWE fucked him over hard during those times. No wonder he left for as long as he did.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 16, 2009)

Some are better at heel than at being face and vice versa.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 16, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> The WWE fucked him over hard during those times. No wonder he left for as long as he did.



I loved his "taking my ball and going home" line at his induction.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 16, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I loved his "taking my ball and going home" line at his induction.


 
I was pissed till he came back, and then all was good for me. 

Also:


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 17, 2009)

On Superstars the Taker/Matt match should of been the main event. The whole Shane/Rhodes one was crap.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 17, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> On Superstars the Taker/Matt match should of been the main event. The whole Shane/Rhodes one was crap.



I gotta DL that,


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 17, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Again I will bring up the fact I was largely not interested in wrestling til September of 08.


Still not an excuse. There's no reason for you to *not* know, especially in this day and age with the internet and info literally at your fingertips within seconds.  



> It has gotten extremely predictable, Cena holds the title forever, Edge holds the title for one month.


Professional wrestling is predictable. Always has been and always will be. And God, complaining about the length of title reigns is stupid. When a guy is drawing well like Cena does, he's obviously going to hold the belt for a while. Putting the belt on guys who don't draw shit(like HHH or Jericho) or haven't drawn much of anything since '07(like Edge) just isn't a smart business model. HHH gets away with it for obvious reasons, which is really sad and pathetic, but that's sadly reality.



> Not 02-03 per se, just when the brands meant something.


Not much has actually changed from then to now. 



> As for Austin, his style of heel was just retarded. Here we have a man who has with his bare hands beaten to piss out of main eventers for years, yet now he has to grab tights and use his wife to win? Come one man.


It's pretty much being a classic heel. What's the complete opposite of a take-no-names asskicker? Someone who completely chickens out and cheats like hell. You have to remember that Austin was still getting cheered like crazy even as a heel and he was doing his best to make the fans hate him.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 17, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> It's pretty much being a classic heel. What's the complete opposite of a take-no-names asskicker? Someone who completely chickens out and cheats like hell. You have to remember that Austin was still getting cheered like crazy even as a heel and he was doing his best to make the fans hate him.



You know if it's one guy here who can appreciate a good classic heel it's me. BUt come on! Austin? He should've been like Big Evil Taker during this time. 

Know what I hate? When I DL an old school match the sound is SO DAMN LOUD! I'm watching a match that has Terry Funk vs. Ricky Steamboat and bah gawd, it's soooo loud.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 17, 2009)

Mankind and his Boiler Room Brawls, fucking classic.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 17, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> You know if it's one guy here who can appreciate a good classic heel it's me. BUt come on! Austin? He should've been like Big Evil Taker during this time.


In Austin's case, he didn't have the "Respect" angle Taker was playing up to help him out. He couldn't be the asskicker he was as a face because there's hardly any difference between the two aside from who they were booked against.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 17, 2009)

I suppose I could learn more. But I prefer reading about superstars I actually find cool.

On another note, so glad Finlay didn't win, he had his chance.

Also...someone needs to tell Kurt Angle to take his mouth piece out when he's gonna shout.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'll take being entertained over "cool" any day of the week.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 17, 2009)

I just cant get into Cena, hes always shouting that the champ is here. After the fifth time hearing it Im starting to feel meh.


----------



## konohakartel (Apr 17, 2009)

i think the whole Austin heel thing was best described in SVR08 when they describe what a dirty fighter is. someone who puts the least effort into getting a win. Instead of royally kicking ass as a face he would cheat and put minimal effort into the match.

Its like how heels keep the tempo slow with all the rest holds.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 17, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Give me the Attitude Era. I'd like a time machine, post haste. Otherwise, Mark Henry is the top dawg at ECW, outside of the plot.



You ask and you shall receive.

Itachi Was Being Truthful. He Likely Couldn't Beat Jiraiya.
Itachi Was Being Truthful. He Likely Couldn't Beat Jiraiya.

Itachi Was Being Truthful. He Likely Couldn't Beat Jiraiya.

lol at Edge's story in this.

Itachi Was Being Truthful. He Likely Couldn't Beat Jiraiya.

LMFAO drunkacho.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Apr 17, 2009)

hmmmm? I noticed that John Morrison and Melina are together again, though they probably won't go together again. and you people were saying Cryme Tyme was split up but they are both on Smackdown.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 17, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I just cant get into Cena, hes always shouting that the champ is here. After the fifth time hearing it Im starting to feel meh.


Dude, it's a catchphrase. Any wrestler that's worth anything has one and uses it all the time, especially faces.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 17, 2009)

No thanks.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm disappointed that none of you checked out my archived wwf links.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 17, 2009)

What is your avatar from Supreme Alchemist Fan? Some kinda commercial?


----------



## Death Note (Apr 17, 2009)

SmackDown! is tonight. Does anyone know what is going to happen? 
I think that it is Batista vs Ted Dibease....


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 17, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> What is your avatar from Supreme Alchemist Fan? Some kinda commercial?



Yeah, pretty much. Its part of the promotional stuff for the DB-OP hour block in japan on Fuji TV.


----------



## konohakartel (Apr 17, 2009)

wow..WWE is now putting in sound effects to Ortons promo as if it was video package promo instead of actually going on live.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 17, 2009)

In other news Hulk Hogan say's he understands why OJ killed his wife and the guy she was cheating with and a 9 year old Special Education kid died trying to "imitate" Jeff Hardy.

I'll post a story link to that if I can find it again.

EDIT 

MVP: I love The View dawg!!!!

EDIT 2: What the fucc is that on Ziggler's face????!?!?!!


----------



## konohakartel (Apr 17, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> EDIT 2: What the fucc is that on Ziggler's face????!?!?!!



last nites mistake is my best guess.

on another note i think that the HHH/Orton feud is going to continue until HHH can close up a PPV with a win and the crowd hot...his ego will not allow less.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 17, 2009)

konohakartel said:


> last nites mistake is my best guess.
> .



 Told him to leave Jillian alone.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 17, 2009)

What is it about this Orton Triple H feud that makes it so boring? Possibly the best match of the night was Morrison/R Truth. Of course Shelton's oh shit look when Undertaker comes out was great!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 17, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> What is it about this Orton Triple H feud that makes it so boring? Possibly the *best match of the night was Morrison/R Truth*. Of course Shelton's oh shit look when Undertaker comes out was great!





And Triple H makes the feud boring.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 17, 2009)

Hey! Cut me some slack, I prefer the faster paced matches, harder to read than those we normally see.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 17, 2009)

konohakartel said:


> on another note i think that the HHH/Orton feud is going to continue until HHH can close up a PPV with a win and the crowd hot...his ego will not allow less.


That's a scary thought and sadly enough, probably true, too.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 17, 2009)

I also thought the Ziggler MVP Match was good. I dont get to see the matches as early as all ya'll do.


----------



## Alexander Gustafsson (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm lmao @ Cody Rhodes and Ted DiBiase being jobbers to HHH, Batista and Shane McMahon. xD


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 17, 2009)

Am I the only one slightly disturbed by the big mass of muscle on Ted's neck. That's the only part of him that has massive amounts muscle.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 18, 2009)

just saw the HHH/Orton segment. The background music made it more cheesy than it should have been.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 18, 2009)

Maaaaaaaaan WWE forums just killed some brain cells, apparently Morrison should never be allowed to main event because he was a tough enough contestant.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 18, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Maaaaaaaaan WWE forums just killed some brain cells, apparently Morrison should never be allowed to main event because he was a tough enough contestant.



Aren't he and Miz the only Tough Enoughers left?

And man, why the fuck do you still post their? >_<


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 18, 2009)

I lurk mostly. Also its a good way to find out the industry news and shit. Stryker was also a Tough Enough contestant. I find it funny they base it all on stupid stuff, for every 10 idiots you will see 2 intelligent posters. Those are the ones I read, but I mean, WWE made Tough Enough. 

Also I like to see the stupidity cause its a good topic starter.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 18, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I lurk mostly. Also its a good way to find out the industry news and shit. Stryker was also a Tough Enough contestant. I find it funny they base it all on stupid stuff, for every 10 idiots you will see 2 intelligent posters. Those are the ones I read, but I mean, WWE made Tough Enough.
> 
> Also I like to see the stupidity cause its a good topic starter.



Good point. I didn't know Striker on TE....hmmm.....


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 18, 2009)

Josh Matthews as well. Most of the contestants arent there anymore cause they didnt have the drive to succeed. JoMo and Miz are still here because they have the drive to succeed.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 18, 2009)

I remember back when Maven eliminated Taker in the 2002 Royal Rumble. Shame, i thought he was going to go somewhere.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 18, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> I remember back when Maven eliminated Taker in the 2002 Royal Rumble. Shame, i thought he was going to go somewhere.



He should've gone places. He had enough talent to get by and be a mid-carder in my view, just needed to be more of a gimmick.

I also liked Chris Nowinski.

He went to Harvard in case you didn't know.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Apr 18, 2009)

hmmmm? you know Chaos Ghost that quote from bret hart about Hogan and Warrior having the same match for years, Bret Hart also had the same match for years. it's true.


----------



## SilverCross (Apr 18, 2009)

orochimarusama21 said:


> hmmmm? you know Chaos Ghost that quote from bret hart about Hogan and Warrior having the same match for years, Bret Hart also had the same match for years. it's true.



so do the majority of all the big names..


----------



## konohakartel (Apr 18, 2009)

i forgot that guy that got shitted on by the entire locker room. second he stepped into the ring on a battle royal every1 ganged up on him and threw his ass out.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 18, 2009)

konohakartel said:


> i forgot that guy that got shitted on by the entire locker room. second he stepped into the ring on a battle royal every1 ganged up on him and threw his ass out.



muhammad hussan or that nowinksi guy? I don't remember anything nowinksi did tbh, i either missed all the episodes he was on or he was only on Heat.


----------



## konohakartel (Apr 18, 2009)

Actually Hassan did get shitted on in the match. I thought that a Tough Enough guy also got shitted on one time.


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 18, 2009)

konohakartel said:


> Actually Hassan did get shitted on in the match. I thought that a Tough Enough guy also got shitted on one time.



Daniel Puder? The guy who shot on Angle and put him in that Armbar thing? I remember the 2005 Royal Rumble with Eddie/Benoit starting and laying him out with stiff chops.


----------



## konohakartel (Apr 18, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Daniel Puder? The guy who shot on Angle and put him in that Armbar thing? I remember the 2005 Royal Rumble with Eddie/Benoit starting and laying him out with stiff chops.



yea that was it..


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 18, 2009)

I decided I need a sig image of Maryse that says, the reason god made Halter Tops.


----------



## konohakartel (Apr 18, 2009)

I was looking thru the backstage pix of the Divas at WM...none of the old skool 1s look how i remember them..

and u gotta love Victorias advertising strategy.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 18, 2009)

Oh that reminds me of something kinda funny I saw in a sig on the wwe forums, it siad and I quote, "rehire victoria!"

And I'm looking at that and roll my eyes cause they didnt release her, she retired.


----------



## konohakartel (Apr 18, 2009)

wow...some ppl just dont pay attention.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 19, 2009)

Divas don't want to stay until they're grandmothers. No one wants to ogle a cougar!


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 19, 2009)

SilverCross said:


> so do the majority of all the big names..



What he's trying to say is that Bret Hart is a hypocrite.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 19, 2009)

Indeed. Bret is the biggest hypocrite of them all.

Oh and I was glancing around the wwe forums, and Kizarny or rather the dude who was Kizarny said his gimmick was a horrible idea, citing that it was creative's idea not his. I'll locate the videos on youtube.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Apr 19, 2009)

well yeah Bret is a hypocrite but I didn't think he was a bad wrestler though. I mean he was good while he was there, I think?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 19, 2009)

konohakartel said:


> i forgot that guy that got shitted on by the entire locker room. second he stepped into the ring on a battle royal every1 ganged up on him and threw his ass out.


Daniel Puder



RadishMan said:


> Daniel Puder? The guy who shot on Angle and put him in that Armbar thing? I remember the 2005 Royal Rumble with Eddie/Benoit starting and laying him out with stiff chops.


Don't forget Holly....he made them move so he could rape Puder


Violent By Design said:


> What he's trying to say is that Bret Hart is a hypocrite.





JarethDallis said:


> Indeed. Bret is the biggest hypocrite of them all.


Burying someone for doing the same thing he does....that's not a hypocrite....that's  being a Pro Wrestler


----------



## konohakartel (Apr 19, 2009)

Yeah thats one thing i like about some of the vets. You come correct or they will rape you. Like Shawn Micheals mentioned in his shoot interview on Wz Sherry Martel would kick whoever didnt sells or work right with Micheals ass. She would kick and scratch for reals.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 19, 2009)

Okay so reading the ecw section, people want Bourne to feud with Helms now. Cmon, Bourne has a good feud right now.


----------



## Grandia (Apr 20, 2009)

so bobby lashley joins TNA...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 20, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Okay so reading the ecw section, people want Bourne to feud with Helms now. Cmon, Bourne has a good feud right now.


Helms has sucked since his injury.



Grandia said:


> so bobby lashley joins TNA...



*Hums Lashley's theme song.* I liked Lashley in the E, I just hated that they pushed him without even TRYING to work on his mic work and just made him Black Lesner.


----------



## Broleta (Apr 20, 2009)

Lockdown was awesome 

Hopefully TNA don't fuck up Lashley by overpushing him like WWE did. I liked him pre-overpush. Just push him as a real athelete monster character and he'll get over fine.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 20, 2009)

Broleta said:


> Lockdown was awesome
> 
> Hopefully TNA don't fuck up Lashley by overpushing him like WWE did. I liked him pre-overpush. Just push him as a real athelete monster character and he'll get over fine.



I rememberh him saying he liked pro wrestling and would likely return one day, but I'm a bit surprised. At least with TNA he'd be able to still do a bit of MMA work I guess.


----------



## SilverCross (Apr 20, 2009)

I liked the surprised look on jarrets face at lashley....i mean, you'd think the owner of TNA would know about new wrestler joining.


----------



## Broleta (Apr 20, 2009)

SilverCross said:


> I liked the surprised look on jarrets face at lashley....i mean, you'd think the owner of TNA would know about new wrestler joining.



Yea, maybe they'll play it out as one of the other authority figures (Foley or Corenette) going over his head. It'll most likely be Foley.


----------



## Legend (Apr 20, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> *Hums Lashley's theme song.* I liked Lashley in the E, I just hated that they pushed him without even TRYING to work on his mic work and just made him Black Lesner.


Speaking of Lesner, anybody remember this?:[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMkz98YbKAY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 20, 2009)

Lashley in TNA?!? OH SHIT! TNA has more exciting swerves than WWE does.....its a shame.


----------



## Broleta (Apr 20, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Lashley in TNA?!? OH SHIT! TNA has more exciting swerves than WWE does.....its a shame.



Just you watch. Brian Kendrick might win a match on Raw tonight


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 21, 2009)

Lashley to be TNA World Champion in less than 4 months. I'm calling it.


----------



## Matt Perry (Apr 21, 2009)

Perverted King said:


> Lashley to be TNA World Champion in less than 4 months. I'm calling it.



Consider it the same as Christian eh?


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 21, 2009)

So is it true that Mick Foley is now TNA champion?

Really? REEEEEEALLY?


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 21, 2009)

When did McGuiness face Tyler Black this year?


----------



## Dr Faust (Apr 21, 2009)

Possibly the January, non-title match? Maybe?


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 21, 2009)

Dr Faust said:


> Possibly the January, non-title match? Maybe?



Then they had another match 1-2 shows later (might've even be the 2nd of the weekend) for the title that ended in a time limit draw.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 21, 2009)

Soooooo... I finally saw ROH's HDNet show for the first time yesterday and was pretty underwhelmed aside from Kingston and Callahan(?) beating the shit out of each other and the tag match. I have to say that Prazek and the PBP guy are really annoying as fuck and even when Dave tried to heel it up later on, I still damn near fell into a coma. Hope future episodes are a lot better than this one was.


----------



## Buzz Killington (Apr 21, 2009)

Rumor going round is Jeff Hardy will be leaving WWE this summer. His contract is expiring, and he wants to get off the road and live life on his terms. 



> Source: Mike Johnson of PWInsider.com
> 
> Jeff Hardy, one of the top babyface acts in World Wrestling Entertainment, might be on his way out of the company in the coming months.
> 
> ...



Anyone hear anything about this?


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 21, 2009)

Read it. On his terms, eh? Damn that pesky wellness policy. Why he doesn't just force Regal's name on his cup like Batista and Trips is beyond me.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 21, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Read it. On his terms, eh? Damn that pesky wellness policy. Why he doesn't just force Regal's name on his cup like Batista and Trips is beyond me.






Buzz Killington said:


> Rumor going round is Jeff Hardy will be leaving WWE this summer. His contract is expiring, and he wants to get off the road and live life on his terms.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone hear anything about this?



Hope it's true.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 21, 2009)

Eh, I like to watch Jeff's matches and all, but cmon cant he stay clean for the kiddies?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 21, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Eh, I like to watch Jeff's matches and all, but cmon cant he stay clean for the kiddies?



Screw the kids and screw Jeff


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Apr 21, 2009)

WWE should stop this pg thing. idk why they are doing it.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 22, 2009)

They should just make a cartoon about wrestling and make the live shows about actual athleticism, which means the wrestlers using more dangerous moves and actually using more moves.

On another note, i got the ps2 version of SvR08. So enjoy making costumes with out being limited to six layers. But wtf man, you can be branded as ECW but you cant wrestle on the ecw shows. You end up signed to raw or smackdown. Lame.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 22, 2009)

i don't blame jeff.

getting doped up and fucking crackhead groupies>>>>>wrestling sweaty ass big show and getting a shitty 1 month WWE title reign.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 22, 2009)

orochimarusama21 said:


> WWE should stop this pg thing. idk why they are doing it.




Why not? Wrestling is wrestling.


----------



## Dr Faust (Apr 22, 2009)

The WWE is a business.

And fuck Jeff. He gets his championship push and he fucks her up with drugs. What a dumbass.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 22, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Why not? Wrestling is wrestling.



Not necessarily, and here why.



If the Attitude Era never came around, this character would not exist and become one of the biggest draws in wrestling history.


----------



## SilverCross (Apr 22, 2009)

give it up...its over, attitude era is gone and done. bringing it back one bring back any of those guys, it wont magically make someone else any better then they are. 

its PG now because it was time for a change, wrestling has to change from time to time, eventually, this current stage will change again to something else, possibly another form of "attitude", but that time is done.


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 22, 2009)

If you want edgy TV again, you're just gonna hafta wait until the Cena Kids grow up and we go through another Era cycle. Or it might not happen. WWE is a monopoly and there's nothing you can do. Sure there's indy wrestling, but why watch a bunch of McDonald employees live out their fantasies. They obviously don't have what it takes to make it in the big leagues.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 22, 2009)

People need to realize that "edgy" doesn't sell anymore. It worked back in the mid-to-late '90's when TV and movies reflected what pop culture was at the time like Jerry Springer and the other trashy talk shows. Today, no one really gives a shit about Springer or any of the clones of his show that popped up and quickly died away. Society changed and Vince decided to change with it(and really though, if Orton viciously attacking a woman twice, with one time being while her husband is handcuffed to the ropes, isn't "edgy" enough for you, then you may need some help).


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## Perverted King (Apr 22, 2009)

Give it 2-3 years. WWE will get edgy again. Not like the Attitude Era of course.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 23, 2009)

The Juice Man said:


> Not necessarily, and here why.
> 
> 
> 
> If the Attitude Era never came around, this character would not exist and become one of the biggest draws in wrestling history.



So? Wrestling is still wrestling lol. The attitude era was like 4 years, wrestling been around for a 100. The reason why WWE isn't edgy any more is because it's played out. Seriously, what would change - we'd have alot of bra and panty matches; woohoo.

Also, Stone Cold existed before the Attitude Era, hence why he is a founding father of it.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 23, 2009)

I miss the blading


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 23, 2009)

I understand the griping though. Would anything like "Austin 316" or "Roooooody Poo" occur in today's PG Universe? Hell if Cena was just coming in there's no way he'd get his freestyles on air and become the only real star outside the Kliq Business. I dunno, I think things are a little too scripted. The guys are capable, but very few of them get to be themselves and just follow lines prepared for them. Word for word. And please for the love of Pete... let a lowercard face get some fucking mic time already. CM Punk specifically. That's his strength. He's not a flippy guy...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 23, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> I understand the griping though. Would anything like "Austin 316" or "Roooooody Poo" occur in today's PG Universe? Hell if Cena was just coming in there's no way he'd get his freestyles on air and become the only real star outside the Kliq Business. I dunno, I think things are a little too scripted. The guys are capable, but very few of them get to be themselves and just follow lines prepared for them. Word for word. And please for the love of Pete... *let a lowercard face get some fucking mic time already. CM Punk specifically. That's his strength. *He's not a flippy guy...



Can't say that there's a single thing here that I disagree with. THe bolded reminds me of this

Kid: You suck CM Punk

Punk: I hope your parents die!


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 23, 2009)

I think they'll give Punk mic time this year. I seriously think he'll turn heel, why else would he get another suit case?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 23, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> I think they'll give Punk mic time this year. I seriously think he'll turn heel, why else would he get another suit case?



The companys lack of faith in anyone else in the non-main event scene? I personally would've given it to Shelton.


----------



## konohakartel (Apr 23, 2009)

Austin is the father of attitude because he ushered it in. He was the first one to cross that barrier. when he took a biblical quote and warped it thats when the Attitude started.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 23, 2009)

The Attitude Era had began before Austin started the Stone Cold gimmick...



> Would anything like "Austin 316" or "Roooooody Poo" occur in today's PG Universe?


It's not like they've totally banned the word "ass" and "roody poo" definitely sounds like something that would be used in today's PG-rated WWE.

I have to admit that the griping about the rating is funny when we've actually been getting some damn fine wrestling matches on TV and that's what people were bitching about before. People complained about the trashy storylines and lack of quality wrestling before and now when we're getting quality out the wazoo, the product's not "edgy" enough. Hilarious. :rofl


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 23, 2009)

The big problem nowadays is that the crowds aren't hot anymore. They aren't all rowdy and noisy like they used to be - most of them anyway. That contributed a lot to the feel of the Attitude Era, more than most people would acknowledge. Not sure how'd you'd really fix that though.

But yeah you get more quality matches in a week now than you did back then. And sure most of the storylines are stupid, but back then they were stupid AND trashy. We're really lacking in storylines outside the main event now though, but in the Attitude Era the undercard storylines were mostly just shit thrown against the wall to see if it stuck.

There's still plenty of improvements that can be made of course, like the overload of big men. Though the big men situation's improved somewhat over the past two years. I'll take Kozlov and Mike Knox over Big Daddy V and Snitsky any day.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 23, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> The Attitude Era had began before Austin started the Stone Cold gimmick...
> 
> 
> It's not like they've totally banned the word "ass" and "roody poo" definitely sounds like something that would be used in today's PG-rated WWE.
> ...



Everyone has a different opinion of when the Attitude Era began.

Also the wrestling we have now is far better. Compare todays PPV's and Wrestlemanias to the 90's PPV's/WM's and they shit all over them.



Chaos Ghost said:


> The companys lack of faith in anyone else in the non-main event scene? I personally would've given it to Shelton.



Was this a question?


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 23, 2009)

Only reason attitude era was epic was because it holds nostglia and because it was mainstream like wrestling was in the 80's-early 90's so you had everyone on the street, at school, at work talking about who was better Rock or Stone Cold or how HHH is a bitch, Would you fuck Steph and D Lo should get the IC title from blahblahblah. Now wrestling isn't as popular as it was back then so the only time you can even have wrestling discussions is either online or with maybe one person you know who still watches it.

But i'll say this, the WWE is still as good as it was during the attitude era when it comes to entertaining a live crowd. Or at least that's the way it seemed when i went to a RAW house show back in summer of 2007. It was PG era then too, the rating of the show maybe didn't reflect that but WWE had been turning for a PG era since 2007. I remember when i went to the house show there was a large amount of kids but despite that their was still a lot of adults and well the event was awesome, the crowd was hot and by the end of the night my throat was horse. 

They still have it, they just need storylines that are better and storylines for the mid-carders so the fans have a reason to care about the IC, US and tag titles. People also need to give back and stop sitting on their hands at live events. Why pay 50-70 bucks to a wrestling show if you aren't going to mark out?


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 23, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> *Only reason attitude era was epic was because it holds nostglia and because it was mainstream like wrestling was in the 80's-early 90's so you had everyone on the street, at school, at work talking about who was better Rock or Stone Cold or how HHH is a bitch, Would you fuck Steph and D Lo should get the IC title from blahblahblah. Now wrestling isn't as popular as it was back then so the only time you can even have wrestling discussions is either online or with maybe one person you know who still watches it.*
> 
> But i'll say this, the WWE is still as good as it was during the attitude era when it comes to entertaining a live crowd. Or at least that's the way it seemed when i went to a RAW house show back in summer of 2007. It was PG era then too, the rating of the show maybe didn't reflect that but WWE had been turning for a PG era since 2007. I remember when i went to the house show there was a large amount of kids but despite that their was still a lot of adults and well the event was awesome, the crowd was hot and by the end of the night my throat was horse.
> 
> They still have it, they just need storylines that are better and storylines for the mid-carders so the fans have a reason to care about the IC, US and tag titles. People also need to give back and stop sitting on their hands at live events. Why pay 50-70 bucks to a wrestling show if you aren't going to mark out?


agreed 100%


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 23, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> People also need to give back and stop sitting on their hands at live events. *Why pay 50-70 bucks to a wrestling show if you aren't going to mark out?*



Excellent question, but they also rarely give you anything to mark out for.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 23, 2009)

There needs to be more entrances done in the style of how Sabu was introduced.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 23, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Was this a question?



Not per se, just more of a possible reason for giving Punk the MITB case again.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Apr 24, 2009)

well I was saying that the wwe needs to stop being pg cause I think it's stupid.

and also why do people say it'll change when the cena kids grow up? it's not like there won't be any kids then also. i mean that's just a stupid statement.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 24, 2009)

orochimarusama21 said:


> well I was saying that the wwe needs to stop being pg cause I think it's stupid.
> 
> and also why do people say it'll change when the cena kids grow up? it's not like there won't be any kids then also. i mean that's just a stupid statement.



Why is it stupid that it is PG? Are you that immature that you can't watch PG television lol. I mean seriously, we post on a _Naruto_ forum and people here are complaining about PG ratings.


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 24, 2009)

Dammit I want swearing, blood and puppies


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 24, 2009)

orochimarusama21 said:


> well I was saying that the wwe needs to stop being pg cause I think it's stupid.
> 
> and also why do people say it'll change when the cena kids grow up? it's not like there won't be any kids then also. i mean that's just a stupid statement.


Naw, it makes some sense due to the fact that Attitude generation(not the people who were kids at this time but rather the adults and older teens that it was targeted at) grew up during that weird Day Job period of kid friendly wrestling. I guess there assuming that as this generation matures so will the product like it did back then.


RadishMan said:


> Dammit I want swearing, blood and puppies



Hells yeah

What would the IWC complain about if the product wasn't PG rated and we had quality wrestling night in and night out?


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 24, 2009)

Triple H. We'll always have the Nose.


----------



## konohakartel (Apr 24, 2009)

Well it depends what you consider starting when speaking of Eras.. Is it when the door is ajar?? When someone kicks it open even if its a little ajar(Austin) or those that flood in after the door got kicked in??

add on: 


DAMN TAKER CAN SELL!!!!!


----------



## Legend (Apr 24, 2009)

My favorite backstage moment in WWE history:[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LriUlyYfG_0&feature=channel_page[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 24, 2009)

Legend said:


> My favorite backstage moment in WWE history:[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LriUlyYfG_0&feature=channel_page[/YOUTUBE]



Damn I loved that. "Stop rubbing yourself!"


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 25, 2009)

Booker's double-take when Rock said something was bigger than the Spinnerooni was fucking classic.

Though I will always love when Rock verbally castrated the NWO after his shitty match at No Way Out 2002. When he royally ripped into Nash by mocking his Diesel gimmick, I had tears in my eyes from laughing so hard. God, that was fucking awesome.


----------



## Let it Bleed (Apr 25, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Though I will always love when Rock verbally castrated the NWO after his shitty match at No Way Out 2002. When he royally ripped into Nash by mocking his Diesel gimmick, I had tears in my eyes from laughing so hard. God, that was fucking awesome.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_6bxb9aTiI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 25, 2009)

Let it Bleed said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_6bxb9aTiI[/YOUTUBE]



Beat me to it.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 25, 2009)

I had a thread on another forum just featuring Booker T moments. That guy is so damn funny.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 25, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> I had a thread on another forum just featuring Booker T moments. That guy is so damn funny.



Did it include him sining Sexy Boy?


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 25, 2009)




----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 25, 2009)




----------



## SAFFF (Apr 25, 2009)

just got done watching smackdown and i can't remember a thing that happened. lol.


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 25, 2009)

You must be on the creative team.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 25, 2009)

fuck smackdown, i dont even dload that junk no more. i dload ECW and thats it for me.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 25, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> just got done watching smackdown and i can't remember a thing that happened. lol.





RadishMan said:


> You must be on the creative team.





SD! was lame. I may end up watching because of the Jericho, Punk, and possibly less bitchy Edge ness of it all.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh crap, I just remembered one more funny thing from the WWE NWO run: Goldust creeping into their lockerroom parodying the Crocodile Hunter while dissing Big Show who was asleep on the couch and mumbling "Cheeseburgers..." in his sleep. 

 2002 may've sucked ass in-ringwise, but it had some comedic gems, though.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 25, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Oh crap, I just remembered one more funny thing from the WWE NWO run: Goldust creeping into their lockerroom parodying the Crocodile Hunter while dissing Big Show who was asleep on the couch and mumbling "Cheeseburgers..." in his sleep.
> 
> 2002 may've sucked ass in-ringwise, but it had some comedic gems, though.



oh god, i remember that! It was fucking classic! 

"look at the belly on this one!" "what a bugger!" Man, that shit is what made me love wrestling. Don't know why they can't be that funny anymore. I wonder if this shits on youtube?
Oh well this'll have to do for now.


----------



## konohakartel (Apr 25, 2009)

while we on this topic can anyone find the promo where i think its the Rock and Jericho badmouthing Steph...but the 1 where she leaves the ring in tears..


----------



## NarutoX2 (Apr 25, 2009)

my favorite wwe moment was when stone cold beat down booker t in that market


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 25, 2009)

My favorite when Rock and Jericho were doing each other catchphrases. I marked hard for that. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AB6JXzB4SPU[/YOUTUBE]



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Oh crap, I just remembered one more funny thing from the WWE NWO run: Goldust creeping into their lockerroom parodying the Crocodile Hunter while dissing Big Show who was asleep on the couch and mumbling "Cheeseburgers..." in his sleep.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnNh6WQ_JBs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 25, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> oh god, i remember that! It was fucking classic!
> 
> "look at the belly on this one!" "what a bugger!" Man, that shit is what made me love wrestling. Don't know why they can't be that funny anymore. I wonder if this shits on youtube?
> Oh well this'll have to do for now.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 25, 2009)

Great moment in American history! It's true! It's true!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zv76ThUrtCs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 25, 2009)

Remember Stone Cold @ The Green Frog?


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 26, 2009)

That last video is so depressing.

Kurt when he was awesome...

The fucking Rock...

WWF when it was good...

The REAL title...

Wish I could say HHH not in a title match, but he still was...

DAMMIT~!


----------



## Jimin (Apr 26, 2009)

I hate the Cena title. They should make an updated version of this.

Link removed


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 26, 2009)

I love because JEan Paul really doesn't like it.


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 26, 2009)

Gotta love it.

HHH has Cena's belt.

Cena has HHH's belt.

Know what I hate? Nameplates on the titles. Fucking lame...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 26, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Gotta love it.
> 
> HHH has Cena's belt.
> 
> ...



I like nameplates.......

I love how H can basiclly run backstgage, but has tried(and failed) to get rid of Cena's belt twice now. 

Good shit.


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 26, 2009)

I still crackup everytime I see that gif of RVD spinning the Dubya.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 26, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> I still crackup everytime I see that gif of RVD spinning the Dubya.



Me too. Mostly because he looks higher than a cloud.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Apr 26, 2009)

I will be making my return very soon...I hope. I miss this thread so much, but my pc is fucked up right now. Gotta get a new one. Miss talking to u all about wrestling. Until then....


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 26, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I will be making my return very soon...I hope. I miss this thread so much, but my pc is fucked up right now. Gotta get a new one. Miss talking to u all about wrestling. Until then....



God, I know how much that sucks dude.

Question: Why doesn't Dolph Ziggler have a soundbite at the start of his theme?


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 26, 2009)

Welp, tonights Backlash.....if anybody cared.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 26, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Welp, tonights Backlash.....*if anybody cared about the main event match*.



Fixed.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm still pending as to whether I should watch Backlash or not.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 26, 2009)

Oh wow. I haven't seen much in a while. i might check it out. Anything I should try to catch if I can?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 26, 2009)

Junjie, want to watch Backlash for free?


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 26, 2009)

I doubt anyone cares, but Dragon Gate is coming the US in July for a regular thing. The ex-ROH booker Gabe seems to be running the US segment. And they just announced a working agreement with Chikara.

Awesome or Awesome?


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 26, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> I doubt anyone cares, but Dragon Gate is coming the US in July for a regular thing. The ex-ROH booker Gabe seems to be running the US segment. And they just announced a working agreement with Chikara.
> 
> Awesome or Awesome?



July.....shit i don't want to wait that long to see chikara wrestles on my tv

oh well, shits got me more hyped that backlash.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 26, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> I doubt anyone cares, but Dragon Gate is coming the US in July for a regular thing. The ex-ROH booker Gabe seems to be running the US segment. And they just announced a working agreement with Chikara.
> 
> Awesome or Awesome?



Dragon Gate? In the US? WHERE!>!?!?!?!? WHERE!?!?!? TELL ME NAO!?!?!?!!!!!!111


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 26, 2009)

Apparently they're expanding to the states. I take it to be a new indy company.

Imagine Omasis vs. BxB Hulk in a DANCE OFF(~!)

Taye


----------



## Jimin (Apr 26, 2009)

WTH was that? Khali a face? Kiss Cam?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 26, 2009)

Huh, fail match was fail. Even if Triple H did lose the title.


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 26, 2009)

So is HHH gonna beat the "record" before Survivor Series?


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 26, 2009)

I love how the crowd shitted on HHH. He really does need to GTFO my TV or at least out of the world title picture.

Edge/Cena was a gem and a future classic.


----------



## SilverCross (Apr 26, 2009)

actually really enjoyed most the that PPV, pretty good stuff over all.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 27, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> So is HHH gonna beat the "record" before Survivor Series?



Hopefully Edge will beat him to it. 



Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> I love how the crowd shitted on HHH. He really does need to GTFO my TV or at least out of the world title picture.



I second this.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 27, 2009)

Winning the most world championships in pro wrestling really seems like a stupid thing to brag about.

Loved Backlash, though. Shitstain/Swagger was good, Hardy/Hardy was good, the 6-man was surprisingly not bad, Santino was hilarious, and Edge/Cena was damn good. I really can't ask for much more from a PPV than that.


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 27, 2009)

I read the crowd did "Na na Hey hey" to him as he did a stretcher job? Classic. I was going to skip the match this week when I watch, but I gotta see that part.

Last time Trips took a punt shot (Mania last year) he appeared the next night on Raw like it was nothing while everyone else was MIA for a week or so. I don't really read much in recaps other then results/ratings so I'm not sure of what happened... but we might be Tripsless for a while or at least a week? And with Cena filming his new movie... Batista is the default top face. Till he tears something and then it becomes Shane? Lol...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 27, 2009)

Wait, wasn't it Cena that got punted in the 3-way last year to break up a STFU? I thought he beat Hunter with the RKO. I haven't seen the match since that show, so I'm probably wrong on this one.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 27, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Wait, wasn't it Cena that got punted in the 3-way last year to break up a STFU? I thought he beat Hunter with the RKO. I haven't seen the match since that show, so I'm probably wrong on this one.



For the life of me I can't recall if he caught Cena out of an STFU or if he caught Trips after a Pedigree. Either way, I remember being the best spot of the match. That and the double DDT.

My internet failed me tonight gentlemen, I'll have to DL Backlash this week.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 27, 2009)

Triple H pedigreed Cena, then Orton punted Triple H and pinned Cena. I think.

Goddammit we're going to get a lot more Batista now, aren't we. He's going to take the title off Orton, isn't he. And it's going to be soon because WWE can't seem to hold the title on anyone for very long now, can they, especially on a heel.

I'm willing to bet Edge hits reign 12 by the end of the year. And none of those reigns has been over four months either IIRC. So yeah that makes it kind of a shitty accomplishment.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 27, 2009)

Orton tends to get the Edge treatment. He wins a title only to lose it. What can be said about creative? They cant make dominant heels anymore. Unless they're a seven foot giant, or the worlds strongest man. I think its time for a heel who is less about strength and just a psycho and will strike with out warning.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 27, 2009)

I got the WM 24 3-way confused with the Backlash 4-way with JBL in it. Orton punted Cena there when he had the STFU on JBL(I think?) and Orton pinned him.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 27, 2009)

I started the nanana chant btw.

First Live Wrestling Show a success 


I missed Swagger vs Christian. Got there too late

I got to see Steamboats last match (most likely) 

Pyros are really loud in RL


----------



## Dr Faust (Apr 27, 2009)

Was anyone else disappointed by the Christian/Edge promo. I was expecting... More.

But, Khali pwning Pheonix was awesome.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 27, 2009)

yeah Khali pwning Beth was lolsome

that last man standing match was really good


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 27, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> I started the nanana chant btw.
> 
> First Live Wrestling Show a success
> 
> ...



Go you

Yeah, pyro IRL is epic. I remember that Jericho's pyro(circa 2003) and Kane's are hella hot too. I was high up and still felt the heat of em.

I hope Orton gets a real reign outta this one. 

[FANBOY]And as for people dogging Edge because he has short reigns, consider this: Arn Anderson has zero. Ted Dibiase has zero. Benoit's was, what, from Mania to Summerslam(so roughly 5-6 months) and Eddie's was around this length too. So transition champ he may be, but it still looks better on the resume than zero world title reigns or 1 6 month reign[/FANBOY]


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 27, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> I got to see Steamboats last match (most likely)


... I hate you so much right now. 



> I hope Orton gets a real reign outta this one.


If we don't finally get a complete Orton/Cena feud this year, I may have to kill someone.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm rewatching this stuff on TV. Steamboat vs Jericho was pretty awesome on TV. I was settling in so I missed the beginning of the match. 

Christian vs Swagger was pretty hot too. I'm not sure if it was better than there ECW match.

Also Orton vs Cena would be awesome.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 27, 2009)

The ECW match was better, but the Backlash match wasn't that far off. Thought it was neat how they played off of spots and sequences from the ECW match.

I have to say that the "Nananana Hey hey hey Goodbye" chant for Hunter's stretcher job was hilarious. Isn't it weird how Backlash has ended up being better than WM the last two years?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 27, 2009)

Triple H was better as a heel, LuL

Twas to be expected of him to lose his title. 

PPV wasn't that good overall if you ask me.


----------



## SilverCross (Apr 27, 2009)

wasn't that good? did we watch the same PPV? 

the only match that i didnt care for was kane and punk, and thats only because kane won, which i just dont understand..

every other match i enjoyed.
jeff tying matt to the table was great, the entire time he was doing that, i kept getting flash backs to hart tying nash/diesels legs to the ring post


----------



## Sarun (Apr 27, 2009)

So, who is Edge gonna have feud against next? Jeff? Undertaker?


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 27, 2009)

sarun uchiha said:


> So, who is Edge gonna have feud against next? Jeff? Undertaker?



MORRISON 

Seriously I doubt it will be Jeff.  Contract up in July still not signed new one.

You know part of me thinks that the Legacy vs Trip, Shane, Batista was meant to have ended with the RKO but Triple H decided at last moment to refuse and then Orton finished with the Punt which was meant to have happened AFTER the match.

Also anyone actually see the fight in the crowd during the Hardy match?


----------



## Sarun (Apr 27, 2009)

what fight in the crowd?


and seriously, don't u all think the recent Draft did more harm to SmackDown!?


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 27, 2009)

sarun uchiha said:


> So, who is Edge gonna have feud against next? Jeff? Undertaker?



Punk. Judgment Day's in Illinois.

Mysterio must be high up in line, though he has to drop the IC title first. Though that isn't always the case, they could just forget about the belt like they always do 

Reducing Smackdown's star power was on purpose, apparently a response to the ratings dip in the move from the CW to MyNet. They tried to make the brands equal last year in anticipation for the change but they still lost ratings, so they went "ah fuck it."


----------



## b0rt (Apr 27, 2009)

WRASTLING IS ON TONITE!!!!!! =D


----------



## Sarun (Apr 27, 2009)

I think SmackDown! and RAW (and ECW) should be put in a network that will promote them.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 27, 2009)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Punk. Judgment Day's in Illinois.
> 
> Mysterio must be high up in line, though he has to drop the IC title first. Though that isn't always the case, they could just forget about the belt like they always do
> 
> Reducing Smackdown's star power was on purpose, apparently a response to the ratings dip in the move from the CW to MyNet. They tried to make the brands equal last year in anticipation for the change but they still lost ratings, so they went "ah fuck it."



Yeah, Punk is next. 

And just when I thought TBK's jacket was the best wrestling thing ever...he proves me wrong with a vest. Good show Man With The Bag

I love how on RAW MVP is calling out the WWE champion........but on SD! he's jobbing to Dolph fucking Ziggler.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 27, 2009)

MVP is gettin his main event push I think. The new face of the brand in the works.

Here is a thought since Smackdown is gonna have a scramble match for number 1 contender. What if it was John Morrison, then Punk cashes in his contract starting a three way feud of epic proportions, including the revival of some bad blood.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 27, 2009)

MVP was proving he belonged in the main event and that motherfucking chipmunk-faced Shane McDouchebag ruined it. Motherfuckin' asshole! 

And as I was typing that, Miz knocks it out of the fuckin' park with an AWESOME MOTHERFUCKING PROMO! I love that man in a decidedly no-homo way. Cena/Miz? Cena/Show? Cena/Orton? That shit's made of FUCKWIN right there.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Apr 27, 2009)

The Miz is funny. I think Cena/Miz is going to be good.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Apr 27, 2009)

Never thought the Miz would go this far in the wwe.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 27, 2009)

It's like we think it, and Miz says it!

Also gotta love Hornswoggle's reaction to the fact Santina is actually a man. He about puked.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 27, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> MVP is gettin his main event push I think. The new face of the brand in the works.
> 
> Here is a thought since Smackdown is gonna have a scramble match for number 1 contender. What if it was Jericho, then Punk cashes in his contract starting a three way feud of epic proportions, including the revival of some bad blood.


Fixed your little error thar


Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> MVP was proving he belonged in the main event and that motherfucking chipmunk-faced Shane McDouchebag ruined it. Motherfuckin' asshole!
> 
> And as I was typing that, Miz knocks it out of the fuckin' park with an AWESOME MOTHERFUCKING PROMO! I love that man in a decidedly no-homo way. Cena/Miz? Cena/Show? Cena/Orton? That shit's made of FUCKWIN right there.


 You forgot Cena/Jericho 

Man, Miz has come far. Remember when even the Heel commentators were burying him? The more I see him work the more I think my Rockers HBK reference is fitting.

TBK v Kofi was good. Too bad mid-card feuds are a thing of the past.

I bet they lit up a fat one after the match though


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 27, 2009)

Ummm no you didnt. Morrison Vs. Punk was the best feud I ever seen. Unless you can't remember, every time the two clashed, Morrison made Punk look stupid. Morrison and Punk are essentially the equivalent of the feud Edge and Cena have.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 27, 2009)

lol Big Show


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 27, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> lol Big Show



He needs to lose weight again.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 27, 2009)

He's lost weight? Anyways, YOU'RE MIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINE

I'd love to have a gif of that


----------



## T7 Bateman (Apr 27, 2009)

I can't believe Show didn't see that coming. He did make Cena lose his title after all so he should have know Cena was not going to let that ride.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Apr 27, 2009)

the miz is retarded. he is so stupid. and also if fans did chant nananana to triple H when he was on the stretcher just wow. I was at hooters so I couldn't really hear it. also Backlash was good.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 27, 2009)

No, the Miz is not stupid. He's doing his job.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 27, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Ummm no you didnt.* Morrison Vs. Punk was the best feud I ever seen.* Unless you can't remember, every time the two clashed, Morrison made Punk look stupid. Morrison and Punk are essentially the equivalent of the feud Edge and Cena have.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wTmVAuuSl4[/YOUTUBE]





Morrison never made Punk look stupid. EVER. You were right comparing it to Cena/Edge as most of their three year feud was ass anyway


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 27, 2009)

I think Morrison did a good job keeping that ecw title out of reach of Punk every time he tried until he got that unfortunate suspension and had to lose to Punk. I enjoyed Punk Vs. Morrison, you can think what you want. Since you hate about everyone who has talent.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 27, 2009)

ECW-wise, it was one of the best for the current.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 27, 2009)

There hasn't been a heel that kept the title just out of reach of a top face since. Hell, Morrison had the fifteen minutes of fame, that was the best way to ensure you are the dominant heel.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 27, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I think Morrison did a good job keeping that ecw title out of reach of Punk every time he tried until he got that unfortunate suspension and had to lose to Punk. I enjoyed Punk Vs. Morrison, you can think what you want. Since you hate about everyone who has talent.


THat feud sucked. Morrison didn;t deserve the push and proved it with the sub-parness of it all. The fact that people always go back to that overrated-ness like it proves Morrison is good is disgusting. If Benoit didn't go all Itachi Morrison would've still been Nitro, or more likely on to future endeavors. 

I love how you say I hate "talent" when 99% of my hate list is just spot monkeys and fail like Batista.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 28, 2009)

That term is thrown around too much. You guys call anyone who is a flier a spot monkey. What? Are they supposed to do nothing but suplexes? Is that it? If your gonna call people a spot monkey it better be someone who falls through 3 tables and acts like its just a flesh wound.

And I think the name change to John Morrison was a good choice, Johnny Nitro sounds like another run of the mill uncreative name from the days of Hulk Hogan.

But you sure prove my views that people like you, you want someone to get pushed and then when they do you say they're overrated. As soon as MVP gets his big push, in a few months you will probably be saying he is overrated. That's how you types work isn't it?


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 28, 2009)

Good stuff happening when the Nose is gone?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 28, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> That term is thrown around too much. You guys call anyone who is a flier a spot monkey. What? Are they supposed to do nothing but suplexes? Is that it? If your gonna call people a spot monkey it better be someone who falls through 3 tables and acts like its just a flesh wound.
> 
> And I think the name change to John Morrison was a good choice, Johnny Nitro sounds like another run of the mill uncreative name from the days of Hulk Hogan.
> 
> But you sure prove my views that people like you, you want someone to get pushed and then when they do you say they're overrated. As soon as MVP gets his big push, in a few months you will probably be saying he is overrated. That's how you types work isn't it?



No, I expect them to do more than just the same three flips in every match.

Eh, I perfer Nitro. I just don't like naming a guy after someone that maybe 3% of the fanbase know.

And when have I ever asked for a Morrison push? When? I may have called for a Miz/Morrison push, but never Morrison on his own because I don't like him.

Look, what this boils down to is you dislike the fact that I'm hating on Morrison. It happens bro, don't let it phase you. Hell, Shadow refers to one of my favs as Shitstian. 99% of the net hates Nash while I mark out everytime I see him. Debate is good,  but don't get all butthurt because someone buries one of your. Trust me, if you do you'll be fighting an uphill battle all the damn time.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 28, 2009)

Okay fine, but it seems like you're being pretty hypocritical, considering Jack Swagger got pushed way too soon, and you loved it. Despite the guy needed to get some mic skills considering how much saliva he spits on the mic. I never said you wanted Morrison pushed but people tend to want someone pushed then when they get pushed, that superstar is overrated.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 28, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Okay fine, but it seems like you're being pretty hypocritical, considering Jack Swagger got pushed way too soon, and you loved it. Despite the guy needed to get some mic skills considering how much saliva he spits on the mic. I never said you wanted Morrison pushed but people tend to want someone pushed then when they get pushed, that superstar is overrated.



The difference is I like Swagger. Got no problem with how early Morrison was pushed(in fact I wanna say he was like a year or two in by the time his push came) 

I also have to admit that one knock I have against Morrison is something completely outta his control. I hate the fact that when Benoit no showed Vengenance, HE got his spot instead of someone already on the ECW brand who had the perfect storyline reason to be in the match and much more heat and overall skill that Morrison.


It was his time


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Apr 28, 2009)

This is what WWE needs to do:

- Get rid of Primo and Carlito. These douchebags can't wrestle their way out of a paper bag, their gimmicks suck, and the crowd crickets every time they hit the ring.

- Stop this Santino shit. The man's a wrestler for God's sake, let him wrestle or he's gonna be the next Chavo, which brings me to

- Cut Chavo loose

- Give Dibiase and Rhodes tag team gold

- Further push Miz and MVP

- Push Cryme Tyme, as this duo has some untapped potential that WWE is letting go to waste

- Take the title off Cena/Edge and give it Punk

- Get Chris Jericho back in main event matches for gold, the man is being wasted on legend bullshit

- Give Kane a long deserved push or at least give him a storyline. His persona works best when he's actually being the big red machine and taking on main eventers, not wrecking starters and, so help me god, jobbing to mid-tiers.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 28, 2009)

Burke was awesome. Remember when Vince came out and hyped Burke up when he first got there?

The FUCK is wrong with Vince?!? He's got the attention span of his fanbase.



RAW was decent tonight. MVP stepping up was awesome and i loved how he didn't get fed to Orton. Cena coming out at the end was kinda badass, if only he was drenched in blood and burns and LOL at big show running. dude needs a 5 dollar foot long.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 28, 2009)

Ejaculation Storm said:


> This is what WWE needs to do:
> 
> - Get rid of Primo and Carlito. These douchebags can't wrestle their way out of a paper bag, their gimmicks suck, and the crowd crickets every time they hit the ring.
> 
> ...



1) Primo and Carlito are more exciting outside of the E, but that being said, the crowds die wheneer they come out.
2)Meh, at least Santino's doing something of use. As a wrestler he's just shitty(ask William Regal, he'll tell ya)
3)Agreed. I wanna see him cut loose. Maybe sign in Mexico
4) Agreed.
5)Double agreed.
6)Like Kendrick, they gotta show they want it(by they I mean Shad, whose the talent of the duo.
7) Stay tuned....
8)Stay tuned...
9) Meh, I think Kane's living on borrowed time. I gots a feeling he and Jeff will get the RVD treatment for the next few months,


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 28, 2009)

I admit that Burke should of gotten the push. But you know how they run things, push someone for a moment then drop them without warning. They have so many people on raw it isn't funny. They need to work on spreading the talent out evenly.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 28, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Burke was awesome. Remember when Vince came out and hyped Burke up when he first got there?
> 
> The FUCK is wrong with Vince?!? He's got the attention span of his fanbase.
> 
> ...



Burke's biggest problem was that he had no guys backstage in his corner. He had one booker who was really behind him, but once he left eeryone just kinda forgot about him.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Apr 28, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> 1) Primo and Carlito are more exciting outside of the E, but that being said, the crowds die wheneer they come out.
> 2)Meh, at least Santino's doing something of use. As a wrestler he's just shitty(ask William Regal, he'll tell ya)
> 3)Agreed. I wanna see him cut loose. Maybe sign in Mexico
> 4) Agreed.
> ...



7 and 8 I'm expecting in the coming 2 months. I'm expecting a Jericho face change by September. I'm afraid for Kane, because he's a good wrestler, but he's simply not used. I'm secretly hoping that this Punk/Kane feud continues, Punk takes gold, and Kane goes after it. I don't think Jeff Hardy is in any danger of being released - check those crowds, yo, if a kid doesn't have a mysterio mask, they sure as shit have those arm warmer things.

Swagger is a fuckup on mic, but he has some serious in-ring talent. He had a good push, a solid reign, now he needs to tear up some competition and get out of ECW and land in RAW. MVP is due for a main-event push, so that's good and I want to definitely see more Miz. Not many give him credit, but he's solid on the mic, and he delivers in the ring. He was being held back by Morrison in the tag team, he needs a singles push.

I want to see Cryme Tyme and Priceless holding on to tag team gold soon. Legacy is well built - I already see all three of them holding titles in the near future. Cryme Tyme, I agree, need to want the push cause they are entertaining and can move around the ring.

Finally, Vickie Guerrero needs to shove a cock in her mouth - she has no business GMing anything, let alone both brands. JBL needs to take up GMing Smackdown and WWE needs to push for either Stone Cold or Ricky Steamboat as GM for RAW. Either that or get it over with and slap Shane to RAW and Steph to Smackdown - we've been expecting it for a long time now.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 28, 2009)

I really enjoyed Miz calling out Cena's lack of acting talent.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 28, 2009)

The movies line and the "sick of the same guys in the main event" line were fantastic. Marked out there.

The first few weeks after a Draft like this episode are always so exciting because the WWE actually tries a bunch of new pushes and angles, though sadly most of them fizzle and die out 

And yes Burke is one of the great tragedies of the WWE


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 28, 2009)

Ejaculation Storm said:


> 7 and 8 I'm expecting in the coming 2 months. I'm expecting a Jericho face change by September.



Guess he better start growing his hair now then. I like my face Jericho with long hair. It magically gives him extra charisma.

So once Burke's agent left he stopped being pushed? Why the fuck didn't he go lick some ass backstage?! shit son, kiss some butt or something. We all see what happens when someone refuses to kiss ass.....just ask London.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Apr 28, 2009)

That was a solid fucking hit on Cena. He not only drew heat from the crowd, but he may draw heat from the locker room as well.

It's been awhile since I've seen a wrestler insult another wrestler in a personal way outside of kayfabe, and even longer since I've seen a wrestler publicly voice their dissatisfaction with title rotation.

First night on RAW and Miz put Cena's movie career and WWE's title jerkcircle on the chopping board. I really don't see how either Cena or WWE could be fine with that shit being brought up like that, especially when it's true.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 28, 2009)

Ejaculation Storm said:


> That was a solid fucking hit on Cena. He not only drew heat from the crowd, but he may draw heat from the locker room as well.
> 
> It's been awhile since I've seen a wrestler insult another wrestler in a personal way outside of kayfabe, and even longer since I've seen a wrestler publicly voice their dissatisfaction with title rotation.
> 
> First night on RAW and Miz put Cena's movie career and WWE's title jerkcircle on the chopping board. I really don't see how either Cena or WWE could be fine with that shit being brought up like that, especially when it's true.



Well mocking WWE movies is nothing new. They had Santino tearing into The Condemned back when that came out, about its lack of success and everything.

I'm pretty sure it was a highly scripted shoot. I think the WWE actually is making a concerted effort here to get new wrestlers in the main event scene seeing as it's pretty much a necessity now - Kane, Taker, HBK, Batista, and apparently Jeff Hardy will all be retired about a year or so from now. They already lost JBL at Mania. And pretty much anyone can see how limited the title picture has been over the past while.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm still torn between Orton. when he punts and RKO's the shit out of people i mark but whenever he cuts a promo i want to go do something else. majority of his promos are redundant and drag longer than they should.

Other than that he's awesome. I mark for the chinlock of doom.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Apr 28, 2009)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Well mocking WWE movies is nothing new. They had Santino tearing into The Condemned back when that came out, about its lack of success and everything.
> 
> I'm pretty sure it was a highly scripted shoot. I think the WWE actually is making a concerted effort here to get new wrestlers in the main event scene seeing as it's pretty much a necessity now - Kane, Taker, HBK, Batista, and apparently Jeff Hardy will all be retired about a year or so from now. They already lost JBL at Mania. And pretty much anyone can see how limited the title picture has been over the past while.



Well, if Miz was directly ordered to say that shit as opposed to being given a mic and told "Waste 10 minutes", then I honestly have some extra respect for the higher ups. It's been awhile since they've shown that kinda balls, and you rarely see them insult themselves as a business.

And honestly, who takes anything Santino says seriously? This was the same time he called Akon "Acorn", had the Honk-a-meter and throughout that whole bash-fest on the condemned, he couldn't pronounce anything right. I never saw it so much as a flame on their own business as much as an opportunity to make Santino a goof while bringing Austin back into the ring for a short segment.

Maybe it's just me, but I totally saw that slash at Cena as big shit - especially considering WWE spent more time running 12 round promos than they did advertising 'mania.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 28, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Guess he better start growing his hair now then. I like my face Jericho with long hair. It magically gives him extra charisma.
> 
> So once Burke's agent left he stopped being pushed? Why the fuck didn't he go lick some ass backstage?! shit son, kiss some butt or something. We all see what happens when someone refuses to kiss ass.....just ask London.





Ejaculation Storm said:


> That was a solid fucking hit on Cena. He not only drew heat from the crowd, but he may draw heat from the locker room as well.
> 
> It's been awhile since I've seen a wrestler insult another wrestler in a personal way outside of kayfabe, and even longer since I've seen a wrestler publicly voice their dissatisfaction with title rotation.
> 
> First night on RAW and Miz put Cena's movie career and WWE's title jerkcircle on the chopping board. I really don't see how either Cena or WWE could be fine with that shit being brought up like that, especially when it's true.


 Your right, I've heard of guys getting buried for much less.



Ejaculation Storm said:


> 7 and 8 I'm expecting in the coming 2 months. I'm expecting a Jericho face change by September. I'm afraid for Kane, because he's a good wrestler, but he's simply not used. I'm secretly hoping that this Punk/Kane feud continues, Punk takes gold, and Kane goes after it. I don't think Jeff Hardy is in any danger of being released - check those crowds, yo, if a kid doesn't have a mysterio mask, they sure as shit have those arm warmer things.
> 
> Swagger is a fuckup on mic, but he has some serious in-ring talent. He had a good push, a solid reign, now he needs to tear up some competition and get out of ECW and land in RAW. MVP is due for a main-event push, so that's good and I want to definitely see more Miz. Not many give him credit, but he's solid on the mic, and he delivers in the ring. He was being held back by Morrison in the tag team, he needs a singles push.
> 
> ...



I wasn't implying they fire Jeff, I just read something where he said he might wanna take some serious time off, and with his contract being up soon I figured now would be the time. 

With Swags, I realize that he does ALOT better on the mic backstage than in ring(compare his Cena promo to all the others). Too bad backstage promos aren't all the rage anymore. Plus he fucks himself up because you can tell hes trying his hardest not to fuck up. Glad Vickie is only on one brand now. I think the perfect GM stragegy is to have one heel GM, one face, and one who "just wants the product to be a success". 

My votes? BIschoff, Dreamer, and Ted Dibiase Sr. are my votes

I recall around Mania last year hearing a story that Cena wanted to work new people. WOnder how true that is, seeing as this possible Miz program came out of the blue, not to mention the odd booking of him vs. Swags.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 28, 2009)

Ejaculation Storm said:


> Well, if Miz was directly ordered to say that shit as opposed to being given a mic and told "Waste 10 minutes", then I honestly have some extra respect for the higher ups. It's been awhile since they've shown that kinda balls, and you rarely see them insult themselves as a business.
> 
> And honestly, who takes anything Santino says seriously? This was the same time he called Akon "Acorn", had the Honk-a-meter and throughout that whole bash-fest on the condemned, he couldn't pronounce anything right. I never saw it so much as a flame on their own business as much as an opportunity to make Santino a goof while bringing Austin back into the ring for a short segment.
> 
> Maybe it's just me, but I totally saw that slash at Cena as big shit - especially considering WWE spent more time running 12 round promos than they did advertising 'mania.



He can get away with the movie bit, he can say he wanted to make a low blow the fans would get. As for the whole same old people thing.....eh,..... kinda hard to live down. But then again, he did get pop for it


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Apr 28, 2009)

Vickie Guerrero isn't a heel GM - she's a shitty GM who makes people want to change the channel because she has an irritating voice, an ugly mug, shitty acting skills and can't book good matches.

Having Bischoff back would be nice, I just don't see it. I really don't see Dreamer or Dibiase either. I liked Heyman as a heel GM, but honestly, I think they're phasing that shit out now. They're doing the same with commentary, phasing out all heel commentary. King used to mark for the heels, now he's morally against every act a heel makes. Sucks, really.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 28, 2009)

Ejaculation Storm said:


> Vickie Guerrero isn't a heel GM - she's a shitty GM who makes people want to change the channel because she has an irritating voice, an ugly mug, shitty acting skills and can't book good matches.
> 
> Having Bischoff back would be nice, I just don't see it. I really don't see Dreamer or Dibiase either. I liked Heyman as a heel GM, but honestly, I think they're phasing that shit out now. They're doing the same with commentary, phasing out all heel commentary. King used to mark for the heels, now he's morally against every act a heel makes. Sucks, really.



I know, just wishful thinking on my part:


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 28, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> This year's HOF... BEST. IN. THE. WORLD. (not Ms. HBK's tits)



HOLY FUCK! A month later and I JUST realized what you were talking about here. Damn I feel dense as fuck now.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 28, 2009)

I still dont see what we're supposed to be lookin for.

I think Dreamer might become the ECW GM after his retirement angle ends. He is the heart and soul of the land of extreme after all. Extremely loyal to the name, its the only reason he's the last of the originals.

I also present my perfect set up for GM's. Bischoff GMing Smackdown since it was intended to be the revived WCW in a sense. And Ted Sr. will GM Raw, making good decisions based on whats best for the brand. And Dreamer turns ECW back into what it should be the land of extreme where the first rule is, there are no rules. Just pure chaos. Only the strong can claw their way out of the nest of extremists. Im not talking like hardcore rules all the time, but interference, no DQ rules and just over the top brutality.


----------



## Dr Faust (Apr 28, 2009)

ECW will never go back to the way it was. It will be used to slowly introduce new talent to the WWE, like it has been doing.

Another thing, I believe the rumours that say that Kane has turned down title reigns. From the interviews and such I've seen of Glen Jacobs, he seems to be a fairly good bloke, and it seems to make sense that he would leave the titles for the new guys. He's all ready a former champ (if you can call it a reign), a well known wrestler and a future WWE Hall of Famer. What else does he need to prove?

Go Miz. He is boss on the mic, out shining everyone else in the WWE on it and he is an improving wrestler. He is going to be big.

And fuck Punk. I think it may be how sloppy he looks, but he gets on my nerves. Say all you want about Batista, but he looks good. Punk looks like a hobo they picked up from the street.


----------



## SilverCross (Apr 28, 2009)

Punk looks like a heel...I've always thought this.
but..eh, who cares how they look, if they can put on a good show, and I'll take punk over batista any day.


----------



## konohakartel (Apr 28, 2009)

its funny that on WZ they say Mizs promo sucked but every1 here is lovin it..


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 28, 2009)

SilverCross said:


> Punk looks like a heel...I've always thought this.
> but..eh, who cares how they look, if they can put on a good show, and I'll take punk over batista any day.



Punk would make a good heel if booked properly.  Perhaps a holier than thou straight edge persona saying how he is better than everyone because of it.  Kind of like those vegans you see around who try to be all superior to meat eaters every chance they get.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 28, 2009)

Dr Faust said:


> And fuck Punk. I think it may be how sloppy he looks, but he gets on my nerves. Say all you want about Batista, but he looks good. Punk looks like a hobo they picked up from the street.



Punk > shit > Boretista

Punk is a good worker and a fantastic heel on the mic.

You can't say the same about Bootista.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 28, 2009)

Vickie Guerrero is a great GM. She gets massive heat, and I don't know bout people changing the channels. In less you have stats to back that up, I seriously doubt that. I'm pretty sure no one changes channels when GM's talk, since they always announce things that could potentially be important. 

Miz cut a good promo, but some of you guys think he actually said that stuff off the dome. They obviously gave him permission to mention shitty WWE films and the fact that there have been the same Main Eventers.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Apr 28, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Vickie Guerrero is a great GM. She gets massive heat, and I don't know bout people changing the channels. In less you have stats to back that up, I seriously doubt that. I'm pretty sure no one changes channels when GM's talk, since they always announce things that could potentially be important.
> 
> Miz cut a good promo, but some of you guys think he actually said that stuff off the dome. They obviously gave him permission to mention shitty WWE films and the fact that there have been the same Main Eventers.



I change the channel every time her fat ass hits the mic, and that's a stat. I highly doubt I'm the only person in the world who does it either, considering half the crowd covers their ears when the bitch talks and her shrill voice would make anyone over 35's ears bleed.

She doesn't get massive heat because she is a good GM - she gets massive heat because she's ugly and nobody wants to listen to her talk. Yelling "EXCUSE ME" over a booing crowd isn't impressive, and she's circled herself with Edge, Bigslow and Cena - the father, son and holy spirit of wrestling boredom. And since her switch to RAW? She's already inching towards an Orton, Batista and Triple H jerkcircle... and while I mark for Orton most of the time, the last 4 months for him, plus the last 3 years for the other two they've been the father, son and holy spirit of snore.

And one last shout out - you don't need to listen to her say anything important, considering Cole repeats the upcoming matches, along with how he chokes on big dicks, every five minutes.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 28, 2009)

In case you didn't understand wrestling, heels are not suppose to be liked. She seems to get pretty good reaction from the crowd, and the crowd is booing because she's saying EXCUSE me. 

Either way, she must be doing something right seeing as how she's had her job for so long and almost every other GM loses it over a few months.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Apr 28, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> In case you didn't understand wrestling, heels are not suppose to be liked. She seems to get pretty good reaction from the crowd, and the crowd is booing because she's saying EXCUSE me.
> 
> Either way, she must be doing something right seeing as how she's had her job for so long and almost every other GM loses it over a few months.



No. 

There is a difference between hating someone and loving to hate someone.

The former is what gets heels fired, the latter is what gets heels paid. A good heel is Jericho - he draws heat from every crowd, and yet, people still love to watch him wrestle. People still chants his name and claps, even if it's usually drown out in other's boos.

Vickie Guerrero is liked by no one. She's not the latter, because nobody loves to hate her. If she had better gimmicks, better acting, and a voice that didn't sound like a frog with a broken neck, I wouldn't mind watching her at all. If she did things that actually made her heel, like book unfair matches in Edge's favor (instead of fuck him over half the time), by "abusing her power", that would be fine.

Instead, she does nothing but sit in a wheelchair, ruining Chavo Guerrero's career while systematically spoon-feeding the WWE universe 100% Slow-edge-Cena formula all the time.

There's a difference between heel (Paul Heyman) and fail (Vickie Guerrero). And no, I don't agree with your last idea - the fact that RAW went without a GM for so long tells me that they are actually having difficulties finding someone appropriate for the job. Vickie Guerrero is an easy choice, considering she's the late Eddie Guerrero's widow, and WWE picked her solely on that fact.

Let's face it: WWE = career opportunities for those directly associated with those who made it successful in WWE before


----------



## Sarun (Apr 28, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> 1) Primo and Carlito are more exciting outside of the E, but that being said, the crowds die wheneer they come out.
> 2)Meh, at least Santino's doing something of use. As a wrestler he's just shitty(ask William Regal, he'll tell ya)
> 3)Agreed. I wanna see him cut loose. Maybe sign in Mexico
> 4) Agreed.
> ...


I am curious, what is this RVD treatment?


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 28, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Either way, she must be doing something right seeing as how she's had her job for so long and almost every other GM loses it over a few months.



Being the Widow of Eddie Guerrero I think is what she did right.  If not for that she would have never even been on WWE TV ever.

Basically people are just fed up with her.  And not in a heel way, her voice is annoying and I dunno what the hell they were doing with her and Edge after he came back from "Hell".  Wasn't he destroying her Family before that only to come back and everything was all nice. (Well till big show affair eww).

She just is not credible as a character.  As GMs go she is the worst and hell we had Austin at one point as Co GM.  You could have better ones that are Face or Heel.  Hell HBK comes to mind. I remember back when he was the WWF Commissioner and was over ruling Vince (Citing the companies rulebook).  Perhaps he could do so again as either Face/Heel.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 28, 2009)

That was a horribly weak ECW, this had better lead up to a triple threat with Dreamer winning because they ruined that epic match with Jack interfering.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 28, 2009)

Ejaculation Storm said:


> No.
> 
> There is a difference between hating someone and loving to hate someone.
> 
> The former is what gets heels fired, the latter is what gets heels paid. A good heel is Jericho - he draws heat from every crowd, and yet, people still love to watch him wrestle. People still chants his name and claps, even if it's usually drown out in other's boos.


What the fucking FUCK? No heel worth his salt wants the crowd clapping for him or chanting his name unless he's turning face. Bruiser fucking Brody didn't get chants and claps, Cactus fucking Jack circa '91-92 didn't get chants and claps, Big Van Vader didn't get fucking chants and claps, Terry Funk, Raven, Undertaker pre-face turn, Arn Anderson, Rick Rude, Vince McMahon, etc., etc. People paid to watch them lose, not to see them wrestle. A great heel wants the crowd to boo him/her out of the fucking building and that's what Vickie is able to do. Your personal dislike of her means shit because she's doing her job and she's doing it *well*. There are guys on the roster that wish they could get that much heat from such a simple phrase like Vickie does. 



> Vickie Guerrero is liked by no one. She's not the latter, because nobody loves to hate her. If she had better gimmicks, better acting, and a voice that didn't sound like a frog with a broken neck, I wouldn't mind watching her at all. If she did things that actually made her heel, like book unfair matches in Edge's favor (instead of fuck him over half the time), by "abusing her power", that would be fine.




Vince isn't paying her to be liked. Are you retarded or something?



> Instead, she does nothing but sit in a wheelchair, ruining Chavo Guerrero's career while systematically spoon-feeding the WWE universe 100% Slow-edge-Cena formula all the time.


Ignoring your dumbass digs at Show, Edge, and Cena, the wheelchair is what they call CHEAP HEAT. See Matt Hardy's cast on his arm and how he used it? That's cheap heat. Bob Orton Jr. did the exact same shit and it worked.



> There's a difference between heel (Paul Heyman) and fail (Vickie Guerrero).


Yeah, you're a dumbass.



> And no, I don't agree with your last idea - the fact that RAW went without a GM for so long tells me that they are actually having difficulties finding someone appropriate for the job. Vickie Guerrero is an easy choice, considering she's the late Eddie Guerrero's widow, and WWE picked her solely on that fact.


Or there's the fact that she's one of the best heels on the roster and can guarantee instant mega heat just by coming out.



> Let's face it: WWE = career opportunities for those directly associated with those who made it successful in WWE before


Want some more cheese with that whine?


----------



## SilverCross (Apr 28, 2009)

k...im gonna have to draw the line at calling ortons recent matches boring. Now i gotta wonder if your actually watching anything, or just showing up here to complain...

anyways, as for good heat..bad heat...it doesnt matter, a reaction is a reaction, nothing else matters. the only time you should worry is when there is 0 reaction.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 28, 2009)

Sorta like the Butt Brothers right? They get no reaction, the crowd dies when they come out.


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 28, 2009)

X-Pac heat... you really can only prove that by polling all the people who watch in attendence/at home. And even then... heat is heat.

That said.

The 2nd 4-way from King of Trios Night Two is match of the year.

EFF TAKER/HBK. THAT is what awesome means.

"Probably has flips or something"

Once or twice...


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Apr 28, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> What the fucking FUCK? No heel worth his salt wants the crowd clapping for him or chanting his name unless he's turning face. Bruiser fucking Brody didn't get chants and claps, Cactus fucking Jack circa '91-92 didn't get chants and claps, Big Van Vader didn't get fucking chants and claps, Terry Funk, Raven, Undertaker pre-face turn, Arn Anderson, Rick Rude, Vince McMahon, etc., etc. People paid to watch them lose, not to see them wrestle. A great heel wants the crowd to boo him/her out of the fucking building and that's what Vickie is able to do. Your personal dislike of her means shit because she's doing her job and she's doing it *well*. There are guys on the roster that wish they could get that much heat from such a simple phrase like Vickie does.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Judging by the amount of flaming you have to do to get across your argument, I'm going to assume you already know your arguments are weak and are just trying to distract me with pathetic attempts to offend me.

A heel is only valuable when the WWE universe acknowledges the heel and _wants_ them to stay in WWE. This is why the WWE universe accepts heel wrestlers turning face. Wrestlers understand that being heel doesn't involve making fans hate your guts, it involves making them want you to lose. Vladimir Koslov is a heel who could draw heat every time he came out to the ring - in fact, he is very much similar to Vickie in that it was his talking that drew his heat, that and him being this Ivan Drago wannabe. He could draw heat, his fair share of boos, and you know what, he didn't get any claps whatsoever. Oh look, he's been drafted to ECW (pretty much a demotion) and is soon to be released from WWE.

It happens to heels all the time - if fans don't want to see you, then WWE isn't going to pay your salary. I didn't think this was a complicated idea to understand, but apparently you just like to watch the big men wrestle and don't understand any of the backstage politics. In this day and age, being heel for the sake of being heel doesn't get you very far - that's why most heels become one through a storyline or a gimmick, and remain as one while riding on and off of gimmicks and rivalries the entire way.

Get with the times, this isn't 1986 WWF when a wrestler was either face or heel, and people paid to see either one of two outcomes: the face beat the heel, or the heel cheat a victory against the face. To even compare today's soap opera wrestling to then nulls any argument you could hope to have, because today the politics are very different.

Vickie Guerrero is still around because her dead husband just happens to be Hall of Famer Eddie Guerrero, not because she fits the bill well. But then, you may already know that and simply took the opportunity to "argue" with me as a veiled opportunity to flame me for insulting Big Slow.




SilverCross said:


> k...im gonna have to draw the line at calling ortons recent matches boring. Now i gotta wonder if your actually watching anything, or just showing up here to complain...
> 
> anyways, as for good heat..bad heat...it doesnt matter, a reaction is a reaction, nothing else matters. the only time you should worry is when there is 0 reaction.



I'm calling this current "storyline" boring, and sorry to say, but even if Orton performs well in the ring, the fact that Batista, HHH and Shane are the only opponents he's really faced in the last couple of months make for a dull few months for him. I mark for Orton, but this shitty "ruin and destroy the McMahon family" angle is extremely boring.

And I disagree. I dislike big show, but I will usually still watch his matches (I made an exception with the Big Show vs Batista match on RAW, not about to punish myself by watching that). That's good, because he can draw heat from me (an example of doing his job) while making me tune in to the show. Vickie Guerrero, on the other hand, makes me change the channel while she hits the mic, so that I can watch sports highlights till the next match. That's worse than no reaction, because even if you get no reaction, people are still probably tuning in. She makes me go out of my way to watch something else, and I know I'm not alone.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 28, 2009)

If they keep Kozlov with the russian military stuff, I think we might have a good dominant heel for ECW. He doesn't need to talk so we understand him, when he rants about world domination its just win.

But...Tiffany is waaaaaaaaaaaay too serious. Teddy Long never talked that serious when he was GM.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Apr 28, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> If they keep Kozlov with the russian military stuff, I think we might have a good dominant heel for ECW. He doesn't need to talk so we understand him, when he rants about world domination its just win.
> 
> But...Tiffany is waaaaaaaaaaaay too serious. Teddy Long never talked that serious when he was GM.



He needs to start associating every match win with his "superior" Russian blood.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 28, 2009)

That could work. I just think if they keep the military stuff, he will be pure win. Hell they associate him with communist russia instead of the white russians now.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Apr 28, 2009)

Which I like. I honestly feel they fucked up by forcing him into a loss against Michaels, that was completely avoidable by not putting him in the running against Taker in the first place.

Koslov had that whole unbeaten streak like WCW goldberg, and it was fun watching him wreck people week after week. With the likes of HHH jobbing to him, he was making himself a real force to be reckoned with... until his draft to ECW.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 28, 2009)

They wanted HBK Vs. Taker. Besides. Kozlov wouldn't of gotten the interest in the match that HBK did. Right now the guy is just a talented nobody.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 28, 2009)

The Juice Man said:


> Punk > shit > Boretista
> 
> Punk is a good worker and a fantastic heel on the mic.
> 
> You can't say the same about Bootista.


That man's name is pronounced Botchtista good sir



Violent By Design said:


> In case you didn't understand wrestling, heels are not suppose to be liked. She seems to get pretty good reaction from the crowd, and the crowd is booing because she's saying EXCUSE me.
> 
> Either way, she must be doing something right seeing as how she's had her job for so long and almost every other GM loses it over a few months.


Meh, I think comparing Vickie to heel GMs like Heyman and Bischoff is like comparing X-Pac to prime Ric Flair. Flari got booed because he was a good heel, Pac got booed because people just wanted him off the screen. Just like Vickie. 

But like someone already said, cheap heat is still heat


sarun uchiha said:


> I am curious, what is this RVD treatment?


Remember around the time RVD was leaving the E and he was basiclly just Orton's personal bitch? Like that, having a popular guy job to the stars in his last days(for the time being anyway) with a company.



Ejaculation Storm said:


> He needs to start associating every match win with his "superior" Russian blood.



He needs to headbutt a damn drill. Fail ass piece of Vader shit.

EDIT: What I think EJ is saying is that Kozlov shouldn't have been in the running in the first place. All it did was kill his cred.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Apr 28, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> They wanted HBK Vs. Taker. Besides. Kozlov wouldn't of gotten the interest in the match that HBK did. Right now the guy is just a talented nobody.



I get that. What I'm saying is they should never of thrown him in a match with Michaels to decide who got the shot at Taker. Like you said, they wanted Michaels in the first place, they should of left Koslov out of it completely and let him continue his winning streak. The wining streak he has was 50% of what he had going for him, and they killed that off for no reason. Now he's sinking fast.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 28, 2009)

I think it was momentum going into Mania to make it look like Taker could lose.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Apr 28, 2009)

It was still unnecessary. Pitting him against Michaels alone gave that idea some merit, not to mention the sheer volume of rivalry between the two leading to 'mania. Koslov was an unnecessary casualty in the process, especially considering the whole mindfuck Taker thing Michaels had going on - the match should of been decided from the start with Michaels mindfucking Taker, it shouldn't have come after Michaels "won" the right to face him by beating a jobber.

I guess I understand what they were trying to do, but they could have written the whole thing better. The Michaels-Taker fight would have been no less epic without the qualifying match, and without it Koslov would still have some credibility in WWE.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 28, 2009)

On another note what is it with the E making wrestlers lose some of their finishers and moves they deem too dangerous. I want to see Bourne use the double helix. And if Tommy could use the Dreamer Driver and Tommy Hawk it would be awesome. I know its a worked sport, but these men are athletes they should be able to take a bump now and then.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Apr 28, 2009)

It's because they pussied out and became a PG show, and have more children watching now than ever before.

By extension, they have more kids attempting moves they see and hurting themselves than ever before, forcing them to advertise more "don't try this" commercials and since everyone knows that shit doesn't work, the most effective alternative is to get rid of all the moves that could really badly hurt someone.

If kids don't see extremely dangerous moves on TV, they can't replicate them irl.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 28, 2009)

True. But DDT is a lame finisher. Maybe its time to sell it more as a sport. I mean it didn't stop that one kid for trying to do a swanton bomb off a roof. I just think they need to work it more as a sport and less as entertainment. First of all, JOHN CENA CANT FUCKING ACT! Well he probably could, but the 12 rounds was essentially the Marine with Cena playing a cop instead.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Apr 28, 2009)

They've fucked up too hard now to recover.

They've clearly been more interested lately in their ratings and bragging about how many more viewers they get than every other sport, so they're gonna keep dumbing the shit down in attempts to get more people.

Next thing you know there's gonna be a Christian wrestler who has praying to God before every match as his gimmick.

Ugh, fuck American wrestling. At least I still have Japanese and Mexican wrestling.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 29, 2009)

Ejaculation Storm said:


> They've fucked up too hard now to recover.
> 
> They've clearly been more interested lately in their ratings and bragging about how many more viewers they get than every other sport, so they're gonna keep dumbing the shit down in attempts to get more people.
> 
> ...





And btw JD, what you were suppose to see in the HOF pic was that Brian Danielson was in attendance

EDIT: Remember when he was this guy.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Apr 29, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> And btw JD, what you were suppose to see in the HOF pic was that Brian Danielson was in attendance
> 
> EDIT: Remember when he was this guy.



I knew someone was gonna post a pic of Michaels @ that comment.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 29, 2009)

Maybe they should have some fanfiction writers in creative. The AU type. I mean those are the more creative ones who reshape the world to be more epic. We get the same crap all the time if they want to have a plot and such involved ya need to know how to write.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 29, 2009)

Ejaculation Storm said:


> Judging by the amount of flaming you have to do to get across your argument, I'm going to assume you already know your arguments are weak and are just trying to distract me with pathetic attempts to offend me.


No, it's because you're a massively assuming dumbass who doesn't know how the business works and I lost my patience in dealing with your type about 5 years ago.



> A heel is only valuable when the WWE universe acknowledges the heel and _wants_ them to stay in WWE. This is why the WWE universe accepts heel wrestlers turning face.


I hope you have some air freshener for the inane amount of bullshit you just spat out.



> Wrestlers understand that being heel doesn't involve making fans hate your guts, it involves making them want you to lose.


Jericho beating Flair bloody, Orton attacking Stephanie, and Big Show throwing Cena into a spotlight were all done to make the fans hate their guts.



> Vladimir Koslov is a heel who could draw heat every time he came out to the ring - in fact, he is very much similar to Vickie in that it was his talking that drew his heat, that and him being this Ivan Drago wannabe. He could draw heat, his fair share of boos, and you know what, he didn't get any claps whatsoever. Oh look, he's been drafted to ECW (pretty much a demotion) and is soon to be released from WWE.


Pointless comparison is pretty pointless. Kozlov is just a big, bad foreign bruiser with no discernable personality. Vickie's a woman who schemed her way into power on Smackdown after that whole business with Teddy happened, arrogantly flaunted it and married Edge and made him champion again, and then got an even bigger promotion to being the GM of RAW. They aren't comparable at all. 



> It happens to heels all the time - if fans don't want to see you, then WWE isn't going to pay your salary.


If this were actually true, then 3/4s of the WWE roster would be un-employed at the moment.



> I didn't think this was a complicated idea to understand, but apparently you just like to watch the big men wrestle and don't understand any of the backstage politics. In this day and age, being heel for the sake of being heel doesn't get you very far - that's why most heels become one through a storyline or a gimmick, and remain as one while riding on and off of gimmicks and rivalries the entire way.


Yeah, you clearly don't understand why I ripped you for what you said about Vickie. 



> Get with the times, this isn't 1986 WWF when a wrestler was either face or heel, and people paid to see either one of two outcomes: the face beat the heel, or the heel cheat a victory against the face. To even compare today's soap opera wrestling to then nulls any argument you could hope to have, because today the politics are very different.


Wrestlers are still either face or heel right now. 

And there's honestly nothing different from the WWF 23 years ago and today's WWE other than a different set of faces(except for the heels actually hitting women instead of faces. ). The politics are exactly the same with only the manipulators being different.



> Vickie Guerrero is still around because her dead husband just happens to be Hall of Famer Eddie Guerrero, not because she fits the bill well. But then, you may already know that and simply took the opportunity to "argue" with me as a veiled opportunity to flame me for insulting Big Slow.


Vickie's still around because she's one of the best heel heat-getters in the company right now. If she wasn't, the segments she's featured in would tank and she wouldn't be on TV now. Funny how that works, eh? 

You can keep up with the weird delusion you have in your own head, I'll stick with the real world, thank you very much.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 29, 2009)

One of the most important things about a heel is that when bad things happen to them, they get big pops. And the crowd definitely popped when Vickie got Tombstoned. People will watch and pay money to see a heel get their comeuppance, and Vickie fits that bill perfectly, regardless of how she gets it.

Plus she gets crowd reaction so she's valuable as an onscreen talent, a hot crowd adds so much to a show. You could have one of the best matches ever but if the crowd no-sells it it usually stinks.

When you get heels who still get cheers you start running dangerously into the dreaded "cool heel" territory, like NWO. Jericho wrote a whole thing in his book about how he hates cool heels and would never want to be one, he just wants to be hated universally. Edge has said similar things in the past too.

Anyway, she's not a wrestler so it's a bit different from a heel wrestler. A heel wrestler who draws a lot of heat but can't work a match worth shit generally won't be kept up very high on the card (unless they're over 300 pounds lol) because that lousy ring work can ruin the face they're up against. But since Vickie's a non-wrestling character that part doesn't really matter. All that matters is she gets crowd reaction and people love and will pay money to see bad things happen to her.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Apr 29, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> No, it's because you're a massively assuming dumbass who doesn't know how the business works and I lost my patience in dealing with your type about 5 years ago.



Translation: You're wrong, always have been, but because you can't in any way, shape or form back up your opinion with facts and stats, you have decided to simply resort to insulting anyone who disagrees with you instead.



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I hope you have some air freshener for the inane amount of bullshit you just spat out.



Perfect example of you insulting me, instead of making an effort to argue a point.



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Jericho beating Flair bloody, Orton attacking Stephanie, and Big Show throwing Cena into a spotlight were all done to make the fans hate their guts.



No, because most people understand that wrestling is scripted and therefore _fake_.



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Pointless comparison is pretty pointless. Kozlov is just a big, bad foreign bruiser with no discernable personality. Vickie's a woman who schemed her way into power on Smackdown after that whole business with Teddy happened, arrogantly flaunted it and married Edge and made him champion again, and then got an even bigger promotion to being the GM of RAW. They aren't comparable at all.



The only thing there heel worthy is making Edge champion again, and even then, she had nothing to do with that. He was just being the ultimate opportunist, as always. And even this is completely undermined by the fact that 2 months later she more or less betrayed Edge.

No, my point stands: she draws heat because people genuinely hate her guts and want her demoted and removed from the fucking show. She is fat, ugly, boring and irritating. There is absolutely nothing entertaining about her at all - which is why the crowd chooses to talk over her every time she hits the mic, as to drown out anything she has to say. Why? BEcause noone is interested in anything she has to say, and let's face it, talking is the only thing she does on WWE. If no one wants her to do her only job on WWE, then I would say she's doing it wrong.

You seem completely incapable of understanding that people can hate on a heel wrestler, while still acknowledging them as a good wrestler and admitting to themselves that wrestling is the business for them. Vickie Guerrero is an awful GM, and it's not the right business for her.



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> If this were actually true, then 3/4s of the WWE roster would be un-employed at the moment.



Yeah, pull out more unsupported claims to cover up your ignorance.



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Yeah, you clearly don't understand why I ripped you for what you said about Vickie.



Because I made fun of Big Slow and Vickie, two WWE personalities you clearly like. That fact alone makes your opinion laughable.



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Wrestlers are still either face or heel right now.



No shit, Sherlock. Way to ignore what I actually said, because you had nothing to argue it.



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> And there's honestly nothing different from the WWF 23 years ago and today's WWE other than a different set of faces(except for the heels actually hitting women instead of faces. ). The politics are exactly the same with only the manipulators being different.



WWF 23 years ago: First half of the program were bottom-mid tier personalities fighting jobbers and winning, with the second half of the program being main events with personalities facing off against each other, usually face vs face or face vs heel, where the face vs heel match could end in only two ways: face wins against heel or heel cheats the face out of a victory.

WWE today: Heels win simply by out-performing faces, heels are heels for a reason, usually a scripted story or something.

My main argument is going to be one that has video evidence and will shut you the fuck up (hopefully) for good.

Have you seen the commercials they run for Iraq, children's charities, etc. in which wrestlers go around and meet with fans? Of course you have. These videos always show current heels hugging kids, soldiers, shaking their hands, pretending to full nelson them, punch them, doing some kind of hand signal, etc.

You see heels every once in awhile at conventions, signings, etc. signing signatures for fans, even though they're supposed to be heel. A good example was Kane two years or so ago making a hospital visit for a terminally ill kid who's favourite wrestler was Kane. Or when Santino Marella was taking pictures with Iraqi soldiers after a house show in Iraq while he was still heel intercontinental champion.

What's this mean? It means that the greater population can discern fiction from reality, unlike you. Heels can still have fans, can still be loved, because at the end of the day, most people recognize that they are actors and they do what they do to tell a story. These wrestlers are successful heels, because they can tell their story while drawing heat, but at the end of the day, they are still liked or at least tolerated. I don't like the villain Davian in Mission Impossible III. Does that mean I don't like Philip Seymour Hoffman, the actor who played this villain? No, that would be dumb.

For you to think the same doesn't apply for WWE makes you ignorant.



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Vickie's still around because she's one of the best heel heat-getters in the company right now. If she wasn't, the segments she's featured in would tank and she wouldn't be on TV now. Funny how that works, eh?



The segments she's featured in include Edge and Cena, two very popular wrestlers. She knows she would tank if she tried to be a standalone heel, which is why she's associating herself in stories that involve big names. She's doing the same shit with RAW now, her first week and she's sneaking into the Orton-HHH-Batista feud, another group of insanely popular wrestlers. As long as her name is involved with HHH and Batista, then she's gonna stay afloat.

You're not about to see her start a story with a mid-card, because it would fail and it would fail hard - and she knows this.



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> You can keep up with the weird delusion you have in your own head, I'll stick with the real world, thank you very much.



You mean you'll stick with baseless arguments and unsupported claims while covering your ears to real facts. We get it, you like shitty WWE personalities and rage agaisnt anyone who calls them out on being the lame and boring characters that they are. It's okay, a lot of other 14 year olds feel the same way as you.



The Big Mumbo said:


> One of the most important things about a heel is that when bad things happen to them, they get big pops. And the crowd definitely popped when Vickie got Tombstoned. People will watch and pay money to see a heel get their comeuppance, and Vickie fits that bill perfectly, regardless of how she gets it.
> 
> Plus she gets crowd reaction so she's valuable as an onscreen talent, a hot crowd adds so much to a show. You could have one of the best matches ever but if the crowd no-sells it it usually stinks.
> 
> ...



You make fair points, but I think it's very unfair to bring up the tombstone. The crowd pops ANYTIME the Undertaker drops a tombstone, it doesn't matter who the recipient is. She could be The Rock, Cena or Jimmy Wang Yang, it doesn't matter, you can't give her heel cred for a fan reaction that Taker earns himself.

Vickie got speared by Edge and punched by Show in the same minute, and I don't recall the crowd giving that much of a reaction really.


----------



## Dr Faust (Apr 29, 2009)

Vickie Guerrero was introduced at first because she was Eddie's widow. She's still on because she gets the best heat in the company, bar none. Not even Randy gets the heat that she does and he is the top heel in the company. When he DDT'd Stephanie, I lol'd. When Vickie says 'Excuse Me!' I feel like giving her the finger.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 29, 2009)

I think the point is, Vickie is more annoying than a heel. Especially with her tendency to shriek excuse me repeatedly.


----------



## Dr Faust (Apr 29, 2009)

Of course she's annoying. Thats what makes her a heel.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 29, 2009)

I suppose. I personally feel her being GM has affected Chavo's career. He gets relegated to jobbing, and pushing her wheel chair.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 29, 2009)

Ejaculation Storm said:


> Translation: You're wrong, always have been, but because you can't in any way, shape or form back up your opinion with facts and stats, you have decided to simply resort to insulting anyone who disagrees with you instead.







> Perfect example of you insulting me, instead of making an effort to argue a point.


It's not my fault when your supposed "point" makes no sense at all.



> No, because most people understand that wrestling is scripted and therefore _fake_.


It's called "suspension of disbelief."



> The only thing there heel worthy is making Edge champion again, and even then, she had nothing to do with that. He was just being the ultimate opportunist, as always. And even this is completely undermined by the fact that 2 months later she more or less betrayed Edge.


Stealing Teddy Long's job isn't heel-worthy? Helping form a group to keep the title on Edge isn't? Trying to to goat-screw both Taker and Batista to keep them away from Edge isn't heel-worthy?



> *No, my point stands: she draws heat because people genuinely hate her guts and want her demoted and removed from the fucking show. She is fat, ugly, boring and irritating. There is absolutely nothing entertaining about her at all - which is why the crowd chooses to talk over her every time she hits the mic, as to drown out anything she has to say.* Why? BEcause noone is interested in anything she has to say, and let's face it, talking is the only thing she does on WWE. If no one wants her to do her only job on WWE, then I would say she's doing it wrong.


And thus, she's doing her job. Funny, ain't it? 



> *You seem completely incapable of understanding that people can hate on a heel wrestler, while still acknowledging them as a good wrestler and admitting to themselves that wrestling is the business for them.* Vickie Guerrero is an awful GM, and it's not the right business for her.


Vickie's not a wrestler and the crowds understand she's not like that in real life. Terrible argument is really terrible. 




> Yeah, pull out more unsupported claims to cover up your ignorance.


Unsupported? Try looking down the roster lists of the brands and pick out how many of the wrestlers are actually over and the ones that aren't. 3/4s is admittedly a bit of an exaggeration, but the fans don't give a damn about quite a few of the guys the 'E has under contract, yet they still keep them. 




> Because I made fun of Big Slow and Vickie, two WWE personalities you clearly like. That fact alone makes your opinion laughable.


No, it's because you still don't get it. You bring up Heyman like people didn't want him gone either as a heel GM when he got the position through damn near the same means and abused his storyline powers in much of the same ways. What's funnier is that even though he was loud and annoying too, Vickie gets the better heel heat, but since she somehow wronged you by becoming a great heel GM and one of the most over people on the roster, you just nerdrage about it and expect everyone else to feel the same way.




> No shit, Sherlock. Way to ignore what I actually said, because you had nothing to argue it.


I don't have to argue it when simply watching the product shows they still use the same damn concepts now that they did back then. Really, it's quite easy to see and the fact that you can't shocks me.




> WWF 23 years ago: First half of the program were bottom-mid tier personalities fighting jobbers and winning, with the second half of the program being main events with personalities facing off against each other, usually face vs face or face vs heel, where the face vs heel match could end in only two ways: face wins against heel or heel cheats the face out of a victory.
> 
> WWE today: Heels win simply by out-performing faces, heels are heels for a reason, usually a scripted story or something.


Uhhhh... heels still cheat to beat faces in the WWE today. All heels past and present have reasons for being heels. Jeebus, you can't be this stupid.



> My main argument is going to be one that has video evidence and will shut you the fuck up (hopefully) for good.


With how shitty your "arguments" have been, I doubt it.



> Have you seen the commercials they run for Iraq, children's charities, etc. in which wrestlers go around and meet with fans? Of course you have. These videos always show current heels hugging kids, soldiers, shaking their hands, pretending to full nelson them, punch them, doing some kind of hand signal, etc.
> 
> You see heels every once in awhile at conventions, signings, etc. signing signatures for fans, even though they're supposed to be heel. A good example was Kane two years or so ago making a hospital visit for a terminally ill kid who's favourite wrestler was Kane. Or when Santino Marella was taking pictures with Iraqi soldiers after a house show in Iraq while he was still heel intercontinental champion.


Again, it's called "suspension of disbelief." Look it up sometime. 



> What's this mean? It means that the greater population can discern fiction from reality, unlike you.


So says the person who says Vickie is bad at her job because she gets booed when it's her job to get booed. Amazing.



> Heels can still have fans, can still be loved, because at the end of the day, most people recognize that they are actors and they do what they do to tell a story. These wrestlers are successful heels, because they can tell their story while drawing heat, but at the end of the day, they are still liked or at least tolerated. I don't like the villain Davian in Mission Impossible III. Does that mean I don't like Philip Seymour Hoffman, the actor who played this villain? No, that would be dumb.
> 
> For you to think the same doesn't apply for WWE makes you ignorant.


Dude, you based your entire argument on Vickie getting booed completely by the crowd while Jericho got "chants and claps." You know that means that Vickie is better at her job than Jericho is at his, right? 




> The segments she's featured in include Edge and Cena, two very popular wrestlers. She knows she would tank if she tried to be a standalone heel, which is why she's associating herself in stories that involve big names.


She did perfectly fine on her own without Edge, so there goes another weak argument.



> She's doing the same shit with RAW now, her first week and she's sneaking into the Orton-HHH-Batista feud, another group of insanely popular wrestlers. As long as her name is involved with HHH and Batista, then she's gonna stay afloat.


She's barely had anything to do with that feud outside of doing what heel GMs do, which is try to give the heel wrestlers every advantage possible.



> You're not about to see her start a story with a mid-card, because it would fail and it would fail hard - and she knows this.


Heel GMs rarely get involved with midcarders, let alone start feuds with them.




> You mean you'll stick with baseless arguments and unsupported claims while covering your ears to real facts. We get it, you like shitty WWE personalities and rage agaisnt anyone who calls them out on being the lame and boring characters that they are. It's okay, a lot of other 14 year olds feel the same way as you.


Oh, like your baseless argument about Vickie being a bad heel just because the entire crowd boos her instead of a vocal minority chanting her name and clapping? Or the unsupported claims like your "fact" that since you turn away whenever she's on TV, that millions of others do? Again I ask: Want some cheese with that whine?


----------



## Vox (Apr 29, 2009)

Chavo has always been a jobber in the E.


----------



## SilverCross (Apr 29, 2009)

I added Chavo to that long list, long ago, of guys that have been greatly wasted since the end of WCW...


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Apr 29, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> It's not my fault when your supposed "point" makes no sense at all.
> 
> 
> It's called "suspension of disbelief."
> ...



tl;dr: You want Big Show's cock, and you have a crush on Vickie, and so you cry when someone insults them.

Orton and Jericho are great heels, and if I met them in real life, I would shake their hands. If I met Vickie in real life, it would take every fiber of my being not to punch her in her teeth.

Fuck suspension of belief; I want Vickie Guerrero to die, that's how irritating she is when she gets on the mic.

But hey, time will tell. We'll see how much longer Vickie lasts.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 29, 2009)

Just one question. Isn't Vickie as Gm simply a character? Aren't the GMs just characters and don't actually do anything backstage?


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Apr 29, 2009)

Yeah, that's how it works. GM's themselves don't actually do anything, the writers come up with the stories, the bookers come up with the matches. A GM plays a character who pretends to be doing these things.


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 29, 2009)

Chikara vs Dragon Gate 

Theres no point debating with the ejaculation guy Shadow Rep. Nothing more annoying than someone who tries to analyze wrestling when they don't understand how it works.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 29, 2009)

I know, VBD. The guy tried to use personal appearances and guys visiting the troops like it supported what he was trying to say. And then he broke out the gay jokes when I'd barely mentioned Big Show in any of my posts. Stupid kid is really fucking stupid, I guess.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 29, 2009)

That pretty much explains why TNA sucks.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 29, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I suppose. I personally feel her being GM has affected Chavo's career. He gets relegated to jobbing, and pushing her wheel chair.





OCSkope said:


> Chavo has always been a jobber in the E.


Chavo was born a jobber


SilverCross said:


> I added Chavo to that long list, long ago, of guys that have been greatly wasted since the end of WCW...


We was "wasted" in WCW. Remember when he was the least important guy in a stable of jobbers?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 29, 2009)

Ya know, Tiffany is han shit, but that one thing she does just ruins it. Whats it called? Oh, thats right, talking. 

And for fucks sake, just stop re-using peoples themes. First Billy and Chuck, and now Torrie? Geeez


----------



## SilverCross (Apr 29, 2009)

come on, steiner on the pogo stick was funny. it made no sense, did nothing for anything, but it was funny. 
that match wasn't that bad tho, for being one giant gimmick who little actually wrestling, the stuff all around the ring, and what was used, was fun to see.

also....lol @ some one wanting to punch vickie if they met her, how dare she do her job, everyone doing there job should be punched 
seriously, he seems to be missing that hes proving his own point wrong. shes doing his job so well that he actually wants to hurt her. thats a great heel. 
(see jericho actually punching fans for another great example )


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 29, 2009)

SD! spoilers
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TW1IwnkMBTQ

So I guess Morrison is unoffically a face now.(this is from this weeks SD!)


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 29, 2009)

Other then the clusterfuck with the main event, SD! is looking like a pretty solid show. ECW was good minus Kozlov and Raw was probably the best it's been in a long time.

All when HHH is gone.

Eat shit and die, bitch!


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 29, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I know, VBD. The guy tried to use personal appearances and guys visiting the troops like it supported what he was trying to say. And then he broke out the gay jokes when I'd barely mentioned Big Show in any of my posts. Stupid kid is really fucking stupid, I guess.



His taste in women is just as bad. He thinks anything that isn't airbrushed is hideous and fat.

So what channel is chikara/dragon gate going to come on? it IS getting a TV deal right??????

hopefully this gets a chance on MTV or something and doesn't get edited to hell or bomb like Wrestling Society X did....then again both promotions are superior to whoever was running Wrestling Society X and probably won't get edited to hell.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Morrison turns face!? MEIN GOTT!!!! Then it means Morrison and Melina will be an on screen couple again! Rumor was they are dating again.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 29, 2009)

For the love of God, do I have to go on my spoiler rant again?


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 29, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> spoiler.



Ass hat. **


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 29, 2009)

I got kicked off the phoneline before I could fix my post you douchebags.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 29, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I got kicked off the phoneline before I could fix my post you douchebags.



lol, at least you did it.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 29, 2009)

I was going to after I posted cause I use quick reply cause I'm lazy. But then I got yelled at about being online before 9 PM.


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Apr 29, 2009)

Well SyFy is moving ECW to 10pm.  I think that might be passed my bedtime.
Hopefully this means it will be edgier due to the later time slot.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 29, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I cant wait to see smackdown so I can actually here what Morrison was saying to Jericho. But man that was awesome, Punk just walks between them like "None of my business!"


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 29, 2009)

Ebisu's Shades said:


> Well ScyFy is moving ECW to 10pm.  I think that might be passed my bedtime.
> Hopefully this means it will be edgier due to the later time slot.



Doubt it, they were in the 10 timeslot before. I haven't noticed a difference in product.

Also, why does ECW's title have such a huge strap?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 29, 2009)

Probably because it has that huge plate of silver on it.


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Apr 29, 2009)

They probably made it out of that frying pan Mark Henry bent up.

What happened to Tazz?  Is he retired?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 30, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Probably because it has that huge plate of silver on it.



Wiki says its platnium

Which means it's probally tin foil


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 30, 2009)

Tazz didnt renew his contract. He was burned out. Or so he claimed, rumor going around is he went to TNA.

In other news, Lance Hoyt AKA Lance Rock signed with the WWE.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 30, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Tazz didnt renew his contract. He was burned out. Or so he claimed, rumor going around is he went to TNA.
> 
> In other news, Lance Hoyt AKA Lance Rock signed with the WWE.



Lance Hoyt in the E?

S.O.S. possibly getting his call up?

Dragon Gate in the US?


I'm loving life as a rasslin fan right now


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 30, 2009)

I wonder if Dragongate is gonna get a tv deal.

Seamus in the E would be too much win! But whatever happened to Tyson Kidd and Bourne's feud!? They ditched the high flier feud for another god damned david and goliath feud!


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 30, 2009)

SOS?

...........

And wow could Bourne's backstage promo have been anymore of a cue card read?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 30, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> SOS?
> 
> ...........
> 
> And wow could Bourne's backstage promo have been anymore of a cue card read?



You don't know who SOS is??!?!?!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeah you could kinda tell with him looking off to the side and not into the camera.

S.O.S. SHEAMUS O'SHAUNESSY!


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 30, 2009)

Dragon Gate isn't going to have a TV deal, it took ROH like 7 years to get one.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 30, 2009)

So um......whens ROH dvds going to be in actual stores?


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 30, 2009)

As soon as Big Vision or someone else decides to offer them a deal I would imagine.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 30, 2009)

Word has it some people are calling Dragon Kid, and by people I mean stupid kids, a Rey Mysterio rip off.


----------



## RadishMan (Apr 30, 2009)

Because he wears a mask and isn't the tallest guy in the world?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 30, 2009)

Pretty much. Apparently no one clued them in that Rey doesn't have the monopoly on wearing masks.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 1, 2009)

Ugh, that reminds of the old WCW days where Ultimo was raping the Cruisers and Rey was still getting the attention. 

Ultimo should've been WCW CHamp man


----------



## Violent by Design (May 1, 2009)

Disco Inferno deserved a world title shot.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 1, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Disco Inferno deserved a world title shot.


----------



## SAFFF (May 1, 2009)

I watched a full episode of TNA tonight for the first time in almost 4 years.

I now realize why they never get above a 0.1 rating. 

The only thing remotely interesting about the show is Velvet Sky. I fuckin lol'd at Lashley being pushed aside for Sting.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 1, 2009)

That is whats killing them. Their fans claim they beat ecw in the ratings, but if they ran opposite E C Fuckin Dub. They would lose, simply because ecw puts on better shows, except the recent lameness that is Paul Burchill manhandling Bourne. Im not feeling the molding Bourne to be the new whipping boy for the giants.


----------



## SAFFF (May 1, 2009)

Yeah, but in the end bourne made Burchill look like his bitch.....i was really pulling for Burchill, i want the guy to be something i really do but apparently the higher powers to be see him as just another jobber.

Katie Lea needs more mic time too. But yeah this was my first TNA watching in a long ass time and it was shit. I mean when i find current Smackdown less boring to another wrestling program, somethings very wrong. Abyss' story is accidentally funny i think, i don't know....but steven richards punking around and "child abusing" a man half his size is just hilarious. 

Booker T is no longer coherent when he speaks, Nash shouldn't even be in a fucking wrestling ring and Angle is lame as shit now. From what i've seen of the TNA mid-card they all seem like WWECW guys to me, good in the ring but lacking any type of distinguished characters. 

I'd go on but i'd just be boring you....overall, i'm not investing 2 hours in TNA again, or at least not for another 4 years.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 1, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> That is whats killing them. Their fans claim they beat ecw in the ratings, but if they ran opposite E C Fuckin Dub. They would lose, simply because ecw puts on better shows, except the recent lameness that is Paul Burchill manhandling Bourne. Im not feeling the molding Bourne to be the new whipping boy for the giants.



If ECW was on at the same time as TNA it would prob be even. There's a reason why ECW is on tuesdays, when they tried to go head to head with Impact the ratings was miserable. 

C'mon now, Burchill has been jobbing for months. He needed a rub . Though I didn't see this weeks ECW.


----------



## Broleta (May 1, 2009)

Eh, ECW puts on a better pure wrestling show than TNA no doubt, but TNA isn't trying to be a pure wrestling show, they have to fit everything about their product into that one show unlike WWE, who can filter out all the storylines over Raw and Smackdown, leaving ECW and Superstars for more wrestling.

Anyway... I watched TNA last night, enjoyed it, especially the way the Motor City Machine Guns confronted Daniels about the Suicide thing. I hope we see Kaz return soon as the payoff for that angle. The 3D tag invitational continues to give us great wrestling matches, smart of TNA to have the Brits jump Hernandez beforehand so that they could get the win without making Supermex look weak as he'll be in line for a World title shot after Sacrifice methinks. It looks like they're building up Angle to take the world title from Foley at Sacrifice and I wouldn't be surprised if that's what happens at the Pay Per View.

I also had a chance to check out WWE Superstars last night. Great wrestling matches on the show again this week, however lacking some starpower. I was surprised with how good Dibiase vs. Carlito was, Carlito is really on his game these days and I was glad to see Ted getting the clean win.

Just got done watching this week's Smackdown (lol Austailian broadcast). This show was a *huge* improvement over anything I've seen in a long time from the blue brand. Good to see some talented guys get the limelight when there's no Cena, Batista and Trips around to clog up the main event spot. I just wish MVP was still on Smackdown, I don't see him getting very far with all the top draws on Raw right now.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 1, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> That is whats killing them. Their fans claim they beat ecw in the ratings, but if they ran opposite E C Fuckin Dub. They would lose, simply because ecw puts on better shows, except the recent lameness that is Paul Burchill manhandling Bourne. Im not feeling the molding Bourne to be the new whipping boy for the giants.



Bourne = small guy with pop = Jobber to the big men that need a rub. 

I really hope Burchill can at least hang on in the mid-card. I like him, and I think if they hadn't scraped his pirate gimmick( Vince) he'd be more over.


----------



## b0rt (May 1, 2009)

WRASTLING IS ON TONITE, PPL!!

when will WWE finally let the superstars settle down to  their actual brand again? this inter-brand shit has been happening too long now I think.


----------



## RadishMan (May 1, 2009)

Raw was decent to good, ECW was great and Superstars was good as well. It's like the best week WWE has had in about a year.


----------



## konohakartel (May 1, 2009)

JR said that the brands will be kept separate again real soon. I love his blogs man.

quick observations: I like how the SD! opening graphics has no big men besides Umaga and Taker.

Is it just my TV but does the audio have a lot of vibrations in it tonite??


----------



## SAFFF (May 1, 2009)

don't really pay attention the intros like i used to, specially since i always catch each show 5 minutes in. Smackdown starts for me in two hours. Probably go watch some old school matches on DVD till then or something else.


----------



## konohakartel (May 1, 2009)

well lets just say it no longer looks like an advertisement for the legalization of steroids.

add on: God Bless Cryme Tyme...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 1, 2009)

Broleta said:


> Good to see some talented guys get the limelight when there's no Cena, Batista and Trips around to clog up the main event spot. I just wish MVP was still on Smackdown, I don't see him getting very far with all the top draws on Raw right now.


I think Cena, Batista, and Orton would all put MVP over in a heartbeat, but Trips would let him get a count-out win and then bury his ass the next week. Pretty damn sad.

Y'know, this is gonna sound weird coming from me, but Impact wasn't bad at all yesterday. Sure, all the Angle stuff was really annoying after the 5th time they did it, but at least there was a point behind it. Foley's usually a goofy ass fool, so that didn't bother me all that much and his bit with Guns was pretty funny. No good wrestling matches at all on this show, but it wasn't about that last night, so I just don't get the hate.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 1, 2009)

It was pretty interesting how Madison realized she got in over her head joining the beautiful people considering she was headed for death by Awesome Kong.

Also wtf was up with Alicia Fox suddenly being a heel?


----------



## RadishMan (May 1, 2009)

At the latest Shareholders meeting Vince said he's working on getting another hour of primetime... Wednesday.

Overload, much?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 1, 2009)

A week of WWE?



This sounds promising as the undercard can have a total of two shows to shine with.....or maybe get FCW a national TV deal


----------



## Vox (May 1, 2009)

So, I was rewatching Backlash and I have to say, JR's reaction to Santina was epic. Especially when he owns Cole.

" 'Mister Barbeque Man'. Where'd you get that line?"

So good it hurts.


----------



## The Juice Man (May 2, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> At the latest Shareholders meeting Vince said he's working on getting another hour of primetime... Wednesday.
> 
> Overload, much?



This is Vinnie Mac you're talking about.

Funding all these movies that no one is going to see.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 2, 2009)

A national version of FCW...dare we dream!?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 2, 2009)

Edge the champ again.

I like Edge but losing the belt then winning it again a month later gets on my nerves


----------



## RadishMan (May 2, 2009)

Which is why they do it.

I don't see what YOU PEOPLE see in FCW.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 2, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Which is why they do it.
> 
> I don't see what YOU PEOPLE see in FCW.



I agree. I find FCW to be really boring.


----------



## Antony the Bat (May 2, 2009)

My favourite wrestler is non other than John Cena because he is going to be famous for his type of music.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 2, 2009)

Besides some curiosity of what new gimmicks they're testing out yeah I have no interest in FCW.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 2, 2009)

I only have interest cause of Kaval's awesomeness in stomping on people's chests.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 2, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Which is why they do it.
> 
> I don't see what YOU PEOPLE see in FCW.



S.O.S. and Drew McIntyre.

I need no other reasons.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 2, 2009)

I second what Ghost said.


----------



## The Juice Man (May 2, 2009)

Chibaku Tensei said:


> Edge the champ again.
> 
> I like Edge but losing the belt then winning it again a month later gets on my nerves



He'll beat Flair's record faster than HHH. 

That I'm looking forward to.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 2, 2009)

OMFG

I SOOOOOOOOO almost posted the wrong thing in this thread. 

Wow.

Good thing I preview my posts


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 2, 2009)

It'd be funny to see the tantrum Trips throws if Edge beats the record before him.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 2, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> It'd be funny to see the tantrum Trips throws if Edge beats the record before him.



Won't happen. Just before Edge is set to win number 16, he'll mysteriously test positive for every banned substance known to man. Disgraced, the E will be forced to release Edge. Edge will then go on to win 9 TNA world titles, all of which the E will quietly ignore.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 3, 2009)

Yep sounds like the usual pandering to the Nose that Wrestled.


----------



## RadishMan (May 3, 2009)

Edge's whole character is a rib on HHH I bet...

Then again it's probably HHH's idea to get Edge a lot of runs.

"See guys. It's not just me!!!"


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 3, 2009)

I can only see one difference in the fact Edge has no backstage connections in the league of what Trips has.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 3, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Edge's whole character is a rib on HHH I bet...
> 
> Then again it's probably HHH's idea to get Edge a lot of runs.
> 
> "See guys. It's not just me!!!"





Too bad his longest run as champ was what 2 months?


----------



## Hellion (May 3, 2009)

I still don't see why Edge lost at Wrestlemania, just to get the title back a month later.  WM25 was such an ass backwards PPV.


----------



## SAFFF (May 4, 2009)

I expected WWE to fuck up their 25th gold anniv for WM. I mean.....they're not even talking about it anymore. I can't even remember the event anymore, there was really no good build up for the main event fueds. This should've been WM24 and WM24 should've been WM25.

They didn't even announce a record breaking attendance record either. Lame WM was lame.


----------



## RadishMan (May 4, 2009)

Because there isn't one. They didn't beat the Miley Cylus concert in the same venue.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 4, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Because there isn't one. They didn't beat the Miley Cylus concert in the same venue.





THats gotta be humbling


----------



## Perverted King (May 4, 2009)

Not really looking forward to see Orton/Shane tonight.

I'm hoping The Miz and MVP push continues.


----------



## RadishMan (May 4, 2009)

Cool Sig King. 

Know what's weird? Batista really doesn't care that Orton punted him. Yeah they're gonna fight over the belt, but if Orton didn't have the belt... he would get away with the kick. Shane shows more life then Dave does.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 4, 2009)

Perverted King said:


> Not really looking forward to see Orton/Shane tonight.
> 
> I'm hoping The Miz and MVP push continues.



Your sig


----------



## SAFFF (May 4, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Because there isn't one. They didn't beat the Miley Cylus concert in the same venue.



proof that the they need to stop the PG bullshit and focus on something better.

if little kids aren't flocking to your PG shit then you pretty much fission mailed.


----------



## Perverted King (May 4, 2009)

I hope the Santina thing ends. Why does WWE insist on shoving things down our throat?


----------



## RadishMan (May 4, 2009)

Not until he is Divas Champ.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 4, 2009)

Is it me or does Tista have really short arms?

EDIT: Bout time MVP got his pyro back. And if MVP doesn't flat out feud with Orton, he and Regal need a program.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 4, 2009)

I did kinda enjoy Santino making jokes about how Vickie is like a piggy.

How do we decide whos hotter in this divas match? Maryse or Mickie James!? IT CANT BE DONE!


----------



## T7 Bateman (May 4, 2009)

Miz still doing his thing. Poor Cena Big Show shows no mercy. What the hell is up with the Subway guy?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 4, 2009)

Cheap plug! But man that's gotta burn, "I mailed it to The Rock. He was out of toilet paper" too much!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 4, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I did kinda enjoy Santino making jokes about how Vickie is like a piggy.
> 
> How do we decide whos hotter in this divas match? Maryse or Mickie James!? IT CANT BE DONE!



Mickie by a mile. I can find 20 thin fake blondes like Maryse. 

Mickie on the other hand

Take it from the man that's seen the nudes


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 4, 2009)

I like Mickie cause she's got a beautiful smile, and she makes me think country girl considering that tan shes got. Either that or shes some kind of a Mediterranean.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 4, 2009)

I think James is hotter than Maryse. Maryse is kinda generic looking.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 4, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I like Mickie cause she's got a beautiful smile, and she makes me think country girl considering that tan shes got. Either that or shes some kind of a Mediterranean.


She is a country gal. Virginia as I recall



Violent By Design said:


> I think James is hotter than Maryse. Maryse is kinda generic looking.



There was a thread on this forum a bit back that had a picture of her out of her ring gear and the question: "Who is this?" Took about 3 pages of replies before someone got it right.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 4, 2009)

I admit Maryse is generic, but that cleavage...that's why god made halter tops.

Edit: Mickie is Native American, that helps explain her tan skin!


----------



## T7 Bateman (May 4, 2009)

LOL. Randy Orton is crazy but I love. Shane should have had a backup plan.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 4, 2009)

Gotta say, the steel steps are the worse foreign object in wrestling. When a guy needs to look like he;s on a rampage, he can toss those shit aside like its nothing. But instances like just now, they're sooooo heavy.......BULLSHIT!!!


----------



## T7 Bateman (May 4, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Gotta say, the steel steps are the worse foreign object in wrestling. When a guy needs to look like he;s on a rampage, he can toss those shit aside like its nothing. But instances like just now, they're sooooo heavy.......BULLSHIT!!!



LOL so true. The trash cans are even worst. You can tell they are cheap as hell.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 4, 2009)

Orton: LET THIS BE A LESSON SHANE! Stay. Off. My. Show!!!


----------



## RadishMan (May 5, 2009)

Mickie needs to wear skirts... Just sayin'.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 5, 2009)

True. I just know I like her entrance she jumps around like shes excited to be there. Sure Melina is sexy sliding under that bottom rope but cmon Mickie is the farm girl we all love! But something I just realized, it always seems like the hispanic divas have overly large hair that stands up five feet.


----------



## The Juice Man (May 5, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Mickie needs to wear skirts... Just sayin'.



Indeed. 

That ass.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 5, 2009)

I say there aren't enough athletic divas. She should be the first diva to win both titles. McCool is an okay wrestler but there is a lot of talk that she is only so successful cause shes dating Taker.


----------



## Vox (May 5, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I say there aren't enough athletic divas. She should be the first diva to win both titles. McCool is an okay wrestler but there is a lot of talk that she is only so successful cause shes dating Taker.



She's dating Taker? Good form, my man.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 5, 2009)

Yep. Taker is divorced and all and there have been photos of them together. Traveling together mind you. She's like the female version of Trips!


----------



## Violent by Design (May 5, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Gotta say, the steel steps are the worse foreign object in wrestling. When a guy needs to look like he;s on a rampage, he can toss those shit aside like its nothing. But instances like just now, they're sooooo heavy.......BULLSHIT!!!



Pretty much any no DQ match in the WWE consist of using them a thousand times.


----------



## Jimin (May 5, 2009)

Is it just me or did both the chairshot and the steps miss Shane?


----------



## SAFFF (May 5, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> Is it just me or did both the chairshot and the steps miss Shane?



not just you. shane is shit without taking insane bumps or properly taking regular bumps.

the show went from good to decent to awkward shit all within the course of just 2 hours. WWE continues missing the mark with RAW and i don't think they'll ever get it right again. We just have to hope they don't fuck Smackdown up anytime soon and keep it as good as last weeks show.


----------



## Jimin (May 5, 2009)

I always saw SD! as better wrestling while Raw has bigger stars. Raw has to since its the cable show.

Shane can be great. Hes pretty athletic. The Shooting Star press and coast to coast are just awesome. He also used to take huge shots. I remember he fell a huge distance at Summerslam 2000 i think.  I recently saw Angle v Shane at KOTR 2001. BRUTAL!


----------



## Broleta (May 5, 2009)

Lol Bob Holly is sending threats to Ken Kennedy! What a stupid prick!


----------



## Jimin (May 5, 2009)

Hardcore Holly was known for sandbagging and actually really hurting people right? That title thing with Brock was just dumb. Like he had any chance.


----------



## Skylark (May 5, 2009)

Orton's IED gimmick fits him pretty well. But however, let me introduce myself towards you people.

I used to watch wrestling around the days of the inVasion and WCW Nitro. I've watched it till' around 2007 because than it kind-of bored me. Now, I'm slowly getting back into the groove.


----------



## SAFFF (May 5, 2009)

Broleta said:


> Lol Bob Holly is sending threats to Ken Kennedy! What a stupid prick!



threats about what?!

He needs to ask someone how he can be interesting and get over. Fucking spark plug.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 5, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> Is it just me or did both the chairshot and the steps miss Shane?



Missed by a mile. Its why the repla was from behind,


----------



## konohakartel (May 5, 2009)

If i recall correctly Mickie debuted in a skirt...and im pretty sure she was wearing a thong 2


----------



## Vox (May 5, 2009)

konohakartel said:


> If i recall correctly Mickie debuted in a skirt...and im pretty sure she was wearing a thong 2



Mhm. So did Melina when she first started doing the splits-entrance. Got a real nice upskirt! 

It was glorious


----------



## RadishMan (May 5, 2009)

konohakartel said:


> If i recall correctly Mickie debuted in a skirt...and im pretty sure she was wearing a thong 2



Yes and that's why it needs to make a comeback. We know what we're missing. If they're not gonna give us good women's wrestling... at least meet us half-way!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 5, 2009)

I can agree. Oh and Vince said he is disappointed with ECW apparently. 

But Stryker was at the top of his game tonight! "Cinco de Mayo is the day that 5000 Mexicans decimated the french military. But that isnt saying much."


----------



## Jimin (May 5, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Yes and that's why it needs to make a comeback. We know what we're missing. If they're not gonna give us good women's wrestling... at least meet us half-way!



I just recently rewatched the WM22 match with Trish. It was awesome.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 5, 2009)

About to download the Hell in a Cell match DVD. Too old school for my own good.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 6, 2009)

I wonder if Rosa and Beth Phoenix are gonna be lezzing out. Like Mickie did with Trish.


----------



## RadishMan (May 6, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> About to download the Hell in a Cell match DVD. Too old school for my own good.



Save yourself the trouble and just watch the Taker DVD. The only good ones worth watching are HBK/Mankind/Brock.

Then again there's some crap on the Taker set, but some good ones too. 

Mickie/Trish is MOTN @ WM22. Don't you dare tell me it's HBK/Vince. I kill you.


----------



## SAFFF (May 6, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> I just recently rewatched the WM22 match with Trish. It was awesome.



damn, your set makes me want to stop a police car and put the cops in a sharpshooter.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 6, 2009)

I realized something. If they have an auction for a date with Mickie James, the WWE would make a shitload of money.


----------



## RadishMan (May 6, 2009)

The winner would get more heat then Cena.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 6, 2009)

As our god Steve Austin would say. OH HELL YEAH!

Everyone would hate them. As much as other guys hate JoMo cause he dates Melina. She's really flexible...if you catch my drift.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (May 6, 2009)

well one of the reasons WWE needs to stop being pg is so Melina can wear skirts again  also for other reasons too.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 6, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> As our god Steve Austin would say. OH HELL YEAH!
> 
> Everyone would hate them. As much as other guys hate JoMo cause he dates Melina. She's really flexible...if you catch my drift.



Dating Melina is nothin special

Bitchtista tapped that already.

But then again, Botchtista is a fuckin pimp.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 6, 2009)

On another note...Zack Ryder's new gimmick...GAY!!!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 6, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> On another note...Zack Ryder's new gimmick...GAY!!!



I think he can make it work.

Plus I like that Superstars is being to used to debut and work new gimmicks like his.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 6, 2009)

Sadly they're misusing that show to show the cutting edge...REALLY!? REALLY!? You want to use a show for helping unused talent for a promo that could of gone on smackdown!? To Hype Edge and Jeff's title match?

I don't think Ryder's gimmick is completely fail, they turned him into a vain metrosexual, it does seem to work.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 6, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Sadly they're misusing that show to show the cutting edge...REALLY!? REALLY!? You want to use a show for helping unused talent for a promo that could of gone on smackdown!? To Hype Edge and Jeff's title match?
> 
> I don't think Ryder's gimmick is completely fail, they turned him into a vain metrosexual, it does seem to work.



Just some star power to boost ratings for a new show. Just like having Taker on ECW when it first came back,


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 6, 2009)

I suppose. As long as they didnt make JoMo Vs. Y2J shorter for it.

And S.O.S. isn't the only one gettin the call up, Drew will be coming too, and he will be a heel. Maybe he can save Gabriel, lose the DJ gimmick for god's sake. 

Oh and I find it funny Swagger said Christian cheated to win the title. Jack has selective memory doesn't he? I recall he used the uncovered turnbuckle to win the title, as well as tonight to beat Christian and Dreamer. They need to have Jack use other parts of the ring to beat someone, not just the uncovered turnbuckle!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 6, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I suppose. As long as they didnt make JoMo Vs. Y2J shorter for it.
> 
> And S.O.S. isn't the only one gettin the call up, Drew will be coming too, and he will be a heel. Maybe he can save Gabriel, lose the DJ gimmick for god's sake.
> 
> Oh and I find it funny Swagger said Christian cheated to win the title. Jack has selective memory doesn't he? I recall he used the uncovered turnbuckle to win the title, as well as tonight to beat Christian and Dreamer. They need to have Jack use other parts of the ring to beat someone, not just the uncovered turnbuckle!



I forgot to mention them. DH and Escobar too as I recall. 

McIntyre was good in his first E run. Just didn't get enough heat or attention I guess.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 6, 2009)

I think from now on ECW is where they go. Better exposure than on other brands. I hope S.O.S. debuts soon. I want to see a new brawler who kicks more ass than there is to kick. AND HE KEEPS HIS FUCKING CAPE GOD DAMNIT! >.> Yeah, I know what I like and the cape makes him kick ass more.


----------



## SilverCross (May 6, 2009)

i cant help but laugh a little every time i hear swagger talk....


----------



## konohakartel (May 6, 2009)

lmao at ECWs ATB... good old time with Atlas.. i wonder if the other old schoolers are like that on the road...


----------



## Perverted King (May 6, 2009)

What the fuck did WWE did with Zach Ryder? His old look reminded me of a younger Edge. Now he's just plain gay.

Smackdown is going to be awesome this week.


----------



## RadishMan (May 6, 2009)

WTF a cape? This sounds intriguing...


----------



## Broleta (May 6, 2009)

Perverted King said:


> What the fuck did WWE did with Zach Ryder? His old look reminded me of a younger Edge. Now he's just plain gay.
> 
> Smackdown is going to be awesome this week.



WOO WOO WOO!! YOU KNOW IT! CLAP IT UP BRO! CLAP IT UP!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 6, 2009)

Woo woo woo. Its annoyingly catchy.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 6, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> WTF a cape? This sounds intriguing...




His cape alone is already more over than the entire tag team division.

I'd kill for an S.O.S. smiley


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 7, 2009)

He's more Irish than Finlay!


----------



## Violent by Design (May 7, 2009)

I think he's suppose to be Scottish.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 7, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> I think he's suppose to be Scottish.



Naw, McIntyre is the Scot round these parts

Irish Curse


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 7, 2009)

Drew is the Scot, Seamus is the Irishman.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 7, 2009)

I don't even know who that guy is


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 7, 2009)

Hah, in SvR09 its kinda funny, they managed to make The King look uglier.


----------



## Perverted King (May 8, 2009)

Looks like Mysterio and Jericho will be starting a program. Jericho requested it. 

10 years ago these 2 were feuding for the WCW Crusierweight Championship and look at them now.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 8, 2009)

It seems so and JoMo is gonna feud with Shelton. Love the corkscrew superstar press, its pretty cool.


----------



## Broleta (May 9, 2009)

Perverted King said:


> Looks like Mysterio and Jericho will be starting a program. Jericho requested it.
> 
> 10 years ago these 2 were feuding for the WCW Crusierweight Championship and look at them now.



Your sig :amazed :amazed :amazed


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 9, 2009)

Perverted King said:


> Looks like Mysterio and Jericho will be starting a program. Jericho requested it.
> 
> 10 years ago these 2 were feuding for the WCW Crusierweight Championship and look at them now.



They apparently want Rey to unmask for a short time during this feud.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 9, 2009)

Yeah cause of the popularity of when Jericho accidentally unmasked Rey in Europe.

So some people have it in their heads that JoMo is going to be the next dominant heel due to this push. Only problem is, have you seen how much white he's wearing anymore? Heels just cant be heels if they wear white. I cant think of a heel who wears white. Other than Kozlov and his fail.


----------



## RadishMan (May 9, 2009)

Mordecai wore white.

And we saw how well that turned out...

Haven't watched SD!, but I hope they don't make Morrison a generic babyface like they do to almost every heel turned face not named HHH...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 9, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Yeah cause of the popularity of when Jericho accidentally unmasked Rey in Europe.
> 
> So some people have it in their heads that JoMo is going to be the next dominant heel due to this push. Only problem is, have you seen how much white he's wearing anymore? Heels just cant be heels if they wear white. I cant think of a heel who wears white. Other than Kozlov and his fail.



Think that might have something to do with the fact that wrestler's rarely wear white at all nowadays? Just not a widely used color.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 9, 2009)

True. In SvR08 he wore white but for some reason they cant render rhinestones on his tights for the games.

The only way JoMo would work as a face and not a tweener is if he kept the palace of wisdom bit. "We do not allow cheaters in the Palace of wisdom!"


----------



## SAFFF (May 10, 2009)




----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 10, 2009)

So Kizarny's shoot he did, he hated the gimmick, said creative was to blame for the stupid idea, and other stuff. He had some skill, but cmon the wwe just won't let a guy be an athlete.


----------



## SilverCross (May 10, 2009)

a lot of that video of hbk is pretty interesting...tho he lies a few times in there......


----------



## Hellion (May 10, 2009)

Yeah, but he has come clean to mst of the stuff he lied about.  It's funny though that he thought he was done with wrestling 10 years ago


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 10, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Think that might have something to do with the fact that wrestler's rarely wear white at all nowadays? Just not a widely used color.


I'd say it's more of guys saving the white outfits for big time matches for the most part because it gives the match that extra special "something." Booker wore white for a long while as both a face and a heel, so he's probably an anomoly.


----------



## SAFFF (May 10, 2009)

Hellion said:


> Yeah, but he has come clean to mst of the stuff he lied about.  It's funny though that he thought he was done with wrestling 10 years ago



yeah, its funny how he saw himself 10 years later kicking back in his pad and here he is just got done having a match of the year at Wrestlemania once again. 

HBK was cool as shit back then, he may have been a liar but dude was cool as shit. "I'm fuckin superman". 

Did anyone see Sunny's shoot on Shawn before the RAW 15th anniv appearance when she was still fat? She said Vince would let them use his locker room for.....together time. Vince sure did go out of his way for HBK back in the day. Makes me think if he had a man-crush on Shawn.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 10, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> So Kizarny's shoot he did, he hated the gimmick, said creative was to blame for the stupid idea, and other stuff. He had some skill, but cmon the wwe just won't let a guy be an athlete.


Yeah, because his gimmick was to blame for his lame duck ring work


Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I'd say it's more of guys saving the white outfits for big time matches for the most part because it gives the match that extra special "something." Booker wore white for a long while as both a face and a heel, so he's probably an anomoly.


I remember those white boots Jean Paul wore for that one Mania match. JR made a point to stress that despite these colors, he was NOT a good guy
Judgement Day is tonight right? Or is it next week?


----------



## SAFFF (May 11, 2009)

Anyone excited for RAW tonight? 


Not me.


----------



## The Juice Man (May 11, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Anyone excited for RAW tonight?



RAW no longer has Chris Jericho.

It's officially the B-show for me. 

Edit. Your sig. pek


----------



## RadishMan (May 11, 2009)

Raw is going to suck until HHH comes back.

And don't act like that wasn't planned all along.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 11, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> *Raw is going to suck until HHH comes back*.
> 
> And don't act like that wasn't planned all along.



Who are you and what have you done with our beloved Commish?


----------



## RadishMan (May 11, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Who are you and what have you done with our beloved Commish?



Our budget has taken a hit. HHH offered me a raise as long as I push a pro-kliq business agenda on the IWC.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 11, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Our budget has taken a hit. HHH offered me a raise as long as I push a pro-kliq business agenda on the IWC.



God damned economy

OBAMA SAID THINGS WOULD BE DIFFERENT!!!

So Santina is a lesbian.....

Rosa's face was epic. 

Cody's trapped in the closest, now he can;t get out of the closet....closet...closet


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 11, 2009)

Lesbiano! Glad they didnt make Mike job to Cena. Same for Brian Kendrick. Kendrick shouldnt have to job to Carlito!


----------



## RadishMan (May 11, 2009)

Is TBK not allowed to wrestle more then a minute?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 11, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Is TBK not allowed to wrestle more then a minute?



Gotta wrap his matches up before the opponents catch a contact

Weed jokes


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 11, 2009)

HAH! I love it!


----------



## Nemesis (May 11, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> So Santina is a lesbian.....



Well at least it means that her relationship with JR is now over


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 12, 2009)

Rosa will hopefully break up Glamarella.


----------



## SAFFF (May 12, 2009)

Rosa is one of those girls that's only attractive from the belly button down. The Santina shit is giving me a boner every time that sexy italian bitch splits her legs. I'd definitely fight Khali over her.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 12, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Rosa is one of those girls that's only attractive from the belly button down. *The Santina shit is giving me a boner every time that sexy italian bitch splits her legs.* I'd definitely fight Khali over her.


----------



## SAFFF (May 12, 2009)

come on, you know its hot. hairy legs, woo woo woo!

Man did Batista spear the fuck out of Ted. Edge should take pointers, all his spears look like shit.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 12, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> come on, you know its hot. hairy legs, woo woo woo!
> 
> Man did Batista spear the fuck out of Ted. Edge should take pointers, all his spears look like shit.



No man in the E has done a good Spear since Goldberg left.


----------



## Legend (May 12, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> No man in the E has done a good Spear since Goldberg left.



You are right his Spears were nasty:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCZvYom4fiY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Juice Man (May 12, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> No man in the E has done a good Spear since Goldberg left.



QFT.

People can say what they want about his in ring ability but Goldberg invented the correct execution  of a spear.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JjoPX42jUU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 12, 2009)

Legend said:


> You are right his Spears were nasty:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCZvYom4fiY[/YOUTUBE]



I came


----------



## Legend (May 12, 2009)

Goldberg's epicness will never be forgotten.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 12, 2009)

Legend said:


> You are right his Spears were nasty:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCZvYom4fiY[/YOUTUBE]



He may not have been the safest guy to work, or the guy with the best mic skills, or the guy with the best ring work, but that combo of concussion kick>gorilla press spinebuster>Spear>Jackhammer still makes me hard to this day.


----------



## SAFFF (May 12, 2009)

yeh, but batista's spear last night was on par with some of golberg's nastiest ones.

of course we know at JD batista will pull a typical half-assed spear once again. dudes never consistent with his ring work.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 12, 2009)

Man DH Smith needs to hit the gym no wrestler that isn't like Mark Henry should have a gut that big.


----------



## SilverCross (May 12, 2009)

hart foundation looks to be happening.

seeing them hit the heart attack was epic win.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 12, 2009)

*sigh* So I have to witness this now? Really? Bland ass DH? Dammit.

Even then you can tell he was more concerned with himself than getting over.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 12, 2009)

Now we wait for S.O.S. he shall come. He shall kick ass. He shall be feared!


----------



## Violent by Design (May 12, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Rosa is one of those girls that's only attractive from the belly button down. The Santina shit is giving me a boner every time that sexy italian bitch splits her legs. I'd definitely fight Khali over her.



The chest down and I'll agree.


----------



## SilverCross (May 12, 2009)

meh..give dh more then 2 minutes in the ring before judging...good grief...


----------



## Violent by Design (May 12, 2009)

DH has never been very impressive. He's really a guy that's just riding off his dads steam.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 12, 2009)

Why do they keep putting Kozlov in squash matches?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 12, 2009)

SilverCross said:


> meh..give dh more then 2 minutes in the ring before judging...good grief...



I have. I've seen him underperform in the indies and in FCW, and in some of the jobs he's done on WWE TV.

THe man's just bland. Overrated just like his papi.


----------



## Hellion (May 12, 2009)

Goldberg is like a movie trailer. Always good in clips, but not always good overall


----------



## SilverCross (May 12, 2009)

watch it, davey boy was NOT over rated..


----------



## Jimin (May 12, 2009)

Didn't Goldberg end Bret's career?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 12, 2009)

SilverCross said:


> watch it, davey boy was NOT over rated..


 Yeah he was. He and his son are as bland and unappealing as Britsh food. Or to put it better....



Hellion said:


> Davey Boy Smith is like a movie trailer. Always good in clips, but not always good overall


Gotta thank Keller for the assist


King Lloyd said:


> Didn't Goldberg end Bret's career?



Just about. Someone post that kick that broke Bret's head.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 12, 2009)

I can attest. Kaval had to carry their match in fcw.


----------



## Hellion (May 12, 2009)

Hey know.  Dreadlock Davey owned. Buzzcut Davey sucked


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 12, 2009)

Hellion said:


> Hey know.  Dreadlock Davey owned. Buzzcut Davey sucked



The only time that man has ever been truly entertaining is during his feud with HBK.


----------



## Cjones (May 12, 2009)

I wanted to know those anyone else think this randy orton story line is...kinda gay? I don't ever remember the Mcmahons being such push overs.


----------



## Hellion (May 12, 2009)

His match with Bret for the IC title is one of my all time favorite matches


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 12, 2009)

We just have to wait for S.O.S. his time is coming!

On another note. It was great to see Edge questioning Ricky's catch phrase. "Rally up!? Really!?"


----------



## Jimin (May 12, 2009)

Hellion said:


> His match with Bret for the IC title is one of my all time favorite matches



Saw that just recently. Slow paced but methodical match. Well executed. Very good stuff.


----------



## SilverCross (May 12, 2009)

obviously you missed his matches with bret, you also missed the years as the British bulldogs...

and yes, goldberg started the end of brets career, botched kick to his head, how bret finished that match is still amazing....

the serious issues came later, bret didnt realize how bad it was, and at a later date fell on his head while trying to apply a figure four around the ring post, and the guy he put it on didnt take it right....(i think it was goldberg again too...)

hart said him self that it was sad that such a nice guy like bill hurt as many people as he did...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 12, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> We just have to wait for S.O.S. his time is coming!
> 
> On another note. It was great to see Edge questioning Ricky's catch phrase. "Rally up!? Really!?"




WOO WOO WOO!!!!

I'm done burying Bulldog for tonight.

That Swagger video package was epic.

EDIT: Yeah, Goldberg was like the posterboy for how poorly trained Power Plant grads were. And as for the BB vs. Hart matches.......they had Bret Fucking Hart in them. Of course they were good.


----------



## RadishMan (May 12, 2009)

Dick Head Smith?


----------



## SilverCross (May 12, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Dick Head Smith?



...bad posts like this is why i dont post as much in here lately...


hart wasnt the only reason that match was great, davey boy did a great job in them, besides, thats one match that was listed......


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 12, 2009)

Christian is awesome in making fun of how much Thwagga spits!


----------



## Perverted King (May 12, 2009)

DH Smith>RAW

Seriously can Orton and Legacy look any weaker?


----------



## SAFFF (May 12, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I have. I've seen him underperform in the indies and in FCW, and in some of the jobs he's done on WWE TV.
> 
> THe man's just bland. *Overrated just like his papi.*



shut that indy mark bullshit up, boy!!!!!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 12, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> shut that indy mark bullshit up, boy!!!!!



Indy mark? Moi? I don't even watch PWG


----------



## Violent by Design (May 13, 2009)

Davy Boy Smith is a great wrestler. I don't see how someone can hate on him.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 13, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Davy Boy Smith is a great wrestler. I don't see how someone can hate on him.



I just never saw it, now or then really. 

Everyone keeps marking out on hw great he was and I just watch him and see nothing remarkable.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 13, 2009)

I dont even remember much about him. During his time he was out shined by Bret Hart. The excellence of execution!


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 13, 2009)

Davey Boy was a damn good wrestler before the roids and injuries really started taking their toll on his body. His match with Owen in the European Championship final was probably the WWF MOTY for '97.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 13, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Davey Boy was a damn good wrestler before the roids and injuries really started taking their toll on his body. His match with Owen in the European Championship final was probably the WWF *MOTY for '97*.



Not saying much when you think about it


----------



## Violent by Design (May 13, 2009)

I think 97 was the greatest year to be a pro wrestling fan. Violent atmosphere, hot matches and a bunch of new shit.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 13, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> I think 97 was the greatest year to be a pro wrestling fan. Violent atmosphere, hot matches and a bunch of new shit.



I meant as far as in ring work goes That was flame bait anyway


----------



## Violent by Design (May 13, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I meant as far as in ring work goes That was flame bait anyway



97 had alot of great matches with high critical acclaim. HBK/Taker, Austin/Hart, Misawa/Kawada, Misawa/Kobashi, Ultimo/Malenko, Guerrero/Rey Rey, Liger/Otani and the Screw Job  

I think Davy Boy lost his braids by then, prob the only con to 1997


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 13, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> 97 had alot of great matches with high critical acclaim. HBK/Taker, Austin/Hart, Misawa/Kawada, Misawa/Kobashi, Ultimo/Malenko, Guerrero/Rey Rey, Liger/Otani and the Screw Job
> 
> I think Davy Boy lost his braids by then, prob the only con to 1997



And only two of those were products of the Federation

I think I'm going to watch Ultimo/Malenko now


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 13, 2009)

Three, actually.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 13, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> And only two of those were products of the Federation
> 
> I think I'm going to watch Ultimo/Malenko now



Well the WWE has had alot of good matches in 97, I was just naming the cream of my cock. Plus, how many 'great' matches does the WWE release yearly ?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 13, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Well the WWE has had alot of good matches in 97, I was just naming the *cream of my cock*. Plus, how many 'great' matches does the WWE release yearly ?



Gross



Oh yeah, almost forgot the Screwjob


----------



## RadishMan (May 13, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> shut that indy mark bullshit up, boy!!!!!



Yeah! Shut it! 

I really don't care much for Summerslam 92. I do love the SNME match over the IC belt against HBK though.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 13, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Yeah! Shut it!
> 
> I really don't care much for Summerslam 92. I do love the SNME match over the IC belt against HBK though.



Careful, you're agenda is showing


----------



## RadishMan (May 13, 2009)

Have I replaced Good ol' JR as a corporate damage control muppet?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 13, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Have I replaced Good ol' JR as a corporate damage control muppet?



Seems like it

Now you know why HBK went to JBL for money instead of Trips


----------



## SAFFF (May 13, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I just never saw it, now or then really.
> 
> Everyone keeps marking out on hw great he was and I just watch him and see nothing remarkable.



get your eyes checked.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 13, 2009)

He's your average musclehead. Essentially he will be Tyson's insurance policy. He may polish his skills but, until then ECW needs a face Diva. Katie Lea and Natalya are both heels.


----------



## Perverted King (May 14, 2009)

Thank God Smith didn't join Legacy. He would have become another one of Orton's lackeys.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 14, 2009)

I do believe. With out Velvet Sky around Angelina Love has no popularity.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 14, 2009)

I tried to watch TNA tonight.

I fell asleep by 9:15

EDIT: ^^^^^Just like Miz and Morrison. Or heel Miz and Morrison I should say. Face Morrison gets some pop.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 14, 2009)

JoMo on superstars tonight?

TNA can be lacking...Im kinda meh anymore with the 50 year old wrestlers main eventing all the time its almost as bad as the Shane interfering in every Orton match that would be epic.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 14, 2009)

The fact that they're still parading my hero Nash out their night after night is sickening

Just have him take Don West's place dammit


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 14, 2009)

Agreed.

Oh JBL was on Red Eye last night. It was good to see him again.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 14, 2009)

When the hell did TNA get Murdoch?

This is quite relevant to my interests.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 14, 2009)

Yeah. I guess they've had him for a while. But geeze this is what I'm talking about. They have better talent than they show! I know you like Booker and all but he's at the point in his career where he should be jobbing to less established talent.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 14, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Yeah. I guess they've had him for a while. But geeze this is what I'm talking about. They have better talent than they show! I know you like Booker and all but he's at the point in his career where he should be jobbing to less established talent.



No he's not. He did enough of that throughout his WWE career.

The fact that Styles isn't in the ME scene is plain retarded.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 14, 2009)

I don't mean him. I can't stand the guy. Why does every rednecky wrestler talk in the third person? I mean some of the other guys like Daivari, the guy has talent. Most of the wwe throws aways seem to have some skill just were used wrong.

Its amusing, I read on bleacher report that the people who don't like Michelle McCool are shallow. Apparently we all hate her because she isn't french or from the hart family. I think its cause the bitch has no charisma, she's just another vapid blonde who is either too over the top or not enough.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 14, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I don't mean him. I can't stand the guy. Why does every rednecky wrestler talk in the third person? I mean some of the other guys like Daivari, the guy has talent. Most of the wwe throws aways seem to have some skill just were used wrong.
> 
> Its amusing, I read on bleacher report that the people who don't like Michelle McCool are shallow. Apparently we all hate her because she isn't french or from the hart family. I think its cause the bitch has no charisma, she's just another vapid blonde who is either too over the top or not enough.



Styles >>>>>>>>>>>>>> Daivari and 98% of the TNA roster. HE should be the face of the company and the guy being pushed to the moon and back, not some upper mid-carder.

As for McCool, she's basiclly just a she Trips.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 14, 2009)

Exactly. She gets too much push. She was also like Mark Henry as a champion. Boring as hell.

We should be hired as booking agents. We could make better matches!


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 14, 2009)

Fuck you. Henry was a damn good ECW champion.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 14, 2009)

Henry was pretty good when he moved to ECW, I dunno why you would diss him.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 14, 2009)

But from what I hear he wasn't very good as a champion. He's a good dominant heel as far as strong guys go, but he didn't bring anything new when he was a champion. A heel champ needs to goad their challengers on constantly and keep the title just out of reach.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 15, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Fuck you. Henry was a damn good ECW champion.





Violent By Design said:


> Henry was pretty good when he moved to ECW, I dunno why you would diss him.





This is at least the second time you two have given the same opinion back to back and shit. 

What are you fuckers a tag team now?

I think Henry's run was plagued by lack of good ECW faces. To me anyway.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 15, 2009)

Also Mark has poor mic skills. Pretty much all he does is ramble on about how he is the worlds strongest man.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 15, 2009)

I love how when considering giving him a manager, they stick him with Tony Atlas, who's mic skills aren't so great in the first place. Whatever happened to that storyline where Tony was about to break away from Henry?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 15, 2009)

Probably in the pile of stuff like the guy who wanted Taker's power. Who was that anyways?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 15, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Probably in the pile of stuff like the guy who wanted Taker's power. Who was that anyways?



Hade Vansen? Hw's just another victim of the Future Endeavors curse.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 15, 2009)

Lame! They drop stuff that could be good. And do things that aren't good ideas. Like the damn interference that happens way too often. Oh and make Dreamer job to about everyone when he deserves a few wins. I hope the rumor is true that he will be GM of ECW because Tiffany is horrid!


----------



## Violent by Design (May 15, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> This is at least the second time you two have given the same opinion back to back and shit.
> 
> What are you fuckers a tag team now?
> 
> I think Henry's run was plagued by lack of good ECW faces. To me anyway.



Davey Boy's awesomeness is not opinion it is fact


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 15, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Davey Boy's awesomeness is not opinion it is fact



Sure it is. IS the weather nice in Make Belive land?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 15, 2009)

Hah! BURRRRRRN!!!

I find it odd that most promotions are willing to work with MMA promotions. But Vinnie Mac doesn't want to do that. He has to realize the evolution of the business soon.


----------



## SAFFF (May 15, 2009)

I don't know why but Jarrett comes off as the type of guy that plays "find daddy's hotdog" with his daughter. He just looks like a creeper in that video with her.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 15, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Hah! BURRRRRRN!!!
> 
> I find it odd that most promotions are willing to work with MMA promotions. But Vinnie Mac doesn't want to do that. He has to realize the evolution of the business soon.



I wouldn't go that far. 

I do love how I spent roughly ten post burying Bulldog, but in WF today I ripped a guy a new asshole for downing Lance Cade

EDIT: DOuble J is a very creepy man by nature.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 15, 2009)

I'm glad I wasn't paying attention. It sounds like he touches his daughters.


----------



## The Juice Man (May 15, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Styles >>>>>>>>>>>>>> Daivari and 98% of the TNA roster. HE should be the face of the company and the guy being pushed to the moon and back, not some upper mid-carder.



Agree 100%

Styles is talented, but he's in TNA.

Booking there is just atrocious.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 15, 2009)

The Juice Man said:


> Agree 100%
> 
> Styles is talented, but he's in TNA.
> 
> Booking there is just atrocious.



I mean, when TNA stated, he was to be the face of the company. The shining example of what the company was....now he's a mid-carder


----------



## RadishMan (May 15, 2009)

Has TNA gotten better?

I've heard some tales that the ratings have increased (while ECW/Supahstars have gone down) and that the product has improved.

Is this true or false?

I've looked at some recaps and I see Kong vs. Kip in a Stretcher match and seems she's had stretcher matches the last 15 weeks.

Just answer the question. :ho

Yeah I won't lie. If I didn't see news/video of Sarah Stock being on the roster, it wouldn't matter.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 15, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Has TNA gotten better?
> 
> I've heard some tales that the ratings have increased (while ECW/Supahstars have gone down) and that the product has improved.
> 
> ...



I saw maybe 20 mins of it.....so I dunno. I know they have Murdoch, so as long as he doesn't get buried I'll watch.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 15, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Hah! BURRRRRRN!!!
> 
> I find it odd that most promotions are willing to work with MMA promotions. But Vinnie Mac doesn't want to do that. He has to realize the evolution of the business soon.



Vince McMahon is a Pro Wrestling promoter not a MMA promoter. Evolution has nothing to do with it as they are two very different things.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 15, 2009)

Well they have been incredibly inflexible with people who want to be legit athletes.


----------



## RadishMan (May 15, 2009)

Vince isn't in the rasslin business.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 15, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Vince isn't in the rasslin business.



That's what I'm talking about


----------



## SAFFF (May 15, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I'm glad I wasn't paying attention. It sounds like he touches his daughters.



Majority of rednecks take the "who's yo daddy?" line too far.



JarethDallis said:


> Well they have been incredibly inflexible with people who want to be legit athletes.



Then they shouldn't go to the WWE.


----------



## SilverCross (May 15, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Well they have been incredibly inflexible with people who want to be legit athletes.



you should really reword that...


----------



## orochimarusama21 (May 15, 2009)

so anything been happening with Melina or Triple H recently?


----------



## Perverted King (May 15, 2009)

Melina is getting fucked by Morrison again and Triple H is finally off TV.


----------



## RadishMan (May 15, 2009)

Rumor says he could come back as soon as Judgment Day, so take down our happy dance flags.


----------



## konohakartel (May 15, 2009)

Wow great match to open SD!.

Worlds Greatest Tag Team VS. John Morrison and CM Punk.

Morrison debuted his new move..the Force Kick...gotta love it when theres a botch and they still sell it.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 15, 2009)

Starship Pain is a cool name for the superstar press that he uses. But I was certainly shocked by the teaming with Punk.


----------



## Jimin (May 15, 2009)

I haven't watched much as of late. I heard the World's Greatest Tag Team was back...?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 15, 2009)

Yes. Because Haas is back on Smackdown with Shelton.


----------



## SAFFF (May 16, 2009)

jericho vs edge was a snorefest.

lol at jericho getting heel heat even against a fellow heel. dude is *hated*. Love it.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 16, 2009)

Well its cause Jericho is a good heel. He speaks with a big vocabulary, and works at being hated. What does the Rated PG superstar do? He has a wife to manipulate things for him. Whatever happened to the flatout psycho?


----------



## Broleta (May 16, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Well its cause Jericho is a good heel. He speaks with a big vocabulary, and works at being hated. What does the Rated PG superstar do? He has a wife to manipulate things for him. Whatever happened to the flatout psycho?



It's far too appealing to work as a heel these days. Chickenshit cheater is much better since it gets heat from both marks and smarks.


----------



## RadishMan (May 16, 2009)

A Psycho will get cheers for being "bad ass", which is why they always book heels that aren't 300 lbs to be chickenshits. Unless it's HHH, but we know how that goes...


----------



## SAFFF (May 16, 2009)

Guess Jericho will lose to Rey this sunday since i doubt he wants to become 9 time IC champion.


----------



## Broleta (May 16, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Guess Jericho will lose to Rey this sunday since i doubt he wants to become 9 time IC champion.



Dunno, I'd like to see Jericho take the belt from Rey and have a fued over it with Morrison. Jericho could really make Morrison's career and push him to the next level.


----------



## Perverted King (May 16, 2009)

I see Shelton beating Morrison at JD and the feud will continue on to Extreme Rules.

Jericho will be a 9 Time IC Champion. We will see Mask vs. Title down the line.


----------



## RadishMan (May 16, 2009)

SD! actually got me somewhat excited for their highlighted PPV matches. I guess because they all kinda connect to Edge who is easily feuding with everyone.

Fuck Raw.


----------



## The Juice Man (May 16, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Guess Jericho will lose to Rey this sunday since i doubt he wants to become 9 time IC champion.



I read somewhere that Rey was injured again so Jericho might win the IC belt.



RadishMan said:


> SD! actually got me somewhat excited for their highlighted PPV matches. I guess because they all kinda connect to Edge who is easily feuding with everyone.
> 
> Fuck Raw.



Same here.

No Jericho and no heel Cena.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 16, 2009)

Jericho is great as a heel. He speaks with his big words and his smaller more complicated words. He makes the people hate him because they feel like they just watched Dennis Miller perform comedy.

Morrison and Punk teaming was seriously confusing since the two havent always gotten along I expected a malfunction and them to lose cause they don't like each other. I really would like to see Punk turn heel and start his "I'm CM Punk. Im straight edge, Im better than you" gimmick.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 16, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Jericho is great as a heel. He speaks with his big words and his smaller more complicated words. He makes the people hate him because they feel like they just watched Dennis Miller perform comedy.
> 
> Morrison and Punk teaming was seriously confusing since the two havent always gotten along I expected a malfunction and them to lose cause they don't like each other. I really would like to see Punk turn heel and start his "I'm CM Punk. Im straight edge, Im better than you" gimmick.



IF Matt and Edge can team anybody can. Plus once they hit the same side(unless their main eventers.....REAL main eventers) mid-card feuds of the past are ignored.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 16, 2009)

As Helms would say, Whassup with that!? I find it funny that its just forgotten so easily. I suppose the Butt Brothers and Cryme Tyme respect Morrison now.

So I read on the wwe universe forums and people seem to think Shad will be released but JTG would be kept. Now Ive seen the two in the ring and I have to say Shad is the better half of that team.


----------



## Perverted King (May 16, 2009)

Are you high? Shad sucks ass. The reason why Cryme Tyme don't have a tag team title reign is becuase he is simply horrible.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 16, 2009)

Well its not my fault hes the only one who does anything in their matches. I never see JTG do much except be a break dancing black man impersonating Flava Flav.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 16, 2009)

Some of those with talent tend to sandbag. Shad just tends to stand out more as the half of the team that isn't another stereotype of black people. Essentially JTG could be released and he could be repackaged like Zack Ryder has.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 16, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Some of those with talent tend to sandbag. Shad just tends to stand out more as the half of the team that isn't another stereotype of black people. Essentially JTG could be released and he could be repackaged like Zack Ryder has.



Both of em are stereotypes, JTG just more annoying with it.


----------



## konohakartel (May 16, 2009)

its that Shad doesnt wrestle like the company wants him to. He isnt as technical as JTG can be. But the thing is that he is a big guy. He cant necessarily arm drag other guys and do other things like that. And because of this he is limited to the hot tag while JTG gets beatdown like as if his name was Kunta Kinte.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 16, 2009)

It's funny that ecw and sd! are better in the ratings and Raw is suffering.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 16, 2009)

konohakartel said:


> its that Shad doesnt wrestle like the company wants him to. He isnt as technical as JTG can be. But the thing is that he is a big guy. He cant necessarily arm drag other guys and do other things like that. And because of this he is limited to the hot tag while JTG gets beatdown like as if his name was Kunta Kinte.



Size is NOT an excuse for him. Bigger men with less talent have worked far better than he has. He's just a fuckin sandbagging loser.


----------



## RadishMan (May 17, 2009)

Seeing JoMo and Punk teaming up doesn't bother me.

Seeing them shake hands and buddy buddy after the match does. It's been a while since they were on opposing sides though, so I can let it go. Just don't make JoMo a bumbling smiley hand clapper and I'm set.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 17, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Seeing JoMo and Punk teaming up doesn't bother me.
> 
> Seeing them shake hands and buddy buddy after the match does. It's been a while since they were on opposing sides though, so I can let it go. Just don't make JoMo a bumbling smiley hand clapper and I'm set.



Can we stop with this JoMo bullshit? It's like the worse abbreviation ever. For fucks sake, if you have to alter the way you say a word completely just to shorten it, then it's just not worth it. God, it irks me deeply. I even caught myself pulling it out on WF the other day and I wanted to rip my brain out with a melon baller.


----------



## RadishMan (May 17, 2009)

What's funny is I felt the same way seeing everyone do it and yet I did it without realizing it. Stupid Internets. Thinking they know how the business works!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 17, 2009)

Its hard not to call him that. Hell Josh Matthews called him that. Speaking of Josh, I think Matt needs to teach the guy how to choose shirts. The dude wears shirts and ties that don't match very well.

Let's hope Miz gets an equal amount of push. Cause he is proving to be a contender for the future top heel role.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 17, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> What's funny is I felt the same way seeing everyone do it and yet I did it without realizing it. Stupid Internets. Thinking they know how the business works!



Ugh, fucking ninja words, sneaking into my fucking brain and whatnot. 

And it's hard to call him that because to goes against all logic. John Morrison should not be shortened to JoMo. If he was Joey Moses, then yes JoMo is acceptable, but not John Morrison. 

*sigh* The things that invoke my rage are so tiny some times


----------



## RadishMan (May 17, 2009)

They really should've done Miz calling out HBK ala Austin/Bret. We could get the chuckles out of hearing talk about Losing a Smile.

But putting over Miz isn't "Kliq Business"...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 17, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> They really should've done Miz calling out HBK ala Austin/Bret. We could get the chuckles out of hearing talk about Losing a Smile.
> 
> But putting over Miz isn't "Kliq Business"...



Speakin of.........was a reason ever given for HBK just vanishing from TV?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 17, 2009)

I dunno really. I think its mostly cause hes on vacation.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 17, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I dunno really. I think its mostly cause hes on vacation.



I know, but was a storyline reason even given? Did he go into a depression after failing at Mania?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 17, 2009)

Hmm true...maybe if Taker coffin'd him it would make sense.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 17, 2009)

Well, Taker just disappears from TV for periods of time without any storyline reason either.

And then the Power 25 thing on the WWE website acts like it's some big mystery where both of them are.


----------



## RadishMan (May 17, 2009)

<_< Maybe they got endeavor'd.


----------



## SAFFF (May 17, 2009)

Guess i'll live stream JD since i don't want to go to my uncles house and watch it since he's got some bitch over there and he's going to turn everything into some awkward bullshit. Dude is trying to get a 3some done so bad and.....yeah i'm not setting myself up for that shit.

Live streaming this one.


----------



## SilverCross (May 17, 2009)

i heard WWE has become aware of these live streams and is looking to now shut them down


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 17, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Jericho is great as a heel. He speaks with his big words and his smaller more complicated words. He makes the people hate him because they feel like they just watched Dennis Miller perform comedy.


...

Jericho isn't Dean Douglas. He's a great heel because he's a completely unlikable dick, not because he uses "big words" or "smaller more complicated words."


----------



## RadishMan (May 17, 2009)

Seems SOS might be the next to be called up according to Houseshow reports.


----------



## Perverted King (May 17, 2009)

SOS is one of FCW's best upcoming stars along with McKintyre.


----------



## RadishMan (May 17, 2009)

Wonder if he'll end up being Finlay's answer to DH Smith. Although he appeared on SD!'s houseshow.


----------



## roujinziro (May 17, 2009)

Morrison and Benjamin are putting on a pretty good match, too bad Shelton never wins on PPV.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 17, 2009)

Did Miz just call Morrison Marty Jannety?


He is my new God.


----------



## RadishMan (May 17, 2009)

How many times will they tell us no1 has held the belt more then Jericho?

I'd guess 14.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 17, 2009)

Man, that shit was pathetic


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 17, 2009)

And from reading what has happened people think Punk will lose the contract to Umaga for some reason.


----------



## Sarun (May 17, 2009)

Umaga with money in the bank?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 17, 2009)

I guess because Kennedy lost his briefcase to Edge way back when they think a guy used to squash jobbers all the time is going to do the same thing.


----------



## SAFFF (May 17, 2009)

Decent to solid PPV. Only matches that really sucked were the RAW matches.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 17, 2009)

Naturally Raw has been on the decline since the draft.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 17, 2009)

The only RAW match that wasn't good was the WWE Title match and even that had some damn good crowd heat, not to mention a finish I liked even though they did it last year at No Way Out.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 17, 2009)

Upon reading the result of the Cena match I have to say that was a lame thing. Cena beating Big Show doesn't seem right cause the damn super cena bit is old.


----------



## RadishMan (May 18, 2009)

I'm surprised Cena won. I figured they'd give it to Show so they can continue into Extreme Rules.

Yep. Sounds lame as fuck.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 18, 2009)

Cena: I can't lose! I have the Plot Belt! It makes me the Sasuke of wrestling!

Appropriate non?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 18, 2009)

He's lost to Edge twice and Show twice this year alone. What the fuck else do you want? It's not like he went out there and made Show look like shit before finally beating him.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 18, 2009)

Eh...just tired of the idea that Cena can somehow beat someone like the Big Show who is in a better condition at the moment.


----------



## Perverted King (May 18, 2009)

Cena is just horrible. The guy failed the sell at all. When the match was over he didn't sell his injuries. He went to pose with Soriano and then pose to the crowd wasting 10 good PPV minutes. This guy is supose to be the top star in the company. Big Show should have won.

This PPV also proved that Orton is overrated and has yet to click as a main eventer.

Mysterio/Jericho, Christian/Swagger, Umaga/Punk and Morrison/Shelton were good.

Edge/Hardy was decent. Matt Hardy? Interesting.....


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 18, 2009)

I like the super edgecution


----------



## SilverCross (May 18, 2009)

Perverted King said:


> This PPV also proved that Orton is overrated and has yet to click as a main eventer.



The guy has a match with batista and you blame orton?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 18, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Eh...just tired of the idea that Cena can somehow beat someone like the Big Show who is in a better condition at the moment.


Dude, that happens ALL THE FUCKING TIME IN PRO WRESTLING! Any face worth a shit has done the exact same thing at least once in his/her career, so don't give me that bullshit "Cena sucks/is overpushed/whatever the fuck because he did it last night" excuse.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 18, 2009)

Orton was never a good in ring performer.


----------



## SilverCross (May 18, 2009)

I love orton matches o.O whats the problem you have with him>?


----------



## Violent by Design (May 18, 2009)

He doesn't know how to up the tempo of his matches.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 18, 2009)

Zeal said:


> I like the super edgecution


Indeed. Much more than I expected



Violent By Design said:


> Orton was never a good in ring performer.



He does have this awkard flow to his matches. Its hard to explain.


----------



## Perverted King (May 18, 2009)

SilverCross said:


> The guy has a match with batista and you blame orton?



Batista is actually one of the most improved guys ring wise over the years. Hell! I've seen Kane and Batista have decent matches on TV.

Orton simply can't carry a match. He doesn't know to carry the pace of a match at all. Seriously he should be in ECW taking lessons from Finlay. On top of that WWE has made Orton go from badass to a total coward in a matter of weeks. Batista made him and Legacy is bitches the RAW before Judgment Day and he made him his bitch at the PPV. Orton's character is what carrying him all this months and now that's gone. He can't rely on his ring skills and it was proven last night. Basically Orton has been ruined from top to bottom.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 18, 2009)

This is very random but I hate TNA for destroying the project of Somoa Joe... =[ how could u fuck up with that much talent. 
They are even starting to mess up with AJ styles the reason i started watching the damn Promotion.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 18, 2009)

Miz has become a god in these few weeks.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 18, 2009)

This PG stuff is bullshit. Make up your mind dammit.

Blood is unaccaeptable. But a crossdressing lesbo is cool? As is Kid Rock singing "I wanna get you stoned"


----------



## SAFFF (May 18, 2009)

RAW was shit tonight as usual. Might just start youtubing The Miz segments.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 18, 2009)

Yeah it is a bit confusing.


----------



## RadishMan (May 18, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> RAW was shit tonight as usual. Might just start youtubing The Miz segments.



Raw is officially taped as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 18, 2009)

I want to see Shelton Benjamin vs. Shawn Michaels again.

Need more awesome wrestling matches, damn it.


----------



## Perverted King (May 19, 2009)

Not even Miz saved RAW.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 19, 2009)

Miz can only do so much.


----------



## The Juice Man (May 19, 2009)

Perverted King said:


> Not even Miz saved RAW.



I'll so glad my precious Jericho is on Smackdown. 

I won't be watching Raw for a while except for Mickie.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 19, 2009)

As this is the last raw most of us will watch, lets discuss the fail that is Vickie being Ms. Wrestlemania.


----------



## SAFFF (May 19, 2009)

Well, hey at least she wasn't in tights and didn't get to wrestle. 

I mean if that shit had happened i would've turned the channel and probably wash my eyes out with acid.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 19, 2009)

No one wants to see that much of Vickie.

So chances are next week, Raw might be in a parking lot cause a Basketball game is also booked for the same night at the Pepsi Center. And I saw some opinions on the local news, and to be honest, the Basketball fans are quite rude, thinking wrestlers aren't as much of athletes as NBA player. Please, if anyone in any legit sport had the schedule that wwe superstars have, they would keel over and die. They perform for 300 days of the year or close to that, they don't get six months off after Wrestlemania.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 19, 2009)

As much of a Miz fan that I am, his promo sucked ass last night. The bit with him and Maryse backstage and him pissing off Show smoked that promo hardcore. The main event was an enjoyable TV match with some really dumb TV cuts for the finish(Flair tapping Show on the shoulder and running past him with the chair was fuckin' hilarious) and Legacy actually didn't look like total bitches for once.

RAW definitely wasn't a good show last night, but they've had worse shows within the last 3 months, so I don't see where all this outrage is coming from. 



> I want to see *Shelton Benjamin vs. Shawn Michaels* again.
> 
> Need more awesome wrestling matches, damn it.


Nice finish, but a really "meh" match.


----------



## konohakartel (May 19, 2009)

Gotta love McMahons arguement. The Clippers very owner didnt bother to reserve the day for his teams game.


----------



## RadishMan (May 19, 2009)

Real sports come before a circus. Sorry Vinnie.


----------



## konohakartel (May 19, 2009)

Real athletes perform 300 days out of the year.


----------



## RadishMan (May 19, 2009)

You SOS guys will like this. ECW spoilers... kinda.

Dark Match
* Sheamus b. Jimmy Wang Yang 
- Sheamus drew a lot of heel heat. Crowd was behind Jimmy Wang Yang.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 19, 2009)

who the hell is sheamus?


----------



## konohakartel (May 19, 2009)

Irish dude with a cape


----------



## RadishMan (May 19, 2009)

FCW guy that people rave about.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 19, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> No one wants to see that much of Vickie.
> 
> So chances are next week, Raw might be in a parking lot cause a Basketball game is also booked for the same night at the Pepsi Center. And I saw some opinions on the local news, and to be honest, the Basketball fans are quite rude, thinking wrestlers aren't as much of athletes as NBA player. Please, if anyone in any legit sport had the schedule that wwe superstars have, they would keel over and die. They perform for 300 days of the year or close to that, they don't get six months off after Wrestlemania.


A good percent of Baseball players play in the MLB and play winter ball, so yeah. Normally I'd say the Nuggets deserve to play in the venue.....but Vince brought up two good points

1) What the hell kind of owner just assumes his team is gonna fail in making the Conf. Finals. If fail teams book their venues up until the end of the season, why can't the Nuggets?

2) The owner had since April to fix this. He didn't. Let Kobe and K-Mart play in someone's backyard


RadishMan said:


> You SOS guys will like this. ECW spoilers... kinda.
> 
> Dark Match
> * Sheamus b. Jimmy Wang Yang
> - Sheamus drew a lot of heel heat. Crowd was behind Jimmy Wang Yang.






Violent By Design said:


> who the hell is sheamus?


 He is your new God. 



RadishMan said:


> FCW guy that people rave about.


 I they keep like he is. His gimmick is perfect. All he needs is legit music.


----------



## RadishMan (May 19, 2009)

Unlike most people I don't want people to fail just because they have hype-preWWE, so I'll be looking forward to it. Hopefully the heat was his own doing as opposed to them booing him just because he was facing Yang.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 19, 2009)

I don't doubt the Nuggets could get lucky, but still Kroenke has no idea who he's fuckin with. Vince isn't what you call the most kind business man.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 19, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I don't doubt the Nuggets could get lucky, but still Kroenke has no idea who he's fuckin with. Vince isn't what you call the most kind business man.



Even though I want Vince to this just for the lulz, he won't. Like Stern said "The NBA always wins Schedule Smackdowns"


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 19, 2009)

Hold it in a parking lot vinnie boy! It could be the next big thing!


----------



## Violent by Design (May 20, 2009)

The guy who owns the arena owns the Nuggets so enough said.


----------



## konohakartel (May 20, 2009)

every match is a parking lot brawl!!!!


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 20, 2009)

Apparently they're going to have the event at the Staples Center.

So with only five days to sell tickets we may see a pretty empty-looking arena 

The right thing for Kroenke to do would be to pay for the refunds that the Denver ticketholders will be getting, but like that's ever going to happen.


----------



## Perverted King (May 20, 2009)

The law is actually on Vince side. Despite that being the Nuggets arena, Kroenke still made a legal contract with Vince. He has to pay for the refunds otherwise this means trouble.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 20, 2009)

Kroenke made a VERY powerful enemy. Because lets face it more people like wrasslin than legit sports. We like the fabrication damnit!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 20, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Kroenke made a VERY powerful enemy. *Because lets face it more people like wrasslin than legit sports. *We like the fabrication damnit!


----------



## SAFFF (May 20, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Kroenke made a VERY powerful enemy. Because lets face it more people like wrasslin than legit sports. We like the fabrication damnit!



That's funny, everyone in my college thinks WWE is shit.


----------



## RadishMan (May 20, 2009)

Obviously if you ask people in a poll, more will side with real sports. Afterall it's not embarassing to admit you watch basketball, etc. But admitting you watch wrestling/WWE is like admitting you like to rape little girls. It's just creepy.

I know next to nothing about sports, but I can see them doing another Donald/Rosey segment. Something making jokes and such. Hopefully it remains on Raw and is not put on the real shows.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 20, 2009)

Well generally, its the Nuggets, we haven't had a good sports team in colorado since John Elway or Patrick Roy. If by some miracle the Nuggets beat the Lakers, they might end up in a squash finals just like the Rockies two years ago.


----------



## konohakartel (May 20, 2009)

well now RAW and SD! are gonna b in LA meaning Kroenke lost out twice


----------



## Perverted King (May 20, 2009)

LOL

Vince just made a Lakers vs. Nuggets match for RAW next week. Obviously the faces will win.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 20, 2009)

And thats when on Monday night, the first ever invasion of another sport took place. Miz called out Carmelo Anthony, Carmelo didn't accept the challenge, and Miz called it, The Miz 1, NBA ZERO!


----------



## SAFFF (May 20, 2009)

I want tickets so bad. I might go. I might just fucking go. Haven't been to a RAW since 2007.


----------



## Jimin (May 20, 2009)

I once won free tickets to a house show I think. I was too young to go myself and no one took me.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 20, 2009)

I would of only gonee to see at the pepsi center if it were smackdown or ecw. Thats where its at.


----------



## SAFFF (May 20, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I would of only gonee to see at the pepsi center if it were smackdown or ecw. Thats where its at.



It doesn't matter which show when its live. When its live its a whole fucking different show. 

Seriously. Live WWE>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>TV WWE.

But man, since i stopped going the crowds have gone shit from what i've seen on TV.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 20, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> It doesn't matter which show when its live. When its live its a whole fucking different show.
> 
> Seriously. Live WWE>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>TV WWE.
> 
> But man, since i stopped going the crowds have gone shit from what i've seen on TV.



Live shows change you man.

I once saw people mark out for Bob Holly in a live show. BOB HOLLY.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 20, 2009)

Its more about talent. I don't see anyone on raw that makes me want to watch. Smackdown has Morrison and Jericho. ECW has the best upcoming talent.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 20, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Its more about talent. I don't see anyone on raw that makes me want to watch. Smackdown has Morrison and Jericho. ECW has the best upcoming talent.



Trust me, you say that now, but if your at RAW....when you feel that pyro POP, you'll mark out and throw caution to the wind.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 20, 2009)

Hmm, possibly. I need to get a job so I can afford tickets to a show sometime. Damn job market.

On another note, I wrote an article on bleacher report, and it was actually featured today.


----------



## SAFFF (May 20, 2009)

what job? the most expensive ticket is 70 bucks. WWE tickets are the cheapest you're going to get.


----------



## roujinziro (May 20, 2009)

Well, I watch Raw pretty much only for Santino right now, and have been skipping through the rest. I used to watch for Jericho and Michaels as well, but now that they're gone I don't have much reason to watch Raw. Orton was interesting for a time, but this current storyline with Batista doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 20, 2009)

I don't even have that much! I got like 10 bucks in my wallet.


----------



## SAFFF (May 20, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I don't even have that much! I got like 10 bucks in my wallet.



Cheap seats at a WWE event is only 20 dollars. Shit 40 bucks gets you good seats.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 20, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Hmm, possibly. I need to get a job so I can afford tickets to a show sometime. Damn job market.
> 
> On another note, I wrote an article on bleacher report, and it was actually featured today.


Link



Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> what job? the most expensive ticket is 70 bucks. WWE tickets are the cheapest you're going to get.



Yeah, I think I paid maybe 30 bucks for the last show I went too, and I hard pretty epic seats.


----------



## Jimin (May 20, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Cheap seats at a WWE event is only 20 dollars. Shit 40 bucks gets you good seats.





Chaos Ghost said:


> Yeah, I think I paid maybe 30 bucks for the last show I went too, and I hard pretty epic seats.



Seriously, fellas?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 20, 2009)

It's a funny idea that one can imagine the E invading an NBA game. Miz calling out Carmelo, Mike Knox ambushes Kobe and hits the Knox Landing, Edge spears Kenyon Martin! You can imagine the insanity!


----------



## SAFFF (May 20, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> Seriously, fellas?



If theirs one thing WWE is good at its live events. The tickets are reasonable, you get awesome seats regardless where you sit, the matches look a lot more real when you see them live. God the ring is so loud live, it makes me respect these guys when i realize they have to land on that loud, hard ass canvas every night.

On TV it looks soft as hell, nothing like when you see it in person. Maybe its the camera angles or something because TV matches didn't always look as pussy as they do nowadays. Went to a live show in 07 when the TV shows were weak as fuck and it felt like i took a time machine back to the attitude era. Crowd was insane, i was insane, matches were insane....all it was missing was me making a sign.


----------



## RadishMan (May 20, 2009)

Not too long ago they were selling a lot of tickets for $10. I figured it was because of the times and low attendence, but seems they're not too expensive either way.

Course I'm more concerned for what happens during intermission.


----------



## konohakartel (May 21, 2009)

i wanna c the Big Show run thru the court and start posting defense or just jump and block a shot...just outta nowhere the Big Show smacks the ball and gives the Motumbo finger shake..then runs like hell..


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 21, 2009)

konohakartel said:


> i wanna c the Big Show run thru the court and start posting defense or just jump and block a shot...just outta nowhere the Big Show smacks the ball and gives the Motumbo finger shake..then runs like hell..



This is Big Show fella

He ain't running a damn place


----------



## konohakartel (May 21, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> This is Big Show fella
> 
> He ain't running a damn place



well yea...then again he has no need to run..i doubt security wants to mess with him and see how effective a real knockout punch from him is.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 21, 2009)

And Matt Striker and Josh Matthews take over commentary. And I bet you, ratings will improve, wrestling commentary teams > commentary teams for legit sports.


----------



## konohakartel (May 21, 2009)

then Rey Mysterio and Evan Bourne steal the rock do some insane teamwork blow past all the Defense and a ladder assisted moonsault slam dunk!!!!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 21, 2009)

And most importantly. Miz calls out Carmelo, and declares a victory over the nuggets.


----------



## konohakartel (May 21, 2009)

and in the final minutes the lights go out the gong hits and the Undertaker appears in the middle of the court!!!!

that or Stone Cold appears grabs the ball and leaves.


----------



## SAFFF (May 21, 2009)

Just got done playing Smackdown 2 Know Your Role on my PS2. Man is that game unbearable now.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 21, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Just got done playing Smackdown 2 Know Your Role on my PS2. Man is that game unbearable now.



I remember hating the fact that there were no rings in the entrances

Kofi is pretty over and he;s got skills, he just needs a better finisher. His kick is too flashy to work like how it did against Regal just now,


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 21, 2009)

Angelina Love is officially the Marty Jannetty of the Beautiful People.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 21, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Angelina Love is officially the Marty Jannetty of the Beautiful People.



How?**


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 21, 2009)

Maybe its cause she has no personality, she never stands out as a unique female wrestler. She just seems like another bland blond female wrestler. She just seems really boring.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 21, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Maybe its cause she has no personality, she never stands out as a unique female wrestler. She just seems like another bland blond female wrestler. She just seems really boring.



But Marty was talented and was a stand out prospect at one point in time. 

I fail to see your logic.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 21, 2009)

Hmmm true, well what I meant to say was that her career will be like what his was after he and Michaels stopped being a team. She has no further progress available to her, Velvet is the half of the team that stands out. Maybe its because Velvet doesn't sound like a vapid airheaded blond.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 21, 2009)

Love's gimmick is that she *is* a vapid, air-headed blond. Also, Marty was considered to be the talented one out of the Rockers before they broke up due to his drug issues, which was why Vince kept bringing him back and giving him chances til he'd had enough.

And how the hell does Sky not sound like an airhead? Angelina's the better wrestler of the two regardless.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 21, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Love's gimmick is that she *is* a vapid, air-headed blond. Also, Marty was considered to be the talented one out of the Rockers before they broke up due to his drug issues, which was why Vince kept bringing him back and giving him chances til he'd had enough.
> 
> And how the hell does Sky not sound like an airhead? *Angelina's the better wrestler of the two regardless*.



Does it matter? They both make my eyes bleed from boredom. nd after that main event, I'm never watching TNA again......I think.


----------



## RadishMan (May 21, 2009)

I don't watch TNA, but I always felt that way about Velvet. Maybe it was because Angelina did the promos while she just said Holla or something.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 21, 2009)

Yeah that was weak. Mick Foley against a cardboard cut out. Really innovative right thur!


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 22, 2009)

There's not really anything left to innovate in wrestling...

Don West's commentary got a chuckle out of me at least, so it accomplished something, I guess.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 22, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> There's not really anything left to innovate in wrestling...
> 
> Don West's commentary got a chuckle out of me at least, so it accomplished something, I guess.



I'll admit, I was dying when he said how Rocky was in great shape.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (May 22, 2009)

hmmm? so melina been doing anything recently or no?


----------



## Perverted King (May 22, 2009)

She will appear on Smackdown tonight.


----------



## konohakartel (May 22, 2009)

wow thats a pretty sick submission by Gail Kim..i wouldnt mind being caught in it 

add on: Umaga speaks!!!!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 22, 2009)

I am shocked as well. I just thought he spoke in that jibberish.

Morrison and Cryme Tyme as a team was a shock. But amazingly he managed to make them look good.


----------



## konohakartel (May 22, 2009)

Well i find what they lack in skill they more than make up for in entertainment value and charisma.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 22, 2009)

Am I the only one tired of seeing every diva in the SD roster job to McCool? Her matches are about as poor as a Trips Vs Orton match.


----------



## SAFFF (May 23, 2009)

*OH SHIT UMAGA CAN TALK!*

Walls of Jericho continues being a shitty submission. No one has tapped to it since 2003.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 23, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I am shocked as well. I just thought he spoke in that jibberish.
> 
> Morrison and Cryme Tyme as a team was a shock. But amazingly he managed to make them look good.



Just cuz it ain't English don't mean it's jibberish


----------



## RadishMan (May 23, 2009)

Okay this is weird.

Couldn't get into the six man tag for the simple fact that I kept recalling the Divas match MnM and CT were bickering over. And suddenly Morrison is hugging them in celebration. Do love the splitlegged corkscrew moonsault. YEAH FLIP~!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 23, 2009)

And Ghost cant bitch that he dont use the dancing leg drop anymore.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 23, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> And Ghost cant bitch that he dont use the dancing leg drop anymore.



But I can bitch that he is useless

Umaga's voice is exactly what it should be. 

HE better not get hurt again


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 23, 2009)

Punk really should go heel, Hardy wins the title, Punk goes heel and starts finding fault with Jeff's lifestyle choices of the past.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 23, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> *OH SHIT UMAGA CAN TALK!*
> 
> Walls of Jericho continues being a shitty submission. No one has tapped to it since 2003.



Backlash 2009.


----------



## konohakartel (May 23, 2009)

^^^ you actually watched it???

and yea the whole CT and Morrison being buddy buddy is a bit meh.they had an "intense" .com fued like last year..they should do a whole redemption storyline type thing when someone turns face. I remember when someone turned ppl werent really sure about it. But now its all hey ur good guy great lets be friends!!

Does anyone else think that Cryme Tymes tag move would be sick off the top rope?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 23, 2009)

Well its been established Mid Card feuding doesn't last as long as main event feuding does.


----------



## SAFFF (May 23, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Backlash 2009.



To a retired Steamboat. Can't he make anyone on the current roster tap to that shit? Not even Muhammad Hassan tapped to that shit. Either change it back to the liontamer or ditch that shitty move and come up with a new submission.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 23, 2009)

konohakartel said:


> ^^^ you actually watched it???
> 
> and yea the whole CT and Morrison being buddy buddy is a bit meh.they had an "intense" .com fued like last year..they should do a whole redemption storyline type thing when someone turns face. I remember when someone turned ppl werent really sure about it. But now its all hey ur good guy great lets be friends!!
> 
> Does anyone else think that Cryme Tymes tag move would be sick off the top rope?



I saw it live and Backlash is actually a good PPV so you just missed out if you didn't see it.


----------



## RadishMan (May 23, 2009)

I thought people were raving about Backlash as being awesome? I only watched select matches though.

It wouldn't matter if Jericho was allowed to use the Lion Tamer. It's not like more people would tap out to it or something. Not compared to the devastating STF from the famous John Cena.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 23, 2009)

Backlash was not bad, really. It could have been a lot worst.


----------



## SAFFF (May 23, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> I thought people were raving about Backlash as being awesome? I only watched select matches though.
> 
> It wouldn't matter if Jericho was allowed to use the Lion Tamer. It's not like more people would tap out to it or something. Not compared to the devastating STF from the famous John Cena.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 23, 2009)

Nice to see so many of those photoshopped images of the nuggets getting what they deserve.


----------



## RadishMan (May 23, 2009)

It's a win for Denver considering Vince is gonna make his company look like white trash fools come Monday.


The SOS Brid...Bandwagon is getting a new rider.


----------



## SAFFF (May 23, 2009)

One thing i think is lame as fuck is the whole faces (lakers) vs heels (nuggets) match that will be on monday. It looks like the bit of storylines we did have are being put on hold for this shit. 

It can either turn out awesome or turn out really, really lame. Take your pick.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 23, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> To a retired Steamboat. Can't he make anyone on the current roster tap to that shit? Not even Muhammad Hassan tapped to that shit. Either change it back to the liontamer or ditch that shitty move and come up with a new submission.





RadishMan said:


> It wouldn't matter if Jericho was allowed to use the Lion Tamer. It's not like more people would tap out to it or something. Not compared to the devastating STF from the famous John Cena.


Exactly. Your making it sound like it's ineffective...which is impossible in a scripted sport.



RadishMan said:


> It's a win for Denver considering Vince is gonna make his company look like white trash fools come Monday.
> 
> 
> The SOS Brid...Bandwagon is getting a new rider.


Welcome! I'll mail you your cape


Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> One thing i think is lame as fuck is the whole faces (lakers) vs heels (nuggets) match that will be on monday. It looks like the bit of storylines we did have are being put on hold for this shit.
> 
> It can either turn out awesome or turn out really, really lame. Take your pick.



Well the feuds are kinda held up as rivals are in the match I guess.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 23, 2009)

We get capes now do we?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 23, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> We get capes now do we?



Yes. I had to send the first batch back. They were too Superman-ish and not SOS-ish. It looked weird.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 24, 2009)

We can't have that!

So I was thinking, King of the Ring is the way to launch some superstars to main event status right? Except in the case of Regal cause he seems to be stuck in midcard limbo. Would it be wrong to suggest the WWE using it as a way to push Morrison? Instead of having him go from midcard to main event faster than he needs to be, cause look what happened with punk, pushed too fast not enough build now he has a questionable status as a wrestler, is he midcard or main event?


----------



## Violent by Design (May 24, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> We can't have that!
> 
> So I was thinking, King of the Ring is the way to launch some superstars to main event status right? Except in the case of Regal cause he seems to be stuck in midcard limbo. Would it be wrong to suggest the WWE using it as a way to push Morrison? Instead of having him go from midcard to main event faster than he needs to be, cause look what happened with punk, pushed too fast not enough build now he has a questionable status as a wrestler, is he midcard or main event?



He's an upper mid carder.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 24, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> We can't have that!
> 
> So I was thinking, King of the Ring is the way to launch some superstars to main event status right? Except in the case of Regal cause he seems to be stuck in midcard limbo. Would it be wrong to suggest the WWE using it as a way to push Morrison? Instead of having him go from midcard to main event faster than he needs to be, cause look what happened with punk, pushed too fast not enough build now he has a questionable status as a wrestler, is he midcard or main event?



Regal was getting a semi-ME push....but the damned Wellness Policy


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 24, 2009)

They need to learn to stay clean damnit.


----------



## RadishMan (May 24, 2009)

It's not Regal's fault. Batista clearly put his name on his sample. It's the WWE Universe's loophole. I'm not making this up.

They really should use the KOTR during the middle of the year. MITB in the early parts and they don't have anything to build anyone up until the Rumble. WWE lacks tournaments anyway. I know they had one earlier in the year for the IC belt, but they need one just because. No belts. No title shots. Just a badass mother 3000...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 24, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> It's not Regal's fault. Batista clearly put his name on his sample. It's the WWE Universe's loophole. I'm not making this up.
> 
> They really should use the KOTR during the middle of the year. MITB in the early parts and they don't have anything to build anyone up until the Rumble. WWE lacks tournaments anyway. I know they had one earlier in the year for the IC belt, but they need one just because. No belts. No title shots. Just a badass mother 3000...



Tourneys need some sorta prize......

And this isn't the first time I heard that Batista story.


----------



## Vox (May 24, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> It's a win for Denver considering Vince is gonna make his company look like white trash fools come Monday.
> 
> 
> The SOS Brid...Bandwagon is getting a new rider.



I didn't know someone could be more pale than John Cena. But, that red hair just pops.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 24, 2009)

Bitchtista is such a juicer. The guy is just too big. I predict he dies of heart attack just after he retires.

There really does need to be more tourneys. It's a good way to use the mid card and jobbers.


----------



## RadishMan (May 24, 2009)

There could be a trophy. Or a cup if you prefer. Not everything has to be about MAIN EVENTING.

And before someone brings it up...

JR: If you're not here to be the world champ, why are you here?

People are getting on SOS for being untanned, which I agree.

He should hit the booth.

And shave his hair.

And get some tribal tats.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 24, 2009)

His gimmick is a Celtic Irishman. It would ruin his look if he didn't look like a proud Irishman. Piece of crap American's with no pride in their roots can do tribal tattoos to prove how white they really are. I personally hate tribal tats, every poser has them, case and point Randy Orton, that specific kind of tat just says you're trying too hard to be cool.


----------



## RadishMan (May 24, 2009)

But this is WWE. How did someone unique like SOS get through the FCW Randy Orton Factory?


----------



## Jimin (May 24, 2009)

What exactly is gonna happen tomorrow?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 24, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> There could be a trophy. Or a cup if you prefer. Not everything has to be about MAIN EVENTING.
> 
> And before someone brings it up...
> 
> ...


You want this.....

into this?




RadishMan said:


> But this is WWE. How did someone unique like SOS get through the FCW Randy Orton Factory?


Same way Punk made it up. Big indy following, good skills, built in gimmick.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (May 24, 2009)

idk SOS seems like he sucks.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 24, 2009)

orochimarusama21 said:


> idk SOS seems like he sucks.



 **


----------



## RadishMan (May 24, 2009)

Axe > Sledgehammer

I'm marking and I've never seen a match.


----------



## konohakartel (May 24, 2009)

LOL..what Superstars need nowadays is noticeable hair. All the big players except for the old schoolers have the same hairstyle. I remember i was so pissed when Even Bourne was injured and he did a quick promo and had short hair. Thank God it grew back when he came back.

Batista, Orton, Cena, Legacy all have the same fade hairstyle.

add on: jus saw the Cena and Shane pix while they were at the game. Cenas face just totally says im here for the game honest!! I have no hidden agenda! Me and Shane are legti Lakers fans and are NOT here to be douchebags.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 24, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Axe > Sledgehammer
> 
> I'm marking and I've never seen a match.



Go to Youtube and fix that.


----------



## SAFFF (May 24, 2009)

i don't know why everyone that comes out of FCW is a generic Orton-type wrestler. I guess they desensitize everyone from having personality and unique/good ring work.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 24, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> i don't know why everyone that comes out of FCW is a generic Orton-type wrestler. I guess they desensitize everyone from having personality and unique/good ring work.



Or it could be the fact that FCW is just filled with un-original people, and the funs that do stand out aren't that great and are just the next generation of Nunzios.


----------



## konohakartel (May 24, 2009)

Jus looked at FCWs talent roster and Id say about 13 of them have gimmicks just by looking at them. The rest just look like regular guys with really short hair(cena cough orton double cough) or regular guys with long hair.

Not counting guys that have been on TV.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 24, 2009)

I read a post in wwe universe's fcw subforum. Most of the guys on the roster look like amercrombie and fitch models. Which is true, we need less pretty boy wrestlers, we need more guys like SOS.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 25, 2009)

It's like the wwe isn't satisfied just hiring female models, they branched into male models too.


----------



## RadishMan (May 25, 2009)

Brett Dibiase... he's taken the clone thing to another level. WOW.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 25, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Brett Dibiase... he's taken the clone thing to another level. WOW.



Bout 4 to 5 second gen guys on the roster

Sweet Papi Sanchez


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 25, 2009)

It's hard to believe Joe Hennig is the son of Mr. Perfect he looks nothin like him. But Ryback has a good look for wrestling, he should make the move to ecw at some point with his terminator gimmick.


----------



## Darc (May 25, 2009)

konohakartel said:


> add on: jus saw the Cena and Shane pix while they were at the game. Cenas face just totally says im here for the game honest!! I have no hidden agenda! Me and Shane are legti Lakers fans and are NOT here to be douchebags.



LOL I saw that too, Vince pays his boys top dollar to be dicks, gotta love it.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 25, 2009)

You watch gay porn?


----------



## SAFFF (May 25, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> You watch gay porn?



gay pornstars are in my straight porn, dude.


----------



## Dash (May 25, 2009)

Lmao I just saw this when I was flipping through the channels.

Its the WWE's versus of the Lakers (for example Batista wearing #24, all babyfaces) vs the Denver Nuggets (all heels). Vince Mcmahon still bitter over the Pepsi Center business?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 25, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> gay pornstars are in my straight porn, dude.






> Vince Mcmahon still bitter over the Pepsi Center business?


Nah, he's just milking the attention for all it's worth like any good business man would.


----------



## RadishMan (May 25, 2009)

It would be just like Vince to milk something well after people stopped caring.

Hogan vs. Slaughter anyone?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 25, 2009)

The return of...

MISSSSSSSSSTERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR KENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNEDDY!!!

I don't know why but I love his gimmick, its annoyingly awesome like woo woo woo.


----------



## T7 Bateman (May 25, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> The return of...
> 
> MISSSSSSSSSTERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR KENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNEDDY!!!
> 
> I don't know why but I love his gimmick, its annoyingly awesome like woo woo woo.



Yea I was wondering when he was coming back. I didn't like him at first but he grew on me.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 25, 2009)

Face Kennedy

Heel Kennedy


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 25, 2009)

I don't mind either way, I just love his gimmick. Its made of win!


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 25, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> It would be just like Vince to milk something well after people stopped caring.
> 
> Hogan vs. Slaughter anyone?


That was a damn good match. 

Probably the last good one Hogan ever had, too.


----------



## Hellion (May 25, 2009)

Looks like Kennedy injured himself again


----------



## Perverted King (May 25, 2009)

Looks like Kennedy almost injured Orton with that back body drop LOL 

RAW was crap!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 25, 2009)

Perverted King said:


> Looks like Kennedy almost injured Orton with that back body drop LOL
> 
> RAW was crap!


 
It's been crap for a while now, and then some, only with a few interesting things, besides the PPVs, and the last one wasn't good at all, if you ask me.


----------



## RadishMan (May 25, 2009)

I know KK is injury prone, but if he did injury himself.

LOLZ of LOLZ


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 25, 2009)

If he did it would be time to have him become a real ring announcer or color commentator, I know get Todd back to interviews and Kennedy can go to color commentate Smackdown.


----------



## The Juice Man (May 26, 2009)

Perverted King said:


> RAW was crap!



Raw has been shit ever since Jericho left. 

I just read the recap for RAW, Wrestlecrap.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 26, 2009)

Predictable with the lakers vs nuggets thing.

Now, we must discuss wrestling in the ring, ring skills. Why is it no one uses a crucifix pin anymore? Successfully I might add.


----------



## RadishMan (May 26, 2009)

Didn't Mickie pin Beth using it?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 26, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Predictable with the lakers vs nuggets thing.
> 
> Now, we must discuss wrestling in the ring, ring skills. Why is it no one uses a crucifix pin anymore? Successfully I might add.



Has anyone other than chicks ever used that move successfully? Only time I ever seen a man fall via crucifix pin was on SvR 2007


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 26, 2009)

Kaval attempted it when he had a match with DH Smith. But the fat piece of a shit just stood there unaffected. But it's kinda impressive I think.


----------



## SAFFF (May 26, 2009)

Kennedy is really bad in the ring, he's too injury prone to himself and others around him. He injured Cena before and he almost injured Orton here. Dude needs to do color commentary or just GTFO. He's hardly interesting or good as he once was over hyped to be. Glad LA shat on his return. My city don't take kindly to stale wrestlers.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 26, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Kennedy is really bad in the ring, he's too injury prone to himself and others around him. He injured Cena before and he almost injured Orton here. Dude needs to do color commentary or just GTFO. He's hardly interesting or good as he once was over hyped to be. Glad LA shat on his return. My city don't take kindly to stale wrestlers.



This :- p I'm glad he's gone already.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 26, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Kennedy is really bad in the ring, he's too injury prone to himself and others around him. He injured Cena before and he almost injured Orton here. Dude needs to do color commentary or just GTFO. He's hardly interesting or good as he once was over hyped to be. Glad LA shat on his return. My city don't take kindly to stale wrestlers.



My memory fails me, when did he injure Cena?

And what ever came of that feud he had with HBK?


----------



## SAFFF (May 26, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> My memory fails me, when did he injure Cena?
> 
> And what ever came of that feud he had with HBK?



He injured Cena inbetween Unforgiven 07 and No Mercy 07, but they played it off as Orton injurying him, i forgot if it was a RKO on the table or a punt. I'm pretty sure that Kennedy injured Lashley too before that and was in the same match where Jeff fell on his fucking head and instead of getting their fast enough to stop such a accident like Jericho did recently when history was about to repeat itself Kennedy's fat, roided ass was too slow to catch him in time and thus Jeff was fucked up for a little bit after that.

Kennedy is the last person i'd trust in the ring with my body.


As for his fued with HBK, i'm pretty sure it led to a horrible segment of Kennedy bringing out impersonators of Marty Janetty, Kevin Nash and Scott Hall and beating them up in what HBK considered a trainwreck of a segment. Then they went on to have two good matches that HBK carried him through.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 26, 2009)

he beat hbk on raw and that was it


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 26, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> He injured Cena inbetween Unforgiven 07 and No Mercy 07, but they played it off as Orton injurying him, i forgot if it was a RKO on the table or a punt. I'm pretty sure that Kennedy injured Lashley too before that and was in the same match where Jeff fell on his fucking head and instead of getting their fast enough to stop such a accident like Jericho did recently when history was about to repeat itself Kennedy's fat, roided ass was too slow to catch him in time and thus Jeff was fucked up for a little bit after that.
> 
> Kennedy is the last person i'd trust in the ring with my body.
> 
> ...


I remember that now. Lashley I'm not sure about, and I don't think you can blame the man for not covering someone else's botch. 

Still safer than Goldberg.

And that segment was gold. Saw it live, and I dunno if it came off as good on TV(I didn't watch the re-air) but the crowd fucking loved it.


----------



## Perverted King (May 26, 2009)

LOL Kennedy injured his wrist last night. Are you fucking kidding me? Lmao!

Also Victoria is on TNA after leaving WWE? I guess she didn't like her treatment there. I don't blame her since she should have been Divas Champion.


----------



## RadishMan (May 26, 2009)

When you push the WWE Universe.

WE PUSH BACK!!! 

Apparently the backlash wave of our push reached Kennedy.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 26, 2009)

Is this improvement I see in Kozlov?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 26, 2009)

Looks like it to me. Love Dreamer's cockiness and taking down both to make a point.


----------



## SAFFF (May 27, 2009)

caught the end of ecw. man was that crowd DEAD. that's LA for you. LA is definitely not a wrestling place. When i went to Aniheim 2 years ago crowd was loud as fuck, don't know what happened between then and now to make the crowds in Cali so shit.


----------



## Perverted King (May 27, 2009)

No Zach Ryder? That sucks!

The Hart Dynasty is simple awesome. Natalia is an excellent(and beautiful) mouth piece. She is the most complete diva in WWE by far. I'm hoping she gets the Woman's Championship at some point this year. This stable has so much potential. I hope WWE doesn't ruin them as they already did with Legacy.

Looks like Bourne and Henry will start a mini feud.

And finally the ECW Championship match is something I look forward to. I see Dreamer winning the belt and vacating it leading to a tournament. Jack Swagger and Christian will face off at Night of Champions in the finals and will finally end their feud.


----------



## konohakartel (May 27, 2009)

actually i think Dreamer blogged about signing a 3 year contract already. He just wants to win the title by the end of this one though.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (May 27, 2009)

well I haven't been watching wrestling recently what's been happening?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 27, 2009)

konohakartel said:


> actually i think Dreamer blogged about signing a 3 year contract already. He just wants to win the title by the end of this one though.



I heard that too, but I heard it was a deal to work backstage as a booker


----------



## RadishMan (May 27, 2009)

WWE doesn't have bookers.

They have writers.

And Tommy can't do it.

He has wrestling experience.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 27, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> WWE doesn't have bookers.
> 
> They have writers.
> 
> ...



He did it before


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 27, 2009)

The poison of our beloved pseudo sport, bad movie script writers!


----------



## RadishMan (May 28, 2009)

> Wrestling Observer Newsletter
> 
> Vince McMahon and his creative team currently feel that the quality of the Monday Night RAW is strong. Vince wants there to be differences in the content between his various TV shows, and one company source sees silver lining in this by pointing out that SmackDown is able to have such quality wrestling because RAW is Vince’s sports entertainment variety show. The problem, is that RAW is the company’s flagship show and is usually how the general public judges the company.
> 
> ...



Of course.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 28, 2009)

Waitagoddamnminute

Did that article come close to praising HHH? And it was posted by...........



RadishMan said:


> **


----------



## konohakartel (May 28, 2009)

he wants to believe that there is a causation instead of just a correlation.


----------



## RadishMan (May 28, 2009)

Next time I only include the bolded!


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 28, 2009)

Hunter has a good understanding of what the fans want? Really? REALLY?

Do I even need to bring up the Orton feud?


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 28, 2009)

"Okay, Cena, I figured the best way to continue your angle with Batista is to cut a promo that has as many penis and homosexual jokes in it that you can fit. Then next week I'll have a sort of 'odd couple' thing where you guys team up and bury the tag team champs in a ten-second match. The crowd will love it! Man this shit writes itself!"



Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> I'm pretty sure that Kennedy injured Lashley too before that



Lashley got injured - rotary cuff I think - during one of his matches with Vince/Umaga/Shane for the ECW title IIRC, but Lashley worked through it until after his match with Cena at the Bash, when they had Kennedy take him out storyline-wise. But Lashley was hurt before that.

But yeah still Kennedy can botch something fierce in the ring, partly because he's in over his head and partly because his confidence has been seriously rattled due to all the injuries and jerking him around on what they want to do with him.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 28, 2009)

TNA is quite watchable tonight. Victoria shows up, Raven beats Abyss with a kendo stick. Minimal mafia and minimal Jarrett!


----------



## Perverted King (May 28, 2009)

Indeed. I really enjoyed TNA tonight. And Velvet is back.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 28, 2009)

Mmmhmmm. Hopefully TNA will use Victoria properly, she has good talent.

What is the appeal of Shane Douglas? The Marks always go on about how great a champion he was. He doesn't have anything that makes him stand out.


----------



## SAFFF (May 29, 2009)

orochimarusama21 said:


> well I haven't been watching wrestling recently what's been happening?



Nothing. Go back to not watching it. maybe 6 months or a year from now it'll be good again. Doubt it though.

As fucked up as it may sound we should probably hope for Vince's death. its the only way the product will flourish again.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 29, 2009)

I missed TNA tnoight. Well, I was here,.....I just decided not to watch. What made it so watchable tonight?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 29, 2009)

Sting banning Jenna and Sharmell from the Mafia, and firing Sally Boy and Rocko. Some subpar matches such as Cody Deaner in a ladder match with Doug Williams. Apparently Beer Money has gone babyface. Victoria gave Angelina Love the widows peak. Dr. Stevie giving Abyss some therapy administered by Raven. Some more matches I didn't pay any attention to, AJ Styles and Daniels had a match and after it was finished, Shane Douglas attacked him.

Oh and the usual Mick Foley craziness, this time he was playing with army guys.


----------



## RadishMan (May 29, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> What is the appeal of Shane Douglas? The Marks always go on about how great a champion he was. He doesn't have anything that makes him stand out.


He had a filthy mouth.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 29, 2009)

That's it? That's the only reason they like him? If that's all it takes Ozzy should be a wrestler!


----------



## SAFFF (May 29, 2009)




----------



## Michael Lucky (May 29, 2009)




----------



## Violent by Design (May 29, 2009)

Mr.Kennedy got released. Bout time.


----------



## SAFFF (May 29, 2009)

lol, what a weak ass body he's got. He must never drank milk.


----------



## Perverted King (May 29, 2009)

I laughed lol Poor Kennedy


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 29, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Mr.Kennedy got released. Bout time.



Guys made of tissue paper and Raditz son. Here I was hoping he'd join the SD! commentating team


----------



## Violent by Design (May 29, 2009)

I'm glad he didn't. Talking like Jim Carey isn't that impressive.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 29, 2009)

Holy shit! Kennedy...Gone? I never thought this day would come. I definitly wasn't expecting this to happen. Anyway, my PC will be fixed in a few weeks, and i'll be back in a while. Until then...


----------



## Perverted King (May 29, 2009)

Not surprised he got released after almost killing the WWE Champion last Monday.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 29, 2009)

Wow...I didnt expect that. I would of hoped they would just move him to commentary, he is fairly good as a talker.


----------



## konohakartel (May 29, 2009)

it may not be on the homepage but Mr. Kennedys profile is gone on wwe.com


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 29, 2009)

Itachi Vs Nagato I get the news feeds through an rss dealy.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 29, 2009)

I still can't believe Vinnie Mac actually went through with it. I guess the injury on RAW was the last straw.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 29, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I still can't believe Vinnie Mac actually went through with it. I guess the injury on RAW was the last straw.



That and that epic response he got when he came back


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 30, 2009)

Heres to Kennedy makin his TNA debut before the year is over.lol.


----------



## konohakartel (May 30, 2009)

he had so many chances and just couldnt get it done right..a real life Mikey Whipwreck.


----------



## Rock Lee (May 30, 2009)

I don't think tna would want him nor would i want him in tna, the guy is stale and boring.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 30, 2009)

I dont see Kennedy going to TNA any time soon 



konohakartel said:


> he had so many chances and just couldnt get it done right..a real life Mikey Whipwreck.



Atleast Whipwreck got the belt in the end.


----------



## RadishMan (May 30, 2009)

Kennedy will injure himself when he signs the TNA contract. Damn pen!


----------



## The Juice Man (May 30, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Now unto Smackdown. Who else thought Jericho attacking Rey dressed like a fan was awesome as fuck?


Everything Jericho does is awesome.


----------



## RadishMan (May 30, 2009)

It would have been great if it was a fan...


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 30, 2009)

Rock Lee said:


> I don't think tna would want him nor would i want him in tna, the guy is stale and boring.



TNA will take Kennedy in a heartbeat. Theres no question about it. No offense, but they have a long history of picking up wwe rejects. Just ask Angle...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 30, 2009)

I was thinking that him getting injured isn't solely his fault, sure he's injury prone, but was it really wise to throw him in a ten man tag upon his return? Usually they don't put someone in a match where they can re injure themselves off the bat. But I guess it was bound to happen either way.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 30, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Kennedy will injure himself when he signs the TNA contract. Damn pen!






JarethDallis said:


> I was thinking that him getting injured isn't solely his fault, sure he's injury prone, but was it really wise to throw him in a ten man tag upon his return? Usually they don't put someone in a match where they can re injure themselves off the bat. But I guess it was bound to happen either way.



Actually, it was smart to put him because people rarely get hurt in that kind of match. So many people involved that you barely get ring time, and even if you are the guy whose in their all match and then makes the hot tag, most of that time is spent in rest holds.

Didn't bother watching that particular match, but I'm just generalizing.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 30, 2009)

Actually from what Ive been reaeding is that after the match Randy was chewing him out because he wasn't careful enough with the suplex. Apparently Randy Orton didn't like taking a more serious bump.


----------



## SAFFF (May 30, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Actually from what Ive been reaeding is that after the match Randy was chewing him out because he wasn't careful enough with the suplex. Apparently Randy Orton didn't like taking a more serious bump.



You don't piss Orton off.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (May 31, 2009)

Orton is kind of a loose cannon isn't he? But ya know if it were Trips who got Kennedy fired the net would be raging.


----------



## The Darkstar (May 31, 2009)

Reverend Shnorr said:


> Well he's fun to watch because how they have always kept him beast like. Brock Lesner was fun to watch inmo.



lesner was ok, somehow he got pushes pretty far before walking away. i LOVED this shootstar press. even if he landed on his neck. >.<


----------



## Rock Lee (May 31, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> TNA will take Kennedy in a heartbeat. Theres no question about it. No offense, but they have a long history of picking up wwe rejects. Just ask Angle...



Wanna bet? He was in tna before and wasn't good enough then what makes you think they would want him now? By the way angle wasn't a reject he left that company on his own accord and if he was a "reject" why would wwe still want him now.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 31, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I was thinking that him getting injured isn't solely his fault, sure he's injury prone, but was it really wise to throw him in a ten man tag upon his return? Usually they don't put someone in a match where they can re injure themselves off the bat. But I guess it was bound to happen either way.



How are 10 man teams even remotely dangerous?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 31, 2009)

> By the way angle wasn't a reject he left that company on his own accord and if he was a "reject" why would wwe still want him now.


What? Angle was fired. The only one who really says otherwise is Angle himself and he's not exactly the bastion of common sense or sanity. As for why Vince would want him back now, the guy changes his mind all the time and his history of bringing back some people who you'd never expect him to speaks for itself.


----------



## Rivayir (May 31, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Now unto Smackdown. Who else thought Jericho attacking Rey dressed like a fan was awesome as fuck?





The Juice Man said:


> Everything Jericho does is awesome.



Indeed

I wish they would give Jericho a long heel main title run of like 6 months. He deserves to be the top heel of the company.


----------



## RadishMan (May 31, 2009)

> With Linda McMahon apart of the Connecticut State Board of Education, she has started to make even more changes with PG Rating.
> 
> * There is to strictly be NO blood
> * Very Little Sexuality (Except for some comedy Skits)
> ...


Enjoy.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 31, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Enjoy.



At the end of the day, making the product more PG is a smart business move on Vinnie Mac's part. The kids will be coming in droves. Then again, I'm not so sure if this is a smarter business move than making the product more adultish. The only thing that can make the product more adultish now, is if some serious competition came along and gave Vince some sleepless nights, like WCW did back in 97. I can't say that I agree with it, but oh well.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 31, 2009)

Rock Lee said:


> Wanna bet? He was in tna before and wasn't good enough then what makes you think they would want him now? By the way angle wasn't a reject he left that company on his own accord and if he was a "reject" why would wwe still want him now.


Same could be said for CM Punk, but I bet if he got released/quit WWE today the company would cut half the roster just to sign him.


Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> What? Angle was fired. The only one who really says otherwise is *Angle himself and he's not exactly the bastion of common sense or sanity.* As for why Vince would want him back now, the guy changes his mind all the time and his history of bringing back some people who you'd never expect him to speaks for itself.





As for more PG shit, I think it's a smart move from Vince's stand point. Because A) You get more young viewers and B) When this dies down in a year or so, and they make the product more edgy and adultish, the fans will come back like good little sheep


----------



## 'spike' (May 31, 2009)

im looking 4 the rated R superstar i would just 2 say he is the WWE and with RANDY ORTON at his side they were unstopable LONG LIVE RATED RKO


----------



## Violent by Design (May 31, 2009)

Pro Wrestling appeals to all ages, so it really doesn't matter if it's PG or not. Wrestling fans are retarded by nature, so alot of them don't even realize this.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 31, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Pro Wrestling appeals to all ages, so it really doesn't matter if it's PG or not. *Wrestling fans are retarded by nature*, so alot of them don't even realize this.



Nah, that's just a stereotype that will never go away.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 31, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Same could be said for CM Punk, but I bet if he got released/quit WWE today the company would cut half the roster just to sign him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The only thing that can really make the fans come back, is if the "creative" team steps things up, and creates better storylines. PG or not, the creative team is the sole reason why the ratings are down.


----------



## konohakartel (May 31, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Nah, that's just a stereotype that will never go away.



Like IWC is only 10 percent of all wrestling fans??


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 1, 2009)

WWE UNIVERSE~! 

Seriously. Stop that shit.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 1, 2009)

I love wrestling and i'm not a fucking retard but jesus christ does the booking team really suck chebs. I have a right to complain about the booking being too simple and stale, its better than me blindly thinking this is the best WWE has been in years.

Btw, Matt Strikers dick is out on the internet.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 1, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Btw, Matt Strikers dick is out on the internet.



Um, thanks for sharing?

I honestly dunno what to say about that


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 1, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Um, thanks for sharing?
> 
> I honestly dunno what to say about that



It looks like a beer can. 

Did he really stick that in Krystal?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 1, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> It looks like a beer can.
> 
> Did he really stick that in Krystal?



Apparently. 

Did....you actually look at it?


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 1, 2009)

<_< Oh gee, I thought I was the only one who saw the leak. Not that it's something I wanna brag about or anything...

There's only really one thing that annoys me about the PG initiative, well of the bullet points Linda told to her teacher friends because swearing is cool~!

Blood I'm on the fence about. It's not needed every match (hi Flair!), but never seeing it kinda makes things lame. Sexuality I could care less about. Sure Divas are best when they're sluts, but it's not needed. And I can go without their "comedy skits'. But no threatening? WTF! This time next year Extreme Rules will feature an Extreme match of fucking patty cake...


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 1, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Apparently.
> 
> Did....you actually look at it?



Who cares, i wanna find nudes of krystal now. Got any?


----------



## Broleta (Jun 1, 2009)

I dont think I'll be able to take Matt Striker seriously on ECW this week because I saw the pictures of his 
*Spoiler*: __ 



tiny


 penis


----------



## konohakartel (Jun 1, 2009)

i remember i saw a site that had all of the Divas nudes on it..but i forgot to bookmark it  god Maryse looks so fuckin hot... 

so from what i heard Striker wont get in trouble because WWE knew about the pix. Im guessing that theres a box you check off on your job application stating if you have nudes?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 1, 2009)

Kennedy's gone.

Damn it.


----------



## konohakartel (Jun 1, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Kennedy's gone.
> 
> Damn it.



dont worry he'll be with TNA by the end of the summer. He will be the surprise participant in a multi-man match. He'll blow his knee out climbing through the ropes.

He will be Legends Champ the week after.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 1, 2009)

:rofl @ a Bama fan getting a "36-0" sign on TV. Take that, ya Auburn bitches!

I love Birmingham, even if the streets are a bitch and a half to get through.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 1, 2009)

Why dont they put Kofi on the stick more?


----------



## Hellion (Jun 1, 2009)

konohakartel said:


> dont worry he'll be with TNA by the end of the summer. He will be the surprise participant in a multi-man match.* He'll blow his knee out climbing through the ropes.
> *
> He will be Legends Champ the week after.



Hey vince tore both his quads getting into the ring


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 1, 2009)

Hellion said:


> Hey vince tore both his quads getting into the ring



I remember thinking how he looked so even tempered after that.....like pain was nothing to his manly form.

EDIT: EPic match, wonder if this is set up for MVP's ME push:Hmmm

One can dream


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 1, 2009)

Damn... I didn't expect that. But they did kinda owe him *something* after having Edge punk him out so much, I guess. Really good match, too.

EDIT: I wish MVP would drop that shitastic Overdrive finisher and go back to kicking fools in the head.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 1, 2009)

I just cut my TV off.

I've had my main event for the night

EDIT: ME too, but the Drive By Kick is kinda heel-ish methinks.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 1, 2009)

I wish I understood why people think they need to try and convert us wrasslin fans and save us from watchin a fake sport. Recently my cousin tried to get me to quit because wrestling is fake. Everyone who likes wrestling knows its fake, we like the matches they put on, and the gimmicks at times.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 1, 2009)

Old man Flair putting up a fight. I wonder how this will end.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 1, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> I love wrestling and i'm not a fucking retard but jesus christ does the booking team really suck chebs. I have a right to complain about the booking being too simple and stale, *its better than me blindly thinking this is the best WWE has been in years.*
> 
> Btw, Matt Strikers dick is out on the internet.



But, this _is_ the best wwe has been in years.

Flair getting his ass kicked right now. I predict someone comin down to help him right about....


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 1, 2009)

NOW!!!!! I knew it.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 1, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> But, this _is_ the best wwe has been in years.



No. When Smackdown! and Raw were actually seperate and Brock ran the world, thats the best WWE has been in years.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 1, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> No. When Smackdown! and Raw were actually seperate and Brock ran the world, thats the best WWE has been in years.



I know. Right now, the WWE is the best it's been, since _then_. Back then, RAW was unbearable, with HHH's title reign of terror.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 1, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I just cut my TV off.
> 
> I've had my main event for the night
> 
> EDIT: ME too, but the Drive By Kick is kinda heel-ish methinks.


C'mon... HBK kicks fools in the head and the fans still cheer him. 

Oh GOD, I said something not hateful about the Backbroke Kid... I hate myself now. 

Jareth, the only thing I can say about that is that pro wrestling is pretty much just considered low-brow shit by people who just want to believe they are better than us fans and then they heap praises on dumb shit like network primetime dramas like Grey's Anatomy who do much of the same shit only that since it doesn't involve "half-nekkid oily men fake-fighting" then it's okay. Wrestling(much like MMA is going to find out in a couple of years when the fad starts dying out) will always be a victim of double standards and stereotyping partially because it really does bring it on itself sometimes, but also because most of the die-hard pro wrestling haters consider us fans to inbred retards who like watching other men roll around pretending to hurt each other.

Kinda harsh, yes. But it's closer to the truth than most realize.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 1, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> C'mon... HBK kicks fools in the head and the fans still cheer him.
> 
> Oh GOD, I said something not hateful about the Backbroke Kid... I hate myself now.
> 
> ...


But HBK adopted that in an earlier time. Kicking the head is too harsh for a PG face.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 1, 2009)

konohakartel said:


> dont worry he'll be with TNA by the end of the summer. He will be the surprise participant in a multi-man match. He'll blow his knee out climbing through the ropes.
> 
> He will be Legends Champ the week after.



Blow his knee out?

I'm expecting herniated disks in both his neck and back.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 1, 2009)

Well said. I can't really get into the MMA my cousin keeps tryin to tell me is better, I feel there is a bit of artistry to wrestling, being able to take a blow, sell it, and get back up, and most of all act like it did a number on you. I kinda view this Legit stuff of MMA as being a fad, and next time she knocks wrestling I will remind her that some of the MMA fighters were former Wrestlers, damn good ones too. Her sister on the other hand likes wrestling for the same reason most girls like wrestling.

I believe the Miz said it best, "John Cena you are the kind of thing the WWE turns out for all the little kids and their cougar mothers to fantasize about."

My other cause likes wrestling cause she thinks John Cena is hot. Im working at saving her from being a drone.


----------



## Perverted King (Jun 1, 2009)

How many time does Orton has to sell to 60 year olds?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 1, 2009)

Yeah its kinda weak. Orton needs to be a loose cannon that does things with out remorse but he needs to be less of a coward. I think Edge has all the cowardice cornered.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 1, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I know. Right now, the WWE is the best it's been, since _then_. Back then, RAW was unbearable, with HHH's title reign of terror.


 
He was better back when he was a heel as it was, more of a ring general. Before the shitkick, he was a punching bag to wrestlers like Orton, kinda like how it is now, in the same cycle with Batista. Hell, best highlight of the night was the Kingston/Porter match.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 1, 2009)

Just read the results. Hopefully MVP dropping the title means he's moving up the card, probably in what they hinted last week with Kennedy in his one-shot deal.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 1, 2009)

I has a question teacher! How the fuck can Cena get Khali in the STF and yet, is unable to catch Big Show? The move is based on lentgh and with Khali bein taller, wouldn't he be the guy too big for such a move.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 1, 2009)

Paul does have some fatass legs


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 1, 2009)

And Khali is 90% legs. Plus Cena appears to catch the legs, he just seems to have problems with the head neck area.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 1, 2009)

He does have a fatass neck


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 1, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> He does have a fatass neck



Moral of this story is that Show is a fat man. But didn't Cena make Vis/Big Daddy V tag to it once?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 1, 2009)

Also Show has been gettin a bigger gut.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 1, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Blow his knee out?
> 
> I'm expecting herniated disks in both his neck and back.


Kennedy should try doing a Colin Delaney Redux gimmick and come out for each show more bandaged than the last. Hell, get someone to roll him down in a gurney for PPVs. 

Shit is money, son! 



> Just read the results. Hopefully MVP dropping the title means he's moving up the card, probably in what they hinted last week with Kennedy in his one-shot deal.


I have to wonder why the crowd wasn't digging MVP tonight when the last time they went through 'Bama, he was getting some of the biggest cheers on SD's roster at the time. Either way, if what happened tonight leads to MVP moving closer to becoming a main eventer, then I'm down for it. BAAAALLLLLLIN'!!!!!!!


----------



## Hellion (Jun 2, 2009)

MVP deserves his push.  He proved himself by taking that losing streak in stride, and also The program he had with Benoit help his in ring skills immensely IMHO


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 2, 2009)

Gasp! You said the name of the one who should not be named, at least according to the WWE's Logic.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 2, 2009)

Chris Benoit the wrestler was one of the greats who's ability cannot be denied.  Chris Benoit the person can burn in hell.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 2, 2009)

Agreed. I wish the wwe would respect the things he did as a wrestler at least.


----------



## konohakartel (Jun 2, 2009)

o yea Vince slid in paused for a second then jus sat there lookin all business like..

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkFxeoUFBjc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 2, 2009)

Lets hope after this, they stop the Cena Show feud. Its gotten old in fact I think it is a form of penicillin.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 2, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Also Show has been gettin a bigger gut.



With his "giant condition" he gains at 100 lbs. per year.

When he returned to the WWE, he lost over 100 lbs.

Now, he almost have all the weight back.

Kane also has a gut too now.


----------



## Perverted King (Jun 2, 2009)

Both US and IC Titles will be defended at Extreme Rules. When was the last time both titles were actually defended in one PPV?


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 2, 2009)

RAW was decent last night. Although I'm torn between who i want as champion more, dull as fuck Orton or Pimptista?


----------



## Rivayir (Jun 2, 2009)

Apart from the Vickie/Santino shitfest Raw was okay this week.

I liked Santino better when he was a heel. Now he is getting humiliated once a week on top of showcasing his new corny Cena-like promos. His defeats as a heel were at least entertaining and somewhat funny. It's sad to see that Regal and Hardy get dragged into this nonsense, but at least there is a fatal 4 way match now at Extreme Rules for the US Championship, where both are involved.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 2, 2009)

Perverted King said:


> Both US and IC Titles will be defended at Extreme Rules. When was the last time both titles were actually defended in one PPV?



Dunno. Is the IC strap on the line at Extreme Rules?

And who is Edge working? I haven't seen SD! in ages.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 2, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> And who is Edge working? I haven't seen SD! in ages.



Jeff Hardy.

And shame on you for not watching the true A-show Smackdown and awesomeness that is Chris Jericho. 

RAW is still Shit.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 2, 2009)

The Juice Man said:


> Jeff Hardy.
> 
> And shame on you for not watching the true A-show Smackdown and awesomeness that is Chris Jericho.
> 
> RAW is still Shit.



Too bad I work most Friday nights

ANd how could I forget they were having a ladder match. TLC woulda been better.


----------



## konohakartel (Jun 2, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Moral of this story is that Show is a fat man. But didn't Cena make Vis/Big Daddy V tag to it once?



Big Daddy V isnt 7 feet tall


----------



## Broleta (Jun 2, 2009)

The whole Cena/Show thing is *fucking terrible*. Cena made Kahli tap out to the STF at Judgement Day 2007. It makes no sense for them to build a fued around this shit.


----------



## Perverted King (Jun 2, 2009)

Especially since Khali is taller than Big Show. And Khali isn't a slim giant like Gonzales was.

Christian/Kidd tonight on ECW should be good.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 2, 2009)

konohakartel said:


> Big Daddy V isnt 7 feet tall



Not the point I was making.

He made someone wider(Big Daddy V) tap to it

He made someone taller with longer limbs tap to it(Khali)

So why can't he get Show in it?

THAT's the point I was making


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 2, 2009)

It's a case of Show's limbs not being long enough to let Cena hook it in a way to let him reach Show's neck. Really though, it's a nice piece of old school booking that they're actually doing right for once and they've managed to incorporate Miz into the feud a bit and it's getting him more over, so where's the bad in it?


----------



## Hellion (Jun 2, 2009)

I like ECW's graphics for matches.  Also can't wait for Kidd to turn on Dumb Hog Smith


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 2, 2009)

I feel this is the end of Mark Henry using a hall of famer to carry his bags. But damnit I want Bourne and Kidd to have a legit feud, they could put on some serious matches.

On another note recently, on the wwe universe forums, I saw pure stupidity. Some marks whining about Edge using the sharpshooter, apparently they didn't get the memo that Edge trained at the dungeon, like a majority of the greats in wrestling.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 2, 2009)

Well, the Sharpshooter didn't originate from the Dungeon, so it kinda doesn't matter who uses it...

Hell, the rumor is that Konnan was the one who taught Bret how to do it and Sting was actually using it before him.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 2, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Well, the Sharpshooter didn't originate from the Dungeon, so it kinda doesn't matter who uses it...
> 
> Hell, the rumor is that Konnan was the one who taught Bret how to do it and Sting was actually using it befoe him.



I've always wondered how true that it.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 2, 2009)

Good point. I find it a bit meh when people whine about someone ripping off someone's move. The way I see it wrestling moves are public domain, just like music on limewire.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 3, 2009)

Edge trained in the dungeon? Never hear his name mentioned as a graduate.

Edge's other finisher Education? Fucking hell with the Edgeified names... anyways it was basically a sharpshooter anyway. Probably easier just to do it that way. Hell, I'd rather Edge incorporate it into his movesets as opposed to the Clique paying tribute to Benoit during all their matches.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 3, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> It's a case of Show's limbs not being long enough to let Cena hook it in a way to let him reach Show's neck. Really though, it's a nice piece of old school booking that they're actually doing right for once and they've managed to incorporate Miz into the feud a bit and it's getting him more over, so where's the bad in it?



Yeah, i never get tired of Cena vs Show nowadays since its usually old skool booking whenever they're in the ring. I love watching them compete usually because it feels like this eras Hogan/Andre.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 3, 2009)

Plus everytime Cena puts him in the FU, the WWE Universe loses its mind!


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 3, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Plus everytime Cena puts him in the FU, the WWE Universe loses its mind!



I thought they changed it to the "Attitude Adjustment" or something like that.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 3, 2009)

Our lawyers have advised us not to refer to it as the Attitude adjustment, because that name is fail.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 3, 2009)

That's true.


----------



## SilverCross (Jun 3, 2009)

eh, Bret learned the sharpshooter while in japan, some one here taught it to him for a match.

Sting may have had it all ready, I've never actually found any proof showing who used it first, Bret made it famous tho.

The only guy I was ever bothered by using it was the Rock, and that was only due to how badly he usually applied it....(no offense to him)


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 3, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Our lawyers have advised us not to refer to it as the Attitude adjustment, because that name is fail.



Cena still has the FIVE KNUCKLE SHUFFLE right.


----------



## Perverted King (Jun 3, 2009)

Is Tyson Kidd awesome or what? Good main event on ECW last night. The crowd was into it which is rare these days.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 3, 2009)

SilverCross said:


> eh, Bret learned the sharpshooter while in japan, some one here taught it to him for a match.


Contradictory, no?



> Sting may have had it all ready, I've never actually found any proof showing who used it first, Bret made it famous tho.


I'm pretty sure Sting was using it a good 2 years before Bret's singles push started which was when he started using it.



> Is Tyson Kidd awesome or what? Good main event on ECW last night. The crowd was into it which is rare these days.


Southern crowds are always good.


----------



## konohakartel (Jun 3, 2009)

i still say NYC crowds are the best though.. You never know whats gonna happen in a NYC show. The best Royal Rumble crowd reaction was in NYC when it came down to HHH and Cena....thank god i was there for that 1


----------



## SilverCross (Jun 3, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Contradictory, no?
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure Sting was using it a good 2 years before Bret's singles push started which was when he started using it.



typo at 4 in the morning, it was taught to him in japan.

sting probably did use it first, i simply dont remember him using it earlier in this career.

bigger point tho, hart made it famous.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 3, 2009)

What exactly would you call famous because Sting was using the Scorpian Death Lock on Cable TV for a while. WCW scored shitty ratings, but Sting was still the top star on the show. Bret Hart didn't have the Sharp Shooter in his arsenal in till post tag team competition.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 3, 2009)

Perverted King said:


> Is Tyson Kidd awesome or what? Good main event on ECW last night. The crowd was into it which is rare these days.



Yeah I'm glad they gave him the match as I was afraid the Hart Dynasty was just a tool for DH Smith. Then again they also probably didn't want him to lose to CC yet.

Kozlov needs to go. ECW only has room for 1 monster heel. And isn't Ezerkiel waiting too. UGH~!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm surprised people watch ECW.

It's a pathetic shell or what it used to be. But it's expected, given that it's 1) under WWE and 2) WWE gearing towards kids nowadays.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 4, 2009)

its not supposed to be based off the original ecw. it was at first but once heyman left that pretty much went out the window. Ever since 2007 ECW has been whatever Vince wanted it to be.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 4, 2009)

After Evan Bourne debuted and ECW escaped their Dark Ages (the Morrison/Punk era) it has been the best booked show for quite some time. SD! and Superstars have been giving it some competition to that title lately.

People can't still be hung up on the name these days, right? Sure there's no "DRAWS(~!)" or anything, but it usually delivers in the wrestling department and gives guys a chance to showcase themselves. They usually have at least 1 15-20 minute match each week. It's not like they still pretend there's anything extreme about it.

My only gripe is they seem to only have one feud at a time on the show with the remainder being exhibition matches. Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 4, 2009)

Its kinda good, not a bunch of feuds going on like raw has with their jumble of lameness. But I have one thing to say, they better book Tommy to win on sunday. They need him, whenever he comes out the people basically go nuts, he IS the heart and soul of that brand.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 4, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Its kinda good, not a bunch of feuds going on like raw has with their jumble of lameness. But I have one thing to say, they better book Tommy to win on sunday. They need him, whenever he comes out the people basically go nuts, he IS the heart and soul of that brand.



If he wins I'll rage. I dont give a darn how epic your pop is or what you did in '97 you should NOT be allowed to go from jobber World Champ(while going over the brands top two guys) in a month.


----------



## Rivayir (Jun 4, 2009)

Perverted King said:


> Is Tyson Kidd awesome or what? Good main event on ECW last night. The crowd was into it which is rare these days.



I was posetively surprised about him, even though his screaming while applying submission holds on his opponents is annoying.

I am looking forward to the ECW title match at Extreme Rules. To be honest, it's the best main Championship title feud atm.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 4, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> If he wins I'll rage. I dont give a darn how epic your pop is or what you did in '97 you should NOT be allowed to go from jobber World Champ(while going over the brands top two guys) in a month.



But what if, after winning it, he vacates the title, and a tournament is held involving several of the ECW superstars. I like the idea of a tournament for the next champion because I'm tired of that dork Jack Swagger going for the title still. And the sole reason for the guy vacating the title would be, him replacing Tiffany as GM. Lets face it people only like the bimbo cause she's pretty.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 4, 2009)

Chris Masters is returning.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 4, 2009)

Same gimmick or new?


----------



## konohakartel (Jun 4, 2009)

Did he learn how to fake William Regals signature?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 4, 2009)

3 months from now Masters will be leaving


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 4, 2009)

Which roster will he be on? Im gonna bet on the over crowded raw roster.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 4, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> But what if, after winning it, he vacates the title, and a tournament is held involving several of the ECW superstars. I like the idea of a tournament for the next champion because I'm tired of that dork Jack Swagger going for the title still. And the sole reason for the guy vacating the title would be, him replacing Tiffany as GM. Lets face it people only like the bimbo cause she's pretty.


I guess so, but it still irks me.


RadishMan said:


> Chris Masters is returning.



Eh.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 4, 2009)

I just want to see some fresh blood in the ecw championship scene, maybe get Paul Burchill, Kidd, and Bourne in there. These guys need a chance.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 5, 2009)

ECW needs more stars. It has the smallest cast, compared to Smackdown! and an over-abundant RAW.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 5, 2009)

They got a good cast, considering they only got an hour each week, anymore would result in raw under usage.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 5, 2009)

I hope Masters ends up like Tomko, vast improvement after his overseas tours.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 5, 2009)

Dreamer used to be quite athletic. Im watching the famous singapore cane match.


----------



## Perverted King (Jun 5, 2009)

Masters is back! There is a God!


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 5, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> I hope Masters ends up like Tomko, vast improvement after his overseas tours.



I'm pretty sure Chris Masters just focus's on body building and personal training, I don't think he's ever been to Japan or any part of Mexico except for Cancun.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 5, 2009)

That's what I heard too.


----------



## konohakartel (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow great ME tonight. Rey needs to keep using those lucha moves.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 6, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> 3 months from now Masters will be leaving



In other words, he'll recieve the D lO Brown treatment.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 6, 2009)

konohakartel said:


> Wow great ME tonight. Rey needs to keep using those lucha moves.



As much as I try, I just cant see Rey as a credible main eventer. I mean, I just can't do it. Today had to be the first time I sat down watch an whole episode of SD. I usually just dvr em, and skim through the episode to see what interests me, and keep tabs on what going on. SD just plain sucks, imo.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 6, 2009)

First time I've heard that since the draft.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 6, 2009)

I kinda lost interest when they decided to do another predictable Ziggler Khali match. I just feel Khali is kinda blah anymore, he has to go, because he is pointless.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 6, 2009)

Khali long worn out his appeal or gimmick.


----------



## Perverted King (Jun 6, 2009)

Once again Smackdown delivers.

Shelton and Morrison are not in a feud. Shelton is Morrison's official slut.


----------



## Rivayir (Jun 6, 2009)

John Morrison is officially the Triple H of the midcard and I don't mind it at all.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 6, 2009)

Unless it turns out that Khali is two indian guys standing on top of each other I don't see him leaving yet.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 6, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Khali long worn out his appeal or gimmick.





JarethDallis said:


> I kinda lost interest when they decided to do another predictable Ziggler Khali match. I just feel Khali is kinda blah anymore, he has to go, because he is pointless.



Clearly you tw are not Indian, and as such, you are not the target audience of Khali. So your opinions are null in void


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 6, 2009)

India sucks. 

Well until my Mail Order Indian Bride comes through. Then Khali can run wild ALL DAY.*

*On Raw.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 6, 2009)

I wouldn't mind a giant feud between Khali and Big Show.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 6, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I wouldn't mind a giant feud between Khali and Big Show.



Tried that.

Sucked pretty hard.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 7, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Word is out that Ziggler is gonna feud with Taker. Too soon if ya ask me.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 7, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Word is out that Ziggler is gonna feud with Taker. Too soon if ya ask me.



Wait what? Seriously?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 7, 2009)

Yep. Way to go creative misuse your cocky heel, at least have him feud with someone in the same league.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 7, 2009)

REALLY?

Ah, crap.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 7, 2009)

So you guys would rather he feud with Edge?

And don't say Youmanga either. That's just silly.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 7, 2009)

It's about that time, gentlemen :ho

Wants to see the Ladder Match and the ECW Championshiop the most out of all of them.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 7, 2009)

Actually someone like R Truth would be better for him.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 7, 2009)

Batista wins the belt? Fuck that shit.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 7, 2009)

What a quick match


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 7, 2009)

So we can kinda wager that edge is gonna have one of his long reigns being ended tonight since he never gets to hold a title for long.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 7, 2009)

He got him to tap


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 7, 2009)

The Superman legacy continues!


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 7, 2009)

I hope Cena doesn't leave us for New Krypton.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 7, 2009)

And Hardy gets the title


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 7, 2009)

And it seems like Edge will hopefully return to being a rated r superstar, not this rated pg superstar that we have to listen to whine.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 7, 2009)

Didn't expect Punk to come out thar and taek the win


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 7, 2009)

I kinda figured given the staggering odds.


----------



## Legend (Jun 7, 2009)

I smell a Punk V Hardy feud coming.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 7, 2009)

Legend said:


> I smell a Punk V Hardy feud coming.


 
I smell a ladder match in the making


----------



## ItzDestiny (Jun 7, 2009)

Punk V Hardy V Edge

Could be quite good


----------



## Legend (Jun 7, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I smell a ladder match in the making


I smell TLC.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 7, 2009)

Now that Jericho is intercontinental champ, I demand the Morrison Vs. Jericho feud that got swept aside!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 7, 2009)

ItzDestiny said:


> Punk V Hardy V Edge
> 
> Could be quite good


 
Eh, leave out Edge, but could be good 



Legend said:


> I smell TLC.


 


The Dudleys need to come back to the WWE


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 7, 2009)

Punk vs. Edge. vs. Hardy Triple Threat coming up, most likely.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 7, 2009)

Because lord knows the rated pg superstar will demand a rematch.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 7, 2009)

I am so happy that the E treated Dreamer with the respect that he deserved


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 7, 2009)

This PPV worth watching? I didn't watch it tonight.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 7, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Now that Jericho is intercontinental champ, I demand the Morrison Vs. Jericho feud that got swept aside!



If ya ask me, Morrison is the best thing going on SD. However, his mic skills suck. They need work...really.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Because lord knows the rated pg superstar will demand a rematch.



Money in the Bank feud, of course.

"I WON, DUE TO MONEY IN THE BANK!"

"OH YEAH, WELL I WON TOO! AND I"M BETTER THAN YOU!"



Hellion said:


> I am so happy that the E treated Dreamer with the respect that he deserved



He's the ONLY ECW original left.

I also imagine that his former workers from the original ECW thinks that Dreamer sold out.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 8, 2009)

Batista....Injured!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh I imagine they will call him a sell out. At least he didn't jump ship like the rest.

And yes, Morrison needs mic work, I blame them letting Miz do all the talking during the days of MnM2.

Edit: Talk about short reigns as a champion. Jeff just won the title, then Punk cashed in the MITB on him. Guess that means Punk is headed for a heel turn. Which would be delightful, since if Morrison is gonna head for main event, it should be natural that Punk be the antagonist this time around.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 8, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> This PPV worth watching? I didn't watch it tonight.


Rey/Jericho and Cena/Show were good, the 4-way didn't get enough time to mean anything, the ECW Title match was just kinda there(though it had a nice moment at the end), Orton/Batista ended literally out of nowhere, Santina/Vickie was about as bad as expected with Chavo being thrown in for a failed attempt at lulz, Punk/Umaga was okay but short, and Edge/Hardy was pretty much a case of Same Ol' Shit with a funky new way to keep an opponent from interrupting you climbing to get the title.

Card had some potential, but it dropped the ball on a lot of it.


I really hate the "sellout" BS when it comes to pro wrestlers. It's like the workers should feel that it's an honor to make peanuts while mutilating your body in bad rings in front of 30 people in a fucking high school gym and hoping that the promoter doesn't fuck you up the ass when it comes time to get paid. Hell, I'd take a check from Vince or Dixie since they'd more than likely pay better for one night than I'd probably make in 6 months of indy shows. 

Sorry if I'm a lil pissed, but some dumb ass kids at Hooters royally pissed me off tonight whining about how they wanted to watch the fucking NBA Finals and one of the lil assholes actually got up to change the channel without asking anyone before some of us watching the show told him to sit the fuck down and leave the TV alone.

Fucking assholes...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 8, 2009)

Orton/Batista was too quick


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 8, 2009)

Ouch. Kids need to learn to respect people, when it comes to PPV's. If they wanted to see the NBA finals they shoulda stayed home.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jun 8, 2009)

Apparently the Orton/Batista match was short due to Batista's bicep injury. That and you can't be a credible heel in the WWE unless you're over 300 pounds - and even then not really ie Big Show.

Hopefully this means we get a vacated title or something because fuck me if I'm enduring another Batista reign. And then...MVP comes out of nowhere to win the title? Please?

Then again we may end up with a vacated ECW title too, so...

Also I like how at Backlash they had the three brand titles change hands on the same show for the first time, and then they go ahead and do it again six weeks later


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 8, 2009)

I figured out the beauty of edge losing to Jeff, the ultimate opportunist might of thrown the match knowing Punk would of cashed in on him at his weakest.


----------



## Rivayir (Jun 8, 2009)

lolpunk loltitlechanges lolwwe


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 8, 2009)

I suggest we ask Vince to drop this santina vickie feud, and put the miss wrestlemania crown on an actual diva, I don't care if they put it on the SheTrips.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 8, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Actually someone like R Truth would be better for him.


No. Only person R-Truth should be feuding with is some jobber working out a high school gym


RadishMan said:


> I hope Cena doesn't leave us for New Krypton.





JarethDallis said:


> Now that Jericho is intercontinental champ, I demand the Morrison Vs. Jericho feud that got swept aside!


Didn't get swept aside. The little promo was a turn promo for Morrison and nothing more. I hope they don't feud though.


Comic Book Guy said:


> He's the ONLY ECW original left.
> 
> I also imagine that his former workers from the original ECW thinks that Dreamer sold out.


Don't see how, seeing as all the ECW mainstay's have been in the E, a good bit of which were after ECW died. Sabu, RVD, Sandman, Dudleys, Rhyno, Raven, Tajiri, Balls, Lance Storm, Justin Credible, the list goes on.

Only reason they'd call him a sellout is because he was the only one who could hang on to a well paying job(well, people like RVD are unique cases, but you know what I mean)



JarethDallis said:


> And yes, Morrison needs mic work, I blame them letting Miz do all the talking during the days of MnM2.
> .


 Well, you always lead with your strong hand



Rated R Superstar said:


> Batista....Injured!



MIIIIIISSSSTEEEEEEEEEER.......BATISTA?














BATISTA!!!!!!!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 8, 2009)

*snerk*HAHAHAHAHA too rich. He is more injury prone than Kennedy is.

I think Jeff just had a shorter title reign than Dreamer when he initially won the ecw title way back when. TWO EFFIN MINUTES!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 8, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> *snerk*HAHAHAHAHA too rich. He is more injury prone than Kennedy is.
> 
> I think Jeff just had a shorter title reign than Dreamer when he initially won the ecw title way back when. TWO EFFIN MINUTES!



Jericho's first reign was shorter. 

Oh wait, that never happened.....DAMN YOU TERRA RYZING!!!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 8, 2009)

Let's hope we get a heel punk. I know Vince only sees the money from Face Cena, but Heel Punk works just as good.

Now lets hope they use the results of extreme rules as a means to move onto new things. No more Cena and Show, if there is a god there wont be anymore.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Jun 8, 2009)

On a different note; Just re watch Wrestlemania 25 (it had so much potential to be one of the best =[) but yeah taker vs HBK still get chills on my back


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

THEY WERE THE WHOLE FUCKING WRESTLEMANIA 25.


----------



## Broleta (Jun 8, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> THEY WERE THE WHOLE FUCKING WRESTLEMANIA 25.



Exactly, everything else was a total throwaway in my view. Taker/HBK however, will be remembered as one of the greatest WM matches ever.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 8, 2009)

I just Watched the Matches on youku


PUNK! :WOW :WOW :WOW :WOW :WOW :WOW


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 8, 2009)

Gotta admit, after watching the Fatal 4 way(which memo to the E, there is nothing extreme about a base four way match) that Kofi is the shit. Match was doomed to fail after the MVP botch, but he got the crowd hooked again like it was nothing.

That being said, he still needs a new finisher.....Bakatare Sliding Kick anyone?


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 8, 2009)

Punk is champ again so which type of champ will he be.  The bitch champ like last time where he would get completely beaten and sneak a GTS.  Or as I hope him going back to his Heel days with the "I'm straight Edge therefore better than you".  Especially on Jeff considering his History (perhaps Punk was the guy Matt was talking about in his cryptic bloggs few weeks back).

Also if anything Punk should have cashed in on Kenn  oh sorry i meant Batista.  Seriously he gets injured as much as Kennedy did.  Botched enough moves. Is older than Triple H and worse on the Mic.  How come this guy has not had the future endeavours yet.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 8, 2009)

Macho Man DVD


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 8, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Gotta admit, after watching the Fatal 4 way(which memo to the E, there is nothing extreme about a base four way match) that Kofi is the shit. Match was doomed to fail after the MVP botch, but he got the crowd hooked again like it was nothing.
> 
> That being said, he still needs a new finisher.....Bakatare Sliding Kick anyone?


 You  would recommend that wouldn't u 

Kofi is all that and a bag of chips i hope he can some how find him self to the Main event some day



Nemesis said:


> Also if anything Punk should have cashed in on Kenn  oh sorry i meant Batista.  Seriously he gets injured as much as Kennedy did.  Botched enough moves. Is older than Triple H and worse on the Mic.  How come this guy has not had the future endeavours yet.



Because when he is motivated Batista can put on a Amazing match, any way any thing is better then Orton as champ


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 8, 2009)

Plus Batista = Over. No matter how hard that is for me to say, it's true.

And if the ol SLiding Kick doesn,t float your boat, he could always work the Doi 555 into his arsenal


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 8, 2009)

I swear Boretista is made of fucking glass. This is almost poetic justice after Jericho dropping the world title to him for a week because Bootista was crying about "not being used properly".

Hardy getting Punked. Awesome. 

Hopefully I will have my beloved Heel Punk soon.

Jericho 9x IC champ  
But he should be fueding for the World Title.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 8, 2009)

Umaga released.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 8, 2009)

The Juice Man said:


> I swear Boretista is made of fucking glass. This is almost poetic justice after Jericho dropping the world title to him for a week because Bootista was crying about "not being used properly".
> 
> Hardy getting Punked. Awesome.
> 
> ...



Gimme the source of your avatar plz

I assume it came from a bigger pic

Radish you better be fucking kidding


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 8, 2009)

The Official Homosexuality Thread #2

His profile is still there and I don't see it on the news sites yet though. Either it's true or Joey is making with the lulz.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 8, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Link removed
> 
> His profile is still there and I don't see it on the news sites yet though. Either it's true or Joey is making with the lulz.



If they release him I'll be soooooooo pissed. Guy has a good gimmick, he's a damn good worker when he's not squashing folks, and yes he's injury prone, he's actually healthy now. 

Yet Kozlov has a job


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 8, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Gimme the source of your avatar plz



This is a stolen avatar from a wrestling forum.

I can't remember which one.


----------



## konohakartel (Jun 8, 2009)

The big guy that can actually move around the ring gets released?? FFS


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 8, 2009)

I gotta rag on Show for completely failing during that STFU last night.

The point is to lose because Cena has your caught in the rope.

What do you do two seconds later?

*slips foot from rope*


----------



## Broleta (Jun 8, 2009)

Here's hoping that Umaga will be in the Nation of Violence soon


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 8, 2009)

Broleta said:


> Here's hoping that Umaga will be in the Nation of Violence soon



Manu too if that happens i might actually watch that shit


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 8, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Manu too if that happens i might actually watch that shit



I liked Manu. I don't see why the didn't just demote him instead of firing him

His moonsaults


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 8, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I liked Manu. I don't see why the didn't just demote him instead of firing him
> 
> His moonsaults



Cause Orton Didn't Like him 

for the first time in months iam Excited For raw....and its only because i wana see if they vacant the title or not


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 8, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Cause Orton Didn't Like him
> 
> for the first time in months iam Excited For raw....and its only because i wana see if they vacant the title or not



Orton dislikes most of the roster from what I've heard.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 8, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Orton dislikes most of the roster from what I've heard.



Not every one, he is surprisingly friends with Umaga [lot of good that did him], and Cena and others


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 8, 2009)

Eh, haven't seen many good champion reigns so far, World Championshop/WWE wise for the past few years. Same people get the belt, outside of people new to it that don't even hold the title for that long, like Jeff Hardy or CM Punk.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

He's not that good.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 8, 2009)

Orton is one of those bitch champions, like Edge. Can't win the title without someone interfering in the match to save their skin, not that it's a problem, but it's only a problem when it gets repetitive in of itself. 

That, or imputting stipulations in matches so that it goes in their favor instead of having a match to where it would go either way. One of the best matches I've seen this year PPVwise would have to be the Money in The Bank Match from WM25. Then again, I'm a fan of ladder matches and watching people get fucked up in the ring.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 8, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Eh, haven't seen many good champion reigns so far, World Championshop/WWE wise for the past few years. Same people get the belt.



I agree 100%.

Look at current champions for the past 4-5 years.
Edge, HHH, Batista, Orton, Cena

Same old shit.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 8, 2009)

Best reigns I've seen from Triple H were from when he was a major heel before he goes face. More so back before Stone Cold retired and was still wrestling before just making special appearances here and there more so at major PPVs.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 8, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Not every one, he is surprisingly friends with Umaga [lot of good that did him], and Cena and others



He coulda used that to help him and his cousin keep they jobs.

"I'M GONNA GIT U!!!"

ANd please folks, stop complaining. If you expect new people to always get the belts or if your sick and tired of the same old champions, then go watch something else. Dunno what you expected, but this is pro-wrestling and this is how it works.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 8, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Eh, haven't seen many good champion reigns so far, World Championshop/WWE wise for the past few years. Same people get the belt, outside of people new to it that don't even hold the title for that long, like Jeff Hardy or CM Punk.



U know Punk didn't have THAT bad of a title run, Better then Orton,Edge,Jeffs, Jericho's First title run

Its the Second run that matters


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 8, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> U know Punk didn't have THAT bad of a title run, Better then Orton,Edge,Jeffs, Jericho's First title run
> 
> Its the Second run that matters


 
Actually, he should have had chances at the title more than just one time, other than having to win it with the Money in The Bank and taking it while the champ is weak when you can win it in a match and make it interesting. 

Besides Punk and Jeff, the others have held the title too many times in such a short amount of time, that and/or they aren't good at keeping up interesting rivalries.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 8, 2009)

The Juice Man said:


> I agree 100%.
> 
> Look at current champions for the past 4-5 years.
> Edge, HHH, Batista, Orton, Cena
> ...


You realize you can do that with pretty much every era, right?

EDIT: 


> ANd please folks, stop complaining. If you expect new people to always get the belts or if your sick and tired of the same old champions, then go watch something else. Dunno what you expected, but this is pro-wrestling and this is how it works.


Dammit, I wish I could rep you for this.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 8, 2009)

I love me some Lilian, but she fucks up alot. Did she call Kofi the Intercontinental Champion?

EDIT: I love me some William Regal.....and because we share a first name(stage name in his case)


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 8, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> ANd please folks, stop complaining. If you expect new people to always get the belts or if your sick and tired of the same old champions, then go watch something else. *Dunno what you expected, but this is pro-wrestling and this is how it works*.


 
And that's where it seems to fail, outside of a few good matches, like the Kingston/MVP match from last week. Most interesting match of the entire show 

Not sick and tired of it to where I'm not going to watch it anymore, but it does get repetitive, and needs something new into the mix, even if we do have the same former champions retaining the title(s).


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 8, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> You realize you can do that with pretty much every era, right?



I know that. Back in the day winning the World Title MEANT something, especially for the first time. Now they just hotshot in on whoever like it's a midcard belt.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 8, 2009)

More of this, and I'll be quite contempt :]


----------



## Sarun (Jun 8, 2009)

Juice, where did u get the sig?


Is it me or title have been changing too frequently nowadays?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 8, 2009)

I love Miz's berserker rage


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 8, 2009)

sarun uchiha said:


> Juice, where did u get the sig?
> Is it me or title have been changing too frequently nowadays?



The same forum that I stole my current avatar. Didn't bookmark it. I'm a fucking idiot 

I agree that the title changes too frequently and winning WWE/World titles doesn't mean anything these days.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 8, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I love Miz's berserker rage


 
YOU WANT SOME OF THIS? 

YOU JUST SEALED YOUR FATE


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 8, 2009)

The Miz is Awsome


that is all


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 8, 2009)

The Juice Man said:


> The same forum that I stole my current avatar. Didn't bookmark it. I'm a fucking idiot
> 
> I agree that the title changes too frequently and winning WWE/World titles doesn't mean anything these days.



It's like what happened with the WCW title in that company's dying days.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 8, 2009)

Dig it SUCKA


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 8, 2009)

I can't believe its the same old shit with Show and Cena.

And...WTF!? WHY RELEASE UMAGA!? He did an awesome Samoan Drop! I never seen it executed so awesomely. THATS HOW IT SHOULD BE DONE!


----------



## Sarun (Jun 8, 2009)

Vickie's getting heavy crowd reaction.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 8, 2009)

You should know how it goes down each Monday after a PPV

Cena Wins
John Cena fights The Miz
Big Show shows up
Beats up Cena
Miz tries to become badass
/fails, and then skedaddles


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 8, 2009)

FINALLY!! EDGE IS BACK TO BEING THE ASSHOLE WE LOVE!


----------



## Sarun (Jun 8, 2009)

Now Edge is onto the stage.

Edit: Vickie's scream.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 8, 2009)

But he's being good at it 

She sounds like a baby wanting its pacy


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 8, 2009)

I wasn't expecting that, maybe there is hope for raw!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 8, 2009)

When Stone Cold becomes the GM, only then will there be hope


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jun 8, 2009)

I love Edgepek. See ya Vickie


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 8, 2009)

WTF?

Good tag teams competeing for tag team gold on MY RAW?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 8, 2009)

Priceless is the Gayest Tag team ever, Gayer then Billy and Chuck, Gayer then Too Much


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 8, 2009)

I know. Im as shocked as you are. Maybe they will also do us one better and get the titles of the boring brothers.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 8, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> WTF?
> 
> Good tag teams competeing for tag team gold on MY RAW?



Priceless is in the match so u don't have to worry about it being good


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 8, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I know. Im as shocked as you are. Maybe they will also do us one better and get the titles of the boring brothers.



U must be Trolling


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 8, 2009)

Im not a fan of Carlito and Primo. I find them lacking in any charisma, and they both seem like clones of each other, maybe if Primo didn't use the same exact moves as his brother I could get into them. And maybe if Carlito didn't sound like he grew up in suburbia and is faking his accent that might help too.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 8, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Priceless is the Gayest Tag team ever, Gayer then Billy and Chuck, Gayer then Too Much


 
And I laughed 

I ager


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 8, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Priceless is the Gayest Tag team ever, Gayer then Billy and Chuck, Gayer then Too Much



Gayer then Gay Gayerson?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 8, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Im not a fan of Carlito and Primo. I find them lacking in any charisma, and they both seem like clones of each other, maybe if Primo didn't use the same exact moves as his brother I could get into them. And maybe if Carlito didn't sound like he grew up in suburbia and is faking his accent that might help too.



Oh yeah and Priceless is brimming with Charisma and are so unique

At least the Colons do some Good things in the ring and Can actually wrestle


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 8, 2009)

Mean Street Posse should come back to kick these bitches into shape


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 8, 2009)

Well I would of preferred if Miz and Morrison unified the titles, but Priceless has a future.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 8, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Priceless is the Gayest Tag team ever, Gayer then Billy and Chuck, Gayer then Too Much



I know if you keep up this propaganda we're gonna have our own Red Lantern Civil War up in this bitch.

Cody....yeah. But Ted is the son of The Million Dollar Man Ted Dibiase, meaning by default he wins harder than both Colons along with their cousin Orlando and there papi Carlos


----------



## Sarun (Jun 8, 2009)

Next is Night of Champions, I suppose. So, maybe Punk vs Edge vs Jeff. I think Punk will retain.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 8, 2009)

i cant take much more of orton's shit, iam about to just give up on raw


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 8, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> i cant take much more of orton's shit, iam about to just give up on raw



I gave up on this show since Jericho left.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 8, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I know if you keep up this propaganda we're gonna have our own Red Lantern Civil War up in this bitch.
> 
> Cody....yeah. But Ted is the son of The Million Dollar Man Ted Dibiase, meaning by default he wins harder than both Colons along with their cousin Orlando and there papi Carlos



Just be cause Dibiase's dad  was good doesn't mean hes worth a shit




> Well I would of preferred if Miz and Morrison unified the titles, but Priceless has a future.


 Not really, Ted maybe, But Cody wont ever  get  over  ill bet money on it,  Carlito Should be in the Main event already


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 8, 2009)

OHOHOHOH FUCKING HO


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 8, 2009)

Heheh some one should put a yellow Ring on HHH look how he inspires Fear


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 8, 2009)

HO HO FUCKING HO


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jun 8, 2009)

Yes Triple Hpek.  Randy needed this beat down.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 8, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Just be cause Dibiase's dad  was good doesn't mean hes worth a shit
> 
> 
> Not really, Ted maybe, But Cody wont ever  get  over  ill bet money on it,  Carlito Should be in the Main event already


I stand by my comments. Carlito would be in the Main Event if he weren't such a fucking stereotype



Zen-aku said:


> Heheh some one should put a yellow Ring on HHH look how he inspires Fear



Don't let Sylar hear you say that.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jun 8, 2009)

LOL. Randy so deserves this beat down. Bravo Triple H.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 8, 2009)

T7 Bateman said:


> Yes Triple Hpek. Randy needed this beat down.


 
I'm in a wankish mood tonight 

PEDIGREE


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 8, 2009)

I love Trips can go from people applading his injury to just two months(I think) later giving themselves self bukkakes in his presence


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 8, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I love Trips can go from people applading his injury to just two months(I think) later giving themselves self bukkakes in his presence


 


^ This


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jun 8, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I love Trips can go from people applading his injury to just two months(I think) later giving themselves self bukkakes in his presence



Simple answer is He is the Game. I love to hate him, but he put on a show for me today.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 8, 2009)

I ususaly hate HHH but Orton has been so godanm boring its hurt my brain so seeing him get his ass kicked got me Marking


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 8, 2009)

Orton is so fail cause he doesn't have that heel tendency to not give a damn.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 8, 2009)

The Juice Man said:


> I know that. Back in the day winning the World Title MEANT something, especially for the first time. Now they just hotshot in on whoever like it's a midcard belt.


This isn't the Attitude Era. 

Only Edge, Jeff, Jericho, Punk, and Batista have had really short reigns with both Jericho, Edge, and Batista having been former champions beforehand. The 'E hasn't been playing hot potato with any of the belts for any real length of time, so I don't see where the bitching is coming from.

EDIT:


> I love Trips can go from people applading his injury to just two months(I think) later giving themselves self bukkakes in his presence


Fuck that, I hate that bitch almost as much as I hate the BaldAss Bitch, Shawn Michaels. And to think I was actually enjoying RAW without either of them in-sight.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 8, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> This isn't the Attitude Era.
> 
> Only Edge, Jeff, Jericho, Punk, and Batista have had really short reigns with both Jericho, Edge, and Batista having been former champions beforehand. The 'E hasn't been playing hot potato with any of the belts for any real length of time, so I don't see where the bitching is coming from.



An its not like the Attitude Era was better. At least now it's not Rock drops belt to Austin who drops belt back to Rock who drops belt to Triple H, with A Taker reign tossed in for lulz.

Way I remember it anyway.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 8, 2009)

We need to have less predictability to the title reigns. ECW you can predict like edge's reign ending. Two defenses then they drop it to the next champion.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 8, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> An its not like the Attitude Era was better. At least now it's not Rock drops belt to Austin who drops belt back to Rock who drops belt to Triple H, with A Taker reign tossed in for lulz.
> 
> Way I remember it anyway.



Close but it was more like Austin holds for ever till he gets injured then the Rock keeps it Warm for him bay swaps with HHH or Mankind


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 8, 2009)

The nose is back?

The streak continues.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 8, 2009)

SUCK IT ORTON! SUCK IT LONG AND HARD!


oh wait.....that's what legacy is for.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 8, 2009)

So Umaga was released because he said "Nobody wants CM Punk as champion"


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 8, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Close but it was more like Austin holds for ever till he gets injured then the Rock keeps it Warm for him bay swaps with HHH or Mankind


Austin only had one long title reign and it was after the Attitude Era ended.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 8, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Austin only had one long title reign and it was after the Attitude Era ended.



how could he have a title reign after he retired?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 9, 2009)

The Attitude Era ended at WM 17.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 9, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> The Attitude Era ended at WM 17.



No it ended at 19


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 9, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> No it ended at 19



Naw, Shadow's right. All the Attitude ideals and such ended roughly around Mania 17. Era was good and dead at 19(which is why Rock-Austin had such a nostalgic aura around it)


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 9, 2009)

Depending on if you want to go with Wiki 



> The end of the Attitude Era
> The Attitude Era is considered to have ended after WrestleMania X-Seven following a slow decline in ratings.[5] Despite this, the WWF kept most of their audience in this transitional period, fueled with a combination of new factors leading to a fresh product. For one, Chris Kreski took over head writer duties after Vince Russo left for WCW. Kreski was admired by many for heading a creative process that had well-planned storylines.
> 
> Some of the more remembered angles from this time were Triple H vs. Cactus Jack feuding over the WWF Title, the Triple H/Kurt Angle/Stephanie McMahon love triangle, and the TLC feud between the Hardy Boyz, Edge and Christian, and the Dudley Boyz. At the same time, injuries to Steve Austin and the Undertaker allowed WWF to focus on new stars such as Eddie Guerrero, Chris Benoit, Chris Jericho, Kurt Angle, The Dudley Boyz, The Hardy Boyz, Rikishi, and Edge and Christian.
> ...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 9, 2009)

Now that the when did it end bull shit is finished. Who will be the new Raw GM? I suggest Flair.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 9, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Now that the when did it end bull shit is finished. Who will be the new Raw GM? I suggest Flair.



Flair isn't under exclusive contract.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 9, 2009)

We need someone who can be the boss with out being annoying and shrill. Any suggestions?


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 9, 2009)

I always felt that attitude era ended after KOTR 01 when Edge officially started his singles push, Austin was defending the title against former mid-carders and Angle was being treated as a permanent main event player.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 9, 2009)

Better yet, just have Vince come back and run the show. Then there will be no need for a Raw GM


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 9, 2009)

What and have him put a title around his waist again?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 9, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> What and have him put a title around his waist again?


Please, he's only done that twice in a decade plus of running things on screen.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 9, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> No it ended at 19


Steve Austin's heel turn at the end of WM 17 is what officially ended the Attitude Era because it brought an end to the mandate of the time where the fans "supposedly" dictated how characters were pushed and whether they were faces or heels.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 9, 2009)

Watching the highly underrated Jericho/Edge steel cage match from Smackdown back in 2002. Why was this match left off Edge's dvd?!? Shit, its awesome!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 9, 2009)

Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesus Christ! People are already clamoring for Swagger to get the title back. Let's not, he's had his time, its time we get some focus on other new superstars. Hell, Swagger I think got the push because Evan was out with that ankle injury.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 9, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesus Christ! People are already clamoring for Swagger to get the title back. Let's not, he's had his time, its time we get some focus on other new superstars. Hell, Swagger I think got the push because Evan was out with that ankle injury.



Swagger would've gotten that push either way because Vince likes him. Bourne will be lucky if he ever gets to polish World Title gold, let alone compete for it. And how has he had his time? It's not like he's been main eventing for 3 years striaght or anything. He's a mid-carder trying break into(or back into in some cases) the ME scene just like MVP, Kofi, Christian, Miz and Morrison.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 9, 2009)

Well some people want Kidd or Smith to get a push. They haven't worked quite as long. I suggest Burchill, he might be good for a push if they stop making him job. I don't want another Swagger reign, cause he needs to work on just crushing people.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 9, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Well some people want Kidd or Smith to get a push. They haven't worked quite as long. I suggest Burchill, he might be good for a push if they stop making him job. I don't want another Swagger reign, cause he needs to work on just crushing people.



I've made my feelings on Smith known, and I highly doubt anyone can really take Burchill seriously. He's a good worker, but doesn't anything really.....unique as it were. Plus that weird psuedo-i*c*st thing he and Katie Lea were pulling kinda killed him.

As for Kidd, just read all my "Evan Bourne won't be world champ" post and replace his name for Evan's.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 9, 2009)

At least until Vince realizes he's running out of ex body builders.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 9, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> At least until Vince realizes he's running out of ex body builders.



Silly rabbit.

There are ALWAYS body builders for Vince to push


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 9, 2009)

The WWE's roster isn't exactly brimming with muscleheads at the moment...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 9, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> The WWE's roster isn't exactly brimming with muscleheads at the moment...



Exactly! I like it that way. We need actual wrestlers and maybe a few ex MMA fighters.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 9, 2009)

The WWE does not have much charisma as it is. I have never been so put off by them as I am right now.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 9, 2009)

sarun uchiha said:


> Juice, where did u get the sig?



I found the place I got the Mickie james gif in my sig.

Detroit Metal City


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 9, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Steve Austin's heel turn at the end of WM 17 is what officially ended the Attitude Era because it brought an end to the mandate of the time where the fans "supposedly" dictated how characters were pushed and whether they were faces or heels.



Indeed.

Then WWE got all kiddy.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 9, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Exactly! I like it that way. We need actual wrestlers and maybe a few ex MMA fighters.




There hasn't been a single ex-MMA guy that was a good pro wrestler. And really, the success rate of legit amatuers making the successful trasition to being a pro isn't very good and Vince is really lucky that he's done extremely well with almost all the ones he's developed since '99 even if a couple of 'em got sick of the business and left.



> Indeed.
> 
> Then WWE got all kiddy.


It was going to happen eventually. With Crash TV dying out and the FCC cracking down on shows accross the board, toning the product down was pretty much the only avenue Vince had left since the XFL bombed and nuked quite a bit of Vince's money.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 9, 2009)

the only thing that was ever really all that bad in the attitude era that needed getting rid of was the DX flashing and that was all gone by 99. Women didn't stop dressing slutty in the product until the PG stuff started taking effect and that was like 8 years after the attitude era.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 9, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> There hasn't been a single ex-MMA guy that was a good pro wrestler. And really, the success rate of legit amatuers making the successful trasition to being a pro isn't very good and Vince is really lucky that he's done extremely well with almost all the ones he's developed since '99 even if a couple of 'em got sick of the business and left.
> 
> 
> It was going to happen eventually. With Crash TV dying out and the FCC cracking down on shows accross the board, toning the product down was pretty much the only avenue Vince had left since the XFL bombed and nuked quite a bit of Vince's money.


 
So much truth in one single post.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 9, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> There hasn't been a single ex-MMA guy that was a good pro wrestler.



Good sir, Ken Shamrock would like to have a word with you


----------



## Sarun (Jun 9, 2009)

The Juice Man said:


> I found the place I got the Mickie james gif in my sig.
> 
> pfft


You are kinda turning me into a Mickie fan.


If Priceless get tag title, Orton and them could defend their title against 3 faces at Night of Champions (or whatever it's called).
That would be an interesting angle but they did a similar thing in Backlash.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 9, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> the only thing that was ever really all that bad in the attitude era that needed getting rid of was the DX flashing and that was all gone by 99. Women didn't stop dressing slutty in the product until the PG stuff started taking effect and that was like 8 years after the attitude era.


It was quite a bit more than that. The Crash TV storylines, excessive swearing, and things like flipping the bird would only serve to get the FCC on their asses even harder. What kind of pub would Vince doing what he did to Trish back in 2001 garner now when guidelines are much more strict now that they were then? Or the Terri Runnels miscarriage angle? Or Mark Henry getting a hummer from a fucking tranny? Or the whole Ministry thing with Taker pretty much trying to force Stephanie into marrying him? Every single "edgy" storyline Vince has tried since Attitude has pretty much completely failed while the simplier stuff gets over and gets the people involved with it more over.  

As a matter of fact, if you look back at the first 6 months of 2000, that pretty much set the template for what we're seeing now as it's practically devoid of most of the lame ass Russo-booked bullshit and focuses more on the wrestlers being wrestlers.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 9, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> It was going to happen eventually. With Crash TV dying out and the FCC cracking down on shows accross the board, toning the product down was pretty much the only avenue Vince had left since the XFL bombed and nuked quite a bit of Vince's money.



Still doesn't excuse the lack of character charisma and mic work, though.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 9, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> It was quite a bit more than that. The Crash TV storylines, excessive swearing, and things like flipping the bird would only serve to get the FCC on their asses even harder. What kind of pub would Vince doing what he did to Trish back in 2001 garner now when guidelines are much more strict now that they were then? Or the Terri Runnels miscarriage angle? Or Mark Henry getting a hummer from a fucking tranny? Or the whole Ministry thing with Taker pretty much trying to force Stephanie into marrying him? Every single "edgy" storyline Vince has tried since Attitude has pretty much completely failed while the simplier stuff gets over and gets the people involved with it more over.
> 
> As a matter of fact, if you look back at the first 6 months of 2000, that pretty much set the template for what we're seeing now as it's practically devoid of most of the lame ass Russo-booked bullshit and focuses more on the wrestlers being wrestlers.



yeah, but they were still flipping the bird in 2006. i see what you mean though. A lot of that stuff felt like typical soap opera storylines for wrestling to me but obviously to non-wrestling fans it was probably fucking disgusting. but lol i remember Henry getting a car from the tranny, awesome shit IMO. lolz.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 9, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Good sir, Ken Shamrock would like to have a word with you


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 9, 2009)

The Rock was always fucking someone up with a chair.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 9, 2009)

WWE should be on Nickelodeon. It's more tame then iCarly.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 9, 2009)

No, it should be Disney.


Seriously, I would like to see a mega storyline.


----------



## Perverted King (Jun 9, 2009)

LOL Dreamer wants to sign a 3 to 5 year deal.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 9, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Still doesn't excuse the lack of character charisma and mic work, though.


That's due to Vince and the booking commitee scripting out every single detail of the show. In-ring promos and backstage segments are all written out beforehand and while it helps those who can't really talk worth a shit(Jeff Hardy), it severely hinders the guys who can actually cut good promos(John Cena).



> Good sir, Ken Shamrock would like to have a word with you


Ken wasn't a good wrestler, though. 

Dude could take a chairshot, though. Jeebus H. Christ...



> yeah, but they were still flipping the bird in 2006. i see what you mean though. A lot of that stuff felt like typical soap opera storylines for wrestling to me but obviously to non-wrestling fans it was probably fucking disgusting.


Not to the excess that they were during Attitude, which was my point. I think if Vince could get away with the more risky stuff with only non-wrestling fans tuning in and hating what they were seeing instead the FCC coming down on his ass, he would.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 9, 2009)

I could sit there and watch that chair shot over and over again


----------



## Sarun (Jun 9, 2009)

Rock's selling of Stone Cold Stunner still brings me the smiles.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 9, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


>


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 9, 2009)

One of the greatest chair shots out of the ones shown in the Rock/Manking I Quit Match. You know the one


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 9, 2009)

Christian calls Swagger a dork, but I think he wants to call him worse.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 9, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> So Umaga was released because he said "Nobody wants CM Punk as champion"



So basiclly, he was released for telling the fucking truth. DAMN YOU VINNIE MAC!!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 9, 2009)

Yep, thats how it is. Vince sees his prodigal bland baby faces as merchandise its why we have to suffer through the fifty Cena reigns. Unless Punk goes Heel I wont stand for Umaga being released, the dude was pure awesome with his Samoan drops.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 9, 2009)

Hey Don't you guys talk about Punk like that.  

Anyway I love how there was a "guy in green who save the poduction crew on ECW"


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 9, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> One of the greatest chair shots out of the ones shown in the Rock/Manking I Quit Match. You know the one



Hey, lets not forget those awesome multiple chairshots that the great one recieved from Austin at Mania 17. Those shits were fucking brutal. Damn I miss The Great One!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 9, 2009)

I think its Christian's time of going heel.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 9, 2009)

What the fucking hell? Were people cheering for Kozlov!? Did he just go face?!


----------



## Hellion (Jun 9, 2009)

I love RKO's "Imma kill a bitch" look


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 9, 2009)

Is it just me or does Natie have a lithp?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 9, 2009)

Umaga supposedly failed a Wellness test, so he just went ahead and quit to avoid getting his second strike. Whether that's true or not, who the hell knows, but also it seems that there's a list of people being sent around with guys who would be unavailable to work Monday's 3-hour show due to failing Wellness tests before and at the PPV.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 9, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Hey, lets not forget those awesome multiple chairshots that the great one recieved from Austin at Mania 17. Those shits were fucking brutal. Damn I miss The Great One!


 
He just kept hitting him over and over and


*Spoiler*: __ 



Over and over  and over  and over  and over  and over  and over  and over  and over  and over  and over  and over  and over  and over  and over  and over  and over  and over  and over  and over  and over  and over  and over  and over  and over  and over  and over  and over  and over  and over  and over  and over  and over  and over  and over  and over  and over  and over  and over  and over  and over  and over  and over  and over  and over  and over  and over  and over  and over  and over again


----------



## Sarun (Jun 9, 2009)

^^ I heard that was a record (of chair shots inflicted on one person) in a main title match at WWE.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 9, 2009)

AND OVER AND OVER AND OVER AND OVER!

Is it odd that I root for Daffney in her matches just cause I find her gimmick kinda hot?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 9, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Umaga supposedly failed a Wellness test, so he just went ahead and quit to avoid getting his second strike. Whether that's true or not, who the hell knows, but also it seems that there's a list of people being sent around with guys who would be unavailable to work Monday's 3-hour show due to failing Wellness tests before and at the PPV.



With WWE's wellness policy in full swing, some talent still insist on taking pills and shit. Pretty moronic if you ask me.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 9, 2009)

There's a conspiracy theory going around that Umaga was released because of RACISM~!


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 9, 2009)

*Wait, Umaga is gone? No matter the circumstance I am thrilled!*


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 9, 2009)

Next week.

HHH/Show/Cena/RKO for the title.

Batista forfeited the belt at this point.

WTF was the point when they knew he was injured beforehand?

Eat shit and die Vince.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 9, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> That's due to Vince and the booking commitee scripting out every single detail of the show. In-ring promos and backstage segments are all written out beforehand and while it helps those who can't really talk worth a shit(Jeff Hardy), it severely hinders the guys who can actually cut good promos(John Cena).



Good scripting doesn't completely substitute charisma.

I don't know. I haven't been as entertained character-wise some few years after the Attitude Era.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 9, 2009)

Batista officially forfeited the title?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 9, 2009)

But Umaga isn't black


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 9, 2009)

Apparently he only won the thing because Vince wanted a clean finish to the cage match. And we know only one heel is allowed to go over a top face clean.

Three guesses who I'm referring to.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 9, 2009)

lol wut             ?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 9, 2009)

I miss Too Cool


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 9, 2009)

Wait I know the answer to this one...Who is Hunter Hearst Helmsley?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 9, 2009)

I DID IT. . . FOR THE NON-WHITE PEOPLE.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 9, 2009)

Triple H.....?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 9, 2009)

Gimme a heel Triple H, and I'll be doin just fine


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 9, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Wait I know the answer to this one...Who is Hunter Hearst Helmsley?



No! Who is Terra Ryzing? Do I win? DO I FUCKING WIN!?!?

@ CBG: He didit for da Rawk


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 9, 2009)

AW, SHUT YOUR MOUTH YOU THONG-WEARING FATTY!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 10, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> AW, SHUT YOUR MOUTH YOU THONG-WEARING FATTY!



That's easilly one of the best promos ever. It did kinda kill Kishi's heat though. Saying you did something for someone and not even they take you seriously.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 10, 2009)

Is that Big Dick Johnson your speaking of?

So apparently Kozlov has become a face, shocking really. Kozlov smiling is creepy.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 10, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Is that Big Dick Johnson your speaking of?
> 
> So apparently *Kozlov has become a face*, shocking really. Kozlov smiling is creepy.



Seriously?

Oh jeez.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 10, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Is that Big Dick Johnson your speaking of?
> 
> So apparently Kozlov has become a face, shocking really. Kozlov smiling is creepy.



I doubt that severely. 

One hot crowd popping for him and him reacting does not a face make.


----------



## SPN (Jun 10, 2009)

I think I stopped watching WWE when Road Dogg was still shaking, rattling, and rolling... then I turned it on about a year ago and was totally lost... Edge was top dog, and no longer did a 5 second pose, and Crash Holly was no longer defending his hardcore title 24 hours a day at fun parks... infact they canned the hardcore title idea all together.

I tune in every once in a while just to see what hillariously bad story line they have going on... get some quick chuckles.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 10, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I doubt that severely.
> 
> One hot crowd popping for him and him reacting does not a face make.



Actually he's been doing that at house shows for a while. He walked down the ramp waving a people for fricks sake! Disturbing. Kozlov scares me as a face and as a heel.

On another note, some peeps think that the green guy who saved the crewman tonight might have been S.O.S. but it doesn't fit, since SOS has been getting heel heat.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 10, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Good scripting doesn't completely substitute charisma.
> 
> I don't know. I haven't been as entertained character-wise some few years after the Attitude Era.


Never really said it did. It can cover for someone who's charismatically-challenged til they finally put it all together(see also; Copeland, Adam and Johnson, Dwayne).


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 10, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Actually he's been doing that at house shows for a while. He walked down the ramp waving a people for fricks sake! Disturbing. Kozlov scares me as a face and as a heel.
> 
> On another note, some peeps think that the green guy who saved the crewman tonight might have been S.O.S. but it doesn't fit, since SOS has been getting heel heat.



Naw, I'm certain it's Hurricane. Ever since Helms went back to doing his reporter gimmick(like he did when he first started bein Hurricane) I had a feeling this was gonna happen.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 10, 2009)

Who else is stoked about Vicky Guerrero quitting? That damn swine. I know wrestling is scripted but she made it really obvious that it was scripted. She was a terrible actor and a terrible speaker. Anyone have a guess as to who the new GM is gonna be?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 10, 2009)

top rumors, our good buddy JBL, 3:16, and Ric Flair.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 10, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> top rumors, our good buddy JBL, 3:16, and Ric Flair.



I doubt all three, but I wouldn't exactly rule any of them out if that makes sense


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 10, 2009)

JBL is a fucking idiot. I really hope not.

Stone Cold would be sweet but it seems like such a long shot.

Ric Flair I think is the most likely to happy... fuck! I hate Ric Flair.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 10, 2009)

Panic said:


> JBL is a fucking idiot. I really hope not.
> 
> Stone Cold would be sweet but it seems like such a long shot.
> 
> Ric Flair I think is the most likely to happy... fuck! I hate Ric Flair.



You....hate....RIC FLAIR?

The fuck kind of wrestling fan are you? Seriously.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 10, 2009)

Everyone is astonished when they hear I hate Ric Flair. I just can't like the man. He's old, he mentally retarded, and he doesn't realize it at all. And for some reason everyone loves him. Why?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 10, 2009)

Panic said:


> Everyone is astonished when they hear I hate Ric Flair. I just can't like the man. He's old, he mentally retarded, and he doesn't realize it at all. And for some reason everyone loves him. Why?



Because without him wrestling wouldn't half of what it is? I may hate Hogan(Lord knows that I do) but I at least respect the fact that business wouldn't be this big without him. 

Have you ever even seen an old school Flair match? Have you seen the reason people like Flair?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 10, 2009)

I don't see how he's mentally retarded and everyone has to get old at one point.

Everyone loves Ric Flair because he's one of the greatest of all time. He revolutionized the business. Gave countless great matches. One of the best promos of all time. Uncanny charisma. Was the face of the NWA and the sole reason why WCW even lived in the early 90s. Was an original member of the Four Horsemen which was basically the first stable (or atleast the blue print for future ones). Gave absurd amounts of dedication to Pro Wrastlin.

Made chops to the chest what it is today


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 10, 2009)

I completely acknowledge that without Flair the business wouldn't be anything like it is and I do respect the man for his work with the company but just because you respect someone doesn't mean that you have to like them. I just don't like the character that he plays. He may be a cool guy in real life. And I've seen his older matches. They're not bad. Pretty good, actually.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 10, 2009)

Panic said:


> I completely acknowledge that without Flair the business wouldn't be anything like it is and I do respect the man for his work with the company but just because you respect someone doesn't mean that you have to like them. I just don't like the character that he plays. He may be a cool guy in real life. And I've seen his older matches. They're not bad. Pretty good, actually.



So you acknowledge his skill and what he did for the business......yet you still hate him?

This makes no sense


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 10, 2009)

I like JBL. He's good at using his real life business success to draw heat. It would be fun to have him as GM, another heel, but unlike Piggie, he will do what will get him more money, can ya dig it?


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 10, 2009)

I know JBL will bring positive attention to the WWE but I just think he'll make a lot of matches that will make me and a lot of other wrestling fans unhappy.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 10, 2009)

Panic said:


> I know JBL will bring positive attention to the WWE but I just think *he'll make a lot of matches that will make me and a lot of other wrestling fans unhappy*.





It don't matter if it's JBL or LBJ their parading out there every Monday, they have zero affect on the matches you see. 

It'd be cool if it were Kennedy and this whole Future Endeavors thing was just an elaborate ploy.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 10, 2009)

Would he? Or would he just be a heel?


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> So you acknowledge his skill and what he did for the business......yet you still hate him?
> 
> This makes no sense



Maybe he just doesn't like Flair anymore? I find him stale nowadays tbh. Flair used to be awesome but i just find him to be really stale and boring now. I'd much rather have JBL or Austin as GM than Flair because he does nothing for me anymore. But i'll always watch an old Flair match from the 80's because THAT Flair isn't stale to me, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 10, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Maybe he just doesn't like Flair anymore? I find him stale nowadays tbh. Flair used to be awesome but i just find him to be really stale and boring now. I'd much rather have JBL or Austin as GM than Flair because he does nothing for me anymore. But i'll always watch an old Flair match from the 80's because THAT Flair isn't stale to me, if that makes any sense.



It does, but Panic seems as if he just hates Flair in general, like the way I feel about Warrior and Hogan.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 10, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRVH6TRyYJY[/YOUTUBE]

I feel the need to share this cause it made me laugh.

I would enjoy JBL coming out there during some matches and say they just wasted money with their subpar match. Thus leading to better feuds!


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 10, 2009)

Anyone remember Droz? Darren Drozdov. Or Puke. He was awesome. He was also from just down the street. Mays Landing is just about 30 minutes from my house.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 10, 2009)

Panic said:


> Anyone remember Droz? Darren Drozdov. Or Puke. He was awesome. He was also from just down the street. Mays Landing is just about 30 minutes from my house.



Damn shame what happened to him

Someone post that JBL(I think it was him) ripping into Warrior for talking shit about Droz


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 10, 2009)

Hell yeah it was a shame. I think he's still employed by the WWE and he just does behind the scenes stuff.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 10, 2009)

Panic said:


> Hell yeah it was a shame. I think he's still employed by the WWE and he just does behind the scenes stuff.



I know he was as of about 4 years ago, but I dunno if he still is or not though.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 10, 2009)

The entire GM role is played out in general. RAW should just do what Smackdown does and have their GM shut the fuck up.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 10, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> The entire GM role is played out in general. RAW should just do what Smackdown does and have their GM shut the fuck up.



True
let the superstars talk and control the PPvs..it would lead to better fueds and not the same evolution shite

BTW
Let me interduce myself
Randy Orton follower


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 10, 2009)

Panic said:


> Who else is stoked about Vicky Guerrero quitting? That damn swine. I know wrestling is scripted but she made it really obvious that it was scripted. She was a terrible actor and a terrible speaker. Anyone have a guess as to who the new GM is gonna be?




It's professional wrestling. What the fuck are you expecting, Oscar-worthy shit? Have you even watched ECW and seen the wooden plank that is Tiffany?


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 10, 2009)

Vickie got a reaction that the lockeroom minus Jeff, Cena and Taker could only dream of. Still amazes me how good she was at her job. Every "cocky heel" from FCW could learn a thing or two from her.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 10, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> It's professional wrestling. What the fuck are you expecting, Oscar-worthy shit? Have you even watched ECW and seen the wooden plank that is Tiffany?



I don't watch ECW anymore. It's ass cheeks anymore. It used to be good when it was PPV only and all extreme rules matches. Now that WWE owns it, it sucks.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 10, 2009)

If the current ECW sucks. WWE sucks as well because it's the best thing they have going...


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 10, 2009)

I think Raw is the only good thing WWE has going for it right now. SmackDown! isn't even that good.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 10, 2009)

RUMOR: Rey gave his notice.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 10, 2009)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> True
> let the superstars talk and control the PPvs..*it would lead to better fueds *and not the same evolution shite
> 
> BTW
> ...


Why do people keep posting shit like this? Really, you do know that the "GM" is just some figurehead so that the fans have someone to love/hate. You realize this doesn't effect the pushes, main events, and feuds right? 


Panic said:


> I think Raw is the only good thing WWE has going for it right now. SmackDown! isn't even that good.





I'm sorry, after that statement I can no longer consider your opinion valid

@ Radish: Looks like the war between AAA/CMLL/TNA to sign him if he does leave has begun


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Panic said:


> I think Raw is the only good thing WWE has going for it right now. SmackDown! isn't even that good.



That's funny, in reality Smackdown is owning RAW in terms of talent, entertainment and quality. I tape that shit every friday where as RAW is basically SOS.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 10, 2009)

People still tape WWE?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 10, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> People still tape WWE?



tiVo?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 10, 2009)

WHO DARES DEFY THE GLORY OF TYSON KIDD AND EVAN BOURNE! OFF WITH HIS HEAD!!!


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 10, 2009)

Well, I haven't been keeping up with SmackDown! now that it's on Friday nights. I am usually busy. It was far more convenient when it was on Thursday. Maybe I'll try to remember to watch it from time to time, see what I might be missing.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 11, 2009)

Panic said:


> Well, I haven't been keeping up with SmackDown! now that it's on Friday nights. I am usually busy. It was far more convenient when it was on Thursday. Maybe I'll try to remember to watch it from time to time, see what I might be missing.



or you could just watch it on dailymotion.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 11, 2009)

I've never heard of that website. I'll check it out if I end up missing SmackDown! this week. I think I'll remember this week, though. My two good friends and I are gonna try to get together every Monday and Friday to watch WWE and we go to my cousin's house once a month for pay-per-view events.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 11, 2009)

You like it when The Miz opens his mouth? We mute the TV here until he's done talking.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 11, 2009)

Panic said:


> said something but.......






Chaos Ghost said:


> I can no longer consider your opinion valid


 I'm totally doing this to everyone who disargrees with me from now on.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 11, 2009)

The Miz if I may borrow from his quote library AWESOME. Especially on the Mic. Now if that fat ass Show would stay out, Miz could have a legit match against Cena and make his move into being a solid singles competition. I enjoy his matches, he and Morrison were one of the best tag teams of this generation, but Vinnie decided tag teams arent an important focus of wrestling anymore. Essentially the stupid bitch who is responsible for making movies with _such_ talented actors such as Cena must of told him no one wants to see tag teams anymore.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 11, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> tiVo?



Eh, I suppose.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 11, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I enjoy his matches, he and Morrison were one of the best tag teams of this generation, but Vinnie decided tag teams arent an important focus of wrestling anymore.




Tag teams have never been an important focus of wrestling.


----------



## SilverCross (Jun 11, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Tag teams have never been an important focus of wrestling.



obviously never the top focus, but they at least existed before...now theres only a couple of teams........

(not counting TNA, who does have an active tag division)


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 11, 2009)

TNA pays lip service to having an active tag division. Outside of the Dudleys' little tournament which was just a way to seemingly turn Beer Money face, it's been treated just almost like the WWE's. 

Have to say I'm utterly shocked that people are actually buying into Bubba Ray's vapid rants about how TNA is "shining the spotlight on tag team wrestling again."



> Wm20(triple threat, extra man helps makes the main event epic)


That match is terribly overrated. Take away the crowd reactions and it's just your average blah 3-way. Also, as much as I dislike HHH, he and Batista had a pretty good WM match at 21. They certainly had better matches later on, but the WM match was pretty good.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Jun 11, 2009)

hmmm makes me think who will be HHH opponent at wrestlemania 26

My bets goes on Edge


----------



## konohakartel (Jun 11, 2009)

triple H should nvr close a PPV at all. crowds always dead for him. and 2 close WMs to a dead crowd should tell him something but im sure he is pipping in his own cheers in his head.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 11, 2009)

What exactly does HHH having bad matches have to do with PG ratings Supreme Alchemist?

Also I really hate Triple Threat matches at WM. It's pretty fucking stupid to have one every single WM ;/


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 11, 2009)

ItzDestiny said:


> hmmm makes me think who will be HHH opponent at wrestlemania 26
> 
> My bets goes on Edge



Unless HBK is retiring and well there's no way it WON'T happen.


----------



## konohakartel (Jun 11, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> What exactly does HHH having bad matches have to do with PG ratings Supreme Alchemist?
> 
> Also I really hate Triple Threat matches at WM. It's pretty fucking stupid to have one every single WM ;/



but how else will u fit the same group of ppl into the PPV mainevent for the past 6 yrs??


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 11, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> TNA pays lip service to having an active tag division. Outside of the Dudleys' little tournament which was just a way to seemingly turn Beer Money face, it's been treated just almost like the WWE's.
> 
> Have to say I'm utterly shocked that people are actually buying into Bubba Ray's vapid rants about how TNA is "shining the spotlight on tag team wrestling again."
> 
> ...



I remember two things bout that match.

1)Trips wore white boots

2)Michaels is in the Crossface...he's going to tap....he's going to NO! Trips slides in and stops the submission


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 11, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Tag teams have never been an important focus of wrestling.



This is true.

But they can put on great entertaining matches, although with things like "Triangle Ladder" and the TLC matches.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 11, 2009)

I personally hate ladder matches at the moment. Way too overexposed and the only way to spice them up at all is by having the guys do shit that could potentially kill them and it's already bad enough that could happen during a regular match.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 11, 2009)

I love ladder matches. They've always been one of my absolute favorites. I used to love the feuds that The Hardy Boys and Edge & Christian used to have back in the day and they would usually have a good TLC match at the PPV.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 11, 2009)

Now that is how a first blood match should be, none of this bleeding from the mouth shit.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 11, 2009)

I loved the triple feud of 2000, but that ruined tag wrestling for people. "Man remember when tag wrestling was good. Like the triangle ladder match!" Oh yeah? What other tag stuff did you enjoy? "Oh when they had another TLC match!"


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 11, 2009)

Man, AJ's new entrance is boss. Bought time they figured out a way to make it awesome again after fucking it up with the face/heel entrances. 

EDIT:


> Now that is how a first blood match should be, none of this bleeding from the mouth shit.


But Booker *was* bleeding from the mouth... 














I keed, I keed...

Or do I?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 11, 2009)

But it was epic bleeding from the mouth! None of that John Cena is too much a chicken shit to blade, so he has to bleed from the mouth. Booker got smacked with a pipe, that's just so brutal.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 12, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I personally hate ladder matches at the moment. *Way too overexposed* and the only way to spice them up at all is by having the guys do shit that could potentially kill them and it's already bad enough that could happen during a regular match.



Indeed. There's not enough good matches as there is, really. Or at least, for me.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 12, 2009)

So I watched Impact for the first time in who knows how long last night 
1. Daffney is fucking awesome, she kicks ass
2. What the fuck is up with Raven
and 
3. I hope Sting beats Matt Morgan's ass


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 12, 2009)

TNA is terrible. I'm really surprised that people actually watch it.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 12, 2009)

Wait, did they take out Vengeance (Night of Champions)?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 12, 2009)

Nope. It's after The Bash.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 12, 2009)

I miss Halloween Havoc


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 12, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I personally hate ladder matches at the moment. Way too overexposed and the only way to spice them up at all is by having the guys do shit that could potentially kill them and it's already bad enough that could happen during a regular match.



I blame myself for buying the ladder match DVD 5 months ago. I wouldn't mind going the next 10 years without a ladder match right now. 

Fuck is up with Smackdown? it looks badly edited tonight. and not the regular bad editing with added pops i mean the bad editing even a 10 year old could see.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Punk is headed towards being a heel, just wish he would go on and say that he is better than Jeff as a person. But wtf is with Jericho jobbing to Punk? How many times did Punk use the G2S in that match? They really have to start letting Punk use the Anaconda Vise again. Cause cmon God er I mean Jericho used the Lionsault, the Codebreaker and the Walls of Jericho all in one match. Sad.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 12, 2009)

thanks for not spoiling too much. Am i the only one bugged by the weird looking slow motion video movement of tonights smackdown?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 12, 2009)

Yeah I noticed that. Sorry for that I will go put my post in spoilers so those who havent seen yet don't get it spoiled. Forget that SD isnt one feed like the rest.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 12, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Punk is headed towards being a heel, just wish he would go on and say that he is better than Jeff as a person. But wtf is with Jericho jobbing to Punk? How many times did Punk use the G2S in that match? They really have to start letting Punk use the Anaconda Vise again. Cause cmon God er I mean Jericho used the Lionsault, the Codebreaker and the Walls of Jericho all in one match. Sad.



Ummm...because Punk is champ?

And he's not getting the Anaconda Vise back. The E is slowly trying to eliminate submissions as finishers for the Main Eventers methinks.


----------



## JjEm (Jun 12, 2009)

where's the bella twins? i can't see them fighting on RAW!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 12, 2009)

Then whats the point of the breaking point PPV? Its gonna be a submission themed PPV.

Another thing I noticed was Melina obviously jobbing to McCool. Its hard to buy that someone as flexible as Melina couldn't escape how McCool was holding her over her head.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 12, 2009)

After Benoit's submission win back at XX's main event, I suppose.


----------



## JjEm (Jun 12, 2009)

Melina's a great wrestler


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 12, 2009)

So what have I missed tonight?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 12, 2009)

As it is I feel the WWE is on the downward spiral.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 12, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Then whats the point of the breaking point PPV? Its gonna be a submission themed PPV.
> 
> Another thing I noticed was Melina obviously jobbing to McCool. Its hard to buy that someone as flexible as Melina couldn't escape how McCool was holding her over her head.



Because WWE wants gimmick PPVs.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 12, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> So what have I missed tonight?



WELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!

*Spoiler*: __ 



A few subpar matches, Punk on the way to being a heel, Benjamin was once again Morrison's bitch, subpar match, Jericho jobs, Hardy and Edge put on great show ending in a dq when Punk got all pissy cause Edge threw Jeff at him. JEFF THROWING, THE NEW OLYMPIC SPORT!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 12, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> As it is I feel the WWE is on the downward spiral.


 
I've felt that way for quite some time 



JarethDallis said:


> WELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


 
Punk a heel?


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 12, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Then whats the point of the breaking point PPV? Its gonna be a submission themed PPV.
> 
> Another thing I noticed was Melina obviously jobbing two McCool. Its hard to buy that someone as flexible as Melina couldn't escape how McCool was holding her over her head.



yeah just saw that just a moment ago, i didn't expect melina to lose to weeks in a row but i guess it had to be done in order for mccool to still look strong. I haven't been paying too much attention to the womens division but i'm pretty sure McCool has been jobbing a lot lately.

WTF, how come R-Truth doesn't come out through the crowd anymore?!?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 12, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Because WWE wants gimmick PPVs.



Whats the next gimmick PPV? Seriously? A contest to see who can do the most taunts in one match? I better stop lest one of these becomes an actual match.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 12, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I've felt that way for quite some time
> 
> 
> 
> Punk a heel?



Why is you be laughing?


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 12, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Whats the next gimmick PPV? Seriously? A contest to see who can do the most taunts in one match? I better stop lest one of these becomes an actual match.



its sorta already happened.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 12, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Whats the next gimmick PPV? Seriously? A contest to see who can do the most taunts in one match? I better stop lest one of these becomes an actual match.



Its annoying

All championship ppv

All interactive ppv

All "Extreme" ppv

All Submission ppv

All naked oil wrestling ppv

All jobbing to the Clique ppv


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 12, 2009)

When Punk cashed in on the annointed one of Smackdown, AKA Jeff Hardy it kinda cemented it now if they bring in his "Im CM Punk, Im straight edge, therefore I am better than you." gimmick it would be purely awesome. 

Damn, I see Vince's bad imagination beat us to it!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 13, 2009)

But seriously. Punk as a heel? It has been tried before, has it not?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 13, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> But seriously. Punk as a heel? It has been tried before, has it not?



In the E? not really.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 13, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Whats the next gimmick PPV? Seriously?



The market is so saturated that having a simple PPV doesn't cut it anymore. Not when we have one every other week. Gotta make them special again. Cut back to 12? Even just doing the big 4? No. Make certain PPVs have a gimmick! Now they're special. You want "extreme" matches? Only once a year for that. Look at how EXTREME(~!) this basic four way is. I mean... SUDDEN DEATH~!.

I understood having a theme for PPVs.

Royal Rumble. Big Battle Royale. Road to Mania.

Mania. It's Mania.

King of the Ring. TOURNEY(~!)

Summerslam. "OMG BIGGEST PARTY OF DA SUMMAH~!" Not sure what makes this one special, but whatever.

Survivor Series. "Classic" Tags.

Now it's just overkill.

Lockdown. Extreme Rules. That shit is for the birds.

Now I like watching cage/hardcore matches as much as the next guy, but it's like watching a death match stipulation tournament. It's cool at first, but by the 2nd round you're just bored of the blood.

And I still LOL @ Night of Champions being considered a gimmick PPV. The belts are defended? What a concept...


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 13, 2009)

jericho/punk is airing for me in LA right now. now that i know jericho loses tonight part of me won't find this match as entertaining.  oh well at least i saw him beat Morrison last night.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 13, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> In the E? not really.


 
Kinda, but not really. Referring to the whole Elijah Burke Alliance then gets the drop on them before turning back to face deal back when he was still a newb in ECW. 

As a wrestler, I like his style. I don't really see him as a heel. Some are meant to be heels, like Triple H. And some are meant to be faces, like Stone Cold. And then there's those that aren't good as a face, or as a heel, and vice versa.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 13, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> The market is so saturated that having a simple PPV doesn't cut it anymore. Not when we have one every other week. Gotta make them special again. Cut back to 12? Even just doing the big 4? No. Make certain PPVs have a gimmick! Now they're special. You want "extreme" matches? Only once a year for that. Look at how EXTREME(~!) this basic four way is. I mean... SUDDEN DEATH~!.
> 
> I understood having a theme for PPVs.
> 
> ...



Summerslam is SUPPOSE TO BE Wrestlemania lite.

@Darth: Punk is made to be heel. Watch the indy work. And I don't consider the New Breed thingy being a heel turn, he was just giving them teh old Russo:ho


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 13, 2009)

You may have a point. If he does turn heel, I'd like to see him as a don't give a darn heel, not a bitchy heel like those that we've seen in the past, outside of those that actually do the role some justice. 

I always did like him back when he was in ECW, such epicness 

He was the only reason I watched ECW 

Now it's just Mark Henry to see his laughing smile. How I'd love to have a gif of that


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 13, 2009)

I'd love to have a sniper for Mark Henry.

As far as Punk going heel, I think that would be cool. And a I don't give a darn heel would be a lot better suited for Punk then a whiner.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 13, 2009)

From what I hear, he is a great heel.

If they want to be different, how bout not making every match a fucking win by pinfall match. Have a table match, throw in some TLC, use that cage you never use! ANYTHING!!!


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 13, 2009)

Shame a heel punk wasn't around to go against the "originals". Guys like Sandman and RVD... then again what does it say about our HERO Jeff Harvey.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 13, 2009)

Completely off subject here: Whenever I see the user name JarethDallis I confuse it with Darth Nihilus. Dunno why.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 13, 2009)

Panic said:


> I'd love to have a sniper for Mark Henry.
> 
> As far as Punk going heel, I think that would be cool. And a I don't give a darn heel would be a lot better suited for Punk then a whiner.


 
^ This, oh holy fawk this. 

Well, let's hope Vince has something to turn me onto Smackdown!.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 13, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> BRING BACK THE DUDLEY BOYZ!!!


 
Exactleh. I ager with this post


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 13, 2009)

I remember a match from back in the day. I'm not sure if it was these people but this is how I remember it. 6 man tornado tag TLC: Hardy Boys vs. Dudley Boys vs. Edge & Christian. That match was epic!

And you know what I haven't seen in a while that I liked as a kid? An inferno match.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 13, 2009)

Last inferno match they had was between Kane and MVP, IIRC. Other than that, I miss those days, even though we won't see epic matches like that again in the near future 

I always have the DVD to look forward to for excellent childhood memories :ho


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 13, 2009)

I rented a DVD from Netflix one time. It was old ECW's greatest matches or something. Was so, so, sooooo good!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 13, 2009)

I have ECW: Blood Sport, or at least, that's what I think it was called 

Excellent matches, it has.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 13, 2009)

Panic said:


> I remember a match from back in the day. I'm not sure if it was these people but this is how I remember it. 6 man tornado tag TLC: Hardy Boys vs. Dudley Boys vs. Edge & Christian. That match was epic!
> 
> And you know what I haven't seen in a while that I liked as a kid? An inferno match.



Why? Inferno matches fail. It's always the most clothes person who wins


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 13, 2009)

Yeah, that's it. Amazing stuff on that DVD. I hope to have a copy of my own one day.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 13, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Why? Inferno matches fail. It's always the most clothes person who wins


 
*looks at MVP*





Panic said:


> Yeah, that's it. Amazing stuff on that DVD. I hope to have a copy of my own one day.


 
You can always ask for links to dowload it online instead of buying it :ho


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 13, 2009)

I could try that if you have a link you can send me. My connection is kind of slow so I dunno how well it will work.

And I like inferno matches because I love fire.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 13, 2009)

PG isn't how you run a company based on combat. It's like Mick Foley said about letting the MEM exist.

Welcome to another night of guys getting along!

Not his exact words but that's the basic point. Lets have heels acting like heels, Edge can whine it works for him, but Orton? He kicked his boss in the head, and turns into this chicken shit whenever his eternal nemesis The Game shows up.

When it was more riske we had times like that time Stone Cold was tortured by Angle ending with him saying "Im not an animal Im a man!!!" that was epic. These guys are supposed to hate each other yet they act like they're neighbors with a beef.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 13, 2009)

Panic - I'll see what I can do. Not tonight though. A bit tired :sleepy

Jarieth - Agreed


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 13, 2009)

Sounds fine to me. Whenever you're ready.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 13, 2009)

Gawd, I feel proud about having made that Triple H avatar of yours


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 13, 2009)

It looks really good! Thanks a ton for it!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 13, 2009)

Speaking of avatars, I decided to change to a wrestling themed avatar...though its still manga. But ya gotta admit Kevin Mask was cool.

I wish Trips would use his king of kings music again. That song works once in a while, usually when he's about to bring the hammer down on one of Randy's ambercrombie and finch models.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 13, 2009)

lmfao! I seriously cannot stand Randy Orton or his bitches. All 3 of them are bringing a bad name to their relatives that were also in the business.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 13, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> PG isn't how you run a company based on combat. It's like Mick Foley said about letting the MEM exist.
> 
> Welcome to another night of guys getting along!
> 
> ...



When was this?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 13, 2009)

No problemo. 

Haven't watched Ultimate Muscle in so long


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 13, 2009)

It was a long time ago, back when I was interested, for a while during the attitude era but I couldn't watch all the time. I think it involved Stone Cold being blind folded and dropped into a kiddy pool.

To be honest I liked it only cause characters like Kevin Mask were in it, such obvious references to our beloved industry. And to be honest, Samoa Joe's muscle buster seems to be taken from the series.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 13, 2009)

Did anyone else who watched SmackDown! tonight see a triple threat match between Edge, Hardy, and Punk coming a mile away?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 13, 2009)

Yes. Yes we did.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 13, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> It was a long time ago, back when I was interested, for a while during the attitude era but I couldn't watch all the time. I think it involved Stone Cold being blind folded and dropped into a kiddy pool.
> 
> To be honest I liked it only cause characters like Kevin Mask were in it, such obvious references to our beloved industry. And to be honest, Samoa Joe's muscle buster seems to be taken from the series.



lol why don't i remember this?!? Was this in 2002? I think sodas have raped my memory, thank god i swore them off last night.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 13, 2009)

Im not sure when it was, I just vaguely recall it, the following week Stone Cold got revenge, he stole Angle's gold medal.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 13, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Im not sure when it was, I just vaguely recall it, the following week Stone Cold got revenge, he stole Angle's gold medal.



okay, i remember austin stealing angle's gold medals. this was in the beginning of 02 i believe. awesome stuff.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 13, 2009)

I really wish I could of watched how it all played out. Oh wait we have youtube, its bound to be on there. Just like Mick Foley's TNA titantron which is awesome with the smiley. I demand a smiley like that.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 13, 2009)

Panic said:


> lmfao! I seriously cannot stand Randy Orton or his bitches. All 3 of them are bringing a bad name to their relatives that were also in the business.


So.....

Orton is bringing a bad name to his family by doing something his dad and grandpa never did in winning a world title in the E?

Cody is disgracing his family by actually winning a title in the company, something his dad couldn't do?

Only person in legacy who hasn't outlived their papa's WWE careers so far is Ted, and that's because, well, his dad The Million Dollar Man dammit



JarethDallis said:


> It was a long time ago, back when I was interested, for a while during the attitude era but I couldn't watch all the time. I think it involved Stone Cold being blind folded and dropped into a kiddy pool.
> 
> To be honest I liked it only cause characters like Kevin Mask were in it, such obvious references to our beloved industry. And to be honest, Samoa Joe's muscle buster seems to be taken from the series.



I remember this, but you have your set-up mixed up. Austin stole the medals and tossed em off a bridge. Angle then kidnapped Austin the next week and threatened to do the same thing to him......only to show that he actually tossed Austin in a kiddy pool, effectively fucking his mind



I might get this sig resized and than use it a bit after Blackest Night wraps up.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 13, 2009)

Thank you. I just remembered the big events of that feud. That was around the time the Guerrero's poured sewage on someone right?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 13, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Thank you. I just remembered the big events of that feud. That was around the time the Guerrero's poured sewage on someone right?



I can't remember, but I wanna go with a yes


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 13, 2009)

They borrowed a sewage truck from a cousin, using the fact Mexicans always got a cousin in some sort of job in every city.


----------



## Chris Partlow (Jun 13, 2009)

they're gonna turn Punk heel, i love the way they are doing it and with Hardy leaving i really hope that Edge will become the top face of Smackdown


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 13, 2009)

Actually from what I heard, Hardy is working to get an undertaker schedule.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 13, 2009)




----------



## Chris Partlow (Jun 13, 2009)

ohh yeah that would be nice, but i still want to see Edge has a face, i mean who gives a shit if he's a natural heel, he's been a heel for too long and i think he is pretty over as a fave anyway


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 13, 2009)

Well we tend to discredit the time he was Mr. Vickie.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 13, 2009)

Cent D. Gold said:


> they're gonna turn Punk heel, i love the way they are doing it and with Hardy leaving i really hope that *Edge *will become the top *face *of Smackdown


*Head spoldes*


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 13, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> They borrowed a sewage truck from a cousin, using the fact Mexicans always got a cousin in some sort of job in every city.



that was in 2003 dude.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 13, 2009)

Okay I can't remember much about that time period. I didn't watch enough.


----------



## Chris Partlow (Jun 13, 2009)

if Jeff stays WWE = Win.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 13, 2009)

Why wouldn't Jeff stay?


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 13, 2009)




----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 13, 2009)

Cent D. Gold said:


> if Jeff stays WWE = Win.





Panic said:


> Why wouldn't Jeff stay?



Apparently he's burnt out.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 13, 2009)

Panic said:


> Why wouldn't Jeff stay?



Well he's been in the E since he was in high school.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 13, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> PG isn't how you run a company based on combat. It's like Mick Foley said about letting the MEM exist.
> 
> Welcome to another night of guys getting along!
> 
> ...


Orton acting like a pussy whenever Triple H shows up has nothing to do with a PG rating...

As for Austin/Angle, most of the skits during that were all kinds of not good(and this is coming from a HUGE Austin mark). Hell, I'd say they did more damage to Kurt because he was supposed to become more serious, yet he's still doing stupid shit like milkbaths and the milk truck.

Also, for the record, Austin/Angle was in 2001 during the Invasion for those wondering when the hell the medal-stealing and kiddie pool stuff happened.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 13, 2009)

Needless to say, it was edgier and was fairly entertaining.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 13, 2009)

There really wasn't anything edgy about it.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 13, 2009)

What making someone think your about to toss him from a bridge isn't edgy? I don't know about you, but fucking with someones mind is pretty edgy. Also depending on your political leaning it might even be considered torture.


----------



## Rika (Jun 13, 2009)

Panic said:
			
		

> lmfao! I seriously cannot stand Randy Orton or his bitches. All 3 of them are bringing a bad name to their relatives that were also in the business.



It's a terrible stable, really  



			
				Shadow Replication 1480 said:
			
		

> As for Austin/Angle, most of the skits during that were all kinds of not good(and this is coming from a HUGE Austin mark). Hell, I'd say they did more damage to Kurt because he was supposed to become more serious, *yet he's still doing stupid shit like milkbaths and the milk truck.*





I thought he was hilarious. But it didn't deter my overall image of him. He was still a total badass.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 13, 2009)

Apparently Misawa died last night.

If you say "who" you get a Tiger Suplex 85.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 13, 2009)

Say WHHHHOOOOOO?!


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jun 13, 2009)

I was watching some wrestling clips back in the 2003 era and the WWE really dropped the ball with Johnny "The Bull" Stamboli.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3sdP8OQxLao&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2AubBwdn6A&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 13, 2009)

I guess I missed the whole Jamal era. I didn't watch wrestling for a little while because it got so predictable I was sickeningly bored. I have to say, I liked Umaga a lot better with a shirt on.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 13, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Apparently Misawa died last night.
> 
> If you say "who" you get a Tiger Suplex 85.




RIP Misawa



Gray Wolf said:


> I was watching some wrestling clips back in the 2003 era and the WWE really dropped the ball with Johnny "The Bull" Stamboli.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3sdP8OQxLao&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2AubBwdn6A&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Johnny dropped the ball by not being good


----------



## ItzDestiny (Jun 14, 2009)

The thing that i missed the most from that clip is the old smackdown entrance with the ramp =[


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 14, 2009)

Hmmm, I think its time I wrote another article.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 14, 2009)

Yeah the SD! FIST was epic.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 14, 2009)

I was never feeling that stage design. It ran its course for me I guess.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 14, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Yeah the SD! FIST was epic.



It was. I just miss unique stages.

So apparently Misawa died in ring. I wasn't a huge fan, but he was good at what he did.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 14, 2009)

I never knew who he was but when ya said Tiger Suplex I kinda caught the drift, Tiger Mask.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 14, 2009)

I've never seen anything from him in his prime. Although it was always cool to know he was the guy in the legendary "PWNED" picture. Hopefully all the companies get together for a tribute show for him of sorts.

You know if they can find the time away from making Nazi posters and abusing monkeys...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 14, 2009)

Nazi posters? Where is this coming from?


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 14, 2009)

New Japan recently had a promotional poster...



Now I realize the Buddist symbol looks like the swastika, but I'm pretty sure it's not tilted in the same way and if you look in the upper right corner (you can see it a lot better in different sized versions) has a skeleton doing the salute. XD


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 14, 2009)

Also it has the SS symbol on it. Wow, way to keep it classy Japan! Ya know if anyone in America did that there would be backlash!


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 14, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> What making someone think your about to toss him from a bridge isn't edgy? I don't know about you, but fucking with someones mind is pretty edgy. Also depending on your political leaning it might even be considered torture.


Orton fucking with Triple H by knocking out and then kissing Stephanie was edgy. Angle at that time was way too goofy to take serious, even with the psychological torture BS he did with Austin.

That's terrible about Misawa, he was excellent in his prime. RIP.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 14, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> I've never seen anything from him in his prime. Although it was always cool to know he was the guy in the legendary "PWNED" picture. Hopefully all the companies get together for a tribute show for him of sorts.
> 
> You know if they can find the time away from making Nazi posters and abusing monkeys...



Post the picture.

Sad that he went a few days before his b-day

I think this wiki paragraph sums up nicely how epic this man was.



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> Considered one of the best wrestlers in professional wrestling history, Misawa was a five-time AJPW Triple Crown Heavyweight Champion, three-time GHC Heavyweight Champion and was named Wrestler of the Year by Wrestling Observer Newsletter on three occasions.[1][2] Misawa also holds the record for the most five-star matches in Wrestling Observer history with *24 *(including one as Tiger Mask II).


----------



## Chris Partlow (Jun 14, 2009)

Smackdown is the best show by far, the only reason i like RAW is cuz of The Miz, hopefully they don't fuck him up.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 14, 2009)

We all only watch raw for The Miz, but soon we may stop watching and just youtube it.


----------



## JjEm (Jun 14, 2009)

where's Bella twiiNnnss??


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 14, 2009)

Being classified as the backstage sluts. That's my guess, they seem to hit on every single raw superstar these days. Because they aren't exactly the best when it comes to female wrestling. It's high time the E starts getting divas from Shimmer.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 14, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> We all only watch raw for The Miz, but soon we may stop watching and just youtube it.


Please stop trying to speak for everybody.

Moving on...

I posted this somewhere else after actually getting a bit of time to fully digest what happened to Misawa:



> I really don't know what to say after hearing about Misawa...
> 
> I stopped watching puro 7 years ago due to the strain it was putting on my wallet to order tapes, and while I may have forgotten the names of some of Japan's stars who came up during that time, I could never forget the name of Mistuharu Misawa. I was pretty busy on Saturday and had no time to catch up with wrestling news online, so I have only just now heard about Misawa's passing after getting back from watching UFC 99. I have to say that I haven't felt this numb since I heard in an AOL chatroom that Eddy had died. I hope Saito can come to terms with what happened and know it's just one of those freak things that happens in life.
> 
> Rest in peace, Misawa, and "arigato."



I need to sleep, but I don't think I'll be getting any anytime soon because I just can't get away from this feeling of complete numbness from the news.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 14, 2009)

If I remember correctly, didn't Iron Mike Dibiase(Ted Sr.'s pa) die in a similar manner to Misawa? I know he died in ring(I wanna say I remember hearing that Harley Race tried to revive him)?

Another weird fact, in the beginnng, the money that made Dibiase the Million Dollar Man(storyline wise of course) was suppose to be inheritance from his old man.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 14, 2009)

That's tragic irony.


----------



## JjEm (Jun 14, 2009)

I hope *Candice Michelle* would come back!!!


----------



## calimike (Jun 14, 2009)

I missed SD! damn!!!


----------



## calimike (Jun 14, 2009)

RIP Misawa  You're true king of NOAH!!


RadishMan said:


> Apparently Misawa died last night.
> 
> If you say "who" you get a Tiger Suplex 85.



Japanese pro-wrestling legend dies including YouTube



> --Given the final scene in the movie, it's now become one of those really eerie deals because today was the opening of the movie "The Wrestler" in Japan, and they advertised the movie heavily on the NOAH cable shows.  Also, it was announced that Budokan Hall will be one of the venues in the upcoming Beatles: Rock Band video, because the band played there in 1966.
> 
> --The Misawa death is the top story in both Yahoo Japan and the Google Japan news
> 
> ...


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 14, 2009)

Holy fuck. Wow that is shocking. R.I.P Misawa.

Prob drug related though. It's a damn shame, Misawa wasn't old at all.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 14, 2009)

I don't think it was drug-related. He'd put his body through hell for two decades and with how out-of-shape he'd been looking the last few years, I think it's a case of things catching up with him.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 14, 2009)

Autopsy results in yet?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 14, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I don't think it was drug-related. He'd put his body through hell for two decades and with how out-of-shape he'd been looking the last few years, I think it's a case of things catching up with him.



He's a pro wrestler that died at the age of 46 due to heart failure. It's safe to say it was drug related :- o.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 14, 2009)

Sighhhhh...


Without question in my top 5 of all time, and the Tiger Driver '91 being one of my three favorite finishers of all time.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 14, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Autopsy results in yet?


Misawa's family chose to not have the autopsy results publicized, so we're never going to know.



Violent By Design said:


> He's a pro wrestler that died at the age of 46 due to heart failure. It's safe to say it was drug related :- o.


Not every case is the same. Granted, a majority of American wrestlers have died due to drugs and all, but you can't them to Japanese workers who tend to work a more high-impact style, especially in the case of someone like Misawa, who did it for more than a decade. Yuji Nagata and others have mentioned that he didn't look well at all either the day before and leading up to the backdrop bump, so I still have lean with it being a case of shit happening and the backdrop being what broke the camel's back.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 14, 2009)

For those of you who still don't know who he is, just watch Misawa vs. Kenta Kobashi. One of the best matches of all time son.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 14, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Misawa's family chose to not have the autopsy results publicized, so we're never going to know.
> 
> 
> Not every case is the same. Granted, a majority of American wrestlers have died due to drugs and all, but you can't them to Japanese workers who tend to work a more high-impact style, especially in the case of someone like Misawa, who did it for more than a decade. Yuji Nagata and others have mentioned that he didn't look well at all either the day before and leading up to the backdrop bump, so I still have lean with it being a case of shit happening and the backdrop being what broke the camel's back.



You don't think Japanese wrestlers do drugs do ya?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 14, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> You don't think Japanese wrestlers do drugs do ya?



I think he's just saying it's less likely.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 14, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> For those of you who still don't know who he is, just watch Misawa vs. Kenta Kobashi. One of the best matches of all time son.



Links please


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 14, 2009)

I would have suggested any number of the matches against Kawada, but Kenta's just as good.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 14, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I think he's just saying it's less likely.


Exactly. I'd be completely retarded to think that Japanese wrestlers didn't do drugs.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 14, 2009)

Not the match I meant, but it will do

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ANvKlcT6F4[/YOUTUBE]


Jove said:


> I would have suggested any number of the matches against Kawada, but Kenta's just as good.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifUBuBeZsxo[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYE74CUnw7U[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2vYeGNKc-E[/YOUTUBE]


Sorry if it don't show, youtube and it's tags don't always work with me


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 15, 2009)

So...any predictions on tomorrow nights three for all?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 15, 2009)

I predict that I won't watch it


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 15, 2009)

It's nice to see the comments section of the Misawa article wasn't full of assholes laughing at him or the business. Kinda shocking considering that it's ESPN.com of all places.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm thinking (or maybe hoping) that Triple H walks away with it. That will give him his 14th title reign and bring him 1 step closer to beating Ric Flair's 16 times title reign record. If H doesn't get it I'm rooting for Big Show. Randy Orton can fuck off and die. Show I don't have a problem with but I don't particularly like, either.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 15, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> I predict that I won't watch it





Someone boring wins the WWE title, everybody else retains.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 15, 2009)

Im thinking Superman will win the title. Dreamer might retain the title or they will drop it back to Captain Lithp. And Punk had better retain because its time for the guy to turn heel, because if he loses to edge, he'll just lose it at the next title defense.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 15, 2009)

If Punk doesn't retain I'm gonna be seriously pissed off.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 15, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Im thinking Superman will win the title. Dreamer might retain the title or they will drop it back to Captain Lithp. And Punk had better retain because its time for the guy to turn heel, because if he loses to edge, he'll just lose it at the next title defense.





Panic said:


> If Punk doesn't retain I'm gonna be seriously pissed off.



Relax folks, it's free tv. Punk won't lose.

Right Hogan?

I betcha only two or three people are gonna know what I'm refering to


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 15, 2009)

There was already negative reaction from him winning the MITB two years in a row. I think more people wanted MVP and Christian to win.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 15, 2009)

I really wouldn't mind all that much if Punk lost it to Hardy. I just don't want that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Edge to have it.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 15, 2009)

Panic said:


> I'm thinking (or maybe hoping) that Triple H walks away with it. That will give him his 14th title reign and bring him 1 step closer to beating Ric Flair's 16 times title reign record. If H doesn't get it I'm rooting for Big Show. Randy Orton can fuck off and die. Show I don't have a problem with but I don't particularly like, either.



Does anyone have any serious doubt that Triple H will become a 17 time World Champion?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 15, 2009)

Not really. The guy gets all the reigns he wants, thanks to good ol Vince, aka Father in Law.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 15, 2009)

I got bored and posted this on the ESPN comment thingy.



> Kudos to ESPN for shining light on this.
> 
> Sad to see Misawa go because of what he meant to the business. It's sad, because when people think pro wrestling they think fake looking, poorly performed, cheesy, over the top people like Hogan, instead of gutsy, hard hitters like Kobashi and Misawa who took chops and hits that would make any "real" athlete cry for mommy.
> 
> RIP


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 15, 2009)

Funny reading those comments people think that Vince had a hand in it. There was thing in there that I did like.

"In Mexico, its religion, In Canada its Tradition, in Japan its sport, and in America its a joke."


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 15, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Funny reading those comments people think that Vince had a hand in it. There was thing in there that I did like.
> 
> "In Mexico, its religion, In Canada its Tradition, in Japan its sport, and in America its a joke."



So true, so true.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 15, 2009)

Seriously man, why do I still even bother trying to watch CIMA matches. Guy is just overall unentertaining to me

ANd can he go five minutes without Dragon Gate tossing a belt around his waist?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 15, 2009)

CIMA is the Japanese Cena then?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 15, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> CIMA is the Japanese Cena then?



To some extent, one major difference being that most smarks not named Chaos Ghost seem to enjoy CIMA


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 15, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Not the match I meant, but it will do
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ANvKlcT6F4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



This thread just got a lot more awesome.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 15, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> This thread just got a lot more awesome.



I think I know what this thread needs, more matches being posted.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUPbRGEUis4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCrwchIx09o[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIDehEQo8m8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 15, 2009)

Im thinkin of watching some dragongate usa on youtube, any competitors I should watch for?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 15, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Im thinkin of watching some dragongate usa on youtube, any competitors I should watch for?



SpeedMuscle( Naruki Doi and Masato Yoshino) is all you need son

Add BxB Hulk and Dragon Kid to that list. But limit yourself to just DG, there are a lot of great Puro guys who work for other promotions like Shinsuke Nakamura, Suwama, KENTA, Ricky Marvin and Kotaro Suzuki, Naomichi Marufuji, and Hiroshi Tanahashi*cough*overrated*cough*

Not to mention your Puro legends


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 15, 2009)

Alright. I'll look into them some time down the road.

I was thinking, if Kaval gets the call up soon, he really should tag with Bourne, kinda like a new version of the filthy animals.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Jun 15, 2009)

Kaval aka Low Ki should be TBK parnter


----------



## Broleta (Jun 15, 2009)

ItzDestiny said:


> Kaval aka Low Ki should be TBK parnter



He's injured.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 15, 2009)

Seems like I was right about Misawa.



> According to an article by Jiji Press (one of Japan’s largest news wire services), Hiroshima Prefectural police have stated that the cause of death for Mitsuharu Misawa (age 46) on Saturday night was cervical spinal cord damage.
> 
> Famous Japanese referee Ted Tanabe dies at age 46
> 
> Independent promotion Osaka Pro Wrestling announced that referee Tetsuo “Ted” Tanabe, who became a fixture in W*ING, FMW, Michinoku Pro, and other top pro-wrestling promotions due to his short stature and large frame combined with exaggerated mannerisms, reportedly lost consciousness after officiating a match for Osaka Pro on the 14th. CPR was given, along with AED (defibrillator) treatment, but Tanabe could not be revived while being transported to the emergency room at an Osaka city hospital.



EDIT: And this is my 2,500th post here?


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 15, 2009)

I don't like CIMA. Okay the goggles he wears to the ring are cool, but that's about as far as it goes.

EVERYONE loves BxB Hulk and his dancing ways. The Japanese Womenz swoon. The nerdy guys wanna become.

YAMATO(sp) the way he smiles... very pedophileish. Must admit!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 15, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Seems like I was right about Misawa.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: And this is my 2,500th post here?


How were you here like three years before me and have such a low post count?



RadishMan said:


> I don't like CIMA. Okay the goggles he wears to the ring are cool, but that's about as far as it goes.
> 
> EVERYONE loves BxB Hulk and his dancing ways. The Japanese Womenz swoon. The nerdy guys wanna become.
> 
> YAMATO(sp) the way he smiles... very pedophileish. Must admit!



THe womenz don't love BxB Hulk.

The womenz luv REEEEKKKKKYYYYYY MARVEEEEEEENNNN1!!!!


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 15, 2009)

I'll tell ya who the womenz luv. Your new world champion, A-Double.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 15, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> I'll tell ya who the womenz luv. Your new world champion, A-Double.



Who'd he beat for the belt? I might DL the match if its someone good

I aint watched ROH in forever


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 15, 2009)

Jerry Lynn, who beat Nigel for the belt during the Mania Weekend shows. Good thing about Aries though, he's already a heel so the fans can't turn on him. Well they can, but it won't really matter.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 15, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Jerry Lynn, who beat Nigel for the belt during the Mania Weekend shows. Good thing about Aries though, he's already a heel so the fans can't turn on him. Well they can, but it won't really matter.



Yeah, I might get that. Nigel was champ last time I watched.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 15, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> How were you here like three years before me and have such a low post count?


I'm not much of a post whore. 

I think I had maybe 150-200 posts total my first two years here. Plus, this thread didn't exist til like 2007 and all my other posts in this section were in the scattered pro wrestling threads that lasted maybe two pages tops and occasionally the NFL thread.

So Aries beat Lynn, eh? Will the match be on the TV show?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 15, 2009)

Epic prediction!

Kennedy never got fired, it's all a work so he can return as GM of RAW


----------



## calimike (Jun 15, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Autopsy results in yet?





> The Mainichi Daily News reported today that the death of Pro Wrestling NOAH founder and Japanese wrestling legend Mitsuharu Misawa was caused by damage to his cervical spinal cord after striking his head from a back suplex.
> 
> Source: PWInsider.com





> Although Pro Wrestling NOAH and the family of Mitsuharu Misawa attempted to keep the cause of death quiet, it has been reported in Japan from police reports from talking with hospital workers that the death was caused by a spinal cord injury from the back suplex and not heart problems.
> 
> Source: F4Wonline.com



AAwww, That's why!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 15, 2009)

calimike said:


> AAwww, That's why!



This is gonna look bad for the biz

EDIT: HOLY CRAP! I just noticed what Shadow posted.....two men from the same profession in teh same region both in the same weekend....after both collapse mid-ring? ANd both of em were 46? Sounds like some Death Note type shit.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 15, 2009)

Congrats Vince you made me care about RAW once again


----------



## Frieza (Jun 15, 2009)

Hellion said:


> Congrats Vince you made me care about RAW once again



I can not watch Raw anymore, unless it is the divas. I lost all interest after Bret Hart left.. he was a hero to me as a kid. No one else was able to put their morals into character after he left.. so I stopped following, but I will watch a Wrestlemania if I hear from others that it will be good.

So what did he do to make it interesting?


----------



## Legend (Jun 15, 2009)

So trump owns Raw?


----------



## Way-Man (Jun 15, 2009)

Legend said:


> So trump owns Raw?


This is some bull$#*!  Donald Trump?!?  If I wanted to see his touped ass I would watch The Apprentice.  Waht is he doing in the WWE anyway?  Doesn't he have enough on his plate?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 15, 2009)

Legend said:


> So trump owns Raw?



Looks like it, though frankly I was hoping it would be Stone Cold.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 15, 2009)

I can barely even watch it with the divas, outside of the interesting matches that aren't main event material. A few main events here and there.


----------



## Legend (Jun 15, 2009)

The miz shot hornswoggle in the nuts with the T-shirt cannon.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 15, 2009)

calimike said:


> AAwww, That's why!



Ah. A pity.

And Donald Trump?

Anyone saw that coming?


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 15, 2009)

So Orton has the title again? Wow could Batista's title win be anymore pointless?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 15, 2009)

Best match of the night, Jericho Vs. Mysterio. I swear Jericho was gonna steal the 619 and use it on Rey. If only he had hit the move.

But, I digress, REALLY Vince? Really!? I was expected Bischoff, Ted DiBiase Sr. Someone of relevance!


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 15, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Best match of the night, Jericho Vs. Mysterio. I swear Jericho was gonna steal the 619 and use it on Rey. If only he had hit the move.
> 
> But, I digress, REALLY Vince? Really!? I was expected Bischoff, Ted DiBiase Sr. Someone of relevance!



Vince probably wanted someone who he could make a good feud out of, course I found that whole segment annoying, and I hope Trump's not on Raw every week.

On another note, I hope Hornswoggle had some extra padding down below, because those air guns hurt like a bitch.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 15, 2009)

But Vinnie disappoints me. There could of been more with Bischoff, considering he was Vince's top competition for several years.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 15, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> But Vinnie disappoints me. There could of been more with Bischoff, considering he was Vince's top competition for several years.



Vince doesn't like Bischoff It's common knowledge that the only reason he got the GM of RAW role years ago was because Vince just wanted to say that he had him on his payrole.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 15, 2009)

Oh, shit, Trips


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 15, 2009)

But Ted GM would work for eventually making Ted Jr. go face. Let's say Daddy cuts him off.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 15, 2009)

Miz is gonna win

EDIT: Damn


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 15, 2009)

EDIT: Unpredictable


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 15, 2009)

I think some of the people in the OBD are gonna hate my guts after my last post where I called HBK "the Backbroke Bitch" and say Taker's win streak at WM is overblown in that dumb 4-way thread.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 15, 2009)

This is why I don't hate you


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 15, 2009)

Yeah, I saw Jean Paul winning a mile away.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 15, 2009)

"Oopsy-face" Big Show always wins!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 15, 2009)

Got a wider, or bigger version of that pic


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 15, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I think some of the people in the OBD are gonna hate my guts after my last post where I called HBK "the Backbroke Bitch" and say Taker's win streak at WM is overblown in that dumb 4-way thread.



The silly marks in that place are epic. I feel good knowing I got the last on topic post in the thread


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 15, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Got a wider, or bigger version of that pic


There's a guy who gets screencaps from every RAW and Impact, so I just gotta find the thread because I know he posted a bigger version of it.

EDIT: Ask and ye shall receive!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 15, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> This makes no sense
> 
> If your going in terms of this being a real fight, the thought that the FU Attitude Adjustment is inferior to the Stunner nad People's Elbow is borderline retarded. The People's Elbow would NEVER happen in a fight amd the Stunner would only do that....stun someone. Not to mention how easy that can be reversed in a fight.
> 
> ...



I think I was the only one who used logic.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 15, 2009)

Marks are awful on wwe universe as well.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 15, 2009)

This thread is full of marks.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 15, 2009)

Yeah, but we have class. I have seen Jericho marks get angry cause there is the possibility of Morrison and Jericho having a feud, cause apparently heaven forbid Jericho work with some younger talent.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 15, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I think I was the only one who used logic.


Hey! My only on-topic post used logic, dammit!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 15, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> This thread is full of marks.


I know who you mark for


JarethDallis said:


> Yeah, but we have class. I have seen Jericho marks get angry cause there is the possibility of Morrison and Jericho having a feud, cause apparently heaven forbid Jericho work with some Inferior talent.





Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Hey! My only on-topic post used logic, dammit!



I didn't see it dammit! Re-post it or something!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 15, 2009)

I may be a Morrison mark, but I can at least not throw a hissy fit if he works with someone I dislike...though on smackdown its hard to argue. All the top talent is there. While Mr. Trump has all the losers, excluding Miz. He's the best part of Raw at times.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 15, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I may be a Morrison mark, but I can at least not throw a hissy fit if he works with someone I dislike...though on smackdown its hard to argue. All the top talent is there. While Mr. Trump has all the losers, excluding Miz. He's the best part of Raw at times.



Speakin of Miz and Morrison, did anyone else here now that they still do the Dirt Sheet?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 16, 2009)

They do separate ones I hear. Cause there has yet to be a divorce court for a bromance gone sour.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 16, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> They do separate ones I hear. Cause there has yet to be a divorce court for a bromance gone sour.



Well the one I saw had both of them talkin via satalite, I'll post a link if I can find it again


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 16, 2009)

I'll see if there is one on youtube.

On 'nother note, do you think they're repackaging Hawkins?


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Jun 16, 2009)

hmmmm So CM Punk is champion and Dreamer and Orton? I missed the ppv and haven't been on much recently.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 16, 2009)

The greatest thing with the divas match tonight. Maryse was looking really good. Yes I am the shallow!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 16, 2009)

I wish there was more good consistent good women's wrestling in the WWE. . .


----------



## Broleta (Jun 16, 2009)

Good Raw last night. Except that Donald Trump thing, that was so fucking bad. I actually had to stick my face into a pillow in embarassment.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 16, 2009)

Broleta said:


> Good Raw last night. Except that Donald Trump thing, that was so fucking bad. I actually had to stick my face into a pillow in embarassment.



Agreed, Though I missed the first hour because I didn't know it had gotten an extra one (I haven't watched WWE wrestling in forever)

On another note, who else chuckled when Miz started slowly poking his head up above the ring, like a deranged cartoon character.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 16, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> Agreed, Though I missed the first hour because I didn't know it had gotten an extra one (I haven't watched WWE wrestling in forever)
> 
> On another note, who else chuckled when Miz started slowly poking his head up above the ring, like a deranged cartoon character.



I know, I'd love a gif of that. aStill doesnt beat that Satan face Vince made at Mania 19 when he did it.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Jun 16, 2009)

WWE is so average now.

I wish they brought back the whole Raw/Smackdown rivalry. Where the rosters actually stayed on their show and the whole GM rivalry to persuade wrestlers to swap brands.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 16, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> I know, I'd love a gif of that. aStill doesnt beat that Satan face Vince made at Mania 19 when he did it.


That was one of the greatest things Vince has ever done.  And he topped it later when he was flipping Hogan off while bleeding like a stuck pig and being put on a stretcher. Best thing ever next to Crazy Vince before the Benoit tragedy happened.

Miz blasting Hornswaggle in the nuts with the T-shirt gun was just downright dickish and I loved it.

RAW as a whole(finally watched the whole thing on tape) was pretty good sans the Trump stuff. Vince arguing with a pre-recorded promo of Trump was quite retarded and insanely obvious. I kinda would've liked to see MVP or Kofi win the battle royal since that title match is just going to be on RAW next week(and we all know Hunter is facing Orton at the PPV) as it could've been a nice showcase for either guy, but alas.

Hopefully, Trump just shows up every once and a while and hires a GM /someone to make official announcements in his place for the most part if they're going to do this thing for more than a couple of months.


----------



## SilverCross (Jun 16, 2009)

i really dont expect this trump stuff to last.....especially with how very dead the crowd was during that whole promo....

anyways, im just gonna ignore the annoyance of trips winning the battle royal.......so other wise, great raw...while miz did well, i got reminded of the greatness that was Goldust.

Anyways, i doubt many here agree, but i keep watching the hart matches, and am liking the progress i see, again, most here wont agree from what i've seen in the past, but i think DH is slowly showing improvement in ring..


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 16, 2009)

SilverCross said:


> i really dont expect this trump stuff to last.....especially with how very dead the crowd was during that whole promo....
> 
> anyways, im just gonna ignore the annoyance of trips winning the battle royal.......so other wise, great raw...while miz did well, i got reminded of the greatness that was Goldust.
> 
> Anyways, i doubt many here agree, but i keep watching the hart matches, and am liking the progress i see, again, most here wont agree from what i've seen in the past, but i think DH is slowly showing improvement in ring..



The E has fuckin ruined Goldust. He could've been a Main Eventer had they not made it so obvious that he was just Dusty's boy dressing up in drag. Back in the 90s when he had the IC title run with Marlena by his side, he was bound for success. I mean, this guy scared the fuck out of plenty of kids(me included) back then with his molesty ways(somethin that only Mankind and Taker have done to me). But once he went from Master of the Mindgames to freak show, his career was dead.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 16, 2009)

Finlay gone heel? Please oh god please!


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 16, 2009)

HHH needs a push.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 16, 2009)

Really? Does Trips really need a push?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 16, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> HHH needs a push.



When hasn't HHH gotten a push, just by being there.

(WCW days and Jobber Hunter don't count)


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 16, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> The E has fuckin ruined Goldust. He could've been a Main Eventer had they not made it so obvious that he was just Dusty's boy dressing up in drag. Back in the 90s when he had the IC title run with Marlena by his side, he was bound for success. I mean, this guy scared the fuck out of plenty of kids(me included) back then with his molesty ways(somethin that only Mankind and Taker have done to me). But once he went from Master of the Mindgames to freak show, his career was dead.



I seriously doubt Dustin could have been a main eventer. He's a good wrestler, but not every good wrestler is destined to main event the show.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 16, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Finlay gone heel? Please oh god please!


 Finlay needs to leave. His act was wearng thin as a heel before and his face work is awful. Job to SOS then hit the skids old timer.



RadishMan said:


> HHH needs a push.



It's just a click away

@ VBD I don't by any means think he could've been one of those multi time world champs Main Eventers, but more like a JBL, win a World Title or two for a couple of months and live off of that for the rest of the career kinda guy.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 16, 2009)

I know. He's fifty, its time he leaves. He is not Flair. Flair had talent.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 16, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I know. He's fifty, its time he leaves. He is not Flair. Flair had talent.



He really needs to be just a behind the scenes guy or something, I got tired of seeing HHH in the title picture yeas ago, back when Evolution was still around.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 16, 2009)

Are we talking about Finlay here or Trips?

Works both ways actually. :ho


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 16, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I know. He's fifty, its time he leaves. He is not Flair. Flair had talent.



Flair may have been better in prime, but Finlay now >>> Flair since he came back to the E.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 16, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I know. He's fifty, its time he leaves. He is not Flair. Flair had talent.


I've never negged anyone on this forum, but I'll be damned if you're getting very close to being the first.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 16, 2009)

You guys were talking about Finley, I thought you were still talking about Triple H, oh well I haven't seen much of Finley in while, but I do hear he's getting up there in years. 

Wasn't he a road agent before he came back?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 16, 2009)

Finley's a great worker considering his age. He's just not good with gimmicks :- P.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 16, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I've never negged anyone on this forum, but I'll be damned if you're getting very close to being the first.


:rofl



KingOfShippers said:


> You guys were talking about Finley, I thought you were still talking about Triple H, oh well I haven't seen much of Finley in while, but I do hear he's getting up there in years.
> 
> Wasn't he a road agent before he came back?



I belive so


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 16, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I've never negged anyone on this forum, but I'll be damned if you're getting very close to being the first.



Well excuse me Major Asshole. I can't help if I think there is a time and place for someone to retire. Its like if John Elway just up and decided one day, Im gonna be a quarter back again because Im way past my prime and I need to prove I can still win gold. I'm not even fond of Ric Flair but he earned titles when he was in his prime, Finlay couldn't even do that in his prime. There are times when its hard to buy it as legit when a younger guy who is strong, faster, and more agile has to job to make this guy look good. Is this getting through your thick skull? I don't care if you neg me. I have my opinions and you need to get off the high horse you rode in on, because I don't think the way you do.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 17, 2009)

It's not that serious Jareth.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 17, 2009)

Finlay used to be the head trainer for the Divas on Raw before he moved to SD! did he not?

I miss Trish.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 17, 2009)

Well Im seriously sick of Shadow jumping on my back because I don't share his opinion 100% of the time. Its seriously tiresome. I've been trying to take the high road, but there is a time and a place when I don't have to be told by him I need to think his way.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 17, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Finlay used to be the head trainer for the Divas on Raw before he moved to SD! did he not?
> 
> I miss Trish.



We all miss Trish. She was the greatest, she would of been at wrestlemania but she refused to job to Santino.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 17, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Well Im seriously sick of Shadow jumping on my back because I don't share his opinion 100% of the time. Its seriously tiresome. I've been trying to take the high road, but there is a time and a place when I don't have to be told by him I need to think his way.



TBH that's how pro wrestling fans operate(or the way they should operate imho.) If you don't agree with me your wrong, and clearly less intelligent than me. Its one of the one parts of being a smark. To me anyway.

EDIT: Gerald "Jerry" Brisco suffered a stroke.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 17, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Well excuse me Major Asshole. I can't help if I think there is a time and place for someone to retire. Its like if John Elway just up and decided one day, Im gonna be a quarter back again because Im way past my prime and I need to prove I can still win gold. I'm not even fond of Ric Flair but he earned titles when he was in his prime, Finlay couldn't even do that in his prime. There are times when its hard to buy it as legit when a younger guy who is strong, faster, and more agile has to job to make this guy look good. Is this getting through your thick skull? I don't care if you neg me. I have my opinions and you need to get off the high horse you rode in on, because I don't think the way you do.




Dude, the smiley should've told you I was just kidding.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 17, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Well excuse me Major Asshole. I can't help if I think there is a time and place for someone to retire. Its like if John Elway just up and decided one day, Im gonna be a quarter back again because Im way past my prime and I need to prove I can still win gold. I'm not even fond of Ric Flair but he earned titles when he was in his prime, Finlay couldn't even do that in his prime. There are times when its hard to buy it as legit when a younger guy who is strong, faster, and more agile has to job to make this guy look good. Is this getting through your thick skull? I don't care if you neg me. I have my opinions and you need to get off the high horse you rode in on, because I don't think the way you do.



Finlay rapes 95% of the fucking roster. What are you even talking about? He outwrestles all the young guys. He was never given a title in WCW because he never sucked Bischoff or Hogans dicks. You can take your gimmick and job politics and fuck them buddy.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 17, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Finlay rapes 95% of the fucking roster. What are you even talking about? He outwrestles all the young guys. He was never given a title in WCW because he never sucked Bischoff or Hogans dicks. You can take your gimmick and job politics and fuck them buddy.



Please. Finlay was a good worker in WCW, and pretty good as recently as before his face turn a couple of years back. But now? He's getting along on veteran rep just like Dreamer is and Flair was. 

Point blank, he needs to do a job and go bye bye.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 17, 2009)

Finlay has gotten stale to be honest. Its primarily why Jack Swagger had such a poor showing at NWO. At this point, he needs to really go the way of Dean Malenko and work as a trainer, thats what Vets his age should be doing, that and talent scouting.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 17, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Finlay has gotten stale to be honest. Its primarily why Jack Swagger had such a poor showing at NWO. At this point, he needs to really go the way of Dean Malenko and work as a trainer, thats what Vets his age should be doing, that and talent scouting.



I want Malenko to come back so he can pull a Steamboat and outwork the entire roster man by man.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 17, 2009)

Allegedly he's been teaching Dreamer. But ya know Matt might have been forced to put that into his commentary.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 17, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Allegedly he's been teaching Dreamer. But ya know Matt might have been forced to put that into his commentary.



Why would Malenko be teaching a man as old as and as limited as Tommy?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 17, 2009)

All I know is, Stryker said that Malenko was teaching Dreamer some submission holds, or I might have misheard, it might have been taught.


----------



## SilverCross (Jun 17, 2009)

wow....of all the old guys still wrestling, finlay is the only one yall want to complain about? theres a lot of others that aren't much different in age still going. If you can still work, i see no problem in still being in the ring. Finlay can still out wrestle a lot of people, so whats the problem? A rather strong looking guy, with tons of experience and knowledge cant beat an over confident less experienced young wrestler? 
if you believe that, you may want to re-evaluate this business.

Anyways, hes on ECW, working with young talent, this can only help the young guys get better, so whats the problem?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 17, 2009)

SilverCross said:


> wow....of all the old guys still wrestling, finlay is the only one yall want to complain about? theres a lot of others that aren't much different in age still going. If you can still work, i see no problem in still being in the ring. Finlay can still out wrestle a lot of people, so whats the problem? A rather strong looking guy, with tons of experience and knowledge cant beat an over confident less experienced young wrestler?
> if you believe that, you may want to re-evaluate this business.
> 
> Anyways, hes on ECW, working with young talent, this can only help the young guys get better, so whats the problem?



He's just todays target....wait until Thursday when the entire MEM (save for Bookah) gets ripped


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 17, 2009)

But Ghost, the only MEM unhospitalized is Kurt.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 17, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> But Ghost, the only MEM unhospitalized is Kurt.



But see, this is how it's gonna go down

Poster #1: GOd TNA is awful

Poster #2: Clearly, all there doing pushing old farts and misusing the young guns

Poster 3:Agreed. They won't be good until they let fail like Foley and Sting go retire somewhere

See? That's how easy it can turn into an anti MEM convo


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 17, 2009)

True. So it seems Bobby Lashley just up and disappeared from his arrival to tna altogether. A shame really.


----------



## calimike (Jun 17, 2009)

> According to Green Destiny Newsletter, _It has been reported that Mitsuharu Misawa told associates in NOAH that he planned to retire within the year. Ryu Nakada, the general director of NOAH, said that it was highly likely that Misawa would have retired within the year to continue his entropreneural interests which they discussed as recently as after the Kiramesse Numazu show on the 9th of this month.
> 
> When asked about NOAH’s plans going forward Nakada said that after the current tour had been completed, and events had settled down, everyone would sit down and begin discussions on the topic._



The “1″ and “2″ after the date link to Samurai TV coverage of this event which I highly recommend.


> Green Destiny Newsletter is translating... _Jun Akiyama entered the ring to start the show and announced that due to accumulated back injuries he would be unable to wrestle for the forseeable future. Akiyama requested that the planned GHC title match between Takeshi Rikioh and himself go on, with Go Shiozaki taking Akiyama’s place.
> 
> Go Shiozaki did Akiyama’s request justice and won the GHC Heavyweight Title, becoming the first NOAH rookie to win the belt. Shiozaki was overcome with both his win and the events that have surrounded it in the past few days, remarking on how heavy the belt was in perhaps more ways than one._


----------



## Broleta (Jun 17, 2009)

I dont see why you guys are moaning about Finlay. He jobs to young guys all the time; Kidd, Smith and Swagger most recently.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 17, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Finlay rapes 95% of the fucking roster.



Except in being over.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 17, 2009)

Ooo. Touche.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 17, 2009)

all he needs is hornswoggle if he really cared about being over.

Remember when he had hornswoggle and was more over than all the young guys? yeah, shut that shit up.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 17, 2009)

Broleta said:


> I dont see why you guys are moaning about Finlay. He jobs to young guys all the time; Kidd, Smith and Swagger most recently.


And your point is?


RadishMan said:


> Except in being over.





Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> all he needs is hornswoggle if he really cared about being over.
> 
> Remember when he had hornswoggle and was more over than all the young guys? yeah, shut that shit up.



If by over you mean people laughing at him and treating him like a sideshow and only the 9 year olds cheering for him, then yes, I remember him being quite over


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 17, 2009)

Preach brother!


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 17, 2009)

and yet that was still more over than Orton or any of the other young guys ever were as face. Bar Cena and Jeff.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 17, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> and yet that was still more over than Orton or any of the other young guys ever were as face. Bar Cena and Jeff.



Not at all.

A) Orton fails as a face

B) he was still more over than Finaly. Just cuz the kids love him means nothing. That thunderous applauds he use to get. It's called "sweatening" or even "canned heat".

Hell, Chuck Palumbo use to get "cheered"


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 17, 2009)

That's cause Orton has no personality. Being a face means you gotta bring some personality...and as for Cena, he has this goin for him "I will win no matter what because I have the plot shield! I can't ever lose because it makes the boss money!"


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm a little late on this but I'm actually liking the idea of Trump being in charge of Raw. No commercials? Kick ass!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 17, 2009)

Okay, heres the latest rumors from the Bleacher Report. Reportedly, Dos Caras has signed with the E again. I will check my other sources to confirm this but if what I read is accurate he will be debuting on the main roster, which means Kaval won't have to have the stigma of being an impersonator resulting in a stagnate career.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 17, 2009)

Isn't there something going on with Big Show? I was watching something on Fox earlier and there was a commercial for TMZ and they said something about controversy with Show and the WWE.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 17, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Hell, Chuck Palumbo use to get "cheered"


Surely you jest. 

Now now, if Finlay is over with Horny and without him he's not...

That being said, being over as a face has to be the hardest thing to do in wrestling. Hell for that token, it's pretty difficult to get people to care about you at all just to hate you. Guys like Shelton. He's a heel. Supposedly. And we're supposed to hate him and boo him. And I ask one question. WHY? A lot of these so-called heels you're supposed to dislike. Other then going against someone you like... what reason have they given us to hate them?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 17, 2009)

I dunno I don't watch TMZ.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 17, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Surely you jest.
> 
> Now now, if Finlay is over with Horny and without him he's not...
> 
> That being said, being over as a face has to be the hardest thing to do in wrestling. Hell for that token, it's pretty difficult to get people to care about you at all just to hate you. Guys like Shelton. He's a heel. Supposedly. And we're supposed to hate him and boo him. And I ask one question. WHY? A lot of these so-called heels you're supposed to dislike. Other then going against someone you like... what reason have they given us to hate them?



because they cheat to win against the good guys you're supposed to root for and they insult you and the rest of the fans. Sadly Benjamin isn't good at either of those.

It all boils down to booking. If Finlay was booked better he'd be more over. Same with Orton, Shelton, Paul Burchill, Regal and Mickie James.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 17, 2009)

I was just curious if you had heard anything.



			
				TMZ said:
			
		

> Mega-huge wrestler *The Big Show* lied when he said he was leaving wrestling for boxing, according to a new lawsuit.
> 
> The suit claims the 7' tall, 500 pound behemoth cut a deal with *SoBe Entertainment* in 2007 to become a boxer. SoBe claims they paid Mr. Show $84,000 a month and fronted him an extra $1 mil for a house.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 17, 2009)

Maybe if Shelton stopped looking like Sisqo to sell his gimmick of the gold standard we could take him seriously.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 17, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Maybe if Shelton stopped looking like Sisqo to sell his gimmick of the gold standard we could take him seriously.



Definitely, Benjamin works better as a face anyways. Specially since the black dude with blonde hair style only worked for 2 or 3 dudes and Benjamin isn't one of them.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 17, 2009)

Also Benjamin needs to work on mic skills.

And sweet mother of god...whats worse than another John Cena movie? A movie Starring the Big Show in it! Please merciful god, strike down the bitch who casts the superstars with no acting talent down!


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 17, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Also Benjamin needs to work on mic skills.



Kinda late for that. I was hoping all that time he wasn't on TV in 06 he was working on his mic skills but no such luck. Then again he doesn't seem to care about being a mid-carder for life anyways.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 17, 2009)

John Morrison isn't too bad with his mic skills, he needs to work on it more. Ya can kinda tell that the E is investing in him, considering that little thing they run before the their shows, showing all their greats over the years includes him posing.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 17, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> John Morrison isn't too bad with his mic skills, he needs to work on it more. Ya can kinda tell that the E is investing in him, considering that little thing they run before the their shows, showing all their greats over the years includes him posing.



That means nothing.

Maria is in that thing too


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 17, 2009)

That's Maria? I thought it was Lita!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 17, 2009)

The wwe title is right where it belongs...

That being said, Im not too fond of Trump being named the "owner" of Raw. As a matter of fact, I hate it. I think it's only a matter of time before the WWE scraps this angle, just like they scrapped the Million dollar giveaway a while back.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 17, 2009)

I think Morrison has a bright future in the wwe. Im suprised he's still with the wwe, seeing ass 99.9 percent of tough enough winners dont last too long....

Hell, speaking of tough enough, I'm suprised Josh frickin Matthews is still here. TE 1 was so long ago, about 9 or 8 eight years, if im not mistaken.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 17, 2009)

When Vinnie said, he sold the show. I thought JBL, or Ted Sr., not a guy with a bad wig and a scrunched up face.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 17, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> That's Maria? I thought it was Lita!



Doing the moonsault? Yes Lita

Popping open her shirt? Maria


EDIT: Actually that may be Candice Michelle, which makes it worse actually.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 17, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I think Morrison has a bright future in the wwe. Im suprised he's still with the wwe, seeing ass 99.9 percent of tough enough winners dont last too long....
> 
> Hell, speaking of tough enough, I'm suprised Josh frickin Matthews is still here. TE 1 was so long ago, about 9 or 8 eight years, if im not mistaken.



Don't forget Miz was also a Tough Enough competitor. But these two are the exception of what was produced by that show. I think these two brought some personality with them, and made the right friends in the company.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 18, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Doing the moonsault? Yes Lita
> 
> Popping open her shirt? Maria
> 
> ...



Just be glad she isn't making Latino women look bad anymore. She finally stopped doing the big miami hair. Now if Melina would stop it too. I dunno why, but gigantic hair on a latina isn't too attractive.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 18, 2009)

And Miz was on the real world which is why he even got the shot in the first place.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 18, 2009)

Yes we're aware, I never watched the real world. But was he the guy who was a douche on the real world? ...Wait...arent most of the guys on the real world douches to begin with?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 18, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Just be glad she isn't making Latino women look bad anymore. She finally stopped doing the big miami hair. Now if Melina would stop it too. I dunno why, but gigantic hair on a latina isn't too attractive.


Is Lita even Latin? Or is she Latin in the same way Kofi's Jamacian?


Violent By Design said:


> And Miz was on the real world which is why he even got the shot in the first place.



I loved Miz on the Real World, which is probally why I mark so hard now


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 18, 2009)

Nah, I think she's white. But with a surname like Dumas she must be some kind of watered down latin like I am.

Edit: Of course Dumas could also be french. So Im leaning towards her just using the name Lita cause it was exotic.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 18, 2009)

When Lita first came to the wwe, I thought she was latin. Does the name, Esse Rios ring a bell?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 18, 2009)

not to me.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 18, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> When Lita first came to the wwe, I thought she was latin. Does the name, Esse Rios ring a bell?



I havent heard about that useless cunt in a while


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 18, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> That's cause Orton has no personality. Being a face means you gotta bring some personality...and as for Cena, he has this goin for him "I will win no matter what because I have the plot shield! I can't ever lose because it makes the boss money!"


Yeah, that's why he's jobbed to JBL, Big Show, Orton, Triple H, and Batista over the past year, amirite? 



> When Lita first came to the wwe, I thought she was latin. Does the name, Esse Rios ring a bell?


When she first came to the WWF, she was a Godfather ho.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 18, 2009)

Esse Rios was fire.


Cena actually jobs. Could you imagine JBL beating Batista or HHH clean?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 18, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Yeah, that's why he's jobbed to JBL, Big Show, Orton, Triple H, and Batista over the past year, amirite?
> 
> 
> When she first came to the WWF, she was a Godfather ho.


So was Victoria as I recall. I know she was one of the, ahem, Mamacitas in the shower with Eddie


Violent By Design said:


> Esse Rios was fire.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 18, 2009)

Ivory was one as well. It's amazing what you find when watching old RAWs.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 18, 2009)

Being a Godfather Ho was like holding the Intercontinental title. It meant you were the best female worker in the business, and you were on your way up. 

​


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 18, 2009)

I recall reading that Godfather's ho's were so hot that they could get Chuck and Billy's attention. Which I now understand more given the angle they had back then.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 18, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBxt_y0xtjk[/YOUTUBE]

Hay guise look wut I found! :x3


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 18, 2009)

That was pretty much a headbutt. If Angle had been closer it would have been sexy.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 18, 2009)

And if Brock wasn't such a dolt he would of realized the SSP isn't meant for a freak like him.

I also took in some old Dirt Sheet tonight, the classic episode from around wrestlemania when Jericho was feuding with Legends. The Miz was all jacked up coffee, I loved it.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 18, 2009)

Apparently he was more then capable of making it beforehand, which is a shame because that would've been an epic finish.

Baby Oil Boys Club? Really?


----------



## Z.:M:.Z (Jun 18, 2009)

Wrestemania XIX was soooo cool.


----------



## SilverCross (Jun 18, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Apparently he was more then capable of making it beforehand, which is a shame because that would've been an epic finish.
> 
> Baby Oil Boys Club? Really?



i actually found that line a bit amusing.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 18, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBxt_y0xtjk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Hay guise look wut I found! :x3


Such failure is a thing of beauty



Panic said:


> That was pretty much a headbutt. If Angle had been closer it would have been sexy.


Not really, because then he would'be landed on his head on top of Angle



RadishMan said:


> Apparently he was more then capable of making it beforehand, which is a shame because that would've been an epic finish.
> 
> Baby Oil Boys Club? Really?


Yeah, he pulled it out in OVW a few times from what I hear. 

And I liked that line May have been the way Cena said it


Z.:M:.Z said:


> Wrestemania XIX was soooo cool.



Decent. That was a good match. Booker should've won. Jericho-Michaels was epic. Austin Rock is awesomely overrated(Rock's shenanigans made it good I guess) Vince and Hulk was amazing.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 18, 2009)

If Brock had hit the SSP, It would have been one of the greatest WM moments ever. Might even rival Hogan slamming Andre.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 18, 2009)

19 is still one of my favorite shows of all time. I know it didn't do well in the buyrates, but damn if it didn't have its moments. Limp Bizkit and ML Girls aside.


----------



## Broleta (Jun 18, 2009)

WM XIX is my favourite wrestlemania second only to 17. Rock/Austin, Hogan/McMahon, Angle/Lesnar and HBK/Jericho were all awesome bouts with amazing buildup. Hardy/Mysterio was a solid opener but Mysterio should have won.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 18, 2009)

X7, X8, and XIX I loved.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 18, 2009)

17 and 23 are my favorite WMs from the last decade with 19 and 24 having their moments.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 18, 2009)

I honestly dvunno if I have a fave Mania

Might be X7 tbh.

One thing I always think of when I think Mania is at Mania XX when

*MITB; Jericho, Benoit, Shelton, Christian, and Edge are all in the ring. Kane's music and pyro hits, effectively setting the ladders on stage ablaze*

Other opponents:

Benoit: 

Kane: *just as planned*

I might not be online much for a while, so I wont be commenting or taking in much new rasslin for a week or so(hopefully)


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 18, 2009)

That sounds epic!

One has to wonder if Kurt for all his egomania didn't decide to no sell the move sorta like a certain overrated wrestler known for snorting like a boar.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 18, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> That sounds epic!
> 
> One has to wonder if Kurt for all his egomania didn't decide to no sell the move sorta like a certain overrated wrestler known for snorting like a boar.



Fuck no selling. When you miss your mark you miss. Woulda looked worse if Kurt didn't move


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 18, 2009)

True enough.

Okay wtf WWE?! A scramble match with Dreamer, Mark Henry, Christian, Swagger, and Finlay!? Alright I don't care now. That has to be the most dull ecw title match ever. We got an old guy, a guy who was rather dull as a champion, a guy who is considered too big for ECW, the all American American who needs to work new people, and A guy people like.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 18, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> One thing I always think of when I think Mania is at Mania XX when
> 
> *MITB; Jericho, Benoit, Shelton, Christian, and Edge are all in the ring. Kane's music and pyro hits, effectively setting the ladders on stage ablaze*
> 
> ...



Hilarious.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 18, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> X7, X8, and XIX I loved.



Why X8? Rock/Hogan and Flair/Taker were good, but the rest... 

I'm actually looking forward to the Scramble. But because I wanna see another match using the concept. We got SCREWED out of the SD! one during the draft.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 18, 2009)

Yep. They must of not felt Morrison was ready to be scene as a contender yet. But my gripe is, we have seen all these guys compete for the title. There isnt any new blood, ya gotta elevate someone to the position at some point.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 18, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Yep. They must of not felt Morrison was ready to be scene as a contender yet. But my gripe is, we have seen all these guys compete for the title. There isnt any new blood, ya gotta elevate someone to the position at some point.



New Blood to compete? Yes. New Blood to win? nope.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 18, 2009)

I dont want them to win. I just want them to try out some new main eventers. That way we don't get bored. Lookit raw, we got the same shit we've seen for the past 10 years basically.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 18, 2009)

The only one I question being in there is Finlay. He hasn't won a match in a while, so he really has no business in the title match. Evan Bourne has 2 victories over a former world champion Henry. He's pretty much faced off mostly everyone on the brand except DH. Speaking of which, I wonder why he's not in line yet. He's gone over Christian and Dreamer...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 18, 2009)

Exactly. And you know, the people want him to have a title run, because at Cyber Sunday they overwhelmingly voted for him. But Finlay really makes no sense, I think people just are getting bored with him. Kinda like "If we wanna watch an old man wrestle, we'll go watch the Jeff Jarrett show." amirite?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 18, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Exactly. And you know, the people want him to have a title run, because at Cyber Sunday they overwhelmingly voted for him. But Finlay really makes no sense, I think people just are getting bored with him. Kinda like "If we wanna watch an old man wrestle, we'll go watch the Jeff Jarrett show." amirite?



Leave The Chosen One out of this


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 18, 2009)

I thought Jericho was the chosen one. After all his titantron says he is the 2nd Coming.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 18, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I thought Jericho was the chosen one. After all his titantron says he is the 2nd Coming.



Jericho is the Savior

Jarrett is the Chosen One, his WCW theme said so


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 18, 2009)

Okay then. I will still take our Savior over Double J, but I only used him as an example since the guy who looks older is gone at the moment.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 19, 2009)

Wow. Carlito and Primo actually stopped sandbagging. Good to see them actually moving fast for a change.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 19, 2009)

Well Aries is the Greatest Man Alive.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 19, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Wow. Carlito and Primo actually stopped sandbagging. Good to see them actually moving fast for a change.



how was superstars? i was at work so i couldn't watch it.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 19, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Well Shinsuke Nakamura is the Greatest Man Alive.



Of course he is:ho


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 19, 2009)

You meant Hiroshi Tanahashi, amirite?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 19, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> how was superstars? i was at work so i couldn't watch it.



They managed to use Maria in a capacity suiting her, referee. She's a cutie but not really much of a stand out as a diva. Ryder beat a jobber. Chavo beat Santino who lets face it is a jobber with a gimmick. And Chrisitian and Colons beat Swagger and the Dynasty. It was fairly good, but dunno why Ryder had to beat a Jabroni when he had a match with Evan last week.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 19, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> You meant Hiroshi Tanahashi, amirite?



What fail is this you speak of?

Is he that one overrated dude with the anime hair?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 19, 2009)

I don't know who that is!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 19, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I don't know who that is!



YOU DON'T!! THEN PUT ASIDE 40+ MINUTES AND WATCH THIS SHIT!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jnVcgwQ84c4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgyD5Fq-ec0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5irAUI60YXU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZcRH2nh9q8[/YOUTUBE]

Ugh, I'm tired of seeing Shinsuke job to that little cunt.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 19, 2009)

But! Hiroshi looks cool! But both are impressive. Now if the E could pick up Japanese wrestlers and not turn them into Kung Funaki.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 19, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> But! Hiroshi looks cool! But both are impressive. Now if the E could pick up Japanese wrestlers and not turn them into Kung Funaki.



Yeah yeah, sure he's talented and all that shit, but I still dislike him

And a Japanese giy hasn't done anything of importance in WWE since Antonio Inoki


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 19, 2009)

Thats where Vinnie went wrong when he stopped working with a Japanese promotion. A lot of the hardcore fans love the Japanese wrestling scenes. I'm gettin into it since they're a bit more aggressive than us soft westerners.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 19, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Thats where Vinnie went wrong when he stopped working with a Japanese promotion. A lot of the hardcore fans love the Japanese wrestling scenes. I'm gettin into it since they're a bit more aggressive than us soft westerners.



I got into because I love stiff wrestling, which is probally why I watched waaaaaaaaaaay more Bob Holly matches than any fan should.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 19, 2009)

Did anyone notice Raven overselling Murdock? He didn't even get hit and he was sent with a force knee! Thats gotta be worse then selling Morrison's forcekick XD.

Stiff is good, its kinda evident with Kaval that is how things should be, considering Kidd was scared shitless when that kick almost hit him.


----------



## Perverted King (Jun 19, 2009)

I really can't watch TNA these days. Is just horrible. Only Black Machismo entertain me somewhat last night in his segment with So Cal Val.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 19, 2009)

I agree with you. TNA is just horrible. It always has been to me. I used to be a huge WCW fan when I was younger, then I got into WWF a little then ECW when it was really hardcore and only did once a month PPV, then I was really into SmackDown! and nowadays I'm a huge RAW fan.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 19, 2009)

Panic said:


> and nowadays I'm a huge RAW fan.





RAW has been shit lately.


----------



## Broleta (Jun 19, 2009)

Panic said:


> TNA is just horrible





Panic said:


> nowadays I'm a huge RAW fan.





Oh the irony.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 19, 2009)

I agree, RAW isn't as good as it's ever been but neither is SmackDown, TNA, ECW, or any other sports entertainment show on TV. They all used to be a hell of a lot better.


----------



## Perverted King (Jun 19, 2009)

WWE signed Dos Caras Jr. which is funny because his style doesn't fit in WWE.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 19, 2009)

RAW was actually good this week, Trump BS aside.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 19, 2009)

Raw has pretty much sucked a donkey's dick since the draft (and has been stale a long time before then) but I don't see how anyone can complain about this week. Several awesome matches and another entertaining Miz shoot. I don't see it continuing even with next week being a "tri-branded" show, but who knows.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 19, 2009)

Still, some matches and funny moments awesome happen. From time to time, however few in-between.


----------



## Perverted King (Jun 19, 2009)

The Trump shit is giving Vince some heat with the media. Many believe it was real and published it. Although the media is sort to blame for this since they believed in a wrestling storyline.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 19, 2009)

Perverted King said:


> I really can't watch TNA these days. Is just horrible. Only Black Machismo entertain me somewhat last night in his segment with So Cal Val.


Lethal: Watch out for her she'll sleep with your best friend
Val:
Shelley: I don't care if you sleep with him
Sabin: *hip thrust


Broleta said:


> Oh the irony.


I knoooooooow


Panic said:


> I agree, RAW isn't as good as it's ever been but neither is *SmackDown*, TNA, *ECW*, or any other sports entertainment show on TV. They all used to be a hell of a lot better.





Kudos to Vince for easilly punking the entire wrestling world.


----------



## Perverted King (Jun 19, 2009)

I really hope The Colons retain at The Bash.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 19, 2009)

Perverted King said:


> The Trump shit is giving Vince some heat with the media. Many believe it was real and published it. Although the media is sort to blame for this since they believed in a wrestling storyline.



The writers of the articles are idiots then. Publishers too.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 19, 2009)

You cunts have homework. Arm yourselves with 25 American dollars and head down to your local Barnes and Noble( DO NOT GO TO BAM) and buy the Wrestlecrap Book of Lists.

You will laugh


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 19, 2009)

Now I gotta go outside.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 19, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Now I gotta go outside.



Or find a decent eBook I guess!


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 19, 2009)

He's the man with the plan and the golden tan.

I've always liked you Chaos, I don't care what the others guy say bad about you through PMs and Reps.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 19, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> He's the man with the plan and the golden tan.
> 
> I've always liked you Chaos, I don't care what the others guy say bad about you through PMs and Reps.



Pay them no mind, they're all just a bunch of dirty Hogan fans is all


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 19, 2009)

Dammit, can Grisham call a match without quoting the promo that happened literally minutes before?

EDIT: HOLY TIDE SHADOW'S GOT A SIG!!!


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 19, 2009)

Yeah, I felt the need to that banner up for a week at least. 

EDIT: I know one of you bitches has been watching SD, so tell me if Jericho/Hardy is any good. Damn distractions...


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 19, 2009)

Dumb question, Misawa was the Tiger Mask that feuded with Davey Boy Smith right?


----------



## Starrk (Jun 19, 2009)

This shit in unbelievable.

Vince is just making himself look good by kayfabe selling Raw to Trump.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 19, 2009)

As long as he stays off SD!...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 19, 2009)

The first two Tiger Masks(Satoru Sayama and Misawa) both feuded with Dynamite Kid in Japan.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 19, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> The first two Tiger Masks(Satoru Sayama and Misawa) both feuded with Dynamite Kid in Japan.



But didn't one of em feud with Davey Boy too?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 19, 2009)

I don't recall Davey ever being in Japan during the time of either of the first two Tiger Masks.

EDIT: He was in Japan, but he never feuded with either Sayama or Misawa.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 19, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I don't recall Davey ever being in Japan during the time of either of the first two Tiger Masks.



I may be mistaken. I did smoke alot of weed when I saw that match years ago.

May have been Dynamite Kid......maybe that's why the match was entertaining


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 19, 2009)

Morrison and Edge had a great match tonight. Maybe they will have Morrison work with someone besides Benjamin now. I think they beat that horse long enough.

Okay so it has been confirmed Dos Caras is gonna debut on the main roster instead of FCW then coming in. According to some reports he wasn't satisfied with CMLL.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 19, 2009)

SOmebody who watches Lucha alot remind me, is CMLL the fed that;s really tame and watered down and doesn't allow blood and stuff, or is that AAA?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 19, 2009)

I wouldn't know. I dont remember which spanish network runs which.

Oh ho...they released Candice. Spring Cleaning is here! But if they wanna repair Divas...GET LAYLA AND ALICIA TO THE SALON ASAP!!!


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 19, 2009)

If they resist signing her... yay for TNA.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 19, 2009)

Also Sim Snuka got the boot, guess having a legend as your pappy doesn't help much.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 19, 2009)

I always assumed AAA was the bad one.

AAA has Teddy Hart and Jack Evans

CMLL has Sarah Stock

'Nuff Said. :ho


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 19, 2009)

Prediction for The Bash. Rey loses.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 19, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> I wouldn't know. I dont remember which spanish network runs which.
> 
> Oh ho...they released Candice. Spring Cleaning is here! But if they wanna repair Divas...GET LAYLA AND ALICIA TO THE SALON ASAP!!!


Damn, and she JUST got cleared to wrestle again!


JarethDallis said:


> Also Sim Snuka got the boot, guess having a legend as your pappy doesn't help much.



I thought he was already gone

@ THe Commish: I ain't talking about product quality, I mean how tame it is. I know its one that doesn't air matches with blood and rarely does gimmick matches.

And Jack Evans iss my fave Spotmonkey!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 19, 2009)

Evans has the 450 splash right? I know AAA has Super Porky, better known as Mexico's answer to Honkey Tonky Man.

Isn't that the Irony? She got cleared and they decide they don't need her anymore.

I noticed on SD they found a way to use Ricky, have him work with World's Greatest Tag Team.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 19, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Evans has the *450 *splash right? I know AAA has Super Porky, better known as Mexico's answer to Honkey Tonky Man.
> 
> Isn't that the Irony? She got cleared and they decide they don't need her anymore.
> 
> I noticed on SD they found a way to use Ricky, have him work with World's Greatest Tag Team.



NO!!!

Evans has a 630

I should try to find that Sydal-Evans match from WSX:ho


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 19, 2009)

If the E could get him. I dunno about Teddy people want him, but cmon two SSP users, bad enough we got like 3 people using spinebusters.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 19, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> If the E could get him. I dunno about Teddy people want him, but cmon two SSP users, bad enough we got like 3 people using spinebusters.



Teddy Hart needs to stay away from WWE. Fucking spotmonkey cunt stain. At least Hardy can work a decent match from time to time. But that faghole? I hope he gets molested by Captain Spaulding from Devil's Rejects.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 19, 2009)

Dude that one went a bit far don't you think? Considering one of his cousins died of flesh eating disease?

Isn't it sad when a Upper Midcarder and a Main eventer have a better match than the actual main event?


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 19, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Damn, and she JUST got cleared to wrestle again!


Guess she's not strong, sexy AND powerful. 



> @ THe Commish: I ain't talking about product quality, I mean how tame it is. I know its one that doesn't air matches with blood and rarely does gimmick matches.


It's probably AAA as far as gimmick matches goes. At the start of the year I saw the Spot Monkeys (I love me some Jack too) take on Kenta and someone else in a ladder match. There might've even been a third team, actually yeah because one of them was Psychosis!

Unless that was the rare moment...

And yeah Jack does the 630. Although sometimes he missed them completely. Still it's good to see and a lot more special seeing as literally *EVERYONE* on the indies does a SSP.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 19, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Dude that one went a bit far don't you think? Considering one of his cousins died of flesh eating disease?
> 
> Isn't it sad when a Upper Midcarder and a Main eventer have a better match than the actual main event?



Oh wow! I actually didn't know that

I think I'll edit thaat post.......


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 19, 2009)

Yeah, as I understand it TJ Wilson was good friends with that member of the Hart family, so after he passed away, they kinda inducted Wilson into the family.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 19, 2009)

Haven't caught SD! yet, but was there a Jeff/Edge match?

I swear we've had one a week for the past few months.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 19, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Haven't caught SD! yet, but was there a Jeff/Edge match?
> 
> I swear we've had one a week for the past few months.



Naw, Edge/Morrison.

Jeff/Jericho


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 19, 2009)

Nope it was Jeff/Jericho and Morrison/Edge.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 20, 2009)

Edge/Morrison was pretty good. It had a good back and fourth, not just this all one way, then it goes another way, then back again with initial momentum holder winning.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 20, 2009)

Edge/Morrison actually ended up being the best match of the night. Surprised the hell out of me.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 20, 2009)

I thought Morrison/Edge was really good. Like I said, Morrison already has the in ring talent(not that it actually matters in the wwe), he just needs to work on his mic skills. His mic skills tonight was decent, but they got worse at the end of his dialogue.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 20, 2009)

It was a good match because of the close finish. Even after it was done, Edge didn't just leave the ring. He had to take his time, which is a testament to how great a match it was, Morrison really brought his A Game.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 20, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Pay them no mind, they're all just a bunch of dirty Hogan fans is all



Whatcha gonna do when the 20 inch pythons no sell all OVER YOOOOOOOOOU!!!!!

Edge/Morrison was real good but my family was watching it in the kitchen with me and they all killed it saying they weren't doing anything and how they were wrestling soft.

I guess us americans are barbaric fucks at the end of the day that want to see people kill each other on national tv in order to repress the urges to kill our bosses.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 20, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Whatcha gonna do when the 20 inch pythons no sell all OVER YOOOOOOOOOU!!!!!
> 
> Edge/Morrison was real good but my family was watching it in the kitchen with me and they all killed it saying they weren't doing anything and how they were wrestling soft.
> 
> I guess us americans are barbaric fucks at the end of the day that want to see people kill each other on national tv in order to repress the urges to kill our bosses.



Most of the E is soft wrestling, which is why I love me some Puro!

Watching KENTA an Ricky Marvin straight up bitch slap each other is worth the DL time


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 20, 2009)

Yeah I've noticed the puro guys only upload like 1-5 shows a month on the big trackers. I usually only watch matches from certain guys though, so it doesn't bother me.

They should use more pyro and skits.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 20, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> You guys can do DDL I assume? If so you should (if you haven't already) join  The forum itself kinda sucks because there are 9 trillion people with 10 opinions, but its a good place to DL some matches and get some Diva/Knockout photo shoots. They also normally have some movies and shit ripped thar too.
> 
> I only post there so my post count can get high enough to see certain links



everyone on there is a jericho mark. they make me feel so unoriginal. Used to post there a lot back in 05-07 but when all the new smarks came on around 08 i started losing interest in the place. Plus they started charging you just to use sigs, like WTF? 

Never found any good downloads on there either bar a few benoit matches but i probably didn't look good enough.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 20, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> everyone on there is a jericho mark. they make me feel so unoriginal. Used to post there a lot back in 05-07 but when all the new smarks came on around 08 i started losing interest in the place. Plus they started charging you just to use sigs, like WTF?
> 
> Never found any good downloads on there either bar a few benoit matches but i probably didn't look good enough.



Why do you think I said they only had ten opinions between them?

And I payed for the sig

I just use it to get the matches I like and shit


----------



## Perverted King (Jun 20, 2009)

Candice Michelle has been released.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 20, 2009)

Course it would actually matter if I could remember the last time she was on TV.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 20, 2009)

So I just watched a Match from WCW that had Yuji Nagata vs. Ultimo Dragon. Sounds good on paper, quite disappointing

ON another note, Rick Rude was a very sexy man, and I have no problem saying that


----------



## SilverCross (Jun 20, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Yeah, as I understand it TJ Wilson was good friends with that member of the Hart family, so after he passed away, they kinda inducted Wilson into the family.



as far as i've seen, it was "kinda" they actually adopted him into the family.


also..chaos...way to far, teddy hart can wrestle, he just cant keep his dumb attitude in check long enough to get anyways. 
talent he has, good personality, he lacks.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 20, 2009)

SilverCross said:


> as far as i've seen, it was "kinda" they actually adopted him into the family.
> 
> 
> also..chaos...way to far, teddy hart can wrestle, he just cant keep his dumb attitude in check long enough to get anyways.
> talent he has, good personality, he lacks.



Call me when jumping off a fucking pull up bar is a talent


----------



## SilverCross (Jun 20, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Call me when jumping off a fucking pull up bar is a talent



yea...how dare he have great balance and agility along with wrestling, dang him for not just doing basic wrestling moves!


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 20, 2009)

SilverCross said:


> yea...how dare he have no considerable talent to speak of and have to resort to doing stunts in a school gym to seem important, especially when he comes from a family full of talent



So I'm watching Ricky Steamboat vs. Rick Rude in a thrity minute Iron Man match for the US title, commentated by a young Jim Ross.

I.....I thin I have an erection


----------



## SilverCross (Jun 20, 2009)

JR with vince?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 20, 2009)

SilverCross said:


> JR with vince?



Naw, WCW. I wanna say he's calling it with Jesse Ventura, not sure though.

 Rude just lost a fall because coming off the top rope is an auto DQ

I also remember seeing a match in AWA between Kerry Von Erich and Jerry Lawler in which Lawler won after Kerry hit him with a piledriver(which is illegal in the state of Tennessee where the bout took place


----------



## Perverted King (Jun 20, 2009)

Sim Snuka also released. Ricky Ortiz next plz


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 20, 2009)

Eh. Snuka didn't do much.


----------



## Perverted King (Jun 20, 2009)

I just hope Ortiz is gone. Seriously if I hear "rally up" one more time I'll be pissed.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 20, 2009)

Bash Prediction  :

Rey wins IC title and keeps his mask.
Melina retains.
Orton (Legacy) retains.
Priceless (Legacy) beats Carlito/Primo to become new Unified Tag Champs.
Punk retains.

I think Legacy leaving the Pay-Per-View with gold around their waist.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 20, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Eh. Snuka didn't do much.



Snuka was the cameraman in the HBK/Taker match. He may or may not have resulted in Taker nearly dying. He may also have been the reason Taker isn't resting in peace for real. Either way it cost him his job.

But it's also possible he never would've done anything bigger in his career, so...


----------



## Perverted King (Jun 20, 2009)

Has anyone here seen the videos of Hitler complaining about WWE on YouTube? They are all hilarious.

Check it out
The Hairy Vagina Thread


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 20, 2009)

And we all know Sim and Manu never fit with Randy's plans for the baby oil boys club. He wants strictly ambercrombie and fitch models.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 21, 2009)

I watched Morrison's ecw promos against Punk. I like remembering the weekly feud between them resulting in Punk finally winning.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 21, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Rude just lost a fall because coming off the top rope is an auto DQ


Ahhh... the Bill Watts Era. So many weird ass rules, so little time to laugh at them all.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 21, 2009)

What kinda of weird rules? Tell, tell!

Also I must say...WEAK!!!

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sheamus seems to be going to raw instead of ECW. DAMN YOU CREATIVE!!! DON'T SQUANDER HIM ON RAW!!!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 21, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Snuka was the cameraman in the HBK/Taker match. He may or may not have resulted in Taker nearly dying. He may also have been the reason Taker isn't resting in peace for real. Either way it cost him his job.
> 
> But it's also possible he never would've done anything bigger in his career, so...



Didn't do much.


----------



## Perverted King (Jun 21, 2009)

They should have left him with Domino.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 21, 2009)

Tomorrow is commercial free RAW. I can't wait! The Game vs. Orton! Orton is gonna get a serious ass whooping!


----------



## Broleta (Jun 21, 2009)

Fuck yeah I just got swerved. I love when that happens cause these days it's few and far between. Also, Joe is heel and Angle is TNA champion - this is awesome. Slammiversary was a really good PPV.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 21, 2009)

Thank god! They put the title on a guy who isn't incapable of wrestling still. Sure its Angle, but its sure better than Mick.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 21, 2009)

So they did put it on Angle? Guess the poster advertising Angle vs. AJ was a legit spoiler.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 21, 2009)

I think Im understanding the reason for Edge being a good transitional champion. Unlike Trips, Edge can at least put over other talent when it calls for it.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 22, 2009)

I wouldn't totally praise a guy like Edge as I'm not totally sure if he's in a position to decide on putting someone over, but the way HHH has been losing the past few years... yeah.

Cena on the other hand clearly has pull and could be turning down things. I doubt he politics, but the way he's been booked since 07... he really should start. Oh the irony of what I just said.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 22, 2009)

True. I think giving wrestlers too much pull results in NWO, Hogan era.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 22, 2009)

Accordin to some reports, its probable that Ricky Steamboat may be in SvR 2010 as possibly an unlockable Legend. Which if you ask me is about damn time. And Trish is apparently doing some work associated, which may mean former divas, maybe they will do right and add Lita too. Lita was one of the best in the business.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 22, 2009)

Any truth to Savage being a Legend?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 22, 2009)

Nope. Sounds like it was just a rumor.

Edit: As long as its still on the PS2 for a while Im happy. But if they can fix submissions I will be happier


----------



## Rika (Jun 22, 2009)

JarethDallis said:
			
		

> And Trish is apparently doing some work associated, which may mean former divas, maybe they will do right and add Lita too. Lita was one of the best in the business.



I like Lita too. Her ring work did get a little sloppy towards the end, but along with Trish, I think they were two of the best. I was very disapointed at her send-off. She didn't deserve that. At least Trish got a great send-off 



			
				RadishMan said:
			
		

> Any truth to Savage being a Legend?



We can only hope


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 22, 2009)

As long as we dont have to endure Rowdy Roddy Piper!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 22, 2009)

I think Lita's poor send off was primarily from the real life drama. Ya know the whole thing involving her cheating on Matt with Edge. And when people learned the truth they kinda got angry with her, which is why most people hate Edge.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 22, 2009)

the games SOS every year anyways. I stopped buying them after 07. Yukes never improves on them completely and they take shit out for new stuff that they don't fully utilize. Almost everyone in 07 has a fucking boston crab as their submission.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 22, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> the games SOS every year anyways. I stopped buying them after 07. Yukes never improves on them completely and they take shit out for new stuff that they don't fully utilize. Almost everyone in 07 has a fucking boston crab as their submission.



The last one I played was the first SD! vs. Raw. Haven't touched it since. Just seems they add a somewhat updated roster, new match and call it a day. Not worth the $50-60 pricetag for a glorified expansion pack.

Course Gamefly...


----------



## Rika (Jun 22, 2009)

JarethDallis said:
			
		

> I think Lita's poor send off was primarily from the real life drama. Ya know the whole thing involving her cheating on Matt with Edge. And when people learned the truth they kinda got angry with her, which is why most people hate Edge.



It had everything to do with that. She couldn't take the taunting and name-calling anymore. That, with her nagging neck injury and wanting to focus on her band. Still, the WWE could have handled it better. Cryme Tyme? Really? 


:WOW

Anyone excited for tonight?

Let's hope it doesn't disappoint. 

Though I totally sick of seeing trip nips and (as Vickie would say) Randy Orren feud.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 22, 2009)

I'M TOTALLY PSYCHED!


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 22, 2009)

"Bringing Green back to Green Bay"

Don't do Million Dollar Giveaway. Just don't.


----------



## Perverted King (Jun 22, 2009)

Im not really looking forward to RAW despite being commercial free.


----------



## Broleta (Jun 22, 2009)

Perverted King said:


> Im not really looking forward to RAW despite being commercial free.



Same, only good thing about Raw in recent times has been the Smackdown matches last week


*Spoiler*: __ 



and the Miz


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 22, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> What kinda of weird rules? Tell, tell!


The aforementioned "No top rope moves."

Throwing someone over the top rope is a DQ.

Faces and heels must dress in seperate lockerrooms.

Faces and heels can NOT ride together.

Faces and heels are NOT allowed to discuss their match beforehand or even be seen in public together.

No family members are allowed backstage.

No workers can leave the arena before the ending bell of the final match.

Those are the ones Foley mentions in his first book that have been backed up by others who were there when Will Bill was running WCW and supposedly there were quite a few more that raised some eyebrows.


Wow, I just realized that we've almost reached 10,000 posts for this thread. Amazing.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 22, 2009)

Weird rules.

I think the reason we reached that is because...like the Miz, we're AWESOME!

On the SvR discussion, yeah they have like two submissions that target the legs anymore, figure four leglock and boston crab. They could at least switch it up with the single leg variation. Thats my main complaint, in 07 I liked to make everyone tap out, usually with edgecator or the deathlock, anything besides a boston crab.


----------



## RadishMan (Jun 22, 2009)

Looks like Orton's going to HHHell.

After the Nose made out with him apparently.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 22, 2009)

Lets hope this sunday doesn't turn into another victory for Superman. Miz needs this win to establish himself. Also they seem to be hinting at Miz and Maryse as an on screen couple. Miz wins against Cena, impresses the most conceited woman on the Raw Roster, boom Miz is the new big dog.

So what was the point of this Trump buying raw?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 23, 2009)

RadishMan said:


> Looks like Orton's going to HHHell.
> 
> After the Nose made out with him apparently.


That was extremely creepy when Hunter got all kissing-close to Randy. 

Really strong show aside from that stupidly long Vince/Trump segment. I wonder how many retards will bitch about Cena's promo on Miz when it was something that needed to happen.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 23, 2009)

I rewatched Edge and Morrison's little promo best line of it was this.

"Great! Another kid who wants to be me! Which one are you Siegfried or Roy? Nice outfit furboy!"


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 23, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> The aforementioned "No top rope moves."
> 
> Throwing someone over the top rope is a DQ.
> 
> ...



I don't see how these rules would be 'weird'. Maybe they are out dated, but defintly not weird. Every promotion used to be like that.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 23, 2009)

Accordin to rumors S.O.S. will be droppin the O'Shaunessy part when he is called up. I dont know why.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 23, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> I don't see how these rules would be 'weird'. Maybe they are out dated, but defintly not weird. Every promotion used to be like that.


They're weird in that he was implementing those rules when it's the 90's and not the 50's or 60's. Then again, Watts was about as old school as you could get in WCW back then, so it probably should've been expected to happen.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 23, 2009)

Anyone got predictions for the Bash?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 23, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Anyone got predictions for the Bash?



Punk retains against Hardy and gets a lot of heat.

HHH vs Orton: Orton SHOULD win. If any thing Priceless having a tag match that same night is should be the biggest indicator. But with Triple H it's hard to tell. 

Priceless vs Colons: Priceless will prob capture the gold. I think the WWE realized that Legacy is nothing more than Orton's mindless lackeys and they are trying to change that. 

Rey vs Jericho:  I haven't watched wrestling in a while so I don't really know the flow of this one. I suppose Rey will prob win via DQ since I don't see him being unmasked.

Michelle McCool vs Melina: I'll stick with Melina as champ. I really have no idea bout this one. Haven't seen smackdown in ages 

Cena vs Miz: Cena beats Miz, but puts a good rub on the chick magnet.

ECW Scramble Match: I haven't seen ECW in a long time, Dreamer isn't getting much of a reaction from what I hear. I'll make a bold statement and say Christian gets the belt. 






Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> They're weird in that he was implementing those rules when it's the 90's and not the 50's or 60's. Then again, Watts was about as old school as you could get in WCW back then, so it probably should've been expected to happen.



There were a lot of territories that had rules like that. Heels and Faces hanging out with each other didn't start happening in till the mid 90's.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 23, 2009)

Good predictions. Also on the Melina/McCool match, even if McCool wins, no one will remember it when Mickie James does the same thing at Summerslam.


----------



## Perverted King (Jun 23, 2009)

I see Melina retaining and McCool winning the rematch at NOC. Even though McTaker wants to become the first Divas and Womens Champion. I swear when McCool grabbed the mic last Friday I got dizzy. It was just horrible.

I'm glad the Miz is getting a shot at Cena and Cena said they were going to main event. Interesting!

Did anyone saw how Punk was going to hit Jeff last night and then changed his mind?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 23, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> There were a lot of territories that had rules like that. Heels and Faces hanging out with each other didn't start happening in till the mid 90's.


It's pretty much well-known that the old territories had rules like that, but they started loosening up on things like faces and heels not riding with each other/congregating/going over matches beforehand in the 80's.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 23, 2009)

Cena vs. Miz?

Huh. Got my attention.


----------



## Perverted King (Jun 23, 2009)

RAW scored a 4.5 rating. Pretty good but again RAW got beat by John and Kate Plus 8 which I don't know what the fuck it is.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 23, 2009)

Its safe to say Bourne is the new face of ECW. Considering people were chanting E C Dub during his match with Kidd.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 23, 2009)

That match didn't et enough time


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 23, 2009)

I know. But you know, the senior citizen who makes Kevin Nash look twenty five has to get pushed.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 23, 2009)

And its the return of The Hurricane!


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 23, 2009)

Perverted King said:


> RAW scored a 4.5 rating. Pretty good but again RAW got beat by John and Kate Plus 8 which I don't know what the fuck it is.



Believe me, you are way, way better off if you don't know what John and Kate Plus 8 is. Way better off.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 23, 2009)

Yes. Most correctly correct.

I realized a good song for Edge to use, if they make him a raving lunatic again. Meaning of Life by Disturbed.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 24, 2009)

Matt Hardy got injured again. He seems to be a little injury prone. My guess is that Orton will retain the title, which I have no problems. From the ways things are going, it seems like Morrison is gonna be the breakout star between him and miz. The miz will most likely job to Cena, and get lost in the shuffle after that. I hope not, but I have a feeling that this will happen. Meanwhile, morrison is being slowly built up, putting on great matches on sd.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 24, 2009)

Indeed Morrison is. I read spoilers for friday and looks to be good. I really hope that he and Punk feud for the WHC. A reversal of their original feud.

I hope Miz beats Cena sunday because it really looks like they wanna make Miz and Maryse an on screen couple, cause he seems like he's trying to impress her.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Vinnie is acting like a heel again. Morrison beats Punk and gets hit with a GTS.




On another note, last night when Cena threw his hat to the crowd, they threw it back! The person who did it was ejected!


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 24, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Its safe to say Bourne is the new face of ECW. Considering people were chanting E C Dub during his match with Kidd.


They chanted it during the main event, too.


----------

